# Non ci posso credere.



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 52 anni e mia moglie 42 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 6.Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
“ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che mi corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mi era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 3 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso masturbandosi e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Si ti resterà per sempre! Non sarete più quelli di prima. Tu per un motivo lei per un altro. Mi sembra comunque,che lei abbia capito e rischiato nel confessartelo. Non butterei tutto all'aria, per ora. Aspetta (datti del tempo),osserva e poi deciderai con la ragione e non con la pancia,il da farsi.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.


Chi ama non tradisce ricordalo.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Si ti resterà per sempre! Non sarete più quelli di prima. Tu per un motivo lei per un altro. Mi sembra comunque,che lei abbia capito e rischiato nel confessartelo. Non butterei tutto all'aria, per ora. Aspetta (datti del tempo),osserva e poi deciderai con la ragione e non con la pancia,il da farsi.


Si, lei ha rischiato tanto


ionio36 ha detto:


> Si ti resterà per sempre! Non sarete più quelli di prima. Tu per un motivo lei per un altro. Mi sembra comunque,che lei abbia capito e rischiato nel confessartelo. Non butterei tutto all'aria, per ora. Aspetta (datti del tempo),osserva e poi deciderai con la ragione e non con la pancia,il da farsi.


si ha rischiato tantissimo. Abbiamo parlato moltissimo in questi 4 mesi, la sua confessione è dovuta al fatto che si sentiva sporca, che non sarebbe riuscita a venire a letto con me sapendo quello che aveva fatto, facendo finta di niente. Ha preferito dirmi, rischiare ma confessare tutto. So di essere pesante, perché ogni tanto (spesso) gli lancio frecciatine, gli faccio altre domande, L’ accuso delle volte con delle offese “velate”, spesso “ingoia”, ma delle volte sclera dicendomi e ripetendomi che ha sbagliato, che non si riconosce, che per qualche motivo era “fuori di testa”, ma vuole dimenticare e io così non l’ aiuto. Sicuramente ha ragione, dovrei cercare di non parlarne più (ne abbiamo già parlato abbastanza), ma è più forte di me, spesso me ne vado in crisi, penso a quello che abbiamo passato in questi 27 anni, sempre insieme, sempre uniti, pensando che niente e nessuno avrebbe mai messo a rischio il nostro matrimonio.
Aggiungo che in questa “guerra”, mi sento maledettamente solo, di quello che è successo non ho voluto dire niente a nessuno, né alla sua famiglia ne alla mia, ne parenti, ne amici. Per assurdo, l’ unica mia valvola di sfogo è proprio lei e mi sento di dover parlare ( delle volte anche esagerando), ma Putroppo non voglio e posso farlo con altri. So anche che se mi tengo tutto dentro, sarebbe peggio, in quanto, penso che scoppierei e la lascerei.


----------



## Vera (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi ama non tradisce ricordalo.


Ma figurati! Stare qui non ti ha insegnato niente?


Alberto ha detto:


> si ha rischiato tantissimo. Abbiamo parlato moltissimo in questi 4 mesi, la sua confessione è dovuta al fatto che si sentiva sporca, che non sarebbe riuscita a venire a letto con me sapendo quello che aveva fatto, facendo finta di niente. Ha preferito dirmi, rischiare ma confessare tutto. So di essere pesante, perché ogni tanto (spesso) gli lancio frecciatine, gli faccio altre domande, L’ accuso delle volte con delle offese “velate”, spesso “ingoia”, ma delle volte sclera dicendomi e ripetendomi che ha sbagliato, che non si riconosce, che per qualche motivo era “fuori di testa”, ma vuole dimenticare e io così non l’ aiuto. Sicuramente ha ragione, dovrei cercare di non parlarne più (ne abbiamo già parlato abbastanza), ma è più forte di me, spesso me ne vado in crisi, penso a quello che abbiamo passato in questi 27 anni, sempre insieme, sempre uniti, pensando che niente e nessuno avrebbe mai messo a rischio il nostro matrimonio.
> Aggiungo che in questa “guerra”, mi sento maledettamente solo, di quello che è successo non ho voluto dire niente a nessuno, né alla sua famiglia ne alla mia, ne parenti, ne amici. Per assurdo, l’ unica mia valvola di sfogo è proprio lei e mi sento di dover parlare ( delle volte anche esagerando), ma Putroppo non voglio e posso farlo con altri. So anche che se mi tengo tutto dentro, sarebbe peggio, in quanto, penso che scoppierei e la lascerei.


Se decidi di perdonarla devi farlo davvero, altrimenti diventa una penitenza per entrambi.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Se posso aggiungere ancora qualcosa, prenditi anche tu  degli spazi. A nuoto si va un paio di volte a settimana per un paio di ore. Esci anche tu per conto tuo più spesso. Vedrai che boccata d'aria.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi ama non tradisce ricordalo.


Anche io ogni tanto ho questo pensiero. Però, non siamo tutti uguali. Mi domando allora per quale motivo ha confessato? I figli sono grandi e si possono gestire tranquillamente, siamo indipendenti economicamente, abbiamo entrambi una casa a testa, auto e lavoro ben remunerato. Il tizio con il quale è stata è più giovane di lei di una decina di anni, con una attività che gli porta fior di soldoni, gli avrebbe potuto far fare una vita molto più agiata di ora. Per quale motivo si è sentita sporca, per quale motivo se ne è andata in crisi perdendo ben 5 kg su 59 di peso, perché stava male perché la persona la riempiva di attenzioni e a lei non era indifferente, perché piange, soffre e si attacca al nostro matrimonio? Se non mi ama, perché non molla tutto ( visto che questa cosa mi ha distrutto e spesso gli faccio passare le pene dell’ inferno, attaccandola, facendo discorsi offensivi). Nonostante tutto, invece penso che ci sia amore da entrambe le parti, perché altrimenti non si spiega l’ accettazione di questo momento difficile, sarebbe stato più facile chiudere tutto e svoltare. Lei attualmente pende dalle mie labbra, è gelosissima (teme una mia ripicca), il problema sono io, sono molto confuso e con cambi di umore repentini ( magari anche nell’ arco di qualche minuto), sono molto instabile, e lei mi dice che soffre di questa mia instabilità naturalmente la mia risposta è sempre la stessa: “mi hai reso tu così”.


Vera ha detto:


> Ma figurati! Stare qui non ti ha insegnato niente?
> 
> Se decidi di perdonarla devi farlo davvero, altrimenti diventa una penitenza per entrambi.


grazie per le tue parole di conforto. Mi piacerebbe molto perché l’ amo in modo pazzesco, sento che anche lei prova lo stesso sentimento (nonostante il fuoco di paglia di mezz’ ora di scappatella). Però le immagini del tradimento mi martellano e delle volte mi sento nel medioevo dove il tradimento veniva visto in modo irreversibile con la traditrice messa alla gogna.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi ama non tradisce ricordalo.


Anche io ogni tanto ho questo pensiero. Però, non siamo tutti uguali. Mi domando allora per quale motivo ha confessato? I figli sono grandi e si possono gestire tranquillamente, siamo indipendenti economicamente, abbiamo entrambi una casa a testa, auto e lavoro ben remunerato. Il tizio con il quale è stata è più giovane di lei di una decina di anni, con una attività che gli porta fuori di soldoni, gli avrebbe potuto far fare una vita molto più agiata di ora. Per quale motivo si è sentita sporca, per quale motivo se ne è andata in crisi perdendo ben 5 kg su 59 di peso, perché stava male solo perché la persona la riempiva di attenzioni e a lei non era indifferente, perché piange, soffre e si attacca al nostro matrimonio? Se non mi ama, perché non molla tutto ( visto che questa cosa mi ha distrutto e spesso gli faccio passare le pene dell’ inferno, attaccandola, facendo discorsi offensivi). Nonostante tutto, invece penso che ci sia amore da entrambe le parti, perché altrimenti non si spiega l’ accettazione di questo momento difficile, sarebbe stato più facile chiudere tutto e svoltare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Io non capirò mai il confessare dopo che si è tradito....se decidi di smettere fallo e basta...tieniti tutti i mostri che hai dentro e cerca di rientrare nel matrimonio con la consapevolezza che hai fatto una minchiata che non accadrà più.... perché fare del male gratuito? Perché scaricarsi la coscienza facendo del male a chi hai accanto? Mi sa tanto di egoismo al cubo....


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Se posso aggiungere ancora qualcosa, prenditi anche tu  degli spazi. A nuoto si va un paio di volte a settimana per un paio di ore. Esci anche tu per conto tuo più spesso. Vedrai che boccata d'aria.


Grazie del consiglio. Anche io faccio attività sportiva, sono un ciclista e gioco anche a calcetto con amici. Come già dicevo nel primo messaggio, abbiamo molte cose in comune, molte cose le facciamo insieme, come cinema, teatro e ballo, altre come lo sport, qualche aperitivo pomeridiano, pranzi nella pausa lavoro, in modo indipendente. Per questo, quello che è successo lo reputo un fulmine a ciel sereno, mi ha spiazzato, mi ha sconvolto, mi ha destabilizzato.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Se posso aggiungere ancora qualcosa, prenditi anche tu  degli spazi. A nuoto si va un paio di volte a settimana per un paio di ore. Esci anche tu per conto tuo più spesso. Vedrai che boccata d'aria.


Però il nostro amico (a cui do' il benvenuto   ) non mi sembra che si lamentasse di una vita soffocante   Non so eh, certamente se lui sentisse il desiderio di prendersi spazi, credo che il tradimento sarebbe stato la giusta occasione.  Però personalmente non ho percepito questo desiderio nelle sue parole.  Quello che ho percepito è  (una delle poche ) vite matrimoniali che rimangono soddisfacenti anche nel tempo, due (o tre?) figli adolescenti che lasciano tempo ai genitori  (relativamente giovani) di concedersi svaghi, una vita insomma in armonia e in accordo  . Se poi questo corrisponda (più o meno) alla stessa percezione della moglie non so.... 
Sta di fatto che se fossi in @Alberto ci penserei su due volte, prima di buttare al cesso la relazione .
Per evitare anche solo la sensazione di avere buttato polvere sotto il tappeto, però, mi sembrerebbe meglio non dare troppo spazio alle lamentele di lei: vale a dire che l'argomento, tra loro, non deve essere un tabù


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai il confessare dopo che si è tradito....se decidi di smettere fallo e basta...tieniti tutti i mostri che hai dentro e cerca di rientrare nel matrimonio con la consapevolezza che hai fatto una minchiata che non accadrà più.... perché fare del male gratuito? Perché scaricarsi la coscienza facendo del male a chi hai accanto? Mi sa tanto di egoismo al cubo....


Ho pensato anche a questo. Però penso anche perché rischiare così tanto, rischiare di perdere la famiglia solo per pulirsi la coscienza? Forse forse è più semplice non dire niente, far finta di niente, tenersi i suoi mostri e dimenticarli con il tempo, ancor di più tenersi la falsità per tutto il resto del rapporto.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai il confessare dopo che si è tradito....se decidi di smettere fallo e basta...tieniti tutti i mostri che hai dentro e cerca di rientrare nel matrimonio con la consapevolezza che hai fatto una minchiata che non accadrà più.... perché fare del male gratuito? Perché scaricarsi la coscienza facendo del male a chi hai accanto? Mi sa tanto di egoismo al cubo....


Vero anche questo…


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai il confessare dopo che si è tradito....se decidi di smettere fallo e basta...tieniti tutti i mostri che hai dentro e cerca di rientrare nel matrimonio con la consapevolezza che hai fatto una minchiata che non accadrà più.... perché fare del male gratuito? Perché scaricarsi la coscienza facendo del male a chi hai accanto? Mi sa tanto di egoismo al cubo....


Anche questo però secondo me dipende: se per vent'anni loro si sono detti TUTTO, sarebbe stato impossibile per lui non farsi domande sull'ombra che lui vede in lei 
In linea generale comunque concordo: ha fatto solo casino. Però, se due sono abituati ad avere un certo tipo di dialogo, o si levano gli scheletri dell'armadio, o quel dialogo è bello e morto è sepolto, non so come dire....


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ecco l’inizio di un’altra via crucis.

Mi spiace molto.
Lei avrebbe dovuto gestirla in modo diverso invece ti/vi (inteso la coppia) ha coinvolto.

Non ti demoralizzare, il percorso (da quello che ho visto) è lungo e con alti e bassi continui.
Penso sia fondamentale che lo facciate insieme e che tiriate fuori tutto, senza aver paura di affrontare i mostri.

Non considerando eventuali “criticità“ materiali alla separazione, qui è passato di tutto.
Quello che si è visto è che l’amore non è sufficiente a tenere insieme una coppia se è impossibile ricostituire la fiducia. 

E questo è qualcosa di assolutamente individuale.

Devi anche accettare che la coppia che eravate è morta, non ricostituibile.
Siete da rifondare su presupposti nuovi, con una consapevolezza diversa. 
Sarà lungo e faticoso, a volte ne vale la pena.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 53 anni e mia moglie 45 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 7. Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
> Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
> ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso facendola sedere e masturbandosi solo guardandola e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.


Ciao Alberto, mi dispiace.
Non ho capito cosa significa che “lui non era sceso”?
L’italiano non è la mia madrelingua.
Vedo tanto pentimento in lei, vero anche che poteva smettere, appena resa conto che ha fatto uno sbaglio, senza coinvolgerti, senza far soffrire anche te.
Io apprezzo sempre e comunque la sincerità, anche se fa male. Se si aggiunge il suo pentimento evidente, penso siano buone premesse per rimanere insieme.
Ha confessato perché probabilmente da sola non reggeva il peso, perché fisicamente c’erano cambiamenti ecc
Però….attenzione, lei ha descritto questo incontro come deludente. 
Se non fosse stato così deludente, se fosse stata intrigata e soddisfatta avrebbe confessato e smesso ?
Spesso l’esperienza di un rapporto deludente fa apparire migliore il vecchio rapporto.
Il ritorno da te è dovuto a questo o solamente al pentimento?
Buona fortuna


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche questo però secondo me dipende: se per vent'anni loro si sono detti TUTTO, sarebbe stato impossibile per lui non farsi domande sull'ombra che lui vede in lei
> In linea generale comunque concordo: ha fatto solo casino. Però, se due sono abituati ad avere un certo tipo di dialogo, o si levano gli scheletri dell'armadio, o quel dialogo è bello e morto è sepolto, non so come dire....


Il dialogo va bene quando è costruttivo... così è stato solo un voler riversare su di lui il suo stare male...concepisco il voler ammettere il tradimento quando questo diventa impattante sul matrimonio...se uno decidesse di staccare con l'amante e restare con il marito ma ha delle remore perché effettivamente c'è del sentimento anche verso l'altra persona allora accetterei una confessione per provare a ricostruire insieme partendo dalla verità...in una situazione come questa dove è certo che sia stato un momento di debolezza che si vuole solo archiviare perché dirlo? Scusatemi se sono troppo schietta ma per me è un volersi mettere gli occhi addosso del marito per evitare altre cavolate...


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2022)

Se è tutto vero quello che ti ha raccontato direi che avrebbe fatto meglio a tacere e vedersela lei e i suoi sensi di colpa ...ma così non ha fatto, si è scaricata, si è pentita e ti ha mollato un bel cazzottone.
Dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, abitudini, stress, ecc. ecc., personalmente vedo quasi "fisiologico", aver bisogno di fare qualcosa per se stessi. Non voglio sminuire la cosa, avrebbe dovuto parlarti prima dei suoi disagi e risolverla in altro modo ...ma questa è la teoria, la pratica purtroppo è diversa.

Mi sa che il tarlo ti rimarrà per sempre, da come parli del vostro rapporto sembra però valerne veramente la pena. Andate avanti, non aver paura di parlarne con lei se ne senti il bisogno...i silenzi contribuiscono alla formazione di ossessioni


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma figurati! Stare qui non ti ha insegnato niente?


In realtà è una cosa che penserò sempre a prescindere dal forum. Io se sono innamorata non riesco a tradire.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto, mi dispiace.
> Non ho capito cosa significa che “lui non era sceso”?
> L’italiano non è la mia madrelingua.
> Vedo tanto pentimento in lei, vero anche che poteva smettere, appena resa conto che ha fatto uno sbaglio, senza coinvolgerti, senza far soffrire anche te.
> ...


Mi ero posta anche io questa domanda.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai il confessare dopo che si è tradito....se decidi di smettere fallo e basta...tieniti tutti i mostri che hai dentro e cerca di rientrare nel matrimonio con la consapevolezza che hai fatto una minchiata che non accadrà più.... perché fare del male gratuito? Perché scaricarsi la coscienza facendo del male a chi hai accanto? Mi sa tanto di egoismo al cubo....


Magari, inconsciamente, voleva fargli capire che le cose non vanno più così bene.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però il nostro amico (a cui do' il benvenuto   ) non mi sembra che si lamentasse di una vita soffocante   Non so eh, certamente se lui sentisse il desiderio di prendersi spazi, credo che il tradimento sarebbe stato la giusta occasione.  Però personalmente non ho percepito questo desiderio nelle sue parole.  Quello che ho percepito è  (una delle poche ) vite matrimoniali che rimangono soddisfacenti anche nel tempo, due (o tre?) figli adolescenti che lasciano tempo ai genitori  (relativamente giovani) di concedersi svaghi, una vita insomma in armonia e in accordo  . Se poi questo corrisponda (più o meno) alla stessa percezione della moglie non so....
> Sta di fatto che se fossi in @Alberto ci penserei su due volte, prima di buttare al cesso la relazione .
> Per evitare anche solo la sensazione di avere buttato polvere sotto il tappeto, però, mi sembrerebbe meglio non dare troppo spazio alle lamentele di lei: vale a dire che l'argomento, tra loro, non deve essere un tabù


Grazie per la tua risposta. In effetti hai azzeccato in pieno, abbiamo una vita soddisfacente e in armonia. Per questo il fattaccio mi (ci) ha messo scombussolamento, sopratutto di testa, perché nei fatti, in realtà, abbiamo riscoperto, entrambi, una voglia uno dell’ altro ancora maggiore. La possibilità della fine, ci  ha messo addosso passione, gelosia è tante altre cose che dopo tutti questi anni passati insieme un po’ si affievoliscono. Per quanto riguarda la percezione della moglie sono sicuro che sia la stessa, anzi, al contrario, penso che lei abbia anche realizzato che delle volte “il troppo stroppia”, e che ha ricevuto talmente tanto che non ha saputo valutare, ma ripeto, non penso sia una giustificazione, ma lei stessa ripete che non si riconosce in quel periodo, non riconosce la persona, quello che ha fatto e come dis porito succedere visto che vive bene, sta bene, ha tutto quello che gli serve e che sta bene con me e mi ama. Come già detto, tutto bello, ma faccio fatica a pensare che abbia avuto questo cedimento, se pur una sola volta, se pur frettolosamente con le pentimento e confessione immediata.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche questo però secondo me dipende: se per vent'anni loro si sono detti TUTTO, sarebbe stato impossibile per lui non farsi domande sull'ombra che lui vede in lei
> In linea generale comunque concordo: ha fatto solo casino. Però, se due sono abituati ad avere un certo tipo di dialogo, o si levano gli scheletri dell'armadio, o quel dialogo è bello e morto è sepolto, non so come dire....


Il certo tipo di dialogo era già venuto meno quando lei ha deciso di lasciare spazio al ragazzo, non prendiamoci in giro.

Passano i mesi in cui fai “entrare” sempre più qualcuno (dichiaratamente “intenzionato”) e già cominci a mentire e a nascondere.

Lei ha fatto tutta una serie di scelte che l’hanno portata a scoparci, e poi ha scelto di coinvolgere la coppia nell’esplosione perché - immagino - si è sentita incapace di gestire la merda.

Così lei è alleggerita e lui sconvolto.

È impossibile che non fosse chiaro cosa poteva darle un ragazzino rispetto a ciò che aveva a casa, ma di cosa stiamo parlando? 
siamo adulti o cosa?

Se decidi di mettere davanti te stessa lo dovresti fare sia per i pruriti da togliere sia per la merda da spalare.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lei ha fatto tutta una serie di scelte che l’hanno portata a scoparci


Esatto. Di certo non è inciampata sul suo caxxo per sbaglio.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi ero posta anche io questa domanda.


E la stessa domanda me la sono posta anche io e naturalmente l’ ho posta anche a lei. La risposta è stata, vero che la scappatella è stata deludente, ma al di là della prestazione scadente, lei ha sentito subito dopo il senso di sporco, ha sentito di avermi fatto un torto che non meritavo, insomma, ha raccontato di un malessere e non ripensamento tipo “ meglio la strada vecchia che quella nuova perche godevo di più”. Nello schifo di quello che è successo, apprezzo che sia venuta subito a confessarlo raccontandomi e rispondendo a tutte le mie domande, pur se alcune potevano fare male.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

C'è chi si sa tenere tutto dentro e continuare a fare finta come se non fosse successo nulla e chi ha una coscienza  che non gli permette di continuare  il rapporto serenamente .. il mondo è bello perché è vario ..
Ma una domanda  lei continua ad andare in piscina ?


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> C'è chi si sa tenere tutto dentro e continuare a fare finta come se non fosse successo nulla e chi ha una coscienza  che non gli permette di continuare  il rapporto serenamente .. il mondo è bello perché è vario ..
> Ma una domanda  lei continua ad andare in piscina ?


Ti do ragione su tutto. Lei ha chiesto di cambiare piscina e andare da un’ altra parte in un altro paese, ha cambiato anche il numero di cellulare, insomma è sparita dalla circolazione di sua spontanea volontà.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

@Alberto ma tu l’hai mai tradita? Sincero.


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Se è vero quello che scrivi ed esatto ciò che ho compreso, tua moglie non vedeva l'ora di rientrare a casa e confessarti il tradimento, la sera stessa che è avvenuto il fatto poi.. questa la trovo una cosa un po' singolare.
Non confessa dopo giorni in cui è oppressa dal senso di colpa, ma appena rientrata a casa, sembra quasi che non aspettasse altro che fartelo sapere. Ci hai riflettuto su questo? 
Sei sicuro che anche dal punto di vista sessuale andasse tutto bene tra voi e lei non soffrisse qualche mancanza da parte tua o insoddisfazione.. che magari lei volesse qualcosa di diverso e per tue "chiusure" non è riuscita ad esprimertelo?
Perché il tradimento che ti ha confessato con uno più giovane e di cui era attratta mentalmente zero, (non mi pare che ti abbia confessato qualche speciale affinità mentale), sembra denunciare più il voler provare di qualcosa di diverso.
Tu stesso parli di un sesso migliorato e più frequente dopo la confessione, forse lei cercava proprio questo, una reazione da parte tua, uno scossone al rapporto. Certo il metodo è poco ortodosso per usare un eufemismo, ma ha una sua logica.. pensaci..


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto, mi dispiace.
> Non ho capito cosa significa che “lui non era sceso”?
> L’italiano non è la mia madrelingua.
> Vedo tanto pentimento in lei, vero anche che poteva smettere, appena resa conto che ha fatto uno sbaglio, senza coinvolgerti, senza far soffrire anche te.
> ...


Ciao grazie per la tua risposta. “Lui non è sceso” intendo che il rapporto si è limitato a “estraggo, infilo, sfilo e mi masturbo e finisco guardandoti” senza neanche provare a baciarla nelle parti intime. 
bella la tua domanda se avesse continuato, beh, non ho la controprova ma penso proprio di no, perché se fosse stata convinta, poteva benissimo tacere il tradimento pur non frequentando più il tizio. Penso che lei sia stata lusingata del
Corteggiamento assiduo di un trentenne, lei che non accetta i cambiamenti degli anni che passano e vedere un giovanotto interessato ad una milf fa sentire bene, mettiamoci dentro anche un periodo di stress e di andarsene fuori di testa per una serie di cose (testimoniato
Anche da una perdita di peso notevole) il
Gioco è fatto.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto, mi dispiace.
> Non ho capito cosa significa che “lui non era sceso”?
> L’italiano non è la mia madrelingua.
> Vedo tanto pentimento in lei, vero anche che poteva smettere, appena resa conto che ha fatto uno sbaglio, senza coinvolgerti, senza far soffrire anche te.
> ...


Infatti altra domanda da porsi è: "adesso che il tabù è rotto, la prossima volta che invece di un giovanotto evidentemente disinteressato (immagino che attenzioni profonde e sincere le abbia riservato!) incontra un 45enne belloccio e ben disposto, che la fa sentire importante, che le dà attenzioni e bla bla bla, non deludente a letto... cosa potrebbe succedere?"


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Una delle cose che mai comprendero‘ del corno è mettere al corrente l’altro come per lavarsi la coscienza, come se confessandolo la lavagna con un colpo di cancellino impolverato tornasse pulita. Peccato che il gesso si trasferisce solo dalla lavagna al cancellino, non è che sparisce del tutto.
Chiara la metafora inventata sul momento?

Perche raccontarti queste cose con questa crudeltà? A cosa si deve questa non curanza dei tuoi sentimenti al punto di raccontarti:

ragazzo più giovane quindi più prestante di te
che fa nuoto quindi più atletico di te
che vede la sera quindi quando tu non sei con lei
che vedrà ancora visto che fa nuoto
che sono stati in macchina a parlare
che si sono baciati
che hanno scopato in un motel

Tutto ciò si chiama organizzazione del tradimento.
Non si improvvisa, non capita, non avviene così per caso, ma soprattutto non si racconta al coniuge con il quale dici di voler stare ancora.

Io tutto sto amore di lei nei tuoi confronti non lo vedo.
Qualcuno tempo fa mi chiese cosa è per me l’amore.
Ed io li sul momento le risposi che per me si prova amore quando ci si prende cura di una persona, facendo cose.

Prendersi cura non contempla nella mia concezione di prendersi cura, il raccontare tutti questi dettagli ad una persona che:

non sapeva nulla
stava bene
si sentiva in contesto di coppia accogliente
ignorava completamente questo stato di insoddisfazione del coniuge
poiche lei, non ti ha detto “guarda amore che così non va io da tempo sono insoddisfatta del nostro rapporto” bensì “guarda amore un tizio mi ha corteggiata ed io ho aperto le gambe con uno che si è masturbato per godere”

ora, che a te sembra vada tutto bene perché trombate di più, ci sta, un uomo ragiona al 75% coi testicoli, quindi capisco che a palle vuote ti senti abbastanza sereno.
al tuo posto però non farei troppo affidamento sulla stabilità della tua coppia, se sta gran donna alla prima botta di vita te viene a racconta‘ tutto con sta leggerezza e capisce che sei disponibile a passarci sopra…appena i rapporti settimanali torneranno per ovvie ragioni da 4 a 1, che farà? Passerà direttamente alla squadra di pallanuoto?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Se è vero quello che scrivi ed esatto ciò che ho compreso, tua moglie non vedeva l'ora di rientrare a casa e confessarti il tradimento, la sera stessa che è avvenuto il fatto poi.. questa la trovo una cosa un po' singolare.
> Non confessa dopo giorni in cui è oppressa dal senso di colpa, ma appena rientrata a casa, sembra quasi che non aspettasse altro che fartelo sapere. Ci hai riflettuto su questo?
> Sei sicuro che anche dal punto di vista sessuale andasse tutto bene tra voi e lei non soffrisse qualche mancanza da parte tua o insoddisfazione.. che magari lei volesse qualcosa di diverso e per tue "chiusure" non è riuscita ad esprimertelo?
> Perché il tradimento che ti ha confessato con uno più giovane e di cui era attratta mentalmente zero, (non mi pare che ti abbia confessato qualche speciale affinità mentale), sembra denunciare più il voler provare di qualcosa di diverso.
> Tu stesso parli di un sesso migliorato e più frequente dopo la confessione, forse lei cercava proprio questo, una reazione da parte tua, uno scossone al rapporto. Certo il metodo è poco ortodosso per usare un eufemismo, ma ha una sua logica.. pensaci..


Mi fa specie sentir parlare di “eventuali mancanze del tradito”.
Balle, scuse utili al traditore da usare al bisogno.
Anche io da tradita mi sono posta questa domanda… scoprii dopo che mio marito, attualmente ex, aveva queste abitudini ben prima di conoscermi.
E poi se Alberto “ avesse delle mancanze “ come mai adesso è tanto apprezzato dalla moglie ?
La responsabilità è spesso esclusivamente del traditore. 
Il tradito ha tanto da ingoiare, non addosserei altre “fantomatiche e inesistenti colpe “


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una delle cose che mai comprendero‘ del corno è mettere al corrente l’altro come per lavarsi la coscienza, come se confessandolo la lavagna con un colpo di cancellino impolverato tornasse pulita. Peccato che il gesso si trasferisce solo dalla lavagna al cancellino, non è che sparisce del tutto.
> Chiara la metafora inventata sul momento?
> 
> Perche raccontarti queste cose con questa crudeltà? A cosa si deve questa non curanza dei tuoi sentimenti al punto di raccontarti:
> ...


Punto di vista interessante che non posso non condividere.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

@Alberto , come diceva saggiamente una mia collega, ci sono cose che non si dicono nemmeno al confessore, figuriamoci a un marito.
Ma io non sarei riuscita a tacere.
Apprezza che tua moglie sia trasparente per te, infatti tu avevi percepito anche prima del motel.
Vorresti davvero mettere in forse il vostro matrimonio e il vostro rapporto per mezz’ora?
Saresti tu a tradire!

P.S. Sono qui come tradita

Edit: ho corretto amico con marito, perché era ciò che volevo scrivere. Ma è un lapsus significativo quando il marito è anche un amico.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 53 anni e mia moglie 45 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 7. Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
> Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
> ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso facendola sedere e masturbandosi solo guardandola e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.


Cosa significa “ non è sceso “?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Punto di vista interessante che non posso non condividere.


Lara tu vai in piscina?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi fa specie sentir parlare di “eventuali mancanze del tradito”.
> Balle, scuse utili al traditore da usare al bisogno.
> Anche io da tradita mi sono posta questa domanda… scoprii dopo che mio marito, attualmente ex, aveva queste abitudini ben prima di conoscermi.
> E poi se Alberto “ avesse delle mancanze “ come mai adesso è tanto apprezzato dalla moglie ?
> ...


Condivido e sono infedele.
Il traditore ha sempre due alternative, farlo o non farlo. Fine.
Il tradito invece non ha alternative, perché si trova cornuto senza aver potuto scegliere di non esserlo.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lara tu vai in piscina?


Non regolarmente. Di rado: in vacanza o week-end nel hotel dove c’è piscina e SPA.
E sempre ben accompagnata.
Perché?
Cosa succede nelle piscine che io non so?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Strano vedere come per assurdo i traditori sono meno magnanimi verso la traditrice piuttosto che i traditi....


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Se è vero quello che scrivi ed esatto ciò che ho compreso, tua moglie non vedeva l'ora di rientrare a casa e confessarti il tradimento, la sera stessa che è avvenuto il fatto poi.. questa la trovo una cosa un po' singolare.
> Non confessa dopo giorni in cui è oppressa dal senso di colpa, ma appena rientrata a casa, sembra quasi che non aspettasse altro che fartelo sapere. Ci hai riflettuto su questo?
> Sei sicuro che anche dal punto di vista sessuale andasse tutto bene tra voi e lei non soffrisse qualche mancanza da parte tua o insoddisfazione.. che magari lei volesse qualcosa di diverso e per tue "chiusure" non è riuscita ad esprimertelo?
> Perché il tradimento che ti ha confessato con uno più giovane e di cui era attratta mentalmente zero, (non mi pare che ti abbia confessato qualche speciale affinità mentale), sembra denunciare più il voler provare di qualcosa di diverso.
> Tu stesso parli di un sesso migliorato e più frequente dopo la confessione, forse lei cercava proprio questo, una reazione da parte tua, uno scossone al rapporto. Certo il metodo è poco ortodosso per usare un eufemismo, ma ha una sua logica.. pensaci..


Guarda, questo lo escludo totalmente. Modestia a parte, sono un animale da letto, non mi pongo limiti, pratichiamo sesso orale entrambi, rapporti in tutti i modi e tutte le posizioni. L’ unica (mia) lamentela la frequenza limitata prima a una volta a settimana circa per lei che tra lavoro, piscina. Manutenzione casa, gestione ragazzi arrivava letto e crollava , e ora aumentata di molto, veronè che però, ora, tutto quanto sopra viene alleggerito da un mio volontario aiuto. Per quanto riguarda la confessione, come ho già scritto non è arrivata immediatamente. Ma dopo che l’ ho vista parecchio strana e nervosa, L’ ho affrontata e chiesto cosa ci fosse che la vedevo strana e inizialmente mi ha detto niente ma dopo le mie insistenze e sguardi fissi negli occhi, non è più riuscita a mentire.


Brunetta ha detto:


> @Alberto , come diceva saggiamente una mia collega, ci sono cose che non si dicono nemmeno al confessore, figuriamoci a un amico.
> Ma io non sarei riuscita a tacere.
> Apprezza che tua moglie sia trasparente per te, infatti tu avevi percepito anche prima del motel.
> Vorresti davvero mettere in forse il vostro matrimonio e il vostro rapporto per mezz’ora?
> ...


grazie tantissimo delle tue parlole. Mi danno una forza tremenda, dette poi da una donna e … tradita quindi ferita è arrabbiata come me.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao grazie per la tua risposta. “Lui non è sceso” intendo che il rapporto si è limitato a “estraggo, infilo, sfilo e mi masturbo e finisco guardandoti” senza neanche provare a baciarla nelle parti intime.
> bella la tua domanda se avesse continuato, beh, non ho la controprova ma penso proprio di no, perché se fosse stata convinta, poteva benissimo tacere il tradimento pur non frequentando più il tizio. Penso che lei sia stata lusingata del
> Corteggiamento assiduo di un trentenne, lei che non accetta i cambiamenti degli anni che passano e vedere un giovanotto interessato ad una milf fa sentire bene, mettiamoci dentro anche un periodo di stress e di andarsene fuori di testa per una serie di cose (testimoniato
> Anche da una perdita di peso notevole) il
> Gioco è fatto.


Grazie per il chiarimento… quindi lei non è stata soddisfatta della sua prestazione.
Io mi stavo chiedendo SE LEI FOSSE STATA SODDISFATTA tu adesso saresti qui a scrivere?
Te lo avrebbe confessato ?
SE FOSSE STATA SODDISFATTA PENSI CHE AVREBBE SMESSO CON QUESTO RAGAZZO?


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi fa specie sentir parlare di “eventuali mancanze del tradito”.
> Balle, scuse utili al traditore da usare al bisogno.
> Anche io da tradita mi sono posta questa domanda… scoprii dopo che mio marito, attualmente ex, aveva queste abitudini ben prima di conoscermi.
> E poi se Alberto “ avesse delle mancanze “ come mai adesso è tanto apprezzato dalla moglie ?
> ...


Ho errato il termine,  intendevo dire dei non detti tra la coppia.. non mancanze. Se leggi resto comprendi cosa volevo dire e non ho detto che la responsabilità è del tradito. Mi sono limitata ad osservare che il suo confessare repentino è sospetto,  sembra quasi che abbia tradito per farglielo sapere.  Fine.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E la stessa domanda me la sono posta anche io e naturalmente l’ ho posta anche a lei. La risposta è stata, vero che la scappatella è stata deludente, ma al di là della prestazione scadente, lei ha sentito subito dopo il senso di sporco, ha sentito di avermi fatto un torto che non meritavo, insomma, ha raccontato di un malessere e non ripensamento tipo “ meglio la strada vecchia che quella nuova perche godevo di più”. Nello schifo di quello che è successo, apprezzo che sia venuta subito a confessarlo raccontandomi e rispondendo a tutte le mie domande, pur se alcune potevano fare male.


Vedi anche questo a me non torna... sarò fatta male io ma il tradimento dovrebbe esserle stato rivelato in tutta la sua schifezza nel momento che parlava da sola con lui in macchina, che veniva accarezzata e baciata...per me il sesso è solo l'atto finale di un percorso ben più articolato...quando inizi a giocare con qualcuno sei già cosciente di dove stai andando...almeno per me non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di arrivare al  rapporto completo per capire che stavo facendo una cosa bruttissima a mio marito.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Strano vedere come per assurdo i traditori sono meno magnanimi verso la traditrice piuttosto che i traditi....


forse più realisti perché conoscono le dinamiche che muovo verso e nel tradimento. Il cornuto ste cose le legge e basta. Può pensare di capirlo, ma di fatto le legge e le studia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> forse più realisti perché conoscono le dinamiche che muovo verso e nel tradimento. Il cornuto ste cose le legge e basta. Può pensare di capirlo, ma di fatto le legge e le studia.


Volevo arrivare a questo....


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie per il chiarimento… quindi lei non è stata soddisfatta della sua prestazione.
> Io mi stavo chiedendo SE LEI FOSSE STATA SODDISFATTA tu adesso saresti qui a scrivere?
> Te lo avrebbe confessato ?
> SE FOSSE STATA SODDISFATTA PENSI CHE AVREBBE SMESSO CON QUESTO RAGAZZO?


Non ho la
Controprova ma penso proprio che sarebbe andato nello stesso identico modo.  Perché confessare? Poteva starsene buonina e mettere la scarsa prestazione in naftalina. La riflessione è molto più profonda e penso che le donne rispetto a noi uomini, non siano così materiali da aprire e chiudere una relazione in base al valore della prestazione. Lei ha capito subito dopo esser sprofondata nella merda di aver fatto una grossa cazzata, di avermi fatto un torto che non meritavo, che si sentiva sporca e che non fosse riuscita ad andare avanti se non mi raccontava, col grosso rischio (non ancora finito), di perdere tutto. 
ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà e questo la dice tutta.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa significa “ non è sceso “?


Sono lingua madre (e padre e nonni...) ma non ho capito.
Credo che intendesse “non l’ha penetrata”. Ma non mi sembra rilevante come è andato il rapporto.
Non concordo neanche con chi insinua che la confessione sia stata determinata della delusione. Indubbiamente è stato deludente. Resta che potrebbe anche non esserlo stato, non possono esserci prove.
Ma quello che conta è ciò che c’era e c’è tra i coniugi.


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao grazie per la tua risposta. “Lui non è sceso” intendo che il rapporto si è limitato a “estraggo, infilo, sfilo e mi masturbo e finisco guardandoti” senza neanche provare a baciarla nelle parti intime.
> bella la tua domanda se avesse continuato, beh, non ho la controprova ma penso proprio di no, perché se fosse stata convinta, poteva benissimo tacere il tradimento pur non frequentando più il tizio. Penso che lei sia stata lusingata del
> Corteggiamento assiduo di un trentenne, lei che non accetta i cambiamenti degli anni che passano e vedere un giovanotto interessato ad una milf fa sentire bene, mettiamoci dentro anche un periodo di stress e di andarsene fuori di testa per una serie di cose (testimoniato
> Anche da una perdita di peso notevole) il
> Gioco è fatto.


A me tutti sti dettagli morbosi dei due  che scrivi mi danno una brutta impressione..   bah..


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Alberto , come diceva saggiamente una mia collega, ci sono cose che non si dicono nemmeno al confessore, figuriamoci a un amico.
> Ma io non sarei riuscita a tacere.
> Apprezza che tua moglie sia trasparente per te, infatti tu avevi percepito anche prima del motel.
> Vorresti davvero mettere in forse il vostro matrimonio e il vostro rapporto per mezz’ora?
> ...


Scusa, è "trasparenza" spiegare per filo e per segno che il tipo con cui si è appena stati nel motel ha dovuto autofinirsi con Federica perchè probabilmente lei per lui non era abbastanza eccitante? 

Poi io metterei in forse il matrimonio non tanto per la mezz'ora squallida, ma per tutto il tempo speso nell'organizzare l'evento (che quindi è ben premeditato, non capitato per caso) e per tutto il tempo prima tra corteggiamento corrisposto, baci e abbracci in auto ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Strano vedere come per assurdo i traditori sono meno magnanimi verso la traditrice piuttosto che i traditi....


Può dipendere dalla importanza che chi tradisce dà al tradimento, per sentire di aver fatto comunque una cosa di valore.
Chi ha subito tradimento ha fatto una valutazione dei fatti e sa che un flirt che, vissuto prima del matrimonio, verrebbe archiviato con “una volta sono uscita un po’ di volte con un pirla” non è paragonabile a un matrimonio.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può dipendere dalla importanza che chi tradisce dà al tradimento, per sentire di aver fatto comunque una cosa di valore.
> Chi ha subito tradimento ha fatto una valutazione dei fatti e sa che un flirt che, vissuto primo del matrimonio, verrebbe archiviato con “una volta sono uscita un po’ di volte con un pirla” non è paragonabile a un matrimonio.


Contenti voi....


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può dipendere dalla importanza che chi tradisce dà al tradimento, per sentire di aver fatto comunque una cosa di valore.
> Chi ha subito tradimento ha fatto una valutazione dei fatti e sa che un flirt che, vissuto primo del matrimonio, verrebbe archiviato con “una volta sono uscita un po’ di volte con un pirla” non è paragonabile a un matrimonio.


Tuo marito ha dettagliato tutto quando lo hai scoperto?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono lingua madre (e padre e nonni...) ma non ho capito.
> Credo che intendesse “non l’ha penetrata”. Ma non mi sembra rilevante come è andato il rapporto.
> Non concordo neanche con chi insinua che la confessione sia stata determinata della delusione. Indubbiamente è stato deludente. Resta che potrebbe anche non esserlo stato, non possono esserci prove.
> Ma quello che conta è ciò che c’era e c’è tra i coniugi.


Alberto ci ha dato la definizione dopo.
Ecco , lei è rimasta delusa anche per questo.
Sembra che la qualità del rapporto sia stata molto importante, qualcuno dopo il primo rapporto da una seconda chance, visto la non conoscenza ecc. 
Lei sembra aver dato già una nota di insufficienza e da qui i risvolti che abbiamo letto.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non regolarmente. Di rado: in vacanza o week-end nel hotel dove c’è piscina e SPA.
> E sempre ben accompagnata.
> Perché?
> Cosa succede nelle piscine che io non so?


Pinco cosa succede nelle piscine che io non so ?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pinco cosa succede nelle piscine che io non so ?


La domanda successiva sarebbe stata: in che piscina vai?


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Infatti altra domanda da porsi è: "adesso che il tabù è rotto, la prossima volta che invece di un giovanotto evidentemente disinteressato (immagino che attenzioni profonde e sincere le abbia riservato!) incontra un 45enne belloccio e ben disposto, che la fa sentire importante, che le dà attenzioni e bla bla bla, non deludente a letto... cosa potrebbe succedere?"


Tutto può essere nella vita


ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Infatti altra domanda da porsi è: "adesso che il tabù è rotto, la prossima volta che invece di un giovanotto evidentemente disinteressato (immagino che attenzioni profonde e sincere le abbia riservato!) incontra un 45enne belloccio e ben disposto, che la fa sentire importante, che le dà attenzioni e bla bla bla, non deludente a letto... cosa potrebbe succedere?"


tutto può essere, come può succedere che dopo il fattaccio, non la veda come prima e che perde terreno e incontro un’
Altra donna che mi farà battere il cuore e la lascerò, oppure più meschinamente mi sale la carogna e inizio io a cornificarla, come può essere che succeda la stessa cosa a te, tua moglie o a tutto il mondo….
Certo è che è proprio da maschilista partire subito “ha confessato perché il giovanotto non l’
Ha soddisfatta Se apri un po’ la mente potresti arrivare (forse) alla
Conclusione che se così fosse poteva starsene zitta. 
N.B. Il giovanotto non ha fatto quel che diceva fare non per la 45enne (che ti garantisco vernante bella, longilineae fisicatissima fa nuoto da 20 anni), ma probabilmente perché è un suo limite e forse perché ha qualche complesso o tabù.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ho la
> Controprova ma penso proprio che sarebbe andato nello stesso identico modo.  Perché confessare? Poteva starsene buonina e mettere la scarsa prestazione in naftalina. La riflessione è molto più profonda e penso che le donne rispetto a noi uomini, non siano così materiali da aprire e chiudere una relazione in base al valore della prestazione. Lei ha capito subito dopo esser sprofondata nella merda di aver fatto una grossa cazzata, di avermi fatto un torto che non meritavo, che si sentiva sporca e che non fosse riuscita ad andare avanti se non mi raccontava, col grosso rischio (non ancora finito), di perdere tutto.
> ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà e questo la dice tutta.


Si, la dice tutta sulla cura che ha per te.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ho la
> Controprova ma penso proprio che sarebbe andato nello stesso identico modo.  Perché confessare? Poteva starsene buonina e mettere la scarsa prestazione in naftalina. La riflessione è molto più profonda e penso che le donne rispetto a noi uomini, non siano così materiali da aprire e chiudere una relazione in base al valore della prestazione. Lei ha capito subito dopo esser sprofondata nella merda di aver fatto una grossa cazzata, di avermi fatto un torto che non meritavo, che si sentiva sporca e che non fosse riuscita ad andare avanti se non mi raccontava, col grosso rischio (non ancora finito), di perdere tutto.
> ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà e questo la dice tutta.


Perché se una cosa piace moltissimo ( come il corteggiamento che ha nascosto per un anno), quindi se una cosa fa star bene, molto, troppo spesso si nasconde a discapito del malcapitato.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ho la
> Controprova ma penso proprio che sarebbe andato nello stesso identico modo.  Perché confessare? Poteva starsene buonina e mettere la scarsa prestazione in naftalina. La riflessione è molto più profonda e penso che le donne rispetto a noi uomini, non siano così materiali da aprire e chiudere una relazione in base al valore della prestazione. Lei ha capito subito dopo esser sprofondata nella merda di aver fatto una grossa cazzata, di avermi fatto un torto che non meritavo, che si sentiva sporca e che non fosse riuscita ad andare avanti se non mi raccontava, col grosso rischio (non ancora finito), di perdere tutto.
> ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà e questo la dice tutta.


"ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà" presupporrebbe che lei viene spontaneamente da te e ti dice qualcosa del tipo "ti devo dire una cosa...", possibilmente prima che tu la incalzi con interrogatori vari, seppur suffragati da legittimi sospetti...


----------



## spleen (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 53 anni e mia moglie 45 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 7. Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
> Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
> ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso facendola sedere e masturbandosi solo guardandola e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.


Per quanto ne possa capire, praticamente ogni tradimento è la risposta ad un bisogno, anche autodistruttivo a volte. Perciò non credo che chi arriva a tradire lo faccia per una sorta di "incidente" di percorso.
Il tradimento è anche un evento limite. E' una sorta di "orizzonte degli eventi" come si dice in astronomia, superato il quale si precipita dentro il buco nero. La coppia dopo, non sarà mai più la stessa.
Ti trovi difronte ad un bivio: lasciare, oppure iniziare un percorso insieme. 
La prima domanda, a cui dovrete dare risposta è sul perchè sia accaduto, a costo che la risposta sia sgradevole, che sia che lo ha fatto per semplice libidine o perchè considerasse il matrimonio ormai morto, o molto probabilmente non più in grado di darle quello che cercava: eccitanti brividi. (E se li cercava, perchè li cercava)?
Non dare peso ai dettagli, sono insignificanti, e non impantanarti su discussioni con lei in merito. Sviano l'attenzione dall'essenziale.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La domanda successiva sarebbe stata: in che piscina vai?


È piscina del hotel, non sempre lo stesso, ma in ognuno di questi sono stata una ventina di volte. Mai visto niente di strano.
Solo coppie in vacanza, manina per manina, abbracci e baci.
Adesso ormai sono curiosa  
Parla !


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vedi anche questo a me non torna... sarò fatta male io ma il tradimento dovrebbe esserle stato rivelato in tutta la sua schifezza nel momento che parlava da sola con lui in macchina, che veniva accarezzata e baciata...per me il sesso è solo l'atto finale di un percorso ben più articolato...quando inizi a giocare con qualcuno sei già cosciente di dove stai andando...almeno per me non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di arrivare al  rapporto completo per capire che stavo facendo una cosa bruttissima a mio marito.


Ma allora perché si è sentita sporca? Perché mi ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà il tradimento? Non poteva starsene zitta? Chiudendo questa cosa senza strascichi?


----------



## spleen (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Grazie per il chiarimento… quindi lei non è stata soddisfatta della sua prestazione.
> Io mi stavo chiedendo SE LEI FOSSE STATA SODDISFATTA tu adesso saresti qui a scrivere?
> Te lo avrebbe confessato ?
> SE FOSSE STATA SODDISFATTA PENSI CHE AVREBBE SMESSO CON QUESTO RAGAZZO?


Ebbasta co sta lagna sul quanto e sul come, cazzo, ma è mai possibile che continuiate a non vedere un palmo più in là del vostro morbosissimo naso...


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tutto può essere nella vita
> 
> tutto può essere, come può succedere che dopo il fattaccio, non la veda come prima e che perde terreno e incontro un’
> Altra donna che mi farà battere il cuore e la lascerò, oppure più meschinamente mi sale la carogna e inizio io a cornificarla, come può essere che succeda la stessa cosa a te, tua moglie o a tutto il mondo….
> ...



"Certo è che è proprio da maschilista partire subito “ha confessato perché il giovanotto non l’
Ha soddisfatta""... Io più che altro mi concentrerei sul fatto che lei diceva che il tipo "mi ha fatto sentire importante"... visto come sono andate le cose immagino con quali sentite, sincere e profonde lusinghe lui l'ha sedotta!.... eppure sono state ampiamente sufficienti a finire in motel..


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma allora perché si è sentita sporca? Perché mi ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà il tradimento? Non poteva starsene zitta? Chiudendo questa cosa senza strascichi?


Credo che in quel momento di “interrogatorio” non ha retto e confessato.
Se magari eri fuori per lavoro, una volta tornato magari non ti avrebbe più detto nulla una volta “stabilizzata”


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Infatti altra domanda da porsi è: "adesso che il tabù è rotto, la prossima volta che invece di un giovanotto evidentemente disinteressato (immagino che attenzioni profonde e sincere le abbia riservato!) incontra un 45enne belloccio e ben disposto, che la fa sentire importante, che le dà attenzioni e bla bla bla, non deludente a letto... cosa potrebbe succedere?"


Si scopera’ pure quello.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perche raccontarti queste cose con questa crudeltà? A cosa si deve questa non curanza dei tuoi sentimenti al punto di raccontarti:


Se metti le corna, in teoria, commetti già una crudeltà.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> "ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà" presupporrebbe che lei viene spontaneamente da te e ti dice qualcosa del tipo "ti devo dire una cosa...", possibilmente prima che tu la incalzi con interrogatori vari, seppur suffragati da legittimi sospetti...


Beh… interrogatori… ho visto solo che era strana e nervosa, l’ ho affrontata e allas
Eco da domanda è crollata. Volendo poteva dirmi “sono stanca ho nuotato troppo, ho litigato in ufficio, ho discusso con uno stronzo al parcheggio del supermercato, ecc” insomma poteva dirmi qualsiasi cosa è me la sarei bevuta.


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma allora perché si è sentita sporca? Perché mi ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà il tradimento? Non poteva starsene zitta? Chiudendo questa cosa senza strascichi?


Infatti era quello il senso del mio post.. perché da l'impressione che non aspettasse altro che dirtelo,  la sera stessa poi.. non ti ha protetto da ciò che lei ha fatto e di cui magari si era già pentita.  *Non ti ha protetto. *Le persone che ami le proteggi soprattutto dai tuoi errori.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma allora perché si è sentita sporca? Perché mi ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà il tradimento? Non poteva starsene zitta? Chiudendo questa cosa senza strascichi?


Io...e ti ripeto io...per come ho vissuto il tradimento sarei andata a cercare mio marito per mettermi in una posizione più sicura per evitare altre sbandate...ti spiego...se l'altro mi tornasse a cercare(altra cosa che non hai detto è come è finita tra loro) e lo sapessi solo io sarebbe più facile ricascarci....se lo dico a mio marito già il fatto che sicuramente sarò più controllata mi fa stare più buona e sarò più in grado di mollare l'altro...
Questo mi fa mettere un po' in forse la sua effettiva convinzione di avere fatto una cavolata...
Senza contare che i pesi si portano sempre meglio in due che da soli....ecco perché ti dico che è stata una mossa egoista la sua...se uno è veramente convinto di ciò che fa non ha bisogno di aiuto esterni, tira dritto per la sua strada.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… interrogatori… ho visto solo che era strana e nervosa, l’ ho affrontata e allas
> Eco da domanda è crollata. Volendo poteva dirmi “sono stanca ho nuotato troppo, ho litigato in ufficio, ho discusso con uno stronzo al parcheggio del supermercato, ecc” insomma poteva dirmi qualsiasi cosa è me la sarei bevuta.


Mi stavo chiedendo se c’è stata qui qualche storia in cui uno/una confessa, dice che è stato tutto al superlativo nel rapporto extra, tutto sublime, ma nonostante questo … confessa.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma allora perché si è sentita sporca? Perché mi ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà il tradimento? Non poteva starsene zitta? Chiudendo questa cosa senza strascichi?


Albè, ma in 20 anni, non hai mai avuto tentazioni te? Siccome non hai risposto all’altra domanda te la pongo così.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Albè, ma in 20 anni, non hai mai avuto tentazioni te? Siccome non hai risposto all’altra domanda te la pongo così.


Le tentazioni le abbiamo tutti, chi prima chi dopo.
La differenza sta nell'uso che se ne fa e come si gestiscono.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Albè, ma in 20 anni, non hai mai avuto tentazioni te? Siccome non hai risposto all’altra domanda te la pongo così.


Scusami non ho letto l’ altra domanda (poi la cerco e se la trovo ti rispondo). Allora, se parliamo di tentazioni ti posso dire che si ci sono state, ma solo tentazioni e le ho stoppate sul nascere. Mi sono capitate anche avances di donne piacenti ma appena sentivo il pericolo prendevo le distanze. Lei è molto corteggiata, ha sempre rifiutato e stoppato tutto e tutti, Putroppo questa cosa gli è sfuggita di mano, vuoi per la lusinga del giovanotto interessato ad una milf, vuoi per l’ assiduo e continuo corteggiamento, vuoi per l’ amicizia e simpatia, partita con 4 chiacchiere, 2 risate, passando per qualche battuta e finendo nel peggiore dei modi facendosi trascinare in una strada senza ritorno. Dopo tutto ciò ha capito quello che aveva fatto quando ha toccato il punto più profondo


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Si scopera’ pure quello.
> Se metti le corna, in teoria, commetti già una crudeltà.


brava, in teoria. 
lo hai spiegato al tuo ganzo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Scusami non ho letto l’ altra domanda (poi la cerco e se la trovo ti rispondo). Allora, se parliamo di tentazioni ti posso dire che si ci sono state, ma solo tentazioni e le ho stoppate sul nascere. Mi sono capitate anche avances di donne piacenti ma appena sentivo il pericolo prendevo le distanze. Lei è molto corteggiata, ha sempre rifiutato e stoppato tutto e tutti, Putroppo questa cosa gli è sfuggita di mano, vuoi per la lusinga del giovanotto interessato ad una milf, vuoi per l’ assiduo e continuo corteggiamento, vuoi per l’ amicizia e simpatia, partita con 4 chiacchiere, 2 risate, passando per qualche battuta e finendo nel peggiore dei modi facendosi trascinare in una strada senza ritorno. Dopo tutto ciò ha capito quello che aveva fatto quando ha toccato il punto più profondo


Guarda nessuno ti trascina in un motel...ci vai perché hai voglia...
Mai stata obbligata ad entrarci...

Tua moglie ci è andata perché aveva VOGLIA del tipo... voglia di scoparselo...


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Scusami non ho letto l’ altra domanda (poi la cerco e se la trovo ti rispondo). Allora, se parliamo di tentazioni ti posso dire che si ci sono state, ma solo tentazioni e le ho stoppate sul nascere. Mi sono capitate anche avances di donne piacenti ma appena sentivo il pericolo prendevo le distanze. Lei è molto corteggiata, ha sempre rifiutato e stoppato tutto e tutti, Putroppo questa cosa gli è sfuggita di mano, vuoi per la lusinga del giovanotto interessato ad una milf, vuoi per l’ assiduo e continuo corteggiamento, vuoi per l’ amicizia e simpatia, partita con 4 chiacchiere, 2 risate, passando per qualche battuta e finendo nel peggiore dei modi facendosi trascinare in una strada senza ritorno. Dopo tutto ciò ha capito quello che aveva fatto quando ha toccato il punto più profondo


Albè ti posso dire una cosa? Non prendertela eh..  io la piscina la frequento come un altro utente qui , che al momento non vedo scrivere..      Non è così facile un corteggiamento in un ambiente simile, per la maggior parte del tempo si sta in acqua, se anche qualche volte gli avessero dato la stessa corsia lei poteva chiedere di cambiarla, non ci si può fermare a chiacchierare molto a bordo vasca , gli spogliatoi sono separati e a prepararsi per uscire ci vuole molto, usciti spesso si va di fretta perché in genere sei umidiccio/a e sali in macchina e te ne vai, si d'estate magari è piacevole mettersi fuori al bar a chiacchierare. Quindi ci è voluta tutta la collaborazione di lei per far andare avanti questo corteggiamento, la piscina offre duemila occasioni per divincolarsi dalle persone, quindi lei al corteggiamento ha partecipato, eccome se ha partecipato.


----------



## Warlock (27 Ottobre 2022)

@Alberto ti porto la mia esperienza di quando ho tradito. 
Io ho confessato.
La storia è diversa, ma comunque ho confessato.
E posso dirti le motivazioni; in primis stavo scoppiando, non riuscivo a gestire la cosa, mi sentivo sdoppiato e non riuscivo nemmeno a destreggiarmi fra le menzogne che dicevo sia alla legittima che all'amante.
In più l'ho fatto EGOISICAMENTE per prendere il macigno dei sensi di colpa e darne il peso a lei.
Certo, quando è successo, mi sono ammantato di falsa rettitudine dicendo: guarda come sono  "bravo" che invece di farmi scoprire in fragrante, sono stato corretto e ho confessato, ma ora so benissimo che l'ho fatto per puro egoismo, per stare meglio io. E sempre per sincerità non ho capito il dolore che ho causato, ero più concentrato su di me e sul mio stare bene.
Anche io dopo alcuni confronti non ne ho voluto più parlare, volevo dimenticare ma pensavo ancora più a me che a lei.

Invece le persone hanno tempi diversi, si dice che per digerire/accettare un tradimento ci vogliano in media due anni, per te sono passati solo mesi...

Questo è stato l'errore, non ho avuto pazienza, sono stato egoista e alla fine tutto mi è tornato indietro con gli interessi, visto che poi lei (anni dopo) mi ha restituito il tradimento con gli interessi, mi ha tradito, mi ha mandato in vacanza con gli amici per potersi godere l'amante e mi ha lasciato con un SMS  dove diceva di mettermi l'animo in pace visto che aveva un'altro e ci era andata a letto, lasciato mentre pensavamo al matrimonio e avevamo da poco aperto un'attività insieme, che abbiamo dovuto chiudere. 
Pensa che rancore si era portata dentro, magari latente ma poi è uscito tutto.

Che cosa posso consigliarti: spiegale, con calma e razionalità, che tu sei quello che ha subito senza possibilità di scelta, che lei sta male se ci pensa ma tu mille volte di più, che hai bisogno di tempo perchè la fiducia, quando è persa, è veramente difficile da recuperare, che dopo pochi mesi sei ancora sull'ottovolante.

Se inoltre vuoi continuare e recuperare il matrimonio, cerca di guardare da un'altra prospettiva, il fatto ormai è successo, non può essere cambiato ma può essere visto come uno step di crescita personale e di coppia.

Non è sicuramente facile, c'è bisogno di tutti e due, c'è bisogno che tu l'aiuti quando avrà i suoi sensi di colpa (anche e soprattutto se sei la parte tradita) e che lei faccia lo stesso con te quando avrai i tuoi down e la rabbia ti farà vedere rosso.

Spiegale queste cose, la coppia di prima non c'è più la coppia che ne uscirà dipende da voi.

Ma soprattutto, e mi ripeto per far arrivare bene il concetto, dille che hai ancora bisogno di parlare perchè sei ancora fragile e con la fiducia che barcolla, che hai bisogno di sfogare in qualche modo la rabbia che a volte ti assale. Falle capire bene queste cose, perchè nascondere tutto sotto il tappeto, per la mia esperienza, ti porterà, magari non subito, lontano da lei e questo lei deve capirlo bene.

W.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Le tentazioni le abbiamo tutti, chi prima chi dopo.
> La differenza sta nell'uso che se ne fa e come si gestiscono.


Concordo. Ma infatti se cedi è perché comunque hai delle mancanze dall’altra parte. O semplicemente vuoi la novità.



Alberto ha detto:


> Scusami non ho letto l’ altra domanda (poi la cerco e se la trovo ti rispondo). Allora, se parliamo di tentazioni ti posso dire che si ci sono state, ma solo tentazioni e le ho stoppate sul nascere. Mi sono capitate anche avances di donne piacenti ma appena sentivo il pericolo prendevo le distanze. Lei è molto corteggiata, ha sempre rifiutato e stoppato tutto e tutti, Putroppo questa cosa gli è sfuggita di mano, vuoi per la lusinga del giovanotto interessato ad una milf, vuoi per l’ assiduo e continuo corteggiamento, vuoi per l’ amicizia e simpatia, partita con 4 chiacchiere, 2 risate, passando per qualche battuta e finendo nel peggiore dei modi facendosi trascinare in una strada senza ritorno. Dopo tutto ciò ha capito quello che aveva fatto quando ha toccato il punto più profondo


Dici che non lo rifarà più?



Pincopallino ha detto:


> brava, in teoria.
> lo hai spiegato al tuo ganzo?


Certo che sì.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda nessuno ti trascina in un motel...ci vai perché hai voglia...
> Mai stata obbligata ad entrarci...
> 
> Tua moglie ci è andata perché aveva VOGLIA del tipo... voglia di scoparselo...


O magari è inciampata e finita dentro al Motel. Chissà.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Albè ti posso dire una cosa? Non prendertela eh..  io la piscina la frequento come un altro utente qui , che al momento non vedo scrivere..      Non è così facile un corteggiamento in un ambiente simile, per la maggior parte del tempo si sta in acqua, se anche qualche volte gli avessero dato la stessa corsia lei poteva chiedere di cambiarla, non ci si può fermare a chiacchierare molto a bordo vasca , gli spogliatoi sono separati e a prepararsi per uscire ci vuole molto, usciti spesso si va di fretta perché in genere sei umidiccio/a e sali in macchina e te ne vai, si d'estate magari è piacevole mettersi fuori al bar a chiacchierare. Quindi ci è voluta tutta la collaborazione di lei per far andare avanti questo corteggiamento, la piscina offre duemila occasioni per divincolarsi dalle persone, quindi lei al corteggiamento ha partecipato, eccome se ha partecipato.


Giustissimo!!!!....ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno....anche io vado in piscina e vedo che effettivamente è difficile avvicinarsi a qualcuno che non si conosce... è uno sport molto individuale...in genere si sta concentrati sulle vasche da fare...ogni tanto l'occhio su qualcuno ci casca come mi è capitato anche di sentirmi osservata ma finisce lì...


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Albè ti posso dire una cosa? Non prendertela eh..  io la piscina la frequento come un altro utente qui , che al momento non vedo scrivere..      Non è così facile un corteggiamento in un ambiente simile, per la maggior parte del tempo si sta in acqua, se anche qualche volte gli avessero dato la stessa corsia lei poteva chiedere di cambiarla, non ci si può fermare a chiacchierare molto a bordo vasca , gli spogliatoi sono separati e a prepararsi per uscire ci vuole molto, usciti spesso si va di fretta perché in genere sei umidiccio/a e sali in macchina e te ne vai, si d'estate magari è piacevole mettersi fuori al bar a chiacchierare. Quindi ci è voluta tutta la collaborazione di lei per far andare avanti questo corteggiamento, la piscina offre duemila occasioni per divincolarsi dalle persone, quindi lei al corteggiamento ha partecipato, eccome se ha partecipato.


In realtà, quando lo si vuole, qualsiasi luogo è galeotto.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma allora perché si è sentita sporca? Perché mi ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà il tradimento? Non poteva starsene zitta? Chiudendo questa cosa senza strascichi?


perche non è stata capace di convivere con il senso di colpa. Motivo che mi avrebbe fatto incazzare al pari del tradimento .


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giustissimo!!!!....ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno....anche io vado in piscina e vedo che effettivamente è difficile avvicinarsi a qualcuno che non si conosce... è uno sport molto individuale...in genere si sta concentrati sulle vasche da fare...ogni tanto l'occhio su qualcuno ci casca come mi è capitato anche di sentirmi osservata ma finisce lì...


Credo sia soggettivo. Se punti qualcuno poi alla fine in qualche modo approcci.


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giustissimo!!!!....ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno....anche io vado in piscina e vedo che effettivamente è difficile avvicinarsi a qualcuno che non si conosce... è uno sport molto individuale...in genere si sta concentrati sulle vasche da fare...ogni tanto l'occhio su qualcuno ci casca come mi è capitato anche di sentirmi osservata ma finisce lì...


A meno che non sia l'istruttore!!  @CIRCE74 

Scherzavo ovviamente.  Ma poi spesso sono incorporate in centri sportivi molto grandi e dispersivi, insomma ti ci devi proprio mettere per incontrare sempre quella persona fuori dalla vasca, e poi l'altra persona ti deve pure aspettare eh..


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Albè ti posso dire una cosa? Non prendertela eh..  io la piscina la frequento come un altro utente qui , che al momento non vedo scrivere..      Non è così facile un corteggiamento in un ambiente simile, per la maggior parte del tempo si sta in acqua, se anche qualche volte gli avessero dato la stessa corsia lei poteva chiedere di cambiarla, non ci si può fermare a chiacchierare molto a bordo vasca , gli spogliatoi sono separati e a prepararsi per uscire ci vuole molto, usciti spesso si va di fretta perché in genere sei umidiccio/a e sali in macchina e te ne vai, si d'estate magari è piacevole mettersi fuori al bar a chiacchierare. Quindi ci è voluta tutta la collaborazione di lei per far andare avanti questo corteggiamento, la piscina offre duemila occasioni per divincolarsi dalle persone, quindi lei al corteggiamento ha partecipato, eccome se ha partecipato.


Nelle piscine che frequentate ci sono anche sauna e bagno turco ?
Lì si sta nudi


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi stavo chiedendo se c’è stata qui qualche storia in cui uno/una confessa, dice che è stato tutto al superlativo nel rapporto extra, tutto sublime, ma nonostante questo … confessa.


Ci potrebbe essere la mia prima esperienza del 1993, di cui al prossimo Agosto ricorre il trentennale...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giustissimo!!!!....ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno....anche io vado in piscina e vedo che effettivamente è difficile avvicinarsi a qualcuno che non si conosce... è uno sport molto individuale...in genere si sta concentrati sulle vasche da fare...ogni tanto l'occhio su qualcuno ci casca come mi è capitato anche di sentirmi osservata ma finisce lì...


u
Anche io vado in piscina...
Non puoi nemmeno fermarti a parlare per più di 3 minuti...l acqua è gelida da me...
L avranno fatto di proposito per stroncare qualsiasi relazione sul nascere?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> A meno che non sia l'istruttore!!  @CIRCE74
> 
> Scherzavo ovviamente.  Ma poi spesso sono incorporate in centri sportivi molto grandi e dispersivi, insomma ti ci devi proprio mettere per incontrare sempre quella persona fuori dalla vasca, e poi l'altra persona ti deve pure aspettare eh..


Senza contare gli orari, in genere sono molto elastici...difficile beccare sempre gli stessi...vado fuori discussione...l'altro giorno a bordo piscina è apparso un adone...stavamo facendo bike e per poco non cadiamo tutte dalla bici


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> u
> Anche io vado in piscina...
> Non puoi nemmeno fermarti a parlare per più di 3 minuti...l acqua è gelida da me...
> L avranno fatto di proposito per stroncare qualsiasi relazione sul nascere?


Ti ghiacciano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nelle piscine che frequentate ci sono anche sauna e bagno turco ?
> Lì si sta nudi


Nella mia no... è quella dei poveretti


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai il confessare dopo che si è tradito....se decidi di smettere fallo e basta...tieniti tutti i mostri che hai dentro e cerca di rientrare nel matrimonio con la consapevolezza che hai fatto una minchiata che non accadrà più.... perché fare del male gratuito? Perché scaricarsi la coscienza facendo del male a chi hai accanto? Mi sa tanto di egoismo al cubo....


Su questo ti dò pienamente ragione!
Ma la vita è varia, magari lei voleva dimostrare che è ancora innamorata, nonostante tutto.
Ma la realtà ormai, è che la frittata è fatta e la teoria non conta più! Pertanto non sta più in lei, ma in Lui, accettare che nella vita si può anche sbagliare.Sono ancora insieme dopo 27 anni, con figli. Sembra veramente pentita e forse anche delusa da se stessa. Se fossi in lui lascerei stare le frecciatine, ma proseguirei con la vita, con un occhio leggermente più distaccato. Quando intendo trovare più tempo per se stessi, non intendo, solo trovarsi con gli amici od in compagnia, ma proprio da soli, magari  passeggiate "rilassanti" nella natura,anche appena  fuori dal caos.Ascoltarsi soprattutto! E non lo si può fare sotto sforzo od in mezzo alla confusione!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tuo marito ha dettagliato tutto quando lo hai scoperto?


Alle donne non interessano i dettagli. Anzi, se vengono comunicati, suscitano maggior rabbia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nella mia no... è quella dei poveretti


Anche la mia....pozzanghere al posto delle vasche


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giustissimo!!!!....ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno....anche io vado in piscina e vedo che effettivamente è difficile avvicinarsi a qualcuno che non si conosce... è uno sport molto individuale...in genere si sta concentrati sulle vasche da fare...ogni tanto l'occhio su qualcuno ci casca come mi è capitato anche di sentirmi osservata ma finisce lì...


Effettivamente nuotata a rana dietro una che nuota a rana, non è malvagio neh….


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… interrogatori… ho visto solo che era strana e nervosa, l’ ho affrontata e allas
> Eco da domanda è crollata. Volendo poteva dirmi “sono stanca ho nuotato troppo, ho litigato in ufficio, ho discusso con uno stronzo al parcheggio del supermercato, ecc” insomma poteva dirmi qualsiasi cosa è me la sarei bevuta.


Permettimi di dirti che sento un tuo atteggiamento pericolosamente assolutorio sulla faccenda


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche la mia....pozzanghere al posto delle vasche


Influenza della religione…
Le saune sono una tentazione in più, per questo ve le hanno tolte


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente nuotata a rana dietro una che nuota a rana, non è malvagio neh….


Nuoti sotto acqua?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alle donne non interessano i dettagli. Anzi, se vengono comunicati, suscitano maggior rabbia.


Non ti ho chiesto cosa ti interessa, ma se lo ha fatto. Non sai leggere?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nella mia no... è quella dei poveretti


Dai… una tentazione in meno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Su questo ti dò pienamente ragione!
> Ma la vita è varia, magari lei voleva dimostrare che è ancora innamorata, nonostante tutto.
> Ma la realtà ormai, è che la frittata è fatta e la teoria non conta più! Pertanto non sta più in lei, ma in Lui, accettare che nella vita si può anche sbagliare.Sono ancora insieme dopo 27 anni, con figli. Sembra veramente pentita e forse anche delusa da se stessa. Se fossi in lui lascerei stare le frecciatine, ma proseguirei con la vita, con un occhio leggermente più distaccato. Quando intendo trovare più tempo per se stessi, non intendo, solo trovarsi con gli amici od in compagnia, ma proprio da soli, magari  passeggiate "rilassanti" nella natura,anche appena  fuori dal caos.Ascoltarsi soprattutto! E non lo si può fare sotto sforzo od in mezzo alla confusione!


Il problema infatti ora è lui....anche il fatto che abbia scritto qui, cerca di difenderla in tutte le maniere ma sembra più un dirsi le cose per autoconvincersi che tutto andrà bene.... sarà una strada lunga e difficile.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente nuotata a rana dietro una che nuota a rana, non è malvagio neh….


Mi stai preoccupando in questi giorni...ti vedo particolarmente ingazzurrito...il trans ti ha fatto un effetto strano


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nelle piscine che frequentate ci sono anche sauna e bagno turco ?
> Lì si sta nudi


NO. Ma c'è palestra molto grande e frequentata, piscina interna e esterna grandi, parco con giochi bambini, bar con tavola calda etc..


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Senza contare gli orari, in genere sono molto elastici...difficile beccare sempre gli stessi...vado fuori discussione...l'altro giorno a bordo piscina è apparso un adone...stavamo facendo bike e per poco non cadiamo tutte dalla bici


Ehhh che te lo dico a fare.. a ora di pranzo a volte si presentano due adoni trentenni, appena arrivano tutte le teste di noi donnine dell'acquagym si girano in automatico.. pure quella dell'istruttrice..


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Influenza della religione…
> Le saune sono una tentazione in più, per questo ve le hanno tolte


Davvero!!! Sai che danni


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> NO. Ma c'è palestra molto grande e frequentata, piscina interna e esterna grandi, parco con giochi bambini, bar con tavola calda etc..
> 
> Ehhh che te lo dico a fare.. a ora di pranzo a volte si presentano due adoni trentenni, appena arrivano tutte le teste di noi donnine dell'acquagym si girano in automatico.. pure quella dell'istruttrice..


Che si scorda di continuare a tenere il tempo e ti fa annegare


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il problema infatti ora è lui....anche il fatto che abbia scritto qui, cerca di difenderla in tutte le maniere ma sembra più un dirsi le cose per autoconvincersi che tutto andrà bene.... sarà una strada lunga e difficile.


Nella vita al di là delle "corna", c'è qualcosa di semplice? Ci focalizziamo su questo aspetto, ma crescere dei figli.. è semplice? lavorare al giorno d'oggi (per chi ha il lavoro) è semplice?, Per un genitore, crescere un figlio con problemi è semplice da affrontare? E l'elenco potrebbe proseguire.
Forse  recuperare il rapporto (non più come prima), ma in modo sereno, non è più difficile di altre cose da affrontare.
E le corna, potrebbe anche lui farle. La vita ci mette sempre di fronte a cose impensabili!


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi stai preoccupando in questi giorni...ti vedo particolarmente ingazzurrito...il trans ti ha fatto un effetto strano


Si sì…meno male che domani vedo la mia figanzata, così ricarico le pile.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Nella vita al di là delle "corna", c'è qualcosa di semplice? Ci focalizziamo su questo aspetto, ma crescere dei figli.. è semplice? lavorare al giorno d'oggi (per chi ha il lavoro) è semplice?, Per un genitore, crescere un figlio con problemi è semplice da affrontare? E l'elenco potrebbe proseguire.
> Forse  recuperare il rapporto (non più come prima), ma in modo sereno, non è più difficile di altre cose da affrontare.
> E le corna, potrebbe anche lui farle. La vita ci mette sempre di fronte a cose impensabili!


Spero che se mai deciderà di contraccambiare non sia per vendetta... è una cosa che non ho mai concepito...


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si sì…meno male che domani vedo la mia figanzata, così ricarico le pile.


Ecco bravo...almeno ti tranquillizzi e stai buono per un po'


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Le tentazioni le abbiamo tutti, chi prima chi dopo.
> La differenza sta nell'uso che se ne fa e come si gestiscono.


Questa cosa è stata detta frequentemente.
Ditemi dove si incontrano i tentatori perché da libera, prima e dopo il matrimonio, pochissimi all’orizzonte.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> E le corna, potrebbe anche lui farle. La vita ci mette sempre di fronte a cose impensabili!


Esatto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa cosa è stata detta frequentemente.
> Ditemi dove si incontrano i tentatori perché da libera, prima e dopo il matrimonio, pochissimi all’orizzonte.


Non esistono i tentatori...ci sono piuttosto situazioni e persone che possiamo trovare sul nostro cammino nel momento giusto(o sbagliato a seconda di come la vedi)


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Spero che se mai deciderà di contraccambiare non sia per vendetta... è una cosa che non ho mai concepito...


Più che per vendetta, trovandosi in tentazione ci sarebbe una vocina bastardina che gli dice: "in fin dei conti lei che scrupoli si è fatta quando è stato il suo turno? Io poi l'ho anche 'perdonata' viste tutte le attenuanti del caso..."... uno poi la può ascoltare o mandare a quel paese...


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Più che per vendetta, trovandosi in tentazione ci sarebbe una vocina bastardina che gli dice: "in fin dei conti lei che scrupoli si è fatta quando è stato il suo turno? Io poi l'ho anche 'perdonata' viste tutte le attenuanti del caso..."... uno poi la può ascoltare o mandare a quel paese...


Vorrebbe dire che si è rimasti in una relazione che forse sarebbe stato meglio chiudere...o il passato si ha la forza di lasciarlo veramente dov'è o il matrimonio diventerà solo una bella recita.


----------



## Andromeda4 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non esistono i tentatori...ci sono piuttosto situazioni e persone che possiamo trovare sul nostro cammino nel momento giusto(o sbagliato a seconda di come la vedi)


Parole sante. E il risultato dipende spesso da quanto si è "predisposti" in quel momento.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Più che per vendetta, trovandosi in tentazione ci sarebbe una vocina bastardina che gli dice: "in fin dei conti lei che scrupoli si è fatta quando è stato il suo turno? Io poi l'ho anche 'perdonata' viste tutte le attenuanti del caso..."... uno poi la può ascoltare o mandare a quel paese...


Io comunque non so se riuscjrej a perdonare un tradimento. Chi ci riesce ha davvero tanto coraggio.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vorrebbe dire che si è rimasti in una relazione che forse sarebbe stato meglio chiudere...o il passato si ha la forza di lasciarlo veramente dov'è o il matrimonio diventerà solo una bella recita.


Sottoscrivo anche se io ai miei tempi ho ascoltato la vocina e mi sono reso conto che in effetti la relazione "ufficiale" era meglio chiuderla prima, ma allo stesso tempo ancora oggi non penso che sia stata una bella recita proseguirla fino a quel momento


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nelle piscine che frequentate ci sono anche sauna e bagno turco ?
> Lì si sta nudi


Etta…ma non lo sapevi che si sta nudi ?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ecco bravo...almeno ti tranquillizzi e stai buono per un po'


Qualche ora. 
Ma poi c’è la moglie su cui sfogarsi!


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> @Alberto ti porto la mia esperienza di quando ho tradito.
> Io ho confessato.
> La storia è diversa, ma comunque ho confessato.
> E posso dirti le motivazioni; in primis stavo scoppiando, non riuscivo a gestire la cosa, mi sentivo sdoppiato e non riuscivo nemmeno a destreggiarmi fra le menzogne che dicevo sia alla legittima che all'amante.
> ...


Grazie sei stato molto molto utile


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa cosa è stata detta frequentemente.
> Ditemi dove si incontrano i tentatori perché da libera, prima e dopo il matrimonio, pochissimi all’orizzonte.


Non vorrai dirmi che su di me non hai mai avuto pensieri torbidi che ti hanno fatto giocare da sola in una stanza?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non esistono i tentatori...ci sono piuttosto situazioni e persone che possiamo trovare sul nostro cammino nel momento giusto(o sbagliato a seconda di come la vedi)


Qui tutti, soprattutto i traditi, ma pure i traditori, ci tengono a far notare che hanno avuto incontri tentatori, i primi per esaltare la propria virtù, i secondi forse per non sentirsi deboli e affermare che hanno ceduto proprio a chi era irresistibile.
Ma questa cosa delle molte possibilità si dice anche per il coniuge. Come se tutti avessimo la coda fuori dalla porta di persone,uomini o donne, pronte a sposarci. Non è che chi sarebbe stato o è stato disponibile a una sveltina post discoteca era tra le possibili scelte matrimoniali!
Non abbiamo scelto nemmeno chi sposare, abbiamo scelto di sposare chi abbiamo avuto la possibilità di frequentare per un periodo congruo trovando affinità.
Gli/le amanti sono persone comuni che incrociamo durante attività quotidiane e che sono disponibili a chiacchiere e sesso. Non sono disponibili al 99% a una convivenza e non sono una alternativa al coniuge.
Poi che ci faccia piacere immaginare di essere Turandot è un altro conto.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Etta…ma non lo sapevi che si sta nudi ?


Eh no non ho mai fatto la sauna.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui tutti, soprattutto i traditi, ma pure i traditori, ci tengono a far notare che hanno avuto incontri tentatori, i primi per esaltare la propria virtù, i secondi forse per non sentirsi deboli e affermare che hanno ceduto proprio a chi era irresistibile.
> Ma questa cosa delle molte possibilità si dice anche per il coniuge. Come se tutti avessimo la coda fuori dalla porta di persone,uomini o donne, pronte a sposarci. Non è che chi sarebbe stato o è stato disponibile a una sveltina post discoteca era tra le possibili scelte matrimoniali!
> Non abbiamo scelto nemmeno chi sposare, abbiamo scelto di sposare chi abbiamo avuto la possibilità di frequentare per un periodo congruo trovando affinità.
> Gli/le amanti sono persone comuni che incrociamo durante attività quotidiane e che sono disponibili a chiacchiere e sesso. Non sono disponibili al 99% a una convivenza e non sono una alternativa al coniuge.
> Poi che ci faccia piacere immaginare di essere Turandot è un altro conto.


Non fare di un erba un fascio…..


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Qualche ora.
> Ma poi c’è la moglie su cui sfogarsi!


Povera donna...santa subito


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui tutti, soprattutto i traditi, ma pure i traditori, ci tengono a far notare che hanno avuto incontri tentatori, i primi per esaltare la propria virtù, i secondi forse per non sentirsi deboli e affermare che hanno ceduto proprio a chi era irresistibile.
> Ma questa cosa delle molte possibilità si dice anche per il coniuge. Come se tutti avessimo la coda fuori dalla porta di persone,uomini o donne, pronte a sposarci. Non è che chi sarebbe stato o è stato disponibile a una sveltina post discoteca era tra le possibili scelte matrimoniali!
> Non abbiamo scelto nemmeno chi sposare, abbiamo scelto di sposare chi abbiamo avuto la possibilità di frequentare per un periodo congruo trovando affinità.
> Gli/le amanti sono persone comuni che incrociamo durante attività quotidiane e che sono disponibili a chiacchiere e sesso. Non sono disponibili al 99% a una convivenza e non sono una alternativa al coniuge.
> Poi che ci faccia piacere immaginare di essere Turandot è un altro conto.


Ma perché continui a voler incasellare le persone e le situazioni? ....ma chi ti ha detto che io con il mio ex facevamo solo chiacchiere e sesso??? Non puoi sapere cosa accade in queste storie come non puoi sapere cosa accade in un matrimonio....


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non vorrai dirmi che su di me non hai mai avuto pensieri torbidi che ti hanno fatto giocare da sola in una stanza?


Si...li ha avuti....darti fuoco


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma perché continui a voler incasellare le persone e le situazioni? ....ma chi ti ha detto che io con il mio ex facevamo solo chiacchiere e sesso??? Non puoi sapere cosa accade in queste storie come non puoi sapere cosa accade in un matrimonio....


Quindi tu hai tradito con un uomo eccezionale con cui hai trovato una profonda comprensione.
Sono lieta per te.
E anche prima di sposarti avevi la fila fuori. 
Togliti fuori.
Pensi che tutti e tutte avessero la fila di persone disponibili al matrimonio?


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa cosa è stata detta frequentemente.
> Ditemi dove si incontrano i tentatori perché da libera, prima e dopo il matrimonio, pochissimi all’orizzonte.


Io non ho detto che quotidianamente si sia messi alla prova.
Credo che dipenda molto da ciascuno, ma una volta impegnati non si può pensare di non incrociare mai più persone interessanti o attraenti. Pur poche che siano.
Per far saltare il banco ne basta una gestita male eh.


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il certo tipo di dialogo era già venuto meno quando lei ha deciso di lasciare spazio al ragazzo, non prendiamoci in giro.
> 
> Passano i mesi in cui fai “entrare” sempre più qualcuno (dichiaratamente “intenzionato”) e già cominci a mentire e a nascondere.
> 
> ...


Si, in effetti avete ragione


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa cosa è stata detta frequentemente.
> Ditemi dove si incontrano i tentatori perché da libera, prima e dopo il matrimonio, pochissimi all’orizzonte.


Pochissimi ma ci sono, ovvio che devono piacerti


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Povera donna...santa subito


Effettivamente è una Santa….


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu hai tradito con un uomo eccezionale con cui hai trovato una profonda comprensione.
> Sono lieta per te.
> E anche prima di sposarti avevi la fila fuori.
> Togliti fuori.
> Pensi che tutti e tutte avessero la fila di persone disponibili al matrimonio?


Non capisco perché parli di fila fuori 
Se tradire è qualcosa  che non fai alla leggera lo fai con qualcuno per cui vale la pena 
Senza avere la fila, ti possono capitare in una vita 3/4 occasioni e tradisci solo una volta. Ci sarà un motivo che ti ha fatto decidere che ne valeva la pena? E quel motivo può essere solo la persona per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu hai tradito con un uomo eccezionale con cui hai trovato una profonda comprensione.
> Sono lieta per te.
> E anche prima di sposarti avevi la fila fuori.
> Togliti fuori.
> Pensi che tutti e tutte avessero la fila di persone disponibili al matrimonio?


Ma che stai dicendo????....che il mio ex sia un uomo eccezionale lo dici te...per fortuna ha un sacco di difetti come tutti...sai che noia altrimenti...profonda comprensione si...ci troviamo molto e ci comprendiamo in molti argomenti...non solo le posizioni a letto...
Per quanto riguarda il matrimonio non ho potuto scegliere....ho voluto scegliere.... già il matrimonio è difficile da mandare avanti quando si prende volentieri una persona, figurati se uno si accontenta....per l'esattezza ho preso la persona  che sulla carta era il peggiore dei partiti ...e non me ne sono mai pentita...


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vorrebbe dire che si è rimasti in una relazione che forse sarebbe stato meglio chiudere...o il passato si ha la forza di lasciarlo veramente dov'è o il matrimonio diventerà solo una bella recita.


La relazione è già finita nel momento della scoperta .


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capisco perché parli di fila fuori
> Se tradire è qualcosa  che non fai alla leggera lo fai con qualcuno per cui vale la pena
> Senza avere la fila, ti possono capitare in una vita 3/4 occasioni e tradisci solo una volta. Ci sarà un motivo che ti ha fatto decidere che ne valeva la pena? E quel motivo può essere solo la persona per quel che mi riguarda


Se fossi stata scoperta allora comunque ne sarebbe  valsa  la pena ?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che quotidianamente si sia messi alla prova.
> Credo che dipenda molto da ciascuno, ma una volta impegnati non si può pensare di non incrociare mai più persone interessanti o attraenti. Pur poche che siano.
> Per far saltare il banco ne basta una gestita male eh.


Guarda da sposata avevo considerato interessante un collega. Separata ci ho parlato più approfonditamente: da scappare a gambe levate. Certo, magari per scopare sarebbe andato bene.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se fossi stata scoperta allora comunque ne sarebbe  valsa  la pena ?


Per quello che mi ha dato e mi da come persona sicuramente si


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per quello che mi ha dato e mi da come persona sicuramente si


Caspita .. eri già pronta a perdere la tua famiglia .


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che quotidianamente si sia messi alla prova.
> Credo che dipenda molto da ciascuno, ma una volta impegnati non si può pensare di non incrociare mai più persone interessanti o attraenti. Pur poche che siano.
> Per far saltare il banco ne basta una gestita male eh.


Che poi, se il banco salta, è perché evidentemente non era più così solido il matrimonio.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Caspita .. eri già pronta a perdere la tua famiglia .


Non capisco tutta questa paura di perdere la propria famiglia peraltro.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Caspita .. eri già pronta a perdere la tua famiglia .


Non mi sembra di aver scritto questo 
Ho detto che ne è valsa la pena per quello che ho avuto io .


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non capisco tutta questa paura di perdere la propria famiglia peraltro.


Vuol dire che non sai cosa sia una famiglia .


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non capisco tutta questa paura di perdere la propria famiglia peraltro.


Perché non hai mai... probabilmente provato...la famiglia...
Altrimenti capiresti benissimo


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se fossi stata scoperta allora comunque ne sarebbe  valsa  la pena ?





Nocciola ha detto:


> Per quello che mi ha dato e mi da come persona sicuramente si


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono lingua madre (e padre e nonni...) ma non ho capito.
> Credo che intendesse “non l’ha penetrata”. Ma non mi sembra rilevante come è andato il rapporto.
> Non concordo neanche con chi insinua che la confessione sia stata determinata della delusione. Indubbiamente è stato deludente. Resta che potrebbe anche non esserlo stato, non possono esserci prove.
> Ma quello che conta è ciò che c’era e c’è tra i coniugi.


Non è scesa=non ha baciato i genitali.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda da sposata avevo considerato interessante un collega. Separata ci ho parlato più approfonditamente: da scappare a gambe levate. Certo, magari per scopare sarebbe andato bene.


UN esempio però non è statisticamente rilevante e men che meno si può usare per corroborare una generalizzazione


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Credo che in quel momento di “interrogatorio” non ha retto e confessato.
> Se magari eri fuori per lavoro, una volta tornato magari non ti avrebbe più detto nulla una volta “stabilizzata”


E qui ti sbagli di grosso. Te lo assicuro.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non capisco tutta questa paura di perdere la propria famiglia peraltro.


Spiegati meglio per favore...


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Su questo ti dò pienamente ragione!
> Ma la vita è varia, magari lei voleva dimostrare che è ancora innamorata, nonostante tutto.
> Ma la realtà ormai, è che la frittata è fatta e la teoria non conta più! Pertanto non sta più in lei, ma in Lui, accettare che nella vita si può anche sbagliare.Sono ancora insieme dopo 27 anni, con figli. Sembra veramente pentita e forse anche delusa da se stessa. Se fossi in lui lascerei stare le frecciatine, ma proseguirei con la vita, con un occhio leggermente più distaccato. Quando intendo trovare più tempo per se stessi, non intendo, solo trovarsi con gli amici od in compagnia, ma proprio da soli, magari  passeggiate "rilassanti" nella natura,anche appena  fuori dal caos.Ascoltarsi soprattutto! E non lo si può fare sotto sforzo od in mezzo alla confusione!


Grazie. Bella riflessione. Cercherò di seguire i tuoi consigli.


----------



## ivanl (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio per favore...


è scema, lascia perdere


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il problema infatti ora è lui....anche il fatto che abbia scritto qui, cerca di difenderla in tutte le maniere ma sembra più un dirsi le cose per autoconvincersi che tutto andrà bene.... sarà una strada lunga e difficile.


In parte è vero quello che dici (sull’ autoconvinzione), ma in parte mi sento confuso, non lucido abbastanza per valutare le cose, cosa fare, ecc…. Ascolto tutti, leggo tutto e spero che alla fine abbia tratto delle giuste conclusioni, sperando di non uscirne  ancor più con la testa nel caos più totale.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Caspita .. eri già pronta a perdere la tua famiglia .


Si perde la famiglia o la coppia? Questo mi sfugge.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vuol dire che non sai cosa sia una famiglia .


Esattamente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è scesa=non ha baciato i genitali.


Oddio ...non ho mai sentito chiamare un pompino così 
Quindi visto che non glielo ha succhiato è meno colpevole?


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si perde la famiglia o la coppia? Questo mi sfugge.


 C'è gente che perde con il tris  .


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oddio ...non ho mai sentito chiamare un pompino così
> Quindi visto che non glielo ha succhiato è meno colpevole?


Bravagiulia for president!


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> C'è gente che perde con il tris  .


Ripongo la domanda. Perdere la coppia nella tua concezione si sovrappone a perdere la famiglia?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Bravagiulia for president!



Adesso i tradimenti si misurano in base a quante pompe o leccate di patata....


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oddio ...non ho mai sentito chiamare un pompino così
> Quindi visto che non glielo ha succhiato è meno colpevole?


Ma sai leggere? Lui non è sceso (naturalmente di conseguenza anche lei ). Questo detto volgarmente, se vogliamo dirla tutta la delusione sta nel rapporto freddo, anche per tutto il resto con il finale da psicopatico.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso i tradimenti si misurano in base a quante pompe o leccate di patata....


andremo all’inferno, lo sai?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma sai leggere? Lui non è sceso (naturalmente di conseguenza anche lei ). Questo detto volgarmente, se vogliamo dirla tutta la delusione sta nel rapporto freddo, anche per tutto il resto con il finale da psicopatico.


Scusa non mi è chiaro un passaggio.
Forse me lo sono perso.
Ma tu eri lì a vedere cosa facevano tra le lenzuola?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> andremo all’inferno, lo sai?


Tutti insieme vicini vicini


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso i tradimenti si misurano in base a quante pompe o leccate di patata....


Sei incorreggibile


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tutti insieme vicini vicini


No no, io e BravaGiulia vicini vicini, voi inferiori tutti assieme!


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no, io e BravaGiulia vicini vicini, voi inferiori tutti assieme!


Kattivissimo


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma sai leggere? Lui non è sceso (naturalmente di conseguenza anche lei ). Questo detto volgarmente, se vogliamo dirla tutta la delusione sta nel rapporto freddo, anche per tutto il resto con il finale da psicopatico.


Sarò dura ma io non ho ancora capito in soldoni che hanno fatto questi due...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma sai leggere? Lui non è sceso (naturalmente di conseguenza anche lei ). Questo detto volgarmente, se vogliamo dirla tutta la delusione sta nel rapporto freddo, anche per tutto il resto con il finale da psicopatico.


Perché naturalmente


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché naturalmente


Perché si concepisce il rapporto solo così.
io te lo faccio se tu me lo fai. 
ma si ignora quello che accade tra amanti, ossia il disordine più totale.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è scesa=non ha baciato i genitali.


Era difficile.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vuol dire che non sai cosa sia una famiglia .


Certo che lo so, ma se non ci si ama più e non si va più d’accordo, che devi fare? Stare insieme a forza?



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché non hai mai... probabilmente provato...la famiglia...
> Altrimenti capiresti benissimo


Certo che sì. Poi è andata come è andata.



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio per favore...


Ho spiegato poco sopra. Se si sfascia la famiglia, quando arriva un’altra persona, è perché evidentemente il problema era a monte.



ivanl ha detto:


> è scema, lascia perdere


Da che pulpito.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una delle cose che mai comprendero‘ del corno è mettere al corrente l’altro come per lavarsi la coscienza, come se confessandolo la lavagna con un colpo di cancellino impolverato tornasse pulita. Peccato che il gesso si trasferisce solo dalla lavagna al cancellino, non è che sparisce del tutto.
> Chiara la metafora inventata sul momento?
> 
> Perche raccontarti queste cose con questa crudeltà? A cosa si deve questa non curanza dei tuoi sentimenti al punto di raccontarti:
> ...


Non è proprio andata come l’ hai messa giù te. Lei ha confessato solo di aventi tradito, e ciò neanche subito, non sapeva come aprire il discorso, ma era in evidente difficoltà, molto nervosa, tesa. Dopo averlo fatto, l’ ho praticamente stolkerizzata, martellandola di domande,  spesso, ogni giorno, battute, frecciatine, litigi, insomma, praticamente il tutto non con confezioni  dirette ma dietro mia insistenza e con grosse lacrime sue ma accettando di parlarmi altrimenti chiudevo, insomma la ricattavo per spillarle le cose. Detto questo, lei non ha nessuna sicurezza, anzi, è spaventata dal fatto che sono molto instabile e teme che ogni giorno possa esser buono per lasciarla.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sarò dura ma io non ho ancora capito in soldoni che hanno fatto questi due...


Non hanno mica trombato?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> UN esempio però non è statisticamente rilevante e men che meno si può usare per corroborare una generalizzazione


Va benissimo.
Allora voi avevate la fila prima e dopo il matrimonio di persone affascinanti e innamorate.
Proprio roba che Richard Gere e Diane Lane vi spicciano casa.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo che lo so, ma se non ci si ama più e non si va più d’accordo, che devi fare? Stare insieme a forza?


Assolutamente no ma non stavamo parlando ne di mancanza d’amore ne di non andare d’accordo
Dopodiché per me vale sempre fare tutti i tentativi possibili prima di prendere la porta


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va benissimo.
> Allora voi avevate la fila prima e dopo il matrimonio di persone affascinanti e innamorate.
> Proprio roba che Richard Gere e Diane Lane vi spicciano casa.


Però tra la fila e nessuno c’è differenza eh


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma sai leggere? Lui non è sceso (naturalmente di conseguenza anche lei ). Questo detto volgarmente, se vogliamo dirla tutta la delusione sta nel rapporto freddo, anche per tutto il resto con il finale da psicopatico.


Non è un finale da psicopatico.
Difficile che sia il finale “da prima volta”, senz’altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è proprio andata come l’ hai messa giù te. Lei ha confessato solo di aventi tradito, e ciò neanche subito, non sapeva come aprire il discorso, ma era in evidente difficoltà, molto nervosa, tesa. Dopo averlo fatto, l’ ho praticamente stolkerizzata, martellandola di domande,  spesso, ogni giorno, battute, frecciatine, litigi, insomma, praticamente il tutto non con confezioni  dirette ma dietro mia insistenza e con grosse lacrime sue ma accettando di parlarmi altrimenti chiudevo, insomma la ricattavo per spillarle le cose. Detto questo, lei non ha nessuna sicurezza, anzi, è spaventata dal fatto che sono molto instabile e teme che ogni giorno possa esser buono per lasciarla.


E ma questo lo dici dopo che hai ricevuto tante altre risposte. Dovevi pensarci su?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma sai leggere? Lui non è sceso (naturalmente di conseguenza anche lei ). Questo detto volgarmente, se vogliamo dirla tutta la delusione sta nel rapporto freddo, anche per tutto il resto con il finale da psicopatico.


Ascolta mi è sfuggito chi non è sceso...in uno degli ultimi post ho letto non  è scesa....


Quindi perché lui non è scesa lei ha fatto lo stesso?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sei incorreggibile


Lo so...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è un finale da psicopatico.
> Difficile che sia il finale “da prima volta”, senz’altro.


Quale è stato il finale? Ammetto che non ho letto tutto


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però tra la fila e nessuno c’è differenza eh


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quale è stato il finale? Ammetto che non ho letto tutto


È venuto staccandosi e masturbandosi.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ascolta mi è sfuggito chi non è sceso...in uno degli ultimi post ho letto non  è scesa....
> 
> 
> Quindi perché lui non è scesa lei ha fatto lo stesso?


Lui non l’ ha fatto. E questo l’ ha portata a non farlo neanche lei. Non so in caso contrario come
Avrebbe reagito lei. Non ho la controprova e qualsiasi cosa dica potrà essere vera o falsa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però tra la fila e nessuno c’è differenza eh


Il punto è “affascinanti“, ma abbiamo appurato che abbiamo gusti diversi.
Non dubito che chi trovo affascinante io non piaccia agli altri, ma questo conferma la mia tesi che al massimo si incontra una persona e poi si sceglie se seguire l’attrazione o no.
Da liberi è un’altra cosa.
Si può fare sesso per voglia, si può provare con tanti, si può non trovare nessuno ugualmente. Ma il punto è se questè persone ci vorrebbero “seriamente“.
Io un altro per casa mai.
Ma c’è chi mi vorrebbe? Altrimenti sono come la volpe con l’uva.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È venuto staccandosi e masturbandosi.


E Be se lei non è scesa e non poteva venirle dentro (segno che manco il preservativo hanno usato) mi sembra la soluzione più logica


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei non l’ ha fatto. E questo l’ ha portata a non farlo neanche lei. Non so in caso contrario se L’ avesse fatto o meno. Non ho la controprova e qualsiasi cosa dica potrà essere vera o falsa.


Non ti fare distrarre dalle chiacchiere da bar.
Non conta un cazzo com’è stato il rapporto sessuale.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ti fare distrarre dalle chiacchiere da bar.
> Non conta un cazzo com’è stato il rapporto sessuale.


Grazie. Adoro le persone come te


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ti fare distrarre dalle chiacchiere da bar.
> Non conta un cazzo com’è stato il rapporto sessuale.


Ecco…se non entra questo nella zucca, il ragazzo starà sempre lì al disquisire su chi dei due l’ha più lungo. E intanto qualcun altro se la tromba.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va benissimo.
> Allora voi avevate la fila prima e dopo il matrimonio di persone affascinanti e innamorate.
> Proprio roba che Richard Gere e Diane Lane vi spicciano casa.


Non riesco a seguirti e non è per polemica.... non capisco il concetto ne' l'importanza di avere la "fila". Io dai riscontri che ho avuto con l'altro sesso mi ritengo una persona di media attrattività, il che vuol dire che sicuramente non ho una fila spontanea di donne che mi cercano, ma ad esempio la mia ex moglie l'ho conosciuta nel 2010 dopo una stagione di incontri con diverse altre persone ottenuti rimettendomi in gioco con tutti i mezzi a disposizione, dopo che era finita la mia precedente relazione di 13 anni... voglio dire che la fila se non ce l'hai, te la puoi creare


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E Be se lei non è scesa e non poteva venirle dentro (segno che manco il preservativo hanno usato) mi sembra la soluzione più logica


Non hai capito una beata mazza. Ha messo il preservativo, L’ ha infilato, hanno avuto il rapporto per diversi minuti (presumo fino all’ orgasmo di lei), dopodiché lui si è tolto, ha sfilato il preservativo e si è masturbato per almeno altri 10 minuti. Insomma… hai una figa di fronte e ti fai una sega guardandola?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ascolta mi è sfuggito chi non è sceso...in uno degli ultimi post ho letto non  è scesa....
> 
> 
> Quindi perché lui non è scesa lei ha fatto lo stesso?


"Quid pro quo, Clarice..."


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco…se non entra questo nella zucca, il ragazzo starà sempre lì al disquisire su chi dei due l’ha più lungo. E intanto qualcun altro se la tromba.


Grazie per il “ragazzo”. Non che abbia ripreso fiducia ma penso proprio che piuttosto che fare ancora una cosa del genere mi lascia prima e poi va a fare quello che vuole. Io sono distrutto ma gli sto facendo passare le pene dell’ inferno, martellandola in continuazione con discorsi, frecciatine, domande, offese e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Insomma, siamo entrambi stremati.


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non hai capito una beata mazza. Ha messo il preservativo, L’ ha infilato, hanno avuto il rapporto per diversi minuti (presumo fino all’ orgasmo di lei), dopodiché lui si è tolto, ha sfilato il preservativo e si è masturbato per almeno altri 10 minuti. Insomma… hai una figa di fronte e ti fai una sega guardandola?


Ci stà ...

personalmente non lo farei mai come prima volta e con questo non voglio insinuarti il dubbio che hanno già avuto mille mila incontri, magari è una sua modalità.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non hai capito una beata mazza. Ha messo il preservativo, L’ ha infilato, hanno avuto il rapporto per diversi minuti (presumo fino all’ orgasmo di lei), dopodiché lui si è tolto, ha sfilato il preservativo e si è masturbato per almeno altri 10 minuti. Insomma… hai una figa di fronte e ti fai una sega guardandola?


Il preservativo però salta fuori solo adesso... non potevamo sapere...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non hai capito una beata mazza. Ha messo il preservativo, L’ ha infilato, hanno avuto il rapporto per diversi minuti (presumo fino all’ orgasmo di lei), dopodiché lui si è tolto, ha sfilato il preservativo e si è masturbato per almeno altri 10 minuti. Insomma… hai una figa di fronte e ti fai una sega guardandola?


Intanto non avevo letto che si era tolto il preservativo, @Lostris non è stata esaustiva nella spiegazione, ma non ti agitare 
Concordo con @Lostris magari non è una cosa da prima volta ma non mi sembra da psicopatico e non possiamo neanche sapere le dinamiche scattate tra loro


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il preservativo però salta fuori solo adesso... non potevamo sapere...


Ah ecco non sono io così stordita


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie per il “ragazzo”. Non che abbia ripreso fiducia ma penso proprio che piuttosto che fare ancora una cosa del genere mi lascia prima e poi va a fare quello che vuole. Io sono distrutto ma gli sto facendo passare le pene dell’ inferno, martellandola in continuazione con discorsi, frecciatine, domande, offese e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Insomma, siamo entrambi stremati.


ti Fa stare bene questo atteggiamento o è il tuo modo per sfogare la rabbia? Arriverai al punto di dover dire basta e mettere una pietra sopra, lo sai?


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah ecco non sono io così stordita


E nemmeno io così poco esaustiva


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il preservativo però salta fuori solo adesso... non potevamo sapere...


Eh ho notato anch’io che aggiunge le cose. Qua come si fa a dare un parere stabile se cambiano gli elementi in corsa? E dai casso.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie. Adoro le persone come te


Ma intanto continui a parlarne


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> E nemmeno io così poco esaustiva


Per sta volta ti sei salvata


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ci stà ...
> 
> personalmente non lo farei mai come prima volta e con questo non voglio insinuarti il dubbio che hanno già avuto mille mila incontri, magari è una sua modalità.


No no prima e unica volta. Te lo garantisco. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e per altre cose non ha giurato (sopratutto se gli cito i figli). Detto questo, lei ha confessato questa cosa perché è rimasta abbastanza sconvolta e se vogliamo dirla tutta anche umiliata da questo. Cioè, un giovanotto ti fa una corte spietata per un anno intero, riesce a diventare tuo amico, ti riempie di complimenti, ti fa sentire speciale e desiderata, poi finalmente ottime quello che desidera da tempo e cosa fa? Si masturba guardandoti?


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ti Fa stare bene questo atteggiamento o è il tuo modo per sfogare la rabbia? Arriverai al punto di dover dire basta e mettere una pietra sopra, lo sai?


Qui Putroppo ti devo ragione. Ogni tanto penso che finirà proprio così.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no prima e unica volta. Te lo garantisco. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e per altre cose non ha giurato (sopratutto se gli cito i figli). Detto questo, lei ha confessato questa cosa perché è rimasta abbastanza sconvolta e se vogliamo dirla tutta anche umiliata da questo. Cioè, un giovanotto ti fa una corte spietata per un anno intero, riesce a diventare tuo amico, ti riempie di complimenti, ti fa sentire speciale e desiderata, poi finalmente ottime quello che desidera da tempo e cosa fa? Si masturba guardandoti?


Minchia ma sarà più importante per te quello che ha fatto lei e come lo ha vissuto lei, tua moglie, o come vive il sesso un tipo sconosciuto??


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no prima e unica volta. Te lo garantisco. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e per altre cose non ha giurato (sopratutto se gli cito i figli). Detto questo, lei ha confessato questa cosa perché è rimasta abbastanza sconvolta e se vogliamo dirla tutta anche umiliata da questo. Cioè, un giovanotto ti fa una corte spietata per un anno intero, riesce a diventare tuo amico, ti riempie di complimenti, ti fa sentire speciale e desiderata, poi finalmente ottime quello che desidera da tempo e cosa fa? Si masturba guardandoti?


Ma se lei era già venuta non capisco perché restarci male 
Sul giurare sui figli ti garantisco che non significa molto a volte


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Albè ti posso dire una cosa? Non prendertela eh..  io la piscina la frequento come un altro utente qui , che al momento non vedo scrivere..      Non è così facile un corteggiamento in un ambiente simile, per la maggior parte del tempo si sta in acqua, se anche qualche volte gli avessero dato la stessa corsia lei poteva chiedere di cambiarla, non ci si può fermare a chiacchierare molto a bordo vasca , gli spogliatoi sono separati e a prepararsi per uscire ci vuole molto, usciti spesso si va di fretta perché in genere sei umidiccio/a e sali in macchina e te ne vai, si d'estate magari è piacevole mettersi fuori al bar a chiacchierare. Quindi ci è voluta tutta la collaborazione di lei per far andare avanti questo corteggiamento, la piscina offre duemila occasioni per divincolarsi dalle persone, quindi lei al corteggiamento ha partecipato, eccome se ha partecipato.


Eccomi ci sono stato anche oggi ,visto molte donzelle mie coetanee ma anche più giovani ,Alberto anche della stessa età di tua moglie  ma più che un saluto non c'è dialogo .
Forse il gestore ho visto fare il bloccolatore con le mamme dei bambini , li sì che ho visto dialoghi tra le persone e forse frequentazioni.
Io frequento l'ambiente da oltre 25 anni non ho l',esatta percezione di quello che può essere capitato a tua moglie ,ma come dicono  molti, gli piaceva essere corteggiata quindi in una occasione propizia si è lasciata andare  ma non gli è piaciuto  e il suo senso di colpa e il tuo interrogatorio l'hanno fatta confessare ,solo non capisco Alberti ,ma che orari faceva e se era di sera come avrebbe giustificato il suo rientro tardivo essendo andata in motel?


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh ho notato anch’io che aggiunge le cose. Qua come si fa a dare un parere stabile se cambiano gli elementi in corsa? E dai casso.


Non è che si aggiungono cose. Ho scritto le cose più importanti, le essenziali. Mica posso scrivere 4 mesi di litigi, frecciatine, discussioni, ecc….


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Qui Putroppo ti devo ragione. Ogni tanto penso che finirà proprio così.


Deve finire così, se volete rimanere coniugi.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Minchia ma sarà più importante per te quello che ha fatto lei e come lo ha vissuto lei, tua moglie, o come vive il sesso un tipo sconosciuto??


Beh…. Nella mia disperazione non nego che un po’ sono rimasto contento della sua delusione e anche della umiliazione che ha provato di fronte a una cosa del genere.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no prima e unica volta. Te lo garantisco. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e per altre cose non ha giurato (sopratutto se gli cito i figli). Detto questo, lei ha confessato questa cosa perché è rimasta abbastanza sconvolta e se vogliamo dirla tutta anche umiliata da questo. Cioè, un giovanotto ti fa una corte spietata per un anno intero, riesce a diventare tuo amico, ti riempie di complimenti, ti fa sentire speciale e desiderata, poi finalmente ottime quello che desidera da tempo e cosa fa? Si masturba guardandoti?


Io lo faccio con la mia amante. Mi eccita masturbarmi mentre lei fa altrettanto, per poi tornare a mischiarci. A me piace il disordine.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no prima e unica volta. Te lo garantisco. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e per altre cose non ha giurato (sopratutto se gli cito i figli). Detto questo, lei ha confessato questa cosa perché è rimasta abbastanza sconvolta e se vogliamo dirla tutta anche umiliata da questo. Cioè, un giovanotto ti fa una corte spietata per un anno intero, riesce a diventare tuo amico, ti riempie di complimenti, ti fa sentire speciale e desiderata, poi finalmente ottime quello che desidera da tempo e cosa fa? Si masturba guardandoti?


Non voglio offendere o mettere il dito nella piaga, ma secondo me non sei abbastanza lucido per valutare... ci mancherebbe vista la situazione! e puoi credermi se ti dico che ne so qualcosa! 

E' proprio dalla fine secondo me che si capisce che il tipo ha fatto poco o nulla di quello che ti è stato raccontato... avrà fatto si qualche complimento, avrà detto qualche frase da baci Perugina, tanto per condirla un po'... ma il problema vero è il terreno fertile che ha trovato...


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giustissimo!!!!....ci pensavo proprio l'altro giorno....anche io vado in piscina e vedo che effettivamente è difficile avvicinarsi a qualcuno che non si conosce... è uno sport molto individuale...in genere si sta concentrati sulle vasche da fare...ogni tanto l'occhio su qualcuno ci casca come mi è capitato anche di sentirmi osservata ma finisce lì...


Ragazze nuotatrici voglio buttate anche io l'occhio su di voi , vi mando il nome della mia così mi date un giudizio anche per come sono io ?
Ho chiesto  a qualcuna mi  dicono  sempre che non mi dimostro l'età che ho ,ma io gli dico che la data sulla carta d'identità in quello dice


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh…. Nella mia disperazione non nego che un po’ sono rimasto contento della sua delusione e anche della umiliazione che ha provato di fronte a una cosa del genere.


Bon.
Ora magari sarebbe importante capire come ci è arrivata e perché, e come recuperare tra voi.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Eccomi ci sono stato anche oggi ,visto molte donzelle mie coetanee ma anche più giovani ,Alberto anche della stessa età di tua moglie  ma più che un saluto non c'è dialogo .
> Forse il gestore ho visto fare il bloccolatore con le mamme dei bambini , li sì che ho visto dialoghi tra le persone e forse frequentazioni.
> Io frequento l'ambiente da oltre 25 anni non ho l',esatta percezione di quello che può essere capitato a tua moglie ,ma come dicono  molti, gli piaceva essere corteggiata quindi in una occasione propizia si è lasciata andare  ma non gli è piaciuto  e il suo senso di colpa e il tuo interrogatorio l'hanno fatta confessare ,solo non capisco Alberti ,ma che orari faceva e se era di sera come avrebbe giustificato il suo rientro tardivo essendo andata in motel?


Tarda serata. Quel giorno però anziché fare le 2 ore hanno fatto un oretta scarsa e quell’ oretta che avanzava hanno pensato bene di fare altro. È bastata per raggiungere il motel e consumare. Ho già scritto che è stata una cosa veloce, senza gran trascinamento e anche di delusione.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non voglio offendere o mettere il dito nella piaga, ma secondo me non sei abbastanza lucido per valutare... ci mancherebbe vista la situazione! e puoi credermi se ti dico che ne so qualcosa!
> 
> E' proprio dalla fine secondo me che si capisce che il tipo ha fatto poco o nulla di quello che ti è stato raccontato... avrà fatto si qualche complimento, avrà detto qualche frase da baci Perugina, tanto per condirla un po'... ma il problema vero è il terreno fertile che ha trovato...


Qui la penso come te. Lei ha partecipato attivamente al corteggiamento. Poteva benissimo fanculizzarlo e la cosa finiva lì.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma intanto continui a parlarne


Rispondere è cortesia.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tarda serata. Quel giorno però anziché fare le 2 ore hanno fatto un oretta scarsa e quell’ oretta che avanzava hanno pensato bene di fare altro. È bastata per raggiungere il motel e consumare. Ho già scritto che è stata una cosa veloce, senza gran trascinamento e anche di delusione.


Ti stai auto convincendo?


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no prima e unica volta. Te lo garantisco. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e per altre cose non ha giurato (sopratutto se gli cito i figli). Detto questo, lei ha confessato questa cosa perché è rimasta abbastanza sconvolta e se vogliamo dirla tutta anche umiliata da questo. Cioè, un giovanotto ti fa una corte spietata per un anno intero, riesce a diventare tuo amico, ti riempie di complimenti, ti fa sentire speciale e desiderata, poi finalmente ottime quello che desidera da tempo e cosa fa? Si masturba guardandoti?


Vabbè...brutalmente potrei dire che voleva svuotarsi le palle con la milf. C'è anche gente così

Ma come ti hanno già scritto in tanti, non centrare i tuoi pensieri sull'atto in se, l'importante è perché è arrivata a quel punto
Immaginare il sesso tra loro è un'immagine da cui indietro è difficile tornare, i motivi originari si risolvono ....


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente no ma non stavamo parlando ne di mancanza d’amore ne di non andare d’accordo
> Dopodiché per me vale sempre fare tutti i tentativi possibili prima di prendere la porta


Beh, dipende, se c’è sentimento allora sì. Altrimenti secondo me no.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ripongo la domanda. Perdere la coppia nella tua concezione si sovrappone a perdere la famiglia?


Una coppia affiatata vuol dire perdere la famiglia ?


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Deve finire così, se volete rimanere coniugi.


Magari non vogliono.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ragazze nuotatrici voglio buttate anche io l'occhio su di voi , vi mando il nome della mia così mi date un giudizio anche per come sono io ?
> Ho chiesto  a qualcuna mi  dicono  sempre che non mi dimostro l'età che ho ,ma io gli dico che la data sulla carta d'identità in quello dice


@Pincopallino domani puoi portare con te anche Olo che è su di giri????


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tarda serata. Quel giorno però anziché fare le 2 ore hanno fatto un oretta scarsa e quell’ oretta che avanzava hanno pensato bene di fare altro. È bastata per raggiungere il motel e consumare. Ho già scritto che è stata una cosa veloce, senza gran trascinamento e anche di delusione.


cavolo due ore di nuoto è una professionista tua moglie , io di mio ne faccio una ora senza fermarmi mai  , quindi dialogo con le ragazze e signore solo quei 5 minuti per aspettare di entrare in acqua , forse il ragazzo la tampinava fuori nel parcheggio .


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh, dipende, se c’è sentimento allora sì. Altrimenti secondo me no.


stavamo parlando di questo e non di rapporti che non funzionano


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari non vogliono.


Leggilo prima di digitare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tarda serata. Quel giorno però anziché fare le 2 ore hanno fatto un oretta scarsa e quell’ oretta che avanzava hanno pensato bene di fare altro. È bastata per raggiungere il motel e consumare. Ho già scritto che è stata una cosa veloce, senza gran trascinamento e anche di delusione.


Ma....2 ora di piscina????...ma non è un po' tanto????


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no prima e unica volta. Te lo garantisco. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e per altre cose non ha giurato (sopratutto se gli cito i figli). Detto questo, lei ha confessato questa cosa perché è rimasta abbastanza sconvolta e se vogliamo dirla tutta anche umiliata da questo. Cioè, un giovanotto ti fa una corte spietata per un anno intero, riesce a diventare tuo amico, ti riempie di complimenti, ti fa sentire speciale e desiderata, poi finalmente ottime quello che desidera da tempo e cosa fa? Si masturba guardandoti?


ed il tuo problema sarebbe questo?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una coppia affiatata vuol dire perdere la famiglia ?


hai già preso le medicine oggi?


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> stavamo parlando di questo e non di rapporti che non funzionano


Ma infatti io dubito che lei sia ancora innamorata del nostro Albertone.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @Pincopallino domani puoi portare con te anche Olo che è su di giri????


circe o maga circe  pensa sono propenso a farmi tramutare in un maiale da te  come porchetta vengo bene  e sono saporito


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Leggilo prima di digitare.


A me sembra si stia autoconvincendo poi boh.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> circe o maga circe  pensa sono propenso a farmi tramutare in un maiale da te  come porchetta vengo bene  e sono saporito


@Pincopallino aiutooooooo


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma....2 ora di piscina????...ma non è un po' tanto????


No, se nuota nei master è giusto. Ha scritto che fa nuoto da vent’anni. Quando nuotavo io nei master, facevamo 4 gg la settimana due ore al giorno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No, se nuota nei master è giusto. Ha scritto che fa nuoto da vent’anni. Quando nuotavo io nei master, facevamo 4 gg la settimana due ore al giorno.


Ammazza


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me sembra si stia autoconvincendo poi boh.


non sono mica tutti come te.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No, se nuota nei master è giusto. Ha scritto che fa nuoto da vent’anni. Quando nuotavo io nei master, facevamo 4 gg la settimana due ore al giorno.


e la madonna  io una oretta per 4 volte , però scusa tra me  e te c'è un abbisso di anni


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @Pincopallino aiutooooooo


Va che Olo, è una garanzia….


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e la madonna  io una oretta per 4 volte , però scusa tra me  e te c'è un abbisso di anni


Ho scritto nei master, no nel nuoto Libero per casalinghe e pensionati dove andiamo io e te.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In realtà, quando lo si vuole, qualsiasi luogo è galeotto.


vero, ma la sera dopo due ore  , con il marito che aspetta a casa e forse anche qualche figlio ,  se volevo forse nelle cene per l'inizio e la fine delle stagione si poteva ed ho fatto tardi  , li si potevano giustificare  qualche altro interesse  .
ma come dice il proverbio mai dire mai  , il tempo si trova per certe cose


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti io dubito che lei sia ancora innamorata del nostro Albertone.


La conosci? Le hai parlato?


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> hai già preso le medicine oggi?


No,ma le domande da psichiatra non mi piacciono .


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque ora avrò un evidente problema di autocontrollo.
Ho una collaboratrice originaria della provincia di Catanzaro che ogni due per tre mi mette dentro la richiesta di ferie motivandola con:

DEVO SCENDERE

E son problemi.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La conosci? Le hai parlato?


Che testa dura che sei!


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho scritto nei master, no nel nuoto Libero per casalinghe e pensionati dove andiamo io e te.


rispondevo e chiedevo ad  Alberto delle due ore di nuoto  ?
Io mai fatto i master anche perchè visto la mia lunga frequentazione , anche il mio lavoro   non mi potevo allenare assiduamente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque ora avrò un evidente problema di autocontrollo.
> Ho una collaboratrice originaria della provincia di Catanzaro che ogni due per tre mi mette dentro la richiesta di ferie motivandola con:
> 
> DEVO SCENDERE
> ...


Io sapevo che si scendeva...la pasta o il cane che lo piscio
Non altro...


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sapevo che si scendeva...la pasta o il cane che lo piscio
> Non altro...


Eh lo fa piegandosi sulla scrivania mostrando tutta la profondità delle sue rotonde pere.
Dici che in tutti questi voleva comunicarmi altro?


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa cosa è stata detta frequentemente.
> Ditemi dove si incontrano i tentatori perché da libera, prima e dopo il matrimonio, pochissimi all’orizzonte.


brune  , lotris hai detto che è carina  , loro si hanno tentazioni , noi ora che tentazioni vuoi avere  , forse ci rimane solo il ponte dei sospiri


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Va che Olo, è una garanzia….


Non ho dubbi


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso i tradimenti si misurano in base a quante pompe o leccate di patata....


e non la chiamà patata  mi fai ricordare il polpo con le patate che ho mangiato martedì  , non è la stessa cosa  e chiamala per quello che è ?



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sarò dura ma io non ho ancora capito in soldoni che hanno fatto questi due...


lui si è masturbato e lei è rimasta all'asciutto , sto leggendo piano piano



Lostris ha detto:


> Non ti fare distrarre dalle chiacchiere da bar.
> Non conta un cazzo com’è stato il rapporto sessuale.


io penso che la confessione non è totale e vera  , avere una  a portata di mano  io mi masturbavo ?, Quello lo potevo fare da solo dopo per ricordare il bello e il sapore dell'altra


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh lo fa piegandosi sulla scrivania mostrando tutta la profondità delle sue rotonde pere.
> Dici che in tutti questi voleva comunicarmi altro?


Nulla
Sa di avere qualcosa di bello e lo mostra


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e non la chiamà patata  mi fai ricordare il polpo con le patate che ho mangiato martedì  , non è la stessa cosa  e chiamala per quello che è ?


Beh è più simpatico che figa...


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh è più simpatico che figa...


 simpatico non direi  , so sempre carboidrati , mentre figa o fica  ti si apre un mondo  di piacere e di sapori


----------



## Warlock (27 Ottobre 2022)

@Alberto la palla ora è nel tuo campo.
Sevi quindi decidere cosa fare. 
E' capibile che tu sia sull'ottovolante e che la rabbia in certi momenti la faccia da padrona, ma se il tuo atteggiamento non riesci a cambiarlo alla fine la coppia scoppierà.
Tu conosci tua moglie meglio di noi e in cuor tuo, lasciando da parte l'orgoglio ferito, sai benissimo se lei è veramente pentita oppure no.
E se "senti" che è pentita, dovresti cercare di modificare i tuoi atteggiamenti, da distruttivi a propositivi.
Da quello che scrivi continui a mandarle frecciatine e a insultarla quando hai i momenti down, e ci mancherebbe, ma è una fase che, una volta a farle capire MOLTO BENE lo sbaglio commesso, diventa controproducente e rischia di allontanarvi.

Per carità, non metto in dubbio che quello che ha fatto lei sia GRAVISSIMO e fatto con disarmante superficialità, però tu devi capire se lo puoi accettare.

28 anni insieme non si buttano per una sbandata, soprattutto se subito rientrata.

E per farlo, a mio avviso, dovresti trasformare la tua rabbia invece che in negatività, in positività.
Quando ti sale la rabbia, invece di insultarla, ribalta la situazione e chiedile aiuto. Stabilite una "formula" che ti faccia calmare e ti faccia ragionare con razionalità. 
Vedrai che sarete più uniti, che vi preoccuperete e aiuterete l'uno dell'altra e che piano piano riuscirete a superare il fattaccio e costruire qualcosa di nuovo.
In questo momento, nella coppia, tu sei il più forte, se tieni ancora alla persona e al matrimonio usa questa forza responsabilmente.

W.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io penso che la confessione non è totale e vera  , avere una  a portata di mano  io mi masturbavo ?, Quello lo potevo fare da solo dopo per ricordare il bello e il sapore dell'altra


Io penso possa essere vero, nel caso specifico non capisco perché lei avrebbe dovuto mentire - ormai, confessato per confessato..

La masturbazione può rientrare tranquillamente nel rapporto sessuale a due, è solo strano in una prima volta perché, normalmente e almeno per me, presuppone un’intimità e una condivisione più profonda.
Non essendoci, non faccio fatica a credere che lei sia rimasta male e delusa. 

Quando c’è intesa le possibilità sono tantissime e ugualmente eccitanti. Anzi, forse di più, dato che spingi la “nudità” al massimo.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io penso possa essere vero, nel caso specifico non capisco perché lei avrebbe dovuto mentire - ormai, confessato per confessato..
> 
> La masturbazione può rientrare tranquillamente nel rapporto sessuale a due, è solo strano in una prima volta perché, normalmente e almeno per me, presuppone un’intimità e una condivisione più profonda.
> Non essendoci, non faccio fatica a credere che lei sia rimasta male e delusa.
> ...


la prima volta tanto sospirata , dice che la tampinava da un anno , si risolve così'
ma dai  sarebbe stato più intelligente dire che dati due colpi era già venuto  , almeno una giustificazione più veritiera in quei frangenti con l'adrenalina a mille -.
masturbarsi  per finire no , di meglio c'è tutto l'altro che non hanno fatto , così ha scritto , ci credi tu?
Forse il ragazzo è fatto così non lo possiamo sapere , ma io gli direi  ma come puoi chiedere un nuovo incontro alla persone che in quel momento hai visto e pomiciato nuda? 
Sono scettico e come il capo , perplesso


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io penso che la confessione non è totale e vera  , avere una  a portata di mano  io mi masturbavo ?, Quello lo potevo fare da solo dopo per ricordare il bello e il sapore dell'altra


Per me da qui si capisce chi ci ha provato con chi...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non riesco a seguirti e non è per polemica.... non capisco il concetto ne' l'importanza di avere la "fila". Io dai riscontri che ho avuto con l'altro sesso mi ritengo una persona di media attrattività, il che vuol dire che sicuramente non ho una fila spontanea di donne che mi cercano, ma ad esempio la mia ex moglie l'ho conosciuta nel 2010 dopo una stagione di incontri con diverse altre persone ottenuti rimettendomi in gioco con tutti i mezzi a disposizione, dopo che era finita la mia precedente relazione di 13 anni... voglio dire che la fila se non ce l'hai, te la puoi creare


Io a volte esprimo il mio pensiero in modo estremo.
Ma, mi ripeto, credo che a ognuno faccia piacere pensare di avere molte occasioni di relazioni, io penso che non sia così.
Anche prima di sposarmi (quindi giovane e bella) ho avuto relazioni e frequentazioni come tutti, ma uno non mi piaceva, un altro era fesso, con un altro mi veniva il prurito alle mani per quello che diceva ecc. 
Tra tutti questi non ho scelto quello che ho sposato. È stato l’unico ad avere le caratteristiche fisiche, caratteriali, umane e culturali per poter andare bene a me e io altrettanto per lui. A questo si aggiunge l’attrazione, da cui deriva l’innamoramento, insieme alle altre caratteristiche, e poi l’amore che porta a pensare di volerci passare la vita e soprattutto mescolare il dna.
Non l‘ho scelto tra una decina di pretendenti in ginocchio con le rose e l’anello. Anzi, non ce n’era nemmeno un altro che avesse le caratteristiche summenzionate e che le trovasse in me.
Per tutte le mie amiche è andata allo stesso modo e anche per i miei figli. A volte loro hanno trovato, ma non era una cosa reciproca.
Quindi quando si dice delle occasioni prima del matrimonio mi viene da alzare una sopracciglia.
Durante il matrimonio poi mi viene da ridere. Perché questi irresistibili amanti nel 99% dei casi vanno benissimo in motel, ma anche in una settimana in un residence dove bisogna farsi da mangiare e rifarsi i letti rischiano di essere insopportabili.
Quindi se si parla di occasioni da sposati si parla si gente che vuole un po’ di varietà sessuale. Non parliamo di amori! 
Dai su, un minimo di serietà!


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> @Alberto la palla ora è nel tuo campo.
> Sevi quindi decidere cosa fare.
> E' capibile che tu sia sull'ottovolante e che la rabbia in certi momenti la faccia da padrona, ma se il tuo atteggiamento non riesci a cambiarlo alla fine la coppia scoppierà.
> Tu conosci tua moglie meglio di noi e in cuor tuo, lasciando da parte l'orgoglio ferito, sai benissimo se lei è veramente pentita oppure no.
> ...


Grazie sei di veramente aiuto. Beh si… la vedo e la sento pentita. Pensa addirittura di aver avuto un crollo psichico in quel periodo. Per la formula, ho notato che quando lei nei miei momenti down ha la forza di avvicinarsi e abbracciarmi riempiendomi di coccole e parole dolci crollo come un bambino, al contrario se è stremata e fa finta di niente, divento sempre più aggressivo e offensivo. Boh…. Magari a mente lucida gli faccio notare questa cosa. Grazie ancora


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Per me da qui si capisce chi ci ha provato con chi...


un po enigmatica come risposta


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> un po enigmatica come risposta


La peso come te, l’ utente ha dato diverse risposte, una più caotica e dubbiosa dell’
Altra.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io a volte esprimo il mio pensiero in modo estremo.
> Ma, mi ripeto, credo che a ognuno faccia piacere pensare di avere molte occasioni di relazioni, io penso che non sia così.
> Anche prima di sposarmi (quindi giovane e bella) ho avuto relazioni e frequentazioni come tutti, ma uno non mi piaceva, un altro era fesso, con un altro mi veniva il prurito alle mani per quello che diceva ecc.
> Tra tutti questi non ho scelto quello che ho sposato. È stato l’unico ad avere le caratteristiche fisiche, caratteriali, umane e culturali per poter andare bene a me e io altrettanto per lui. A questo si aggiunge l’attrazione, da cui deriva l’innamoramento, insieme alle altre caratteristiche, e poi l’amore che porta a pensare di volerci passare la vita e soprattutto mescolare il dna.
> ...


 sei grande  , ma siamo di un altra generazione , altra visione , altra percezione di vita  , altro tutto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io a volte esprimo il mio pensiero in modo estremo.
> Ma, mi ripeto, credo che a ognuno faccia piacere pensare di avere molte occasioni di relazioni, io penso che non sia così.
> Anche prima di sposarmi (quindi giovane e bella) ho avuto relazioni e frequentazioni come tutti, ma uno non mi piaceva, un altro era fesso, con un altro mi veniva il prurito alle mani per quello che diceva ecc.
> Tra tutti questi non ho scelto quello che ho sposato. È stato l’unico ad avere le caratteristiche fisiche, caratteriali, umane e culturali per poter andare bene a me e io altrettanto per lui. A questo si aggiunge l’attrazione, da cui deriva l’innamoramento, insieme alle altre caratteristiche, e poi l’amore che porta a pensare di volerci passare la vita e soprattutto mescolare il dna.
> ...


Chi ha parlato di amore?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> un po enigmatica come risposta


Lei dice che il tipo l'ha corteggiata senza posa per mesi e mesi, finchè, una cosa tira l'altra ecc ecc... ma secondo me i ruoli erano invertiti... sembra uno che è andato con lei quasi per farle un favore, da com'è finita... (sempre che sia finita così e non sia un maldestro tentativo di lei di minimizzare la cosa...)


----------



## Ulisse (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorresti davvero mettere in forse il vostro matrimonio e il vostro rapporto per mezz’ora?


non per fare da contraltare ma il doppiopesismo non mi è mai piaciuto.
Lei però lo ha messo in forse il matrimonio.
Anzi, ha avuto, da come dice, molto tempo per valutare cosa fare e per evitare.

Da traditore non mi sognerei mai di dire a mia moglie:  pensaci bene, non buttiamo all'aria tutto per una (per me ovviamente) stronzata.
Quando in pratica è quello che ho fatto io tradendo.
Se un domani dovessi scoprirmi tradito, una frase del genere mi farebbe sbroccare alla grande.

Poi, per fortuna, ognuno e diverso ed il nostro amico, per quel poco che ho letto, mi sembra più alla ricerca di ulteriori puntelli alla sua già presa scelta di continuare.

riguardo il nuoto in vasca, lo faccio da almeno 25 anni e non mi sembra facile attaccare bottone.
Le persone, me compreso eh, sono spesso accanite nell'eseguire la propria scheda, cronometrarsi e cercare di capire dove migliorarsi.
Si resta per la maggior parte del tempo con la testa in acqua e quando ti fermi 10" al bordo vasca sei in debito di ossigeno e con gli occhialini appannati...non noteresti manco una nuda nella corsia attigua
Non è come la piscina uso balneazione con il lettino ed il drink con l'ombrellino


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Lei dice che il tipo l'ha corteggiata senza posa per mesi e mesi, finchè, una cosa tira l'altra ecc ecc... ma secondo me i ruoli erano invertiti... sembra uno che è andato con lei quasi per farle un favore, da com'è finita... (sempre che sia finita così e non sia un maldestro tentativo di lei di minimizzare la cosa...)


così sì ,  stesse domande che ci poniamo tutti


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Lei dice che il tipo l'ha corteggiata senza posa per mesi e mesi, finchè, una cosa tira l'altra ecc ecc... ma secondo me i ruoli erano invertiti... sembra uno che è andato con lei quasi per farle un favore, da com'è finita... (sempre che sia finita così e non sia un maldestro tentativo di lei di minimizzare la cosa...)


L ha corteggiata assiduamente. Ne ho le prove. Lei L ha respinto inizialmente dicendole anche che era sposata e con 3 figli. Ma poi sono rimasti amici. Una parolina tira L’ altra, un complimento (che per una milf è fumo negli occhi), corteggiamento continuo, ecc…
Per il finale non ho dubbi, si vergognava lei stessa di dirmi come è andata (dietro mia continua insistenza). Ripeto poteva non confessarmi il tradimento, non L’ avrei scoperto, poteva dirmi di non essere riuscita a raggiungere L’ orgasmo (non me
Lo ha detto), poteva dire che aveva iniziato e poi pentita sul posto tirarsi indietro nel mentre (non me
Lo ha detto), mi ha raccontato le cose
Come
Sono andare
Compresa L’ umiliazione ricevuta.


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> così sì ,  stesse domande che ci poniamo tutti


Si, ma @Alberto, col quale mi scuso per il caos e le risposte dubbiose, pare convinto che lei sia stata irretita da lui


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si, ma @Alberto, col quale mi scuso per il caos e le risposte dubbiose, pare convinto che lei sia stata irretita da lui


si chiama corteggiamento , e sembra anzi è stato lungo un anno  , ha voluto saltare il fosso  ma non è arrivata all'altra sponda  soddisfatta


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si, ma @Alberto, col quale mi scuso per il caos e le risposte dubbiose, pare convinto che lei sia stata irretita da lui


Hanno colpa entrambi. Io non mi sognerei mai di tamponare una donna sposata con 3
Figli. Dove tra l’ altro ha precisato questa cosa sunito
La
Prima volta che si è avvicinato.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non per fare da contraltare ma il doppiopesismo non mi è mai piaciuto.
> Lei però lo ha messo in forse il matrimonio.
> Anzi, ha avuto, da come dice, molto tempo per valutare cosa fare e per evitare.
> 
> ...


Figurati io che toglievo le lenti a contatto senza avere gli occhialini graduati. solo sott’acqua avevo una discreta visuale. Fuori non riconoscevo nemmeno i conosciuti.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hanno colpa entrambi. Io non mi sognerei mai di tamponare una donna sposata con 3
> Figli. Dove tra l’ altro ha precisato questa cosa sunito
> La
> Prima volta che si è avvicinato.


Io invece le scelgo proprio così, da tre figli in su, pensa te.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Il preservativo però salta fuori solo adesso... non potevamo sapere...


No, veramente è “saltato” fuori la sera in cui sono andati in motel. Tirato fuori .
Da allora sono passati 6 mesi… ti immagini uno ancora con il profilattico addosso  dopo tutto questo tempo?


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> la prima volta tanto sospirata , dice che la tampinava da un anno , si risolve così'
> ma dai  sarebbe stato più intelligente dire che dati due colpi era già venuto  , almeno una giustificazione più veritiera in quei frangenti con l'adrenalina a mille -.
> masturbarsi  per finire no , di meglio c'è tutto l'altro che non hanno fatto , così ha scritto , ci credi tu?
> Forse il ragazzo è fatto così non lo possiamo sapere , ma io gli direi  ma come puoi chiedere un nuovo incontro alla persone che in quel momento hai visto e pomiciato nuda?
> Sono scettico e come il capo , perplesso


Guarda che la penetrazione "classica" c'è stata, puoi stare tranquillo  
Dobbiamo fare un'ipotetica spunta sulla lista "pratiche" fatte e non fatte?

Magari lui era particolarmente teso, oppure viene davvero "solo" masturbandosi. Magari non è stato esaltante nemmeno per lui, oppure è per il momento il massimo che ha avuto dalla vita. Chi può dirlo. Ma anche un po' chissenefrega.

C'è di tutto a questo mondo, e sesso e sessualità sono facilissime da pervertire. E non intendo nel senso di rendere immorale o vizioso.


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hanno colpa entrambi. Io non mi sognerei mai di tamponare una donna sposata con 3
> Figli. Dove tra l’ altro ha precisato questa cosa sunito
> La
> Prima volta che si è avvicinato.


le donne hanno un modo speciale di farti capire che non gli interessi , quindi  se lui ci provava  assiduamente qualche segnale lo percepiva , voluto o non voluto .
dai siamo uomini di modo si capisce quando una ci vuole o stenta a negare l'attrazione  tra loro  , lo hai anche scritto che era attratta da lui .
Comunque si è pentita  e come ti hanno scritto la palla passa a te , digerire e dimenticare , cosa impossibile da fare basta leggere qui  di persone che come te sono state tradite e hanno divorziato anche mettendoci tutta la loro buona volontà .
Ti facciamo i migliori e onesti auspici  di risolvere


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che la penetrazione "classica" c'è stata, puoi stare tranquillo
> Dobbiamo fare un'ipotetica spunta sulla lista "pratiche" fatte e non fatte?
> 
> Magari lui era particolarmente teso, oppure viene davvero "solo" masturbandosi. Magari non è stato esaltante nemmeno per lui, oppure è per il momento il massimo che ha avuto dalla vita. Chi può dirlo. Ma anche un po' chissenefrega.
> ...


siamo navigati quindi tutto è possibile , scusa, più io vista l'eta  ne ho viste e sentite molte  quindi abbiamo il beneficio del dubbio sia noi che lui , il diretto interessato


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh…. Nella mia disperazione non nego che un po’ sono rimasto contento della sua delusione e anche della umiliazione che ha provato di fronte a una cosa del genere.


E se fosse stato sesso strepitoso?


----------



## ivanl (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E se fosse stato sesso strepitoso?


quando mai un traditore sgamato o reo confesso esalta le virtù dell'amante?
Si minimizza, sempre.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie sei di veramente aiuto. Beh si… la vedo e la sento pentita. Pensa addirittura di aver avuto un crollo psichico in quel periodo. Per la formula, ho notato che quando lei nei miei momenti down ha la forza di avvicinarsi e abbracciarmi riempiendomi di coccole e parole dolci crollo come un bambino, al contrario se è stremata e fa finta di niente, divento sempre più aggressivo e offensivo. Boh…. Magari a mente lucida gli faccio notare questa cosa. Grazie ancora


Alberto … dimmi se tu vai in una pasticceria da una vita. Un giorno ne apre un’altra nella stessa via. Sei tentato, entri, compri e rimani deluso.
Vero che torni dalla prima pasticceria ?
Se invece la pasticceria nuova avesse pastìccini migliori cosa fai ?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> quando mai un traditore sgamato o reo confesso esalta le virtù dell'amante?
> Si minimizza, sempre.


Poteva dire semplicemente che è stato sesso medio, normale.
Raccontarla così è doppia umiliazione per lei.
Per Alberto piccola rivincita.


----------



## ivanl (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Poteva dire semplicemente che è stato sesso medio, normale.
> Raccontarla così è doppia umiliazione per lei.
> Per Alberto piccola rivincita.


esatto, tattica.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Figurati io che toglievo le lenti a contatto senza avere gli occhialini graduati. solo sott’acqua avevo una discreta visuale. Fuori non riconoscevo nemmeno i conosciuti.


io li porto per abitudine fumè.
Quando appannati vedi solo la riga blu sul fondo vasca.

tanto è il tempo con la testa in ammollo che al più puoi tirarti una storia con un salmone


----------



## Warlock (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Comunque si è pentita e come ti hanno scritto la palla passa a te , digerire e dimenticare , cosa impossibile da fare basta leggere qui di persone che come te sono state tradite e hanno divorziato anche mettendoci tutta la loro buona volontà .


Olo ma la buona volontà deve essere da entrambe le parti.
Se solo uno rema e l'altro si fa trascinare ovvio che la coppia scoppia.
Se invece di pensare in negativo, a giostra (del tradito) ferma, si ha la capacità di prendere quello che è successo come un punto di svolta della vita, come qualcosa che nella sua negatività ci serve comunque per crescere e evolverci, sia come persona che come coppia, non è poi così scontato il divorzio.
Certo se le cose le vogliono entrambi, e entrambi hanno la maturità emotiva di riconoscere veramente gli errori fatti.


----------



## ivanl (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io li porto per abitudine fumè.
> Quando appannati vedi solo la riga blu sul fondo vasca.
> 
> tanto è il tempo con la testa in ammollo che al più puoi tirarti una storia con un salmone


aveva ragione mio figlio, allora, che la piscina è una gran rottura di palle. L'abbiamo costretto per due anni, poi si è rifiutato di continuare


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io li porto per abitudine fumè.
> Quando appannati vedi solo la riga blu sul fondo vasca.
> 
> tanto è il tempo con la testa in ammollo che al più puoi tirarti una storia con un salmone


io ci vedo bene  , poi la distanza tra una corsia e un altra non è che è molta , solo se si è agli estremi ho un po di difficolta  vedere nitido , ma i particolari si vedono più da vicino , quando una ragazza nuota a rana  assumo una forma slanciata che con il sedere sembra cavalcare l'acqua  , poi a dorso il monte di venere  è una visione stupenda  , fortuna che ho le mai in movimento  se no...........


----------



## francoff (27 Ottobre 2022)

Perdonala


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Olo ma la buona volontà deve essere da entrambe le parti.
> Se solo uno rema e l'altro si fa trascinare ovvio che la coppia scoppia.
> Se invece di pensare in negativo, a giostra (del tradito) ferma, si ha la capacità di prendere quello che è successo come un punto di svolta della vita, come qualcosa che nella sua negatività ci serve comunque per crescere e evolverci, sia come persona che come coppia, non è poi così scontato il divorzio.
> Certo se le cose le vogliono entrambi, e entrambi hanno la maturità emotiva di riconoscere veramente gli errori fatti.


ho scritto leggere esperienze di tradimento scoperto e confessato , per come sono andate a finire le storie


----------



## ologramma (27 Ottobre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Perdonala


ecco  uno che ti puo dire come è finita la sua storia di aver scoperto il tradimento?
Albe leggila tutta .
Tutto a posto


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma....2 ora di piscina????...ma non è un po' tanto????





ologramma ha detto:


> e la madonna  io una oretta per 4 volte , però scusa tra me  e te c'è un abbisso di anni


@CIRCE74 @ologramma .. io son rientrata da poco mi son fatta più di un'ora e mezza . 
Circetta ho iniziato dalla scorsa volta a introdurre Hydrobike ne faccio una ventina di minuti a circuito dopo che finisco la prima lezione,  mi piace tanto 
E comunque se ti piace l acqua si che ci stai in piscina,  dopo lezione spesso nuoto una mezz'ora,  a me dall acqua mi devi cacciare a calcioni.. quindi può essere plausibile.. certo poi dipende dalle abitudini.. se prima lei faceva in modo diverso è sospetta una cosa del genere


----------



## Warlock (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco  uno che ti puo dire come è finita la sua storia di aver scoperto il tradimento?
> Albe leggila tutta .
> Tutto a posto


Se la legge tutta tornerà a rispondere fra una settimana


----------



## francoff (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco uno che ti può dire come è finita la sua storia di aver scoperto il tradimento?
> Albe leggila tutta .
> Tutto a posto


Ciao ologramma tutto bene ? Ho letto la storia di Alberto e mi pare un incidente dovuto a leggerezza più che un vero tradimento. Che parlino, che si confrontino sul perchè e come sono arrivati a questo ma che non butti via un buon matrimonio per questa sciocchezza .


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E se fosse stato sesso strepitoso?


Mi sarebbe dispiaciuto molto di più


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Alberto … dimmi se tu vai in una pasticceria da una vita. Un giorno ne apre un’altra nella stessa via. Sei tentato, entri, compri e rimani deluso.
> Vero che torni dalla prima pasticceria ?
> Se invece la pasticceria nuova avesse pastìccini migliori cosa fai ?


Beh, qui limitiamo L’ essere umano (uomo e donna) alla stregua dell’ animale. Dai su…. Limitiamo la prosecuzione di un rapporto extraconiugale alla singola delusione di come è andata? Se così fosse, come minimo avrebbe dovuto dargli qualche altra chances o al limite chiudere e non dirmi niente.


----------



## Vera (27 Ottobre 2022)

@Alberto allla fine mi sembra di capire che il fulcro è il rapporto sessuale e non il tradimento in sè. Quindi cosa,  davvero, ti deve passare?


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Alberto … dimmi se tu vai in una pasticceria da una vita. Un giorno ne apre un’altra nella stessa via. Sei tentato, entri, compri e rimani deluso.
> Vero che torni dalla prima pasticceria ?
> Se invece la pasticceria nuova avesse pastìccini migliori cosa fai ?


Lara che palle!!! Anche con l'esempio per scemi...

Esistono traditori "pentiti" per ragioni più profonde che non il sesso deludente, così come esistono quelli che non si pentono affatto.
Cosa ti disturba tanto di questa eventualità, considerato che lui (l'unico che la conosce, qui) è certo che l'origine del di lei rimorso - palesatosi, sembra, pure prima della consumazione - non sia da ricondurre al rapporto scadente?


----------



## ParmaLetale (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lara che palle!!! Anche con l'esempio per scemi...
> 
> Esistono traditori "pentiti" per ragioni più profonde che non il sesso deludente, così come esistono quelli che non si pentono affatto.
> Cosa ti disturba tanto di questa eventualità, considerato che lui (l'unico che la conosce, qui) è certo che l'origine del di lei rimorso - palesatosi, sembra, pure prima della consumazione - non sia da ricondurre al rapporto scadente?


Rimorso palesatosi prima della consumazione... anche no dai....


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Ciao ologramma tutto bene ? Ho letto la storia di Alberto e mi pare un incidente dovuto a leggerezza più che un vero tradimento. Che parlino, che si confrontino sul perchè e come sono arrivati a questo ma che non butti via un buon matrimonio per questa sciocchezza .


Sai che mi sembra di parlare con mia moglie? Lei pur ammettendo la fierezza che provava di fronte ad un giovanotto che la corteggiava, era lusingata da tant’è attenzioni (non che io non gliele dia, ma sono suo marito ed ho 53 anni e non 30), ha ammesso che da un po’ di tempo soffriva il tempo che passava, la rughetta che appariva, (pur essendo una gran figa guardata da tutti), tutto ciò è scaturito anche in una amicizia e simpatia. Neanche lei riesce a spiegarmi come è potuto succedere, non si riconosce in quella persona (pur essendo lei), piange e si dispera. D’altronde la mente umana è molto complessa, e delle volte ci sono dei meccanismi che mandano fuori di testa le persone.piangendo mi dice spesso, sono stata lèggerà; superficiale e ho fatto una cosa orrenda senza pensare a nulla, vuoto totale.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lara che palle!!! Anche con l'esempio per scemi...
> 
> Esistono traditori "pentiti" per ragioni più profonde che non il sesso deludente, così come esistono quelli che non si pentono affatto.
> Cosa ti disturba tanto di questa eventualità, considerato che lui (l'unico che la conosce, qui) è certo che l'origine del di lei rimorso - palesatosi, sembra, pure prima della consumazione - non sia da ricondurre al rapporto scadente?


Bravissima hai colto nel segno. Al di là del rapporto finale scadente, ha flirtato sicuramente , magari dialogando e sorridendo, finendo addirittura in auto  da dove è scaturito un bacio. Da lì è deperita di 5 kg e credimi si vedeva, era sciupata. Ma ciò non bastò a interrompere questa amicizia che la gratificava, la faceva sentire giovane (lei di 45 anni che non accetta il passare del tempo). Non voglio giustificarla (il tradimento è una azione gravissima) ma fondamentalmente chi non sbaglia? Solo Dio è perfetto, è nella natura dell’ uomo e della donna inciampare e cadere, poi sta a noi cercare di non cadere più. Non ho dubbi sul fatto che possa ripetere una cosa simile, ma ho dubbi che riesca a rendere questa grossa ferita una piccola cicatrice.


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Rimorso palesatosi prima della consumazione... anche no dai....


oh, l'ha detto lui che c'era qualcosa che non andava   

Chiariamoci, io mica la difendo. Per me ha fatto diverse cazzate, la più grave confessare, a mio parere. 

Resta che non capisco l'utilità di attaccarsi a minchiate quando - se si decide che c'è qualcosa da tentare di salvare, e mi sembra che questo sia il caso - l'ottica è rifondare.

Perché far venire dubbi ulteriori su dei temi che il diretto interessato non sente come fondamentali per lui e/o ha già parzialmente risolto?
Non capisco proprio l'approccio dell'accanirsi su certe questioni, evidentemente fondamentali per chi le pone.


----------



## francoff (27 Ottobre 2022)

non va liquidata così . dovete parlare , farvi seguire da un terapeuta che vi faccia tirare fuori tutto e aiuti a comprendere perché si è arrivato a questo punto . non so può liquidare come se niente fosse , è fondamentale l atteggiamento di tua moglie .


----------



## Lostris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Bravissima hai colto nel segno. Al di là del rapporto finale scadente, ha flirtato sicuramente , magari dialogando e sorridendo, finendo addirittura in auto  da dove è scaturito un bacio. Da lì è deperita di 5 kg e credimi si vedeva, era sciupata. Ma ciò non bastò a interrompere questa amicizia che la gratificava, la faceva sentire giovane (lei di 45 anni che non accetta il passare del tempo). Non voglio giustificarla (il tradimento è una azione gravissima) ma fondamentalmente chi non sbaglia? Solo Dio è perfetto, è nella natura dell’ uomo e della donna inciampare e cadere, poi sta a noi cercare di non cadere più. Non ho dubbi sul fatto che possa ripetere una cosa simile, ma ho dubbi che riesca a rendere questa grossa ferita una piccola cicatrice.


Allora.. il solo dimagrimento non è sempre indice di "tormento interiore", quando conobbi il mio ex amante ero così sconvolta/coinvolta che non riuscivo a mangiare normalmente. La sensazione era quella dell'innamoramento.
Con questo non voglio dire che per tua moglie è stato così, attenzione, sei tu che l'hai vista/vissuta, ma ti direi di non entrare nel circolo vizioso del giustificarla per agevolarti, ricordati che prima di arrivare al motel ha avuto sicuramente tantissime possibilità di fare scelte diverse.

Di consigli buoni su come cercare di affrontare questo percorso ne hai ricevuti diversi, da chi anche ci è passato, cerca di non avere fretta.
Questo posto va bene per trovare spunti su cui lavorare e per sfogarti. Non è qui che puoi avere le vere risposte su di lei/voi.


----------



## farmer (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ma tutte queste donne che vengono beccate o sono messe alle strette raccontano di una scopata sola e addirittura anche venuta male, a meno che non scelgano di stare con l'amante, allora spifferano tutto.  Secondo me la storia andava avanti da mesi, scopate comprese, forse lui, che è single, voleva di più e la stava mettendo alle strette, per questo la vedevi tesa, avrà anche minacciato di parlare con il marito, lei non sapendo più che pesce pigliare e vedendosi nei casini ha confessato il minimo sindacale, come giusto che sia. La verità non la saprai mai, forse non è così,......l'unica maniera è parlare con lui, se sai chi è.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Forse semplicemente ha incontrato qualcuno che conosceva e ha temuto che il marito venisse a saperlo per vie traverse


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Ma tutte queste donne che vengono beccate o sono messe alle strette raccontano di una scopata sola e addirittura anche venuta male, a meno che non scelgano di stare con l'amante, allora spifferano tutto.  Secondo me la storia andava avanti da mesi, scopate comprese, forse lui, che è single, voleva di più e la stava mettendo alle strette, per questo la vedevi tesa, avrà anche minacciato di parlare con il marito, lei non sapendo più che pesce pigliare e vedendosi nei casini ha confessato il minimo sindacale, come giusto che sia. La verità non la saprai mai, forse non è così,......l'unica maniera è parlare con lui, se sai chi è.


Ma come ti permetti a fare interventi del genere?!??!??

Renditi conto delle inutili cattiverie da frustrato che hai sparato


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto okki aperti


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti a fare interventi del genere?!??!??
> 
> Renditi conto delle inutili cattiverie da frustrato che hai sparato


la vedo esattamente come dici tu. Non è andata altre volte, ho indagato successivamente e so per certezza che c’è stata solo ed esclusivamente quella volta in motel e precedentemente 3 “fermi in auto” con qualche bacio, nessuna palpata, nessun gesto di sesso.


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Alberto okki aperti


arrivato l'altro represso problematico


----------



## francoff (27 Ottobre 2022)

Tranquillo un uomo di 30 anni in una donna di 45 con il pacco dono di 3 figli cerca la scopata non certo la relazione , non ha mai voluto portartela via : ma un uomo a cui viene offerto di essere l' amante perchè deve volere diventare compagno di vita e condividere problemi , noie e sfighe del quotidiano ? Converrai che non ha senso . Parlate parlate e parlate , prenditi tempo .


----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> arrivato l'altro represso problematico


Ok allora fai come se non fosse successo nulla


----------



## Ulisse (27 Ottobre 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> l'unica maniera è parlare con lui, se sai chi è.


mah...
a sensazione mi sembra il peggiore dei consigli che ho letto.


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ok allora fai come se non fosse successo nulla


Non capisci proprio un'ostia, se sei contento di vivere nella tua bolla di amara tristezza fai pure, ma ogni tuo intervento sembra finalizzato ad instillare dubbio, a voler scavare nel marcio e se non si trova scavare ancora e ancora finché qualcosa non si trova, sia mai anche il bacio sulla guancia al fidanzatino del asilo, per poi poter finalmente e liberamente urlare al mondo "VEDI CHE SEI UNA TROIA!"

Mai detto di far finta di nulla, interpretare così la mia osservazione è esattamente in linea con la supponenza che ti ritrovi


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vero, ma la sera dopo due ore  , con il marito che aspetta a casa e forse anche qualche figlio ,  se volevo forse nelle cene per l'inizio e la fine delle stagione si poteva ed ho fatto tardi  , li si potevano giustificare  qualche altro interesse  .
> ma come dice il proverbio mai dire mai  , il tempo si trova per certe cose


Massii anche il luogo lo si trova.  



Nocciola ha detto:


> La conosci? Le hai parlato?


Certo è la mia vicina di casa. La signora Alberta.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> 28 anni insieme non si buttano per una sbandata, soprattutto se subito rientrata.


Frase fatta. Bisogna vedere se sia davvero una sbandata oppure no


----------



## Ulisse (27 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> aveva ragione mio figlio, allora, che la piscina è una gran rottura di palle. L'abbiamo costretto per due anni, poi si è rifiutato di continuare


è uno sport che ritengo alienante per la maggior parte delle persone.
Devi trovare la motivazione, specialmente nei mesi invernali dove ci vuole un bel coraggio a buttarsi in vasca.
ancor più grande motivazione se il turno è alle 7:00  o 22:00 
Non sono pochi gli atleti di un certo livello che vengono seguiti costantemente da uno psicologo.
Ragazzi di 20 anni che fanno 3 sessioni in vasca al giorno e macinano Km su Km...non è mentalmente facile.
Ne conosco uno molto bravo..praticamente un aliscafo quando fa il dorso.
Rientrare a casa il sabato sera per le 22.00 e senza eccessi fatti perchè la mattina dopo deve allenarsi è bello pesante a quella età.

Altri sport come la corsa, cambiando percorso, sono molto meno monotoni.
Puoi anche andare in compagnia.
Con il nuoto gli unici due panorami che vedi sono la riga sul fondo ed il soffitto della piscina,
Però, confrontandolo con qualsiasi altro sport fatto, ritengo il nuoto di gran lunga il migliore per come modella il fisico e per quanto poco stressa le articolazioni. Lavori quasi solo di muscoli in assenza di peso.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sai che mi sembra di parlare con mia moglie? Lei pur ammettendo la fierezza che provava di fronte ad un giovanotto che la corteggiava, era lusingata da tant’è attenzioni (non che io non gliele dia, ma sono suo marito ed ho 53 anni e non 30), ha ammesso che da un po’ di tempo soffriva il tempo che passava, la rughetta che appariva, (pur essendo una gran figa guardata da tutti), tutto ciò è scaturito anche in una amicizia e simpatia. Neanche lei riesce a spiegarmi come è potuto succedere, non si riconosce in quella persona (pur essendo lei), piange e si dispera. D’altronde la mente umana è molto complessa, e delle volte ci sono dei meccanismi che mandano fuori di testa le persone.piangendo mi dice spesso, sono stata lèggerà; superficiale e ho fatto una cosa orrenda senza pensare a nulla, vuoto totale.


Voleva il toyboy Albè. 


ologramma ha detto:


> ecco  uno che ti puo dire come è finita la sua storia di aver scoperto il tradimento?
> Albe leggila tutta .
> Tutto a posto


Non si perdona a comando.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> brune  , lotris hai detto che è carina  , loro si hanno tentazioni , noi ora che tentazioni vuoi avere  , forse ci rimane solo il ponte dei sospiri


Ho parlato anche del passato.
Ognuno ha il suo mercato.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> è uno sport che ritengo alienante per la maggior parte delle persone.
> Devi trovare la motivazione, specialmente nei mesi invernali dove ci vuole un bel coraggio a buttarsi in vasca.
> ancor più grande motivazione se il turno è alle 7:00  o 22:00
> Non sono pochi gli atleti di un certo livello che vengono seguiti costantemente da uno psicologo.
> ...


La prima volta che vieni a Milano, vai alla Cozzi, costruita nel 1934. Io ci ho nuotato parecchio. l’acqua è gelida, sempre in tutte le stagioni, è lunga 50 metri e da una parte è profonda 5 metri.
E’ talmente gelata che dentro regna il silenzio assoluto anche nei momenti di maggior affollamento, si può solo nuotare e più velocemente possibile per rimanere caldi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei grande  , ma siamo di un altra generazione , altra visione , altra percezione di vita  , altro tutto


Direi un minimo di senso di realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Chi ha parlato di amore?


Se il tradito pensa a un tradimento sentimentale...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non per fare da contraltare ma il doppiopesismo non mi è mai piaciuto.
> Lei però lo ha messo in forse il matrimonio.
> Anzi, ha avuto, da come dice, molto tempo per valutare cosa fare e per evitare.
> 
> ...


Ma Alberto non vuole, *intelligentemente*, buttare il matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La prima volta che vieni a Milano, vai alla Cozzi, costruita nel 1934. Io ci ho nuotato parecchio. l’acqua è gelida, sempre in tutte le stagioni, è lunga 50 metri e da una parte è profonda 5 metri.
> E’ talmente gelata che dentro regna il silenzio assoluto anche nei momenti di maggior affollamento, si può solo nuotare e più velocemente possibile per rimanere caldi.


Vero


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque non ho capito perché quel sesso dovrebbe essere umiliante.
Magari non soddisfacente, ma non vedo umiliazione.


----------



## spleen (27 Ottobre 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Ma tutte queste donne che vengono beccate o sono messe alle strette raccontano di una scopata sola e addirittura anche venuta male, a meno che non scelgano di stare con l'amante, allora spifferano tutto.  Secondo me la storia andava avanti da mesi, scopate comprese, forse lui, che è single, voleva di più e la stava mettendo alle strette, per questo la vedevi tesa, avrà anche minacciato di parlare con il marito, lei non sapendo più che pesce pigliare e vedendosi nei casini ha confessato il minimo sindacale, come giusto che sia. La verità non la saprai mai, forse non è così,......l'unica maniera è parlare con lui, se sai chi è.


Ecco, adesso arrivano anche gli spargitori di letame...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 53 anni e mia moglie 45 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 7. Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
> Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
> ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso facendola sedere e masturbandosi solo guardandola e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.


Non ho letto gli altri commenti per mancanza di tempo. Ti racconto il mio vissuto. Io ho tradito la prima volta mio marito con un uomo molto più giovane, anche noi insieme da quasi trent’anni, ma non certo una coppia felice se non all’apparenza, ma con molti problemi che non mi va di raccontare legati alle malattie di mio marito. Anche noi tre figli grandi. E come è successo a tua moglie questo ragazzo ha iniziato a tampinarmi per più di tre mesi, mi faceva sentire bella dentro e fuori, non scontata, poi siamo andati a bere un caffè e dopo quasi due mesi abbiamo fatto l’amore, la relazione è durata un anno tra alti e bassi. Diciamo che per decidere di andare in motel bisogna organizzarsi non lo decidi in un minuto e soprattutto se non hai mai tradito prima di arrivare a farlo passa del tempo, non ti butti tra le braccia di un altro uomo se ami quello con cui stai. Perciò non credo che lo abbiano improvvisato. Capisco non sia facile perdonare, io non so se ci riuscirei… ma se decidi di farlo devi farlo dando un taglio netto. Pensare e ripensare non serve a nulla, solo a farti soffrire.
Non approvo il gesto di tua moglie, potevate evitarti questa sofferenza immensa, bastava non dirti nulla e scontare lei il tormento interiore che ha creato. Un po’ egoista secondo me e non si è presa cura di te nel modo giusto. In bocca al lupo


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti a fare interventi del genere?!??!??
> 
> Renditi conto delle inutili cattiverie da frustrato che hai sparato


Anche se non sono d'accordo con questa risposta, penso che sia giusto che vengano espresse tutte le opinioni. Non è più volgare di molte altre, è un po' brutale ma niente di più. E comunque Alberto saprà discernere!


----------



## spleen (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Anche se non sono d'accordo con questa risposta, penso che sia giusto che vengano espresse tutte le opinioni. Non è più volgare di molte altre, è un po' brutale ma niente di più. E comunque Alberto saprà discernere!


Credo che Alberto e tutti qui dentro si abbia preso in considerazione quella ipostesi.
Detto ciò, per me, quanto scritto è indice, come ha detto Patroclo, di gratuita cattiveria, frustrazione e a dirla tutta anche di scarso senso di responsabilità. 
Dietro i nick ci sono persone vere, questo non è un videogioco.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Alberto non vuole, *intelligentemente*, buttare il matrimonio.


non contesto che voglia recuperare. ci mancherebbe.
Anzi, buon per lui se non scarta a priori l'idea di ricostruire.
solo che altrettanto intelligentemente dovrà valutare bene mettendo tutto in discussione

non metterlo, il matrimonio, in discussione lo hai dato per scontato che fosse un qualcosa di spoporzionato o addirittura stupido rispetto a quello che è accaduto. 
Questo non ritengo equo e sbilanciato come giudizio.

Poi sarà lui a valutare, nel tempo, quanto pesa sulla continuità di un rapporto un comportamento del genere.
Non sono valutazioni da prendere a caldo ma nemmeno sono da considerare sfocianti in decisioni monche di alternative drastiche.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Alberto non vuole, *intelligentemente*, buttare il matrimonio.


Perché intelligentemente? Se volesse buttarlo sarebbe deficiente?


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> non ti butti tra le braccia di un altro uomo se ami quello con cui stai.


Esattamente.


----------



## Ulisse (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La prima volta che vieni a Milano, vai alla Cozzi, costruita nel 1934. Io ci ho nuotato parecchio. l’acqua è gelida, sempre in tutte le stagioni, è lunga 50 metri e da una parte è profonda 5 metri.
> E’ talmente gelata che dentro regna il silenzio assoluto anche nei momenti di maggior affollamento, si può solo nuotare e più velocemente possibile per rimanere caldi.


questa è la tipica piscina che odio.
Specialmente per chi fa dai 1800-2000 mt in su, la piscina fredda non va bene.
Ti costringe a forzare all'inzio per riscaldarti

Comunque devono avere fra i 26°-28* 
1 - 2 gradi in meno quelle agonistiche durante le gare


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non contesto che voglia recuperare. ci mancherebbe.
> Anzi, buon per lui se non scarta a priori l'idea di ricostruire.
> solo che altrettanto intelligentemente dovrà valutare bene mettendo tutto in discussione
> 
> ...


Io sono stata tradita per anni e questa durata è stata per me decisiva per chiudere.
Una cosa di mesi l’avrei perdonata, con dolore, ma senza esitazione. Questo l’ho pensato a caldo.
Adesso, dopo quindici anni, sono ancora più convinta. Buttare a mare un matrimonio e una famiglia per una o qualche scopata è, per me dissennato.
Poi la maggior parte delle persone interviene concentrandosi su aspetti non fondamentali, come il percorso di corteggiamento, le emozioni o, peggio, le pratiche sessuali, come se fare una cosa o l’altra cambiasse la sostanza del tradimento. Come è ovvio Alberto ha già fatto i controlli possibili. Ho solo qualche dubbio sul fatto che lui non avesse dubbi da tempo. Sembra che abbia messo in funzione controlli elettronici tipo localizzazione.
La sostanza del tradimento è la rottura del patto che costituisce la coppia. E tra gli aspetti fondamentali vi sono intimità/complicità , attrazione e fedeltà.
L'attrazione non è mai venuta meno, l’intimità/complicità è stata ripristinata, la fedeltà pure. La confessione che viene considerata non tutela è, per me, importante perché ripristina l’intimità e la complicità.
Chiedo a chi ha tradito per breve tempo e ha scelto di chiudere e non ha confessato per tutela, se questo ha davvero tutelato la coppia o se ha bloccato la libera comunicazione, base della intimità, all’interno della coppia. 
Fissarsi sulle modalità del sesso è deviante.
Solo dico una cosa ad @Alberto, non insultare, non puoi poi perdonare chi disprezzi.
A titolo personale chiedo di usare i pronomi personali femminili riferendosi alle donne, diversamente si fatica a capire. Quindi LE e non GLI.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non ho capito perché quel sesso dovrebbe essere umiliante.
> Magari non soddisfacente, ma non vedo umiliazione.


Se lo interpreti come se preferisce la sega a te diventa umiliante


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché intelligentemente? Se volesse buttarlo sarebbe deficiente?


Senza ragioni valide, sì sarebbe un immaturo superficiale che agisce per orgoglio ferito.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se lo interpreti come se preferisce la sega a te diventa umiliante


Ma è una interpretazione.
Io ho pensato a difficoltà con il preservativo e rispetto del desiderio di lei di non rischiare.


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hanno colpa entrambi. Io non mi sognerei mai di tamponare una donna sposata con 3
> Figli. Dove tra l’ altro ha precisato questa cosa sunito
> La
> Prima volta che si è avvicinato.


guarda che se la voleva scopare, mica sposare


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza ragioni valide, sì sarebbe un immaturo superficiale che agisce per orgoglio ferito.


Il tradimento non e’ una ragione valida?


----------



## farmer (27 Ottobre 2022)

Leggendo qui nel forum per esperienza raccontata da un mio amico, le donne, anche gli uomini, se vengono beccate raccontano il minimo sindacale sempre se non negare tutto e sempre, nel caso del mio amico, lei confessò il tradimento in maniera molto easy, quasi non fosse accaduto niente e non le era neanche piaciuto, il tutto lo fece perché talpinata dall'amante a decidere il quale strada prendere, inoltre, marito e amante si conoscevano, aveva la paura folle che raccontasse tutto al marito, lei lo anticipò per limitare i danni. Peccato che poi uscì la  vera relazione di  diversi mesi e tanti incontri....altro che una scopata....si lasciarono. Con questo non voglio dire che la moglie di Alberto nasconda questo peccato, ma è una possibilità, come ha detto qualcuno può essere che sia stata vista da una persona vicina e quindi meglio confessare. La confessione così facile e un periodo in cui era tesa e preoccupata mi fa pensare.....scusate


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto, deve decidere, se domani è il giorno 1 di un nuovo inizio, oppure continuerà ad essere l'ennesimo giorno in più, della vecchia vita.
Sembra così semplice..


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il tradimento non e’ una ragione valida?


Dipende dal rapporto prima del tradimento, dal tipo di tradimento e dal dialogo dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Leggendo qui nel forum per esperienza raccontata da un mio amico, le donne, anche gli uomini, se vengono beccate raccontano il minimo sindacale sempre se non negare tutto e sempre, nel caso del mio amico, lei confessò il tradimento in maniera molto easy, quasi non fosse accaduto niente e non le era neanche piaciuto, il tutto lo fece perché talpinata dall'amante a decidere il quale strada prendere, inoltre, marito e amante si conoscevano, aveva la paura folle che raccontasse tutto al marito, lei lo anticipò per limitare i danni. Peccato che poi uscì la  vera relazione di  diversi mesi e tanti incontri....altro che una scopata....si lasciarono. Con questo non voglio dire che la moglie di Alberto nasconda questo peccato, ma è una possibilità, come ha detto qualcuno può essere che sia stata vista da una persona vicina e quindi meglio confessare. La confessione così facile e un periodo in cui era tesa e preoccupata mi fa pensare.....scusate


Tu sei sposato? Da quanti anni?


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si, ma @Alberto, col quale mi scuso per il caos e le risposte dubbiose, pare convinto che lei sia stata irretita da lui


Ho avuto anch’io un corteggiatore accanito
Circa quattro anni fa, molto giovane e belloccio. 
Diciamo che se fossi strutturata come un maschio ci sarei potuta stare…. (Ego a mille, senso d potere).. poi, in realta’ mi sarebbe sembrata una diminutio ..valendo lui 1000 Volte meno di me ai miei occhi. L’ho mandato a stendere…
Ma agli uomini succede spessissimo..e gliela si perdona come crisi di mezza eta’. Alle donne no.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Per nuovo inizio, non si intende necessariamente salvare il matrimonio, ma optare per una scelta. Potrebbe anche essere un periodo di riflessione.


----------



## *Rossana* (27 Ottobre 2022)

L’amore  include l’accettazione del cambiamento, nel tempo, dell’altro; la comprensione che l’altro è un uomo/una donna con sentimenti impermanenti, errori, meschinità, infedeltà, transizione, crescita, fallimenti.
É possibile pretendere che il compagno cammini per tutta la vita di coppia sulla “retta via”, senza mai fermarsi e imboccare, anche solo per curiosità o vanità, un altro sentiero?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> L’amore  include l’accettazione del cambiamento, nel tempo, dell’altro; la comprensione che l’altro è un uomo/una donna con sentimenti impermanenti, errori, meschinità, infedeltà, transizione, crescita, fallimenti.
> É possibile pretendere che il compagno cammini per tutta la vita di coppia sulla “retta via”, senza mai fermarsi e imboccare, anche solo per curiosità o vanità, un altro sentiero?


Verissimo.
Però generalmente solo uno prova altri sentieri.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> L’amore  include l’accettazione del cambiamento, nel tempo, dell’altro; la comprensione che l’altro è un uomo/una donna con sentimenti impermanenti, errori, meschinità, infedeltà, transizione, crescita, fallimenti.
> É possibile pretendere che il compagno cammini per tutta la vita di coppia sulla “retta via”, senza mai fermarsi e imboccare, anche solo per curiosità o vanità, un altro sentiero?


Mi trovi d'accordo, purtroppo è la Vita.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Il perdono comunque non è dimenticare, ma quando viene donato, il torto non fa' più male. In un certo senso il creditore di quel torto, diventa uno spettatore e non è più in prima persona a soffrire. Si tratta di una transizione del dolore.
Solo questo fa' crescere.


----------



## Etta (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Alberto, deve decidere, se domani è il giorno 1 di un nuovo inizio, oppure continuerà ad essere l'ennesimo giorno in più, della vecchia vita.
> Sembra così semplice..


*l’ennesimo corno in più.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal rapporto prima del tradimento, dal tipo di tradimento e dal dialogo dopo.


Io direi più che altro il tipo di tradimento. Bisogna però vedere se lei ha raccontato tutta la verità. E soprattutto, come già hanno detto altri, non si inciampa e si finisce per caso in motel a scopare. Prima c’e’ altro.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ho avuto anch’io un corteggiatore accanito
> Circa quattro anni fa, molto giovane e belloccio.
> Diciamo che se fossi strutturata come un maschio ci sarei potuta stare…. (Ego a mille, senso d potere).. poi, in realta’ mi sarebbe sembrata una diminutio ..valendo lui 1000 Volte meno di me ai miei occhi. L’ho mandato a stendere…
> Ma agli uomini succede spessissimo..e gliela si perdona come crisi di mezza eta’. Alle donne no.


Anche io ne ho avuti mentre stavo con il mio ex. E mai ci sono stata. Tra l’altro tutti più giovani avevano. Ma comunque, a prescindere, non mi interessavano.



ionio36 ha detto:


> Il perdono comunque non è dimenticare, ma quando viene donato, il torto non fa' più male. In un certo senso il creditore di quel torto, diventa uno spettatore e non è più in prima persona a soffrire. Si tratta di una transizione del dolore.
> Solo questo fa' crescere.


Il punto è che poi viene difficile dare completa fiducia quando si viene traditi. Io non sono ne traditrice, ne tradita, ma se dovesse succedermi non so se riuscirei a perdonare, anzi, rimarrei incattivita verso il partner.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il punto è che poi viene difficile dare completa fiducia quando si viene traditi. Io non sono ne traditrice, ne tradita, ma se dovesse succedermi non so se riuscirei a perdonare, anzi, rimarrei incattivita verso il partner.


Infatti il lavoro di coppia è per ricostruire la fiducia.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il punto è che poi viene difficile dare completa fiducia quando si viene traditi. Io non sono ne traditrice, ne tradita, ma se dovesse succedermi non so se riuscirei a perdonare, anzi, rimarrei incattivita verso il partner.


Comunque non è vero, che da un tradimento,la coppia  viene rinforzata,anzi! Perciò condivido.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Leggendo qui nel forum per esperienza raccontata da un mio amico, le donne, anche gli uomini, se vengono beccate raccontano il minimo sindacale sempre se non negare tutto e sempre, nel caso del mio amico, lei confessò il tradimento in maniera molto easy, quasi non fosse accaduto niente e non le era neanche piaciuto, il tutto lo fece perché talpinata dall'amante a decidere il quale strada prendere, inoltre, marito e amante si conoscevano, aveva la paura folle che raccontasse tutto al marito, lei lo anticipò per limitare i danni. Peccato che poi uscì la  vera relazione di  diversi mesi e tanti incontri....altro che una scopata....si lasciarono. Con questo non voglio dire che la moglie di Alberto nasconda questo peccato, ma è una possibilità, come ha detto qualcuno può essere che sia stata vista da una persona vicina e quindi meglio confessare. La confessione così facile e un periodo in cui era tesa e preoccupata mi fa pensare.....scusate


Lui al contrario di quello che dici qui, era ossessionato dalla paura che io potessi scoprirli anche solo in auto a parlare insieme. E posso garantirti che lui non voleva assolutamente che la cosa arrivasse a me, anche qui ho delle prove certe. Io so chi è lui e lui è un dubbio se io so o meno, gira al largo e non penso proprio che se la vada a cantare (non si sa mai cosa potrebbe combinare un marito tradito). Lui è stato piantato il giorno dopo quello che è successo con mia moglie con tanto di mail (anonima fatta ad hoc) dicendogli di sparire dalla circolazione che si è pentita, di aver sbagliato, di amare suo marito e di provare a cercarla mai più. Così è stato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lui al contrario di quello che dici qui, era ossessionato dalla paura che io potessi scoprirli anche solo in auto a parlare insieme. E posso garantirti che lui non voleva assolutamente che la cosa arrivasse a me, anche qui ho delle prove certe. Io so chi è lui e lui è un dubbio se io so o meno, gira al largo e non penso proprio che se la vada a cantare (non si sa mai cosa potrebbe combinare un marito tradito). Lui è stato piantato il giorno dopo quello che è successo con mia moglie con tanto di mail (anonima fatta ad hoc) dicendogli di sparire dalla circolazione che si è pentita, di aver sbagliato, di amare suo marito e di provare a cercarla mai più. Così è stato.


Hai mandato all'amante di tua moglie una mail anonima, dove gli intimavi di sparire perché lei si età pentita ed amava il marito?


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai mandato all'amante di tua moglie una mail anonima, dove gli intimavi di sparire perché lei si età pentita ed amava il marito?


No. Lei dopo aver confessato a me il
Tradimento, ha mandato una mail (fatta ad hoc solo per mandargli questo messaggio), dove gli ha scritto (senza nome e cognome ma facendo capire chi fosse) quello che ho spiegato prima.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lui al contrario di quello che dici qui, era ossessionato dalla paura che io potessi scoprirli anche solo in auto a parlare insieme. E posso garantirti che lui non voleva assolutamente che la cosa arrivasse a me, anche qui ho delle prove certe. Io so chi è lui e lui è un dubbio se io so o meno, gira al largo e non penso proprio che se la vada a cantare (non si sa mai cosa potrebbe combinare un marito tradito). Lui è stato piantato il giorno dopo quello che è successo con mia moglie con tanto di mail (anonima fatta ad hoc) dicendogli di sparire dalla circolazione che si è pentita, di aver sbagliato, di amare suo marito e di provare a cercarla mai più. Così è stato.


Sai Alberto, non metto in dubbio quello che dici.
Ma come sempre gli unici che conoscono la verità sono loro 2. Tu non potrai mai essere certo di nulla. Per quello, sostengo che è inutile dimostrare qualcosa...non è possibile!
Devi fidarti solo del tuo cuore e poi decidere il da farsi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lui al contrario di quello che dici qui, era ossessionato dalla paura che io potessi scoprirli anche solo in auto a parlare insieme. E posso garantirti che lui non voleva assolutamente che la cosa arrivasse a me, anche qui ho delle prove certe. Io so chi è lui e lui è un dubbio se io so o meno, gira al largo e non penso proprio che se la vada a cantare (non si sa mai cosa potrebbe combinare un marito tradito). Lui è stato piantato il giorno dopo quello che è successo con mia moglie con tanto di mail (anonima fatta ad hoc) dicendogli di sparire dalla circolazione che si è pentita, di aver sbagliato, di amare suo marito e di provare a cercarla mai più. Così è stato.


Mi sembra tutto macchinoso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No. Lei dopo aver confessato a me il
> Tradimento, ha mandato una mail (fatta ad hoc solo per mandargli questo messaggio), dove gli ha scritto (senza nome e cognome ma facendo capire chi fosse) quello che ho spiegato prima.


Perché mai scriverla così? 
Voglio dire, poteva benissimo scaricarlo direttamente lei senza nascondersi


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra tutto macchinoso.


perché “macchinoso”. Lei ha sbagliato (chi non sbaglia?), si è pentita amaramente, mi ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà quello che è successo, si sentiva sporca. Ha cominciato al tizio che ha sbagliato, che è pentita e che non vuole più vederlo. Cosa c’è di strano?


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché mai scriverla così?
> Voglio dire, poteva benissimo scaricarlo direttamente lei senza nascondersi


non voleva neanche più vederlo. Cosa c’è di strano?


----------



## *Rossana* (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché mai scriverla così?
> Voglio dire, poteva benissimo scaricarlo direttamente lei senza nascondersi


Interpreto: lei lo ha lasciato, utilizzando una mail non riportante la sua identità, per non lasciargli in mano qualcosa che desse prova della loro intimità sessuale, per l’eventualità che lui potesse mostrarla ad altri.


----------



## Alberto (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Interpreto: lei lo ha lasciato, utilizzando una mail non riportante la sua identità, per non lasciargli in mano qualcosa che desse prova della loro intimità sessuale, per l’eventualità che lui potesse mostrarla ad altri.


Esatto. Visto che è una cosa di poco tempo e di una sola scappatella, lei negherebbe qualsiasi sputtanata di un giovanotto che voglia fare il figo contento di essersi scopata (male ma pur sempre scopata) una bella milf.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Esatto. Visto che è una cosa di poco tempo e di una sola scappatella, lei negherebbe qualsiasi sputtanata di un giovanotto che voglia fare il figo contento di essersi scopata (male ma pur sempre scopata) una bella milf.


Ma è così importante tutto ciò?
Se non avesse scritto niente, non ci sarebbe stato nulla!


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Sembra quasi che sia un modo per evitare di incontrarlo.
Ma ci si lascia con una email?
Perché di fatto ha lasciato il suo amante!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

Boh saranno persone di un certo livello


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Sembra quasi che la abbiate scritta tu e lei a 4 mani!


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Sembra quasi che sia un modo per evitare di incontrarlo.
> Ma ci si lascia con una email?
> Perché di fatto ha lasciato il suo amante!


E dopo un anno di "tenera" amicizia! Evidentemente però Alberto non si fidava di lei nel rivederlo.
Quindi tua moglie a sto punto non frequenterà più la piscina immagino?

Sembrate "La banda degli onesti" con simpatia eh ..


----------



## *Rossana* (27 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> E dopo un anno di "tenera" amicizia! Evidentemente però Alberto non si fidava che lei nel rivederlo.
> Quindi tua moglie a sto punto non frequenterà più la piscina immagino?
> 
> Sembrate "La banda degli onesti" con simpatia eh ..


Ha già detto che sua moglie ha cambiato piscina e numero di cellulare.


----------



## *Rossana* (27 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh saranno persone di un certo livello


Credo vivano in un piccolo centro. È l’unica spiegazione possibile.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lui al contrario di quello che dici qui, era ossessionato dalla paura che io potessi scoprirli anche solo in auto a parlare insieme. E posso garantirti che lui non voleva assolutamente che la cosa arrivasse a me, anche qui ho delle prove certe. Io so chi è lui e lui è un dubbio se io so o meno, gira al largo e non penso proprio che se la vada a cantare (non si sa mai cosa potrebbe combinare un marito tradito). Lui è stato piantato il giorno dopo quello che è successo con mia moglie con tanto di mail (anonima fatta ad hoc) dicendogli di sparire dalla circolazione che si è pentita, di aver sbagliato, di amare suo marito e di provare a cercarla mai più. Così è stato.


E-mail fatta da te e tua moglie insieme ?


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Insieme con ritrovata fiducia


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Credo vivano in un piccolo centro. È l’unica spiegazione possibile.


Sono troppo “milanese” per capire ste cose.
Inimmaginabile che si possa temere che l’amante racconti cose personali o che possa tampinare (tra tamponare e tamlinare abbiamo letto di tutto) una che dice “ora basta”. Perché mai si debba pensare a uno stalker, non lo so.


----------



## Angie17 (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Ha già detto che sua moglie ha cambiato piscina e numero di cellulare.


Me lo ero perso.. grazie per l'aggiornamento. 


*Rossana* ha detto:


> Credo vivano in un piccolo centro. È l’unica spiegazione possibile.


Se vivono in un piccolo centro e l'amicizia durava da un anno lo saprà già popolo e comune, sicuro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> non voleva neanche più vederlo. Cosa c’è di strano?


Una mail non firmata, molto strano.
Avrebbe potuto mandargli un messaggio e poi bloccare numero e chat. La cosa più ovvia.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No. Lei dopo aver confessato a me il
> Tradimento, ha mandato una mail (fatta ad hoc solo per mandargli questo messaggio), dove gli ha scritto (senza nome e cognome ma facendo capire chi fosse) quello che ho spiegato prima.


sei credibile come una banconota da 17 euro


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Sembra quasi che la abbiate scritta tu e lei a 4 mani!


Un gesto plateale per dare garanzia al marito che il ragazzo è stato allontanato.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un gesto plateale per dare garanzia al marito che il ragazzo è stato allontanato.


Una cosa patetica.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 53 anni e mia moglie 45 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 7. Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
> Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
> ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso facendola sedere e masturbandosi solo guardandola e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.


Non ho neanche letto tutto.
Allora : lei ti ama e sa di aver fatto una cazzata, tutto questo furore è dovuto essenzialmente al suo senso di colpa, stai scopando come probabilmente non ti capitava da anni, cerca di capitalizzare il momento perché prima o poi (più prima che poi) finisce o, comunque, si attenua.


----------



## ionio36 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ho neanche letto tutto.
> Allora : lei ti ama e sa di aver fatto una cazzata, tutto questo furore è dovuto essenzialmente al suo senso di colpa, stai scopando come probabilmente non ti capitava da anni, cerca di capitalizzare il momento perché prima o poi (più prima che poi) finisce o, comunque, si attenua.


Alberto ogni volta che aggiungi nuovi particolari, il pentimento sincero, di tua moglie, vacilla.
A questo punto seguirei il consiglio di Jim.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Alberto ogni volta che aggiungi nuovi particolari, il pentimento sincero, di tua moglie, vacilla.
> A questo punto seguirei il consiglio di Jim.


Ripensandoci c’è una cosa che non mi torna..
Detto da Alberto lei è rimasta male « perché lui non è sceso ». 
Per essere al primo incontro di un primo tradimento aveva le idee ben chiare su cosa voleva.
Voi donne al primo incontro intimo con l’amante « siete scese « ?
Secondo me si arriva un po’ dopo, quando si ha più confidenza.


----------



## Lostris (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ripensandoci c’è una cosa che non mi torna..
> Detto da Alberto lei è rimasta male « perché lui non è sceso ».
> Per essere al primo incontro di un primo tradimento aveva le idee ben chiare su cosa voleva.
> Voi donne al primo incontro intimo con l’amante « siete scese « ?
> Secondo me si arriva un po’ dopo, quando si ha più confidenza.


Pensa te che c’è chi inizia a prendere confidenza proprio “scendendo”.

Mi fai venire voglia di imprecare, ma ho una tenera reputazione da mantenere.


----------



## Warlock (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ripensandoci c’è una cosa che non mi torna..
> Detto da Alberto lei è rimasta male « perché lui non è sceso ».
> Per essere al primo incontro di un primo tradimento aveva le idee ben chiare su cosa voleva.
> Voi donne al primo incontro intimo con l’amante « siete scese « ?
> Secondo me si arriva un po’ dopo, quando si ha più confidenza.


Scusa ma gli dai subito la portata principale, e hai bisogno di più confidenza per l'aperitivo???


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il lavoro di coppia è per ricostruire la fiducia.


Un lavorone.



Alberto ha detto:


> non voleva neanche più vederlo. Cosa c’è di strano?


Chissà se poi sarà così.


----------



## farmer (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei sposato? Da quanti anni?


Trent'anni e un periodo, vent'anni fa, che mia moglie perse la testa per un altro


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una cosa patetica.


Però lui si è sentito rassicurato


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Interpreto: lei lo ha lasciato, utilizzando una mail non riportante la sua identità, per non lasciargli in mano qualcosa che desse prova della loro intimità sessuale, per l’eventualità che lui potesse mostrarla ad altri.





Alberto ha detto:


> Esatto. Visto che è una cosa di poco tempo e di una sola scappatella, lei negherebbe qualsiasi sputtanata di un giovanotto che voglia fare il figo contento di essersi scopata (male ma pur sempre scopata) una bella milf.


Sai quanti messaggi whatsapp si saranno mandati? 
Lui avrà in mano una quantità di materiale da mostrare nel caso volesse sputtanarla. 
Veramente avete pensato, Alberto e tua moglie, che la mail potesse essere l'unica prova della loro avventura?


----------



## oriente70 (28 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> arrivato l'altro represso problematico


Io. Sei te che dai una visione tua a okki aperti .
Volevo finire la frase scrivendogli di tenere gli okki aperti perche penso che anche lei ha bisogno di aiuto  e lui non deve farsi film inutili ma valutare giorno per giorno la situazione.
Sei un malpensante .


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque manco mi nonno chiamava i tizi "giovanotto".


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa te che c’è chi inizia a prendere confidenza proprio “scendendo”.
> 
> Mi fai venire voglia di imprecare, ma ho una tenera reputazione da mantenere.


Ok. Scendo … dall’albero


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Trent'anni e un periodo, vent'anni fa, che mia moglie *perse la testa per un altro*


L’ha poi ritrovata?


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma figurati! Stare qui non ti ha insegnato niente?


Dipende da cosa si intende per amare.
Mi sa che ogni persona ne ha una sua personalissima versione.
Se amo, rispetto e voglio il bene per chi amo.
Solo il bene. 
Il resto è volersi bene, affetto, desiderio, quant'altro.
Versioni meno nobili, diciamo.
Diciamo anche che nessuno è sostituibile quando è amato. In nessun momento.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ma è così importante tutto ciò?
> Se non avesse scritto niente, non ci sarebbe stato nulla!


L’ ha scritto per evitare che non vedendola più in piscina andasse in giro a cercarla. Ha voluto tagliare completamente.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ho pensato anche a questo. Però penso anche perché rischiare così tanto, rischiare di perdere la famiglia solo per pulirsi la coscienza? Forse forse è più semplice non dire niente, far finta di niente, tenersi i suoi mostri e dimenticarli con il tempo, ancor di più tenersi la falsità per tutto il resto del rapporto.


Non ti fare troppe domande.
Voleva dirtelo e questo significa solo che non è lontana da te, che ti considera ancora un interlocutore fondamentale.
Per il resto: dopo anni ho imparato che il tradimento, o meglio, la relazione extraconiugale, al di là delle opinioni del singolo e dell'esperienza, è una fase del percorso della vita né più né meno come altre.
Chi lo desidera, chi lo mette in atto, è comunque qualcosa che si ripete costantemente nelle vite delle persone.
L'occasione capita, ma è figlia di un bisogno tutt'altro che materiale (anche se il sesso lo è), di crescita, di individualità, di confronto anche con sé stessi.
In parole povere: le corna toccano quasi a tutti, prima o poi.
Il mio consiglio è quello di guardare a lei come hai sempre fatto. Non è cambiata, del resto.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono stata tradita per anni e questa durata è stata per me decisiva per chiudere.
> Una cosa di mesi l’avrei perdonata, con dolore, ma senza esitazione. Questo l’ho pensato a caldo.
> Adesso, dopo quindici anni, sono ancora più convinta. Buttare a mare un matrimonio e una famiglia per una o qualche scopata è, per me dissennato.
> Poi la maggior parte delle persone interviene concentrandosi su aspetti non fondamentali, come il percorso di corteggiamento, le emozioni o, peggio, le pratiche sessuali, come se fare una cosa o l’altra cambiasse la sostanza del tradimento. Come è ovvio Alberto ha già fatto i controlli possibili. Ho solo qualche dubbio sul fatto che lui non avesse dubbi da tempo. Sembra che abbia messo in funzione controlli elettronici tipo localizzazione.
> ...


"La confessione che viene considerata non tutela è, per me, importante perché ripristina l’intimità e la complicità.": ho un amico urologo che ogni giorno deve respingere N pazienti perchè vanno da lui per risolvere problemi di erezione una volta che hanno ricevuto la "confessione". Ovviamente li respinge perchè a loro serve uno psicologo e non un urologo e tanto meno Viagra o simili, per cui che la confessione ripristini l'intimità ho qualche dubbio... sempre che per intimità si comprenda anche il sesso.. altrimenti ho capito male e mi scuso


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Sembra quasi che sia un modo per evitare di incontrarlo.
> Ma ci si lascia con una email?
> Perché di fatto ha lasciato il suo amante!


Si. Perché forse dimentichi che ha un marito, dei figli, una famiglia, e l’ amante non è una figura ufficiale, rimane sempre un intruso, una figura nascosta. Non per essere cattivi, ma in una situazione del genere (dove non c’è nenanche un rapporto durato mesi e anni quindi anche privo di sentimenti), avrebbe dovuto incontrarlo e parlargli di persona? Ha scelto di fare così è secondo me ha fatto bene.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E la stessa domanda me la sono posta anche io e naturalmente l’ ho posta anche a lei. La risposta è stata, vero che la scappatella è stata deludente, ma al di là della prestazione scadente, lei ha sentito subito dopo il senso di sporco, ha sentito di avermi fatto un torto che non meritavo, insomma, ha raccontato di un malessere e non ripensamento tipo “ meglio la strada vecchia che quella nuova perche godevo di più”. Nello schifo di quello che è successo, apprezzo che sia venuta subito a confessarlo raccontandomi e rispondendo a tutte le mie domande, pur se alcune potevano fare male.


Tutte le scappatelle raccontate ai mariti sono deludenti.
Tante traditrici vivono un periodo di intensa attività sessuale col marito quando tradiscono.
La tua storia non è speciale, in alcun modo.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un lavorone.
> 
> 
> Chissà se poi sarà così.


Quale è il dubbio? Se voleva rivederlo non confessava e andava avanti per la sua strada.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Sembra quasi che la abbiate scritta tu e lei a 4 mani!


L’ ha scirtta lei ma io ero presente.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> E dopo un anno di "tenera" amicizia! Evidentemente però Alberto non si fidava di lei nel rivederlo.
> Quindi tua moglie a sto punto non frequenterà più la piscina immagino?
> 
> Sembrate "La banda degli onesti" con simpatia eh ..


Il cambio piscina L’ ha voluto lei. Ha deciso di sua spontanea volontà di confessarmi tutto, di tagliare tutti i ponti completamente con il tizio, evitando scenate, stolkerizzazioni e problemi vari.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> *Sei sicuro che anche dal punto di vista sessuale andasse tutto bene* tra voi e lei non soffrisse qualche mancanza da parte tua o insoddisfazione.. che magari lei volesse qualcosa di diverso e per tue "chiusure" non è riuscita ad esprimertelo?
> Perché il tradimento che ti ha confessato con uno più giovane e di cui era attratta mentalmente zero, (non mi pare che ti abbia confessato qualche speciale affinità mentale), sembra denunciare più il voler provare di qualcosa di diverso.
> Tu stesso parli di un sesso migliorato e più frequente dopo la confessione, forse lei cercava proprio questo, una reazione da parte tua, uno scossone al rapporto. Certo il metodo è poco ortodosso per usare un eufemismo, ma ha una sua logica.. pensaci..


Dopo anni e tre figli, sessualmente parlando si ha un gran bisogno di aria e carne non fresca, ma solo diversa.
Questo è il punto principale.
Dopodiché un amante lo si sceglie perché si prova particolare attrazione verso di lui, e questo spiega anche perché il sesso è deludente solo nei racconti per il marito.
Il sesso col coniuge migliora perché nel tradimento gli ormoni e il desiderio sessuale aumentano.
Più o meno è una cosa che hanno vissuto in tanti.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quale è il dubbio? Se voleva rivederlo non confessava e andava avanti per la sua strada.


Non incistarti con i dubbi se no non ne esci più.
Ti fai solo del male.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Il cambio piscina L’ ha voluto lei. Ha deciso di sua spontanea volontà di confessarmi tutto, di tagliare tutti i ponti completamente con il tizio, evitando scenate, stolkerizzazioni e problemi vari.


Diciamo che voleva anche vedere la tua reazione.
Lei è cambiata, voleva metterti al corrente, vedere cosa ne pensavi.
Sei ancora il suo punto di riferimento, per ora.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Alberto ogni volta che aggiungi nuovi particolari, il pentimento sincero, di tua moglie, vacilla.
> A questo punto seguirei il consiglio di Jim.


Perché vacilla? Mi piacerebbe capire qualsi segnali ci sono. Magari questo momento particolare non mi rende lucido e non vedo cose che altra gente dall’ esterno vede meglio di me. Fondamentalmente sto scrivendo qui proprio per questo.


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa si intende per amare.
> Mi sa che ogni persona ne ha una sua personalissima versione.
> Se amo, rispetto e voglio il bene per chi amo.
> Solo il bene.
> ...


È indubbio che ognuno abbia la sua versione. Come è indubbio che i tradimenti possono avere molteplici versioni. E tu che sei qui da molto più tempo di me, dovresti saperlo. Per questo non bisogna mai dare risposte assolute come "Chi ama non tradisce, ricordatelo!".


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ho avuto anch’io un corteggiatore accanito
> Circa quattro anni fa, molto giovane e belloccio.
> Diciamo che se fossi strutturata come un maschio ci sarei potuta stare…. (Ego a mille, senso d potere).. poi, in realta’ mi sarebbe sembrata una diminutio ..valendo lui 1000 Volte meno di me ai miei occhi. L’ho mandato a stendere…
> Ma agli uomini succede spessissimo..e gliela si perdona come crisi di mezza eta’. Alle donne no.


"corteggiatore accanito" può dare l'idea di qualcosa di comunque "esclusivo" (del tipo "chissà perchè ce l'ha tanto con me, proprio con me?")... in realtà di esclusivo in questi casi c'è ben poco, a maggior ragione se da parte di lei non c'è alcun "segnale".. sbaglio?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Il cambio piscina L’ ha voluto lei. Ha deciso di sua spontanea volontà di confessarmi tutto, di tagliare tutti i ponti completamente con il tizio, evitando scenate, stolkerizzazioni e problemi vari.


Bè, certamente ai giorni nostri è davvero difficile mantenere i contatti.
Basta una mail anonima per chiudere.

Mi immagino il tizio che adesso si chiede quale delle mamme insoddisfatte della piscina possa essere.


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ti do ragione su tutto. Lei ha chiesto di cambiare piscina e andare da un’ altra parte in un altro paese, ha cambiato anche il numero di cellulare, insomma è sparita dalla circolazione di sua spontanea volontà.


Ha chiesto? Non ha facoltà di decidere tua moglie, deve chiedere?



Alberto ha detto:


> E la stessa domanda me la sono posta anche io e naturalmente l’ ho posta anche a lei. La risposta è stata, vero che la scappatella è stata deludente, ma al di là della prestazione scadente, lei ha sentito subito dopo il senso di sporco, ha sentito di avermi fatto un torto che non meritavo, insomma, ha raccontato di un malessere e non ripensamento tipo “ meglio la strada vecchia che quella nuova perche godevo di più”. *Nello schifo di quello che è successo, apprezzo che sia venuta subito a confessarlo raccontandomi e rispondendo a tutte le mie domande, pur se alcune potevano fare male.*





Alberto ha detto:


> Non ho la
> Controprova ma penso proprio che sarebbe andato nello stesso identico modo.  Perché confessare? Poteva starsene buonina e mettere la scarsa prestazione in naftalina. La riflessione è molto più profonda e penso che le donne rispetto a noi uomini, non siano così materiali da aprire e chiudere una relazione in base al valore della prestazione. *Lei ha capito subito dopo esser sprofondata nella merda di aver fatto una grossa cazzata, *di avermi fatto un torto che non meritavo, che si sentiva sporca e che non fosse riuscita ad andare avanti se non mi raccontava, col grosso rischio (non ancora finito), di perdere tutto.
> *ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà e questo la dice tutta.*





Alberto ha detto:


> Non è proprio andata come l’ hai messa giù te.* Lei ha confessato solo di aventi tradito, e ciò neanche subito*, non sapeva come aprire il discorso, ma era in evidente difficoltà, molto nervosa, tesa. *Dopo averlo fatto, l’ ho praticamente stolkerizzata, martellandola di domande,  spesso, ogni giorno, battute, frecciatine, litigi, insomma, praticamente il tutto non con confezioni  dirette ma dietro mia insistenza e con grosse lacrime sue ma accettando di parlarmi altrimenti chiudevo, insomma la ricattavo per spillarle le cose.* Detto questo, lei non ha nessuna sicurezza, anzi, è spaventata dal fatto che sono molto instabile e teme che ogni giorno possa esser buono per lasciarla.


Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non incistarti con i dubbi se no non ne esci più.
> Ti fai solo del male.


Ma infatti non ho questi dubbi. Sono altri utenti che li hanno e sto rispondendo ai loro quesiti.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> È indubbio che ognuno abbia la sua versione. Come è indubbio che i tradimenti possono avere molteplici versioni. E tu che sei qui da molto più tempo di me, dovresti saperlo. Per questo non bisogna mai dare risposte assolute come "Chi ama non tradisce, ricordatelo!".


Il mio docente di fisica mi diceva lo stesso per qualsiasi tema scientifico.
"Dipende è sempre la risposta giusta".
Ricordo di averlo già scritto in un altro thread, ma gli assoluti di cui abbiamo vissuto per mesi hanno fatto sì che ricevesse risposte contrariate.
Se nella scienza dubbio e dipende costituiscono le differenze principali con religione, superstizione, ignoranza  e pubblicità, in amore c'è poco da discutere.
L'amore vive anche di assoluti, non di relativismi.
Pensare a sé stessi, prima dell'altro, degli altri, non è mai amare.
Si può relativizzare usando le parole, ma è indubbio che l'amore non è solo quello che noi definiamo, ma ciò che comunichiamo.
E se mi tradisci, mi stai comunicando che non mi ami.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ha chiesto? Non ha facoltà di decidere tua moglie, deve chiedere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Certo, “non aggiungo altro” dopo aver evidenziato, perché è normale tradire il marito vero? Si dimentica che io non ho avuto la possibilità di scelta, mi ci sono trovato in questo tsunami. Forse ho sbagliato il termine “ha chiesto”, intendevo dire che abbiamo parlato molto e lei ad un certo punto mi ha detto “vorrei cambiare piscina”, gli ho risposto che doveva fare come meglio credeva.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai quanti messaggi whatsapp si saranno mandati?
> Lui avrà in mano una quantità di materiale da mostrare nel caso volesse sputtanarla.
> Veramente avete pensato, Alberto e tua moglie, che la mail potesse essere l'unica prova della loro avventura?


Mail anonima = nessuna prova per l'amante da mostrare in giro? Però è anche nessuna prova per @Alberto ...


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti fare troppe domande.
> Voleva dirtelo e questo significa solo che non è lontana da te, che ti considera ancora un interlocutore fondamentale.
> Per il resto: dopo anni ho imparato che il tradimento, o meglio, la relazione extraconiugale, al di là delle opinioni del singolo e dell'esperienza, è una fase del percorso della vita né più né meno come altre.
> Chi lo desidera, chi lo mette in atto, è comunque qualcosa che si ripete costantemente nelle vite delle persone.
> ...


Le tue parole sono di forte conforto. Grazie.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma infatti non ho questi dubbi. Sono altri utenti che li hanno e sto rispondendo ai loro quesiti.


Diciamo che qui di situazioni come la tua e anche peggio ne sono passate, e ovviamente l'esperienza comune insegna a dubitare.
Sia di chi scrive le storie, sia, soprattuto, di chi le racconta a chi le scrive.
E' una mancanza di fiducia nelle persone che si impara quando si è traditi e anche quando si tradisce.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma infatti non ho questi dubbi. Sono altri utenti che li hanno e sto rispondendo ai loro quesiti.


Sei a buon punto allora; se hai solo certezze non vedo il problema.
Hai una brava moglie che per un’anno ha solo flirtato con un tizio, una volta concluso è rimasta delusa dal rapporto e talmente insoddisfatta perché lui non è sceso, tanto da farla arrivare a casa scombussolata. Tu hai notato che era strana, l’hai sottoposta ad un interrogatorio e lei bravissima ha confessato al primo interrogatorio.
Adesso è fortemente pentita.
Quindi matrimonio salvo.
PS molte donne quando prendono una sbandata dimagriscono. Da fuori qualcuno la vede sciupata, ma amiche e giovanotti vari la vedono wow  !


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *PS molte donne quando prendono una sbandata dimagriscono. Da fuori qualcuno la vede sciupata, ma amiche e giovanotti vari la vedono wow  !*


E' per questo che quando sono stato tradito, avendo perso 11 kg, tutti pensavano che avessi l'amante.


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo, “non aggiungo altro” dopo aver evidenziato, perché è normale tradire il marito vero? Si dimentica che io non ho avuto la possibilità di scelta, mi ci sono trovato in questo tsunami. Forse ho sbagliato il termine “ha chiesto”, intendevo dire che abbiamo parlato molto e lei ad un certo punto mi ha detto “vorrei cambiare piscina”, gli ho risposto che doveva fare come meglio credeva.


Forse non  hai aperto il resto dei quote..  a me sembrano versioni discordanti quelle che offri. Ma è solo una mera osservazione.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti fare troppe domande.
> Voleva dirtelo e questo significa solo che non è lontana da te, che ti considera ancora un interlocutore fondamentale.
> Per il resto: dopo anni ho imparato che il tradimento, o meglio, la relazione extraconiugale, al di là delle opinioni del singolo e dell'esperienza, è una fase del percorso della vita né più né meno come altre.
> Chi lo desidera, chi lo mette in atto, è comunque qualcosa che si ripete costantemente nelle vite delle persone.
> ...


Tipo … stai tranquillo che lo fanno tutte ?
Questa pacca sulla spalla è meglio di 10 birre


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quale è il dubbio? Se voleva rivederlo non confessava e andava avanti per la sua strada.


Chi l’ha detto che poi davvero non lo riveda? E se nella nuova piscina incontrasse un altro? Se il problema è a monte non serve il cambio piscina eccc… 


danny ha detto:


> Dopo anni e tre figli, sessualmente parlando si ha un gran bisogno di aria e carne non fresca, ma solo diversa.


Hey non rubarmi le frasi.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che voleva anche vedere la tua reazione.
> Lei è cambiata, voleva metterti al corrente, vedere cosa ne pensavi.
> Sei ancora il suo punto di riferimento, per ora.


Intendi quello che in gergo chiamano: shit test?


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' per questo che quando sono stato tradito, avendo perso 11 kg, tutti pensavano che avessi l'amante.


Si, dimagriscono anche i traditi, ma prima di dire poverina viveva così male questo flirt a punto di sciuparsi, meglio ricordarsi che molte donne pur non avendo bisogno, dimagriscono quando vogliono conquistare.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mail anonima = nessuna prova per l'amante da mostrare in giro? Però è anche nessuna prova per @Alberto ...


E qui  ti sbagli di grosso, presumo che qui in molti conoscono “webwhatsapp”, una applicazione che fa replicare whatsapp su un pc o altro cellulare. Lei non gli ha mai me scirtto me ricevuto nessun messaggio, nessuna telefonata, niente di niente. Non si sono mai dato appuntamento. La loro amicizia era solo limitata al vedersi in piscina, da uscendo insieme per 3 volte si sono fermati a chiacchierare in auto, dove è scaturito qualche bacio e infine il fattaccio. Stop! Questo è quanto. Di quello che scrivo, come già detto, ho le prove. Non è una difesa (il tradimento è indifendibile) ma è come sono andati i fatti.


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' per questo che quando sono stato tradito, avendo perso 11 kg, tutti pensavano che avessi l'amante.


Cazz ecco perché io non dimagrisco mai.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E qui  ti sbagli di grosso, presumo che qui in molti conoscono “webwhatsapp”, una applicazione che fa replicare whatsapp su un pc o altro cellulare. Lei non gli ha mai me scirtto me ricevuto nessun messaggio, nessuna telefonata, niente di niente. Non si sono mai dato appuntamento. La loro amicizia era solo limitata al vedersi in piscina, da uscendo insieme per 3 volte si sono fermati a chiacchierare in auto, dove è scaturito qualche bacio e infine il fattaccio. Stop! Questo è quanto. Di quello che scrivo, come già detto, ho le prove. Non è una difesa (il tradimento è indifendibile) ma è come sono andati i fatti.


Ma come si fa ad avere le prove di quanto sia successo e soprattutto di quanto non sia successo quando si parla di un flirt che dura da un anno?


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no prima e unica volta. Te lo garantisco. Ha giurato sui nostri figli e per altre cose non ha giurato (sopratutto se gli cito i figli). Detto questo, lei ha confessato questa cosa perché è rimasta abbastanza sconvolta e se vogliamo dirla tutta anche umiliata da questo. Cioè, un giovanotto ti fa una corte spietata per un anno intero, riesce a diventare tuo amico, ti riempie di complimenti, ti fa sentire speciale e desiderata, poi finalmente ottime quello che desidera da tempo e cosa fa? Si masturba guardandoti?


Sarà stato il suo modo per eccitarsi , non siamo tutti uguali.  Il fatto che tra loro non ci sia stato sesso orale può essere dovuto a molte cose (per molti è visto come cosa da praticarsi con un "plus" di confidenza, che magari non avrà sentito.  Sul fatto che questo non vedesse l'ora di scoparsi irraggiungibile donna dei sogni, proverei a dare una giusta dimensione.  Un trentacinquenne, magari single, difficilmente resta un anno a far la corte a una sposata senza coltivare anche qualche altro orticello. Quindi vabbè, periodicamente ci avrà provato  e, quando lei ci è stata, avrà scopato  . Dubito che la abbia vista come importante conquista  (una donna, sposata, di dieci anni più grande ), ma piuttosto come una scopata con una persona che gli interessava nella misura in cui- se la scopata c'era - bene, ma diversamente bene lo stesso


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Forse non  hai aperto il resto dei quote..  a me sembrano versioni discordanti quelle che offri. Ma è solo una mera osservazione.


Ho aperto il “quote”. Forse non mi sono spiegato  bene. Lei ha confessato di avermi tradito. Siccome qualche utente ha scritto che dire quei particolari fa pensare, ho risposto che i particolari sono stati “estrapolati” da mie pressioni. Lo so che il post è diventato lungo ma se si legge da dove arrivano le risposte (leggendo anche il resto), diventa più facile mettere insieme il puzzle.


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma....2 ora di piscina????...ma non è un po' tanto????


Se è ben allenata no....


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tipo … stai tranquillo che lo fanno tutte ?
> Questa pacca sulla spalla è meglio di 10 birre


Tipo, non stare male per qualcosa che non dipende da te.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Intendi quello che in gergo chiamano: shit test?


Anche, ma non ne ho la certezza, ovviamente.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E qui  ti sbagli di grosso, presumo che qui in molti conoscono “webwhatsapp”, una applicazione che fa replicare whatsapp su un pc o altro cellulare. Lei non gli ha mai me scirtto me ricevuto nessun messaggio, nessuna telefonata, niente di niente. Non si sono mai dato appuntamento. La loro amicizia era solo limitata al vedersi in piscina, da uscendo insieme per 3 volte si sono fermati a chiacchierare in auto, dove è scaturito qualche bacio e infine il fattaccio. Stop! Questo è quanto. Di quello che scrivo, come già detto, ho le prove. Non è una difesa (il tradimento è indifendibile) ma è come sono andati i fatti.


Scusami non voglio infierire ma nel 2022 mi sembra inverosimile... e spero che tu non intenda che monitoravi il suo whatsapp con la replica sul tuo pc o cose simili... anche perchè morto un whatsapp spunta Messenger, morto un Messenger spunta Telegram e via di seguito...


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei a buon punto allora; se hai solo certezze non vedo il problema.
> Hai una brava moglie che per un’anno ha solo flirtato con un tizio, una volta concluso è rimasta delusa dal rapporto e talmente insoddisfatta perché lui non è sceso, tanto da farla arrivare a casa scombussolata. Tu hai notato che era strana, l’hai sottoposta ad un interrogatorio e lei bravissima ha confessato al primo interrogatorio.
> Adesso è fortemente pentita.
> Quindi matrimonio salvo.
> PS molte donne quando prendono una sbandata dimagriscono. Da fuori qualcuno la vede sciupata, ma amiche e giovanotti vari la vedono wow  !


Reputo questa tua analisi veramente superficiale. Probabilmente hai letto male. Il tizio la corteggiava da un anno, ma lei ha iniziato ad accettare queste lusinghe un mesetto/2 prima del fattaccio, inizialmente solo amicizia, poi battutine, poi all’ uscita della piscina “ci fermiamo a fare 2 chiacchiere”, poi è scappato un bacio. Tra L’ altro stai offendendo il sesso femminile dando della mignotta a vanvera. Cioè lui è stato deludente e lei è tornata a casina sua. Come hanno scritto altri utenti, la prestazione scadente può esser stata anche per tensione o altro, perché non riprovarci? Infine se così fosse stato perché venire a confessare?


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Scusami non voglio infierire ma nel 2022 mi sembra inverosimile... e spero che tu non intenda che monitoravi il suo whatsapp con la replica sul tuo pc o cose simili... anche perchè morto un whatsapp spunta Messenger, morto un Messenger spunta Telegram e via di seguito...


Aveva il telefono sbloccato, libero, con tutto quello che dici tu, se lo prendevo (e l’ ho fatto), non ha mai obiettato.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, dimagriscono anche i traditi, ma prima di dire poverina viveva così male questo flirt a punto di sciuparsi, meglio ricordarsi che molte donne pur non avendo bisogno, dimagriscono quando vogliono conquistare.


Qui è L’ esatto contrario, fisico da nuotatrice olimpionica ma perdendo quei 5 kg stava malissimo, era deperita, via le forme. Anche lei si vedeva male sottopeso.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Aveva il telefono sbloccato, libero, con tutto quello che dici tu, se lo prendevo (e l’ ho fatto), non ha mai obiettato.


Questo prima o dopo il fattaccio? perchè da come scrivi ("Non si sono mai dato appuntamento. La loro amicizia era solo limitata al vedersi in piscina, da uscendo insieme per 3 volte si sono fermati a chiacchierare in auto, dove è scaturito qualche bacio e infine il fattaccio") sembra PRIMA


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa ad avere le prove di quanto sia successo e soprattutto di quanto non sia successo quando si parla di un flirt che dura da un anno?


Te lo ripeto, il flirt è durato 1/2 mesi ma di chiacchiere, ammiccamenti e battutine. 3 volte fermi in auto a parlare dove è scappato qualche bacio poi il motel una volta. Un anno è durato il corteggiamento, inizialmente allontanato ma poi il tizio è stato bravo a insistere a fare il simpatico fino a diventare amico.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Questo prima o dopo il fattaccio? perchè da come scrivi ("Non si sono mai dato appuntamento. La loro amicizia era solo limitata al vedersi in piscina, da uscendo insieme per 3 volte si sono fermati a chiacchierare in auto, dove è scaturito qualche bacio e infine il fattaccio") sembra PRIMA


Sempre, sia prima (ma anche molto molto prima), sia durante sia dopo.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Reputo questa tua analisi veramente superficiale. Probabilmente hai letto male. Il tizio la corteggiava da un anno, ma lei ha iniziato ad accettare queste lusinghe un mesetto/2 prima del fattaccio, inizialmente solo amicizia, poi battutine, poi all’ uscita della piscina “ci fermiamo a fare 2 chiacchiere”, poi è scappato un bacio. Tra L’ altro stai offendendo il sesso femminile dando della mignotta a vanvera. Cioè lui è stato deludente e lei è tornata a casina sua. Come hanno scritto altri utenti, la prestazione scadente può esser stata anche per tensione o altro, perché non riprovarci? Infine se così fosse stato perché venire a confessare?


Perché è inciampata su di te che le avevi puntato la torcia negli occhi e hai iniziato l’interrogatorio.
La corte spietata cosa vuol dire ?
Ti rende orgoglioso ?
Come diceva Foglia un ragazzo single avrà tampinato chissà quante altre donne lì.
Già usare il termine « corteggiamento « in questo caso lo trovo fuori luogo.
Corteggiare cosa significa per te ?
Parli di corteggiamento per essere più facile il perdono … eh si, chi resisterebbe a un corteggiamento così lungo ?
Corteggiamento per me significa altro che 2 battute sul bordo vasca, due salti nella macchina e dritti al motel .


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Te lo ripeto, il flirt è durato 1/2 mesi ma di chiacchiere, ammiccamenti e battutine. 3 volte fermi in auto a parlare dove è scappato qualche bacio poi il motel una volta. Un anno è durato il corteggiamento, inizialmente allontanato ma poi il tizio è stato bravo a insistere a fare il simpatico fino a diventare amico.


Raccontami di questo corteggiamento : mandato fiori, scritto poesie, passeggiata nel parco ?
Visto che hai fatto tante domande a tua moglie, mi chiedo se le hai chiesto in cosa consisteva questo corteggiamento.
Perché se questo corteggiamento così spietato viene a mancare… cosa rimane ?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sempre, sia prima (ma anche molto molto prima), sia durante sia dopo.


Vuoi dire che hai sempre fatto controlli a campione sul cell di tua moglie, PRIMA, DURANTE e dopo il fattaccio? Solo io penso che qui ci sia qualcosa si strano (come minimo)?


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Qui è L’ esatto contrario, fisico da nuotatrice olimpionica ma perdendo quei 5 kg stava malissimo, era deperita, via le forme. Anche lei si vedeva male sottopeso.


Ma perché continuare un flirt che non fa stare sereni ? Masochismo ?
Se una cosa non ti va al punto di farti dimagrire, la rifiuti mica finisci nel motel !


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ripensandoci c’è una cosa che non mi torna..
> Detto da Alberto lei è rimasta male « perché lui non è sceso ».
> Per essere al primo incontro di un primo tradimento aveva le idee ben chiare su cosa voleva.
> Voi donne al primo incontro intimo con l’amante « siete scese « ?
> Secondo me si arriva un po’ dopo, quando si ha più confidenza.


Mi sembra la partenza di un primo incontro, almeno per me è la base. Magari può non esserlo far scendere lui al primo incontro. Almeno per me


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa te che c’è chi inizia a prendere confidenza proprio “scendendo”.
> 
> Mi fai venire voglia di imprecare, ma ho una tenera reputazione da mantenere.


Fai uscire la vera @Lostris


----------



## Lostris (28 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fai uscire la vera @Lostris


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> "corteggiatore accanito" può dare l'idea di qualcosa di comunque "esclusivo" (del tipo "chissà perchè ce l'ha tanto con me, proprio con me?")... in realtà di esclusivo in questi casi c'è ben poco, a maggior ragione se da parte di lei non c'è alcun "segnale".. sbaglio?


In realta’ accanito significa protratto e condotto con accanimento. Mai detto fosse esclusivo, e mai nemmeno pensato


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma perché continuare un flirt che non fa stare sereni ? Masochismo ?
> Se una cosa non ti va al punto di farti dimagrire, la rifiuti mica finisci nel motel !


A volte non è facile rifiutare… non è masochismo, è forse essere confusi…il mio ex aveva perso 5 chili per i sensi di colpa ma poi tornava da me fino a che non ha detto stop, ma è passato un anno. Può essere stato così anche per la moglie di Alberto. Dubbi paure e incertezze e bisogni insoddisfatti. Sul motel lo si decide bene non ci si inciampa su questo non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realta’ accanito significa protratto e condotto con accanimento. Mai detto fosse esclusivo, e mai nemmeno pensato


Intendevo: se uno ti ("ti" in generale...) risulta che evidentemente ci prova con qualsiasi cosa si muova o almeno sia ancora calda, ti fa un effetto diverso da uno che ci prova con te perchè desidererebbe solo te, a me per esempio darebbe parecchio fastidio... ma se uno ti piace, probabilmente sei più portata a valutare erroneamente il suo corteggiamento accanito come qualcosa di "speciale" da lui dedicato esclusivamente a te...


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che hai sempre fatto controlli a campione sul cell di tua moglie, PRIMA, DURANTE e dopo il fattaccio? Solo io penso che qui ci sia qualcosa si strano (come minimo)?


Non c’è niente di strano ne riuscire ogni tanto a controllare il cell, ma anche in “altri modi”. D’altronde anche lei faceva lo stesso con il mio.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Intendevo: se uno ti ("ti" in generale...) risulta che evidentemente ci prova con qualsiasi cosa si muova o almeno sia ancora calda, ti fa un effetto diverso da uno che ci prova con te perchè desidererebbe solo te, a me per esempio darebbe parecchio fastidio... ma se uno ti piace, probabilmente sei più portata a valutare erroneamente il suo corteggiamento accanito come qualcosa di "speciale" da lui dedicato esclusivamente a te...


Sono d’accordo


----------



## void (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa ad avere le prove di quanto sia successo e soprattutto di quanto non sia successo quando si parla di un flirt che dura da un anno?


Non si possono avere prove di quanto non è successo.....

@Alberto, magari è vero che l'incontro è stato deludente, magari è vero che te l'ha detto solo per non darti un dolore aggiuntivo, magari si sono visti 2 vote invece che una, ma che differenza fa? Non è che le modalità della scopata cambino il contesto. Lo ha fatto volontariamente così come volontariamente te lo ha confessato, confermandoti implicitamente di essere ancora il suo punto di riferimento, direi che non è poco.
Mi pare anche che l'immediatezza con cui lo ha fatto, seppur da te sollecitata, avvalori il fatto che la vicenda non l'ha vissuta molto bene.
Fra qualche tempo l'adrenalina di questa vicenda, in tutti i sensi, nessuno escluso, rientrerà nella normalità, le vere difficoltà cominceranno allora e sta a voi capire come e se sarà possibile (non sempre lo è) riscoprirvi e capire cosa le è (o vi è) mancato o venuto meno negli anni.

In termini di rapporti fra persone, a volte si da molta, troppa importanza a cose che per durata e intensità non ne hanno, trascurando invece ciò che si è fatto ed accumulato (o non si è fatto) nella quotidianità di una intera vita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non c’è niente di strano ne riuscire ogni tanto a controllare il cell, ma anche in “altri modi”. D’altronde anche lei faceva lo stesso con il mio.


lei il numero del tipo lo aveva sul telefono?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io a volte esprimo il mio pensiero in modo estremo.
> Ma, mi ripeto, credo che a ognuno faccia piacere pensare di avere molte occasioni di relazioni, io penso che non sia così.
> Anche prima di sposarmi (quindi giovane e bella) ho avuto relazioni e frequentazioni come tutti, ma uno non mi piaceva, un altro era fesso, con un altro mi veniva il prurito alle mani per quello che diceva ecc.
> Tra tutti questi non ho scelto quello che ho sposato. È stato l’unico ad avere le caratteristiche fisiche, caratteriali, umane e culturali per poter andare bene a me e io altrettanto per lui. A questo si aggiunge l’attrazione, da cui deriva l’innamoramento, insieme alle altre caratteristiche, e poi l’amore che porta a pensare di volerci passare la vita e soprattutto mescolare il dna.
> ...


Forse ho capito meglio il tuo pensiero.. però purtroppo tante volte capita che il matrimonio si sfasci ad esempio perchè lei preferisce l'altro evidentemente ritenendolo frettolosamente una valida e/o migliore alternativa al primo... salvo poi ritrovarsi o con un perdaballe (credo che lo capiscano solo i brianzoli, vorrebbe dire "persona che non si vuole impegnare e fa solo perdere tempo", in senso spregiativo..) o sola ma con tanti gatti da accudire (brutta immagine frutto di clichè..), o con Tavor + Serenase / Prozac sul comodino


----------



## farmer (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lui al contrario di quello che dici qui, era ossessionato dalla paura che io potessi scoprirli anche solo in auto a parlare insieme. E posso garantirti che lui non voleva assolutamente che la cosa arrivasse a me, anche qui ho delle prove certe. Io so chi è lui e lui è un dubbio se io so o meno, gira al largo e non penso proprio che se la vada a cantare (non si sa mai cosa potrebbe combinare un marito tradito). Lui è stato piantato il giorno dopo quello che è successo con mia moglie con tanto di mail (anonima fatta ad hoc) dicendogli di sparire dalla circolazione che si è pentita, di aver sbagliato, di amare suo marito e di provare a cercarla mai più. Così è stato.


 ora è più chiaro


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei credibile come una banconota da 17 euro


Ocio che l’attuale governo potrebbe anche introdurla…


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un lavorone.
> 
> 
> Chissà se poi sarà così.


Un lavorone in discesa se desiderato da entrambi. Tu hai mai avuto modo di provarci?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non c’è niente di strano ne riuscire ogni tanto a controllare il cell, ma anche in “altri modi”. D’altronde anche lei faceva lo stesso con il mio.


Alberto perdonami ma per me non è assolutamente così, io finchè sono stato bene con la mia ex moglie non mi sarei mai sognato di controllare in questo modo, ne' lei con me, e se ne avessi avuto l'esigenza sarebbe stato solo il sintomo di una compromissione grave del rapporto, come poi si è purtroppo verificato.

Poi cosa intendi esattamente con "altri modi"?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ripensandoci c’è una cosa che non mi torna..
> Detto da Alberto lei è rimasta male « perché lui non è sceso ».
> Per essere al primo incontro di un primo tradimento aveva le idee ben chiare su cosa voleva.
> Voi donne al primo incontro intimo con l’amante « siete scese « ?
> Secondo me si arriva un po’ dopo, quando si ha più confidenza.


A me danno tutte tutto subito. Mi ha insegnato Nono come si fa.


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ho capito meglio il tuo pensiero.. però purtroppo tante volte capita che il matrimonio si sfasci ad esempio perchè lei preferisce l'altro evidentemente ritenendolo frettolosamente una valida e/o migliore alternativa al primo... salvo poi ritrovarsi o con un perdaballe (credo che lo capiscano solo i brianzoli, vorrebbe dire "persona che non si vuole impegnare e fa solo perdere tempo", in senso spregiativo..) o *sola ma con tanti gatti da accudire*


Oh e no eh.. ho gatti da accudire e non sono sola e sono pure caruccia   togliamo di mezzo i cliché.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensa te che c’è chi inizia a prendere confidenza proprio “scendendo”.
> 
> Mi fai venire voglia di imprecare, ma ho una tenera reputazione da mantenere.


Impreco io per te.
Ieri sera ho provato con mia moglie, durante l’amplesso le ho detto con fare suadentemente maschio: siiiendo!

e lei: eh?

e gnente scappata la poesia, anzi scesa.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Oh e no eh.. ho gatti da accudire e non sono sola e sono pure caruccia   togliamo di mezzo i cliché.


Tu hai mandato a ramengo un matrimonio per un perdaballe?


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Tu hai mandato a ramengo un matrimonio per un perdaballe?


Ma assolutamente no, che scherzi.  L'ho scritto che non sono sola.. era per contestare il cliché della ''gattara solitaria '' .


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no, che scherzi.  L'ho scritto che non sono sola.. era per contestare il cliché della ''gattara solitaria '' .


Chiedo perdono a tutte le signore amanti dei gatti (che anch'io adoro per altro). Modifico un po' la mia risposta..

Ho usato un'immagine forte per descrivere come potrebbe finire male qualcuno che manda a ramengo un matrimonio illudendosi che l'amante sia la svolta della vita... come purtroppo talora capita veramente


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ho capito meglio il tuo pensiero.. però purtroppo tante volte capita che il matrimonio si sfasci ad esempio perchè lei preferisce l'altro evidentemente ritenendolo frettolosamente una valida e/o migliore alternativa al primo... salvo poi ritrovarsi o con un perdaballe (credo che lo capiscano solo i brianzoli, vorrebbe dire "persona che non si vuole impegnare e fa solo perdere tempo", in senso spregiativo..) o sola *ma con tanti gatti da accudire*


Aspetta aspetta che adesso arriva @ipazia...


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Chiedo perdono a tutte le signore amanti dei gatti (che anch'io adoro per altro). Modifico un po' la mia risposta..
> 
> Ho usato un'immagine forte per descrivere come potrebbe finire male qualcuno che manda a ramengo un matrimonio illudendosi che l'amante sia la svolta della vita... come purtroppo talora capita veramente


Si adesso capito il senso.  Perdonato.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Chiedo perdono a tutte le signore amanti dei gatti (che anch'io adoro per altro). Modifico un po' la mia risposta..
> 
> Ho usato un'immagine forte per descrivere come potrebbe finire male qualcuno che manda a ramengo un matrimonio illudendosi che l'amante sia la svolta della vita... come purtroppo talora capita veramente


Son pure buoni da mangiare. Da ragazzo in inverno ci si trovava in cooperativa una volta l’anno. Ricordo che non dovevano essere in calore perché le carni assumevano un sapore amarognolo. Io però il mio gatto non me lo mangerei.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Aspetta aspetta che adesso arriva @ipazia...


Bravo!


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mail anonima = nessuna prova per l'amante da mostrare in giro? Però è anche nessuna prova per @Alberto ...


lui guarda solo quello che vuole vedere.
Le chat si eliminano prima di entrare in casa, se si sa che il coniuge ha il vizio di controllare.
E come vedi il controllo del dispositivo non serve a granche


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non c’è niente di strano ne riuscire ogni tanto a controllare il cell, ma anche in “altri modi”. D’altronde anche lei faceva lo stesso con il mio.


e non è servito


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E come vedi il controllo del dispositivo non serve a granche


Però se è previsto di regola e pure reciproco è sintomo di qualcosa di grave secondo me. 

Pertanto mi riesce difficile credere a: "Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo)." ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Però se è previsto di regola e pure reciproco è sintomo di qualcosa di grave secondo me.
> 
> Pertanto mi riesce difficile credere a: "Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo)." ecc ecc ecc


potrebbe essere una forma di gelosia che ha caratterizzato il matrimonio sin dall'inizio


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio docente di fisica mi diceva lo stesso per qualsiasi tema scientifico.
> "Dipende è sempre la risposta giusta".
> Ricordo di averlo già scritto in un altro thread, ma gli assoluti di cui abbiamo vissuto per mesi hanno fatto sì che ricevesse risposte contrariate.
> Se nella scienza dubbio e dipende costituiscono le differenze principali con religione, superstizione, ignoranza  e pubblicità, in amore c'è poco da discutere.
> ...


Io, sai bene, non mi faccio problemi ad essere molto delicata  ma non me la sento di dire con certezza ad un tradito "poche balle, se ti ha tradito non ti ama". Soprattutto a chi ha deciso di perdonare.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io, sai bene, non mi faccio problemi ad essere molto delicata  ma non me la sento di dire con certezza ad un tradito "poche balle, se ti ha tradito non ti ama". Soprattutto a chi ha deciso di perdonare.


Anche perché sappiamo bene che in molti casi e‘ una gran cacata. Come se l‘amare un coniuge fosse davvero legato al sesso.
Quando raccontai a mia moglie di non esserle fedele, lei mi rispose nemmeno io lo sono a te, eppure non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita di coppia con una persona che noi sia tu.
E siamo da sempre economicamente indipendenti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se è ben allenata no....


E ma io sono una schiappa...faccio i corsi fitness perché c'è una bordo vasca che mi urla cosa devo fare... diversamente mi metterei a giocare e galleggiare come i bambini


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E ma io sono una schiappa...faccio i corsi fitness perché c'è una bordo vasca che mi urla cosa devo fare... diversamente mi metterei a giocare e galleggiare come i bambini


in piscina da me se giochi o galleggi e basta in 15 minuti sei bella che congelata...sei obbligata a nuotare...per pura sopravvivenza...


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ripensandoci c’è una cosa che non mi torna..
> Detto da Alberto lei è rimasta male « perché lui non è sceso ».
> Per essere al primo incontro di un primo tradimento aveva le idee ben chiare su cosa voleva.
> Voi donne al primo incontro intimo con l’amante « siete scese « ?
> Secondo me si arriva un po’ dopo, quando si ha più confidenza.


Io sarò strana su tutto ma non penso a cosa faccio o non faccio in base ai numeri di incontri che ci sono stati...vado d'istinto...e faccio quello che mi va lì per lì....


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> in piscina da me se giochi o galleggi e basta in 15 minuti sei bella che congelata...sei obbligata a nuotare...per pura sopravvivenza...


La pigrizia vince su tutto


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche perché sappiamo bene che in molti casi e‘ una gran cacata. Come se l‘amare un coniuge fosse davvero legato al sesso.
> Quando raccontai a mia moglie di non esserle fedele, lei mi rispose nemmeno io lo sono a te, eppure non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita di coppia con una persona che noi sia tu.
> E siamo da sempre economicamente indipendenti.


Mai avuti dubbi sul fatto che l'unica persona con cui voglio vivere la mia vita sia mio marito....avrei già avuto una bella occasione per buttarlo fuori di casa e beccarmi tutti i privilegi...non l'ho fatto in quel momento figurati se penso di farlo ora....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però lui si è sentito rassicurato


È questo che è patetico.


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un lavorone in discesa se desiderato da entrambi. Tu hai mai avuto modo di provarci?


No perché di mezzo non c’erano state corna che io sappia. Poi logicamente la mano sul fuoco io non la metto su nessuno.



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Forse ho capito meglio il tuo pensiero.. però purtroppo tante volte capita che il matrimonio si sfasci ad esempio perchè lei preferisce l'altro evidentemente ritenendolo frettolosamente una valida e/o migliore alternativa al primo... salvo poi ritrovarsi o con un perdaballe (credo che lo capiscano solo i brianzoli, vorrebbe dire "persona che non si vuole impegnare e fa solo perdere tempo", in senso spregiativo..) o sola ma con tanti gatti da accudire (brutta immagine frutto di clichè..), o con Tavor + Serenase / Prozac sul comodino


Ma a volte meglio soli che male accompagnati eh.


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui guarda solo quello che vuole vedere.
> Le chat si eliminano prima di entrare in casa, se si sa che il coniuge ha il vizio di controllare.
> E come vedi il controllo del dispositivo non serve a granche


Quello sposato, con cui scopavo anni fa, addirittura cancellava ogni volta l’app che usavamo per sentirci.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È questo che è patetico.


Si vede che ne ha bisogno.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io, sai bene, non mi faccio problemi ad essere molto delicata  ma non me la sento di dire con certezza ad un tradito "poche balle, se ti ha tradito non ti ama". Soprattutto a chi ha deciso di perdonare.


Più che altro, è importante come informazione?
Si può stare benissimo insieme senza amore, per amicizia, affetto, convenienza, abitudine, e trovare il tutto comunque piacevole e vivere una vita degna, soprattutto se si hanno 3 figli.
La questione dell'amore è sopravvalutata.
Però, se una persona arriva a tradirmi quello che mi arriva come informazione, senza ombra di dubbio, è che non mi ami più.
Poi possiamo questionare sulla cosa, sul fatto che alcune persone hanno affermato di aver tradito pur amando salvo non amare più in una fase successiva (l'esito pare comunque  scontato).
Ma chi mi ama non può nemmeno pensare di fare una cosa che mi potrebbe far soffrire.
E non stiamo parlando di errori, di sbagli.
Non è stato l'approccio di una sera, ma una sequenza di incontri in crescendo, voluti, desiderati, auspicati.
Non è di amore che si deve parlare, ma di cosa resta di ancora piacevole e importante per stare insieme con una persona.
Non è affatto detto che sia poco, anche escludendo l'amore.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> "La confessione che viene considerata non tutela è, per me, importante perché ripristina l’intimità e la complicità.": ho un amico urologo che ogni giorno deve respingere N pazienti perchè vanno da lui per risolvere problemi di erezione una volta che hanno ricevuto la "confessione". Ovviamente li respinge perchè a loro serve uno psicologo e non un urologo e tanto meno Viagra o simili, per cui che la confessione ripristini l'intimità ho qualche dubbio... sempre che per intimità si comprenda anche il sesso.. altrimenti ho capito male e mi scuso


Intimità è comunicazione completa (nei limiti di ciò che si è in grado di essere consapevoli) di ciò che si pensa, si sente, si prova. Il vero tradimento è l’interruzione di questa comunicazione. A volte avviene molto prima del tradimento propriamente detto, a volte è talmente superficiale che il tradimento si inserisce senza difficoltà.
Ti faccio un esempio. Oltre a comunicazioni possibili di pensieri personali, a me capita di fare riflessioni sulla vita, la cultura, la televisione, politica ecc. Se poi non mi ricordo con chi le ho fatte, per la generalità con cui le ho espresse, significa che non arrivavano dalla mia intimità. Ci sono invece riflessioni che a quel livello e con quelle parole posso averle fatte con pochissime persone, sono riflessioni (ribadisco anche politiche o su trasmissioni televisive) che esprimono me stessa in modo intimo. Perché una riflessione può essere considerata intima per me? Perché mi espone a fraintendimenti da parte di chi non mi conosce e non capisce e non ha benevolenza nei miei confronti. È come dare un fiore e a chi non farà che annusarlo a buttarlo non lo dai.
Può capitare di vedere buttare fiori dalla persona con cui più dovrebbe esserci intimità e lì l’intimità sparisce.


----------



## ivanl (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si vede che ne ha bisogno.


infatti, non vedo cosa ci sia da questionare tanto. E' un tipo di percorso come un altro per elaborare la cosa. Poi evolverà come riterrà meglio per lui


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Si può stare benissimo insieme senza amore, per amicizia, affetto, convenienza, abitudine, e trovare il tutto comunque piacevole e vivere una vita degna, soprattutto se si hanno 3 figli.


Potrebbe funzionare, per un po', ammesso e non concesso che entrambi si sia concordi ad impostare il rapporto in questo modo.. ma c'è il problema che se poi uno dei 2, anche senza volere, inciampa in un altro che risveglia le farfalle nello stomaco, cosa possibile se non probabile nel lungo periodo visto che nessuno dei 2 è innamorato per cui suscettibile all'"amore", l'equilibrio probabilmente non reggerebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> "La confessione che viene considerata non tutela è, per me, importante perché ripristina l’intimità e la complicità.": ho un amico urologo che ogni giorno deve respingere N pazienti perchè vanno da lui per risolvere problemi di erezione una volta che hanno ricevuto la "confessione". Ovviamente li respinge perchè a loro serve uno psicologo e non un urologo e tanto meno Viagra o simili, per cui che la confessione ripristini l'intimità ho qualche dubbio... sempre che per intimità si comprenda anche il sesso.. altrimenti ho capito male e mi scuso


Completo la parte che riguarda il sesso.
Il sesso può essere sesso semplice, che non è mai solo sesso, ed essere considerato un mezzo per l’intimità, un agito per rivelare il sé intimo, ma per sentirsi accolti. Tutto questo si agisce spesso senza la consapevolezza del bisogno di accoglienza. Se si sente che non vi è accoglienza, subentra la delusione. Ma se è avvenuto per trovare intimità, è possibile ricercare l’intimità nel rapporto che si è tradito. Ma si cerca intimità del sentire. Se si trova un deserto, non funziona. Il sesso è un mezzo.
Gli uomini che si sentono bloccati dal tradimento subìto possono aver bisogno di intimità o solo di conferme sessuali, dipende da come sono fatti loro.
Certo che ritenere che sia un danno diretto del tradimento e andare dall’urologo è segno di scarsa consapevolezza.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e non è servito


Esatto. Sapeva e ha evitato qualsiasi “segnale” che mi avrebbe portato a scoprire la tresca. Per poi venire lei a confessare.


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Completo la parte che riguarda il sesso.
> Il sesso può essere sesso semplice, che non è mai solo sesso, ed essere considerato un mezzo per l’intimità, un agito per rivelare il sé intimo, ma per sentirsi accolti. Tutto questo si agisce spesso senza la consapevolezza del bisogno di accoglienza. Se si sente che non vi è accoglienza, subentra la delusione. Ma se è avvenuto per trovare intimità, è possibile ricercare l’intimità nel rapporto che si è tradito. Ma si cerca intimità del sentire. Se si trova un deserto, non funziona. Il sesso è un mezzo.
> Gli uomini che si sentono bloccati dal tradimento subìto possono aver bisogno di intimità o solo di conferme sessuali, dipende da come sono fatti loro.
> Certo che ritenere che sia un danno diretto del tradimento e andare dall’urologo è segno di scarsa consapevolezza.


Io mi riferivo all'effetto della "confessione" che tu affermavi "ripristina l’intimità e la complicità"... mi sembrava un po' stridere col fatto che una persona si blocca appena ricevuta tale "confessione" (da come mi spiega l'urologo..)... si vede che ritenere il blocco un danno diretto dal tradimento, o più probabilmente dalla sua scoperta, sarà un errore di interpretazione del tipo post hoc erga propter hoc


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lei il numero del tipo lo aveva sul telefono?


No


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Forse ho capito meglio il tuo pensiero.. però purtroppo tante volte capita che il matrimonio si sfasci ad esempio perchè lei preferisce l'altro evidentemente ritenendolo frettolosamente una valida e/o migliore alternativa al primo... salvo poi ritrovarsi o con un perdaballe (credo che lo capiscano solo i brianzoli, vorrebbe dire "persona che non si vuole impegnare e fa solo perdere tempo", in senso spregiativo..) o sola ma con tanti gatti da accudire (brutta immagine frutto di clichè..), o con Tavor + Serenase / Prozac sul comodino


Sono di Milano, capisco.
Però io ho parlato di persone che vivono l’intimità a un altro livello.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui guarda solo quello che vuole vedere.
> Le chat si eliminano prima di entrare in casa, se si sa che il coniuge ha il vizio di controllare.
> E come vedi il controllo del dispositivo non serve a granche


Hai mai sentito parlare di webwhatsapp?


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai mai sentito parlare di webwhatsapp?


Quindi tu monitoravi costantemente le chat in tempo reale?


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> potrebbe essere una forma di gelosia che ha caratterizzato il matrimonio sin dall'inizio


Esatto


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono di Milano, capisco.
> Però io ho parlato di persone che vivono l’intimità a un altro livello.


E' giusta la definizione?


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Quindi tu monitoravi costantemente le chat in tempo reale?


Delle volte si


----------



## ivanl (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Delle volte si


molto sprovveduta tua moglie, visto che si vede se il cellulare è 'collegato' ad un pc


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Delle volte si


Sarà una forma di gelosia innocua che ha caratterizzato il matrimonio fin dall'inizio, ma questo a me sembra più malfidenza e/o mania del controllo alla STASI, tra l'altro perfettamente inutile come hanno già fatto notare, anche perchè facilmente aggirabile


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo all'effetto della "confessione" che tu affermavi "ripristina l’intimità e la complicità"... mi sembrava un po' stridere col fatto che una persona si blocca appena ricevuta tale "confessione" (da come mi spiega l'urologo..)... si vede che ritenere il blocco un danno diretto dal tradimento, o più probabilmente dalla sua scoperta, sarà un errore di interpretazione del tipo post hoc erga propter hoc


Mi sono spiegata, tu pure.
Risalire al percorso che ha reso difficile la comprensione, mi sembra inutile e noioso per chi legge.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> E' giusta la definizione?


Per me sì.
I giovani corteggiatori mi fanno subito pensare a dei pirla spaziali.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Sarà una forma di gelosia innocua che ha caratterizzato il matrimonio fin dall'inizio, ma questo a me sembra più malfidenza e/o mania del controllo alla STASI, tra l'altro perfettamente inutile come hanno già fatto notare, anche perchè facilmente aggirabile


Ecco questo controllo blocca l’intimità perché è il contrario della benevolenza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Delle volte si



Cazz assurdo...


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> infatti, non vedo cosa ci sia da questionare tanto. E' un tipo di percorso come un altro per elaborare la cosa. Poi evolverà come riterrà meglio per lui


Io ho dato la mia risposta all’inizio. Tutto il resto nemmeno me lo leggo più.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz assurdo...


Non sono il primo e non sarò l’ ultimo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non sono il primo e non sarò l’ ultimo.


Ti rendi conto che avevi consapevolezza che non vi era intimità tra voi e tu non avevi fiducia e benevolenza?


----------



## Ulisse (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai mai sentito parlare di webwhatsapp?


jamm...è l'abc dello spione...

e serve solo per spiare dei veri sprovveduti eh.
Ha lo svantaggio, grande, di indicare se ci sono altri dispositivi collegati...quindi cade un grosso vantaggio per lo spione. 
La persona spiata potrebbe adirittura trovare vantaggiosa la cosa.
Tipo scrivere e farsi scrivere quello che conviene.

Poi, ha la pecca di richiedere il costante monitoraggio.
Se concordano qualcosa...tipo orario, nome motel e poi subito cancella, se non sei li a leggere in quel momento o a fare uno snap della schermata poi tutto scompare.

tanto vale legare la persona ad una sedia e mettergli una lampada in faccia...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non sono il primo e non sarò l’ ultimo.


Si ma è totalmente da folli...
Non che tradire sia giusto ma nemmeno violare così la privacy di una persona... è corretto.
Io mi incazzerei ... veramente tanto


----------



## ParmaLetale (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sì.
> I giovani corteggiatori mi fanno subito pensare a dei pirla spaziali.


Io però conosco direttamente o indirettamente molti perdaballe dai 40/45 in su e purtroppo diverse donne sui 40 che per tali perdaballe hanno mandato a ramengo il matrimonio, forse perchè più difficili da sgamare


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che avevi consapevolezza che non vi era intimità tra voi e tu non avevi fiducia e benevolenza?


Io la vedo diversamente


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma è totalmente da folli...
> Non che tradire sia giusto ma nemmeno violare così la privacy di una persona... è corretto.
> Io mi incazzerei ... veramente tanto


Il coniuge non è una persona di cui non si deve violare la privacy, è la persona con cui si dovrebbe avere un rapporto privilegiato che esclude la privacy, perché si comunica ben oltre ciò che si può scoprire. Se così non è, il rapporto è già senza intimità.



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io però conosco direttamente o indirettamente molti perdaballe dai 40/45 in su e purtroppo diverse donne sui 40 che per tali perdaballe hanno mandato a ramengo il matrimonio, forse perchè più difficili da sgamare


Al mondo esistono anche i cretini e si trovano bene tra loro.



Alberto ha detto:


> Io la vedo diversamente


Hai capito quello che ho scritto? Condividerlo è un’altra cosa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il coniuge non è una persona di cui non si deve violare la privacy, è la persona con cui si dovrebbe avere un rapporto privilegiato che esclude la privacy, perché si comunica ben oltre ciò che si può scoprire. Se così non è, il rapporto è già senza intimità.


Onestamente ci potrebbero essere delle conversazioni che il coniuge non dovrebbe conoscere...
Banalmente se mio marito non parlasse con sua madre per x motivi ma io si...non vorrei che lui lo sapesse...


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il coniuge non è una persona di cui non si deve violare la privacy, è la persona con cui si dovrebbe avere un rapporto privilegiato che esclude la privacy, perché si comunica ben oltre ciò che si può scoprire. Se così non è, il rapporto è già senza intimità.


Inoltre col coniuge si condividono beni e redditi.
Questo consiglia di avere il polso della situazione e non farsi trovare impreparati a eventuali incidenti di percorso.


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il coniuge non è una persona di cui non si deve violare la privacy, è la persona con cui si dovrebbe avere un rapporto privilegiato che esclude la privacy, perché si comunica ben oltre ciò che si può scoprire. Se così non è, il rapporto è già senza intimità.


Si, ok. ma in pratica chi sa veramente tutto del proprio coniuge?
Non esiste forse un limite nella conoscenza o nella pretesa tale che molte persone (la maggior parte?) non supera mai?
E' poi possibile avere un rapporto di quel tipo, di completa simbiosi tra individui?
Io me lo sono chiesto e me lo chiedo di continuo.


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La questione dell'amore è sopravvalutata.
> Però, se una persona arriva a tradirmi quello che mi arriva come informazione, senza ombra di dubbio, è che non mi ami più.
> 
> Ma chi mi ama non può nemmeno pensare di fare una cosa che mi potrebbe far soffrire.
> ...


Esattamente.


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, ok. ma in pratica chi sa veramente tutto del proprio coniuge?


Direi nessuno a meno non gli si appiccica una cimice che lo monitori h24.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Onestamente ci potrebbero essere delle conversazioni che il coniuge non dovrebbe conoscere...
> Banalmente se mio marito non parlasse con sua madre per x motivi ma io si...non vorrei che lui lo sapesse...


Io invece si, vorrei che lei lo sapesse, perché trovo giusto che lei sappia che se ha problemi con sua madre non è detto che io di riflesso debba avere problemi a dialogare serenamente con mia suocera che, tra le altre cose e’ anche la nonna dei miei figli oltre a cucinarmi un sacco di manicaretti buonissimi.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Direi nessuno a meno non gli si appiccica una cimice che lo monitori h24.


Ma soprattutto chi cazzo vuole sapere tutto della gente coniuge compreso?


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2022)

ma alla fine, cos'è che non è sceso al ganzo della moglie di Alberto?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Onestamente ci potrebbero essere delle conversazioni che il coniuge non dovrebbe conoscere...
> Banalmente se mio marito non parlasse con sua madre per x motivi ma io si...non vorrei che lui lo sapesse...


Scusa, non mi devo essere spiegata.
La comunicazione *dovrebbe* essere tale da non fare nemmeno pensare di dover controllare, perché si riconosce la privacy delle amicizie del coniuge come persone, ma si è certi che vi è una comunicazione profonda.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Inoltre col coniuge si condividono beni e redditi.
> Questo consiglia di avere il polso della situazione e non farsi trovare impreparati a eventuali incidenti di percorso.


SE non ti fidi.


----------



## farmer (28 Ottobre 2022)

Purtroppo le donne sono molto brave a mentire e tua moglie qualche cosa ha allegerito, non si passa dal parlare in auto con qualche bacio, al motel di punto in bianco, c'è un percorso, c'è una consapevolezza di ciò che si va incontro, ci sono dei muri da abbattere, non viene così facile. Non voglio infierire su di te che hai scelto, giustamente, di continuare, ma tua moglie qualcosa ha nascosto, anche il fatto di confessare così facilmente e so6spettoso, poi tu la conosci e sai meglio di noi. Purtroppo quando ci si trova in certe situazioni si crede quello che si vuole credere e te lo dico per esperienza personale, non sei lucido, non sei realista e alla fine la ami tanto e la fai andar bene così...... ci sono passato e lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, ok. ma in pratica chi sa veramente tutto del proprio coniuge?
> Non esiste forse un limite nella conoscenza o nella pretesa tale che molte persone (la maggior parte?) non supera mai?
> E' poi possibile avere un rapporto di quel tipo, di completa simbiosi tra individui?
> Io me lo sono chiesto e me lo chiedo di continuo.


Io non penso a simbiosi, ma intimità.
L’intimità avrebbe portato la moglie di Alberto a dirgli che c’era sto pirla in piscina. 
Quando anche io non lo avrei raccontato? Se avessi avuto un coniuge che si sarebbe sentito in dovere e diritto di intervenire. Ma con uno così non ci può essere intimità. Gradualmente diventa un convivente a cui nascondere le scarpe nuove, così come ogni pensiero.
Ma io non penso a simbiosi, penso a comunicazione tra due persone diverse con esperienze autonome che arricchiscono reciprocamente.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Onestamente ci potrebbero essere delle conversazioni che il coniuge non dovrebbe conoscere...
> Banalmente se mio marito non parlasse con sua madre per x motivi ma io si...non vorrei che lui lo sapesse...


Dipende. Perché parli di nascosto con un’altra persona? Soprattutto se questa è sua madre? State creando una alleanza contro di lui o per supportarvi nonostante lui? State triangolando? State organizzando una festa a sorpresa?



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io invece si, vorrei che lei lo sapesse, perché trovo giusto che lei sappia che se ha problemi con sua madre non è detto che io di riflesso debba avere problemi a dialogare serenamente con mia suocera che, tra le altre cose e’ anche la nonna dei miei figli oltre a cucinarmi un sacco di manicaretti buonissimi.


Anche questa è una triangolazione per creare una alleanza.
Se accadesse una cosa del genere oggi mi domanderei perché creo un rapporto alternativo a quello genitore-figlio.


----------



## spleen (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non penso a simbiosi, ma intimità.
> L’intimità avrebbe portato la moglie di Alberto a dirgli che c’era sto pirla in piscina.
> Quando anche io non lo avrei raccontato? Se avessi avuto un coniuge che si sarebbe sentito in dovere e diritto di intervenire. Ma con uno così non ci può essere intimità. Gradualmente diventa un convivente a cui nascondere le scarpe nuove, così come ogni pensiero.
> Ma io non penso a simbiosi, *penso a comunicazione tra due persone diverse con esperienze autonome che arricchiscono reciprocamente.*


Io col mio intervento non intendevo giustificare lui o lei (come ha prontamente stracapito Etta  )  Intendevo più quanto evidenziato nel neretto.
Posto che la maggior parte dei coniugi non arriva secondo me nemmeno lontanamente a quello, penso che in un matrimonio spesso prevalgano i non detti rispetto all'intimità, per una sorta di protezione/autoprotezione della coppia.
E' chiaro che col coniuge si condivide (o si dovrebbe condividere) più che con qualsiasi altro...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Purtroppo *le donne sono molto brave a mentire* e tua moglie qualche cosa ha allegerito, non si passa dal parlare in auto con qualche bacio, al motel di punto in bianco, c'è un percorso, c'è una consapevolezza di ciò che si va incontro, ci sono dei muri da abbattere, non viene così facile. Non voglio infierire su di te che hai scelto, giustamente, di continuare, ma tua moglie qualcosa ha nascosto, anche il fatto di confessare così facilmente e so6spettoso, poi tu la conosci e sai meglio di noi. Purtroppo quando ci si trova in certe situazioni si crede quello che si vuole credere e te lo dico per esperienza personale, non sei lucido, non sei realista e alla fine la ami tanto e la fai andar bene così...... ci sono passato e lo so.


Invece tu parli così per eccesso di identificazione e tendi a fare diventare un comportamento che hai subìto  come comune al genere femminile. 
Se sono passati meno di due anni, senza supporto psicologico, è normale, dopo no.
Non è necessario vedere le donne come infide per superare un tradimento doloroso. Più che altro impedisce di avere una nuova relazione serena.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Io col mio intervento non intendevo giustificare lui o lei (come ha prontamente stracapito Etta  )  Intendevo più quanto evidenziato nel neretto.
> Posto che la maggior parte dei coniugi non arriva secondo me nemmeno lontanamente a quello, penso che in un matrimonio spesso prevalgano i non detti rispetto all'intimità, per una sorta di *protezione/autoprotezione della coppia.
> E' chiaro che col coniuge si condivide (o si dovrebbe condividere) più che con qualsiasi altro*...


Sì. Purtroppo diventa prioritario proteggere la coppia, che farla crescere.
Poi ci si sente soli e si dorme coi cani (o con i gatti).


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto chi cazzo vuole sapere tutto della gente coniuge compreso?


Ah boh non lo so. Suppongo chi magari sospetta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende. Perché parli di nascosto con un’altra persona? Soprattutto se questa è sua madre? State creando una alleanza contro di lui o per supportarvi nonostante lui? State triangolando? State organizzando una festa a sorpresa?


Per x motivi...
Un mio caro amico non parla ne con la madre ne col fratello..
E verosimilmente potrei anche organizzare effettivamente un evento a sorpresa...

Ma spiarmi lo reputo veramente un atto assurdo...


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questa è una triangolazione per creare una alleanza.
> Se accadesse una cosa del genere oggi mi domanderei perché creo un rapporto alternativo a quello genitore-figlio.


Assolutamente si, le alleanze servono a far capire che io posso decidere in totale autonomia con chi legare o non legare. Se lei ha problemi con sua madre, lei ha problemi con sua madre, non io.
Poi la mia intelligenza, essendone dotato, mi farà scremare gli argomenti da trattare con la suocera per non mettere in difficoltà sua figlia e mia moglie.
E mia moglie essendo intelligente se no non sarebbe moglie quando accaduto lo ha capito benissimo.  
Di certo non devo sottostare ad obblighi di convenienza per mostrare a mia moglie quella che sarebbe a tutti gli effetti una finta lealtà.


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, la dice tutta sulla cura che ha per te.


....scusa ma ho bisogno di capire bene il tuo punto di vista.... Solitamente una delle prime domande che fai quando un tradito racconta la propria storia è se la traditrice o  traditore abbiano liberamente confessato oppure il tradimento sia stato scoperto.
E nel secondo caso inviti giustamente a ragionare se avrebbe terminato di propria iniziativa il rapporto clandestino nel caso non fosse stato scoperto/a .
Ora questa donna, da quanto racconta Alberto, ha confessato tutto subito e la configuri come un fatto negativo.
Fammi capire.... secondo te ogni tradimento dovrebbe portare a prescindere ad un divorzio?


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ogni tradimento dovrebbe portare a prescindere ad un divorzio?


Il mio ( ipotetico ) sicuramente sì.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ....scusa ma ho bisogno di capire bene il tuo punto di vista.... Solitamente una delle prime domande che fai quando un tradito racconta la propria storia è se la traditrice o  traditore abbiano liberamente confessato oppure il tradimento sia stato scoperto.
> E nel secondo caso inviti giustamente a ragionare se avrebbe terminato di propria iniziativa il rapporto clandestino nel caso non fosse stato scoperto/a .
> Ora questa donna, da quanto racconta Alberto, ha confessato tutto subito e la configuri come un fatto negativo.
> Fammi capire.... secondo te ogni tradimento dovrebbe portare a prescindere ad un divorzio?


Certo che si. Quando gestito così maldestramente assolutamente si. E ci aggiungo anche che un traditore maldestro merita di perdere tutto, casa,soldi, rispetto, reputazione.
Sei stato incapace di farti i cazzi tuoi in santa pace? Bene, ora paghi.

In questo specifico caso poi è pure peggio: 

quando si trattava di godere anche mentalmente con attenzioni, corteggiamenti, baci sesso, andava bene godesse solo lei.

quando si è trattato di soffrire allora si e dovuto soffrire in due, scaricando tutta lammmerda del peso del corno sul marito.

che alla fine non centrava una beata mazza.

comoda la vita così.

spero di avere risposto esaustivamente al tuo quesito.


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 53 anni e mia moglie 45 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 7. Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
> Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
> ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso facendola sedere e masturbandosi solo guardandola e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.


Per esperienza personale ti posso solamente dire che aldilà di tutte le dinamiche che ti ha raccontato o dei film in testa che tu ti farai inevitabilmente in testa, se deciderai di perdonare e di proseguire con lei, il rapporto che avevi fino a prima del fattaccio è definitivamente morto/defunto.
Attenzione, non sto dicendo che sarà necessariamente peggiore, anzi,  ma sicuramente che sarà diverso.
E soprattutto la persona che avrai al tuo fianco sarà per sempre ai tuoi occhi una persona diversa da quella che era prima. E questo, unitamente alla fiducia che non è così facile da riconquistare e da dare....
Dovrai solo capire con il tempo se riuscirai a sopportare questa cosa....
Semplificando il tutto, secondo me questo è il fulcro del discorso.


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che si. Quando gestito così maldestramente assolutamente si. E ci aggiungo anche che un traditore maldestro merita di perdere tutto, casa,soldi, rispetto, reputazione.
> Sei stato incapace di farti i cazzi tuoi in santa pace? Bene, ora paghi.
> 
> In questo specifico caso poi è pure peggio:
> ...


Mi rimane da capire quando, secondo te, un tradimento merita di essere perdonato.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Per esperienza personale ti posso solamente dire che aldilà di tutte le dinamiche che ti ha raccontato o dei film in testa che tu ti farai inevitabilmente in testa, se deciderai di perdonare e di proseguire con lei, il rapporto che avevi fino a prima del fattaccio è definitivamente morto/defunto.
> Attenzione, non sto dicendo che sarà necessariamente peggiore, anzi,  ma sicuramente che sarà diverso.
> E soprattutto la persona che avrai al tuo fianco sarà per sempre ai tuoi occhi una persona diversa da quella che era prima. E questo, unitamente alla fiducia che non è così facile da riconquistare e da dare....
> Dovrai solo capire con il tempo se riuscirai a sopportare questa cosa....
> Semplificando il tutto, secondo me questo è il fulcro del discorso.


Quindi giù per capire: si tratta solo di imparare a far finta di niente?


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il mio ( ipotetico ) sicuramente sì.


Mi dà tanto che ragioni per convenienza personale....


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Mi rimane da capire quando, secondo te, un tradimento merita di essere perdonato.


Mai. 
Ma non è il tradimento che non si può perdonare, bensì l’essersi fatti sgamare.


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi giù per capire: si tratta solo di imparare a far finta di niente?


Non è fare finta di niente.
È capire se si riesce a proseguire nel breve,/ medio periodo con questo fardello senza farsi troppo del male e sperando che nel tempo si allegerisca e nel contempo il rapporto di coppia si rinnovi e si ricostruisca. Però la base è che bisogna accettare di avere a fianco una persona diversa da quella che si pensava essere la propria dolce metà.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Non è fare finta di niente.
> È capire se si riesce a proseguire nel breve,/ medio periodo con questo fardello senza farsi troppo del male e sperando che nel tempo si allegerisca e nel contempo il rapporto di coppia si rinnovi e si ricostruisca. Però la base è che bisogna accettare di avere a fianco una persona diversa da quella che si pensava essere la propria dolce metà.


E che Questa diversità non è in meglio.


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mai.
> Ma non è il tradimento che non si può perdonare, bensì l’essersi fatti sgamare.


..... vabbè ma questa risposta non vale.
Mi sembri un politico quando parla per non dire nulla...


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E che Questa diversità non è in meglio.


Molto difficilmente sarà in meglio effettivamente....


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> ..... vabbè ma questa risposta non vale.
> Mi sembri un politico quando parla per non dire nulla...


Allora, tu fai domande ed io rispondo.
Se preferisci io risponda solo quello che tu gradisci, già nel testo della domanda mi metti le possibili risposte:
A)
B)
C)

Magari anche con un punteggio associato ad ogni risposta in modo poi alla fine di tracciare un profilo psicologico della persona che ha risposto.

Diversamente se vuoi una risposta sincera ti adegui, ma vedo che non riesci.


----------



## Anatoly79 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua risposta. In effetti hai azzeccato in pieno, abbiamo una vita soddisfacente e in armonia. Per questo il fattaccio mi (ci) ha messo scombussolamento, sopratutto di testa, perché nei fatti, in realtà, abbiamo riscoperto, entrambi, una voglia uno dell’ altro ancora maggiore. La possibilità della fine, ci  ha messo addosso passione, gelosia è tante altre cose che dopo tutti questi anni passati insieme un po’ si affievoliscono. Per quanto riguarda la percezione della moglie sono sicuro che sia la stessa, anzi, al contrario, penso che lei abbia anche realizzato che delle volte “il troppo stroppia”, e che ha ricevuto talmente tanto che non ha saputo valutare, ma ripeto, non penso sia una giustificazione, ma lei stessa ripete che non si riconosce in quel periodo, non riconosce la persona, quello che ha fatto e come disporito succedere visto che vive bene, sta bene, ha tutto quello che gli serve e che sta bene con me e mi ama. Come già detto, tutto bello, ma faccio fatica a pensare che abbia avuto questo cedimento, se pur una sola volta, se pur frettolosamente con le pentimento e confessione immediata.


*“ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”*

Ciao Alberto, mi dispiace per quello che è successo, ho letto attentamente i tuoi post fino a questo e nel primo mi sono soffermato sulle righe riportate su in grassetto, sintesi della vicenda.
Sicuramente non è un  rapporto totalmente svuotato e quindi irreversibile, ma vedo che non è il cedimento di una sola volta come "caso isolato" circoscritto a un lasso di tempo breve, ma una caso che dura da più di un'anno, seppur con modalità di corteggiamento e tradimento "bianco" che poi ha avuto l'epilogo confessato.
Io, visto che oltre a parlarne con noi, mi affiderei a un buon terapeuta, dapprima individualmente e poi magari in coppia, per comprendere meglio i motivi e capisco anche che dai 40 ai 50 è l'età delle "conferme" e ci sarebbe pure stato se foste stato un "tradimento flash" (ovvero caso isolato corteggiamento breve brevissimo - tromabata - pentimento), allora sarei il primo a dirti, sorvola, ma come detto su è "durato un'anno " e non ha mai parlato di nulla neanche un'accenno o a mandare un segnale che mancava qualcosa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma alla fine, cos'è che non è sceso al ganzo della moglie di Alberto?


Mannaggia....ti sei distratto...lui non è sceso a leccare la patata della moglie di Alberto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mannaggia....ti sei distratto...lui non è sceso a leccare la patata della moglie di Alberto


E lei di rimando non l ha spompinato


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che si. Quando gestito così maldestramente assolutamente si. E ci aggiungo anche che un traditore maldestro merita di perdere tutto, casa,soldi, rispetto, reputazione.
> Sei stato incapace di farti i cazzi tuoi in santa pace? Bene, ora paghi.
> 
> In questo specifico caso poi è pure peggio:
> ...


Le famose aggravanti


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E lei di rimando non l ha spompinato


Che porche che siete.


----------



## Anatoly79 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao grazie per la tua risposta. “Lui non è sceso” intendo che il rapporto si è limitato a “estraggo, infilo, sfilo e mi masturbo e finisco guardandoti” senza neanche provare a baciarla nelle parti intime.
> bella la tua domanda se avesse continuato, beh, non ho la controprova ma penso proprio di no, perché se fosse stata convinta, poteva benissimo tacere il tradimento pur non frequentando più il tizio. Penso che lei sia stata lusingata del
> Corteggiamento assiduo di un trentenne, lei che non accetta i cambiamenti degli anni che passano e vedere un giovanotto interessato ad una milf fa sentire bene, mettiamoci dentro anche un periodo di stress e di andarsene fuori di testa per una serie di cose (testimoniato
> Anche da una perdita di peso notevole) il
> Gioco è fatto.


Corteggiamento assiduo di un trentenne, *lei che non accetta i cambiamenti degli anni che passano e vedere un giovanotto interessato ad una milf* fa sentire bene, mettiamoci dentro anche un periodo di stress e di andarsene fuori di testa per una serie di cose (testimoniato
Anche da una perdita di peso notevole) il
Gioco è fatto. 

Ecco perché ti dicevo un "ottimo terapista", tu, nella sventura mi sembri si ferito, ma lucido, lei no.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le famose aggravanti


Come si direbbe qui in padania: mia moglie mi faceva correre!


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora, tu fai domande ed io rispondo.
> Se preferisci io risponda solo quello che tu gradisci, già nel testo della domanda mi metti le possibili risposte:
> A)
> B)
> ...


 Sei forte però eh....metti sempre sotto pressione tutto e tutti ma appena vieni leggermente incalzato scleri ......


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sei forte però eh....metti sempre sotto pressione tutto e tutti ma appena vieni leggermente incalzato scleri ......


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Sei forte però eh....metti sempre sotto pressione tutto e tutti ma appena vieni leggermente incalzato scleri ......


Ma non sto sclerando ti sto rispondendo, ma vedo che non ti piacciono le mie risposte e quindi ora dici che sclero, ma questo e chi mi conosce lo sa, è il mio normale tono.
Pero‘, se vuoi che ti dica che hai fatto bene a perdonare il corno che hai subito te lo dico…almeno sei sereno anche tu. 
E ho come l’impressione che stai cercando di spostare il focus dalle mie risposte non gradite ad altro.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, le alleanze servono a far capire che io posso decidere in totale autonomia con chi legare o non legare. Se lei ha problemi con sua madre, lei ha problemi con sua madre, non io.
> Poi la mia intelligenza, essendone dotato, mi farà scremare gli argomenti da trattare con la suocera per non mettere in difficoltà sua figlia e mia moglie.
> E mia moglie essendo intelligente se no non sarebbe moglie quando accaduto lo ha capito benissimo.
> Di certo non devo sottostare ad obblighi di convenienza per mostrare a mia moglie quella che sarebbe a tutti gli effetti una finta lealtà.


Capisco che per te è fondamentale la tua indipendenza relazionale, più che i manicaretti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E lei di rimando non l ha spompinato


Te non me la lecchi  e io non ti spompino... così impari la prossima volta


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che per te è fondamentale la tua indipendenza relazionale, più che i manicaretti.


Assolutamente si. 
Anche se, la prossima volta che mi fa la cervella fritta o la salsa verde, se vuoi te ne porto un po’ in un frigoverre.


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma non sto sclerando ti sto rispondendo, ma vedo che non ti piacciono le mie risposte e quindi ora dici che sclero, ma questo e chi mi conosce lo sa, è il mio normale tono.
> Pero‘, se vuoi che ti dica che hai fatto bene a perdonare il corno che hai subito te lo dico…almeno sei sereno anche tu.


La miglior difesa è l'attacco...... strategia che mi piace e condivido.
Ti ringrazio ma in questo momento non mi serve l'approvazione di nessuno....ho fatto delle scelte e non le rimpiango...


----------



## ionio36 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Per esperienza personale ti posso solamente dire che aldilà di tutte le dinamiche che ti ha raccontato o dei film in testa che tu ti farai inevitabilmente in testa, se deciderai di perdonare e di proseguire con lei, il rapporto che avevi fino a prima del fattaccio è definitivamente morto/defunto.
> Attenzione, non sto dicendo che sarà necessariamente peggiore, anzi,  ma sicuramente che sarà diverso.
> E soprattutto la persona che avrai al tuo fianco sarà per sempre ai tuoi occhi una persona diversa da quella che era prima. E questo, unitamente alla fiducia che non è così facile da riconquistare e da dare....
> Dovrai solo capire con il tempo se riuscirai a sopportare questa cosa....
> ...


Sono d'accordo al110% su quanto hai scritto.
Il 110% indica la "lode" sulla assoluta condivisione. (Percentuale che va' di moda per indicare più del massimo)


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> La miglior difesa è l'attacco...... strategia che mi piace e condivido.
> Ti ringrazio ma in questo momento non mi serve l'approvazione di nessuno....ho fatto delle scelte e non le rimpiango...


Non sto attaccando poiché ho nulla da difendere, sto solo dando risposte a chi mi ha fatto domande. Ma comprendo non sempre gradite.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che porche che siete.


Giulia.... è lei che dice le porcherie


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Giulia.... è lei che dice le porcherie


Eh Giulia di porcherie….se ne intende….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh Giulia di porcherie….se ne intende….


Ma se sono quasi santa


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, ok. ma in pratica chi sa veramente tutto del proprio coniuge?
> Non esiste forse un limite nella conoscenza o nella pretesa tale che molte persone (la maggior parte?) non supera mai?
> E' poi possibile avere un rapporto di quel tipo, di completa simbiosi tra individui?
> Io me lo sono chiesto e me lo chiedo di continuo.


La dinamica di un CD non è tutta udibile dall'essere umano, eppure c'è. Il nostro orecchio non sente tutti i suoni che avverte il mio cane.
Quello che conta è sentire
L'ESSENZIALE.


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non sto attaccando poiché ho nulla da difendere, sto solo dando risposte a chi mi ha fatto domande. Ma comprendo non sempre gradite.


Ma non devi sopravvalutati troppo. No riesci sempre ad andare a bersaglio con le tue risposte pungenti.....


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mai.
> Ma non è il tradimento che non si può perdonare, bensì l’essersi fatti sgamare.


Provocatore.
Il tradimento celato non esiste.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo che si. Quando gestito così maldestramente assolutamente si. E ci aggiungo anche che un traditore maldestro merita di perdere tutto, casa,soldi, rispetto, reputazione.
> Sei stato incapace di farti i cazzi tuoi in santa pace? Bene, ora paghi.
> 
> In questo specifico caso poi è pure peggio:
> ...


Meglio mentire a vita a chi sta al tuo fianco?
Apprezzabile invece che abbia avuto le palle per mettere in discussione sé stessa, la coppia, tutto il progetto.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi giù per capire: si tratta solo di imparare a far finta di niente?


Ad accettare che chi si ha al fianco ha le nostre stesse pulsioni.
Di solito, è così.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Corteggiamento assiduo di un trentenne, *lei che non accetta i cambiamenti degli anni che passano e vedere un giovanotto interessato ad una milf* fa sentire bene, mettiamoci dentro anche un periodo di stress e di andarsene fuori di testa per una serie di cose (testimoniato
> Anche da una perdita di peso notevole) il
> Gioco è fatto.
> 
> Ecco perché ti dicevo un "ottimo terapista", tu, nella sventura mi sembri si ferito, ma lucido, lei no.


Non cominciamo con il solito richiamo patologico.
Nel sesso un giovane rende di più.
E' più attraente, sano, leggero.
E lo dico da non più giovane.
Che rabbia mi fanno!
Poi ognuna ha i suoi gusti, certo. Per fortuna ci sono anche quelle che apprezzano i non giovani.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.
> Anche se, la prossima volta che mi fa la cervella fritta o la salsa verde, se vuoi te ne porto un po’ in un frigoverre.


Mi hai messo le spie per sapere queste cose?


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai messo le spie per sapere queste cose?


Anche a te piace il cervello fritto???...ne potrei mangiare in quantità industriale


----------



## Ulisse (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche a te piace il cervello fritto???...ne potrei mangiare in quantità industriale


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche a te piace il cervello fritto???...ne potrei mangiare in quantità industriale


Meraviglioso!


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche a te piace il cervello fritto???...ne potrei mangiare in quantità industriale


----------



## ivanl (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche a te piace il cervello fritto???...ne potrei mangiare in quantità industriale


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


>


E siamo già in tre ... voglio vedere dove arriviamo


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> non ha mai parlato di nulla neanche un'accenno o *a mandare un segnale che mancava qualcosa.*


Ovvio: prima voleva trombarselo.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Ma non devi sopravvalutati troppo. No riesci sempre ad andare a bersaglio con le tue risposte pungenti.....


Volessi pungere scriverei e tu di materiale ne hai fornito.


----------



## Anatoly79 (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non cominciamo con il solito richiamo patologico.
> Nel sesso un giovane rende di più.
> E' più attraente, sano, leggero.
> E lo dico da non più giovane.
> ...


@danny si sicuramente è come dici tu, ormai il fattaccio è avvenuto, intendevo deve capire Lei se è stato un momento , una fase, oppure ha capito di volere il giovane forte e prestante, con l'aiuto di uno psicologo, non con l'aiuto del marito che sarà sempre di parte (la propria) si capisce.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Provocatore.
> Il tradimento celato non esiste.


Eh…non direi. Lasciamo perdere il sottoscritto, abbiamo utenti di questo forum che tradiscono serenamente senza venire sgamati da anni e lo sai anche tu.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Meglio mentire a vita a chi sta al tuo fianco?
> Apprezzabile invece che abbia avuto le palle per mettere in discussione sé stessa, la coppia, tutto il progetto.


Mi sovviene un pensiero: le palle le ha trovate solo dopo averci scopato. L’è’ dulsa l’uga.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ad accettare che chi si ha al fianco ha le nostre stesse pulsioni.
> Di solito, è così.


ma Non credo feriscano le pulsioni, bensì le modalità di soddisfazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai messo le spie per sapere queste cose?


Tipo che adori i frigoverre?


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> non ha mai parlato di nulla neanche un'accenno o a mandare un segnale che mancava qualcosa.


Anatoly a lui che fregava che se lei mandava un segnale o no... troppo preso a spiarla con i suoi sistemi , (della serie il Mossad me spiccia casa  ), per vedere ste quisquilie , magari la moglie i segnali li ha lanciati pure, ma forse lui non li ha visti perché la sua testa era sempre sul pc a controllare le chat ed altro..


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


>


Uli…non vedi come siamo intelligenti? E’ perché mangiamo la cervella di vitello fritta!


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> @danny si sicuramente è come dici tu, ormai il fattaccio è avvenuto, intendevo deve capire Lei se è stato un momento , una fase, oppure ha capito di volere il giovane forte e prestante, con l'aiuto di uno psicologo, non con l'aiuto del marito che sarà sempre di parte (la propria) si capisce.


Ma per lei basta un'amica, lo psicologo cura.
E qui non ci sono malattie.
C'è solo del sano appetito sessuale, che è malsano solo per chi viene tradito.
Il problema è che lei ha scambiato l'amica per il marito (cosa che accadde anche a me) e non ha l'esatta percezione delle conseguenze, probabilmente.
Magari era sotto pressione o era stata vista da qualcuno e temeva che arrivasse il pettegolezzo alle orecchie del marito, intendo dire che tante possono essere le motivazioni per aprirsi su questa cosa.
O magari aveva solo voglia di aprire un tavolo di concertazione sul problema, che magari non è solo legato al tradimento.
Ora, io non sto neanche a fare le pulci alla storia raccontata, che usa le stesse parole già lette in altre storie, perché sarebbe solo mettere inutili pulci nell'orecchio.
Ormai il fatto è condiviso. Si deve partire ora da ciò che è rimasto di valore.
Meglio spirituale che materiale, ma anche quest'ultimo ha il suo peso.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tipo che adori i frigoverre?


Anche.
L’ultimo tipo che ho preso, di altra marca, ha una piccola valvola che crea il vuoto mettendo il cibo caldo, va aperta per fare entrare l’aria e consentire l’apertura.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi sovviene un pensiero: le palle le ha trovate solo dopo averci scopato. L’è’ dulsa l’uga.


Va beh, ma per trovare le palle qualche mutande la devi abbassare.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche.
> L’ultimo tipo che ho preso, di altra marca, ha una piccola valvola che crea il vuoto mettendo il cibo caldo, va aperta per fare entrare l’aria e consentire l’apertura.


Io ne uso uno simile per la schisceta quotidiana…eh si ora sai anche questo di me, mi sto aprendo con te….


----------



## Foglia (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E ma io sono una schiappa...faccio i corsi fitness perché c'è una bordo vasca che mi urla cosa devo fare... diversamente mi metterei a giocare e galleggiare come i bambini


Quello che faccio io quando vado con figlio e amici in piscina


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma per trovare le palle qualche mutande la devi abbassare.


E ho capito ma cazzo, prima si fa sbattere e poi glielo dice?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> (...) Ormai il fatto è condiviso. Si deve partire ora da ciò che è rimasto di valore.
> Meglio spirituale che materiale, ma anche quest'ultimo ha il suo peso.


Ho fatto ciò che non faccio mai. Ho lasciato l‘essenziale.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ne uso uno simile per la schisceta quotidiana…eh si ora sai anche questo di me, mi sto aprendo con te….


Che intimità!


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E ho capito ma cazzo, prima si fa sbattere e poi glielo dice?


Perché tu lo diresti prima???


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Anatoly a lui che fregava che se lei mandava un segnale o no... troppo preso a spiarla con i suoi sistemi , (della serie il Mossad me spiccia casa  ), per vedere ste quisquilie , magari la moglie i segnali li ha lanciati pure, ma forse lui non li ha visti perché la sua testa era sempre sul pc a controllare le chat ed altro..


Ma guarda che purtroppo non è il primo che racconta ste cose assurde ..
Io ok ti tradisco ma se tu mi spii ...alla fine quella che poi si incazza di brutto sono io...
Sono io che poi mi devo riguadagnare la tua fiducia ..
Spiare le chat equivale ad ascoltare il proprio partner mentre si confessa col prete (....certe cose devo restare segrete)


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che intimità!


Questa è la vera intimità di altro livello di cui tu parli spesso! Ammettilo!


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché tu lo diresti prima???


quando raccontai a mia moglie di non essere fedele, non avevo rapporti extraconiugali da 372 giorni.


----------



## Mir (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Volessi pungere scriverei e tu di materiale ne hai fornito.


Questa affermazione ti qualifica una volta per tutte.... almeno emerge che le offese e le affermazioni spregiudicate che ti permetti di fare a dritta ed a manca sono dolose.....per un attimo avevo pensato che lo facessi senza rendertene conto.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Questa affermazione ti qualifica una volta per tutte.... almeno emerge che le offese e le affermazioni spregiudicate che ti permetti di fare a dritta ed a manca sono dolose.....per un attimo avevo pensato che lo facessi senza rendertene conto.


ovvio che sono dolose e qui sono già qualificato e ci mancherebbe anche non lo siano.
noto però che dalla prima di domanda che mi hai fatto, giusto per capire il mio pensiero, le cui risposte non hai gradito, ora sposti il focus altrove. Non faceva prima a farlo subito senza girarci troppo attorno?


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che purtroppo non è il primo che racconta ste cose assurde ..
> Io ok ti tradisco ma se tu mi spii ...alla fine quella che poi si incazza di brutto sono io...
> Sono io che poi mi devo riguadagnare la tua fiducia ..
> Spiare le chat equivale ad ascoltare il proprio partner mentre si confessa col prete (....certe cose devo restare segrete)


Non lo so sai. Io non l'ho mai fatto nemmeno una volta e idem chi sta al mio fianco. Io mi preoccupo di qualcosa se ne vedo i motivi e devono essere belli validi, non faccio della mia vita un inferno perché ho delle paure che non riesco a controllare.. non puoi passare la vita a cercare di difenderti da qualcosa che non sai se avverrà mai.. è solo una perdita di tempo..


----------



## Ulisse (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> E siamo già in tre ... voglio vedere dove arriviamo


assaggiato solo un paio di volte tanti anni fa
strano come consistenza e sapore
bocciato


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non lo so sai. Io non l'ho mai fatto nemmeno una volta e idem chi sta al mio fianco. Io mi preoccupo di qualcosa se ne vedo i motivi e devono essere belli validi, non faccio della mia vita un inferno perché ho delle paure che non riesco a controllare.. non puoi passare la vita a cercare di difenderti da qualcosa che non sai se avverrà mai.. è solo una perdita di tempo..


Condivido.
Passare il tempo ad avere paura di quello che potrebbe essere ma che di fatto non sai nemmeno se è, non ha alcun senso.
Qui si che servono medicine.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio: prima voleva trombarselo.


Vedi che sei bastardo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È questo che è patetico.


D'altronde se uno è intenzionato a perdonare


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> quando raccontai a mia moglie di non essere fedele, non avevo rapporti extraconiugali da 372 giorni.


Eh, 372 sono tanti, se erano 369 potevo capire, ma 372...
Va beh, ma di solito non va esattamente così...


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> assaggiato solo un paio di volte tanti anni fa
> strano come consistenza e sapore
> bocciato


Orribile  .. piatto della cucina tipica della mia città , solo che spesso è d'abbacchio, provato una volta un pezzetto e non ho rimesso per poco..   nà schifezza, come altri celebratissimi piatti..


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che purtroppo non è il primo che racconta ste cose assurde ..
> Io ok ti tradisco ma se tu mi spii ...alla fine quella che poi si incazza di brutto sono io...
> Sono io che poi mi devo riguadagnare la tua fiducia ..
> Spiare le chat equivale ad ascoltare il proprio partner mentre si confessa col prete (....certe cose devo restare segrete)


Come ribaltare la frittata.
Mai spiato mia moglie, salvo quando ho iniziato a capire che mi stava tradendo.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Orribile  .. piatto della cucina tipica della mia città , solo che spesso è d'abbacchio, provato una volta un pezzetto e non ho rimesso per poco..   nà schifezza, come altri celebratissimi piatti..


Le interiora sì, ma il cervello.... BOH!
Mai provato.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, 372 sono tanti, se erano 369 potevo capire, ma 372...
> Va beh, ma di solito non va esattamente così...


A proposito di 369, ho scoperto che in Brianza c’è un club prive che si chiama proprio così!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> D'altronde se uno è intenzionato a perdonare


Si può perdonare senza imporre modalità ridicole.
Poi magari lui o entrambi sono personaggi in vista e rischiano la reputazione. Che ne sappiamo?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di 369, ho scoperto che in Brianza c’è un club prive che si chiama proprio così!


Ha fuori delle statue?


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Come ribaltare la frittata.
> Mai spiato mia moglie, salvo quando ho iniziato a capire che mi stava tradendo.


Eh ma come dicevo in questo caso è normale! Hai dei fondati sospetti quindi indaghi.. non che ti fai una succursale del Mossad a casa, prima che avvenga qualsiasi fatto... allora sei malato.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di 369, ho scoperto che in Brianza c’è un club prive che si chiama proprio così!


Eh sì.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può perdonare senza imporre modalità ridicole.
> Poi magari lui o entrambi sono personaggi in vista e rischiano la reputazione. Che ne sappiamo?


Però in questo contesto la ragione della continuazione del rapporto deve essere reciprocamente chiara: questione di immagine.

Non che mi si venga a dire invece: amore ti perdono perché ti amo tanto e so che può capitare e invece lo fai solo per non sputtanarti in giunta comunale.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Eh ma come dicevo in questo caso è normale! Hai dei fondati sospetti quindi indaghi.. non che ti fai una succursale del Mossad a casa, prima che avvenga qualsiasi fatto... allora sei malato.


Ovviamente se ci sono fondati motivi salta tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha fuori delle statue?


A dire la verità, io fuori ci ho visto solo la cabina del metano. Ero lì per lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh…non direi. Lasciamo perdere il sottoscritto, abbiamo utenti di questo forum che tradiscono serenamente senza venire sgamati da anni e lo sai anche tu.


Essere sgamati può capitare quello che non dovrebbe capitare e che chi tradisce non fa tutto il possibile per non essere sgamato. Il non preoccuparsi che l’altro possa Sgamarti è ll’aggravante per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


>


Quattro!!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Essere sgamati può capitare quello che non dovrebbe capitare e che chi tradisce non fa tutto il possibile per non essere sgamato. Il non preoccuparsi che l’altro possa Sgamarti è ll’aggravante per quel che mi riguarda


esatto! L’accendiamo! ie damo fogo!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A dire la verità, io fuori ci ho visto solo la cabina del metano. Ero lì per lavoro.


In realtà era una battuta per @danny


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Eh ma come dicevo in questo caso è normale! Hai dei fondati sospetti quindi indaghi.. non che ti fai una succursale del Mossad a casa, prima che avvenga qualsiasi fatto... allora sei malato.


E' indispensabile.
Diciamo che la mania del controllo non l'ho mai capita, ma in effetti ha un che di patologico.
Certo, se i sospetti cominciano a essere abbastanza convincenti, è anche un po' da pirla far finta di niente perché non si deve MAI controllare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può perdonare senza imporre modalità ridicole.
> Poi magari lui o entrambi sono personaggi in vista e rischiano la reputazione. Che ne sappiamo?


Essere in vista e scegliere la modalità sono cose separati


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può perdonare senza imporre modalità ridicole.
> Poi magari lui o entrambi sono personaggi in vista e rischiano la reputazione. Che ne sappiamo?


Mi sembra che inizialmente abbia detto che siano di un paese, quindi è molto più facile essere visti o andare incontro a chiacchiere incontrollate.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Essere in vista e scegliere la modalità sono cose separati


Non ho idea dei ragionamenti di chi pensa alla reputazione.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che inizialmente abbia detto che siano di un paese, quindi è molto più facile essere visti o andare incontro a chiacchiere incontrollate.


Le chiacchiere interessano se si dà importanza al giudizio.


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le chiacchiere interessano se si dà importanza al giudizio.


Eh ma raramente ho incontrato persone abitanti in un paese che non ne fossero preoccupati o condizionati ..


----------



## Ulisse (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Orribile  .. piatto della cucina tipica della mia città , solo che spesso è d'abbacchio, provato una volta un pezzetto e non ho rimesso per poco..   nà schifezza, come altri celebratissimi piatti..


si..anche per me orrendo ma non essendo un piatto tipico da me, probabilmente chi lo ha preparato non ha saputo valorizzarlo..semmai fosse possibile 
Difficilmente ci riproverò a mangiarlo.
Abbiamo la fortuna di avere i Italia una enormità di cose buone da mangiare....se qualcosa mi resta fuori va bene lo stesso


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quello sposato, con cui scopavo anni fa, addirittura cancellava ogni volta l’app che usavamo per sentirci.


Esatto, si fa così se non vuoi destare sospetti


----------



## Anatoly79 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Anatoly a lui che fregava che se lei mandava un segnale o no... troppo preso a spiarla con i suoi sistemi , (della serie il Mossad me spiccia casa  ), per vedere ste quisquilie , magari la moglie i segnali li ha lanciati pure, ma forse lui non li ha visti perché la sua testa era sempre sul pc a controllare le chat ed altro..


stavo leggendo adesso il controllo delle chat
e beh...allora ci ha spiegato/raccontato pochino o per lo meno a suo modo a sto punto...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Eh ma raramente ho incontrato persone abitanti in un paese che non ne fossero preoccupati o condizionati ..


A me non ha mai interessato l’opinione degli sconosciuti, non molto nemmeno dei conosciuti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Quattro!!!!


Anche a me non piace per nulla...
Ma manco le interiora...e tutti i vari organi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai mai sentito parlare di webwhatsapp?


Si, ma ci sono tante app


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Mir ha detto:


> Mi dà tanto che ragioni per convenienza personale....


Perché scusa? Mica tutti perdoniamo un tradimento. Io non so se riuscirei perché perderei la fiducia.


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche a me non piace per nulla...
> Ma manco le interiora...e tutti i vari organi...


Idem sorella!!  Vuol dire che stavolta l'aperitivo lo faremo noi due e @CIRCE74 rimarrà a mangiare le cervella da sola ..


----------



## Anatoly79 (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma per lei basta un'amica, lo psicologo cura.
> E qui non ci sono malattie.
> C'è solo del sano appetito sessuale, che è malsano solo per chi viene tradito.
> Il problema è che lei ha scambiato l'amica per il marito (cosa che accadde anche a me) e non ha l'esatta percezione delle conseguenze, probabilmente.
> ...


beh si concordo, la regola del "first strike" adottato dalla moglie ha sempre un suo perchè, certo anche la provabilità che non sia stata "la" scopata ma "le" scopate, sia da prendere in considerazione, anche se il nostro amico è sicuro che sia "la" e noi lo prendiamo per buono, vale sempre il principio della buona fede.


----------



## ionio36 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto come avrai capito, da questa discussione, non ricaverai più nulla. 
Datti un mese di tempo e poi ci risentiamo.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche a me non piace per nulla...
> Ma manco le interiora...e tutti i vari organi...


Pensa che qualche decennio fa consideravo disgustosa la mozzarella di bufala. Evidentemente avevo assaggiato un tipo mal conservato.
Vale così per tutto. Pensa a chi dicesse che qualcosa che ti piace (dai ravioli, alle lasagne, al vitel tonné) è immangiabile perché ha assaggiato un tipo in scatola... 
A mia nuora non piaceva la torta di mele. Poi ha mangiato la mia è ne ha mangiato due fette è ne ha portata a casa.


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> stavo leggendo adesso il controllo delle chat
> e beh...allora ci ha spiegato/raccontato pochino o per lo meno a suo modo a sto punto...


Infatti io mi sono subito chiesta se al momento che lei ha confessato (nemmeno tanto spontaneamente), lui non fosse già a conoscenza di tutto, e glielo abbia fatto capire a lei .. se leggi come gli ha estorto i particolari sembrerebbe che lui fosse già bello informato ..


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> beh si concordo, la regola del "first strike" adottato dalla moglie ha sempre un suo perchè, certo anche la probabilità che non sia stata "la" scopata ma "le" scopate, sia da prendere in considerazione, anche se il nostro amico è sicuro che sia "la" e noi lo prendiamo per buono, vale sempre il principio della buona fede.


Per lui può essere significativo il plurale.
Noi pensiamo che lo sia?


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non cominciamo con il solito richiamo patologico.
> Nel sesso un giovane rende di più.
> *E' più attraente*, sano, leggero.
> E lo dico da non più giovane.
> ...


Chi l’ha detto che uno giovane sia più attraente?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che qualche decennio fa consideravo disgustosa la mozzarella di bufala. Evidentemente avevo assaggiato un tipo mal conservato.
> Vale così per tutto. Pensa a chi dicesse che qualcosa che ti piace (dai ravioli, alle lasagne, al vitel tonné) è immangiabile perché ha assaggiato un tipo in scatola...
> A mia nuora non piaceva la torta di mele. Poi ha mangiato la mia è ne ha mangiato due fette è ne ha portata a casa.


Va bene 
Domenica vengo a pranzo da te e me lo cucini ..
Porto il vino va bene?
Per le 13?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene
> Domenica vengo a pranzo da te e me lo cucini ..
> Porto il vino va bene?
> Per le 13?


La torta di mele vuole la pallina di gelato alla vaniglia


----------



## Anatoly79 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Eh ma come dicevo in questo caso è normale! Hai dei fondati sospetti quindi indaghi.. non che ti fai una succursale del Mossad a casa, prima che avvenga qualsiasi fatto... allora sei malato.


un pò di sana ironia, c'è da considerare che la moglie non aveva il contatto telefonico del "tipo", quindi diciamo "il traffico whatsapp" risulta pulito, adesso ho aveva un secondo telefono o usava un sistema di comunicazione, sicuro ed efficace, ma che comporta un coinvolgimento di diversi "fiancheggiatori" (il che non regge con lo sputtanamento", chiamasi "PIZZINI"


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che purtroppo non è il primo che racconta ste cose assurde ..
> Io ok ti tradisco ma se tu mi spii ...alla fine quella che poi si incazza di brutto sono io...
> *Sono io che poi mi devo riguadagnare la tua fiducia ..*
> Spiare le chat equivale ad ascoltare il proprio partner mentre si confessa col prete (....certe cose devo restare segrete)


Diciamo entrambi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche a te piace il cervello fritto???...ne potrei mangiare in quantità industriale


Me lo davano da piccola. 
Ma non mi è mai piaciuto


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Me lo davano da piccola.
> Ma non mi è mai piaciuto


Cinque!!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene
> Domenica vengo a pranzo da te e me lo cucini ..
> Porto il vino va bene?
> Per le 13?


Non ho voglia di cucinare cervella. La mangio al ristorante.
Non per respingerti


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che qualche decennio fa consideravo disgustosa la mozzarella di bufala. Evidentemente avevo assaggiato un tipo mal conservato.
> Vale così per tutto. Pensa a chi dicesse che qualcosa che ti piace (dai ravioli, alle lasagne, al vitel tonné) è immangiabile perché ha assaggiato un tipo in scatola...
> A mia nuora non piaceva la torta di mele. Poi ha mangiato la mia è ne ha mangiato due fette è ne ha portata a casa.


Sono "piatti tipici" li ho assaggiati tutti, cucinati pure bene e non dico altro,  e confermo che mi abbastanza schifo, tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Cinque!!


Che brutto ricordo


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di cucinare cervella. La mangio al ristorante.
> Non per respingerti


Non si è invitata per la torta di mele?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Sono "piatti tipici" li ho assaggiati tutti, cucinati pure bene e non dico altro,  e confermo che mi abbastanza schifo, tutti.


Ti fa schifo tutto?
E cosa mangi?


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che brutto ricordo


A chi lo dici.. io ero pure piccina.. traumatizzata guarda.. quasi come quando mi mettevano l'orzo nel latte e volevano farmi credere che fosse caffè!!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non si è invitata per la torta di mele?


La torta è inimitabile. Ma sempre devo aver voglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> A chi lo dici.. io ero pure piccina.. traumatizzata guarda.. quasi come quando mi mettevano l'orzo nel latte e volevano farmi credere che fosse caffè!!


L'ovomaltina, non ho mai capito perché me la sciogluevano nel latte. Io volevo il cacao


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La torta è inimitabile. Ma sempre devo aver voglia


Eeehhh va beh! Ora non vuoi proprio fare niente


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti fa schifo tutto?
> E cosa mangi?


Ho detto che mi fan schifo i piatti tipici , non tutto. Io mangio tutto ho una dieta bilanciata, tranne interiora e cervello di animali e pesce crudo. E comunque mangio poca carne... spesso dirotto sui legumi..


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ho detto che mi fan schifo i piatti tipici , non tutto. Io mangio tutto ho una dieta bilanciata, tranne interiora e cervello di animali e pesce crudo. E comunque mangio poca carne... spesso dirotto sui legumi..


Pure io


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'ovomaltina, non ho mai capito perché me la sciogluevano nel latte. Io volevo il cacao


Pure a me!!  Io al massimo accettavo il Nesquik


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pure io


Ci siamo trovate!! Anime gemelle!! 

Eehmmm Anima gemella , non so accorpare i post ..


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ho detto che mi fan schifo i piatti tipici , non tutto. Io mangio tutto ho una dieta bilanciata, tranne *interiora e cervello di animali *e pesce crudo. E comunque mangio poca carne... spesso dirotto sui legumi..


E mangi interiora di chi? 
Scherzo. Il pesce crudo per me impensabile.
Ma avevo scritto ravioli, vitel tonné... cose squisite, orribili in scatola, come si trovano all’estero, hai risposto che non ti piace nulla. Mi sembra davvero strano. 
Tutta l’alimentazione è fatta di piatti tipici, se li elimini rimane poco. Anche pasta e ceci è tipico.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Cinque!!


Ma stai raccogliendo il numero delle persone a cui non piace il cervello fritto? Poi fate una gita?


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E mangi interiora di chi?
> Scherzo. Il pesce crudo per me impensabile.
> Ma avevo scritto ravioli, vitel tonné... cose squisite, orribili in scatola, come si trovano all’estero, hai risposto che non ti piace nulla. Mi sembra davvero strano.
> Tutta l’alimentazione è fatta di piatti tipici, se li elimini rimane poco. Anche pasta e ceci è tipico.


Ci siamo comprese male oppure ho scritto male io. Interiora animali assolutamente no! Pesce crudo idem!  Ravioli e tutti i primi li adoro.. faccio un'ottima pasta e ceci e pasta e fagioli con un po' di cotica (ma pochissima) ... Vitel Tonnè lo so fare molto bene, tutti si complimentano per la mia salsa e mi piace.  Ti parlavo di piatti tipici della mia regione, di quello stavamo parlando, se vai a vedere : mi fan schifo tutti anche se nella mia regione son cucinati "molto bene".


----------



## Ulisse (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> pesce crudo


questo è buono eh...molto


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma stai raccogliendo il numero delle persone a cui non piace il cervello fritto? Poi fate una gita?


Si! Come i Re Magi portiamo omaggi al primo mangiatore di Cervella fritte in salsa verde! Con culto di adorazione


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ci siamo comprese male oppure ho scritto male io. Interiora animali assolutamente no! Pesce crudo idem!  Ravioli e tutti i primi li adoro.. faccio un'ottima pasta e ceci e pasta e fagioli con un po' di cotica (ma pochissima) ... Vitel Tonnè lo so fare molto bene, tutti si complimentano per la mia salsa e mi piace.  Ti parlavo di piatti tipici della mia regione, di quello stavamo parlando, se vai a vedere : mi fan schifo tutti anche se nella mia regione son cucinati "molto bene".


Adesso è chiaro.
Non so la tua regione.


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> questo è buono eh...molto


Non mi piace... ed ho paura a mangiarne, se non è freschissimo si passano discreti guai di salute...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Si! Come i Re Magi portiamo omaggi al primo mangiatore di Cervella fritte in salsa verde! Con culto di adorazione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di cucinare cervella. La mangio al ristorante.
> Non per respingerti



Molto diplomatica


----------



## Angie17 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Eccoci arriviamo!!! Oh voglio gli stessi stivali rossi eh!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non si è invitata per la torta di mele?


No 
Per quello portavo il vino...
Per annaffiare le cervella


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Alberto come avrai capito, da questa discussione, non ricaverai più nulla.
> Datti un mese di tempo e poi ci risentiamo.
> In bocca al lupo!


Hai ragione, troppi pareri discordanti, si va da lo “è stata solo un incidente di percorso e dopo 27 anni ci sta, si è pentita subito, prova a ricostruire ci sono le basi”, a “chi tradisce non ama, ti ha mentito e ha sfilato più volte, ecc”. In realtà ho 3/4 spunti buoni che mi hanno riflettere (tu sei uno di quelli che mi ha fatto pensare molto) e da qui cercherò di trovare la strada giusta.


----------



## Lostris (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No
> Per quello portavo il vino...
> Per annaffiare le cervella


Questo è uno degli OT più truculenti che io ricordi


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 53 anni e mia moglie 45 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 7. Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
> Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
> ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), *mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole*…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso facendola sedere e masturbandosi solo guardandola e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.





Alberto ha detto:


> Si, lei ha rischiato tanto
> 
> si ha rischiato tantissimo. Abbiamo parlato moltissimo in questi 4 mesi, *la sua confessione è dovuta al fatto che si sentiva sporca, che non sarebbe riuscita a venire a letto con me sapendo quello che aveva fatto, facendo finta di niente.* Ha preferito dirmi, rischiare ma confessare tutto. So di essere pesante, perché ogni tanto (spesso) gli lancio frecciatine, gli faccio altre domande, L’ accuso delle volte con delle offese “velate”, spesso “ingoia”, ma *delle volte  di sclera dicendomi e ripetendomi che ha sbagliato, che non si riconosce, che per qualche motivo era “fuori di testa”, ma vuole dimenticare e io così non l’ aiuto.* Sicuramente ha ragione, dovrei cercare di non parlarne più (ne abbiamo già parlato abbastanza), ma è più forte di me, spesso me ne vado in crisi, penso a quello che abbiamo passato in questi 27 anni, sempre insieme, sempre uniti, pensando che niente e nessuno avrebbe mai messo a rischio il nostro matrimonio.
> Aggiungo che in questa “guerra”, mi sento maledettamente solo, di quello che è successo non ho voluto dire niente a nessuno, né alla sua famiglia ne alla mia, ne parenti, ne amici. Per assurdo, l’ unica mia valvola di sfogo è proprio lei e mi sento di dover parlare ( delle volte anche esagerando), ma Putroppo non voglio e posso farlo con altri. So anche che se mi tengo tutto dentro, sarebbe peggio, in quanto, penso che scoppierei e la lascerei.


Benvenuto!

Non ho letto tutta la discussione, ma in questi due post io vedo delle dissonanze...tu le vedi?

Sul sottolineato, se ne aveste parlato abbastanza non sentiresti l'esigenza di riparlarne, anche solo provocando come scrivi di fare.

Da traditrice, non penso che ti avrei detto alcunchè.
E la mia sporcizia me la sarei asciugata per i fatti miei.

SE la mia intenzione fosse dimenticare.


Se invece la mia intenzione fosse *condividere e per davvero rischiare*, allora ne parlerei.
Ma NON per dimenticare.
Bensì per mettere in mezzo tutto.

Da quello che vien prima la scopata alla scopata al dopo scopata all'adesso.
Tutta la strada percorsa nelle emozioni dell'attesa, gli immaginari, le fantasie.

La scopata è solo la conclusione di altro.
Ed è l'altro a fare la differenza.

E, molto probabilmente, è esattamente tutto quell'altro che ti sollecita rancore e rabbia.

O perlomeno, se provo ad immedesimarmi in una tradita, sarebbe quello a farmi incazzare.
Non la scopata.
Ma come ci si è arrivati.

Tutte le volte in cui si è scientemente deciso di non parlare. Di tacere. Di omettere. Di nascondere.
LA ponderazione della scelta.
L'eccitazione della preparazione e dell'avvicinamento.

La scopata o le scopate, sono il finale.
Che può essere gran finale o finale di merda come è successo a tua moglie.

E...al tuo posto io le chiederei cosa la fa sentire sporca.
SE il tipo che le si masturba davanti guardandola (e quindi rispecchiandole un determinato immaginario a cui non era preparata) oppure il percorso.

Di certo, però...parlare di una cosa, che ha un peso per chi ascolta, e poi fare pure la richiesta di dimenticare, la trovo una vigliaccata.

D'altro canto...se io parlo e tu (generico) mi massacri di battutine e provocazioni dopo un po', mi romperei stopperei il giochetto.

O si parla chiaro e da adulti, oppure sì...tacere.
Non dimenticare però.

Questa mi sembra una richiesta impossibile.

Per entrambi.

E se lei pensa di dimenticare...se la sta raccontando della grossa


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione, troppi pareri discordanti, si va da lo “è stata solo un incidente di percorso e dopo 27 anni ci sta, si è pentita subito, prova a ricostruire ci sono le basi”, a “chi tradisce non ama, ti ha mentito e ha sfilato più volte, ecc”. In realtà ho 3/4 spunti buoni che mi hanno riflettere (tu sei uno di quelli che mi ha fatto pensare molto) e da qui cercherò di trovare la strada giusta.


Ti prego non chiamarlo incidente però. Non è inciampata dentro un motel per sbaglio e caduta sul suo pistolino.


----------



## Alberto (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Infatti io mi sono subito chiesta se al momento che lei ha confessato (nemmeno tanto spontaneamente), lui non fosse già a conoscenza di tutto, e glielo abbia fatto capire a lei .. se leggi come gli ha estorto i particolari sembrerebbe che lui fosse già bello informato ..


Non sapevo assolutamente nulla. Ho notato solo nell’ ultimo mese uno stato d’ animo depressivo, nervosa e con un forte dimagrimento.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi l’ha detto che uno giovane sia più attraente?


Mediamente sì.
Nei casi particolari dipende.
Come al solito.
Tu adesso sei più attraente di quello che sarai quando avrai 60 anni.
Se non altro perché il tuo range potenziale va dai 30 agli 80.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ci siamo trovate!! Anime gemelle!!
> 
> Eehmmm Anima gemella , non so accorpare i post ..


Per il cibo direi proprio di si


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> un pò di sana ironia, c'è da considerare che la moglie non aveva il contatto telefonico del "tipo", quindi diciamo "il traffico whatsapp" risulta pulito, adesso ho aveva un secondo telefono o usava un sistema di comunicazione, sicuro ed efficace, ma che comporta un coinvolgimento di diversi "fiancheggiatori" (il che non regge con lo sputtanamento", chiamasi "PIZZINI"


Basta scriversi qui in Mp dal pc dell'ufficio... Per dire
E chi ti becca?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No
> Per quello portavo il vino...
> Per annaffiare le cervella


Vai quando fa la torta è meglio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente sì.
> Nei casi particolari dipende.
> Come al solito.
> Tu adesso sei più attraente di quello che sarai quando avrai 60 anni.
> Se non altro perché il tuo range potenziale va dai 30 agli 80.


Io ho un successone con gli 80enni...
Ce ne sono un paio che mi fanno un filo quando mi vedono sempre camminare sulla pista ciclopedonale 
Sono carinissimi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vai quando fa la torta è meglio


Allora mi prenoto per una merenda...
O una colazione...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> jamm...è l'abc dello spione...
> 
> e serve solo per spiare dei veri sprovveduti eh.
> Ha lo svantaggio, grande, di indicare se ci sono altri dispositivi collegati...quindi cade un grosso vantaggio per lo spione.
> ...


Quello che ha fatto, l'ha su bissata di domande


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco questo controllo blocca l’intimità perché è il contrario della benevolenza.


Ma sai che mi e venuto in mente i figli. Più li controlli più trovano soluzioni per fregarti. 
Magari solo per fare un dispetto o dimostrare di essere riusciti a fare quello che volevano.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma sai che mi e venuto in mente i figli. Più li controlli più trovano soluzioni per fregarti.
> Magari solo per fare un dispetto o dimostrare di essere riusciti a fare quello che volevano.


La sfiducia blocca la comunicazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sfiducia blocca la comunicazione.


È da prendere in considerazione anche l"oppressione di essere sempre controllati.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho un successone con gli 80enni...
> Ce ne sono un paio che mi fanno un filo quando mi vedono sempre camminare sulla pista ciclopedonale
> Sono carinissimi


È un classico. Mia moglie ne aveva uno che sperava nella sua vedovanza
Per ora siamo vivi entrambi.
Io e il (nel frattempo divenuto) ultra novantenne.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma sai che mi e venuto in mente i figli. Più li controlli più trovano soluzioni per fregarti.
> Magari solo per fare un dispetto o dimostrare di essere riusciti a fare quello che volevano.


Sì, ovvio. Ma la moglie non è un figlio,  eh.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Me lo davano da piccola.
> Ma non mi è mai piaciuto


Anche a me non piace… mi fa rabbrividire!!!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho un successone con gli 80enni...
> Ce ne sono un paio che mi fanno un filo quando mi vedono sempre camminare sulla pista ciclopedonale
> Sono carinissimi


 dai mi consolo, io ricevo complimenti dagli ultra sessantenni e già mi sembrano vecchi  oggi in ufficio uno mi ha detto che era il suo ultimo giorno di lavoro e poi andava in pensione, ed è stato felice di finire lavorando con me


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> dai mi consolo, io ricevo complimenti dagli ultra sessantenni e già mi sembrano vecchi  oggi in ufficio uno mi ha detto che era il suo ultimo giorno di lavoro e poi andava in pensione, ed è stato felice di finire lavorando con me


I desideri non invecchiano quasi mai con l'età.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> dai mi consolo, io ricevo complimenti dagli ultra sessantenni e già mi sembrano vecchi  oggi in ufficio uno mi ha detto che era il suo ultimo giorno di lavoro e poi andava in pensione, ed è stato felice di finire lavorando con me


Passa agli 80enni...sono dei tesori...
Sabato scorso uno al cimitero che non mi vedeva da un po'...si è accorto che avevo cambiato colore dei capelli!!!
Volevo sposarlo ...li...tanto la chiesetta c è


----------



## Ulisse (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho un successone con gli 80enni...
> Ce ne sono un paio che mi fanno un filo quando mi vedono sempre camminare sulla pista ciclopedonale
> Sono carinissimi


Tanto che ti porti vecchia?
Ma 75:è l'età allora?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Tanto che ti porti vecchia?
> Ma 75:è l'età allora?


ma scusa???
Hai visto le foto del profilo di telegram....ti sembra una domanda da fare?


----------



## Ulisse (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ma scusa???
> Hai visto le foto del profilo di telegram....ti sembra una domanda da fare?


Foto palesemente ritoccate con Photoshop


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Foto palesemente ritoccate con Photoshop



E va beh lo ammetto
75... è l età


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente sì.
> Nei casi particolari dipende.
> Come al solito.
> Tu adesso sei più attraente di quello che sarai quando avrai 60 anni.
> Se non altro perché il tuo range potenziale va dai 30 agli 80.


No ma io parlavo di maschi. Non perché uno è giovane allora sia più attraente. Il mio range di attrazione va da sopra i 45 anni.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Passa agli 80enni...sono dei tesori...
> Sabato scorso uno al cimitero che non mi vedeva da un po'...si è accorto che avevo cambiato colore dei capelli!!!
> Volevo sposarlo ...li...tanto la chiesetta c è


Anche lui è stato tenero, mi ha portato anche il caffè.. gli 80enni sono un po’ troppo stagionati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche lui è stato tenero, mi ha portato anche il caffè.. gli 80enni sono un po’ troppo stagionati


non hai visto i miei vecchietti 
Tutti in forma e zero pancia!
Tutti lindi e profumati...

Se non mi bannano oggi per gli OT non lo fanno più


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È da prendere in considerazione anche l"oppressione di essere sempre controllati.


Mi irrito già se mi chiedono “cosa fai di bello?”


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mannaggia....ti sei distratto...lui non è sceso a leccare la patata della moglie di Alberto


e quindi lei si è risentita ed ha confessato tutto ad Alberto.   ma PD


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione, troppi pareri discordanti, si va da lo “è stata solo un incidente di percorso e dopo 27 anni ci sta, si è pentita subito, prova a ricostruire ci sono le basi”, a “chi tradisce non ama, ti ha mentito e ha sfilato più volte, ecc”. In realtà ho 3/4 spunti buoni che mi hanno riflettere (tu sei uno di quelli che mi ha fatto pensare molto) e da qui cercherò di trovare la strada giusta.


Anche perché al di là del parere degli altri restano comunque cazzi tuoi, come lo sono stati per tanti altri a loro tempo. Come ti è stato detto da altri, qui soluzioni non ne trovi. Puoi solo prendere atto di non essere l’unico e tratte qualche utile (forse) spunto per soffrire meno. Ma il lavoro sarà comunque tutto tuo o vostro.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> I desideri non invecchiano quasi mai con l'età.


Anzi….più invecchio e più divento porco!


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quindi lei si è risentita ed ha confessato tutto ad Alberto.   ma PD


E poi mi insultano….meno male che tu mi capisci…


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ovvio. Ma la moglie non è un figlio,  eh.


Ovvio ma se la soffochi, per il troppo bene, il rischio comunque è lo stesso il bisogno di libertà


----------



## farmer (28 Ottobre 2022)

Purtroppo, Alberto, ti rimarrà il tarlo se lei ti ha detto la verità oppure c'è stato dell'altro, non lo saprai mai, dovrai vivere con quel pensiero, io ora,dopo vent'anni, quando ci penso ormai non ci do' più tanto peso. D'ora in avanti l'importante è il voi come coppia, entrambi dovete impegnarvi per essere coppia, dovete essere complici nella vita nel sesso nella famiglia soprattutto, con il tempo tutto passerà, ci ripenserai  ma non sarà più un magone, ripeto, l'importante è il presente e il futuro, già da subito dovete vivere da fidanzatini, coccolarvi, amarvi, ed essere importanti l'uno per l'altra, vedrai che tutto si aggiusterà.......ci vuole tempo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Purtroppo, Alberto, ti rimarrà il tarlo se lei ti ha detto la verità oppure c'è stato dell'altro, non lo saprai mai, dovrai vivere con quel pensiero, io ora,dopo vent'anni, quando ci penso ormai non ci do' più tanto peso. D'ora in avanti l'importante è il voi come coppia, entrambi dovete impegnarvi per essere coppia, dovete essere complici nella vita nel sesso nella famiglia soprattutto, con il tempo tutto passerà, ci ripenserai  ma non sarà più un magone, ripeto, l'importante è il presente e il futuro, già da subito dovete vivere da fidanzatini, coccolarvi, amarvi, ed essere importanti l'uno per l'altra, vedrai che tutto si aggiusterà.......ci vuole tempo


Visto che sono passati tanti anni, riesci a spiegarmi l’importanza di come si sono svolti i rapporti sessuali che sai che ci sono stati?


----------



## Lara3 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche lui è stato tenero, mi ha portato anche il caffè.. gli 80enni sono un po’ troppo stagionati


Ma fino a quando…funzionano ?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma fino a quando…funzionano ?


Non saprei  preferisco i giovani o i miei coetanei! Sono un po’ esigente


----------



## Actorus (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non c’è niente di strano ne riuscire ogni tanto a controllare il cell, ma anche in “altri modi”. D’altronde anche lei faceva lo stesso con il mio.


Alberto ho letto la tua storia ma non ho seguito tutta la discussione,  possono essere diversi i modi di comunicare tra due amanti. gli errori da parte loro possono capitare. spero per voi che riusciate pur con le difficoltà del caso  il vostro cammino di coppia. Nel mio caso il cellulari erano due!!!! ,non ho scritto la mia storia  forse perché ancora impegnato a scalare la montagna del mio dolore per il tradimento subito, son 3 mesi che dormo nella stanza degli ospiti perché a differenza tua non sopporto i suoi tentativi di (riconciliazione), per ora non mando all'aria tutto perché c'è di mezzo una figlia di 12 anni , ed io non sopporto di sentirmi così umiliato, offeso, da chi avevo messo al primo posto nella mia vita.


----------



## Actorus (28 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E ma io sono una schiappa...faccio i corsi fitness perché c'è una bordo vasca che mi urla cosa devo fare... diversamente mi metterei a giocare e galleggiare come i bambini


Viva la leggerezza!


----------



## Etta (28 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma fino a quando…funzionano ?


Fino a quando prendono la pastiglietta blu. Scherzo. Io per ora sono arrivata solo a 54.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Cmq sta sera ho osservato attentamente i miei compagni di nuoto...
Tra che eravamo in 4 gatti ..
Tra che con gli occhialini non vedo un beato cazzo...
Ma non ho percepito nulla...
Però in compenso ho pensato alla moglie di Alberto...


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si, lei ha rischiato tanto
> 
> si ha rischiato tantissimo. Abbiamo parlato moltissimo in questi 4 mesi, la sua confessione è dovuta al fatto che si sentiva sporca, che non sarebbe riuscita a venire a letto con me sapendo quello che aveva fatto, facendo finta di niente. Ha preferito dirmi, rischiare ma confessare tutto. So di essere pesante, perché ogni tanto (spesso) gli lancio frecciatine, gli faccio altre domande, L’ accuso delle volte con delle offese “velate”, spesso “ingoia”, ma delle volte sclera dicendomi e ripetendomi che ha sbagliato, che non si riconosce, che per qualche motivo era “fuori di testa”, ma vuole dimenticare e io così non l’ aiuto. Sicuramente ha ragione, dovrei cercare di non parlarne più (ne abbiamo già parlato abbastanza), ma è più forte di me, spesso me ne vado in crisi, penso a quello che abbiamo passato in questi 27 anni, sempre insieme, sempre uniti, pensando che niente e nessuno avrebbe mai messo a rischio il nostro matrimonio.
> Aggiungo che in questa “guerra”, mi sento maledettamente solo, di quello che è successo non ho voluto dire niente a nessuno, né alla sua famiglia ne alla mia, ne parenti, ne amici. Per assurdo, l’ unica mia valvola di sfogo è proprio lei e mi sento di dover parlare ( delle volte anche esagerando), ma Putroppo non voglio e posso farlo con altri. So anche che se mi tengo tutto dentro, sarebbe peggio, in quanto, penso che scoppierei e la lascerei.


Dinamiche che tutti conosciamo benissimo. Resterete insieme ma verrà fuori spessissimo. Anche dopo anni ed anni. Tu cambierai. Il rapporto cambierà. Avrai un lungo periodo di alti e bassi. Poi farai il callo, meno dolore ma sarai più distaccato. Più cinico. Quella sensazione di prima dimentica. Non tornerà mai più. Fidati. Impossibile. Ma si sopravvive.


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cmq sta sera ho osservato attentamente i miei compagni di nuoto...
> Tra che eravamo in 4 gatti ..
> Tra che con gli occhialini non vedo un beato cazzo...
> Ma non ho percepito nulla...
> Però in compenso ho pensato alla moglie di Alberto...


Preoccupante


----------



## Alberto (29 Ottobre 2022)

farmer ha detto:


> Purtroppo, Alberto, ti rimarrà il tarlo se lei ti ha detto la verità oppure c'è stato dell'altro, non lo saprai mai, dovrai vivere con quel pensiero, io ora,dopo vent'anni, quando ci penso ormai non ci do' più tanto peso. D'ora in avanti l'importante è il voi come coppia, entrambi dovete impegnarvi per essere coppia, dovete essere complici nella vita nel sesso nella famiglia soprattutto, con il tempo tutto passerà, ci ripenserai  ma non sarà più un magone, ripeto, l'importante è il presente e il futuro, già da subito dovete vivere da fidanzatini, coccolarvi, amarvi, ed essere importanti l'uno per l'altra, vedrai che tutto si aggiusterà.......ci vuole tempo


Grazie per le bellissime parole e per l’ incoraggiamento.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Fino a quando prendono la pastiglietta blu. Scherzo. Io per ora sono arrivata solo a 54.


Ciao Etta, stai partendo al mare ?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Idem sorella!!  Vuol dire che stavolta l'aperitivo lo faremo noi due e @CIRCE74 rimarrà a mangiare le cervella da sola ..


E no!!!!...a questo punto mi farei una bella cenetta a tre con @Pincopallino e @Brunetta ...come finirà? Con me e Pinco messi in punizione in ginocchio sui ceci



Brunetta ha detto:


> Che intimità!


Siete dolci come lo zucchero insieme 



Actorus ha detto:


> Viva la leggerezza!


Quando si può fa sempre bene


----------



## ologramma (29 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Le interiora sì, ma il cervello.... BOH!
> Mai provato.


dell'abbacchio il cervello è buonissimo , fatte portà ,,, le interiora in romanesco si chiamano la coratella  , fatta con i carciofi è una delizia c'è chi le preferisce  con la cipolla


----------



## Etta (29 Ottobre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao Etta, stai partendo al mare ?


Yep. Sono in viaggio.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dell'abbacchio il cervello è buonissimo , fatte portà ,,, le interiora in romanesco si chiamano la coratella  , fatta con i carciofi è una delizia c'è chi le preferisce  con la cipolla


Anche la coratella è un piatto che adoro!!!!


----------



## Ulisse (29 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche la coratella è un piatto che adoro!!!!


Sei una con cui è meglio non naufragare soli su un'isola deserta senza cibo...
È chiaro ora.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sei una con cui è meglio non naufragare soli su un'isola deserta senza cibo...
> È chiaro ora.


Faresti una finaccia....ho sempre fame e se non posso mangiare divento insopportabile...peggio dei bambini...


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Faresti una finaccia....ho sempre fame e se non posso mangiare divento insopportabile...peggio dei bambini...


Allora mi sa che devi mangiare più spesso….


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora mi sa che devi mangiare più spesso….


Cosa stai insinuando???


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cosa stai insinuando???


Gnente…


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gnente…


Risposta saggia


----------



## Angie17 (29 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche la coratella è un piatto che adoro!!!!


Dovremmo scambiarci il luogo dove viviamo, visto che ami usi e costumi della mia città.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Dovremmo scambiarci il luogo dove viviamo, visto che ami usi e costumi della mia città.


Ma io amo tutto quello che è commestibile ....anzi no...ora che ricordo prima mangiavo volentieri la trippa...una volta mi ha fatto male e non sono più riuscita a mangiarla...


----------



## Angie17 (29 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma io amo tutto quello che è commestibile ....anzi no...ora che ricordo prima mangiavo volentieri la trippa...una volta mi ha fatto male e non sono più riuscita a mangiarla...


Pure la trippa ti piaceva?!   Allora è sicuro, sei una mia ex concittadina che si è trasferita in altro luogo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Pure la trippa ti piaceva?!   Allora è sicuro, sei una mia ex concittadina che si è trasferita in altro luogo.


No no. ...nata e cresciuta qui... è che mi piace tutto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma io amo tutto quello che è commestibile ....anzi no...ora che ricordo prima mangiavo volentieri la trippa...una volta mi ha fatto male e non sono più riuscita a mangiarla...


Sei sicura di non essere un muratore bergamasco?sei un pozzo


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei sicura di non essere un muratore bergamasco?sei un pozzo


Cosa ti devo dire....sono parecchio "materiale"...per me le cose più goderecce della vita sono mangiare, bere e....trombare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cosa ti devo dire....sono parecchio "materiale"...per me le cose più goderecce della vita sono mangiare, bere e....trombare


Perché non ingrassi
A me resta solo il trombare
Anzi no... piuttosto non mangio ma bevo


----------



## Nonècomecredi (31 Ottobre 2022)

@Alberto Può essere in qualche modo che tu già conosca il tipo o il tipo conosce te? La confessione, anche se non spontanea, sicuramente è sospetta! Poi io personalmente penso che una donna molto carina, come la descrivi tu, che ha bisogno di attenzioni anche da uomini più giovani (35 anni non è certo un ragazzino ma è un uomo!), insomma, non è proprio il massimo. Magari è una che flirta ed è convita di riuscire a gestire le avances, ma a questo giro è capitolata. Che carattere ha tua moglie?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (31 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è scesa=non ha baciato i genitali.


dalle mie parti "se ne è scesa" significa "è rimasta in cinta". Quindi applicata alla frase: "lei non è neanche rimasta in cinta"


----------



## Alberto (31 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @Alberto Può essere in qualche modo che tu già conosca il tipo o il tipo conosce te? La confessione, anche se non spontanea, sicuramente è sospetta! Poi io personalmente penso che una donna molto carina, come la descrivi tu, che ha bisogno di attenzioni anche da uomini più giovani (35 anni non è certo un ragazzino ma è un uomo!), insomma, non è proprio il massimo. Magari è una che flirta ed è convita di riuscire a gestire le avances, ma a questo giro è capitolata. Che carattere ha tua moglie?


Lei è afflitta. Tieni presente che L’ ho conosciuta che aveva 17 anni, era vergine ed è stata solo con me. Di carattere sembra una dona forte ma fondamentalmente è una debole secondo me, sempre gentile con il prossimo e non riesce a fanculizzare nessuno ne uomini ne donne. Ha preso un sacco di fregature anche con colleghe che si sono rivelate solo delle stronze.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (31 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei è afflitta. Tieni presente che L’ ho conosciuta che aveva 17 anni, era vergine ed è stata solo con me. Di carattere sembra una dona forte ma fondamentalmente è una debole secondo me, sempre gentile con il prossimo e non riesce a fanculizzare nessuno ne uomini ne donne. Ha preso un sacco di fregature anche con colleghe che si sono rivelate solo delle stronze.


si però non è una questione di come si appare. Il problema è che lei non ha mai sperimentato altri uomini. In buona sostanza lei non ha scelto te dopo varie esperienze, che finite male ti fanno capire cosa vuoi nella vita. Sotto un certo profilo è rimasta vergine.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei è afflitta. Tieni presente che L’ ho conosciuta che aveva 17 anni, era vergine ed è stata solo con me. Di carattere sembra una dona forte ma fondamentalmente è una debole secondo me, sempre gentile con il prossimo e non riesce a fanculizzare nessuno ne uomini ne donne. Ha preso un sacco di fregature anche con colleghe che si sono rivelate solo delle stronze.


Guarda il mio ex era timido al punto di non chiedere i prezzi nei negozi, eppure...
Quello che conta sei tu e cosa vuoi.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda il mimo ex era timido al punto di non chiedere i prezzi nei negozi, eppure...
> Quello che conta sei tu e cosa vuoi.


Chi non chiede i prezzi  nei negozi non lo fa perché’ timido


----------



## Etta (1 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> era vergine ed è stata solo con me.


Come fai ad esserne così certo?


----------



## Varlam (1 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Chi non chiede i prezzi  nei negozi non lo fa perché’ timido


Sono curioso. 
Secondo te perché  ?


----------



## patroclo (1 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Chi non chiede i prezzi  nei negozi non lo fa perché’ timido


Sono un ex timido con recrudescenze ...e garantisco che mi è capitato di non chiederli proprio per questo motivo


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Sono curioso.
> Secondo te perché  ?


Generalmente perche’ non  vuole essere preso per una persona che ha bisogno di chiedere perche’ magari non se lo puo’ permettere ... 
io negozio anche gli sconti quando sono in vena


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Novembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Sono un ex timido con recrudescenze ...e garantisco che mi è capitato di non chiederli proprio per questo motivo


E perche’ mai la timidezza porterebbe a non chiedere un prezzo?  E’ una semplice domanda “quanto costa?”  O in questo caso ’ la timidezza consiste nel non  svelare al commesso che se costasse troppo non lo prenderesti? Questo e’ il punto. 
Io sono molto timida, ma  se mi capita instauro anche una negoziazione (se gliene prendo due che sconto mi fa? ).
Mio marito non e’ timido ma non chiede i prezzi .


----------



## Vera (1 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E perche’ mai la timidezza porterebbe a non chiedere un prezzo?  E’ una semplice domanda “quanto costa?”  O in questo caso ’ la timidezza consiste nel non  svelare al commesso che se costasse troppo non lo prenderesti? Questo e’ il punto.
> Io sono molto timida, ma  se mi capita instauro anche una negoziazione (se gliene prendo due che sconto mi fa? ).
> Mio marito non e’ timido ma non chiede i prezzi .


Ci sono vari stadi di timidezza. Uno molto timido i prezzi non li chiede. Fa fatica anche a chiedere un caffè al bar o chiamare un ristorante per una prenotazione.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Chi non chiede i prezzi  nei negozi non lo fa perché’ timido


E perché?
Comunque era un esempio tra mille cose che poi mi hanno creato dissonanza. In fondo abbiamo vissuto quasi trent’anni. Non simulava tutto.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Generalmente perche’ non  vuole essere preso per una persona che ha bisogno di chiedere perche’ magari non se lo puo’ permettere ...
> io negozio anche gli sconti quando sono in vena


Ma no!
Sempre stato strapelato 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Sempre stato strapelato


P.S. è vero che è stato educato a non guardare nemmeno le vetrine se non poteva permetterselo. Ma non era bloccato da questo. Anche se aveva provato un vestito poi non riusciva a dire “Grazie, ci penso“ perché gli sembrava di avere abusato del tempo nel commesso.


----------



## patroclo (1 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E perche’ mai la timidezza porterebbe a non chiedere un prezzo?  E’ una semplice domanda “quanto costa?”  O in questo caso ’ la timidezza consiste nel non  svelare al commesso che se costasse troppo non lo prenderesti? Questo e’ il punto.
> Io sono molto timida, ma  se mi capita instauro anche una negoziazione (se gliene prendo due che sconto mi fa? ).
> Mio marito non e’ timido ma non chiede i prezzi .


Ero veramente molto timido, qualsiasi genere d'iterazione, soprattutto con sconosciuti, mi creava problemi. Compravo solo cose col prezzo esposto   ...quasi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ero veramente molto timido, qualsiasi genere d'iterazione, soprattutto con sconosciuti, mi creava problemi. Compravo solo cose col prezzo esposto   ...quasi


Il motivo non credo che sia il dubbio che il prezzo sia troppo elevato, ma di sentirsi in obbligo verso la commessa che potrebbe proporre alternative o altri capi per completare.
Non sei unico. Questi sono alcuni dei motivi che hanno decretato il successo dei grandi magazzini.


----------



## Varlam (1 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Generalmente perche’ non  vuole essere preso per una persona che ha bisogno di chiedere perche’ magari non se lo puo’ permettere ...
> io negozio anche gli sconti quando sono in vena


Grazie 
Bisogno dell altro , forse.
Paura della relazione.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai il confessare dopo che si è tradito....se decidi di smettere fallo e basta...tieniti tutti i mostri che hai dentro e cerca di rientrare nel matrimonio con la consapevolezza che hai fatto una minchiata che non accadrà più.... perché fare del male gratuito? Perché scaricarsi la coscienza facendo del male a chi hai accanto? Mi sa tanto di egoismo al cubo....


Perché quando ti risvegli.. Vorresti tornare indietro.. Dentro te sai che sei una merda.. Perché hai pugnalato una persona che magari è accanto a te da una vita.. Con la confessione cerchi il perdono e pensi così di cancellare il tutto. Ma non è mai così.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Novembre 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché quando ti risvegli.. Vorresti tornare indietro.. Dentro te sai che sei una merda.. Perché hai pugnalato una persona che magari è accanto a te da una vita.. Con la confessione cerchi il perdono e pensi così di cancellare il tutto. Ma non è mai così.


Non vedo cosa ci sia da perdonare, peraltro.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Novembre 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché quando ti risvegli.. Vorresti tornare indietro.. Dentro te sai che sei una merda.. Perché hai pugnalato una persona che magari è accanto a te da una vita.. Con la confessione cerchi il perdono e pensi così di cancellare il tutto. Ma non è mai così.


Appunto...oltre il danno la beffa...come hai detto indietro non possiamo tornarci, quelli che effettivamente pensano di avere fatto una cosa sbagliata hanno solo una cosa da fare...tenersi tutto il loro disagio e andare avanti non ripetendo più l'errore(se per loro è stato tale) evitando così di fare inutilmente male a chi hanno accanto.


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia da perdonare, peraltro.


L’essersi fatta sbattere dal giovincello.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’essersi fatta sbattere dal giovincello.


Mica è un peccato che si deve perdonare.


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mica è un peccato che si deve perdonare.


Difatti non so come facciano a perdonare. Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Appunto...oltre il danno la beffa...come hai detto indietro non possiamo tornarci, quelli che effettivamente pensano di avere fatto una cosa sbagliata hanno solo una cosa da fare...tenersi tutto il loro disagio e andare avanti non ripetendo più l'errore(se per loro è stato tale) evitando così di fare inutilmente male a chi hanno accanto.


si chiama pentimento? Sempre dopo arriva se ci teniamo all'altro o altra?.
Ha  pinco  , non mi ridire che so stato paraculo perchè qui almeno sono in buona compagnia


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cosa ti devo dire....sono parecchio "materiale"...per me le cose più goderecce della vita sono mangiare, bere e....trombare


mangiare ra  mi devo regolare se no lievito come il pane.
bere  :sono diventato astemio  o solo l'odore .
trombare :  ecco questo è un punto dolente , dovrei contradirmi per quello che ho scritto nel messaggio prima  , ma?
C'è sempre un ma ?


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> si chiama pentimento? Sempre dopo arriva se ci teniamo all'altro o altra?.
> Ha  pinco  , non mi ridire che so stato paraculo perchè qui almeno sono in buona compagnia


Siete tutti paraculi.
Quando ci si rende conto che anche il caldo divano su cui si poggia il culo tutto le sere potrebbe diventare un miraggio, ci si pente.
Lo trovo un atteggiamento molto umano.
Si capisce l’importanza delle cose e delle persone solo quando vengono meno.
Accade così un po’ in tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Difatti non so come facciano a perdonare. Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


Nella tua concezione di coppia, come hai scritto più volte, non potresti mai  rimanere con una persona che ti ha tradita. Non hai mai fatto riferimento invece ad altri tipi di situazioni. Tipo da come scrivi per te e‘ piu grave fare sesso con altri che non nasconderti l’insoddisfazione che vive il tuo coniuge e che può a volte portare al tradimento. Come dire meglio insieme anche se insoddisfatti che cornuti, giusto?


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nella tua concezione di coppia, come hai scritto più volte, non potresti mai  rimanere con una persona che ti ha tradita. Non hai mai fatto riferimento invece ad altri tipi di situazioni. Tipo da come scrivi per te e‘ piu grave fare sesso con altri che non nasconderti l’insoddisfazione che vive il tuo coniuge e che può a volte portare al tradimento. Come dire meglio insieme anche se insoddisfatti che cornuti, giusto?


Io quando ero insoddisfatta ho sempre lasciato. Piuttosto ci si lascia, io la penso così. Con me nessuno e’ mai stato insoddisfatto a letto, però c’erano altri problemi non riguardanti il sesso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> si chiama pentimento? Sempre dopo arriva se ci teniamo all'altro o altra?.
> Ha  pinco  , non mi ridire che so stato paraculo perchè qui almeno sono in buona compagnia


Bisogna pentirsi prima di ritrovarsi a letto con qualcun altro....presente quando c'è tutto quel bel momento di giochini di sguardi, messaggini ammiccanti, risatine etc....li lo sai già dove stai andando a parare e cosa andrai a rischiare...il pentimento per me vale solo in quel momento, dopo è già tardi....e si...da paraculi....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bisogna pentirsi prima di ritrovarsi a letto con qualcun altro....presente quando c'è tutto quel bel momento di giochini di sguardi, messaggini ammiccanti, risatine etc....li lo sai già dove stai andando a parare e cosa andrai a rischiare...il pentimento per me vale solo in quel momento, dopo è già tardi....e si...da paraculi....


Se si comunicasse quella fase si potrebbe trovarla nella coppia. Ma non ci si crede più o ci si prova in modo sbagliato, in momenti sbagliati.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si comunicasse quella fase si potrebbe trovarla nella coppia. Ma non ci si crede più o ci si prova in modo sbagliato, in momenti sbagliati.


in questo mi trovi d'accordo...per quello che mi riguarda io ho un marito che difficilmente digerirebbe il fatto che io possa provare attrazione verso un altro uomo...è il classico maschio alfa che non concepisce distrazioni...so già quale sarebbe la sua reazione...per lui in una coppia c'è solo il dentro o il fuori...di attimi di crisi non vuole sentire parlare.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io quando ero insoddisfatta ho sempre lasciato. Piuttosto ci si lascia, io la penso così. Con me nessuno e’ mai stato insoddisfatto a letto, però c’erano altri problemi non riguardanti il sesso.


Nel mio concetto di coppia, ove nella mia coppia si scopa spesso in 4, l’insoddisfazione a letto vale tipo 1 su 100. ma ancora non l’ho sperimentata, da fedele o infedele.


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nel mio concetto di coppia, ove nella mia coppia si scopa spesso in 4, l’insoddisfazione a letto vale tipo 1 su 100. ma ancora non l’ho sperimentata, da fedele o infedele.


Ma infatti ognuno poi la vede diversamente. Io posso dire che il sesso forse e’ sempre stata l’unica cosa ove non avevamo problemi. Parlo per tutti quelli con i quali sono stata.


----------



## ParmaLetale (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> in questo mi trovi d'accordo...per quello che mi riguarda io ho un marito che difficilmente digerirebbe il fatto che io possa provare attrazione verso un altro uomo...è il classico maschio alfa che non concepisce distrazioni...so già quale sarebbe la sua reazione...per lui in una coppia c'è solo il dentro o il fuori...di attimi di crisi non vuole sentire parlare.


@ipazia dove sei???


----------



## ParmaLetale (2 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nel mio concetto di coppia, ove nella mia coppia si scopa spesso in 4, l’insoddisfazione a letto vale tipo 1 su 100. ma ancora non l’ho sperimentata, da fedele o infedele.


Una curiosità.. se ho capito bene nella tua coppia si tromba in 4 e tutti sanno tutto, ma allora cosa significano esattamente "fedeltà"e "infedeltà"?


----------



## omicron (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> in questo mi trovi d'accordo...per quello che mi riguarda io ho un marito che difficilmente digerirebbe il fatto che io possa provare attrazione verso un altro uomo...è il classico maschio alfa che non concepisce distrazioni...so già quale sarebbe la sua reazione...per lui in una coppia c'è solo il dentro o il fuori...di attimi di crisi non vuole sentire parlare.


presumo siano pochi quelli che sarebbero contenti di sapere che il coniuge sia attratto da altri
poi gli occhi sono fatti per guardare eh, io qualche volta a mio marito glielo dico pure "quello me lo farei" e lui lo dice a me di altre donne
poi un conto è dirlo, un conto è mettersi nella condizione di arrivare a farlo


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> presumo siano pochi quelli che sarebbero contenti di sapere che il coniuge sia attratto da altri


E quei pochi mi chiedo come facciano a non essere gelosi.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Una curiosità.. se ho capito bene nella tua coppia si tromba in 4 e tutti sanno tutto, ma allora cosa significano esattamente "fedeltà"e "infedeltà"?


Nulla, nella mia coppia.
E nella tua?


----------



## ParmaLetale (2 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nulla, nella mia coppia.
> E nella tua?


Se non significano nulla allora perchè specifichi che non hai mai sperimentato insoddisfazione a letto _da fedele o da infedele_?

Comunque per me sono termini piuttosto generici.. ti potrei dire che stare in una coppia vorrebbe anche dire stringere un patto le cui condizioni dovrebbero essere (purtroppo non sempre accade) liberamente stabilite e accettate dai 2 "contraenti"... se uno dei 2 più o meno alle spalle dell'altro viene meno a qualcuna di queste condizioni lo si può definire infedele, mentre è fedele finchè le rispetta.

P.S. nella mia coppia la mia ex moglie aveva indirettamente ma fermamente proposto di rivedere il patto del matrimonio in modo tale che io stessi a casa a garantirle sicurezza ecc ecc, mentre lei ogni tanto andava a godersi le farfalle nello stomaco.. Tale proposta di revisione dei termini è stata fatta secondo la formula "prendere o lasciare" e io ho lasciato


----------



## Vera (2 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E quei pochi mi chiedo come facciano a non essere gelosi.


Ma gelosi di cosa?


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Se non significano nulla allora perchè specifichi che non hai mai sperimentato insoddisfazione a letto _da fedele o da infedele_?
> 
> Comunque per me sono termini piuttosto generici.. ti potrei dire che stare in una coppia vorrebbe anche dire stringere un patto le cui condizioni dovrebbero essere (purtroppo non sempre accade) liberamente stabilite e accettate dai 2 "contraenti"... se uno dei 2 più o meno alle spalle dell'altro viene meno a qualcuna di queste condizioni lo si può definire infedele, mentre è fedele finchè le rispetta.
> 
> P.S. nella mia coppia la mia ex moglie aveva indirettamente ma fermamente proposto di rivedere il patto del matrimonio in modo tale che io stessi a casa a garantirle sicurezza ecc ecc, mentre lei ogni tanto andava a godersi le farfalle nello stomaco.. Tale proposta di revisione dei termini è stata fatta secondo la formula "prendere o lasciare" e io ho lasciato


Perché la mia vita non è sempre stata questa.
Come scritto anche qui. 
Se ci si limita a leggere l’attuale non si conosce il passato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io quando ero insoddisfatta ho sempre lasciato. Piuttosto ci si lascia, io la penso così. Con me nessuno e’ mai stato insoddisfatto a letto, però c’erano altri problemi non riguardanti il sesso.


Ma non e l'insoddisfazione sessuale a portare verso un amante.
I problemi sono altri che smuovi non verso il tradimento


----------



## ParmaLetale (2 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non e l'insoddisfazione sessuale a portare verso un amante.
> I problemi sono altri che smuovi non verso il tradimento


Ma il tradimento risolve i problemi che gli hanno aperto la strada?


----------



## omicron (2 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non e l'insoddisfazione sessuale a portare verso un amante.
> I problemi sono altri che smuovi non verso il tradimento


C’è anche chi tradisce per sport


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> presumo siano pochi quelli che sarebbero contenti di sapere che il coniuge sia attratto da altri
> poi gli occhi sono fatti per guardare eh, io qualche volta a mio marito glielo dico pure "quello me lo farei" e lui lo dice a me di altre donne
> poi un conto è dirlo, un conto è mettersi nella condizione di arrivare a farlo


Siamo lontani anni luce dal mio ragionamento...a me sinceramente se passa accanto a mio marito una che lui si farebbe volentieri a me non importa niente, come a lui non importa se mi passa accanto uno che mi potrebbe fare sangue...io intendevo un altro tipo di attrazione, un'alchimia che anche da sposati si può provare con altre persone, non ci sono vaccini per questo...ovvio che non fa piacere ma se una persona tiene alla coppia dovrebbe essere in grado di affrontare l'argomento quando la situazione potrebbe presentarsi... è da incoscienti e altezzosi pensare che il coniuge sia una proprietà privata priva di stimoli verso altre persone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento risolve i problemi che gli hanno aperto la strada?


No, non li risolvono. 
Il tradimento appare un rifugio


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si comunicasse quella fase si potrebbe trovarla nella coppia. Ma non ci si crede più o ci si prova in modo sbagliato, in momenti sbagliati.


dillo e fallo  capire a  Circe chi è paracula ,  per me  lo sai  la cosa era morta quindi paraculo non mi ci sento  , mi ci hanno chiamato perchè mi sono ravveduto con il tempo


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è anche chi tradisce per sport


Speriamo vinca le Olimpiadi


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Siamo lontani anni luce dal mio ragionamento...a me sinceramente se passa accanto a mio marito una che lui si farebbe volentieri a me non importa niente, come a lui non importa se mi passa accanto uno che mi potrebbe fare sangue...io intendevo un altro tipo di attrazione, un'alchimia che anche da sposati si può provare con altre persone, non ci sono vaccini per questo...ovvio che non fa piacere ma se una persona tiene alla coppia dovrebbe essere in grado di affrontare l'argomento quando la situazione potrebbe presentarsi... è da incoscienti e altezzosi pensare che il coniuge sia una proprietà privata priva di stimoli verso altre persone.


si chiamano desideri ma non sempre portano al tradimento  , è come pensare una situazione un scandalosa e masturbarsi che  è tradimento?
Tuo marito non è una proprietà privata  ma se tradisce rompe un patto come abbiamo fatto noi  , altra cosa  essere scoperti poi vedi che cazziate ci fanno


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Speriamo vinca le Olimpiadi


ma c'è anche la medaglia scopareccia? Se lo sapevo seguitavo ad allenarmi


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma c'è anche la medaglia scopareccia? Se lo sapevo seguitavo ad allenarmi


Ecco...appunto


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> si chiamano desideri ma non sempre portano al tradimento  , è come pensare una situazione un scandalosa e masturbarsi che  è tradimento?
> Tuo marito non è una proprietà privata  ma se tradisce rompe un patto come abbiamo fatto noi  , altra cosa  essere scoperti poi vedi che cazziate ci fanno


Infatti lui non è una mia proprietà privata come io non sono la sua...per questo ti dico che in una coppia dovremmo essere in grado di affrontare momenti di debolezza che possono capitare a chiunque...


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma gelosi di cosa?


Che provino attrazione per altre persone o che addirittura ci facciano sesso.


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non e l'insoddisfazione sessuale a portare verso un amante.
> I problemi sono altri che smuovi non verso il tradimento


Tutto un insieme. A quello sposato di anni fa, ad esempio, mancava solo il sesso perché sua moglie era incinta e diceva che non voleva avere rapporti. Quindi in quel caso è stato solo quello.


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è anche chi tradisce per sport


Lo sport più antico del mondo.  


ologramma ha detto:


> ma c'è anche la medaglia scopareccia? Se lo sapevo seguitavo ad allenarmi


Se ci fossero medaglie sarebbero tutti sul podio.


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti lui non è una mia proprietà privata come io non sono la sua...per questo ti dico che in una coppia dovremmo essere in grado di affrontare momenti di debolezza che possono capitare a chiunque...


chiamala debolezza  , ecco che questa mi sembra una paraculata, ma non siamo noi esseri pensanti ? Ci facciamo governare dai desideri o dalle situazioni? Hai detto che volevi viverla ma non è che stavi male nel matrimonio quindi trombavi , nel mio caso  è come mettere una caramella davanti a chi non la mangia da una vita , esempio puerile  ma capisci il significato che volevo dare.


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> chiamala debolezza  , ecco che questa mi sembra una paraculata, ma non siamo noi esseri pensanti ? Ci facciamo governare dai desideri o dalle situazioni? Hai detto che volevi viverla ma non è che stavi male nel matrimonio quindi trombavi , nel mio caso  è come mettere una caramella davanti a chi non la mangia da una vita , esempio puerile  ma capisci il significato che volevo dare.


Scusa  ricordo che comunque vada è un tradire i patti che abbiamo scritto e sotto firmato poi  trai tu le conclusioni .


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> chiamala debolezza  , ecco che questa mi sembra una paraculata, ma non siamo noi esseri pensanti ? Ci facciamo governare dai desideri o dalle situazioni? Hai detto che volevi viverla ma non è che stavi male nel matrimonio quindi trombavi , nel mio caso  è come mettere una caramella davanti a chi non la mangia da una vita , esempio puerile  ma capisci il significato che volevo dare.


Io sto bene nel mio matrimonio, sempre detto e lo confermo...ci possono essere dei problemi come in tutte le coppie...si stava parlando del dire i propri pensieri al partner, del mettere al corrente il marito di presunte sbandate che una può avere, sicuramente il parlarne prima aiuterebbe a non arrivare al tradimento...io ho solo detto che questo tipo di argomento non è affrontabile con mio marito.


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io sto bene nel mio matrimonio, sempre detto e lo confermo...ci possono essere dei problemi come in tutte le coppie...si stava parlando del dire i propri pensieri al partner, del mettere al corrente il marito di presunte sbandate che una può avere, sicuramente il parlarne prima aiuterebbe a non arrivare al tradimento._*..io ho solo detto che questo tipo di argomento non è affrontabile con mio marito.
> *_



anche io sto bene 
Per quello evidenziato , ripeto sono desideri che si fanno  ma dirlo si presuppone che ci sia un rapporto aperto cosa che non era ne il mio ne tuo , poi vedi te  , ste sbandate come dici  non ne ho mai avute , ecco perchè le chiamo desideri


----------



## ParmaLetale (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io sto bene nel mio matrimonio, sempre detto e lo confermo...ci possono essere dei problemi come in tutte le coppie...si stava parlando del dire i propri pensieri al partner, del mettere al corrente il marito di presunte sbandate che una può avere, sicuramente il parlarne prima aiuterebbe a non arrivare al tradimento...io ho solo detto che questo tipo di argomento non è affrontabile con mio marito.


intendi sbandate in corso di un rapporto buono anche se con problemi tutto sommato risolvibili, o sbandate in corso di un rapporto compromesso pesantemente?


----------



## omicron (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io sto bene nel mio matrimonio, sempre detto e lo confermo...ci possono essere dei problemi come in tutte le coppie...si stava parlando del dire i propri pensieri al partner, del mettere al corrente il marito di presunte sbandate che una può avere, sicuramente il parlarne prima aiuterebbe a non arrivare al tradimento...io ho solo detto che questo tipo di argomento non è affrontabile con mio marito.


penso che pure mio marito si incazzerebbe se andassi  a dirgli che ho preso una sbandata per qualcuno, penso che cercherei di smazzarmela da sola, semmai cercherei di capire perchè quella persona mi attrae, come abbia fatto a trovarmi in una situazione simile e come uscirne


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> intendi sbandate in corso di un rapporto buono anche se con problemi tutto sommato risolvibili, o sbandate in corso di un rapporto compromesso pesantemente?


Sbandate in un rapporto sano...secondo te è impossibile sentirsi attratti da qualcuno al di fuori del matrimonio anche quando questo è sano?


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma c'è anche la medaglia scopareccia? Se lo sapevo seguitavo ad allenarmi


Vedi che non sei informato


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tutto un insieme. A quello sposato di anni fa, ad esempio, mancava solo il sesso perché sua moglie era incinta e diceva che non voleva avere rapporti. Quindi in quel caso è stato solo quello.


Almeno è stato chiaro, ti ha praticamente detto che invece di pagare una, aveva trovato te che gliela davi aggratis


----------



## ParmaLetale (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sbandate in un rapporto sano...secondo te è impossibile sentirsi attratti da qualcuno al di fuori del matrimonio anche quando questo è sano?


No non è impossibile, specie nel lungo periodo... però come dice @omicron sarebbe meglio risolvere la cosa in autonomia, proprio per non rischiare di compromettere un rapporto sano, senza coinvolgere il partner, anche perchè quest'ultimo o s'incazza se alfa, o subisce e si azzerbina se beta... che ne sia felice ne dubito... vero @ipazia ???


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No non è impossibile, specie nel lungo periodo... però come dice @omicron sarebbe meglio risolvere la cosa in autonomia, proprio per non rischiare di compromettere un rapporto sano, senza coinvolgere il partner, anche perchè quest'ultimo o s'incazza se alfa, o subisce e si azzerbina se beta... che ne sia felice ne dubito... vero @ipazia ???


esatto.
trombare in giro senza confessare nulla se si vuole rischiare nulla!


----------



## ParmaLetale (2 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> esatto.
> trombare in giro senza confessare nulla se si vuole rischiare nulla!


Senza confessare, ma anche da furbi: senza lasciare tracce o destare sospetti


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> esatto.
> trombare in giro senza confessare nulla se si vuole rischiare nulla!


Allora sono stata perfetta


----------



## omicron (2 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No non è impossibile, specie nel lungo periodo... però come dice @omicron sarebbe meglio risolvere la cosa in autonomia, proprio per non rischiare di compromettere un rapporto sano, senza coinvolgere il partner, anche perchè quest'ultimo o s'incazza se alfa, o subisce e si azzerbina se beta... che ne sia felice ne dubito... vero @ipazia ???


ma lasciamo perdere alfa o beta che son tutte stronzate




ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Senza confessare, ma anche da furbi: senza lasciare tracce o destare sospetti


se non si vuole mandare all'aria il matrimonio, nel momento in cui ti rendi conto che hai sbagliato, io sono per non dire niente


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Senza confessare, ma anche da furbi: senza lasciare tracce o destare sospetti


Beh non ci vuole poi molto, basta organizzarsi. Mentalmente intendo. le cose pratiche poi si fanno.


----------



## ParmaLetale (2 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma lasciamo perdere alfa o beta che son tutte stronzate


Questo lascialo dire a @ipazia


----------



## omicron (2 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Questo lascialo dire a @ipazia


ti sei innamorato?


----------



## ParmaLetale (2 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti sei innamorato?


Certo! peccato che non sia corrisposto...


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tutto un insieme. A quello sposato di anni fa, ad esempio, mancava solo il sesso perché sua moglie era incinta e diceva che non voleva avere rapporti. Quindi in quel caso è stato solo quello.


Che tristezza


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Almeno è stato chiaro, ti ha praticamente detto che invece di pagare una, aveva trovato te che gliela davi aggratis


Ma infatti non era andata avanti molto perché il solo sesso dopo un po’ stufa, o almeno, io parlo per me.


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sbandate in un rapporto sano...secondo te è impossibile sentirsi attratti da qualcuno al di fuori del matrimonio anche quando questo è sano?


 circe guarda ti spiego la nostra psicologia , noi maschi quando vediamo una bella ragazza siamo sempre attratti anche fuori dal matrimonio non per questo  sbandiamo , poi ci sono chi come persone che conosco , non ne facevano passare nessuna  come li volgiamo chiamare ?
Dai , diciamo così ,ti andava  ma non chiamarla sbandata , se poi non porta alle conseguenze  tragiche cioè il divorzio .
Se leggi qui  di nuove coppie  new sono nate  poche , spesso chi lascia sono gli uomini traditi per rifarsi una vita , voi  invece  mettiamoci i figli , e altro , ci pensate un po  e forse dico forse  si divorzia.


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi che non sei informato


che vuoi fare  bisogna stare sempre sul pezzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non era andata avanti molto perché il solo sesso dopo un po’ stufa, o almeno, io parlo per me.


Vedi che torniamo al discorso di prima. 
La soddisfazione sessuale non è la componente principale in un tradimento.


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi che torniamo al discorso di prima.
> La soddisfazione sessuale non è la componente principale in un tradimento.


semo maschi  voi siete femmine  abbiamo altre esigenze


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> semo maschi  voi siete femmine  abbiamo altre esigenze



Olo...mi fai morire
Non è che tutti i maschietti vanno in giro allupati a sperare che la "passabile" di turno gliela smolli


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che tristezza


Lo so.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi che torniamo al discorso di prima.
> La soddisfazione sessuale non è la componente principale in un tradimento.


No io parlo per me. Poi lui sicuramente altre scopate se le sarebbe fatte se io non fossi sparita.


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Olo...mi fai morire
> Non è che tutti i maschietti vanno in giro allupati a sperare che la "passabile" di turno gliela smolli


 ma tu  ci stai insieme come quando ci si frequenta i gruppo  le cose che dicono i maschietti sia giovani che vecchi ?
Ricorda che se sei passabile e avresti gli occhi a 360 grandi e un udito fine sapessi che commenti  ti fanno dietro , e non lo dico ora solo perchè ho la mia età ma sempre è stato così ,forse i preti  non ti degnano di uno sguardo  e froci o gay


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma tu  ci stai insieme come quando ci si frequenta i gruppo  le cose che dicono i maschietti sia giovani che vecchi ?
> Ricorda che se sei passabile e avresti gli occhi a 360 grandi e un udito fine sapessi che commenti  ti fanno dietro , e non lo dico ora solo perchè ho la mia età ma sempre è stato così ,forse i preti  non ti degnano di uno sguardo  e froci o gay


Esoso


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

Insopportabile, odioso, per il carattere avido e gretto.
"un individuo e."
TOSCANO
Noioso, antipatico.

2.
Odioso per l'eccessività della richiesta: prezzi e., esageratamente alti.

quali intendi per esoso? Se sono i primi mi sa che non ci conosci per come siamo fatti  ,  se  è l'ultimo .penso  che mi vendo a prezzi alti   allora sono sopravvalutato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Insopportabile, odioso, per il carattere avido e gretto.
> "un individuo e."
> TOSCANO
> Noioso, antipatico.
> ...


È un termine che usavamo da ragazzi...
Semplicemente esagerato... è questo il significato che ha sempre avuto per me e quelli che conosco da quando ho 15 anni...


----------



## ologramma (2 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È un termine che usavamo da ragazzi...
> Semplicemente esagerato... è questo il significato che ha sempre avuto per me e quelli che conosco da quando ho 15 anni...


ho solo detto anzi scritto quello che pensano i maschi  ,  certo non è che  conosco tutti  ma  come ben sai  ho vissuto e spero di vivere ancora per molito e quindi l'esperienza di vita che ho ,mi fa dire che  e riportare quello che ti ho scritto .
 va be spero di sbagliare che siamo pochi che facciamo illazioni quando passate  , tu però non ti girare e parla a voce alta per non sentire i bisbigli


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> tu però non ti girare e parla a voce alta per non sentire i bisbigli


Sono sorda come una campana
E generalmente cammino con gli auricolari e la musica alta ..


----------



## Ulisse (2 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tutto un insieme. A quello sposato di anni fa, ad esempio, mancava solo il sesso perché sua moglie era incinta e diceva che non voleva avere rapporti. Quindi in quel caso è stato solo quello.


Onestamente, non so chi è più, diciamo ingenuo va,  dei due
Lui a dirlo così candidamente o tu ad accettare il ruolo di surrogato della vagina coniugale.
Svilente e triste


----------



## Actorus (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sbandate in un rapporto sano...secondo te è impossibile sentirsi attratti da qualcuno al di fuori del matrimonio anche quando questo è sano?


Si può essere attratti  per vari motivi da qualcuno anche in un rapporto  di coppia (sano), ma c'è un ma, ci sono rischi e responsabilità da prendersi, nel caso si venga scoperti    basterà chiedere perdono?


----------



## Varlam (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bisogna pentirsi prima di ritrovarsi a letto con qualcun altro....presente quando c'è tutto quel bel momento di giochini di sguardi, messaggini ammiccanti, risatine etc....li lo sai già dove stai andando a parare e cosa andrai a rischiare...il pentimento per me vale solo in quel momento, dopo è già tardi....e si...da paraculi....


Beh dipende , “confessare” quando si ritiene di andare incontro ad una reazione comunque gestibile e da ciò si è mossi, è da paraculi. Diversamente è un recupero di onesta ; paraculo in questo caso il silenzio .


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Onestamente, non so chi è più, diciamo ingenuo va,  dei due
> Lui a dirlo così candidamente o tu ad accettare il ruolo di surrogato della vagina coniugale.
> Svilente e triste


Vabbè io ero più giovincella e non avevo nulla da perdere. La coscienza era la sua. Poi ci ha fatto pure un secondo figlio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Onestamente, non so chi è più, diciamo ingenuo va,  dei due
> Lui a dirlo così candidamente o tu ad accettare il ruolo di surrogato della vagina coniugale.
> Svilente e triste


Io non lo vedo così svilente...
Se gli accordi sono sempre stati chiari...
In fin dei conti...Etta è sempre single...e ama...solo gli uomini delle altre...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (2 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non lo vedo così svilente...
> Se gli accordi sono sempre stati chiari...
> In fin dei conti...Etta è sempre single...e ama...solo gli uomini delle altre...


Anche secondo me essere solo una “vagina” o svuota palle lo trovo molto svilente, al di là di essere single o meno e al di là degli accordi, io non accetterei ma un’accordo simile… poi ognuno fa quello che vuole ovviamente in base a come si sente, e alla percezione che ha di se stessa…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> poi ognuno fa quello che vuole ovviamente in base a come si sente, e alla percezione che ha di se stessa…


Esattamente...
Infatti non ho detto che lo farei...
Ma ....
Ettuccia ha una concezione particolare dei rapporti...


----------



## Etta (2 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non lo vedo così svilente...
> Se gli accordi sono sempre stati chiari...
> In fin dei conti...Etta è sempre single...e ama...solo gli uomini delle altre...


In quel caso nessun amore.  


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche secondo me essere solo una “vagina” o svuota palle lo trovo molto svilente, al di là di essere single o meno e al di là degli accordi, io non accetterei ma un’accordo simile… poi ognuno fa quello che vuole ovviamente in base a come si sente, e alla percezione che ha di se stessa…


Che poi invece molte lo sono ma inconsapevolmente.




bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente...
> Infatti non ho detto che lo farei...
> Ma ....
> Ettuccia ha una concezione particolare dei rapporti...


Ma difatti poi non sono più uscita con nessuno senza un minimo relazione.


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Questo lascialo dire a @ipazia


la leggenda del capobranco

... L’idea che mi sono fatto io, per quanto poco ancora conosca voi umani, è che a volte alcuni di voi tendono a cercare delle giustificazioni, per esempio, se il vostro cane non ubbidisce, giustificate con “è dominante”, aggredisce altri cugini e anche lì “è dominante”… forse invece quella situazione era veramente troppo da gestire per lui o nasconde dei disagi che non avete visto...

le bugie sul maschio alpha

Vedi questa immagine?



antropomorfizzazione...(cerca la storia della foto se vuoi capire cosa intendo)

ossia la paranoia umana del non saper fare i conti con chi è e assumerne padronanza.


----------



## ipazia (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> in questo mi trovi d'accordo...per quello che mi riguarda io ho un marito che difficilmente digerirebbe il fatto che io possa provare attrazione verso un altro uomo...è il classico maschio alfa che non concepisce distrazioni...so già quale sarebbe la sua reazione...per lui in una coppia c'è solo il dentro o il fuori...di attimi di crisi non vuole sentire parlare.


Ma davvero vedi un attributo "alfa" in qualcuno che non sa affrontare con calma questioni che esulano il suo punto di vista?

Io ci vedrei paura. Soprattutto.
E altre cosine. Ma basta già la paura.

Mi fa venire in mente questa...






trad. del pezzettino che mi è venuto in mente...

E qui è casa mia, e qui comando io,
voglio sapere chi va e chi viene qui, voglio sapere chi va e chi viene qui,
e qui è casa mia, e qui comando io,
voglio sapere chi va e chi viene qui, sono io il padrone.
https://lyricstranslate.com


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma tu  ci stai insieme come quando ci si frequenta i gruppo  le cose che dicono i maschietti sia giovani che vecchi ?
> Ricorda che se sei passabile e avresti gli occhi a 360 grandi e un udito fine sapessi che commenti  ti fanno dietro , e non lo dico ora solo perchè ho la mia età ma sempre è stato così ,forse i preti  non ti degnano di uno sguardo  e froci o gay


Sei estremamente politicamente corretto 
...e senza pregiudizi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Si può essere attratti  per vari motivi da qualcuno anche in un rapporto  di coppia (sano), ma c'è un ma, ci sono rischi e responsabilità da prendersi, nel caso si venga scoperti    basterà chiedere perdono?


Certo che non basta...i rischi e le responsabilità fanno parte del gioco e chi tradisce ha ben chiaro cosa sta mettendo sul piatto...tutti comunque hanno la possibilità di decidere se accettare il rischio e seguire ciò che attrae oppure allontanarsi dalla tentazione e proseguire per la propria strada...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Beh dipende , “confessare” quando si ritiene di andare incontro ad una reazione comunque gestibile e da ciò si è mossi, è da paraculi. Diversamente è un recupero di onesta ; paraculo in questo caso il silenzio .


Recupero di onestà?....te pensi che andando a frignare da tua moglie dopo averla tradita recupereresti l'onestà perduta? Anche se fosse così non la trovi egoista come cosa? Fare stare male la tua compagna solo per recuperare un'onestà che tu stesso avevi deliberatamente deciso di perdere...troppo facile...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Recupero di onestà?....te pensi che andando a frignare da tua moglie dopo averla tradita recupereresti l'onestà perduta? Anche se fosse così non la trovi egoista come cosa? Fare stare male la tua compagna solo per recuperare un'onestà che tu stesso avevi deliberatamente deciso di perdere...troppo facile...


Allora se si ruba o uccide qualcuno si nasconde bene il bottino o il cadavere, non bisogna costituirsi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma davvero vedi un attributo "alfa" in qualcuno che non sa affrontare con calma questioni che esulano il suo punto di vista?
> 
> Io ci vedrei paura. Soprattutto.
> E altre cosine. Ma basta già la paura.
> ...


Non lo vedo io il contributo "Alfa".... è lui che si sente tale avendo questo tipo di comportamento....ti voglio raccontare solo un episodio per farti capire il suo pensiero....tempo fa ci mettemmo a parlare del fatto che Jovanotti avesse perdonato il tradimento di sua moglie ponendosi il problema del perché lei lo avesse tradito e capendo che buona parte di colpa era  sua perché effettivamente era stato abbastanza latitante nel loro rapporto di coppia....in quel periodo non avevo ancora mai tradito...a me venne spontaneo dire che per me era un grande uomo perché non solo era riuscito a mettersi in discussione recuperando il rapporto con la moglie...si era sbattuto anche dell'opinione della gente che inevitabilmente era venuta a sapere dell'accaduto essendo lui un personaggio pubblico...la risposta di mio marito mi lasciò basita...mi disse tranquillamente che col cavolo sarebbe passato da cornuto davanti a tutti e che lui avrebbe chiuso il rapporto subito...il suo problema principale sarebbe stata la sua reputazione perduta agli occhi della gente...questa cosa mi lasciò molto perplessa ...gli chiesi anche se per lui era più importante l,'opinione pubblica o il rapporto con me...e anche in questo caso mi disse che non avrebbe saputo fare diversamente...parlare e fare capire la propria visione a persone come lui non è semplicissimo...ecco da cosa deriva il mio malcontento nei suoi confronti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora se si ruba o uccide qualcuno si nasconde bene il bottino o il cadavere, non bisogna costituirsi?


In questi casi si va in galera...se uno è veramente pentito accetta di scontare la pena serenamente....in genere quando si confessa il tradimento lo si fa per ottenere la grazia... Non mi sembra proprio la stessa cosa...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> In questi casi si va in galera...se uno è veramente pentito accetta di scontare la pena serenamente....in genere quando si confessa il tradimento lo si fa per ottenere la grazia... Non mi sembra proprio la stessa cosa...


Non credo proprio che ci si aspetti la grazia. Si sa bene di rischiare.
Infatti tuo marito ha detto che non avrebbe mai sopportato di perdere la sua immagine.
Davvero è stata una sorpresa? Non sapevi come ha bisogno di quel tipo di riconoscimento?


----------



## ParmaLetale (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che ci si aspetti la grazia. Si sa bene di rischiare.
> Infatti tuo marito ha detto che non avrebbe mai sopportato di perdere la sua immagine.
> Davvero è stata una sorpresa? Non sapevi come ha bisogno di quel tipo di riconoscimento?


Ma il rischio è calcolato sulla base di quello che ci si aspetta dall'altro, da come e quanto si crede di conoscerlo. Esempio: se si presume che quasi certamente la reazione sarà definitiva, calerà drasticamente la probabilità di confessare e aumenteranno le precauzioni per non farsi sgamare. Ovviamente ciò non toglie che uno possa confessare essendo quasi certo che andrà incontro a una separazione, è solo improbabile


----------



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che ci si aspetti la grazia. Si sa bene di rischiare.
> Infatti tuo marito ha detto che non avrebbe mai sopportato di perdere la sua immagine.
> Davvero è stata una sorpresa? Non sapevi come ha bisogno di quel tipo di riconoscimento?


Confessare al coniuge non significa che tutto il mondo lo sappia, mica siamo tutti Jovanotti 
Magari ora lui dice così poi ci si trova e il ragionamento cambia
poi certo se le premesse sono quelle e non si vuole rischiare di mandare tutto a monte, si tace


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il motivo non credo che sia il dubbio che il prezzo sia troppo elevato, ma di sentirsi in obbligo verso la commessa che potrebbe proporre alternative o altri capi per completare.
> Non sei unico. Questi sono alcuni dei motivi che hanno decretato il successo dei grandi magazzini.


Da ragazzino arrossivo...
Gli sguardi altrui mi imbarazzavano.
Adesso nessuno crede sia timido.
In realtà lo sono ancora, ma mi sono allenato a fingere di non esserlo.
Con le donne sono timidissimo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che ci si aspetti la grazia. Si sa bene di rischiare.
> Infatti tuo marito ha detto che non avrebbe mai sopportato di perdere la sua immagine.
> Davvero è stata una sorpresa? Non sapevi come ha bisogno di quel tipo di riconoscimento?


no...non conoscevo questo lato del suo carattere...o quanto meno non ero mai arrivata a pensare che l'opinione della società fosse così importante per lui...ho sempre pensato che una crisi tra noi sarebbe stata brutta da gestire perché ci sarebbe stata la possibilità di fare saltare la coppia, non mi era mai balenata l'idea che il problema sarebbe potuto invece essere quello che pensava la gente.
Un tradito che torna in casa con la coda tra le gambe vuole solo essere perdonato e il più delle volte non credo che sia così tanto pentito come vuole fare credere proprio perché nel momento che ha scelto di tradire sapeva i rischi che correva.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora se si ruba o uccide qualcuno si nasconde bene il bottino o il cadavere, non bisogna costituirsi?


No?
Intendi dire dopo aver fatto a pezzi il cadavere e averlo dato in pasto ai pitbull?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Confessare al coniuge non significa che tutto il mondo lo sappia, mica siamo tutti Jovanotti
> Magari ora lui dice così poi ci si trova e il ragionamento cambia
> poi certo se le premesse sono quelle e non si vuole rischiare di mandare tutto a monte, si tace


Ma il tradimento Jovanotti l’ha già provato. La moglie era stata fotografata con Cruciani 



danny ha detto:


> No?
> Intendi dire dopo aver fatto a pezzi il cadavere e averlo dato in pasto ai pitbull?


Intendevo prima.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no...non conoscevo questo lato del suo carattere...o quanto meno non ero mai arrivata a pensare che l'opinione della società fosse così importante per lui...ho sempre pensato che una crisi tra noi sarebbe stata brutta da gestire perché ci sarebbe stata la possibilità di fare saltare la coppia, non mi era mai balenata l'idea che il problema sarebbe potuto invece essere quello che pensava la gente.
> Un tradito che torna in casa con la coda tra le gambe vuole solo essere perdonato e il più delle volte non credo che sia così tanto pentito come vuole fare credere proprio perché nel momento che ha scelto di tradire sapeva i rischi che correva.


Ma sei certa che davvero sia una cosa importante per lui, potrebbe averlo detto per nascondere, a te, ma più ancora a se stesso, quanto potrebbe essere destabilizzato affettivamente.


----------



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento Jovanotti l’ha già provato. La moglie era stata fotografata con Cruciani


sì ma non mi riferivo a jovanotti ma al marito di circe o ad un marito o ad una moglie in generale 

stendo un velo pietoso su cruciani, anche se noto somiglianze di look col cherubini


----------



## Etta (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento Jovanotti l’ha già provato. La moglie era stata fotografata con Cruciani


Quanto mi sta sulle palle Cruciani.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì ma non mi riferivo a jovanotti ma al marito di circe o ad un marito o ad una moglie in generale
> 
> stendo un velo pietoso su cruciani, anche se noto somiglianze di look col cherubini


Sembrava dicessi che Jovanotti avesse parlato per ipotesi.
Nessuno di noi va a finire sui giornali, ma i pettegolezzi ci sono ugualmente.
Non vedo nessuna somiglianza


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento Jovanotti l’ha già provato. La moglie era stata fotografata con Cruciani


Infatti era quello, che si commentava...


----------



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembrava dicessi che Jovanotti avesse parlato per ipotesi.
> Nessuno di noi va a finire sui giornali, ma i pettegolezzi ci sono ugualmente.
> Non vedo nessuna somiglianza


mi riferivo al marito di circe che parlando ipoteticamente aveva asserito che lui, al posto di jovanotti, l'avrebbe mollata
ma nella vita reale nessuno di noi ha le foto sul giornale e molti tradimenti restano nascosti, anche in caso di confessione non è che lo saprebbe tutto il creato, quindi andare a cercare l'opinione pubblica è sbagliare proprio dalla base
inoltre noi parliamo come persone non famose, ma chi ama stare al centro dell'attenzione può anche usare questi stratagemmi per farsi pubblicità, lele mora non ci ha insegnato niente?
i pettegolezzi ci sono anche quando le  cose non sono vere, mia cugina mi chiamò allarmata chiedendomi se mi fossi lasciata, qualche anno fa, perchè la vicina mi aveva vista uscire due volte di fila con le amiche e andava in giro a dire che ero tornata single 


ho parlato di somiglianze di look, col capello scomposto e la barba lunga, alti alti e magri magri


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi riferivo al marito di circe che parlando ipoteticamente aveva asserito che lui, al posto di jovanotti, l'avrebbe mollata
> ma nella vita reale nessuno di noi ha le foto sul giornale e molti tradimenti restano nascosti, anche in caso di confessione non è che lo saprebbe tutto il creato, quindi andare a cercare l'opinione pubblica è sbagliare proprio dalla base
> inoltre noi parliamo come persone non famose, ma chi ama stare al centro dell'attenzione può anche usare questi stratagemmi per farsi pubblicità, lele mora non ci ha insegnato niente?
> i pettegolezzi ci sono anche quando le  cose non sono vere, mia cugina mi chiamò allarmata chiedendomi se mi fossi lasciata, qualche anno fa, perchè la vicina mi aveva vista uscire due volte di fila con le amiche e andava in giro a dire che ero tornata single
> ...


Beh certo io trovo normale una minima corrispondenza con il tipo fisico.
Fa impressione vedere la nuova donna di Totti...
Ma Cruciani... brrrr Jovanotti è sempre stato bello.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh certo io trovo normale una minima corrispondenza con il tipo fisico.
> Fa impressione vedere la nuova donna di Totti...
> Ma Cruciani... brrrr Jovanotti è sempre stato bello.


Cruciani non è bello ma (almeno a me) fa sangue... boh... magari stimola il lato "carunchio"...


----------



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh certo io trovo normale una minima corrispondenza con il tipo fisico.
> Fa impressione vedere la nuova donna di Totti...
> Ma Cruciani... brrrr Jovanotti è sempre stato bello.


La nuova donna di Totti è la blasi da giovane 
Jovanotti bello no


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Cruciani non è bello ma (almeno a me) fa sangue... boh... magari stimola il lato "carunchio"...


Cafone è cafone


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La nuova donna di Totti è la blasi da giovane
> Jovanotti bello no


Jovanotti È bello. Il piacere è un altro discorso.


----------



## Etta (3 Novembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Cruciani non è bello ma (almeno a me) fa sangue... boh... magari stimola il lato "carunchio"...


È un po’ maleducato. Una volta ero a pranzo, c’era pure lui al tavolo, ed era stato tutto il tempo al telefono.


----------



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Jovanotti È bello. Il piacere è un altro discorso.


No… bello no… piace a te ma bello no…


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No… bello no… piace a te ma bello no…


Ho sentito dire perfino che Alain Delon non era granché...


----------



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sentito dire perfino che Alain Delon non era granché...


Infatti a me mai piaciuto 
Ma manco richard gere  o patrick dempsey (o come cavolo si scrive)


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Infatti a me mai piaciuto
> Ma manco richard gere  o patrick dempsey (o come cavolo si scrive)


Ma un conto sono i gusti. L’attrazione è un’altra cosa ancora. Ma l’armonia dei lineamenti si vede.
A parte che vorrei vedere chi schifirebbe una persona estremamente bella.
Ho sentito dire questa cosa di tanti... boh . Certi tipi non si incrociano in una vita.


----------



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un conto sono i gusti. L’attrazione è un’altra cosa ancora. Ma l’armonia dei lineamenti si vede.
> A parte che vorrei vedere chi schifirebbe una persona estremamente bella.
> Ho sentito dire questa cosa di tanti... boh . Certi tipi non si incrociano in una vita.


Io quelli belli non li ho mai schifati  semmai me ne sono capitati pochi
Comunque non ho mai schifato neanche quelli brutti
L’aspetto non è mai stato importante, poi se c’è ben venga


----------



## ParmaLetale (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un conto sono i gusti. L’attrazione è un’altra cosa ancora. Ma l’armonia dei lineamenti si vede.
> A parte che vorrei vedere chi schifirebbe una persona estremamente bella.
> Ho sentito dire questa cosa di tanti... boh . Certi tipi non si incrociano in una vita.


Quando mi sono permesso di dirlo io: l'incel infiltrato! le teorie cospirazioniste! i terrapiattisti! ecc ecc... in realtà è la banalità della banalità: uno bello ha più riscontri con l'altro sesso di uno brutto


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2022)

E Roul Bova, esteticamente Vi piace? Lasciate perdere l’attore che è penoso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Quando mi sono permesso di dirlo io: l'incel infiltrato! le teorie cospirazioniste! i terrapiattisti! ecc ecc... in realtà è la banalità della banalità: uno bello ha più riscontri con l'altro sesso di uno brutto


Ma quello che ho detto non ha nulla a che vedere con l’attrazione.
La maggioranza degli uomini è brutta, c’è una percentuale di gradevoli e pochissimi belli.
Tra le donne aumenta la percentuale di gradevoli. Più o meno una normale curva.
Ma non c’entra niente con la possibilità di avere relazioni.
Se si va in un centro commerciale di sabato si vedono centinaia, forse migliaia di coppie e di belli non ne ho mai visti.
La maggior possibilità di trovare un partner da parte delle donne non corrisponde alla realtà. 
Quelle teorie sono assurde e da quelle assurdità traggono pure conseguenze aberranti.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E Roul Bova, esteticamente Vi piace? Lasciate perdere l’attore che è penoso.


Bello. È peggiorato invecchiando, cosa che non capita a tutti i belli. Resta un uomo molto bello.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E Roul Bova, esteticamente Vi piace? Lasciate perdere l’attore che è penoso.


Esteticamente riconosco che è bello ma non mi fa sangue...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Esteticamente riconosco che è bello ma non mi fa sangue...


Ma a me piace lui. Le amiche mi guardano  il mio ex marito gongola.


----------



## ologramma (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei estremamente politicamente corretto
> ...e senza pregiudizi.


sempre avute idee chiare in politica come nella vita , di pregiudizi forse una volta ma ora che vuoi che me ne frega?


----------



## ParmaLetale (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quello che ho detto non ha nulla a che vedere con l’attrazione.
> La maggioranza degli uomini è brutta, c’è una percentuale di gradevoli e pochissimi belli.
> Tra le donne aumenta la percentuale di gradevoli. Più o meno una normale curva.
> Ma non c’entra niente con la possibilità di avere relazioni.
> ...


Ma io non ho detto che le donne hanno più possibilità di trovare un partner, avere più riscontri non vuol dire necessariamente avere più relazioni stabili


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto che le donne hanno più possibilità di trovare un partner, avere più riscontri non vuol dire necessariamente avere più relazioni stabili


E allora quelle osservazioni su maschi desiderabile sono fuffa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a me piace lui. Le amiche mi guardano  il mio ex marito gongola.
> View attachment 10649


A me piace Favino...non è bello ma sa tanto di "uomo"


----------



## ipazia (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non lo vedo io il contributo "Alfa".... è lui che si sente tale avendo questo tipo di comportamento....ti voglio raccontare solo un episodio per farti capire il suo pensiero....tempo fa ci mettemmo a parlare del fatto che Jovanotti avesse perdonato il tradimento di sua moglie ponendosi il problema del perché lei lo avesse tradito e capendo che buona parte di colpa era  sua perché effettivamente era stato abbastanza latitante nel loro rapporto di coppia....in quel periodo non avevo ancora mai tradito...a me venne spontaneo dire che per me era un grande uomo perché non solo era riuscito a mettersi in discussione recuperando il rapporto con la moglie...si era sbattuto anche dell'opinione della gente che inevitabilmente era venuta a sapere dell'accaduto essendo lui un personaggio pubblico...la risposta di mio marito mi lasciò basita...mi disse tranquillamente che col cavolo sarebbe passato da cornuto davanti a tutti e che lui avrebbe chiuso il rapporto subito...il suo problema principale sarebbe stata la sua reputazione perduta agli occhi della gente...questa cosa mi lasciò molto perplessa ...gli chiesi anche se per lui era più importante l,'opinione pubblica o il rapporto con me...e anche in questo caso mi disse che non avrebbe saputo fare diversamente...parlare e fare capire la propria visione a persone come lui non è semplicissimo...ecco da cosa deriva il mio malcontento nei suoi confronti.


Grazie per il racconto  

Quindi dal tuo punto di vista, lui scambia l'alfitudine per la paura di esser giudicato da cui fa discendere le sue posizioni, che non includono l'ascolto delle esigenze dell'altro, te in particolare che dovresti essere sua pari e alleata?

Eppure, siete allo specchio, almeno in questo racconto...per te un grande uomo è colui che se ne sbatte dell'opinione della gente.
Che significa superare la paura dell'opinione della gente.
Il che significa considerare la gente, in generale, come indicativa per le proprie decisioni e dovercisi scontrare, come minimo internamente, per poterne uscire vincitori.

Sbaglio?

Se non sbaglio, in comune avete il peso che date all''opinione della gente.
Ciò che vi differenzia è l'uso, in generale, che ne fate.

Lui per adeguarsi tu per combattere.

Di solito, se dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno che desidera capire (ed è questa la variabile, desiderare, non volere) partire dai punti comuni è una strada parecchio lunga e faticosa, ma porta frutti.
A volte non quelli che si attendono. Capita anche questo. Spesso.

E probabilmente il punto è rischiare...di trovare l'inatteso.
Oppure no.

Ma se si decide di non rischiare...perchè il malcontento?


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2022)

ricordami di bannarti per alfitudine


----------



## ipazia (3 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ricordami di bannarti per alfitudine


io sto bene inginocchiata 

un alfa non si inginocchia MAI. 
(mi han spiegato che per i gen z il teschio è "morto dal ridere"...e mi piace molto!)


----------



## ParmaLetale (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora quelle osservazioni su maschi desiderabile sono fuffa.


Non ho capito, intendi: " A parte che vorrei vedere chi schifirebbe una persona estremamente bella. " ??


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> io sto bene inginocchiata
> 
> un alfa non si inginocchia MAI.
> (mi han spiegato che per i gen z il teschio è "morto dal ridere"...e mi piace molto!)


paracula


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La maggior possibilità di trovare un partner da parte delle donne non corrisponde alla realtà.*
> Quelle teorie sono assurde e da quelle assurdità traggono pure conseguenze aberranti.


Si parla soprattutto di partner sessuali.
Se parliamo di relazione, ci sono probabilmente gli stessi problemi per entrambi i generi, ma tu stai già valutando la sola fase successiva senza tenere in conto di quella, necessaria, iniziale.
Ma se si parla di sesso, una donna può occasionalmente  - accontentandosi si intende - trovare un partner per una serata.
Un uomo incontra molte più difficoltà e necessariamente deve investire più tempo e risorse.
La dimostrazione pratica la si ha su App come Tinder, dove le poche donne selezionano.
I tanti uomini buttano le reti un po' ovunque per trovare qualcosa.


----------



## ipazia (3 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> paracula


----------



## ipazia (3 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ricordami di bannarti per *alfitudine*


mi hai fatto venire in mente lui....


----------



## ParmaLetale (3 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Si parla soprattutto di partner sessuali.
> Se parliamo di relazione, ci sono probabilmente gli stessi problemi per entrambi i generi, ma tu stai già valutando la sola fase successiva senza tenere in conto di quella, necessaria, iniziale.
> Ma se si parla di sesso, una donna può occasionalmente  - accontentandosi si intende - trovare un partner per una serata.
> Un uomo incontra molte più difficoltà e necessariamente deve investire più tempo e risorse.
> ...


Mio nonno mi diceva sempre: "fossi stato una donna, sarei stata una gran z.....a!"


----------



## Etta (3 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E Roul Bova, esteticamente Vi piace? Lasciate perdere l’attore che è penoso.


A me molto.


----------



## Angie17 (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Esteticamente riconosco che è bello ma non mi fa sangue...


D'accordo con te.  Ha la stessa sensualità che potrebbe avere una mattonella della mia cucina.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire in mente lui....
> 
> View attachment 10650


ciò conferma che sei un'anziana molto vecchia


----------



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E Roul Bova, esteticamente Vi piace? Lasciate perdere l’attore che è penoso.


Avevo il calendario


----------



## Actorus (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non lo vedo io il contributo "Alfa".... è lui che si sente tale avendo questo tipo di comportamento....ti voglio raccontare solo un episodio per farti capire il suo pensiero....tempo fa ci mettemmo a parlare del fatto che Jovanotti avesse perdonato il tradimento di sua moglie ponendosi il problema del perché lei lo avesse tradito e capendo che buona parte di colpa era  sua perché effettivamente era stato abbastanza latitante nel loro rapporto di coppia....in quel periodo non avevo ancora mai tradito...a me venne spontaneo dire che per me era un grande uomo perché non solo era riuscito a mettersi in discussione recuperando il rapporto con la moglie...si era sbattuto anche dell'opinione della gente che inevitabilmente era venuta a sapere dell'accaduto essendo lui un personaggio pubblico...la risposta di mio marito mi lasciò basita...mi disse tranquillamente che col cavolo sarebbe passato da cornuto davanti a tutti e che lui avrebbe chiuso il rapporto subito...il suo problema principale sarebbe stata la sua reputazione perduta agli occhi della gente...questa cosa mi lasciò molto perplessa ...gli chiesi anche se per lui era più importante l,'opinione pubblica o il rapporto con me...e anche in questo caso mi disse che non avrebbe saputo fare diversamente...parlare e fare capire la propria visione a persone come lui non è semplicissimo...ecco da cosa deriva il mio malcontento nei suoi confronti.


 Perdonami ma non riesco a capire tuo marito, l'immagine pubblica conta più della possibile rottura della coppia e conseguenti dolori ai figli. nel caso di separazione o divorzio comunque le cause vengono fuori ed il tradito comunque rimane  tradito,  anche con la separazione o divorzio le corna non si cancellano. è una soluzione inutile da quel verso.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E Roul Bova, esteticamente Vi piace? Lasciate perdere l’attore che è penoso.


A me non piace, preferisco Brad o il mio Luca Argentero


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E Roul Bova, esteticamente Vi piace? Lasciate perdere l’attore che è penoso.


Bello con il sexy appeal di uno gatto di marmo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> A me piace Favino...non è bello ma sa tanto di "uomo"


Tanto tanto


----------



## Varlam (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Recupero di onestà?....te pensi che andando a frignare da tua moglie dopo averla tradita recupereresti l'onestà perduta? Anche se fosse così non la trovi egoista come cosa? Fare stare male la tua compagna solo per recuperare un'onestà che tu stesso avevi deliberatamente deciso di perdere...troppo facile...


Se sono disposto ad accettare qualsiasi decisione, si , almeno in parte. La metto in condizione di conoscere una parte importante di me e di valutare. Lo trovo egoista solo se non sono disposto ad accogliere ciò che ne deriverà, qualunque cosa sia.

Per me questo sarebbe lo scoglio maggiore, non la sofferenza del partner che pure mi peserebbe. D’altronde quando decidiamo di metterci in gioco , ci apriamo al rischio del dolore.

Per te , il problema principale sarebbe la sofferenza del partner o le conseguenze per te ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Non ho capito, intendi: " A parte che vorrei vedere chi schifirebbe una persona estremamente bella. " ??


Se non mi leggi, diventa tutto noiosetto.



danny ha detto:


> Si parla soprattutto di partner sessuali.
> Se parliamo di relazione, ci sono probabilmente gli stessi problemi per entrambi i generi, ma tu stai già valutando la sola fase successiva senza tenere in conto di quella, necessaria, iniziale.
> Ma se si parla di sesso, una donna può occasionalmente  - accontentandosi si intende - trovare un partner per una serata.
> Un uomo incontra molte più difficoltà e necessariamente deve investire più tempo e risorse.
> ...


Ma la maggior parte delle donne non vuole il partner per una serata.
Ragionare sulle possibilità di una modalità di relazione che non interessa è insensato.



ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mio nonno mi diceva sempre: "fossi stato una donna, sarei stata una gran z.....a!"


Appunto SE fosse stato donna pensava che avrebbe avuto gli stessi desideri di un uomo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Perdonami ma non riesco a capire tuo marito, l'immagine pubblica conta più della possibile rottura della coppia e conseguenti dolori ai figli. nel caso di separazione o divorzio comunque le cause vengono fuori ed il tradito comunque rimane  tradito,  anche con la separazione o divorzio le corna non si cancellano. è una soluzione inutile da quel verso.


Io lo so....


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Se sono disposto ad accettare qualsiasi decisione, si , almeno in parte. La metto in condizione di conoscere una parte importante di me e di valutare. Lo trovo egoista solo se non sono disposto ad accogliere ciò che ne deriverà, qualunque cosa sia.
> 
> Per me questo sarebbe lo scoglio maggiore, non la sofferenza del partner che pure mi peserebbe. D’altronde quando decidiamo di metterci in gioco , ci apriamo al rischio del dolore.
> 
> Per te , il problema principale sarebbe la sofferenza del partner o le conseguenze per te ?


Sinceramente le conseguenze per me...non vorrei mai rinunciare a mio marito...so che non capirai questa risposta ma è quello che sento.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Infatti a me mai piaciuto
> Ma manco richard gere  o patrick dempsey (o come cavolo si scrive)


Richard Gere ha quegli occhi piccoli... non mi piace per niente, neanche da giovane.


----------



## Andromeda4 (3 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È un po’ maleducato. Una volta ero a pranzo, c’era pure lui al tavolo, ed era stato tutto il tempo al telefono.


In effetti ce lo vedo...


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sinceramente le conseguenze per me...non vorrei mai rinunciare a mio marito...so che non capirai questa risposta ma è quello che sento.


Non c’è mica bisogno che tutti capiscano. L’importante è che stia bene a te. Gli altri si arrangino a grattarsi i loro pruriti.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È un po’ maleducato. Una volta ero a pranzo, c’era pure lui al tavolo, ed era stato tutto il tempo al telefono.


Ci ho corso un paio di sere con lui. Persona piacevole. Bravo a far parlare le persone. È il suo mestiere.


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci ho corso un paio di sere con lui. Persona piacevole. Bravo a far parlare le persone. È il suo mestiere.


Che debbo dirti si vede che quando corre è simpatico. Quel giorno a pranzo, a mio parere, era stato maleducato. Sei in compagnia non stai tutto il tempo a tavola a guardare il telefono. Poi a mio parere se la tira troppo.


----------



## Varlam (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sinceramente le conseguenze per me...non vorrei mai rinunciare a mio marito...so che non capirai questa risposta ma è quello che sento.


Ti capisco invece, la stessa scelta , le stesse motivazioni che avrei io.
Per me meglio non ammantarla di nobiltà facendo riferimento alle cause secondarie , cura del partner , evitare lo scarico di coscienza.
Esponiamo la principale : cura di se stessi.


----------



## Varlam (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non lo vedo io il contributo "Alfa".... è lui che si sente tale avendo questo tipo di comportamento....ti voglio raccontare solo un episodio per farti capire il suo pensiero....tempo fa ci mettemmo a parlare del fatto che Jovanotti avesse perdonato il tradimento di sua moglie ponendosi il problema del perché lei lo avesse tradito e capendo che buona parte di colpa era  sua perché effettivamente era stato abbastanza latitante nel loro rapporto di coppia....in quel periodo non avevo ancora mai tradito...a me venne spontaneo dire che per me era un grande uomo perché non solo era riuscito a mettersi in discussione recuperando il rapporto con la moglie...si era sbattuto anche dell'opinione della gente che inevitabilmente era venuta a sapere dell'accaduto essendo lui un personaggio pubblico...la risposta di mio marito mi lasciò basita...mi disse tranquillamente che col cavolo sarebbe passato da cornuto davanti a tutti e che lui avrebbe chiuso il rapporto subito...il suo problema principale sarebbe stata la sua reputazione perduta agli occhi della gente...questa cosa mi lasciò molto perplessa ...gli chiesi anche se per lui era più importante l,'opinione pubblica o il rapporto con me...e anche in questo caso mi disse che non avrebbe saputo fare diversamente...parlare e fare capire la propria visione a persone come lui non è semplicissimo...ecco da cosa deriva il mio malcontento nei suoi confronti.


Derivare la posizione di tuo marito da una sua ipotetica reazione al posto di altri, mi sembra un po’ debole come assunto.


----------



## Alberto (4 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È un po’ maleducato. Una volta ero a pranzo, c’era pure lui al tavolo, ed era stato tutto il tempo al telefono.


Come tutti d’altronde.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Derivare la posizione di tuo marito da una sua ipotetica reazione al posto di altri, mi sembra un po’ debole come assunto.


È una risposta che mi ha dato lui....io prendo per buono quello che mi viene detto, non posso sapere i suoi pensieri.


----------



## Varlam (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> È una risposta che mi ha dato lui....io prendo per buono quello che mi viene detto, *non posso sapere i suoi pensier*i.


Ahia


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Ahia


Sono maga solo per Nickname....non possiamo credere di sapere cosa si cela nei pensieri di una persona...possiamo provare a capirla e conoscerla il più possibile ma il tutto è limitato alla voglia dell'altro di farsi conoscere.


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono maga solo per Nickname....non possiamo credere di sapere cosa si cela nei pensieri di una persona...possiamo provare a capirla e conoscerla il più possibile ma il tutto è limitato alla voglia dell'altro di farsi conoscere.


ma in un matrimonio tenere cose celate non è una buona cosa , certo non tutto si può dire , vedi noi, ma i desideri , le prospettive di vita , i problemi che sorgono per i figli e altre cose della coppia si che bisogna condividere e cercare di risolvere i problemi


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma la maggior parte delle donne non vuole il partner per una serata.*
> Ragionare sulle possibilità di una modalità di relazione che non interessa è insensato.


La maggior parte delle donne seleziona.
Non si becca ciò che riesce a trovare in una affannosa ricerca, ma tra diverse persone sceglie quella che ritiene migliore per le  necessità di quel momento.
Ovviamente se ha scelto bene non cambia subito.
Se la maggior parte degli uomini potesse fare altrettanto, potremmo dire la stessa cosa del genere maschile.
Trovare un buon partner, anche sessuale, non è semplice.


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Come tutti d’altronde.


Sì ma non tutto il tempo. E comunque al tavolo era l’unico quel giorno lì ad usarlo.


----------



## Varlam (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono maga solo per Nickname....non possiamo credere di sapere cosa si cela nei pensieri di una persona...possiamo provare a capirla e conoscerla il più possibile ma il tutto è limitato alla voglia dell'altro di farsi conoscere.


Non ti faccio una critica, sono peggio di te in questo.
Mi dispiace che abbiate una conoscenza superficiale.


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E Roul Bova, esteticamente Vi piace? Lasciate perdere l’attore che è penoso.


Attore... assolutamente stendiamo un velo, quanto a fascino, ha il sex appeal di un comodino. Ora si è anche sfatto... molti belli campano di rendita e la calata arriva tutta insieme.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Siamo lontani anni luce dal mio ragionamento...a me sinceramente se passa accanto a mio marito una che lui si farebbe volentieri a me non importa niente, come a lui non importa se mi passa accanto uno che mi potrebbe fare sangue...io intendevo un altro tipo di attrazione, un'alchimia che anche da sposati si può provare con altre persone, non ci sono vaccini per questo...ovvio che non fa piacere ma se una persona tiene alla coppia dovrebbe essere in grado di affrontare l'argomento quando la situazione potrebbe presentarsi... è da incoscienti e altezzosi pensare che il coniuge sia una proprietà privata priva di stimoli verso altre persone.


Ma infatti il punto non sono gli stimoli. Quelli li hanno tutti! Però un conto è se sei single, o comunque non ufficialmente impegnato, puoi fare quello che vuoi, altro è se sei impegnato, in questo caso ci dovrebbe essere un patto. 
La persona fedele non è quella che non ha attrazione verso altri, ma è quella che pur avendo attrazione riesce a mantenere il patto di fedeltà. Il patto di fedeltà dovrebbe essere mantenuto perché si sa che il tradimento ferirebbe l'altra persona o sarebbe vissuto come una mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Non ti faccio una critica, sono peggio di te in questo.
> Mi dispiace che abbiate una conoscenza superficiale.


Ma non è neppure così superficiale...conoscendolo ci credo quando mi dice che per lui l'opinione della società è importante... è cambiato molto da quando l'ho conosciuto...diciamo che crescendo le nostre personalità hanno subito dei cambiamenti che ci hanno portato ad avere più divergenze di carattere rispetto a quelle che potevamo avere prima.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Ma infatti il punto non sono gli stimoli. Quelli li hanno tutti! Però un conto è se sei single, o comunque non ufficialmente impegnato, puoi fare quello che vuoi, altro è se sei impegnato, in questo caso ci dovrebbe essere un patto.
> La persona fedele non è quella che non ha attrazione verso altri, ma è quella che pur avendo attrazione riesce a mantenere il patto di fedeltà. Il patto di fedeltà dovrebbe essere mantenuto perché si sa che il tradimento ferirebbe l'altra persona o sarebbe vissuto come una mancanza di rispetto.


Anche per me la monogamia è più una scelta che una cosa naturale... è per questo che dico che ognuno di noi può trovarsi ad affrontare dei periodi dove portare avanti questa scelta diventa difficile...il parlare con il partner di queste difficoltà non dovrebbe essere un problema.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche per me la monogamia è più una scelta che una cosa naturale... è per questo che dico che ognuno di noi può trovarsi ad affrontare dei periodi dove portare avanti questa scelta diventa difficile...il parlare con il partner di queste difficoltà non dovrebbe essere un problema.


Che poi chissene frega se potrebbe soffrire ma non soffre perché non sa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che poi chissene frega se potrebbe soffrire ma non soffre perché non sa.


Spesso mi chiedo quante persone sarebbero fedeli potendo avere la certezza di non essere mai sgamati...te che ne pensi?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Spesso mi chiedo quante persone sarebbero fedeli potendo avere la certezza di non essere mai sgamati...te che ne pensi?


Tante quante lo sono ora. Se non vuoi tradire non tradisci. Se vuoi tradire ti organizzi a fai come tutti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tante quante lo sono ora. Se non vuoi tradire non tradisci. Se vuoi tradire ti organizzi a fai come tutti.


Io invece avrei risposto che ce ne sarebbero molte di più...tempo fa discutevamo qui sul forum del fatto che molte persone si "accontentano" nello scegliere il coniuge proprio per non rinunciare alla comodità che il farsi una famiglia può dare...figurati se questa tipologia di persone proverebbe a rischiare per farsi un'amante...Bo, poi magari è come dici te...


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io invece avrei risposto che ce ne sarebbero molte di più...tempo fa discutevamo qui sul forum del fatto che molte persone si "accontentano" nello scegliere il coniuge proprio per non rinunciare alla comodità che il farsi una famiglia può dare...figurati se questa tipologia di persone proverebbe a rischiare per farsi un'amante...Bo, poi magari è come dici te...


non sono più i tempi dei matrimoni combinati , ora si spera che la scelta sia definitiva e con amore , poi  vivere una storia extra  mi sa tanto di problemi nel matrimonio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io invece avrei risposto che ce ne sarebbero molte di più...tempo fa discutevamo qui sul forum del fatto che molte persone si "accontentano" nello scegliere il coniuge proprio per non rinunciare alla comodità che il farsi una famiglia può dare...figurati se questa tipologia di persone proverebbe a rischiare per farsi un'amante...Bo, poi magari è come dici te...


Non tutti hanno....il " coraggio" di tradire...
Perché cmq ...poi devi convivere col tradimento...
E poi ...non è che incontri tutti i GG qualcuno con cui rotolarti nel letto


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno....il " coraggio" di tradire...
> Perché cmq ...poi devi convivere col tradimento...
> E poi ...non è che incontri tutti i GG qualcuno con cui rotolarti nel letto


Sai che macello sennò


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che macello sennò


...beh almeno uno occupa bene il tempo...
Ci si rilassa...
Ci si diverte...
Ci entri in confidenza...
E poi ci presti il muso...


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...beh almeno uno occupa bene il tempo...
> Ci si rilassa...
> Ci si diverte...
> Ci entri in confidenza...
> E poi ci presti il muso...


Che vuol dire ci presti il muso???


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che vuol dire ci presti il muso???


Che spesso con gli extra ci si fa male...


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che spesso con gli extra ci si fa male...


ma so dieci anni che prendiamo quindi  se anche dovessi fare delle spese extra che dici non ci sarebbero i soldi?
500 per 12  . fanno 6000 meno 1200 di cedolare secca ,  rimangono  3800  per 10 fa 38000 , che dici un bagno si può riparare?
Correggo 500 per 12 - 6000 , canone concordato  10%    quindi meno 600 - 5400  per 10 - 54000   
meio me sento , lo faccio d'oro il bagno?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma so dieci anni che prendiamo quindi  se anche dovessi fare delle spese extra che dici non ci sarebbero i soldi?
> 500 per 12  . fanno 6000 meno 1200 di cedolare secca ,  rimangono  3800  per 10 fa 38000 , che dici un bagno si puo riparare?


Hai cannato post
Ma cmq perché non hai spese condominiali...


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che spesso con gli extra ci si fa male...


Ci 'picchi'il muso!!!...no ci "presti"...si.. è vero


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai cannato post
> Ma cmq perché non hai spese condominiali...


stavo correggendo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno....il " coraggio" di tradire...
> Perché cmq ...poi devi convivere col tradimento...
> E poi ...*non è che incontri tutti i GG qualcuno con cui rotolarti nel letto*


Eh


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno....il " coraggio" di tradire...
> Perché cmq ...poi devi convivere col tradimento...
> E poi ...non è che incontri tutti i GG qualcuno con cui rotolarti nel letto


Beh per una donna è più semplice logicamente.



ologramma ha detto:


> non sono più i tempi dei matrimoni combinati , *ora si spera che la scelta sia definitiva e con amore , *poi  vivere una storia extra  mi sa tanto di problemi nel matrimonio


Sì spera male. O meglio, magari è definitiva, ma non per amore.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh per una donna è più semplice logicamente


Maaahhh...ci deve sempre essere cmq un uomo e una donna...

È più facile per noi donne perché basta che respiriamo troviamo quello che ci prova?
Questo solo su telegram  però


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maaahhh...ci deve sempre essere cmq un uomo e una donna...
> 
> È più facile per noi donne perché basta che respiriamo troviamo quello che ci prova?
> Questo solo su telegram  però


Non solo lì. Io non ho mai usato quelle chat per trovare uomini e non ho comunque avuto mai problemi.  Difficile che un uomo rifiuti una scopata. A meno che non sia gay o che lei sia la fotocopia Mariangela Fantozzi.


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh per una donna è più semplice logicamente.
> 
> 
> Sì spera male. O meglio, magari è definitiva, ma non per amore.


un po di ottimismo cara etta se non ce l'avete voi giovani che lo dobbiamo avere noi grandicelli


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io invece avrei risposto che ce ne sarebbero molte di più...tempo fa discutevamo qui sul forum del fatto che molte persone si "accontentano" nello scegliere il coniuge proprio per non rinunciare alla comodità che il farsi una famiglia può dare...figurati se questa tipologia di persone proverebbe a rischiare per farsi un'amante...Bo, poi magari è come dici te...


Non credo che uno metta a tavolino di farsi l’amante, o almeno per me non è stato così, succede qualcosa per cui ti innamori e la tua vita cambia, sapendo bene cosa rischi e cosa puoi perdere… chi lo vuole fare lo fa a prescindere dei rischi, e sono molti più di quello che credi. 
Chi si “accontenta” del coniuge continua ad accontentarsi del coniuge infatti non lo lascia e va avanti lo stesso con o senza amante, con o senza emozioni, sono scelte, altrimenti ci si separa.


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maaahhh...ci deve sempre essere cmq un uomo e una donna...
> 
> È più facile per noi donne perché basta che respiriamo troviamo quello che ci prova?
> Questo solo su telegram  però


fidati che anche nel reale , una evasioncina un uomo difficilmente rinucia se gliela dai su di un piatto d'argento


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non credo che uno metta a tavolino di farsi l’amante, o almeno per me non è stato così, succede qualcosa per cui ti innamori e la tua vita cambia, sapendo bene cosa rischi e cosa puoi perdere… chi lo vuole fare lo fa a prescindere dei rischi, e sono molti più di quello che credi.
> Chi si “accontenta” del coniuge continua ad accontentarsi del coniuge infatti non lo lascia e va avanti lo stesso con o senza amante, con o senza emozioni, sono scelte, altrimenti ci si separa.


Mai detto che uno prende la decisione di farsi un amante a tavolino....dicevo che spesso la decisione di non lasciarsi andare ad una storia extra spesso è dettata più dalla paura di perdere ciò che uno ha piuttosto che dal voler essere onesti e rispettosi del matrimonio


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non credo che uno metta a tavolino di farsi l’amante, o almeno per me non è stato così, succede qualcosa per cui ti innamori e la tua vita cambia, sapendo bene cosa rischi e cosa puoi perdere… chi lo vuole fare lo fa a prescindere dei rischi, e sono molti più di quello che credi.
> Chi si “accontenta” del coniuge continua ad accontentarsi del coniuge infatti non lo lascia e va avanti lo stesso con o senza amante, con o senza emozioni, sono scelte, altrimenti ci si separa.


io non mi accontentavo , però  mi bastava ma  ................. ?
Come dice il proverbio : il troppo storpia  ma pensa il niente che cosa ti fa fare


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mai detto che uno prende la decisione di farsi un amante a tavolino....dicevo che spesso la decisione di non lasciarsi andare ad una storia extra spesso è dettata più dalla paura di perdere ciò che uno ha piuttosto che dal voler essere onesti e rispettosi del matrimonio


Ci sono troppe variabili,  c’è chi non tradisce perché crede nel matrimonio, io ho fatto così per più di 20 anni e chi non tradisce per paura di perdere quello che ha, e chi invece preferisce vivere le emozioni con i rischi connessi. Il mio ex ripeteva che si sentiva in colpa verso la religione però chissà perché la voglia di evasione, di emozioni, ecc e’ stata più forte per un anno. Siamo tutti molto diversi e spesso le persone che non ti aspetti, le famiglie apparentemente felici sono quelle che hanno più scheletri nell’armadio. Ricordo una volta di aver visto una conoscente con un uomo che non era suo marito e mai e poi me lo sarei aspettato.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ci sono troppe variabili,  c’è chi non tradisce perché crede nel matrimonio, io ho fatto così per più di 20 anni e chi non tradisce per paura di perdere quello che ha, e chi invece preferisce vivere le emozioni con i rischi connessi. Il mio ex ripeteva che si sentiva in colpa verso la religione però chissà perché la voglia di evasione, di emozioni, ecc e’ stata più forte per un anno. Siamo tutti molto diversi e spesso le persone che non ti aspetti, le famiglie apparentemente felici sono quelle che hanno più scheletri nell’armadio. Ricordo una volta di aver visto una conoscente con un uomo che non era suo marito e mai e poi me lo sarei aspettato.


Appunto...ammetti che ci sono quelli che non tradiscono per non perdere quello che hanno...questi se avessero la certezza di non essere sgamati secondo te, trovandosi nella situazione giusta, che farebbero?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Appunto...ammetti che ci sono quelli che non tradiscono per non perdere quello che hanno...questi se avessero la certezza di non essere sgamati secondo te, trovandosi nella situazione giusta, che farebbero?


Si ci sono ma non credo tradirebbero, continuerebbero a non tradire


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si ci sono ma non credo tradirebbero, continuerebbero a non tradire


E perché?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E perché?


Perché altrimenti lo farebbero comunque, perché credono che quello che hanno valga più di un tradimento perciò non rischiano anche se si crea la situazione giusta


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Perché altrimenti lo farebbero comunque, perché credono che quello che hanno valga più di un tradimento perciò non rischiano anche se si crea la situazione giusta


Forse non ci capiamo.....se per assurdo le persone avessero la certezza di non essere sgamate quelle che non tradiscono solo per la paura di essere beccate perché non dovrebbero tradire?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo.....se per assurdo le persone avessero la certezza di non essere sgamate quelle che non tradiscono solo per la paura di essere beccate perché non dovrebbero tradire?


Per non essere dei traditori? 
È come dire perché non si ruba o uccide? Per non essere ladri o assassini.
Il tradimento è meno grave di un furto?


----------



## omicron (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Appunto...ammetti che ci sono quelli che non tradiscono per non perdere quello che hanno...questi se avessero la certezza di non essere sgamati secondo te, trovandosi nella situazione giusta, che farebbero?


Quando fai la scelta di tradire scegli anche il rischio


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si ci sono ma non credo tradirebbero, continuerebbero a non tradire


anche io dicevo così  e lo sono stato per moltissimi anni  , ma il proverbio dice anche :mai dire mai , o anche i cavalli buoni si vedono all'arrivo , lo so che non è azzeccato ma può essere un esempio , bisogna tagliare il traguardo


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> un po di ottimismo cara etta se non ce l'avete voi giovani che lo dobbiamo avere noi grandicelli


Non è questione di ottimismo ma è oggettivo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Forse non ci capiamo.....se per assurdo le persone avessero la certezza di non essere sgamate quelle che non tradiscono solo per la paura di essere beccate perché non dovrebbero tradire?


Ma la certezza non c’è mai nessuno la può avere… dovresti chiederlo a loro. Io conosco persone che anche se hanno avuto paura di essere scoperti hanno tradito lo stesso, perché i bisogni erano quelli è poco importa i rischi


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

Diciamo che appena vedi che stai davvero rischiando non vai avanti. Se vai avanti è perché ne vale la pena.


----------



## Andromeda4 (4 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh per una donna è più semplice logicamente.


Ma una donna va comunque con un uomo... quindi... è la stessa cosa per entrambe le parti...


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma la certezza non c’è mai nessuno la può avere… dovresti chiederlo a loro. Io conosco persone che anche se hanno avuto paura di essere scoperti hanno tradito lo stesso, perché i bisogni erano quelli è poco importa i rischi


Vedi che non ci capiamo!!!!....io avevo detto se per assurdo uno potesse avere la certezza di non essere mai sgamati!!!!...non è una situazione reale....io volevo portare l'attenzione sul discorso che molte persone che si dicono leali al patto del matrimonio probabilmente lo sono solo perché non hanno il coraggio di rischiare...su questo volevo porre l'attenzione.


----------



## omicron (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vedi che non ci capiamo!!!!....io avevo detto se per assurdo uno potesse avere la certezza di non essere mai sgamati!!!!...non è una situazione reale....io volevo portare l'attenzione sul discorso che molte persone che si dicono leali al patto del matrimonio probabilmente lo sono solo perché non hanno il coraggio di rischiare...su questo volevo porre l'attenzione.


Mio marito potrebbe anche non saperlo mai, ma lo saprei io


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mio marito potrebbe anche non saperlo mai, ma lo saprei io


Ma infatti te non tradisci perché non concepisci il tradimento...il mio discorso valeva per quelli che non tradiscono solo perché se la fanno sotto all'idea di essere sgamati!!!...o ma siete duri eh....mi avete fatto venire fame...vado a cena...buon appetito a tutti (lo so che Csaba dice che non si fa ma chi se ne )


----------



## omicron (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti te non tradisci perché non concepisci il tradimento...il mio discorso valeva per quelli che non tradiscono solo perché se la fanno sotto all'idea di essere sgamati!!!...o ma siete duri eh....mi avete fatto venire fame...vado a cena...buon appetito a tutti (lo so che Csaba dice che non si fa ma chi se ne )


Ma io di gente che non tradisce perché ha paura di farsi sgamare non ho mai sentito parlare, dite tutti che quando trovi chi davvero ti piace le paure te le fai passare e ti organizzi pure


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono maga solo per Nickname....non possiamo credere di sapere cosa si cela nei pensieri di una persona...possiamo provare a capirla e conoscerla il più possibile ma il tutto è limitato alla voglia dell'altro di farsi conoscere.


Circe non era una maga in senso moderno, era più una semidea con poteri sovrannaturali


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io di gente che non tradisce perché ha paura di farsi sgamare non ho mai sentito parlare, dite tutti che quando trovi chi davvero ti piace le paure te le fai passare e ti organizzi pure


Mah.... sarà così....


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Circe non era una maga in senso moderno, era più una semidea con poteri sovrannaturali


E allora sarò una semidea con poteri sovrannaturali...me ne farò una ragione


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2022)

che poi, sta isola di Eea s'è poi capito ndo stava?


----------



## omicron (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mah.... sarà così....


A me qui dentro è stato detto diverse volte  che te devo di’


----------



## omicron (4 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> che poi, sta isola di Eea s'è poi capito ndo stava?


Omero colloca l'isola ad Oriente (cfr. XII,3: νῆσόν τ' Αἰαίην, ὅθι τ' Ἠοῦς ἠριγενείης/οἰκία καὶ χοροί εἰσι καὶ ἀντολαὶ Ἠελίοιο); la tradizione successiva identificherà questa con il promontorio Circeo nel Lazio[3].


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2022)

io ero rimasto a ventotene


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> che poi, sta isola di Eea s'è poi capito ndo stava?


Vuoi venirmi a trovare? Se vuoi ti mando la posizione


----------



## omicron (4 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ero rimasto a ventotene


Io ho copiato


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vuoi venirmi a trovare? Se vuoi ti mando la posizione


no


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche io dicevo così  e lo sono stato per moltissimi anni  , ma il proverbio dice anche :mai dire mai , o anche i cavalli buoni si vedono all'arrivo , lo so che non è azzeccato ma può essere un esempio , bisogna tagliare il traguardo


Si hai ragione perché anche io non ho tradito per decenni non lo avevo mai neanche preso in considerazione, ma nella vita si cambia


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh per una donna è più semplice logicamente.
> Sì spera male. O meglio, magari è definitiva, ma non per amore.


logicamente, non si può mai saperlo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione perché anche io non ho tradito per decenni non lo avevo mai neanche preso in considerazione, ma nella vita si cambia


Idem ...fino al 2016 ma ipotizzato di tradire ..
Anzi ero assolutamente contraria al discorso infedeltà...
Secondo me era inaccettabile avere un amante...
Poi....mi sono ricreduta...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vedi che non ci capiamo!!!!....io avevo detto se per assurdo uno potesse avere la certezza di non essere mai sgamati!!!!...non è una situazione reale....io volevo portare l'attenzione sul discorso che molte persone che si dicono leali al patto del matrimonio probabilmente lo sono solo perché non hanno il coraggio di rischiare...su questo volevo porre l'attenzione.


Non riesco a ragionare su cose assurde mi spiace… vedo i fatti reali e comunque il rischio fa parte del tradimento non puoi toglierlo. E non credo che uno non tradisca solo perché non ha paura di rischiare, come ci sono mille motivi contemporaneamente per tradire ce ne sono altrettanti per non farlo, questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello. È peggiorato invecchiando, cosa che non capita a tutti i belli. Resta un uomo molto bello.


Visto di persona poco tempo fa E’ chiatto, giuro, Niente a che vedere su quello che si vede in tv


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a me piace lui. Le amiche mi guardano  il mio ex marito gongola.
> View attachment 10649


Guarda…ci avrei giurato


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vedi che non ci capiamo!!!!....io avevo detto se per assurdo uno potesse avere la certezza di non essere mai sgamati!!!!...non è una situazione reale....io volevo portare l'attenzione sul discorso che molte persone che si dicono leali al patto del matrimonio probabilmente lo sono solo perché non hanno il coraggio di rischiare...su questo volevo porre l'attenzione.


O magari come dice Brunetta, restano fedeli a prescindere dal venire sgamati o meno, perché non tutti gli esseri umani sono così pusillanimi come noi infedeli.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io di gente che non tradisce perché ha paura di farsi sgamare non ho mai sentito parlare, dite tutti che quando trovi chi davvero ti piace le paure te le fai passare e ti organizzi pure


Questo è successo a me ed è quello che volevo dire, se ti innamori non pensi alla paura di essere scoperta, ti organizzi per farsi che non succeda e ti godi il momento


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non riesco a ragionare su cose assurde mi spiace… vedo i fatti reali e comunque il rischio fa parte del tradimento non puoi toglierlo. E non credo che uno non tradisca solo perché non ha paura di rischiare, come ci sono mille motivi contemporaneamente per tradire ce ne sono altrettanti per non farlo, questo è il mio pensiero.


Vero.
Tempo fa mi sono trovato in una situazione che favoriva molto il corno ed in quella occasione la persona che stava con me non divento‘ infedele anche se con il suo coniuge no andava benissimo. Poco dopo si separarono e lui dopo, si chiavo‘ tutto il chiavabile, ma solo dopo. Era contrario a tradire.


----------



## omicron (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Questo è successo a me ed è quello che volevo dire, se ti innamori non pensi alla paura di essere scoperta, ti organizzi per farsi che non succeda e ti godi il momento


Ecco semmai io mi chiedo come si arrivi ad innamorarsi, ci vuole tempo di solito


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Questo è successo a me ed è quello che volevo dire, se ti innamori non pensi alla paura di essere scoperta, ti organizzi per farsi che non succeda e ti godi il momento


Non serve nemmeno innamorarsi. Basta sentir la carne ululare.


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma una donna va comunque con un uomo... quindi... è la stessa cosa per entrambe le parti...


È più facile se è lei ad iniziare.


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> logicamente, non si può mai saperlo.


Che noia.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ecco semmai io mi chiedo come si arrivi ad innamorarsi, ci vuole tempo di solito


Ma prima di tradire una persona la conosci, ci parli, la frequenti, mica scegli il primo che capita. L’innamoramento è fatto di fisicità, contatto, voglia di stare con l’altra persona e cresce con la frequentazione come può sparire 🫠


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ecco semmai io mi chiedo come si arrivi ad innamorarsi, ci vuole tempo di solito


E si...infatti bisognerebbe evitare di farlo...ma... è una cosa troppo bella...anche se poi fa male...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non serve nemmeno innamorarsi. Basta sentir la carne ululare.


Sei il solito carnale


----------



## ionio36 (4 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Circe non era una maga in senso moderno, era più una semidea con poteri sovrannaturali


Circe era una Matrona.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O magari come dice Brunetta, restano fedeli a prescindere dal venire sgamati o meno, perché non tutti gli esseri umani sono così pusillanimi come noi infedeli.


Tutto può essere


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tutto può essere


Non si può mai saperlo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E si...infatti bisognerebbe evitare di farlo...ma... è una cosa troppo bella...anche se poi fa male...


Non si può o forse non si vuole comandare al cuore


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non si può mai saperlo.


----------



## ologramma (5 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione perché anche io non ho tradito per decenni non lo avevo mai neanche preso in considerazione, ma nella vita si cambia


Ma io non avevo  desiderio o cercavo di cambiare .
 I decenni per me erano tanti


----------



## ologramma (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Omero colloca l'isola ad Oriente (cfr. XII,3: νῆσόν τ' Αἰαίην, ὅθι τ' Ἠοῦς ἠριγενείης/οἰκία καὶ χοροί εἰσι καὶ ἀντολαὶ Ἠελίοιο); la tradizione successiva identificherà questa con il promontorio Circeo nel Lazio[3].


Io l'ho sempre detto ,ci sto relativamente vicino


----------



## Andromeda4 (5 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È più facile se è lei ad iniziare.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non serve nemmeno innamorarsi. Basta sentir la carne ululare.


Questo tema della carne che ulula e’ interessante. 
Credo che molti non tradiscano perché’ semplicemente non se ne verifica l'opportunità’ con persone interessanti.  Se poi hai l’asticella alta e non consideri chi solo c’ha le tette o respira… si fa fatica..  Oppure che non si tradisca perche’ si concepisce  il  rapporto di coppia come un progetto e non ci puo’ essere un progetto con un amante, a meno che non sia il caronte che ti traghetta verso un progetto nuovo con lui/lei (tipico di chi poi con l’amante costruisce una nuova coppia o si strugge di dolore perche’ questo non succede ).
Poi c’e’ chi tradisce perche’ gli sembra normale e neanche troppo eccezionale farlo.. (il cd “ma si, che sara’ mai” o la variante “ogni lasciata e’ persa)..o chi viene molto corteggiato (tipico femminile), e cede dopo essere entrato nel loop della dopamina del “non vivo senza un tuo sorriso”, per poi schiantarsi al primo cambio di rotta del casanova di turno…. E poi c’e’ chi lo fa perche’ la carne ulula..e questo lo aggiungo oggi nel mio elenco 
Poi ci sono le rare persone che non tradiscono per scelta.. perche’ pensano sia sbagliato fare un torto a chi da anni condivide casa, figli e dorme loro accanto tutti i giorni . Pochissimi, ma ci sono.
Non credo al “non tradisco perche’ amo il mio partner”… si sceglie di amare ….e dopo vent’anni di matrimonio e’ una discriminante che non regge.


----------



## omicron (5 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma prima di tradire una persona la conosci, ci parli, la frequenti, mica scegli il primo che capita. L’innamoramento è fatto di fisicità, contatto, voglia di stare con l’altra persona e cresce con la frequentazione come può sparire 🫠


Appunto, ci vuole tempo, quello che ho scritto io
Dove lo trovate questo tempo? Perché dedicate questo tempo a qualcuno?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Questo tema della carne che ulula e’ interessante.
> Credo che molti non tradiscano perché’ semplicemente non se ne verifica l'opportunità’ con persone interessanti.  Se poi hai l’asticella alta e non consideri chi solo c’ha le tette o respira… si fa fatica..  Oppure che non si tradisca perche’ si concepisce  il  rapporto di coppia come un progetto e non ci puo’ essere un progetto con un amante, a meno che non sia il caronte che ti traghetta verso un progetto nuovo con lui/lei (tipico di chi poi con l’amante costruisce una nuova coppia o si strugge di dolore perche’ questo non succede ).
> Poi c’e’ chi tradisce perche’ gli sembra normale e neanche troppo eccezionale farlo.. (il cd “ma si, che sara’ mai” o la variante “ogni lasciata e’ persa)..o chi viene molto corteggiato (tipico femminile), e cede dopo essere entrato nel loop della dopamina del “non vivo senza un tuo sorriso”, per poi schiantarsi al primo cambio di rotta del casanova di turno…. E poi c’e’ chi lo fa perche’ la carne ulula..e questo lo aggiungo oggi nel mio elenco
> Poi ci sono le rare persone che non tradiscono per scelta.. perche’ pensano sia sbagliato fare un torto a chi da anni condivide casa, figli e dorme loro accanto tutti i giorni . Pochissimi, ma ci sono.
> Non credo al “non tradisco perche’ amo il mio partner”… si sceglie di amare ….e dopo vent’anni di matrimonio e’ una discriminante che nom regge.


Quindi confermi quanto ho scritto anche io altrove. Si sceglie di tradire o non tradire  a prescindere dalle possibilità di sgamo.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto, ci vuole tempo, quello che ho scritto io
> Dove lo trovate questo tempo? Perché dedicate questo tempo a qualcuno?


Fondamentalmente perché piace a fa stare bene. Non servono davvero altre parole. È una cosa abbastanza irrazionale e irragionevole direi. È così bello perdersi nellirrazionale senza informare nessuno. E se qualcuno ne potrebbe soffrire pazienza. Di fatto non sa, quindi non soffre. Oltre che irrazionali siamo anche profondamente concreti.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi confermi quanto ho scritto anche io altrove. Si sceglie di tradire o non tradire  a prescindere dalle possibilità di sgamo.


Sai, magari c’e’ anche chi non tradisce perche’ teme che se sgamato perderebbe tutto… ma questa tipologia da “cuor di leone” credo sia abbastanza residuale. Pensiamo tutti di essere dei fenomeni insgamabili..su tante cose eh..non solo relativamente al tradimento ..che non credo sia un deterrente fortissimo. 
E’ piu’ una motivazione che si da a mente lucida in aggiunta ad una motivazione di base piu’ forte.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, magari c’e’ anche chi non tradisce perche’ teme che se sgamato perderebbe tutto… ma questa tipologia da “cuor di leone” credo sia abbastanza residuale. Pensiamo tutti di essere dei fenomeni insgamabili..su tante cose eh..non solo relativamente al tradimento ..che non credo sia un deterrente fortissimo.
> E’ piu’ una motivazione che si da a mente lucida in aggiunta ad una motivazione di base piu’ forte.


La paura dello sgamo però ti può portare ad avere pochissimo tempo a disposizione per tradire, e magari ad essere meno "appetibile", come amante.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> La paura dello sgamo però ti può portare ad avere pochissimo tempo a disposizione per tradire, e magari ad essere meno "appetibile", come amante.


Perche’ meno tempo? Se sei creativo il tempo te lo inventi. Ma basta pure una pausa pranzo o il  classico calcetto


----------



## omicron (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente perché piace a fa stare bene. Non servono davvero altre parole. È una cosa abbastanza irrazionale e irragionevole direi. È così bello perdersi nellirrazionale senza informare nessuno. E se qualcuno ne potrebbe soffrire pazienza. Di fatto non sa, quindi non soffre. Oltre che irrazionali siamo anche profondamente concreti.


Ma dove le trovate tutte queste persone interessanti? Io ne ho sempre trovate poche


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perche’ meno tempo? Se sei creativo il tempo te lo inventi. Ma basta pure una pausa pranzo o il  classico calcetto


Il tempo si trova come in tutte le cose basta volerlo davvero e sapersi organizzare!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma dove le trovate tutte queste persone interessanti? Io ne ho sempre trovate poche


Ma mica bisogna trovarne tante, ne basta una …


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perche’ meno tempo? Se sei creativo il tempo te lo inventi. Ma basta pure una pausa pranzo o il  classico calcetto


Ehm.... parlo per un'amica 
Scherzi a parte, io sono partita con una persona che di tempo ne aveva in quantità, sono finita con uno che il tempo lo ha risicato.  E (senza entrare nel dettaglio dei suoi impegni) ti dico che no, non è esattamente così.  Le pause pranzo durano un'ora: ora che ti vedi, ne avanza mezza. Il classico calcetto è (nel suo caso) un altro hobby, al quale diciamo che in parte non può essere in parte non vuole rinunciare.
Quando il tempo si fa meno, è ben visibile ciò che si getta dalla torre 
Fortuna vuole che non ci ho certo perso la testa 
Probabilmente la ragionerei in maniera diversa se anch'io fossi impegnata. La sua mancanza di tempo (non in senso assoluto, ma nel senso che ti ho detto) mi ha fatto passare la voglia   E sì, che si preoccupa comunque dello sgamo. In questo mica posso dargli torto.  Amore, sono con Gigetto. E dai oggi, e dai domani.... dopodomani anche la compagna gli domanda di fare un'uscita a quattro . Se poi parli di tempo ritagliato una volta al mese (intervallato da incontri  "spot"), ok, ma non è quello da cui sono partita io. E non mi interessa neanche granché.  Particolari  "rischi" lui comunque non se ne prende: chiaramente tradire una che vive quasi sempre lontano è diverso dal tradire una che convive con lui quasi sempre  . Non ci siamo lasciati soli perché non siamo mai stati insieme.  È solo stato un diradamento del tempo insieme, che mi ha portato via via più disinteresse 

Poi ripeto: se fossi sposata magari prenderei con sollievo la reciproca indisponibilità, nel senso che, finito il "match",  ognuno per la sua strada e arrivederci a data da definire, bene pure che non sia troppo ravvicinata che sia mai che quello con cui dormo insieme mi sgami 
Fantasia ok. Fantasia 2 o 3 volte alla settimana, delle quali 1/2 fuori a cena, caffè e ammazzacaffe' non è fattibile per tutti.  Lo capisco bene, è solo che non ci posso fare niente nemmeno io, se a sto punto mi viene da pensare che di qui ad essere gettati dalla torre  (fortuna che sto già a piano terra ) il passo è breve


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Il tempo si trova come in tutte le cose basta volerlo davvero e sapersi organizzare!


Ma fino ad un certo punto  
Prima lui ne aveva tanto, e quindi tanto ne metteva. Ora che ne ha poco, ne mette poco.
Di sicuro non mette a repentaglio la sua relazione pur di trovare il tempo. Non gli do' torto, ma non è che sempre sempre volere sia potere. Non dubito che un po' gli dispiaccia. Sapevo, eh, di essere uno "sfizio " , mica no. Prima come dopo. Dico solo che essere uno sfizio alla volata non fa per me, non mi soddisfa.


----------



## omicron (5 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma mica bisogna trovarne tante, ne basta una …


Ah si sì  sarò io


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto, ci vuole tempo, quello che ho scritto io
> Dove lo trovate questo tempo? Perché dedicate questo tempo a qualcuno?


Perché probabilmente piace molto quella persona. Non si dedica tempo a chi non ne vale la pena secondo me.




omicron ha detto:


> Ma dove le trovate tutte queste persone interessanti? Io ne ho sempre trovate poche


Difatti ce ne sono davvero poche.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> 1)Poi ci sono le rare persone che non tradiscono per scelta.. perche’ pensano sia sbagliato fare un torto a chi da anni condivide casa, figli e dorme loro accanto tutti i giorni . Pochissimi, ma ci sono.
> *2)Non credo al “non tradisco perche’ amo il mio partner”… *si sceglie di amare ….e dopo vent’anni di matrimonio e’ una discriminante che non regge.


Non ho capito bene. Vedo contrasto tra la 1 e la 2


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto, ci vuole tempo, quello che ho scritto io
> Dove lo trovate questo tempo? Perché dedicate questo tempo a qualcuno?





omicron ha detto:


> Ma dove le trovate tutte queste persone interessanti? Io ne ho sempre trovate poche


Sono domande anche mie.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma dove le trovate tutte queste persone interessanti? Io ne ho sempre trovate poche


Come dice il proverbio…chi cerca trova. È un po’ come avere amici, per trovare interessanti devi interessare.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm.... parlo per un'amica
> Scherzi a parte, io sono partita con una persona che di tempo ne aveva in quantità, sono finita con uno che il tempo lo ha risicato.  E (senza entrare nel dettaglio dei suoi impegni) ti dico che no, non è esattamente così.  Le pause pranzo durano un'ora: ora che ti vedi, ne avanza mezza. Il classico calcetto è (nel suo caso) un altro hobby, al quale diciamo che in parte non può essere in parte non vuole rinunciare.
> Quando il tempo si fa meno, è ben visibile ciò che si getta dalla torre
> Fortuna vuole che non ci ho certo perso la testa
> ...


Mi son sempre chiesto il senso di fare l’amante single. Mai compreso. Posso capire una botta e via, ma una storia duratura di una single con uno impegnato, per vedersi di nascosto, per me non ha alcun senso. Tu che ti nascondi, ma de che se sei single?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono domande anche mie.


E sono state date risposte. Che possono non piacere, ma tali sono e tali rimangono. Oppure puoi suggerire tu cosa vuoi sentirti rispondere. Si fa prima no?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, magari c’e’ anche chi non tradisce perche’ teme che se sgamato perderebbe tutto… ma questa tipologia da “cuor di leone” credo sia abbastanza residuale. Pensiamo tutti di essere dei fenomeni insgamabili..su tante cose eh..non solo relativamente al tradimento ..che non credo sia un deterrente fortissimo.
> E’ piu’ una motivazione che si da a mente lucida in aggiunta ad una motivazione di base piu’ forte.


Per me non lo è stato. Cioè nemmeno ci ho pensato al pericolo. Tornassi indietro inizierei prima.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma fino ad un certo punto
> Prima lui ne aveva tanto, e quindi tanto ne metteva. Ora che ne ha poco, ne mette poco.
> Di sicuro non mette a repentaglio la sua relazione pur di trovare il tempo. Non gli do' torto, ma non è che sempre sempre volere sia potere. Non dubito che un po' gli dispiaccia. Sapevo, eh, di essere uno "sfizio " , mica no. Prima come dopo. Dico solo che essere uno sfizio alla volata non fa per me, non mi soddisfa.


Si trova se lo si vuole trovare e fino a quando si vuole trovare. Il problema del tempo era uno dei motivi per cui la mia relazione extra era finita lui ne aveva troppo poco e non mi bastava. Perciò capisco te che oltretutto sei libera a volere di più!


----------



## Venice30 (5 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vedi che non ci capiamo!!!!....io avevo detto se per assurdo uno potesse avere la certezza di non essere mai sgamati!!!!...non è una situazione reale....io volevo portare l'attenzione sul discorso che molte persone che si dicono leali al patto del matrimonio probabilmente lo sono solo perché non hanno il coraggio di rischiare...su questo volevo porre l'attenzione.


Addirittura coraggio? 
Non è probabile che forse stanno bene cosi?
Se uno vuole tradire, tradisce. 
Se non lo fa non significa che non ha le palle


----------



## Venice30 (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma dove le trovate tutte queste persone interessanti? Io ne ho sempre trovate poche


Sui forum


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E sono state date risposte. Che possono non piacere, ma tali sono e tali rimangono. Oppure puoi suggerire tu cosa vuoi sentirti rispondere. Si fa prima no?


Veramente hai risposto 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come dice il proverbio…chi cerca trova. È un po’ come avere amici, per trovare interessanti devi interessare.


Praticamente chi non trova amanti fa cagare.


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi son sempre chiesto il senso di fare l’amante single. Mai compreso. Posso capire una botta e via, ma una storia duratura di una single con uno impegnato, per vedersi di nascosto, per me non ha alcun senso. Tu che ti nascondi, ma de che se sei single?


Perché probabilmente, se la persona single fosse sposata, magari non tradirebbe. Io ad esempio non so se riuscirei a farmi l’amante.


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si trova se lo si vuole trovare e fino a quando si vuole trovare. Il problema del tempo era uno dei motivi per cui la mia relazione extra era finita lui ne aveva troppo poco e non mi bastava. Perciò capisco te che oltretutto sei libera a volere di più!


Che poi, secondo me, non bisogna stare a cercare. Sono cose che devono venire spontanee.


----------



## omicron (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come dice il proverbio…chi cerca trova. È un po’ come avere amici, per trovare interessanti devi interessare.


Ah allora sarà perché sono asociale


----------



## omicron (5 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Sui forum


Ah si?


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi son sempre chiesto il senso di fare l’amante single. Mai compreso. Posso capire una botta e via, ma una storia duratura di una single con uno impegnato, per vedersi di nascosto, per me non ha alcun senso. Tu che ti nascondi, ma de che se sei single?


Però non mi sono preclusa alternative più interessanti, eh. Semplicemente non ne ho avute. Non sono rimasta  "imballata", per oltre un anno, con uno impegnato, in attesa di chissà cosa.  È stata comunque una palestra relazionale, ridurrei se ti dicessi che piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto. 
Prima di frequentarlo, sono rimasta single per oltre 5 anni. Senza frequentare un uomo. Non è che frequentando lui per un anno e passa credo di essermi "tolta" chissà quale possibilità. Tanto più che non ho fatto alcun "sacrificio " in quel senso, per lui. L'ho raccontato pure: se penso che sono rimasta per più di un anno imbambolata dietro a uno impegnato che manco mi si è filato di striscio, credo di averti detto tutto.  In quest'ottica, lui è stato un passo avanti .
Questo a onor del vero: non è facile trovare "impegno" sia pur nel disimpegno che voglio . Chiaramente il doverlo (anche) nascondere un po' mi è pesato, ma finché mi è andato bene non ho percepito.... rinunce . Anche perché non ne avrei fatte.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi, secondo me, non bisogna stare a cercare. Sono cose che devono venire spontanee.


Viene spontaneo trovare la persona ma il tempo va un po’ cercato ed organizzato, perché lavoriamo, abbiamo una famiglia, hobby, sport, volontariato ecc…


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Viene spontaneo trovare la persona ma il tempo va un po’ cercato ed organizzato, perché lavoriamo, abbiamo una famiglia, hobby, sport, volontariato ecc…


Sì certo. Intendevo proprio il fatto di conoscere la persona. Poi da lì in poi il tempo lo si organizza.


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi son sempre chiesto il senso di fare l’amante single. Mai compreso. Posso capire una botta e via, ma una storia duratura di una single con uno impegnato, per vedersi di nascosto, per me non ha alcun senso. Tu che ti nascondi, ma de che se sei single?


Anche per me non ha senso, 
anche se c'è da considerare che alcuni single per x motivi (separazioni recenti, figli ecc...) preferiscono relazioni nascoste.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente hai risposto
> 
> Praticamente chi non trova amanti fa cagare.


Se è quello che pensi, non vedo perché farti cambiare idea.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché probabilmente, se la persona single fosse sposata, magari non tradirebbe. Io ad esempio non so se riuscirei a farmi l’amante.


Eh hai ragione…non si può mai saperlo…l’ogni caso è a se….


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah allora sarà perché sono asociale


non si può mai saperlo…


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però non mi sono preclusa alternative più interessanti, eh. Semplicemente non ne ho avute. Non sono rimasta  "imballata", per oltre un anno, con uno impegnato, in attesa di chissà cosa.  È stata comunque una palestra relazionale, ridurrei se ti dicessi che piuttosto che niente è meglio piuttosto.
> Prima di frequentarlo, sono rimasta single per oltre 5 anni. Senza frequentare un uomo. Non è che frequentando lui per un anno e passa credo di essermi "tolta" chissà quale possibilità. Tanto più che non ho fatto alcun "sacrificio " in quel senso, per lui. L'ho raccontato pure: se penso che sono rimasta per più di un anno imbambolata dietro a uno impegnato che manco mi si è filato di striscio, credo di averti detto tutto.  In quest'ottica, lui è stato un passo avanti .
> Questo a onor del vero: non è facile trovare "impegno" sia pur nel disimpegno che voglio . Chiaramente il doverlo (anche) nascondere un po' mi è pesato, ma finché mi è andato bene non ho percepito.... rinunce . Anche perché non ne avrei fatte.


Eppure ricordo quando dicevi che quando arrivava lei lui spariva e ti imponeva di fatto di vedersi in base alle sue possibilità. Non tue, sue.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Anche per me non ha senso,
> anche se c'è da considerare che alcuni single per x motivi (separazioni recenti, figli ecc...) preferiscono relazioni nascoste.


O magari non sono capaci di avere altro. Ma in questa mia affermazione non parlo di Foglia.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente hai risposto
> 
> Praticamente chi non trova amanti fa cagare.


Anche Reginatriste mi sembra abbia risposto. Ma comprendo non sia quello che vuoi sentirti rispondere perché come già detto in passato nutri questo bisogno spasmodico di sminuire il senso del corno per collocare meglio quello che hai subito tu. Tuo marito in tal senso l’hai mai interrogato? Che diceva in merito?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Sui forum


O su Fb, come le ultime 57.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche Reginatriste mi sembra abbia risposto. Ma comprendo non sia quello che vuoi sentirti rispondere perché come già detto in passato nutri questo bisogno spasmodico di sminuire il senso del corno per collocare meglio quello che hai subito tu. Tuo marito in tal senso l’hai mai interrogato? Che diceva in merito?


Non hai capito.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito.


Certo immagino.


----------



## MariLea (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O magari *non sono capaci di avere altro*. Ma in questa mia affermazione non parlo di Foglia.


Alcuni sicuramente


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh hai ragione…non si può mai saperlo…l’ogni caso è a se….


Ma mentre scopi te ripeti sempre questa frase alle tue donne durante l’orgasmo? “Amoree non si può mai saperloooo”.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eppure ricordo quando dicevi che quando arrivava lei lui spariva e ti imponeva di fatto di vedersi in base alle sue possibilità. Non tue, sue.


Sì.  Quello di voler fare il principino è un difetto, che ha sempre avuto. Per cui, libero lui, liberi tutti. Non che pero' sia una pretesa estranea ai single, eh  Mica però ho fatto mai i salti mortali, quando  le sue richieste sono state irragionevoli per me. Rinunce non ne ho fatte, qualche litigata sì. Quello che ti dicevo, è che capisco quello che dici tu, perché in parte lo condivido. Non ho mai detto pero' che non lo avrei PREFERITO single.  Non é che non vedo i limiti che sono insiti in questo tipo di relazioni. Ho detto che non avevo  (ne' ho) la fila di uomini interessanti, intelligenti, possibilmente carini (che trovo per lo meno tali io) e soprattutto single che.... mannaggia che avevo lui, perché altrimenti erano tutti lì per me!
Ma zero proprio


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì.  Quello di voler fare il principino è un difetto, che ha sempre avuto. Per cui, libero lui, liberi tutti. Non che pero' sia una pretesa estranea ai single, eh  Mica però ho fatto mai i salti mortali, quando  le sue richieste sono state irragionevoli per me. Rinunce non ne ho fatte, qualche litigata sì. Quello che ti dicevo, è che capisco quello che dici tu, perché in parte lo condivido. Non ho mai detto pero' che non lo avrei PREFERITO single.  Non é che non vedo i limiti che sono insiti in questo tipo di relazioni. Ho detto che non avevo  (ne' ho) la fila di uomini interessanti, intelligenti, possibilmente carini (che trovo per lo meno tali io) e soprattutto single che.... mannaggia che avevo lui, perché altrimenti erano tutti lì per me!
> Ma zero proprio


Da tempo sostengo che nessuno ha la fila.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da tempo sostengo che nessuno ha la fila.


Ma non lo so.... Io non ce l'ho, di questo son certa


----------



## Venice30 (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah si?


Si


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da tempo sostengo che nessuno ha la fila.


E come fai a esserne certa… poi magari bisogna vedere che fila si ha


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì.  Quello di voler fare il principino è un difetto, che ha sempre avuto. Per cui, libero lui, liberi tutti. Non che pero' sia una pretesa estranea ai single, eh  Mica però ho fatto mai i salti mortali, quando  le sue richieste sono state irragionevoli per me. Rinunce non ne ho fatte, qualche litigata sì. Quello che ti dicevo, è che capisco quello che dici tu, perché in parte lo condivido. Non ho mai detto pero' che non lo avrei PREFERITO single.  Non é che non vedo i limiti che sono insiti in questo tipo di relazioni. Ho detto che non avevo  (ne' ho) la fila di uomini interessanti, intelligenti, possibilmente carini (che trovo per lo meno tali io) e soprattutto single che.... mannaggia che avevo lui, perché altrimenti erano tutti lì per me!
> Ma zero proprio


Eh io chi sono? Ti avrei sposata!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> E come fai a esserne certa… poi magari *bisogna vedere che fila si ha*


È certo che si intende questo. Altrimenti ci sono locali, siti e ...forum per chi ha esigenze limitate


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma mentre scopi te ripeti sempre questa frase alle tue donne durante l’orgasmo? “Amoree non si può mai saperloooo”.


Quante volte verrai….

Finisco così la frase…


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quante volte verrai….
> 
> Finisco così la frase…


E se poi non viene che fai?


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da tempo sostengo che nessuno ha la fila.


Magari la fila c’è anche ma non tutti hanno interessi che vanno oltre al sesso.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E se poi non viene che fai?


Vado io.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma dove le trovate tutte queste persone interessanti? Io ne ho sempre trovate poche


Non devi trovarne tante. Ne basta una


----------



## omicron (5 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non devi trovarne tante. Ne basta una


Ribadisco che sarò io che sono asociale


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ribadisco che sarò io che sono asociale


No ...tu hai tutti i tuoi ex ...extra size..
Noi comuni mortali no
E cerchiamo...quello speciale


----------



## omicron (5 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ...tu hai tutti i tuoi ex ...extra size..
> Noi comuni mortali no
> E cerchiamo...quello speciale


Ah dici che ho già dato?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ribadisco che sarò io che sono asociale


Non credo sia questione di essere asociale. Ma semplicemente sei contenta così come stai!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah dici che ho già dato?


Probabilmente si...


----------



## omicron (5 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Probabilmente si...


Allora meglio così


----------



## ionio36 (6 Novembre 2022)

La fedeltà fisica, è solo questione di testa, non di cuore.
Ma questo nulla toglie al suo valore.
E chiunque dice, che tradire con la mente è uguale a farlo, a mio parere non capisce un c...o!


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non solo lì. Io non ho mai usato quelle chat per trovare uomini e non ho comunque avuto mai problemi.  Difficile che un uomo rifiuti una scopata. A meno che non sia gay o che lei sia la fotocopia Mariangela Fantozzi.


O in certi casi una poco riservata.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mai detto che uno prende la decisione di farsi un amante a tavolino....dicevo che spesso la decisione di non lasciarsi andare ad una storia extra spesso è dettata più dalla paura di perdere ciò che uno ha piuttosto che dal voler essere onesti e rispettosi del matrimonio


Beh, se potessi tradire in un mondo parallelo senza alcuna interferenza con l'attuale ovvio che vivrei  da, sempre altre storie senza alcun problema. La paura di farsi e fare  male è normale.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Appunto...ammetti che ci sono quelli che non tradiscono per non perdere quello che hanno...questi se avessero la certezza di non essere sgamati secondo te, trovandosi nella situazione giusta, che farebbero?


Non sarebbe più tradimento.
Il tradimento comprende quella componente del rischio.


----------



## Etta (6 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> O in certi casi una poco riservata.


Come fai a sapere se quella persona è riservata o meno se magari non la conosci? “Abbella non ti scopo perché magari poi non sei riservata”. Se fai così non scopi più allora.  


danny ha detto:


> Beh, se potessi tradire in un mondo parallelo senza alcuna interferenza con l'attuale ovvio che vivrei  da, sempre altre storie senza alcun problema. La paura di farsi e fare  male è normale.


Però già hai l’idea che la tradiresti.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come fai a sapere se quella persona è riservata o meno se magari non la conosci? “Abbella non ti scopo perché magari poi non sei riservata”. Se fai così non scopi più allora.
> 
> Però già hai l’idea che la tradiresti.


Basta scoparsi chi almeno un minimo conosci.


----------



## Etta (6 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta scoparsi chi almeno un minimo conosci.


Ci sono quelli che si scopano la qualunque. Escono, vanno a ballare, e si scopano la prima disponibile.


----------



## desire.vodafone (6 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 53 anni e mia moglie 45 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 7. Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
> Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
> ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso facendola sedere e masturbandosi solo guardandola e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.



Non ne fare una tragedia, magari si è fatta pure più "giri" con il ragazzo... Però te lo ha confessato e non so è nascosta... Avete una vita sessuale tutto sommato regolare, dopo tanti anni non cosa scontata. Non mi dispererei... La vita va avanti uguale
Ora, non che abbia per forza valore, ma tu in 27 anni non hai mai tradito?


----------



## desire.vodafone (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In realtà è una cosa che penserò sempre a prescindere dal forum. Io se sono innamorata non riesco a tradire.



Si ma quella "chimica" dura pochi mesi, poi qualcosa cambia. Se aggiungiamo il fatto che spesso i ritmi sessuali in una coppia non combaciano va da se che sul lungo periodo uno dei due cerca altrove... Ma non significa per forza "non amare", certo che l'attrazione che si ha nei primi mesi spesso conferisce quell esclusiva nella coppia... Ma c'è anche da dire che i primi mesi/anni scopi 3 volte al giorno...


----------



## Etta (6 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Si ma quella "chimica" dura pochi mesi, poi qualcosa cambia. Se aggiungiamo il fatto che spesso i ritmi sessuali in una coppia non combaciano va da se che sul lungo periodo uno dei due cerca altrove... Ma non significa per forza "non amare", certo che l'attrazione che si ha nei primi mesi spesso conferisce quell esclusiva nella coppia... Ma c'è anche da dire che i primi mesi/anni scopi 3 volte al giorno...


Mah, ti dirò, io con il mio ex ero stata 5 anni e mai l’ho tradito.


----------



## desire.vodafone (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah, ti dirò, io con il mio ex ero stata 5 anni e mai l’ho tradito.


E lui ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci sono quelli che si scopano la qualunque. Escono, vanno a ballare, e si scopano la prima disponibile.


Quelli sono i famosi morti di figa.
Un uomo decente, non si scopa la prima che gliela dà.
Quelli che dici tu vanno a ballare per trovarsi una da scopare perché il biglietto di ingresso in discoteca costa meno di una prestazione a pagamento.
Il problema è semmai perché queste si farebbero scopare da uno che hanno conosciuto 5 minuti prima?


----------



## Etta (6 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> E lui ?


Non lo so. Se l’ha fatto non l’ho mai scoperto. Io comunque la mano sul fuoco non la metto su nessuno.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quelli sono i famosi morti di figa.
> Un uomo decente, non si scopa la prima che gliela dà.
> Quelli che dici tu vanno a ballare per trovarsi una da scopare perché il biglietto di ingresso in discoteca costa meno di una prestazione a pagamento.
> Il problema è semmai *perché queste si farebbero scopare da uno che hanno conosciuto 5 minuti prima?*


Perché son zoccole?


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah, ti dirò, io con il mio ex ero stata 5 anni e mai l’ho tradito.


Ammazza, una vita!!
Ma come hai fatto?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Se l’ha fatto non l’ho mai scoperto. Io comunque la mano sul fuoco non la metto su nessuno.
> 
> 
> Perché son zoccole?


Non come quelle che scopano nelle docce soddisfatte di farla sotto il naso della moglie.
Ma tu pensare, prima di pubblicare giudizi ad cazzum, mai?


----------



## desire.vodafone (6 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quelli sono i famosi morti di figa.
> Un uomo decente, non si scopa la prima che gliela dà.
> Quelli che dici tu vanno a ballare per trovarsi una da scopare perché il biglietto di ingresso in discoteca costa meno di una prestazione a pagamento.
> Il problema è semmai perché queste si farebbero scopare da uno che hanno conosciuto 5 minuti prima?


Non sono d'accordo, perché visto che certe cose si fanno in due, dall'altra parte c'è una donna "scostumata" visto che si scopa il primo che capita.

Il morto di figa non è quello che scopa, ma quello che non scopa.... E molti morti di figa spesso sono pure impegnati 

Chi va a ballare spesso è giovane, per la maggior parte under 30. Ora se non scopi a 20 anni quando lo devi fare?

Circa le prestazioni a pagamento, faccio sempre autocritica perché non ho mai sfruttato il "servizio" più di tanto... Ma ti assicuro che molte coppie reggono perché l'uomo va a pagamento...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, perché *visto che certe cose si fanno in due, dall'altra parte c'è una donna "scostumata" visto che si scopa il primo che capita.*
> 
> Il morto di figa non è quello che scopa, ma quello che non scopa.... E molti morti di figa spesso sono pure impegnati
> 
> ...


Vero.
La sessualità umana è particolare perché, svincolata dall’estro, non è solo più strumento per la riproduzione in cui il piacere è uno stratagemma della natura, ma è portatrice di significati, anche per chi utilizza chi lo offre a pagamento. Figuriamoci se non ci sono significati in discoteca. 
Il problema è che gli esseri umani sono complessi anche se non sanno di esserlo.


----------



## ologramma (6 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quelli sono i famosi morti di figa.
> Un uomo decente, non si scopa la prima che gliela dà.
> Quelli che dici tu vanno a ballare per trovarsi una da scopare perché il biglietto di ingresso in discoteca costa meno di una prestazione a pagamento.
> Il problema è semmai perché queste si farebbero scopare da uno che hanno conosciuto 5 minuti prima?


tu prova a darmela poi  vedi  , noi dovevamo sudare sette  anzi quattordici camice


----------



## ologramma (6 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> La sessualità umana è particolare perché, svincolata dall’estro, non è solo più strumento per la riproduzione in cui il piacere è uno stratagemma della natura, ma è portatrice di significati, anche per chi utilizza chi lo offre a pagamento. Figuriamoci se non ci sono significati in discoteca.
> Il problema è che gli esseri umani sono complessi anche se non sanno di esserlo.


anche tu dici una sacrosanta verità  , è una strattagemma  ma non della natura ma della donna per farsi che noi la mettiamo incita , ma in antichità  era una ricerca del piacere  , procreare   si aspettava  perchè se no gni botta na tacca , intendo figli


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche tu dici una sacrosanta verità  , è una strattagemma  ma non della natura ma della donna per farsi che noi la mettiamo incita , ma in antichità  era una ricerca del piacere  , procreare   si aspettava  perchè se no gni botta na tacca , intendo figli


Non hai capito niente di quello che ho scritto.


----------



## ologramma (6 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente di quello che ho scritto.


e dai un po di cazzate fammele scrivere siete sempre serie qui , io che poss scrivere  devo solo leggere ?


----------



## Etta (6 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammazza, una vita!!
> Ma come hai fatto?


Hanno scritto che la chimica dura pochi mesi e poi qualcosa cambia.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non come quelle che scopano nelle docce soddisfatte di farla sotto il naso della moglie.
> Ma tu pensare, prima di pubblicare giudizi ad cazzum, mai?


Ma io non l’avevo mica conosciuto 5 minuti prima.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah, ti dirò, io con il mio ex ero stata 5 anni e mai l’ho tradito.


 io sono stata una vita senza mai tradire, mi sa che ti ho battuta più di 25 anni


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Novembre 2022)

No


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> io sono stata una vita senza mai tradire, mi sa che ti ho battuta più di 25 anni


non si può mai saperlo, magari hai tradito anche tu senza accorgerti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Se l’ha fatto non l’ho mai scoperto. Io comunque la mano sul fuoco non la metto su nessuno.
> 
> 
> Perché son zoccole?


No perché non hanno altre alternative. Si accontentano di quello che trovano


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No
> 
> non si può mai saperlo, magari hai tradito anche tu senza accorgerti.


 eh si non si può sapere… magari non mi sono accorta perché è una cosa che si fa senza sapere e senza accorgersi


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, perché visto che certe cose si fanno in due, dall'altra parte c'è una donna "scostumata" visto che si scopa il primo che capita.
> 
> Il morto di figa non è quello che scopa, ma quello che non scopa.... E molti morti di figa spesso sono pure impegnati
> 
> ...


A ballare vanno ad ogni età, licali ovviamente adeguati. 
Il morto di figa ci prova, poi trova quella che non se la caga nessuno ed il gioco è fatto. 
Gli under 20 scopano senza bisogno di andate in discoteca. 
Il meccanismo è molto più complesso, quelle carine se la tirano e non vanno facilmente con il primo che arriva. 
Così i più fighi. 
Chi resta? Gli sfigati di ogni età. 
Il punto è il dopo, se spariscono in un nano secondo, volevano risparmiare. 
Gli sposatu che vanno a pagamento cercano professionalità nella prestazioni e zero coinvolgimento emotivo della lei


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> tu prova a darmela poi  vedi  , noi dovevamo sudare sette  anzi quattordici camice


E ma io mica la do così facilmente. 
Faccio parte della vecchia generazione.


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A ballare vanno ad ogni età, licali ovviamente adeguati.
> Il morto di figa ci prova, poi trova quella che non se la caga nessuno ed il gioco è fatto.
> Gli under 20 scopano senza bisogno di andate in discoteca.
> Il meccanismo è molto più complesso, quelle carine se la tirano e non vanno facilmente con il primo che arriva.
> ...


Ma che ragionamento è?!


----------



## Etta (6 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> io sono stata una vita senza mai tradire, mi sa che ti ho battuta più di 25 anni


Vabbè ma perché noi ci siamo lasciati dopo 5. Se fossimo stati insieme di più non so dirti.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No perché non hanno altre alternative. Si accontentano di quello che trovano


Non sempre. Ci sono quelle a cui piace proprio divertirsi con ragazzi diversi. E alcune sono anche belle ragazze.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gli under 20 scopano senza bisogno di andate in discoteca.


Io sarò andata 7 volte in discoteca in tutta la mia vita ma anche dopo i 20 anni, senza discoteca, scopavo tranquillmente.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gli sposatu che vanno a pagamento cercano professionalità nella prestazioni e zero coinvolgimento emotivo della lei


Mica tutti. Molti perché non trovano altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma che ragionamento è?!


Quello logico , nudo e crudo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma perché noi ci siamo lasciati dopo 5. Se fossimo stati insieme di più non so dirti.
> 
> 
> Non sempre. Ci sono quelle a cui piace proprio divertirsi con ragazzi diversi. E alcune sono anche belle ragazze.
> ...


Che palle con n mica tutti e non sempre è così è ovvio. 
In linea di massimo quando succede i motivi sono molto basici. 
Quelle a cui piace le vanno con tutti quelli che ci provano sono in minore numero. Anche io ne conosco una, ma solo una, le altre vogliono relazioni non da una botta e via. 

Difatti per i 20 enni ho scritto che Non hanno bisogno della discoteca per scopare


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quello logico , nudo e crudo


Grande filosofia da bar.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Grande filosofia da bar.


Perché secondo te quelli che si scopano una che hanno incontrato da 5 minuti che soggetti sono? 
Esattamente da bar


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché secondo te quelli che si scopano una che hanno incontrato da 5 minuti che soggetti sono?
> Esattamente da bar


Non saprei.
Quello che so è che quelli che fanno discorsi filosofici da bar, come quello fatto da te, sono quelli che raccontano di essersi scopati una donna dopo 5 minuti che l'hanno conosciuta.


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che palle con n mica tutti e non sempre è così è ovvio.
> In linea di massimo quando succede i motivi sono molto basici.
> Quelle a cui piace le vanno con tutti quelli che ci provano sono in minore numero. Anche io ne conosco una, ma solo una, le altre vogliono relazioni non da una botta e via.
> 
> Difatti per i 20 enni ho scritto che Non hanno bisogno della discoteca per scopare


Beh ma alla fine è vero. La regola non vale mica per tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non saprei.
> Quello che so è che quelli che fanno discorsi filosofici da bar, come quello fatto da te, sono quelli che raccontano di essersi scopati una donna dopo 5 minuti che l'hanno conosciuta.


fortunata te che non passi mai davanti a un bar e non senti quello che dicono.
Non sono discorsi filosofici, semmai sono persone sprovvedute  come te che pensano di trovarsi davanti il galantuomo pronto ad immolarsi per la donzella di turno.
Le chiacchiere sono una cosa i fatti sono altro. E stai tranquilla ci sono donne che si fanno scopare dopo solo un aperitivo e poi vanno in giro a dire che gli uomini sono stronzi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh ma alla fine è vero. La regola non vale mica per tutti.


tutto può essere, poi non ti stupire se ti prendono per il culo.
Ovvio che non vale per tutti ma c'è una linea di massima dove le cose vanno in un certo modo.


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tutto può essere, poi non ti stupire se ti prendono per il culo.
> Ovvio che non vale per tutti ma c'è una linea di massima dove le cose vanno in un certo modo.


Beh ma secondo te un uomo, se potesse avere una donna senza pagarla, non lo preferirebbe? Il fatto del coinvolgimento non vale per tutti.


----------



## ParmaLetale (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quelli sono i famosi morti di figa.
> Un uomo decente, non si scopa la prima che gliela dà.
> Quelli che dici tu vanno a ballare per trovarsi una da scopare perché il biglietto di ingresso in discoteca costa meno di una prestazione a pagamento.
> Il problema è semmai perché queste si farebbero scopare da uno che hanno conosciuto 5 minuti prima?


No, l'MDF non tromba, se no non sarebbe Morto Di Figa.. l'MDF è colui che farebbe qualsiasi cosa, spesso e volentieri in barba alla propria dignità, per uno straccio di buco umido, ma non ottiene nulla comunque essendo normalmente di attrattività pari a quella di una carota.


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quelli sono i famosi morti di figa.
> Un uomo decente, non si scopa la prima che gliela dà.
> Quelli che dici tu vanno a ballare per trovarsi una da scopare perché il biglietto di ingresso in discoteca costa meno di una prestazione a pagamento.
> Il problema è semmai perché queste si farebbero scopare da uno che hanno conosciuto 5 minuti prima?


mica vero sai, sabato mi raccontava il personal trainer che un suo caro amico si portava a letto la qualunque (infatti poi la moglie lo ha scaricato), e lui era anche un bell'uomo, però tutte quelle che gli dicevano di sì lui se le scopava, sosteneva anche che quella più brutta che aveva avuto era quella che lo aveva fatto godere di più


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No, l'MDF non tromba, se no non sarebbe Morto Di Figa.. l'MDF è colui che farebbe qualsiasi cosa, spesso e volentieri in barba alla propria dignità, per uno straccio di buco umido, ma non ottiene nulla comunque essendo normalmente di attrattività pari a quella di una carota.


quelli che si scopano tutte indistintamente come li definisci?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mica vero sai, sabato mi raccontava il personal trainer che un suo caro amico si portava a letto la qualunque (infatti poi la moglie lo ha scaricato), e lui era anche un bell'uomo, però tutte quelle che gli dicevano di sì lui se le scopava, sosteneva anche che quella più brutta che aveva avuto era quella che lo aveva fatto godere di più


per questo li definisco morti di figa, per me decente è inteso con un minimo di dignità.
Non in teso come estetica.
Anche io ne conosco uno strafigo per l'età che ha. Ma si scoperebbe chiunque. A lui basta quello nint'altro.
Poi ci sono quelle che lo sanno e pensano di essere uniche e di poterlo cambiare e immancabilmente prendono la bastonata


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per questo li definisco morti di figa, per me decente è inteso con un minimo di dignità.
> Non in teso come estetica.
> Anche io ne conosco uno strafigo per l'età che ha. Ma si scoperebbe chiunque. A lui basta quello nint'altro.
> Poi ci sono quelle che lo sanno e pensano di essere uniche e di poterlo cambiare e immancabilmente prendono la bastonata


io li chiamerei più morti di sesso, anche perchè poi lo fanno, non è che stanno a farsi le pippe


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh ma secondo te un uomo, se potesse avere una donna senza pagarla, non lo preferirebbe? Il fatto del coinvolgimento non vale per tutti.


come dice @ologramma gli uomini sono basici pensano a una sola cosa.
Ed è vero fino ad una certa, molti uomini rifiutano la scopata facile perchè non attratti. E qui è la differenza.
C'è che si scopa una qualsiasi portatrice di buco e chi cerca una donna che gli trasmette un'emozione.
Nel gruppo che si scopa una qualunque portatrice di buco, rientrano quelli che hanno risolto per non pagare.


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mica vero sai, sabato mi raccontava il personal trainer che un suo caro amico si portava a letto la qualunque (infatti poi la moglie lo ha scaricato), e lui era anche un bell'uomo, però tutte quelle che gli dicevano di sì lui se le scopava, sosteneva anche che quella più brutta che aveva avuto era quella che lo aveva fatto godere di più


Narcisista. Medaglia per la moglie che l’ha scaricato però.


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come dice @ologramma gli uomini sono basici pensano a una sola cosa.
> Ed è vero fino ad una certa, molti uomini rifiutano la scopata facile perchè non attratti. E qui è la differenza.
> C'è che si scopa una qualsiasi portatrice di buco e chi cerca una donna che gli trasmette un'emozione.
> Nel gruppo che si scopa una qualunque portatrice di buco, rientrano quelli che hanno risolto per non pagare.


Un po’ come quelli che sui forum chiedono a più utentesse di uscire. Magari nel mazzo una gliela da.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io li chiamerei più morti di sesso, anche perchè poi lo fanno, non è che stanno a farsi le pippe


morti di sesso o di figa non è poi che cambi, sempre quello cercano.
La differenza la fa quanto uno è incapace di gestire la situazione. Come si diceva ci sono uomini brutti che ci sanno fare e scopano più di quelli belli.
Il tutto sta nell'approccio


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono uomini brutti che ci sanno fare e scopano più di quelli belli.
> Il tutto sta nell'approccio


Vero. Come ci sono ragazze bruttine che fanno più colpo di quelle più carine. Questo è vero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un po’ come quelli che sui forum chiedono a più utentesse di uscire. Magari nel mazzo una gliela da.


certo che sì, perchè ci sarà sempre quella che crede di essere l'unica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vero. Come ci sono ragazze bruttine che fanno più colpo di quelle più carine. Questo è vero.


è sempre come ci si pone che fa la differenza


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> morti di sesso o di figa non è poi che cambi, sempre quello cercano.
> La differenza la fa quanto uno è incapace di gestire la situazione. Come si diceva ci sono uomini brutti che ci sanno fare e scopano più di quelli belli.
> Il tutto sta nell'approccio


il morto di figa solitamente è un povero sfigato che scopa ogni morte di papa se non pagando, ma non è questione di essere brutti ma di essere proprio incapaci di rapportarsi ad una donna, quelli che ci sanno fare trovano, indipendentemente dall'aspetto


----------



## ParmaLetale (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quelli che si scopano tutte indistintamente come li definisci?


Così su 2 piedi non saprei, sicuramente non morti di figa


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il morto di figa solitamente è un povero sfigato che scopa ogni morte di papa se non pagando, ma non è questione di essere brutti ma di essere proprio incapaci di rapportarsi ad una donna, quelli che ci sanno fare trovano, indipendentemente dall'aspetto


per me un morto di figa è sempre e comunque uno che cerca una qualsiasi da scoparsi. Che poi ci riesca o meno a me non fa differenza, sempre uno che va a strascico è


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Così su 2 piedi non saprei, sicuramente non morti di figa


perchè inquadri il morto di figa come un fallito.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un po’ come quelli che sui forum chiedono a più utentesse di uscire. Magari nel mazzo una gliela da.


Questo si chiama pescare a strascico


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Questo si chiama pescare a strascico


e chi fa la pesca a strascico?


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e chi fa la pesca a strascico?


Quelli che raccattano tutto quello che trovano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quelli che raccattano tutto quello che trovano.


per @omicron morti di sesso, per me morti di figa


----------



## ParmaLetale (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè inquadri il morto di figa come un fallito.


Si usa per convenzione "morto di figa" come si direbbe "morto di fame" ([persona che si trova in condizioni di forte indigenza] ≈ accattone, barbone, mendicante, miserabile, pezzente, poveraccio, spiantato, straccione.), per cui se uno è morto di figa per definizione non tromba.. ma, come osserva giustamente @omicron, se uno anche poco attraente fisicamente impegnandosi e "sapendoci fare" qualcosa rimedia, allora essere morto di figa assume anche i connotati del fallimento, o più spesso dell'auto commiserazione o della bassa autostima o chi più ne ha più ne metta...


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il morto di figa solitamente è un povero sfigato che scopa ogni morte di papa se non pagando, ma non è questione di essere brutti ma di essere proprio incapaci di rapportarsi ad una donna, quelli che ci sanno fare trovano, indipendentemente dall'aspetto


cercando morto di figa in rete mi sono imbattuta in un forum che aiuta gli uomini a migliorare le arti seduttive e migliorare la vita sessuale.
Insomma come non essere un morto di figa,sfigato


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Si usa per convenzione "morto di figa" come si direbbe "morto di fame" ([persona che si trova in condizioni di forte indigenza] ≈ accattone, barbone, mendicante, miserabile, pezzente, poveraccio, spiantato, straccione.), per cui se uno è morto di figa per definizione non tromba.. ma, come osserva giustamente @omicron, se uno anche poco attraente fisicamente impegnandosi e "sapendoci fare" qualcosa rimedia, allora essere morto di figa assume anche i connotati del fallimento, o più spesso dell'auto commiserazione o della bassa autostima o chi più ne ha più ne metta...


non ti è mai capitato di dare del morto di fame ad un conoscente che pur potendo permettersi arriva a scroccare?


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per @omicron morti di sesso, per me morti di figa


Per me sono uomini che hanno in entrambi i casi dei problemi...gli uni a relazionarsi con le donne quindi a trovare compagnia e gli altri a gestire il continuo richiamo che sentono ad avere conferme circa il loro essere interessanti per l'altro sesso...sono due categorie che vivono comunque male le relazioni amorose.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per me sono uomini che hanno in entrambi i casi dei problemi...gli uni a relazionarsi con le donne quindi a trovare compagnia e gli altri a gestire il continuo richiamo che sentono ad avere conferme circa il loro essere interessanti per l'altro sesso...sono due categorie che vivono comunque male le relazioni amorose.


tra questi mettiamo anche i traditori seriali


----------



## ParmaLetale (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ti è mai capitato di dare del morto di fame ad un conoscente che pur potendo permettersi arriva a scroccare?


certo, comunque non mi sembra una questione su cui incaponirsi, in fondo sono termini gergali che si usano per convenzione


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tra questi mettiamo anche i traditori seriali


A me non piace mettere delle etichette alle persone ....anche tra chi tradisce in maniera seriale ci saranno delle differenze sul perché la persona ha questa necessità...la motivazione porterà quindi ad avere un approccio diverso ...tutto dipende da cosa si sta cercando e perché.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> certo, comunque non mi sembra una questione su cui incaponirsi, in fondo sono termini gergali che si usano per convenzione


come tutte le discussioni ce la si racconta.
Il discutere su un argomento, con opinione diversi è un incaponirsi


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tra questi mettiamo anche i traditori seriali


abbiamo  fatto l'identikit dello sposato


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo che sì, perchè ci sarà sempre quella che crede di essere l'unica.


Al di là del cliché dell'uomo stronzo o sfigato e della donna ingannata o illusa, non possiamo pensare che ci siano anche donne che amano scopare a cui non interessa che uno faccia loro credere di avercela d'oro?

Esistono.

Parlando in generale e per la maggioranza, e penso non ci siano distinzioni di genere, nel sesso le persone e la "relazione" contano sempre, in misura variabile. 
La discriminante tra uno scambio relazionale che funziona e uno che non funziona è quanto ci si "incontra" e si è in sintonia su questo punto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fortunata te che non passi mai davanti a un bar e non senti quello che dicono.
> Non sono discorsi filosofici, semmai sono persone sprovvedute  come te che pensano di trovarsi davanti il galantuomo pronto ad immolarsi per la donzella di turno.
> Le chiacchiere sono una cosa i fatti sono altro. E stai tranquilla ci sono donne che si fanno scopare dopo solo un aperitivo e poi vanno in giro a dire che gli uomini sono stronzi.


Certo esistono.
Non senza lo stupore di chi non lo fa.
Questo non deve implicare giudizi per sentirsi migliori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> abbiamo  fatto l'identikit dello sposato


 ora ci saltano addosso


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Al di là del cliché dell'uomo stronzo o sfigato e della donna ingannata o illusa, non possiamo pensare che ci siano anche donne che amano scopare a cui non interessa che uno faccia loro credere di avercela d'oro?
> 
> Esistono.
> 
> ...


Esistono eccome!!!!...il problema è che spesso gli uomini credono poco a questa cosa... si va a pensare che sia una strategia della donna per mettere un cappio al collo al malcapitato..si fa ancora molta fatica ad accettare l'idea che anche ad una donna possa semplicemente interessare il divertirsi e basta senza avere secondi fini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Al di là del cliché dell'uomo stronzo o sfigato e della donna ingannata o illusa, non possiamo pensare che ci siano anche donne che amano scopare a cui non interessa che uno faccia loro credere di avercela d'oro?
> 
> Esistono.
> 
> ...


esistono donne a cui piace scopare, nessuno lo nega. 
Nessuna pensa di avercela d'oro, semmai molte cercano relazioni stabili , il problema nasce su questa fascia di donne.
Per le altre non sussiste il problema.

Scelgono di divertirsi senza altri obiettivi e sono le prime che non danno neanche il numero di telefono dopo aver scopato. Come dicevo , di questo tipo io ne conosco una sola


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fortunata te che non passi mai davanti a un bar e non senti quello che dicono.
> Non sono discorsi filosofici, semmai sono persone sprovvedute  come te che pensano di trovarsi davanti il galantuomo pronto ad immolarsi per la donzella di turno.
> Le chiacchiere sono una cosa i fatti sono altro. E stai tranquilla ci sono donne che si fanno scopare dopo solo un aperitivo e poi vanno in giro a dire che gli uomini sono stronzi.


Sprovveduta a chi? Ci conosciamo, per caso?
Per il resto @Lostris  è stata molto più bava di me a spiegare cosa intendevo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Esistono eccome!!!!...il problema è che spesso gli uomini credono poco a questa cosa... si va a pensare che sia una strategia della donna per mettere un cappio al collo al malcapitato..si fa ancora molta fatica ad accettare l'idea che anche ad una donna possa semplicemente interessare il divertirsi e basta senza avere secondi fini.


Il punto è che a me sembra, *sembrava* impossibile divertirsi con uno sconosciuto senza una minima fiducia e senza conoscenza reciproca. Sembrava perché l’evidenza dimostra che, se una persevera, il divertimento lo troverà.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo esistono.
> Non senza lo stupore di chi non lo fa.
> Questo non deve implicare giudizi per sentirsi migliori.


ma non è un giudizio per sentirsi migliori, semplicemente ci sono persone che non prendono in considerazione che i discorsi da bar esistono e sono messi pure in pratica.
Non vedo la necessità di negare un'evidenza


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che a me sembra, *sembrava* impossibile divertirsi con uno sconosciuto senza una minima fiducia e senza conoscenza reciproca. Sembrava perché l’evidenza dimostra che, se una persevera, il divertimento lo troverà.


per me sarebbe impossibile per vari motivi, primo perché se non ti conosco un po' non mi piaci e se non mi piaci non ci sto e poi perché la mia diffidenza strisciante mi fa sempre pensare che questi qui durano 20 secondi e io neanche mi diverto


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sprovveduta a chi? Ci conosciamo, per caso?
> Per il resto @Lostris  è stata molto più bava di me a spiegare cosa intendevo.


non ci conosciamo ma da quello che scrivi era chiaro che non prendessi in considerazione la possibilità.

Lostris ha semplicemente detto che ci sono donne a cui piace la scopata occasionale, ma non sono quelle a cui si riferisce il mio discorso.


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esistono donne a cui piace scopare, nessuno lo nega.
> Nessuna pensa di avercela d'oro, semmai molte cercano relazioni stabili , il problema nasce su questa fascia di donne.
> Per le altre non sussiste il problema.
> 
> Scelgono di divertirsi senza altri obiettivi e sono le prime che non danno neanche il numero di telefono dopo aver scopato. Come dicevo , di questo tipo io ne conosco una sola


Il problema di tutte le donne che cercano relazioni stabili è proprio quello di cercare relazioni stabili.

La relazione stabile dovresti cominciare a desiderarla quando incontri una persona con cui scatta qualcosa, c'è sintonia o affinità e mettici quello che vuoi. 
Il sesso, poi, è uno dei principali strumenti e modi per conoscere intimamente qualcuno, aggiunto al resto, quindi non puoi sapere che una persona funziona davvero per te fino a che non la frequenti fuori e dentro al letto abbastanza a lungo (naturalmente se la sessualità per te ha un peso).

Poi può accadere che non ci sia reciprocità, intesa e che non ci si trovi, ma non si può partire ragionando al contrario.


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ci conosciamo ma da quello che scrivi era chiaro che non prendessi in considerazione la possibilità.
> 
> Lostris ha semplicemente detto che ci sono donne a cui piace la scopata occasionale, ma non sono quelle a cui si riferisce il mio discorso.


Il tuo discorso lo trovo molto superficiale ma andate avanti voi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso lo trovo molto superficiale ma andate avanti voi.


Mi spieghi?
Sai che non ho capito cosa contesti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il problema di tutte le donne che cercano relazioni stabili è proprio quello di cercare relazioni stabili.
> 
> La relazione stabile dovresti cominciare a desiderarla quando incontri una persona con cui scatta qualcosa, c'è sintonia o affinità e mettici quello che vuoi.
> Il sesso, poi, è uno dei principali strumenti e modi per conoscere intimamente qualcuno, aggiunto al resto, quindi non puoi sapere che una persona funziona davvero per te fino a che non la frequenti fuori e dentro al letto abbastanza a lungo (naturalmente se la sessualità per te ha un peso).
> ...


il ragionamento contrario quale sarebbe


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ci conosciamo ma da quello che scrivi era chiaro che non prendessi in considerazione la possibilità.
> 
> Lostris ha semplicemente detto che ci sono donne a cui piace la scopata occasionale, ma non sono quelle a cui si riferisce il mio discorso.


Ho detto che ci sono donne a cui piace scopare senza infarcire il discorso di contorni particolari, a cui non interessa l'esclusiva magari, o una relazione di un certo tipo.

Il che può essere vero anche scopando con la stessa persona a lungo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il problema di tutte le donne che cercano relazioni stabili è proprio quello di cercare relazioni stabili.
> 
> La relazione stabile dovresti cominciare a desiderarla quando incontri una persona con cui scatta qualcosa, c'è sintonia o affinità e mettici quello che vuoi.
> Il sesso, poi, è uno dei principali strumenti e modi per conoscere intimamente qualcuno, aggiunto al resto, quindi non puoi sapere che una persona funziona davvero per te fino a che non la frequenti fuori e dentro al letto abbastanza a lungo (naturalmente se la sessualità per te ha un peso).
> ...


Non voglio rispondere per Ginevra, ma nel contesto della discussione, con STABILE si intende una base di conoscenza minima e la possibilità di rivedersi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso lo trovo molto superficiale ma andate avanti voi.


perchè scappi sempre? Non riesci a portare avanti un discorso facendo capire le tue ragioni.
Buona fuga


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il ragionamento contrario quale sarebbe


La premessa. Cioè cercare relazioni stabili.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

A me sembra sempre la scenetta di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ho detto che ci sono donne a cui piace scopare senza infarcire il discorso di contorni particolari, a cui non interessa l'esclusiva magari, o una relazione di un certo tipo.
> 
> Il che può essere vero anche scopando con la stessa persona a lungo.


il mio discorso era riferito a donne che dopo un'apertivo scopano. E questo ci sta se è suo desiderio divertirsi, perchè quello in linea generale è il fine di entrambi.
Ma se dopo l'incontro il lui sparisce e la lei pensava ci fosse un seguito non può definire l'uomo stronzo.
Il discorso è quando le lei non applicano lo stesso metodo di misura sul solo divertimento sessuale.


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il mio discorso era riferito a donne che dopo un'apertivo scopano. E questo ci sta se è suo desiderio divertirsi, perchè quello in linea generale è il fine di entrambi.
> Ma se dopo l'incontro il lui sparisce e la lei pensava ci fosse un seguito non può definire l'uomo stronzo.
> Il discorso è quando le lei non applicano lo stesso metodo di misura sul solo divertimento sessuale.


ma guarda che quelle che fanno così lo fanno solo per passare da povere vittime agli occhi degli altri


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> La premessa. Cioè cercare relazioni stabili.


ho amiche single,separate e divorziate , eppure dopo un tot che frequentano un uomo parte l'aspettativa. Quando iniziano ,tutte, dichiarano di non cercare la relazione stabile. Eppure immancabilmente quando finisce , salta fuori il dramma.
Sarà caratteriale.
Alcune di queste hanno proprio smesso di uscire con uomini ed escono solo tra di loro.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> abbiamo  fatto l'identikit dello sposato


E della sposata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma guarda che quelle che fanno così lo fanno solo per passare da povere vittime agli occhi degli altri


a me non frega minimamente. Però quando le vedi che vanno dallo psicologo , direi che il problema serio c'è. visto che non ne escono


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè scappi sempre? Non riesci a portare avanti un discorso facendo capire le tue ragioni.
> Buona fuga


Scappo sempre. Ripeto: ci conosciamo?


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi?
> Sai che non ho capito cosa contesti?


Appena avrò tempo ti spiegherò cosa non mi è piaciuto.


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E della sposata.


   no no io intedevo lo sposato che scopavo io, non degli sposati in generale


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Scappo sempre. Ripeto: ci conosciamo?


si qui dentro si e scappi sempre


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il mio discorso era riferito a donne che dopo un'apertivo scopano. E questo ci sta se è suo desiderio divertirsi, perchè quello in linea generale è il fine di entrambi.
> Ma se dopo l'incontro il lui sparisce e la lei pensava ci fosse un seguito non può definire l'uomo stronzo.
> Il discorso è quando le lei non applicano lo stesso metodo di misura sul solo divertimento sessuale.


Quindi dopo quanti incontri pensi sia corretto andarci a letto? 
perche uno puo sparire anche se gliela dai al terzo incontro
Parlo per me, non ho mai pensato che per forza dopo avrr fatto sesso con qualcuno (e non l’ho mai fatto con sconosciuti al primo incontro) ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta. Ovvio che l’ho sperato ma da qui a farmi film  su una possibile  relazione ce ne passa. Per parlare di relazione ci vuole tempo e spesso anche tanto per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me non frega minimamente. Però quando le vedi che vanno dallo psicologo , direi che il problema serio c'è. visto che non ne escono


ma sicuramente attraggono un certo tipo di uomini, però se ti butti a pesce col primo che incontri, un tantino di colpa ce l'hai anche tu, sperando che poi non si scopino anche lo psicologo 



Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi dopo quanti incontri pensi sia corretto andarci a letto?
> perche uno puo sparire anche se gliela dai al terzo incontro
> Parlo per me, non ho mai pensato che per forza dopo avrr fatto sesso con qualcuno (e non l’ho mai fatto con sconosciuti al primo incontro) ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta. Ovvio che l’ho sperato ma da qui a farmi film  su una possibile  relazione ce ne passa. Per parlare di relazione ci vuole tempo e spesso anche tanto per quanto mi riguarda


ma questo perchè tu sei come me, ho un'amica carissima che ogni volta che trova uno va a convivere, dura un po' poi si lasciano


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A ballare vanno ad ogni età, licali ovviamente adeguati.
> Il morto di figa ci prova, poi trova quella che non se la caga nessuno ed il gioco è fatto.
> Gli under 20 scopano senza bisogno di andate in discoteca.
> Il meccanismo è molto più complesso, quelle carine se la tirano e non vanno facilmente con il primo che arriva.
> ...


Non è proprio cosi. 
Secondo la tua analisi i mdf sono uomini che vanno a ballare e cercano donno compiacenti in quell'ambiente. 
Ammesso e concesso che è così in quei contesti, la discoteca può "produrre" incontri interessanti ma anche no. 

Te lo spiego io il meccanismo, se vogliamo parlare di "ginnastica sessuale" tutto ruota intorno alla donna. È lei che decide se e quando darcela. 
Fin da giovanissime quasi tutte le donne vengono lusingate e ricercate da uomini di ogni età, avete limbarazzo della scelta. E parlo di qualsiasi tipologia di donna predisposta a "godersela". 
Certo poi le "belle" sono in condizioni di scelta imbarazzanti. 
Certo poi dopo la prima trombata i ruoli possono anche cambiare, ma faccio riferimento a tutto ciò che ruota attorno al corteggiamento e "conquista" di una donna.
Voi donne, mediamente, arrivate ai 30 anni con una mole di esperienza sessuale molto più vasta dell'uomo medio. Tutte le donne che conosco hanno avuto una vita sessuale molto più ampia, poi arrivate "ad una certa età" (30anni) e basta... Figli famiglia etc....
Addirittura sento chi decide quando fare figli e sposarsi,  una roba di una tristezza infinita.

Quindi sai come "filtrate" il tutto. Perché appunto prima della "scelta" tutto è lecito  
Intanto non esiste la donna che non se la caga nessuno. Basta farsi un giro sulle chat per vedere profili di donne non proprio avvenenti richiestissime e che "selezionano" solo uomini molto belli. E li trovano pure.
Al massimo esiste l'uomo che non se lo caga nessuno. C'è un esercito di questi uomini. E basta poco per finire in quel gruppo. E sai come fanno? Vanno  a pagamento, tanto sanno che mediamente se una donna decide di uscire con loro lo fa solo per farsi offrire cene o altro... Quindi tanto meglio spendere quei soldi per ottenere ciò che vogliono e necessitano.
Voi donne, a livello più o meno conscio, selezionate un uomo in base ad 
Aspetto 
Soldi
Status
In genere da giovani puntate al bello e cattivo , ovviamente se ha pure due lire in tasca tanto meglio... Successivamente guardate la stabilità economica e status sociale. Ovviamente lo status comporta ciò che voi traducete come "cervello" o saperci fare etc... A quel punto l'aspetto fisico è secondario, perché il ruolo dell'uomo è relegato al mantenimento e alla stabilità familiare. Certo che poi se la donna vuole cercherà nuovamente il "bello" come amante.
Questo o semplificando, so benissimo che ci sono tante donne lavoratrici e che non sono mantenute.  
L'uomo è molto più basico, a lui basta scopare  una che gli piace e con cui sta bene. Lo ovviamente si cade nell'altro ecceso, il brutto che "pretende" la figa, probabilmente andrà ad escort ottenendo ciò che vuole.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che a me sembra, *sembrava* impossibile divertirsi con uno sconosciuto senza una minima fiducia e senza conoscenza reciproca. Sembrava perché l’evidenza dimostra che, se una persevera, il divertimento lo troverà.


Il discorso non è perseverare o meno...ognuno di noi da una collocazione ben precisa al sesso nella propria vita...per me per esempio il sesso arriva solo dopo che ho conosciuto già sotto altri aspetti la persona, mi deve prendere anche di testa, non riuscirei a sentirmi a mio agio con uno sconosciuto...diciamo che per me è la ciliegina sulla torta... è la parte finale di una conoscenza...altre persone invece lo vivono come una cosa che poco ha a che fare con la conoscenza... in questo caso può diventare puro divertimento, faccio sesso perché mi va senza sapere chi ho davanti, poi magari per caso mi trovo anche bene sotto altri aspetti e può iniziare anche una relazione....o anche no e ognuno a casa sua...la cosa essenziale è sapere cosa vogliamo noi.


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non è proprio cosi.
> Secondo la tua analisi i mdf sono uomini che vanno a ballare e cercano donno compiacenti in quell'ambiente.
> Ammesso e concesso che è così in quei contesti, la discoteca può "produrre" incontri interessanti ma anche no.
> 
> ...


sto iniziando a pensare di non essere una donna


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi dopo quanti incontri pensi sia corretto andarci a letto?
> perche uno puo sparire anche se gliela dai al terzo incontro
> Parlo per me, non ho mai pensato che per forza dopo avrr fatto sesso con qualcuno (e non l’ho mai fatto con sconosciuti al primo incontro) ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta. Ovvio che l’ho sperato ma da qui a farmi film  su una possibile  relazione ce ne passa. Per parlare di relazione ci vuole tempo e spesso anche tanto per quanto mi riguarda


quanto tempo? se fossi in cerca di una relazione stabile valuterei a seconda di quello che si crea durante le uscite.

Diverso è se la persona mi piace ci sto bene e mi vivo la situazione come viene. 

Tutto dipende se questo lascia ferite.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sto iniziando a pensare di non essere una donna


Io lo penso di me da anni


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sicuramente attraggono un certo tipo di uomini, però se ti butti a pesce col primo che incontri, un tantino di colpa ce l'hai anche tu, sperando che poi non si scopino anche lo psicologo


psicologo donna


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io lo penso di me da anni


ma neanche le mie amiche lo sono    




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> psicologo donna


giusto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quanto tempo? se fossi in cerca di una relazione stabile valuterei a seconda di quello che si crea durante le uscite.
> 
> Diverso è se la persona mi piace ci sto bene e mi vivo la situazione come viene.
> 
> Tutto dipende se questo lascia ferite.


Forse l’”errore” è cercare la relazione stabile invece di viversi qualcosa di bello di cui non si puo sapere l’evolversi


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse l’”errore” è cercare la relazione stabile invece di viversi qualcosa di bello di cui non si puo sapere l’evolversi


più che altro io cercherei una persona non una relazione, a me personalmente non è mai capitato di dire "ora cerco il fidanzato" le relazioni sono sempre nate da sé, poi alcune sono durate altre no


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse l’”errore” è cercare la relazione stabile invece di viversi qualcosa di bello di cui non si puo sapere l’evolversi


Ma infatti la cosa più giusta da fare dovrebbe essere stare con una persona senza focalizzarsi sul futuro...si dovrebbe imparare a vivere più il presente.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> più che altro io cercherei una persona non una relazione, a me personalmente non è mai capitato di dire "ora cerco il fidanzato" le relazioni sono sempre nate da sé, poi alcune sono durate altre no


Cercare è un verbo che non contemplo nei rapporti


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non è proprio cosi.
> Secondo la tua analisi i mdf sono uomini che vanno a ballare e cercano donno compiacenti in quell'ambiente.
> Ammesso e concesso che è così in quei contesti, la discoteca può "produrre" incontri interessanti ma anche no.
> 
> ...


mmmm da come l'hai messa giù mi pare di capire che fino ai 30 le donne si divertono, poi scatta l'ora x e scelgono il pollo con cui accasarsi.

In quel lasso di tempo,cioè fino ai 30, è una sorta di caccia libera, puro divertimento.

Quelle che dopo i 30 restano fuori dal giro, hanno sbagliato a selezionare il pretendente?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non è proprio cosi.
> Secondo la tua analisi i mdf sono uomini che vanno a ballare e cercano donno compiacenti in quell'ambiente.
> Ammesso e concesso che è così in quei contesti, la discoteca può "produrre" incontri interessanti ma anche no.
> 
> ...


Non hai citato incel a caso.
Ste robe le pensi davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Il discorso non è perseverare o meno...ognuno di noi da una collocazione ben precisa al sesso nella propria vita...per me per esempio il sesso arriva solo dopo che ho conosciuto già sotto altri aspetti la persona, mi deve prendere anche di testa, non riuscirei a sentirmi a mio agio con uno sconosciuto...diciamo che per me è la ciliegina sulla torta... è la parte finale di una conoscenza...altre persone invece lo vivono come una cosa che poco ha a che fare con la conoscenza... in questo caso può diventare puro divertimento, faccio sesso perché mi va senza sapere chi ho davanti, poi magari per caso mi trovo anche bene sotto altri aspetti e può iniziare anche una relazione....o anche no e ognuno a casa sua...la cosa essenziale è sapere cosa vogliamo noi.


E io che ho detto?


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cercare è un verbo che non contemplo nei rapporti


ma infatti è squallidissimo, ma magari hai voglia di conoscere nuove persone


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse l’”errore” è cercare la relazione stabile invece di viversi qualcosa di bello di cui non si puo sapere l’evolversi


per chi ha già una famiglia , credo che la visione sia diversa.
Per una single ultra 40enne inizia a scattare altro


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo che sì, perchè ci sarà sempre quella che crede di essere l'unica.


In un forum? No dai. Cioè non dove la media delle donne ha 50 anni.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è sempre come ci si pone che fa la differenza


Concordo. Anche se non proprio di primo acchito logicamente.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Questo si chiama pescare a strascico


Si ma per quale motivo lo fanno? Ego o disperazione?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In un forum? No dai. Cioè non dove la media delle donne ha 50 anni.


dici veramente che qualcuna non ci ha creduto?


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho amiche single,separate e divorziate , eppure dopo un tot che frequentano un uomo parte l'aspettativa.


Vabbè ma è normale. Altrimenti non andrebbero avanti a frequentarlo per tanto no?



Nocciola ha detto:


> uno puo sparire anche se gliela dai al terzo incontro


Se uno vuole solo quello scappa pure se gliela dai dopo un mese.


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti la cosa più giusta da fare dovrebbe essere stare con una persona senza focalizzarsi sul futuro...si dovrebbe imparare a vivere più il presente.


Dipende. Un minimo di aspettativa comunque devi avercela. Soprattutto se non si ha più 20 anni.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dici veramente che qualcuna non ci ha creduto?


Non saprei. Io personalmente non ci avevo nemmeno pensato perché la persona in questione comunque non mi interessava.


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mmmm da come l'hai messa giù mi pare di capire che fino ai 30 le donne si divertono, poi scatta l'ora x e scelgono il pollo con cui accasarsi.
> 
> In quel lasso di tempo,cioè fino ai 30, è una sorta di caccia libera, puro divertimento.
> 
> Quelle che dopo i 30 restano fuori dal giro, hanno sbagliato a selezionare il pretendente?


Semplificando e riportando ciò che le amiche conoscenti 20enni mi raccontano e da quello che vedo. 
Frequento per lavoro ambienti dove ho a che fare con persone m diamente più giovani di 15 anni e più. 
Il divertimento non riguarda solo il sesso ma anche droghe e serate etc...
Ovviamente non è per tutte cosi eh.


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai citato incel a caso.
> Ste robe le pensi davvero.



Nn le penso, le vedo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Semplificando e riportando ciò che le amiche conoscenti 20enni mi raccontano e da quello che vedo.
> Frequento per lavoro ambienti dove ho a che fare con persone m diamente più giovani di 15 anni e più.
> Il divertimento non riguarda solo il sesso ma anche droghe e serate etc...
> Ovviamente non è per tutte cosi eh.


Stai facendo pure tu un discorso da bar?


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stai facendo pure tu un discorso da bar?


Riguarda la tendenza che va per la maggiore.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stai facendo pure tu un discorso da bar?


Magari! Ste robe vengono spernacchiate anche al bar, se non hanno bevuto.


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ma io mica la do così facilmente.
> Faccio parte della vecchia generazione.


Sto leggendo ,ora è più in facile preferisco adesso, ricordo una mia ex amica che ma è meglio che te lo dico i pv


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari! Ste robe vengono spernacchiate anche al bar, se non hanno bevuto.


Alcune volte mi chiedo se certe cose vengano dette proprio per uniformarsi alla tendenze


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si qui dentro si e scappi sempre


Se ti ho dato questa impressione non voglio certo farti cambiare idea. Non scappo mai, a meno che non ritengo sia un'inutile perdita di tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Alcune volte mi chiedo se certe cose vengano dette proprio per uniformarsi alla tendenze


Lo facciamo tutti.
È proprio una modalità umana, verificata sperimentalmente.
Io sono consapevole. Più che per uniformarmi per la consapevolezza della inutilità dello scontro.


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spieghi?
> Sai che non ho capito cosa contesti?


Il mio disappunto nasce da questo messaggio di Ginevra. 
  "A ballare vanno ad ogni età, licali ovviamente adeguati.
Il morto di figa ci prova, poi trova quella che non se la caga nessuno ed il gioco è fatto.
Gli under 20 scopano senza bisogno di andate in discoteca.
Il meccanismo è molto più complesso, quelle carine se la tirano e non vanno facilmente con il primo che arriva.
Così i più fighi.
Chi resta? Gli sfigati di ogni età.
Il punto è il dopo, se spariscono in un nano secondo, volevano risparmiare.
Gli sposatu che vanno a pagamento cercano professionalità nella prestazioni e zero coinvolgimento emotivo della lei"

L'ho definita filosofia da Bar perché l'ho trovato come uno di quei discorsi superficiali ed insensati che nascono al bancone dopo l'ennesima birra. 
Belli, brutti, morti di figa, sfigati. Nemmeno la nonna di mia nonna avrebbe approvato un ragionamento del genere.
Il resto dei commenti non ho ancora avuto modo di leggerli, quindi non contesto nient'altro.
Ho espresso unicamente un mio sentire in quel momento.


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari! Ste robe vengono spernacchiate anche al bar, se non hanno bevuto.



Probabilmente siete troppo "vecchie"  ma vabbè anche quando avevo 20 anni le cose giravano così. Ma c'era più speranza, nel senso che oggi le ragazzine crescono con modelli di troiaggine che vogliono emulare.
E non solo le 20enni. 
Io per esempio quando trovo una "normale" e carina (anche se non strafiga) vado fuori, perché ormai trovi sono tutte omologate. Stesso look, sopracciglia, stesso naso, bocca, tette etc... 
E queste "normali" a loro volta mi raccontano che la maggior parte degli uomini/ragazzi sulla carta preferiscono le rifatte (ma comunque anche le "normali"hanno la fila sotto casa eh)


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Probabilmente siete troppo "vecchie"  ma vabbè anche quando avevo 20 anni le cose giravano così. Ma c'era più speranza, nel senso che oggi le ragazzine crescono con modelli di troiaggine che vogliono emulare.
> E non solo le 20enni.
> Io per esempio quando trovo una "normale" e carina (anche se non strafiga) vado fuori, perché ormai trovi sono tutte omologate. Stesso look, sopracciglia, stesso naso, bocca, tette etc...
> E queste "normali" a loro volta mi raccontano che la maggior parte degli uomini/ragazzi sulla carta preferiscono le rifatte (ma comunque anche le "normali"hanno la fila sotto casa eh)


Secondo me frequenti brutta gente


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Secondo me frequenti brutta gente


No, quella è @omicron


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> No, quella è @omicron



Ma anche lui secondo me...
Si frequenteranno?


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Secondo me frequenti brutta gente


Molto brutta


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Alberto ogni volta che aggiungi nuovi particolari, il pentimento sincero, di tua moglie, vacilla.
> A questo punto seguirei il consiglio di Jim.


Parlo per esperienza diretta.
Ho fatto un master sull'argomento.


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> No, quella è @omicron


ma pure io sono una brutta persona


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo facciamo tutti.
> È proprio una modalità umana, verificata sperimentalmente.
> Io sono consapevole. Più che per uniformarmi per la consapevolezza della inutilità dello scontro.


Perché reputi scontro quello che potrebbe essere un semplice confronto. 
Sull'uniformarsi trovo soprattutto nei ragazzi un grande limite. Più che altro per non essere esclusi dal gruppo


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Se ti ho dato questa impressione non voglio certo farti cambiare idea. Non scappo mai, a meno che non ritengo sia un'inutile perdita di tempo.


Ora capisco perché intervieni poco.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio disappunto nasce da questo messaggio di Ginevra.
> "A ballare vanno ad ogni età, licali ovviamente adeguati.
> Il morto di figa ci prova, poi trova quella che non se la caga nessuno ed il gioco è fatto.
> Gli under 20 scopano senza bisogno di andate in discoteca.
> ...


Sì. Hai ragione. Da parte di un uomo mi avrebbe fatto partire la padellata .
Ma ho benevolenza nei confronti di Ginevra. Probabilmente pensava a persone che conosce, esattamente come a me sono venute in mente persone che conosco.
Per me già era faticoso andare in discoteca, figuriamoci fare sesso con uno appena visto. Però ho imparato che c’è chi lo fa. Io avevo interpretato il post in questo senso. 
Capisco che tu hai visto una traduzione al femminile di discorsi da uomini al bar.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Probabilmente siete troppo "vecchie"  ma vabbè anche quando avevo 20 anni le cose giravano così. Ma c'era più speranza, nel senso che oggi le ragazzine crescono con modelli di troiaggine che vogliono emulare.
> E non solo le 20enni.
> Io per esempio quando trovo una "normale" e carina (anche se non strafiga) vado fuori, perché ormai trovi sono tutte omologate. Stesso look, sopracciglia, stesso naso, bocca, tette etc...
> E queste "normali" a loro volta mi raccontano che la maggior parte degli uomini/ragazzi sulla carta preferiscono le rifatte (ma comunque anche le "normali"hanno la fila sotto casa eh)


Questo è un discorso leggermente diverso.
Ma tu non hai cinquant’anni? Che ti frega delle ventenni?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché reputi scontro quello che potrebbe essere un semplice confronto.
> Sull'uniformarsi trovo soprattutto nei ragazzi un grande limite. Più che altro per non essere esclusi dal gruppo


No. Se qualcuno dice una stronzata e gli altri gli vanno dietro... è proprio scontro. L’ho sperimentato con un ban assurdo proprio qui.


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio disappunto nasce da questo messaggio di Ginevra.
> "A ballare vanno ad ogni età, licali ovviamente adeguati.
> Il morto di figa ci prova, poi trova quella che non se la caga nessuno ed il gioco è fatto.
> Gli under 20 scopano senza bisogno di andate in discoteca.
> ...


riporto esperienze di miei amici divorziati e vedovi , c'è vicino a noi un locale dove un giorno a settimana ci si va per rimorchiare  donne non giovanissime  ma disponibili per conoscersi , è una sala da ballo , normale e rinnomata .
Ci  si conosce si fa amicizia e  se c'è un minimo di interesse la serata ,sapete come finisce 
Non è che se la tirano solo le giovani vedessi le tardone che si rimediano


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> riporto esperienze di miei amici divorziati e vedovi , c'è vicino a noi un locale dove un giorno a settimana ci si va per rimorchiare  donne non giovanissime  ma disponibili per conoscersi , è una sala da ballo , normale e rinnomata .
> Ci  si conosce si fa amicizia e  se c'è un minimo di interesse la serata ,sapete come finisce
> Non è che se la tirano solo le giovani vedessi le tardone che si rimediano


Ce n’è uno anche vicino a me. In un bar scoprii che il proprietario lo era anche di quel locale. Alla mia risata rispose “solo il giovedì”.


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce n’è uno anche vicino a me. In un bar scoprii che il proprietario lo era anche di quel locale. Alla mia risata rispose “solo il giovedì”.


io ho una conoscente mia coetanea che è fissa in uno di questi locali ormai da anni


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce n’è uno anche vicino a me. In un bar scoprii che il proprietario lo era anche di quel locale. Alla mia risata rispose “solo il giovedì”.


Esiste ancora l’Arizona Dancing?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esiste ancora l’Arizona Dancing?


Che ne so?
Io ho sentito nominare un altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne so?
> Io ho sentito nominare un altro.


essendo stato negli anni 90 insegnante di ballo, conoscevo tutte le balere pomeridiane e serali della Lombardia.


----------



## Actorus (7 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per me un morto di figa è sempre e comunque uno che cerca una qualsiasi da scoparsi. Che poi ci riesca o meno a me non fa differenza, sempre uno che va a strascico è


Vero, ma uno è così perché a mio parere cerca di riempire un vuoto  che ha dentro.


----------



## Alberto (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non ne fare una tragedia, magari si è fatta pure più "giri" con il ragazzo... Però te lo ha confessato e non so è nascosta... Avete una vita sessuale tutto sommato regolare, dopo tanti anni non cosa scontata. Non mi dispererei... La vita va avanti uguale
> Ora, non che abbia per forza valore, ma tu in 27 anni non hai mai tradito?


Lei ha iniziato a flirtare un mesetto prima ma solo con qualche bacio, senza neanche palpamenti. Il tutto scaturito poi nell’ atto finale andandoci a letto. La confessione la sera stessa. Appena uscita dal motel aveva realizzato, era come esser tornata sulla terra dopo esser stata in in altra dimensione per un mese. Perché la confessione solo dopo l’ atto finale? Beh… perché solo a quel punto aveva capito che era un vero e proprio tradimento (anche se io su questo non sono d’accordo), ma nella sua testa il flirt di baci e sorrisi i valevano poco rispetto a quello che ha fatto alla fine. Sono sicuro che sia andata così perché non vedo per quale motivo allora doveva venire a confessare il fatto. Poteva benissimo starsene zitta, andare avanti col tizio o tagliare e pian piano nascondere gli scheletri nell’ armadio. 
per la domanda che mi hai fatto….No!!! Non l’ ho mai tradita. Anche se ultimamente ho la testa che brucia, che cambia idea ogni giorno, sono sull’ ottovolante. Un girono penso di recuperare il rapporto, (anche alla luce di quello che hai scritto tu), un altro giorno penso di lasciarla e metterci una pietra sopra, un altro giorno ancora invece penso che voglio render pan per focaccia, tradirla io e subito dopo dirgli ….”siamo pari…. Ora dai cosa si prova”.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei ha iniziato a flirtare un mesetto prima ma solo con qualche bacio, senza neanche palpamenti. Il tutto scaturito poi nell’ atto finale andandoci a letto. La confessione la sera stessa. Appena uscita dal motel aveva realizzato, era come esser tornata sulla terra dopo esser stata in in altra dimensione per un mese. Perché la confessione solo dopo l’ atto finale? Beh… perché solo a quel punto aveva capito che era un vero e proprio tradimento (anche se io su questo non sono d’accordo), ma nella sua testa il flirt di baci e sorrisi i valevano poco rispetto a quello che ha fatto alla fine. Sono sicuro che sia andata così perché non vedo per quale motivo allora doveva venire a confessare il fatto. Poteva benissimo starsene zitta, andare avanti col tizio o tagliare e pian piano nascondere gli scheletri nell’ armadio.
> per la domanda che mi hai fatto….No!!! Non l’ ho mai tradita. Anche se ultimamente ho la testa che brucia, che cambia idea ogni giorno, sono sull’ ottovolante. Un girono penso di recuperare il rapporto, (anche alla luce di quello che hai scritto tu), un altro giorno penso di lasciarla e metterci una pietra sopra, un altro giorno ancora invece penso che voglio render pan per focaccia, tradirla io e subito dopo dirgli ….”siamo pari…. Ora dai cosa si prova”.


Il mondo è bello perché è vario ed io continuo a ritenermi assai fortunato.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei ha iniziato a flirtare un mesetto prima ma solo con qualche bacio, senza neanche palpamenti. Il tutto scaturito poi nell’ atto finale andandoci a letto. La confessione la sera stessa. Appena uscita dal motel aveva realizzato, era come esser tornata sulla terra dopo esser stata in in altra dimensione per un mese. Perché la confessione solo dopo l’ atto finale? Beh… perché solo a quel punto aveva capito che era un vero e proprio tradimento (anche se io su questo non sono d’accordo), ma nella sua testa il flirt di baci e sorrisi i valevano poco rispetto a quello che ha fatto alla fine. Sono sicuro che sia andata così perché non vedo per quale motivo allora doveva venire a confessare il fatto. Poteva benissimo starsene zitta, andare avanti col tizio o tagliare e pian piano nascondere gli scheletri nell’ armadio.
> per la domanda che mi hai fatto….No!!! Non l’ ho mai tradita. Anche se ultimamente ho la testa che brucia, che cambia idea ogni giorno, sono sull’ ottovolante. Un girono penso di recuperare il rapporto, (anche alla luce di quello che hai scritto tu), un altro giorno penso di lasciarla e metterci una pietra sopra, un altro giorno ancora invece penso che voglio render pan per focaccia, tradirla io e subito dopo dirgli ….”siamo pari…. Ora dai cosa si prova”.


A un certo punto finisce l’ottovolante e ti rendi conto dove sei.


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei ha iniziato a flirtare un mesetto prima ma solo con qualche bacio, senza neanche palpamenti. Il tutto scaturito poi nell’ atto finale andandoci a letto. La confessione la sera stessa. Appena uscita dal motel aveva realizzato, era come esser tornata sulla terra dopo esser stata in in altra dimensione per un mese. Perché la confessione solo dopo l’ atto finale? Beh… perché solo a quel punto aveva capito che era un vero e proprio tradimento (anche se io su questo non sono d’accordo), ma nella sua testa il flirt di baci e sorrisi i valevano poco rispetto a quello che ha fatto alla fine. Sono sicuro che sia andata così perché non vedo per quale motivo allora doveva venire a confessare il fatto. Poteva benissimo starsene zitta, andare avanti col tizio o tagliare e pian piano nascondere gli scheletri nell’ armadio.
> per la domanda che mi hai fatto….No!!! Non l’ ho mai tradita. Anche se ultimamente ho la testa che brucia, che cambia idea ogni giorno, sono sull’ ottovolante. Un girono penso di recuperare il rapporto, (anche alla luce di quello che hai scritto tu), un altro giorno penso di lasciarla e metterci una pietra sopra, un altro giorno ancora invece penso che voglio render pan per focaccia, tradirla io e subito dopo dirgli ….”siamo pari…. Ora dai cosa si prova”.



Guarda ti capisco perché io sono arrivato ad un punto che ho tradito (ma non ho ancora avuto storie parallele) per necessità, i nostri rapporti non sono così frequenti. La cosa è saltata fuori e ne abbiamo discusso. 
Ora giustamente sono sotto controllo, e si cerca di tornare alla normalità. Però lei è scottata, e io sempre nella stessa situazione di "fame". 
Non ti nascondo che potrei tornare facilmente a tradire... Ma appunto per necessità.
Nel tuo caso la situazione è ben diversa.


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso leggermente diverso.
> Ma tu non hai cinquant’anni? Che ti frega delle ventenni?


Non ho 50 anni, ma sono over 40.
Come che mi frega delle 20 enni . Non è che voi donne vi mettete in gioco eh, alla fine è sempre l'uomo che deve comunque fare tutta la trafila, la donna nella migliore delle ipotesi ti asseconda fin tanto che ha deciso che potrebbe anche dartela, siete criptiche. Generalizzo ovviamente, ci sarà sicuramente quella che salterà fuori dicendo "io prendo l'iniziativa" si come no. Una su 1000. 
Ho già una lunga relazione con una bellissima donna coetanea, sono mediamente attratto piu dalle 20enni che dalle mie coetanee. Che tra l'altro sono molto difficili da gestire, la 20enne potrebbe anche decidere di farsi una avventura con un uomo più grande anche solo per esperienza...


----------



## Marjanna (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Hai ragione. Da parte di un uomo mi avrebbe fatto partire la padellata .
> Ma ho benevolenza nei confronti di Ginevra. Probabilmente pensava a persone che conosce, esattamente come a me sono venute in mente persone che conosco.
> Per me già era faticoso andare in discoteca, figuriamoci fare sesso con uno appena visto. Però ho imparato che c’è chi lo fa. Io avevo interpretato il post in questo senso.
> Capisco che tu hai visto una traduzione al femminile di discorsi da uomini al bar.


Ho letto anche il passaggio.
Il fatto è che preso così è proprio monolitico. 
Sei bella = te la tiri
Sei brutta = la dai al primo che te la chiede
Si è scritto da bar, a me sono venute in mente le scuole medie. Dire_ da bar _io lo interpreto come una mancanza di evoluzione (bar viene interpretato come mancanza di cultura, di chiusura in cui si rimane in idee da "piccolo mondo"). 
Potremmo fare tutta una bellissima lista.
Ti sposi = sei figo/a
Non ti sposi = sei un cesso
La dai = cei un cesso oppure sei una puttana
Non la dai = sei una figa di legno
La dai a quello giusto = sei figa oppure sei moderna, libera
Quello giusto (per la mentalità da bar, femmina) = quello che ha la macchina grossa, la moto grossa, il conto in banca grosso, il cervello grosso
Quello giusto  (per la mentalità da bar, maschio) = quello che ha il cazzo grosso
e via andare. Tutti le conosciamo perchè alle medie si sono sentite. Alle medie.
Potrei divagare sulle terribili idee che ci sono riguardo la verginità, robe dal darla al principe azzurro, al tirarla dietro per liberarsene. Qualcuno le avrà ancora a 50 anni.
Suvvia, non facciamo finta, che è palese.

Una persona particolarmente bella suscita maggiormente emotività, e questa emotività può portare ad una predisposizione positiva, o talvolta servile (a chi ragiona da bar), che può portare vantaggio nella persona. La bella a cui viene offerto da bere, una cena. Il bello, che ottiene un bacio, sesso.
Sono sempre nei luoghi comuni eh... però non si può farne un monolite. Sentirsi avanti per aver colto i diktat delle medie è triste.
@Vera mi sembra con una visione molto più aperta, senza traduzioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Vero, ma uno è così perché a mio parere cerca di riempire un vuoto  che ha dentro.


Qualcuno sicuramente, altri credo vogliano la conferma del loro fascino, anche se non t la parola corretta


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non ho 50 anni, ma sono over 40.
> Come che mi frega delle 20 enni . Non è che voi donne vi mettete in gioco eh, alla fine è sempre l'uomo che deve comunque fare tutta la trafila, la donna nella migliore delle ipotesi ti asseconda fin tanto che ha deciso che potrebbe anche dartela, siete criptiche. Generalizzo ovviamente, ci sarà sicuramente quella che salterà fuori dicendo "io prendo l'iniziativa" si come no. Una su 1000.
> Ho già una lunga relazione con una bellissima donna coetanea, sono mediamente attratto piu dalle 20enni che dalle mie coetanee. Che tra l'altro sono molto difficili da gestire, la 20enne potrebbe anche decidere di farsi una avventura con un uomo più grande anche solo per esperienza...


Vai in discoteca?


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

A me non sembrano discorsi poi così delle medie, purtroppo in molti casi è la realtà. Vuoi perché ormai in Italia siamo stati educati alla superficialità negli ultimi 30 anni, e non si tratta di avere o meno una laurea.... All'italiano medio segue la moda. E oggi la moda ruota molto attorno al look.
Ripeto è sotto gli occhi di tutti la tendenza femminile a rifarsi indistintamente, anche gli uomini iniziano a rifarsi... In altri paesi la cosa è meno marcata (ma diffusa comunque).
Oggi l'uomo particolarmente bello non porta a casa nulla se non trasmette anche altro. Non è la regola chiaramente. Questo altro è "saperci fare", avere carattere, essere interessante e tutte le diciture che voi donne utilizzate ... In pratica volete uno con status sociale, che se poi è abbinato anche ad una percepibile stabilità finanziaria ancora meglio. A quel punto può anche non essere tanto bello 
Noi uomini ci accontentiamo di molto meno


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho letto anche il passaggio.
> Il fatto è che preso così è proprio monolitico.
> Sei bella = te la tiri
> Sei brutta = la dai al primo che te la chiede
> ...


Bella e brutta non l’ho proprio colto.
Così come il resto.
Ho colto che c’è chi è disponibile a rapporti mordi e fuggi e chi no.
Sarò stata superficiale.


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai in discoteca?


Ma va, sei matta. Non le frequentavo a 20 anni figuriamoci ora


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> A me non sembrano discorsi poi così delle medie, purtroppo in molti casi è la realtà. Vuoi perché ormai in Italia siamo stati educati alla superficialità negli ultimi 30 anni, e non si tratta di avere o meno una laurea.... All'italiano medio segue la moda. E oggi la moda ruota molto attorno al look.
> Ripeto è sotto gli occhi di tutti la tendenza femminile a rifarsi indistintamente, anche gli uomini iniziano a rifarsi... In altri paesi la cosa è meno marcata (ma diffusa comunque).
> Oggi l'uomo particolarmente bello non porta a casa nulla se non trasmette anche altro. Non è la regola chiaramente. Questo altro è "saperci fare", avere carattere, essere interessante e tutte le diciture che voi donne utilizzate ... In pratica volete uno con status sociale, che se poi è abbinato anche ad una percepibile stabilità finanziaria ancora meglio. A quel punto può anche non essere tanto bello
> Noi uomini ci accontentiamo di molto meno


Ho idea che vedi molto Mediaset.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Ma va, sei matta. Non le frequentavo a 20 anni figuriamoci ora


E allora dove hai visto la fauna che descrivi?


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho idea che vedi molto Mediaset.


Io no... Non guardo la tv da anni, chi mi circonda probabilmente si... La Rai è uguale, come anche la rete ormai... È una tendenza alla deficienza


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora dove hai visto la fauna che descrivi?


  Per lavoro o in palestra o altre situazioni


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Per lavoro o in palestra o altre situazioni


Io non l’ho vista.
Ma dove vivi?


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non l’ho vista.
> Ma dove vivi?


Milano tu?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Milano tu?


Anche. E le facce tutte uguali e rifatte non le vedo. Solo mi inquietano le sopracciglia.
Non conosco però nessuna che cerchi il “tipo” secondo quei criteri. 
Semmai era più frequente un tempo quando l’unica carriera femminile per la maggioranza era quella di moglie.


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche. E le facce tutte uguali e rifatte non le vedo. Solo mi inquietano le sopracciglia.
> Non conosco però nessuna che cerchi il “tipo” secondo quei criteri.
> Semmai era più frequente un tempo quando l’unica carriera femminile per la maggioranza era quella di moglie.


Strano che da donna non le noti, si le sopracciglia sono davvero inguardabili on molti casi.
Non noti bocche pompate, nasini all'insù?... Sopracciglia mi hai detto di si.... Questo in genere è il pacchetto standard accessibile a tutte con pochi migliaia di euro al massimo.
Poi tette e culo solo chi se lo può permettere. Ma ce ne sono eh.

Non so la tua età e che età abbiano le tue frequentazioni. Molte selezionano mediamente nella modalità descritta.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Strano che da donna non le noti, si le sopracciglia sono davvero inguardabili on molti casi.
> Non noti bocche pompate, nasini all'insù?... Sopracciglia mi hai detto di si.... Questo in genere è il pacchetto standard accessibile a tutte con pochi migliaia di euro al massimo.
> Poi tette e culo solo chi se lo può permettere. Ma ce ne sono eh.
> 
> Non so la tua età e che età abbiano le tue frequentazioni. Molte selezionano mediamente nella modalità descritta.


Ho frequentazioni di tutte le età, ma basta anche una panchina o parcheggiare e guardare chi passa in corso Buenos Aires, per vedere una buona varietà di persone.
A proposito del naso rido sempre quando mi torna in mente una che avevo a fianco alla cassa da Zara. Avevo pensato che le avevano rifatto il naso proprio male, poi... abbassai gli occhi e vidi la bimba che aveva lo stesso naso. Si sbaglia. 
Quello standard si vede più su Instagram, ma dipende chi si sceglie di seguire.


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho frequentazioni di tutte le età, ma basta anche una panchina o parcheggiare e guardare chi passa in corso Buenos Aires, per vedere una buona varietà di persone.
> A proposito del naso rido sempre quando mi torna in mente una che avevo a fianco alla cassa da Zara. Avevo pensato che le avevano rifatto il naso proprio male, poi... abbassai gli occhi e vidi la bimba che aveva lo stesso naso. Si sbaglia.
> Quello standard si vede più su Instagram, ma dipende chi si sceglie di seguire.


Non uso Instagram 
Comunque se vuoi te li mostro un giorno


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Guarda ti capisco perché io sono arrivato ad un punto che ho tradito (ma non ho ancora avuto storie parallele) per necessità, i nostri rapporti non sono così frequenti. La cosa è saltata fuori e ne abbiamo discusso.
> Ora giustamente sono sotto controllo, e si cerca di tornare alla normalità. Però lei è scottata, e io sempre nella stessa situazione di "fame".
> Non ti nascondo che potrei tornare facilmente a tradire... Ma appunto per necessità.
> Nel tuo caso la situazione è ben diversa.


Perché per “necessità”?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché per “necessità”?


Tromba poco


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Strano che da donna non le noti, si le sopracciglia sono davvero inguardabili on molti casi.
> Non noti bocche pompate, nasini all'insù?... Sopracciglia mi hai detto di si.... Questo in genere è il pacchetto standard accessibile a tutte con pochi migliaia di euro al massimo.
> Poi tette e culo solo chi se lo può permettere. Ma ce ne sono eh.
> 
> Non so la tua età e che età abbiano le tue frequentazioni. Molte selezionano mediamente nella modalità descritta.


Io invece, che sono fissata con i denti, vedo tutte con faccette e sbiancamenti dentali.


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché per “necessità”?


Non abbiamo ritrmi sessuali compatibili...


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non uso Instagram
> Comunque se vuoi te li mostro un giorno


io non lo uso  ma solo per seguire chi mi piace , comunque ogni tanto mi vedo in alto un cuoricino rosso che mi avverte che una tale , sempre giovane ragazza , ha iniziato a seguirmi , ecco tutte quelle ragazze sono con sopracciglia finte , ben messe come carrozzeria , e non ti di altro


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io invece, che sono fissata con i denti, vedo tutte con faccette e sbiancamenti dentali.


Anche!


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non abbiamo ritrmi sessuali compatibili...


Che definizione elegante


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non abbiamo ritrmi sessuali compatibili...


Mi spiace. Io, con il mio ex, il sesso era forse l’unica cosa che alla fine andava bene.


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Anche!


Anche perché non è possibile quella gradazione di bianco così perfetta con i denti permanenti.


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mi spiace. Io, con il mio ex, il sesso era forse l’unica cosa che alla fine andava bene.


e non potevi aspettare  ora con tutte ste menate ma quando scopi?


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io non lo uso  ma solo per seguire chi mi piace , comunque ogni tanto mi vedo in alto un cuoricino rosso che mi avverte che una tale , sempre giovane ragazza , ha iniziato a seguirmi , ecco tutte quelle ragazze sono con sopracciglia finte , ben messe come carrozzeria , e non ti di altro


Guarda io "conosco" anche un nutrito gruppo di ragazze che usano Instagram per poi portarti su onlyfans, ragazzine che guadagnano 10/20k al mese. 
Sono tutte rifatte. Dei puttanoni. 
A me piacciono le donne sobrie, gnocche ma non troie... O meglio, troie a letto


----------



## desire.vodafone (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mi spiace. Io, con il mio ex, il sesso era forse l’unica cosa che alla fine andava bene.


Io ci avevo pure provato con te ad intevolare un discorso


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Guarda io "conosco" anche un nutrito gruppo di ragazze che usano Instagram per poi portarti su onlyfans, ragazzine che guadagnano 10/20k al mese.
> Sono tutte rifatte. Dei puttanoni.
> A me piacciono le donne sobrie, gnocche ma non troie... O meglio, troie a letto


 e chi non piacciono  , onlyfans non so cosa sia  forse lo cerco per saper cosa è , ma in caso di sordi o di sghei  non ne versos neanche non un euro ma una lira


----------



## omicron (7 Novembre 2022)

Ma questa discussione che è, la succursale del. Forum dei brutti?


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e non potevi aspettare  ora con tutte ste menate ma quando scopi?


Non sto con una persona solo per sesso.



desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Io ci avevo pure provato con te ad intevolare un discorso


Sul mio ex?


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e chi non piacciono  , onlyfans non so cosa sia  forse lo cerco per saper cosa è , ma in caso di sordi o di sghei  non ne versos neanche non un euro ma una lira


Che poi pagano per vedere foto nude che possono vedere gratis in altri siti.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi pagano per vedere foto nude che possono vedere gratis in altri siti.


Io conoscevo una che pubblicava su onlyfans e mi aveva raccontato che tanti uomini non si iscrivono solo per vedere le foto che possono anche richiedere ma anche per chattare con le tipe.


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io conoscevo una che pubblicava su onlyfans e mi aveva raccontato che tanti uomini non si iscrivono solo per vedere le foto che possono anche richiedere ma anche per chattare con le tipe.


Vabbè ma pure quello lo trovano comunque aggggratisss.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma pure quello lo trovano comunque aggggratisss.


Se tanti sono iscritti significherà che a gratis non trovano sempre quello che cercano


----------



## Etta (7 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Se tanti sono iscritti significherà che a gratis non trovano sempre quello che cercano


Secondo me si iscrivono solo perché è la “novità” del momento.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come fai a sapere se quella persona è riservata o meno se magari non la conosci? “Abbella non ti scopo perché magari poi non sei riservata”.


Beh, tu non lo sei.
Per esempio.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, perché visto che certe cose si fanno in due, dall'altra parte c'è una donna "scostumata" visto che si scopa il primo che capita.
> 
> Il morto di figa non è quello che scopa, ma quello che non scopa.... E molti morti di figa spesso sono pure impegnati
> 
> ...


In effetti, sulla questione discoteche hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> La sessualità umana è particolare perché, svincolata dall’estro, non è solo più strumento per la riproduzione in cui il piacere è uno stratagemma della natura, ma è portatrice di significati, anche per chi utilizza chi lo offre a pagamento. Figuriamoci se non ci sono significati in discoteca.
> Il problema è che gli esseri umani sono complessi anche se non sanno di esserlo.


I significati in discoteca:
Conosci un tipo in coda
Ti piace 
Ci parli
Entri
Poi lui ti bacia
Conclusione: bella serata.
Che altri significati vogliamo aggiungere? 
È basico basico. 
Poi c'è il significato del papà che va a dormire alle 4,30 al sabato sera senza nemmeno andare in discoteca (va beh,  però prima sono andato a un concerto).


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ci sono quelli che si scopano la qualunque. Escono, vanno a ballare, e si scopano la prima disponibile.


Il 98% dei ragazzi.
La percentuale sembra più bassa solo perché non trovano quella disponibile.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non è proprio cosi.
> Secondo la tua analisi i mdf sono uomini che vanno a ballare e cercano donno compiacenti in quell'ambiente.
> Ammesso e concesso che è così in quei contesti, la discoteca può "produrre" incontri interessanti ma anche no.
> 
> ...


Dopo tante elucubrazioni, fa piacere leggere  anche una lettura semplificata ma più corretta della realtà.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mmmm da come l'hai messa giù mi pare di capire che fino ai 30 le donne si divertono, poi scatta l'ora x e scelgono il pollo con cui accasarsi.
> 
> In quel lasso di tempo,cioè fino ai 30, è una sorta di caccia libera, puro divertimento.
> 
> Quelle che dopo i 30 restano fuori dal giro, hanno sbagliato a selezionare il pretendente?


In media è così, ma oggi l'età si è spostata fino ai 35.
Non è esattamente caccia libera.
Ci sono relazioni anche lunghe in quel lasso di tempo,  che poi vanno a concludersi, senza pretendere convivenza, progetti etc.
Poi, arrivati a una certa età, improvvisamente scatta il desiderio di progettualità.
Diciamo che tutto quel che avviene prima dei 30 di solito è carente della componente progettuale. 
PS Ultimamente esco con amiche 30/40 enni. 
Sto facendo un ripasso.


----------



## Etta (8 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, tu non lo sei.
> Per esempio.


Ma come fai a saperlo se, ad esempio, mi conosci da 5 minuti dentro ad un locale?



danny ha detto:


> Il 98% dei ragazzi.
> La percentuale sembra più bassa solo perché non trovano quella disponibile.


Esatto.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Semplificando e riportando ciò che le amiche conoscenti 20enni mi raccontano e da quello che vedo.
> Frequento per lavoro ambienti dove ho a che fare con persone m diamente più giovani di 15 anni e più.
> Il divertimento non riguarda solo il sesso ma anche droghe e serate etc...
> Ovviamente non è per tutte cosi eh.


Più o meno anch'io sento le stesse cose.
Da mia figlia (relativamente alle sue amiche), dalle mie amiche...
Boh.
Sarà che fuori dal forum ci sono donne diverse... 
O che forse vivono la materia in maniera più istintuale, senza bisogno di fare ragionamenti su un forum.


----------



## Etta (8 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> In media è così, ma oggi l'età si è spostata fino ai 35.
> Non è esattamente caccia libera.
> Ci sono relazioni anche lunghe in quel lasso di tempo,  che poi vanno a concludersi, senza pretendere convivenza, progetti etc.
> Poi, arrivati a una certa età, improvvisamente scatta il desiderio di progettualità.
> ...


Io invece ho tutte amiche/amici over 40. Sono l’unica sotto quella soglia.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stai facendo pure tu un discorso da bar?


Sono tutti discorsi da bar.
Proprio perché sono ovvi.
Voglio dire, non è che era molto diverso quando eravamo giovani noi,  almeno, per chi usciva.
La differenza è che un tempo i genitori con le ragazze avevano un comportamento più severo. Oggi nessuno discrimina più.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Hai ragione. Da parte di un uomo mi avrebbe fatto partire la padellata .
> Ma ho benevolenza nei confronti di Ginevra. Probabilmente pensava a persone che conosce, esattamente come a me sono venute in mente persone che conosco.
> Per me già era faticoso andare in discoteca, figuriamoci fare sesso con uno appena visto. Però ho imparato che c’è chi lo fa. Io avevo interpretato il post in questo senso.
> Capisco che tu hai visto una traduzione al femminile di discorsi da uomini al bar.


Io le stesse cose le sento dalle donne...
A proposito di altre donne, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche. E le facce tutte uguali e rifatte non le vedo. Solo mi inquietano le sopracciglia.
> Non conosco però nessuna che cerchi il “tipo” secondo quei criteri.
> Semmai era più frequente un tempo quando l’unica carriera femminile per la maggioranza era quella di moglie.


A Pavia in alcuni gruppi che frequentano i locali sono in gran parte rifatte.
Ti assicuro che ultimamente la cosa sta prendendo sempre più piede.
Sì comincia dalle labbra e si arriva alle tette,  molto tranquillamente. 
Ovvio che stiamo parlando di persone 'in pista',  non di tranquilli sposati e senza velleità.
Milano è più eterogenea, ma si vede di tutto. 
Poi dipende dagli ambienti che si frequentano il fatto di vedere certe cose o meno.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io non lo uso  ma solo per seguire chi mi piace , comunque ogni tanto mi vedo in alto un cuoricino rosso che mi avverte che una tale , sempre giovane ragazza , ha iniziato a seguirmi , ecco tutte quelle ragazze sono con sopracciglia finte , ben messe come carrozzeria , e non ti di altro


Due palle.
Ho smesso con Instagram, proprio perché non voglio fare l'orbiter di quel genere lì.
Ero su Insta per pubblicare foto, non per stare in un troiaio.
(pieno di escort)


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sono tutti discorsi da bar.
> Proprio perché sono ovvi.
> Voglio dire, non è che era molto diverso quando eravamo giovani noi,  almeno, per chi usciva.
> La differenza è che un tempo i genitori con le ragazze avevano un comportamento più severo. Oggi nessuno discrimina più.


A proposito di discorso da, bar, pare sia scandaloso.
Mi spiego meglio tutti tendono a fare discorsi pieni di buoni propositi, la realtà è così banalmente scomoda che da fastidio


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Novembre 2022)

Scusate, ma il forum è tornato visibile?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma il forum è tornato visibile?


Si


----------



## Etta (11 Novembre 2022)

Ci hanno messo meno del previsto alla fine dai.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> I significati in discoteca:
> Conosci un tipo in coda
> Ti piace
> Ci parli
> ...


Avere conferme di sé.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma il forum è tornato visibile?


In che senso?


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso?
> View attachment 10667


Buongiorno Bruni


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Bruni


Buon giorno


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sul mio ex?


A differenza di molti del tuo ex non mi può fregare di meno, e nemmeno di uno attuale


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì comincia dalle labbra e si arriva alle tette,  molto tranquillamente.
> Ovvio che stiamo parlando di persone 'in pista',  non di tranquilli sposati e senza velleità.


Non tutte arrivano alle tette perché un seno ben fatto (ma anche mal fatto) costa 10k o giù di li. 
Labbra, naso, sopracciglia e qualche altro trattamento sono accessibili più o meno a tutte. Sono diventati come i tattoo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non tutte arrivano alle tette perché un seno ben fatto (ma anche mal fatto) costa 10k o giù di li.
> Labbra, naso, sopracciglia e qualche altro trattamento sono accessibili più o meno a tutte. Sono diventati come i tattoo


Oltre che esperti di discoteche per giovani, esperto anche delle tariffe di chirurgia plastica.


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltre che esperti di discoteche per giovani, esperto anche delle tariffe di chirurgia plastica.



Certo, me lo dicono quanto hanno speso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Certo, me lo dicono quanto hanno speso


Tra una ravanata e l altra...ti avvisano di maneggiarle con cautela perché le hanno pagate un botto...mica che mandi una protesi fuori sede


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tra una ravanata e l altra...ti avvisano di maneggiarle con cautela perché le hanno pagate un botto...mica che mandi una protesi fuori sede


Quelle vanno con chi poi le sponsorizza, secondo te quante ragazze hanno 10k o più da spendere in tette finte? Poche... Quindi secondo te come se le fanno?


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Novembre 2022)

Poi io sono una persona semplice, le donne mi piacciono naturali


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Quelle vanno con chi poi le sponsorizza, secondo te quante ragazze hanno 10k o più da spendere in tette finte? Poche... Quindi secondo te come se le fanno?


Lavorando???? onestamente come tutti...


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Quelle vanno con chi poi le sponsorizza, secondo te quante ragazze hanno 10k o più da spendere in tette finte? Poche... Quindi secondo te come se le fanno?


e ma qui abbiamo molti ingenui


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso?
> View attachment 10667


Bruni, ho visto che la pagina era visibile, ma ho voluto chiedere conferma. Magari ci potevano scrivere solo i mod per il momento.


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lavorando???? onestamente come tutti...



Eh infatti è un lavoro pure quello..


----------



## Etta (11 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> A differenza di molti del tuo ex non mi può fregare di meno, e nemmeno di uno attuale


Non ricordo nemmeno più il filo del discorso.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Scusate, ma il forum è tornato visibile?


'spetta che controllo....





Sì, io ci sono.


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non ricordo nemmeno più il filo del discorso.



Eh imagino, dopo che ci siamo sentiti su telegram hai risposto a monosillabi.... Comunque non c'era ancora nessun filo del discorso ... Era un tentativo di corromperti


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltre che esperti di discoteche per giovani, esperto anche delle tariffe di chirurgia plastica.


Per quanto mi riguarda, l'argomento discoteche è molto in voga ultimamente.
E sabato sera prima di andare a prendere mia figlia alle 4 in disco, sono andato a un concerto in compagnia di un chirurgo plastico.
Vedasi le coincidenze della vita...


----------



## Etta (11 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Eh imagino, dopo che ci siamo sentiti su telegram hai risposto a monosillabi.... Comunque non c'era ancora nessun filo del discorso ... Era un tentativo di corromperti


Eh scusa ma uso poco Telegram. 


danny ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, l'argomento discoteche è molto in voga ultimamente.
> E sabato sera prima di andare a prendere mia figlia alle 4 in disco, sono andato a un concerto in compagnia di un chirurgo plastico.
> Vedasi le coincidenze della vita...


Che voglia che hanno di stare in discoteca fino alle 4.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Bruni, ho visto che la pagina era visibile, ma ho voluto chiedere conferma. Magari ci potevano scrivere solo i mod per il momento.


Io sono ritornata quando era evidente. Scusa.


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono ritornata quando era evidente. Scusa.


Nessun problema...


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh scusa ma uso poco Telegram.


La scusa non regge  non lo usi perché non sei interessata,  e ci sta


----------



## Etta (11 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> La scusa non regge  non lo usi perché non sei interessata, e ci sta


Ah beh sì quello anche. Però che lo uso poco è anche vero eh.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah beh sì quello anche. Però che lo uso poco è anche vero eh.


È semplicemente troppo giovane per te


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È semplicemente troppo giovane per te



Be'non ho nemmeno un fisico del 50enne  che piace di più da quello che ho capito qui dentro 

 poi voi donne guardate la personalità, il saperci fare  non siete sensibili ad altro ....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Be'non ho nemmeno un fisico del 50enne  che piace di più da quello che ho capito qui dentro
> 
> poi voi donne guardate la personalità, il saperci fare  non siete sensibili ad altro ....


Ascolta ...conosco 50enni con fisici molto tonici!
È probabilmente il palestrato..che va poco .  

Io ho un collega che fa anche il personal trainer in una palestra vip di Milano...(e avrà almeno 7/8 anni in meno di me)..
Quando lo becco alla macchinetta del caffè è un mettersi in mostra...mi parla dei suoi pettorali...si avvicina per farsi ancora più rimirare....
Cerco di fuggirlo come la peste...
E che cazz...


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh scusa ma uso poco Telegram.
> 
> Che voglia che hanno di stare in discoteca fino alle 4.


Se non ce l'hanno loro a 16 anni...


----------



## Etta (11 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È semplicemente troppo giovane per te


Perché quanti anni ha? 


desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Be'non ho nemmeno un fisico del 50enne  che piace di più da quello che ho capito qui dentro
> 
> poi voi donne guardate la personalità, il saperci fare  non siete sensibili ad altro ....


Guardiamo tutto. Almeno io parlo per me eh.  


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ascolta ...conosco 50enni con fisici molto tonici!
> È probabilmente il palestrato..che va poco .
> 
> Io ho un collega che fa anche il personal trainer in una palestra vip di Milano...(e avrà almeno 7/8 anni in meno di me)..
> ...


A me i palestrati non sono mai piaciuti ad esempio.



danny ha detto:


> Se non ce l'hanno loro a 16 anni...


Io mai avuta. Forse perché non mi sono mai piaciute le discoteche. Che bravo però che vai a prenderla alle 4 del mattino. Io miei non lo avrebbero mai fatto.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io mai avuta. Forse perché non mi sono mai piaciute le discoteche. Che bravo però che vai a prenderla alle 4 del mattino. Io miei non lo avrebbero mai fatto.


Tra l'altro a quell'ora Milano è piena di gente (quartieri dormitori esclusi).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché quanti anni ha?


Di preciso non lo so...
Da quello che ho capito...poco più di 40...
Ma ci hai parlato tu mica io...
Scusa ma non glielo hai chiesto?
Io è la prima cosa che chiedo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che bravo però che vai a prenderla alle 4 del mattino. Io miei non lo avrebbero mai fatto.


Manco il mio...
Ma adesso è così... almeno non c è il rischio che vadano in auto con qualcuno ciocco tradito...


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh scusa ma uso poco Telegram.
> 
> Che voglia che hanno di stare in discoteca fino alle 4.


Pensa che io facevo chiusura e poi mi andavo a mangiare i cornetti appena sfornati!!!...che goduria


----------



## ologramma (11 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Pensa che io facevo chiusura e poi mi andavo a mangiare i cornetti appena sfornati!!!...che goduria


mi fai ricordare negli anni 90  dopo essere andati nelle sale da ballo  in voga , verso mezzanotte ci davano la pasta , poi verso le tre  si andava a fare colazione  con cornetti caldi e cappuccino , e quindi tornati a casa nina nanna


----------



## Etta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tra l'altro a quell'ora Milano è piena di gente (quartieri dormitori esclusi).


Per forza fanno baldoria fino a tardi.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Di preciso non lo so...
> Da quello che ho capito...poco più di 40...
> Ma ci hai parlato tu mica io...
> Scusa ma non glielo hai chiesto?
> Io è la prima cosa che chiedo


Ehh mi sa che non ricordo lo avevo sentito tempo fa.  


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Manco il mio...
> Ma adesso è così... almeno non c è il rischio che vadano in auto con qualcuno ciocco tradito...


Sì quello è poco ma sicuro.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Pensa che io facevo chiusura e poi mi andavo a mangiare i cornetti appena sfornati!!!...che goduria


Uhhh boniii.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per forza fanno baldoria fino a tardi.


La cosa che non capisco è che adesso i ragazzi stanno in coda per ore per entrare in discoteca.
E' una cosa che non ricordo.
Praticamente si mettono in coda alle 22 per entrare alla 1.
Altra cosa per il guardaroba, si entra in sala ala 1,30.
Per starci un'ora e mezza.
Ma nemmeno ai concerti mi capita una cosa come questa.
E parliamo di sale piccole, come il Lime.


----------



## Angie17 (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa che non capisco è che adesso i ragazzi stanno in coda per ore per entrare in discoteca.
> E' una cosa che non ricordo.
> Praticamente si mettono in coda alle 22 per entrare alla 1.
> Altra cosa per il guardaroba, si entra in sala ala 1,30.
> ...


Comunque anche ai nostri tempi non si scherzava eh..  si cenava alle 22 si usciva quasi alle 23 e si entrava oltre le 0.30 per stare fino alle 3.30 del mattino .. alla discoteca più famosa e in che c'era..


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Comunque anche ai nostri tempi non si scherzava eh..  si cenava alle 22 si usciva quasi alle 23 e si entrava oltre le 0.30 per stare fino alle 3.30 del mattino .. alla discoteca più famosa e in che c'era..


Vero, ma non ricordo code di ore.
Boh, forse è passato tanto tempo e ho ricordi cancellati.
Ma mi sembrava di entrare abbastanza velocemente.


----------



## ionio36 (11 Novembre 2022)

Scusate se non c'entra,ma cosa era successo al sito? Temevo fosse stato chiuso ...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Scusate se non c'entra,ma cosa era successo al sito? Temevo fosse stato chiuso ...


La piattaforma precedente ha chiuso (o ha chiesto un aumento, non ricordo) è stato tutto trasferito altrove. 
Per noi utenti non cambia nulla.


----------



## Etta (11 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa che non capisco è che adesso i ragazzi stanno in coda per ore per entrare in discoteca.
> E' una cosa che non ricordo.
> Praticamente si mettono in coda alle 22 per entrare alla 1.
> Altra cosa per il guardaroba, si entra in sala ala 1,30.
> ...


Il Lime è piccolo?



Angie17 ha detto:


> Comunque anche ai nostri tempi non si scherzava eh..  si cenava alle 22 si usciva quasi alle 23 e si entrava oltre le 0.30 per stare fino alle 3.30 del mattino .. alla discoteca più famosa e in che c'era..


Vedi anche voi allora tiravate quasi mattina.


----------



## Angie17 (11 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il Lime è piccolo?
> 
> 
> Vedi anche voi allora tiravate quasi mattina.


Si si , erano bei tempi .. ho dei bei ricordi. Nelle discoteche più fighe entrava prima chi era più grande tipo noi all'epoca sui 24/25, i ragazzi più giovani sui 19 20 venivano lasciati fuori a fare la fila.. venivano considerati piccoli e entravano solo se la disco non era piena.. e dentro si facevano tranquillamente quasi le 4 , poi si andava a mangiare cornetti o ciambelle .. poi a casa ..


----------



## CIRCE74 (11 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Si si , erano bei tempi .. ho dei bei ricordi. Nelle discoteche più fighe entrava prima chi era più grande tipo noi all'epoca sui 24/25, i ragazzi più giovani sui 19 20 venivano lasciati fuori a fare la fila.. venivano considerati piccoli e entravano solo se la disco non era piena.. e dentro si facevano tranquillamente quasi le 4 , poi si andava a mangiare cornetti o ciambelle .. poi a casa ..


Da noi entravano subito le donne e il più delle volte senza pagare...a ruota i maschi...che tanto se volevano beccare qualcosa dovevano entrare per forza...in giro da una certa ora in poi non restava più nessuno...in molti locali notavano anche i vestiti che indossavi...spesso se qualcuno provava ad entrare con piumini sportivi venivano rimandati indietro...che poi era tutto un giochino scemo...bastava conoscere chi faceva le liste ed entravi subito


----------



## omicron (11 Novembre 2022)

Noi in discoteca si stava in fila, più o meno da dopo la mezzanotte e si entrava dopo l’una, quindi un’oretta di fila te la facevi, ma a me la discoteca non piaceva e ci sono andata poche volte


----------



## Etta (11 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Si si , erano bei tempi .. ho dei bei ricordi. Nelle discoteche più fighe entrava prima chi era più grande tipo noi all'epoca sui 24/25, i ragazzi più giovani sui 19 20 venivano lasciati fuori a fare la fila.. venivano considerati piccoli e entravano solo se la disco non era piena.. e dentro si facevano tranquillamente quasi le 4 , poi si andava a mangiare cornetti o ciambelle .. poi a casa ..


Poveri under 20.


----------



## Etta (11 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Noi in discoteca si stava in fila, più o meno da dopo la mezzanotte e si entrava dopo l’una, quindi un’oretta di fila te la facevi, ma a me la discoteca non piaceva e ci sono andata poche volte


Siamo in due.


----------



## desire.vodafone (12 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ehh mi sa che non ricordo lo avevo sentito tempo fa.


Come se non fosse mai successo


----------



## Etta (12 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Come se non fosse mai successo


Che poi alla fine non è che sia successo chissa che.


----------



## desire.vodafone (12 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi alla fine non è che sia successo chissa che.


Nulla solo un discorso a senso unico... Vabbè puoi sempre recuperare


----------



## Etta (12 Novembre 2022)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Nulla solo un discorso a senso unico... Vabbè puoi sempre recuperare


Che devo recuperare?


----------



## ionio36 (21 Novembre 2022)

Ciao Alberto,tra poco siamo al mese di pausa dal forum. Non devi rispondere subito, ma spero che le tue idee si stiano schiarendo.
Almeno te lo auguro!


----------



## Lara3 (21 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sto leggendo ,ora è più in facile preferisco adesso, ricordo una mia ex amica che ma è meglio che te lo dico i pv


Racconta anche a me in mp


----------



## Lara3 (21 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> riporto esperienze di miei amici divorziati e vedovi , c'è vicino a noi un locale dove un giorno a settimana ci si va per rimorchiare  donne non giovanissime  ma disponibili per conoscersi , è una sala da ballo , normale e rinnomata .
> Ci  si conosce si fa amicizia e  se c'è un minimo di interesse la serata ,sapete come finisce
> Non è che se la tirano solo le giovani vedessi le tardone che si rimediano


Ma … questi vanno a letto così appena conosciuti ?
Spero con profilattici.
Ma se ci sono tutte queste donne disponibili a fare sesso per divertimento con uno appena conosciuto, non fanno concorrenza alle professioniste ?
Perché non è detto che tutte le professioniste siano delle top model.


----------



## ionio36 (21 Novembre 2022)

C'è una "fame" anche da parte delle donne,da fare paura!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma … questi vanno a letto così appena conosciuti ?
> Spero con profilattici.
> Ma se ci sono tutte queste donne disponibili a fare sesso per divertimento con uno appena conosciuto, non fanno concorrenza alle professioniste ?
> Perché non è detto che tutte le professioniste siano delle top model.


Nonostante la tua esperienza, hai degli schemi mentali strani.
Leghi il sesso all’avvenenza e alla disponibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> C'è una "fame" anche da parte delle donne,da fare paura!


C’è anche solitudine.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nonostante la tua esperienza, hai degli schemi mentali strani.
> Leghi il sesso all’avvenenza e alla disponibilità.


Hai ragione… ma rimane la mia domanda : perché pagare se ci sono disponibili anche gratis ?


----------



## ologramma (21 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione… ma rimane la mia domanda : perché pagare se ci sono disponibili anche gratis ?


perchè molti non hanno voglia di tampinare una donna , nelle sale di cui ti parlavo , le donne come gli uomini vanno la per divertirsi e se occorre anche per scopare , ripeto è un posto dove signore in là con gli anni ma non  decrepite  si approcciano con sconosciuti  o conosciuti nella sala da ballo , è il solito vecchio modo di conoscere una donna .
Non penso che tutte le volte finisca così ma ti permette di capire se  vogliono seguitare o fermarsi  a quella sera, ho parlato di persone femmine e maschi di una certa età  , se la cosa si conclude subito  possiamo pensare che mentre da ragazze ci voleva tempo  ora a quella età  che che si aspetta ?
Ora la sala penso sia ancora chiusa  per difficoltà  oggettive dovute al covid , ripeto non è una balera dove si va in coppia per ballare si va per rimorchiare  e in caso cuccare .
Le protezioni sempre


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione… ma rimane la mia domanda : perché pagare se ci sono disponibili anche gratis ?


Perché rispondono a bisogni diversi e non sessuali. Una donna disponibile fa sentire seducenti, una prostituta dà sensazione  di potere e controllo.
Giusto per dire solo due possibilità.


----------



## Etta (21 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma … questi vanno a letto così appena conosciuti ?
> Spero con profilattici.
> Ma se ci sono tutte queste donne disponibili a fare sesso per divertimento con uno appena conosciuto, non fanno concorrenza alle professioniste ?
> Perché non è detto che tutte le professioniste siano delle top model.


Ma infatti non vanno dalle professioniste perché siano belle o brutte. Comunque sì fanno concorrenza. 



Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione… ma rimane la mia domanda : perché pagare se ci sono disponibili anche gratis ?


Perché non sempre le trovano.



ologramma ha detto:


> perchè molti non hanno voglia di tampinare una donna , nelle sale di cui ti parlavo , le donne come gli uomini vanno la per divertirsi e se occorre anche per scopare , ripeto è un posto dove signore in là con gli anni ma non  decrepite  si approcciano con sconosciuti  o conosciuti nella sala da ballo , è il solito vecchio modo di conoscere una donna .
> Non penso che tutte le volte finisca così ma ti permette di capire se  vogliono seguitare o fermarsi  a quella sera, ho parlato di persone femmine e maschi di una certa età  , se la cosa si conclude subito  possiamo pensare che mentre da ragazze ci voleva tempo  ora a quella età  che che si aspetta ?
> Ora la sala penso sia ancora chiusa  per difficoltà  oggettive dovute al covid , ripeto non è una balera dove si va in coppia per ballare si va per rimorchiare  e in caso cuccare .
> Le protezioni sempre


Ma mica solo quelle in la con l’età eh. Spesso anche le giovani.


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma … questi vanno a letto così appena conosciuti ?
> Spero con profilattici.
> Ma se ci sono tutte queste donne disponibili a fare sesso per divertimento con uno appena conosciuto, non fanno concorrenza alle professioniste ?
> Perché non è detto che tutte le professioniste siano delle top model.


Te ci hai la fissa delle professioniste.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Novembre 2022)

Ci sono uomini che si sentono sfigati o sbagliati se per fare sesso devono pagare.
Altri ci trovano piu’ gusto


----------



## Etta (21 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci sono uomini che si sentono sfigati o sbagliati se per fare sesso devono pagare.
> Altri ci trovano piu’ gusto


Anche io, se fossi uomo, mi sentirei sfigato a pagare per fare sesso sinceramente.


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche io, se fossi uomo, mi sentirei sfigato a pagare per fare sesso sinceramente.


Allora perché più del trenta per cento degli uomini di tutte l'età vanno a prostitute? Lo disse  un politico  , cioè disse quasi 9 milioni di uomini usufruiscono di questo servizio pagando


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Allora perché più del trenta per cento degli uomini di tutte l'età vanno a prostitute? Lo disse  un politico  , cioè disse quasi 9 milioni di uomini usufruiscono di questo servizio pagando


Quindi circa 3 milioni di donne in Italia offrono questo servizio ..


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Se so nove milioni di uomini ,e che ne so se sono tre milioni di donne mica lo hanno detto nell'intervista.
Può essere che le donne siano molte di meno


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Allora perché più del trenta per cento degli uomini di tutte l'età vanno a prostitute? Lo disse  un politico  , cioè disse quasi 9 milioni di uomini usufruiscono di questo servizio pagando


Diccelo tu.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Allora perché più del trenta per cento degli uomini di tutte l'età vanno a prostitute? Lo disse  un politico  , cioè disse quasi 9 milioni di uomini usufruiscono di questo servizio pagando


Pure le donne ho letto recentemente.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2022)

La prostituzione è intesa come un servizio. 
Sì paga per avere una prestazione. 
Conoscere una donna e andarci a letto è un rapporto umano. 
Mi stupisce sempre che le due cose vengano accostate.


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diccelo tu.


Perché l'uomo la cerca e spesso rimane all'asciutto quindi o fa da solo o va con le escort.
a tu capi


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure le donne ho letto recentemente.


Sempre poche ,per loro due occhietti dolci e ne trovano a iosa


----------



## Etta (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Allora perché più del trenta per cento degli uomini di tutte l'età vanno a prostitute? Lo disse  un politico  , cioè disse quasi 9 milioni di uomini usufruiscono di questo servizio pagando


Perché è la via semplice per scopare.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sempre poche ,per loro due occhietti dolci e ne trovano a iosa


Su questo concordo, solo che i cosiddetti gigolo leggo che vanno alla grande in sto periodo.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Perché l'uomo la cerca e spesso rimane all'asciutto quindi o fa da solo o va con le escort.
> a tu capi


Olo non ce la posso fare ad andare con una solo perché la pago. Mi ci sono trovato davanti alla possibilità, nessuno avrebbe saputo o visto, ma casso ma come si fa? Eppure è pieno. E pure i ricchi ne fanno largo uso. L’esperienza della prostituta ancora mi manca.


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Olo non ce la posso fare ad andare con una solo perché la pago. Mi ci sono trovato davanti alla possibilità, nessuno avrebbe saputo o visto, ma casso ma come si fa? Eppure è pieno. E pure i ricchi ne fanno largo uso. L’esperienza della prostituta ancora mi manca.


Sai anche io , ora non ce la posso fare ,pensa che l'ultima volta fu quando facevo il militare ,poi basta ,non ero soddisfatto di non avere un contatto era una cosa meccanica preferivo sltro


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Su questo concordo, solo che i cosiddetti gigolo leggo che vanno alla grande in sto periodo.


Sapevo che spesso lo chiedono donne in carriera o quella di una certa età ,vedi ne ho incontrate di quelle che andavano in Africa per avere storie con ragazzi giovani locali


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sai anche io , ora non ce la posso fare ,pensa che l'ultima volta fu quando facevo il militare ,poi basta ,non ero soddisfatto di non avere un contatto era una cosa meccanica preferivo sltro


Me la metterò tra gli obiettivi 2023!
Sesso a pagamento.
Nel 2022 mi ero dato “meno sesso da solo”.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diccelo tu.


Perché hai del sesso a impatto  "zero" sul coinvolgimento emotivo. Perché lo ottieni facilmente e quando vuoi. Perché non è minimamente impegnativo.  Perché basta pagare per avere anche la bellissima ventenne, senza doverla attrarre per qualche qualità.  Perché esiste la mentalità che "se è solo sesso " non è nemmeno ascrivibile a un tradimento.  Perché si va dritti al sodo e si risparmiano quelle "menate" chiamate dialogo, inviti a cena, cinema, ecc. ecc. . Perché non si deve neanche stare a fingere che dell'altro ci importi qualcosa, e perché da un profilo "prestazionale",   una a pagamento.... esegue.


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Rimani all'obbiettivo del 2022 che è meglio


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché hai del sesso a impatto  "zero" sul coinvolgimento emotivo. Perché lo ottieni facilmente e quando vuoi. Perché non è minimamente impegnativo.  Perché basta pagare per avere anche la bellissima ventenne, senza doverla attrarre per qualche qualità.  Perché esiste la mentalità che "se è solo sesso " non è nemmeno ascrivibile a un tradimento.  Perché si va dritti al sodo e si risparmiano quelle "menate" chiamate dialogo, inviti a cena, cinema, ecc. ecc. . Perché non si deve neanche stare a fingere che dell'altro ci importi qualcosa, e perché da un profilo "prestazionale",   una a pagamento.... esegue.


Manca il coinvolgimento ecco perché dico e una cosa meccanica o come scrivono molti un semplice esercizio fisico


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sapevo che spesso lo chiedono donne in carriera o quella di una certa età ,vedi ne ho incontrate di quelle che andavano in Africa per avere storie con ragazzi giovani locali


Confermo! Anche se forse più gettonati sono i latinoamericani! In effetti, certe sculture viventi . Ne ho viste, di sciure arrivare in certi posti, scendere dall'aereo e dalla navetta, e andar via con certi ragazzi.  Ne ho viste anche piangere al ritorno....


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2022)

Domanda e offerta .


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Domanda e offerta .


Bisognerebbe pure pagarlo?


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe pure pagarlo?


Beh, dai, proprio un cesso non mi sembra, eh 

Toh, finché è un business che si fa per libera scelta (e non per sfruttamento di esseri umani).... 



			https://www.gigolo.cloud/
		


La vista ne gioisce!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh, dai, proprio un cesso non mi sembra, eh
> 
> Toh, finché è un business che si fa per libera scelta (e non per sfruttamento di esseri umani)....
> 
> ...


Neanche gratis


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche gratis


Ma perché non ti piace, e non condividi quel che dice. Non perché sia.... brutto, dai....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché non ti piace, e non condividi quel che dice. Non perché sia.... brutto, dai....


Boh.
Mi sposata di peggio.
Però è un tipo che mai guarderei. Poi se parla


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh.
> Mi sposata di peggio.
> Però è un tipo che mai guarderei. Poi se parla


Per i MIEI parametri, è un bell'ometto 
Poi de gustibus, eh...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per i MIEI parametri, è un bell'ometto
> Poi de gustibus, eh...


I gusti delle donne sono molto vari.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2022)

Se è un gigolò professionista sarà ben dotato e assicurerà prestazioni adeguate. 
Oltre alla necessaria discrezione e all'assenza di impegni non richiesti.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2022)

Comunque perché accostate la prostituzione usando gli stessi parametri di un rapporto umano?


----------



## Lara3 (22 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> La prostituzione è intesa come un servizio.
> Sì paga per avere una prestazione.
> Conoscere una donna e andarci a letto è un rapporto umano.
> Mi stupisce sempre che le due cose vengano accostate.


Se leggi le recensioni sulle prostitute scoprirai che molti uomini apprezzano il lato umano, l’attitudine « da fidanzata » esiste una denominazione per questa cosa e cercano i baci. Inoltre per molti lo scopo è di dar piacere anche a loro.
A questo punto secondo me si avvicina molto anche a una donna disponibile ma gratis.
Non è più una semplice prestazione, un rapporto freddo.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque perché accostate la prostituzione usando gli stessi parametri di un rapporto umano?


Sono infatti rapporti diversi. Comunque non è nemmeno così infrequente venire ricercati per un aspetto squisitamente prestazionale, eh. Il mio ex che mi disse che se non gliela davo sarebbe andato a troie, non è che fosse particolarmente trasportato dal sacro vincolo nell'attribuirmi quel valore. È che molto spesso non lo si sa . Assolutamente comunque non uso gli stessi parametri: se vedi ho parlato esclusivamente di ESTETICA. Come più volte detto, nei rapporti di altro tipo, chi più mi ha "fregata" (coinvolta) se non bruttino, certamente non rispondeva ai miei canoni  Dovessi mettermi a scegliere da un catalogo, lo vorrei ALMENO bello


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se leggi le recensioni sulle prostitute scoprirai che molti uomini apprezzano il lato umano, l’attitudine « da fidanzata » esiste una denominazione per questa cosa e cercano i baci. Inoltre per molti lo scopo è di dar piacere anche a loro.
> A questo punto secondo me si avvicina molto anche a una donna disponibile ma gratis.
> Non è più una semplice prestazione, un rapporto freddo.


Nessun uomo è una macchina e non spetta a me descrivere quello che può provare una persona andando a prostitute. 
Ma di base l'accostamento è sbagliato. 
Puoi illuderti quanto vuoi mai stai pagando per un servizio. 
Prova a non pagare e vedi come il 'rapporto umano' finisce immediatamente. 
Ovvio che nel servizio ci puoi infilare tutto quello che vuoi, oltre al sesso. 
Ma resta,  ogni cosa, pur sempre una prestazione a pagamento. 
Cosa che in teoria in un vero rapporto umano dovrebbe essere assente,  ma ogni volta che parte l'accostamento mi viene da pensare che per molte il sesso sia anche una concessione, sulla base della quale è lecito avanzare pretese.


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se leggi le recensioni sulle prostitute scoprirai che molti uomini apprezzano il lato umano, l’attitudine « da fidanzata » esiste una denominazione per questa cosa e cercano i baci. Inoltre per molti lo scopo è di dar piacere anche a loro.
> A questo punto secondo me si avvicina molto anche a una donna disponibile ma gratis.
> Non è più una semplice prestazione, un rapporto freddo.


Ma è come qualsiasi altro  "gioco" che si relega a quei momenti  
Voglio dire, la prostituta che gioca il ruolo di ascoltatrice, consolatrice, mamma o fidanzata che sia (i ruoli chiesti sono tanti), finito il tempo, raggiunto l'obiettivo, non è più nessuno per te, e te non sei nessuno per lei, se non un cliente pagante. Anche quel tipo di "gioco" si può pagare.


----------



## Etta (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché esiste la mentalità che "se è solo sesso " non è nemmeno ascrivibile a un tradimento.


Mentalità sbagliatissima.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma è come qualsiasi altro  "gioco" che si relega a quei momenti
> Voglio dire, la prostituta che gioca il ruolo di ascoltatrice, consolatrice, mamma o fidanzata che sia (i ruoli chiesti sono tanti), finito il tempo, raggiunto l'obiettivo, non è più nessuno per te, e te non sei nessuno per lei, se non un cliente pagante. Anche quel tipo di "gioco" si può pagare.


Si… ma sono parecchi che non l’hanno capito e la prostituta la vogliono sposare nelle condizioni in cui lei non fa altro che chiedere soldi e continuare il suo lavoro. Nello stesso tempo. Lui fa progetti matrimoniali e quando finisce i soldi lei lo lascia in 2 secondi.
Oppure il tizio che telefona decine di volte al giorno alla prostituta.
Non ci arriva a capire che lei ha altro da fare ?


----------



## Etta (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il mio ex che mi disse che se non gliela davo sarebbe andato a troie,


E com’era andata poi?


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E com’era andata poi?


mi sa che dicendo ex ,sia andato a troie


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si… ma sono parecchi che non l’hanno capito e la prostituta la vogliono sposare nelle condizioni in cui lei non fa altro che chiedere soldi e continuare il suo lavoro. Nello stesso tempo. Lui fa progetti matrimoniali e quando finisce i soldi lei lo lascia in 2 secondi.
> Oppure il tizio che telefona decine di volte al giorno alla prostituta.
> Non ci arriva a capire che lei ha altro da fare ?


Vabbè.  Quelle sono TRUFFE, ma statisticamente secondo te sono tanti gli uomini che hanno voglia di illudersi in questa maniera????


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe pure pagarlo?


C'è chi lo paga .. il mondo è bello .


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> C'è chi lo paga .. il mondo è bello .


perchè è avariato


----------



## Foglia (22 Novembre 2022)

Grazie a tutti eh, per aver detto che i miei gusti fan cagare!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti eh, per aver detto che i miei gusti fan cagare!


A me piacciono brutti


----------



## oriente70 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè è avariato


Si ma sono secoli che esistono gli imprenditori/ci del corpo


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma sono secoli che esistono gli imprenditori/ci del corpo


non per questo lo hanno chiamato il mestiere più antico del mondo


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Manca il coinvolgimento ecco perché dico e una cosa meccanica o come scrivono molti un semplice esercizio fisico


Sai che ho sempre pensato che le escort siano le donne più fredde di tutte???...mi chiedo come si possa fare sesso quando non c'è minimamente attrazione...sai che schifo quando ti capita quello che racchiude tutto ciò che ti fa ribrezzo in un uomo? Se queste donne riescono significa che sono arrivate ad un punto tale da riuscire ad usare il proprio corpo come fosse una macchina...penso sia difficilissimo...


----------



## Lara3 (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè.  Quelle sono TRUFFE, ma statisticamente secondo te sono tanti gli uomini che hanno voglia di illudersi in questa maniera????


Parlo dell’esperienza di 2 uomini. Che conosco. Nessuna truffa ; le davano soldi di spontanea volontà. Non è che una conosciuta una settimana prima se ti chiede 5000 euro significa truffa. 
Non truffa, ma di idiozia di chi dava i soldi così sperando a chissà che cosa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh, dai, proprio un cesso non mi sembra, eh
> 
> Toh, finché è un business che si fa per libera scelta (e non per sfruttamento di esseri umani)....
> 
> ...


Sono entrata ed uscita!!!... è come fare entrare in un parco giochi un bambino e non farlo montare sulle giostre


----------



## MariLea (22 Novembre 2022)

Se ne sentissi l'esigenza, sceglierei uno a pagamento piuttosto che sbattermi a girare x locali per rimorchiare...
Nel link postato da @Foglia ce n'è per tutti i gusti, anche brutti, @Brunetta!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono entrata ed uscita!!!... è come fare entrare in un parco giochi un bambino e non farlo montare sulle giostre


Anche io sono entrata...
E ho anche letto alcuni profili 
Belli...interessanti....
Ma...cazz no non pago nessuno


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io sono entrata...
> E ho anche letto alcuni profili
> Belli...interessanti....
> Ma...cazz no non pago nessuno


Ci mancherebbe solo quello...meglio un bel vestito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe solo quello...meglio un bel vestito


Esattamente...
Poi magari sfilato...da qualcuno di interessante


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che ho sempre pensato che le escort siano le donne più fredde di tutte???...mi chiedo come si possa fare sesso quando non c'è minimamente attrazione...sai che schifo quando ti capita quello che racchiude tutto ciò che ti fa ribrezzo in un uomo? Se queste donne riescono significa che sono arrivate ad un punto tale da riuscire ad usare il proprio corpo come fosse una macchina...penso sia difficilissimo...


perchè dite sempre il sesso è anche una cosa mentale  se no non raggiungete l'orgasmo?
ecco loro si isolano e  difficilmente sentono piacere  anche perchè se lo impongono , ma lo fanno anche loro per divertirsi con il compagno  e allora si che raggiungono


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che ho sempre pensato che le escort siano le donne più fredde di tutte???...mi chiedo come si possa fare sesso quando non c'è minimamente attrazione...sai che schifo quando ti capita quello che racchiude tutto ciò che ti fa ribrezzo in un uomo? Se queste donne riescono significa che sono arrivate ad un punto tale da riuscire ad usare il proprio corpo come fosse una macchina...penso sia difficilissimo...


è un lavoro
pensa agli attori porno


----------



## MariLea (22 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io sono entrata...
> E ho anche letto alcuni profili
> Belli...interessanti....
> Ma...*cazz no non pago nessuno *


E fai bene, ma fortunatamente non sei sola
pensa a quella poveretta (?!) che ha mollato 10.000 euro per guardare insieme  un film sul divano...


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è un lavoro
> pensa agli attori porno


ma li l'uomo deve concludere sempre  ed alla lunga sia stressante , dicono che si devono  prendere la pasticchetta


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma li l'uomo deve concludere sempre  ed alla lunga sia stressante , dicono che si devono  prendere la pasticchetta


e cosa c'entra? fanno sesso con sconosciuti con gente intorno che ti inquadra, un regista che ti dice cosa devi fare e devi pure far finta di godere


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente...
> Poi magari sfilato...da qualcuno di interessante


E questo sarebbe il massimo


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e cosa c'entra? fanno sesso con sconosciuti con gente intorno che ti inquadra, un regista che ti dice cosa devi fare e devi pure far finta di godere


Ma infatti per me resta un mistero come facciano... è difficile e penso che non sia da tutti.


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè dite sempre il sesso è anche una cosa mentale  se no non raggiungete l'orgasmo?
> ecco loro si isolano e  difficilmente sentono piacere  anche perchè se lo impongono , ma lo fanno anche loro per divertirsi con il compagno  e allora si che raggiungono


E grazie...ovvio che con il compagno è diverso...quello che mi chiedo è come facciano a bagnarsi...da asciutte diventa non tanto piacevole la cosa...


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti per me resta un mistero come facciano... è difficile e penso che non sia da tutti.


non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e cosa c'entra? fanno sesso con sconosciuti con gente intorno che ti inquadra, un regista che ti dice cosa devi fare e devi pure far finta di godere


la donna ma l'uomo deve concludere sempre


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> la donna ma l'uomo deve concludere sempre


mica ti obbligano ad entrare nel porno eh...


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E grazie...ovvio che con il compagno è diverso...quello che mi chiedo è come facciano a bagnarsi...da asciutte diventa non tanto piacevole la cosa...


si preparano prima , il lubrificante non serve solo per i moti , ma c'è quello per le gionocchiette e anche quello per la topa e un altra parte


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non siamo tutti uguali


Si si...di sicuro...sono solo cose che mi è capitato di pensare


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mica ti obbligano ad entrare nel porno eh...


con i sordi  e la pseudo fama , sì


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> si preparano prima , il lubrificante non serve solo per i moti , ma c'è quello per le gionocchiette e anche quello per la topa e un altra parte


Ah....giusto...non ci avevo pensato


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Novembre 2022)

In una intervista, questo tizio ha raccontato che viene pagato anche per accompagnare mogli ai funerali. Perché non vogliono presentarsi sole. L’ho detto a mio figlio che ha bisogno di soldi per non gravare tanto sulla famiglia per i testi universitari ed ha pubblicato subito un annuncio come accompagnatore a funerali.
Mi ha detto che all’occorrenza avrebbe anche pianto.
Magari mette su un business ancor prima di diventare dottore.


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In una intervista, questo tizio ha raccontato che viene pagato anche per accompagnare mogli ai funerali. Perché non vogliono presentarsi sole. L’ho detto a mio figlio che ha bisogno di soldi per non gravare tanto sulla famiglia per i testi universitari ed ha pubblicato subito un annuncio come accompagnatore a funerali.
> Mi ha detto che all’occorrenza avrebbe anche pianto.
> Magari mette su un business ancor prima di diventare dottore.


niente di nuovo sia in sardegna e sia in calabria , affittavano le donne per piangere il defunto ,  oltre ai soldi se magnava alla grande


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> niente di nuovo sia in sardegna e sia in calabria , affittavano le donne per piangere il defunto ,  oltre ai soldi se magnava alla grande


Allora segue l'esempio di @Pincopallino e ci mando mia figlia


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora segue l'esempio di @Pincopallino e ci mando mia figlia


almeno arrotonda la paghetta


----------



## MariLea (22 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In una intervista, questo tizio ha raccontato che viene pagato anche per accompagnare mogli ai funerali. Perché non vogliono presentarsi sole. L’ho detto a mio figlio che ha bisogno di soldi per non gravare tanto sulla famiglia per i testi universitari ed ha pubblicato subito un annuncio come accompagnatore a funerali.
> Mi ha detto che all’occorrenza avrebbe anche pianto.
> Magari mette su un business ancor prima di diventare dottore.


Ottimo business, poi si può offrire ad accompagnarle per il disbrigo di tutte le pratiche burocratiche che conseguono...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora segue l'esempio di @Pincopallino e ci mando mia figlia


Anche la mia...
Ma anche il piccolo...
E lui può anche fare quello che le accompagna a scegliere i vestiti firmati o le aiuta con i congegni elettronici...
Se poi hanno anche delle belle macchine ancora meglio (e guidano loro...lui è ancora piccolo... però dimostra 18 anni...)


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si si...di sicuro...sono solo cose che mi è capitato di pensare


io a volte ho pensato che avrei anche potuto provare



ologramma ha detto:


> con i sordi  e la pseudo fama , sì


non ti mettono la pistola alla tempia, infatti leggevo che sono pochi gli uomini nel porno mentre per le donne c'è un ricambio maggiore



Pincopallino ha detto:


> In una intervista, questo tizio ha raccontato che viene pagato anche per accompagnare mogli ai funerali. Perché non vogliono presentarsi sole. L’ho detto a mio figlio che ha bisogno di soldi per non gravare tanto sulla famiglia per i testi universitari ed ha pubblicato subito un annuncio come accompagnatore a funerali.
> Mi ha detto che all’occorrenza avrebbe anche pianto.
> Magari mette su un business ancor prima di diventare dottore.


io ai funerali piango


----------



## MariLea (22 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche la mia...
> Ma anche il piccolo...
> E lui può anche fare quello che le accompagna a scegliere i vestiti firmati o le aiuta con i congegni elettronici...
> Se poi hanno anche delle belle macchine ancora meglio (e guidano loro...lui è ancora piccolo... però dimostra 18 anni...)


ma le vuoi accompagnare a piedi?
è chiaro che chi chiede di essere accompagnata non ha figli e non se la sente di guidare, anche i ricchi soffrono.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (22 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In una intervista, questo tizio ha raccontato che viene pagato anche per accompagnare mogli ai funerali. Perché non vogliono presentarsi sole. L’ho detto a mio figlio che ha bisogno di soldi per non gravare tanto sulla famiglia per i testi universitari ed ha pubblicato subito un annuncio come accompagnatore a funerali.
> Mi ha detto che all’occorrenza avrebbe anche pianto.
> Magari mette su un business ancor prima di diventare dottore.


Io seguivo su ig una Planner dei funerali, non ricordo il nome…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Novembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> ma le vuoi accompagnare a piedi?
> è chiaro che chi chiede di essere accompagnata non ha figli e non se la sente di guidare, anche i ricchi soffrono.


No il piccolo le accompagna a scegliere i vestiti e telefonia varia...
Mia figlia appena prende la patente le può accompagnare 
Al momento possono incontrarsi in chiesa


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io a volte ho pensato che avrei anche potuto provare
> 
> 
> non ti mettono la pistola alla tempia, infatti leggevo che sono pochi gli uomini nel porno mentre per le donne c'è un ricambio maggiore
> ...


Io so per certo che a me non sarebbe riuscita la cosa...il solo pensiero di andare con qualcuno che non mi piace mi provoca il vomito....il rapporto tanto tanto ma ti immagini fare un pompino ad un vecchio bavoso o magari ritrovarti con uno che puzza...


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io so per certo che a me non sarebbe riuscita la cosa...il solo pensiero di andare con qualcuno che non mi piace mi provoca il vomito....il rapporto tanto tanto ma ti immagini fare un pompino ad un vecchio bavoso o magari ritrovarti con uno che puzza...


ma i clienti te li scegli


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma i clienti te li scegli


Ma se uno puzza te ne accorgi li per li....poi per soldi mica puoi pretendere più di tanto...le bollette le vorrai pagare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io so per certo che a me non sarebbe riuscita la cosa...il solo pensiero di andare con qualcuno che non mi piace mi provoca il vomito....il rapporto tanto tanto ma ti immagini fare un pompino ad un vecchio bavoso o magari ritrovarti con uno che puzza...


Questa immagine però è orripilante


----------



## omicron (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma se uno puzza te ne accorgi li per li....poi per soldi mica puoi pretendere più di tanto...le bollette le vorrai pagare


una sera, credo dalle iene, c'era una escort, lei diceva che prima i clienti li lavava perchè dovevano essere tutti profumati come lei, ma lei diceva che per meno di 400€ non faceva niente


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io so per certo che a me non sarebbe riuscita la cosa...il solo pensiero di andare con qualcuno che non mi piace mi provoca il vomito....il rapporto tanto tanto ma ti immagini fare un pompino ad un vecchio bavoso o magari ritrovarti con uno che puzza...


ma perchè sti vecchi li definite bavosi , me lo spieghi non possiamo essere fighi o passabili ?
No non puzzo dopo l'ammollo che faccio durante la settimana e le relative docce


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una sera, credo dalle iene, c'era una escort, lei diceva che prima i clienti li lavava perchè dovevano essere tutti profumati come lei, ma lei diceva che per meno di 400€ non faceva niente


Intelligente la ragazza


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma perchè sti vecchi li definite bavosi , me lo spieghi non possiamo essere fighi o passabili ?
> No non puzzo dopo l'ammollo che faccio durante la settimana e le relative docce


Olo mi fai morire


----------



## Etta (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che ho sempre pensato che le escort siano le donne più fredde di tutte???...mi chiedo come si possa fare sesso quando non c'è minimamente attrazione...sai che schifo quando ti capita quello che racchiude tutto ciò che ti fa ribrezzo in un uomo? Se queste donne riescono significa che sono arrivate ad un punto tale da riuscire ad usare il proprio corpo come fosse una macchina...penso sia difficilissimo...


A volte la disperazione ti fa fare di tutto.


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Olo mi fai morire


dai se dicevi ti facevo morire dal ridere  era meglio


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A volte la disperazione ti fa fare di tutto.


Questo può darsi


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai se dicevi ti facevo morire dal ridere  era meglio


Era sottinteso


----------



## ologramma (22 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Era sottinteso


prima magno e poi moro è eguale ?


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> prima magno e poi moro è eguale ?


Si si...fai con calma


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> prima magno e poi moro è eguale ?


Ricordo un amico durante un terremoto tutti spaventati a scappare e lui seduto a tavola che mangiava velocemente. 
Finito il panico ci ha detto, non saremmo riuscì a scappare il palazzo sarebbe ci crollato addosso. Tanto valeva mangiare e morire a pancia piena


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Se ne sentissi l'esigenza, sceglierei uno a pagamento piuttosto che sbattermi a girare x locali per rimorchiare...
> Nel link postato da @Foglia ce n'è per tutti i gusti, anche brutti, @Brunetta!


Allora sono a cavallo!


----------



## ologramma (23 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ricordo un amico durante un terremoto tutti spaventati a scappare e lui seduto a tavola che mangiava velocemente.
> Finito il panico ci ha detto, non saremmo riuscì a scappare il palazzo sarebbe ci crollato addosso. Tanto valeva mangiare e morire a pancia piena


Quando ci fu lo sciame dalle mie parti ,io già avevo mangiato ma mi piaceva vedere la gente correre con i cuscini mentre lasciavano le loro case nel centro storico ,anche io ci abitavo ed ero abituato al movimento dato che il solaio di vecchio tipo ballava già di suo non aveva bisogno del terremoto


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti per me resta un mistero come facciano... è difficile e penso che non sia da tutti.


Sono attori.
Recitano.
Come tutti gli attori.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A volte la disperazione ti fa fare di tutto.


Una ex compagna di classe di mia figlia era figlia e nipote di prostitute.
Range Rover, abiti firmati, iPhone ultimo modello, vacanze nei migliori hotel, una bella casa etc etc
Disperazione?
E' tutta roba che io non potrò mai permettermi.


----------



## Etta (23 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Una ex compagna di classe di mia figlia era figlia e nipote di prostitute.
> Range Rover, abiti firmati, iPhone ultimo modello, vacanze nei migliori hotel, una bella casa etc etc
> Disperazione?
> E' tutta roba che io non potrò mai permettermi.


Ehh Danny devi iniziare anche tu a dare il büs del cü allora.


----------



## Alberto (27 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto,tra poco siamo al mese di pausa dal forum. Non devi rispondere subito, ma spero che le tue idee si stiano schiarendo.
> Almeno te lo auguro!


Ciao Ionio36
Sono passati più di 4 mesi dal tradimento. A livello cerebrale poco è cambiato, semplicemente riesco a passare qualche ora/giorno in più senza avere forti crisi (anche se il pensiero mi perseguita quasi sempre), ogni tanto cado in pianti sfrenati, delle volte di notte e se lei mi sente, si avvicina, mi abbraccia, mi bacia e cerca di scuotermi dicendomi che vuole stare solo con me, che mi ama e cose simili. Per il resto… beh… lei mi sta “attaccata”, messaggini, telefonate, coccole e … a letto ancor di più con rapporti più frequenti settimanalmente, e nel fine settimana è capitato 2 volte nella stessa giornata. Insomma… da una parte, sto lottando per andare avanti sperando di riuscire a convivere con questa “mazzata”, con una cicatrice ma con L” emorragia” finita, da un’ altra parte, delle volte mi assale lo sconforto perché il pensiero resta, delle volte mi viene la rabbia e vorrei cacciarla di casa a calci in culo, ma… anche questa cosa mi porta delle volte a piangere e soffrire perché non riesco ad immaginare una vita senza di lei… l’ amo troppo (penso sia forse anche un amore tossico), la desidero da impazzire, la vedo la donna più bella del mondo (in effetti è bellissima ). Insomma…. Mi sento tra l’ incudine e il martello.


----------



## ologramma (27 Novembre 2022)

Alberto la tua lei ha vissuto una divagazione ,forse ha capito lo sbaglio ora sta a te capire cosa vuoi fare .
Soffrire ,rimpiangere  il tempo di prima, perdonare chi ti ha fatto questo ,se leggi qui per chi ci è passato richiede molto tempo e non è detto che si risolve ,me lo auguro per te ,in caso contrario prenditi tempo , mettici tre figli che avete   abbiamo tutto l'occorrente per entrare in paranoia


----------



## Alberto (27 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Alberto la tua lei ha vissuto una divagazione ,forse ha capito lo sbaglio ora sta a te capire cosa vuoi fare .
> Soffrire ,rimpiangere  il tempo di prima, perdonare chi ti ha fatto questo ,se leggi qui per chi ci è passato richiede molto tempo e non è detto che si risolve ,me lo auguro per te ,in caso contrario prenditi tempo , mettici tre figli che avete   abbiamo tutto l'occorrente per entrare in paranoia


Grazie Ologramma.
In effetti già fin dall’ inizio, ho cercato di non fare passi avventati e a caldo. In tutti i miei pensieri ho messo dentro anche la famiglia e i 3 figli che abbiamo. Ma… oltre alla famiglia e ai figli le cose che mi fanni restare con lei sono il fatto che impazzisco letteralmente per lei, l’ adoro nel vero senso della parola. Lei è veramente pentita, non si capacita di quello che ha fatto, non cerca scuse, si fa della “merda”, ma… io un qualcosina di scusante la trovo. Lei è una donna bellissima, curatissima, palestrata e Putroppo…. Per contro…. Non accetta il passare degli anni. Come in effetti, pur amandola, ma avendola davanti tutti i giorni, le mie attenzioni sono venute un po’ a mancare, non l’ ho trascurata intendiamoci, ma, sicuramente il complimento, il corteggiamento e la c’era e propria passione è venuta a mancare e per una donna che ha superato i 40 vedere e sentire un giovanotto di 30 anni che sbava per lei può sicuramente far piacere, passare da ciò a farsi corteggiare ed andare oltre… beh… il passo può essere breve. Ripeto….non la scuso (per me il tradimento è inaccettabile), ma capisco che delle volte xi si può finire dentro. Vorrei fortemente riuscire a restare con lei, con la mia famiglia, ma non so se riuscirò mai a superare questa cosa, certo è che non potrò continuare così a vita perché, anche se l’ amo, anche se abbiamo riscoperto una vera e propria passione di fuoco, non posso immaginare di andare avanti se non passano i momenti dia conforto, perché credimi… quando arrivano sono estenuanti.


----------



## Etta (27 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Alberto la tua lei ha vissuto una divagazione ,forse *ha capito lo sbaglio *ora sta a te capire cosa vuoi fare .
> Soffrire ,rimpiangere  il tempo di prima, perdonare chi ti ha fatto questo ,se leggi qui per chi ci è passato richiede molto tempo e non è detto che si risolve ,me lo auguro per te ,in caso contrario prenditi tempo , mettici tre figli che avete   abbiamo tutto l'occorrente per entrare in paranoia


Lo “sbaglio” soprattutto.


----------



## Etta (27 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> per una donna che ha superato i 40 vedere e sentire un giovanotto di 30 anni che sbava per lei può sicuramente far piacere,


Dopo i 40 molte vogliono il toyboy.


----------



## Alberto (27 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dopo i 40 molte vogliono il toyboy.


Beh… se voleva il toyboy, l’ aveva anche trovato. Perché confessare subito dopo e non andare avanti nella “tresca”?


----------



## Etta (27 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… se voleva il toyboy, l’ aveva anche trovato. Perché confessare subito dopo e non andare avanti nella “tresca”?


Probabilmente aveva aspettative più alte ed è rimasta delusa. Avrà incontrato il toyboy sbagliato.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… se voleva il toyboy, l’ aveva anche trovato. Perché confessare subito dopo e non andare avanti nella “tresca”?


Lascia perdere. Risponde così come viene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Ologramma.
> In effetti già fin dall’ inizio, ho cercato di non fare passi avventati e a caldo. In tutti i miei pensieri ho messo dentro anche la famiglia e i 3 figli che abbiamo. Ma… oltre alla famiglia e ai figli le cose che mi fanni restare con lei sono il fatto che impazzisco letteralmente per lei, l’ adoro nel vero senso della parola. Lei è veramente pentita, non si capacita di quello che ha fatto, non cerca scuse, si fa della “merda”, ma… io un qualcosina di scusante la trovo. Lei è una donna bellissima, curatissima, palestrata e Putroppo…. Per contro…. Non accetta il passare degli anni. Come in effetti, pur amandola, ma avendola davanti tutti i giorni, le mie attenzioni sono venute un po’ a mancare, non l’ ho trascurata intendiamoci, ma, sicuramente il complimento, il corteggiamento e la c’era e propria passione è venuta a mancare e per una donna che ha superato i 40 vedere e sentire un giovanotto di 30 anni che sbava per lei può sicuramente far piacere, passare da ciò a farsi corteggiare ed andare oltre… beh… il passo può essere breve. Ripeto….non la scuso (per me il tradimento è inaccettabile), ma capisco che delle volte xi si può finire dentro. Vorrei fortemente riuscire a restare con lei, con la mia famiglia, ma non so se riuscirò mai a superare questa cosa, certo è che non potrò continuare così a vita perché, anche se l’ amo, anche se abbiamo riscoperto una vera e propria passione di fuoco, non posso immaginare di andare avanti se non passano i momenti dia conforto, perché credimi… quando arrivano sono estenuanti.


Fai bene e supererai, cosa vuoi che sia quella storia nell’arco di una vita?!


----------



## Etta (27 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lascia perdere. Risponde così come viene.


Non bisogna escludere nulla.


----------



## ionio36 (28 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Ionio36
> Sono passati più di 4 mesi dal tradimento. A livello cerebrale poco è cambiato, semplicemente riesco a passare qualche ora/giorno in più senza avere forti crisi (anche se il pensiero mi perseguita quasi sempre), ogni tanto cado in pianti sfrenati, delle volte di notte e se lei mi sente, si avvicina, mi abbraccia, mi bacia e cerca di scuotermi dicendomi che vuole stare solo con me, che mi ama e cose simili. Per il resto… beh… lei mi sta “attaccata”, messaggini, telefonate, coccole e … a letto ancor di più con rapporti più frequenti settimanalmente, e nel fine settimana è capitato 2 volte nella stessa giornata. Insomma… da una parte, sto lottando per andare avanti sperando di riuscire a convivere con questa “mazzata”, con una cicatrice ma con L” emorragia” finita, da un’ altra parte, delle volte mi assale lo sconforto perché il pensiero resta, delle volte mi viene la rabbia e vorrei cacciarla di casa a calci in culo, ma… anche questa cosa mi porta delle volte a piangere e soffrire perché non riesco ad immaginare una vita senza di lei… l’ amo troppo (penso sia forse anche un amore tossico), la desidero da impazzire, la vedo la donna più bella del mondo (in effetti è bellissima ). Insomma…. Mi sento tra l’ incudine e il martello.


Ciao Alberto, leggo dei miglioramenti da parte tua.Penso che in una vita assieme, può anche starci un periodo di smarrimento. Ma mi sembra di capire che sia veramente pentita!
Pensa che perdonandola, il vero Step di crescita, lo farai tu, anche se sembra difficile adesso capirlo.
Come tutte le cose importanti ci vuole tempo ed impegno di entrambi  per raggiungerle.
Penso che c'è la possiate fare!
E lo auguro soprattutto a te!


----------



## Alberto (28 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Probabilmente aveva aspettative più alte ed è rimasta delusa. Avrà incontrato il toyboy sbagliato.


Ah si certo…. una sola volta e bocciamo l’ alunno? Probabilmente per te funziona così.


----------



## Alberto (28 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto, leggo dei miglioramenti da parte tua.Penso che in una vita assieme, può anche starci un periodo di smarrimento. Ma mi sembra di capire che sia veramente pentita!
> Pensa che perdonandola, il vero Step di crescita, lo farai tu, anche se sembra difficile adesso capirlo.
> Come tutte le cose importanti ci vuole tempo ed impegno di entrambi  per raggiungerle.
> Penso che c'è la possiate fare!
> E lo auguro soprattutto a te!


Grazie, grazie veramente per le bellissime parole. Ne ho bisogno, perché in questa tragedia (per me è una tragedia), mi sento solo, perché non ne ho parlato con nessuno e da soli è difficile ragionare. Qui si trova di tutto e di più, molte persone ti buttano giù (e non ne ho proprio bisogno) e molte altre (come te),
Sono positivi. Grazie ancora e spero anche io di riuscire a venirne fuori.


----------



## ologramma (28 Novembre 2022)

Alberto io sono un traditore ,un po' pentito ,ringrazio di non essere stato scoperto ,cosa diversa da te,non credere che chi tradisce non ha i suoi ripensamenti nel continuare ha stare nella coppia ,solo se si innamora di tende ha lasciare il compagno ,ma non sempre se ci sono figli ,questo per dirti è lunga la tua camminata come lo è per la tua lei, se ha capito che ha fatto un grande sbaglio cosa che te lo fa capire spero che tua moglie abbia la pazienza di aspettare i tuoi tempi.


----------



## Etta (28 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ah si certo…. una sola volta e bocciamo l’ alunno? Probabilmente per te funziona così.


Per me no ma per molti sì. Mi è successo al contrario.



ologramma ha detto:


> Alberto io sono un traditore ,un po' pentito ,ringrazio di non essere stato scoperto ,cosa diversa da te,non credere che chi tradisce non ha i suoi ripensamenti nel continuare ha stare nella coppia ,solo se si innamora di tende ha lasciare il compagno ,ma non sempre se ci sono figli ,questo per dirti è lunga la tua camminata come lo è per la tua lei, se ha capito che ha fatto un grande sbaglio cosa che te lo fa capire spero che tua moglie abbia la pazienza di aspettare i tuoi tempi.


Olo non sono sbagli. Ok pentirsi ma se è una cosa prolungata non e’ uno sbaglio.


----------



## ologramma (28 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per me no ma per molti sì. Mi è successo al contrario.
> 
> 
> Olo non sono sbagli. Ok pentirsi ma se è una cosa prolungata non e’ uno sbaglio.


Altro che se è uno sbaglio , perché lo si fa di nascosto ?
Se la relazione extra si prolunga allora è una scusa nel rimanere  nella coppia


----------



## ionio36 (28 Novembre 2022)

Anche il traditore soffre, ma anche lui (o lei), assieme al tradito, deve fare un difficile  lavoro su se stesso. Poi,quando si prova qualcosa di sconvolgente ed adrenalinico, sappiamo che è come una droga.
Io penso che la persona che ha tradito, deve fare un lavoro ancora maggiore su se stessa.
Si sa che le ricadute possono esserci!
Non significa "dimenticare l'altro, ma fare si che sia sempre dietro e sempre più lontano sullo sfondo, dalla figura del partner.


----------



## Etta (28 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Altro che se è uno sbaglio , perché lo si fa di nascosto ?
> Se la relazione extra si prolunga allora è una scusa nel rimanere  nella coppia


Se si prolunga è una scelta. Non uno sbaglio.



ionio36 ha detto:


> Anche il traditore soffre, ma anche lui (o lei), assieme al tradito, deve fare un difficile  lavoro su se stesso. Poi,quando si prova qualcosa di sconvolgente ed adrenalinico, sappiamo che è come una droga.
> Io penso che la persona che ha tradito, deve fare un lavoro ancora maggiore su se stessa.
> Si sa che le ricadute possono esserci!
> Non significa "dimenticare l'altro, ma fare si che sia sempre dietro e sempre più lontano sullo sfondo, dalla figura del partner.


Se sei a rischio ricaduta e’ perché evidentemente quella persona ti ha lasciato qualcosa ( intendo l’extra ). Altrimenti saresti impassibile. Se io devo stare con una persona che mi ha tradito, e che devo stare attenta come un cane da guardia perché altrimenti potrebbe rifarlo, ma anche no sinceramente.


----------



## Estranged76 (28 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai il confessare dopo che si è tradito....se decidi di smettere fallo e basta...tieniti tutti i mostri che hai dentro e cerca di rientrare nel matrimonio con la consapevolezza che hai fatto una minchiata che non accadrà più.... perché fare del male gratuito? Perché scaricarsi la coscienza facendo del male a chi hai accanto? Mi sa tanto di egoismo al cubo....


Forse, e lo sottolineo perché alla fine non può sapere con certezza, la paura....non sai mai fino in fondo chi hai davanti soprattutto in casi come questo di una cosa "poco" importante, avrebbe magari voluto troncare con il tipo ma con la paura che potesse venire fuori la verità e ha preferito farlo da lei prendendosi le sue responsabilità piuttosto che essere sputtanata al marito da un altro....


----------



## Estranged76 (28 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto, mi dispiace.
> Non ho capito cosa significa che “lui non era sceso”?
> L’italiano non è la mia madrelingua.
> Vedo tanto pentimento in lei, vero anche che poteva smettere, appena resa conto che ha fatto uno sbaglio, senza coinvolgerti, senza far soffrire anche te.
> ...


Ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero.....il fatto che non abbia gradito questa esperienza.....e se fosse stato il contrario??? Brutto da dire e mettere in evidenza però è un fatto, poi sicuramente aggiunto ad un matrimonio "felice"  e tutto il resto l'ha fatta pentire e tornare


----------



## Etta (28 Novembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero.....il fatto che non abbia gradito questa esperienza.....e se fosse stato il contrario??? Brutto da dire e mettere in evidenza però è un fatto, poi sicuramente aggiunto ad un matrimonio "felice"  e tutto il resto l'ha fatta pentire e tornare


Io non riuscirei a giustificare un tradimento in questo modo: “un rapporto extra, deludente, mi ha fatto capire che quello ufficiale è migliore”. Quindi bisogna arrivare a tradire per capire l’importanza della relazione? Mah. Non riesco a concepirlo sinceramente. E a quanto pare sono l’unica.


----------



## ionio36 (28 Novembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero.....il fatto che non abbia gradito questa esperienza.....e se fosse stato il contrario??? Brutto da dire e mettere in evidenza però è un fatto, poi sicuramente aggiunto ad un matrimonio "felice"  e tutto il resto l'ha fatta pentire e tornare


Certo anche io penso che non abbia nascosto, forse anche ingenuamente questa cosa. Ma il caso spesso cambia un modo inaspettato le ns vite. Succede perché in realtà noi non abbiamo molto controllo, su ciò che ci accade attorno.
Per un caso, posso fare o schivare un incidente, altrettanto per caso, posso conoscere una persona o meno. È chiaro che se frequento una balera, è più facile aiutarlo (il caso), ed incontrare qualche persona interessante, piuttosto che rimanere a casa. Ma fondamentalmente poi agiscono fattori, non gestibili da noi e che possono cambiare completamente il futuro presunto!


----------



## Alberto (28 Novembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Forse, e lo sottolineo perché alla fine non può sapere con certezza, la paura....non sai mai fino in fondo chi hai davanti soprattutto in casi come questo di una cosa "poco" importante, avrebbe magari voluto troncare con il tipo ma con la paura che potesse venire fuori la verità e ha preferito farlo da lei prendendosi le sue responsabilità piuttosto che essere sputtanata al marito da un altro....


Penso che non ha confessato per la paura di esser scoperta, cioè…. Si fa male più con il pensiero che con l agire stesso?” Poteva benissimo chiudere (come in effetti ha fatto) e nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto.


----------



## Estranged76 (28 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io non riuscirei a giustificare un tradimento in questo modo: “un rapporto extra, deludente, mi ha fatto capire che quello ufficiale è migliore”. Quindi bisogna arrivare a tradire per capire l’importanza della relazione? Mah. Non riesco a concepirlo sinceramente. E a quanto pare sono l’unica.


No magari non gli serviva capire chi era il migliore, però.... ha fatto una cazzata e in più una pessima trombata.....ti fai due conti....


----------



## Estranged76 (28 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Penso che non ha confessato per la paura di esser scoperta, cioè…. Si fa male più con il pensiero che con l agire stesso?” Poteva benissimo chiudere (come in effetti ha fatto) e nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto.


Certamente....e se qualcuno avesse alzato il tappeto e scoperto la polvere?? ( Parlo dell'amante che incazzato di essere stato mollato sputtana tutto) ....poi certo non si può sapere e lei un po' per senso di colpa un po' per evitare, ha confessato


----------



## Alberto (28 Novembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Certamente....e se qualcuno avesse alzato il tappeto e scoperto la polvere?? ( Parlo dell'amante che incazzato di essere stato mollato sputtana tutto) ....poi certo non si può sapere e lei un po' per senso di colpa un po' per evitare, ha confessato


Non è andata così e sai perché? Perché la sera stessa della sua confessione davanti a me gli ha scritto un messaggio dicendogli che ama suo marito che ha fatto una cosa da fuori di testa e che non voleva più vederlo. Più prova di così….


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è andata così e sai perché? Perché la sera stessa della sua confessione davanti a me gli ha scritto un messaggio dicendogli che ama suo marito che ha fatto una cosa da fuori di testa e che non voleva più vederlo. Più prova di così….


È pieno di persone che non vogliono credere mai alla possibilità di sbagliare e capirlo.


----------



## Estranged76 (28 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è andata così e sai perché? Perché la sera stessa della sua confessione davanti a me gli ha scritto un messaggio dicendogli che ama suo marito che ha fatto una cosa da fuori di testa e che non voleva più vederlo. Più prova di così….


Meglio così allora,mi ero perso del messaggio....in ogni caso spero vivamente che riusciate (soprattutto tu) a superare il tutto, mantenere la passione che avete ora e l'armonia di un tempo ....si può sbagliare ,lo ha fatto ma ormai non si torna indietro, se ti sta dimostrando che sei tu la persona della sua vita prenditi solo il tempo di cui hai bisogno per superare questa dolorosa parentesi e in bocca al lupo per tutto!!!!


----------



## Etta (28 Novembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> No magari non gli serviva capire chi era il migliore, però.... ha fatto una cazzata e in più una pessima trombata.....ti fai due conti....


Se la trombata fosse stata bella vedevi come se lo sarebbe tenuta altro che caxxata.


----------



## Etta (28 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è andata così e sai perché? Perché la sera stessa della sua confessione davanti a me gli ha scritto un messaggio dicendogli che ama suo marito che ha fatto una cosa da fuori di testa e che non voleva più vederlo. Più prova di così….


Non voglio scoraggiarti ma so di molti/e che hanno fatto così ma poi di nascosto hanno continuato.


----------



## Alberto (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non voglio scoraggiarti ma so di molti/e che hanno fatto così ma poi di nascosto hanno continuato.


C’è poco da scoraggiare. Sono sicuro al 100% (non per fiducia ma ho le prove) che l’ ha scaricato e non l’ ha più ne visto né sentito.


----------



## Alberto (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se la trombata fosse stata bella vedevi come se lo sarebbe tenuta altro che caxxata.


ah si certo….. facciamo come a scuola. Ci riduciamo al “voto” della scopata. Lei ha pure sbagliato ma sono contento che non sia un “animale” come tante persone che leggono e scrivono cose da “animali” .


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> C’è poco da scoraggiare. Sono sicuro al 100% (non per fiducia ma ho le prove) che l’ ha scaricato e non l’ ha più ne visto né sentito.


Sì ma non puoi basarti su quella prova. E se successivamente, di nascosto, gli avesse scritto di nuovo e poi cancellato? A meno che tu non le abbia messo una cimice addosso non sei con lei h24. Con questo non voglio gufartela eh, sia chiaro, ma sto facendo ipotesi.



Alberto ha detto:


> ah si certo….. facciamo come a scuola. Ci riduciamo al “voto” della scopata. Lei ha pure sbagliato ma sono contento che non sia un “animale” come tante persone che leggono e scrivono cose da “animali” .


No ma siccome questa cosa l’ho letta più volte, ed era stata sottolineata, sembrava che fosse rimasta proprio delusa dalla scopata. Magari è stato anche quello. Magari mi sbaglio oppure o capito male io da quello che è stato scritto qua.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma non puoi basarti su quella prova. E se successivamente, di nascosto, gli avesse scritto di nuovo e poi cancellato? A meno che tu non le abbia messo una cimice addosso non sei con lei h24. Con questo non voglio gufartela eh, sia chiaro, ma sto facendo ipotesi.
> 
> 
> No ma siccome questa cosa l’ho letta più volte, ed era stata sottolineata, sembrava che fosse rimasta proprio delusa dalla scopata. Magari è stato anche quello. Magari mi sbaglio oppure o capito male io da quello che è stato scritto qua.


Il problema è che proprio non riesci a immaginare altro.


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che proprio non riesci a immaginare altro.


Io mi sono basata su quanto scritto qua. Poi comunque lo ammiro che riesca a perdonarla e a crederle, davvero, perché io non so se ci riuscirei.


----------



## Warlock (29 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> C’è poco da scoraggiare. Sono sicuro al 100% (non per fiducia ma ho le prove) che l’ ha scaricato e non l’ ha più ne visto né sentito.





Alberto ha detto:


> ah si certo….. facciamo come a scuola. Ci riduciamo al “voto” della scopata. Lei ha pure sbagliato ma sono contento che non sia un “animale” come tante persone che leggono e scrivono cose da “animali” .


@Alberto sei qui da ormai tre mesi e rispondi seriamente ad Etta?????
Guarda che poi ti viene levato "Utente di lunga data" e ti viene messo UTONTO


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> @Alberto sei qui da ormai tre mesi e rispondi seriamente ad Etta?????
> Guarda che poi ti viene levato "Utente di lunga data" e ti viene messo UTONTO


Etta un po’ pensa così, un po’ provoca per avere attenzione.


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Etta un po’ pensa così, un po’ provoca per avere attenzione.


Nessuna provocazione credimi è quello che penso. Io farei davvero fatica a tornare ad avere fiducia dopo un tradimento. Ma, ripeto, ammiro che ci riesce.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nessuna provocazione credimi è quello che penso. Io farei davvero fatica a tornare ad avere fiducia dopo un tradimento. Ma, ripeto, ammiro che ci riesce.


Mi dispiace per te.


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te.


E perché scusa? Mica detto che sia un male. Metti caso che poi l’altra persona davvero lo rifa’? Date troppa fiducia mi sa.


----------



## Estranged76 (29 Novembre 2022)

Dal mio punto di vista perdonare è molto difficile, ma ribadisco per come sono fatto io, poi dipende cosa si intenda per perdono!! Posso perdonare una marachella dei miei figli,posso perdonare un amico che mi dà buca per una bevuta con la scusa che non ha voglia e poi esce ugualmente, tanto per fare esempi banali....ma se perdonare significa dimenticare e passare sopra ad un tradimento non saprei proprio, potrei credo provare a ricostruire, a passare sopra al tradimento e andare avanti , ma il pensiero di un altro uomo che fa sesso con la mia compagna no....poi forse il tempo....chi lo sa...


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista perdonare è molto difficile, ma ribadisco per come sono fatto io, poi dipende cosa si intenda per perdono!! Posso perdonare una marachella dei miei figli,posso perdonare un amico che mi dà buca per una bevuta con la scusa che non ha voglia e poi esce ugualmente, tanto per fare esempi banali....ma se perdonare significa dimenticare e passare sopra ad un tradimento non saprei proprio, potrei credo provare a ricostruire, a passare sopra al tradimento e andare avanti , ma il pensiero di un altro uomo che fa sesso con la mia compagna no....poi forse il tempo....chi lo sa...


perdonare non significa dimenticare ma accettare
e cmq strane parole per un traditore


----------



## Alberto (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Etta un po’ pensa così, un po’ provoca per avere attenzione.


magari è in cerca di qualche uomo tradito in voglia di vendetta… sai… proprio provocando butta l’ amo e qualche pesce potrebbe abboccare.


----------



## Estranged76 (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perdonare non significa dimenticare ma accettare
> e cmq strane parole per un traditore


Io non ho chiesto il perdono di nessuno infatti perciò non vedo nulla di strano nelle mie parole da traditore.....uno che tradisce deve per forza saper perdonare per pararsi il culo al contrario


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Io non ho chiesto il perdono di nessuno infatti perciò non vedo nulla di strano nelle mie parole da traditore.....uno che tradisce deve per forza saper perdonare per pararsi il culo al contrario


uno che tradisce, in teoria, dovrebbe capire i motivi che portano al tradimento, come spesso desidera il perdono dovrebbe saperlo dare



Alberto ha detto:


> magari è in cerca di qualche uomo tradito in voglia di vendetta… sai… proprio provocando butta l’ amo e qualche pesce potrebbe abboccare.


ce l'ha di già uno sposato


----------



## Estranged76 (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> capire


Capisco i motivi perché potrebbero essere simili a ciò che hanno portato me a farlo...potrei anche accetarli...ma per conto mio non chiedo il perdono non credo di essere in grado di darlo in una situazione così....se mi viene dato va bene, significa che quella persona è in grado....se poi volgiamo scrivere ciò che non è il mio pensiero ok


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Capisco i motivi perché potrebbero essere simili a ciò che hanno portato me a farlo...potrei anche accetarli...ma per conto mio non chiedo il perdono non credo di essere in grado di darlo in una situazione così....se mi viene dato va bene, significa che quella persona è in grado....se poi volgiamo scrivere ciò che non è il mio pensiero ok


io scrivo quello che è il mio pensiero, mica il tuo, che ne so io cosa hai in testa tu?


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista perdonare è molto difficile, ma ribadisco per come sono fatto io, poi dipende cosa si intenda per perdono!! Posso perdonare una marachella dei miei figli,posso perdonare un amico che mi dà buca per una bevuta con la scusa che non ha voglia e poi esce ugualmente, tanto per fare esempi banali....ma se perdonare significa dimenticare e passare sopra ad un tradimento non saprei proprio, potrei credo provare a ricostruire, a passare sopra al tradimento e andare avanti , ma il pensiero di un altro uomo che fa sesso con la mia compagna no....poi forse il tempo....chi lo sa...


Più che altro io sfido quelli che hanno perdonato un tradimento a viverla così serenamente come prima della scoperta. Sicuro si rimane sempre un po’ con la guardia alta.



Alberto ha detto:


> magari è in cerca di qualche uomo tradito in voglia di vendetta… sai… proprio provocando butta l’ amo e qualche pesce potrebbe abboccare.


E perché dovrei cercare un uomo tradito? A parte che, a mio parere, ne troverei a bizzeffe se così fosse.



omicron ha detto:


> uno che tradisce, in teoria, dovrebbe capire i motivi che portano al tradimento, come spesso desidera il perdono dovrebbe saperlo dare


Ma i motivi sono diversi. Mica sono uguali per tutti.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma i motivi sono diversi. Mica sono uguali per tutti.


Ma no
Lo fanno tutti


----------



## Venice30 (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nessuna provocazione credimi è quello che penso. Io farei davvero fatica a tornare ad avere fiducia dopo un tradimento. Ma, ripeto, ammiro che ci riesce.


Mah, tu ti fidi del tuo amante sposato.
Hanno risolto la questione del figlio? È andato via di casa?


----------



## ionio36 (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nessuna provocazione credimi è quello che penso. Io farei davvero fatica a tornare ad avere fiducia dopo un tradimento. Ma, ripeto, ammiro che ci riesce.


Penso che chi ci riesce sia una persona matura. Che con un gesto così difficile, mette una ipoteca sulla sua felicità futura. Poi chiaro che il perdono bisogna anche meritarselo!


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma no
> Lo fanno tutti


Ma non tutti per lo stesso motivo mi pare.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah, tu ti fidi del tuo amante sposato.
> Hanno risolto la questione del figlio? È andato via di casa?


Ma io parlo di fidarsi DOPO un tradimento. Non prima. Comunque la questione figlio ancora no però vuole uscire lei.



ionio36 ha detto:


> Penso che chi ci riesce sia una persona matura. Che con un gesto così difficile, mette una ipoteca sulla sua felicità futura. Poi chiaro che il perdono bisogna anche meritarselo!


Eh ma come fai a meritartelo? Cioè, se tu vieni tradito e vuoi perdonare quella persona, come fai ad essere certo al 100% che poi davvero non lo rifarà più? Non puoi mica chiamare gli agenti segreti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah, tu ti fidi del tuo amante sposato.
> Hanno risolto la questione del figlio? È andato via di casa?


È andato al bar


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non tutti per lo stesso motivo mi pare.
> 
> 
> Ma io parlo di fidarsi DOPO un tradimento. Non prima. Comunque la questione figlio ancora no *però vuole uscire lei.*
> ...


Però adesso fa freddo.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah, tu ti fidi del tuo amante sposato.
> Hanno risolto la questione del figlio? È andato via di casa?


Non ha mica tradito lei….cosa c’entra….


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però adesso fa freddo.


Il suo nuovo uomo avrà un calorifero o un camino a casa spero.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma io parlo di fidarsi DOPO un tradimento. Non prima. Comunque la questione figlio ancora no però vuole uscire lei.


Ah beh allora se vuole uscire lei.. Buon te che entri


----------



## Venice30 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ha mica tradito lei….cosa c’entra….


C'entra che ti fidi di una persona che potrebbe raccontarti una marea di palle.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> C'entra che ti fidi di una persona che potrebbe raccontarti una marea di palle.


Ma no, non ne ha motivo


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> C'entra che ti fidi di una persona che potrebbe raccontarti una marea di palle.


Questo vale per chiunque. Sposati, amanti, single, ex e via di seguito.


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ah beh allora se vuole uscire lei.. Buon te che entri


C’è chi esce e c’è chi entra. Come la vita fatta a scale: c’è chi scende e c’è chi sale.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questo vale per chiunque. Sposati, amanti, single, ex e via di seguito.


Beh ovvio. 
Avete sempre messo sullo stesso piano relazione ufficiale ed ufficiosa. 
Lei contesta il fidarsi post tradimento, questo non vale per il suo amante però


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Beh ovvio.
> Avete sempre messo sullo stesso piano relazione ufficiale ed ufficiosa.
> Lei contesta il fidarsi post tradimento, questo non vale per il suo amante però


Ma comunque si parlava di fiducia POST tradimento. Quindi tradimento accertato non ipotetico.


----------



## ionio36 (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non tutti per lo stesso motivo mi pare.
> 
> 
> Ma io parlo di fidarsi DOPO un tradimento. Non prima. Comunque la questione figlio ancora no però vuole uscire lei.
> ...


Se fosse così, sarebbe chiusa per sempre la cosa. È vero, potrebbe anche rifarlo, forse anche lo rifarà. Ma quello che differenzia le 2 parti è il rispetto. Chi ritradisce,non rispetta e non merita il perdono. Ma penso, che dovrebbe dirlo a se stesso/a. Non sono degna/o del mio partner!
A prescindere da qualunque giustificazione possa darsi per continuare a farlo! 
Poi è sempre questione di intelligenza emotiva!
La coscienza in pace (per quanto nessuno sia perfetto), è il più grande premio! Ripagato con la serenità.


----------



## ionio36 (29 Novembre 2022)

Per me nella scala dei valori, il *RISPETTO,* merita il 1° posto, più ancora della fedeltà assoluta.
Questo perché come ho già avuto modo di  scrivere, in una vita, una "svista" di breve durata, può starci, ma, se serve a "capire", l'errore di valutazione non è stato vana. Invece se continua, con struggimenti, notti insonni, musi in famiglia, tristezza costante, a cosa serve? A vivere un inferno! Per un soddisfacimento immediato e compulsivo? Diverso è, se fa capire alla interessata/o, che si è chiuso il matrimonio o la convivenza.
La mancanza di rispetto, quindi torna sempre in gioco!


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Per me nella scala dei valori, il *RISPETTO,* merita il 1° posto, più ancora della fedeltà assoluta.
> Questo perché come ho già avuto modo di  scrivere, in una vita, una "svista" di breve durata, può starci, ma, se serve a "capire", l'errore di valutazione non è stato vana. Invece se continua, con struggimenti, notti insonni, musi in famiglia, tristezza costante, a cosa serve? A vivere un inferno! Per un soddisfacimento immediato e compulsivo? Diverso è, se fa capire alla interessata/o, che si è chiuso il matrimonio o la convivenza.
> La mancanza di rispetto, quindi torna sempre in gioco!


Ma tradire è già una mancanza di rispetto. Che sia un mese o che sia un anno.


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Se fosse così, sarebbe chiusa per sempre la cosa. È vero, potrebbe anche rifarlo, forse anche lo rifarà. Ma quello che differenzia le 2 parti è il rispetto. Chi ritradisce,non rispetta e non merita il perdono. Ma penso, che dovrebbe dirlo a se stesso/a. Non sono degna/o del mio partner!
> A prescindere da qualunque giustificazione possa darsi per continuare a farlo!
> Poi è sempre questione di intelligenza emotiva!
> La coscienza in pace (per quanto nessuno sia perfetto), è il più grande premio! Ripagato con la serenità.


Boh probabilmente chi tradisce non sta a pensare se è degno/a del partner.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma comunque si parlava di fiducia POST tradimento. Quindi tradimento accertato non ipotetico.


Io infatti ho parlato di post tradimento.


----------



## ionio36 (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tradire è già una mancanza di rispetto. Che sia un mese o che sia un anno.


È vero, ma io non sono così tassativo, sul distruggere tutto per una svista. Ma continuare a "svistare", per me diventa la mancanza di rispetto, di cui parlo.
Anche rivelare, non trova la mia approvazione!
È chiaro che un minimo di elasticità mentale devo usarla.
Nelle relazioni a volte 1+1 può risultare 3!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tradire è già una mancanza di rispetto. Che sia un mese o che sia un anno.


Adesso dispensi consigli da persona saggia?
E l anno scorso che ci hai fatto giocare a ndovina chi?
Per il 2023...rispolveriamo ...forza 4...


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Io infatti ho parlato di post tradimento.


E cosa c’entra con me allora? Io non ho avuto tradimenti accertati.



ionio36 ha detto:


> È vero, ma io non sono così tassativo, sul distruggere tutto per una svista. Ma continuare a "svistare", per me diventa la mancanza di rispetto, di cui parlo.
> Anche rivelare, non trova la mia approvazione!
> È chiaro che un minimo di elasticità mentale devo usarla.
> Nelle relazioni a volte 1+1 può risultare 3!


Boh poi ognuno la vede a modo proprio. Io non credo che riuscirei lo stesso ad avere la stessa fiducia di prima.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> *Adesso dispensi consigli da persona saggia?*
> E l anno scorso che ci hai fatto giocare a ndovina chi?
> Per il 2023...rispolveriamo ...forza 4...


Quindi sei d’accordo con me?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Beh ovvio.
> Avete sempre messo sullo stesso piano relazione ufficiale ed ufficiosa.
> Lei contesta il fidarsi post tradimento, questo non vale per il suo amante però


vedo che non comprendi.
te lo spiegherà meglio lei.
se no arrangiati, per quel che me ne fottamme’.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso dispensi consigli da persona saggia?
> E l anno scorso che ci hai fatto giocare a ndovina chi?
> Per il 2023...rispolveriamo ...forza 4...


L’allegri chirurgo mi piace di più


----------



## Venice30 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> vedo che non comprendi.
> te lo spiegherà meglio lei.
> se no arrangiati, per quel che me ne fottamme’.


M'arrangio allora!!


----------



## Etta (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> vedo che non comprendi.
> te lo spiegherà meglio lei.
> se no arrangiati, per quel che me ne fottamme’.


Già spiegato.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Scappo sempre. Ripeto: ci conosciamo?





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si qui dentro si e scappi sempre


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Video non disponibile.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> uno che tradisce, in teoria, dovrebbe capire i motivi che portano al tradimento, come spesso desidera il perdono dovrebbe saperlo dare


Questo concetto presuppone empatia e altruismo, non necessariamente  presenti.
Ma, poi, di cosa stiamo parlando?
Quanti qui hanno vissuto da fedeli davvero l'esperienza della scoperta di un tradimento?


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Questo concetto presuppone empatia e altruismo, non necessariamente  presenti.
> Ma, poi, di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Quanti qui hanno vissuto da fedeli davvero l'esperienza della scoperta di un tradimento?


Esatto Danny. Nella maggior parte dei casi poi si ritrovano entrambi infedeli. E molti di loro avrebbero messo la mano sul fuoco che il partner, a sua volta, non li avrebbe traditi.


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Questo concetto presuppone empatia e altruismo, non necessariamente  presenti.
> Ma, poi, di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Quanti qui hanno vissuto da fedeli davvero l'esperienza della scoperta di un tradimento?


Io 
Comunque non ho capito cosa c’entri


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io
> Comunque non ho capito cosa c’entri


Nessuno vuole essere tradito, neanche chi tradisce.
Nessuno a cui importa qualcosa della persone con cui sta, si intende.
CHi ha vissuto l'esperienza sa che non è una passeggiata.
E la questione del perdono è difficile da affrontare.
La fiducia, una volta rotta, non si rimargina.
Resta lì, anche incollata nei frammenti, ma mai più integra come prima.
Se il trauma è potente, viene a mancare anche nei confronti degli altri.


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole essere tradito, neanche chi tradisce.
> Nessuno a cui importa qualcosa della persone con cui sta, si intende.
> CHi ha vissuto l'esperienza sa che non è una passeggiata.
> E la questione del perdono è difficile da affrontare.
> ...


io stavo solo facendo notare l'ipocrisia di chi tradisce e chiede perdono ma poi quel perdono non lo vuole dare


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole essere tradito, neanche chi tradisce.


Eppure. 


omicron ha detto:


> io stavo solo facendo notare l'ipocrisia di chi tradisce e chiede perdono ma poi quel perdono non lo vuole dare


Ce ne sono tanti. Come quelli che tradiscono, e se poi scoprono a loro volta di essere traditi, si incaxxano.


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eppure.
> 
> Ce ne sono tanti. Come quelli che tradiscono, e se poi scoprono a loro volta di essere traditi, si incaxxano.


ci sono tanti ipocriti


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Questo concetto presuppone empatia e altruismo, non necessariamente  presenti.
> Ma, poi, di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Quanti qui hanno vissuto da fedeli davvero l'esperienza della scoperta di un tradimento?


Io  sono stato sempre fedele ora dire che  dopo la scoperta sono imbufalito è  nulla!


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ci sono tanti ipocriti


Vero anche questo.


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Io  sono stato sempre fedele ora dire che  dopo la scoperta sono imbufalito è  nulla!


In questo caso ne hai tutto il diritto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In questo caso ne hai tutto il diritto.


Etta ma onestamente???
Tu sei un amante ...
Non ti si addice questa politica zero tolleranza sui tradimenti....


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta ma onestamente???
> Tu sei un amante ...
> Non ti si addice questa politica zero tolleranza sui tradimenti....


Perché no? Io la penso così sui tradimenti. Pugno di ferro. Ora ovviamente sono dall’altra parte quindi non mi pongo il problema. Però la penso così.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Io  sono stato sempre fedele ora dire che  dopo la scoperta sono imbufalito è  nulla!


Perché se avessi saputo... ?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché no? Io la penso così sui tradimenti. Pugno di ferro. Ora ovviamente sono dall’altra parte quindi non mi pongo il problema. Però la penso così.


Quindi se sei per il pugno di ferro...
Non dovresti nemmeno indurre in tentazione qualcuno...
E quindi...cercati un single...
Che possa tradirti...e poi verrà qua lui a raccontare che sta tradendo la sua fidanzata


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quindi se sei per il pugno di ferro...
> Non dovresti nemmeno indurre in tentazione qualcuno...
> E quindi...cercati un single...
> Che possa tradirti...e poi verrà qua lui a raccontare che sta tradendo la sua fidanzata


Quando sarà, e se mai scoprirò un eventuale tradimento, vedrete quanto sarò stronza.


----------



## Venice30 (30 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché no? Io la penso così sui tradimenti. Pugno di ferro. Ora ovviamente sono dall’altra parte quindi non mi pongo il problema. Però la penso così.


La stupidità non ha limiti....


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta ma onestamente???
> Tu sei un amante ...
> Non ti si addice questa politica zero tolleranza sui tradimenti....


Perché no? Lei tradisce nessuno. Frequenta uno sposato, ma di fatto lei non ha giurato fedeltà a nessuno. Peraltro potrebbe viversi questa storia serenamente alla luce del sole. Non vedo il tema. Sui tradimenti subiti invece è sempre stata chiara, zero tolleranza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché no? Lei tradisce nessuno. Frequenta uno sposato, ma di fatto lei non ha giurato fedeltà a nessuno. Peraltro potrebbe viversi questa storia serenamente alla luce del sole. Non vedo il tema. Sui tradimenti subiti invece è sempre stata chiara, zero tolleranza.


Ok hai ragione...
Ma visto che non tollera il tradimento...non dovrebbe fare l amante...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quindi se sei per il pugno di ferro...
> Non dovresti nemmeno indurre in tentazione qualcuno...
> E quindi...cercati un single...
> Che possa tradirti...e poi verrà qua lui a raccontare che sta tradendo la sua fidanzata


Indurre in tentazione…e che è? Lui non sa dire no? Gli ha puntato na pistola?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok hai ragione...
> Ma visto che non tollera il tradimento...non dovrebbe fare l amante...


Lei ha sempre scritto che non tollera venire tradita non che non tollera che io te o il gestore si tradisca il proprio coniuge.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Indurre in tentazione…e che è? Lui non sa dire no? Gli ha puntato na pistola?


No...
Ha usato...un altro arnese


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lei ha sempre scritto che non tollera venire tradita non che non tollera che io te o il gestore si tradisca il proprio coniuge.


Si appunto...ma visto che non vuoi essere tradita ..non fare tradire a tua volta...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...
> Ha usato...un altro arnese


Ad ogni modo chi tradisce ha sempre due possibilità, tradire, non tradire. Fine.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si appunto...ma visto che non vuoi essere tradita ..non fare tradire a tua volta...


Perché? Non capisco.
A me non piacciono le zucchine trifolate, ma se ad altri piacciono nulla in contrario.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Indurre in tentazione…e che è? Lui non sa dire no? Gli ha puntato na pistola?


E chi lo sa?? Magari lo ha obbligato  e lui poveretto non ha saputo resistere ad una giovane e bella ragazza, mica capita tutti i giorni la carne fresca


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché? Non capisco.
> A me non piacciono le zucchine trifolate, ma se ad altri piacciono nulla in contrario.


Buone...con l'aggiunta di un pò di cipolla e guanciale sono perfette per condire la pasta


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Buone...con l'aggiunta di un pò di cipolla e guanciale sono perfette per condire la pasta


Ecco così vanno meglio….


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> E chi lo sa?? Magari lo ha obbligato  e lui poveretto non ha saputo resistere ad una giovane e bella ragazza, mica capita tutti i giorni la carne fresca


ha Comunque deciso lui, arbitrariamente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché? Non capisco.
> A me non piacciono le zucchine trifolate, ma se ad altri piacciono nulla in contrario.


Nulla....
È semplicemente essere coerente...
Se io dovessi scoprire che mio marito mi ha tradito non posso certo incazzarmi e sentirmi ferita perché l ho fatto io per prima...
Se vuoi rispetto...devi dare rispetto...
Se pensi di non sopportare un tradimento mettiti nella condizione di non fare tradire nessuno...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ha Comunque deciso lui, arbitrariamente.


Bisognerebbe sentire la sua versione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> E chi lo sa?? Magari lo ha obbligato  e lui poveretto non ha saputo resistere ad una giovane e bella ragazza, mica capita tutti i giorni la carne fresca



Chissà perché a me viene in mente la carne frollata...non fresca


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nulla....
> È semplicemente essere coerente...
> Se io dovessi scoprire che mio marito mi ha tradito non posso certo incazzarmi e sentirmi ferita perché l ho fatto io per prima...
> Se vuoi rispetto...devi dare rispetto...
> Se pensi di non sopportare un tradimento mettiti nella condizione di non fare tradire nessuno...


Ma dentro il saperlo ti brucerebbe…eccome se ti brucerebbe, come a tutti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma dentro il saperlo ti brucerebbe…eccome se ti brucerebbe, come a tutti.


E certo...
Però...me lo sarei meritato tutto..


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nulla....
> È semplicemente essere coerente...
> Se io dovessi scoprire che mio marito mi ha tradito non posso certo incazzarmi e sentirmi ferita perché l ho fatto io per prima...
> Se vuoi rispetto...devi dare rispetto...
> Se pensi di non sopportare un tradimento mettiti nella condizione di non fare tradire nessuno...


Anche io la penso così. Io per anni non ho tradito perché ero contraria al tradimento, poi mi sono innamorata ed ho cambiato idea… 
Se sei l’amante di un uomo sposato come puoi pensare che lui non possa mai tradirti.
Forse sarebbe meglio cercarsi un single, almeno per coerenza, poi il tradimento potrebbe esserci lo stesso.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E certo...
> Però...me lo sarei meritato tutto..


La seconda frase viene dopo e nulla c’entra.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La seconda frase viene dopo e nulla c’entra.


Perché???
In fin dei conti l ho tradito...
E se lui mi dovesse tradire...me lo sarei semplicemente meritato


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io la penso così. Io per anni non ho tradito perché ero contraria al tradimento, poi mi sono innamorata ed ho cambiato idea…
> Se sei l’amante di un uomo sposato come puoi pensare che lui non possa mai tradirti.
> Forse sarebbe meglio cercarsi un single, almeno per coerenza, poi il tradimento potrebbe esserci lo stesso.


La domanda più spontanea che mi viene è: e da fedele come puoi pensare che il tuo coniuge possa mai tradirti? Vale per tutti, infedeli e non, perché come dice Etta, non si può mai saperlo. Lei ruba nulla a nessuno. Forse a se stessa, ma giuridicamente vale nulla.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché???
> In fin dei conti l ho tradito...
> E se lui mi dovesse tradire...me lo sarei semplicemente meritato


e quindi cosa tradisci a fare?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e quindi cosa tradisci a fare?



Al momento non sto tradendo nessuno...
Sono qua sul divano di casa...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Al momento non sto tradendo nessuno...
> Sono qua sul divano di casa...


Se ti basta come giustifica.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La domanda più spontanea che mi viene è: e da fedele come puoi pensare che il tuo coniuge possa mai tradirti? Vale per tutti, infedeli e non, perché come dice Etta, non si può mai saperlo. Lei ruba nulla a nessuno. Forse a se stessa, ma giuridicamente vale nulla.


Io da fedele non ho mai pensato che mio marito potesse tradirmi. Anche se ora con il senno del poi non escludo che lo abbia fatto. Per me conta di più quello che ruba a se stessa, che quelli che “ruba” giuridicamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io da fedele non ho mai pensato che mio marito potesse tradirmi. Anche se ora con il senno del poi non escludo che lo abbia fatto. Per me conta di più quello che ruba a se stessa, che quelli che “ruba” giuridicamente.


Appunto, per te conta di più questo ed lecito il pensiero, come per lei conta di più non venire tradita che non essere amante ed e‘ altrettanto lecito e condivisibile come pensiero.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se ti basta come giustifica.


No per nulla...non ho giustificazioni attendibili...
Che poi uno se le racconti...
Si tradisce.... perché fa star bene...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se ti basta come giustifica.


Se si è confessato è stata perdonata. Non le serve più la giustifica.


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Appunto, per te conta di più questo ed lecito il pensiero, come per lei conta di più non venire tradita che non essere amante ed e‘ altrettanto lecito e condivisibile come pensiero.


sarà lecito ma non ha alcuna coerenza


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> sarà lecito ma non ha alcuna coerenza


Questo volevo dire


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No per nulla...non ho giustificazioni attendibili...
> Che poi uno se le racconti...
> Si tradisce.... perché fa star bene...


Ed al contempo ti brucia se tuo marito ti mette le corna.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Se si è confessato è stata perdonata. Non le serve più la giustifica.


Eh?


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché se avessi saputo... ?


 ??


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ed al contempo ti brucia se tuo marito ti mette le corna.


E adesso mi dici che sono come Etta


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> sarà lecito ma non ha alcuna coerenza


E perché mai? Per quel che ne sa lei, e secondo me non sa una beata fava di loro due e da sempre, questi potrebbero pure essere separati in casa da anni. A lei che le cambia? Tradisce qualcuno?
Qui abbiamo un altra amante single mi pare ma nessuno le fa appunti su questa sua condotta.
Come mai?
Eppure fanno entrambi la stessa cosa, trombano con uomini impegnati in storie ufficiali.
O forse ciò che scrive Etta viene contestato tutto solo perché lo scrive lei?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E adesso mi dici che sono come Etta


No, lei in questo è più coerente di te.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No, lei in questo è più coerente di te.


Lo so che sono incoerente...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh?


Eh cosa


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo so che sono incoerente...


Non ho detto che lo sei, ma che qui lo sei meno di lei. Che ti brucia di più.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Eh cosa


Non ho capito cosa hai risposto su una mia risposta a Giulia Che stava sul divano.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa hai risposto su una mia risposta a Giulia Che stava sul divano.


Beata Giulia che sta sul divano e non in ufficio come noi


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Beata Giulia che sta sul divano e non in ufficio come noi


Io sono al motel. 
Per lavoro.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Intendevo dire che visto che @bravagiulia75 non sta tradendo, se si è confessata e continuerà sulla retta via non ha più bisogno di giustificarsi.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io sono al motel.
> Per lavoro.


Beata sempre lei che è sul divano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che visto che @bravagiulia75 non sta tradendo, se si è confessata e continuerà sulla retta via non ha più bisogno di giustificarsi.


Beh qua sarebbe da urlare al miracolo


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che visto che @bravagiulia75 non sta tradendo, se si è confessata e continuerà sulla retta via non ha più bisogno di giustificarsi.


Seeeee questa manco si confessa in chiesa figurati in casa…anche se è tutta casa e chiesa.
E’ il tragitto che la fa sbandare….


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Seeeee questa manco si confessa in chiesa figurati in casa…anche se è tutta casa e chiesa.
> E’ il tragitto che la fa sbandare….


Io intendevo confessarsi in chiesa…
Sul tragitto bisogna lavorarci vero @bravagiulia75


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> La stupidità non ha limiti....


Ok ok.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ok hai ragione...
> Ma visto che non tollera il tradimento...non dovrebbe fare l amante...


Non lo tollero se sùbito. Ma io di fatto non sto tradendo nessuno comunque.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Indurre in tentazione…e che è? Lui non sa dire no? Gli ha puntato na pistola?


È incimpato e mi ha penetrata per sbaglio. Suvvia Pinco anche te dai.  


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si appunto...ma visto che non vuoi essere tradita ..non fare tradire a tua volta...


È lui che tradisce. Mica io.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> E chi lo sa?? Magari lo ha obbligato  e lui poveretto non ha saputo resistere ad una giovane e bella ragazza, mica capita tutti i giorni la carne fresca


Eh sì l’ho violentato.


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nulla....
> È semplicemente essere coerente...
> Se io dovessi scoprire che mio marito mi ha tradito non posso certo incazzarmi e sentirmi ferita perché l ho fatto io per prima...
> Se vuoi rispetto...devi dare rispetto...
> Se pensi di non sopportare un tradimento mettiti nella condizione di non fare tradire nessuno...


Ancora? Se fossi io a tradire ti potrei dare ragione. Ma io non sono io che tradisco. Chi tradisce ce l’ha una testa pensante.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io la penso così. Io per anni non ho tradito perché ero contraria al tradimento, poi mi sono innamorata ed ho cambiato idea…
> Se sei l’amante di un uomo sposato come puoi pensare che lui non possa mai tradirti.
> Forse sarebbe meglio cercarsi un single, almeno per coerenza, poi il tradimento potrebbe esserci lo stesso.


Ma se è sposato tradisce la moglie mica te.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché???
> In fin dei conti l ho tradito...
> E se lui mi dovesse tradire...me lo sarei semplicemente meritato


Questo è vero.  




Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io da fedele non ho mai pensato che mio marito potesse tradirmi. Anche se ora con il senno del poi non escludo che lo abbia fatto. *Per me conta di più quello che ruba a se stessa, che quelli che “ruba” giuridicamente.*


Non ho capito il neretto.


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E adesso mi dici che sono come Etta


Ma io penso che a tutti bruci scoprire di essere cornuti/e.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> O forse ciò che scrive Etta viene contestato tutto solo perché lo scrive lei?


Ebbene sì.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> ??


Hai scritto come se tu fossi stato fesso a non tradire e che, se avessi saputo che saresti stato tradito, avresti tradito.
Un po’ come chi si sente fesso a pagare le tasse quando scopre che c’è chi, nelle sue condizioni, non lo fa.
Ma, soprattutto nelle relazioni, una persona deve fare ciò che si sente.


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

Forse mi sono espresso male,  ma intendevo proprio come la tua ultima chiosa,  non ho scritto la mia storia perché  è  una come tante,  la mia forse si caratterizza per un particolare mia moglie e il suo amante avevano messo ben in chiaro e concordi che non avrebbero lasciato i rispettivi coniugi. Ora dico io potrei capire che una si innamora   e tradisce, ma farlo dicendo io non lascio o sfascio la mia famiglia mi inbufalisce!


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male,  ma intendevo proprio come la tua ultima chiosa,  non ho scritto la mia storia perché  è  una come tante,  la mia forse si caratterizza per un particolare mia moglie e il suo amante avevano messo ben in chiaro e concordi che non avrebbero lasciato i rispettivi coniugi. Ora dico io potrei capire che una si innamora   e tradisce, *ma farlo dicendo io non lascio o sfascio la mia famiglia mi inbufalisce!*


Perchè ti imbufalisce ciò?
Stai ancora con tua moglie, nonostante l'incazzatura?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male,  ma intendevo proprio come la tua ultima chiosa,  non ho scritto la mia storia perché  è  una come tante,  la mia forse si caratterizza per un particolare mia moglie e il suo amante avevano messo ben in chiaro e concordi che non avrebbero lasciato i rispettivi coniugi. Ora dico io potrei capire che una si innamora   e tradisce, ma farlo dicendo io non lascio o sfascio la mia famiglia mi inbufalisce!


E perché mai? È così bello così.


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè ti imbufalisce ciò?
> Stai ancora con tua moglie, nonostante l'incazzatura?


 Sono ancora in casa  anche se dormo nella camera degli ospiti,  ufficialmente perché russo ( questo per i figli),  nessuno al di fuori di noi  sa nulla e devo  decidere come e quando mettere fine al matrimonio. e non è facile   perché ho i figli


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E perché mai? È così bello così.


Cosa dovrei fare ripagare con la stessa moneta     e diventare una coppia aperta ?  non fa per me


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei fare ripagare con la stessa moneta     e diventare una coppia aperta ?  non fa per me


Assolutamente no se non è quello che desideri...non so perché tua moglie ti ha tradito, non deve essere facile per te...non mi sembra neppure che tu abbia intenzione di perdonare...non puoi passare una vita a raccontare menzogne ai figli...ho letto proprio oggi un'intervista a Fabio Volo in cui diceva che in genere le persone restano insieme per i figli... bisognerebbe imparare invece,quando non c'è più speranza per il rapporto, a lasciarsi per loro perché i nostri figli non meritano le nostre bugie perché da grandi, nel momento che si renderanno conto di avere avuto genitori bugiardi, difficilmente potranno dare fiducia ad altri.... è una cosa che mi ha fatto riflettere...pensaci anche te.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male,  ma intendevo proprio come la tua ultima chiosa,  non ho scritto la mia storia perché  è  una come tante,  la mia forse si caratterizza per un particolare mia moglie e il suo amante avevano messo ben in chiaro e concordi che non avrebbero lasciato i rispettivi coniugi. Ora dico io potrei capire che una si innamora   e tradisce, ma farlo dicendo io non lascio o sfascio la mia famiglia mi inbufalisce!


Cosa ci trovi di strano?
Si vede che non hai letto niente qui.
Quasi tutti tradiscono proprio perché non vogliono chiudere il matrimonio.
Tradiscono come farebbero un viaggio soli. Una divagazione per trovare una nuova carica per continuare il matrimonio con più serenità.


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ci trovi di strano?
> Si vede che non hai letto niente qui.
> Quasi tutti tradiscono proprio perché non vogliono chiudere il matrimonio.
> Tradiscono come farebbero un viaggio soli. Una divagazione per trovare una nuova carica per continuare il matrimonio con più serenità.


Per lui infatti non è strano, è inaccettabile...non è detto che se c'è gente come me che tradisce non volendo sfasciare la famiglia ci debbano essere persone che accettano questa cosa.


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè ti imbufalisce ciò?
> Stai ancora con tua moglie, nonostante l'incazzatura?


In effetti.



Actorus ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei fare ripagare con la stessa moneta     e diventare una coppia aperta ?  non fa per me


Ripagare con la stessa moneta ma senza diventare coppia aperta. Però farle provare ciò che tu hai provato.


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no se non è quello che desideri...non so perché tua moglie ti ha tradito, non deve essere facile per te...non mi sembra neppure che tu abbia intenzione di perdonare...non puoi passare una vita a raccontare menzogne ai figli...ho letto proprio oggi un'intervista a Fabio Volo in cui diceva che in genere le persone restano insieme per i figli... bisognerebbe imparare invece,quando non c'è più speranza per il rapporto, a lasciarsi per loro perché i nostri figli non meritano le nostre bugie perché da grandi, nel momento che si renderanno conto di avere avuto genitori bugiardi, difficilmente potranno dare fiducia ad altri.... è una cosa che mi ha fatto riflettere...pensaci anche te.


Mia moglie a detta sua è stata affascinata dall'eloquio forbito e dalla personalità  del suo collega di filosofia,    riusciva a portare tutto il consiglio di classe e  dei docenti sulle sue posizioni , lui  ha notato questa cosa ed ha cominciato a corteggiarla   con gentilezza ecc.  
 l'ho scoperta per un  piccolo particolare , poi ho dato mandato  a investigatore ora lei continua a ribadirmi e giurare che è stata solo una sbandatina , una scivolata può capitare ,  ti sei mai lamentato di me?  facevamo l'amore come sempre due o tre volte a settimana e con piacere !non  distruggere tutto quello che abbiamo costruito, questa è la continua litania ecco anche perché  dormo  in altra stanza.  credo che mi separerò , ma lo farò lo farò  ad anno nuovo . Ho letto anche io l'intervista di Fabio Volo,  , è la sua opinione e per quanto condivisibile ,prendere quella decisione per me è un dolore immane.


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ci trovi di strano?
> Si vede che non hai letto niente qui.
> Quasi tutti tradiscono proprio perché non vogliono chiudere il matrimonio.
> Tradiscono come farebbero un viaggio soli. Una divagazione per trovare una nuova carica per continuare il matrimonio con più serenità.


ho letto poco forse, ma proseguire con più serenità la vedo dura!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei fare ripagare con la stessa moneta     e diventare una coppia aperta ?  non fa per me


Sei matto? Non fare mai sta cosa che poi ti piace e l’è un casin!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> ho letto poco forse, ma proseguire con più serenità la vedo dura!


Ricordati sempre che chi fa corna, sceglie Il proprio matrimonio.
Diversamente andrebbe da un avvocato.


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Mia moglie a detta sua è stata affascinata dall'eloquio forbito e dalla personalità  del suo collega di filosofia,    riusciva a portare tutto il consiglio di classe e  dei docenti sulle sue posizioni , lui  ha notato questa cosa ed ha cominciato a corteggiarla   con gentilezza ecc.
> l'ho scoperta per un  piccolo particolare , poi ho dato mandato  a investigatore ora lei continua a ribadirmi e giurare che è stata solo una sbandatina , una scivolata può capitare ,  ti sei mai lamentato di me?  facevamo l'amore come sempre due o tre volte a settimana e con piacere !non  distruggere tutto quello che abbiamo costruito, questa è la continua litania ecco anche perché  dormo  in altra stanza.  credo che mi separerò , ma lo farò lo farò  ad anno nuovo . Ho letto anche io l'intervista di Fabio Volo,  , è la sua opinione e per quanto condivisibile ,prendere quella decisione per me è un dolore immane.


Eh niente. I docenti sono sempre i più affascinanti. Scherzi a parte, alla fine ti capisco perfettamente, perché pure io credo che farei così.


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Mia moglie a detta sua è stata affascinata dall'eloquio forbito e dalla personalità  del suo collega di filosofia,    riusciva a portare tutto il consiglio di classe e  dei docenti sulle sue posizioni , lui  ha notato questa cosa ed ha cominciato a corteggiarla   con gentilezza ecc.
> l'ho scoperta per un  piccolo particolare , poi ho dato mandato  a investigatore ora lei continua a ribadirmi e giurare che è stata solo una sbandatina , una scivolata può capitare ,  ti sei mai lamentato di me?  facevamo l'amore come sempre due o tre volte a settimana e con piacere !non  distruggere tutto quello che abbiamo costruito, questa è la continua litania ecco anche perché  dormo  in altra stanza.  credo che mi separerò , ma lo farò lo farò  ad anno nuovo . Ho letto anche io l'intervista di Fabio Volo,  , è la sua opinione e per quanto condivisibile ,prendere quella decisione per me è un dolore immane.


Sicuramente è un dolore immane...io tradisco come ha tradito tua moglie...in una vita passata con mio marito non avevo mai pensato al tradimento anche quando ne avrei avuto la possibilità...poi è arrivato lui e l'impossibile è diventato possibile...se ti devo dire che lo cambierei con mio marito ti assicuro che non lo farei mai...per assurdo il frequentare lui mi ha portato a pensare sempre più che l'unico uomo con cui mi va di condividere la mia vita è mio marito...ma ci ricaschiamo ciclicamente... è come una droga...con mio marito ho sempre avuto un rapporto esplosivo in tutti i sensi, dalle litigate al sesso...lui è la tranquillità fatta persona che so per certo che alla lunga mi annoierebbe ma preso a piccole dosi mi fa stare bene...credo quindi a tua moglie quando dice di voler solo te... non so però cosa sia meglio per te...non mi sembri uno che riesce a calmarsi e passare sopra a questa cosa...mio marito sarebbe come te e da una parte vi capisco.


----------



## Venice30 (30 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sicuramente è un dolore immane...io tradisco come ha tradito tua moglie...in una vita passata con mio marito non avevo mai pensato al tradimento anche quando ne avrei avuto la possibilità...poi è arrivato lui e l'impossibile è diventato possibile...se ti devo dire che lo cambierei con mio marito ti assicuro che non lo farei mai...per assurdo il frequentare lui mi ha portato a pensare sempre più che l'unico uomo con cui mi va di condividere la mia vita è mio marito...ma ci ricaschiamo ciclicamente... è come una droga...con mio marito ho sempre avuto un rapporto esplosivo in tutti i sensi, dalle litigate al sesso...lui è la tranquillità fatta persona che so per certo che alla lunga mi annoierebbe ma preso a piccole dosi mi fa stare bene...credo quindi a tua moglie quando dice di voler solo te... non so però cosa sia meglio per te...non mi sembri uno che riesce a calmarsi e passare sopra a questa cosa...mio marito sarebbe come te e da una parte vi capisco.


Quindi vai a letto con il tuo amante, nonché socio, di tuo marito, per rafforzare ancora di più l'idea che tuo marito è l'uomo della tua vita?


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Quindi vai a letto con il tuo amante, nonché socio, di tuo marito, per rafforzare ancora di più l'idea che tuo marito è l'uomo della tua vita?


Guarda sinceramente quello che faccio io sono cazzi miei...poi continui a parlare come se te conoscessi me e la mia situazione...mi metto a ridere per non piangere


----------



## Venice30 (30 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Guarda sinceramente quello che faccio io sono cazzi miei...poi continui a parlare come se te conoscessi me e la mia situazione...mi metto a ridere per non piangere


Raccontatela come vuoi. 
La verità fa male.


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Raccontatela come vuoi.
> La verità fa male.


Scusa se lascio questa interessante conversazione ma ho da preparare cena...buona serata


----------



## Venice30 (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ci trovi di strano?
> Si vede che non hai letto niente qui.
> Quasi tutti tradiscono proprio perché non vogliono chiudere il matrimonio.
> Tradiscono come farebbero un viaggio soli. Una divagazione per trovare una nuova carica per continuare il matrimonio con più serenità.


Mah se c'è bisogno di tradire per mantenere in piedi un matrimonio allora c'è qualche problema. 
Posso capire la coppia, si sperimenta insieme o ognuno per fatti suoi o addirittura che ognuno fa la propria vita dopo un discorso aperto e sincero, ma quando di parla di eventuali corna tutti attenti. 
La verità è che nessun traditore vorrebbe le corna, però loro possono metterle. 
Della serie io rubo ma nessuno deve rubare me.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah se c'è bisogno di tradire per mantenere in piedi un matrimonio allora c'è qualche problema.
> Posso capire la coppia, si sperimenta insieme o ognuno per fatti suoi o addirittura che ognuno fa la propria vita dopo un discorso aperto e sincero, ma quando di parla di eventuali corna tutti attenti.
> La verità è che nessun traditore vorrebbe le corna, però loro possono metterle.
> Della serie io rubo ma nessuno deve rubare me.


Non so come la prenderebbero i traditori.
Però è evidente che tradire è una cosa sbagliata e fuori dal patto di coppia.
Ognuno lo fa per motivi propri. 
Non credo che sia utile dire che è una schifezza. Lo sanno già.


----------



## Venice30 (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come la prenderebbero i traditori.
> Però è evidente che tradire è una cosa sbagliata e fuori dal patto di coppia.
> Ognuno lo fa per motivi propri.
> Non credo che sia utile dire che è una schifezza. Lo sanno già.


Com'è droga per loro è droga anche i loro coniugi. 
È una droca drocata.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non è andata così e sai perché? Perché la sera stessa della sua confessione davanti a me gli ha scritto un messaggio dicendogli che ama suo marito che ha fatto una cosa da fuori di testa e che non voleva più vederlo. Più prova di così….


Questa vale come prova se lo faceva a tua insaputa. Ma così che valore vuoi che abbia ?
Sbaglio o sei leggermente ingenuo ?


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah se c'è bisogno di tradire per mantenere in piedi un matrimonio allora c'è qualche problema.
> Posso capire la coppia, si sperimenta insieme o ognuno per fatti suoi o addirittura che ognuno fa la propria vita dopo un discorso aperto e sincero, ma quando di parla di eventuali corna tutti attenti.
> La verità è che nessun traditore vorrebbe le corna, però loro possono metterle.
> Della serie io rubo ma nessuno deve rubare me.


Su questo mi trovo d’accordo.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come la prenderebbero i traditori.
> Però è evidente che tradire è una cosa sbagliata e fuori dal patto di coppia.
> Ognuno lo fa per motivi propri.
> Non credo che sia utile dire che è una schifezza. Lo sanno già.


Il punto, secondo me, a parte la mission impossible di restaurare la fiducia, è che quando si decide di tradire si mette sul piatto più o meno consciamente la possibilità di essere scoperti.
E' questo mettere sulla bilancia il valore del proprio matrimonio alla stregua di qualche scopata che può diventare inacettabile.


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ricordati sempre che chi fa corna, sceglie Il proprio matrimonio.
> Diversamente andrebbe da un avvocato.


Però scusa pinco quindi le scelte sono due? Avvocato o amante? Quindi scegli di tradire perché altrimenti divorzieresti? Allora meglio lasciarsi eh…


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Sono ancora in casa  anche se dormo nella camera degli ospiti,  ufficialmente perché russo ( questo per i figli),  nessuno al di fuori di noi  sa nulla e devo  decidere come e quando mettere fine al matrimonio. e non è facile   perché ho i figli


Tua moglie è consapevole che te ne stai per andare? Come prenderà la cosa?
Avete valutato attentamente se provare a ricostruire?


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Avete valutato attentamente se provare a ricostruire?


Più che altro è lui a dover valutare. È lui che è stato tradito. Per me comunque ha fatto la scelta giusta.


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il punto, secondo me, a parte la mission impossible di restaurare la fiducia, è che quando si decide di tradire si mette sul piatto più o meno consciamente la possibilità di essere scoperti.
> E' questo mettere sulla bilancia il valore del proprio matrimonio alla stregua di qualche scopata che può diventare inacettabile.


ecco perchè mi imbufalisce!


----------



## Alberto (30 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Questa vale come prova se lo faceva a tua insaputa. Ma così che valore vuoi che abbia ?
> Sbaglio o sei leggermente ingenuo ?


Sbagli alla grande. Il mio errore è stato fidarmi. Credimi che ho 1000 strumenti per controllare tutto, che va dai messaggi, alle telefonate, agli spostamenti, ad altre cose che in posso dire.


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Tua moglie è consapevole che te ne stai per andare? Come prenderà la cosa?
> Avete valutato attentamente se provare a ricostruire?


ne è terribilmente  consapevole   mi conosce bene .


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sicuramente è un dolore immane...io tradisco come ha tradito tua moglie...in una vita passata con mio marito non avevo mai pensato al tradimento anche quando ne avrei avuto la possibilità...poi è arrivato lui e l'impossibile è diventato possibile...se ti devo dire che lo cambierei con mio marito ti assicuro che non lo farei mai...per assurdo il frequentare lui mi ha portato a pensare sempre più che l'unico uomo con cui mi va di condividere la mia vita è mio marito...ma ci ricaschiamo ciclicamente... è come una droga...con mio marito ho sempre avuto un rapporto esplosivo in tutti i sensi, dalle litigate al sesso...lui è la tranquillità fatta persona che so per certo che alla lunga mi annoierebbe ma preso a piccole dosi mi fa stare bene...credo quindi a tua moglie quando dice di voler solo te... non so però cosa sia meglio per te...non mi sembri uno che riesce a calmarsi e passare sopra a questa cosa...mio marito sarebbe come te e da una parte vi capisco.


l'unica cosa che mi permetto di dirti : fai attenzione a tutto.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sbagli alla grande. Il mio errore è stato fidarmi. Credimi che ho 1000 strumenti per controllare tutto, che va dai messaggi, alle telefonate, agli spostamenti, ad altre cose che in posso dire.


E farai mille controlli al giorno tutta la vita ?
Davanti a te … scrivere queste cose … è scontato. 
cos’altro poteva scrivere ?


----------



## Alberto (30 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E farai mille controlli al giorno tutta la vita ?
> Davanti a te … scrivere queste cose … è scontato.
> cos’altro poteva scrivere ?


Poteva starsene muta e non confessare, non pensi ?


----------



## ionio36 (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Mia moglie a detta sua è stata affascinata dall'eloquio forbito e dalla personalità  del suo collega di filosofia,    riusciva a portare tutto il consiglio di classe e  dei docenti sulle sue posizioni , lui  ha notato questa cosa ed ha cominciato a corteggiarla   con gentilezza ecc.
> l'ho scoperta per un  piccolo particolare , poi ho dato mandato  a investigatore ora lei continua a ribadirmi e giurare che è stata solo una sbandatina , una scivolata può capitare ,  ti sei mai lamentato di me?  facevamo l'amore come sempre due o tre volte a settimana e con piacere !non  distruggere tutto quello che abbiamo costruito, questa è la continua litania ecco anche perché  dormo  in altra stanza.  credo che mi separerò , ma lo farò lo farò  ad anno nuovo . Ho letto anche io l'intervista di Fabio Volo,  , è la sua opinione e per quanto condivisibile ,prendere quella decisione per me è un dolore immane.


Se la lasci, non è detto che troverai donne migliori! In fondo non ha parlato male.
Ma pensaci bene!
Prima di decidere, prenditi degli spazi solo per te, poi come si dice la notte porta consiglio!


----------



## Lara3 (30 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Poteva starsene muta e non confessare, non pensi ?


No, non lo penso.
Le diamo pure una medaglia perché ha confessato ?
Ma non è lei quella scontenta della prestazione del suo nuovo amante perché « non è sceso « ?
Ma riesci ad immaginare cosa sarebbe successo se lui fosse sceso ??
Tu saresti qui a raccontare queste cose ?
No!
Dormivi beato senza sapere nulla.
Aldilà che una moglie che confessa di essere rimasta male perché lui non è sceso… la dice lunga su chi era invaghito da chi.’


----------



## CIRCE74 (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che mi permetto di dirti : fai attenzione a tutto.


Ti ringrazio per il consiglio...


----------



## Etta (30 Novembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sbagli alla grande. Il mio errore è stato fidarmi. Credimi che ho 1000 strumenti per controllare tutto, che va dai messaggi, alle telefonate, agli spostamenti, ad altre cose che in posso dire.


Vabbè adesso vogliamo sapere però.  


ionio36 ha detto:


> Se la lasci, non è detto che troverai donne migliori!


Non è detto che ne troverà però non è nemmeno detto che invece non ne trovi. Di sicuro non deve tenersela solo perché magari non trova di meglio.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però scusa pinco quindi le scelte sono due? Avvocato o amante? Quindi scegli di tradire perché altrimenti divorzieresti? Allora meglio lasciarsi eh…


Vedo che non comprendi.
Nella testa del cornificatore cosa passa?
Mi piace una, c’e filin uh che filin, mai provata una cosa cosi, mai sentito così, un che filin, son tuto caldo, uh che soda, uh che carne fresca.
Uh ricambia le attenzioni, uh che fascino, che oratore, che legansa, che sciarm, che omo, che dona, altro che quella sguattera che ho a casa che mi aspetta sempre in pigiama e sciavat (ciabatte).
Uh ci vediamo, ops, come faccio, eh no non posso mica scriverci mentre sono addivanato con la mia sciura, deve essere una cosa solo nostra, e poi sto così bene sul mio divano, mica mi ci voglio separare per una cosa così romantica e poi se mi sgama, mi crepa di mazzate.
uh che filin, che dona, che muscoletti.
E si però io non voglio mica che tutti sappiano, a parte la gran figura di merda con amici, colleghi, figli, moglie, parenti della moglie, capo, no no, io son quello da sposare, però usti mi piace troppo la bernarda quindi devo scegliere, no però tra una e l’altra fregna (domestica e non domestica) bensì tra entrambe o solo una volendo e si sceglie quasi sempre entrambe.
Quindi l’alternativa anzi le alternative sono sempre due:
tradire
non tradire
fare
non fare
se tradisci e quindi fai decidi di voler rimanere sposato
se non tradisci e quindi non fai decidi di voler rimanere sposato
poi ce ne sarebbe un’altra, vai dall’avvocato e divorzi, ma prima di far corna. Dopo…quando si ha un back up si ha una spinta maggiore.
quanti la scelgono? Due su cento?
qua dentro in quanti prima di far corna han divorziato?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il punto, secondo me, a parte la mission impossible di restaurare la fiducia, è che quando si decide di tradire si mette sul piatto più o meno consciamente la possibilità di essere scoperti.
> E' questo mettere sulla bilancia il valore del proprio matrimonio alla stregua di qualche scopata che può diventare inacettabile.


Non è così.
In una fase di esaltazione, hanno la sicurezza che, anche se scoperti, verranno perdonati o che (vivendo nella fase di mostrizzazione del coniuge, il tradito ne sarebbe indifferente, anzi sarebbe un mezzo per riequilibrare un matrimonio in cui è il traditore a sentirsi il coniuge vessato) non ci sarebbero conseguenze.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è così.
> In una fase di esaltazione, hanno la sicurezza che, anche se scoperti, verranno perdonati o che (vivendo nella fase di mostrizzazione del coniuge, il tradito ne sarebbe indifferente, anzi sarebbe un mezzo per riequilibrare un matrimonio in cui è il traditore a sentirsi il coniuge vessato) non ci sarebbero conseguenze.


Certo che veniamo perdonati.
Con le parole giuste e il cornificatore essendo un gran bugiardo le sa usare, se vuole di fa perdonare.
Ma deve volerlo e per volerlo deve sapere bene quanto conta per lui quello che sta per perdere.
Mica tutti ne sono consapevoli sai?


----------



## Venice30 (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è così.
> In una fase di esaltazione, hanno la sicurezza che, anche se scoperti, verranno perdonati o che (vivendo nella fase di mostrizzazione del coniuge, il tradito ne sarebbe indifferente, anzi sarebbe un mezzo per riequilibrare un matrimonio in cui è il traditore a sentirsi il coniuge vessato) non ci sarebbero conseguenze.


Danno per scontato tutto, compreso il coniuge.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Danno per scontato tutto, compreso il coniuge.


Ma, secondo te, chi fa una rapina o un furto pensa di essere preso? 
Io sono appassionata di processi. È impressionante come siano convinti di poter intortare la giuria.


----------



## Lostris (30 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> *Se la lasci, non è detto che troverai donne migliori!* In fondo non ha parlato male.
> Ma pensaci bene!
> Prima di decidere, prenditi degli spazi solo per te, poi come si dice la notte porta consiglio!


Ma che ragionamento è?!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che ragionamento è?!


Ionicoionicoionico


----------



## Venice30 (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma, secondo te, chi fa una rapina o un furto pensa di essere preso?
> Io sono appassionata di processi. È impressionante come siano convinti di poter intortare la giuria.


Della serie sono riuscita/o a fargliela sotto al naso fin'ora e continuerò cosi. 
Mamma mia che bello.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Della serie sono riuscita/o a fargliela sotto al naso fin'ora e continuerò cosi.
> Mamma mia che bello.


Non è questione di bello o brutto.
Che è brutto lo sanno anche i traditori.
È questione di capire, se vuoi.


----------



## Venice30 (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questione di bello o brutto.
> Che è brutto lo sanno anche i traditori.
> È questione di capire, se vuoi.


Lo sanno, semplicemente per loro è più importante la passione con l'amante che il resto(la famiglia).
Se uno vuole smettere, smette.
La droga come la chiamano è una grande cazzata


----------



## ionio36 (30 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè adesso vogliamo sapere però.
> 
> Non è detto che ne troverà però non è nemmeno detto che invece non ne trovi. Di sicuro non deve tenersela solo perché magari non trova di meglio.


Come farebbe a saperlo,che sarebbero migliori o peggiori? Allora ad esempio, se sei cornificata da una vita, ma non lo sai, allora sei contenta?
Chi lo sa? L'unico modo per superare queste cose, è dare più spazio a se stessi! Imparare ad amarsi di più. Imparare anche a stare da soli! Dipendere meno dal partner! E perché no, avere anche delle amicizie femminili almeno non escluderle. (Parlo di amicizie e non fraintendete)!


----------



## ionio36 (30 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che ragionamento è?!


È il ragionamento di uno che non la pensa come te!


----------



## Actorus (30 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Se la lasci, non è detto che troverai donne migliori! In fondo non ha parlato male.
> Ma pensaci bene!
> Prima di decidere, prenditi degli spazi solo per te, poi come si dice la notte porta consiglio!


Ionio36,  non credi che potrei trovare di meglio? ma davvero?, ora come ora è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri trovare un'altra donna. ma  molto modestamente oltre ad essere un bell'uomo ho sempre sottolineo sempre avuti segnali positivi in tal senso, solo che io non ho dato corda ho sempre volutamente ignorato o lasciato correre  perché  ho sempre avuto un impegno militare nella fedeltà, ora devo costatare aimè malriposto.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Lo sanno, semplicemente per loro è più importante la passione con l'amante che il resto(la famiglia).
> Se uno vuole smettere, smette.
> La droga come la chiamano è una grande cazzata


Secondo me prima di prendere decisioni sulla base delle emozioni che stai provando ora, dovresti imparare a comprendere l'altro punto di vista,  quello del traditore. 
Altrimenti resterai tutta la vita con un rancore che avvelenera' anche qualsiasi futuro rapporto.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Ionio36,  non credi che potrei trovare di meglio? ma davvero?, ora come ora è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri trovare un'altra donna. ma  molto modestamente oltre ad essere un bell'uomo ho sempre sottolineo sempre avuti segnali positivi in tal senso, solo che io non ho dato corda ho sempre volutamente ignorato o lasciato correre  perché  ho sempre avuto un impegno militare nella fedeltà, ora devo costatare aimè malriposto.


Esposto così sembra più un problema di orgoglio ferito. 
Cosa altro provi?


----------



## Venice30 (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me prima di prendere decisioni sulla base delle emozioni che stai provando ora, dovresti imparare a comprendere l'altro punto di vista,  quello del traditore.
> Altrimenti resterai tutta la vita con un rancore che avvelenera' anche qualsiasi futuro rapporto.


Io non porto rancore a nessuno, figurati.


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Come farebbe a saperlo,che sarebbero migliori o peggiori? Allora ad esempio, se sei cornificata da una vita, ma non lo sai, allora sei contenta?
> Chi lo sa? L'unico modo per superare queste cose, è dare più spazio a se stessi! Imparare ad amarsi di più. Imparare anche a stare da soli! Dipendere meno dal partner! E perché no, avere anche delle amicizie femminili almeno non escluderle. (Parlo di amicizie e non fraintendete)!


Sì certo sono d’accordo. Ma di fatti stiamo parlando in relazione al fatto che lui SAPPIA. Se uno non lo sa, a meno che non sorgano altri problemi, non ci sta a pensare.



Actorus ha detto:


> Ionio36,  non credi che potrei trovare di meglio? ma davvero?, ora come ora è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri trovare un'altra donna. ma  molto modestamente oltre ad essere un bell'uomo ho sempre sottolineo sempre avuti segnali positivi in tal senso, solo che io non ho dato corda ho sempre volutamente ignorato o lasciato correre  perché  ho sempre avuto un impegno militare nella fedeltà, ora devo costatare aimè malriposto.


Ma certo che troverai secondo me. Lascia fare al destino.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me prima di prendere decisioni sulla base delle emozioni che stai provando ora, dovresti imparare a comprendere l'altro punto di vista,  quello del traditore.
> Altrimenti resterai tutta la vita con un rancore che avvelenera' anche qualsiasi futuro rapporto.


Quale è il punto di vista del traditore ?
Pernsi che solo a un certo tipo di persone capitano occasioni per vacanze extra ?
Il punto di vista del traditore è che la famiglia vale meno di una trombata .. 
E vale la pena rischiare ... Tanto si rischia poco  ..


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vedo che non comprendi.
> Nella testa del cornificatore cosa passa?
> Mi piace una, c’e filin uh che filin, mai provata una cosa cosi, mai sentito così, un che filin, son tuto caldo, uh che soda, uh che carne fresca.
> Uh ricambia le attenzioni, uh che fascino, che oratore, che legansa, che sciarm, che omo, che dona, *altro che quella sguattera che ho a casa che mi aspetta sempre in pigiama e sciavat (ciabatte)*.
> ...


Mavaffanculo eh  (leggi il grassetto)
Comunque no, non capisco proprio


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quale è il punto di vista del traditore ?
> Pernsi che solo a un certo tipo di persone capitano occasioni per vacanze extra ?
> Il punto di vista del traditore è che la famiglia vale meno di una trombata ..
> E vale la pena rischiare ... Tanto si rischia poco  ..


Però scusa, io non lo voglio uno che è fedele solo perché ha troppa paura di rimetterci…


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sbagli alla grande. Il mio errore è stato fidarmi. Credimi che ho 1000 strumenti per controllare tutto, che va dai messaggi, alle telefonate, agli spostamenti, ad altre cose che in posso dire.


Ma ora non ti fidi più..... cioè sembri un investigatore privato....deve essere abbastanza impegnativo pensare di stare con lei e allo stesso tempo vivere con il pensiero di doverla controllare di continuo, non vorrei sembrare steonzo ma se fossi in lei ad una certa mi romperei anche le palle di una tale pressione al di là che ha sbagliato,nel momento in cui decidi che la perdoni ....fallo e dalle la fiducia ,altrimenti....


----------



## Alberto (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Ma ora non ti fidi più..... cioè sembri un investigatore privato....deve essere abbastanza impegnativo pensare di stare con lei e allo stesso tempo vivere con il pensiero di doverla controllare di continuo, non vorrei sembrare steonzo ma se fossi in lei ad una certa mi romperei anche le palle di una tale pressione al di là che ha sbagliato,nel momento in cui decidi che la perdoni ....fallo e dalle la fiducia ,altrimenti....


Qui ti do ragione. Ma, per fare quello che dici tu, ci vuole tempo, la fiducia si guadagna con il tempo (e forse non del tutto), dopo averla fatta perdere. Io ce la sto mettendo tutta, ma lei deve aiutarmi.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però scusa, io non lo voglio uno che è fedele solo perché ha troppa paura di rimetterci…


Effettivamente meglio uno serenamente fedele e infedele. Non si è mai contenti mi sa.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Qui ti do ragione. Ma, per fare quello che dici tu, ci vuole tempo, la fiducia si guadagna con il tempo (e forse non del tutto), dopo averla fatta perdere. Io ce la sto mettendo tutta, ma lei deve aiutarmi.


Stamattina ho visto qualche simpatica intervista a commercianti di religione coranica operanti a Milano. Intervista che trattava la loro concezione di matrimonio e serve ops mogli.
Secondo me noi maschi occidentali e cornuti abbiamo molto da imparare sulla “gestione della moglie”.
Pensa che uno ha detto: se si veste troppo scoperta la picchio, non l’ammazzo ma la picchio. 
Leggendoti ti ho ricollegato a questi “Signori cosi devoti alla loro fede”.

Lasciala libera tua moglie, basta controlli e menate di sto genere.
La fedelta‘ coniugale è una risorsa frutto di libera scelta.
Lei DEVE essere libera di scegliere con chi accoppiarsi.
E pure tu, di scegliere se rimanere marito o meno.

Ma che vita fai? Cioè ti svegli la mattina ed il tuo pensiero primario è controllare tua moglie?
A che pro?
Che modo di vivere e‘ questo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pensa che uno ha detto: se si veste troppo scoperta la picchio, non l’ammazzo ma la picchio.


Altro che autoreggenti...
Ero fottuta...
Mi sa che ogni giorno prendevo un sacco di botte...
Cmq per tornare al ns forumino...
Non può passare la vita come hai giustamente detto tu a controllare i comportamenti della moglie ..
Non è vita...
Se un giorno la dovesse vedere solamente più raggiante o più sensuale innescherebbe in lui una tale insicurezza da mandarlo fuori di testa...
Altro che controllo al cellulare...
Le metterà un micro chip tipo quello dei cani...


----------



## Alberto (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Stamattina ho visto qualche simpatica intervista a commercianti di religione coranica operanti a Milano. Intervista che trattava la loro concezione di matrimonio e serve ops mogli.
> Secondo me noi maschi occidentali e cornuti abbiamo molto da imparare sulla “gestione della moglie”.
> Pensa che uno ha detto: se si veste troppo scoperta la picchio, non l’ammazzo ma la picchio.
> Leggendoti ti ho ricollegato a questi “Signori cosi devoti alla loro fede”.
> ...


Lei deve essere libera di accoppiarsi con chi vuole senza problemi. Naturalmente prima mi lascia e poi può fare quello che vuole. Lo stesso vale per me. Se ho voglia di andare con un’ altra donna giusto, posso essere libero di farlo, dopo averla lasciata. Molti si dimenticano che quando ci si sposa c’è un giuramento: “ 
*Io, N., accolgo te, N., come mio sposo.
Prometto di esserti fedele sempre,
nella gioia e nel dolore,
nella salute e nella malattia,
e di amarti e onorarti
tutti i giorni della mia.*


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Altro che autoreggenti...
> Ero fottuta...
> Mi sa che ogni giorno prendevo un sacco di botte...
> Cmq per tornare al ns forumino...
> ...


Madona Santa che ansia.
Io con mia moglie sono sportivo:
l’importante è partecipare.
cioe‘ se la da ANCHE a me, è il matrimonio perfetto.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei deve essere libera di accoppiarsi con chi vuole senza problemi. Naturalmente prima mi lascia e poi può fare quello che vuole. Lo stesso vale per me. Se ho voglia di andare con un’ altra donna giusto, posso essere libero di farlo, dopo averla lasciata. Molti si dimenticano che quando ci si sposa c’è un giuramento: “
> *Io, N., accolgo te, N., come mio sposo.
> Prometto di esserti fedele sempre,
> nella gioia e nel dolore,
> ...


E quindi? La vita è cambiata, voi non siete più quelli di allora, lei ancora meno avendo pure provato di meglio, quindi che si fa?
Si dive scegliere se in virtù di quella promessa si continua a viveredimmerda, o si sceglie in virtù del cambiamento che, piaccia o non piaccia, è arrivato, scegliere di provare a vivere diversamente, scevri da controlli, ansie, paure di confronto.
Tu cosa hai scelto?


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non è così.*
> In una fase di esaltazione, hanno la sicurezza che, anche se scoperti, verranno perdonati o che (vivendo nella fase di mostrizzazione del coniuge, il tradito ne sarebbe indifferente, anzi sarebbe un mezzo per riequilibrare un matrimonio in cui è il traditore a sentirsi il coniuge vessato) non ci sarebbero conseguenze.


Ne sei certa?
Credo che spesso sia sostanzialmente un riposizionamento di valore, una cosa a cui tenevi magari molto (il matrimonio) diventa meno importante di una sbandata stile adolescenziale, della voglia di provare qualcosa di nuovo, del trasporto che provi verso la novità del momento.
Quando ci sei dentro hai già deciso, hai già ricollocato, hai già stabilito il valore delle cose.
A prescindere che poi uno possa pensare di uscirne pulito o meno.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però scusa, io non lo voglio uno che è fedele solo perché ha troppa paura di rimetterci…


Se tradisce non c'è ne amore ne fiducia  , altrimenti ci sarebbe dialogo su certe questioni .
Se si tradisce si pensa solo ai fatti propri , coniuge e famiglia non vengono proprio calcolati . Effettivamente è vero non perde nulla


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Approvatemi i messaggi maremmamaiala.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente meglio uno serenamente fedele e infedele. Non si è mai contenti mi sa.


Ah io non mi accontento mai
L’ho scritto anche sulla firma


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se tradisce non c'è ne amore ne fiducia  , altrimenti ci sarebbe dialogo su certe questioni .
> Se si tradisce si pensa solo ai fatti propri , coniuge e famiglia non vengono proprio calcolati . Effettivamente è vero non perde nulla


Ma io non sarei così categorica sul “non c’è amore” semplicemente come dicevano anche brunetta e spleen ci sono priorità diverse, che non significa necessariamente non amare
Questo ovviamente non significa che si perdoni ad occhi chiusi o che poi al tradito passi in due minuti


----------



## Alberto (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quindi? La vita è cambiata, voi non siete più quelli di allora, lei ancora meno avendo pure provato di meglio, quindi che si fa?
> Si dive scegliere se in virtù di quella promessa si continua a viveredimmerda, o si sceglie in virtù del cambiamento che, piaccia o non piaccia, è arrivato, scegliere di provare a vivere diversamente, scevri da controlli, ansie, paure di confronto.
> Tu cosa hai scelto?


Probabilmente non hai letto tutti i post, visto che hai scritto che ha provato di meglio. È andata esattamente all’ opposto. Detto questo, io non ho scelto, sto cercando di scegliere e cioè vorrei salvare il matrimonio è la famiglia, ma è un percorso lungo e non so se riuscirò ad arrivare all’ arrivo… ci sto provando.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Probabilmente non hai letto tutti i post, visto che hai scritto che ha provato di meglio. È andata esattamente all’ opposto. Detto questo, io non ho scelto, sto cercando di scegliere e cioè vorrei salvare il matrimonio è la famiglia, ma è un percorso lungo e non so se riuscirò ad arrivare all’ arrivo… ci sto provando.


vuoi salvare il matrimonio e quindi l’istituzione o la coppia? Non sono la stessa cosa. 

Sul meglio o peggio, inutile che te la canti.
Nel momento in cui si sceglie di tradire si è già scelto per qualcosa che si reputa migliore.
Che poi non vada come si era sperato vuol dire nulla.
La prossima volta andrà meglio. 
Non parlo ovviamente di sesso, il pisello lo hanno tutti.


----------



## Alberto (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> vuoi salvare il matrimonio e quindi l’istituzione o la coppia? Non sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> Sul meglio o peggio, inutile che te la canti.
> Nel momento in cui si sceglie di tradire si è già scelto per qualcosa che si reputa migliore.
> ...


Non sono d’accordo. Non è detto che si tradisce perché si reputa meglio del coniuge. Quante persone hanno tradito con altre persone peggio del coniuge? Guarda anche nelle coppie dei vip. Quanti hanno delle modelle fighe e tradiscono con ciospi. Si tradisce anche per curiosità. Mi pare di averlo già scritto, mia moglie era stata solo con me, quando ci siamo messi insieme era vergine e non aveva avuto altri uomini oltre me. Non giustifico niente, ma se unisco alla curiosità, anche il complimento di un giovanotto ad una milf che soffre l’ invecchiamento (pur ancora bellissima), tiro le somme e capisco (non condivido ne accetto), quello che è successo.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo. Non è detto che si tradisce perché si reputa meglio del coniuge. Quante persone hanno tradito con altre persone peggio del coniuge? Guarda anche nelle coppie dei vip. Quanti hanno delle modelle fighe e tradiscono con ciospi. Si tradisce anche per curiosità. Mi pare di averlo già scritto, mia moglie era stata solo con me, quando ci siamo messi insieme era vergine e non aveva avuto altri uomini oltre me. Non giustifico niente, ma se unisco alla curiosità, anche il complimento di un giovanotto ad una milf che soffre l’ invecchiamento (pur ancora bellissima), tiro le somme e capisco (non condivido ne accetto), quello che è successo.


Lo capisci talmente tanto che trovi normale mettere in atto tutti i tuoi strumenti di controllo.
Giusto?


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> altro che quella sguattera che ho a casa che mi aspetta sempre in pigiama e sciavat (ciabatte).


Morta.


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma, secondo te, chi fa una rapina o un furto pensa di essere preso?*
> Io sono appassionata di processi. È impressionante come siano convinti di poter intortare la giuria.


Beh in realtà sì. Lo metteranno sicuramente in conto no?


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei deve essere libera di accoppiarsi con chi vuole senza problemi. Naturalmente prima mi lascia e poi può fare quello che vuole. Lo stesso vale per me. Se ho voglia di andare con un’ altra donna giusto, posso essere libero di farlo, dopo averla lasciata. Molti si dimenticano che quando ci si sposa c’è un giuramento: “
> *Io, N., accolgo te, N., come mio sposo.
> Prometto di esserti fedele sempre,
> nella gioia e nel dolore,
> ...


Eh mi sa che in pochi lo rispettano.


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però scusa, io non lo voglio uno che è fedele solo perché ha troppa paura di rimetterci…


Tipo il prof.  Eh ma guarda che tantissimi sono così.



Alberto ha detto:


> Qui ti do ragione. Ma, per fare quello che dici tu, ci vuole tempo, la fiducia si guadagna con il tempo (e forse non del tutto), dopo averla fatta perdere. Io ce la sto mettendo tutta, ma lei deve aiutarmi.


Sì ma tantissimo tempo secondo me.


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> vuoi salvare il matrimonio e quindi l’istituzione o la coppia? Non sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> Sul meglio o peggio, inutile che te la canti.
> Nel momento in cui si sceglie di tradire si è già scelto per qualcosa che si reputa migliore.
> ...


Non la vedo così...."hai scelto per qualcosa di migliore" mi sembra troppo perché non lo puoi sapere, personalmente ho trovato quella spensieratezza,quella voglia di follia, quel tornare "ragazzini" che non sempre resta dopo anni di matrimonio/convivenza, ma non mi sento di dire che sia migliore,su certe cose si su altre no....poi magari mi sbaglio


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Non la vedo così...."hai scelto per qualcosa di migliore" mi sembra troppo perché non lo puoi sapere, personalmente ho trovato quella spensieratezza,quella voglia di follia, quel tornare "ragazzini" che non sempre resta dopo anni di matrimonio/convivenza, ma non mi sento di dire che sia migliore,su certe cose si su altre no....poi magari mi sbaglio


quindi si manda a puttane una storia per un salto nel buio? per sentirsi giovani e pirla a 50 anni?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Non la vedo così...."hai scelto per qualcosa di migliore" mi sembra troppo perché non lo puoi sapere, personalmente ho trovato quella spensieratezza,quella voglia di follia, quel tornare "ragazzini" che non sempre resta dopo anni di matrimonio/convivenza, ma non mi sento di dire che sia migliore,su certe cose si su altre no....poi magari mi sbaglio


Per qualcosa di migliore non intendo naturalmente i cm o la durata.
Bendi quella sferzata di emozioni che un flirt esterno ti dona a che nessun coniuge tradito o amante single di coniuge infedele potrà mai comprendere appieno, non avendo appunto provato. L’infedele, soprattutto se alle prime armi, non è perfettamente sobrio in quel periodo, è drogato dalla situazione nuova ed esaltante che si viene a creare. E tutto appare colorato. Il matrimonio invece rimane in bianco e nero. Oh anche il bianco e nero ha il suo perché, io appassionato di fotografia lo apprezzo molto, ma rimane comunque in bianco e nero.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi si manda a puttane una storia per un salto nel buio? per sentirsi giovani e pirla a 50 anni?


Là si manda a puttane solo se non si sta attenti. E se non si sta attenti evidentemente c’è ben poco da mandare a puttana. Che non era ben poco quelli che non stanno attenti si accorgono generalmente dopo, ma oramai la frittata è fatta.


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi si manda a puttane una storia per un salto nel buio? per sentirsi giovani e pirla a 50 anni?


Se si manda a puttane una storia significa che non si è più convinti di quella storia. La nuova relazione e’ solamente la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi si manda a puttane una storia per un salto nel buio? per sentirsi giovani e pirla a 50 anni?


Illuminami su altri motivi che non siano un sbandata.... inizialmente


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Là si manda a puttane solo se non si sta attenti. E se non si sta attenti evidentemente c’è ben poco da mandare a puttana. Che non era ben poco quelli che non stanno attenti si accorgono generalmente dopo, ma oramai la frittata è fatta.


Spesso non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per qualcosa di migliore non intendo naturalmente i cm o la durata.
> Bendi quella sferzata di emozioni che un flirt esterno ti dona a che nessun coniuge tradito o amante single di coniuge infedele potrà mai comprendere appieno, non avendo appunto provato. L’infedele, soprattutto se alle prime armi, non è perfettamente sobrio in quel periodo, è drogato dalla situazione nuova ed esaltante che si viene a creare. E tutto appare colorato. Il matrimonio invece rimane in bianco e nero. Oh anche il bianco e nero ha il suo perché, io appassionato di fotografia lo apprezzo molto, ma rimane comunque in bianco e nero.


Esattamente quello che intendo.....lo fai perché vedi colore e non bianco e nero...poi il tempo se dura la relazione dirà il resto


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Illuminami su altri motivi che non siano un sbandata.... inizialmente


ma cosa ne so io? secondo te perché faccio domande?


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Là si manda a puttane solo se non si sta attenti. E se non si sta attenti evidentemente c’è ben poco da mandare a puttana. Che non era ben poco quelli che non stanno attenti si accorgono generalmente dopo, ma oramai la frittata è fatta.


ma qui si sta parlando di traditori che confessano, altro che stare attenti


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tipo il prof.  Eh ma guarda che tantissimi sono così.


il prof una sega, visto che non era fedele per niente


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma qui si sta parlando di traditori che confessano, altro che stare attenti


Questa ha confessato per paura di venire sgamata. Quindi sapeva bene di non essere stata abbastanza attenta.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Questa ha confessato per paura di venire sgamata. Quindi sapeva bene di non essere stata abbastanza attenta.


hai paura di essere sgamata quindi invece che negare confessi
coerente


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai paura di essere sgamata quindi invece che negare confessi
> coerente


Prima che lui lo venga a sapere da altri. Così ti vendi come quella pentita. Son strategie che si mettono in atto quando si è sprovveduti e superficiali nel gestire il corno.
Lato mio fino a che ce ne è stato bisogno ho sempre messo in atto atteggiamenti che mi hanno permesso sempre di non trovarmi a dare spiegazioni improvvisate.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Prima che lui lo venga a sapere da altri. Così ti vendi come quella pentita. Son strategie che si mettono in atto quando si è sprovveduti e superficiali nel gestire il corno.
> Lato mio fino a che ce ne è stato bisogno ho sempre messo in atto atteggiamenti che mi hanno permesso sempre di non trovarmi a dare spiegazioni improvvisate.


ma dove sono gli altri che vanno a dire tutto al marito? perché io in tutta la vita ne ho vista una sola andare dalla moglie (che dormiva da in piedi), a dirle "ma l'hai capito sì  o no che io vado a letto con tuo marito?"


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma cosa ne so io? secondo te perché faccio domande?


Ok scusa ho interpretato male il tuo messaggio.....a livello personale non l'ho fatto per sentirmi più giovane e pirla, anche se poi è successo perché il tradimento mi ha portato a sentirmi così, non lo nego assolutamente.....diciamo che il mio matrimonio andava avanti di routine,di poca complicità su tanti aspetti che all'inizio non erano così, per casualità ho conosciuto questa persona che mi ha fatto uscirà da tutto questo in vari modi e nulla , mi sono infatuato di questa persona e poi si dica quel che si voglia ma non è così facile rimettere i piedi per terra ......


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma dove sono gli altri che vanno a dire tutto al marito? perché io in tutta la vita ne ho vista una sola andare dalla moglie (che dormiva da in piedi), a dirle "ma l'hai capito sì  o no che io vado a letto con tuo marito?"


Su amando c’è gente che ha confessato. Ma anche qui, leggendo la moglie di Alberto. Non ha mica confessato lei?


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Su amando c’è gente che ha confessato. Ma anche qui, leggendo la moglie di Alberto. Non ha mica confessato lei?


sì però tu dici che si confessa per passare da quelli pentiti e per evitare un eventuale sgamo
ma al massimo ti sgama il coniuge, questi amanti che corrono dal coniuge dopo un paio di scopate per far saltare tutto io non li ho mai visti, anche quella che ti dicevo è stata amante per anni prima di andare, esasperata, dalla moglie


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Ok scusa ho interpretato male il tuo messaggio.....a livello personale non l'ho fatto per sentirmi più giovane e pirla, anche se poi è successo perché il tradimento mi ha portato a sentirmi così, non lo nego assolutamente.....diciamo che il mio matrimonio andava avanti di routine,di poca complicità su tanti aspetti che all'inizio non erano così, per casualità ho conosciuto questa persona che mi ha fatto uscirà da tutto questo in vari modi e nulla , mi sono infatuato di questa persona e poi si dica quel che si voglia ma non è così facile rimettere i piedi per terra ......


scusa eh ma tu hai scritto


Estranged76 ha detto:


> Non la vedo così...."hai scelto per qualcosa di migliore" mi sembra troppo perché non lo puoi sapere, personalmente ho trovato quella *spensieratezza,quella voglia di follia, quel tornare "ragazzini"* che non sempre resta dopo anni di matrimonio/convivenza, ma non mi sento di dire che sia migliore,su certe cose si su altre no....poi magari mi sbaglio


tutto questo perchè tu sei annoiato del tuo matrimonio ma non ti sei mai chiesto se anche tua moglie fosse annoiata? direi di sì visto che poi ha avuto almeno due storie, ma tu e la tua "amica" vi siete sentiti liberi di farvi i cazzi vostri a discapito di altre 6 persone


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il prof una sega, visto che non era fedele per niente


Sì ma poi si era tirato indietro perché aveva paura di essere sgamato.



omicron ha detto:


> questi amanti che corrono dal coniuge dopo un paio di scopate per far saltare tutto io non li ho mai visti,


Io ne ho visti. Magari non dopo due scopate però all’incirca.


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scusa eh ma tu hai scritto
> 
> tutto questo perchè tu sei annoiato del tuo matrimonio ma non ti sei mai chiesto se anche tua moglie fosse annoiata? direi di sì visto che poi ha avuto almeno due storie, ma tu e la tua "amica" vi siete sentiti liberi di farvi i cazzi vostri a discapito di altre 6 persone


Allora, nei due anni precendenti al tradimento ho cercato di ridare vita, ne ho parlato con lei e ho sottolineato che  ci era venuto a mancare qualcosa, per miei iniziative abbiamo cambiato un po' le cose ma si tornava sempre al punto di partenza.....perciò almeno su questo non ho nulla di cui pentirmi. Le sue due storie arrivano quando abbiamo deciso di convivere sotto lo stesso tetto momentaneamente per vedere come procedere con la separazione e in ogni caso io non sono tornato sulle mie scelte..lei si... Sul tradimento in sei mi puoi anche croceffiggere ma si sta parlando di tradimento perciò teoricamente nulla è giusto nel farlo in qualsiasi modo venga fatto


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Allora, nei due anni precendenti al tradimento ho cercato di ridare vita, ne ho parlato con lei e ho sottolineato che  ci era venuto a mancare qualcosa, per miei iniziative abbiamo cambiato un po' le cose ma si tornava sempre al punto di partenza.....perciò almeno su questo non ho nulla di cui pentirmi. Le sue due storie arrivano quando abbiamo deciso di convivere sotto lo stesso tetto momentaneamente per vedere come procedere con la separazione e in ogni caso io non sono tornato sulle mie scelte..lei si... Sul tradimento in sei mi puoi anche croceffiggere ma si sta parlando di tradimento perciò teoricamente nulla è giusto nel farlo in qualsiasi modo venga fatto


quindi tua moglie si meritava le  corna?


----------



## Venice30 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Allora, nei due anni precendenti al tradimento ho cercato di ridare vita, ne ho parlato con lei e ho sottolineato che  ci era venuto a mancare qualcosa, per miei iniziative abbiamo cambiato un po' le cose ma si tornava sempre al punto di partenza.....perciò almeno su questo non ho nulla di cui pentirmi. Le sue due storie arrivano quando abbiamo deciso di convivere sotto lo stesso tetto momentaneamente per vedere come procedere con la separazione e in ogni caso io non sono tornato sulle mie scelte..lei si... Sul tradimento in sei mi puoi anche croceffiggere ma si sta parlando di tradimento perciò teoricamente nulla è giusto nel farlo in qualsiasi modo venga fatto


Allora la 'colpa' è della coppia non di tua moglie, forse non sei stato in grado di mantenere quella vitalità, come non lo è stata tua moglie. 
Si parla di un fallimento di coppia.


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi tua moglie si meritava le  corna?


Scusa ne....ma leggi ultima parte del mio commento e risponditi da sola.....


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Allora la 'colpa' è della coppia non di tua moglie, forse non sei stato in grado di mantenere quella vitalità, come non lo è stata tua moglie.
> Si parla di un fallimento di coppia.


Sicuramente abbiamo fallito come copia....quello che ho potuto ho cercato di recuperarlo ma si vede che non era più abbastanza per entrambi


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Scusa ne....ma leggi ultima parte del mio commento e risponditi da sola.....





Estranged76 ha detto:


> Allora, nei due anni precendenti al tradimento ho cercato di ridare vita, ne ho parlato con lei e ho sottolineato che  ci era venuto a mancare qualcosa, per miei iniziative abbiamo cambiato un po' le cose ma si tornava sempre al punto di partenza.....perciò almeno su questo *non ho nulla di cui pentirmi*. Le sue due storie arrivano quando abbiamo deciso di convivere sotto lo stesso tetto momentaneamente per vedere come procedere con la separazione e in ogni caso io non sono tornato sulle mie scelte..lei si... Sul tradimento in sei mi puoi anche croceffiggere ma si sta parlando di tradimento perciò teoricamente nulla è giusto nel farlo in qualsiasi modo venga fatto


non hai nulla di cui pentirti, parole tue, mica mie, hai scaricato tutta la colpa su tua moglie per corna che si è presa lei, fatte da due persone delle quali si fidava, suo marito e una sua amica, nell'ultima riga parli in generale su quello che teoricamente non si dovrebbe fare ma che tu e la tua amica avete fatto veramente
poi fai tu eh... 
io mi limito a riportare quello che scrivi tu


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

questo lo scrivevo ad aprile https://tradimento.net/threads/sto-...glie-del-mio-amico.27682/page-12#post-2113031


----------



## Venice30 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Sicuramente abbiamo fallito come copia....quello che ho potuto ho cercato di recuperarlo ma si vede che non era più abbastanza per entrambi


Per te tua moglie non ha cercato di recuperare? Perché come la giri giri cerchi di uscirtene pulito in qualche modo


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma poi si era tirato indietro perché aveva paura di essere sgamato.
> 
> 
> Io ne ho visti. Magari non dopo due scopate però all’incirca.


perchè evidentemente il prof non si fidava di te che andavi a chiedere ai colleghi di lasciarvi soli in sala insegnanti per scopare

ne hai visti? dove? quando? racconta, amplia il tuo pensiero


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ne sei certa?
> Credo che spesso sia sostanzialmente un riposizionamento di valore, una cosa a cui tenevi magari molto (il matrimonio) diventa meno importante di una sbandata stile adolescenziale, della voglia di provare qualcosa di nuovo, del trasporto che provi verso la novità del momento.
> Quando ci sei dentro hai già deciso, hai già ricollocato, hai già stabilito il valore delle cose.
> A prescindere che poi uno possa pensare di uscirne pulito o meno.


Sono convinta che abbiano quel pensiero. Leggo il forum


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Rispondo qui ad entrambe, io non sono mica qui a volerne uscire pulito e nemmeno a passare per Santo....non lo sono.....non ho di cui pentirmi sul fatto di aver provato a recuperare il matrimonio,sulle corna lei non se le meritava e io sono stato debole nel farle, ok.....
Se io prendo mia moglie,le parlo,le dico le mie problematiche, la porto con me a fare terapia di coppia e in cambio ottengo un suo comportamento uguale ,dal mio punto di vista no....non hai fatto abbastanza....poi ritorniamo sul tradimento...ho sbagliato io, su questo non ci piove!!! Ho sbagliato,ma non posso tornare indietro


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Spesso non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.


Porta anche la tua esperienza, se ne hai.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Rispondo qui ad entrambe, io non sono mica qui a volerne uscire pulito e nemmeno a passare per Santo....non lo sono.....non ho di cui pentirmi sul fatto di aver provato a recuperare il matrimonio,sulle corna lei non se le meritava e io sono stato debole nel farle, ok.....
> Se io prendo mia moglie,le parlo,le dico le mie problematiche, la porto con me a fare terapia di coppia e in cambio ottengo un suo comportamento uguale ,dal mio punto di vista no....non hai fatto abbastanza....poi ritorniamo sul tradimento...ho sbagliato io, su questo non ci piove!!! Ho sbagliato,ma non posso tornare indietro


Però è buffa, anche se diffusa, questa idea di terapia di coppia in cui il terapeuta dovrebbe dare ragione a uno dei due è convincere l’altro a cambiare.
Per forza poi non si è soddisfatti.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì però tu dici che si confessa per passare da quelli pentiti e per evitare un eventuale sgamo
> ma al massimo ti sgama il coniuge, questi amanti che corrono dal coniuge dopo un paio di scopate per far saltare tutto io non li ho mai visti, anche quella che ti dicevo è stata amante per anni prima di andare, esasperata, dalla moglie


Io non dico nulla, essendo fortemente contrario alla confessione. Chi ha la forza di tradire de avere anche la forza di grattarsi le sue rogne.
Se ne ha ovviamente, io mai avute.
Quello che dico è quello che leggo di altri.
Per me chi confessa merita di essere sbattuto fuori di casa esattamente come se venisse sgamato.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è buffa, anche se diffusa, questa idea di terapia di coppia in cui il terapeuta dovrebbe dare ragione a uno dei due è convincere l’altro a cambiare.
> Per forza poi non si è soddisfatti.


Più che altro si pensa ci sia una terapia per tutto. 
Non c’è terapia ove non si ammette malattia.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io non dico nulla, essendo fortemente contrario alla confessione. Chi ha la forza di tradire de avere anche la forza di grattarsi le sue rogne.
> Se ne ha ovviamente, io mai avute.
> Quello che dico è quello che leggo di altri.
> Per me chi confessa merita di essere sbattuto fuori di casa esattamente come se venisse sgamato.


ah guarda sulla confessione la penso come te, anche perché se come dite si tradisce per non separarsi (prima o poi capirò anche che cosa vuol dire), allo stesso modo te lo tieni per te, troppo facile fare i propri comodi e poi scaricarsi la coscienza addosso all'altro, se non sei in grado di fare una cosa non la fare, no che prima la fai e poi "dividiamo a metà" perchè non so gestire quello che faccio




Estranged76 ha detto:


> Rispondo qui ad entrambe, io non sono mica qui a volerne uscire pulito e nemmeno a passare per Santo....non lo sono.....non ho di cui pentirmi sul fatto di aver provato a recuperare il matrimonio,sulle corna lei non se le meritava e io sono stato debole nel farle, ok.....
> Se io prendo mia moglie,le parlo,le dico le mie problematiche, la porto con me a fare terapia di coppia e in cambio ottengo un suo comportamento uguale ,dal mio punto di vista no....non hai fatto abbastanza....poi ritorniamo sul tradimento...ho sbagliato io, su questo non ci piove!!! Ho sbagliato,ma non posso tornare indietro


ti contraddici, te ne rendi conto vero?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che altro si pensa ci sia una terapia per tutto.
> Non c’è terapia ove non si ammette malattia.


Poi non è che debba esserci malattia. In una coppia si tratta generalmente di accumulo di cattiva comunicazione.


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah guarda sulla confessione la penso come te, anche perché se come dite si tradisce per non separarsi (prima o poi capirò anche che cosa vuol dire), allo stesso modo te lo tieni per te, troppo facile fare i propri comodi e poi scaricarsi la coscienza addosso all'altro, se non sei in grado di fare una cosa non la fare, no che prima la fai e poi "dividiamo a metà" perchè non so gestire quello che faccio
> 
> 
> 
> ti contraddici, te ne rendi conto vero?


Su cosa???


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah guarda sulla confessione la penso come te, anche perché se come dite si tradisce per non separarsi (prima o poi capirò anche che cosa vuol dire), allo stesso modo te lo tieni per te, troppo facile fare i propri comodi e poi scaricarsi la coscienza addosso all'altro, se non sei in grado di fare una cosa non la fare, no che prima la fai e poi "dividiamo a metà" perchè non so gestire quello che faccio
> 
> 
> 
> ti contraddici, te ne rendi conto vero?


La maggior parte delle persone non vede la bellezza delle piccole cose. Anche solo la bellezza del mattino nebbioso che si trasforma in una giornata luminosa. Poi ognuno ha bisogno di stimoli ed emozioni diverse. Sappiamo bene che c’è chi si esalta interiormente sentendo jazz e chi deve saltare ascoltando rock.
C’è chi prova una serenità profonda al pensiero di tornare a casa e ritrovare le stesse cose e la pastina in brodo e chi a questo pensiero cade in depressione.
Ma si vede anche nel cortile dell’asilo dove c’è chi guarda con interesse i fili d’erba e chi corre urlando occupando tutto il prato.
Per vivere bisogna avere delle sicurezze, casa e pastina in brodo, ma c’è chi sente il bisogno di correre.


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è buffa, anche se diffusa, questa idea di terapia di coppia in cui il terapeuta dovrebbe dare ragione a uno dei due è convincere l’altro a cambiare.
> Per forza poi non si è soddisfatti.


Certo se vai con l'idea di aver ragione e non di dover rimetterti in gioco assolutamente


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Su cosa???





Estranged76 ha detto:


> Rispondo qui ad entrambe, io non sono mica qui a volerne uscire pulito e nemmeno a passare per Santo....non lo sono.....non ho di cui pentirmi sul fatto di aver provato a recuperare il matrimonio,sulle corna lei non se le meritava e io sono stato debole nel farle, ok.....
> Se io prendo mia moglie,le parlo,le dico le mie problematiche, la porto con me a fare terapia di coppia e in cambio ottengo un suo comportamento uguale ,dal mio punto di vista no....non hai fatto abbastanza....poi ritorniamo sul tradimento...ho sbagliato io, su questo non ci piove!!! Ho sbagliato,ma non posso tornare indietro


non sono mica qui a volerne uscire pulito e nemmeno a passare per Santo
non ho di cui pentirmi
sulle corna lei non se le meritava e io sono stato debole nel farle
dal mio punto di vista no....non hai fatto abbastanza.
sul tradimento...ho sbagliato io

quindi, ricapitoliamo, non vuoi uscirne pulito ma non hai niente di cui pentirti, sei stato debole ma lei non ha fatto abbastanza
in pratica lei non ha fatto quello che volevi tu e tu l'hai tradita, con una sua amica, ma solo perchè sei stato debole, hai sbagliato ma ormai... pazienza...



Brunetta ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle persone non vede la bellezza delle piccole cose. Anche solo la bellezza del mattino nebbioso che si trasforma in una giornata luminosa. Poi ognuno ha bisogno di stimoli ed emozioni diverse. Sappiamo bene che c’è chi si esalta interiormente sentendo jazz e chi deve saltare ascoltando rock.
> C’è chi prova una serenità profonda al pensiero di tornare a casa e ritrovare le stesse cose e la pastina in brodo e chi a questo pensiero cade in depressione.
> Ma si vede anche nel cortile dell’asilo dove c’è chi guarda con interesse i fili d’erba e chi corre urlando occupando tutto il prato.
> Per vivere bisogna avere delle sicurezze, casa e pastina in brodo, ma c’è chi sente il bisogno di correre.


e va bene
vorrei capire perchè il bisogno di correre finisce sempre col rotolarsi tra le lenzuola con qualcun altro


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è buffa, anche se diffusa, questa idea di terapia di coppia in cui il terapeuta dovrebbe dare ragione a uno dei due è convincere l’altro a cambiare.
> Per forza poi non si è soddisfatti.


Più che altro penso che per ripartire veramente si debba lasciare perdere l'idea che uno dei due debba partire svantaggiato verso l'altro perché ci sono delle colpe da continuare a fare pesare...la ripartenza deve essere fatta con entrambi sullo stesso piano...della divergenza che ha quasi creato una separazione dovrebbe solo restare il capirsi di più per non fare ulteriori errori nel futuro.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Più che altro penso che per ripartire veramente si debba lasciare perdere l'idea che uno dei due debba partire svantaggiato verso l'altro perché ci sono delle colpe da continuare a fare pesare...la ripartenza deve essere fatta con entrambi sullo stesso piano...della divergenza che ha quasi creato una separazione dovrebbe solo restare il capirsi di più per non fare ulteriori errori nel futuro.


ma questo prima o dopo un tradimento scoperto?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non è che debba esserci malattia. In una coppia sono generalmente accumulo di cattiva comunicazione.


Malattia del rapporto?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non sono mica qui a volerne uscire pulito e nemmeno a passare per Santo
> non ho di cui pentirmi
> sulle corna lei non se le meritava e io sono stato debole nel farle
> dal mio punto di vista no....non hai fatto abbastanza.
> ...


Perché non sanno creare altro.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono convinta che abbiano *quel pensiero*. Leggo il forum


Avere (fumosamente perlopiù) qualche pensiero ricorrente non lo fa diventare di certo realistico. 
Sisi, comunque è vero che va per la maggiore.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Malattia del rapporto?


Sì.
Ma è difficile da accettare di essere parte del problema.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non sono mica qui a volerne uscire pulito e nemmeno a passare per Santo
> non ho di cui pentirmi
> sulle corna lei non se le meritava e io sono stato debole nel farle
> dal mio punto di vista no....non hai fatto abbastanza.
> ...


A me piacciono tanto casa, pastina e corna. Ueh ognuno ha le sue fisime.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non sanno creare altro.


il sesso extra è la panacea di tutti i mali?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Avere (fumosamente perlopiù) qualche pensiero ricorrente non lo fa diventare di certo realistico.
> Sisi, comunque è vero che va per la maggiore.


Non ho detto che abbiano ragione, così come non ha ragione chi pensa di poter fare la rapina del secolo, ma ho detto il pensiero (sì fumoso) che hanno in testa.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A me piacciono tanto casa, pastina e corna. Ueh ognuno ha le sue fisime.


minchia la minestra mangiatela tutta


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A me piacciono tanto casa, pastina e corna. Ueh ognuno ha le sue fisime.


Come tutti i traditori.


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non sono mica qui a volerne uscire pulito e nemmeno a passare per Santo
> non ho di cui pentirmi
> sulle corna lei non se le meritava e io sono stato debole nel farle
> dal mio punto di vista no....non hai fatto abbastanza.
> ...


Sai cosa penso....sei brava ad estrapolare le frasi come ti fa più comodo,senza prendere tutto il contesto....e ti faccio un esempio
Non ho di cui pentirmi....si riferisce al fatto di aver provato a recuperare il matrimonio,infatti se leggio il contesto in cui è.inserto parlo solo ed esclusivamente di quello.....poi logicamente preso così come fai tu e messo in ciò che hai creato come messaggio fa un altro effetto....e non mi piace perché lo trovo provocatorio e poco corretto....buona vita cara


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ma è difficile da accettare di essere parte del problema.


Bruni, quando lo capisci lo accetti. Il vero tema come scritto da altre parti è la consapevolezza, di quel che si è, di quel che si ha e di quel che si è perso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma questo prima o dopo un tradimento scoperto?


quello di cui parlo adesso è un percorso nel momento che esce fuori un tradimento e si decide di provare ad andare avanti insieme magari facendo terapia di coppia.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> minchia la minestra mangiatela tutta


Pure la minestra mi piace, coi pezzettoni grossi di verdura!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il sesso extra è la panacea di tutti i mali?


Il sesso è alla portata di tutti.
Anzi l’esaltazione del sesso è funzionale al mantenimento del sistema.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso....sei brava ad estrapolare le frasi come ti fa più comodo,senza prendere tutto il contesto....e ti faccio un esempio
> Non ho di cui pentirmi....si riferisce al fatto di aver provato a recuperare il matrimonio,infatti se leggio il contesto in cui è.inserto parlo solo ed esclusivamente di quello.....poi logicamente preso così come fai tu e messo in ciò che hai creato come messaggio fa un altro effetto....e non mi piace perché lo trovo provocatorio e poco corretto....buona vita cara


Lo fa con tutti, basta conoscerla e si sa come prenderla. Poi ha un bel culo, dicono.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Bruni, quando lo capisci lo accetti. Il vero tema come scritto da altre parti è la consapevolezza, di quel che si è, di quel che si ha e di quel che si è perso.


Poi bisognerebbe anche cercare di cambiare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure la minestra mi piace, coi pezzettoni grossi di verdura!


e il formaggino


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso....sei brava ad estrapolare le frasi come ti fa più comodo,senza prendere tutto il contesto....e ti faccio un esempio
> Non ho di cui pentirmi....si riferisce al fatto di aver provato a recuperare il matrimonio,infatti se leggio il contesto in cui è.inserto parlo solo ed esclusivamente di quello.....poi logicamente preso così come fai tu e messo in ciò che hai creato come messaggio fa un altro effetto....e non mi piace perché lo trovo provocatorio e poco corretto....buona vita cara


sì io provoco e anche tanto, perchè tu stai qui a dire che hai fatto di tutto per salvare il tuo matrimonio ma finchè non hai trovato quella che ti piaceva alle  corna non ci pensavi (e sono sempre parole tue), ora stai qui a dire che hai trascinato tua moglie a fare terapia di coppia e che quindi oh, tu sei quello bravo eh, è stata lei che non ha avuto cura della coppia, mentre magari era sempre di corsa a pensare a tutto quello che serve per mandare avanti una famiglia e una casa
e mentre lei era a mandare avanti tutto tu ti consolavi scopando con una sua amica, casalinga disperata, che se ne sta tutt'ora col marito
alla fine hai fatto un gran casino per niente visto che lei di casa non si schioda e tu alla fine a parte quattro scopate meravigliose e quattro avventure inenarrabili non vuoi farci altro
se non ti piace che ti metta davanti quello che hai fatto mica è colpa mia


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> quello di cui parlo adesso è un percorso nel momento che esce fuori un tradimento e si decide di provare ad andare avanti insieme magari facendo terapia di coppia.


ah ok, perchè lui diceva che aveva portato la moglie a fare terapia prima, poi visto che lei non aveva voglia di fare le meravigliose avventure con lui, lui ha scelto di farle a letto con un'altra 




Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure la minestra mi piace, coi pezzettoni grossi di verdura!


le verdure sì, il brodo no




Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso è alla portata di tutti.
> Anzi l’esaltazione del sesso è funzionale al mantenimento del sistema.


ah ecco... si fa perchè è facile, poca spesa massima resa (forse)



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo fa con tutti, basta conoscerla e si sa come prenderla. Poi ha un bel culo, dicono.


intendi grosso con bel culo, vero?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi bisognerebbe anche cercare di cambiare.


Se si vuole, non è una cattiva idea. E non sempre si cambia in meglio.


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì io provoco e anche tanto, perchè tu stai qui a dire che hai fatto di tutto per salvare il tuo matrimonio ma finchè non hai trovato quella che ti piaceva alle  corna non ci pensavi (e sono sempre parole tue), ora stai qui a dire che hai trascinato tua moglie a fare terapia di coppia e che quindi oh, tu sei quello bravo eh, è stata lei che non ha avuto cura della coppia, mentre magari era sempre di corsa a pensare a tutto quello che serve per mandare avanti una famiglia e una casa
> e mentre lei era a mandare avanti tutto tu ti consolavi scopando con una sua amica, casalinga disperata, che se ne sta tutt'ora col marito
> alla fine hai fatto un gran casino per niente visto che lei di casa non si schioda e tu alla fine a parte quattro scopate meravigliose e quattro avventure inenarrabili non vuoi farci altro
> se non ti piace che ti metta davanti quello che hai fatto mica è colpa mia


Mettermi davanti le cose che ho fatto lo accetto altrimenti nemmeno venivo qui a parlare....estrapolare parti di frasi e metterle in un messaggio montato da te per provocare anche no.....perciò se mi vuoi giudicare va bene ,ne hai tutto il diritto dal momento in cui sono qui....ma se vuoi farmi passare per scemo hai sbagliato persona


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> Mettermi davanti le cose che ho fatto lo accetto altrimenti nemmeno venivo qui a parlare....estrapolare parti di frasi e metterle in un messaggio montato da te per provocare anche no.....perciò se mi vuoi giudicare va bene ,ne hai tutto il diritto dal momento in cui sono qui....ma se vuoi farmi passare per scemo hai sbagliato persona


scemo? perchè ti senti scemo?


----------



## ivanl (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> le verdure sì, il brodo no



si, ma che palle che sei 



omicron ha detto:


> intendi grosso con bel culo, vero?


le dimensioni non contano (cit.)


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma che palle che sei


però con me non ci si annoia mai 



ivanl ha detto:


> le dimensioni non contano (cit.)


contano... contano...


----------



## oriente70 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io non sarei così categorica sul “non c’è amore” semplicemente come dicevano anche brunetta e spleen ci sono priorità diverse, che non significa necessariamente non amare
> Questo ovviamente non significa che si perdoni ad occhi chiusi o che poi al tradito passi in due minuti


Dipende a cosa intendi per amare.
Per esempio Ami i tuo figli ? Li tradiresti?
Vedi il verbo amare ha molte eccezioni che non possono essere paragonate ed è probabilmente il verbo più usato impropriamente .
Lo stesso verbo assume due valori differenti  fra traditori e traditi ..
Poi e facile dire lo/a amavo .


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende a cosa intendi per amare.
> Per esempio Ami i tuo figli ? Li tradiresti?
> Vedi il verbo amare ha molte eccezioni che non possono essere paragonate ed è probabilmente il verbo più usato impropriamente .
> Lo stesso verbo assume due valori differenti  fra traditori e traditi ..
> Poi e facile dire lo/a amavo .


le persone hanno tante sfaccettature e invecchiando ho imparato che non ci sono solo il bianco e il nero come colori, paragonare poi l'amore per un figlio a quello per il partner non è corretto, sono troppo diversi, e cmq c'è anche chi ai figli fa le peggio cose
io posso portare l'esempio dello sposato, la moglie è una delle donne più cornute della storia, lui la tradisce da quando erano fidanzati e presumo che lo faccia tutt'ora, però io ti metto la mano sul fuoco che lui quella donna la ama, magari a modo suo, un modo discutibile, ma la ama e anche tanto, infatti lei dei tradimenti del marito non sa nulla, quando ha avuto sentore di qualcosa lui ha "sospeso" le amanti fino a che le acque in casa non si erano calmate, ha sempre veramente protetto la coppia e la famiglia e non ha mai cercato mezza giustificazione per quello che fa, a lui piace il sesso e lo vuole fare con tutte quelle che gli piacciono e gli ci stanno, a me non ha mai detto una parola contro la moglie per darle la colpa di quello che fa


----------



## Estranged76 (1 Dicembre 2022)

"ah ok, perchè lui diceva che aveva portato la moglie a fare terapia prima, poi visto che lei non aveva voglia di fare le meravigliose avventure con lui, lui ha scelto di farle a letto con un'altra"

Dovresti scrivere libri fantasy visto la tua spiccata capacità di immaginazione


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Estranged76 ha detto:


> "ah ok, perchè lui diceva che aveva portato la moglie a fare terapia prima, poi visto che lei non aveva voglia di fare le meravigliose avventure con lui, lui ha scelto di farle a letto con un'altra"
> 
> Dovresti scrivere libri fantasy visto la tua spiccata capacità di immaginazione


e chi ti dice che non lo faccia? ma non in fantasy quello lo lascio a te


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scemo? perchè ti senti scemo?


Non ha scritto che si sente scemo ma che tu vuoi farlo passare per scemo.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> le persone hanno tante sfaccettature e invecchiando ho imparato che non ci sono solo il bianco e il nero come colori, paragonare poi l'amore per un figlio a quello per il partner non è corretto, sono troppo diversi, e cmq c'è anche chi ai figli fa le peggio cose
> io posso portare l'esempio dello sposato, la moglie è una delle donne più cornute della storia, lui la tradisce da quando erano fidanzati e presumo che lo faccia tutt'ora, però io ti metto la mano sul fuoco che lui quella donna la ama, magari a modo suo, un modo discutibile, ma la ama e anche tanto, infatti lei dei tradimenti del marito non sa nulla, quando ha avuto sentore di qualcosa lui ha "sospeso" le amanti fino a che le acque in casa non si erano calmate, ha sempre veramente protetto la coppia e la famiglia e non ha mai cercato mezza giustificazione per quello che fa, a lui piace il sesso e lo vuole fare con tutte quelle che gli piacciono e gli ci stanno, a me non ha mai detto una parola contro la moglie per darle la colpa di quello che fa


Te pensa che alcuni chiamano figli i cani e cani i figli.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ha scritto che si sente scemo ma che tu vuoi farlo passare per scemo.


ma anche no, è lui che cerca di convincermi che le roncole volano e quando vede che non ci riesce si mette a cercare di screditarmi, senza peraltro argomentare nulla
a me sembra troppo furbo (o almeno ci prova), altro che scemo



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te pensa che alcuni chiamano figli i cani e cani i figli.


i cani quando li tieni in casa li tratti come figli, poi ci sono quelli che trascurano i figli per l'animale che hanno in casa, ma se non ci fosse l'animale trascurerebbero i figli per un altro motivo


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma anche no, è lui che cerca di convincermi che le roncole volano e quando vede che non ci riesce si mette a cercare di screditarmi, senza peraltro argomentare nulla
> a me sembra troppo furbo (o almeno ci prova), altro che scemo
> 
> 
> i cani quando li tieni in casa li tratti come figli, poi ci sono quelli che trascurano i figli per l'animale che hanno in casa, ma se non ci fosse l'animale trascurerebbero i figli per un altro motivo


Ti sta solo raccontando, dove lo vedi il tentativo di convincerti? I cani sono cani, e quando sento persone dire che i cani son come figli, mi dico, meno male che non hanno figli. Meno male per i figli intendo.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti sta solo raccontando, dove lo vedi il tentativo di convincerti? I cani sono cani, e quando sento persone dire che i cani son come figli, mi dico, meno male che non hanno figli. Meno male per i figli intendo.


io lo vedo, come vedo che fa il simpatico "buona vita, va a scrivere libri fantasy" solo perchè non dico quello che vuole lui
meno male  che non sono sua moglie, sennò andava a cercare una mia amica per farci qualche avventura memorabile
i cani sono cani ma quando li hai in casa sono come figli, per me eh, quando avevo il cane lo trattavo come un bambino
ah cmq ci sono anche quelli che hanno sia cani che figli


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perchè evidentemente il prof non si fidava di te che andavi a chiedere ai colleghi di lasciarvi soli in sala insegnanti per scopare
> 
> ne hai visti? dove? quando? racconta, amplia il tuo pensiero


Ad una mia amica ( ormai conoscente ) era successo ad esempio. O comunque parlandone veniva fuori nei discorsi. Succede anche questo.

Quanto al prof.: lui aveva proprio paura dopo quello che era successo.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Porta anche la tua esperienza, se ne hai.


Mia personale? Ma non c’è bisogno. Spesso si scopre che, separandosi, si trova una vita migliore di quella di prima.


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> finchè non hai trovato quella che ti piaceva alle  corna non ci pensavi


Siamo tutti santi finché non troviamo la giusta tentazione. Cit.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> le persone hanno tante sfaccettature e invecchiando ho imparato che non ci sono solo il bianco e il nero come colori, paragonare poi l'amore per un figlio a quello per il partner non è corretto, sono troppo diversi, e cmq c'è anche chi ai figli fa le peggio cose
> io posso portare l'esempio dello sposato, la moglie è una delle donne più cornute della storia, lui la tradisce da quando erano fidanzati e presumo che lo faccia tutt'ora, però io ti metto la mano sul fuoco che lui quella donna la ama, magari a modo suo, un modo discutibile, ma la ama e anche tanto, infatti lei dei tradimenti del marito non sa nulla, quando ha avuto sentore di qualcosa lui ha "sospeso" le amanti fino a che le acque in casa non si erano calmate, ha sempre veramente protetto la coppia e la famiglia e non ha mai cercato mezza giustificazione per quello che fa, a lui piace il sesso e lo vuole fare con tutte quelle che gli piacciono e gli ci stanno, a me non ha mai detto una parola contro la moglie per darle la colpa di quello che fa


Ha culo . Considerando divorzi e separazioni per corna è facile venire scoperti ...
Io non credo alle parole  guardo i fatti .. uno può raccontare tutto quello che vuole  trovare le migliori giustificazioni ma poi alla fine restano i fatti .


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io posso portare l'esempio dello sposato, la moglie è una delle donne più cornute della storia, lui la tradisce da quando erano fidanzati e presumo che lo faccia tutt'ora, però io ti metto la mano sul fuoco che lui quella donna la ama, magari a modo suo, un modo discutibile, ma la ama e anche tanto, infatti lei dei tradimenti del marito non sa nulla, quando ha avuto sentore di qualcosa lui ha "sospeso" le amanti fino a che le acque in casa non si erano calmate, ha sempre veramente protetto la coppia e la famiglia e non ha mai cercato mezza giustificazione per quello che fa, a lui piace il sesso e lo vuole fare con tutte quelle che gli piacciono e gli ci stanno, a me non ha mai detto una parola contro la moglie per darle la colpa di quello che fa


Mah, io sinceramente non riesco proprio ad entrare in questa ottica, perché se sei così innamorato non ti viene voglia di fare sesso con altre. Secondo me più che amore il suo era “comodità”. Come la maggior parte degli uomini alla fine.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ha culo . Considerando divorzi e separazioni per corna è facile venire scoperti ...
> Io non credo alle parole  guardo i fatti .. uno può raccontare tutto quello che vuole  trovare le migliori giustificazioni ma poi alla fine restano i fatti .


ha culo, sì, probabilmente la moglie si fida troppo, però appunto lui le giustificazioni non le cerca
quando si sentono addurre giustificazioni io spesso sento solo rumore di unghie sui vetri


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ad una mia amica ( ormai conoscente ) era successo ad esempio. O comunque parlandone veniva fuori nei discorsi. Succede anche questo.
> Quanto al prof.: lui aveva proprio paura dopo quello che era successo.
> Mia personale? Ma non c’è bisogno. Spesso si scopre che, separandosi, si trova una vita migliore di quella di prima.


magari si rinasce? Boh.
io vedo una mia vicina di casa, ora che si è separata, è sempre messa giù da gara.


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> magari si rinasce? Boh.
> io vedo una mia vicina di casa, ora che si è separata, è sempre messa giù da gara.


Ma infatti è tutto soggettivo. C’è chi rinasce ed invece chi appassisce. Dipende che cosa ci riserva la vita dopo la separazione. Per quello dicevo che non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> magari si rinasce? Boh.
> io vedo una mia vicina di casa, ora che si è separata, è sempre messa giù da gara.


Una messa da gara non è rinata, è disperata


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una messa da gara non è rinata, è disperata


Oh tutti i giorni neh, pure per portare fuori l’umido! Me lo aveva fatto notare mia moglie all‘inizio, poi ho iniziato a osservare anch’io e la par debun un truiun de vimudrun!


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oh tutti i giorni neh, pure per portare fuori l’umido! Me lo aveva fatto notare mia moglie all‘inizio, poi ho iniziato a osservare anch’io e la par debun un truiun de vimudrun!


Ci sono i troioni a Vimodrone?


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ad una mia amica ( ormai conoscente ) era successo ad esempio. O comunque parlandone veniva fuori nei discorsi. Succede anche questo.
> 
> Quanto al prof.: lui aveva proprio paura dopo quello che era successo.
> 
> ...


Quindi il “ne ho visto tanti” si riduce ad “una mia amica”
Ok


Etta ha detto:


> Mah, io sinceramente non riesco proprio ad entrare in questa ottica, perché se sei così innamorato non ti viene voglia di fare sesso con altre. Secondo me più che amore il suo era “comodità”. Come la maggior parte degli uomini alla fine.


Era????  Stanno insieme da quasi 30 anni


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una messa da gara non è rinata, è disperata


Io conosco una signora sui 60 anni, sposata e con i figli grandi (non so se nel frattempo sia diventata anche nonna, che sta sempre perennemente truccata, parruccata, tacco 12, vestita da festa
È proprio fatta così


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io conosco una signora sui 60 anni, sposata e con i figli grandi (non so se nel frattempo sia diventata anche nonna, che sta sempre perennemente truccata, parruccata, tacco 12, vestita da festa
> È proprio fatta così


Ci sono poverette che sono così da una vita, ma chi lo fa dopo una separazione è disperata.
Poi, dopo aver visto Suor Cristina truccata, mai senza trucco!


----------



## Lostris (1 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una messa da gara non è rinata, è disperata


Un po’ è stato il mio stesso pensiero, guardando le colleghe cinquantenni del piano che improvvisamente post-divorzio sfoggiavano mise decisamente espansive e parlavano solo di uomini e di locali notturni.
(Vale anche per gli uominichefannoiragazzini in evidente crisi di mezza età)

tant’è che ho chiesto ad un’amica di sopprimermi se mi “attempo” in questo modo.

Però poi ho pensato che può anche essere che siano felici così  che sia una fase magari liberatoria e io chi sono per giudicare.

Ma in caso sopprimimi.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Un po’ è stato il mio stesso pensiero, guardando le colleghe cinquantenni del piano che improvvisamente post-divorzio sfoggiavano mise decisamente espansive e parlavano solo di uomini e di locali notturni.
> (Vale anche per gli uominichefannoiragazzini in evidente crisi di mezza età)
> 
> tant’è che ho chiesto ad un’amica di sopprimermi se mi “attempo” in questo modo.
> ...


Se non ci pensa lei sai che puoi contare su di me


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Un po’ è stato il mio stesso pensiero, guardando le colleghe cinquantenni del piano che improvvisamente post-divorzio sfoggiavano mise decisamente espansive e parlavano solo di uomini e di locali notturni.
> (Vale anche per gli uominichefannoiragazzini in evidente crisi di mezza età)
> 
> tant’è che ho chiesto ad un’amica di sopprimermi se mi “attempo” in questo modo.
> ...


Secondo me tutto parte da un errata considerazione, non è recuperabile il tempo perduto, si diventa patetici.
Però c'è da dire che puntare con la dovuta misura ed intelligenza a valorizzare quello che di buono persiste in noi, di estetico e di caratteriale si può e si deve fare.
Per non lasciarsi andare.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Un po’ è stato il mio stesso pensiero, guardando le colleghe cinquantenni del piano che improvvisamente post-divorzio sfoggiavano mise decisamente espansive e parlavano solo di uomini e di locali notturni.
> (Vale anche per gli uominichefannoiragazzini in evidente crisi di mezza età)
> 
> tant’è che ho chiesto ad un’amica di sopprimermi se mi “attempo” in questo modo.
> ...


Io se mi separo, voglio vivere perennemente in pigiama e ciabatte!


----------



## ionio36 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Amare non è controllare! Mi auguro che con un po' di tempo po


Alberto ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo. Non è detto che si tradisce perché si reputa meglio del coniuge. Quante persone hanno tradito con altre persone peggio del coniuge? Guarda anche nelle coppie dei vip. Quanti hanno delle modelle fighe e tradiscono con ciospi. Si tradisce anche per curiosità. Mi pare di averlo già scritto, mia moglie era stata solo con me, quando ci siamo messi insieme era vergine e non aveva avuto altri uomini oltre me. Non giustifico niente, ma se unisco alla curiosità, anche il complimento di un giovanotto ad una milf che soffre l’ invecchiamento (pur ancora bellissima), tiro le somme e capisco (non condivido ne accetto), quello che è successo.


Qui devo apprezzare quanto hai scritto, ma nessuno metodo di controllo o di "supervisione" farà si, che lei ti ami!
Quello non lo farei mai! A quel punto preferirei chiudere!


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Amare non è controllare! Mi auguro che con un po' di tempo po
> 
> Qui devo apprezzare quanto hai scritto, ma nessuno metodo di controllo o di "supervisione" farà si, che lei ti ami!
> Quello non lo farei mai! A quel punto preferirei chiudere!


Lui non è interessato a salvare l’amore ma solo il matrimonio.
Sei fuori tema.
Lo ha scritto lui.


----------



## ionio36 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lui non è interessato a salvare l’amore ma solo il matrimonio.
> Sei fuori tema.
> Lo ha scritto lui.


È una delusione,se è veramente così!


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> È una delusione,se è veramente così!


Nella risposta 1612 alla quale io ho risposto di pensare alla coppia più che al matrimonio, scrive appunto che vuole salvare il matrimonio e la famiglia. Non parla di amore per la moglie. 
Evidentemente è più importante l’istituzione e quindi il controllo serve.
Del resto tutte le istituzioni hanno sistema di controllo degli accessi. 
Una roba così insomma. 
Se questo è ciò che si è scelto, cosa vuoi farci? Si vede che si soddisfa così, con il controllo.


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi il “ne ho visto tanti” si riduce ad “una mia amica”
> Ok


No. Leggi bene.



omicron ha detto:


> Era????  Stanno insieme da quasi 30 anni


Vabbè non sappiamo se ora tradisce ancora.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No. Leggi bene.
> 
> 
> Vabbè non sappiamo se ora tradisce ancora.


Madonna che fatica


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Madonna che fatica


Non c’è molto da capire. Ho parlato al passato perché non sappiamo se tutt’ora le è infedele. Tutto qua.


----------



## ionio36 (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In realtà è una cosa che penserò sempre a prescindere dal forum. Io se sono innamorata non riesco a tradire.


Bene, nemmeno io, ma l'altro o l'altra? Non lo ameresti più se ti tradisse? Gireresti l'interruttore, su off, senza problemi?


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Bene, nemmeno io, ma l'altro o l'altra? Non lo ameresti più se ti tradisse? Gireresti l'interruttore, su off, senza problemi?


In primis gli renderei pan per focaccia. Credo lo sputtanerei. Poi vedrei il da farsi.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non c’è molto da capire. Ho parlato al passato perché non sappiamo se tutt’ora le è infedele. Tutto qua.


Tu non lo sai 
Parla per te


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu non lo sai
> Parla per te


Lo hai scritto che non si sa eh.


----------



## omicron (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Lo hai scritto che non si sa eh.


No no io ho scritto che so perfettamente che la tradisce tuttora


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io posso portare l'esempio dello sposato, la moglie è una delle donne più cornute della storia, lui la tradisce da quando erano fidanzati e *presumo che lo faccia tutt'ora*,


Dove sta la certezza? *Presupporre = congetturare, immaginare, presupporre, supporre. *


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Dicembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se leggi le recensioni sulle prostitute scoprirai che molti uomini apprezzano il lato umano, l’attitudine « da fidanzata » esiste una denominazione per questa cosa e cercano i baci. Inoltre per molti lo scopo è di dar piacere anche a loro.
> A questo punto secondo me si avvicina molto anche a una donna disponibile ma gratis.
> Non è più una semplice prestazione, un rapporto freddo.


Ultimamente vanno forte le 'no prof' (non professioniste).

Belle ragazze - a volte anche bellissime, di quelle che è facile individuare su Instagram, con le quali, tra aperitivo o cena, un minimo di rapporto umano lo puoi instaurare.


----------



## Etta (1 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ultimamente vanno forte le 'no prof' (non professioniste).
> 
> Belle ragazze - a volte anche bellissime, di quelle che è facile individuare su Instagram, con le quali, tra aperitivo o cena, un minimo di rapporto umano lo puoi instaurare.


Tipo quelle che si aprono OnlyFans?


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tipo quelle che si aprono OnlyFans?


Esattamente.
Ma è pieno anche Instagram (ho un amico espertissimo nel ramo).


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Ma è pieno anche Instagram (ho un amico espertissimo nel ramo).


Ah beh sì anche. È pieno su ogni social in realtà.


----------



## Alberto (2 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Amare non è controllare! Mi auguro che con un po' di tempo po
> 
> Qui devo apprezzare quanto hai scritto, ma nessuno metodo di controllo o di "supervisione" farà si, che lei ti ami!
> Quello non lo farei mai! A quel punto preferirei chiudere!


Sono d’accordo. Ma il mio controllare non è una pretesa di amore. Quante persone hanno tradito il proprio coniuge pur amandolo? Tantissimi, probabilmente la maggioranza. Il controllo può derivare proprio dal fatto che si è stati traditi e che in un momento fragile del tradito, si cercano certezze. La certezza di esser amati invece è ben altra cosa, passa da come il traditore si comporta, come ti sta vicino, come accetta i momenti no del post-tradimento, e ti garantisco che questi sono pesanti, io stesso me ne rendo conto, quando vado in down, tra paroline, battutine, pianti e musi lunghi sono veramente veramente pesante. Sai… finché lo fai 1 volta, 2, 10…va bene… ma quando questo succede centinaia di volte (e ti garantisco che questo numero è stato ampiamente superato)… beh… ci si rende conto cheper accettare tutto ciò la persona ti ama, d’altronde io ho accettato (non è vero… non l’ ho accettato) il tradimento, e ci sta che lei accetti la mia  instabilità ( arrivata per colpa sua).


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo. Ma il mio controllare non è una pretesa di amore. Quante persone hanno tradito il proprio coniuge pur amandolo? Tantissimi, probabilmente la maggioranza. Il controllo può derivare proprio dal fatto che si è stati traditi e che in un momento fragile del tradito, si cercano certezze. La certezza di esser amati invece è ben altra cosa, passa da come il traditore si comporta, come ti sta vicino, come accetta i momenti no del post-tradimento, e ti garantisco che questi sono pesanti, io stesso me ne rendo conto, quando vado in down, tra paroline, battutine, pianti e musi lunghi sono veramente veramente pesante. Sai… finché lo fai 1 volta, 2, 10…va bene… ma quando questo succede centinaia di volte (e ti garantisco che questo numero è stato ampiamente superato)… beh… ci si rende conto cheper accettare tutto ciò la persona ti ama, d’altronde io ho accettato (non è vero… non l’ ho accettato) il tradimento, e ci sta che lei accetti la mia  instabilità ( arrivata per colpa sua).


Cioè sei stato tradito centinaia di volte? E sempre con lo stesso?


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quante persone hanno *tradito* il proprio coniuge pur *amandolo*? Tantissimi, probabilmente la maggioranza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo. Ma il mio controllare non è una pretesa di amore. Quante persone hanno tradito il proprio coniuge pur amandolo? Tantissimi, probabilmente la maggioranza. Il controllo può derivare proprio dal fatto che si è stati traditi e che in un momento fragile del tradito, si cercano certezze. La certezza di esser amati invece è ben altra cosa, passa da come il traditore si comporta, come ti sta vicino, come accetta i momenti no del post-tradimento, e ti garantisco che questi sono pesanti, io stesso me ne rendo conto, quando vado in down, tra paroline, battutine, pianti e musi lunghi sono veramente veramente pesante. Sai… finché lo fai 1 volta, 2, 10…va bene… ma quando questo succede centinaia di volte (e ti garantisco che questo numero è stato ampiamente superato)… beh… ci si rende conto cheper accettare tutto ciò la persona ti ama, d’altronde io ho accettato (non è vero… non l’ ho accettato) il tradimento, e ci sta che lei accetti la mia  instabilità ( arrivata per colpa sua).


Sicuramente ci sta il momento di instabilità ma se pensi di usare questo meccanismo a vita temo che vivrete  nel disagio assoluto.
E a lungo andare arriverà a tradirti ancora proprio per avere momenti sereni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


>


Credo che a modo loro li amano. 
Per che sta fuori è incomprensibile. 
Però alcuni traditori non riescono a vedere il loro futuro senza quel coniuge. 
Intesa su tutto tranne che per il sesso


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credo che a modo loro li amano.
> Per che sta fuori è incomprensibile.
> Però alcuni traditori non riescono a vedere il loro futuro senza quel coniuge.
> Intesa su tutto tranne che per il sesso


Beh un modo molto strano di amare allora. Un conto è la “scivolata” di una volta, e poi te ne penti, ma una cosa protratta non mi fa pensare che amino il coniuge. Probabilmente non è amore ma un voler bene misto abitudine. Ma amre e tradire mi sembra troppo.


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè sei stato tradito centinaia di volte? E sempre con lo stesso?


No è lui che le fa centinaia di battutine e di “rappresaglie” per farle scontare la perdita di fiducia


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh un modo molto strano di amare allora. Un conto è la “scivolata” di una volta, e poi te ne penti, ma una cosa protratta non mi fa pensare che amino il coniuge. Probabilmente non è amore ma un voler bene misto abitudine. Ma amre e tradire mi sembra troppo.


Sai che per me amare è voler bene. 
A un amico posso essere affezionata. 
La frase ti amo, non l'ho mai detto perché secondo me non ha senso. 
Amare non vuol dire gelosia, possessivita, è un sentimento che ci lega ad una persona, la sentiamo come parte integrante di noi.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai che per me amare è voler bene.
> A un amico posso essere affezionata.
> La frase ti amo, non l'ho mai detto perché secondo me non ha senso.
> Amare non vuol dire gelosia, possessivita, è un sentimento che ci lega ad una persona, la sentiamo come parte integrante di noi.


E come puoi voler far del male a una persona, tradendola, se le vuoi bene/ami?


----------



## Alberto (2 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè sei stato tradito centinaia di volte? E sempre con lo stesso?


Ma
Sei capace di leggere? Ho scritto “quando vado in down” cioè… sto parlando di me… che vado in down 1, 10, 100 volte è più e in quei momenti sono pesantissimo. Detto questo, il tradimento è stato una sola volta e tra l’ altro con confessione sua immediata, senza esser scoperta.


----------



## Alberto (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


>


Non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere? Ah già… probabilmente ti senti la madonna incoronata, perfetta…. Su dai…. Non fare la santarellina che sei qui chissà cosa hai combinato…..non sono nato ieri e sono pieno di amici e amiche che hanno tradito, molto sono stati lasciati e ora sono ancora disperato dopo anni e non si capacitano di quell lo che hanno fatto continuando a dire che sono stati leggeri e maledicono questa cosa. Apri la mente invece di essere ottusa, guarda oltre il tuo naso e non fermarti ai tradimenti (al quale probabilmente sei abituata), quanta gente sbaglia nella vita, che fa azioni magari con superficialità e poi si pentono? Magari sul lavoro, o con amici rispondendo male o maltrattandoli, con i figli sgridandoli per poi pentirsi, o facendo molle altre azioni sbagliate ma che in certi momenti non si capiscono. Sai cosa c’è? Rido io per la tua chiusura mentale


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere? Ah già… probabilmente ti senti la madonna incoronata, perfetta…. Su dai…. Non fare la santarellina che sei qui chissà cosa hai combinato…..non sono nato ieri e sono pieno di amici e amiche che hanno tradito, molto sono stati lasciati e ora sono ancora disperato dopo anni e non si capacitano di quell lo che hanno fatto continuando a dire che sono stati leggeri e maledicono questa cosa. Apri la mente invece di essere ottusa, guarda oltre il tuo naso e non fermarti ai tradimenti (al quale probabilmente sei abituata), quanta gente sbaglia nella vita, che fa azioni magari con superficialità e poi si pentono? Magari sul lavoro, o con amici rispondendo male o maltrattandoli, con i figli sgridandoli per poi pentirsi, o facendo molle altre azioni sbagliate ma che in certi momenti non si capiscono. Sai cosa c’è? Rido io per la tua chiusura mentale


Ah quindi non accettare un tradimento significa essere chiusi mentalmente? Azzz allora si dovrebbe creare una società direttamente bigama no? Peraltro non sono abituata a nessun tradimento perché io non tradisco nessuno in quanto sono separata. Ho tradito in passato, anni fa, e quando l’ho fatto mi ero accorta che effettivamente non ero innamorata e ho lasciato. Poi, se sono stata tradita non lo so ( non metto la mano sul fuoco su NESSUNO ), perché non ho mai scoperto nulla. Se mai dovessi scoprirr un tradimento diventerei Satana in persona. E comunque sì, rido perché onestamente non ci credo che una persona tradisca pur essendo innamorata, soprattutto se dura più di una volta. E se va avanti non e’ più uno sbaglio ma una SCELTA. E vuoi mettere sullo stesso piano un tradimento ad un rispondere male? Dai su.  Io se amo non tradisco, e se tradisco, è perché mi accorgo di non essere innamorata.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma
> Sei capace di leggere? Ho scritto “quando vado in down” cioè… sto parlando di me… che vado in down 1, 10, 100 volte è più e in quei momenti sono pesantissimo. Detto questo, il tradimento è stato una sola volta e tra l’ altro con confessione sua immediata, senza esser scoperta.


C'è un punto tra le due frasi e sulla seconda manca il soggetto.
Svegliato male stamattina?
Comunque grazie per la precisazione.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è un punto tra le due frasi e sulla seconda manca il soggetto.
> Svegliato male stamattina?
> Comunque grazie per la precisazione.


Sì a quanto pare si è svegliato male stamattina.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E come puoi voler far del male a una persona, tradendola, se le vuoi bene/ami?


Stranamente sono d’accordo con Etta. 
Se tradisci per me l’amore è finito. Perché non avresti  bisogno di un’altra persona che ti faccia stare bene se con tuo marito o moglie hai tutto!  Quando tradisci sai i rischi che corri, sai cosa puoi perdere e continui lo stesso oppure come la moglie di Alberto dopo lo scivolone di una volta, una sbandata, un complimento che ti manda in tilt, si è ripresa. Ma se succede tutto questo qualcosa non va nella coppia, io ti consiglierei di partire da lì. Preciso che non ho letto tutti i commenti perciò magari ho perso qualcosa e me scuso.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah beh sì anche. È pieno su ogni social in realtà.


Certo, ma Instagram è un troiaio senza pari.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E come puoi voler far del male a una persona, tradendola, se le vuoi bene/ami?


non lo vedono come un far male, quel tipo di traditore vede il tradimento sottoforma di solo sesso, come fumarsi una sigaretta. E sta molto attento a non farsi scoprire


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non lo vedono come un far male, quel tipo di traditore vede il tradimento sottoforma di solo sesso, come fumarsi una sigaretta. E sta molto attento a non farsi scoprire


Si però poi non confessi senza essere scoperta come la moglie di Alberto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ora capisco che si sta rispondendo  a etta e ai suoi schematismi binari, ma l’amore con il tradimento non c’entra niente.
Se si mette di mezzo l‘amore non si ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia una relazione stabile.
A me inquieta la totale mancanza di comprensione di cosa sia una relazione a lungo termine, nonostante qualsiasi formula matrimoniale lo chiarisca.
Inoltre mi pare che ci sia una enorme confusione tra innamoramento e amore. (V. Alberoni)
L’innamoramento è una fase iniziale, più o meno breve, in cui si vive l’esaltazione del rispecchiamento. Cioè troviamo qualcuno che pare che sia quasi una metà di noi (v.Platone) che per certi aspetti ci corrisponda perfettamente e per il quale proviamo una attrazione a unirci, non solo fisicamente, come se fosse proprio la metà perduta.
Naturalmente questo avviene per sguardi, posture, parole e pensieri.
In ogni film è ben rappresentato e lo riconosciamo. Gli attori simulano molto bene questa condizione. I due che si "riconoscono" stanno quasi sempre occhi negli occhi, sorridono senza motivo, parlano in modo frenetico e hanno momenti di silenzio con contatto fisico.
Altrettanto è ben simulata la condizione di amore. Viene rappresentata con il ritrovarsi dopo le varie attività, condividere i momenti quotidianità, segni di affetto con contatti non emozionanti, ma rassicuranti, ascolto dei problemi, rassicurazioni di valore e progetti comuni.
La fase dell’innamoramento è fortunatamente breve perché è bellissima, ma crea una situazione di stress.
Nella fase dell’innamoramento non si hanno occhi e pensieri che per l’innamorato ed è quasi impossibile che si possa vedere altri come possibili partner.
La relazione stabile di amore, è appunto stabile, senza esaltazione e può essere tradita con una che esalta.
La relazione che esalta può essere anche solo sessuale o anche solo mentale con chi (non conoscendoci bene ) ci vede come eccezionali.
La fedeltà è una scelta, è un impegno che viene mantenuto più è forte la volontà etica. L’etica non è per tutti.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Stranamente sono d’accordo con Etta.
> Se tradisci per me l’amore è finito. Perché non avresti  bisogno di un’altra persona che ti faccia stare bene se con tuo marito o moglie hai tutto!  Quando tradisci sai i rischi che corri, sai cosa puoi perdere e continui lo stesso oppure come la moglie di Alberto dopo lo scivolone di una volta, una sbandata, un complimento che ti manda in tilt, si è ripresa. Ma se succede tutto questo qualcosa non va nella coppia, io ti consiglierei di partire da lì. Preciso che non ho letto tutti i commenti perciò magari ho perso qualcosa e me scuso.


Meno male che non sono l’unica strana a pensarlo allora. 


Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, ma Instagram è un troiaio senza pari.


Assolutamente sì.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non lo vedono come un far male, quel tipo di traditore vede il tradimento sottoforma di solo sesso, come fumarsi una sigaretta. E sta molto attento a non farsi scoprire


Peggio ancora perché è fatto alle spalle. Comunque non è proprio come fumarsi una sigaretta. La sigaretta non e’ un essere umano e quindi non tradisci nessuno con quella.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora capisco che si sta rispondendo  a etta e ai suoi schematismi binari, ma l’amore con il tradimento non c’entra niente.
> Se si mette di mezzo l‘amore non si ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia una relazione stabile.
> A me inquieta la totale mancanza di comprensione di cosa sia una relazione a lungo termine, nonostante qualsiasi formula matrimoniale lo chiarisca.
> Inoltre mi pare che ci sia una enorme confusione tra innamoramento e amore. (V. Alberoni)
> ...


Ma che sia amore o innamoramento si tratta pur sempre di rispetto. Se tradisci non rispetti l’altra persona.


----------



## Alberto (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah quindi non accettare un tradimento significa essere chiusi mentalmente? Azzz allora si dovrebbe creare una società direttamente bigama no? Peraltro non sono abituata a nessun tradimento perché io non tradisco nessuno in quanto sono separata. Ho tradito in passato, anni fa, e quando l’ho fatto mi ero accorta che effettivamente non ero innamorata e ho lasciato. Poi, se sono stata tradita non lo so ( non metto la mano sul fuoco su NESSUNO ), perché non ho mai scoperto nulla. Se mai dovessi scoprirr un tradimento diventerei Satana in persona. E comunque sì, rido perché onestamente non ci credo che una persona tradisca pur essendo innamorata, soprattutto se dura più di una volta. E se va avanti non e’ più uno sbaglio ma una SCELTA. E vuoi mettere sullo stesso piano un tradimento ad un rispondere male? Dai su.  Io se amo non tradisco, e se tradisco, è perché mi accorgo di non essere innamorata.


Mi pare che tu stia facendo un po’ di confusione. Non ho detto che non accettare un tradimento sia chiusura mentale (mai citata una cosa del genere), semmai ho detto che è chiusura mentale asserire che chi tradisce non ama. Detto questo,  tu hai tradito e non amavi più tuo marito, ma mica siamo tutti dei robot, ognuno ha la propria personalità, non pensi?  O tu sei la verità fatta persona ?concludo dicendo che se hai letto la mai storia (parliamo di oltre 90 pagine con oltre 2000 messaggi quindi ampiamente discussa e con un sacco di mie risposte, ho detto più volte che mia moglie ha flirtato un nesetto circa ma solo appena usciti dalla palestra in auto per pochi minuti e per poche volte dove è scappato qualche bacio e stop. Quando ha varcato la soglia ed è andata in motel, ha capito proprio in quel momento la stroncata che aveva fatto e la sera stessa ha confermato il tradimento. Perché l’ avrebbe fatto se non mi amava? Ho fatto più volte questa domanda ma le risposte non sono mai state azzeccate, per interesse economico? No!!! Ha la sua casa, il suo bel lavoro. Per la famiglia? I figli non sono piccoli e si possono gestire bene lo stesso e in armonia anche da separati. Per paura di esser scoperta? Neanche per questo visto che sarebbe stato difficile scoprirlo a meno che non proseguiva la tresca e già aveva deciso che non gli interessava, cosa fa? Si male con il pensiero che con l’ agire stesso? Insomma…. Lei ha confessato tra le lacrime, si sentiva una merda e non riusciva  a a guardarmi in faccia. Questo è tutto.
N.b. Se ho risposto male è solo per “azione-reazione”. Rispetta e sarai rispettata. Sotto ad un mio post hai rispsto che delle belle risate che sanno d’impresa per il culo.


----------



## ivanl (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu stia facendo un po’ di confusione. Non ho detto che non accettare un tradimento sia chiusura mentale (mai citata una cosa del genere), semmai ho detto che è chiusura mentale asserire che chi tradisce non ama. Detto questo,  tu hai tradito e non amavi più tuo marito, ma mica siamo tutti dei robot, ognuno ha la propria personalità, non pensi?  O tu sei la verità fatta persona ?concludo dicendo che se hai letto la mai storia (parliamo di oltre 90 pagine con oltre 2000 messaggi quindi ampiamente discussa e con un sacco di mie risposte, ho detto più volte che mia moglie ha flirtato un nesetto circa ma solo appena usciti dalla palestra in auto per pochi minuti e per poche volte dove è scappato qualche bacio e stop. Quando ha varcato la soglia ed è andata in motel, ha capito proprio in quel momento la stroncata che aveva fatto e la sera stessa ha confermato il tradimento. Perché l’ avrebbe fatto se non mi amava? Ho fatto più volte questa domanda ma le risposte non sono mai state azzeccate, per interesse economico? No!!! Ha la sua casa, il suo bel lavoro. Per la famiglia? I figli non sono piccoli e si possono gestire bene lo stesso e in armonia anche da separati. Per paura di esser scoperta? Neanche per questo visto che sarebbe stato difficile scoprirlo a meno che non proseguiva la tresca e già aveva deciso che non gli interessava, cosa fa? Si male con il pensiero che con l’ agire stesso? Insomma…. Lei ha confessato tra le lacrime, si sentiva una merda e non riusciva  a a guardarmi in faccia. Questo è tutto.
> N.b. Se ho risposto male è solo per “azione-reazione”. Rispetta e sarai rispettata. Sotto ad un mio post hai rispsto che delle belle risate che sanno d’impresa per il culo.


guarda che stai sprecando parole con lei, non ci arriva proprio; non perdere tempo a rispondere, un muro di gomma da più soddisfazioni


----------



## Alberto (2 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> guarda che stai sprecando parole con lei, non ci arriva proprio; non perdere tempo a rispondere, un muro di gomma da più soddisfazioni


Hai ragione. Soffre di onnipotenza. Non capisce che le persone sono diverse, che hanno sensazioni ed emozioni diverse, ma probabilmente sarà una persona vuota.


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu stia facendo un po’ di confusione. Non ho detto che non accettare un tradimento sia chiusura mentale (mai citata una cosa del genere), semmai ho detto che è chiusura mentale asserire che chi tradisce non ama. Detto questo,  tu hai tradito e non amavi più tuo marito, ma mica siamo tutti dei robot, ognuno ha la propria personalità, non pensi?  O tu sei la verità fatta persona ?concludo dicendo che se hai letto la mai storia (parliamo di oltre 90 pagine con oltre 2000 messaggi quindi ampiamente discussa e con un sacco di mie risposte, ho detto più volte che mia moglie ha flirtato un nesetto circa ma solo appena usciti dalla palestra in auto per pochi minuti e per poche volte dove è scappato qualche bacio e stop. Quando ha varcato la soglia ed è andata in motel, ha capito proprio in quel momento la stroncata che aveva fatto e la sera stessa ha confermato il tradimento. Perché l’ avrebbe fatto se non mi amava? Ho fatto più volte questa domanda ma le risposte non sono mai state azzeccate, per interesse economico? No!!! Ha la sua casa, il suo bel lavoro. Per la famiglia? I figli non sono piccoli e si possono gestire bene lo stesso e in armonia anche da separati. Per paura di esser scoperta? Neanche per questo visto che sarebbe stato difficile scoprirlo a meno che non proseguiva la tresca e già aveva deciso che non gli interessava, cosa fa? Si male con il pensiero che con l’ agire stesso? Insomma…. Lei ha confessato tra le lacrime, si sentiva una merda e non riusciva  a a guardarmi in faccia. Questo è tutto.
> N.b. Se ho risposto male è solo per “azione-reazione”. Rispetta e sarai rispettata. Sotto ad un mio post hai rispsto che delle belle risate che sanno d’impresa per il culo.


ma allora perchè gliela fai pesare continuamente?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu stia facendo un po’ di confusione. Non ho detto che non accettare un tradimento sia chiusura mentale (mai citata una cosa del genere), semmai ho detto che è chiusura mentale asserire che chi tradisce non ama. Detto questo,  tu hai tradito e non amavi più tuo marito, ma mica siamo tutti dei robot, ognuno ha la propria personalità, non pensi?  O tu sei la verità fatta persona ?concludo dicendo che se hai letto la mai storia (parliamo di oltre 90 pagine con oltre 2000 messaggi quindi ampiamente discussa e con un sacco di mie risposte, ho detto più volte che mia moglie ha flirtato un nesetto circa ma solo appena usciti dalla palestra in auto per pochi minuti e per poche volte dove è scappato qualche bacio e stop. Quando ha varcato la soglia ed è andata in motel, ha capito proprio in quel momento la stroncata che aveva fatto e la sera stessa ha confermato il tradimento. Perché l’ avrebbe fatto se non mi amava? Ho fatto più volte questa domanda ma le risposte non sono mai state azzeccate, per interesse economico? No!!! Ha la sua casa, il suo bel lavoro. Per la famiglia? I figli non sono piccoli e si possono gestire bene lo stesso e in armonia anche da separati. Per paura di esser scoperta? Neanche per questo visto che sarebbe stato difficile scoprirlo a meno che non proseguiva la tresca e già aveva deciso che non gli interessava, cosa fa? Si male con il pensiero che con l’ agire stesso? Insomma…. Lei ha confessato tra le lacrime, si sentiva una merda e non riusciva  a a guardarmi in faccia. Questo è tutto.
> N.b. Se ho risposto male è solo per “azione-reazione”. Rispetta e sarai rispettata. Sotto ad un mio post hai rispsto che delle belle risate che sanno d’impresa per il culo.


Etta non ha tradito nessuno.
È una amante di professione per il suo bisogno di conferme in contrapposizione alle altre donne.
Di matrimonio non capisce una minchia.


----------



## ionio36 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo. Ma il mio controllare non è una pretesa di amore. Quante persone hanno tradito il proprio coniuge pur amandolo? Tantissimi, probabilmente la maggioranza. Il controllo può derivare proprio dal fatto che si è stati traditi e che in un momento fragile del tradito, si cercano certezze. La certezza di esser amati invece è ben altra cosa, passa da come il traditore si comporta, come ti sta vicino, come accetta i momenti no del post-tradimento, e ti garantisco che questi sono pesanti, io stesso me ne rendo conto, quando vado in down, tra paroline, battutine, pianti e musi lunghi sono veramente veramente pesante. Sai… finché lo fai 1 volta, 2, 10…va bene… ma quando questo succede centinaia di volte (e ti garantisco che questo numero è stato ampiamente superato)… beh… ci si rende conto cheper accettare tutto ciò la persona ti ama, d’altronde io ho accettato (non è vero… non l’ ho accettato) il tradimento, e ci sta che lei accetti la mia  instabilità ( arrivata per colpa sua).


Però adesso stop, o Chiudi o azzeri!


----------



## ivanl (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Soffre di onnipotenza. *Non capisce* che le persone sono diverse, che hanno sensazioni ed emozioni diverse, ma probabilmente sarà una persona vuota.


fermati lì al neretto; il resto potrebbe essere vero se capisse qualcosa. ma non è il suo caso


----------



## Alberto (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma allora perchè gliela fai pesare continuamente?


Perché sono sanguinamente un terrone maledetto. Mi si annebbia il cervello quando penso che lei ha scopato con un altro, che comunque  ha avuto la possibilità durante il tragitto in auto di ripensarci e dire “ma che cazzo sto facendo”? Che per pentirsi doveva prima scavare il fondo…..insomma…. l’ amo, ci sto provando ma sono passati quasi 5 mesi e soffro come un cane come il primo giorno….. non so se vincerà l’ amore oppure cadrò per terra stremato dalla sofferenza e gli urlerò “vattene”!!!!


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo. Ma il mio controllare non è una pretesa di amore. Quante persone hanno tradito il proprio coniuge pur amandolo? Tantissimi, probabilmente la maggioranza. Il controllo può derivare proprio dal fatto che si è stati traditi e che in un momento fragile del tradito, si cercano certezze. La certezza di esser amati invece è ben altra cosa, passa da come il traditore si comporta, come ti sta vicino, come accetta i momenti no del post-tradimento, e ti garantisco che questi sono pesanti, io stesso me ne rendo conto, quando vado in down, tra paroline, battutine, pianti e musi lunghi sono veramente veramente pesante. Sai… finché lo fai 1 volta, 2, 10…va bene… ma quando questo succede centinaia di volte (e ti garantisco che questo numero è stato ampiamente superato)… beh… ci si rende conto cheper accettare tutto ciò la persona ti ama, d’altronde io ho accettato (non è vero… non l’ ho accettato) il tradimento, e ci sta che lei accetti la mia  instabilità ( arrivata per colpa sua).


un mio ex mi controllava (tra l'altro senza che io avessi fatto niente), faceva battutine, mi guardava il cellulare di nascosto ed era arrivato pure a seguirmi. io ho retto 6 mesi poi l'ho lasciato, cerca di non esagerare


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché sono sanguinamente un terrone maledetto. Mi si annebbia il cervello quando penso che lei ha scopato con un altro, che comunque  ha avuto la possibilità durante il tragitto in auto di ripensarci e dire “ma che cazzo sto facendo”? Che per pentirsi doveva prima scavare il fondo…..insomma…. l’ amo, ci sto provando ma sono passati quasi 5 mesi e soffro come un cane come il primo giorno….. non so se vincerà l’ amore oppure cadrò per terra stremato dalla sofferenza e gli irlero “vattene”!!!!


che sei terrone non c'entra nulla, su, non cercare scuse adesso
se non ce la fai non ce la fai, chiudi tutto e amen


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché sono sanguinamente un terrone maledetto. Mi si annebbia il cervello quando penso che lei ha scopato con un altro, che comunque  ha avuto la possibilità durante il tragitto in auto di ripensarci e dire “ma che cazzo sto facendo”? Che per pentirsi doveva prima scavare il fondo…..insomma…. l’ amo, ci sto provando ma sono passati quasi 5 mesi e soffro come un cane come il primo giorno….. non so se vincerà l’ amore oppure cadrò per terra stremato dalla sofferenza e gli irlero “vattene”!!!!


Però questo si chiama ferita narcisistica e la prova anche uno svedese.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu stia facendo un po’ di confusione. Non ho detto che non accettare un tradimento sia chiusura mentale (mai citata una cosa del genere), semmai ho detto che è chiusura mentale asserire che chi tradisce non ama. Detto questo,  tu hai tradito e non amavi più tuo marito, ma mica siamo tutti dei robot, ognuno ha la propria personalità, non pensi?  O tu sei la verità fatta persona ?concludo dicendo che se hai letto la mai storia (parliamo di oltre 90 pagine con oltre 2000 messaggi quindi ampiamente discussa e con un sacco di mie risposte, ho detto più volte che mia moglie ha flirtato un nesetto circa ma solo appena usciti dalla palestra in auto per pochi minuti e per poche volte dove è scappato qualche bacio e stop. Quando ha varcato la soglia ed è andata in motel, ha capito proprio in quel momento la stroncata che aveva fatto e la sera stessa ha confermato il tradimento. Perché l’ avrebbe fatto se non mi amava? Ho fatto più volte questa domanda ma le risposte non sono mai state azzeccate, per interesse economico? No!!! Ha la sua casa, il suo bel lavoro. Per la famiglia? I figli non sono piccoli e si possono gestire bene lo stesso e in armonia anche da separati. Per paura di esser scoperta? Neanche per questo visto che sarebbe stato difficile scoprirlo a meno che non proseguiva la tresca e già aveva deciso che non gli interessava, cosa fa? Si male con il pensiero che con l’ agire stesso? Insomma…. Lei ha confessato tra le lacrime, si sentiva una merda e non riusciva  a a guardarmi in faccia. Questo è tutto.
> N.b. Se ho risposto male è solo per “azione-reazione”. Rispetta e sarai rispettata. Sotto ad un mio post hai rispsto che delle belle risate che sanno d’impresa per il culo.


La presa per il culo non era rivolta alla tua storia ma in generale verso chi tradisce. Quindi non capisco dove lo hai visto il non-rispetto. E per l’appunto io non avevo tradito il mio ex marito ma parlo di tradimenti di anni fa. Avevo 20 anni o poco più. Però avevo sempre lasciato. Quanto a tua moglie: il fatto di confessare non significa automaticamente che ti ami. Ci sono persone che confessano ugualmente perché si sentono delle merde.



Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Soffre di onnipotenza. Non capisce che le persone sono diverse, che hanno sensazioni ed emozioni diverse, ma probabilmente sarà una persona vuota.


Perché tu sei sicuro invece al 100%?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Etta non ha tradito nessuno.
> È una amante di professione per il suo bisogno di conferme in contrapposizione alle altre donne.
> Di matrimonio non capisce una minchia.


Non è che perché non eravamo sposati allora non ne capisco eh. L’ho vissuto pure io ma senza fede al dito.



ivanl ha detto:


> fermati lì al neretto; il resto potrebbe essere vero se capisse qualcosa. ma non è il suo caso


Il tuo sì?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma che sia amore o innamoramento si tratta pur sempre di rispetto. Se tradisci non rispetti l’altra persona.


Allora segnatelo “rispetto“.
Sa cosa è il rispetto chi scopa con un’altra persona a pochi metri dalla moglie?
Rispetto si dà a tutti o solo a persone selezionate per il proprio comodo? Nel secondo caso non è rispetto, ma opportunismo egoistico.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché sono sanguinamente un terrone maledetto. Mi si annebbia il cervello quando penso che lei ha scopato con un altro, che comunque  ha avuto la possibilità durante il tragitto in auto di ripensarci e dire “ma che cazzo sto facendo”? Che per pentirsi doveva prima scavare il fondo…..insomma…. l’ amo, ci sto provando ma sono passati quasi 5 mesi e soffro come un cane come il primo giorno….. non so se vincerà l’ amore oppure cadrò per terra stremato dalla sofferenza e gli irlero “vattene”!!!!


Cosa c’entra che sei terrone ora?



omicron ha detto:


> un mio ex mi controllava (tra l'altro senza che io avessi fatto niente), faceva battutine, mi guardava il cellulare di nascosto ed era arrivato pure a seguirmi. io ho retto 6 mesi poi l'ho lasciato, cerca di non esagerare


Ma perché era lui così o era successo qualcosa? Anche io del mio ex, gli ultimi tempi, controllavo il cel. Stupido pure lui che come codice aveva la sua data di nascita.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora segnatelo “rispetto“.
> Sa cosa è il rispetto chi scopa con un’altra persona a pochi metri dalla moglie?
> Rispetto si dà a tutti o solo a persone selezionate per il proprio comodo? Nel secondo caso non è rispetto, ma opportunismo egoistico.


In quel caso era lui a doverla rispettare. Io peraltro la conosco solo di vista.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si però poi non confessi senza essere scoperta come la moglie di Alberto.


la moglie di Alberto è tutt'altro discorso.
Chi lo fa se ne sta zitto sia nel caso ci tenga al coniuge , sia per non perdere comodità.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In quel caso era lui a doverla rispettare. Io peraltro la conosco solo di vista.


Un consiglio spassionato.
Quando si parla di valori, non rispondere.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un consiglio spassionato.
> Quando si parla di valori, non rispondere.


Scusa ma perché avrei dovuto pensarci io quando quelli sposati erano loro? Se non davano valore loro alla propria moglie avrei dovuto farlo io? Parlo al plurale perché prima ce ne sono stati altri.


----------



## Alberto (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un mio ex mi controllava (tra l'altro senza che io avessi fatto niente), faceva battutine, mi guardava il cellulare di nascosto ed era arrivato pure a seguirmi. io ho retto 6 mesi poi l'ho lasciato, cerca di non esagerare


Grazie del consiglio. Sono d’accordo con te, va bene la perdita di fiducia attuale  ma ci deve essere un limite sia nel come si controlla e per quanto tempo. Il troppo stroppia.


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio. Sono d’accordo con te, va bene la perdita di fiducia attuale  ma ci deve essere un limite sia nel come si controlla e per quanto tempo. Il troppo stroppia.


Prego
Non ti approfittare del suo senso di colpa


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Scusa ma perché avrei dovuto pensarci io quando quelli sposati erano loro? Se non davano valore loro alla propria moglie avrei dovuto farlo io? Parlo al plurale perché prima ce ne sono stati altri.


Sì.
Il valore lo dai anche tu o lo neghi.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Il valore lo dai anche tu o lo neghi.


Ma ognuno deve fare ciò che lo fa stare bene.


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Scusa ma perché avrei dovuto pensarci io quando quelli sposati erano loro? Se non davano valore loro alla propria moglie avrei dovuto farlo io? Parlo al plurale perché prima ce ne sono stati altri.


Si sente il tuo ego crescere ad ogni parola che scrivi....sembra che stai mettendo le classiche tacche sulla cintura ....a quanti uomini sposati vuoi arrivare per sentirti soddisfatta?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si sente il tuo ego crescere ad ogni parola che scrivi....sembra che stai mettendo le classiche tacche sulla cintura ....a quanti uomini sposati vuoi arrivare per sentirti soddisfatta?


Semplicemente lei è contenta così...
Avere una relazione con uno sposato... è molto più easy...quando ha voglia ti chiama...senza impegno...
E ti fa sentire sempre speciale ..
Andrà avanti...all infinito


----------



## ivanl (2 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si sente il tuo ego crescere ad ogni parola che scrivi....sembra che stai mettendo le classiche tacche sulla cintura ....a quanti uomini sposati vuoi arrivare per sentirti soddisfatta?


Tra un pò comincerà a crescere pure il culo e, allora, ciaone carne fresca!


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Semplicemente lei è contenta così...
> Avere una relazione con uno sposato... è molto più easy...quando ha voglia ti chiama...senza impegno...
> E ti fa sentire sempre speciale ..
> Andrà avanti...all infinito


No no....a lei piace il fregare l'uomo ad un'altra...il sentirsi superiore alla moglie ignara, farla passare per scema divertendosi con il suo amante a sfotterla...queste sono le sue soddisfazioni...della relazione con la persona a lei non frega niente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No no....a lei piace il fregare l'uomo ad un'altra...il sentirsi superiore alla moglie ignara, farla passare per scema divertendosi con il suo amante a sfotterla...queste sono le sue soddisfazioni...della relazione con la persona a lei non frega niente.



Mi sa che hai ragione...
Però così è veramente squallido


----------



## Ulisse (2 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No no....a lei piace il fregare l'uomo ad un'altra...il sentirsi superiore alla moglie ignara, farla passare per scema divertendosi con il suo amante a sfotterla...queste sono le sue soddisfazioni...della relazione con la persona a lei non frega niente.


mmmhh...non credo
sembra più paura di subirlo il tradimento che gioire della povera cornuta

il ruolo di amante è perfetto per chi ha questi timori 
cade il vincolo di fedeltà poichè, come minimo, l'altro/a scopa con il coniuge.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Tra un pò comincerà a crescere pure il culo e, allora, ciaone carne fresca!


Ci sono estimatori anche per quello. Ogni buso è pertuso.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No no....a lei piace il fregare l'uomo ad un'altra...il sentirsi superiore alla moglie ignara, farla passare per scema divertendosi con il suo amante a sfotterla...queste sono le sue soddisfazioni...della relazione con la persona a lei non frega niente.


Effettivamente da tutto quello che ha sempre scritto traspare questo. ma non si può mai saperlo.


----------



## ionio36 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Etta non ha tradito nessuno.
> È una amante di professione per il suo bisogno di conferme in contrapposizione alle altre donne.
> Di matrimonio non capisce una minchia.


Meraviglioso! Non avevo mai sentito pri


Alberto ha detto:


> Perché sono sanguinamente un terrone maledetto. Mi si annebbia il cervello quando penso che lei ha scopato con un altro, che comunque  ha avuto la possibilità durante il tragitto in auto di ripensarci e dire “ma che cazzo sto facendo”? Che per pentirsi doveva prima scavare il fondo…..insomma…. l’ amo, ci sto provando ma sono passati quasi 5 mesi e soffro come un cane come il primo giorno….. non so se vincerà l’ amore oppure cadrò per terra stremato dalla sofferenza e gli irlero “vattene”!!!!


Io sono un Veneto (Chiamati una volta i "terroni del nord"). Ho una famiglia multiculturale e globale (con componenti da più parti del mondo e d'Italia),credimi si può crescere sempre e comunque!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Meraviglioso! Non avevo mai sentito pri
> 
> Io sono un Veneto (Chiamati una volta i "terroni del nord"). Ho una famiglia multiculturale e globale (con componenti da più parti del mondo e d'Italia),credimi si può crescere sempre e comunque!


Cosa non ti quadra?


----------



## ionio36 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa non ti quadra?


Che lui dice di essere un terrone e perciò lui è così!
Non ho quotato chiedo scusa!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Che lui dice di essere un terrone e perciò lui è così!
> Non ho quotato chiedo scusa!


Avevi quotato me.


----------



## ionio36 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi quotato me.


ho sbagliato


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si sente il tuo ego crescere ad ogni parola che scrivi....sembra che stai mettendo le classiche tacche sulla cintura ....a quanti uomini sposati vuoi arrivare per sentirti soddisfatta?


Ma guarda che mica sono stati così tanti eh. Più che altro che con la maggior parte era durata poco.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Semplicemente lei è contenta così...
> Avere una relazione con uno sposato... è molto più easy...*quando ha voglia ti chiama*...senza impegno...
> E ti fa sentire sempre speciale ..
> Andrà avanti...all infinito


Questo è tipico anche di molti single.



ivanl ha detto:


> Tra un pò comincerà a crescere pure il culo e, allora, ciaone carne fresca!


Il culo può essere grosso pure a 20 anni eh.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No no....a lei piace il fregare l'uomo ad un'altra...il sentirsi superiore alla moglie ignara, farla passare per scema divertendosi con il suo amante a sfotterla...queste sono le sue soddisfazioni...della relazione con la persona a lei non frega niente.


Perché tu pensi che anche le mogli non abbiano l’amante?



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione...
> Però così è veramente squallido


Infatti non è così.



Ulisse ha detto:


> mmmhh...non credo
> sembra più paura di subirlo il tradimento che gioire della povera cornuta
> 
> il ruolo di amante è perfetto per chi ha questi timori
> cade il vincolo di fedeltà poichè, come minimo, l'altro/a scopa con il coniuge.


La paura di subire un tradimento un po’ c’è sempre considerato quello che si sente in giro.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno deve fare ciò che lo fa stare bene.


Finalmente hai espresso il tuo unico valore.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mmmhh...non credo
> sembra più paura di subirlo il tradimento che gioire della povera cornuta
> 
> il ruolo di amante è perfetto per chi ha questi timori
> cade il vincolo di fedeltà poichè, come minimo, l'altro/a scopa con il coniuge.


Certamente ci sono ragioni per interpretare con soddisfazione il ruolo di amante.
Ma ci sono donne che vivono così.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finalmente hai espresso il tuo unico valore.


Non è l’unico ma ok.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente ci sono ragioni per interpretare con soddisfazione il ruolo di amante.
> Ma ci sono donne che vivono così.


Ma sono anche situazioni che capitano. Io mica sono andata a cercarmeli. Ad esempio il prof.ero convinta che fosse divorziato ( peraltro l’ho incontrato poco fa e ci siamo fatti una bella chiacchierata ). Invece poi ho scoperto che era ancora sposato ma semplicemente non parlava mai a scuola della moglie. Non so come mai.


----------



## Venice30 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Non so cosa sia peggio il panettone con i canditi o le risposte no sense di Etta.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un mio ex mi controllava (tra l'altro senza che io avessi fatto niente), faceva battutine, mi guardava il cellulare di nascosto ed era arrivato pure a seguirmi. io ho retto 6 mesi poi l'ho lasciato, cerca di non esagerare


Se uno ha la coscienza pulita e viene controllato fa bene a lasciare.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia peggio il panettone con i canditi o le risposte no sense di Etta.


Il panettone fa cagare con e senza canditi. Su questo non ci piove.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se uno ha la coscienza pulita e viene controllato fa bene a lasciare.


Non è il caso di Omicron ma tantissimi in effetti hanno sempre qualcosa da nascondere. Il mio ex compagno invece, durante una delle mille litigate, si era inventato che mi tradiva con una che aveva perso l’abbonamento del tram e lui l’aveva contattata perché lo aveva trovato per terra. Lì per lì logicamente lo avevo preso sul serio, poi però ci ho pensato, e mi sono detta: ma uno che lo fa mica te lo dice così tranquillamente. Poi controllando il cel, ho trovato effettivamente la chat con questa qua su messenger, dove si erano accordati per questo abbonamento. Ho contattato lei ( tra l’altro fidanzata ), e ci siamo trovate qualche giorno dopo, assieme anche al suo ragazzo. Ed effettivamente non era vero nulla perché aveva anche le prove. Peraltro lui aveva pure cambiato versione tre volte. Che fesso.


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se uno ha la coscienza pulita e viene controllato fa bene a lasciare.


Se vedi che non trovi niente non puoi continuare a stressare la persona che sta con te, anche il senso di colpa finisce e quando finisce non si sopporta piu
A forza di cercare quello che non c’è si passa dalla ragione al torto


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se vedi che non trovi niente non puoi continuare a stressare la persona che sta con te, anche il senso di colpa finisce e quando finisce non si sopporta piu
> A forza di cercare quello che non c’è si passa dalla ragione al torto


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia peggio il panettone con i canditi o le risposte no sense di Etta.


Te pensa che io mangio tutti i canditi che gli altri scartano oltre al mio panettone ovviamente. Puciato a volte nel vin brûlé ed a volte nella coca cola.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu stia facendo un po’ di confusione. Non ho detto che non accettare un tradimento sia chiusura mentale (mai citata una cosa del genere), semmai ho detto che è chiusura mentale asserire che chi tradisce non ama. Detto questo,  tu hai tradito e non amavi più tuo marito, ma mica siamo tutti dei robot, ognuno ha la propria personalità, non pensi?  O tu sei la verità fatta persona ?concludo dicendo che se hai letto la mai storia (parliamo di oltre 90 pagine con oltre 2000 messaggi quindi ampiamente discussa e con un sacco di mie risposte, ho detto più volte che mia moglie ha flirtato un nesetto circa ma solo appena usciti dalla palestra in auto per pochi minuti e per poche volte dove è scappato qualche bacio e stop. Quando ha varcato la soglia ed è andata in motel, ha capito proprio in quel momento la stroncata che aveva fatto e la sera stessa ha confermato il tradimento. Perché l’ avrebbe fatto se non mi amava? Ho fatto più volte questa domanda ma le risposte non sono mai state azzeccate, per interesse economico? No!!! Ha la sua casa, il suo bel lavoro. Per la famiglia? I figli non sono piccoli e si possono gestire bene lo stesso e in armonia anche da separati. Per paura di esser scoperta? Neanche per questo visto che sarebbe stato difficile scoprirlo a meno che non proseguiva la tresca e già aveva deciso che non gli interessava, cosa fa? Si male con il pensiero che con l’ agire stesso? Insomma…. Lei ha confessato tra le lacrime, si sentiva una merda e non riusciva  a a guardarmi in faccia. Questo è tutto.
> N.b. Se ho risposto male è solo per “azione-reazione”. Rispetta e sarai rispettata. Sotto ad un mio post hai rispsto che delle belle risate che sanno d’impresa per il culo.


Ma Alberto… da come scrivi di tua moglie …
perché non fai un salto da Rocca e le prendi un Trilogy visto che l’hai già assolta ?
Se è così tanto brava perché continuare a controllarla ?


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Effettivamente da tutto quello che ha sempre scritto traspare questo. ma non si può mai saperlo.


Meglio così...non voglio addentrarmi troppo nei meandri del suo cervello


----------



## Alberto (3 Dicembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma Alberto… da come scrivi di tua moglie …
> perché non fai un salto da Rocca e le prendi un Trilogy visto che l’hai già assolta ?
> Se è così tanto brava perché continuare a controllarla ?


Perché è normale perdere un po’ di fiducia. Poi penso che questa cosa con il tempo scemerà. Detto questo non l’ ho assolta, è sempre un tradimento. Anche se solo una volta, anche se si è pentita subito, anche se ha confessato lei stessa, rimane pur sempre un tradimento.


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> *Perché è normale perdere un po’ di fiducia. *Poi penso che questa cosa con il tempo scemerà. Detto questo non l’ ho assolta, è sempre un tradimento. Anche se solo una volta, anche se si è pentita subito, anche se ha confessato lei stessa, rimane pur sempre un tradimento.


Un po’?


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ne sei certa?
> Credo che spesso sia sostanzialmente un riposizionamento di valore, una cosa a cui tenevi magari molto (il matrimonio) diventa meno importante di una sbandata stile adolescenziale, della voglia di provare qualcosa di nuovo, del trasporto che provi verso la novità del momento.
> Quando ci sei dentro hai già deciso, hai già ricollocato, hai già stabilito il valore delle cose.
> A prescindere che poi uno possa pensare di uscirne pulito o meno.


Sono molto d’accordo. Questa e’ la differenza tra chi decide di farlo e chi no. Tralasci pero’ chi
Mette al primo posto se stesso nella scala dei valori…e poi la famiglia. Quindi il confronto non e’ tra emozione e famiglia, ma tra se stessi e famiglia. E nel “se stessi metti le emozioni ma anche tanto altro”.


----------



## spleen (3 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono molto d’accordo. Questa e’ la differenza tra chi decide di farlo e chi no. Tralasci pero’ chi
> Mette al primo posto se stesso nella scala dei valori…e poi la famiglia. Quindi il confronto non e’ tra emozione e famiglia, ma tra se stessi e famiglia. E nel “se stessi metti le emozioni ma anche tanto altro”.


E' un errore che commetto spesso, quello di attribuire alle persone (certe persone) una coscienza che non possiedono, una consapevolezza che -dovrebbero- avere, un livello di comprensione che spesso non sono nè interessati nè potenzialmente possono avere.


----------



## Alberto (3 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No no....a lei piace il fregare l'uomo ad un'altra...il sentirsi superiore alla moglie ignara, farla passare per scema divertendosi con il suo amante a sfotterla...queste sono le sue soddisfazioni...della relazione con la persona a lei non frega niente.


Puó invece essere benissimo, che l’ uomo ama sua moglie ma vuole svuotare le palle con la prima “carne da macello” che glielo permette.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Puó invece essere benissimo, che l’ uomo ama sua moglie ma vuole svuotare le palle con la prima “carne da macello” che glielo permette.


Certamente, io, te e tanti altri ne siamo anche consapevoli. 
Anche che la cosa possa andare avanti per lungo tempo. 
Chi è oggetto di questo svuotamento, non ritiene possibile che sia solo uno svuotamento. 
Ci vede affetto. 
Non prende neanche in considerazione che è l'unica donna che si è resa disponibile (oltre alla moglie).


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No no....a lei piace il fregare l'uomo ad un'altra...il sentirsi superiore alla moglie ignara, farla passare per scema divertendosi con il suo amante a sfotterla...queste sono le sue soddisfazioni...della relazione con la persona a lei non frega niente.


Vero, ma ti sei accorta come vive male.
Ha sempre paura del tradimento, è gelosa e possessiva, proprio perché sa quanto può essere semplice essere tradita.
Questa consapevolezza, che una più giovane e disponibile potrebbe portarle via l'uomo la logora. 
Preferisce essere amante a vita che non vivere col tarlo di essere tradita


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Puó invece essere benissimo, che l’ uomo ama sua moglie ma vuole svuotare le palle con la prima “carne da macello” che glielo permette.


Non è il mio caso. Però ne ho incontrati così in passato. Sul fatto che le amassero dubito comunque.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certamente, io, te e tanti altri ne siamo anche consapevoli.
> Anche che la cosa possa andare avanti per lungo tempo.
> Chi è oggetto di questo svuotamento, non ritiene possibile che sia solo uno svuotamento.
> Ci vede affetto.
> Non prende neanche in considerazione che è l'unica donna che si è resa disponibile (oltre alla moglie).


Si capisce la differenza tra chi vuole svuotarsi e chi non.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vero, ma ti sei accorta come vive male.
> Ha sempre paura del tradimento, è gelosa e possessiva, proprio perché sa quanto può essere semplice essere tradita.
> Questa consapevolezza, che una più giovane e disponibile potrebbe portarle via l'uomo la logora.
> Preferisce essere amante a vita che non vivere col tarlo di essere tradita


Ma guarda che mica solo quelle più giovani portano via l’uomo ad altre.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vero, ma ti sei accorta come vive male.
> Ha sempre paura del tradimento, è gelosa e possessiva, proprio perché sa quanto può essere semplice essere tradita.
> Questa consapevolezza, che una più giovane e disponibile potrebbe portarle via l'uomo la logora.
> Preferisce essere amante a vita che non vivere col tarlo di essere tradita


Però così sembra una scelta.
In realtà sono cose che derivano da problemi di attaccamento. L’attaccamento si sviluppa nei primissimi anni di vita e può essere sicuro, insicuro, evitante ecc
Non è che una persona che simula attaccamento, ma in realtà non ne è capace, lo fa solo per prendere senza dare, proprio non ce la fa.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché è normale perdere un po’ di fiducia. Poi penso che questa cosa con il tempo scemerà. Detto questo non l’ ho assolta, è sempre un tradimento. Anche se solo una volta, anche se si è pentita subito, anche se ha confessato lei stessa, rimane pur sempre un tradimento.


Sei sicuro che non è più dispiaciuta che lui non sia sceso oppure che l’abbia fatto ?
Ti ha confessato un rapporto insoddisfacente…se invece fosse stato sublime ?


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però così sembra una scelta.
> In realtà sono cose che derivano da problemi di attaccamento. L’attaccamento si sviluppa nei primissimi anni di vita e può essere sicuro, insicuro, evitante ecc
> Non è che una persona che simula attaccamento, ma in realtà non ne è capace, lo fa solo per prendere senza dare, proprio non ce la fa.


Spesso i rapporti tra amanti possono anche mutare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che non è più dispiaciuta che lui non sia sceso oppure che l’abbia fatto ?
> Ti ha confessato un rapporto insoddisfacente…se invece fosse stato sublime ?


Ma perché volete (plurale perché siete in tanti) a tutti i costi suscitare dubbi e dolore in una persona che ha subito un tradimento da una persona sincera che lo ha confessato?
Che senso ha continuare a “sfruculiare” proprio sui particolari sessuali, oltretutto dal tutto irrilevanti. Se vi è forte attrazione, si passa sopra al fatto che le prime volte non funzioni.
Lei si è resa conto che non avrebbe tollerato il non detto e l’inganno nel suo matrimonio.
Questo dà valore al matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Spesso i rapporti tra amanti possono anche mutare.


Non c’entra niente con quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’entra niente con quello che ho scritto.


Ho sbagliato a quotare era riferito a ciò che dicevano Ginevra ed Alberto.


----------



## Alberto (3 Dicembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che non è più dispiaciuta che lui non sia sceso oppure che l’abbia fatto ?
> Ti ha confessato un rapporto insoddisfacente…se invece fosse stato sublime ?


Il tuo dubbio è lecito e ho avuto per un attimo anche io lo stesso pensiero e glielo ho anche detto. Beh… la risposta che mi ha dato mi ha soddisfatto, e cioè, perché confessare dopo quell’ unica scappatella? Perché non riprovarci qualche altra volta?mica tutti fanno tutto la prima volta? Come dare torto a ciò? D’altronde lei non ha negato di aver avuto l’ orgasmo, quindi deludete o no nell’ insieme comunque ha goduto, cosa gli costava fare qualche altra usxita? No…. Non ho questo dubbio, perché lei quando è arrivata a casa era nervosissima. Sguardo perso nel vuoto, ciao tiratissimo, insomma… in oltre 25 anni di unione non L’ ho mai vista così. Credo ciecamente che lei si è pentita, che non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia e che non sarebbe più riuscita a venire a letto con me, anzi… ad andare avanti, si sentiva sporca (e comunque sporca lo è rimasta), ma almeno ha confessato e questo un po’ la “salva”. Non la giustifico, ha sbagliato, mi ha tradito, ho altri 1000 motivi per non dargli la certezza che andremo avanti, dove tra L’ altro la certezza non l’ ho neanche io.


----------



## Alberto (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un po’?


Hai ragione…. La fiducia persa è molta. Ma…. Non è detta che una buona fetta si possa recuperare (certo non totalmente.)


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione…. La fiducia persa è molta. Ma…. Non è detta che una buona fetta si possa recuperare (certo non totalmente.)


Valuta bene se recuperare o meno.


----------



## ionio36 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione…. La fiducia persa è molta. Ma…. Non è detta che una buona fetta si possa recuperare (certo non totalmente.)


Dico la verità,tutte queste considerazioni mi fanno tristezza!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Il tuo dubbio è lecito e ho avuto per un attimo anche io lo stesso pensiero e glielo ho anche detto. Beh… la risposta che mi ha dato mi ha soddisfatto, e cioè, perché confessare dopo quell’ unica scappatella? Perché non riprovarci qualche altra volta?mica tutti fanno tutto la prima volta? Come dare torto a ciò? D’altronde lei non ha negato di aver avuto l’ orgasmo, quindi deludete o no nell’ insieme comunque ha goduto, cosa gli costava fare qualche altra usxita? No…. Non ho questo dubbio, perché lei quando è arrivata a casa era nervosissima. Sguardo perso nel vuoto, ciao tiratissimo, insomma… in oltre 25 anni di unione non L’ ho mai vista così. Credo ciecamente che lei si è pentita, che non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia e che non sarebbe più riuscita a venire a letto con me, anzi… ad andare avanti, *si sentiva sporca (e comunque sporca lo è rimasta)*, ma almeno ha confessato e questo un po’ la “salva”. Non la giustifico, ha sbagliato, mi ha tradito, ho altri 1000 motivi per non dargli la certezza che andremo avanti, dove tra L’ altro la certezza non l’ ho neanche io.


Su questo dovreste ragionare entrambi.


----------



## Alberto (3 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Dico la verità,tutte queste considerazioni mi fanno tristezza!


Ma io Trieste lo sono…


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio. Sono d’accordo con te, va bene la perdita di fiducia attuale  ma ci deve essere un limite sia nel come si controlla e per quanto tempo. Il troppo stroppia.


Per la propria salute mentale, specie a seguito di controlli che hanno portato a scoprire quello che si sospettava, il mio mite consiglio - a posteriori - è quello di farsi i fatti propri.
La fiducia ormai è andata, per cui non si pone neanche più il problema.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però così sembra una scelta.
> In realtà sono cose che derivano da problemi di attaccamento. L’attaccamento si sviluppa nei primissimi anni di vita e può essere sicuro, insicuro, evitante ecc
> Non è che una persona che simula attaccamento, ma in realtà non ne è capace, lo fa solo per prendere senza dare, proprio non ce la fa.


Che non ha così morbosamente verso la figlia


----------



## yussuf (3 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah se c'è bisogno di tradire per mantenere in piedi un matrimonio allora c'è qualche problema.
> Posso capire la coppia, si sperimenta insieme o ognuno per fatti suoi o addirittura che ognuno fa la propria vita dopo un discorso aperto e sincero, ma quando di parla di eventuali corna tutti attenti.
> La verità è che nessun traditore vorrebbe le corna, però loro possono metterle.
> Della serie io rubo ma nessuno deve rubare me.


Sono nuovo e sto dando una sbirciata alle discussioni sui forum per farmi un idea. Al momento posso riassumere le mie impressioni con un : Mah!!!! E concludere pensandomi d'accordo con te.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Si capisce la differenza tra chi vuole svuotarsi e chi non.
> 
> 
> Ma guarda che mica solo quelle più giovani portano via l’uomo ad altre.


I ruffiani  sono bravissimi ad ingannare. 
Si può essere depistati con molta facilità. 
Si riconosce quello che dopo una settimana sparisce o chi lo dichiara. 
Quelli più lesti sanno come gestire la situazione a proprio favore


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I ruffiani  sono bravissimi ad ingannare.
> Si può essere depistati con molta facilità.
> Si riconosce quello che dopo una settimana sparisce o chi lo dichiara.
> Quelli più lesti sanno come gestire la situazione a proprio favore


Boh io tutti quelli sposati con i quali sono stata poi erano spariti piano piano. Ma quelli lesti che dici te, che sanno gestire le situazioni, devono essere davvero super mega bravi allora. Super presenti eccc… Altrimenti prima o poi una comunque si stufa.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah se c'è bisogno di tradire per mantenere in piedi un matrimonio allora c'è qualche problema.


Il 'mantenere in piedi' un matrimonio presupporrebbe un'azione positiva, virtuosa, ovvero quello che il tradimento non è.

Il tradimento, se non scoperto, può solo impedire al matrimonio di naufragare, almeno finché rimane ignoto al tradit*.

E comunque, nella maggior parte dei casi, anche quando non scoperto, è un elemento distruttore per la coppia ufficiale.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il 'mantenere in piedi' un matrimonio presupporrebbe un'azione positiva, virtuosa, ovvero quello che il tradimento non è.
> 
> Il tradimento, se non scoperto, può solo impedire al matrimonio di naufragare, almeno finché rimane ignoto al tradit*.
> 
> E comunque, nella maggior parte dei casi, anche quando non scoperto, è un elemento distruttore per la coppia ufficiale.


Io credo che il tradimento distrugga l’intimità.
Ma chi l’intimità non la vuole, non è capace di crearla o non sa cosa sia o non ha nessuna consapevolezza della propria interiorità e, di conseguenza, non può comunicarla, ha una relazione matrimoniale che si basa su altre cose e può trarre giovamento da un puntello esterno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Boh io tutti quelli sposati con i quali sono stata poi erano spariti piano piano. Ma quelli lesti che dici te, che sanno gestire le situazioni, devono essere davvero super mega bravi allora. Super presenti eccc… Altrimenti prima o poi una comunque si stufa.


Ci sono donne che sono rimaste amanti per decenni. 
Con visite saltuarie


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che sono rimaste amanti per decenni.
> Con visite saltuarie


Una single che conosco nell’ambiente sportivo è amante di un personaggio famoso.
Sono entrambi over 60.
Lei mi diceva che la storia dura più o meno da quando si sono laureati.
Un po come Carlo e Camilla insomma.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che il tradimento distrugga l’intimità.
> Ma chi l’intimità non la vuole, non è capace di crearla o non sa cosa sia o non ha nessuna consapevolezza della propria interiorità e, di conseguenza, non può comunicarla, ha una relazione matrimoniale che si basa su altre cose e può trarre giovamento da un puntello esterno.


Nel mio caso ha distrutto esattamente nulla, tranne una volta le doghe del letto che si è aperto in due. 
Che vergogna….


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Boh io tutti quelli sposati con i quali sono stata poi erano spariti piano piano. Ma quelli lesti che dici te, che sanno gestire le situazioni, devono essere davvero super mega bravi allora. Super presenti eccc… Altrimenti prima o poi una comunque si stufa.


In che senso piano piano? Cioè come facevano intendo.


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una single che conosco nell’ambiente sportivo è amante di un personaggio famoso.
> Sono entrambi over 60.
> Lei mi diceva che la storia dura più o meno da quando si sono laureati.
> Un po come Carlo e Camilla insomma.


Ma Camilla si era sposata e ha una figlia 
Questa che dici tu single a vita?


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nel mio caso ha distrutto esattamente nulla, tranne una volta le doghe del letto che si è aperto in due.
> Che vergogna….


Una volta è successo anche a me


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma Camilla si era sposata e ha una figlia
> Questa che dici tu single a vita?
> 
> Una volta è successo anche a me


Sempre stata sola, mai avuto un compagno ufficiale. Nel nostro ambiente alcuni la chiamano la Donna nell’ombra.
Sembra il titolo di un film.


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sempre stata sola, mai avuto un compagno ufficiale. Nel nostro ambiente alcuni la chiamano la Donna nell’ombra.
> Sembra il titolo di un film.


Contenta lei


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una single che conosco nell’ambiente sportivo è amante di un personaggio famoso.
> Sono entrambi over 60.
> Lei mi diceva che la storia dura più o meno da quando si sono laureati.
> Un po come Carlo e Camilla insomma.


Se lei è Contenta di aver sacrificato la sua vita in funzione di quest'uono,
Non si può dire nulla. lui una famiglia se l'è creata


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se lei è Contenta di aver sacrificato la sua vita in funzione di quest'uono,
> Non si può dire nulla. lui una famiglia se l'è creata


Anche Etta è contenta di essere amante. L’importante nella vita è essere soddisfatti di quel che si fa. Altra cosa invece è il sacrificio. Non tutti ambiscono ad avere una famiglia, quindi non tutti sacrificano una famiglia se non voluta. la persona che ascolto molto dice di avere tutto ciò che ha sempre desiderato. contenta lei contenti tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che sono rimaste amanti per decenni.
> Con visite saltuarie


Ma mica sono poverette.
Non volevano o non si sentivano in grado di avere una relazione impegnativa e consuetudinaria.


----------



## bull63 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il 'mantenere in piedi' un matrimonio presupporrebbe un'azione positiva, virtuosa, ovvero quello che il tradimento non è.
> 
> Il tradimento, se non scoperto, può solo impedire al matrimonio di naufragare, almeno finché rimane ignoto al tradit*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Dicembre 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Non condivido. Molti storie extraconiugali afforzano il matrimonio. Specialmente le donne, tendenzialmente più celebrali, riescono a trovare nella relazione extra lo stimolo per mantenere in vita il menagè famigliare con serenità.


Ho quotato io per te. 

Il tuo discorso può sicuramente valere ma a mio parere sono eccezioni, generalmente un rapporto extra è distruttivo per quello ufficiale.
Peraltro, proprio nel caso di un approccio 'cerebrale', il tutto si fa più pericoloso.
Viceversa, un approccio per lo più fisico o comunque 'leggero' può invece, come scrivi, aiutare a mantenere il mènage familiare.


----------



## Venice30 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te pensa che io mangio tutti i canditi che gli altri scartano oltre al mio panettone ovviamente. Puciato a volte nel vin brûlé ed a volte nella coca cola.


Mah il vin brulé a me non piace, con i canditi poi....vabbè a me non piace manco la polenta  non faccio testo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho quotato io per te.
> 
> Il tuo discorso può sicuramente valere ma a mio parere sono eccezioni, generalmente un rapporto extra è distruttivo per quello ufficiale.
> Peraltro, proprio nel caso di un approccio 'cerebrale', il tutto si fa più pericoloso.
> Viceversa, un approccio per lo più fisico o comunque 'leggero' può invece, come scrivi, aiutare a mantenere il mènage familiare.


Mio padre diceva “i gusti son gusti. C’era uno che si soffiava il naso con i mattoni  ”  per cui c’è anche chi sta bene o dice di stare bene nella umiliazione o nell’incertezza.


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che sono rimaste amanti per decenni.
> Con visite saltuarie


Magari erano innamorate oppure non trovavano di meglio.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> In che senso piano piano? Cioè come facevano intendo.


Chiamandomi e scrivendomi sempre meno. Poi rispondendomi sempre meno fino a sparire del tutto.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sempre stata sola, mai avuto un compagno ufficiale. Nel nostro ambiente alcuni la chiamano la Donna nell’ombra.
> Sembra il titolo di un film.


Povera però.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche Etta è contenta di essere amante. L’importante nella vita è essere soddisfatti di quel che si fa. Altra cosa invece è il sacrificio. Non tutti ambiscono ad avere una famiglia, quindi non tutti sacrificano una famiglia se non voluta. la persona che ascolto molto dice di avere tutto ciò che ha sempre desiderato. contenta lei contenti tutti.


Ma io una famiglia l’ho avuta. Questa che dici te no.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari erano innamorate oppure non trovavano di meglio.
> 
> 
> Chiamandomi e scrivendomi sempre meno. Poi rispondendomi sempre meno fino a sparire del tutto.
> ...


Lei dice che non l’ha mai voluta. 
Non si può dare per scontato che i bisogni di molti siano anche i bisogni di tutti.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> c’è anche chi sta bene o dice di stare bene nella umiliazione o nell’incertezza.


Non ne conosco.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ne conosco.


Io non conosco non binari, ma dicono che esistono.
C’è pure chi si fa torturare per godere... mah


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lei dice che non l’ha mai voluta.
> Non si può dare per scontato che i bisogni di molti siano anche i bisogni di tutti.


Beh sì ci sono quelli che stanno bene così senza metter su famiglia. Nulla di male sono scelte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma mica sono poverette.
> Non volevano o non si sentivano in grado di avere una relazione impegnativa e consuetudinaria.


Qualcuna sicuramente, qualcuna ja aspettato nella speranza


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Qualcuna sicuramente, qualcuna ja aspettato nella speranza


Mah


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

O magari semplicemente non hanno trovato una persona con la quale stare bene. O, ancora, magari ci hanno provato ma sono sempre state mollate. Possono essere tanti i motivi.


----------



## omicron (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mah


Ci sono quelle talmente illuse da perdere una vita dietro ad un uomo
A forum un giorno c’era una che ci aveva portato il suo ex amante perché lui le aveva sempre detto che non voleva figli 
Poi l’aveva lasciata  e dopo 10 anni lei aveva scoperto che lui era sposato e aveva due figli 
Lei per 10 anni aveva aspettato che lui tornasse ed era una iena perché lui aveva figli e lei ormai era “vecchia” per rifarsi una vita (era intorno ai 50 anni) 
So che forum utilizza attori ma sono storie “vere” quelle che mettono in scena


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ci sono quelle talmente illuse da perdere una vita dietro ad un uomo
> A forum un giorno c’era una che ci aveva portato il suo ex amante perché lui le aveva sempre detto che non voleva figli
> Poi l’aveva lasciata  e dopo 10 anni lei aveva scoperto che lui era sposato e aveva due figli
> Lei per 10 anni aveva aspettato che lui tornasse ed era una iena perché lui aveva figli e lei ormai era “vecchia” per rifarsi una vita (era intorno ai 50 anni)
> So che forum utilizza attori ma sono storie “vere” quelle che mettono in scena


Non ho detto che le persone dicano cose che non accadono o non pensano, ma che chi si mette in certe situazioni le vuole.
Essere innamorate non vuole dire niente, dopo i quindici anni, quando  cervello non ha ancora completato le formazione e allora pensi come Romeo e Giulietta, un po’ di più se sei lenta, ma non da adulti.
Da adulti resti in una situazione ambigua o senza futuro, perché ti fa più paura il futuro.
Non fai figli non perché sei innamorata di uno che dice di non volerne, ma perché tu hai paura e vorresti condividere la responsabilità della scelta, ragionevole, ma sei tu che stai con uno che non la vuole condividere.
Non so se mi spiego.
Altrimenti, già nelle prime settimane che frequenti uno, sai cosa pensa della vita, che visione del mondo ha e cosa vuole, se ha una visione diversa, lo molli.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ne conosco.


Nemmeno io. Mai sentito dire a nessuno.


----------



## Actorus (4 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ci sono quelle talmente illuse da perdere una vita dietro ad un uomo
> A forum un giorno c’era una che ci aveva portato il suo ex amante perché lui le aveva sempre detto che non voleva figli
> Poi l’aveva lasciata  e dopo 10 anni lei aveva scoperto che lui era sposato e aveva due figli
> Lei per 10 anni aveva aspettato che lui tornasse ed era una iena perché lui aveva figli e lei ormai era “vecchia” per rifarsi una vita (era intorno ai 50 anni)
> So che forum utilizza attori ma sono storie “vere” quelle che mettono in scena


A Forum  so  di due puntate con gli opposti in causa  che conosco personalmente con  i rispettivi motivi del contendere completamente inventati!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> A Forum  so  di due puntate con gli opposti in causa  che conosco personalmente con  i rispettivi motivi del contendere completamente inventati!


Forum è sempre interpretato. Ed è stucchevole il tempo dedicato a dirimere questioni che richiederebbero un minuto per citare la legge.


----------



## omicron (4 Dicembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> A Forum  so  di due puntate con gli opposti in causa  che conosco personalmente con  i rispettivi motivi del contendere completamente inventati!


I motivi del contendere spesso sono liberamente tratti da cause vere


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I motivi del contendere spesso sono liberamente tratti da cause vere


Esiste un codice civile perché esistono motivi del contendere.
La sceneggiatura suggerisce invece uno schieramento popolare.


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

La cugina di una mia amica era andata a forum ad interpretare la moglie di uno dove si lamentava della suocera. Era stata anche brava nella parte.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E perché mai? Per quel che ne sa lei, e secondo me non sa una beata fava di loro due e da sempre, questi potrebbero pure essere separati in casa da anni. A lei che le cambia? Tradisce qualcuno?
> Qui abbiamo un altra amante single mi pare ma nessuno le fa appunti su questa sua condotta.
> Come mai?
> Eppure fanno entrambi la stessa cosa, trombano con uomini impegnati in storie ufficiali.
> O forse ciò che scrive Etta viene contestato tutto solo perché lo scrive lei?


Amante single presente! Io considero tradire comunque sbagliato (variamente sbagliato, a dirla tutta), non tradisco nessuno, sono amante di una persona che comunque SBAGLIA, non nei miei confronti, ma comunque SBAGLIA. Nemmeno io vorrei un traditore per marito, eh . Poi sono profondamente convinta che nella vita ci siano cose peggiori, ma è evidente che il tradimento non rientra nella mia idea di matrimonio. Ma non è che tra le amicizie io abbia tutte persone che non sbagliano mai, per fare un esempio. Il mio amante? Secondo me, sbaglia . A me sta semplicemente bene che a lui stia bene sbagliare, tutto qui. Però se fossi nella sua compagna e lo scopeissi, non farei certamente spalluccia


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Amante single presente! Io considero tradire comunque sbagliato (variamente sbagliato, a dirla tutta), non tradisco nessuno, sono amante di una persona che comunque SBAGLIA, non nei miei confronti, ma comunque SBAGLIA. Nemmeno io vorrei un traditore per marito, eh . Poi sono profondamente convinta che nella vita ci siano cose peggiori, ma è evidente che il tradimento non rientra nella mia idea di matrimonio. Ma non è che tra le amicizie io abbia tutte persone che non sbagliano mai, per fare un esempio. Il mio amante? Secondo me, sbaglia . A me sta semplicemente bene che a lui stia bene sbagliare, tutto qui. Però se fossi nella sua compagna e lo scopeissi, non farei certamente spalluccia


Ragionamento opportunistico ,si condanna ma si giustifica ,a Roma dicono che si è paraventi per non dirti paracula


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ragionamento opportunistico ,si condanna ma si giustifica ,a Roma dicono che si è paraventi per non dirti paracula


Ma paracula perché????
Oh, io UN MARITO che mi fa le corna, semplicemente non lo vorrei!
Al contempo, altrettanto semplicemente, riconosco (per esperienza anche) che in una coppia possano esserci anche problemi peggiori, ma non per questo sarei felice di essere tradita. Io il mio amante non lo sposo, comunque, e non gli ho mai detto che secondo me sì comporta da applausi nei confronti della compagna. Perché paracula?   Non mi dico certamente  "brava", ma non sto certamente neanche tradendo nessuno, io


----------



## Alberto (4 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una single che conosco nell’ambiente sportivo è amante di un personaggio famoso.
> Sono entrambi over 60.
> Lei mi diceva che la storia dura più o meno da quando si sono laureati.
> Un po come Carlo e Camilla insomma.


Approposito di Carlo e Camilla… in risposta a qualcuno (non ricordo chi), che aveva scritto che quando si ca con un altro a persona è perché la di reputa migliore del proprio coniuge….volete dirmi che Camilla era migliore di Diana?Diana era bella e gentile, Camilla è un cesso e pure antipatica.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Approposito di Carlo e Camilla… in risposta a qualcuno (non ricordo chi), che aveva scritto che quando si ca con un altro a persona è perché la di reputa migliore del proprio coniuge….volete dirmi che Camilla era migliore di Diana?Diana era bella e gentile, Camilla è un cesso e pure antipatica.


Diana, rip, una deficiente.


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Amante single presente! Io considero tradire comunque sbagliato (variamente sbagliato, a dirla tutta), non tradisco nessuno, sono amante di una persona che comunque SBAGLIA, non nei miei confronti, ma comunque SBAGLIA. Nemmeno io vorrei un traditore per marito, eh . Poi sono profondamente convinta che nella vita ci siano cose peggiori, ma è evidente che il tradimento non rientra nella mia idea di matrimonio. Ma non è che tra le amicizie io abbia tutte persone che non sbagliano mai, per fare un esempio. Il mio amante? Secondo me, sbaglia . A me sta semplicemente bene che a lui stia bene sbagliare, tutto qui. Però se fossi nella sua compagna e lo scopeissi, non farei certamente spalluccia


Meno male che non sono l’unica a pensare queste cose.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Amante single presente! Io considero tradire comunque sbagliato (variamente sbagliato, a dirla tutta), non tradisco nessuno, sono amante di una persona che comunque SBAGLIA, non nei miei confronti, ma comunque SBAGLIA. Nemmeno io vorrei un traditore per marito, eh . Poi sono profondamente convinta che nella vita ci siano cose peggiori, ma è evidente che il tradimento non rientra nella mia idea di matrimonio. Ma non è che tra le amicizie io abbia tutte persone che non sbagliano mai, per fare un esempio. Il mio amante? Secondo me, sbaglia . A me sta semplicemente bene che a lui stia bene sbagliare, tutto qui. Però se fossi nella sua compagna e lo scopeissi, non farei certamente spalluccia


Esattamente come Etta, né più né meno. fate sesso da single con persona impegnata. A te però nessuno dice nulla. Boh. Misteri.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diana, rip, una deficiente.


Applausi


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Applausi


Secondo me non era nemmeno una gran porcona come Camilla.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Secondo me non era nemmeno una gran porcona come Camilla.


Probabile. 
Comunque approfondendo ho capito che Diana e’ sopravvalutata ingiustamente a livello planetario. E questo ha dell’incredibile.
 Camilla numero uno.   batte 10 a zero sia diana che carlo.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Probabile.
> Comunque approfondendo ho capito che Diana e’ sopravvalutata ingiustamente a livello planetario. E questo ha dell’incredibile.
> Camilla numero uno.   batte 10 a zero sia diana che carlo.


Quando muoiono li osannano.


----------



## omicron (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma paracula perché????
> Oh, io UN MARITO che mi fa le corna, semplicemente non lo vorrei!
> Al contempo, altrettanto semplicemente, riconosco (per esperienza anche) che in una coppia possano esserci anche problemi peggiori, ma non per questo sarei felice di essere tradita. Io il mio amante non lo sposo, comunque, e non gli ho mai detto che secondo me sì comporta da applausi nei confronti della compagna. Perché paracula?   Non mi dico certamente  "brava", ma non sto certamente neanche tradendo nessuno, io


Ma infatti, come quando io frequentavo lo sposato, lui sbagliava, per carità, pure io potevo dire di no, ma la moglie l’aveva lui mica io, tra l’altro non ero neanche l’unica


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma paracula perché????
> Oh, io UN MARITO che mi fa le corna, semplicemente non lo vorrei!
> Al contempo, altrettanto semplicemente, riconosco (per esperienza anche) che in una coppia possano esserci anche problemi peggiori, ma non per questo sarei felice di essere tradita. Io il mio amante non lo sposo, comunque, e non gli ho mai detto che secondo me sì comporta da applausi nei confronti della compagna. Perché paracula?   Non mi dico certamente  "brava", ma non sto certamente neanche tradendo nessuno, io


Come te la rigiri bene  meglio così?


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma paracula perché????
> Oh, io UN MARITO che mi fa le corna, semplicemente non lo vorrei!
> Al contempo, altrettanto semplicemente, riconosco (per esperienza anche) che in una coppia possano esserci anche problemi peggiori, ma non per questo sarei felice di essere tradita. Io il mio amante non lo sposo, comunque, e non gli ho mai detto che secondo me sì comporta da applausi nei confronti della compagna. Perché paracula?   Non mi dico certamente  "brava", ma non sto certamente neanche tradendo nessuno, io


Insomma quasi complice


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Capisco il gusto di fare caciara e tirare in ballo Etta è una garanzia.
Ma Foglia non ha mai detto di provarci gusto a far fessa la cornuta.


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco il gusto di fare caciara e tirare in ballo Etta è una garanzia.
> Ma Foglia non ha mai detto di provarci gusto a far fessa la cornuta.


Ma infatti non si stava parlando di provarci gusto. Si stava solo dicendo una può essere amante, al tempo stesso contro il tradimento, perché in fin dei conti se una è single non tradisce nessuno. Però, se fosse sposata, logico che non accetterebbe il tradimento. Ma chi è che lo accetta in fin dei conti?


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco il gusto di fare caciara e tirare in ballo Etta è una garanzia.
> Ma Foglia non ha mai detto di provarci gusto a far fessa la cornuta.


Forse il discrimine sta qua, non lo so, comunque. 
@oriente70  : non faccio applausi nemmeno a me stessa, lui è capitato dopo un periodo di astinenza durato 5 anni . Non sono molti i maschi che mi piacciono, in quel senso, la maggior parte lì vedo alla stregua di Puffi blu. Aspettavo altri 5 anni? 
Non sto giustificando, sto solo spiegando un punto di vista.


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2022)

foglia  non siamo critici sulla tua situazione , volevamo solo farti capire  il tuo ragionamento di essere critica per chi tradisce ma capisci il tuo extra che tradisce con te perchè ti è piaciuto molto , da li è partita la mia parola   , mi è stato detto anche a me non proprio così ma con un significato eguale


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2022)

Però io penso una cosa.

Se l‘infedeltà è qualcosa che si ritiene davvero inaccettabile, nel profondo, non ci si rende complici.

Se lo si fa, la logica è meramente opportunistica, e in questo senso (non certo per tutti gli altri aspetti) del tutto comparabile al traditore stesso. 

Poi capisco che la posizione possa stare scomoda. 
E capisco anche, quindi, il salvaguardarsi rimarcando di non tradire in prima persona e di essere “a posto”.
O a volte, il cercare una realtà ufficiale opprimente e “cattiva” per dare alla persona di cui si è amante qualche attenuante, e di riflesso anche a se stessi.

Probabilmente anche nell’essere amante, ci sono diversi gradi (indipendentemente dal genere).
Dal sapere il proprio ruolo all’irridere l’ufficiale e sentirsi migliore, dal voler sempre più spazi a mostrizzare i partner. E così via.


----------



## Angie17 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma paracula perché????
> Oh, io UN MARITO che mi fa le corna, semplicemente non lo vorrei!
> Al contempo, altrettanto semplicemente, riconosco (per esperienza anche) che in una coppia possano esserci anche problemi peggiori, ma non per questo sarei felice di essere tradita. Io il mio amante non lo sposo, comunque, e non gli ho mai detto che secondo me sì comporta da applausi nei confronti della compagna. Perché paracula?   Non mi dico certamente "brava", ma non sto certamente neanche tradendo nessuno, io


Non stai tradendo nessuno però ne sei partecipe, a me sembra il solito discorso un po' fariseo.  Perché in quella situazione sbagli anche tu ,mica solo lui.. eticamente il discorso non è tanto diverso, se non vorresti un marito che ti tradisce non dovresti nemmeno renderti parte del tradimento di un marito alla propria moglie, se si è contrari si è contrari.. e non vale l'idea "tanto se non l'avesse fatto con me l'avrebbe fatto con un'altra" ,da un punto di vista etico personale conta pure che l'altra sei tu.
Se si entra in certe situazioni ci sporca le mani comunque.. se esci con la pioggia ti bagni.
Non ne faccio un discorso personale, e non giudico la situazione e la tua vita,  ma certe affermazioni non le capisco proprio, per me sono incoerenti.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> foglia  non siamo critici sulla tua situazione , volevamo solo farti capire  il tuo ragionamento di essere critica per chi tradisce ma capisci il tuo extra che tradisce con te perchè ti è piaciuto molto , da li è partita la mia parola   , mi è stato detto anche a me non proprio così ma con un significato eguale


Non è la stessa roba, eh. Tu hai comunque fatto una cosa all'insaputa di quella persona che vive insieme a te, e a cui hai giurato fedeltà.  Ora, sebbene  (lo ripeto) io non vada fiera di vedermi in clandestinità con una persona impegnata, ribadisco che non sto tradendo nessuno.  Capirei (Ma fino ad un certo punto) la rabbia nei miei confronti della sua compagna, ma io mi vedo in clandestinità con una persona, e quello che facciamo va a discapito di una che manco conosco.  Non le ho certo fatto promesse. Capisci la differenza? Dopo di che (ribadisco anche questo) non ti so dire se io sarei capace di tradire o meno.  Finché sono stata sposata non è successo, ma non lo posso escludere al 100% se non non avendo nessuno da tradire, per lo meno in quel senso  . Sono piena di amici che sbagliano (e non solo mettendo le corna) non per questo non sono miei amici. Non sono molti a conoscere la mia relazione, perché  SO GIÀ cosa mi direbbero . Dal non farmi applausi, però, al comportarmi tal quale a chi tradisce la persona che gli dorme accanto, ragazzi, anche no, però....


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Ragazzi bisogna anche vedere però come nasce la cosa eh. Se una va cercando assiduamente quelli sposati, e li trova apposta, allora è un discorso. Se le cose nascono per caso allora già si cambia un po’ rotta. Anche perché ad esempio io, come vi ripeto, il prof.ero convintissima che fosse divorziato quando l’ho rincontrato dopo 15 anni lì a scuola. Poi pian piano era uscito fuori che era ancora sposato. Quindi non ero in cerca di uno sposato. Era successo.


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è la stessa roba, eh. Tu hai comunque fatto una cosa all'insaputa di quella persona che vive insieme a te, e a cui hai giurato fedeltà.  Ora, sebbene  (lo ripeto) io non vada fiera di vedermi in clandestinità con una persona impegnata, ribadisco che non sto tradendo nessuno.  Capirei (Ma fino ad un certo punto) la rabbia nei miei confronti della sua compagna, ma io mi vedo in clandestinità con una persona, e quello che facciamo va a discapito di una che manco conosco.  Non le ho certo fatto promesse. Capisci la differenza? Dopo di che (ribadisco anche questo) non ti so dire se io sarei capace di tradire o meno.  Finché sono stata sposata non è successo, ma non lo posso escludere al 100% se non non avendo nessuno da tradire, per lo meno in quel senso  . Sono piena di amici che sbagliano (e non solo mettendo le corna) non per questo non sono miei amici. Non sono molti a conoscere la mia relazione, perché  SO GIÀ cosa mi direbbero . Dal non farmi applausi, però, al comportarmi tal quale a chi tradisce la persona che gli dorme accanto, ragazzi, anche no, però....


vedi io non critico te per come vivi la tua relazione perchè sei single  ma giustificare lui che ti piace e cornifica la molgie con te  mi sa  di ......... va be chiamiamo egoismo  è più lieve la cosa ?


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non stai tradendo nessuno però ne sei partecipe, a me sembra il solito discorso un po' fariseo.  Perché in quella situazione sbagli anche tu ,mica solo lui.. eticamente il discorso non è tanto diverso, se non vorresti un marito che ti tradisce non dovresti nemmeno renderti parte del tradimento di un marito alla propria moglie, se si è contrari si è contrari.. e non vale l'idea "tanto se non l'avesse fatto con me l'avrebbe fatto con un'altra" ,da un punto di vista etico personale conta pure che l'altra sei tu.
> Se si entra in certe situazioni ci sporca le mani comunque.. se esci con la pioggia ti bagni.
> Non ne faccio un discorso personale, e non giudico la situazione e la tua vita,  ma certe affermazioni non le capisco proprio, per me sono incoerenti.


Tradire è sbagliato (comprensibile, in alcuni casi soprattutto, ma resta sbagliato). Non sto tradendo la fiducia di nessuno, sto (giustamente, come dici tu) materialmente aiutando qualcuno a farlo nei confronti di una persona che personalmente nemmeno conosco.  Lo ripeto: non ne vado fiera, non mi dico "brava", però a me è abbastanza evidente, comunque, la differenza.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi io non critico te per come vivi la tua relazione perchè sei single  ma giustificare lui che ti piace e cornifica la molgie con te  mi sa  di ......... va be chiamiamo egoismo  è più lieve la cosa ?


Ripeto: non "giustifico". Scopo soltanto con una persona che mi piace. E che so che sbaglia


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ripeto: non "giustifico". Scopo soltanto con una persona che mi piace. E che so che sbaglia


questo lo so e lo avevo capito  buon per te


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Ma rispetto a ogni peccato/reato/comportamento sbagliato cambia la fattispecie.
Rubare è sempre sbagliato, ma c’è differenza tra mettersi in borsa sovrappensiero la penna di un ufficio, fare una rapina a mano armata e fare una operazione finanziaria che manda sul lastrico, letteralmente, milioni di persone.
E la coerenza non c’entra niente se le situazioni sono diverse.
E poi è ovvio che anche la sottrazione sovrappensiero della biro, se è la tua, ti scoccia, perché ti serve. 
Poi ogni relazione è diversa. Nessuno vuole essere ingannato, ma ci sono situazioni diverse.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco il gusto di fare caciara e tirare in ballo Etta è una garanzia.
> Ma Foglia non ha mai detto di provarci gusto a far fessa la cornuta.


Se


Foglia ha detto:


> Forse il discrimine sta qua, non lo so, comunque.
> @oriente70  : non faccio applausi nemmeno a me stessa, lui è capitato dopo un periodo di astinenza durato 5 anni . Non sono molti i maschi che mi piacciono, in quel senso, la maggior parte lì vedo alla stregua di Puffi blu. Aspettavo altri 5 anni?
> Non sto giustificando, sto solo spiegando un punto di vista.


Non ho mai pensato che un'amante ci provi gusto a far passare il tradito/a per fesso/a .
Ma penso che comunque non fa una cosa bella  ne per se ne per chi viene tradito..


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però io penso una cosa.
> 
> Se l‘infedeltà è qualcosa che si ritiene davvero inaccettabile, nel profondo, non ci si rende complici.
> 
> ...


Io ho sempre detto che l' infedeltà (sentita ma mai "provata") nella mia relazione, sarebbe comunque stata un "minus". Ho sperimentato cose peggiori di un paio di corna 
Vorrei però vedere CHI, nel concreto, dovendosi sposare, ambirebbe a un qualcuno che lo tradisce.
Ho diversi amici maschi che reputo carissime persone, ma che lancerei giù dalla finestra a viverci assieme.  Significa che non li apprezzi per altro? Idem l'amante: NON APPREZZO LA SITUAZIONE.  Apprezzo LUI. Nella mia situazione, ha prevalso il mio interesse nei suoi confronti.  Ma ciò non significa certo che mettere le corna sia cosa buona e giusta per me. Dopo di che, non vedo perché, per essere "coerente ", dovrei dire che si, mi piacerebbe un uomo che mi tradisce, non per una frequentazione "leggera", ma per un progetto di vita. Tra il tradire chi si dice di amare, rispettare, onorare etc, e lo stare nascosta a una sconosciuta, io la differenza la vedo.  Il disagio che proverei comunque nell'incontrarla parlerebbe senz'altro di un qualcosa  (vergogna credo) che conferma il fatto che non ne vado in ogni caso fiera.  Ma.... si ferma lì.  Nello scegliere di frequentare questa persona ho fatto i conti con quel tipo di disagio.  E se devo dirla proprio tutta, nella scala delle cose "contro ", questo disagio non sta neanche al primo posto.  Al primo posto sta l'impossibilità di frequentarlo liberamente, ma per ben altri motivi.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se
> 
> Non ho mai pensato che un'amante ci provi gusto a far passare il tradito/a per fesso/a .
> Ma penso che comunque non fa una cosa bella  ne per se ne per chi viene tradito..


Il fatto del non fare una cosa bella per sé è il motivo per cui evito di parlarne troppo in giro: so che mi porterebbero riflessioni sul volersi bene, sul non accontentarsi, sul non fare la ruota di scorta, sull'amore proprio, ecc. ecc.
In realtà però a me è andata benissimo così, ovviamente accettando anche i "contro ".


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se
> 
> *Non ho mai pensato che un'amante ci provi gusto a far passare il tradito/a per fesso/a .*
> Ma penso che comunque non fa una cosa bella  ne per se ne per chi viene tradito..


E hai pensato male.
Ne ho conosciute che ridacchiavano parlando della cornuta o che si vantavano di essere più giovani e/o magre ecc.
Etta stessa ha detto che lo trovava eccitante fare sesso sotto il naso della moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto del non fare una cosa bella per sé è il motivo per cui evito di parlarne troppo in giro: so che mi porterebbero riflessioni sul volersi bene, sul non accontentarsi, sul non fare la ruota di scorta, sull'amore proprio, ecc. ecc.
> In realtà però a me è andata benissimo così, ovviamente accettando anche i "contro ".


Ma i discorsi che definiscono l’amante come una povera illusa fanno ridere i polli.
Ognuno sta dove vuole stare, finché vuole.
A volte una relazione che è in sé limitata è una palestra per rimettersi in gioco con dei limiti.


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho sperimentato cose peggiori di un paio di corna


Che cosa se puoi dirlo? Peggio delle corna posso immaginare solo cose davvero terribili.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i discorsi che definiscono l’amante come una povera illusa fanno ridere i polli.
> Ognuno sta dove vuole stare, finché vuole.
> A volte una relazione che è in sé limitata è una palestra per rimettersi in gioco con dei limiti.


Ecco: per me è un po' quello. 
Però credo sia abbastanza inevitabile finire nello stereotipo della poveretta innamorata, illusa e "ingannata". Che poi (certamente avendo la responsabilità di non uscirne, o di farsi intortare) non è che comunque lo stereotipo sia sempre campato per aria. Ma a volte non ho voglia di fare queste discussioni, perché so già le "prediche"....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se
> 
> Non ho mai pensato che un'amante ci provi gusto a far passare il tradito/a per fesso/a .
> Ma penso che comunque non fa una cosa bella  ne per se ne per chi viene tradito..


Non hai mai letto @Etta allora


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E hai pensato male.
> *Ne ho conosciute che ridacchiavano parlando della cornuta o che si vantavano di essere più giovani e/o magre ecc.*
> Etta stessa ha detto che lo trovava eccitante fare sesso sotto il naso della moglie.


Penso sempre male .  Per il neretto non ho parole . Infelici  forse .


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho sempre detto che l' infedeltà (sentita ma mai "provata") nella mia relazione, sarebbe comunque stata un "minus". Ho sperimentato cose peggiori di un paio di corna
> Vorrei però vedere CHI, nel concreto, dovendosi sposare, ambirebbe a un qualcuno che lo tradisce.
> Ho diversi amici maschi che reputo carissime persone, ma che lancerei giù dalla finestra a viverci assieme.  Significa che non li apprezzi per altro? Idem l'amante: NON APPREZZO LA SITUAZIONE.  Apprezzo LUI. Nella mia situazione, ha prevalso il mio interesse nei suoi confronti.  Ma ciò non significa certo che mettere le corna sia cosa buona e giusta per me. Dopo di che, non vedo perché, per essere "coerente ", dovrei dire che si, mi piacerebbe un uomo che mi tradisce, non per una frequentazione "leggera", ma per un progetto di vita. Tra il tradire chi si dice di amare, rispettare, onorare etc, e lo stare nascosta a una sconosciuta, io la differenza la vedo.  Il disagio che proverei comunque nell'incontrarla parlerebbe senz'altro di un qualcosa  (vergogna credo) che conferma il fatto che non ne vado in ogni caso fiera.  Ma.... si ferma lì.  Nello scegliere di frequentare questa persona ho fatto i conti con quel tipo di disagio.  E se devo dirla proprio tutta, nella scala delle cose "contro ", questo disagio non sta neanche al primo posto.  Al primo posto sta l'impossibilità di frequentarlo liberamente, ma per ben altri motivi.


Però, vedi, io in poche parole ho detto che essere compartecipe di un tradimento mette comunque in una posizione sbagliata in relazione al valore di fedeltà (per chi ce l’ha, ovviamente).
Che di solito lo si sente e infatti tendenzialmente ci si giustifica, in qualche modo.

Tu mi hai risposto che ci sono cose peggiori dell’infedeltà (?) ma non ho capito cosa c’entra, non ho certo parlato del male assoluto.
La trovo un’argomentazione distraente ma debole.

Non penso affatto che per essere coerente tu debba dichiarare una scemenza, né ho assimilato la tua posizione a quella del traditore se non (e l’ho specificato bene) nell’opportunismo.

Io ricordo che all’inizio della tua frequentazione tu per prima ti sei posta la cosiddetta “questione morale”, che evidentemente c’è.
Credo che sia corretto rispetto alla tua posizione, e pure molto umano.

Mentre non capisco la tua necessità di giustificarti quasi negando che questa frequentazione ti faccia fare i conti costantemente con qualcosa di “sbagliato”, peraltro non corrispondendo nemmeno in toto al tuo bisogno relazionale.

Poi è chiaro che se vai avanti i pro saran sicuramente superiori ai contro, non lo metto certo in dubbio.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto del non fare una cosa bella per sé è il motivo per cui evito di parlarne troppo in giro: so che mi porterebbero riflessioni sul volersi bene, sul non accontentarsi, sul non fare la ruota di scorta, sull'amore proprio, ecc. ecc.
> In realtà però a me è andata benissimo così, ovviamente accettando anche i "contro ".


Se va bene a te  va bene a tutti .
Ma non dire che non fai parte del problema di quella famiglia .


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non hai mai letto @Etta allora


Scrive troppo .


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E hai pensato male.
> Ne ho conosciute che ridacchiavano parlando della cornuta o che si vantavano di essere più giovani e/o magre ecc.
> Etta stessa ha detto che lo trovava eccitante fare sesso sotto il naso della moglie.


Eccitante sì ma non mi pare di aver ridacchiato assolutamente.



oriente70 ha detto:


> Penso sempre male . Per il neretto non ho parole . Infelici forse .


Non credo che sia questione di infelicita’.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eccitante sì ma non mi pare di aver ridacchiato assolutamente.
> 
> 
> Non credo che sia questione di infelicita’.


Può essere ricerca di adrenalina ? ci sono metodi più veloci e semplici per svenire da quanto ne produciamo


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Può essere ricerca di adrenalina ? ci sono metodi più veloci e semplici per svenire da quanto ne produciamo


Può essere un po’ tutto ognuno ha i propri motivi. Come per chi tradisce.


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però, vedi, io in poche parole ho detto che essere compartecipe di un tradimento mette comunque in una posizione sbagliata in relazione al valore di fedeltà (per chi ce l’ha, ovviamente).
> Che di solito lo si sente e infatti tendenzialmente ci si giustifica, in qualche modo.
> 
> Tu mi hai risposto che ci sono cose peggiori dell’infedeltà (?) ma non ho capito cosa c’entra, non ho certo parlato del male assoluto.
> ...


Questa relazione, anzitutto, mi presenta i conti dei suoi limiti.
E no, non nego di fare i conti con qualcosa di  "sbagliato " nei confronti di un'altra persona.  Dico solo che l'assimilazione  alla posizione di chi tradisce, oppure l' essere considerata incoerente perché frequento un traditore  (stile  "eh, ma se pensi che chi tradisce sbagli, allora perché ti piace uno che sbaglia"? ), piuttosto che "se frequenti un traditore, poi dovresti essere disposta ad accettare a tua volta  un tradimento " non le considero segnali di incoerenza. Per la sua compagna, mi dispiace.  Ma è evidente che prevale quello che questa relazione dà a me, altrimenti non ci starei. E ciò che  "è sbagliato ", per me, lo è nella misura in cui vivo la relazione senza la libertà che deriva da una relazione alla luce del sole. Dal fatto di potersi sentire liberamente, al fatto di potergli chiedere "ti va una cena da me?" anche all'ultimo momento, senza dover fare i conti coi famigerati  "giorni out", anzitutto, al fatto che non saremo certamente mai prioritari l'uno per l'altra, e al fatto ancora che non è una relazione destinata a crescere (questo per svariati motivi, ma principalmente perché al nostro spazio "interno" non corrisponde altrettanto spazio  "esterno, e insomma: questo sì fa un po' sentire ). Resta comunque un bel banco di prova per me, è resta altrettanto una persona a cui  (pur coi suoi numerosissimi difetti) voglio bene e so che me ne vuole (o almeno lo spero). Io pago un prezzo, che è quello di non essere libera di frequentarlo, se non quando si può, in clandestinità.  Lui paga un tradimento verso quello che é il suo affetto primario. Ho smesso di farmi troppe altre "colpe" . Certamente  (mi sono posta la questione) se mi trovassi faccia faccia con la sua compagna le direi che mi dispiace ma.... non finirei in ginocchio sui ceci


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però io penso una cosa.
> 
> Se l‘infedeltà è qualcosa che si ritiene davvero inaccettabile, nel profondo, non ci si rende complici.
> 
> ...


Quindi i gradi si differenziano in base a cosa si dice anche se l‘atto è lo stesso? cioè se lo faccio in silenzio sono al grado uno, se lo faccio parlando di cose che non si vuole sentire sono al grado due? È questo che intendi?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto del non fare una cosa bella per sé è il motivo per cui evito di parlarne troppo in giro: so che mi porterebbero riflessioni sul volersi bene, sul non accontentarsi, sul non fare la ruota di scorta, sull'amore proprio, ecc. ecc.
> In realtà però a me è andata benissimo così, ovviamente accettando anche i "contro ".


Un po’ come a Etta. Lei lo dice da sempre che la sta benissimo così. Anche io quando da single ho fatto l’amante di una donna sposato il cui figlio minore era maggiore di me mi andava benissimo così. Era la soddisfazione di un bisogno di quel periodo, un po’ come per chiunque.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se va bene a te  va bene a tutti .
> Ma non dire che non fai parte del problema di quella famiglia .


Non fa parte lei del problema della famiglia, poiché non è nemmeno detto che quella coppia e non famiglia abbia un problema. Non capiro mai questo perenne desiderio di affermare che chi ha più partner non viene soddisfatto da uno. Non può semplicemente volerne più di uno? È un po’ come avere in garage una Porsche ed una Ferrari. Piacciono entrambe e si tengono entrambe, traendo soddisfazione da entrambe. Tanto sempre una per volta puoi guidare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eccitante sì ma non mi pare di aver ridacchiato assolutamente.
> 
> 
> Non credo che sia questione di infelicita’.


Fai analisi logica e trova i soggetti.
“Frase 1) Ne ho conosciute che *ridacchiavano* parlando della cornuta o che si vantavano di essere più giovani e/o magre ecc.
Frase 2)* Etta* stessa ha detto che lo *trovava eccitante* fare sesso sotto il naso della moglie.”


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un po’ come a Etta. Lei lo dice da sempre che la sta benissimo così. Anche io quando da single ho fatto l’amante di una donna sposato il cui figlio minore era maggiore di me mi andava benissimo così. Era la soddisfazione di un bisogno di quel periodo, un po’ come per chiunque.


E chi ha lasciato chi?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai analisi logica e trova i soggetti.
> “Frase 1) Ne ho conosciute che *ridacchiavano* parlando della cornuta o che si vantavano di essere più giovani e/o magre ecc.
> Frase 2)* Etta* stessa ha detto che lo *trovava eccitante* fare sesso sotto il naso della moglie.”


Pensavo che la seconda frase facesse parte della prima. Ad ogni modo era eccitante la situazione, è vero, ma mica per denigrare la moglie.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E chi ha lasciato chi?
> 
> 
> Pensavo che la seconda frase facesse parte della prima. Ad ogni modo era eccitante la situazione, è vero, ma mica per denigrare la moglie.


Io l’ho lasciata perche avendo trovato lavoro, mi veniva difficile vederla alle  3 del pomeriggio. E lei poteva solo in questo orario.


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io l’ho lasciata perche avendo trovato lavoro, mi veniva difficile vederla alle  3 del pomeriggio. E lei poteva solo in questo orario.


Solo alle 3 in qualsiasi giorno?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Solo alle 3 in qualsiasi giorno?


Yes.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E chi ha lasciato chi?
> 
> 
> Pensavo che la seconda frase facesse parte della prima. Ad ogni modo era eccitante la situazione, è vero, ma mica per denigrare la moglie.


Ribadisco: la comprensione del testo parte dall’analisi logica.
Se nella frase uno il soggetto è “che” in riferimento ad “alcune che ho conosciuto“ che c’entri tu che sei il soggetto della frase uno, oltretutto non ti ho conosciuto.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Solo alle 3 in qualsiasi giorno?


Mica è così strano! Anche io posso tutti i giorni dalle 16 alle 17 dal lunedì al sabato!


----------



## Etta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Yes.


E nei weekend?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco: la comprensione del testo parte dall’analisi logica.
> Se nella frase uno il soggetto è “che” in riferimento ad “alcune che ho conosciuto“ che c’entri tu che sei il soggetto della frase uno, oltretutto non ti ho conosciuto.


Vabbè ma dobbiamo tirarla per lunghe per una svista? Non siamo ad una lezione di grammatica.




Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Mica è così strano! Anche io posso tutti i giorni dalle 16 alle 17 dal lunedì al sabato!


Vabbè d’altronde quando si lavora si hanno tempi risicati. Anche io ad esempio posso dopo le 13 tranne Lun e Mar la mattina.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E nei weekend?
> 
> 
> Vabbè ma dobbiamo tirarla per lunghe per una svista? Non siamo ad una lezione di grammatica.
> ...


Ti ho dato una lezione di comprensione del testo, attraverso l’analisi logica, non grammaticale. 
Ti ho fatto un piacere perché spesso non comprendi la comunicazione.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E hai pensato male.
> Ne ho conosciute che ridacchiavano parlando della cornuta o che si vantavano di essere più giovani e/o magre ecc.
> Etta stessa ha detto che lo trovava eccitante fare sesso sotto il naso della moglie.


Una volta il mio psichiatra mi chiese che rapporti avevo con l'amante di mia moglie e - visto che lo conoscevo - se per caso fossi a conoscenza di una qualche forma di 'antipatia' da parte sua nei miei confronti.


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho dato una lezione di comprensione del testo, attraverso l’analisi logica, non grammaticale.
> Ti ho fatto un piacere perché spesso non comprendi la comunicazione.


Avevo letto di fretta non e’ che non comprendo.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una volta il mio psichiatra mi chiese che rapporti avevo con l'amante di mia moglie e - visto che lo conoscevo - se per caso fossi a conoscenza di una qualche forma di 'antipatia' da parte sua nei miei confronti.


Perché dici che lo faceva apposta o perché gli stavi antipatico in quanto marito?


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non fa parte lei del problema della famiglia, poiché non è nemmeno detto che quella coppia e non famiglia abbia un problema. Non capiro mai questo perenne desiderio di affermare che chi ha più partner non viene soddisfatto da uno. Non può semplicemente volerne più di uno? È un po’ come avere in garage una Porsche ed una Ferrari. Piacciono entrambe e si tengono entrambe, traendo soddisfazione da entrambe. Tanto sempre una per volta puoi guidare.


Se consideri le persone oggetti il ragionamento fila


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se consideri le persone oggetti il ragionamento fila


Però così siamo andati fuori tema 
Io penso che ciascuno di noi debba pensare, nel suo piccolo, a se', e a fare i conti con i propri, di problemi e di situazioni oggettivi. Oggettivamente, io non sto promettendo fedeltà a nessuno.  Credo che questo sia indiscutibile.  Quando l'ho promessa, ti posso anche dire che non ho mai tradito.  Se lo avessi fatto, per una sorta di graduazione ben più  "soggettiva",  avrei probabilmente dato una risposta per quanto sbagliata ai miei problemi di coppia, ma (credo) abbastanza facilmente comprensibile (a casa ero infelice, credo che se qualche volta mi fossi distratta con una persona fuori dal matrimonio, sarebbe stato magari non giustificabile, ma comprensibile). Sempre all'interno di una mia valutazione soggettiva, da amante certamente mi sono posta la questione della compagna di lui, perché non mi piace l'idea di fare qualcosa  che va "a discapito " (virgolettato d'obbligo) di altri. E sono giunta alla conclusione di non essere certo "la causa" di alcun tradimento  (non sono neanche la sua prima amante), ma solo una delle diverse possibili occasioni.  Correttamente dimensionato il mio ruolo all'interno del tradimento, credo che sia altrettanto dimensionato il mio effettivo grado di compartecipazione.  Sono una delle diverse occasioni.  Dopo di che, francamente, guardo a come mi sento io in rapporto a tutto ciò, ma anche al resto, per il che ho già scritto quel che provo.
Una delle ragioni che comunque mi ha trattenuta dal provarci col famoso milanese, muovendomi per prima,  è stata che assumere l'iniziativa, in questi casi, non fa per me


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché dici che lo faceva apposta o perché gli stavi antipatico in quanto marito?


Me lo chiese il mio psico, mi spiegò che, nel caso in cui ci si conosca, una molla inconscia può essere data anche dalla 'simpatia' o meno nei confronti del tradito.
Naturalmente sto sintetizzando.
Tempo dopo chiesi alla mia compagna cosa pensava di me il suo amante.
Lei, come sempre gentilissima, mi disse che 'non mi considerava minimamente' salvo dire che mi 'invidiava'.


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Me lo chiese il mio psico, mi spiegò che, nel caso in cui ci si conosca, una molla inconscia può essere data anche dalla 'simpatia' o meno nei confronti del tradito.
> Naturalmente sto sintetizzando.
> Tempo dopo chiesi alla mia compagna cosa pensava di me il suo amante.
> Lei, come sempre gentilissima, mi disse che 'non mi considerava minimamente' salvo dire che mi 'invidiava'.


Vabbè probabilmente ti invidiava per il semplice fatto che stavi con lei. Presumo eh. Poi le simpatie/antipatie non so se dipendono da quello.


----------



## Lostris (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi i gradi si differenziano in base a cosa si dice anche se l‘atto è lo stesso? cioè se lo faccio in silenzio sono al grado uno, se lo faccio parlando di cose che non si vuole sentire sono al grado due? È questo che intendi?


No


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E nei weekend?
> 
> 
> Vabbè ma dobbiamo tirarla per lunghe per una svista? Non siamo ad una lezione di grammatica.
> ...


Sempre alle 15.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se consideri le persone oggetti il ragionamento fila


Assolutamente si. Oggetti. Per questo fila.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> No


Immaginavo, si dovessero usare parole differenti per quello che intendevi.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però così siamo andati fuori tema
> Io penso che ciascuno di noi debba pensare, nel suo piccolo, a se', e a fare i conti con i propri, di problemi e di situazioni oggettivi. Oggettivamente, io non sto promettendo fedeltà a nessuno.  Credo che questo sia indiscutibile.  Quando l'ho promessa, ti posso anche dire che non ho mai tradito.  Se lo avessi fatto, per una sorta di graduazione ben più  "soggettiva",  avrei probabilmente dato una risposta per quanto sbagliata ai miei problemi di coppia, ma (credo) abbastanza facilmente comprensibile (a casa ero infelice, credo che se qualche volta mi fossi distratta con una persona fuori dal matrimonio, sarebbe stato magari non giustificabile, ma comprensibile). Sempre all'interno di una mia valutazione soggettiva, da amante certamente mi sono posta la questione della compagna di lui, perché non mi piace l'idea di fare qualcosa  che va "a discapito " (virgolettato d'obbligo) di altri. E sono giunta alla conclusione di non essere certo "la causa" di alcun tradimento  (non sono neanche la sua prima amante), ma solo una delle diverse possibili occasioni.  Correttamente dimensionato il mio ruolo all'interno del tradimento, credo che sia altrettanto dimensionato il mio effettivo grado di compartecipazione.  Sono una delle diverse occasioni.  Dopo di che, francamente, guardo a come mi sento io in rapporto a tutto ciò, ma anche al resto, per il che ho già scritto quel che provo.
> Una delle ragioni che comunque mi ha trattenuta dal provarci col famoso milanese, muovendomi per prima,  è stata che assumere l'iniziativa, in questi casi, non fa per me


Rispondevo a Pinko .
Sei single sei libera di fare tutto quello che ti fa stare bene .  
Però hai scritto  - anche se sarebbe stato comprensibile un tuo tradimento con tuo marito ma non lo hai fatto .
Te e il tuo amante non la pensate proprio allo stesso modo  . 
Goditi il momento .


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Rispondevo a Pinko .
> Sei single sei libera di fare tutto quello che ti fa stare bene .
> Però hai scritto  - anche se sarebbe stato comprensibile un tuo tradimento con tuo marito ma non lo hai fatto .
> Te e il tuo amante non la pensate proprio allo stesso modo  .
> Goditi il momento .


Pinco con la C.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Rispondevo a Pinko .
> Sei single sei libera di fare tutto quello che ti fa stare bene .
> Però hai scritto  - anche se sarebbe stato comprensibile un tuo tradimento con tuo marito ma non lo hai fatto .
> Te e il tuo amante non la pensate proprio allo stesso modo  .
> Goditi il momento .


personalmente, quando sono stata con gente impegnata, la moglie/compagna/fidanzata, era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pinco con la C.


Pignolo .


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> personalmente, quando sono stata con gente impegnata, la moglie/compagna/fidanzata, era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri


Ognuno la vive come vuole  , per fortuna ..


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pignolo .


bastonano me…


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ognuno la vive come vuole  , per fortuna ..


sicuro, ma le donne degli altri non erano un problema mio, se  non importava a loro della donna che tradivano, doveva importare a me? non ero la prima e non sono stata neanche l'ultima


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sempre alle 15.


Me la immagino tipo Bianconiglio che corre con l’orologio in mano gridando: “È tardi è tardi è tardi”.  


oriente70 ha detto:


> Rispondevo a Pinko .


Vi ricordate la Pinkobag?


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> personalmente, quando sono stata con gente impegnata, la moglie/compagna/fidanzata, era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri


E meno male. Se fosse stato il primo non saresti stata con loro.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il panettone fa cagare con e senza canditi. Su questo non ci piove.


Eh, no. Puoi dire qualsiasi cosa ma bestemmiare,  no. Non si può.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> O magari semplicemente non hanno trovato una persona con la quale stare bene. O, ancora, magari ci hanno provato ma sono sempre state mollate. Possono essere tanti i motivi.


Concluderei questa interessantissima discussione in cui avete rovinato il dolce più iconico di questo periodo, con un pezzo musicale.  E adesso torno a soffiarmi il naso e a tossire.


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, no. Puoi dire qualsiasi cosa ma bestemmiare,  no. Non si può.


Ma dai è secco. Come fa a piacerti?



danny ha detto:


> Concluderei questa interessantissima discussione in cui avete rovinato il dolce più iconico di questo periodo, con un pezzo musicale.  E adesso torno a soffiarmi il naso e a tossire.


E cosa c’entra con quello che avevo scritto io?


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Amante single presente! Io considero tradire comunque sbagliato (variamente sbagliato, a dirla tutta), non tradisco nessuno, sono amante di una persona che comunque SBAGLIA, non nei miei confronti, ma comunque SBAGLIA. Nemmeno io vorrei un traditore per marito, eh . Poi sono profondamente convinta che nella vita ci siano cose peggiori, ma è evidente che il tradimento non rientra nella mia idea di matrimonio. Ma non è che tra le amicizie io abbia tutte persone che non sbagliano mai, per fare un esempio. Il mio amante? Secondo me, sbaglia . A me sta semplicemente bene che a lui stia bene sbagliare, tutto qui. Però se fossi nella sua compagna e lo scopeissi, non farei certamente spalluccia


Pur considerando accettabile il tradimento come espressione di pulsioni naturali (dal desiderio sessuale a componenti edonistiche, fino al bisogno affettivo etc),  direi che il ruolo dell'amante può essere visto come quello del palo in un furto.
Essenzialmente è coresponsabile in quanto avvalla un comportamento lesivo (il tradimento lo è) verso altri.
Non ho mai avuto in simpatia l'amante di mia moglie, pur essendo stata lei a tradirmi.
Anzi, secondo me è un grandissimo stronzo, dotato del cinismo sufficiente per rovinare senza sensi di colpa gli altri pensando esclusivamente al proprio benessere.
Trovandosi nel ruolo,  ci si può giustificare quanto si vuole, ma, credimi, nel momento in cui si viene scoperti, si passa tranquillamente dalla parte del torto senza troppi distinguo, come quelli che si fanno qui.


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma dai è secco. Come fa a piacerti


Secco???? 
Ma che panettoni mangi?


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secco????
> Ma che panettoni mangi?


Non li mangio infatti.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Avevo letto di fretta non e’ che non comprendo.
> 
> 
> Perché dici che lo faceva apposta o perché gli stavi antipatico in quanto marito?


La fretta ti porta a non comprendere.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La fretta ti porta a non comprendere.


Fosse solo la fretta il problema


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè probabilmente ti invidiava per il semplice fatto che stavi con lei. Presumo eh. Poi le simpatie/antipatie non so se dipendono da quello.


Trovo un controsenso dire che non mi considerava minimamente E che mi invidiava.

Invidiare è un modo becero e distorto di mostrare una qualche forma di stima nei confronti dell'oggetto dell'invidia.
Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secco????
> Ma che panettoni mangi?


Non ha mai letto che va messo in luogo caldo per ammorbidire la parte burrosa.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pur considerando accettabile il tradimento come espressione di pulsioni naturali (dal desiderio sessuale a componenti edonistiche, fino al bisogno affettivo etc),  direi che il ruolo dell'amante può essere visto come quello del palo in un furto.
> Essenzialmente è coresponsabile in quanto avvalla un comportamento lesivo (il tradimento lo è) verso altri.
> Non ho mai avuto in simpatia l'amante di mia moglie, pur essendo stata lei a tradirmi.
> Anzi, secondo me è un grandissimo stronzo, dotato del cinismo sufficiente per rovinare senza sensi di colpa gli altri pensando esclusivamente al proprio benessere.
> Trovandosi nel ruolo,  ci si può giustificare quanto si vuole, ma, credimi, nel momento in cui si viene scoperti, si passa tranquillamente dalla parte del torto senza troppi distinguo, come quelli che si fanno qui.


Tutto giusto.

Credo però che ci siano diversi livelli di corresponsabilità (chiamiamola cosi) da parte dell'amante.

Ricordo un conoscente che tempo fa raccontava di un'avventura breve con una donna sposata con un suo conoscente.

Quando qualcuno gli fece notare che era gravemente scorretto intraprendere una relazione clandestina con la moglie di un conoscente, quello replicò senza esitazione 'ma se mi è venuta a trovare in studio mezza nuda cosa dovevo fare ?'

Questo solo per dire che ci sono situazioni nelle quali c'è veramente solo da spingere la palla in porta (mi si perdoni la metafora calcistica).

Per il resto, la gravità della corresponsabilità dipende dal grado di conoscenza dell'amante nei confronti del tradito.

Minimale se il tradito non si sa neanche che faccia abbia, molto più grave a seconda, appunto, del grado di conoscenza.

Se, ad esempio, l'amante è il fratello del tradito, un parente o un amico stretto, il livello di corresponsabilità (e di meschinità) è altissimo e ingiustificabile.

E per un motivo molto semplice.
L'uomo è generalmente diffidente di chi NON conosce, è difficile che arrivi non a sospettare, ma anche solo ad ipotizzare, che il proprio compagno/a possa avere una storia con una persona a lui molto vicina.

Se io vedessi la mia compagna confabulare amabilmente con un mio caro amico, o con un buon conoscente, probabilmente non mi verrebbe da sospettare nulla.

Diverso se vedessi lo stesso atteggiamento con uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La fretta ti porta a non comprendere.


Vabbè può succedere. Non capita solo a me.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Fosse solo la fretta il problema


Mi fanno più ridere quelli che ti hanno messo il like.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trovo un controsenso dire che non mi considerava minimamente E che mi invidiava.
> 
> Invidiare è un modo becero e distorto di mostrare una qualche forma di stima nei confronti dell'oggetto dell'invidia.
> Secondo me.


Non è che invidiava te in quanto TE. Invidiava il fatto che te sei suo marito. Cioè il ruolo che ricopri nei confronti di questa donna.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pur considerando accettabile il tradimento come espressione di pulsioni naturali (dal desiderio sessuale a componenti edonistiche, fino al bisogno affettivo etc),  direi che il ruolo dell'amante può essere visto come quello del palo in un furto.
> Essenzialmente è coresponsabile in quanto avvalla un comportamento lesivo (il tradimento lo è) verso altri.
> Non ho mai avuto in simpatia l'amante di mia moglie, pur essendo stata lei a tradirmi.
> Anzi, secondo me è un grandissimo stronzo, dotato del cinismo sufficiente per rovinare senza sensi di colpa gli altri pensando esclusivamente al proprio benessere.
> Trovandosi nel ruolo,  ci si può giustificare quanto si vuole, ma, credimi, nel momento in cui si viene scoperti, si passa tranquillamente dalla parte del torto senza troppi distinguo, come quelli che si fanno qui.


Scusa danny, forse non ti è chiaro che foglia (come me a suo tempo), sa perfettamente di stare sbagliando, di passare dalla parte del torto di fronte ad una che neanche conosci (e che ha già numerose corna), chi se ne importa, certo, ti dispiace per lei che viene tradita ed ingannata, ma mica la inganna lei, alla fine l’amante al tradito deve proprio poco
Cosa diversa se lei la conosco e magari siamo pure amiche, li si che sei una stronza (e stronzo a ruoli invertiti)


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa danny, forse non ti è chiaro che foglia (come me a suo tempo), sa perfettamente di stare sbagliando, di passare dalla parte del torto di fronte ad una che neanche conosci (e che ha già numerose corna), chi se ne importa, certo, ti dispiace per lei che viene tradita ed ingannata, ma mica la inganna lei, alla fine l’amante al tradito deve proprio poco
> Cosa diversa se lei la conosco e magari siamo pure amiche, li si che sei una stronza (e stronzo a ruoli invertiti)


Ergo fottere uno sconosciuto è meno grave di fottere un conoscente.
Ma le persone non dovrebbero essere tutte uguali?


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ergo fottere uno sconosciuto è meno grave di fottere un conoscente.
> Ma le persone non dovrebbero essere tutte uguali?


No no, quello che mi fotto io lo conosco e anche bene
Semmai non conosco quella che frega lui, cosa un tantino diversa


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no, quello che mi fotto io lo conosco e anche bene
> Semmai non conosco quella che frega lui, cosa un tantino diversa


Non hai risposto, hai capito bene quello che intendevo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ergo fottere uno sconosciuto è meno grave di fottere un conoscente.
> Ma le persone non dovrebbero essere tutte uguali?


Diciamo che entrano in ballo tante altre dinamiche che portano chi tradisce con un conoscente del coniuge a fare cose magari più pesanti rispetto a che tradisce con uno sconosciuto...come guardare negli occhi tranquillamente chi stai fregando...


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è che invidiava te in quanto TE. Invidiava il fatto che te sei suo marito. Cioè il ruolo che ricopri nei confronti di questa donna.


Si da il caso che fossi il marito quindi, anche a voler concedere che più che il sottoscritto invidiasse il mio ruolo, si dà il caso che il marito ero comunque io, quindi l'invidia era diretta verso di me (cazzo aveva da invidiare non si sa).


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ergo fottere uno sconosciuto è meno grave di fottere un conoscente.
> Ma le persone non dovrebbero essere tutte uguali?


Se ti fotti (uso il verbo che hai usato tu) la moglie del tuo migliore amico - laddove migliore amico implica un alto livello di fiducia - non è come fottersi la moglie di un perfetto sconosciuto.

Per un ladro, c'è più o meno la stessa differenza tra entrare dalla finestra arrampicandosi per tre piani oppure avere le chiavi dell'appartamento.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che entrano in ballo tante altre dinamiche che portano chi tradisce con un conoscente del coniuge a fare cose magari più pesanti rispetto a che tradisce con uno sconosciuto...come guardare negli occhi tranquillamente chi stai fregando...


Si ma secondo me qualsiasi dinamica non ribalta la sostanza. Semmai è una aggravante.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa danny, forse non ti è chiaro che foglia (come me a suo tempo), sa perfettamente di stare sbagliando, di passare dalla parte del torto di fronte ad una che neanche conosci (e che ha già numerose corna), chi se ne importa, certo, ti dispiace per lei che viene tradita ed ingannata, ma mica la inganna lei, alla fine l’amante al tradito deve proprio poco
> Cosa diversa se lei la conosco e magari siamo pure amiche, li si che sei una stronza (e stronzo a ruoli invertiti)


Deve poco ma è comunque corresponsabile.

Ci sono parecchi uomini e donne single che rifiutano categoricamente l'idea di essere amanti di un uomo o una donna impegnata (e non solo per motivi etici).


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se ti fotti (uso il verbo che hai usato tu) la moglie del tuo migliore amico - laddove migliore amico implica un alto livello di fiducia - non è come fottersi la moglie di un perfetto sconosciuto.
> 
> Per un ladro, c'è più o meno la stessa differenza tra entrare dalla finestra arrampicandosi per tre piani oppure avere le chiavi dell'appartamento.


La mia considerazione non parte dal fatto della aggravante o meno, parte dal fatto che non passi l'idea che siccome mi fotto una perfetta sconosciuta di mia moglie, quest' ultima sia, nella consapevolezza che sono sposato, una perfetta innocente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma secondo me qualsiasi dinamica non ribalta la sostanza. Semmai è una aggravante.


Secondo me compiamo tutti (io compresa) un errore grave assimiliamo il tradimento a un reato di sottrazione di cose.
E questo non solo assimila il traditore a un oggetto, ma pure di proprietà del coniuge.
Il tradimento non è sottrazione di nulla. Ognuno è  proprietario di se stesso e del proprio corpo.
Il tradimento è un reato di inganno. È la menzogna il vero tradimento.
È come chi guadagna una cifra ne nasconde al coniuge l’ammontare. Non c’entra chi corrisponde il guadagno al coniuge menzognero.
Per questo si parla come cosa intollerabile il tradimento con chi si conosce, perché si aggiungono menzogne a menzogne.
Non si tratta di complicità in un reato.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> La mia considerazione non parte dal fatto della aggravante o meno, parte dal fatto che non passi l'idea che siccome mi fotto una perfetta sconosciuta di mia moglie, quest' ultima sia, nella consapevolezza che sono sposato, una perfetta innocente.


Personalmente credo che ci siano diversi livelli di colpevolezza, strettamente dipendenti dal grado di conoscenza col tradito.
Ovviamente è corresponsabile anche se il tradito è uno sconosciuto.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me compiamo tutti (io compresa) un errore grave assimiliamo il tradimento a un reato di sottrazione di cose.
> E questo non solo assimila il traditore a un oggetto, ma pure di proprietà del coniuge.
> Il tradimento non è sottrazione di nulla. Ognuno è  proprietario di se stesso e del proprio corpo.
> Il tradimento è un reato di inganno. È la menzogna il vero tradimento.
> ...


Io non ho mai parlato di reato, ti faccio notare che si può essere complici anche di un inganno, non solo di un furto.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me compiamo tutti (io compresa) un errore grave assimiliamo il tradimento a un reato di sottrazione di cose.
> E questo non solo assimila il traditore a un oggetto, ma pure di proprietà del coniuge.
> Il tradimento non è sottrazione di nulla. Ognuno è  proprietario di se stesso e del proprio corpo.
> Il tradimento è un reato di inganno. È la menzogna il vero tradimento.
> ...


La gravità è data proprio dal livello di conoscenza, e tanto più è stretta, tanto più è grave l'atto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ma secondo me qualsiasi dinamica non ribalta la sostanza. Semmai è una aggravante.


D'accordo con te...tradire quello è e quello resta...ma le aggravanti ci sono...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho mai parlato di reato, ti faccio che si può essere complici anche di un inganno, non solo di un furto.


Infatti. Ma l’inganno sussiste se vi è un rapporto di conoscenza con il tradito.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me compiamo tutti (io compresa) un errore grave assimiliamo il tradimento a un reato di sottrazione di cose.
> E questo non solo assimila il traditore a un oggetto, ma pure di proprietà del coniuge.
> Il tradimento non è sottrazione di nulla. Ognuno è  proprietario di se stesso e del proprio corpo.
> Il tradimento è un reato di inganno. È la menzogna il vero tradimento.
> ...


Vero


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Ma l’inganno sussiste se vi è un rapporto di conoscenza con il tradito.


No. L'inganno esiste a prescindere. Ha detto bene Danny quando ha fatto l'esempio del palo.
Non conosco altresì nessuno che sia diventato amico degli amanti del coniuge.
Poi, voglio dire, spiegatemi il doppiopesismo nella riprovazione di Etta che scopa a tre metri dalla moglie del gestore.


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ergo *fottere uno sconosciuto è meno grave di fottere un conoscente.*
> Ma le persone non dovrebbero essere tutte uguali?


In effetti sì.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si da il caso che fossi il marito quindi, anche a voler concedere che più che il sottoscritto invidiasse il mio ruolo, si dà il caso che il marito ero comunque io, quindi l'invidia era diretta verso di me (cazzo aveva da invidiare non si sa).


E che ne so. Voleva essere al tuo posto.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Deve poco ma è comunque corresponsabile.
> 
> Ci sono parecchi uomini e donne single che rifiutano categoricamente l'idea di essere amanti di un uomo o una donna impegnata (e non solo per motivi etici).


Vero anche questo.


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> No. L'inganno esiste a prescindere. Ha detto bene Danny quando ha fatto l'esempio del palo.
> Non conosco altresì nessuno che sia diventato amico degli amanti del coniuge.
> Poi, voglio dire, spiegatemi il doppiopesismo nella riprovazione di Etta che scopa a tre metri dalla moglie del gestore.


Perché doppiopesismo?


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non hai risposto, hai capito bene quello che intendevo.


Non ho risposto perché l’avevo già detto prima, se io ragazza single, vado con uno impegnato, alla compagna deve pensarci lui non io, so che sbaglio a fare l’amante ma io non tradisco nessuno 
Cosa diversa se la conosco ( e non intendo che so chi è, ma che siamo conoscenti), in quel caso sarebbe un doppio tradimento 


Jim Cain ha detto:


> Deve poco ma è comunque corresponsabile.
> 
> Ci sono parecchi uomini e donne single che rifiutano categoricamente l'idea di essere amanti di un uomo o una donna impegnata (e non solo per motivi etici).


Certo che si, ma non ho mica negato questo




spleen ha detto:


> La mia considerazione non parte dal fatto della aggravante o meno, parte dal fatto che non passi l'idea che siccome mi fotto una perfetta sconosciuta di mia moglie, quest' ultima sia, nella consapevolezza che sono sposato, una perfetta innocente.


Come ho scritto più volte, certo che l’amante sbaglia, non l’ho mai negato, ma l’amante non ha giurato fedeltà


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché doppiopesismo?


.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ho risposto perché l’avevo già detto prima, se io ragazza single, vado con uno impegnato, alla compagna deve pensarci lui non io, so che sbaglio a fare l’amante ma io non tradisco nessuno
> Cosa diversa se la conosco ( e non intendo che so chi è, ma che siamo conoscenti), in quel caso sarebbe un doppio tradimento
> 
> Certo che si, ma non ho mica negato questo
> ...


Si ma io da moglie cornuta se trovo la single che non ha giurato fedeltà le spezzo comunque le gambine


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si ma io da moglie cornuta se trovo la single che non ha giurato fedeltà le spezzo comunque le gambine


E perché? Chi ti conosce? Che vuoi da me? Io stavo solo scopando, prenditela con tuo marito e non con me solo perché ti ci entra l’occhio


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E perché? Chi ti conosce? Che vuoi da me? Io stavo solo scopando, prenditela con tuo marito e non con me solo perché ti ci entra l’occhio


Si si...vienimelo a dire e poi vediamo come ne esci..


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si si...vienimelo a dire e poi vediamo come ne esci..


Ma prima mena tuo marito, semmai


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma prima mena tuo marito, semmai


Quello lo avevo dato per scontato...non mi conosci ancora???


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quello lo avevo dato per scontato...non mi conosci ancora???


Hai messo in conto che potresti buscarne, vero? Oltre le corna pure le manate?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero


Aggiungo una ulteriore riflessione che non piacerà.
Quasi sempre ci si concentra sul sesso come nucleo del tradimento, ma, se il tradimento è menzogna, come è, il sesso è una delle ragioni della menzogna. Ma il sesso in sé non è la cosa più importante. A meno che il sesso sia considerato un “bene limitato” che se viene dato a una persona non ne resta per un’altra.
Il problema resta la condivisione di una intimità che si aveva promesso a una sola persona.
Infatti viene vissuto come un tradimento, anche se non lo si ammette, anche l’attaccamento di un figlio piccolo per i nonni o per la maestra. È che alcuni rapporti li si vuole esclusivi.
Ma la nonna o la maestra non sono complici di nulla.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Hai messo in conto che potresti buscarne, vero? Oltre le corna pure le manate?


No no...non le busco se sono veramente incazzata.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No no...non le busco se sono veramente incazzata.


Mah, io fossi in te non ci farei la bocca… anche perché hai detto più volte di essere praticamente sottopeso… secondo me ne buschi


----------



## Lostris (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ergo fottere uno sconosciuto è meno grave di fottere un conoscente.
> Ma le persone non dovrebbero essere tutte uguali?


_C’è un motivo preciso se ci preoccupiamo della famiglia e dei nostri amici, e c’è un motivo preciso se non ce ne frega niente di tutti gli altri: amare tutti indiscriminatamente è troppo faticoso._

(cit)


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo una ulteriore riflessione che non piacerà.
> Quasi sempre ci si concentra sul sesso come nucleo del tradimento, ma, se il tradimento è menzogna, come è, il sesso è una delle ragioni della menzogna. Ma il sesso in sé non è la cosa più importante. A meno che il sesso sia considerato un “bene limitato” che se viene dato a una persona non ne resta per un’altra.
> Il problema resta la condivisione di una intimità che si aveva promesso a una sola persona.
> Infatti viene vissuto come un tradimento, anche se non lo si ammette, anche l’attaccamento di un figlio piccolo per i nonni o per la maestra. È che alcuni rapporti li si vuole esclusivi.
> Ma la nonna o la maestra non sono complici di nulla.


Ma sicuramente nel tradimento il sesso è forse il problema più piccolo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> No. L'inganno esiste a prescindere. Ha detto bene Danny quando ha fatto l'esempio del palo.
> Non conosco altresì nessuno che sia diventato amico degli amanti del coniuge.
> Poi, voglio dire, spiegatemi il doppiopesismo nella riprovazione di Etta che scopa a tre metri dalla moglie del gestore.


Ma il palo è complice in un reato di sottrazione di proprietà. 
Etta è complice dell’inganno perché lo fa sotto il naso.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente nel tradimento il sesso è forse il problema più piccolo.


Però mi vuoi menare perché ho scopato con tuo marito non perché abbiamo preso un caffè


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah, io fossi in te non ci farei la bocca… anche perché hai detto più volte di essere praticamente sottopeso… secondo me ne buschi


È vero...per ora però non ne ho mai prese...anche perché quando è volato qualche ceffone chi le ha prese era nel torto e toccava prenderle e basta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però mi vuoi menare perché ho scopato con tuo marito non perché abbiamo preso un caffè


Che c'entra il caffè???


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> È vero...per ora però non ne ho mai prese...anche perché quando è volato qualche ceffone chi le ha prese era nel torto e toccava prenderle e basta.


Ma col cazzo  io te le rendo





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che c'entra il caffè???


Hai scritto che il sesso è il problema minore, però mi vuoi menare per quello, non per altro


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però mi vuoi menare perché ho scopato con tuo marito non perché abbiamo preso un caffè


Perché il caffè non presuppone intimità. Se invece se ne crea rompe anche il caffè.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma col cazzo  io te le rendo
> Hai scritto che il sesso è il problema minore, però mi vuoi menare per quello, non per altro


No....ti meno perché hai una relazione con mio marito...questo comporta anche farci sesso... altrimenti saresti sua amica e a me non fregherebbe niente...


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> _C’è un motivo preciso se ci preoccupiamo della famiglia e dei nostri amici, e c’è un motivo preciso se non ce ne frega niente di tutti gli altri: amare tutti indiscriminatamente è troppo faticoso._
> 
> (cit)


...
_Verremo ancora alle vostre porte 
E grideremo ancora più forte 
Per quanto voi vi crediate assolti 
Siete per sempre coinvolti...

(cit)._


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché il caffè non presuppone intimità. Se invece se ne crea rompe anche il caffè.


Ma si inizia sempre con un caffè 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No....ti meno perché hai una relazione con mio marito...questo comporta anche farci sesso... altrimenti saresti sua amica e a me non fregherebbe niente...


Ma io non ho una relazione, ci vado a letto quando capita


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

Quindi riepilogando
Etta inganna perché scopa con un uomo sposato a pochi metri dalla moglie e sapendo che è sposato.
Le altre non ingannano perché pur sapendo che è sposato non scopano a pochi metri.
Ogni giorno se ne imparano di nuove.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il palo è complice in un reato di sottrazione di proprietà.
> *Etta è complice dell’inganno perché lo fa sotto il naso.*


Eh già, giustamente se lo facesse in un albergo a 100 metri lo sarebbe meno.
Poi se lo facesse in un albergo in montagna ancora meno.
E se lo facesse con un cinese che ha famiglia in Cina, sarebbe pure un'eroina. 
Che fa pure rima.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma si inizia sempre con un caffè
> 
> 
> Ma io non ho una relazione, ci vado a letto quando capita


Il caffè si prende con tante persone. Se un caffè è un inizio, c’è già complicità e condivisione di intimità.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma si inizia sempre con un caffè
> 
> 
> Ma io non ho una relazione, ci vado a letto quando capita


Ma che risposta è???


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah, io fossi in te non ci farei la bocca… anche perché hai detto più volte di essere praticamente sottopeso… secondo me ne buschi


Arrivo io a difenderla allora...

Sarò piccoletta ma ho le mani pesanti ....
E se mi becchi incazzata ci guadagni pure un giro al Ps


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh già, giustamente se lo facesse in un albergo a 100 metri lo sarebbe meno.
> Poi se lo facesse in un albergo in montagna ancora meno.
> E se lo facesse con un cinese che ha famiglia in Cina, sarebbe pure un'eroina.
> Che fa pure rima.


Però non si può andare avanti a botta e risposta a contestarci.
Intanto io a Etta ho contestato ben altro, che lei nemmeno ha capito.
Se non vi è sottrazione di proprietà, non vi è complicità.
Solo che noi viviamo da poco tempo in un tempo che ha trovato da poco mezzi sicuri per prevenire la gravidanza e, di conseguenza, conserviamo ancora un retaggio che vede nel tradimento un pericolo per la progenie. Pericolo insito nel rischio di allevare figli di altri, come fa il cuculo deponendo le uova in altri nidi, o di avere figliastri sconosciuti.
”Chi ha motivi perché questo matrimonio non abbia luogo parli ora o taccia per sempre“ si riferisce al rischio che gli sposi possano essere fratello e sorella.
Oggi è possibile fare esami per evitare il rischio, eppure la formula ci piace.
Anzi è maggiore il rischio che un figlio adulterino possa richiedere la sua parte. Vedi la discussione di @Edo69Edo (ma si è suicidato?) in cui si è sottovalutato il fatto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Arrivo io a difenderla allora...
> 
> Sarò piccoletta ma ho le mani pesanti ....
> E se mi becchi incazzata ci guadagni pure un giro al Ps


Tesorino mio!!!!...su di te posso sempre contare


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tesorino mio!!!!...su di te posso sempre contare


Ora lesbicano.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora lesbicano.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non si può andare avanti a botta e risposta a contestarci.
> Intanto io a Etta ho contestato ben altro, che lei nemmeno ha capito.
> *Se non vi è sottrazione di proprietà, non vi è complicità.*
> Solo che noi viviamo da poco tempo in un tempo che ha trovato da poco mezzi sicuri per prevenire la gravidanza e, di conseguenza, conserviamo ancora un retaggio che vede nel tradimento un pericolo per la progenie. Pericolo insito nel rischio di allevare figli di altri, come fa il cuculo deponendo le uova in altri nidi, o di avere figliastri sconosciuti.
> ...


Esistono azioni riprovevoli che non riguardano solo la proprietà ed esistono complicità che non riguardano solo direttamente chi le commette.
Contesto il neretto, se permetti, lo ho già detto e ridetto, la proprietà, il fantomatico patriarcato che va tanto di moda citare, la certezza della paternità non centrano niente di niente.
A me sbigottisce questa tendenza per la quale chi è complice (secondo me) in un tradimento venga sollevato da ogni reaponsabilità in proposito.
Giusto per fugare ogni dubbio, se dovessi pensare di tradire mia moglie con qualcuna, io, che non faccio testo e non sono nessuno, qualche remora e qualche considerazione sulla sua famiglia me la farei.
Di ritenermi sempre innocente ed irresponsabile, nei confronti di chichessia, per la mie azioni, non mi va. Perchè costruisce e cementa quel tipo di umanità piaciona, menefreghista ed irresponsabile che non mi piace
Spero di essermi spiegato.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema resta la condivisione di una intimità che si aveva promesso a una sola persona.


La cosa che mi ha sempre infastidito è il fatto che l'altro sapesse TUTTI I CAZZI MIEI.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi riepilogando
> Etta inganna perché scopa con un uomo sposato a pochi metri dalla moglie e sapendo che è sposato.
> Le altre non ingannano perché pur sapendo che è sposato non scopano a pochi metri.
> Ogni giorno se ne imparano di nuove.


Etta non inganna
Chi l’ha mai detto?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Etta non inganna
> Chi l’ha mai detto?


Nessuno difatti.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il caffè si prende con tante persone. Se un caffè è un inizio, c’è già complicità e condivisione di intimità.


Certo, però si torna al discorso che si faceva tempo fa
Alla fine l’unico problema resta sempre e solo il sesso



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma che risposta è???


Cos’è che non hai capito? 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nessuno difatti.


E allora che cacchio scrivi?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo, però si torna al discorso che si faceva tempo fa
> Alla fine l’unico problema resta sempre e solo il sesso
> Cos’è che non hai capito?
> E allora che cacchio scrivi?


Quello che mi pare. Hai problemi? Rileggi tutto che capisci. E se non capisci, niente di nuovo.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello che mi pare. Hai problemi? Rileggi tutto che capisci. E se non capisci, niente di nuovo.


No no
Caro
Io capisco tutto molto bene 
Etta non è stata criticata perché inganna la moglie del livornese ma perché lei si diverte a cercare gente sposata per fregarla alle mogli
Tu hai scritto che viene criticata perché inganna 
Ma lei non inganna nessuno né tradisce nessuno
Quindi hai scritto una cosa scorretta
Se non hai capito 
Pazienza 
Ma sei tu che non hai capito
Non io


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no
> Caro
> Io capisco tutto molto bene
> Etta non è stata criticata perché inganna la moglie del livornese ma perché lei si diverte a cercare gente sposata per fregarla alle mogli
> ...


Mi duole ammetterlo, ma l’utente Spleen, ha compreso benissimo quello che ho compreso io.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Esistono azioni riprovevoli che non riguardano solo la proprietà ed esistono complicità che non riguardano solo direttamente chi le commette.
> Contesto il neretto, se permetti, lo ho già detto e ridetto, la proprietà, il fantomatico patriarcato che va tanto di moda citare, la certezza della paternità non centrano niente di niente.
> A me sbigottisce questa tendenza per la quale chi è complice (secondo me) in un tradimento venga sollevato da ogni reaponsabilità in proposito.
> Giusto per fugare ogni dubbio, se dovessi pensare di tradire mia moglie con qualcuna, io, che non faccio testo e non sono nessuno, qualche remora e qualche considerazione sulla sua famiglia me la farei.
> ...


Che ci possa essere menefreghismo è vero
Però se una persona sposata se ne frega del coniuge tanto da tradirlo, perché deve essere un problema mio? Perché io devo prendermi le colpe degli altri? Chi fa l’amante sbaglia e credo sia stato scritto mille volte, ma l’amante non deve niente a chi viene tradito
Poi c’è chi si fa venire scrupoli e chi no, certo, ma al mondo siamo tanti e tutti diversi


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi duole ammetterlo, ma l’utente Spleen, ha compreso benissimo quello che ho compreso io.


Spleen ha parlato di doppiopesismo 
Ed è vero
Ma solo tu hai detto che etta inganna 
Non mi girare i discorsi


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi duole ammetterlo, ma l’utente Spleen, ha compreso benissimo quello che ho compreso io.


Non duolerti. Si può pensarla in modo diverso su tante cose, nello stesso modo su altre.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo, però si torna al discorso che si faceva tempo fa
> Alla fine l’unico problema resta sempre e solo il sesso
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho capito un discorso senza senso....che significa non ho una relazione ci scopo e basta....si stava parlando della responsabilità che può avere una single che scopa con uno sposato...per me ovvio che la colpa è del marito ma se mi trovassi davanti la tipa di certo non le direi "brava"....


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Spleen ha parlato di doppiopesismo
> Ed è vero
> Ma solo tu hai detto che etta inganna
> Non mi girare i discorsi


Non sto rigirando niente.
Gia ieri ne parlavo di questo due pesi e due misure.
E me ne chiedevo il motivo.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non duolerti. Si può pensarla in modo diverso su tante cose, nello stesso modo su altre.


Non è più corretto dolerti?


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che ci possa essere menefreghismo è vero
> Però se una persona sposata se ne frega del coniuge tanto da tradirlo, perché deve essere un problema mio? Perché io devo prendermi le colpe degli altri? Chi fa l’amante sbaglia e credo sia stato scritto mille volte, ma l’amante non deve niente a chi viene tradito
> Poi c’è chi si fa venire scrupoli e chi no, certo, ma al mondo siamo tanti e tutti diversi


Nessuno dice che è un problema tuo, ti si sta dicendo che anche tu sei parte del 'problema'.
Poi, uno se ne può tranquillamente fregare giacché è ovvio che le responsabilità sono principalmente in capo a chi è impegnato..


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non duolerti. Si può pensarla in modo diverso su tante cose, nello stesso modo su altre.


vero.
vedo che anche tu hai notato questo due pesi e due misure. 
eppure di fatto la scena è esattamente la stessa, cambiano solo gli attori.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ho capito un discorso senza senso....che significa non ho una relazione ci scopo e basta....si stava parlando della responsabilità che può avere una single che scopa con uno sposato...per me ovvio che la colpa è del marito ma se mi trovassi davanti la tipa di certo non le direi "brava"....


Si ma chi cazzo se ne frega di quello che pensi 
Mica devo chiederti scusa 
Io se mio marito mi tradisse me la prenderei con lui 
Se l’altra non la conosco non voglio neanche sapere chi è, figurati andare a cercarla per fare la piazzata napoletana


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che è un problema tuo, ti si sta dicendo che anche tu sei parte del 'problema'.
> Poi, uno se ne può tranquillamente fregare giacché è ovvio che le responsabilità sono principalmente in capo a chi è impegnato..


Io sono parte del problema se vado a cercare uno che non ha mai pensato di tradire e gliela tiro nei denti
Allora divento IL problema 
Ma se uno sposato mi viene a cercare
E ci prova 
E ci riprova 
E ci riprova 
E dopo sei mesi mi stringe ad un angolo…
Insomma, le cose cambiano 
Specie se poi è lui che continua a cercarmi e poi lo mollo io


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma chi cazzo se ne frega di quello che pensi
> Mica devo chiederti scusa
> Io se mio marito mi tradisse me la prenderei con lui
> Se l’altra non la conosco non voglio neanche sapere chi è, figurati andare a cercarla per fare la piazzata napoletana


Ma probabilmente anche io non la farei...era un modo per dirti che te puoi dire quanto ti pare che la colpa è solo del marito...nel momento che la magagna esce di sicuro anche te non ci passeresti bene perché comunque anche il tuo comportamento non è proprio dei più puliti....


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma chi cazzo se ne frega di quello che pensi
> Mica devo chiederti scusa
> Io se mio marito mi tradisse me la prenderei con lui
> Se l’altra non la conosco non voglio neanche sapere chi è, figurati andare a cercarla per fare la piazzata napoletana


e qualora tu scoprissi che l’amante di tuo marito è una tua carissima amica, tua sorella, tua mamma, tua cugina, resteresti indifferente? Immagino di sì, giusto?


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non sto rigirando niente.
> Gia ieri ne parlavo di questo due pesi e due misure.
> E me ne chiedevo il motivo.


Ma che etta sia attaccata sempre anche quando non c’è motivo è vero
Io contestavo che tu hai scritto che le viene rinfacciato di ingannare 
Ma le viene rinfacciato altro


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non è più corretto dolerti?


Penso che forse si possa dire in tutti e due i modi. 
Comunque non macino mollto bene l'italiano, spero la sostanza si sia capita.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che etta sia attaccata sempre anche quando non c’è motivo è vero
> Io contestavo che tu hai scritto che le viene rinfacciato di ingannare
> Ma le viene rinfacciato altro


Pazienza.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> e qualora tu scoprissi che l’amante di tuo marito è una tua carissima amica, tua sorella, tua mamma, tua cugina, resteresti indifferente? Immagino di sì, giusto?


Pinco oggi perdi colpi
L’ho scritto ad aprile e anche  qualche  giorno fa ad estranger e anche oggi a spleen 
Che se l’amante la conosco e siamo amiche è un doppio tradimento  e che penserei di essermi circondata  di figli di puttana


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente anche io non la farei...era un modo per dirti che te puoi dire quanto ti pare che la colpa è solo del marito...nel momento che la magagna esce di sicuro anche te non ci passeresti bene perché comunque anche il tuo comportamento non è proprio dei più puliti....


Ah…
Comunque non è che mi sia mai importato di passare bene in vita mia…


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pinco oggi perdi colpi
> L’ho scritto ad aprile e anche  qualche  giorno fa ad estranger e anche oggi a spleen
> Che se l’amante la conosco e siamo amiche è un doppio tradimento  e che penserei di essermi circondata  di figli di puttanate


osti quindi qui faresti una scenata?


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Penso che forse si possa dire in tutti e due i modi.
> Comunque non macino mollto bene l'italiano, spero la sostanza si sia capita.


Come ho scritto a pinco, io capisco 
Se non capisco chiedo


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> osti quindi qui faresti una scenata?


No no
Che scenata
Io sono superiore
Io ti cancello dalla mia vita


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah…
> Comunque non è che mi sia mai importato di passare bene in vita mia…


Vabbè....lassa perde...


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti viene vissuto come un tradimento,


E perché scusa non lo è?



omicron ha detto:


> Mah, io fossi in te non ci farei la bocca… anche perché hai detto più volte di essere praticamente sottopeso… secondo me ne buschi


Mi sono persa: da chi le busca?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no
> Che scenata
> Io sono superiore
> Io ti cancello dalla mia vita




con una bomba termobarica.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vabbè....lassa perde...


Pazienza


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> con una bomba termobarica.


Ma figurati
Non sono neanche vendicativa 
Semplicemente per me smetti di esistere


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E perché scusa non lo è?
> 
> 
> Mi sono persa: da chi le busca?


Etta guarda non ti ci mettere anche te


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Edo69Edo (ma si è suicidato?)


Non si connette dal 1 di Ottobre. In effetti è preoccupante la cosa.



spleen ha detto:


> Esistono azioni riprovevoli che non riguardano solo la proprietà ed esistono complicità che non riguardano solo direttamente chi le commette.
> Contesto il neretto, se permetti, lo ho già detto e ridetto, la proprietà, il fantomatico patriarcato che va tanto di moda citare, la certezza della paternità non centrano niente di niente.
> A me sbigottisce questa tendenza per la quale chi è complice (secondo me) in un tradimento venga sollevato da ogni reaponsabilità in proposito.
> Giusto per fugare ogni dubbio, se dovessi pensare di tradire mia moglie con qualcuna, io, che non faccio testo e non sono nessuno, qualche remora e qualche considerazione sulla sua famiglia me la farei.
> ...


Logico che le cose si fanno in due, però, ha più responsabilità la persona sposata.



omicron ha detto:


> lei si diverte a cercare gente sposata per fregarla alle mogli


Sì in effetti passo le giornate a mettere annunci per trovare uomini sposati apposta.


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pur considerando accettabile il tradimento come espressione di pulsioni naturali (dal desiderio sessuale a componenti edonistiche, fino al bisogno affettivo etc),  direi che il ruolo dell'amante può essere visto come quello del palo in un furto.
> Essenzialmente è coresponsabile in quanto avvalla un comportamento lesivo (il tradimento lo è) verso altri.
> Non ho mai avuto in simpatia l'amante di mia moglie, pur essendo stata lei a tradirmi.
> Anzi, secondo me è un grandissimo stronzo, dotato del cinismo sufficiente per rovinare senza sensi di colpa gli altri pensando esclusivamente al proprio benessere.
> Trovandosi nel ruolo,  ci si può giustificare quanto si vuole, ma, credimi, nel momento in cui si viene scoperti, si passa tranquillamente dalla parte del torto senza troppi distinguo, come quelli che si fanno qui.


Che non stia simpatico è abbastanza comprensibile  
Che sia visto come la causa, la "rovina della coppia no, a meno di non considerare totalmente imbecille la persona che si è sposato. 
Qui ne abbiamo lette di tutti i colori: comprese le coppie  "ritrovate" sotto l'egida del "amante stronzo!" (con tanto di piagnucolamenti del povero traditore a cui le mutande si sono tolte evidentemente da sole). Credo che in tutto questo il discrimine lo faccia il comportamento: da amante non andrei certo dalla sua compagna ad irriderla o a ostentare pretese "superiorità " che non ho, o a entrare nella sua vita privata.  Liberissima lei (lo capisco) se, scoperta la tresca,  mi considerasse una stronza.  Non altrettanto certamente di molestarmi. Sarebbe come, che ne so, vietare a mio figlio di mangiare i bignè, è scoprire che se li è mangiati a casa di un amico, informato del divieto  (l'esempio non è forse vastissimo, ma rende l'idea). Cacchio me la prendo con il suo amico????? Quindi insomma, dalla parte del "torto" sì, ma.... Cacchio te la prendi a fare con una estranea? Eccettuati i casi di sberleffo, dileggio, intromissione etc. chi se la prende con l'altro è perché non vuol vedere ciò che si trova in casa


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se l’altra non la conosco non voglio neanche sapere chi è, figurati andare a cercarla per fare la piazzata napoletana


Io invece vorrei saperlo eccome.


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Etta guarda non ti ci mettere anche te


Ma mi sono persa i pezzi. Sigh.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che non stia simpatico è abbastanza comprensibile
> Che sia visto come la causa, la "rovina della coppia no, a meno di non considerare totalmente imbecille la persona che si è sposato.
> Qui ne abbiamo lette di tutti i colori: comprese le coppie  "ritrovate" sotto l'egida del "amante stronzo!" (con tanto di piagnucolamenti del povero traditore a cui le mutande si sono tolte evidentemente da sole). Credo che in tutto questo il discrimine lo faccia il comportamento: da amante non andrei certo dalla sua compagna ad irriderla o a ostentare pretese "superiorità " che non ho, o a entrare nella sua vita privata.  Liberissima lei (lo capisco) se, scoperta la tresca,  mi considerasse una stronza.  Non altrettanto certamente di molestarmi. Sarebbe come, che ne so, vietare a mio figlio di mangiare i bignè, è scoprire che se li è mangiati a casa di un amico, informato del divieto  (l'esempio non è forse vastissimo, ma rende l'idea). Cacchio me la prendo con il suo amico????? Quindi insomma, dalla parte del "torto" sì, ma.... Cacchio te la prendi a fare con una estranea? Eccettuati i casi di sberleffo, dileggio, intromissione etc. chi se la prende con l'altro è perché non vuol vedere ciò che si trova in casa


In questo però ha un ruolo fondamentale anche l’amante.
Il tuo non mi sembra così ignorantotto, da quello che racconti, da farti entrare così tanto nelle loro cose private. Giusto?


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma mi sono persa i pezzi. Sigh.


Meglio


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Esistono azioni riprovevoli che non riguardano solo la proprietà ed esistono complicità che non riguardano solo direttamente chi le commette.
> Contesto il neretto, se permetti, lo ho già detto e ridetto, la proprietà, il fantomatico patriarcato che va tanto di moda citare, la certezza della paternità non centrano niente di niente.
> A me sbigottisce questa tendenza per la quale chi è complice (secondo me) in un tradimento venga sollevato da ogni reaponsabilità in proposito.
> Giusto per fugare ogni dubbio, se dovessi pensare di tradire mia moglie con qualcuna, io, che non faccio testo e non sono nessuno, qualche remora e qualche considerazione sulla sua famiglia me la farei.
> ...


Ma è ovvio che si sente una responsabilità... ma pure quando parcheggio e verifico di non dare fastidio.
Proprio per questo si guarda di caso in caso e la conoscenza della persona tradita cambia la responsabilità, ma rispetto al rapporto che  si ha con la persona tradita, non in quanto amante.
Mi sembra evidente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Esistono azioni riprovevoli che non riguardano solo la proprietà ed esistono complicità che non riguardano solo direttamente chi le commette.
> Contesto il neretto, se permetti, lo ho già detto e ridetto, la proprietà, il fantomatico patriarcato che va tanto di moda citare, la certezza della paternità non centrano niente di niente.
> A me sbigottisce questa tendenza per la quale chi è complice (secondo me) in un tradimento venga sollevato da ogni reaponsabilità in proposito.
> Giusto per fugare ogni dubbio, se dovessi pensare di tradire mia moglie con qualcuna, io, che non faccio testo e non sono nessuno, qualche remora e qualche considerazione sulla sua famiglia me la farei.
> ...


Comunque io il patriarcato non l’ho nominato e mi fa pure cagare che venga tirato fuori ogni due per tre, perché è deresponsabilizzazione per tutti.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Arrivo io a difenderla allora...
> 
> Sarò piccoletta ma ho le mani pesanti ....
> E se mi becchi incazzata ci guadagni pure un giro al Ps


Sei una bulla


----------



## Foglia (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In questo però ha un ruolo fondamentale anche l’amante.
> Il tuo non mi sembra così ignorantotto, da quello che racconti, da farti entrare così tanto nelle loro cose private. Giusto?


Certo. Ne' io inopportuna a chiedere 
Poi lo "sfogo", per piccole cose, ci STA, ogni tanto.  Ma è più a livello di ricerca di un consiglio. In linea di massima, però, parliamo e facciamo altro   Poi, siamo persone, e fatti non fummo per essere a comparti totalmente  "stagni" 
Però, al di fuori di piccole cose, cavolate, si evita senz'altro


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo. Ne' io inopportuna a chiedere
> Poi lo "sfogo", per piccole cose, ci STA, ogni tanto.  Ma è più a livello di ricerca di un consiglio. In linea di massima, però, parliamo e facciamo altro   Poi, siamo persone, e fatti non fummo per essere a comparti totalmente  "stagni"
> Però, al di fuori di piccole cose, cavolate, si evita senz'altro


Ecco, la differenza sta qui, in come siete voi due.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che si sente una responsabilità... ma pure quando parcheggio e verifico di non dare fastidio.
> Proprio per questo si guarda di caso in caso e la conoscenza della persona tradita cambia la responsabilità, ma rispetto al rapporto che  si ha con la persona tradita, non in quanto amante.
> Mi sembra evidente.


Non la penso così. Per me invece è evidente che quello che conta non è tanto il fatto della conoscenza o meno, l'incidentalità della situazione, quanto il fatto - o g g e t t i v o - in se.
Come fenomeno di uguaglianza rispetto a quello che facciamo nella responsabilità. (Già spiegato).
Sono contrario da sempre alle distinzioni di lana caprina, alla creazione di riserve indiane, alla "eventualità" sottratta alla sostanza.
Non ho altro da aggiungere, scusa ma non ho, come te, intenzione di continuare in questa schermaglia che ti garantisco, non mi farà cambiare opinione.


----------



## spleen (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque io il patriarcato non l’ho nominato e mi fa pure cagare che venga tirato fuori ogni due per tre, perché è deresponsabilizzazione per tutti.


Guarda che sei tu che hai parlato di certezza della paternità, che nella questione centra proprio come i cavoli a merenda.
Vuoi che ti citi qualche articolo che parla di patriarcato e certezza della paternità? In internet c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta.

Poi si, la parola fa cagare pure me.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sei una bulla


Ma per piacere...
Mi difendo e stop...
Se vedo qualcuno in difficoltà intervengo...
E non faccio a botte da almeno 30 anni...
Solo perché mi hanno sempre tenuta...
Le ultime due che se la sono scampata sono state una mamma deficiente e una sindacalista.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che hai parlato di certezza della paternità, che nella questione centra proprio come i cavoli a merenda.
> Vuoi che ti citi qualche articolo che parla di patriarcato e certezza della paternità? In internet c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta.
> 
> Poi si, la parola fa cagare pure me.


Ma no, figurati.
Ma tutti vogliono essere sicuri che i figli siano propri, pure le donne, e che i diritti dei propri figli non vengano intaccati. E questo influenza il nostro sentire e valutare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma per piacere...
> Mi difendo e stop...
> Se vedo qualcuno in difficoltà intervengo...
> E non faccio a botte da almeno 30 anni...
> ...


Altrimenti fai a botte?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altrimenti fai a botte?



No...
Ma in un paio di occasioni mi hanno veramente tenuto..
Quella che si è permessa di accusare mia figlia ingiustamente (di un episodio di bullismo vero e proprio)ha rischiato veramente di prenderle...
Per la modalità in cui ha esposto il fatto...ha praticamente sputtanato mia figlia davanti ad una ventina di persone...
Poi ...dopo qualche ora...si è scusata telefonicamente perché semplicemente aveva confuso i nomi ...(e io non avevo dubbio che mia figlia non c entrasse un emerito cazz con l accaduto)
Una demente patentata di prima categoria...
Sono passati 10 anni ma mi monta ancora l incazzatura...

La sindacalista....sono 10 anni che ho voglia di picchiarla...
Ma va beh..
Aspetterò


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma per piacere...
> Mi difendo e stop...
> Se vedo qualcuno in difficoltà intervengo...
> E non faccio a botte da almeno 30 anni...
> ...


Quindi sei una bulla


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi sei una bulla


Come vuoi tu...
Guarda ne riparliamo tra 5/6 anni se ti accusano la figlia di un atto ignobile...
Tanto saremo ancora qua tutti...


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come vuoi tu...
> Guarda ne riparliamo tra 5/6 anni se ti accusano la figlia di un atto ignobile...
> Tanto saremo ancora qua tutti...


Che poi è così piacevole risolvere le cose a pugni, senza inutili carte volte ad intasare ulteriormente i tribunali e ad arricchire gli avvocati e lo stato in marche da bollo. Vero?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come vuoi tu...
> Guarda ne riparliamo tra 5/6 anni se ti accusano la figlia di un atto ignobile...
> Tanto saremo ancora qua tutti...


Si può rispondere tranquillamente.


----------



## Etta (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una demente patentata di prima categoria...
> Sono passati 10 anni ma mi monta ancora l incazzatura...


Io sono ancora incazzata con quelli in classe con me alle elementari che mi prendevano in giro fai te. Li odio tutt’ora.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che poi è così piacevole risolvere le cose a pugni, senza inutili carte volte ad intasare ulteriormente i tribunali e ad arricchire gli avvocati e lo stato in marche da bollo. Vero?



Esattamente...


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come vuoi tu...
> Guarda ne riparliamo tra 5/6 anni se ti accusano la figlia di un atto ignobile...
> Tanto saremo ancora qua tutti...


Più scrivi e meno cose abbiamo in comune 
Mi so controllare bene e quando sarò più vecchia sicuramente mi saprò controllare ancora meglio


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente...


Certo bisogna mettere in conto che un po’ si danno è un po’ si prendono, ma quando accaduto si è risolto li senza troppi incartamenti. Quando ho deciso di fare causa, anche se vinto, sono stato in ballo 12 anni, con 12 anni di rodimenti e parcelle da pagare. Avrei fatto prima ad ascoltare il suggerimento di chi ha agito in altro modo per lo stesso problema. Ha fatto tutto in 15 minuti e la soddisfazione secondo me è stata pure maggiore.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che poi è così piacevole risolvere le cose a pugni, senza inutili carte volte ad intasare ulteriormente i tribunali e ad arricchire gli avvocati e lo stato in marche da bollo. Vero?


Infatti, mandare qualcuno al pronto soccorso è il modo migliore per non prendere una denuncia per lesioni o percosse o aggressione o altro…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Più scrivi e meno cose abbiamo in comune
> Mi so controllare bene e quando sarò più vecchia sicuramente mi saprò controllare ancora meglio


Ma onestamente... è solo meglio...
Ben lieta di non aver in comune nulla con te ..


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Infatti, mandare qualcuno al pronto soccorso è il modo migliore per non prendere una denuncia per lesioni o percosse o aggressione o altro…


Quale pronto soccorso? Bisogna uccidere. Anche il pronto soccorso crea incartamenti e denunce, arricchendo avvocati e intasando tribunali. Siamo matti?


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma onestamente... è solo meglio...
> Ben lieta di non aver in comune nulla con te ..


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quale pronto soccorso? Bisogna uccidere. Anche il pronto soccorso crea incartamenti e denunce, arricchendo avvocati e intasando tribunali. Siamo matti?


Ah si sì 
Anni fa per un lavoro mi trovai a parlare con uno che aveva ucciso la moglie a fucilate 
Si era fatto 5 anni di galera e sosteneva di aver pagato il suo debito con la giustizia 
Non capiva però come mai i figli non volessero parlare con lui


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Più scrivi e meno cose abbiamo in comune
> Mi so controllare bene e quando sarò più vecchia sicuramente mi saprò controllare ancora meglio


Sai che i serial killer in genere sono persone all'apparenza calmissime?...fa male controllare la rabbia...poi esplode tutta insieme e fai danni


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che poi è così piacevole risolvere le cose a pugni, senza inutili carte volte ad intasare ulteriormente i tribunali e ad arricchire gli avvocati e lo stato in marche da bollo. Vero?


non è detto , perchè mi è successo di andare al pronto soccorso dopo una lite  e li è scattata automaticamente la denuncia per l'altro perchè superavo i dieci giorni di prognosi ,poi  due udienze in tribunale anche se io non mi ero costituito parte civile , era un canaccio


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che i serial killer in genere sono persone all'apparenza calmissime?...fa male controllare la rabbia...poi esplode tutta insieme e fai danni


Non è che bisogna controllare la rabbia. Bisogna capire che non ha senso provarla ne 99% dei casi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che bisogna controllare la rabbia. Bisogna capire che non ha senso provarla ne 99% dei casi.


Lo sai che non ci riesco


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lo sai che non ci riesco


fumantina sei?


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> fumantina sei?


No no...sono la calma fatta persona


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> No no...sono la calma fatta persona


te vorrei vede  , già l'anno di nascita è un anno diabolico per non dire altro  , ma toccare pardon vedere di persona  è prassi


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che i serial killer in genere sono persone all'apparenza calmissime?...fa male controllare la rabbia...poi esplode tutta insieme e fai danni


Grazie, i serial killer sono notoriamente molto intelligenti 
Solo che mediamente sono uomini
E poi io non ce l’ho con nessuno



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che bisogna controllare la rabbia. Bisogna capire che non ha senso provarla ne 99% dei casi.


Ma io mi arrabbio e pure parecchio  però mi so controllare, le risposte pungenti fanno più male di un calcio in culo
Certo se poi trovi quello che non sa sostenere una conversazione e mette le mani in mezzo, mi difendo
Ma solitamente io mi faccio i cazzi miei
Dai tempi dell’asilo 



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che i serial killer in genere sono persone all'apparenza calmissime?...fa male controllare la rabbia...poi esplode tutta insieme e fai danni


Non sono del toro però 








						La maggior parte dei serial killer condivide lo stesso segno zodiacale
					

Lo scrittore britannico David Jester ha scoperto  che la maggior parte dei serial killer appartiene allo stesso segno zodiacale Lo ...




					www.commentimemorabili.it


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che si sente una responsabilità... ma pure quando parcheggio e verifico di non dare fastidio.
> Proprio per questo si guarda di caso in caso e la conoscenza della persona tradita cambia la responsabilità, ma rispetto al rapporto che  si ha con la persona tradita, non in quanto amante.
> Mi sembra evidente.


Allora, posto che quando sono entrata qui, avrei messo al rogo tutti gli amanti .. e poi mi sono dovuta ricredere mille volte, dato che qui nessuno e’ santo ne’ da una parte ne’ dall’altra e io men che meno…
pero’ vi dico cosa mi disturbava principalmente dell’ “altra”.
- che contribuisse a celare gli incontri (offrendogli una casa dove potersi vedere di nascosto)
- che stesse con uno che raccontava balle pesanti alla sua famiglia e le andasse bene
- che accettasse il baratto del tempo familiare con il suo (io mi ciucciavo i pupi e loro week end romantico).
-che l’avesse corteggiato per prima
. Volente o nolente, non sentivo l’altra  corresponsabile della componente erotico/romantica..ma di quella relativa all’inganno e anche a quella piu’ “pratica”Per me almeno era cosi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora, posto che quando sono entrata qui, avrei messo al rogo tutti gli amanti .. e poi mi sono dovuta ricredere mille volte, dato che qui nessuno e’ santo ne’ da una parte ne’ dall’altra e io men che meno…
> pero’ vi dico cosa mi disturbava principalmente dell’ “altra”.
> - che contribuisse a celare gli incontri (offrendogli una casa dove potersi vedere di nascosto)
> - che stesse con uno che raccontava balle pesanti alla sua famiglia e le andasse bene
> ...


Però tutte queste cose gliele ha concesse lui 
Puoi essere  la classica amante stronza ma dall’altra parte devi trovare uno che ti da corda in questo


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora, posto che quando sono entrata qui, avrei messo al rogo tutti gli amanti .. e poi mi sono dovuta ricredere mille volte, dato che qui nessuno e’ santo ne’ da una parte ne’ dall’altra e io men che meno…
> pero’ vi dico cosa mi disturbava principalmente dell’ “altra”.
> - che contribuisse a celare gli incontri (offrendogli una casa dove potersi vedere di nascosto)
> - che stesse con uno che raccontava balle pesanti alla sua famiglia e le andasse bene
> ...


Il fatto che ci abbia provato lei la mette effettivamente dalla parte del torto, poi se lui pur di stare con lei un week end si inventava le peggio cose, penso che lei si sentisse anche lusingata da tutte queste attenzioni


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però tutte queste cose gliele ha concesse lui
> Puoi essere  la classica amante stronza ma dall’altra parte devi trovare uno che ti da corda in questo


Fuori da ogni dubbio.
infatti non e’ che mio marito mi fosse piu’ simpatico di lei


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci abbia provato lei la mette effettivamente dalla parte del torto, poi se lui pur di stare con lei un week end si inventava le peggio cose, penso che lei si sentisse anche lusingata da tutte queste attenzioni


Diciamo che si sentiva messa al di sopra di tutto. Ma se sei single tante cose non le capisci 
Anche una mia amica che frequentava un divorziato non capiva come mai lui desse il 90% delle attenzioni al figlio piccolo e solo il 10% a lei. Voleva il principe col calesse e la calzamaglia con occhi solo per lei. Ora hanno un figlio insieme e lei ha capito.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lo sai che non ci riesco


Lo so. Ci si esercita.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora, posto che quando sono entrata qui, avrei messo al rogo tutti gli amanti .. e poi mi sono dovuta ricredere mille volte, dato che qui nessuno e’ santo ne’ da una parte ne’ dall’altra e io men che meno…
> pero’ vi dico cosa mi disturbava principalmente dell’ “altra”.
> - che contribuisse a celare gli incontri (offrendogli una casa dove potersi vedere di nascosto)
> - che stesse con uno che raccontava balle pesanti alla sua famiglia e le andasse bene
> ...


Infatti è l’inganno che conta.


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Diciamo che si sentiva messa al di sopra di tutto. Ma se sei single tante cose non le capisci
> Anche una mia amica che frequentava un divorziato non capiva come mai lui desse il 90% delle attenzioni al figlio piccolo e solo il 10% a lei. Voleva il principe col calesse e la calzamaglia con occhi solo per lei. Ora hanno un figlio insieme e lei ha capito.


Appunto, era lui che la metteva davanti a tutto, lei poteva solo  esserne contenta


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Appunto, era lui che la metteva davanti a tutto, lei poteva solo  esserne contenta


Si, ma io non ne sarei stata capace.
Gli avrei detto “brutto stronzo.. i tuoi figli sono piu’ importanti..” 
e di solito il confronto con gli altri lo fai sulla base del tuo modo di sentire


----------



## omicron (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, ma io non ne sarei stata capace.
> Gli avrei detto “brutto stronzo.. i tuoi figli sono piu’ importanti..”
> e di solito il confronto con gli altri lo fai sulla base del tuo modo di sentire


A me non è mai capitato quindi non so che dirti, quando ho frequentato uno impegnato era sempre nei limiti dell’orario di lavoro, non so come avrei potuto reagire se mi avesse detto “ci facciamo il week end” probabilmente avrei rifiutato perché 2 giorni e mezzo insieme non lo avrei sopportato


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Fuori da ogni dubbio.
> infatti non e’ che mio marito mi fosse piu’ simpatico di lei


Ci credo
A me avrebbe piu fatto incazzare chs le avesse permesso certe cose piu che il sesso 
Per me significa anche che a lui lei ci tenesse poco e che pensasse solo a lei


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, ma io non ne sarei stata capace.
> Gli avrei detto “brutto stronzo.. i tuoi figli sono piu’ importanti..”
> e di solito il confronto con gli altri lo fai sulla base del tuo modo di sentire


Stesso mio pensiero. Ma non vorrei nemmeno come amante uno che mi laaciasse mettere lui prima della mia famiglia. Ripeto dimostrerebbe che non tiene a me


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stesso mio pensiero. Ma non vorrei nemmeno come amante uno che mi laaciasse mettere lui prima della mia famiglia. Ripeto dimostrerebbe che non tiene a me


Non sarebbe il contrario?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sarebbe il contrario?


No. Uno che tiene a te dovrebbe anche sapere quali dovrebbero essere le cose importanti della vita e de sbarelli darti una sveglia
Se un mio ipotetico amante mollasse i figli alla moglie, come ha fatto il marito di @Jacaranda per stare un week von me glielo farei notare oltre a realizzare che diamo peso diverso alle cose importanti


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci credo
> A me avrebbe piu fatto incazzare chs le avesse permesso certe cose piu che il sesso
> Per me significa anche che a lui lei ci tenesse poco e che pensasse solo a lei


Ho fatto tanta autocritica anch’io sai. E devo dire che la mia bella dose di responsabilita’ c’e’ l’ho a quintali ma proprio non la vedeco  Che lei fosse molto egocentrica era evidente anche solo quando lui l’ha lasciata e la prima domanda che si e’ sentito rivolgere e’ “come farai a stare senza di me “


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stesso mio pensiero. Ma non vorrei nemmeno come amante uno che mi laaciasse mettere lui prima della mia famiglia. Ripeto dimostrerebbe che non tiene a me


Ma tu sei atipica in generale (in senso positivo naturalmente).


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No. Uno che tiene a te dovrebbe anche sapere quali dovrebbero essere le cose importanti della vita e de sbarelli darti una sveglia
> Se un mio ipotetico amante mollasse i figli alla moglie, come ha fatto il marito di @Jacaranda per stare un week von me glielo farei notare oltre a realizzare che diamo peso diverso alle cose importanti


Vabbè allora è soggettivo perché a me invece farebbe piacere. Significa che ci tiene. E non vuol dire che non tiene ai figli.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè allora è soggettivo perché a me invece farebbe piacere. Significa che ci tiene. E non vuol dire che non tiene ai figli.


Non avevo dubbi
Ma tu ambisci al posto della moglie a me non è mai successo.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè allora è soggettivo perché a me invece farebbe piacere. Significa che ci tiene. E non vuol dire che non tiene ai figli.


Che pochezza che sei.
L'importante è che sceglie te, chissene della moglie o addirittura della figlia.
È da un po' che non scrivo, ma sei rimasta la solita limitata di sempre.
Questo continuo desiderio di competizione con le donne, voler essere la prescelta.
Non so come sia stata la tua infanzia e adolescenza, ma da quello che che scrivi non deve essere stata bella, dei traumi li avrai subiti e le conseguenze si vedono. Mi dispiace molto.
Allo stesso tempo ti auguro di provare sulla tua pelle, lo stesso identico dolore che una donna tradita dal marito ha provato.


----------



## Alberto (6 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Che pochezza che sei.
> L'importante è che sceglie te, chissene della moglie o addirittura della figlia.
> È da un po' che non scrivo, ma sei rimasta la solita limitata di sempre.
> Questo continuo desiderio di competizione con le donne, voler essere la prescelta.
> ...


 90 minuti di applausi a questo commento. Questa “Signora” probabilmente ha il disturbo narcisistico della personalità, andrebbe curata. In tutti post non fa altro che sparlate e buttare fango su tutto e tutti. Insomma le donne che tradiscono sono tutte mignotte e gli uomini che tradiscono sono dei puttanieri, naturalmente lei è esente da questa considerazione e gli uomini che frequenta sono facoltosi e arrivano a tanto perché lei è la regina. Magari se avesse un po’ di unilta capirebbe che in molte occasioni non è stato altro che “carne da macello con cui svuotare le palle”.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tutto giusto.
> 
> Credo però che ci siano diversi livelli di corresponsabilità (chiamiamola cosi) da parte dell'amante.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente. 
Ma alla fine restano distinguo da conversazione. 
Alla scoperta del tradimento, l'amante è sempre quello che ha contribuito a rovinarti la vita. 
Se comprende la cosa, si defila. Se sconosciuto la cosa risulta abbastanza semplice,  sempre che sia dotato della sensibilità necessaria per farlo (va detto che non sono molti gli amanti che hanno vissuto l'esperienza della scoperta, che quindi hanno idea di come comportarsi in un momento inaspettato).
Se non comprende o ti è vicino per qualsiasi ragione, le mazzate (metaforiche o in qualche caso reali) le prende anche lui.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa danny, forse non ti è chiaro che foglia (come me a suo tempo), sa perfettamente di stare sbagliando, di passare dalla parte del torto di fronte ad una che neanche conosci (e che ha già numerose corna), chi se ne importa, certo, ti dispiace per lei che viene tradita ed ingannata, ma mica la inganna lei, alla fine l’amante al tradito deve proprio poco
> Cosa diversa se lei la conosco e magari siamo pure amiche, li si che sei una stronza (e stronzo a ruoli invertiti)


Mi è chiaro,  ma non facciamoci illusioni che questi distinguo servano al momento della scoperta.
Nessuno sa come reagirà il coniuge.
Probabilmente, o quasi sicuramente,  si arrabbierà,  ma contro chi incanalera' la sua rabbia?
Pensate che sarà così razionale da risparmiare l'amante se se lo trova davanti?
Io non l'ho fatto.
Anzi, no.
A dire il vero gli ho telefonato, agli inizi, spiegando che sapevo tutto e che stava mandando in crisi una famiglia con una figlia piccola.
Lui è andato avanti lo stesso,  con la complicità ovviamente di mia moglie, che non giustifico, attenzione, se coinvolgo anche l'amante nel discorso.
Dopo ho raccolto informazioni su di lui.
Mi sono sfogato quando l'ho beccato.
Il male che ha contribuito a farmi glielo avrei reso volentieri.
È insopportabile vedere gente gioire di ciò che ci fa soffrire.
Quell'uomo ha considerato lecito infilarsi nella mia famiglia.
Per me è ugualmente responsabile, anche se  facendo questioni di lana caprina alla fine verso di me risulta non traditore.
Ma quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto rovinargli la vita raccontando tutto alla moglie e socia in azienda.
Ma si sarebbe aperto il vaso di Pandora dei cornuti, perché sarebbero venute a galla altre storie in ambito lavorativo con un devastante effetto a catena.
E alla fine ha vinto la parte di me razionale e tollerante.
Da allora però io ho molta difficoltà ad approcciarmi serenamente come amante di donne impegnate.
Non che non mi siano piaciute altre donne.
Ma ogni volta mi blocco e mi rivedo dall'altra parte e mi sento uno stronzo.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è chiaro,  ma non facciamoci illusioni che questi distinguo servano al momento della scoperta.
> Nessuno sa come reagirà il coniuge.
> Probabilmente, o quasi sicuramente,  si arrabbierà,  ma contro chi incanalera' la sua rabbia?
> Pensate che sarà così razionale da risparmiare l'amante se se lo trova davanti?
> ...


eh però tua moglie te la tieni
scusa danny ma sono rapporti che mi sembrano molto diversi, dubito che se il tipo di foglia venisse scoperto loro due continuerebbero a vedersi, perchè lui, a differenza di tua moglie, mette la compagna prima di foglia, tua moglie invece mette avanti l'amante
ma poi non ho mai capito una cosa, ma tua moglie lo sa che sei a conoscenza della sua storia extraconiugale?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se ti fotti (uso il verbo che hai usato tu) la moglie del tuo migliore amico - laddove migliore amico implica un alto livello di fiducia - non è come fottersi la moglie di un perfetto sconosciuto.
> 
> Per un ladro, c'è più o meno la stessa differenza tra entrare dalla finestra arrampicandosi per tre piani oppure avere le chiavi dell'appartamento.


Non lo è perché non puoi scappare o nasconderti.


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi
> Ma tu ambisci al posto della moglie a me non è mai successo.


Ma anche se non ambisci, cioè, a me farebbe piacere. Significa che non sei all’ultimo posto.


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Che pochezza che sei.
> L'importante è che sceglie te, chissene della moglie o addirittura della figlia.
> È da un po' che non scrivo, ma sei rimasta la solita limitata di sempre.
> Questo continuo desiderio di competizione con le donne, voler essere la prescelta.
> ...


Se dovessi mai provarlo credo che ricambierei comunque con la stessa moneta. O, ad ogni modo, mi vendicherei.



Alberto ha detto:


> 90 minuti di applausi a questo commento. Questa “Signora” probabilmente ha il disturbo narcisistico della personalità, andrebbe curata. In tutti post non fa altro che sparlate e buttare fango su tutto e tutti. Insomma le donne che tradiscono sono tutte mignotte e gli uomini che tradiscono sono dei puttanieri, naturalmente lei è esente da questa considerazione e gli uomini che frequenta sono facoltosi e arrivano a tanto perché lei è la regina. Magari se avesse un po’ di unilta capirebbe che in molte occasioni non è stato altro che “carne da macello con cui svuotare le palle”.


Scusa cosa c’entra? Si parla appunto di chi TRADISCE. Io non tradisco nessuno. Quindi logico che sono esente. E comunque, al di la di questo, io credo che a tutti faccia piacere essere scelti e messi in alto nelle priorità. Tu staresti con una persona che ti dedica del tempo solo se non avesse null’altro da fare? Non credo.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se dovessi mai provarlo credo che ricambierei comunque con la stessa moneta. O, ad ogni modo, mi vendicherei.


Non mi aspettavo una risposta diversa da questa. 
Poverello chi ti piglia.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo una ulteriore riflessione che non piacerà.
> Quasi sempre ci si concentra sul sesso come nucleo del tradimento, ma, se il tradimento è menzogna, come è, il sesso è una delle ragioni della menzogna. Ma il sesso in sé non è la cosa più importante. A meno che il sesso sia considerato un “bene limitato” che se viene dato a una persona non ne resta per un’altra.
> Il problema resta la condivisione di una intimità che si aveva promesso a una sola persona.
> Infatti viene vissuto come un tradimento, anche se non lo si ammette, anche l’attaccamento di un figlio piccolo per i nonni o per la maestra. È che alcuni rapporti li si vuole esclusivi.
> Ma la nonna o la maestra non sono complici di nulla.


Il sesso è marginale, alla fine è solo la parte materiale, che svela ma allo stesso tempo nasconde il resto. 
È ciò che si vede.
Anzi,  un tradimento di solo sesso sarebbe tutto sommato più accettabile.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il palo è complice in un reato di sottrazione di proprietà.
> Etta è complice dell’inganno perché lo fa sotto il naso.


Il palo è complice in qualcosa che fa male a qualcun altro. 
Lasciamo perdere il discorso legale. 
L'analogia è dovuta solo al rapporto di complicità in entrambi gli accadimenti.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non si può andare avanti a botta e risposta a contestarci.
> Intanto io a Etta ho contestato ben altro, che lei nemmeno ha capito.
> Se non vi è sottrazione di proprietà, non vi è complicità.
> Solo che noi viviamo da poco tempo in un tempo che ha trovato da poco mezzi sicuri per prevenire la gravidanza e, di conseguenza, conserviamo ancora un retaggio che vede nel tradimento un pericolo per la progenie. Pericolo insito nel rischio di allevare figli di altri, come fa il cuculo deponendo le uova in altri nidi, o di avere figliastri sconosciuti.
> ...


Ma non è questo...
Un tradimento distrugge la fiducia necessaria per far sì che una coppia stia bene insieme e, in caso di figli,  sostenga l'unità di una famiglia.
In pratica distrugge il progetto per cui si era costruito anche un legame materiale.
Perché, poi, alla fine,  io avrei,  come conseguenza di una relazione extra scoperta, dovuto rinunciare a casa mia, a parte del mio stipendio,  alla presenza costante di mia figlia,  che avrebbe a sua volta dovuto rinunciare a quel minimo di copertura economica che le consente di studiare e avere una vita sociale.
Un tradimento scoperto genera sempre infelicità.
Le teorie sulle gravidanze indesiderate sono antropologia for dummies, ma nella pratica, il tradimento è devastazione di un progetto di vita comune,  che comprende non solo la coppia ma anche i figli e, diciamolo,  i nonni e i legami affettivi e familiari più stretti.
Io ho pagato per tutta la vita quello di mio padre. E lo pagherò ancora, come unico figlio di un padre anziano rimasto single con ciò ho una modesta intimità.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che ci possa essere menefreghismo è vero
> Però se una persona sposata se ne frega del coniuge tanto da tradirlo, perché deve essere un problema mio? Perché io devo prendermi le colpe degli altri? Chi fa l’amante sbaglia e credo sia stato scritto mille volte, ma l’amante non deve niente a chi viene tradito
> Poi c’è chi si fa venire scrupoli e chi no, certo, ma al mondo siamo tanti e tutti diversi


Ho visto un video realizzato in Cina dove un uomo cade da una moto e resta a terra nell'indifferenza generale. 
A Napoli quando mia figlia cadde in tanti si prodigarono per aiutarci. 
La comunità prevede dei legami e delle responsabilità impliciti anche tra sconosciuti, altrimenti è come nel mio condominio, dove ognuno fa quel che gli pare,  mettendo tende e strutture a caso perché a casa sua ognuno è padrone e non gli si può dire niente. Certo, se vive in un deserto. Io le cose gliele dico e i vaffanculo li rimando senza problemi
Anni fa potevo iniziare una relazione con una che mi piaceva moltissimo. 
Siamo usciti, ma io... Ho tergiversato.
Conosco suo marito, i figli... Quindi sapevo benissimo che era sposata,  che era madre, econoscevo le conseguenze sugli altri di un tradimento scoperto. 
L'ho persa, e, sinceramente,  avevo anche voglia di scoparmela.
Se l'è scopata poi un altro e il marito non ha mai scoperto niente. 
Ma io oltre al cazzo faccio i conti anche con la mia coscienza.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Spleen ha parlato di doppiopesismo
> Ed è vero
> Ma solo tu hai detto che etta inganna
> Non mi girare i discorsi


Scopa nello stesso ambiente dove lavora e si muove la moglie. 
Certo che inganna. 
In qualche modo dovrà dissimulare i sospetti di lei.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ho visto un video realizzato in Cina dove un uomo cade da una moto e resta a terra nell'indifferenza generale.
> A Napoli quando mia figlia cadde in tanti si prodigarono per aiutarci.
> La comunità prevede dei legami e delle responsabilità impliciti anche tra sconosciuti, altrimenti è come nel mio condominio, dove ognuno fa quel che gli pare,  mettendo tende e strutture a caso perché a casa sua ognuno è padrone e non gli si può dire niente. Certo, se vive in un deserto. Io le cose gliele dico e i vaffanculo li rimando senza problemi
> Anni fa potevo iniziare una relazione con una che mi piaceva moltissimo.
> ...


Hai scritto una cosa fondamentale
Conoscevi la sua famiglia
È quello che stiamo dicendo da giorni ormai 



danny ha detto:


> Scopa nello stesso ambiente dove lavora e si muove la moglie.
> Certo che inganna.
> In qualche modo dovrà dissimulare i sospetti di lei.


Ma io mica difendo etta eh…


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che non stia simpatico è abbastanza comprensibile
> Che sia visto come la causa, la "rovina della coppia no, a meno di non considerare totalmente imbecille la persona che si è sposato.
> Qui ne abbiamo lette di tutti i colori: comprese le coppie  "ritrovate" sotto l'egida del "amante stronzo!" (con tanto di piagnucolamenti del povero traditore a cui le mutande si sono tolte evidentemente da sole). Credo che in tutto questo il discrimine lo faccia il comportamento: da amante non andrei certo dalla sua compagna ad irriderla o a ostentare pretese "superiorità " che non ho, o a entrare nella sua vita privata.  Liberissima lei (lo capisco) se, scoperta la tresca,  mi considerasse una stronza.  Non altrettanto certamente di molestarmi. Sarebbe come, che ne so, vietare a mio figlio di mangiare i bignè, è scoprire che se li è mangiati a casa di un amico, informato del divieto  (l'esempio non è forse vastissimo, ma rende l'idea). Cacchio me la prendo con il suo amico????? Quindi insomma, dalla parte del "torto" sì, ma.... Cacchio te la prendi a fare con una estranea? Eccettuati i casi di sberleffo, dileggio, intromissione etc. chi se la prende con l'altro è perché non vuol vedere ciò che si trova in casa


Questo è un discorso razionale. 
Ma quando si scopre un tradimento la razionalità muore.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no, figurati.
> Ma tutti vogliono essere sicuri che i figli siano propri, pure le donne, e che i diritti dei propri figli non vengano intaccati. E questo influenza il nostro sentire e valutare.


Mah. 
Io voglio esser sicuro della persona con cui sto. 
Il resto è conseguenza. 
Puoi anche non avere figli, ma, credimi,  un tradimento ti fa male lo stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma anche se non ambisci, cioè, a me farebbe piacere. Significa che non sei all’ultimo posto.


Non è una gara e non c’e una classifica


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa fondamentale
> Conoscevi la sua famiglia
> È quello che stiamo dicendo da giorni ormai


Guarda, fosse stata single non mi sarei fatto problemi all'epoca.
Con una sposata, invece...
Se felicemente sposata mi faccio molti problemi.
Se già in crisi,  un po' meno.
La differenza sta nel conoscere esattamente la situazione.
Lei, in quel caso, aveva una bella famiglia e un marito che l'amava.
Anche se mi diceva che lei era in un periodo (periodo!) di crisi, sapevo che lui a lei ci teneva.
Con una sconosciuta magari questa informazione non sarebbe arrivata.
Sai quanto amanti mettono da parte gli scrupoli col ragionamento che se una scopa con te in fin dei conti col marito non ci sta più bene?
E non è finzione, tutto questo?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi sei una bulla


I bulli lo danno con intenti malevoli e di sopraffazione. 
Prendere a botte chi ti fa male in un momento di rabbia è sfogo di una normale e umana aggressività.


----------



## Alberto (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se dovessi mai provarlo credo che ricambierei comunque con la stessa moneta. O, ad ogni modo, mi vendicherei.
> 
> 
> Scusa cosa c’entra? Si parla appunto di chi TRADISCE. Io non tradisco nessuno. Quindi logico che sono esente. E comunque, al di la di questo, io credo che a tutti faccia piacere essere scelti e messi in alto nelle priorità. Tu staresti con una persona che ti dedica del tempo solo se non avesse null’altro da fare? Non credo.


Certo che no, ma penso che la priorità debba essere per i figli e non per l’ amante.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Allora, posto che quando sono entrata qui, avrei messo al rogo tutti gli amanti .. e poi mi sono dovuta ricredere mille volte, dato che qui nessuno e’ santo ne’ da una parte ne’ dall’altra e io men che meno…
> pero’ vi dico cosa mi disturbava principalmente dell’ “altra”.
> - che contribuisse a celare gli incontri (offrendogli una casa dove potersi vedere di nascosto)
> - che stesse con uno che raccontava balle pesanti alla sua famiglia e le andasse bene
> ...


Eri molto umana in quegli sfoghi. 
Poi ti sei controllata e sei diventata più razionale. 
Ma in quel momento la tua personalità usciva, finalmente, con tutte le emozioni che provavi.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda, fosse stata single non mi sarei fatto problemi all'epoca.
> Con una sposata, invece...
> Se felicemente sposata mi faccio molti problemi.
> Se già in crisi,  un po' meno.
> ...


io quello che fanno tanti amanti non lo so, parecchi sono bugiardi
quando è successo a me, se mi avessero detto "eh sono in crisi" la mia risposta probabilmente sarebbe stata "lasciala" perchè io non sono il tappabuchi di nessuno
lo sposato mi piaceva e mi piaceva un sacco, lo vedevo quando c'era occasione, era quasi sempre lui che mi cercava, non ha mai detto una parola contro la moglie, anzi, se parlando si toccava il discorso aveva solo per lei solo parole buone, allo stesso tempo non si faceva scappare mezza occasione, né con me né con nessun'altra
mi pare che l'amante di foglia si comporti più o meno nello stesso modo
poi oh, io avevo 20 anni eh... ora non lo so cosa farei 


cmq non mi hai risposto
tua moglie sa che hai scoperto tutta la sua tresca? perchè io ho sempre avuto la sensazione che tu le abbia lasciato (per non so quale motivo), la convinzione di fartela sotto il naso visto che, come hai scritto tempo fa, guardando vecchie foto ti ha anche "ripreso" che all'epoca la amavi molto di più
perchè ti piace che lei pensi di essere tanto furba e capace? perchè ti piace che lei pensi che sei cieco?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ho fatto tanta autocritica anch’io sai. E devo dire che la mia bella dose di responsabilita’ c’e’ l’ho a quintali ma proprio non la vedeco  Che lei fosse molto egocentrica era evidente anche solo quando lui l’ha lasciata e la prima domanda che si e’ sentito rivolgere e’ “come farai a stare senza di me “


Ecco, questa è la parte razionale a cui facevo riferimento prima. 
L'autocritica serve per ricostruire la coppia, la comprendo. 
Ma a te servirebbe, come persona, ancora conservare quella rabbia primordiale che avevi.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh però tua moglie te la tieni
> scusa danny ma sono rapporti che mi sembrano molto diversi, dubito che se il tipo di foglia venisse scoperto loro due continuerebbero a vedersi, perchè lui, a differenza di tua moglie, mette la compagna prima di foglia, tua moglie invece mette avanti l'amante
> ma poi non ho mai capito una cosa, ma tua moglie lo sa che sei a conoscenza della sua storia extraconiugale?


Ragionare sui se e sui forse  è inutile.
Io parlo di ciò di cui ho esperienza diretta,  non di ciò che potrebbe accadere ma anche no.
Foglia non è mai stata scoperta come la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori, qui e fuori.
Mia moglie sì.
Io pure.
Come ho scritto, l'amante me lo sono trovato davanti e le mie urla a 120 decibel credo risuonano ancora nell'aria.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è chiaro,  ma non facciamoci illusioni che questi distinguo servano al momento della scoperta.
> Nessuno sa come reagirà il coniuge.
> Probabilmente, o quasi sicuramente,  si arrabbierà,  ma contro chi incanalera' la sua rabbia?
> Pensate che sarà così razionale da risparmiare l'amante se se lo trova davanti?
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso razionale.
> Ma quando si scopre un tradimento la razionalità muore.


Sì.
Ma quanto dura prima di realizzare che chi tradisce è colui che ha promesso di non farlo?


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo una risposta diversa da questa.
> Poverello chi ti piglia.


Tu se scoprissi un tradimento gli stenderesti il tappeto rosso? Chiedo eh.



danny ha detto:


> un tradimento di solo sesso sarebbe tutto sommato più accettabile.


Ma anche no.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è una gara e non c’e una classifica


Infatti non sto mica dicendo: ahaha che bello considera più me. Sto solo dicendo che mi farebbe piacere tutto qua.


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che no, ma penso che la priorità debba essere per i figli e non per l’ amante.


Mai detto il contrario. Dico solo che comunque mi farebbe piacere. Tutto qua.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che no, ma penso che la priorità debba essere per i figli e non per l’ amante.


ultimamente si stanno separando diverse coppie a me vicine, i mariti "sono stanchi" prendono e se ne vanno, lasciano i figli alle madri e tanti saluti


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mai detto il contrario. Dico solo che comunque mi farebbe piacere. Tutto qua.


Detto da una che mette l’amante davanti alla figlia ..


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè allora è soggettivo perché a me invece farebbe piacere. Significa che ci tiene. E non vuol dire che non tiene ai figli.


Ma tu di valori non capisci una cippa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> M tu valori non capisci una cippa.


Anche se hai scritto male si capisce il senso


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è questo...
> Un tradimento distrugge la fiducia necessaria per far sì che una coppia stia bene insieme e, in caso di figli,  sostenga l'unità di una famiglia.
> In pratica distrugge il progetto per cui si era costruito anche un legame materiale.
> Perché, poi, alla fine,  io avrei,  come conseguenza di una relazione extra scoperta, dovuto rinunciare a casa mia, a parte del mio stipendio,  alla presenza costante di mia figlia,  che avrebbe a sua volta dovuto rinunciare a quel minimo di copertura economica che le consente di studiare e avere una vita sociale.
> ...


L’antropologia per dummies però l’hai usata altre volte per piegare il desiderio maschile di inseminare è quello femminile di scegliersi il maschio forte.
Io non sono ricorsa a presunti istinti primitivi,  ma a mentalità che era riconosciuta dalla legge fino aa quarant’anni fa.  Ed è una mentalità su cui si basano ancora le commedie di natale. E non ho richiamato quella mentalità per avvalorarla, ma per evidenziare  come influenzi ancora i giudizi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Io voglio esser sicuro della persona con cui sto.
> Il resto è conseguenza.
> Puoi anche non avere figli, ma, credimi,  un tradimento ti fa male lo stesso.


Vuoi spiegare a me che il tradimento fa soffrire?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> 90 minuti di applausi a questo commento. Questa “Signora” probabilmente ha il disturbo narcisistico della personalità, andrebbe curata. In tutti post non fa altro che sparlate e buttare fango su tutto e tutti. Insomma le donne che tradiscono sono tutte mignotte e gli uomini che tradiscono sono dei puttanieri, naturalmente lei è esente da questa considerazione e gli uomini che frequenta sono facoltosi e arrivano a tanto perché lei è la regina. Magari se avesse un po’ di unilta capirebbe che in molte occasioni non è stato altro che “carne da macello con cui svuotare le palle”.


È esattamente il contrario.
Si sente misera e cerca misere soddisfazioni


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche se hai scritto male si capisce il senso


Oggi il software mi è nemico. Scrivo ogni parola 10 volte.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi il software mi è nemico. Scrivo ogni parola 10 volte.


Capita anche a me!!!ci sono dei giorni che le parole non escono mai


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Capita anche a me!!!ci sono dei giorni che le parole non escono mai


Ho provato a chiudere e riaprire. Un po’ meglio. Poco


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho provato a chiudere e riaprire. Un po’ meglio. Poco


Questo discorso ti è venuto bene


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto rovinargli la vita raccontando tutto alla moglie e socia in azienda.
> Ma si sarebbe aperto il vaso di Pandora dei cornuti, perché sarebbero venute a galla altre storie in ambito lavorativo con un devastante effetto a catena.
> E alla fine ha vinto la parte di me razionale e tollerante.


Io l'ho fatto e, a distanza di otto anni, non mi sono mai pentito di averlo fatto.

Forse avresti dovuto fare lo stesso (cioè informare la moglie) perché sul punto ti leggo ancora parecchio infastidito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Questo discorso ti è venuto bene


Non sai la fatica! Devo digitare lentamente.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto e, a distanza di otto anni, non mi sono mai pentito di averlo fatto.
> 
> Forse avresti dovuto fare lo stesso (cioè informare la moglie) perché sul punto ti leggo ancora parecchio infastidito.


potrebbe farlo anche adesso, visto che la moglie lo frequenta tuttora


----------



## ivanl (6 Dicembre 2022)

tuttora


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ultimamente si stanno separando diverse coppie a me vicine, i mariti "sono stanchi" prendono e se ne vanno, lasciano i figli alle madri e tanti saluti


Ecco io questo atteggiamento non lo comprendo.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco io questo atteggiamento non lo comprendo.


ah neanche io


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> tuttora


corretto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto e, a distanza di otto anni, non mi sono mai pentito di averlo fatto.
> 
> Forse avresti dovuto fare lo stesso (cioè informare la moglie) perché sul punto ti leggo ancora parecchio infastidito.


Esiste in Italia, non so in altri paesi, una resistenza molto forte e una generalizzata riprovazione nei confronti della delazione, degli spioni e di chi non si fa i fatti propri. Nessuno denuncia l‘artigiano che chiede di lavorare in nero, se proprio si ha forte senso civico, si dà il lavoro a un altro. Questa mentalità ci fa sperimentare fin da bambini la riprovazione e l’emarginazione per chi si rivolge alle autorità o rivela fatti ritenuti “privati”.
“Chi fa la spia non è figlio di Maria...”
”Si dice il peccato e non il peccatore“


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> potrebbe farlo anche adesso, visto che la moglie lo frequenta tuttora


O lo fai 'a caldo' o non lo fai più.

La sua parte razionale ha avuto la meglio sull'istinto già all'epoca, figurati adesso che sono passati anni..


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esiste in Italia, non so in altri paesi, una resistenza molto forte e una generalizzata riprovazione nei confronti della delazione, degli spioni e di chi non si fa i fatti propri. Nessuno denuncia l‘artigiano che chiede di lavorare in nero, se proprio si ha forte senso civico, si dà il lavoro a un altro. Questa mentalità ci fa sperimentare fin da bambini la riprovazione e l’emarginazione per chi si rivolge alle autorità o rivela fatti ritenuti “privati”.
> “Chi fa la spia non è figlio di Maria...”
> ”Si dice il peccato e non il peccatore“


Erano fatti miei e mi sembrava corretto che diventassero anche fatti della moglie.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> O lo fai 'a caldo' o non lo fai più.
> 
> La sua parte razionale ha avuto la meglio sull'istinto già all'epoca, figurati adesso che sono passati anni..


non sono d'accordo, io penso più che non voglia perdere sua moglie, visto che gli ho fatto due  volte la stessa domanda e due volte non mi ha risposto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Erano fatti miei e mi sembrava corretto che diventassero anche fatti della moglie.


Ho avuto tempo per riflettere. Ho cambiato idea dieci volte.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo, io penso più che non voglia perdere sua moglie, visto che gli ho fatto due  volte la stessa domanda e due volte non mi ha risposto


Sua moglie sa benissimo che Danny sa tutto.
Lo ha scritto mille volte. Forse per questo non ha proprio visto la tua domanda.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sua moglie sa benissimo che Danny sa tutto.
> Lo ha scritto mille volte. Forse per questo non ha proprio visto la tua domanda.


Gliel’ho chiesto perché non lo sapevo e da quando sono qui non l’ha scritto mai 
Altrimenti non avrei chiesto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Gliel’ho chiesto perché non lo sapevo e da quando sono qui non l’ha scritto mai
> Altrimenti non avrei chiesto


Perché sono fatti “superati”.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto tempo per riflettere. Ho cambiato idea dieci volte.


In questi casi non ci sono scelte giuste o sbagliate, ognuno fa quello che ritiene migliore per sè.

Il gioco dell'amante, specie se 'impegnato', comporta dei rischi che ognuno dovrebbe essere in grado di prevedere.

C'è quell* a cui va bene, e il relativo partner (quello ufficiale) vivrà sempre ignaro e beato.

C'è invece quello la cui attività 'clandestina' viene fatta oggetto di delazione e, in alcuni casi, c'è quello che si porta a casa un paio di sganassoni.

Son cosas de la vida.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In questi casi non ci sono scelte giuste o sbagliate, ognuno fa quello che ritiene migliore per sè.
> 
> Il gioco dell'amante, specie se 'impegnato', comporta dei rischi che ognuno dovrebbe essere in grado di prevedere.
> 
> ...


Ma io l’ho pensato per me.
Se io fossi stata informata per tempo, avrei potuto sviscerare la questione e, magari, perdonare e tenere in piedi il matrimonio.
Ma ora non so se sarebbe stato meglio per me.
Ma ho appunto cambiato idea più volte in merito.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sono fatti “superati”.


non mi pare proprio


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai la fatica! Devo digitare lentamente.


sei con lo smartphone? sicura non sia un problema di touch?


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io l’ho pensato per me.
> Se io fossi stata informata per tempo, avrei potuto sviscerare la questione e, magari, perdonare e tenere in piedi il matrimonio.
> Ma ora non so se sarebbe stato meglio per me.
> Ma ho appunto cambiato idea più volte in merito.


Informata da chi ?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sei con lo smartphone? sicura non sia un problema di touch?


iPad



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Informata da chi ?


Da chi sapeva del tradimento.

Ma io ho saputo del tradimento di altri e mi sono fatta i fatti miei.
Avevo anche assistito in diretta a una scoperta e sono rimasta allibita, perché il tradimento lo avevo trovato molto stupido e che non valesse la distruzione di un matrimonio.
Ne avevamo anche parlato tra noi.


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Detto da una che mette l’amante davanti alla figlia ..


Assolutamente no.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu di valori non capisci una cippa.


Se non sono quelli che hai te non è detto mica che siano sbagliati. Ognuno ha i propri.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.


Per quello che hai scritto qua hai dimostrato il contrario
Raccontare palle a una bambina e fargliele raccontare per vedere l’amante è mettere lui davanti a lei


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> 
> Se non sono quelli che hai te non è detto mica che siano sbagliati. Ognuno ha i propri.


Il problema è che non si capisce quali siano i tuoi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema è che non si capisce quali siano i tuoi


Purtroppo si capiscono.


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per quello che hai scritto qua hai dimostrato il contrario
> Raccontare palle a una bambina e fargliele raccontare per vedere l’amante è mettere lui davanti a lei


Alla fine non aveva dovuto raccontare nulla. E comunque si era divertita un sacco.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema è che non si capisce quali siano i tuoi


Io cerco sempre di escludere nulla.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ho saputo del tradimento di altri e mi sono fatta i fatti miei.
> Avevo anche assistito in diretta a una scoperta e sono rimasta allibita, perché il tradimento lo avevo trovato molto stupido e che non valesse la distruzione di un matrimonio.
> Ne avevamo anche parlato tra noi.


In base a cosa lo reputavi stupido?


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sua moglie sa benissimo che Danny sa tutto.
> Lo ha scritto mille volte. Forse per questo non ha proprio visto la tua domanda.


A dire la verità oramai lo sa tutto il forum. Si vede che Omi non ha letto.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tu se scoprissi un tradimento gli stenderesti il tappeto rosso? Chiedo eh.


No, ma non mi metto a fare i tuoi giochetti da quattro soldi.
Sono superiore sia a mio marito e sia alla puttana di turno


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In base a cosa lo reputavi stupido?


Rovinare una famiglia con due bimbi per una scemetta


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> No, ma non mi metto a fare i tuoi giochetti da quattro soldi.
> Sono superiore sia a mio marito e sia alla puttana di turno


Ok però d’istinto ti viene da fare qualcosa.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Rovinare una famiglia con due bimbi per una scemetta


Bisogna vedere lui come ma reputa e che tipo di tradimento è.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere lui come ma reputa e che tipo di tradimento è.


Conoscevo tutti.
La moglie poi ha informato i genitori della scemetta.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ok però d’istinto ti viene da fare qualcosa.


Certo, mandare a cagare tutti e rifarmi una vita mia. 
Se è stato così stupido da farsi scoprire e aver messo in discussione la nostra famiglia per la scema di turno, mi merito certamente di meglio


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conoscevo tutti.
> La moglie poi ha informato i genitori della scemetta.


Cosa è, una velata minaccia?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io cerco sempre di escludere nulla.


Sarebbe un valore?


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A dire la verità oramai lo sa tutto il forum. Si vede che Omi non ha letto.


Beh danny è un anno che mi chiede di dove sono, faremo un po’ per uno


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rovinare una famiglia con due bimbi per una scemetta


Però a lui la scemetta era piaciuta


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa è, una velata minaccia?


No! È successo.
La ragazza aveva 19 anni, lui più di quaranta e due bambini. La moglie ha informato i genitori che, mi sembra naturale, hanno trovato la figlia “avventata” e la hanno “consigliata” di rivolgere altrove il suo interesse.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No! È successo.
> La ragazza aveva 19 anni, lui più di quaranta e due bambini. La moglie ha informato i genitori che, mi sembra naturale, hanno trovato la figlia “avventata” e la hanno “consigliata” di rivolgere altrove il suo interesse.


Lei avventata 
Lui?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No! È successo.
> La ragazza aveva 19 anni, lui più di quaranta e due bambini. La moglie ha informato i genitori che, mi sembra naturale, hanno trovato la figlia “avventata” e la hanno “consigliata” di rivolgere altrove il suo interesse.


Pero informare i genitori anche no dai


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però a lui la scemetta era piaciuta


Era carina.
Ma lui a quarant’anni era ancora furibondo con il padre che aveva rovinato la famiglia per una.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era carina.
> Ma lui a quarant’anni era ancora furibondo con il padre che aveva rovinato la famiglia per una.


un vero genio


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lei avventata
> Lui?


”Avventata” era la formula edulcorata per la reazione comprensibile dei genitori.
Una figlia poco più che maggiorenne si infila in casa (veniva in casa come collega, per questo l‘avevo conosciuta) vede pure i bambini e ci gioca insieme?
È doveroso che i genitori le dicano che fa una cazzata.
Lui?
Una merda.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Pero informare i genitori anche no dai


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ”Avventata” era la formula edulcorata per la reazione comprensibile dei genitori.
> Una figlia poco più che maggiorenne si infila in casa (veniva in casa come collega, per questo l‘avevo conosciuta) vede pure i bambini e ci gioca insieme?
> È doveroso che i genitori le dicano che fa una cazzata.
> Lui?
> Una merda.


avevano visto troppi porno con le baby sitter ho idea...


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto e, a distanza di otto anni, non mi sono mai pentito di averlo fatto.
> 
> Forse avresti dovuto fare lo stesso (cioè informare la moglie) perché sul punto ti leggo ancora parecchio infastidito.


Ma no,  a distanza di anni penso di aver fatto la scelta migliore, tutelando gli innocenti,  chi non aveva colpa alcuna, evitando il dolore inevitabile di cui avrebbero sofferto. 
Ovvio che la rabbia emerga in tutti. 
Poi, se si riesce ad essere padroni di sé, si riesce a gestirla in vista di un risultato auspicato. 
Personalmente non consiglio le vendette, meglio lasciare in pace i coniugi, non rovinare anche a loro la vita.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no,  a distanza di anni penso di aver fatto la scelta migliore, tutelando gli innocenti,  chi non aveva colpa alcuna, evitando il dolore inevitabile di cui avrebbero sofferto.
> Ovvio che la rabbia emerga in tutti.
> Poi, se si riesce ad essere padroni di sé, si riesce a gestirla in vista di un risultato auspicato.
> Personalmente non consiglio le vendette, meglio lasciare in pace i coniugi, non rovinare anche a loro la vita.


quindi dopo essercela presa per decine e decine di post con l'amante, graziamolo e continuiamo a fargli ingannare sua moglie
coerente


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> potrebbe farlo anche adesso, visto che la moglie lo frequenta tuttora


No,  non lo frequenta più.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Il punto non è la vendetta, ma informare perché l’altra persona possa, come noi, fare scelte.
MA consideriamo disdicevole farlo.
È su questo che non ho una opinione definitiva.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Beh danny è un anno che mi chiede di dove sono, faremo un po’ per uno


Ma no, adesso me lo ricordo.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, adesso me lo ricordo.


e meno male


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi dopo essercela presa per decine e decine di post con l'amante, graziamolo e continuiamo a fargli ingannare sua moglie
> coerente


Ma io non sono il mondo. 
In questo caso particolare, lui è un puttanone noto. Uno da tacche sulla spada da giovane. 
Sicuramente bravo a portarsi a letto le donne,  sicuramente più interessato di me. 
Ma, appunto, noto per questo. 
Se te lo sposi, e non te ne sei accorta, è un problema tuo. 
Ma se ci vivi bene comunque, perché devo essere io a distruggere la tua vita? 
Ma,  ripeto, io la penso così.
Altri si sarebbero comportati diversamente. 
Come al solito, si scrivono regole per qualcosa che è imprevedibile.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto non è la vendetta, ma informare perché l’altra persona possa, come noi, fare scelte.
> MA consideriamo disdicevole farlo.
> È su questo che non ho una opinione definitiva.


Dipende.
Se la persona può trarre giovamento dall'informazione, perché no?
Ma devi esserne certo, cosa che accade solo se sei in confidenza con la persona tradita.
Io non conosco nessuno che avrebbe migliorato la propria vita venendo a conoscenza del tradimento subito.
Sono invece consapevole che li avrei gettati nel dolore.
In questi casi, si tace.
Non è dando facoltà di scelta a qualcuno che si fa il suo bene,  ma nel concedergli di vivere al meglio ciò che ha,  malgrado tutto.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io non sono il mondo.
> In questo caso particolare, lui è un puttanone noto. Uno da tacche sulla spada da giovane.
> Sicuramente bravo a portarsi a letto le donne,  sicuramente più interessato di me.
> Ma, appunto, noto per questo.
> ...


sì però è da stamattina che stai a criticare l'amante single perchè aiuta il coniuge traditore a portare avanti l'inganno
ma anche tu tacendo aiuti l'amante sposato a portare avanti l'inganno verso sua moglie
lascia perdere la cecità vera o presunta della moglie
poi mi pare che il tuo matrimonio vada ancora avanti, magari andava avanti anche il loro
ma almeno lei era libera di scegliere


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì però è da stamattina che stai a criticare l'amante single perchè aiuta il coniuge traditore a portare avanti l'inganno
> ma anche tu tacendo aiuti l'amante sposato a portare avanti l'inganno verso sua moglie
> lascia perdere la cecità vera o presunta della moglie
> poi mi pare che il tuo matrimonio vada ancora avanti, magari andava avanti anche il loro
> ma almeno lei era libera di scegliere


Quello che ho passato non lo auguro a nessuno. 
Non è una passeggiata. 
No, come ho già detto, non si aiuta a scegliere. 
Sì obbliga a soffrire e di conseguenza a scegliere. 
Ma perché dovrei farlo? 
Solo per soddisfare un mio ormai sopito desiderio di vendetta?


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che ho passato non lo auguro a nessuno.
> Non è una passeggiata.
> No, come ho già detto, non si aiuta a scegliere.
> Sì obbliga a soffrire e di conseguenza a scegliere.
> ...


ma io non parlo di te, sei tu che ti metti sempre in mezzo a qualsiasi discorso
si stava parlando di informare il tradito, certo che soffrirà, ma potrà essere libero di scegliere


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non parlo di te, sei tu che ti metti sempre in mezzo a qualsiasi discorso
> si stava parlando di informare il tradito, certo che soffrirà, ma potrà essere libero di scegliere


Obbligato, ripeto, obbligato. Quando butti qualcuno in una vasca profonda con i piranha, è obbligato a nuotare per salvarsi. 
Di quale libertà si parla?


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Obbligato, ripeto, obbligato. Quando butti qualcuno in una vasca profonda con i piranha, è obbligato a nuotare per salvarsi.
> Di quale libertà si parla?


quindi tu ti permetti di decidere per gli altri, solo perchè secondo te è meglio?


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi tu ti permetti di decidere per gli altri, solo perchè secondo te è meglio?


Essenzialmente è la base del viver comune. 
Cerco di comportarmi in modo, almeno, da non far  star male nessuno a causa mia.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Essenzialmente è la base del viver comune.
> Cerco di comportarmi in modo, almeno, da non far  star male nessuno a causa mia.


però, per esempio, brunetta ha scritto che avrebbe preferito saperlo prima


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi tu ti permetti di decidere per gli altri, solo perchè secondo te è meglio?





danny ha detto:


> Essenzialmente è la base del viver comune.
> Cerco di comportarmi in modo, almeno, da non far  star male nessuno a causa mia.


Il punto è che chi sa sta decidendo per chi non sa, lo sta decidendo sia se lo informi, sia no.
Io non ho ancora capito cosa sia meglio.
Per me dico che lo avrei voluto sapere prima e avrei ringraziato chi mi avesse informato, ma non lo so se sarei stata davvero contenta di saperlo.
Resta una cosa su cui non ho le idee precise, come la maggioranza che invece dice di farsi i fatti propri.
Poiché la maggioranza si fa i fatti propri anche una molteplicità di cose, di cui invece sarebbe bene si occupasse (tipo la tizia pestata dal marito) mi chiedevo se è una cosa peculiare italiana e se è positiva o no.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che chi sa sta decidendo per chi non sa, lo sta decidendo sia se lo informi, sia no.
> Io non ho ancora capito cosa sia meglio.
> Per me dico che lo avrei voluto sapere prima e avrei ringraziato chi mi avesse informato, ma non lo so se sarei stata davvero contenta di saperlo.
> Resta una cosa su cui non ho le idee precise, come la maggioranza che invece dice di farsi i fatti propri.
> Poiché la maggioranza si fa i fatti propri anche una molteplicità di cose, di cui invece sarebbe bene si occupasse (tipo la tizia pestata dal marito) mi chiedevo se è una cosa peculiare italiana e se è positiva o no.


Nel nord Europa è peggio.
In Belgio dove viveva una mia parente l'indifferenza è totale.
Qui da noi, soprattutto al sud, il senso della comunità ancora resiste.
Certo, nelle grandi città tendenzialmente le persone sono più disposte a farsi i fatti propri.
Ma sul tradimento in genere non si informa mai,  perché la coppia viene considerata una società nella quale non è consentito entrare a gamba tesa.
Io i reati, invece, li ho tranquillamente denunciati.


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Certo, mandare a cagare tutti e rifarmi una vita mia.
> Se è stato così stupido da farsi scoprire e aver messo in discussione la nostra famiglia per la scema di turno, mi merito certamente di meglio


Ma poi con questa che ha fatto?



Nocciola ha detto:


> Sarebbe un valore?


Cerco di non far mancare niente a nessuno se posso.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma poi con questa che ha fatto?


Era un'ipotesi la mia


----------



## Vera (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che chi sa sta decidendo per chi non sa, lo sta decidendo sia se lo informi, sia no.
> Io non ho ancora capito cosa sia meglio.
> Per me dico che lo avrei voluto sapere prima e avrei ringraziato chi mi avesse informato, ma non lo so se sarei stata davvero contenta di saperlo.
> Resta una cosa su cui non ho le idee precise, come la maggioranza che invece dice di farsi i fatti propri.
> Poiché la maggioranza si fa i fatti propri anche una molteplicità di cose, di cui invece sarebbe bene si occupasse (tipo la tizia pestata dal marito) mi chiedevo se è una cosa peculiare italiana e se è positiva o no.


Mi è capitato di beccare i mariti di due conoscenti con altre donne. Il primo a cena, a 30 km di distanza da casa sua (sfortuna ha voluto mi trovassi anch'io lì quella sera). Il secondo in un parcheggio del centro commerciale, in macchina, con i sedili reclinati. Entrambi non mi hanno vista ed io ho taciuto.
Forse mi sarei comportata diversamente se le moglie fossero state mie care amiche. Chissà.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di beccare i mariti di due conoscenti con altre donne. Il primo a cena, a 30 km di distanza da casa sua (sfortuna ha voluto mi trovassi anch'io lì quella sera). Il secondo in un parcheggio del centro commerciale, in macchina, con i sedili reclinati. Entrambi non mi hanno vista ed io ho taciuto.
> Forse mi sarei comportata diversamente se le moglie fossero state mie care amiche. Chissà.


Infatti....pensavo proprio a questo...dipende dal rapporto che si ha con la persona tradita...se la conosciamo bene possiamo anche sapere in via di massima la sua situazione familiare...se andiamo a farci i fatti di sconosciuti c'è anche il rischio di sentirsi dire a te che te frega a noi va bene così...


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eri molto umana in quegli sfoghi.
> Poi ti sei controllata e sei diventata più razionale.
> Ma in quel momento la tua personalità usciva, finalmente, con tutte le emozioni che provavi.


in realtà’ credo di essere piu “umana” adesso che ho capito molte cose ed elaborato altre. Voi mi avete aiutato tanto, dandomi i  vostri diversi punti di vista.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (6 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Infatti....pensavo proprio a questo...dipende dal rapporto che si ha con la persona tradita...se la conosciamo bene possiamo anche sapere in via di massima la sua situazione familiare...se andiamo a farci i fatti di sconosciuti c'è anche il rischio di sentirsi dire a te che te frega a noi va bene così...


Io sarei sempre dell' idea di tenere la bocca chiusa...
Occhio non vede...cuore non duole..


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è la parte razionale a cui facevo riferimento prima.
> L'autocritica serve per ricostruire la coppia, la comprendo.
> Ma a te servirebbe, come persona, ancora conservare quella rabbia primordiale che avevi.


Mmhh.. capisco cosa vuoi dire ma ti assicuro che e’ piu’ complesso di cosi. Conservi l’immagine di te stesso  quando dai esclusivamente la responsabilita’ all’altro di quello che non va. La responsabilità’ del tradimento in quanto tale e’ solo sua.. di aver dato per scontato il mio tempo pure… ma la nostra relazione non era un fiore … anche per colpa mia. E di questo non posso non tener conto.


----------



## Angie17 (6 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sarei sempre dell' idea di tenere la bocca chiusa...
> Occhio non vede...cuore non duole..


Sono della tua stessa idea. Per quanto puoi conoscere qualcuno non potrai mai sapere fino in fondo la sua reale situazione in casa, quindi meglio tenere la bocca chiusa che sparlare, anche perché dall'esterno la certezza di come siano andate realmente le cose non puoi averla.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto non è la vendetta, ma informare perché l’altra persona possa, come noi, fare scelte.
> MA consideriamo disdicevole farlo.
> È su questo che non ho una opinione definitiva.


Ricordo da ragazza di aver informato la mia amica ( che aveva lasciato un fidanzato per sospetto tradimento).. che lui aveva sempre “farfallato in giro..” 
credevo di farle un favore.
Dopo due mesi sono tornati insieme e lei non mi ha praticamente piu’ parlato. Si vergognava


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di beccare i mariti di due conoscenti con altre donne. Il primo a cena, a 30 km di distanza da casa sua (sfortuna ha voluto mi trovassi anch'io lì quella sera). Il secondo in un parcheggio del centro commerciale, in macchina, con i sedili reclinati. Entrambi non mi hanno vista ed io ho taciuto.
> Forse mi sarei comportata diversamente se le moglie fossero state mie care amiche. Chissà.


Conoscenti... che ne sai?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ricordo da ragazza di aver informato la mia amica ( che aveva lasciato un fidanzato per sospetto tradimento).. che lui aveva sempre “farfallato in giro..”
> credevo di farle un favore.
> Dopo due mesi sono tornati insieme e lei non mi ha praticamente piu’ parlato. Si vergognava


È un rischio.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto non è la vendetta, ma informare perché l’altra persona possa, come noi, fare scelte.
> MA consideriamo disdicevole farlo.
> È su questo che non ho una opinione definitiva.


Lo spirito che anima la soffiata non è quello di voler informare una controparte inconsapevole ma un semplice, umanissimo desiderio di vendetta.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di beccare i mariti di due conoscenti con altre donne. Il primo a cena, a 30 km di distanza da casa sua (sfortuna ha voluto mi trovassi anch'io lì quella sera). Il secondo in un parcheggio del centro commerciale, in macchina, con i sedili reclinati. Entrambi non mi hanno vista ed io ho taciuto.
> Forse mi sarei comportata diversamente se le moglie fossero state mie care amiche. Chissà.


Hai fatto bene.

A loro è andata di gran c**o.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no,  a distanza di anni penso di aver fatto la scelta migliore


Io pure.


----------



## omicron (6 Dicembre 2022)

Io non ho mai beccato nessuno


----------



## Actorus (6 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente...


Al posto della racchetta ti suggerirei una mazza da Baseball!!


----------



## Vera (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conoscenti... che ne sai?


Chiamo conoscente chi non è mio amico.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo spirito che anima la soffiata non è quello di voler informare una controparte inconsapevole ma un semplice, umanissimo desiderio di vendetta.


Io non ho informato l’altro tradito perché avevo abbastanza da pensare per i fatti miei.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Chiamo conoscente chi non è mio amico.


Appunto. Dicevo che dei conoscenti non conosci niente della loro relazione.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sarei sempre dell' idea di tenere la bocca chiusa...
> Occhio non vede...cuore non duole..


Se sapessi che una mia amica viene tradita no so se riuscirei...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se sapessi che una mia amica viene tradita no so se riuscirei...


A una amica come minimo direi che ho visto il marito dove l’ho visto.


----------



## Vera (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Dicevo che dei conoscenti non conosci niente della loro relazione.


Sì, è stata la motivazione maggiore che mi ha portato a fare finta di niente.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Dicevo che dei conoscenti non conosci niente della loro relazione.


Spesso nemmeno degli amici.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Spesso nemmeno degli amici.


Definisco amici quelli di cui so e con cui posso affrontare l’argomento.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A una amica come minimo direi che ho visto il marito dove l’ho visto.


Ci sono delle amiche con cui sono cresciuta...non riuscirei a guardarle in faccia sapendo e stando zitta...


----------



## ROSSY8627 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 53 anni e mia moglie 45 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 7. Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che la corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mie era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 2 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”


Secondo me, il fatto che lei abbia confessato, senza che fossi arrivato a sgamarla davvero, potrebbe significare che davvero se ne sia pentita e voglia ricominciare con te in modo chiaro e limpido....altrimenti avrebbe continuato con il tipo senza raccontarti nulla!


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Definisco amici quelli di cui so e con cui posso affrontare l’argomento.


tuttavia della loro relazione sanno loro.
tu sai il raccontato. 
che ti piaccia o meno.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> tuttavia della loro relazione sanno loro.
> tu sai il raccontato.
> che ti piaccia o meno.


Per questo ho pochissimi amici.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo ho pochissimi amici.


Immagino di chi sia la scelta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Immagino di chi sia la scelta.


Certo che è la mia scelta di chi io definisco amici.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A una amica come minimo direi che ho visto il marito dove l’ho visto.


Io non so se riuscirei a dirlo, a farla soffrire, perché sarebbe una sofferenza, spero non mi capiti mai una situazione del genere. Ho visto dei “conoscenti” in compagnia non dei consorti, e mi sono fatta i fatti miei.


----------



## Venice30 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io non so se riuscirei a dirlo, a farla soffrire, perché sarebbe una sofferenza, spero non mi capiti mai una situazione del genere. Ho visto dei “conoscenti” in compagnia non dei consorti, e mi sono fatta i fatti miei.


Non credi che lei abbia il diritto di sapere?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ricordo da ragazza di aver informato la mia amica ( che aveva lasciato un fidanzato per sospetto tradimento).. che lui aveva sempre “farfallato in giro..”
> credevo di farle un favore.
> Dopo due mesi sono tornati insieme e lei non mi ha praticamente piu’ parlato. Si vergognava


Ti sei comportata da amica. Poi ognuno fa le sye scelte
Diverso da riferire un tradimento. Io non lo farei


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io non so se riuscirei a dirlo, a farla soffrire, perché sarebbe una sofferenza, spero non mi capiti mai una situazione del genere. Ho visto dei “conoscenti” in compagnia non dei consorti, e mi sono fatta i fatti miei.


Ma non dico certo ai conoscenti cose che non mi competono.
Con una amica parlo dì prurito intimo, potrò ben dire che ho visto il marito in piazza X


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io non so se riuscirei a dirlo, a farla soffrire, perché sarebbe una sofferenza, spero non mi capiti mai una situazione del genere. Ho visto dei “conoscenti” in compagnia non dei consorti, e mi sono fatta i fatti miei.


Ma mica esordisci dicendo che lo hai visto baciare una o uscire da un albergo abbracciato. Dici che l’hai visto in un posto. Se lei è indifferente, fatti suoi.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Dicembre 2022)

Anni fa una telefono‘ a mia moglie per raccontarle che la tradivo.
Reazione della moglie nei miei confronti: sceglietele meglio quelle con cui ti accoppi, non mi possono disturbare mentre lavoro, lo sai, cerca almeno di educarle.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (6 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Non credi che lei abbia il diritto di sapere?


Non lo so se ha il diritto di sapere o meno, ma io non mi sento la persona giusta per comunicarglielo anche se poi dentro ci starei male in ogni caso… ripeto spero non mi capiti mai, le mie più care amiche abitano lontanissimo da me


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho informato l’altro tradito perché avevo abbastanza da pensare per i fatti miei.


Ci vuole una mezz'oretta, non di più.


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se sapessi che una mia amica viene tradita no so se riuscirei...


Idem.


----------



## Etta (6 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io non so se riuscirei a dirlo, a farla soffrire, perché sarebbe una sofferenza, spero non mi capiti mai una situazione del genere. Ho visto dei “conoscenti” in compagnia non dei consorti, e mi sono fatta i fatti miei.


Io penso che però poi ti ringrazierebbe. Certo, sul momento il colpo è duro, ma poi ti ringrazierebbe per averle aperto gli occhi sulla persona con la quale stava.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Secondo me, il fatto che lei abbia confessato, senza che fossi arrivato a sgamarla davvero, potrebbe significare che davvero se ne sia pentita e voglia ricominciare con te in modo chiaro e limpido....altrimenti avrebbe continuato con il tipo senza raccontarti nulla!


Può anche significare che voleva scaricare il peso sulla vittima poiché non riusciva a smazzarsi da sola i sensi di colpa.
Errore imperdonabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Diverso da riferire un tradimento. Io non lo farei


Neanche ad un'amica carissima?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anni fa una telefono‘ a mia moglie per raccontarle che la tradivo.
> Reazione della moglie nei miei confronti: sceglietele meglio quelle con cui ti accoppi, non mi possono disturbare mentre lavoro, lo sai, cerca almeno di educarle.


La risposta - oggettivamente fantastica - di tua moglie mi dice che :
- tua moglie è una con le palle
- che ti conosce perfettamente 
- che ha risposto in quel modo anche per non dare alcuna soddisfazione alla tua 'amica'
- che ti ama


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Neanche ad un'amica carissima?


Non credo. Dovrei essere sicura di sapere come è l’equilibrio all’interno della coppia
Mi è capitato e ho avuto la netta sensazione che non ci fosse la  volontà di sapere


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io penso che però poi ti ringrazierebbe. Certo, sul momento il colpo è duro, ma poi ti ringrazierebbe per averle aperto gli occhi sulla persona con la quale stava.


Non è detto potrebbe ringraziarmi come non rivolgermi la parola, le relazioni di coppia sono una cosa troppo intima per poterci entrare. Spero non mi capiti mai!


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non credo. Dovrei essere sicura di sapere come è l’equilibrio all’interno della coppia
> Mi è capitato e ho avuto la netta sensazione che non ci fosse la  volontà di sapere


Per quanto mi riguarda si dovrebbe trattare di un amico carissimo (fedele, magari, ché se lui è il primo ad andare a caccia altrove mi farei i fatti miei) e di una situazione alla quale io - e non altri - ho assistito e che sia assolutamente inequivocabile.
Dovrei inoltre sapere anche chi è l'altr*, perché potrebbe anche essere una persona con la quale il/la presunt* fedifrag* ha semplicemente grande amicizia e complicità.


----------



## Angie17 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Io penso che come in tutte le cose c'è da usare giudizio. Se la questione riguarda un'amica cara, ci andrei con i piedi di piombo, perché malgrado si sia confidenti da molto ci possono essere cose non dette,  quindi non so se con una rivelazione di questo genere potrei ferirla o andare a scoprire una situazione che lei non voleva vedere.  Quindi probabilmente starei silente ad osservare lei e la situazione e a  soppesarla. C'è un solo caso in cui rivelerei  quello che ho visto, se l'amica in questione  mi avesse parlato in un periodo precedente di sospetti in questo senso, o che stava indagando..
In caso di amicizie non così strette non direi nulla proprio.


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non è detto potrebbe ringraziarmi come non rivolgermi la parola, le relazioni di coppia sono una cosa troppo intima per poterci entrare. Spero non mi capiti mai!


Io, per come sono, ti ringrazierei per avermi detto che sto con uno stronzo ad esempio. Però appunto non siamo tutte uguali.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io, per come sono, ti ringrazierei per avermi detto che sto con uno stronzo ad esempio. Però appunto non siamo tutte uguali.


C'è un sacco di gente che sta con stronzi che non le tradiscono. Quindi andiamo anche da questi ?


----------



## Venice30 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io, per come sono, ti ringrazierei per avermi detto che sto con uno stronzo ad esempio. Però appunto non siamo tutte uguali.


Beh allora perché non vai dalla moglie del tuo amante e le dici che sta con uno stronzo?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> C'è un sacco di gente che sta con stronzi che non le tradiscono. Quindi andiamo anche da questi ?


Si facciamo le crocerossine e salviamo il mondo  eliminiamo gli stronzi e le stronze!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io, per come sono, ti ringrazierei per avermi detto che sto con uno stronzo ad esempio. Però appunto non siamo tutte uguali.


Allora il gestore è uno stronzo


----------



## Angie17 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> C'è un sacco di gente che sta con stronzi che non le tradiscono. Quindi andiamo anche da questi ?


Esatto! E ci sono anche tipi di tradimento che non sono fisici , che facciamo non andiamo a sanzionare pure quelli? Mi travesto da giustiziere mascherato e vado in giro a ripristinare quello che è storto.. potrebbe essere un'idea..


----------



## Angie17 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Si facciamo le crocerossine e salviamo il mondo  eliminiamo gli stronzi e le stronze!!


Abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa! ..


----------



## Venice30 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Non le conviene, lei tira acqua al suo mulino.
Poi non ha senso perché comunque si vogliono separare! O no Ettuccia?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La risposta - oggettivamente fantastica - di tua moglie mi dice che :
> - tua moglie è una con le palle
> - che ti conosce perfettamente
> - che ha risposto in quel modo anche per non dare alcuna soddisfazione alla tua 'amica'
> - che ti ama


Alla delatrice invece rispose: e fa benone, dev'essere una tale noia avere un unico partner sessuale per tutta la vita. E gnente...
La delareice era una mia ex amante che avevo lasciato abbastanza brutalmente, e lei decise di vendicarsi nel modo più stupido che poteva inventarsi.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Alla delatrice invece rispose: e fa benone, dev'essere una tale noia avere un unico partner sessuale per tutta la vita. E gnente...
> La delareice era una mia ex amante che avevo lasciato abbastanza brutalmente, e lei decise di vendicarsi nel modo più stupido che poteva inventarsi.


Allora almeno una volta nella vita ti è capitato di aver scelto male


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Allora almeno una volta nella vita ti è capitato di aver scelto male


Anche più di una, come anche loro con me. Solo che lo scopri sempre dopo.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Dicembre 2022)

anni fa ho beccato la fidanzata di un mio amico in auto con un altro mentre cercavano di riparare lo schienale del sediolino stranamente ribaltato.
Ricordo di averci pensato tutta la sera se avvisarlo o meno.
Poi mi sono detto: al suo posto, cosa mi aspetterei da un amico ? 
Dopo 5 minuti ero sotto casa sua per parlargli di persona

si è confrontato con lei e non mi ha creduto.
Mi ha anche successivamente accusato di stare ad inventare tutto di sana pianta.
Come confermato dalla fidanzata, la mia era una ritorsione perchè respinto sempre nei miei vari tentativi di scoparmela  

per sua fortuna, beccata poi successivamente ma da allora non mi ha più rivolto la parola, cambiava marciapiede quando mi vedeva e nelle rimpatriate in pizzeria sceglieva sempre il posto più lontano dal mio.

Non mi aspettavo nessun riconoscimento o delle scuse
Bastava che mi salutasse....era sufficiente.
Avrei capito ed accettato il riavvicinamento consapevole che certe verità sono come i peperoni gratinati a mezzanotte: ci metti una vita a digerirle.
ma niente.

Per quanto mi riguarda, ci sono rimasto malissimo all'inizio perchè lo consideravo un amico vero
Poi, ho ridimensionato...non tanto la sua reazione ma lo spessore della nostra amicizia.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche più di una, come anche loro con me. Solo che lo scopri sempre dopo.


allora mentivi quando dicevi che te le eri sempre scelte bene  te la stavi tirando


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> allora mentivi quando dicevi che te le eri sempre scelte bene  te la stavi tirando


anche i Pinchi sbagliano


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> anche i Pinchi sbagliano


come dice perplesso, è un mentiroso


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> anni fa ho beccato la fidanzata di un mio amico in auto con un altro mentre cercavano di riparare lo schienale del sediolino stranamente ribaltato.
> Ricordo di averci pensato tutta la sera se avvisarlo o meno.
> Poi mi sono detto: al suo posto, cosa mi aspetterei da un amico ?
> Dopo 5 minuti ero sotto casa sua per parlargli di persona
> ...


Hai fatto benissimo.

Una reazione del genere ti ha fatto capire di che stoffa era davvero fatto il tuo amico.

Uno da lasciar perdere.

P.S. : stanno ancora insieme?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Alla delatrice invece rispose: e fa benone, dev'essere una tale noia avere un unico partner sessuale per tutta la vita. E gnente...
> La delareice era una mia ex amante che avevo lasciato abbastanza brutalmente, e lei decise di vendicarsi nel modo più stupido che poteva inventarsi.


Ti è andata di c**o comunque...nel 99 % dei casi la reazione di una moglie sarebbe stata leggermente differente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ci vuole una mezz'oretta, non di più.


Non ci ho pensato.
Non me ne fregava nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> anni fa ho beccato la fidanzata di un mio amico in auto con un altro mentre cercavano di riparare lo schienale del sediolino stranamente ribaltato.
> Ricordo di averci pensato tutta la sera se avvisarlo o meno.
> Poi mi sono detto: al suo posto, cosa mi aspetterei da un amico ?
> Dopo 5 minuti ero sotto casa sua per parlargli di persona
> ...


Appunto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque il fatto che una persona difenda la coppia, per quanto anomala, indica l’importanza che la coppia abbia per i singoli componenti.
Dubito che un amico vero non lo capisca.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Secondo me, il fatto che lei abbia confessato, senza che fossi arrivato a sgamarla davvero, potrebbe significare che davvero se ne sia pentita e voglia ricominciare con te in modo chiaro e limpido....altrimenti avrebbe continuato con il tipo senza raccontarti nulla!


Grazie del tuo pensiero. Ho bisogno di questi “incoraggiamenti”. Ho letto di tutto e di più, molti utenti non hanno fatto altro che sputare fango (anche se il tradimento è una cosa orribile), però…. Io la penso come te, non siamo tutti uguali, il cervello può avere un momento di blackout, quante persone normalissime, si trovano tutto d’ un colpo in depressione, in crisi, qualcuno diventa anoressica, qualcuno bulimica, bipolare, borderline, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Non voglio giustificarla (come detto più volte), ma, lei stessa mi ha detto che dopo aver toccato il fondo andando in motel ha realizzato di quello che aveva combinato e ha confessato subito appena arrivata a casa. Non l’ ho sgamata io, avevo notato il suo nervosismo gli ho solo chiesto cosa ci fosse, la prima risposta fu “niente” ma quando gli ho ripetuto….”sei strana dimmi cosa c’è…” beh… in un secondo ha svuotato il sacco. Diverse volte gli ho chiesto perché ha confessato e la risposta è stata sempre la stessa : “ mi sentivo una merda, non riuscivo neanche  a guardarti in faccia e non sarei riuscita ad andare avanti sapendo quello che ho combinato”. Me lo ha detto nonostante il rischio di esser cacciata di casa. Sono passati circa 5 mesi, non so cosa succederà al nostro matrimonio, nel frattempo abbiamo passato bei momenti andando spesso via per weekend e viaggi che ci hanno fatto bene, la passione tra noi è esplosa (prima non era dormiente ma era una routine), ci cerchiamo sempre sia per fare l’ amore o anche semplicemente per coccolarci di notte. Ma… nonostante ciò ogni tanto (come un bipolare …ma non lo sono…. passo dalla gioia alla tristezza…) mi incupisco, inizio a pensare e a quel punto inizio a fare domande, a punzecchiarla, a fargli battute e naturalmente lei ne soffre di questo. Sono ancora molto instabile, l’ amo alla follia (come lei mi ama nonostante lo scivolone), ma questa cosa proprio non riesco a metabolizzarla, delle volte penso che una volta nella vita può succedere una cosa del genere (siamo insieme da 27 anni ed è stata solo con me), ma molte altre volte penso che con questo peso e pensiero non posso vivere e forse sarebbe meglio lasciarla, anche a discapito dell’ amore reciproco che proviamo, dei figli e della famiglia.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il fatto che una persona difenda la coppia, per quanto anomala, indica l’importanza che la coppia abbia per i singoli componenti.
> Dubito che un amico vero non lo capisca.


Difendere la coppia sempre e ad ogni costo anche di fronte all'evidenza (cioè anche di fronte al fatto che un amico ti sta raccontando una verità scomoda) dimostra solo cecità unita a stupidità.
Un 'vero amico', se è tale, ti dice la verità.
L'importante è che quello che ti racconta sia VERO.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie del tuo pensiero. Ho bisogno di questi “incoraggiamenti”. Ho letto di tutto e di più, molti utenti non hanno fatto altro che sputare fango (anche se il tradimento è una cosa orribile), però…. Io la penso come te, non siamo tutti uguali, il cervello può avere un momento di blackout, quante persone normalissime, si trovano tutto d’ un colpo in depressione, in crisi, qualcuno diventa anoressica, qualcuno bulimica, bipolare, borderline, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Non voglio giustificarla (come detto più volte), ma, lei stessa mi ha detto che dopo aver toccato il fondo andando in motel ha realizzato di quello che aveva combinato e ha confessato subito appena arrivata a casa. Non l’ ho sgamata io, avevo notato il suo nervosismo gli ho solo chiesto cosa ci fosse, la prima risposta fu “niente” ma quando gli ho ripetuto….”sei strana dimmi cosa c’è…” beh… in un secondo ha svuotato il sacco. Diverse volte gli ho chiesto perché aveva se confessato e la risposta è stata sempre la stessa : “ mi sentivo una merda, non riuscivo nenwchhe a guardarti in faccia e non sarei riuscita ad andare avanti sapendo quello che ho combinato”. Me lo ha detto nonostante il rischio di esser cacciata di casa. Sono passati circa 5 mesi, non so cosa succederà al nostro matrimonio, nel frattempo abbiamo passato bei momenti andando spesso via per weekend e viaggi che ci hanno fatto bene, la passione tra noi è esplosa (prima non era dormiente ma era una routine), ci cerchiamo sempre sia per fare l’ amore o anche semplicemente te per coccolarci di notte. Ma… nonostante ciò ogni tanto (come un bipolare ma non lo sono…) mi incupisco, inizio a pensare e a quel punto inizio a fare domande, a punzecchiarla, a fargli battute e naturalmente lei ne soffre di questo. Sono ancora molto instabile, l’ amo alla follia (come lei mi ama nonostante lo scivolone), ma questa cosa proprio non riesco a metabolizzarla, delle volte penso che una volta nella vita può succedere una cosa del genere (siamo insieme da 27 anni ed è stata solo con me), ma molte altre volte penso che con questo peso e pensiero non posso vivere e forse sarebbe meglio lasciarla, anche a discapito dell’ amore reciproco che proviamo, dei figli e della famiglia.


Ogni tanto qualcuno dice che il tradimento subìto può essere una opportunità. Al di là di discorsi superficiali, può essere vero.
Ovviamente è una opportunità come può esserlo una guerra, un incidente, una malattia o un lutto, opportunità di cui vorremmo fare a meno, ma sono eventi destabilizzanti che possono, non è automatico, farci ragionare su noi stessi. 
Tu devi ragionare sulla tua idea e il tuo sentire la relazione e il rapporto sessuale.
Quando entrai qui una donna molto intelligente e che mi fu molto vicina in un modo che mi sorprese e a cui voglio bene tuttora (è morta) mi sconvolse con l’affermazione che ognuno è padrone del proprio corpo e cosa ci fa non riguarda il partner. 
Ci misi molto a comprendere cosa intendeva. Ma non poteva spiegarmelo nessuno, dovevo ragionare da sola.
La conclusione fu che il tradimento è menzogna. Tu menzogne non ne hai avute.
Quello che ancora ti riaffiora è possesso. Riguarda il tuo modo di sentire e lo puoi cambiare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Difendere la coppia sempre e ad ogni costo anche di fronte all'evidenza (cioè anche di fronte al fatto che un amico ti sta raccontando una verità scomoda) dimostra solo cecità unita a stupidità.
> Un 'vero amico', se è tale, ti dice la verità.
> L'importante è che quello che ti racconta sia VERO.


Se difendi la coppia a ogni costo significa che per te la coppia è indispensabile per la tua identità. Rivela una tua debolezza. E chi ci mostra le nostre debolezze non ci piace.


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

Se è un'amica importante, glielo direi quasi sicuramente.

A me è capitato con il marito di una cara amica.
Atteggiamenti un po' ambigui e battute.. in generale ed evidenti. 
E anche con me, ad un certo punto.. con uno scambio di messaggi con cui scherzosamente (ma indubbiamente) saggiava il terreno e a cui non ho dato spazio.

Non le ho raccontato dei messaggi, ma ci ho pensato a lungo. In sé non provavano nulla, se non un'attitudine che però era evidente e visibile anche "in chiaro" ai suoi occhi, ma se lo avessi visto in atteggiamenti inequivocabili glielo avrei sicuramente detto; la conosco.
Non ho dubbi che mi avrebbe creduta, sia sulle parole che sulle intenzioni.

Successivamente è scoppiato un casino e son saltate fuori altre situazioni, ne abbiamo parlato e le ho raccontato di questi messaggi.
Mi ha detto "avresti dovuto reggere il gioco per vedere fino a dove sarebbe arrivato" 

Comunque sono ancora insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se è un'amica importante, glielo direi quasi sicuramente.
> 
> A me è capitato con il marito di una cara amica.
> Atteggiamenti un po' ambigui e battute.. in generale ed evidenti.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se è un'amica importante, glielo direi quasi sicuramente.
> 
> A me è capitato con il marito di una cara amica.
> Atteggiamenti un po' ambigui e battute.. in generale ed evidenti.
> ...


Ci sono persone che hanno una ostinazione a farsi del male.
Ovviamente si fanno del male secondo l’opinione di chi non è coinvolto.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ognuno è padrone del proprio corpo e cosa ci fa non riguarda il partner.


l'ho letta/sentita anche altre volte questa frase e, ora come allora, mi lascia sempre un poco interdetto
mi sembra sempre una estrema esasperazione del concetto, sacrosanto, che non si è proprietà dell'altro.
Però, come tutte le estremizzazioni spesso si spingono così lontano dall'interpretazione comune o, passami il termine, popolana, di certi concetti da sconfinare in qualcosa di diverso.

non la sto contestando in toto... e per diversi motivi.
Sicuramente non ne avrò compreso appieno la profondità.
Necessariamente va fatta l'opportuna tara relativamente al tipo di rapporto che ogni coppia ha costruito e che risulta, ovviamente, diversissimo da coppia a coppia.
Calata in una coppia porterà a profondi chiarimenti e definizioni di nuovi limiti ma, calata in un altra, potrà avere il sapore di un lasciapassare per l'adulterio.

Resta però una considerazione che impatta uno dei pilastri di una coppia come la fedeltà.
Vincolo che, se non diversamente indicato, lo si considera implicitamente accettato.
Quindi, una visione del genere, se si pensa questo, credo sia giusto chiarirlo prima o quantomeno ad avvenuta consapevolezza.


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno una ostinazione a farsi del male.
> Ovviamente si fanno del male secondo l’opinione di chi non è coinvolto.


Capisco cosa intendi.

Lei ha fatto delle scelte per me difficili da comprendere (ma la loro è anche una modalità relazionale inconcepibile ai miei occhi), eppure mi rendo conto che, in quella che è la sua valutazione, evidentemente ha considerato che valgono di più i pro dei contro.

Da fuori è sempre facile avere le idee più chiare, ma quasi mai possono essere complete.


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> l'ho letta/sentita anche altre volte questa frase e, ora come allora, mi lascia sempre un poco interdetto
> mi sembra sempre una estrema esasperazione del concetto, sacrosanto, che non si è proprietà dell'altro.
> Però, come tutte le estremizzazioni spesso si spingono così lontano dall'interpretazione comune o, passami il termine, popolana, di certi concetti da sconfinare in qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> ...


Il concetto di fedeltà è qualcosa che secondo me riguarda davvero in minima parte (e solo in ultima istanza) il corpo.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi ha detto "avresti dovuto reggere il gioco per vedere fino a dove sarebbe arrivato"


queste trappole le ritengo squallide.

per provare cosa poi?
che ogni persona, per quanto difficile da raggiungere sia, ha comunque un punto di rottura?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> l'ho letta/sentita anche altre volte questa frase e, ora come allora, mi lascia sempre un poco interdetto
> mi sembra sempre una estrema esasperazione del concetto, sacrosanto, che non si è proprietà dell'altro.
> Però, come tutte le estremizzazioni spesso si spingono così lontano dall'interpretazione comune o, passami il termine, popolana, di certi concetti da sconfinare in qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> ...


Te l’ho detto che ci ho pensato anni.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il concetto di fedeltà è qualcosa che secondo me riguarda davvero in minima parte (e solo in ultima istanza) il corpo.


certo
non intendovo affermare diversamente 

però, avendo la fedeltà molteplici aspetti ed essendo di peso do ognuno diversissimo da persona a persona, facevo notare che se si considera quello del corpo in ultima istanza allora è giusto chiarirlo il prima possibile.
Per te può essere in ultima istanza ma per l'altro sul podio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il concetto di fedeltà è qualcosa che secondo me riguarda davvero in minima parte (e solo in ultima istanza) il corpo.


La fedeltà del corpo è una forma concreta. Ma insignificante rispetto alla vera fedeltà a se stessi e all’impegno preso, alla preoccupazione di non causare dolore e non allontanarsi dalla intimità.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> certo
> non intendovo affermare diversamente
> 
> però, avendo la fedeltà molteplici aspetti ed essendo di peso do ognuno diversissimo da persona a persona, facevo notare che se si considera quello del corpo in ultima istanza allora è giusto chiarirlo il prima possibile.
> Per te può essere in ultima istanza ma per l'altro sul podio.


Non è questo.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La fedeltà del corpo è una forma concreta. Ma insignificante rispetto alla vera fedeltà a se stessi e all’impegno preso, alla preoccupazione di non causare dolore e non allontanarsi dalla intimità.


allora direi che non essendo scollegate le varie forme, il non rispetto della fedeltà del corpo è l'espressione visibile delle tante altre cose che mancano.
Quello che non mi convince è considerarle a tenuta stagna.
Infedeltà del corpo la digerisco a fatica come appendice indipendente


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> allora mentivi quando dicevi che te le eri sempre scelte bene  te la stavi tirando


scelte bene per determinati aspetti e male per altri.
diciamo che la ragazza voleva solo continuare la storia con me, ed io invece avevo voglia di sostituirla.
che poi non era molto ragazza essendo del 62. 
quando le dissi “sei stata sostituita” si inalbero’.
pare non piaccia molto come terminologia, però a me non piace molto lasciare dubbi quando si finisce una storia.
i dubbi illudono e deludono.
ovviamente pari trattamento mi aspetto io.
sono sempre per le pari opportunità.


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La risposta - oggettivamente fantastica - di tua moglie mi dice che :
> - tua moglie è una con le palle
> - che ti conosce perfettamente
> - che ha risposto in quel modo anche per non dare alcuna soddisfazione alla tua 'amica'
> - che ti ama


Sono una coppia aperta


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ti è andata di c**o comunque...nel 99 % dei casi la reazione di una moglie sarebbe stata leggermente differente.


Mia moglie a differenza della tua e di quelle di altri, sa che sono infedele. Essendo colta, sexy, economicamente indipendente da me, potrebbe volendo, chiudere la nostra storia in 5 minuti.
Ma come lei stessa più volte mi ha detto, non è qualche scopata extra con più o meno coinvolgimento che mina la nostra unione.
Ueh parole sue.
Un giorno mi disse anche: se continui ad essere maschio, marito e padre come hai sempre fatto, se avanza qualcosa, proprio perché avanza a me non serve, dallo pure ad altre o altri se ritieni. 
Ed io ritengo.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La fedeltà del corpo è una forma concreta. Ma insignificante rispetto alla vera fedeltà a se stessi e all’impegno preso, alla preoccupazione di non causare dolore e non allontanarsi dalla intimità.


Ohhhh finalmente una frase intelligente riguardo all’infedeltà. Era ora!


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2022)

Non so se c'entra con il tema trattato , ho avuto tre amici storici di cui sono a conoscenza detto da loro , delle divagazioni che hanno preso nei confronti,prima delle fidanzate e poi delle mogli ,io ho seguitato ad ascoltarli e non ho mai confessato a loro il loro tradimenti.
Se avessi avuto modo di vedere loro con qualcuno mi sarei fatto sempre i fatti miei ,ecco perché neanche a loro o mai detto della mia extra situazione e cercai di capire cosa mi ero successo approdando molto tempo fa ,qui.
Ne ho viste di cose e situazioni ma mai ho rilevato niente ai loro consorti ,solo quando fui messo in mezzo per un tradimento ,fermai il marito e mi rassicurò che lo aveva scoperto per un altra persona ,come pure lo dissi all'amante ,che conoscevo bene compresa moglie, anzi mi disse se dovessi fermarmi la moglie ,nega tutto


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se è un'amica importante, glielo direi quasi sicuramente.
> 
> A me è capitato con il marito di una cara amica.
> Atteggiamenti un po' ambigui e battute.. in generale ed evidenti.
> ...


'Reggere il gioco', cioè attirarlo in una trappola, sarebbe stato da veri stronzi.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> queste trappole le ritengo squallide.
> 
> per provare cosa poi?
> che ogni persona, per quanto difficile da raggiungere sia, ha comunque un punto di rottura?


Non avevo neanche letto la tua risposta e ho scritto più o meno la stessa cosa.


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Reggere il gioco', cioè attirarlo in una trappola, sarebbe stato da veri stronzi.


A parte che mai mi sarei prestata, lo stronzo sarebbe rimasto comunque principalmente lui.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> allora direi che non essendo scollegate le varie forme, il non rispetto della fedeltà del corpo è l'espressione visibile delle tante altre cose che mancano.
> Quello che non mi convince è considerarle a tenuta stagna.
> Infedeltà del corpo la digerisco a fatica come appendice indipendente


Il principio è utile per non concentrarsi sulla cazzata delle pratiche e pensare alla vera sostanza.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> A parte che mai mi sarei prestata, lo stronzo sarebbe rimasto comunque principalmente lui.


Anche tu se reggevi il gioco al solo scopo di fare venire a galla le sue reali intenzioni......immagino di fare il simpatico con una bella amica di mia moglie, lei sta al gioco ma solo per vedere dove voglio veramente arrivare, ci diamo un appuntamento e lei si presenta con mia moglie.
Io mando aff*****o tutt'e due.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche tu se reggevi il gioco al solo scopo di fare venire a galla le sue reali intenzioni......immagino di fare il simpatico con una bella amica di mia moglie, lei sta al gioco ma solo per vedere dove voglio veramente arrivare, ci diamo un appuntamento e lei si presenta con mia moglie.
> Io mando aff*****o tutt'e due.


Pur essendo palesemente dalla parte del torto? Al tuo posto mi ritirerei in silenzio valutando anche la mia situazione patrimoniale e chiamando un avvocato.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche tu se reggevi il gioco al solo scopo di fare venire a galla le sue reali intenzioni......immagino di fare il simpatico con una bella amica di mia moglie, lei sta al gioco ma solo per vedere dove voglio veramente arrivare, ci diamo un appuntamento e lei si presenta con mia moglie.
> Io mando aff*****o tutt'e due.


Probabilmente ti ci mandavano prima loro due


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pur essendo palesemente dalla parte del torto? Al tuo posto mi ritirerei in silenzio valutando anche la mia situazione patrimoniale e chiamando un avvocato.


Se vengo indotto a credere che 'si può fare' NON sono palesemente dalla parte del torto.

Il torto è indotto dalla mia controparte che simula un'intenzione che non ha al solo scopo di fare venire allo scoperto le mie intenzioni.

Mia moglie ha flirtato pesantemente tramite chat con un tipo per tre mesi (senza mai incontrarsi).

Il tipo, che pure aveva iniziato lui il corteggiamento, dopo TRE mesi una legittima aspettativa se l'era giustamente creata (perché se una donna ti manda la foto delle sue cosce tu un'aspettativa te la crei) e quindi, ove mai si fossero incontrati, mi pare perfettamente logico e normale che lui ci avrebbe provato.

Se la reale intenzione di mia moglie non fosse stata quella di 'approfondire' non appena possibile l'amicizia beh, per come la vedo io, lui avrebbe avuto titolo per mandarla elegantemente affanculo e a sentirsi preso bellamente in giro.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti ci mandavano prima loro due


E avrebbero SBAGLIATO.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se vengo indotto a credere che 'si può fare' NON sono palesemente dalla parte del torto.
> 
> Il torto è indotto dalla mia controparte che simula un'intenzione che non ha al solo scopo di fare venire allo scoperto le mie intenzioni.
> 
> ...


Perché tu per sapere che non si flirta con le donne altrui hai bisogno di essere indotto a capirlo? Da solo non ci arrivi? Dai Jim non ti arrampicare sugli specchi…un po’ di onesta.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché tu per sapere che non si flirta con le donne altrui hai bisogno di essere indotto a capirlo? Da solo non ci arrivi? Dai Jim non ti arrampicare sugli specchi…un po’ di onesta.


Lo so da me, ovvio.

Quello che non posso sapere è se, nel momento in cui ci provo, quella persona invece di mandarmi a quel paese - come meriterei - mi manda una foto delle sue cosce (è solo un esempio) al SOLO SCOPO di creare in me una falsa aspettativa.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E avrebbero SBAGLIATO.


Quello sposato che ci prova con le amiche della moglie o con altre donne in generale, mica ha ragione
Il primo messaggio non l’avrebbe proprio dovuto mandare
Se poi vieni sgamato sono cazzi tuoi
E visto che tu sei andato dalla moglie dell’amante della tua compagna
Direi che non sai cosa stai scrivendo


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo so da me, ovvio.
> 
> Quello che non posso sapere è se, nel momento in cui ci provo, quella persona invece di mandarmi a quel paese - come meriterei - mi manda una foto delle sue cosce (è solo un esempio) al SOLO SCOPO di creare in me una falsa aspettativa.


Una donna può tirare scemo uno per anni senza dargliela mai
Non lo sai?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo so da me, ovvio.
> 
> Quello che non posso sapere è se, nel momento in cui ci provo, quella persona invece di mandarmi a quel paese - come meriterei - mi manda una foto delle sue cosce (è solo un esempio) al SOLO SCOPO di creare in me una falsa aspettativa.


È proprio l’aspettativa l’errore.
Mica la foto della coscia.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una donna può tirare scemo uno per anni senza dargliela mai
> Non lo sai?


E può anche pensare di aver tirato scemo uno per anni, come accade a me da qualche anno.
Ho una collaboratrice che prima me la fa annusare e poi si ritrae.
A me serve viva, pertanto la lascio fare.
Ma mai ho avuto intenzione di andare oltre con una di cui decido il valore del premio di partecipazione e autorizzo le ferie.
Siamo matti? Poi divento ricattabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È proprio l’aspettativa l’errore.
> Mica la foto della coscia.


L'aspettativa la crea la controparte, non chi ci prova per primo.


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una donna può tirare scemo uno per anni senza dargliela mai
> Non lo sai?


Verità ,pensa un mio amico credeva che il ciclo della sua trombamica  gli durava quattro mesi ,il coglione credulone per scopare gli dava tanti soldini e pensare che era stato sposato per passa venti anni


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'aspettativa la crea la controparte, non chi ci prova per primo.


La crea e tu da bravo marito la mandi a cagare.


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo so da me, ovvio.
> 
> Quello che non posso sapere è se, nel momento in cui ci provo, quella persona invece di mandarmi a quel paese - come meriterei - mi manda una foto delle sue cosce (è solo un esempio) al SOLO SCOPO di creare in me una falsa aspettativa.


Ma capisci che non ha senso?
Certo l’inganno come mezzo per scoprire il tradimento non è il massimo, ma è il tradimento il peccato originale, non dimentichiamolo.

Come quelli che si iscrivono ad un sito di incontri fingendosi qualcun altro per capire se il partner tradisce e ci chattano.
Certo che non è il massimo della vita.
Come non lo è guardare il telefono del partner.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La crea e tu da bravo marito la mandi a cagare.


...cioè io ci provo, tu mi fai capire che ci stai e poi ti mando a cagare? 
Non ti pare un controsenso?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma capisci che non ha senso?
> Certo l’inganno come mezzo per scoprire il tradimento non è il massimo, ma è il tradimento il peccato originale, non dimentichiamolo.
> 
> Come quelli che si iscrivono ad un sito di incontri fingendosi qualcun altro per capire se il partner tradisce e ci chattano.
> ...


Questi sono gli stessi che quando sgamati ti rispondono “è capitato”.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E può anche pensare di aver tirato scemo uno per anni, come accade a me da qualche anno.
> Ho una collaboratrice che prima me la fa annusare e poi si ritrae.
> A me serve viva, pertanto la lascio fare.
> Ma mai ho avuto intenzione di andare oltre con una di cui decido il valore del premio di partecipazione e autorizzo le ferie.
> Siamo matti? Poi divento ricattabile.


Questa è un'altra cosa ma non c'entra granché con quello di cui si sta parlando.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...cioè io ci provo, tu mi fai capire che ci stai e poi ti mando a cagare?
> Non ti pare un controsenso?


No non mi pare un controsenso.
Io ci provo con te ipotizziamo, ti faccio capire che ci starei e tu da bravo marito:

mi mandi a cagare
lo racconti a tua moglie

altro che creo l’aspettativa…


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa è un'altra cosa ma non c'entra granché con quello di cui si sta parlando.


se se….


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma capisci che non ha senso?
> Certo l’inganno come mezzo per scoprire il tradimento non è il massimo


'Non è il massimo' è un ossimoro, vero ?



Lostris ha detto:


> ma è il tradimento il peccato originale, non dimentichiamolo.


Al limite il tentativo del tradimento.



Lostris ha detto:


> Come quelli che si iscrivono ad un sito di incontri fingendosi qualcun altro per capire se il partner tradisce e ci chattano.
> Certo che non è il massimo della vita.
> Come non lo è guardare il telefono del partner.


Il telefono lo puoi tranquillamente guardare se hai un legittimo sospetto.

Se poi trovi riscontro al tuo sospetto direi che hai fatto benissimo a controllare (e comunque non c'entra nulla con quello di cui si sta parlando).


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E può anche pensare di aver tirato scemo uno per anni, come accade a me da qualche anno.
> Ho una collaboratrice che prima me la fa annusare e poi si ritrae.
> A me serve viva, pertanto la lascio fare.
> Ma mai ho avuto intenzione di andare oltre con una di cui decido il valore del premio di partecipazione e autorizzo le ferie.
> Siamo matti? Poi divento ricattabile.


Quella si chiama rizzacazzi 
Una ti tira scemo se sei tu che ci provi e lei fa finta di starci e poi per un motivo o per un altro non te la da mai


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quella si chiama rizzacazzi
> Una ti tira scemo se sei tu che ci provi e lei fa finta di starci e poi per un motivo o per un altro non te la da mai


Devo aggiornare il mio vocabolario allora…


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Devo aggiornare il mio vocabolario allora…


Ogni giorno si impara qualcosa


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ogni giorno si impara qualcosa


Non si può mai saperlo….


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Verità ,pensa un mio amico credeva che il ciclo della sua trombamica  gli durava quattro mesi ,il coglione credulone per scopare gli dava tanti soldini e pensare che era stato sposato per passa venti anni


Questo vuol dire essere scemo


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quella si chiama rizzacazzi
> Una ti tira scemo se sei tu che ci provi e lei fa finta di starci e poi per un motivo o per un altro non te la da mai


C'hanno chiamata mia figlia e una sua amica giusto l'altro giorno...morivo da ridere


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No non mi pare un controsenso.
> Io ci provo con te ipotizziamo, ti faccio capire che ci starei e tu da bravo marito:
> 
> mi mandi a cagare
> ...


La dinamica NON è questa.

La dinamica di cui si parla è quella dove @Pincopallino ci prova con un'amica di sua moglie.

L'amica di sua moglie non ha NESSUNA INTENZIONE di assecondare i fini tutto sommato espliciti di Pincopallino ma ciononostante si diverte a fargli credere il contrario e gioca alla grande al gioco della seduzione (cui ha certamente dato impulso per primo Pincopallino) fino a presentarsi all'incontro con la di lui moglie.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La dinamica NON è questa.
> 
> La dinamica di cui si parla è quella dove @Pincopallino ci prova con un'amica di sua moglie.
> 
> L'amica di sua moglie non ha NESSUNA INTENZIONE di assecondare i fini tutto sommato espliciti di Pincopallino ma ciononostante si diverte a fargli credere il contrario e gioca alla grande al gioco della seduzione (cui ha certamente dato impulso per primo Pincopallino) fino a presentarsi all'incontro con la di lui moglie.


Evidentemente questa tizia e la moglie di Pinco erano d'accordo per vedere dove arrivavi....


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La dinamica NON è questa.
> 
> La dinamica di cui si parla è quella dove @Pincopallino ci prova con un'amica di sua moglie.
> 
> L'amica di sua moglie non ha NESSUNA INTENZIONE di assecondare i fini tutto sommato espliciti di Pincopallino ma ciononostante si diverte a fargli credere il contrario e gioca alla grande al gioco della seduzione (cui ha certamente dato impulso per primo Pincopallino) fino a presentarsi all'incontro con la di lui moglie.


E pincopallino si dovrebbe ritrarre con la coda tra le gambe ben consapevole di aver fatto una grande figura di merda.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quella si chiama rizzacazzi
> Una ti tira scemo se sei tu che ci provi e lei fa finta di starci e poi per un motivo o per un altro non te la da mai


Con la differenza sostanziale che la rizzacazzi lo fa perché è di natura profumiera, nel caso di cui stiamo parlando la rizzacazzi fa volutamente la rizzacazzi (e anche di più) per far scoprire il segugio..


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Evidentemente questa tizia e la moglie di Pinco erano d'accordo per vedere dove arrivavi....


Evidentemente Pinco è uno stronzo perché ci prova e loro due sono due stronze perché lo mettono ARTIFICIALMENTE nelle condizioni di provarci invece di aver assestato un elegantissimo vaffanculo al primo approccio..


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E pincopallino si dovrebbe ritrarre con la coda tra le gambe ben consapevole di aver fatto una grande figura di merda.


Su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Evidentemente Pinco è uno stronzo perché ci prova e loro due sono due stronze perché lo mettono ARTIFICIALMENTE nelle condizioni di provarci invece di aver assestato un elegantissimo vaffanculo al primo approccio..


Ma Pinco, che è furbissimo, evita di mettersi in certe situazioni. 
Le uniche amiche di mia moglie che hanno trombato con me, lo hanno fatto in sua presenza.


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Al limite il tentativo del tradimento.


Naturalmente. Non sarebbe mai arrivato fino in fondo 



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il telefono lo puoi tranquillamente guardare se hai un legittimo sospetto.
> 
> Se poi trovi riscontro al tuo sospetto direi che hai fatto benissimo a controllare (e comunque non c'entra nulla con quello di cui si sta parlando).


Ah violare la privacy altrui con un legittimo sospetto si può fare.
Mentre, sempre con il legittimo sospetto, fingere ad esempio di essere un'altra per vedere se uno tradisce non si può.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Mi sembrate confusi o alla ricerca di responsabilità esterne.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Con la differenza sostanziale che la rizzacazzi lo fa perché è di natura profumiera, nel caso di cui stiamo parlando la rizzacazzi fa volutamente la rizzacazzi (e anche di più) per far scoprire il segugio..


Guarda che quella è capace che se ci provi ti prende a schiaffi, si mette a urlare e ti espone al pubblico ludibrio


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembrate confusi o alla ricerca di responsabilità esterne.


Sembrate chi? Io sono chiaro fin da sempre. Chi tradisce o tenta di tradire è l’unico responsabile del corno. Quindi non mischiare l’oro con l’ottone.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Evidentemente Pinco è uno stronzo perché ci prova e loro due sono due stronze perché lo mettono ARTIFICIALMENTE nelle condizioni di provarci invece di aver assestato un elegantissimo vaffanculo al primo approccio..


E ma siamo in democrazia...Pinco è libero di provarci come loro due sarebbero libero di prenderlo per i fondelli


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un giorno mi disse anche: se continui ad essere maschio, marito e padre come hai sempre fatto, se avanza qualcosa, proprio perché avanza a me non serve, dallo pure ad altre o altri se ritieni.
> Ed io ritengo.


Hai tanto sperma che avanza?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Hai tanto sperma che avanza?


Certo, lo imbottiglio e lo vendo.
Il mio agente di zona lo sta esponendo proprio ora alla fiera degli obei obei. Sta andando a ruba, peccato non abbiano ancora alzato il tetto del contante! La Meloni si deve desciulare a liberalizzare un po’ l’utilizzo del contante!


----------



## Foglia (7 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti sei comportata da amica. Poi ognuno fa le sye scelte
> Diverso da riferire un tradimento. Io non lo farei


Quando mi è capitato ho taciuto.  Anche se a sentire poi lei che magnificava il marito come persona assolutamente fedele mi ha messa un po' in imbarazzo.


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo, lo imbottiglio e lo vendo.
> Il mio agente di zona lo sta esponendo proprio ora alla fiera degli obei obei. Sta andando a ruba, peccato non abbiano ancora alzato il tetto del contante! La Meloni si deve desciulare a liberalizzare un po’ l’utilizzo del contante!


Cazz quest’anno agli Obej obej non ci vado. Altrimenti chiedevo dove fosse questa famosa bancarella.


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le uniche amiche di mia moglie che hanno trombato con me, lo hanno fatto in sua presenza.


Io le avrei fucilate altroché.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io le avrei fucilate altroché.


E difatti stai dove stai…


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cazz quest’anno agli Obej obej non ci vado. Altrimenti chiedevo dove fosse questa famosa bancarella.


Male, vacci subito, tutte proteine, a te potrei fare uno sconto!


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Questo vuol dire essere scemo


Forse si si è mangiato la sua bella liquidazione con donnine straniere


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Forse si si è mangiato la sua bella liquidazione con donnine straniere


Sempre meglio!!!!...un fenomeno


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Hai tanto sperma che avanza?


Quello in è sempre presente anche in un tarda età ,fidate


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sempre meglio!!!!...un fenomeno


Come dice il proverbio? 
Tira piu un pelo di fica che un carretto trainato dai buoi
Rido spero che non mi veda mia moglie ,la sto aspettando in macchina


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Come dice il proverbio?
> Tira piu un pelo di fica che un carretto trainato dai buoi
> Rido spero che non mi veda mia moglie ,la sto aspettando in macchina


Qualche volta mi ritrovo la tu moglie sotto casa


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Qualche volta mi ritrovo la tu moglie sotto casa


Spero di no ,dalle parte tue ci verrò per fare il turista, devo vedere bene sempre fatto in modo superficiale


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Poi quando dico che ci sono cazzi con un corpo attaccato, dite che esagero.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi quando dico che ci sono cazzi con un corpo attaccato, dite che esagero.


Questa definizione la trovo sempre più perfetta


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda che quella è capace che se ci provi ti prende a schiaffi, si mette a urlare e ti espone al pubblico ludibrio


'Quella' chi ?


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Quella' chi ?


la rizzacazzi


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah violare la privacy altrui con un legittimo sospetto si può fare.
> Mentre, sempre con il legittimo sospetto, fingere ad esempio di essere un'altra per vedere se uno tradisce non si può.


Se il legittimo sospetto è fondato la risposta nel primo caso è SI.

Se si 'finge' e si risponde ad un input al solo scopo di vedere dove si vuole arrivare (reagendo positivamente a quell'input e, anzi, alimentandolo) la risposta è NO.

Nel PRIMO caso si osserva una situazione alla quale si è estranei, nel SECONDO si partecipa attivamente ad una sollecitazione esterna.

Si chiama 'induzione all'errore' ed è prevista anche dal codice penale.

P.S. : per la consulenza sono 100 euro ma va bene anche una birra.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno dice che il tradimento subìto può essere una opportunità. Al di là di discorsi superficiali, può essere vero.
> Ovviamente è una opportunità come può esserlo una guerra, un incidente, una malattia o un lutto, opportunità di cui vorremmo fare a meno, ma sono eventi destabilizzanti che possono, non è automatico, farci ragionare su noi stessi.
> Tu devi ragionare sulla tua idea e il tuo sentire la relazione e il rapporto sessuale.
> Quando entrai qui una donna molto intelligente e che mi fu molto vicina in un modo che mi sorprese e a cui voglio bene tuttora (è morta) mi sconvolse con l’affermazione che ognuno è padrone del proprio corpo e cosa ci fa non riguarda il partner.
> ...


Questo “evento” è stato talmente stabilizzante che ha mutato molte cose in me. Sono molto diverso rispetto a 5 mesi fa. Mia moglie mi dice spesso che mi preferisce di gran lunga ora. Non che le facessi mancare niente, ma la differenza sta nei particolari. Per esempio prima finito di cenare mi spostavo in sala con i ragazzi e lei metteva a posto, ora mettiamo a posto insieme e resto in cucina fino a quando non è tutto a posto, se rimane poco da fare e lei preferisce finire da sola comunque mi siedo e resto a tenerle compagnia, lo stesso dicasi per stirare e stendere e molte altre cose di casa. A letto mi trova molto più passionale e la cerco molto di più, è venuto fuori “l’ animale L” represso che era in me, prima molte cose non le chiedevo ne le dicevo ora mi sono “spettro del tutto”, la riempio di coccole e la cerco spesso durante la giornata. Molto spesso lei andava a fare la spesa da sola ora andiamo sempre insieme, e molte altre piccole cose… insomma mi sente molto più presente e si sente più amata. Il fatto è che non mi sforzo, mi viene tutto naturale. Detto ciò, mi sento più “sensibile” vero che ho pianto (e piango ancora) molto, ma questa sensibilità mi porta anche a “vederel molte cose che prima ignoravo o che “passavo dritto” senza rendermi conto, difficile da spiegare ma, intendo per esempio quando la gente parla peso le parole in modo diverso, ho imparato a riconoscere il linguaccio del viso e del corpo, da una smorfia capisco delle cose che prima non mi passavano e anche dall’ anticamera del cervello….. insomma mi sento “diverso”, e non sto dicendo migliore in tutto, anzi…. Alcuni nuovi aspetti non mi piacciono per niente, tipo la sensibilità che mi porta magari ad un cambiamento di umore repentino magari per delle cavolate, mi basta una canzone con ha frase particolare e/o una scena di un film a mandarmi in crisi, a pensare a riflettere. Per intenderci mi sento come se fossi bipolare (ma non lo sono), o forse, peggio ancora, borderline.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se il legittimo sospetto è fondato la risposta nel primo caso è SI.
> 
> Se si 'finge' e si risponde ad un input al solo scopo di vedere dove si vuole arrivare (reagendo positivamente a quell'input e, anzi, alimentandolo) la risposta è NO.
> 
> ...


sì sì come lasciare la macchina aperta, se te la rubano è colpa tua


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E difatti stai dove stai…


Sisì ma infatti non vorrei essere al suo posto.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Male, vacci subito, tutte proteine, a te potrei fare uno sconto!


Io lo voglio aggratissss.



ologramma ha detto:


> Forse si si è mangiato la sua bella liquidazione con donnine straniere


O italiane. Non solo le straniere mangiano i soldi.


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Quello in è sempre presente anche in un tarda età ,fidate


Meglio così.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì sì come lasciare la macchina aperta, se te la rubano è colpa tua


Certo, uguale proprio.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Questo “evento” è stato talmente stabilizzante che ha mutato molte cose in me. Sono molto diverso rispetto a 5 mesi fa. Mia moglie mi dice spesso che mi preferisce di gran lunga ora. Non che le facessi mancare niente, ma la differenza sta nei particolari. Per esempio prima finito di cenare mi spostavo in sala con i ragazzi e lei metteva a posto, ora mettiamo a posto insieme e resto in cucina fino a quando non è tutto a posto, se rimane poco da fare e lei preferisce finire da sola comunque mi siedo e resto a tenerle compagnia, lo stesso dicasi per stirare e stendere e molte altre cose di casa. A letto mi trova molto più passionale e la cerco molto di più, è venuto fuori “l’ animale L” represso che era in me, prima molte cose non le chiedevo ne le dicevo ora mi sono “spettro del tutto”, la riempio di coccole e la cerco spesso durante la giornata. Molto spesso lei andava a fare la spesa da sola ora andiamo sempre insieme, e molte altre piccole cose… insomma mi sente molto più presente e si sente più amata. Il fatto è che non mi sforzo, mi viene tutto naturale. Detto ciò, mi sento più “sensibile” vero che ho pianto (e piango ancora) molto, ma questa sensibilità mi porta anche a “vederel molte cose che prima ignoravo o che “passavo dritto” senza rendermi conto, difficile da spiegare ma, intendo per esempio quando la gente parla peso le parole in modo diverso, ho imparato a riconoscere il linguaccio del viso e del corpo, da una smorfia capisco delle cose che prima non mi passavano e anche dall’ anticamera del cervello….. insomma mi sento “diverso”, e non sto dicendo migliore in tutto, anzi…. Alcuni nuovi aspetti non mi piacciono per niente, tipo la sensibilità che mi porta magari ad un cambiamento di umore repentino magari per delle cavolate, mi basta una canzone con ha frase particolare e/o una scena di un film a mandarmi in crisi, a pensare a riflettere. Per intenderci mi sento come se fossi bipolare (ma non lo sono), o forse, peggio ancora, borderline.


Sei solo 'scosso' e molto del tuo equilibrio passerà inevitabilmente dal suo comportamento.


----------



## Venice30 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Scusate l'offtopic, ma Arcistufo che fine ha fatto?


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, uguale proprio.


ti dicono che è istigazione, quello che hai detto tu





Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusate l'offtopic, ma Arcistufo che fine ha fatto?


ha detto che è impegnato questo mese


----------



## Venice30 (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ha detto che è impegnato questo mese


Ah ok, grazie


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ah ok, grazie


figurati


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> l'ho letta/sentita anche altre volte questa frase e, ora come allora, mi lascia sempre un poco interdetto
> mi sembra sempre una estrema esasperazione del concetto, sacrosanto, che non si è proprietà dell'altro.
> Però, come tutte le estremizzazioni spesso si spingono così lontano dall'interpretazione comune o, passami il termine, popolana, di certi concetti da sconfinare in qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che se nel 99% dei casi, è ’ il tuo corpo a non essere completamente dell’altro ma al contrario non vale… ecco spiegato il motivo per cui i tradimenti vengono celati


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mia moglie a differenza della tua e di quelle di altri, sa che sono infedele. Essendo colta, sexy, economicamente indipendente da me, potrebbe volendo, chiudere la nostra storia in 5 minuti.
> Ma come lei stessa più volte mi ha detto, non è qualche scopata extra con più o meno coinvolgimento che mina la nostra unione.
> Ueh parole sue.
> Un giorno mi disse anche: se continui ad essere maschio, marito e padre come hai sempre fatto, se avanza qualcosa, proprio perché avanza a me non serve, dallo pure ad altre o altri se ritieni.
> Ed io ritengo.


Mah, se fosse vero quello che racconti , e do per scontato che sia cosi, potrebbe essere che tradisci tua moglie non tanto perche’ sei un passera lover,  ma perche’ hai il terrore che lei ti molli. 
me ho visto un altro qui esattamente uguaglio. 
Boh. L’ho buttata li. C’e’ chi tradisce anche per questo .


----------



## ROSSY8627 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> anche a discapito dell’ amore reciproco che proviamo, dei figli e della famiglia.


Già solo per questa ultima frase vale la pena riprovarci! Potrebbe essere stato un solo evento isolato di cui si è pentita, diversa sarebbe stata una relazione parallela più lunga.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Questo “evento” è stato talmente stabilizzante che ha mutato molte cose in me. Sono molto diverso rispetto a 5 mesi fa. Mia moglie mi dice spesso che mi preferisce di gran lunga ora. Non che le facessi mancare niente, ma la differenza sta nei particolari. Per esempio prima finito di cenare mi spostavo in sala con i ragazzi e lei metteva a posto, ora mettiamo a posto insieme e resto in cucina fino a quando non è tutto a posto, se rimane poco da fare e lei preferisce finire da sola comunque mi siedo e resto a tenerle compagnia, lo stesso dicasi per stirare e stendere e molte altre cose di casa. A letto mi trova molto più passionale e la cerco molto di più, è venuto fuori “l’ animale L” represso che era in me, prima molte cose non le chiedevo ne le dicevo ora mi sono “spettro del tutto”, la riempio di coccole e la cerco spesso durante la giornata. Molto spesso lei andava a fare la spesa da sola ora andiamo sempre insieme, e molte altre piccole cose… insomma mi sente molto più presente e si sente più amata. Il fatto è che non mi sforzo, mi viene tutto naturale. Detto ciò, mi sento più “sensibile” vero che ho pianto (e piango ancora) molto, ma questa sensibilità mi porta anche a “vederel molte cose che prima ignoravo o che “passavo dritto” senza rendermi conto, difficile da spiegare ma, intendo per esempio quando la gente parla peso le parole in modo diverso, ho imparato a riconoscere il linguaccio del viso e del corpo, da una smorfia capisco delle cose che prima non mi passavano e anche dall’ anticamera del cervello….. insomma mi sento “diverso”, e non sto dicendo migliore in tutto, anzi…. Alcuni nuovi aspetti non mi piacciono per niente, tipo la sensibilità che mi porta magari ad un cambiamento di umore repentino magari per delle cavolate, mi basta una canzone con ha frase particolare e/o una scena di un film a mandarmi in crisi, a pensare a riflettere. Per intenderci mi sento *come se fossi bipolare (ma non lo sono), o forse, peggio ancora, borderline*.


Non esageriamo con i termini (sono patologie psichiatriche molto gravi) direi sensibile e umorale. La paura della perdita della persona verso cui hai sviluppato attaccamento, ti ha fatto produrre gli ormoni dell’attaccamento. Poi passa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Questo “evento” è stato talmente stabilizzante che ha mutato molte cose in me. Sono molto diverso rispetto a 5 mesi fa. Mia moglie mi dice spesso che mi preferisce di gran lunga ora. Non che le facessi mancare niente, ma la differenza sta nei particolari. Per esempio prima finito di cenare mi spostavo in sala con i ragazzi e lei metteva a posto, ora mettiamo a posto insieme e resto in cucina fino a quando non è tutto a posto, se rimane poco da fare e lei preferisce finire da sola comunque mi siedo e resto a tenerle compagnia, lo stesso dicasi per stirare e stendere e molte altre cose di casa. A letto mi trova molto più passionale e la cerco molto di più, è venuto fuori “l’ animale L” represso che era in me, prima molte cose non le chiedevo ne le dicevo ora mi sono “spettro del tutto”, la riempio di coccole e la cerco spesso durante la giornata. Molto spesso lei andava a fare la spesa da sola ora andiamo sempre insieme, e molte altre piccole cose… insomma mi sente molto più presente e si sente più amata. Il fatto è che non mi sforzo, mi viene tutto naturale. Detto ciò, mi sento più “sensibile” vero che ho pianto (e piango ancora) molto, ma questa sensibilità mi porta anche a “vederel molte cose che prima ignoravo o che “passavo dritto” senza rendermi conto, difficile da spiegare ma, intendo per esempio quando la gente parla peso le parole in modo diverso, ho imparato a riconoscere il linguaccio del viso e del corpo, da una smorfia capisco delle cose che prima non mi passavano e anche dall’ anticamera del cervello….. insomma mi sento “diverso”, e non sto dicendo migliore in tutto, anzi…. Alcuni nuovi aspetti non mi piacciono per niente, tipo la sensibilità che mi porta magari ad un cambiamento di umore repentino magari per delle cavolate, mi basta una canzone con ha frase particolare e/o una scena di un film a mandarmi in crisi, a pensare a riflettere. Per intenderci mi sento come se fossi bipolare (ma non lo sono), o forse, peggio ancora, borderline.


Ciò scusa...
Dopo il tradimento?
Hai avuto questo cambiamento..
In meglio?
Sei presente...aiuti...trombi come se non ci fosse un domani?
Ami tua moglie più di prima...
Lei è super pentita...
Sa di miracoloso sta cosa...
Cmq se è veramente così sono contenta per te...
Sono pochi quelli che ho sentito hanno tratto beneficio dallo scoprire un tradimento...
Oltretutto sei diventato anche più sensibile...
Veramente incredibile...


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se il legittimo sospetto è fondato la risposta nel primo caso è SI.
> 
> Se si 'finge' e si risponde ad un input al solo scopo di vedere dove si vuole arrivare (reagendo positivamente a quell'input e, anzi, alimentandolo) la risposta è NO.
> 
> ...


@Brunetta dimmi pure, cos'è che non riesci a capire ?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciò scusa...
> Dopo il tradimento?
> Hai avuto questo cambiamento..
> In meglio?
> ...


Anche io non ho capito perché di questo suo cambiamebto. Era lei che doveva dimostrare non lui. 
in piu che hai confessato (cosa che io non avrei apprezzato) sono io cheti sto attaccato invece che il contrario? Certo che a lei fa piacere.Non le sembrerà vero


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sisì ma infatti non vorrei essere al suo posto.
> 
> 
> Io lo voglio aggratissss.
> ...


Beh, il tuo di posto non è che sia chissà che neh. Almeno mia moglie ci sta per scelta sua e si piglia tutto. Tu gli avanzi e per di più di nascosto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io non ho capito perché di questo suo cambiamebto. Era lei che doveva dimostrare non lui.
> in piu che hai confessato (cosa che io non avrei apprezzato) sono io cheti sto attaccato invece che il contrario? Certo che a lei fa piacere.Non le sembrerà vero


Esattamente....si è ritrovata in un nano secondo un marito "ideale" e "perfetto"...


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

non la molla 5 minuti per paura che smessaggi con l'altro


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah, se fosse vero quello che racconti , e do per scontato che sia cosi, potrebbe essere che tradisci tua moglie non tanto perche’ sei un passera lover,  ma perche’ hai il terrore che lei ti molli.
> me ho visto un altro qui esattamente uguaglio.
> Boh. L’ho buttata li. C’e’ chi tradisce anche per questo .


Uhm...effettivamente se mi mollasse per me sarebbe un vero disastro umanitario e lei lo sa bene. Dove la trovo una che mi sopporta e supporta così? Siamo matti? Non potrei mai vivere senza di lei! E se tornassi indietro me la risposerei pure, magari una decina danni dopo.


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Già solo per questa ultima frase vale la pena riprovarci! Potrebbe essere stato un solo evento isolato di cui si è pentita, diversa sarebbe stata una relazione parallela più lunga.


Amore reciproco ok. Ma mai rimanere insieme solo per i figli. Quello no.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh, il tuo di posto non è che sia chissà che neh. Almeno mia moglie ci sta per scelta sua e si piglia tutto. Tu gli avanzi e per di più di nascosto.


Sì ma se devo pigliarmi tutto e poi avere le corna sinceramente anche no.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciò scusa...
> Dopo il tradimento?
> Hai avuto questo cambiamento..
> In meglio?
> ...


Non ti sto prendendo in giro, probabilmente ha ragione Brunetta, la
Paura della perdita della persona amata ha fatto sviluppare gli ormoni dell’ attaccamento… o non lo so cosa sia scattato nella mia testa…. Poi… non è detto che sia tutto positivo, per esempio mi piaceva giocare alla PlayStation e ho appeso il joypad al chiodo, seguivo il calcio in modo assiderale e ora non ho più voglia di guardare una partita, insomma in tante altre cose mi sento svuotato. Ma…. Mi sento anche su un ottovolante, la amo, la desidero, quando siamo insieme sto bene, facciamo le cose di casa insieme, a letto stiamo molto vicini con coccole o altro…. ma al contempo delle volte (sopratutto quando sono da solo), mi parte un pianto isterico, con rabbia incorporata e mi viene voglia di cacciarla a calci in culo…. Insomma sono instabile…. Molto instabile.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente....si è ritrovata in un nano secondo un marito "ideale" e "perfetto"...


Bravissima…. Sai che gli ho detto in faccia esattamente quello che hai scritto? È proprio così…. Lei avrebbe dovuto fare un cambio repentino, c’è stato ma non così profondo come il mio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ti sto prendendo in giro, probabilmente ha ragione Brunetta, la
> Paura della perdita della persona amata ha fatto sviluppare gli ormoni dell’ attaccamento… o non lo so cosa sia scattato nella mia testa…. Poi… non è detto che sia tutto positivo, per esempio mi piaceva giocare alla PlayStation e ho appeso il joypad al chiodo, seguivo il calcio in modo assiderale e ora non ho più voglia di guardare una partita, insomma in tante altre cose mi sento svuotato. Ma…. Mi sento anche su un ottovolante, la amo, la desidero, quando siamo insieme sto bene, facciamo le cose di casa insieme, a letto stiamo molto vicini con coccole o altro…. ma al contempo delle volte (sopratutto quando sono da solo), mi parte un pianto isterico, con rabbia incorporata e mi viene voglia di cacciarla a calci in culo…. Insomma sono instabile…. Molto instabile.


Beh ..sulla play... standing ovation....solo con questo stai sfiorando la santità...
Sull ultima parte.... è preoccupante questa tua instabilità...
Perché potrebbe sfociare in una violenza inaudita...
All esterno tutti vi vedranno come la Happy family...
Mentre in realtà in te cova...il risentimento...la voglia di vendetta...se continui così verrà fuori all improvviso...magari per una cazzata...ma potresti reagire in maniera esagerata spropositata con effetti...tragici...
Attenzione


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente....si è ritrovata in un nano secondo un marito "ideale" e "perfetto"...


Beh…. Certo…. Con il rischio che la mia instabilità potrebbe portarmi un giorno a non sopportare più la situazione e a cacciarla di casa a calci nel deretano. Tutto vero quello che ho scritto è tutto giusto le osservazioni, ma ho anche scritto che mi sento “bipolare” (giusto per far capire il mio stato), e sono cosciente che non posso andare avanti tutta la vita con lo tsunami che mi sento dentro, se questa cosa non passerà, potrò amare quanto voglio mia moglie e provare passione, ma mi troverò costretto a lasciarla. Mica si può vivere in eterno gioeindo e godendo ma poi ritrovarmi a piangere disperatamente se sento una canzone o guardo la scena di un film o mi viene in mente l’ immagine di mia moglie che mi tradisce. Sono passati circa 5 mesi e vi garantisco che ogni giorno penso a quello che è successo e non passa giorno che non mi scendono le lacrime.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ..sulla play... standing ovation....solo con questo stai sfiorando la santità...
> Sull ultima parte.... è preoccupante questa tua instabilità...
> Perché potrebbe sfociare in una violenza inaudita...
> All esterno tutti vi vedranno come la Happy family...
> ...


Non penso proprio che esploderei con effetti tragici. La cosa più tragica potrebbe essere preparargli le valigie e accompagnarla alla porta.tutto il resto, invece, è giusto, da fuori sembriamo si la happy family, ma ogni mattina indosso la mia bella maschera e camuffo quello che ho dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> @Brunetta dimmi pure, cos'è che non riesci a capire ?


Che cerchi altri colpevoli in una situazione in cui c’è uno che ci prova e il colpevole è lui, il pirla, MA nei confronti della sua partner, non in confronto a uno sconosciuto e se una donna si diverte a prendere in giro il pirla non è colpevole di nulla.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non penso proprio che esploderei con effetti tragici. La cosa più tragica potrebbe essere preparargli le valigie e accompagnarla alla porta.tutto il resto, invece, è giusto, da fuori sembriamo si la happy family, ma ogni mattina indosso la mia bella maschera e camuffo quello che ho dentro.


E ma mica è normale vivere così....
Anche per lei...
Mica può una mattina trovarti incattivito e finire in mezzo ad una strada...
O la perdoni...
O non la perdoni...
Mica puoi farla vivere sull ottovolante a vita ..
Lei ha fatto la cazzata di lavarsi la coscienza...
Doveva starsene zitta ...e scacciare i suoi demoni interiori da sola...
Non lasciarli vagare nel vs rapporto...
Sarete ormai sempre in 3...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Amore reciproco ok. Ma mai rimanere insieme solo per i figli. Quello no.
> 
> 
> Sì ma se devo pigliarmi tutto e poi avere le corna sinceramente anche no.


Le corna son corna quando fatte di nascosto. Io non ho segreti. E il tuo uomo con te? Non si può mai saperlo...ma se mente così facilmente alla madre dei suoi figli...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh…. Certo…. Con il rischio che la mia instabilità potrebbe portarmi un giorno a non sopportare più la situazione e a cacciarla di casa a calci nel deretano. Tutto vero quello che ho scritto è tutto giusto le osservazioni, ma ho anche scritto che mi sento “bipolare” (giusto per far capire il mio stato), e sono cosciente che non posso andare avanti tutta la vita con lo tsunami che mi sento dentro, se questa cosa non passerà, potrò amare quanto voglio mia moglie e provare passione, ma mi troverò costretto a lasciarla. Mica si può vivere in eterno gioeindo e godendo ma poi ritrovarmi a piangere disperatamente se sento una canzone o guardo la scena di un film o mi viene in mente l’ immagine di mia moglie che mi tradisce. Sono passati circa 5 mesi e vi garantisco che ogni giorno penso a quello che è successo e non passa giorno che non mi scendono le lacrime.


Le lacrime vedendo film o sentendo canzoni passa.
Però un supporto psicologico è utile


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E ma mica è normale vivere così....
> Anche per lei...
> Mica può una mattina trovarti incattivito e finire in mezzo ad una strada...
> O la perdoni...
> ...


Ci hai azzeccato in pieno. Lei soffre molto la mia instabilità, mi dice spesso che si sente sempre in discussione, si sente sempre con un piede fuori casa. Nonostante vede che l’ amo, teme sempre che da un giorno all altro potrebbe vincere “ l’ altro io” e lasciarla. Non riesco a perdonarla ma non riesco neanche a lasciarla, entrambe le cose so no o più forti di me, insmma…. Sono nel limbo. Lei mi ha fatto una confessione totale. Dietro a mie domande (anche intime) ha risposto con la sincerità, anche se quarta poteva farmi male. E tra le
Confessioni che mi ha fatto, c’è anche quella che quando è andata in motel era convinta che sarebbe stata quell’ unica volta, che non sarebbe più andata (così è stato), ma che questo sarebbe rimasto un suo segreto con cui sarebbe riuscita a conviverci senza problemi. Se non fosse che appena uscita dal motel, ha realizzato la gravità di quello che aveva fatto, una volta a casa era nervosisisima, non riusciva mrnamchr a guardarmi in faccia, si vedeva lontano un miglio che c’era qualcosa di strano e dietro alla mia doppia dimanda( cosa è? Dimmi cosa c’è? ) è crollata e mi ha detto del tradimento. Non sarebbe riuscita a convivere con quel peso, si sentiva una merda. Ha confessato, certo brutto passare la palla a me, ma lei non aveva altra scelta.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le lacrime vedendo film o sentendo canzoni passa.
> Però un supporto psicologico è utile


 E che ci devo fare con uno psicologo? Gli devo dire “mia moglie mi ha tradito… che faccio?”… no…. Voglio decidere da solo, con il tempo,
Sputando sangue e piangendo ma da solo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> . Ha confessato, certo brutto passare la palla a me, ma lei non aveva altra scelta.


No aveva una scelta ...
Anzi 2...
Non andare in motel...
O semplicemente dopo esserci andata stare zitta...
Io quando ho tradito mio marito sono stata sul.punto di confessare non so quante volte...
Ma per fortuna ha vinto l istinto di sopravvivenza e sono stata zitta...
Perché per quanto uno ne dica...
Si tradisce perché si ha voglia...
Nessuno mi ha obbligato ad andare in motel il mercoledì mattina ..
Ci sono andata con le mie gambe...


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le corna son corna quando fatte di nascosto. Io non ho segreti.


Infatti sto dicendo che io così non riuscirei. sia che sia di nascosto che non.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ci hai azzeccato in pieno. Lei soffre molto la mia instabilità, mi dice spesso che si sente sempre in discussione, si sente sempre con un piede fuori casa. Nonostante vede che l’ amo, teme sempre che da un giorno all altro potrebbe vincere “ l’ altro io” e lasciarla. Non riesco a perdonarla ma non riesco neanche a lasciarla, entrambe le cose so no o più forti di me, insmma…. Sono nel limbo. Lei mi ha fatto una confessione totale. Dietro a mie domande (anche intime) ha risposto con la sincerità, anche se quarta poteva farmi male. E tra le
> Confessioni che mi ha fatto, c’è anche quella che quando è andata in motel era convinta che sarebbe stata quell’ unica volta, che non sarebbe più andata (così è stato), ma che questo sarebbe rimasto un suo segreto con cui sarebbe riuscita a conviverci senza problemi. Se non fosse che appena uscita dal motel, ha realizzato la gravità di quello che aveva fatto, una volta a casa era nervosisisima, non riusciva mrnamchr a guardarmi in faccia, si vedeva lontano un miglio che c’era qualcosa di strano e dietro alla mia doppia dimanda( cosa è? Dimmi cosa c’è? ) è crollata e mi ha detto del tradimento. Non sarebbe riuscita a convivere con quel peso, si sentiva una merda. Ha confessato, certo brutto passare la palla a me, ma lei non aveva altra scelta.


Paracula


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E che ci devo fare con uno psicologo? Gli devo dire “mia moglie mi ha tradito… che faccio?”… no…. Voglio decidere da solo, con il tempo,
> Sputando sangue e piangendo ma da solo.


 e allora cosa ci fai qui?
Hai bisogno di capire te stesso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e allora cosa ci fai qui?
> Hai bisogno di capire te stesso.


È nel posto giusto...
Tutti prima o poi...qua si ritrovano...!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È nel posto giusto...
> Tutti prima o poi...qua si ritrovano...!


Tutti... non esageriamo.
Sia perché non tutti sperimentano il tradimento, in qualsiasi ruolo, sia perché c’è una enorme quantità di persone che pensa che non ci sia niente da capire. 
Alberto ha sbalzi di umore perché non capisce niente di sé.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti... non esageriamo.
> Sia perché non tutti sperimentano il tradimento, in qualsiasi ruolo, sia perché c’è una enorme quantità di persone che pensa che non ci sia niente da capire.
> Alberto ha sbalzi di umore perché non capisce niente di sé.


Io sono più fiduciosa...
Lui non capisce... perché semplicemente non ha elaborato il tradimento...
Se l avesse fatto...
L avrebbe lasciata ..o perdonata in pieno...


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti... non esageriamo.
> Sia perché non tutti sperimentano il tradimento, in qualsiasi ruolo, sia perché c’è una enorme quantità di persone che pensa che non ci sia niente da capire.
> Alberto ha sbalzi di umore perché non capisce niente di sé.


E non va neanche dallo psicologo perché si vergogna di essere stato tradito


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Questo “evento” è stato talmente stabilizzante che ha mutato molte cose in me. Sono molto diverso rispetto a 5 mesi fa. Mia moglie mi dice spesso che mi preferisce di gran lunga ora. Non che le facessi mancare niente, ma la differenza sta nei particolari. Per esempio prima finito di cenare mi spostavo in sala con i ragazzi e lei metteva a posto, ora mettiamo a posto insieme e resto in cucina fino a quando non è tutto a posto, se rimane poco da fare e lei preferisce finire da sola comunque mi siedo e resto a tenerle compagnia, lo stesso dicasi per stirare e stendere e molte altre cose di casa. A letto mi trova molto più passionale e la cerco molto di più, è venuto fuori “l’ animale L” represso che era in me, prima molte cose non le chiedevo ne le dicevo ora mi sono “spettro del tutto”, la riempio di coccole e la cerco spesso durante la giornata. Molto spesso lei andava a fare la spesa da sola ora andiamo sempre insieme, e molte altre piccole cose… insomma mi sente molto più presente e si sente più amata. Il fatto è che non mi sforzo, mi viene tutto naturale. Detto ciò, mi sento più “sensibile” vero che ho pianto (e piango ancora) molto, ma questa sensibilità mi porta anche a “vederel molte cose che prima ignoravo o che “passavo dritto” senza rendermi conto, difficile da spiegare ma, intendo per esempio quando la gente parla peso le parole in modo diverso, ho imparato a riconoscere il linguaccio del viso e del corpo, da una smorfia capisco delle cose che prima non mi passavano e anche dall’ anticamera del cervello….. insomma mi sento “diverso”, e non sto dicendo migliore in tutto, anzi…. Alcuni nuovi aspetti non mi piacciono per niente, tipo la sensibilità che mi porta magari ad un cambiamento di umore repentino magari per delle cavolate, mi basta una canzone con ha frase particolare e/o una scena di un film a mandarmi in crisi, a pensare a riflettere. Per intenderci mi sento come se fossi bipolare (ma non lo sono), o forse, peggio ancora, borderline.


Perché hai cambiato comportamento? 
Tua moglie ora dice che sei una persona migliore, perché non lo hai fatto prima. Dovevi obbligatoriamente sentire la minaccia di perderla per comportarti da vero marito?


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Già solo per questa ultima frase vale la pena riprovarci! Potrebbe essere stato un solo evento isolato di cui si è pentita, diversa sarebbe stata una relazione parallela più lunga.


No no nessuna relazione parallela. Conosco il centro, so chi è lui, ho tutte le prove che mi ha raccontato esattamente quello che è successo e resta il fatto che ha confessato di sua spontaneità. Putroppo in me resta sempre il tarlo “ ma perché”?”. Lei stessa mi ha detto che il problema era lei, che non le ho mai fatto mancare niente, che sta bene con me, che sono il suo punto di riferimento oltre a tante altre belle paroline. Ma ormai ho questo tarlo continuo nella mia testa che non riesco proprio a scacciare: “PERCHÉ?”. Non lo capirò mai…. Cosa porta una persona che ama suo marito, la sua famiglia, che sta bene, che ha tutto quello che desidera, a rischiare di perdere tutto per una cosa del genere? Per assurdo, avrei capito di più, una relazione do ti ua con innamoramento dell’ amante : “ mi sono innamorata, che ci posso fare? Arrivederci e grazie”. Ma così no…così mi sembra proprio da stupidi, da fuori di testa, da folli. E quindi… mi domando….
MA PERCHÉ?


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E non va neanche dallo psicologo perché si vergogna di essere stato tradito


Anche .


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché hai cambiato comportamento?
> Tua moglie ora dice che sei una persona migliore, perché non lo hai fatto prima. Dovevi obbligatoriamente sentire la minaccia di perderla per comportarti da vero marito?


Ginevra, ma mi sono comportato da marito, certo non perfetto come ora, ma… non mi sono comoritato male. Cioè…. Sono un imprenditore e ho messo sempre quello
Che guadagno a disposizione della famiglia (credimi che molti dividono), lei può attingere al conto famigliare senza problemi per tutto quello che vuole, facciamo viaggi, weekend, frequentiamo centri sportivi, andiamo a mangiare fuori e a ballare tutte le settimane, a letto abbiamo sempre avuto una buona intesa ( non gli ho mai detto di no quando mi cercava lei è comunque avevano rapporti frequenti…. Non come ora ma frequenti). Certo che, come detto prima, la mia assenza era spesso dopo cena, andavo in sala e lei sparecchiava e puliva, quando stirava e stendeva lo faceva da sola, ecc… insomma la casa era di totale gestione sua. Ma per questo allora giustifichiamo un tradimento? No dai….. certo si deve sempre migliorare ma non penso che sono stato un marito con grosse mancanze… anzi…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei stessa mi ha detto che il problema era lei, che non le ho mai fatto mancare niente, che sta bene con me, che sono il suo punto di riferimento oltre a tante altre belle paroline. Ma orma


Semplicemente....se ricordo bene tu sei stato l unico per tua moglie?
Se la risposta è si ..
Voleva...qualcosa ...di diverso ..
Che poi il diverso...sia stato troppo diverso e non godurioso...l ha destabilizzata...
Probabilmente si aspettava un sesso da rocco Siffredi...
Ma...l aspettativa era troppo alta...
E da lì...una delusione tremenda...un senso di frustazione...
Una confessione seguita...per mettere un cerotto su una crepa immane...


----------



## ionio36 (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È nel posto giusto...
> Tutti prima o poi...qua si ritrovano...!


Ma tu perché sei qua, se posso permettermi di chiedertelo?
Per redimerti, per parlare con qualcuno di questa cosa o per altro?


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e allora cosa ci fai qui?
> Hai bisogno di capire te stesso.


 Sono qui perché … mi sento solo…. Non ho detto quello che è successo a nessuno, qui ho trovato tanta gente che ha tradito e tanti che sono stati traditi e mi sento “in compagnia”, oltre che naturalmente ascoltare, confrontarmi e cercare di fare chiarezza dentro me, magari anche con dei consigli.
N.b. Brunetta, devo ammettere che le tue risposte mi sono piaciute molto, le trovo tra le più “riflessive” e mi sono servite parecchio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ma tu perché sei qua, se posso permettermi di chiedertelo?
> Per redimerti, per parlare con qualcuno di questa cosa o per altro?


Io ?
Solo per rompere le palle ..

Non mi devo redimere..

Ho già parlato a sufficienza di quello che ho fatto..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no nessuna relazione parallela. Conosco il centro, so chi è lui, ho tutte le prove che mi ha raccontato esattamente quello che è successo e resta il fatto che ha confessato di sua spontaneità. Putroppo in me resta sempre il tarlo “ ma perché”?”. Lei stessa mi ha detto che il problema era lei, che non le ho mai fatto mancare niente, che sta bene con me, che sono il suo punto di riferimento oltre a tante altre belle paroline. Ma ormai ho questo tarlo continuo nella mia testa che non riesco proprio a scacciare: “PERCHÉ?”. Non lo capirò mai…. Cosa porta una persona che ama suo marito, la sua famiglia, che sta bene, che ha tutto quello che desidera, a rischiare di perdere tutto per una cosa del genere? Per assurdo, avrei capito di più, una relazione do ti ua con innamoramento dell’ amante : “ mi sono innamorata, che ci posso fare? Arrivederci e grazie”. Ma così no…così mi sembra proprio da stupidi, da fuori di testa, da folli. E quindi… mi domando….
> MA PERCHÉ?


Quale perché troveresti valido?


----------



## ionio36 (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Semplicemente....se ricordo bene tu sei stato l unico per tua moglie?
> Se la risposta è si ..
> Voleva...qualcosa ...di diverso ..
> Che poi il diverso...sia stato troppo diverso e non godurioso...l ha destabilizzata...
> ...


Rocco sarà anche bravo, ma dietro c'è un "doping", non da poco! Tutti bravi così!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Rocco sarà anche bravo, ma dietro c'è un "doping", non da poco! Tutti bravi così!!


Beh...
Se sei invidioso ...provalo anche tu ..


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Anche .


E ora le stai sempre appresso per controllatla
Poi se un giorno decidessi di lasciarla, potresti anche vantarti di essere stato un marito perfetto


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Rocco sarà anche bravo, ma dietro c'è un "doping", non da poco! Tutti bravi così!!


24 cm di uccello non li fai col doping 
Non iniziamo ad andare a cercare scuse sceme


----------



## ionio36 (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ?
> Solo per rompere le palle ..
> 
> Non mi devo redimere..
> ...


Ottimo, una rompipalle redenta!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ottimo, una rompipalle redenta!


Non mi devo redimere...
Rendenta manco per il cazzo


----------



## ionio36 (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non mi devo redimere...
> Rendenta manco per il cazzo


Bene, sei però un po' fumina!


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Semplicemente....se ricordo bene tu sei stato l unico per tua moglie?
> Se la risposta è si ..
> Voleva...qualcosa ...di diverso ..
> Che poi il diverso...sia stato troppo diverso e non godurioso...l ha destabilizzata...
> ...


Confermo.
Io sono stato il primo e unico. Sicuramente la curiosità ha il suo peso, ma non penso che voleva sesso selvaggio, probabilmente era curiosa come già detto e la confessione è dovuta proprio dal pentimento immediato realizzando la
Schifosata che aveva fatto. Se così fosse, come dici te, perché non riprovarci? Sarà stata anche deludente, ma il dubbio che sia andata così perché era la prima volta ci può stare. D’altronde può essere che anche per lui la prima volta che si trova la donna che desidera da un anno possa essere “contratto” (oltre che ridicolo come ha voluto finire….. hai davanti la donna dei tuoi sogni e la
Fai sedere e ti masturbi guardandola?)… se fosse stato
Così ci avrebbe riprovato almeno un’ altra volta non pensi?


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È nel posto giusto...
> Tutti prima o poi...qua si ritrovano...!


Esatto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Confermo.
> Io sono stato il primo e unico. Sicuramente la curiosità ha il suo peso, ma non penso che voleva sesso selvaggio, probabilmente era curiosa come già detto e la confessione è dovuta proprio dal pentimento immediato realizzando la
> Schifosata che aveva fatto. Se così fosse, come dici te, perché non riprovarci? Sarà stata anche deludente, ma il dubbio che sia andata così perché era la prima volta ci può stare. D’altronde può essere che anche per lui la prima volta che si trova la donna che desidera da un anno possa essere “contratto” (oltre che ridicolo come ha voluto finire….. hai davanti la donna dei tuoi sogni e la
> Fai sedere e ti masturbi guardandola?)… se fosse stato
> Così ci avrebbe riprovato almeno un’ altra volta non pensi?


No..lei è rimasta stravolta dal suo comportamento...lei si aspettava la scopata del secolo...
Si è trovata davanti uno che a praticamente manco l ha leccata e poi peggio ancora uno che non è riuscita a fare nemmeno venire...
È rimasta delusa.. amareggiata...
E per riprovarci...deve trovare la materia prima ..
Mica trovi ovunque uno che ti trombi a dovere...


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Confermo.
> Io sono stato il primo e unico. Sicuramente la curiosità ha il suo peso, ma non penso che voleva sesso selvaggio, probabilmente era curiosa come già detto e la confessione è dovuta proprio dal pentimento immediato realizzando la
> Schifosata che aveva fatto. Se così fosse, come dici te, perché non riprovarci? Sarà stata anche deludente, ma il dubbio che sia andata così perché era la prima volta ci può stare. D’altronde può essere che anche per lui la prima volta che si trova la donna che desidera da un anno possa essere “contratto” (oltre che ridicolo come ha voluto finire….. hai davanti la donna dei tuoi sogni e la
> Fai sedere e ti masturbi guardandola?)… se fosse stato
> Così ci avrebbe riprovato almeno un’ altra volta non pensi?


A lei lo hai chiesto? Che ha risposto?


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No..lei è rimasta stravolta dal suo comportamento...lei si aspettava la scopata del secolo...
> Si è trovata davanti uno che a praticamente manco l ha leccata e poi peggio ancora uno che non è riuscita a fare nemmeno venire...
> È rimasta delusa.. amareggiata...
> E per riprovarci...deve trovare la materia prima ..
> Mica trovi ovunque uno che ti trombi a dovere...


Boh….. penso che se così fosse sarebbe andata avanti. Ha fatto 30 poteva fare 31. D’altronde lei comunque ha avuto il suo bell’ orgasmo quindi che gli costava riprovarci? Vero tutto il resto (niente leccata, lui che si masturba), ma te lo ripeto…. Perché non riprovarci.
Detto questo…. Modestia a parte…. Con me è abituata benissimo….


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh….. penso che se così fosse sarebbe andata avanti. Ha fatto 30 poteva fare 31. D’altronde lei comunque ha avuto il suo bell’ orgasmo quindi che gli costava riprovarci? Vero tutto il resto (niente leccata, lui che si masturba), ma te lo ripeto…. Perché non riprovarci.
> Detto questo…. Modestia a parte…. Con me è abituata benissimo….


E che palle peró… inizio a capirla…


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no nessuna relazione parallela. Conosco il centro, so chi è lui, ho tutte le prove che mi ha raccontato esattamente quello che è successo e resta il fatto che ha confessato di sua spontaneità. Putroppo in me resta sempre il tarlo “ ma perché”?”. Lei stessa mi ha detto che il problema era lei, che non le ho mai fatto mancare niente, che sta bene con me, che sono il suo punto di riferimento oltre a tante altre belle paroline. Ma ormai ho questo tarlo continuo nella mia testa che non riesco proprio a scacciare: “PERCHÉ?”. Non lo capirò mai…. Cosa porta una persona che ama suo marito, la sua famiglia, che sta bene, che ha tutto quello che desidera, a rischiare di perdere tutto per una cosa del genere? Per assurdo, avrei capito di più, una relazione do ti ua con innamoramento dell’ amante : “ mi sono innamorata, che ci posso fare? Arrivederci e grazie”. Ma così no…così mi sembra proprio da stupidi, da fuori di testa, da folli. E quindi… mi domando….
> MA PERCHÉ?


Perché in quel momento quella persona le ha fatto desiderare di farlo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh….. penso che se così fosse sarebbe andata avanti. Ha fatto 30 poteva fare 31. D’altronde lei comunque ha avuto il suo bell’ orgasmo quindi che gli costava riprovarci? Vero tutto il resto (niente leccata, lui che si masturba), ma te lo ripeto…. Perché non riprovarci.
> Detto questo…. Modestia a parte…. Con me è abituata benissimo….


.. perché si sente in imbarazzo...
Si è trovato davanti un mezzo maniaco deviato


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ginevra, ma mi sono comportato da marito, certo non perfetto come ora, ma… non mi sono comoritato male. Cioè…. Sono un imprenditore e ho messo sempre quello
> Che guadagno a disposizione della famiglia (credimi che molti dividono), lei può attingere al conto famigliare senza problemi per tutto quello che vuole, facciamo viaggi, weekend, frequentiamo centri sportivi, andiamo a mangiare fuori e a ballare tutte le settimane, a letto abbiamo sempre avuto una buona intesa ( non gli ho mai detto di no quando mi cercava lei è comunque avevano rapporti frequenti…. Non come ora ma frequenti). Certo che, come detto prima, la mia assenza era spesso dopo cena, andavo in sala e lei sparecchiava e puliva, quando stirava e stendeva lo faceva da sola, ecc… insomma la casa era di totale gestione sua. Ma per questo allora giustifichiamo un tradimento? No dai….. certo si deve sempre migliorare ma non penso che sono stato un marito con grosse mancanze… anzi…


Ma guarda che non è normale l’atteggiamento che hai ora non quello che avevi prima eh


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A lei lo hai chiesto? Che ha risposto?


Certo che gli ho fatto queste (e altre domande), ma la risposta L’ ho già scirtta qui un sacco di volte, lei si è pentita subito, ha capito L’ enorme
Errore appena uscita dal motel, si è sentita una merda, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia pensando al torto che mi ha fatto è che non meritavo, non sarebbe più riuscita a venire a letto con me ne tantomeno ad andare avanti si sentiva un peso enorme (che ancora ha)
Ma con la confessione almeno si è liberata di un peso enorme, si è sobbarcata il
Rischio di esse cacciata e se resteremo insieme sarà comunque per scelta mia e non con L’ inganno.  Della scarsa prestazione non gliene può fregà de meno, in quanto con me è sempre stata ampiamente soddisfatta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che gli ho fatto queste (e altre domande), ma la risposta L’ ho già scirtta qui un sacco di volte, lei si è pentita subito, ha capito L’ enorme
> Errore appena uscita dal motel, si è sentita una merda, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia pensando al torto che mi ha fatto è che non meritavo, non sarebbe più riuscita a venire a letto con me ne tantomeno ad andare avanti si sentiva un peso enorme (che ancora ha)
> Ma con la confessione almeno si è liberata di un peso enorme, si è sobbarcata il
> Rischio di esse cacciata e se resteremo insieme sarà comunque per scelta mia e non con L’ inganno.  Della scarsa prestazione non gliene può fregà de meno, in quanto con me è sempre stata ampiamente soddisfatta.


Ma che ne sai che com te è sempre stata soddisfatta?
Perché dopo ogni amplesso ti diceva...amore come te nessuno mai?
Ma daiiiiii.....
Sii serio...
Voleva provare un altro uccello...
Voleva provare altre sensazioni...
Voleva avere un altro tra le gambe...


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No aveva una scelta ...
> Anzi 2...
> Non andare in motel...
> O semplicemente dopo esserci andata stare zitta...
> ...


Giusto. La scelta andava fatta prima. Lei ha scelto, lei ha deciso…. È da qui nasce la mia instabilità, i miei pensieri, i miei dubbi. La mancanza di scelta è stata dopo…. Dopo lei si sentiva una merda e non riusciva ad andare avanti se non svuotando il sacco. Non so se sarebbe stai meglio non sapere niente…. Non mi piace il detto “curnuto e mazziato”.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai che com te è sempre stata soddisfatta?
> Perché dopo ogni amplesso ti diceva...amore come te nessuno mai?
> Ma daiiiiii.....
> Sii serio...
> ...


Certo… voleva provare…. La curiosità….
Con me è sempre stata soddisfatta ma giustamente non sapeva come erano gli altri… ora lo sa


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti... non esageriamo.
> Sia perché non tutti sperimentano il tradimento, in qualsiasi ruolo, sia perché c’è una enorme quantità di persone che pensa che non ci sia niente da capire.
> Alberto ha sbalzi di umore perché non capisce niente di sé.


Esatto…. Sono in totale caos


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che gli ho fatto queste (e altre domande), ma la risposta L’ ho già scirtta qui un sacco di volte, lei si è pentita subito, ha capito L’ enorme
> Errore appena uscita dal motel, si è sentita una merda, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia pensando al torto che mi ha fatto è che non meritavo, non sarebbe più riuscita a venire a letto con me ne tantomeno ad andare avanti si sentiva un peso enorme (che ancora ha)
> Ma con la confessione almeno si è liberata di un peso enorme, si è sobbarcata il
> Rischio di esse cacciata e se resteremo insieme sarà comunque per scelta mia e non con L’ inganno.  Della scarsa prestazione non gliene può fregà de meno, in quanto con me è sempre stata ampiamente soddisfatta.


E allora basta 
Su


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che gli ho fatto queste (e altre domande), ma la risposta L’ ho già scirtta qui un sacco di volte, lei si è pentita subito, ha capito L’ enorme
> Errore appena uscita dal motel, si è sentita una merda, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia pensando al torto che mi ha fatto è che non meritavo, non sarebbe più riuscita a venire a letto con me ne tantomeno ad andare avanti si sentiva un peso enorme (che ancora ha)
> Ma con la confessione almeno si è liberata di un peso enorme, si è sobbarcata il
> Rischio di esse cacciata e se resteremo insieme sarà comunque per scelta mia e non con L’ inganno.  Della scarsa prestazione non gliene può fregà de meno, in quanto con me è sempre stata ampiamente soddisfatta.


Sai che ci fa venire la voglia di tradire?...trovarsi davanti uno che ti dice che con lui fai sesso come con nessun altro.... Io non credo che lei sia stata mossa solo dal desiderio di provare qualcosa di nuovo....secondo me è stato più un volersi staccare da te...te porti i soldi in casa, per merito tuo andate a cena, a ballare, non le fai mancare niente...praticamente dalla tua descrizione ne esce una bambolina che gestisci te....forse si è voluta semplicemente sentire solo se stessa.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo… voleva provare…. La curiosità….
> Con me è sempre stata soddisfatta ma giustamente non sapeva come erano gli altri… ora lo sa


Guarda che il problema con l’altro è stato proprio che aveva avuto solo te, pensava che tutti facessero come te, invece non è così, ora lo sa
Essere soddisfatta o meno non c’entra nulla, puoi raggiungere l’orgasmo e pensare di aver fatto una scopata di merda e viceversa 
Non essere stata leccata e il fatto che lui si sia segato davanti a lei sono solo cazzate che probabilmente si inventa anche per sé stessa


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quale perché troveresti valido?


La unica risposta valida (delle volte ha accennato anche questo)… che fosse fuori di testa completamente,  non per il tizio, intendo in una specie di esaurimento nervoso che L’
Ha portata a non ragionare. D’altronde ho già scritto che è una bella donna, palestrata e affascinate, sempre elegante, vestita a puntino, precisa….. ma con il difetto che non accetta serenamentw gli anni che passano. Sempre con creme, cremine antieta, qualche punturina in viso per cancellare anche la rughetta e via con cose simili. Trovarsi oltre i 40 anni e sentire un 30enne che ti sbava dietro dicendoti che sei più bella di una 20enne ti lusinga. D’altronde quando lei inizio ad accettare il corteggiamento dentro sentiva che stava facendo una cosa sbagliata (anche se non era ancora andata in motel), ma dopo il primo bacio inzió ad avere ancor più problemi, mangiava poco e dimagrì in modo anormale, non ne aveva bisogno ma quel deperimento non era normale e anzi…. La rendeva anche sciupata. Fin poi fare il
Passo più grave. Ecco…. L’ unico perché appone appena accettabile potrebbe essere questo. Anche se non la giustifico.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che ci fa venire la voglia di tradire?...trovarsi davanti uno che ti dice che con lui fai sesso come con nessun altro.... Io non credo che lei sia stata mossa solo dal desiderio di provare qualcosa di nuovo....secondo me è stato più un volersi staccare da te...te porti i soldi in casa, per merito tuo andate a cena, a ballare, non le fai mancare niente...praticamente dalla tua descrizione ne esce una bambolina che gestisci te....forse si è voluta semplicemente sentire solo se stessa.


Beh… ma lei lavora, ha una casa attualmente affittata (e non finirebbe in mezzo ad una strada). Quindi tradire perché la faccio stare bene e si sente la mia regina? No dai… questo no….però…. Mi piacerebbe si cacciarla nel suo bilocale e farla campare con il suo stipendio
Che non gli permetterà sicuramente si fate la
Vita di adesso è neanche tutti gli agi  ecco ora è spuntato in me l’ altro lato “bipolare” cattivo e vendicativo.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Scusa Alberto ma a me sembrano tutte cazzate, il tipo le piaceva, l’ha lusingata (anche se probabilmente solo per avere una tacca in più sulla cintura), se come dici tu è tanto bella, non sarà certo la prima volta che un uomo ci prova (anche se non te l’ha mai detto), ma questo qui si vede che ha qualcosa che le è piaciuto di più e magari é proprio dimagrita per lui (altro che esaurimento), pensava di gestirsela da sola e magari anche andarci più volte in motel, invece non ne è stata capace e ti ha detto tutto


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> .. perché si sente in imbarazzo...
> Si è trovato davanti un mezzo maniaco deviato


Peccato solo che non fosse anche un po’ masochista così la carica a di mazzate e la mandava a casa gonfia di lividi


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… ma lei lavora, ha una casa attualmente affittata (e non finirebbe in mezzo ad una strada). Quindi tradire perché la faccio stare bene e si sente la mia regina? No dai… questo no….però…. Mi piacerebbe si cacciarla nel suo bilocale e farla campare con il suo stipendio
> Che non gli permetterà sicuramente si fate la
> Vita di adesso è neanche tutti gli agi  ecco ora è spuntato in me l’ altro lato “bipolare” cattivo e vendicativo.


Io me ne ero già andata


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Peccato solo che non fosse anche un po’ masochista così la carica a di mazzate e la mandava a casa gonfia di lividi


Il masochista sei tu
Cerca il significato delle parole prima di scriverle


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non è normale l’atteggiamento che hai ora non quello che avevi prima eh


Vero. Dovrebbe essere lei a farsi in 1000 ora per farsi perdonare.


----------



## yussuf (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Confermo.
> Io sono stato il primo e unico. Sicuramente la curiosità ha il suo peso, ma non penso che voleva sesso selvaggio, probabilmente era curiosa come già detto e la confessione è dovuta proprio dal pentimento immediato realizzando la
> Schifosata che aveva fatto. Se così fosse, come dici te, perché non riprovarci? Sarà stata anche deludente, ma il dubbio che sia andata così perché era la prima volta ci può stare. D’altronde può essere che anche per lui la prima volta che si trova la donna che desidera da un anno possa essere “contratto” (oltre che ridicolo come ha voluto finire….. hai davanti la donna dei tuoi sogni e la
> Fai sedere e ti masturbi guardandola?)… se fosse stato
> Così ci avrebbe riprovato almeno un’ altra volta non pensi?


Credo che tutti noi abbiamo provato l'impulso a trasgredire o addirittura trasgredito contrariamente al nostro modo di essere e non mi r


Alberto ha detto:


> No no nessuna relazione parallela. Conosco il centro, so chi è lui, ho tutte le prove che mi ha raccontato esattamente quello che è successo e resta il fatto che ha confessato di sua spontaneità. Putroppo in me resta sempre il tarlo “ ma perché”?”. Lei stessa mi ha detto che il problema era lei, che non le ho mai fatto mancare niente, che sta bene con me, che sono il suo punto di riferimento oltre a tante altre belle paroline. Ma ormai ho questo tarlo continuo nella mia testa che non riesco proprio a scacciare: “PERCHÉ?”. Non lo capirò mai…. Cosa porta una persona che ama suo marito, la sua famiglia, che sta bene, che ha tutto quello che desidera, a rischiare di perdere tutto per una cosa del genere? Per assurdo, avrei capito di più, una relazione do ti ua con innamoramento dell’ amante : “ mi sono innamorata, che ci posso fare? Arrivederci e grazie”. Ma così no…così mi sembra proprio da stupidi, da fuori di testa, da folli. E quindi… mi domando….
> MA PERCHÉ?


Sono momenti di aberrazione mentale che capitano a tutti e non necessariamente riguardo al sesso. Possono succedere con il cibo, con l'alcool oppure rubacchiando qualcosa per l'ebbrezza di fare qualcosa di proibito e subito dopo pentirsi e vergognarsi. Secondo me puoi tranquillizzarti. Riguardo il tarlo che ti rode credo che farà capolino spesso agli inizi e sempre meno in seguito ma non andrà mai via.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… ma lei lavora, ha una casa attualmente affittata (e non finirebbe in mezzo ad una strada). Quindi tradire perché la faccio stare bene e si sente la mia regina? No dai… questo no….però…. Mi piacerebbe si cacciarla nel suo bilocale e farla campare con il suo stipendio
> Che non gli permetterà sicuramente si fate la
> Vita di adesso è neanche tutti gli agi  ecco ora è spuntato in me l’ altro lato “bipolare” cattivo e vendicativo.


E sei sempre sulle cose materiali....mi sa che questa vita agiata glielo hai fatto notare diverse volte che la fa per merito tuo...spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Vero. Dovrebbe essere lei a farsi in 1000 ora per farsi perdonare.


Sopportare il tuo orgoglio ferito vuol dire farsi in 200000000”


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa Alberto ma a me sembrano tutte cazzate, il tipo le piaceva, l’ha lusingata (anche se probabilmente solo per avere una tacca in più sulla cintura), se come dici tu è tanto bella, non sarà certo la prima volta che un uomo ci prova (anche se non te l’ha mai detto), ma questo qui si vede che ha qualcosa che le è piaciuto di più e magari é proprio dimagrita per lui (altro che esaurimento), pensava di gestirsela da sola e magari anche andarci più volte in motel, invece non ne è stata capace e ti ha detto tutto


Credimi non sono cazzate. Lei è molto corteggiata e un sacco di volte me lo ha anche detto e ci siamo fatti anche 2 risate insieme. Questa volta Peró ha trovato un giovanotto di 10 anni in meno che L’ ha tampinata, L ha corteggiata, L ‘ ha lusingata e per lei che non accetta il passare degli anni con le rughetta 3è stato fondamentale e pian piano è riuscito ad ottenere quello che voleva. Il dimagrimento non è stato voluto, lei è già una donna con un bel fisico e perdendo quei kg faceva quasi schifo…. Lei stessa lo ha ammesso.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Credimi non sono cazzate. Lei è molto corteggiata e un sacco di volte me lo ha anche detto e ci siamo fatti anche 2 risate insieme. Questa volta Peró ha trovato un giovanotto di 10 anni in meno che L’ ha tampinata, L ha corteggiata, L ‘ ha lusingata e per lei che non accetta il passare degli anni con le rughetta 3è stato fondamentale e pian piano è riuscito ad ottenere quello che voleva. Il dimagrimento non è stato voluto, lei è già una donna con un bel fisico e perdendo quei kg faceva quasi schifo…. Lei stessa lo ha ammesso.


E allora basta
Hai veramente rotto
Non so come faccia a sopportarti


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Cosa porta una persona che ama suo marito, la sua famiglia, che sta bene, che ha tutto quello che desidera, a rischiare di perdere tutto per una cosa del genere?


La novità.



ionio36 ha detto:


> Rocco sarà anche bravo, ma dietro c'è un "doping", non da poco! Tutti bravi così!!


Però è comunque un bell’uomo oltre ad averlo lungo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E allora basta
> Hai veramente rotto
> Non so come faccia a sopportarti


E si chiede perché si è beccato le corna...


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E sei sempre sulle cose materiali....mi sa che questa vita agiata glielo hai fatto notare diverse volte che la fa per merito tuo...spero di sbagliarmi.


Boh tutto può essere. Però credimi, sono stato (e lo sono) più pesante adesso che prima. Prima non mi sono mai permesso di dirgli “piano a spendere sono soldi miei”. Adesso in totale onesta ( anche se so che sbaglio), ogni tanto gli dico che non mi ha rispettato che ho fatto tanto per lei, che non merito questo è che dovrei cacciarla di casa per sentire la mia mancanza e per assaporare la vita come è…..d’altronde L’ avrete capito tutti… L’ amo alla follia ma sono anche tremendamente arrabbiato e ferito.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh tutto può essere. Però credimi, sono stato (e lo sono) più pesante adesso che prima. Prima non mi sono mai permesso di dirgli “piano a spendere sono soldi miei”. Adesso in totale onesta ( anche se so che sbaglio), ogni tanto gli dico che non mi ha rispettato che ho fatto tanto per lei, che non merito questo è che dovrei cacciarla di casa per sentire la mia mancanza e per assaporare la vita come è…..d’altronde L’ avrete capito tutti… L’ amo alla follia ma sono anche tremendamente arrabbiato e ferito.


Povera donna


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E si chiede perché si è beccato le corna...


Povera donna, la compatisco


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E si chiede perché si è beccato le corna...


Con chi ce L’ hai? In merito a cosa? Non hai quotato la risposta


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> la
> Fai sedere e ti masturbi guardandola?)…


Hai mai visto il film francese “Giovane e bella”?



Alberto ha detto:


> Certo… voleva provare…. La curiosità….
> Con me è sempre stata soddisfatta ma giustamente non sapeva come erano gli altri… ora lo sa


Vabbè, gli altri, uno ne ha provato e le è andata di sfiga. Poteva benissimo essere un Dio del sesso al suo posto. Non è che tutti gli altri al di fuori dei mariti debbano per forza essere degli incapaci.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Povera donna


Povero io…. Dimentichi che lei ha tradito e io sono stato tradito.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa Alberto ma a me sembrano tutte cazzate, il tipo le piaceva, l’ha lusingata (anche se probabilmente solo per avere una tacca in più sulla cintura), se come dici tu è tanto bella, non sarà certo la prima volta che un uomo ci prova (anche se non te l’ha mai detto), ma questo qui si vede che ha qualcosa che le è piaciuto di più e magari é proprio dimagrita per lui (altro che esaurimento), pensava di gestirsela da sola e magari anche andarci più volte in motel, invece non ne è stata capace e ti ha detto tutto


Anche io la vedo così … Molte similitudini con la moglie di Alberto. Matrimonio più che ventennale, con qualche problema, buon lavoro, tanti corteggiatori, ma nessuno che mi interessasse, anche io mi sono sempre presa cura di me è sempre più giovane. Poi è arrivato il bel giovanotto che mi ha fatto perdere la testa. E sono capitolato tra i sensi di colpa. Ma mi sono gestita tutto da sola. Non avrei mai riversato tutto su mio marito. Ma ovviamente non siamo tutti uguali ed ognuno si gestisce come meglio crede. Ti avrebbe evitato tanta sofferenza inutile se tanto se ne è pentita subito.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Hai mai visto il film francese “Giovane e bella”?
> 
> 
> Vabbè, gli altri, uno ne ha provato e le è andata di sfiga. Poteva benissimo essere un Dio del sesso al suo posto. Non è che tutti gli altri al di fuori dei mariti debbano per forza essere degli incapaci.


Giusto. Per questo sono sicuro che il pentimento non è arrivato dalla prestazione.


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mica trovi ovunque uno che ti trombi a dovere...


Tipo te?


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io la vedo così … Molte similitudini con la moglie di Alberto. Matrimonio più che ventennale, con qualche problema, buon lavoro, tanti corteggiatori, ma nessuno che mi interessasse, anche io mi sono sempre presa cura di me è sempre più giovane. Poi è arrivato il bel giovanotto che mi ha fatto perdere la testa. E sono capitolato tra i sensi di colpa. Ma mi sono gestita tutto da sola. Non avrei mai riversato tutto su mio marito. Ma ovviamente non siamo tutti uguali ed ognuno si gestisce come meglio crede. Ti avrebbe evitato tanta sofferenza inutile se tanto se ne è pentita subito.


Come è proseguita la tua scappatella? Cioè è stata una sola volta o ci sono stati altri incontri? Quanti anni in meno aveva lui?


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh tutto può essere. Però credimi, sono stato (e lo sono) più pesante adesso che prima. Prima non mi sono mai permesso di dirgli “piano a spendere sono soldi miei”. Adesso in totale onesta ( anche se so che sbaglio), ogni tanto gli dico che non mi ha rispettato che ho fatto tanto per lei, che non merito questo è che dovrei cacciarla di casa per sentire la mia mancanza e per assaporare la vita come è…..d’altronde L’ avrete capito tutti… L’ amo alla follia ma sono anche tremendamente arrabbiato e ferito.


Soldi miei?????....in famiglia????.....hai idea di quanto sia sbagliato questo concetto?


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Con chi ce L’ hai? In merito a cosa? Non hai quotato la risposta


Con te....mi sembra palese


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda che il problema con l’altro è stato proprio che aveva avuto solo te, pensava che tutti facessero come te, invece non è così, ora lo sa
> Essere soddisfatta o meno non c’entra nulla, puoi raggiungere l’orgasmo e pensare di aver fatto una scopata di merda e viceversa
> Non essere stata leccata e il fatto che lui si sia segato davanti a lei sono solo cazzate che probabilmente si inventa anche per sé stessa


Ma infatti lei mica cita quelle mancanze per giustificare il tradimento. Anzi…. La domanda “se fosse stato un incontro focoso, passionale. Travolgente, me lo avresti detto? Ti saresti pentita o magari saresti andata avanti”? La risposta fu “ non è la prestazione che mi ha fatto sentire una merda, ma il fatto che non dovevo fare una cosa del  genere, non te lo meriti, sto bene con te, non mi manca niente, sono stata superficiale”


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Povero io…. Dimentichi che lei ha tradito e io sono stato tradito.


Io ti avevo lasciato, te l’ho già detto, lei ha sbagliato e ha chiesto scusa, tu ti stai approfittando del suo senso di colpa e stai lì a crogiolarti nel tuo orgoglio ferito e ti dici che sei bravo, bello, generoso e grande scopatore
Ma hai il peso specifico del piombo e stai tirando la corda, alla fine lei si scoccia


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Soldi miei?????....in famiglia????.....hai idea di quanto sia sbagliato questo concetto?


Sbagliatissimo. Infatti non gli ho mai detto così, Peró mi fa tanta rabbia questa cosa che in certi momenti penso di tutto e di più…..sono incazzatissimo, sono nero…..


----------



## ROSSY8627 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no nessuna relazione parallela. Conosco il centro, so chi è lui, ho tutte le prove che mi ha raccontato esattamente quello che è successo e resta il fatto che ha confessato di sua spontaneità. Putroppo in me resta sempre il tarlo “ ma perché”?”. Lei stessa mi ha detto che il problema era lei, che non le ho mai fatto mancare niente, che sta bene con me, che sono il suo punto di riferimento oltre a tante altre belle paroline. Ma ormai ho questo tarlo continuo nella mia testa che non riesco proprio a scacciare: “PERCHÉ?”. Non lo capirò mai…. Cosa porta una persona che ama suo marito, la sua famiglia, che sta bene, che ha tutto quello che desidera, a rischiare di perdere tutto per una cosa del genere? Per assurdo, avrei capito di più, una relazione do ti ua con innamoramento dell’ amante : “ mi sono innamorata, che ci posso fare? Arrivederci e grazie”. Ma così no…così mi sembra proprio da stupidi, da fuori di testa, da folli. E quindi… mi domando….
> MA PERCHÉ?


È la stessa domanda che mi pongo anche io, perché ho tradito? Non ti riesco a dare una risposta... ho provato a giustificarlo con l'assenza fisica di mio marito per gran parte della settimana, ma suona come una scusa che voglio dare a me stessa!
Non ti scervellare, forse davvero anche lei non ne ha capito il motivo e come ti dicevo prima, concentrati sul ricostruire, fate cose nuove insieme....uscite, viaggi, cerca di catturare tutta la sua attenzione! Sorprendila....già il fatto che abbia subito confessato di sua spontanea volontà conta tanto! 
Io non l'ho mai fatto, né mai lo farei!


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei mica cita quelle mancanze per giustificare il tradimento. Anzi…. La domanda “se fosse stato un incontro focoso, passionale. Travolgente, me lo avresti detto? Ti saresti pentita o magari saresti andata avanti”? La risposta fu “ non è la prestazione che mi ha fatto sentire una merda, ma il fatto che non dovevo fare una cosa del  genere, non te lo meriti, sto bene con te, non mi manca niente, sono stata superficiale”


Ma cosa ne sa? Ma come fa a risponderti? Ma non puoi fare domande così stupide, ma che pensi che ti risponda? Andiamo… ma quanti anni hai? 18?


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ti avevo lasciato, te l’ho già detto, lei ha sbagliato e ha chiesto scusa, tu ti stai approfittando del suo senso di colpa e stai lì a crogiolarti nel tuo orgoglio ferito e ti dici che sei bravo, bello, generoso e grande scopatore
> Ma hai il peso specifico del piombo e stai tirando la corda, alla fine lei si scoccia


Ecco…. Questo sono i commenti che mi servono….. L’ amo alla follia e mi piacerebbe vernante riuscire a fermare questa emorragia e lasciare solo una piccola cicatrice. Sono qui proprio per ascoltare consigli (non sono abbastanza lucido) e il tuo consiglio cercherò di farlo mio. Grazie.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco…. Questo sono i commenti che mi servono….. L’ amo alla follia e mi piacerebbe vernante riuscire a fermare questa emorragia e lasciare solo una piccola cicatrice. Sono qui proprio per ascoltare consigli (non sono abbastanza lucido) e il tuo consiglio cercherò di farlo mio. Grazie.


Te l’ho detto anche qualche giorno fa
A me sembra che stai cercando di esasperarla e dare tutta la colpa a lei se, stremata, decidesse di lasciarti
Ah, per la cronaca, ci andresti TU fuori casa non lei


----------



## ROSSY8627 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Amore reciproco ok. Ma mai rimanere insieme solo per i figli. Quello no.
> 
> 
> Sì ma se devo pigliarmi tutto e poi avere le corna sinceramente anche no.


Da come ho capito, e ci credo, è successa un'unica volta, poi subito pentita, glielo ha addirittura confessato...se poi succede di nuovo, è diverso....
Parlano di amore e vita insieme quindi sono x ricoatruire


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sbagliatissimo. Infatti non gli ho mai detto così, Peró mi fa tanta rabbia questa cosa che in certi momenti penso di tutto e di più…..sono incazzatissimo, sono nero…..


E allora lasciala per adesso....prenditi del tempo...non puoi mandarla fuori di testa...nel momento che decidi di restare vai avanti senza voltarti indietro...non puoi passare la vita a farla stare male per un errore che ha fatto e che, nota bene, non è detto che non farai mai anche tu...nessuno è perfetto, ricordartelo, magari non tradisci ma sbagli in altro modo...o accetti l'idea che tua moglie non è perfetta come credevi o lascia perdere.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E allora lasciala per adesso....prenditi del tempo...non puoi mandarla fuori di testa...nel momento che decidi di restare vai avanti senza voltarti indietro...non puoi passare la vita a farla stare male per un errore che ha fatto e che, nota bene, non è detto che non farai mai anche tu...nessuno è perfetto, ricordartelo, magari non tradisci ma sbagli in altro modo...o accetti l'idea che tua moglie non è perfetta come credevi o lascia perdere.


Grazie Circe,
Valuterò anche questo. Sono d’accordo, potrei dirgli di dividerci per un periodo per riflettere reciprocamente. Hai colto nel segno, quando mi inalbero (ma non urlo ne gli faccio scenate semplicemente mi incupisco e magari gli lancio frecciatine), lei ne risente, si rattrista e delle volte piange.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Circe,
> Valuterò anche questo. Sono d’accordo, potrei dirgli di dividerci per un periodo per riflettere reciprocamente. Hai colto nel segno, quando mi inalbero (ma non urlo ne gli faccio scenate semplicemente mi incupisco e magari gli lancio frecciatine), lei ne risente, si rattrista e delle volte piange.


Certo, sei mortificante, sei offensivo, alla fine il senso di colpa le passerà e dopo la rabbia sarà la sua, verso di sé per averti detto tutto e aver pensato che tu potessi capire, perderà ogni stima di te (se non l’ha già persa), e se ne andrà


quanto ti senti forte quando piange? Ti da soddisfazione vero? Ti sembra giusto che soffra, ammettilo


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Te l’ho detto anche qualche giorno fa
> A me sembra che stai cercando di esasperarla e dare tutta la colpa a lei se, stremata, decidesse di lasciarti
> Ah, per la cronaca, ci andresti TU fuori casa non lei


No no va lei fuori casa…. Se ne va nel suo bel bilocale …ne sono certo … non ho dubbi.


----------



## Alberto (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo, sei mortificante, sei offensivo, alla fine il senso di colpa le passerà e dopo la rabbia sarà la sua, verso di sé per averti detto tutto e aver pensato che tu potessi capire, perderà ogni stima di te (se non l’ha già persa), e se ne andrà
> 
> 
> quanto ti senti forte quando piange? Ti da soddisfazione vero? Ti sembra giusto che soffra, ammettilo


 Sono sincero….
Si mi fa piacere vederla soffrire
Un po’, ma questo perché mi da ancor di più prova del
Suo pentimento e del suo amore. Detto questo, lei avrà versato L 1% delle lacrime che ho versato (e che ancora verso io).


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no va lei fuori casa…. Se ne va nel suo bel bilocale …ne sono certo … non ho dubbi.


 credici


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sono sincero….
> Si mi fa piacere vederla soffrire
> Un po’, ma questo perché mi da ancor di più prova del
> Suo pentimento e del suo amore. Detto questo, lei avrà versato L 1% delle lacrime che ho versato (e che ancora verso io).


Ma che cazzo ne sai?  
Povera donna…


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che ci fa venire la voglia di tradire?...trovarsi davanti uno che ti dice che con lui fai sesso come con nessun altro....


Poi dopo gli si fa anche la linguaccia?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Come è proseguita la tua scappatella? Cioè è stata una sola volta o ci sono stati altri incontri? Quanti anni in meno aveva lui?


È stata più che una scappatella è durata un anno tra tira e molla. Il corteggiamento 5 mesi e lui mi girava intorno da prima ma io non me ne ero mai accorta. Dieci anni in meno di me, io dimostro meno dei miei anni e lui più dei suoi.


----------



## ionio36 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh tutto può essere. Però credimi, sono stato (e lo sono) più pesante adesso che prima. Prima non mi sono mai permesso di dirgli “piano a spendere sono soldi miei”. Adesso in totale onesta ( anche se so che sbaglio), ogni tanto gli dico che non mi ha rispettato che ho fatto tanto per lei, che non merito questo è che dovrei cacciarla di casa per sentire la mia mancanza e per assaporare la vita come è…..d’altronde L’ avrete capito tutti… L’ amo alla follia ma sono anche tremendamente arrabbiato e ferito.


Tu non la ami!!!
Raccontatela pure!!
È un tuo oggetto, che qualcun' altro si è permesso di toccare!
Mandarla nel suo monolocale, la amo da impazzire .. non è che sei tu l'esaurito......?


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E allora lasciala per adesso....prenditi del tempo...non puoi mandarla fuori di testa...nel momento che decidi di restare vai avanti senza voltarti indietro...non puoi passare la vita a farla stare male per un errore che ha fatto e che, nota bene, non è detto che non farai mai anche tu...nessuno è perfetto, ricordartelo, magari non tradisci ma sbagli in altro modo...o accetti l'idea che tua moglie non è perfetta come credevi o lascia perdere.


È successo pochi mesi fa, ma come si può ragionevolmente pensare che abbia elaborato e possa già riprendere una parvenza di normalità?

Sembra quasi che dia fastidio che non riesca al momento a superare la cosa.
Qui ho visto passare gente (anche più introspettiva e evoluta) che ci ha impiegato anni a non aver rigurgiti di rabbia, a ridefinire se stesso e la coppia tentando di salvare il salvabile.

A me sembra normale.


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo, sei mortificante, sei offensivo, alla fine il senso di colpa le passerà e dopo la rabbia sarà la sua, verso di sé per averti detto tutto e aver pensato che tu potessi capire, perderà ogni stima di te (se non l’ha già persa), e se ne andrà
> 
> 
> quanto ti senti forte quando piange? Ti da soddisfazione vero? Ti sembra giusto che soffra, ammettilo


Ma sei seria?


----------



## ionio36 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È successo pochi mesi fa, ma come si può ragionevolmente pensare che abbia elaborato e possa già riprendere una parvenza di normalità?
> 
> Sembra quasi che dia fastidio che non riesca al momento a superare la cosa.
> Qui ho visto passare gente (anche più introspettiva e evoluta) che ci ha impiegato anni a non aver rigurgiti di rabbia, a ridefinire se stesso e la coppia tentando di salvare il salvabile.
> ...


Si, l'unico pericolo per Alberto è che a tirarla troppo, non sia lei che darà un taglio!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che cerchi altri colpevoli in una situazione in cui c’è uno che ci prova e il colpevole è lui, il pirla, MA nei confronti della sua partner, non in confronto a uno sconosciuto e se una donna si diverte a prendere in giro il pirla non è colpevole di nulla.


Una donna che è d'accordo con la moglie non una donna qualsiasi.



Alberto ha detto:


> Sono sincero….
> Si mi fa piacere vederla soffrire
> Un po’, ma questo perché mi da ancor di più prova del
> Suo pentimento e del suo amore. Detto questo, lei avrà versato L 1% delle lacrime che ho versato (e che ancora verso io).


Alberto guarda che qui la parola 'pietà' non la conoscono.

Qui sono QUASI tutti estremamente razionali, gente che spacca il capello in quattro, mica lo capiscono che puoi essere ancora confuso e incazzato...non ti permettere mai più di esprimerti in un certo modo, mica lo capiscono che stai soffrendo e reagisci immaginando di poter spedire tua moglie in un bilocale (non lo faresti mai ma vaglielo a spiegare).
Le lacrime che contano NON sono le tue (e neanche le corna).
Sono quelle di quella poverina con la quale ogni tanto ancora ti incazzi, quella che invece di tenersi tutto per sé e smazzarsela da sola ha fatto la cazzata imperdonabile di svuotarsi la coscienza e venirtelo a raccontare.



ionio36 ha detto:


> Si, l'unico pericolo per Alberto è che a tirarla troppo, non sia lei che darà un taglio!!!


PAZIENZA.


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Si, l'unico pericolo per Alberto è che a tirarla troppo, non sia lei che darà un taglio!!!


Il limite lo può stabilire solo lei. 
Normalmente chi ha tradito, se si resta insieme, s’immagina, se non è scemo, che c’è da passare una via crucis più o meno lunga prima di costruire un nuovo equilibrio.

E ci mancherebbe altro.

Si esce come due persone diverse e (forse) come una nuova coppia.
Non c’è niente di scontato.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sei seria?


Allucinante.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sei seria?


Si


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Si, l'unico pericolo per Alberto è che a tirarla troppo, non sia lei che darà un taglio!!!


E forse farebbe bene.



ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Da come ho capito, e ci credo, è successa un'unica volta, poi subito pentita, glielo ha addirittura confessato...se poi succede di nuovo, è diverso....
> Parlano di amore e vita insieme quindi sono x ricoatruire


C’è stato prima tutto un corteggiamento, non l’ha conosciuto una sera, e ci è finita a letto da ubriaca. La cosa era premeditata.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Circe,
> Valuterò anche questo. Sono d’accordo, potrei dirgli di dividerci per un periodo per riflettere reciprocamente. Hai colto nel segno, quando mi inalbero (ma non urlo ne gli faccio scenate semplicemente mi incupisco e magari gli lancio frecciatine), lei ne risente, si rattrista e delle volte piange.


Sono cose che richiedono tempo...non puoi ricominciare con lei come niente fosse....la rabbia la devi fare uscire per poi ragionare più serenamente in un secondo momento....adesso stai vivendo nella menzogna....ti stai raccontando che tutto va bene ma non è così....ed io lo trovo normalissimo....la delusione verso una persona è difficile da fare passare...prendetevi un po' di tempo e un po' di spazio solo per voi, vi farà solo che bene.


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no va lei fuori casa…. Se ne va nel suo bel bilocale …ne sono certo … non ho dubbi.


Se avete figli la casa spetta a lei.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È successo pochi mesi fa, ma come si può ragionevolmente pensare che abbia elaborato e possa già riprendere una parvenza di normalità?
> 
> Sembra quasi che dia fastidio che non riesca al momento a superare la cosa.
> Qui ho visto passare gente (anche più introspettiva e evoluta) che ci ha impiegato anni a non aver rigurgiti di rabbia, a ridefinire se stesso e la coppia tentando di salvare il salvabile.
> ...


Ma infatti la cosa normale è la rabbia che prova...ha bisogno di tempo....il fare finta di niente gli farà solo male...il dolore va affrontato, solo dopo avere toccato il fondo si può risalire...e se c'è veramente tanto bene tra i due lo si può fare insieme.


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma infatti la cosa normale è la rabbia che prova...ha bisogno di tempo....il fare finta di niente gli farà solo male...il dolore va affrontato, solo dopo avere toccato il fondo si può risalire...e se c'è veramente tanto bene tra i due lo si può fare insieme.


Concordo.


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Allucinante.


E perché allucinante? Io capisco che lui sia arrabbiato e ci sta, però deve anche regolarsi un po’, lui ora è solo guidato dalla rabbia verso di lei e dall’autocelebrazione di sé stesso 
Sta portando avanti la vendetta verso la moglie
Consapevole o meno sta facendo questo
E siccome sta scrivendo le stesse cose che mi sono sentita dire io, francamente mi viene l’orticaria


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E perché allucinante? Io capisco che lui sia arrabbiato e ci sta, però deve anche regolarsi un po’, lui ora è solo guidato dalla rabbia verso di lei e dall’autocelebrazione di sé stesso
> Sta portando avanti la vendetta verso la moglie
> Consapevole o meno sta facendo questo
> E siccome sta scrivendo le stesse cose che mi sono sentita dire io, francamente mi viene l’orticaria


'e ci sta' ma da quello che hai scritto e da come l'hai scritto non pareva proprio che 'ci stava'.

Peraltro l'amico Alberto si limita - pare - a qualche frecciatina ogni tanto, di quale 'vendetta' stai parlando?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> La unica risposta valida (delle volte ha accennato anche questo)… che fosse fuori di testa completamente,  non per il tizio, intendo in una specie di esaurimento nervoso che L’
> Ha portata a non ragionare. D’altronde ho già scritto che è una bella donna, palestrata e affascinate, sempre elegante, vestita a puntino, precisa….. ma con il difetto che non accetta serenamentw gli anni che passano. Sempre con creme, cremine antieta, qualche punturina in viso per cancellare anche la rughetta e via con cose simili. Trovarsi oltre i 40 anni e sentire un 30enne che ti sbava dietro dicendoti che sei più bella di una 20enne ti lusinga. D’altronde quando lei inizio ad accettare il corteggiamento dentro sentiva che stava facendo una cosa sbagliata (anche se non era ancora andata in motel), ma dopo il primo bacio inzió ad avere ancor più problemi, mangiava poco e dimagrì in modo anormale, non ne aveva bisogno ma quel deperimento non era normale e anzi…. La rendeva anche sciupata. Fin poi fare il
> Passo più grave. Ecco…. L’ unico perché appone appena accettabile potrebbe essere questo. Anche se non la giustifico.


Quindi il perché che ti darebbe pace è che lei è stata temporaneamente non in grado di intendere e di volere?


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'e ci sta' ma da quello che hai scritto e da come l'hai scritto non pareva proprio che 'ci stava'.
> 
> Peraltro l'amico Alberto si limita - pare - a qualche frecciatina ogni tanto, di quale 'vendetta' stai parlando?


Ma io posso pensarla come mi pare?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Circe,
> Valuterò anche questo. Sono d’accordo, potrei dirgli di dividerci per un periodo per riflettere reciprocamente. Hai colto nel segno, quando mi inalbero (ma non urlo ne gli faccio scenate semplicemente mi incupisco e magari *gli* lancio frecciatine), lei ne risente, si rattrista e delle volte piange.


Te l’ho già scritto e non vorrei essere pedante (so di esserlo) ma non sopporto il pronome maschile se parli di una donna.
LE ...ti prego... LE


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> È la stessa domanda che mi pongo anche io, perché ho tradito? Non ti riesco a dare una risposta... ho provato a giustificarlo con l'assenza fisica di mio marito per gran parte della settimana, ma suona come una scusa che voglio dare a me stessa!
> Non ti scervellare, forse davvero anche lei non ne ha capito il motivo e come ti dicevo prima, concentrati sul ricostruire, fate cose nuove insieme....uscite, viaggi, cerca di catturare tutta la sua attenzione! Sorprendila....già il fatto che abbia subito confessato di sua spontanea volontà conta tanto!
> Io non l'ho mai fatto, né mai lo farei!


Almeno capire se stesse! È la base.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l’ho già scritto e non vorrei essere pedante (so di esserlo) ma non sopporto il pronome maschile se parli di una donna.
> LE ...ti prego... LE


Pignola


----------



## Etta (7 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Pignola


In questo caso ha fatto bene anche io  non sopporto il pronome maschile.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> È successo pochi mesi fa, ma come si può ragionevolmente pensare che abbia elaborato e possa già riprendere una parvenza di normalità?
> 
> Sembra quasi che dia fastidio che non riesca al momento a superare la cosa.
> Qui ho visto passare gente (anche più introspettiva e evoluta) che ci ha impiegato anni a non aver rigurgiti di rabbia, a ridefinire se stesso e la coppia tentando di salvare il salvabile.
> ...


Vero.

Ma è la descrizione del prima che fa pensare a Casa di bambola 




__





						Sto caricando...
					





					www.google.it


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una donna che è d'accordo con la moglie non una donna qualsiasi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi uno ci prova con l’amica della moglie e vuole avere ragione lui?


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io posso pensarla come mi pare?


Se scrivi che 'ci sta' che sia arrabbiato quello che hai scritto prima è un controsenso ('mortificante' o 'ossessivo').

Se accetti che uno sia legittimamente incazzato come altro potrebbe esternare la sua incazzatura SE NON IN QUEL MODO ?


----------



## Lostris (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ma è la descrizione del prima che fa pensare a Casa di bambola
> 
> ...


Certo, ci sono cose che lasciano perplessi.

Ma è la loro relazione, se l’è sposato lei e immagino condividano certe idee/modalità relazionali.

Non sono propensa, da una prospettiva unica e zoppa, a farmi subito un’idea di vittima o a giustificare in una certa misura un tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo, ci sono cose che lasciano perplessi.
> 
> Ma è la loro relazione, se l’è sposato lei e immagino condividano certe idee/modalità relazionali.
> 
> Non sono propensa, da una prospettiva unica e zoppa, a farmi subito un’idea di vittima o a giustificare in una certa misura un tradimento.


Vittima no.
Però lui fa una descrizione di un matrimonio soffocante.


----------



## Angie17 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se scrivi che 'ci sta' che sia arrabbiato quello che hai scritto prima è un controsenso ('mortificante' o 'ossessivo')


Jim uno può mostrare di essere arrabbiato senza essere per forza "mortificante" e "ossessivo". 

Alberto mi sembra un po' ossessivo anche nell'esposizione e ricerca continua delle motivazioni al tradimento della moglie. 
Sarò fuori strada ma in alcuni momenti mi sembra quasi che voglia convincersi da solo che le motivazioni siano solo quelle che ripete e non qualcosa di più serio che possa portarla in futuro a tradirlo di nuovo, se non risolto.
Il fatto poi di ripetere continuamente che sia vanitosa, (e lo siamo un po' tutte), e quanto ci tenga alla sua immagine la fa apparire un po' come una bella bambola in cerca solo di attenzioni e complimenti e che siano bastati questi  e un po' di corte per farla cedere. Questo quadro che dipingi non è che sia molto rassicurante eh..  non è che forse è l'ora di cercare le vere motivazioni che hanno portato lei a cercare qualcosa fuori di casa?  Chiedo eh..


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi uno ci prova con l’amica della moglie e vuole avere ragione lui?


Io non riesco a capire come una come te non comprenda una cosa semplicissima come questa.

Nessuno, né io nè @Ulisse - che ha scritto più o meno quello che ho scritto io - pensiamo che chi ci prova 'ha ragione'.

Più semplicemente pensiamo che tendere una trappola - a seguito ovviamente di un'imbeccata - sia da stronzi.

Che alimentare un impulso - che è ovviamente quello che dà origine al tutto - con l'unico obiettivo di vedere dove va a parare (chissà dove andrà a parare uno che ci prova se l'altra si mostra disponibile) è da stronzi.

L'unico comportamento corretto in quei casi sarebbe quello di spegnere sul nascere ogni imbeccata.

Riferirlo all'amica - cioè la moglie di quello che ci prova - è un'eventualita.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capire come una come te non comprenda una cosa semplicissima come questa.
> 
> Nessuno, né io nè @Ulisse - che ha scritto più o meno quello che ho scritto io - pensiamo che chi ci prova 'ha ragione'.
> 
> ...


Sono cose non gentili come Di Pietro che ha firmato i soldi della tangente. Che stronzo eh...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Jim uno può mostrare di essere arrabbiato senza essere per forza "mortificante" e "ossessivo".
> 
> Alberto mi sembra un po' ossessivo anche nell'esposizione e ricerca continua delle motivazioni al tradimento della moglie.
> Sarò fuori strada ma in alcuni momenti mi sembra quasi che voglia convincersi da solo che le motivazioni siano solo quelle che ripete e non qualcosa di più serio che possa portarla in futuro a tradirlo di nuovo, se non risolto.
> Il fatto poi di ripetere continuamente che sia vanitosa, (e lo siamo un po' tutte), e quanto ci tenga alla sua immagine la fa apparire un po' come una bella bambola in cerca solo di attenzioni e complimenti e che siano bastati questi  e un po' di corte per farla cedere. Questo quadro che dipingi non è che sia molto rassicurante eh..  non è che forse è l'ora di cercare le vere motivazioni che hanno portato lei a cercare qualcosa fuori di casa?  Chiedo eh..


Però è anche stupida la motivazione della mancanze nel matrimonio. Non perché esistano matrimoni perfetti, ma perché le mancanze non sono del matrimonio, ma della persona.
Su una si diverte allenandosi come la Pellegrini per le Olimpiadi. Una vita un po’ troppo programmata ce l’ha.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Jim uno può mostrare di essere arrabbiato senza essere per forza "mortificante" e "ossessivo".


Certo ma l'arrabbiatura PUÒ anche esprimersi in quel modo e quindi, se si accetta che sia incazzato, si devono necessariamente accettare le modalità con le quali uno la esprime (ovviamente nei limiti).



Angie17 ha detto:


> Alberto mi sembra un po' ossessivo anche nell'esposizione e ricerca continua delle motivazioni al tradimento della moglie.


 Non ci vedo nulla di strano, è la sua umanissima reazione.



Angie17 ha detto:


> Il fatto poi di ripetere continuamente che sia vanitosa, (e lo siamo un po' tutte), e quanto ci tenga alla sua immagine la fa apparire un po' come una bella bambola in cerca solo di attenzioni e complimenti e che siano bastati questi  e un po' di corte per farla cedere.


Motivazione certamente superficiale qualora fosse l'unica.


----------



## Angie17 (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è anche stupida la motivazione della mancanze nel matrimonio. Non perché esistano matrimoni perfetti, ma perché le mancanze non sono del matrimonio, ma della persona.
> Su una si diverte allenandosi come la Pellegrini per le Olimpiadi. Una vita un po’ troppo programmata ce l’ha.


No no , io non sto cercando delle motivazioni nelle loro eventuali mancanze, ma sto notando come lui da parecchi post utilizzi quasi le stesse parole per descrivere le possibili motivazioni che possono aver portato lei al tradimento.. magari è stata solo voglia di provare altro, però mi è sembrata un'analisi un po' limitata.  Se lui crede che la moglie sia veramente come l'ha descritta qui sopra, io rimango un po' perplessa..


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se scrivi che 'ci sta' che sia arrabbiato quello che hai scritto prima è un controsenso ('mortificante' o 'ossessivo').
> 
> Se accetti che uno sia legittimamente incazzato come altro potrebbe esternare la sua incazzatura SE NON IN QUEL MODO ?


In quel modo è da stronzi, è uno stillicidio e non fa bene a nessuno


----------



## omicron (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è anche stupida la motivazione della mancanze nel matrimonio. Non perché esistano matrimoni perfetti, ma perché le mancanze non sono del matrimonio, ma della persona.
> Su una si diverte allenandosi come la Pellegrini per le Olimpiadi. Una vita un po’ troppo programmata ce l’ha.


Ma lui sta a dire continuamente che andava tutto bene e lui è sempre stato perfetto, ora invece è perfettissimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ginevra, ma mi sono comportato da marito, certo non perfetto come ora, ma… non mi sono comoritato male. Cioè…. Sono un imprenditore e ho messo sempre quello
> Che guadagno a disposizione della famiglia (credimi che molti dividono), lei può attingere al conto famigliare senza problemi per tutto quello che vuole, facciamo viaggi, weekend, frequentiamo centri sportivi, andiamo a mangiare fuori e a ballare tutte le settimane, a letto abbiamo sempre avuto una buona intesa ( non gli ho mai detto di no quando mi cercava lei è comunque avevano rapporti frequenti…. Non come ora ma frequenti). Certo che, come detto prima, la mia assenza era spesso dopo cena, andavo in sala e lei sparecchiava e puliva, quando stirava e stendeva lo faceva da sola, ecc… insomma la casa era di totale gestione sua. Ma per questo allora giustifichiamo un tradimento? No dai….. certo si deve sempre migliorare ma non penso che sono stato un marito con grosse mancanze… anzi…


No non giustifica il tradimento assolutamente. 
Ma perché ora hai tutte queste attenzioni? 
Tu eri già un marito perfetto e lei la massaia perfetta.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No..lei è rimasta stravolta dal suo comportamento...lei si aspettava la scopata del secolo...
> Si è trovata davanti uno che a praticamente manco l ha leccata e poi peggio ancora uno che non è riuscita a fare nemmeno venire...
> È rimasta delusa.. amareggiata...
> E per riprovarci...deve trovare la materia prima ..
> Mica trovi ovunque uno che ti trombi a dovere...


Culo compreso senza nemmeno far male…


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che ci fa venire la voglia di tradire?...trovarsi davanti uno che ti dice che con lui fai sesso come con nessun altro.... Io non credo che lei sia stata mossa solo dal desiderio di provare qualcosa di nuovo....secondo me è stato più un volersi staccare da te...te porti i soldi in casa, per merito tuo andate a cena, a ballare, non le fai mancare niente...praticamente dalla tua descrizione ne esce una bambolina che gestisci te....forse si è voluta semplicemente sentire solo se stessa.


E tirar fuori la porcona soffocata dalla bambolina. Ha voluto provare a sentirsi sporca e quel che è peggio, per lui, è che la curiosità è rimasta.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> No no , io non sto cercando delle motivazioni nelle loro eventuali mancanze, ma sto notando come lui da parecchi post utilizzi quasi le stesse parole per descrivere le possibili motivazioni che possono aver portato lei al tradimento.. magari è stata solo voglia di provare altro, però mi è sembrata un'analisi un po' limitata.  Se lui crede che la moglie sia veramente come l'ha descritta qui sopra, io rimango un po' perplessa..


Lui vuole negare che ci potessero essere mancanze nel matrimonio perché è ciò che probabilmente ha sempre pensato e vuole togliersi il peso di qualsiasi responsabilità. Non accetta neanche l’ipotesi che la moglie fosse stanca di “perfezione” soprattutto di una perfezione rigida.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui vuole negare che ci potessero essere mancanze nel matrimonio perché è ciò che probabilmente ha sempre pensato e vuole togliersi il peso di qualsiasi responsabilità. Non accetta neanche l’ipotesi che la moglie fosse stanca di “perfezione” soprattutto di una perfezione rigida.


Ego ferito e stravolgimento dell’immagine che si aveva dell’altro e di se stessi.  Sta un po’ tutto qui. E’ un percorso lungo e tortuoso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E tirar fuori la porcona soffocata dalla bambolina. Ha voluto provare a sentirsi sporca e quel che è peggio, per lui, è che la curiosità è rimasta.


Può darsi...tante volte essere una moglie perfetta comporta anche il soffocare dei desideri sessuali che possano essere considerati stravaganti in una coppia abituata a rapporti normali e abitudinari.
Oppure è semplicemente stato un moto di ribellione a tutta questa perfezione che sarà anche bella da vedere ma penso sia stancante da portare avanti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ego ferito e stravolgimento dell’immagine che si aveva dell’altro e di se stessi.  Sta un po’ tutto qui. E’ un percorso lungo e tortuoso.


Ma lo so bene!
Solo che, attraverso la descrizione di ciò che “funzionava tutto benissimo“ o “anch’io ho le mie colpe” , si rivela non solo l’immagine che si aveva di sé, ma anche la propria idee di matrimonio e di relazione e lo si rivela anche parlando della reazione al tradimento.
Non credo che si possa solo dire “poverino, tu che eri così bravo!”oppure “è vero, se lei veniva a ogni rapporto e andavate a ballare tutti i sabati, non c’era nessun motivo.
Io penso che i motivi siano sempre nel traditore, perché è una scelta di uscire dalla relazione senza comunicare se stessi.
Certamente è difficile dire a un coniuge che si è incontrato qualcuno che piace e perché. Paradossalmente è più facile, come la moglie di Alberto, confessare pentita. 
È difficile perché non solo si ha timore della reazione e di non poter fare l’esperienza che si desidera, ma anche non si vuole dire perché quella persona ci attrae così tanto.
Non lo si vuole dire perché ci sembra di essere offensivi nei confronti del coniuge a cui si vuole bene o di apparire stupido o superficiale o con motivazioni superficiali.
Del resto abbiamo letto anche qui in questa discussione delle traditrici che non hanno voluto o saputo dire le ragioni del tradimento.
Perché dire “ho incontrato un uomo che mi ha suscitato un’attrazione così forte che ho voluto seguire” non spiega nulla. Non spiega nulla se non si capisce perché quella persona, quello sguardo, quel sorriso, quel modo di rivolgersi a noi, ci ha fatto ribaltare le viscere. Infatti io credo che nella ma parte dei casi non ci sia consapevolezza dei meccanismi del proprio desiderio. Qualcuna nemmeno vuole conoscerli, nella convinzione che conoscerli sia una razionalizzazione che poi spegne il desiderio.
Come quando io faccio riflessioni sulle scelte di sceneggiatura o di regia di un film e mi si dice che così ho rovinato la visione del film. Per me non rovina niente. È ovvio che chi produce un film (in senso artistico come equipe che vi lavora) abbia progettato ogni parola e ogni immagine.
Noi viviamo senza progettare granché, a parte il ristorante, le vacanze e i risparmi per le spese condominiali, ma questo non esclude che ci siano significati di cui siamo solo parzialmente consapevoli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo so bene!
> Solo che, attraverso la descrizione di ciò che “funzionava tutto benissimo“ o “anch’io ho le mie colpe” , si rivela non solo l’immagine che si aveva di sé, ma anche la propria idee di matrimonio e di relazione e lo si rivela anche parlando della reazione al tradimento.
> Non credo che si possa solo dire “poverino, tu che eri così bravo!”oppure “è vero, se lei veniva a ogni rapporto e andavate a ballare tutti i sabati, non c’era nessun motivo.
> Io penso che i motivi siano sempre nel traditore, perché è una scelta di uscire dalla relazione senza comunicare se stessi.
> ...


Il desiderio o attrazione che si scatena è proprio dettata dall:atteggiamento dell'altra persona che ha con noi.
Nel l'amante trovi esattamente quello che manca nella tua relazione.
Che può essere un sorriso, una attenzione, una frase di interessamento.
Comunque ricevi un messaggio dall'altra parte dove tu inteteressi e sei preso in considerazione. Nulla di meccanico come avviene nel matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Detto quanto sopra, @Alberto ti invito a decentrarti. Evita di continuare a giocare, vai in tribuna o almeno in panchina e cerca di guardare il gioco della vostra relazione da fuori. Vedrai che ci sono molti altri giocatori, i figli, i genitori, gli amici, il lavoro, le soddisfazioni e conferme che trovate fuori, la vostra immagine di coppia e di persone che date fuori e che voi non siete solo voi due, a letto o in cucina o a ballare.
Comincia da come venite definiti. Alberto e lei, oppure Lei e Alberto, i Rossi. Se frequentate prevalentemente amici tuoi o suoi. Se i figli si rivolgono prevalentemente a te o a lei e per quali cose.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo so bene!
> Solo che, attraverso la descrizione di ciò che “funzionava tutto benissimo“ o “anch’io ho le mie colpe” , si rivela non solo l’immagine che si aveva di sé, ma anche la propria idee di matrimonio e di relazione e lo si rivela anche parlando della reazione al tradimento.
> Non credo che si possa solo dire “poverino, tu che eri così bravo!”oppure “è vero, se lei veniva a ogni rapporto e andavate a ballare tutti i sabati, non c’era nessun motivo.
> Io penso che i motivi siano sempre nel traditore, perché è una scelta di uscire dalla relazione senza comunicare se stessi.
> ...


Anche senza andare cosi in profondita’ , credo che spesso si attribuisca al partner il nostro strsso modo di pensare e concepire la relazione, solo perche ce lo siamo sposati.
se ci penso ora,sapevo benissimo che mio marito ha (aveva?) una scala di valori diversa dalla mia. 
diciamo che ora mi stupisco del mio stupore.
Inoltre non ci si conosce davvero fino a che non si diventa intimi per davvero.. e si pui’ non essere intimi anche dopo 50 anni di matrimonio


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo so bene!
> Solo che, attraverso la descrizione di ciò che “funzionava tutto benissimo“ o “anch’io ho le mie colpe” , si rivela non solo l’immagine che si aveva di sé, ma anche la propria idee di matrimonio e di relazione e lo si rivela anche parlando della reazione al tradimento.
> Non credo che si possa solo dire “poverino, tu che eri così bravo!”oppure “è vero, se lei veniva a ogni rapporto e andavate a ballare tutti i sabati, non c’era nessun motivo.
> Io penso che i motivi siano sempre nel traditore, perché è una scelta di uscire dalla relazione senza comunicare se stessi.
> ...


Il mio piu’ forte desiderio l’ho provato per un ragazzo con cui non avrei progettato niente. Una sorta di primate …. e le mie relazioni hanno sempre puntato alla progettualità’. credo succeda a molti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anche senza andare cosi in profondita’ , credo che spesso si attribuisca al partner il nostro strsso modo di pensare e concepire la relazione, solo perche ce lo siamo sposati.
> se ci penso ora,sapevo benissimo che mio marito ha (aveva?) una scala di valori diversa dalla mia.
> diciamo che ora mi stupisco del mio stupore.
> Inoltre non ci si conosce davvero fino a che non si diventa intimi per davvero.. e si pui’ non essere intimi anche dopo 50 anni di matrimonio


Concordo.
Però a chi chiede... indico una strada possibile.


----------



## spleen (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Questo “evento” è stato talmente stabilizzante che ha mutato molte cose in me. Sono molto diverso rispetto a 5 mesi fa. Mia moglie mi dice spesso che mi preferisce di gran lunga ora. Non che le facessi mancare niente, ma la differenza sta nei particolari. Per esempio prima finito di cenare mi spostavo in sala con i ragazzi e lei metteva a posto, ora mettiamo a posto insieme e resto in cucina fino a quando non è tutto a posto, se rimane poco da fare e lei preferisce finire da sola comunque mi siedo e resto a tenerle compagnia, lo stesso dicasi per stirare e stendere e molte altre cose di casa. A letto mi trova molto più passionale e la cerco molto di più, è venuto fuori “l’ animale L” represso che era in me, prima molte cose non le chiedevo ne le dicevo ora mi sono “spettro del tutto”, la riempio di coccole e la cerco spesso durante la giornata. Molto spesso lei andava a fare la spesa da sola ora andiamo sempre insieme, e molte altre piccole cose… insomma mi sente molto più presente e si sente più amata. Il fatto è che non mi sforzo, mi viene tutto naturale. Detto ciò, mi sento più “sensibile” vero che ho pianto (e piango ancora) molto, ma questa sensibilità mi porta anche a “vederel molte cose che prima ignoravo o che “passavo dritto” senza rendermi conto, difficile da spiegare ma, intendo per esempio quando la gente parla peso le parole in modo diverso, ho imparato a riconoscere il linguaccio del viso e del corpo, da una smorfia capisco delle cose che prima non mi passavano e anche dall’ anticamera del cervello….. insomma mi sento “diverso”, e non sto dicendo migliore in tutto, anzi…. Alcuni nuovi aspetti non mi piacciono per niente, tipo la sensibilità che mi porta magari ad un cambiamento di umore repentino magari per delle cavolate, mi basta una canzone con ha frase particolare e/o una scena di un film a mandarmi in crisi, a pensare a riflettere. Per intenderci mi sento come se fossi bipolare (ma non lo sono), o forse, peggio ancora, borderline.


Se le cose stanno così, presumo che sia solo una questione di tempo, una volta masticato per bene il fatto, i momenti down diventeranno presumo sempre meno frequenti, finchè la faccenda, pur amara, si perderà tra le nebbie del passato.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Detto questo…. Modestia a parte…. Con me è abituata benissimo….


Albè mi stai simpatico ma queste uscite da bar dello sport anche no, grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il mio piu’ forte desiderio l’ho provato per un ragazzo con cui non avrei progettato niente. Una sorta di primate …. e le mie relazioni hanno sempre puntato alla progettualità’. credo succeda a molti.


Non mi stupisce.
Tu sei molto intelligente e hai sempre svolto o ti sei sempre preparata per svolgere ruoli decisionali. Che cosa meravigliosa trovare uno che non ha queste aspettative!
Guarda caso tuo marito ha cercato ...una primate.


----------



## Etta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Albè mi stai simpatico ma queste uscite da bar dello sport anche no, grazie.


Che poi li voglio vedere tutti sti Rocco Siffredi che a letto si vantano.


----------



## ologramma (8 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Può darsi...tante volte essere una moglie perfetta comporta anche il soffocare dei desideri sessuali che possano essere considerati stravaganti in una coppia abituata a rapporti normali e abitudinari.
> Oppure è semplicemente stato un moto di ribellione a tutta questa perfezione che sarà anche bella da vedere ma penso sia stancante da portare avanti.


e perchè soffocare che che uno gli piace fare con l'altra metà ?
nel mio caso , non vediamo la fine , ma ti racconto l'inizio  , sempre dialogato  e ci siamo confrontati con il sesso parlando  e dicendoci cosa piaceva di più  , ripeto gli inizi  della conoscenza  che abbiamo vissuto io inesperto lei prima volta :
abbiamo sempre sperimentato cosa c piaceva fare  mai imposto nulla e mai fatto cose astruse  anche se ne abbiamo parlato tra di noi, poi è andata come è andata a finire  detto da me .....male


----------



## ologramma (8 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi li voglio vedere tutti sti Rocco Siffredi che a letto si vantano.


come sarebbe bene vedere anche voi donnine  aperte al sesso passionale , selvaggio e aperto a tutto .
buona mattinata


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce.
> Tu sei molto intelligente e hai sempre svolto o ti sei sempre preparata per svolgere ruoli decisionali. Che cosa meravigliosa trovare uno che non ha queste aspettative!
> Guarda caso tuo marito ha cercato ...una primate.


Grazie per il “molto intelligente”. Detto da te vale di piu’ .


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo so bene!
> Solo che, attraverso la descrizione di ciò che “funzionava tutto benissimo“ o “anch’io ho le mie colpe” , si rivela non solo l’immagine che si aveva di sé, ma anche la propria idee di matrimonio e di relazione e lo si rivela anche parlando della reazione al tradimento.
> Non credo che si possa solo dire “poverino, tu che eri così bravo!”oppure “è vero, se lei veniva a ogni rapporto e andavate a ballare tutti i sabati, non c’era nessun motivo.
> Io penso che i motivi siano sempre nel traditore, perché è una scelta di uscire dalla relazione senza comunicare se stessi.
> ...


Cerchi di razionalizzare un desiderio
Per me il grassetto significa esattamente quello che leggi. Mi ha mosso emozioni che non ho voluto respingere e le ho vissute.
ogni relazione muove emozioni diverse con uomini completamente diversi tra loro. Ogni volta il desiderio è mosso da cose diverse.
per quel che riguarda i film, visto che io te lodico sempre, dipende dal perché guardi un film
A me non interessa sapere perché il regista ha fatto certe scelte o il significato che da lui a certe situazioni . O meglio non è questo che mi fa apprezzare il film e se lo racconto a qualcuno  cerco di trasmettere le emozioni che ha suscitato in me
A me interessa le emozioni che mi crea e chi se ne frega se non era sua intenzione.
idem per le canzoni, se mi arrivano o se le lego a certi momenti della mia vita mi emozionano. La musica ha un solo accordo o il testo nonè un capolavoro. Frega zero.


----------



## Etta (8 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> come sarebbe bene vedere anche voi donnine  aperte al sesso passionale , selvaggio e aperto a tutto .
> buona mattinata


Io, ad esempio, ho sempre detto che non faccio sesso anale ed infatti non lo faccio. Mai detto di fare cose che non faccio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cerchi di razionalizzare un desiderio
> Per me il grassetto significa esattamente quello che leggi. Mi ha mosso emozioni che non ho voluto respingere e le ho vissute.
> ogni relazione muove emozioni diverse con uomini completamente diversi tra loro. Ogni volta il desiderio è mosso da cose diverse.
> per quel che riguarda i film, visto che io te lodico sempre, dipende dal perché guardi un film
> ...


Ma chi fa il film o la canzone è consapevole di ciò che sta suscitando.
Per me è importante capire cosa mi smuove. Ma è importante la ricerca. Non è un giallo in cui si trova “movente è colpevole” e piacevole scoprire la complessità.
È come quando mangi un piatto particolarmente buono. Ti domandi cosa c’è che dà quel sapore particolare.
Tutte le infinite trasmissioni di cucina non parlano che di questo.
Tutti i talent da X Factor in poi analizzano come non si tratta solo di canzonette (come già cantava Bennato espletando sarcatisco solo l’aspetto ideologico e non i mezzi che usava, dalla sua immagine agli strumenti, all’arrangiamento, rimanendo poi prigioniero dell’insieme) si tratta nemmeno di interpretazione, ma di immagine, coreografia per suscitare quelle emozioni.
A me piace il percorso.
Non razionalizzo il desiderio, lo capisco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Detto quanto sopra, @Alberto ti invito a decentrarti. Evita di continuare a giocare, vai in tribuna o almeno in panchina e cerca di guardare il gioco della vostra relazione da fuori. Vedrai che ci sono molti altri giocatori, i figli, i genitori, gli amici, il lavoro, le soddisfazioni e conferme che trovate fuori, la vostra immagine di coppia e di persone che date fuori e che voi non siete solo voi due, a letto o in cucina o a ballare.
> Comincia da come venite definiti. Alberto e lei, oppure Lei e Alberto, i Rossi. Se frequentate prevalentemente amici tuoi o suoi. Se i figli si rivolgono prevalentemente a te o a lei e per quali cose.


Ma uno che scrive le faccio le valigie e la butto fuori secondo te che critica di se può fare?


----------



## spleen (8 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io, ad esempio, ho sempre detto che non faccio sesso anale ed infatti non lo faccio. Mai detto di fare cose che non faccio.


Fermi tutti!!!....... questo scoop ribalta completamente i termini di ogni ragionamento fatto finora.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi fa il film o la canzone è consapevole di ciò che sta suscitando.
> Per me è importante capire cosa mi smuove. Ma è importante la ricerca. Non è un giallo in cui si trova “movente è colpevole” e piacevole scoprire la complessità.
> È come quando mangi un piatto particolarmente buono. Ti domandi cosa c’è che dà quel sapore particolare.
> Tutte le infinite trasmissioni di cucina non parlano che di questo.
> ...


Non credo che sia consapevole se a me una canzone fa schifo e tu l’adori. Idem per un film. 
ed è ovvio che so che emozione mi muove, la sento quella emozione


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Fermi tutti!!!....... questo scoop ribalta completamente i termini di ogni ragionamento fatto finora.


Non te la prendere ma questo è lo @spleen che a me manca come utente


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non credo che sia consapevole se a me una canzone fa schifo e tu l’adori. Idem per un film.
> ed è ovvio che so che emozione mi muove, la sento quella emozione


Chi la produce sa cosa sta facendo. Ma le corde da toccare non sono uguali per tutti. Altrimenti ci sarebbe la ricetta per il successo mondiale. Oppure tutti saremmo Marilyn o Rodolfo Valentino, oltre alla bellezza fisica, che è oggettiva, le persone hanno fascino perché suscitano emozioni diverse che possono risuonare in alcune persone  e in altre no.
Marilyn invece aveva una immagine altamente complessa e ambigua che conteneva in sé molti... suoni.


----------



## spleen (8 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non te la prendere ma questo è lo @spleen che a me manca come utente


Mi ero ripromesso di non quotarla, ma non ho resistito.


----------



## ologramma (8 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io, ad esempio, ho sempre detto che non faccio sesso anale ed infatti non lo faccio. Mai detto di fare cose che non faccio.


Tu sei un caso a parte


----------



## Andromeda4 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Etta non ha tradito nessuno.
> È una amante di professione per il suo bisogno di conferme in contrapposizione alle altre donne.
> Di matrimonio non capisce una minchia.


Anche perché non era sposata.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora capisco che si sta rispondendo  a etta e ai suoi schematismi binari, ma l’amore con il tradimento non c’entra niente.
> Se si mette di mezzo l‘amore non si ha la più pallida idea di cosa sia una relazione stabile.
> A me inquieta la totale mancanza di comprensione di cosa sia una relazione a lungo termine, nonostante qualsiasi formula matrimoniale lo chiarisca.
> Inoltre mi pare che ci sia una enorme confusione tra innamoramento e amore. (V. Alberoni)
> ...


In proposito aggiungo una cosa


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anche perché non era sposata.


Penso che per bisogni personali o per una idea fuorviante, per molti il matrimonio sia deludente perché non mantiene l’innamoramento e che il tradimento a volte sia innamoramento, a volte possa essere la recita dell’innamoramento e che non vi sia nessuna intenzione di fare evolvere il rapporto.
Ecco perché ci si sente adolescenti nel rapporto tra amanti e spesso si percepisce il coniuge come un genitore che ostacola la relazione tra fidanzatini.


----------



## ionio36 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Ti chiedo Scusa Alberto, se ti avevo sopravvalutato!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ti chiedo Scusa Alberto, se ti avevo sopravvalutato!


Perché?


----------



## oriente70 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ti sto prendendo in giro, probabilmente ha ragione Brunetta, la
> Paura della perdita della persona amata ha fatto sviluppare gli ormoni dell’ attaccamento… o non lo so cosa sia scattato nella mia testa…. Poi… non è detto che sia tutto positivo, per esempio mi piaceva giocare alla PlayStation e ho appeso il joypad al chiodo, seguivo il calcio in modo assiderale e ora non ho più voglia di guardare una partita, insomma in tante altre cose mi sento svuotato. Ma…. Mi sento anche su un ottovolante, la amo, la desidero, quando siamo insieme sto bene, facciamo le cose di casa insieme, a letto stiamo molto vicini con coccole o altro…. ma al contempo delle volte (sopratutto quando sono da solo), mi parte un pianto isterico, con rabbia incorporata e mi viene voglia di cacciarla a calci in culo…. Insomma sono instabile…. Molto instabile.


Sai quanti di bravi partners ottimi genitori e ottimi amanti sono cornuti ...
Non devi cambiare te  solo ... Deve cambiare anche Lei ...
Ha mai giocato alla play?
Ha mai visto una partita con te ?
Ha mai fatto una cosa con te che piace solo a te?


----------



## Etta (8 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Fermi tutti!!!....... questo scoop ribalta completamente i termini di ogni ragionamento fatto finora.


Why?


----------



## Etta (8 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Tu sei un caso a parte


Mi distinguo dalla massa.


----------



## ionio36 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?


Perché uno che dice, sono contento che soffra un po'!! Il dolore anche se provocato da chi poi soffre, non può essere motivo di gioia!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Perché uno che dice, sono contento che soffra un po'!! Il dolore anche se provocato da chi poi soffre, non può essere motivo di gioia!


Questo in linea teorica.
Nella pratica sempre i sentimenti sono ambivalenti, figurati nel caso di chi ti ha tradito.


----------



## Alberto (8 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sai quanti di bravi partners ottimi genitori e ottimi amanti sono cornuti ...
> Non devi cambiare te  solo ... Deve cambiare anche Lei ...
> Ha mai giocato alla play?
> Ha mai visto una partita con te ?
> Ha mai fatto una cosa con te che piace solo a te?


Anche te hai ragione. In effetti no… quello che facciamo insieme sono cose che piacciono ad entrambi.


----------



## Alberto (8 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No non giustifica il tradimento assolutamente.
> Ma perché ora hai tutte queste attenzioni?
> Tu eri già un marito perfetto e lei la massaia perfetta.


Boh non so… probabilmente la paura di perderla e di perdere la famiglia mi ha portato a cercare di migliorare e mettere i tasselli dove mancavano.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh non so… probabilmente la paura di perderla e di perdere la famiglia mi ha portato a cercare di migliorare e mettere i tasselli dove mancavano.


I tasselli sono delle toppe se non messi alla perfezione..
E le toppe poi...funzionano momentaneamente...
Se ci sono problemi di fondo non servono un cazzo...
Lo facevo presente prima a mio marito...
Mi sono stancata di essere sempre quella presente che cerca di fare tutto...di organizzare...di tenere unito...
Ma se dall' altra parte c è sempre un muro...
Ti stufi e mandi tutto a puttane.. 
Esserci ed esserci veramente non è facile...
Ma all altra persona fa veramente piacere...


----------



## oriente70 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Anche te hai ragione. In effetti no… quello che facciamo insieme sono cose che piacciono ad entrambi.


Nessuno verso l'altro


----------



## Alberto (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Detto quanto sopra, @Alberto ti invito a decentrarti. Evita di continuare a giocare, vai in tribuna o almeno in panchina e cerca di guardare il gioco della vostra relazione da fuori. Vedrai che ci sono molti altri giocatori, i figli, i genitori, gli amici, il lavoro, le soddisfazioni e conferme che trovate fuori, la vostra immagine di coppia e di persone che date fuori e che voi non siete solo voi due, a letto o in cucina o a ballare.
> Comincia da come venite definiti. Alberto e lei, oppure Lei e Alberto, i Rossi. Se frequentate prevalentemente amici tuoi o suoi. Se i figli si rivolgono prevalentemente a te o a lei e per quali cose.


Grazie Brunetta. Non sono molto lucido in questo periodo L, e ti considero tra le persone più riflessi e e sagge di questo forum.


----------



## Alberto (8 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Nessuno verso l'altro


Tante cose insieme si ma a lei di giocare  alla play frega poco così come guardare le partite. Giustamente se siamo davanti alla tv insieme ci guardiamo  un film e lo scegliamo insieme.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tante cose insieme si ma a lei di giocare  alla play frega poco così come guardare le partite. Giustamente se dtiamo davanti alla tv insieme è per guardare un film.


Ma fare qualcosa che piace anche a te e viceversa?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma fare qualcosa che piace anche a te e viceversa?


Per fare qualcosa che piaccia all altro  bisogna impegnarsi...
È più facile spiaggiarsi sul divano...e fare finta di nulla...


----------



## oriente70 (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per fare qualcosa che piaccia all altro  bisogna impegnarsi...
> È più facile spiaggiarsi sul divano...e fare finta di nulla...


Vale per tutti e due


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vale per tutti e due


Certo.
Che vale per tutti e 2.. 
Ma chissà perché c è sempre quello propositivo e quello che non ha mai voglia di fare un cazzo


----------



## Foglia (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per fare qualcosa che piaccia all altro  bisogna impegnarsi...
> È più facile spiaggiarsi sul divano...e fare finta di nulla...


Capisco lo sfogo ma.... non so che lavoro faccia tuo marito.  Può essere che sia stanco? oggi fa un freddo porco, ci sta che, soprattutto a quest'ora, non abbia voglia di vestirsi, uscire, ecc.


----------



## Alberto (8 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma uno che scrive le faccio le valigie e la butto fuori secondo te che critica di se può fare?


Si dimentica che lei ha tradito e non io.


----------



## Etta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si dimentica che lei ha tradito e non io.


Sì ma devi prendere una posizione prima o poi. O la perdoni o la butti fuori casa. Non puoi stare nel limbo per sempre.


----------



## Venice30 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma devi prendere una posizione prima o poi. O la perdoni o la butti fuori casa. Non puoi stare nel limbo per sempre.


Non si dimentica e non si perdona in un giorno.


----------



## Alberto (8 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma fare qualcosa che piace anche a te e viceversa?


Ma certo. Quello che facciamo insieme piace ad entrambi, poi ci sono semplici hobbyes che si fanno da soli, tipo giocare alla play per me è magari lei sta sul divano e si mette lo smalto, oppure lei si trucca rio stondi fanno a lei e metto della musica che gli piace (e non dispiace a me).


----------



## Venice30 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Sai Etta come il tuo amato uomo ci impiega mesi per mettere fine al suo matrimonio, tanto ci vuole per perdonare e/o dimenticare, anzi vuole di più.


----------



## Alberto (8 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma devi prendere una posizione prima o poi. O la perdoni o la butti fuori casa. Non puoi stare nel limbo per sempre.


Facile a dirlo difficile a farsi. Non ci riesco Etta…. Vernante faccio fatica a prendere una strada.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Brunetta. Non sono molto lucido in questo periodo L, e ti considero tra le persone più riflessi e e sagge di questo forum.


Grazie.
Ma prova a decentrarti.
Non è facile, ma è indispensabile per capire.
Si può scegliere solo se si è capito.


----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di beccare i mariti di due conoscenti con altre donne. Il primo a cena, a 30 km di distanza da casa sua (sfortuna ha voluto mi trovassi anch'io lì quella sera). Il secondo in un parcheggio del centro commerciale, in macchina, con i sedili reclinati. Entrambi non mi hanno vista ed io ho taciuto.
> Forse mi sarei comportata diversamente se le moglie fossero state mie care amiche. Chissà.


Una settimana fa ero a cena a 10 km di distanza con una donna.
Come accade talvolta.
Non credo sia assolutamente indicativo.
Sì esce per tante ragioni.
Ma, soprattutto, se qualcuno lo avesse detto a mia moglie, non trovava una persona ignara.
Lei sapeva che uscivo con questa donna


----------



## Vera (8 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Una settimana fa ero a cena a 10 km di distanza con una donna.
> Come accade talvolta.
> Non credo sia assolutamente indicativo.
> Sì esce per tante ragioni.
> Ma, soprattutto, se qualcuno lo avesse detto a mia moglie, non trovava una persona ignara.


Certo, anch'io vado a cena con amici uomini. Non gli metto la lingua in bocca, però.


----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Certo, anch'io vado a cena con amici uomini. Non gli metto la lingua in bocca, però.


Se uno limona una al ristorante è un coglione.


----------



## Vera (8 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se uno limona una al ristorante è un coglione.


Evidentemente era sicuro che nessun conoscente lo avrebbe visto.


----------



## Etta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Evidentemente era sicuro che nessun conoscente lo avrebbe visto.


Ma è sempre rischioso. Piuttosto si aspetta di arrivare in macchina.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco lo sfogo ma.... non so che lavoro faccia tuo marito.  Può essere che sia stanco? oggi fa un freddo porco, ci sta che, soprattutto a quest'ora, non abbia voglia di vestirsi, uscire, ecc.


No ascolta...non lavora in un acciaieria serba...
Non è scusabile...
Sono sempre io che faccio e organizzo...
Adesso avremmo dovuto fare un weekend noi 2...
Dopo avere espresso il mese scorso il mio malessere per essere sempre io la propositiva ho evitato di prendere l iniziativa...
Ebbene...mi ha rinfacciato di non avere organizzato nulla . 
Quando sapeva benissimo che io non avrei più fatto nulla previa dimostrazione di sollecitudine da parte sua...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se uno limona una al ristorante è un coglione.


Ma dai....
Perché fare lingua in bocca in strada non lo è?
Dipende dal ristorante...e dalla via...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No ascolta...non lavora in un acciaieria serba...
> Non è scusabile...
> Sono sempre io che faccio e organizzo...
> Adesso avremmo dovuto fare un weekend noi 2...
> ...


Non credo che il problema sia organizzare, ma il fatto che lui non organizzi, ti fa pensare che non voglia passare tempo con te?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si dimentica che lei ha tradito e non io.


Certo ma è la considerazione che hai di lei in generale che mi lascia perplessa. 
Se ce la vogliamo dire tutta è stata proprio stupida a raccontarti questa cosa. 
Deve essere molto debole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh non so… probabilmente la paura di perderla e di perdere la famiglia mi ha portato a cercare di migliorare e mettere i tasselli dove mancavano.


Io invece credo, che ti ha raccontato cose dell'altro che ti hanno fatto riflettere. 
Attenzioni, lusinghe, che non aveva mai ricevuto da te. 
In qualche modo ti sei reso conto che qualcuno  lo ha usato e sfruttato a proprio vantaggio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che il problema sia organizzare, ma il fatto che lui non organizzi, ti fa pensare che non voglia passare tempo con te?


Esattamente...
Se preferisci stare sul divano invece che con me...
Vuol dire...che...
Sei stufo...
Non apprezzi...
O sono la routine...
Ma visto ...che ..
Non sono un cesso ..
Mi tengo...
Sono simpatica  ..
Dovresti sempre volermi avere accanto a fare qualcosa ..


----------



## omicron (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che il problema sia organizzare, ma il fatto che lui non organizzi, ti fa pensare che non voglia passare tempo con te?


Mio marito non organizza mai niente, ma non perché non voglia passare tempo con me o in famiglia, ma perché per lui stare a casa É passare del tempo insieme 
Se si decide di fare qualcosa, che siano due giorni fuori o una cena al ristorante o altro, organizzo io, lui non saprebbe neanche da che parte farsi 
Visto che non l’ha mai fatto 
A volte ammetto che preferirei che facesse qualcosa anche lui, però tanto so che non lo fa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mio marito non organizza mai niente, ma non perché non voglia passare tempo con me o in famiglia, ma perché per lui stare a casa É passare del tempo insieme
> Se si decide di fare qualcosa, che siano due giorni fuori o una cena al ristorante o altro, organizzo io, lui non saprebbe neanche da che parte farsi
> Visto che non l’ha mai fatto
> A volte ammetto che preferirei che facesse qualcosa anche lui, però tanto so che non lo fa


Certo...
Appunto...
Poi ti si riempiono i coglioni...
Vedrai...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mio marito non organizza mai niente, ma non perché non voglia passare tempo con me o in famiglia, ma perché per lui stare a casa É passare del tempo insieme
> Se si decide di fare qualcosa, che siano due giorni fuori o una cena al ristorante o altro, organizzo io, lui non saprebbe neanche da che parte farsi
> Visto che non l’ha mai fatto
> A volte ammetto che preferirei che facesse qualcosa anche lui, però tanto so che non lo fa


Anche mio marito non organizza mai nulla, non lo ha mai fatto e mai lo farà  però mi porta dove voglio e se per caso non vuole venire da qualche parte ci vado con amiche o amici, non mi faccio certo problemi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche mio marito non organizza mai nulla, non lo ha mai fatto e mai lo farà  però mi porta dove voglio e se per caso non vuole venire da qualche parte ci vado con amiche o amici, non mi faccio certo problemi.


Allora io devo venire sempre con te ho capito...
È l'unica per la serenità familiare...
Aggiungimi...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Appunto...
> Poi ti si riempiono i coglioni...
> Vedrai...


E impari ad organizzarti in altri modi


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora io devo venire sempre con te ho capito...
> È l'unica per la serenità familiare...
> Aggiungimi...


Volentieri! Usciamo a 4  poi i mariti li lasciamo seduti in un bar


----------



## omicron (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Appunto...
> Poi ti si riempiono i coglioni...
> Vedrai...


Io gli smadonno sul muso se c’è bisogno 


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche mio marito non organizza mai nulla, non lo ha mai fatto e mai lo farà  però mi porta dove voglio e se per caso non vuole venire da qualche parte ci vado con amiche o amici, non mi faccio certo problemi.


No no lui viene 
E paga pure


----------



## Etta (8 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche mio marito non organizza mai nulla, non lo ha mai fatto e mai lo farà  però mi porta dove voglio e se per caso non vuole venire da qualche parte ci vado con amiche o amici, non mi faccio certo problemi.


Brava. Come facevo pure io con il mio ex.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente...
> Se preferisci stare sul divano invece che con me...
> Vuol dire...che...
> Sei stufo...
> ...


Ma sul divano non è con te? Dovete essere fuori per parlare o farvi le coccole?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sul divano non è con te? Dovete essere fuori per parlare o farvi le coccole?


E che cazzo faccio sul divano...
Ci sto al max un po' alla sera


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E che cazzo faccio sul divano...
> Ci sto al max un po' alla sera


Quindi non è per lui. Tu vuoi fare cose e vorresti essere in compagnia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi non è per lui. Tu vuoi fare cose e vorresti essere in compagnia.


Il divano è il suo centro...
Non è la ns vita...
È la sua


----------



## ionio36 (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il divano è il suo centro...
> Non è la ns vita...
> È la sua


Io organizzo quasi tutto relativamente ai viaggi e gite anche di un pomeriggio. Mi basta che mia moglie mi segua!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il divano è il suo centro...
> Non è la ns vita...
> È la sua


Ti capisco anche mio marito è così, lavoro e divano… però io non mi stanco di proporre perché la vita è una e non si può vivere di solo lavoro. Io amo viaggiare, vedere posti nuovi, stare con gli amici, non concepisco la domenica chiusa in casa tanto per dire. Chi mi ama mi segua e qualcuno lo trovo sempre


----------



## Etta (8 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E che cazzo faccio sul divano...


Lo smorzacandela sul divano ad esempio è top. A me piace un sacco.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Volentieri! Usciamo a 4  poi i mariti li lasciamo seduti in un bar


I mariti di chi?


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il divano è il suo centro...
> Non è la ns vita...
> È la sua


Diciamo le cose come stanno anziche continuare A dargli addosso: a lui di fare cose con te ie frega ncazz.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ti sto prendendo in giro, probabilmente ha ragione Brunetta, la
> Paura della perdita della persona amata ha fatto sviluppare gli ormoni dell’ attaccamento… o non lo so cosa sia scattato nella mia testa…. Poi… non è detto che sia tutto positivo, per esempio mi piaceva giocare alla PlayStation e ho appeso il joypad al chiodo, seguivo il calcio in modo assiderale e ora non ho più voglia di guardare una partita, insomma in tante altre cose mi sento svuotato. Ma…. Mi sento anche su un ottovolante, la amo, la desidero, quando siamo insieme sto bene, facciamo le cose di casa insieme, a letto stiamo molto vicini con coccole o altro…. ma al contempo delle volte (sopratutto quando sono da solo), mi parte un pianto isterico, con rabbia incorporata e mi viene voglia di cacciarla a calci in culo…. Insomma sono instabile…. Molto instabile.


Trauma.
Hai subito un trauma.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non penso proprio che esploderei con effetti tragici. La cosa più tragica potrebbe essere *preparargli le valigie e accompagnarla alla porta.*tutto il resto, invece, è giusto, da fuori sembriamo si la happy family, ma ogni mattina indosso la mia bella maschera e camuffo quello che ho dentro.


E' casa tua?


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ci hai azzeccato in pieno. Lei soffre molto la mia instabilità, mi dice spesso che si sente sempre in discussione, si sente sempre con un piede fuori casa. Nonostante vede che l’ amo, teme sempre che da un giorno all altro potrebbe vincere “ l’ altro io” e lasciarla. Non riesco a perdonarla ma non riesco neanche a lasciarla, entrambe le cose so no o più forti di me, insmma…. Sono nel limbo. Lei mi ha fatto una confessione totale. Dietro a mie domande (anche intime) ha risposto con la sincerità, anche se quarta poteva farmi male. E tra le
> Confessioni che mi ha fatto, c’è anche quella che quando è andata in motel era convinta che sarebbe stata quell’ unica volta, che non sarebbe più andata (così è stato), ma che questo sarebbe rimasto un suo segreto con cui sarebbe riuscita a conviverci senza problemi. Se non fosse che appena uscita dal motel, ha realizzato la gravità di quello che aveva fatto, *una volta a casa era nervosisisima, non riusciva mrnamchr a guardarmi in faccia, si vedeva lontano un miglio che c’era qualcosa di strano e dietro alla mia doppia dimanda( cosa è? Dimmi cosa c’è? ) è crollata e mi ha detto del tradimento. Non sarebbe riuscita a convivere con quel peso, si sentiva una merda. Ha confessato, certo brutto passare la palla a me, ma lei non aveva altra scelta.*


Da "Manuale del tradimento imperfetto".
Cominciamo a opporre un ragionamento.
Secondo te, quante persone tradiscono, prima o poi, in una coppia?
E sapere che qualcun altro tradisce che effetto ti fa?
Sto cercando di farti vedere la situazione come se tu fossi un osservatore esterno.
Prova a vederla così, fai questo esercizio.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No no nessuna relazione parallela. Conosco il centro, so chi è lui, ho tutte le prove che mi ha raccontato esattamente quello che è successo e resta il fatto che ha confessato di sua spontaneità. Putroppo in me resta sempre il tarlo “ ma perché”?”. Lei stessa mi ha detto che il problema era lei, che non le ho mai fatto mancare niente, che sta bene con me, che sono il suo punto di riferimento oltre a tante altre belle paroline. Ma ormai ho questo tarlo continuo nella mia testa che non riesco proprio a scacciare: “PERCHÉ?”. Non lo capirò mai…. Cosa porta una persona che ama suo marito, la sua famiglia, che sta bene, che ha tutto quello che desidera, a rischiare di perdere tutto per una cosa del genere? Per assurdo, avrei capito di più, una relazione do ti ua con innamoramento dell’ amante : “ mi sono innamorata, che ci posso fare? Arrivederci e grazie”. Ma così no…così mi sembra proprio da stupidi, da fuori di testa, da folli. E quindi… mi domando….
> MA PERCHÉ?


Prova con una domanda generica.
Perché due persone trombano tra loro?


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No..lei è rimasta stravolta dal suo comportamento...lei si aspettava la scopata del secolo...
> Si è trovata davanti uno che a praticamente manco l ha leccata e poi peggio ancora uno che non è riuscita a fare nemmeno venire...
> È rimasta delusa.. amareggiata...
> E per riprovarci...deve trovare la materia prima ..
> Mica trovi ovunque uno che ti trombi a dovere...


Secondo me, per come si è comportata dopo, non era per niente a suo agio nella situazione.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che gli ho fatto queste (e altre domande), ma la risposta L’ ho già scirtta qui un sacco di volte, lei si è pentita subito, ha capito L’ enorme
> Errore appena uscita dal motel, si è sentita una merda, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia pensando al torto che mi ha fatto è che non meritavo, non sarebbe più riuscita a venire a letto con me ne tantomeno ad andare avanti si sentiva un peso enorme (che ancora ha)
> Ma con la confessione almeno si è liberata di un peso enorme, si è sobbarcata il
> Rischio di esse cacciata e se resteremo insieme sarà comunque per scelta mia e non con L’ inganno.  Della scarsa prestazione non gliene può fregà de meno, in quanto con me è sempre stata ampiamente soddisfatta.


Comunque il confronto tra voi è leggermente appannato dal tuo ego.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… ma lei lavora, ha una casa attualmente affittata (e non finirebbe in mezzo ad una strada). Quindi tradire perché la faccio stare bene e si sente la mia regina? No dai… questo no….però…. Mi piacerebbe si cacciarla nel suo bilocale e farla campare con il suo stipendio
> Che non gli permetterà sicuramente si fate la
> Vita di adesso è neanche tutti gli agi  ecco ora è spuntato in me l’ altro lato “bipolare” cattivo e vendicativo.


Più ti leggo e più constato la distanza tra te e lei.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei mica cita quelle mancanze per giustificare il tradimento. Anzi…. La domanda “se fosse stato un incontro focoso, passionale. Travolgente, me lo avresti detto? Ti saresti pentita o magari saresti andata avanti”? La risposta fu “ non è la prestazione che mi ha fatto sentire una merda, ma il fatto che non dovevo fare una cosa del  genere, non te lo meriti, sto bene con te, non mi manca niente, sono stata superficiale”


Il ragionamento sulla prestazione è tipicamente maschile.
Lei ha ragionato in maniera coerente col legame di coppia che avete.
Tanto di cappello per lei.
Comprendo il tuo trauma, ma hai comunque una donna che tiene a te.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Jim uno può mostrare di essere arrabbiato senza essere per forza "mortificante" e "ossessivo".
> 
> Alberto mi sembra un po' ossessivo anche nell'esposizione e ricerca continua delle motivazioni al tradimento della moglie.
> Sarò fuori strada ma in alcuni momenti mi sembra quasi che voglia convincersi da solo che le motivazioni siano solo quelle che ripete e non qualcosa di più serio che possa portarla in futuro a tradirlo di nuovo, se non risolto.
> Il fatto poi di ripetere continuamente che sia vanitosa, (e lo siamo un po' tutte), e quanto ci tenga alla sua immagine la fa apparire un po' come una bella bambola in cerca solo di attenzioni e complimenti e che siano bastati questi  e un po' di corte per farla cedere. Questo quadro che dipingi non è che sia molto rassicurante eh..  non è che forse è l'ora di cercare le vere motivazioni che hanno portato lei a cercare qualcosa fuori di casa?  Chiedo eh..


Quella che emerge è la distanza tra loro.
Accorciarla è il lavoro necessario da fare per riuscire a stare insieme.
Che non sia facile non è necessario precisarlo.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce.
> Tu sei molto intelligente e hai sempre svolto o ti sei sempre preparata per svolgere ruoli decisionali. Che cosa meravigliosa trovare uno che non ha queste aspettative!
> Guarda caso tuo marito ha cercato ...una primate.


Non userei in nessun caso il termine primate.
Ha cercato una senza impegni e necessità da condividere nel quotidiano, con cui vivere un rapporto in leggerezza e libertà.
Fondamentalmente la base di tanti approcci extraconiugali.
Noi parliamo di queste relazioni come qualcosa di straordinario, ma nell'adolescenza e gioventù (diciamo fino ai 30 anni) è abbastanza normale e frequente la promiscuità.
Quando mia figlia va in disco con le amiche inevitabilmente tutte baciano qualcuno, a volte più ragazzi nella stessa serata.
La memoria di quella piacevolezza e leggerezza nei rapporti resta. La crescita di autostima che ne consegue contribuisce a creare una propria visione del rapporto con l'altro sesso.
Normalmente tutte le ragazze (e i ragazzi, ovviamente) che sono state promiscue in adolescenza quando trovano la persona "giusta" diventano monogame, spesso anche a lungo, qualche volta anche per sempre.
Fino a che quel ricordo riemerge con qualcuno o qualcuna incontrata per caso.
Per chi non lo è stato, a volte riemerge il rimpianto di non avere quel vissuto.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tante cose insieme si ma a lei di giocare  alla play frega poco così come guardare le partite. Giustamente se siamo davanti alla tv insieme ci guardiamo  un film e lo scegliamo insieme.


Una coppia non è fatta di persone in simbiosi, ma di due individui diversi che si attraggono.
Gli spazi individuali sono fondamentali.


----------



## ologramma (9 Dicembre 2022)

B


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il divano è il suo centro...
> Non è la ns vita...
> È la sua


Anche per noi è stato così ma la cosa era consapevolmente condivisa , perché lei si coricava molto presto e io per vedere la TV e non svegliarla ero sul divano ,mentre i figli erano nelle loro camere.
Con la crescita e autonomia dai figli si è condiviso più tempo per viaggi uscite ,visite città organizzare molte cose insieme.
Comunque fate bene a lamentarvi dei vostri signori mariti ,i miei figli  ,non penso siano perfetti ,ma li vedo organizzare insieme alle compagne quello che voi vi lamentate.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma dai....
> Perché fare lingua in bocca in strada non lo è?
> Dipende dal ristorante...e dalla via...


Se sei sposato sei un coglione senza dipende.
Se non lo sei limoni dove ti pare.


----------



## ologramma (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Una coppia non è fatta di persone in simbiosi, ma di due individui diversi che si attraggono.
> Gli spazi individuali sono fondamentali.


Simbiosi non lo so ma condivisione si ,mi sembra ,anzi lo è, uno dei temi più importanti di una coppia


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il divano è il suo centro...
> Non è la ns vita...
> È la sua


Cosa vorresti fare?


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Simbiosi non lo so ma condivisione si ,mi sembra ,anzi lo è, uno dei temi più importanti di una coppia


Non credo tu porti tua moglie in piscina, per dire.
Questi sono gli  spazi individuali necessari.
Anche le uscite con gli amici senza coniugi.


----------



## ologramma (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo tu porti tua moglie in piscina, per dire.
> Questi sono gli  spazi individuali necessari.
> Anche le uscite con gli amici senza coniugi.


In piscina no perché non gli piace nuotare,per la palestra la faccio in modo diverso in un altra parte.
Uscite ,tolto qualche ricorrenza  da soli ,pochissime ,mentre sempre fatto tutto insieme .
Danny per noi di una certa non era una cosa che si faceva come per voi adesso.
Con le amiche si preferisce una uscita per shopping e un pranzetto a mezzogiorno


----------



## Reginatriste72 (9 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I mariti di chi?


Il mio e quello di Giulia!!!


----------



## spleen (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Una coppia non è fatta di persone in simbiosi, ma di due individui diversi che si attraggono.
> Gli spazi individuali sono fondamentali.


Concordo. Non credo che la dimensione di coppia si possa definire attraerso l'isolamento, due cuori e una capanna per intenderci, o ancora peggio che l'aspirazione sia due su un'isola deserta, che per quanto ideale e meravigliosa, dopo un po', sai che palle....
Credo che la dimensione sia quella appunto del progetto comune -dentro- la società, dove ci possa essere anche la dimensione personale, e credo, per dirla tutta che io sia ancora insieme a mia moglie perchè abbiamo entrambi conservato una spazio personale, un piede nel mondo.


----------



## Etta (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' casa tua?


Sì è casa sua a quanto pare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque il confronto tra voi è leggermente appannato dal tuo ego.


Leggermente?


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E' un errore che commetto spesso, quello di attribuire alle persone (certe persone) una coscienza che non possiedono, una consapevolezza che -dovrebbero- avere, un livello di comprensione che spesso non sono nè interessati nè potenzialmente possono avere.


Si chiama sopravvalutare... e purtroppo è anche un mio limite.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti fare?


Dovrei semplicemente fregarmene di lui ed iniziare veramente a farmi i fatti miei...
Solo quello...


----------



## Alberto (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque il confronto tra voi è leggermente appannato dal tuo ego.


In che senso? Per favore spiegati meglio.


----------



## Alberto (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Una coppia non è fatta di persone in simbiosi, ma di due individui diversi che si attraggono.
> Gli spazi individuali sono fondamentali.


Dany, ho letto l le tue tante risposte e ti ringrazio perché le ho trovate tutte interessanti, sagge e da tenere in seria considerazione, cercare di riflettere e farne tesoro. Grazie ancora.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> In che senso? Per favore spiegati meglio.


Che parametri tutto dal tuo punto di vista, senza cercare di comprendere, o meglio conoscere,  lei.
So che è difficile, ma è necessario.


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma è sempre rischioso. Piuttosto si aspetta di arrivare in macchina.


Quante ne sai..


----------



## Etta (9 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quante ne sai..


Ma io lo dico per le persone sposate eh. Chi è single ha nulla da perdere.


----------



## Alberto (11 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Concordo. Non credo che la dimensione di coppia si possa definire attraerso l'isolamento, due cuori e una capanna per intenderci, o ancora peggio che l'aspirazione sia due su un'isola deserta, che per quanto ideale e meravigliosa, dopo un po', sai che palle....
> Credo che la dimensione sia quella appunto del progetto comune -dentro- la società, dove ci possa essere anche la dimensione personale, e credo, per dirla tutta che io sia ancora insieme a mia moglie perchè abbiamo entrambi conservato una spazio personale, un piede nel mondo.


Sono perfettamente d’accordo con questa tua analisi. Giusto condividere una passione/ hobbyes con la compagna/o, ma giusto anche avere i propri spazi. Per questo citavo che so…. La PlayStation, o le partite di calcio, ma può essere anche uno sport o una serata di poker con gli amici o per lei la giornata “shopping” con le amiche. Come dici tu “un piede nel mondo” (tra l’ altro mi piace molto questa tua ultima frase.


----------



## Alberto (11 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Che parametri tutto dal tuo punto di vista, senza cercare di comprendere, o meglio conoscere,  lei.
> So che è difficile, ma è necessario.


Beh…. Giusto comprendere anche lei, però, penso che in questi casi “lei” avrebbe dovuto parlare, dialogare, confrontarsi e non “cadere” in quel modo. Intendo, trovo che non sia giusto trovare una scusante per gli errori commessi (sopratutto questo tipo di errori), a meno di situazioni gravi, sono dell’ idea che il dialogare sia la cosa più importante. Conosco uomini che lasciano la moglie a casa quasi tutte le sere e se ne vanno in locali, discoteche e posti simili e tornano a notte fonda, le moglie mute, 0 dialogo, a cucinare, lavare e stirare. Ecco…. In quel caso posso capire se alla fine una donna, quando trova un corteggiatore, possa esser lusingata e cadere nel tradimento.


----------



## Alberto (11 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo ma è la considerazione che hai di lei in generale che mi lascia perplessa.
> Se ce la vogliamo dire tutta è stata proprio stupida a raccontarti questa cosa.
> Deve essere molto debole.


Perché mi parli di “considerazione di lei”? Cosa hai percepito? Ho sempre avuto una grandissima considerazione , tanto è vero che il mio dolore deriva anche dal fatto che non mi aspettavo minimamente una cosa del genere, per assurdo mi fidavo più di lei che di me stesso. Non la condanno per avermi raccontato del tradimento (anzi ho apprezzato), vero che mi ha fatto ( e mi fa ) male, ma preferisco un rapporto vero, di sincerità, con errori (chi non sbaglia) fatto ma con la possibilità di scegliere se chiudere o meno una relazione. Lei non se la sentiva e non riusciva ad andare avanti con questo peso e questo schifo addosso. 
La confessione non la reputo una debolezza, ma una presa di posizione decisa e corretta dopo aver fatto una cosa che è altamente scorretta, senza rispetto e al massimo dello schifo. Ma…. La decisione deve essere mia e non della menzogna. Attualmente soffro come un cane ma ci sto provando a salvare il matrimonio e la famiglia, cosa diversa sarebbe stato scoprire il tradimento. Ecco… li si che non avrei avuto dubbi: “chiudi la relazione solo perché sei stata scoperta”…..
No…. Non voglio giustificarla ma lei, dopo quella volta (una unica volta) ha realizzato che aveva fatto una cosa orribile e la confessione è arrivata la sera stessa.


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che per bisogni personali o per una idea fuorviante, per molti il matrimonio sia deludente perché non mantiene l’innamoramento e che il tradimento a volte sia innamoramento, a volte possa essere la recita dell’innamoramento e che non vi sia nessuna intenzione di fare evolvere il rapporto.
> Ecco perché ci si sente adolescenti nel rapporto tra amanti e spesso si percepisce il coniuge come un genitore che ostacola la relazione tra fidanzatini.


Rispondo adesso perché non ho guardato spesso il forum in questi giorni, sono risultata positiva al covid da venerdì.
Ho visto spesso sposarsi amiche e cugine con quasi la stessa espressione in volto, una specie di "ce l'ho fatta, ora non devo dimostrare più niente", un punto di arrivo in seguito al quale considerarsi arrivate. La favola raggiunta, l'esaltazione di pensare che quello che succederà quel giorno (la festa, la principessa al centro dell'attenzione) "congelerà" in qualche modo tutto il resto. Sono le stesse che poi ho visto sbuffare, lamentarsi, in un paio di casi separarsi, perché quell'adrenalina era finita.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Rispondo adesso perché non ho guardato spesso il forum in questi giorni, sono risultata positiva al covid da venerdì.
> Ho visto spesso sposarsi amiche e cugine con quasi la stessa espressione in volto, una specie di "ce l'ho fatta, ora non devo dimostrare più niente", un punto di arrivo in seguito al quale considerarsi arrivate. La favola raggiunta, l'esaltazione di pensare che quello che succederà quel giorno (la festa, la principessa al centro dell'attenzione) "congelerà" in qualche modo tutto il resto. Sono le stesse che poi ho visto sbuffare, lamentarsi, in un paio di casi separarsi, perché quell'adrenalina era finita.


Ma questa è un’altra cosa ancora. È vedere appunto il matrimonio come un obiettivo e tutto quello che ne seguirà stabilito e scontato.


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questa è un’altra cosa ancora. È vedere appunto il matrimonio come un obiettivo e tutto quello che ne seguirà stabilito e scontato.


Ho aggiunto al tuo discorso cose che ho verificato. Non credo di essere andata fuori tema.


----------



## Alberto (11 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Prova con una domanda generica.
> Perché due persone trombano tra loro?


Se tutti quelli che provano un po’ di attrazione verso in’ altra persona il mondo intero sarebbe un bordello. Dio Santo…. L’ accoppiarsi perché una persona può piacere è da “animali”. D’altronde se si decide di sposarsi e farsi delle promesse è proprio perché quella persona sarà la persona della vita, promettendo di esserli fedele sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto al tuo discorso cose che ho verificato. Non credo di essere andata fuori tema.


Ma che palle!
Ho detto che è una cosa che non attiene alla illusione di innamoramento perenne.
Mica do i voti.


----------



## Etta (11 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Se tutti quelli che provano un po’ di attrazione verso in’ altra persona il mondo intero sarebbe un bordello.


Difatti lo è.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché mi parli di “considerazione di lei”? Cosa hai percepito? Ho sempre avuto una grandissima considerazione , tanto è vero che il mio dolore deriva anche dal fatto che non mi aspettavo minimamente una cosa del genere, per assurdo mi fidavo più di lei che di me stesso. Non la condanno per avermi raccontato del tradimento (anzi ho apprezzato), vero che mi ha fatto ( e mi fa ) male, ma preferisco un rapporto vero, di sincerità, con errori (chi non sbaglia) fatto ma con la possibilità di scegliere se chiudere o meno una relazione. Lei non se la sentiva e non riusciva ad andare avanti con questo peso e questo schifo addosso.
> La confessione non la reputo una debolezza, ma una presa di posizione decisa e corretta dopo aver fatto una cosa che è altamente scorretta, senza rispetto e al massimo dello schifo. Ma…. La decisione deve essere mia e non della menzogna. Attualmente soffro come un cane ma ci sto provando a salvare il matrimonio e la famiglia, cosa diversa sarebbe stato scoprire il tradimento. Ecco… li si che non avrei avuto dubbi: “chiudi la relazione solo perché sei stata scoperta”…..
> No…. Non voglio giustificarla ma lei, dopo quella volta (una unica volta) ha realizzato che aveva fatto una cosa orribile e la confessione è arrivata la sera stessa.


Continui a ripeterti quest’ultima frase.
Stasera mentre attendo l’imbarco sul prossimo aereo destinazione sud del mondo, ho realizzato che stai solo cercando di convincerti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Difatti lo è.


Etta il tuo mondo è circoscritto tra parchetto e casa della povera crista che aiuti ..
E per dindirindina ...
Stiamo coi piedi per terra...
Suvvia!


----------



## Alberto (11 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Continui a ripeterti quest’ultima frase.
> Stasera mentre attendo l’imbarco sul prossimo aereo destinazione sud del mondo, ho realizzato che stai solo cercando di convincerti.


Ma allora spiegati meglio. Probabilmente non ci intendiamo. Non riesco proprio a “collegarmi” con il tuo pensiero e mi piacerebbe capire.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (11 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta il tuo mondo è circoscritto tra parchetto e casa della povera crista che aiuti ..
> E per dindirindina ...
> Stiamo coi piedi per terra...
> Suvvia!


I piedi li ha per terra al parchetto e a casa  
Adoro “per dirindina”


----------



## perplesso (11 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Se tutti quelli che provano un po’ di attrazione verso in’ altra persona il mondo intero sarebbe un bordello. Dio Santo…. L’ accoppiarsi perché una persona può piacere è da “animali”. D’altronde se si decide di sposarsi e farsi delle promesse è proprio perché quella persona sarà la persona della vita, promettendo di esserli fedele sempre.


non credo che tu abbia capito la domanda.   cosa spinge 2 o più persone a fare sesso assieme?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> I piedi li ha per terra al parchetto e a casa
> Adoro “per dirindina”


Grande la mia Rossella...
Ma noi stiamo coi piedi per terra...il cielo lasciamo ai passeri (cit)
Vero @Angie17 e @Koala ?


----------



## Etta (11 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta il tuo mondo è circoscritto tra parchetto e casa della povera crista che aiuti ..
> E per dindirindina ...
> Stiamo coi piedi per terra...
> Suvvia!


Perché scusami vuoi dire che non è un bordello questo mondo? Che tutti carini sinceri e coccolosi. Ma suvvia davvero Giulia.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché scusami vuoi dire che non è un bordello questo mondo? Che tutti carini sinceri e coccolosi. Ma suvvia davvero Giulia.


Secondo me il mondo non è un “bordello” ma questo non significa che tutti sono carini e coccolosi… anche se la maggior parte delle mie conoscenze lo sono… cambia parchetto Etta, suvvia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché scusami vuoi dire che non è un bordello questo mondo? Che tutti carini sinceri e coccolosi. Ma suvvia davvero Giulia.


Ti ha risposto Reginella.


----------



## Koala (11 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grande la mia Rossella...
> Ma noi stiamo coi piedi per terra...il cielo lasciamo ai passeri (cit)
> Vero @Angie17 e @Koala ?


Non ero ancora nata quando a Milano ha aperto il concerto con quella frase… mio padre c’era…è una frase tutt’ora mi ripete


----------



## Koala (11 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché scusami vuoi dire che non è un bordello questo mondo? Che tutti carini sinceri e coccolosi. Ma suvvia davvero Giulia.


Cosa intendi per bordello?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non ero ancora nata quando a Milano ha aperto il concerto con quella frase… mio padre c’era…è una frase tutt’ora mi ripete


Grande ragazza!
Era il 10 luglio del 90...
Io avevo 15 anni...
E quella sera ero alla giostre a fare lingua in bocca con uno (ovviamente non posso mettere nome e cognome...ma  a lui ho detto...va beh non posso avere Vasco...sto con te..
Peccato che fosse ai tempi uno che cercava le ragazze solo per mettere una tacca)


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perché mi parli di “considerazione di lei”? Cosa hai percepito? Ho sempre avuto una grandissima considerazione , tanto è vero che il mio dolore deriva anche dal fatto che non mi aspettavo minimamente una cosa del genere, per assurdo mi fidavo più di lei che di me stesso. Non la condanno per avermi raccontato del tradimento (anzi ho apprezzato), vero che mi ha fatto ( e mi fa ) male, ma preferisco un rapporto vero, di sincerità, con errori (chi non sbaglia) fatto ma con la possibilità di scegliere se chiudere o meno una relazione. Lei non se la sentiva e non riusciva ad andare avanti con questo peso e questo schifo addosso.
> La confessione non la reputo una debolezza, ma una presa di posizione decisa e corretta dopo aver fatto una cosa che è altamente scorretta, senza rispetto e al massimo dello schifo. Ma…. La decisione deve essere mia e non della menzogna. Attualmente soffro come un cane ma ci sto provando a salvare il matrimonio e la famiglia, cosa diversa sarebbe stato scoprire il tradimento. Ecco… li si che non avrei avuto dubbi: “chiudi la relazione solo perché sei stata scoperta”…..
> No…. Non voglio giustificarla ma lei, dopo quella volta (una unica volta) ha realizzato che aveva fatto una cosa orribile e la confessione è arrivata la sera stessa.


A parte la rabbia quando dici che le fai le valigie e la butti fuori. 
Ma il fare presente cene, uscite ecc. Una serie di "benefici"  Che non avrebbero giustificato il tradimento. 
Quando poi ora ammetti di starle vicino nel quotidiano, cosa che prima non facevi. 
Una considerazione bassa intesa ho dato tutto e lei faceva il suo dovere di moglie. 
Da qui la sua fragilità nel raccontare tutto perché non è stata riconoscente nei tuoi confronti col tradimento.


----------



## Etta (11 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Secondo me il mondo non è un “bordello” ma questo non significa che tutti sono carini e coccolosi… anche se la maggior parte delle mie conoscenze lo sono… cambia parchetto Etta, suvvia


Forse il parchetto è l’ultimo dei bordelli.  


Koala ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per bordello?


In tutti i sensi.


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Difatti lo è.


Ma vai a cacare.


----------



## Etta (11 Dicembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma vai a cacare.


Quindi per te è un mondo fantastico?


----------



## Angie17 (11 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grande ragazza!
> Era il 10 luglio del 90...
> Io avevo 15 anni...
> E quella sera ero alla giostre a fare lingua in bocca con uno (ovviamente non posso mettere nome e cognome...ma  a lui ho detto...va beh non posso avere Vasco...sto con te..
> Peccato che fosse ai tempi uno che cercava le ragazze solo per mettere una tacca)


@bravagiulia75 @Koala koa
Io all'epoca non seguivo , ho dovuto interpellare mio marito che si ricordava, infatti guarda cosa ha tirato fuori dal suo cassetto


----------



## Koala (11 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Forse il parchetto è l’ultimo dei bordelli.
> 
> In tutti i sensi.


Quali sensi?


Angie17 ha detto:


> @bravagiulia75 @Koala koa
> Io all'epoca non seguivo , ho dovuto interpellare mio marito che si ricordava, infatti guarda cosa ha tirato fuori dal suo cassetto View attachment 10742


Ora non vedo l’ora che viene giugno


----------



## Etta (11 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quali sensi?


Arrivaci da sola non e’ difficile.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> @bravagiulia75 @Koala koa
> Io all'epoca non seguivo , ho dovuto interpellare mio marito che si ricordava, infatti guarda cosa ha tirato fuori dal suo cassetto View attachment 10742


Vasco Rossi ha ucciso madonna...grande titolo...
Vai a cercare..


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi per te è un mondo fantastico?


Per me è un mondo dove ci sono persone e persone, ognuno con la propria storia e modo di comportarsi che non sempre corrisponde a istinti incontrollabili. Né tutti sono disponibili con tutti solo perché la routine non piace più o non basta.
Poi proprio tu che dici "non siamo tutti uguali"... ora dici che lo siamo al punto da rendere il mondo una schifezza?


----------



## Etta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Per me è un mondo dove ci sono persone e persone, ognuno con la propria storia e modo di comportarsi che non sempre corrisponde a istinti incontrollabili. Né tutti sono disponibili con tutti solo perché la routine non piace più o non basta.
> Poi proprio tu che dici "non siamo tutti uguali"... ora dici che lo siamo al punto da rendere il mondo una schifezza?


Io non parlo di singoli casi, ma se devo fare una stima tra tutte le cose che leggo e che sento, a me sembra così.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Per me è un mondo dove ci sono persone e persone, ognuno con la propria storia e modo di comportarsi che non sempre corrisponde a istinti incontrollabili. Né tutti sono disponibili con tutti solo perché la routine non piace più o non basta.
> Poi proprio tu che dici "non siamo tutti uguali"... ora dici che lo siamo al punto da rendere il mondo una schifezza?


Al di là dei limiti cognitivi, che potrebbero anche dipendere da un qualche diverso funzionamento, credo che Etta davvero veda il mondo come un oceano in cui ognuno si salva da solo. In merito le avevo anche consigliato di cambiare frequentazioni. Ha una rassegnazione che non è solo poca voglia di lavorare.


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là dei limiti cognitivi, che potrebbero anche dipendere da un qualche diverso funzionamento, credo che Etta davvero veda il mondo come un oceano in cui ognuno si salva da solo. In merito le avevo anche consigliato di cambiare frequentazioni. Ha una rassegnazione che non è solo poca voglia di lavorare.


Ma tanto non capisce.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma tanto non capisce.


Infatti ho rinunciato.
Ma non è nemmeno il caso di rafforzare le sue posizioni contestandole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io non parlo di singoli casi, ma se devo fare una stima tra tutte le cose che leggo e che sento, a me sembra così.


ma se avevi questa visione del mondo perchè procreare un figlio?


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A parte la rabbia quando dici che le fai le valigie e la butti fuori.
> Ma il fare presente cene, uscite ecc. Una serie di "benefici"  Che non avrebbero giustificato il tradimento.
> Quando poi ora ammetti di starle vicino nel quotidiano, cosa che prima non facevi.
> Una considerazione bassa intesa ho dato tutto e lei faceva il suo dovere di moglie.
> Da qui la sua fragilità nel raccontare tutto perché non è stata riconoscente nei tuoi confronti col tradimento.


Boh…. Più leggo i tuoi messaggi, più vado in confusione. Passo dai benefici, a starle vicino ora è prima non facevo (quando ho scritto che non facevo questo? Magari in modo diverso, magari meno di ora, ma comunque le sono stato sempre vicino).  La confessione non penso sia dovuto alla fragilità, ma nell’ essere cosciente che avrebbe fatto fatica ad andare  avanti con una menzogna a vita, ha preferito (giustamente ) confessare e poi lasciare la scelta a me se proseguire o lasciarla, come è giusto che sia e non andare avanti  con il detto “cornuto è contento”.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Continui a ripeterti quest’ultima frase.
> Stasera mentre attendo l’imbarco sul prossimo aereo destinazione sud del mondo, ho realizzato che stai solo cercando di convincerti.


Convincermi di cosa ?


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non ero ancora nata quando a Milano ha aperto il concerto con quella frase… mio padre c’era…è una frase tutt’ora mi ripete


Veramente la frase era al contrario:
“Il cielo lasciamo ai passeri….. noi… restiamo con i piedi per terra”
N.B. Vascomane dal 1984 e più di 100 concerti visti


----------



## Etta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là dei limiti cognitivi, che potrebbero anche dipendere da un qualche diverso funzionamento, credo che Etta davvero veda il mondo come un oceano in cui ognuno si salva da solo. In merito le avevo anche consigliato di cambiare frequentazioni. Ha una rassegnazione che non è solo poca voglia di lavorare.


Ma guarda che le frequentazioni non le cambi così perché le decidi tu. Magari cambi posti ma non ti trovi bene con le persone. 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se avevi questa visione del mondo perchè procreare un figlio?


Perché lo desideravo. A questo punto sennò il mondo si sarebbe estinto secoli fa.


----------



## omicron (12 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che le frequentazioni non le cambi così perché le decidi tu. Magari cambi posti ma non ti trovi bene con le persone.
> 
> Perché lo desideravo. A questo punto sennò il mondo si sarebbe estinto secoli fa.


Semmai si sarebbero estinti gli umani, il mondo starebbe sicuramente meglio


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti ho rinunciato.
> Ma non è nemmeno il caso di rafforzare le sue posizioni contestandole.


Non mi pare di essere l'unica a risponderle... e non credo che siamo tutti masochisti. Ma che facciamo? La lasciamo rispondersi da sola o facciamo i Don Chisciotte come (con rispetto parlando) mi sembra stia facendo tu?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh…. Più leggo i tuoi messaggi, più vado in confusione. Passo dai benefici, a starle vicino ora è prima non facevo (quando ho scritto che non facevo questo? Magari in modo diverso, magari meno di ora, ma comunque le sono stato sempre vicino).  La confessione non penso sia dovuto alla fragilità, ma nell’ essere cosciente che avrebbe fatto fatica ad andare  avanti con una menzogna a vita, ha preferito (giustamente ) confessare e poi lasciare la scelta a me se proseguire o lasciarla, come è giusto che sia e non andare avanti  con il detto “cornuto è contento”.


Mah!


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che le frequentazioni non le cambi così perché le decidi tu. Magari cambi posti ma non ti trovi bene con le persone.
> 
> Perché lo desideravo. A questo punto sennò il mondo si sarebbe estinto secoli fa.


Molte persone hanno deciso di non avere figli perché non piace il mondo in cui su vive. 
L'umanità non si estingue, si estingue quel ramo che non apprezza l'umanità. 
Quindi un desiderio senza consapevolezza il tuo


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh…. Più leggo i tuoi messaggi, più vado in confusione. Passo dai benefici, a starle vicino ora è prima non facevo (quando ho scritto che non facevo questo? Magari in modo diverso, magari meno di ora, ma comunque le sono stato sempre vicino).  La confessione non penso sia dovuto alla fragilità, ma nell’ essere cosciente che avrebbe fatto fatica ad andare  avanti con una menzogna a vita, ha preferito (giustamente ) confessare e poi lasciare la scelta a me se proseguire o lasciarla, come è giusto che sia e non andare avanti  con il detto “cornuto è contento”.


Hai detto tu che sei cambiata e lei lo apprezza molto. 
Quindi sei migliorato nei suoi confronti, stranamente dopo l'evento. 
La confessione a mio avviso rompe Irrimiidiabilmente il rapporto, come la scoperta. 
Il non sapere da la possibilità di ripartire con un fardello portato solo dal traditore che si prodiga ad essere migliore per cercare di farsi perdonare in cuor proprio. 
Mentre la confessione si scarica sul tradito la decisione di cosa fare e liberarsi da ogni peso. 
Questo lo dimostra il fatto che tu sei migliorato verso di lei.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che le frequentazioni non le cambi così perché le decidi tu. Magari cambi posti ma non ti trovi bene con le persone.
> 
> Perché lo desideravo. A questo punto sennò il mondo si sarebbe estinto secoli fa.


Invece chi frequenti ti ha dato questa visione del mondo come bordello.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non mi pare di essere l'unica a risponderle... e non credo che siamo tutti masochisti. Ma che facciamo? La lasciamo rispondersi da sola o facciamo i Don Chisciotte come (con rispetto parlando) mi sembra stia facendo tu?


Si risponde quando va, ma senza aspettative.
Veramente non faccio più la crocerossina, mi sembra  definizione più adeguata.


----------



## Etta (12 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Semmai si sarebbero estinti gli umani, il mondo starebbe sicuramente meglio


Ah questo è poco ma sicuro.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Molte persone hanno deciso di non avere figli perché non piace il mondo in cui su vive.
> L'umanità non si estingue, si estingue quel ramo che non apprezza l'umanità.
> Quindi un desiderio senza consapevolezza il tuo


Allora tutti quelli che fanno figli e poi fanno parte del “bordello” di cui si parlava?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece chi frequenti ti ha dato questa visione del mondo come bordello.


In realtà mi sono fatta l’idea anche leggendo nei forum.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah questo è poco ma sicuro.
> 
> 
> Allora tutti quelli che fanno figli e poi fanno parte del “bordello” di cui si parlava?


Quelli mi sembra ovvio che sono soddisfatti della loro vita. 
Sei tu che ritiene gli altri bordello, il problema sei tu non loro. 

Etta ritiene il mondo un bordello, conseguenza non vuole far partecipare un suo discendente  a questo caos. 
Sei tu incongruente.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Hai detto tu che sei cambiata e lei lo apprezza molto.
> Quindi sei migliorato nei suoi confronti, stranamente dopo l'evento.
> La confessione a mio avviso rompe Irrimiidiabilmente il rapporto, come la scoperta.
> Il non sapere da la possibilità di ripartire con un fardello portato solo dal traditore che si prodiga ad essere migliore per cercare di farsi perdonare in cuor proprio.
> ...


Condivido tutto tranne una cosa : “” la confessione rompe irrrimidiabilmente il rapporto come la scoperta”. Non la penso così, in quanto con la scoperta L’ avrei lasciata sicuro al’ 100%, in quanto la fine della relazione con l’ amante sarebbe arrivata solo perché si è stati beccati. La confessione (tra l’ altro dopo l’ unica volta esser stata in motel è detta la sera stessa), porta acqua al suo mulino. Non so cosa succederà in futuro, ma almeno ci sto provando. È dura…. È durissima… sono passati più di 5 mesi ma sono ancora disperato, in confusione e piango spesso ancora. Finisco dicendo che sono sicuro che lei non ha confessato per scaricare su di me la decisione, ma anzi, non sarebbe risulta a guardarmi in faccia, a fingere come se niente fosse. Ha prefetto rischiare ma almeno vuotare il sacco, dichiarando il suo pentimento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Condivido tutto tranne una cosa : “” la confessione rompe irrrimidiabilmente il rapporto come la scoperta”. Non la penso così, in quanto con la scoperta L’ avrei lasciata sicuro al’ 100%, in quanto la fine della relazione con l’ amante sarebbe arrivata solo perché si è stati beccati. La confessione (tra l’ altro dopo l’ unica volta esser stata in motel è detta la sera stessa), porta acqua al suo mulino. Non so cosa succederà in futuro, ma almeno ci sto provando. È dura…. È durissima… sono passati più di 5 mesi ma sono ancora disperato, in confusione e piango spesso ancora. Finisco dicendo che sono sicuro che lei non ha confessato per scaricare su di me la decisione, ma anzi, non sarebbe risulta a guardarmi in faccia, a fingere come se niente fosse. Ha prefetto rischiare ma almeno vuotare il sacco, dichiarando il suo pentimento.


Sono contenta che tu apprezzi questa confessione. 
Ma non ne vedo l'utilità. 
Visto che è stata una sola volta, subito pentita. Non ci sarebbe mai stata la scoperta da parte tua. 
Avrebbe potuto  vivere da sola questa sofferenza senza dare altro dolore a te. 
Io non comprendo il perché. 
Sbagliato una volta, torni su i tuoi passi e cerchi di comportarti correttamente. 
O è debole, come ti dicevo, è abituata da sempre a dirti tutto anche che ha sbagliato a mettere le monetine nello scompartimento dedicato. 
Oppure Abeba un altro fine. 
Non riesco a capire il senso di colpa che porta ad una confessione di questo tipo


----------



## Venice30 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Arrivaci da sola non e’ difficile.


Secondo me non lo sai manco tu.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono contenta che tu apprezzi questa confessione.
> Ma non ne vedo l'utilità.
> Visto che è stata una sola volta, subito pentita. Non ci sarebbe mai stata la scoperta da parte tua.
> Avrebbe potuto  vivere da sola questa sofferenza senza dare altro dolore a te.
> ...


Ognuno di noi affida la propria identità a una serie di comportamenti che vuole percepire coerenti.
Lei ha agito secondo il proprio bisogno di coerenza.
Ha voluto seguire una attrazione, magari per mettersi alla prova, e ...ha provato che non ha sentito quella consonanza che cercava, anzi le ha fatto sentire più forte la consonanza con Alberto e l’ha voluta ripristinare.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono contenta che tu apprezzi questa confessione.
> Ma non ne vedo l'utilità.
> Visto che è stata una sola volta, subito pentita. Non ci sarebbe mai stata la scoperta da parte tua.
> Avrebbe potuto  vivere da sola questa sofferenza senza dare altro dolore a te.
> ...


A mio avviso l’ utilità è in se stessa.  Temendosi tutto, avrebbe continuato a vivere nella menzogna continua. Lei mi ha sempre detto tutto, anche se una cosa era sbagliata. Credimi, quando è tornata a casa avevo notato subito un certo nervosismo, quando L’ ho guardata in faccia e aveva una faccia strana, distoglieva lo sguardo e dietro alla mia domanda “cosa c’è” farfugliava, balbettava, insomma… penso che mondatevi riuscita ad andare avanti con questa grossa menzogna.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi affida la propria identità a una serie di comportamenti che vuole percepire coerenti.
> Lei ha agito secondo il proprio bisogno di coerenza.
> Ha voluto seguire una attrazione, magari per mettersi alla prova, e ...ha provato che non ha sentito quella consonanza che cercava, anzi le ha fatto sentire più forte la consonanza con Alberto e l’ha voluta ripristinare.


Dicendo che non gliel'ha leccata?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> A mio avviso l’ utilità è in se stessa.  Temendosi tutto, avrebbe continuato a vivere nella menzogna continua. Lei mi ha sempre detto tutto, anche se una cosa era sbagliata. Credimi, quando è tornata a casa avevo notato subito un certo nervosismo, quando L’ ho guardata in faccia e aveva una faccia strana, distoglieva lo sguardo e dietro alla mia domanda “cosa c’è” farfugliava, balbettava, insomma… penso che mondatevi riuscita ad andare avanti con questa grossa menzogna.


Si vede che da bambina era obbediente


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dicendo che non gliel'ha leccata?


Dicendo tutto.
Poi come funziona il dialogo tra loro non lo so.


----------



## Etta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quelli mi sembra ovvio che sono soddisfatti della loro vita.
> Sei tu che ritiene gli altri bordello, il problema sei tu non loro.
> 
> Etta ritiene il mondo un bordello, conseguenza non vuole far partecipare un suo discendente  a questo caos.
> Sei tu incongruente.


Per bordello intendevo corna e correlati.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi affida la propria identità a una serie di comportamenti che vuole percepire coerenti.
> Lei ha agito secondo il proprio bisogno di coerenza.
> Ha voluto seguire una attrazione, magari per mettersi alla prova, e ...ha provato che non ha sentito quella consonanza che cercava, anzi le ha fatto sentire più forte la consonanza con Alberto e l’ha voluta ripristinare.


Ecco…. Questo reputo sia molto piu vicino alla realtà. D’altronde il giovincello che stravede, ti fila, ti corteggia, ti riempie di complimenti può sicuramente fare un certo effetto, sopratutto se ci aggiungiamo che si ha più di 40 anni e il ragazzo una trentina. Detto questo, ha confessato e risposto alle mie domande. Mi ha detto che non ha realizzato subito, si sentiva frastornata, quando è entrata in casa era come “stordita”, nervosa, voleva dirmelo ma non sapeva come aprire l’ argomento. Poi il tutto è venuto a galla dietro ad una mia semplice domanda (cosa c’è ?) poteva dirmi che era stanca dopo l’ attività sportiva, lavoro stressante, oppure molto più semplicemente poteva dire che non stava bene. Insomma, voleva dirmelo e basta, troppo pesante quello che ha combinato, troppo limpido, corretto e di rispetto il rapporto che abbiamo sempre che non gli avrebbe permesso di continuare il rapporto con la menzogna.


----------



## Etta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Secondo me non lo sai manco tu.


Ok.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si vede che da bambina era obbediente


 O semplicemente perché siamo insieme da oltre 25 anni e che ci siamo fidanzati che ne aveva 16. Siamo cresciuti insieme, abbiamo avuto 1000 difficoltà, tutti risolti insieme, parlando sempre e affrontando momenti belli e brutti.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco…. Questo reputo sia molto piu vicino alla realtà. D’altronde il giovincello che stravede, ti fila, ti corteggia, ti riempie di complimenti può sicuramente fare un certo effetto, sopratutto se ci aggiungiamo che si ha più di 40 anni e il ragazzo una trentina. Detto questo, ha confessato e risposto alle mie domande. Mi ha detto che non ha realizzato subito, si sentiva frastornata, quando è entrata in casa era come “stordita”, nervosa, voleva dirmelo ma non sapeva come aprire l’ argomento. Poi il tutto è venuto a galla dietro ad una mia semplice domanda (cosa c’è ?) poteva dirmi che era stanca dopo l’ attività sportiva, lavoro stressante, oppure molto più semplicemente poteva dire che non stava bene. Insomma, voleva dirmelo e basta, troppo pesante quello che ha combinato, _*troppo limpido, corretto e di rispetto il rapporto che abbiamo sempre che non le avrebbe permesso di continuare il rapporto*_ con la menzogna.


A me sembra credibile.
Invece mi sembra che tu voglia semplificare il motivo dell’attrazione a una debolezza di lei rispetto alla età. Così come semplifichi le piccole insoddisfazioni matrimoniali e le riduci ai dieci minuti per mettere i piatti nella lavastoviglie. 
Però è normale parlarne più avanti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per bordello intendevo corna e correlati.


Vale la pena stare su questo mondo o no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> O semplicemente perché siamo insieme da oltre 25 anni e che ci siamo fidanzati che ne aveva 16. Siamo cresciuti insieme, abbiamo avuto 1000 difficoltà, tutti risolti insieme, parlando sempre e affrontando momenti belli e brutti.


Ma non siete fratello e sorella. 
Certe confidenza lasciano crepe profonde. 
Avrà capito che è così?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco…. Questo reputo sia molto piu vicino alla realtà. D’altronde il giovincello che stravede, ti fila, ti corteggia, ti riempie di complimenti può sicuramente fare un certo effetto, sopratutto se ci aggiungiamo che si ha più di 40 anni e il ragazzo una trentina. Detto questo, ha confessato e risposto alle mie domande. Mi ha detto che non ha realizzato subito, si sentiva frastornata, quando è entrata in casa era come “stordita”, nervosa, voleva dirmelo ma non sapeva come aprire l’ argomento. Poi il tutto è venuto a galla dietro ad una mia semplice domanda (cosa c’è ?) poteva dirmi che era stanca dopo l’ attività sportiva, lavoro stressante, oppure molto più semplicemente poteva dire che non stava bene. Insomma, voleva dirmelo e basta, troppo pesante quello che ha combinato, troppo limpido, corretto e di rispetto il rapporto che abbiamo sempre che non gli avrebbe permesso di continuare il rapporto con la menzogna.


Non fa una grinza, allora ti avrebbe dovuto dire che aveva un corteggiatore e ne età lusingata.
Farlo prima sarebbe stato decisamente meglio, visto che vi dite tutto


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra credibile.
> Invece mi sembra che tu voglia semplificare il motivo dell’attrazione a una debolezza di lei rispetto alla età. Così come semplifichi le piccole insoddisfazioni matrimoniali e le riduci ai dieci minuti per mettere i piatti nella lavastoviglie.
> Però è normale parlarne più avanti.


Beh… sinceramente non è che “semplifico”, ma trovo assurdo che per soddisfare una attrazione sessuale, si metta sul piatto un matrimonio è una famiglia. Mi pare più un istinto “animalesco”. Pensi che io stesso, come “tutto il mondo” non abbia avuto una attrazione per una persona? Quante persone nella vita si incontrano che possano piacere? Io ho sempre allontanato qualsiasi tentazione è credimi che ci sono state molte possibilità di andare con donne belle, affascinati, carismatiche, ma appena vedevo il pericolo, lo allontanavo all’ istante. Lei stessa è sempre stata piena di ammiratori e corteggiatori e mi ha sempre allontanato tutti. Lei stessa ha confessato che non stava bene, che non si riconosce in quello che ha fatto. Poi la vera verità la sa Lei e la sua coscienza.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non fa una grinza, allora ti avrebbe dovuto dire che aveva un corteggiatore e ne età lusingata.
> Farlo prima sarebbe stato decisamente meglio, visto che vi dite tutto


Brava. Ma pensa che appena il ragazzo si è avvicinato la prima volta me lo ha detto e abbiamo anche sorriso insieme. Gli ho fatto anche la domanda come fosse e la risposta è stata” ma è un ragazzino”. Poi è sparito per un po’, per poi tornare alla carica ma lì non mi ha più detto niente fino al fattaccio e alla successiva confessione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brava. Ma pensa che appena il ragazzo si è avvicinato la prima volta me lo ha detto e abbiamo anche sorriso insieme. Gli ho fatto anche la domanda come fosse e la risposta è stata” ma è un ragazzino”. Poi è sparito per un po’, per poi tornare alla carica ma lì non mi ha più detto niente fino al fattaccio e alla successiva confessione.


Era perfettamente consapevole di quello che stava facendo, ha mantenuto il segreto fin dopo il fatto. 
In quei momenti non sentiva il peso della menzogna?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brava. Ma pensa che appena il ragazzo si è avvicinato la prima volta me lo ha detto e abbiamo anche sorriso insieme. Gli ho fatto anche la domanda come fosse e la risposta è stata” ma è un ragazzino”. Poi è sparito per un po’, per poi tornare alla carica ma lì non mi ha più detto niente fino al fattaccio e alla successiva confessione.


Leggendo questo punto mi pare di rivivere il mio passato. Anche io avevo raccontato a mio marito del mio ex quando mi girava intorno e mi salutava senza che io lo conoscessi… ma poi il seguito è stato diverso.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non fa una grinza, allora ti avrebbe dovuto dire che aveva un corteggiatore e ne età lusingata.
> Farlo prima sarebbe stato decisamente meglio, visto che vi dite tutto


Esatto! Il corno è iniziato li, mica con la farcitura!


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Era perfettamente consapevole di quello che stava facendo, ha mantenuto il segreto fin dopo il fatto.
> In quei momenti non sentiva il peso della menzogna?


Sentiva lo sfrigolio nelle mutande e sai bene quanto sia inebriante.


----------



## ologramma (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Era perfettamente consapevole di quello che stava facendo, ha mantenuto il segreto fin dopo il fatto.
> In quei momenti non sentiva il peso della menzogna?


e dai lo sai che in quei momenti ti parte la bussola , il senso di colpa  c'è chi lo prova subito , chi nel tempo e chi mai


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai lo sai che in quei momenti ti parte la bussola , il senso di colpa  c'è chi lo prova subito , chi nel tempo e chi mai


E anche chi lo prova e continua lo stesso per un po’ prima di redimersi…


----------



## ologramma (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> E anche chi lo prova e continua lo stesso per un po’ prima di redimersi…


come nel mio caso  , sai la vecchiaia incombe, ero o sono smemorato ?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> come nel mio caso  , sai la vecchiaia incombe, ero o sono smemorato ?


Nel caso a cui mi riferivo le vecchiaia era molto lontana


----------



## omicron (12 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esatto! Il corno è iniziato li, mica con la farcitura!


Semmai la decorazione
Al tipo piace fare l’idrante


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Era perfettamente consapevole di quello che stava facendo, ha mantenuto il segreto fin dopo il fatto.
> In quei momenti non sentiva il peso della menzogna?


Brava. Ed è per questo che non l’ ho perdonata. Ci sto provando a salvare tutto ma non so se ci riuscirò anche per questa tua osservazione. Gli ho fatto la stessa identica domanda ma il flirtare e qualche bacio l’ ha ritenuto superficiale, si è “risvegliata” quando è finita in motel. Questo a suo dire…. Per me invece vale quello che hai scritto tu.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sentiva lo sfrigolio nelle mutande e sai bene quanto sia inebriante.


Uno sfrigolio che la potrebbe portare a rovinare una famiglia, visto che non ho deciso dir estate con lei ma solo di provarci.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Leggendo questo punto mi pare di rivivere il mio passato. Anche io avevo raccontato a mio marito del mio ex quando mi girava intorno e mi salutava senza che io lo conoscessi… ma poi il seguito è stato diverso.


Cosa è successo dopo?


----------



## ologramma (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Nel caso a cui mi riferivo le vecchiaia era molto lontana


io c'ero vicino  come lo sono vicino adesso sembra che il tempo si sia fermato 
num medaretta


----------



## ologramma (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Cosa è successo dopo?


di più di tua molgie


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Cosa è successo dopo?


È stato un corteggiamento lungo, durato mesi, ci vedevamo tutti i giorni, più volte al giorno. Mi pare di averlo già scritto. Abbiamo bevuto un caffè, poi un altro, poi qualche passeggiata e dopo un paio di mesi eravamo amanti. Non si capita per caso in un motel. Si ha il tempo di ragionarci su quello che si sta facendo e si può tornare indietro prima di finire a letto con uomo che non è il proprio marito…non continuare ad arrovellarti, ogni storia è diversa. Se vuoi darle una possibilità fallo davvero. Rimuginare non fa bene ne a te ne a lei.


----------



## Raul86 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> È stato un corteggiamento lungo, durato mesi, ci vedevamo tutti i giorni, più volte al giorno. Mi pare di averlo già scritto. Abbiamo bevuto un caffè, poi un altro, poi qualche passeggiata e dopo un paio di mesi eravamo amanti. Non si capita per caso in un motel. Si ha il tempo di ragionarci su quello che si sta facendo e si può tornare indietro prima di finire a letto con uomo che non è il proprio marito…non continuare ad arrovellarti, ogni storia è diversa. Se vuoi darle una possibilità fallo davvero. Rimuginare non fa bene ne a te ne a lei.


State ancora assieme con l amante? Tuo marito sa della vostra relazione?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sentiva lo sfrigolio nelle mutande e sai bene quanto sia inebriante.


Tanto da levarsele


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai lo sai che in quei momenti ti parte la bussola , il senso di colpa  c'è chi lo prova subito , chi nel tempo e chi mai


Va bene ma non da raccontare i particolari, suvvia


----------



## Raul86 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brava. Ed è per questo che non l’ ho perdonata. Ci sto provando a salvare tutto ma non so se ci riuscirò anche per questa tua osservazione. Gli ho fatto la stessa identica domanda ma il flirtare e qualche bacio l’ ha ritenuto superficiale, si è “risvegliata” quando è finita in motel. Questo a suo dire…. Per me invece vale quello che hai scritto tu.


Bravissimo per me il tradimento non va mai mai perdonato, se lo fa 1 volta poi lo fa sempre..


----------



## Etta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vale la pena stare su questo mondo o no?


Ma io non ho detto che non ne vale la pena. Ho solo che è più bordello che tutto il resto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Bravissimo per me il tradimento non va mai mai perdonato, se lo fa 1 volta poi lo fa sempre..


Leggermente chiuso e talebano...
Si tradisce...
Certo...
Ma non è detto che poi uno continui...


----------



## omicron (12 Dicembre 2022)

We
@Alberto
Visto che hai detto che siete meridionali  
Vi siete sposati in chiesa vero?
E di preciso
Cosa non hai capito del corso prematrimoniale?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> State ancora assieme con l amante? Tuo marito sa della vostra relazione?


Lui mi ha lasciato. Mio marito non sa nulla, ma  non credo che gli importerebbe più tanto e non si fa tante domande.


----------



## Etta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Lui mi ha lasciato. Mio marito non sa nulla, ma  non credo che gli importerebbe più tanto e non si fa tante domande.


Come non gli importerebbe?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come non gli importerebbe?


non si è mai fatto domande… quando uscivo alle 19 inventando un aperitivo all’ultimo minuto oppure rientravo dalla palestra alle 23… era tutto normale!


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brava. Ed è per questo che non l’ ho perdonata. Ci sto provando a salvare tutto ma non so se ci riuscirò anche per questa tua osservazione. Gli ho fatto la stessa identica domanda ma il flirtare e qualche bacio l’ ha ritenuto superficiale, si è “risvegliata” quando è finita in motel. Questo a suo dire…. Per me invece vale quello che hai scritto tu.


Alberto,  non è stato un bene che lei abbia confessato, come vedi ogni giustificazione fa acqua. 
Ti ha rovesciato addosso un bel macigno di responsabilità. 
Ha dato a te la scelta di continuare o interrompere. 
Questo non si chiama perdonare, ma accettare che tutto questo sia accaduto. 
Solo se credi che il tuo matrimonio ha ancora valore  , che ci sia un grande affetto da entrambe le parti. 
Continuare come se nulla fosse accaduto, solo così riuscirete a proseguire. 
La vostra coppia non è più quella di prima, parte ora con nuovi presupposti. 
Riuscirai a superare quelle immagini che minuziosamente ti sei fatto descrivere?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai lo sai che in quei momenti ti parte la bussola , il senso di colpa  c'è chi lo prova subito , chi nel tempo e chi mai


Proprio per questo esci dal motel e vai a spiattellare tutto a tuo marito?


----------



## omicron (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Proprio per questo esci dal motel e vai a spiattellare tutto a tuo marito?


Certo che sei crudele


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo che sei crudele


Perché crudele, io sta cosa che è tornata a casa trafelata è racconta al marito che è stata al motel non ci posso ancora credere.
Neanche io quando mi divoro la Nutella a cucchiaiocucchiaiate, nego nego che non sono stata io a finire il barattolo


----------



## omicron (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché crudele, io sta cosa che è tornata a casa trafelata è racconta al marito che è stata al motel non ci posso ancora credere.
> Neanche io quando mi divoro la Nutella a cucchiaiocucchiaiate, nego nego che non sono stata io a finire il barattolo


Ma anche io sono per il negare, soprattutto se si tratta di un caso sporadico


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma anche io sono per il negare, soprattutto se si tratta di un caso sporadico


Appunto, ma perché lo ha detto? 
Non c'entra mica il senso di colpa.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché crudele, io sta cosa che è tornata a casa trafelata è racconta al marito che è stata al motel non ci posso ancora credere.
> Neanche io quando mi divoro la Nutella a cucchiaiocucchiaiate, nego nego che non sono stata io a finire il barattolo


Non è crudele è un pensiero che condivido anche io… se non era una cosa importante poteva far finta di nulla e dimenticarsela. Invece che buttare tutto addosso a lui. Se non è stata capace di resistere alle avances di un giovanotto doveva pagarne lei le conseguenze, non farle pagare al marito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché crudele, io sta cosa che è tornata a casa trafelata è racconta al marito che è stata al motel non ci posso ancora credere.
> Neanche io quando mi divoro la Nutella a cucchiaiocucchiaiate, nego nego che non sono stata io a finire il barattolo


Per la Nutella ho imparato a lasciare le pareti del vasetto intatte così sembra pieno


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non è crudele è un pensiero che condivido anche io… se non era una cosa importante poteva far finta di nulla e dimenticarsela. Invece che buttare tutto addosso a lui. Se non è stata capace di resistere alle avances di un giovanotto doveva pagarne lei le conseguenze, non farle pagare al marito.


Il dubbio che abbia avuto paura che il ragazzo andasse in giro a raccontare è l'unica motivazione. 
O ha incontrato qualcuno fuori dal motel


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per la Nutella ho imparato a lasciare le pareti del vasetto intatte così sembra pieno


Sai che fortunatamente non mi piace la nutella


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sai che fortunatamente non mi piace la nutella


Io non ne vado pazza, mi capita di avere attacchi di voglia di dolce e lei è li proprio davanti


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il dubbio che abbia avuto paura che il ragazzo andasse in giro a raccontare è l'unica motivazione.
> O ha incontrato qualcuno fuori dal motel


Sul fatto che il ragazzo facesse la spia dubito. Potrebbe essere che qualcuno l’ha vista uscire dal motel, ma mi sembra comunque una motivazione poco valida. Qui i motel sono un po’ isolati, se ti vede qualcuno uscire da lì significa che c’era pure lui/lei


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io non ne vado pazza, mi capita di avere attacchi di voglia di dolce e lei è li proprio davanti


Che ti tenta  io non resisto alle tentazioni ma alla nutella si


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Suo fatto che il ragazzo facesse la spia dubito. Potrebbe essere che qualcuno l’ha vista uscire dal motel, ma mi sembra comunque una motivazione poco valida. Qui i motel sono un po’ isolati, se ti vede qualcuno uscire da lì significa che c’era pure lui/lei


È giovane, il rischiò che si possa vantare con gli amici c'è. 
Stiamo parlando di un paese della Sicilia se non ricordo male


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Che ti tenta  io non resisto alle tentazioni ma alla nutella si


Non ti preoccupare ci penso io


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È giovane, il rischiò che si possa vantare con gli amici c'è.
> Stiamo parlando di un paese della Sicilia se non ricordo male


Non ricordavo il contesto. E non avevo pensato a questo aspetto.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco…. Questo reputo sia molto piu vicino alla realtà. D’altronde il giovincello che stravede, ti fila, ti corteggia, ti riempie di complimenti può sicuramente fare un certo effetto, sopratutto se ci aggiungiamo che si ha più di 40 anni e il ragazzo una trentina. Detto questo, ha confessato e risposto alle mie domande. Mi ha detto che non ha realizzato subito, si sentiva frastornata, quando è entrata in casa era come “stordita”, nervosa, voleva dirmelo ma non sapeva come aprire l’ argomento. Poi il tutto è venuto a galla dietro ad una mia semplice domanda (cosa c’è ?) poteva dirmi che era stanca dopo l’ attività sportiva, lavoro stressante, oppure molto più semplicemente poteva dire che non stava bene. Insomma, voleva dirmelo e basta, troppo pesante quello che ha combinato, troppo limpido, corretto e di rispetto il rapporto che abbiamo sempre che non gli avrebbe permesso di continuare il rapporto con la menzogna.


Scaricandoti un peso che poteva portarsi sulle sue spalle essendo un episodio
Invece ha ottenuto un marito premiroso che ha paura di perderla


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché crudele, io sta cosa che è tornata a casa trafelata è racconta al marito che è stata al motel non ci posso ancora credere.
> Neanche io quando mi divoro la Nutella a cucchiaiocucchiaiate, nego nego che non sono stata io a finire il barattolo


Come non ci credi? Tu divori la nutella e neghi ma dimentichi un particolare : non siamo tutti uguali.
Ti garantisco che è andata così. Poteva starsene zitta e non avrei mai scoperto niente. Me lo ha detto proprio perché abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto di sincerità e questa cosa non sarebbe riuscita a tenersela per se e andare avanti facendo finta di niente. Poi naturalmente ci sono tante altre persone che riescono a tradire e a fare finta di niente e/o peggio ancora ad avere una doppia vita con amanti che si trascinano per anni. Il mondo è bello perché è vario.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> We
> @Alberto
> Visto che hai detto che siete meridionali
> Vi siete sposati in chiesa vero?
> ...


Sono meridionale, lei no. Detto questo, non so cosa intendi… spiegati meglio per favore.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2022)

Quoto @Ginevra65 in ogni intervento cosi evito di ripetermi


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Appunto, ma perché lo ha detto?
> Non c'entra mica il senso di colpa.


E perché no? Tu magari riesci a negare, un’ altra persona magari si sente una merda. Ognuno agisce e pensa in modo diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E perché no? Tu magari riesci a negare, un’ altra persona magari si sente una merda. Ognuno agisce e pensa in modo diverso.


Puoi sentirti una merda e smazzartela senza caricare sull’altro un peso cosi


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È giovane, il rischiò che si possa vantare con gli amici c'è.
> Stiamo parlando di un paese della Sicilia se non ricordo male


Sicilia? Chi ha parlato di Sicilia? Siamo in Lombardia e pure in un paese enorme e movimentato.


----------



## Alberto (12 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Puoi sentirti una merda e smazzartela senza caricare sull’altro un peso cosi


Per esempio? Lei non riusciva neanche a guardarmi in faccia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… sinceramente non è che “semplifico”, ma trovo assurdo che per soddisfare una attrazione sessuale, si metta sul piatto un matrimonio è una famiglia. Mi pare più un istinto “animalesco”. Pensi che io stesso, come “tutto il mondo” non abbia avuto una attrazione per una persona? Quante persone nella vita si incontrano che possano piacere? Io ho sempre allontanato qualsiasi tentazione è credimi che ci sono state molte possibilità di andare con donne belle, affascinati, carismatiche, ma appena vedevo il pericolo, lo allontanavo all’ istante. Lei stessa è sempre stata piena di ammiratori e corteggiatori e mi ha sempre allontanato tutti. Lei stessa ha confessato che non stava bene, che non si riconosce in quello che ha fatto. Poi la vera verità la sa Lei e la sua coscienza.


Non mi devi convincere.


----------



## Raul86 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> non si è mai fatto domande… quando uscivo alle 19 inventando un aperitivo all’ultimo minuto oppure rientravo dalla palestra alle 23… era tutto normale!


Vuol dire ha fiducia in te oppure ti sta dando x scontato


----------



## omicron (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sono meridionale, lei no. Detto questo, non so cosa intendi… spiegati meglio per favore.


Chiedilo al prete


----------



## omicron (12 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Per esempio? Lei non riusciva neanche a guardarmi in faccia.


Deve aver proprio goduto tanto


----------



## Raul86 (12 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Leggermente chiuso e talebano...
> Si tradisce...
> Certo...
> Ma non è detto che poi uno continui...


Quello si hai ragione non è detto poi uno continui però perdonare un tradimento,*non ci riesco proprio !! Perdo completamente la fiducia.. *


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> non si è mai fatto domande… quando uscivo alle 19 inventando un aperitivo all’ultimo minuto oppure rientravo dalla palestra alle 23… era tutto normale!


Questo è fidarsi, non è fregarsene.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Per esempio? Lei non riusciva neanche a guardarmi in faccia.


Povera. 
Tu sei contento che abbia confessato? Bene
Io sarei incazzata per l’ immaturità con cui non è riuscita a gestire un errore che ha deciso di commettere
Non è una relazione e non lo avresti mai scoperto
Si doveva smazzare la cosa da sola


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Chiedilo al prete


L osservazione L hai fatta tu e lo chiedo a te.


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Deve aver proprio goduto tanto


Quanto sei piccolo/a. Devi proprio avere un cervello da gallina per limitare tutto a quello che hai scritto….


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per la Nutella ho imparato a lasciare le pareti del vasetto intatte così sembra pieno


saresti da fucilare


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quanto sei piccolo/a. Devi proprio avere un cervello da gallina per limitare tutto a quello che hai scritto….


Non è limitare è che è comodo farsi la scopata e poi non riuscire a guardare in faccia al punto du confessare
Nessuno sta dicendo che non devi perdonarla, anzi ma è lei che deve venire incontro a te non tu


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma anche io sono per il negare, soprattutto se si tratta di un caso sporadico


Un caso sporadico alla settimana.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Vuol dire ha fiducia in te oppure ti sta dando x scontato


Meglio così.
Piu liberta di movimento, più godimento.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> non si è mai fatto domande… quando uscivo alle 19 inventando un aperitivo all’ultimo minuto oppure rientravo dalla palestra alle 23… era tutto normale!


Io al suo posto sarei già stata lì con un agente segreto.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E perché no? Tu magari riesci a negare, un’ altra persona magari si sente una merda. Ognuno agisce e pensa in modo diverso.


Anche io mi sentirei una merda lo ammetto.  Soprattutto se l’altra persona nei miei confronti è premurosa eccc… Altrimenti forse meno.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Vuol dire ha fiducia in te oppure ti sta dando x scontato


Oppure non e’ geloso. Anche il mio ex era così.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è fidarsi, non è fregarsene.


Forse anche troppo però. Dopo un po’ qualche piccolo dubbio ti viene se all’altra persona all’ultimo minuto sorgono spesso impegni.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> L osservazione L hai fatta tu e lo chiedo a te.


C’è l’indissolubilità del matrimonio religioso
Se sai cosa vuol dire
Credo di no a questo punto


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quanto sei piccolo/a. Devi proprio avere un cervello da gallina per limitare tutto a quello che hai scritto….


 io eh? 


Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è limitare è che è comodo farsi la scopata e poi non riuscire a guardare in faccia al punto du confessare
> Nessuno sta dicendo che non devi perdonarla, anzi ma è lei che deve venire incontro a te non tu


Ma lascialo fare  non ha neanche capito cosa ho scritto 




Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un caso sporadico alla settimana.


Malfidatone


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è l’indissolubilità del matrimonio religioso
> Se sai cosa vuol dire
> Credo di no a questo punto


Ah ecco. Ora sei stato più chiaro. Sai il prete ci disse un sacco di cose. Comunque si… so cosa significa e ne terrò conto ora che mi hai rinfrescato la memoria.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E perché no? Tu magari riesci a negare, un’ altra persona magari si sente una merda. Ognuno agisce e pensa in modo diverso.


Merda rimane comunque, con l'aggravante che non ha cercato minimamente di salvare il salvabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sicilia? Chi ha parlato di Sicilia? Siamo in Lombardia e pure in un paese enorme e movimentato.


Scusa ti ho confuso con qualcun'altro


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> saresti da fucilare


Perché? Mi difendo dalle accuse. 
Pensa quando contraccambiano la cortesia


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sicilia? Chi ha parlato di Sicilia? Siamo in Lombardia e pure in un paese enorme e movimentato.


Però hai tendenzialmente un comportamento da siculo, senza offesa per gli isolani


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Ora sei stato più chiaro. Sai il prete ci disse un sacco di cose. Comunque si… so cosa significa e ne terrò conto ora che mi hai rinfrescato la memoria.


Omicron è una donna, si capisce anche dall’avatar.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2022)

Un po' di riflessioni sparse 
Io penso che, NEL RAPPORTO DI COPPIA (sottolineo, all'interno di esso) un conto sono le emozioni che si possono provare per una persona  "terza", un conto sia la scelta di darvi corso. Non che friggendo di desiderio per un altro non si provi "niente ", ma il discrimine, al solito  (nei confronti del coniuge) lo fanno i fatti  . Sul dirlo DOPO, ho i miei dubbi che sia un fatto di rispetto verso chi si è tradito, ma più uno scarico di coscienza.  @Alberto  , non a caso come ti ha descritto il rapporto con l'altro? Della serie che si aspettava "X",  ed invece ha avuto  "Y"....  Credeva fosse ammmmorrrre e invece l'era un bel calesse, ma di quelli da cui scendere subito perché neanche la aveva leccata  Ecco: io le domanderei proprio questo.  Se gliela avesse leccata, se l'incontro fosse stato diverso, se ne avesse insomma trovato uno compatibile, davvero avrebbe avuto tutta questa voglia di venire da te a dirti quanto era pentita? O magari avrebbe sbagliato un altro po'? Perché sai com'è,  se tanto prioritario è il dialogo con il proprio coniuge, allora il discorso tra voi si sarebbe fermato PRIMA.  All'esistenza di un tipo che la intrigava. Non alla scoperta di avere avuto un rapporto demmerda con tanto di impellenza di riparare il dialogo mancato   Perciò, se di esigenze, bisogni, priorità si sta a parlare, sarebbe da meglio comprendere il ruolo della sua.... delusione?


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Ora sei stato più chiaro. Sai il prete ci disse un sacco di cose. Comunque si… so cosa significa e ne terrò conto ora che mi hai rinfrescato la memoria.


Sono una donna


----------



## ologramma (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Va bene ma non da raccontare i particolari, suvvia


Ma come scrisse una forumista simpaticissima accennando ad una probabile performance dicendo che appeso al lampadario si fosse fiondato sulla dilei nel letto.
Si immagina certe cose ,forse si tace ,che è la cosa migliore ,non dire nuove posizioni o altro 
Dai che hai capito


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Va bene ma non da raccontare i particolari, suvvia


Lui ha chiesto, lei ha risposto


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono una donna


Sorry
Sei stata più chiara.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Io so bene che il forum serve proprio per raccogliere opinioni senza filtri ed è la sua forza.
Ma non capisco questo accanimento a cercare di fare intuire ad Alberto che in realtà la moglie è un troione e gli ha detto tutto solo per la delusione e che se l’altro avesse scopato solo decentemente, se la sarebbe goduta più volte.
Non riuscite a immaginare che ci siano persone diverse che hanno rapporti diversi e che davvero possono avere desiderio di fare una piccola (dipende dai punti di vista) trasgressione per sentirsi libere, più che per la ricerca di sesso o un’altra relazione.
Succede anche con altre cose, anche solo comprare una borsa o delle scarpe fuori budget e poi rendersi conto che non interessano e riportarle in negozio. No?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so bene che il forum serve proprio per raccogliere opinioni senza filtri ed è la sua forza.
> Ma non capisco questo accanimento a cercare di fare intuire ad Alberto che in realtà la moglie è un troione e gli ha detto tutto solo per la delusione e che se l’altro avesse scopato solo decentemente, se la sarebbe goduta più volte.
> Non riuscite a immaginare che ci siano persone diverse che hanno rapporti diversi e che davvero possono avere desiderio di fare una piccola (dipende dai punti di vista) trasgressione per sentirsi libere, più che per la ricerca di sesso o un’altra relazione.
> Succede anche con altre cose, anche solo comprare una borsa o delle scarpe fuori budget e poi rendersi conto che non interessano e riportarle in negozio. No?


Nessuno pensa che sia un troione
Ma risulta incomprensibile la confessione se vista come voler essere onesta  con @Alberto 
Se ci fosse stata tutta questa sincerità e dialogo ne avrebbe parlato prima
Questo è voler far gravare su di lui il peso di una cazzata fatta da lei


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa che sia un troione
> Ma risulta incomprensibile la confessione se vista come voler essere onesta  con @Alberto
> Se ci fosse stata tutta questa sincerità e dialogo ne avrebbe parlato prima
> Questo è voler far gravare su di lui il peso di una cazzata fatta da lei


Ognuno ha i suoi tempi. Una confessione prima avrebbe comportato non fare nessuna trasgressione. È come dire “vorrei comprarmi le scarpe con la suola rossa”. “Ma che te ne fai?” ”Niente“.
Allora bloccato tutto. Non entra più nemmeno nel negozio a provarle.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Albè ma allora che intendi fare? Rimanere nel limbo?


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un po' di riflessioni sparse
> Io penso che, NEL RAPPORTO DI COPPIA (sottolineo, all'interno di esso) un conto sono le emozioni che si possono provare per una persona  "terza", un conto sia la scelta di darvi corso. Non che friggendo di desiderio per un altro non si provi "niente ", ma il discrimine, al solito  (nei confronti del coniuge) lo fanno i fatti  . Sul dirlo DOPO, ho i miei dubbi che sia un fatto di rispetto verso chi si è tradito, ma più uno scarico di coscienza.  @Alberto  , non a caso come ti ha descritto il rapporto con l'altro? Della serie che si aspettava "X",  ed invece ha avuto  "Y"....  Credeva fosse ammmmorrrre e invece l'era un bel calesse, ma di quelli da cui scendere subito perché neanche la aveva leccata  Ecco: io le domanderei proprio questo.  Se gliela avesse leccata, se l'incontro fosse stato diverso, se ne avesse insomma trovato uno compatibile, davvero avrebbe avuto tutta questa voglia di venire da te a dirti quanto era pentita? O magari avrebbe sbagliato un altro po'? Perché sai com'è,  se tanto prioritario è il dialogo con il proprio coniuge, allora il discorso tra voi si sarebbe fermato PRIMA.  All'esistenza di un tipo che la intrigava. Non alla scoperta di avere avuto un rapporto demmerda con tanto di impellenza di riparare il dialogo mancato   Perciò, se di esigenze, bisogni, priorità si sta a parlare, sarebbe da meglio comprendere il ruolo della sua.... delusione?


Pensi che non gli abbia mai sollevato questo dubbio? Beh… la risposta è stata da chiusura bocca instantanea: “ ma scusa…. Una volta tradito se così fosse stato il mio ragionamento, avrei fatto qualche altra uscita, non pensi? Vero che non mi ha leccata, ma comunque abbiamo fatto altro che mi sarebbe costato uscire ancora, riprovare di nuovo, vedere se nelle successive uscite sarebbe andato in modo diverso. D’altronde non era mai successo niente prima se non qualche bacio. Mica tutti la prima volta che vanno in molte fanno tutto quello che gli passa per la testa, ci sta ad essere contratti. La mia confessione non è dipenda dalla delusione di una leccata mancata ma dal fatto che mi sono sentita stordita subito dopo, in confusione totale, mi vergognavo, mi sentivo una merda e non riuscivo nenanche a guardarti in faccia per quello che avevo fatto”.
Ecco….. come dargli torto? 
Se io fossi andato con una donna, se non ero pentito e lei non mi avesse ciucciato il fringuello, non sarei più uscito? Chissene…. Se ero “sereno” andavano almeno 1….2…3 volte e chissà quante altre volte prima di mollare il colpo…..
Ripeto… credo ciecamente a quello che mi ha detto, perché il tradimento c’è stato e se fosse andata bene avrebbe mollato il colpo lo stesso.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> credo ciecamente a quello che mi ha detto


e allora di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono una donna


Lo puoi dimostrare?


----------



## ivanl (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ma in tutto ciò, sei sposato con un uomo? Continui ad usare il pronome 'gli'...


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo puoi dimostrare?


tu puoi dimostrare il contrario?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa che sia un troione
> Ma risulta incomprensibile la confessione se vista come voler essere onesta  con @Alberto
> Se ci fosse stata tutta questa sincerità e dialogo ne avrebbe parlato prima
> *Questo è voler far gravare su di lui il peso di una cazzata fatta da lei*


Questo è un altro punto.
Non è che lei ha deciso di raccontare. Di fronte alle sollecitazioni e alla sollecitudine di Alberto si è sentita di dire.
Semmai io ragionerei, se fossi in Alberto, sul tipo di relazione in cui lei è in condizioni di dipendenza, come se lui fosse il padre o il padre spirituale. E la idea di lui per migliorare il rapporto è di essere più presente e di conseguenza più controllante. Significa che, per me crede di avere capito tutto, invece non ha capito nulla.
La questione non è una misera esigenza di conferme per una quarantenne (capirai una quarantenne è giovane e può essere scambiata per una trentenne, coma accadde più volte a me, nel secolo scorso) ma un problema di equilibrio nella relazione. E la soluzione di stare più vicini vicini, non può che aggravare l’implicita posizione di inferiorità che attribuisce alla moglie.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno pensa che sia un troione
> Ma risulta incomprensibile la confessione se vista come voler essere onesta  con @Alberto
> Se ci fosse stata tutta questa sincerità e dialogo ne avrebbe parlato prima
> Questo è voler far gravare su di lui il peso di una cazzata fatta da lei


stavolta la penso come @Brunetta ...io personalmente sono per non raccontare mai un tradimento, specialmente quando si è convinti che è stata solo una sbandata finita e da non ripetere, ma ci sono persone e persone...questa donna da come la descrive @Alberto è cresciuta con lui, ha sempre avuto lui come punto di riferimento...nel momento che si è trovata in difficoltà è a lui che si è rivolta...sbagliando verso di lui ma tant'è....può darsi che il dirlo a lui sancisca per lei l'effettiva fine di questa parentesi, il dirlo a lui probabilmente è come un mettere un sigillo su una cosa che da ora in poi sarà chiusa ermeticamente.
Ha sicuramente sbagliato a fare pesare su di lui il suo errore ma vedo che lui vede il lato positivo della cosa quindi se non disturba lui perché continuare a fomentarlo contro di lei?
l'unica cosa che dovranno fare è cercare di lavorare su una coppia che parte da zero e vedere se ci sono le basi per crescere nuovamente insieme.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tu puoi dimostrare il contrario?


Ne il contrario ne il non contrario...ma l'onere della prova spetta a chi afferma di esserlo. Mi sa che non lo puoi dimostrare...


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> stavolta la penso come @Brunetta ...io personalmente sono per non raccontare mai un tradimento, specialmente quando si è convinti che è stata solo una sbandata finita e da non ripetere, ma ci sono persone e persone...questa donna da come la descrive @Alberto è cresciuta con lui, ha sempre avuto lui come punto di riferimento...nel momento che si è trovata in difficoltà è a lui che si è rivolta...sbagliando verso di lui ma tant'è....può darsi che il dirlo a lui sancisca per lei l'effettiva fine di questa parentesi, il dirlo a lui probabilmente è come un mettere un sigillo su una cosa che da ora in poi sarà chiusa ermeticamente.
> Ha sicuramente sbagliato a fare pesare su di lui il suo errore ma vedo che lui vede il lato positivo della cosa quindi se non disturba lui perché continuare a fomentarlo contro di lei?
> l'unica cosa che dovranno fare è cercare di lavorare su una coppia che parte da zero e vedere se ci sono le basi per crescere nuovamente insieme.


Ad avercene di cornuti così...sono la fortuna di tutti gli infedeli...


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ad avercene di cornuti così...sono la fortuna di tutti gli infedeli...


sei tremendo!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Pensi che non gli abbia mai sollevato questo dubbio? Beh… la risposta è stata da chiusura bocca instantanea: “ ma scusa…. Una volta tradito se così fosse stato il mio ragionamento, avrei fatto qualche altra uscita, non pensi? Vero che non mi ha leccata, ma comunque abbiamo fatto altro che mi sarebbe costato uscire ancora, riprovare di nuovo, vedere se nelle successive uscite sarebbe andato in modo diverso. D’altronde non era mai successo niente prima se non qualche bacio. Mica tutti la prima volta che vanno in molte fanno tutto quello che gli passa per la testa, ci sta ad essere contratti. La mia confessione non è dipenda dalla delusione di una leccata mancata ma dal fatto che mi sono sentita stordita subito dopo, in confusione totale, mi vergognavo, mi sentivo una merda e non riuscivo nenanche a guardarti in faccia per quello che avevo fatto”.
> Ecco….. come dargli torto?
> Se io fossi andato con una donna, se non ero pentito e lei non mi avesse ciucciato il fringuello, non sarei più uscito? Chissene…. Se ero “sereno” andavano almeno 1….2…3 volte e chissà quante altre volte prima di mollare il colpo…..
> Ripeto… credo ciecamente a quello che mi ha detto, perché il tradimento c’è stato e se fosse andata bene avrebbe mollato il colpo lo stesso.


Smettila di pensare al sesso.
È come se un figlio adolescente rubasse al supermercato e tu ne facessi una questione di soldi. E allora proponessi di aumentare la paghetta.
Il ragazzino ruba per affermare indipendenza, per essere visto diversamente, ore sentirsi adulto e magari pure coraggioso.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ne il contrario ne il non contrario...ma l'onere della prova spetta a chi afferma di esserlo. Mi sa che non lo puoi dimostrare...


ti terrai il dubbio


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> stavolta la penso come @Brunetta ...io personalmente sono per non raccontare mai un tradimento, specialmente quando si è convinti che è stata solo una sbandata finita e da non ripetere, ma ci sono persone e persone...questa donna da come la descrive @Alberto è cresciuta con lui, ha sempre avuto lui come punto di riferimento...nel momento che si è trovata in difficoltà è a lui che si è rivolta...sbagliando verso di lui ma tant'è....può darsi che il dirlo a lui sancisca per lei l'effettiva fine di questa parentesi, il dirlo a lui probabilmente è come un mettere un sigillo su una cosa che da ora in poi sarà chiusa ermeticamente.
> Ha sicuramente sbagliato a fare pesare su di lui il suo errore ma vedo che lui vede il lato positivo della cosa quindi se non disturba lui perché continuare a fomentarlo contro di lei?
> l'unica cosa che dovranno fare è cercare di lavorare su una coppia che parte da zero e vedere se ci sono le basi per crescere nuovamente insieme.


Lei è evasa dal collegio per andare al cinema, poi si è pentita e ha chiesto scusa alla madre superiora. 
La madre superiora ha deciso di fare proiezioni in collegio.
Funziona?


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei è evasa dal collegio per andare al cinema, poi si è pentita e ha chiesto scusa alla madre superiora.
> La madre superiora ha deciso di fare proiezioni in collegio.
> Funziona?


no...infatti nel mio intervento dico che l'unica cosa che potranno cercare di fare è di crescere insieme come coppia...partendo dal solito livello e prendendosi entrambi le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> stavolta la penso come @Brunetta ...io personalmente sono per non raccontare mai un tradimento, specialmente quando si è convinti che è stata solo una sbandata finita e da non ripetere, ma ci sono persone e persone...questa donna da come la descrive @Alberto è cresciuta con lui, ha sempre avuto lui come punto di riferimento...nel momento che si è trovata in difficoltà è a lui che si è rivolta...sbagliando verso di lui ma tant'è....può darsi che il dirlo a lui sancisca per lei l'effettiva fine di questa parentesi, il dirlo a lui probabilmente è come un mettere un sigillo su una cosa che da ora in poi sarà chiusa ermeticamente.
> Ha sicuramente sbagliato a fare pesare su di lui il suo errore ma vedo che lui vede il lato positivo della cosa quindi se non disturba lui perché continuare a fomentarlo contro di lei?
> l'unica cosa che dovranno fare è cercare di lavorare su una coppia che parte da zero e vedere se ci sono le basi per crescere nuovamente insieme.


ma a me non sembra proprio che veda lati positivi visto che ogni tanto la minaccia di buttarla fuori di casa


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma a me non sembra proprio che veda lati positivi visto che ogni tanto la minaccia di buttarla fuori di casa


vede il lato positivo dell'essere stato informato della cosa...a me avrebbe fatto incazzare...a te?


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> vede il lato positivo dell'essere stato informato della cosa...a me avrebbe fatto incazzare...a te?


da una parte trovo che confessare sia giusto, solitamente non si confessa per paura che il tradito ci dia un pedatone sul culo e ci mandi via, questo lo trovo scorretto, allo stesso tempo a volte trovo sbagliata la confessione, soprattutto in casi come questo, ti sei voluta togliere la curiosità, ora ci stai male, cazzi tuoi, non hai 15 anni, dovresti sapere come sei fatta, se non reggi certe cose non le fare, no che prima le fai e poi le scarichi sugli altri, troppo comodo
in tutto questo però a me irrita lui


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Albè ma allora che intendi fare? Rimanere nel limbo?


Ehhhh bella domanda… io non voglio restare nel limbo, è una situazione che non mi piace, sgradevole, ma non riesco proprio a prendere una strada, qualsiasi cosa faccio ho timore di sbagliare. Se resto con lei (per ora ci sto provando) temo di portarmi questo peso addosso in eterno, se la lascio temo in futuro di pentirmi. Detto questo…. Il mio “provare” non può essere eterno, devo riuscire a fare chiarezza perché mica posso andare avanti per il resto della mia vita stando con lei e nel frattempo pensare a quello che ha combinato, a farmi star male, ecc…
Però…. Ho letto in qualche post di questo forum ( non ricordo quale), di un utente che scrisse “sono stato tradito, ma in giro c’è veramente tanta merda, e…. Merda per merda mi tengo la mia che è meno merda di tanta merda che ho visto….”
Ecco….. lei ha fatto un errore enorme, faccio fatica a digerirlo, ma un po’ sono d’accordo con quello che ho letto, c’è veramente in giro tanta merda.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sei tremendo!!!!


Ho torto?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti terrai il dubbio


Come tutti...


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho torto?


no....ma sei un tremendo dal cuore tenero


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no...infatti nel mio intervento dico che l'unica cosa che potranno cercare di fare è di crescere insieme come coppia...partendo dal solito livello e prendendosi entrambi le proprie responsabilità.


E cambiando gli equilibri di potere.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come tutti...


anche tu hai scritto che il 98.2% di quello che scrivi è inventato
facciamo finta di niente e lo prendiamo per buono
si fa per passare il tempo alla fine


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E cambiando gli equilibri di potere.


ma quando mai, lui mica le ha mai detto "questi sono i miei soldi, questa è casa mia" o altro...


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> da una parte trovo che confessare sia giusto, solitamente non si confessa per paura che il tradito ci dia un pedatone sul culo e ci mandi via, questo lo trovo scorretto, allo stesso tempo a volte trovo sbagliata la confessione, soprattutto in casi come questo, ti sei voluta togliere la curiosità, ora ci stai male, cazzi tuoi, non hai 15 anni, dovresti sapere come sei fatta, se non reggi certe cose non le fare, no che prima le fai e poi le scarichi sugli altri, troppo comodo
> in tutto questo però a me irrita lui


Io accetterei l'essere informata se fosse una cosa che mette in pericolo la mia coppia...se mio marito iniziasse ad avere dei dubbi su di noi a quel punto gradirei saperlo per vedere che margine potremmo avere per poter andare avanti o meno...diversamente se si fosse preso una sbandata che inizia e finisce senza lasciare niente non vorrei neppure saperlo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> da una parte trovo che confessare sia giusto, solitamente non si confessa per paura che il tradito ci dia un pedatone sul culo e ci mandi via, questo lo trovo scorretto, allo stesso tempo a volte trovo sbagliata la confessione, soprattutto in casi come questo, ti sei voluta togliere la curiosità, ora ci stai male, cazzi tuoi, non hai 15 anni, dovresti sapere come sei fatta, se non reggi certe cose non le fare, no che prima le fai e poi le scarichi sugli altri, troppo comodo
> in tutto questo però a me irrita lui


Seguo su Instagram e poi su Spotify una psicologa che fa divulgazione in modo intelligente. Non fa terapia dando risposte su Instagram. Semmai propone diversi punti di vista su cui ragionare.
Tra le altre cose interessanti, dice che l‘irritazione nasce quando qualcosa o qualcuno o anche solo un film ci fa mettere in dubbio il nostro assetto psicologico.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche tu hai scritto che il 98.2% di quello che scrivi è inventato
> facciamo finta di niente e lo prendiamo per buono
> si fa per passare il tempo alla fine


Sceso al 97,6.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma quando mai, lui mica le ha mai detto "questi sono i miei soldi, questa è casa mia" o altro...


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo su Instagram e poi su Spotify una psicologa che fa divulgazione in modo intelligente. Non fa terapia dando risposte su Instagram. Semmai propone diversi punti di vista su cui ragionare.
> Tra le altre cose interessanti, dice che l‘irritazione nasce quando qualcosa o qualcuno o anche solo un film ci fa mettere in dubbio il nostro assetto psicologico.


ma io l'ho scritto perchè mi irrita, fa le stesse cose che faceva il mio ex



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io accetterei l'essere informata se fosse una cosa che mette in pericolo la mia coppia...se mio marito iniziasse ad avere dei dubbi su di noi a quel punto gradirei saperlo per vedere che margine potremmo avere per poter andare avanti o meno...diversamente se si fosse preso una sbandata che inizia e finisce senza lasciare niente non vorrei neppure saperlo.


eh però mica lo sai se la sbandata finisce, se non te la vivi tutta


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo su Instagram e poi su Spotify una psicologa che fa divulgazione in modo intelligente. Non fa terapia dando risposte su Instagram. Semmai propone diversi punti di vista su cui ragionare.
> Tra le altre cose interessanti, dice che l‘irritazione nasce quando qualcosa o qualcuno o anche solo un film ci fa mettere in dubbio il nostro assetto psicologico.


E secondo te è vero? Ce l'hai un'opinione a riguardo?


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


ero ironica


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io l'ho scritto perchè mi irrita, fa le stesse cose che faceva il mio ex
> 
> 
> eh però mica lo sai se la sbandata finisce, se non te la vivi tutta


appunto....ho detto che se la cosa poi risultasse non essere una sbadata vorrei saperlo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io accetterei l'essere informata se fosse una cosa che mette in pericolo la mia coppia...se mio marito iniziasse ad avere dei dubbi su di noi a quel punto gradirei saperlo per vedere che margine potremmo avere per poter andare avanti o meno...diversamente se si fosse preso una sbandata che inizia e finisce senza lasciare niente non vorrei neppure saperlo.


Ma lei non ha consapevolezza di nulla.
Proprio come lui.
Si sono entrambi accomodati del matrimonio perfetto.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sceso al 97,6.


io non sono brava ad inventare, non ho fantasia ed ho una pessima memoria



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> appunto....ho detto che se la cosa poi risultasse non essere una sbadata vorrei saperlo.


e quanto dura una  sbandata? mesi? anni?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ero ironica


Anch’io...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E secondo te è vero? Ce l'hai un'opinione a riguardo?


Ho riflettuto su di me e sì, è vero.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha i suoi tempi. Una confessione prima avrebbe comportato non fare nessuna trasgressione. È come dire “vorrei comprarmi le scarpe con la suola rossa”. “Ma che te ne fai?” ”Niente“.
> Allora bloccato tutto. Non entra più nemmeno nel negozio a provarle.


Appunto. Allora evita di confessare quando hai comprato le scarpe e poi ti fanno male. Ti smazzi il male ai piedi


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei non ha consapevolezza di nulla.
> Proprio come lui.
> Si sono entrambi accomodati del matrimonio perfetto.


lei non ha nessun bagaglio di esperienza, ha provato ad uscire dal suo recinto ed ha avuto paura...io l'ho capita così...dalla descrizione di lui mi sembra una bambina mai cresciuta, abituata a stare sotto le ali protettrici di suo marito.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non sono brava ad inventare, non ho fantasia ed ho una pessima memoria
> 
> 
> e quanto dura una  sbandata? mesi? anni?


Omi non te lo so dire...penso che una sbandata anni non possa durare...penso che mio marito sia in grado di capire cosa sta facendo e cosa sta provando...quantomeno penso che sia in grado di riconoscere una situazione che lo possa portare lontano da me.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto. Allora evita di confessare quando hai comprato le scarpe e poi ti fanno male. Ti smazzi il male ai piedi


Ma un conto è ciò che è più opportuno per salvaguardare la coppia o l’altro  la propria tranquillità e libertà di farsi i fatti propri. Un altro conto è agire, *inconsapevolmente*, per trovare nuovi equilibri.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> lei non ha nessun bagaglio di esperienza, ha provato ad uscire dal suo recinto ed ha avuto paura...io l'ho capita così...dalla descrizione di lui mi sembra una bambina mai cresciuta, abituata a stare sotto le ali protettrici di suo marito.


anche questa sua descrizione mi irrita, sua moglie non è in grado di intendere e volere



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Omi non te lo so dire...penso che una sbandata anni non possa durare...penso che mio marito sia in grado di capire cosa sta facendo e cosa sta provando...quantomeno penso che sia in grado di riconoscere una situazione che lo possa portare lontano da me.


io sto imparando a non sopravvalutare più nessuno... 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un conto è ciò che è più opportuno per salvaguardare la coppia o l’altro  la propria tranquillità e libertà di farsi i fatti propri. Un altro conto è agire, *inconsapevolmente*, per trovare nuovi equilibri.


quindi lei è inconsapevole? va a braccio?


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto su di me e sì, è vero.


anche io ho potuto provare questa cosa...c'è una che rappresenta in tutto e per tutto quello che vorrebbe avere mia madre da una figlia...è identica a lei...non la sopporto...


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche questa sua descrizione mi irrita, sua moglie non è in grado di intendere e volere
> 
> 
> io sto imparando a non sopravvalutare più nessuno...
> ...


non sto sopravvalutando...è mio marito...non lo sarebbe se fosse un coglione che non sa riconoscere queste cose.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> lei non ha nessun bagaglio di esperienza, ha provato ad uscire dal suo recinto ed ha avuto paura...io l'ho capita così...dalla descrizione di lui mi sembra una bambina mai cresciuta, abituata a stare sotto le ali protettrici di suo marito.


Anche per me.
Ma l’interpretazione che ha desiderio di fare nuove esperienze, anche per confrontarsi sessualmente con altri, mi sembra di primo livello.
Leggendo Alberto io ho provato un senso di soffocamento. Non mi succede spesso di sentirmi solidale con una traditrice. Eppure mi è venuta voglia di standing ovation. Poi poveretta sembra che non abbia nemmeno un’amica con cui confrontarsi e confidarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche questa sua descrizione mi irrita, sua moglie non è in grado di intendere e volere
> 
> 
> io sto imparando a non sopravvalutare più nessuno...
> ...


È inconsapevole delle sue motivazioni profonde. Più o meno come la maggior parte delle persone.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non sto sopravvalutando...è mio marito...non lo sarebbe se fosse un coglione che non sa riconoscere queste cose.


lo so, ma ti capisco, è la stessa cosa che penso io di mio marito, ma siccome sto vedendo troppi mariti che si fanno venire i colpi di testa, e siccome le mogli di questi mariti sono mie amiche,  mi viene da pensare che neanche loro se lo aspettassero



Brunetta ha detto:


> È inconsapevole delle sue motivazioni profonde. Più o meno come la maggior parte delle persone.


mh
mi sembra una bella scusa


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> anche io ho potuto provare questa cosa...c'è una che rappresenta in tutto e per tutto quello che vorrebbe avere mia madre da una figlia...è identica a lei...non la sopporto...


Lo sai che in realtà non sopporti tua madre (secondo livello) e te stessa per averla delusa (terzo livello).


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> da una parte trovo che confessare sia giusto, solitamente non si confessa per paura che il tradito ci dia un pedatone sul culo e ci mandi via, questo lo trovo scorretto, allo stesso tempo a volte trovo sbagliata la confessione, soprattutto in casi come questo, ti sei voluta togliere la curiosità, ora ci stai male, cazzi tuoi, non hai 15 anni, dovresti sapere come sei fatta, se non reggi certe cose non le fare, no che prima le fai e poi le scarichi sugli altri, troppo comodo
> in tutto questo però a me irrita lui


Ma perché ti irrito?
Sono il tradito non il traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo so, ma ti capisco, è la stessa cosa che penso io di mio marito, ma siccome sto vedendo troppi mariti che si fanno venire i colpi di testa, e siccome le mogli di questi mariti sono mie amiche,  mi viene da pensare che neanche loro se lo aspettassero
> 
> 
> mh
> mi sembra una bella scusa


Ti irrita la possibilità di non essere sempre padrona di te stessa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per me.
> Ma l’interpretazione che ha desiderio di fare nuove esperienze, anche per confrontarsi sessualmente con altri, mi sembra di primo livello.
> Leggendo Alberto io ho provato un senso di soffocamento. Non mi succede spesso di sentirmi solidale con una traditrice. Eppure mi è venuta voglia di standing ovation. Poi poveretta sembra che non abbia nemmeno un’amica con cui confrontarsi e confidarsi.


mi ha fatto la stessa impressione....per me non è il sesso la cosa importante...il suo è stato un tentativo di liberarsi da una situazione che probabilmente per lei sta diventando soffocante...ma non riesce a farlo da sola...si rivolge a lui che come al solito prende in mano la situazione e lei si appiattisce...lui dovrebbe farsi un po' da parte e capire che lei adesso ha bisogno di crescere e che la donna che ne potrebbe uscire fuori non è detto che continui ad essere quella che piace a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma perché ti irrito?
> Sono il tradito non il traditore.


Perché appari a lei troppo comprensivo, ma nel contempo controllante.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo so, ma ti capisco, è la stessa cosa che penso io di mio marito, ma siccome sto vedendo troppi mariti che si fanno venire i colpi di testa, e siccome le mogli di questi mariti sono mie amiche,  mi viene da pensare che neanche loro se lo aspettassero
> 
> 
> mh
> mi sembra una bella scusa


io non posso dire niente...il tradire mi ha fatto capire che chiunque è soggetto a questi tipi di comportamento...e comunque non potrei stare con un uomo che non stimo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ma come scrisse una forumista simpaticissima accennando ad una probabile performance dicendo che appeso al lampadario si fosse fiondato sulla dilei nel letto.
> Si immagina certe cose ,forse si tace ,che è la cosa migliore ,non dire nuove posizioni o altro
> Dai che hai capito


la dovizia di particolari non ha senso , nel raccontare intendo. E' un di più che non riesco ad incasellare


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io non posso dire niente...il tradire mi ha fatto capire che chiunque è soggetto a questi tipi di comportamento...e comunque non potrei stare con un uomo che non stimo.


Confessare fa correre il rischio di una reazione che modifica l’idea che abbiamo di chi crediamo di conoscere e di comprendere troppo bene l’immagine che ha di noi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la dovizia di particolari non ha senso , nel raccontare intendo. E' un di più che non riesco ad incasellare


Dovresti aver visto nel forum che gli uomini prevalentemente hanno una ossessione per le pratiche e i particolari.
Forse, credo, può essere per la loro visione della sessualità, anche competitiva.
Se noi scopriamo un tradimento, mica andiamo a chiedere se l’altra faceva pompini e con quale tecnica e se faceva godere più di noi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lui ha chiesto, lei ha risposto


a beh! 

Lei:  sono stravolta ti ho tradito oggi sono stata al motel con  tizio, non so cosa mi sia successo mi sono ritrovata lì

Lui: come e cosa avete fatto (al motel di solito si va a giocare a burraco n.d.r.)

Lei: niente te lo giuro lui lo aveva moscio

Lui: come lo aveva moscio e cosa avete,  siete stati lui a guardarvi? 

Lei : no no,  non me l'ha neanche leccata 

se vuoi puoi continuare.......


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che in realtà non sopporti tua madre (secondo livello) e te stessa per averla delusa (terzo livello).


sai che questa cosa sta venendo fuori da qualche anno a questa parte? principalmente da quando è venuto a mancare mio babbo...e fa male...si...non riesco più a sopportarla ed è palese che l'ho delusa...ma la cosa peggiore è che la sua delusione non nasce da qualcosa che ho fatto quanto piuttosto da come sono fatta io...siamo due donne agli antipodi...e mi dispiace.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovresti aver visto nel forum che gli uomini prevalentemente hanno una ossessione per le pratiche e i particolari.
> Forse, credo, può essere per la loro visione della sessualità, anche competitiva.
> Se noi scopriamo un tradimento, mica andiamo a chiedere se l’altra faceva pompini e con quale tecnica e se faceva godere più di noi.


più che competizione , intrinsecamente provano un piacere anche se doloroso


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a beh!
> 
> Lei:  sono stravolta ti ho tradito oggi sono stata al motel con  tizio, non so cosa mi sia successo mi sono ritrovata lì
> 
> ...


Non credo proprio che sia stato questo il dialogo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Confessare fa correre il rischio di una reazione che modifica l’idea che abbiamo di chi crediamo di conoscere e di comprendere troppo bene l’immagine che ha di noi.


l'ho detto più volte...io con una confessione guadagnerei solo la chiusura della mia coppia.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma perché ti irrito?
> Sono il tradito non il traditore.


è il tuo atteggiamento te l'ho già scritto più volte, non è che essere tradito ti pone automaticamente tra i bravi i santi e i caritatevoli



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti irrita la possibilità di non essere sempre padrona di te stessa.


non la possibilità ma la sensazione del controllo



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché appari a lei troppo comprensivo, ma nel contempo controllante.


no no, che troppo comprensivo, tratta la moglie da demente, la sottovaluta, la riduce ad una donnetta che bada solo all'apparenza, superficiale, insicura... 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a beh!
> 
> Lei:  sono stravolta ti ho tradito oggi sono stata al motel con  tizio, non so cosa mi sia successo mi sono ritrovata lì
> 
> ...


per carità


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sai che questa cosa sta venendo fuori da qualche anno a questa parte? principalmente da quando è venuto a mancare mio babbo...e fa male...si...non riesco più a sopportarla ed è palese che l'ho delusa...ma la cosa peggiore è che la sua delusione non nasce da qualcosa che ho fatto quanto piuttosto da come sono fatta io...siamo due donne agli antipodi...e mi dispiace.


Dipende dalla importanza che hanno i genitori e dal ruolo, interno di conferma, di validazione, che diamo loro.
Poi adesso sei madre di adolescenti... fai un cambio di prospettiva e vedi come guarda tua madre...


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io non posso dire niente...il tradire mi ha fatto capire che chiunque è soggetto a questi tipi di comportamento...e comunque non potrei stare con un uomo che non stimo.


ma mai sarei potuta stare con qualcuno che non stimassi, anche senza passare per il tradimento, però sto vedendo tanti uomini, che reputavo intelligenti, mandare famiglie a puttane per le cazzate


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> più che competizione , intrinsecamente provano un piacere anche se doloroso


Può essere.
Io non riesco a capire l’importanza che viene data alle pratiche e al godimento. Come se ci fossero mille cose da fare o come se il godimento fosse sempre immediato e dipendesse dalla “professionalità tecnica” del maschio.
Sono domande che mi fanno pensare che chi le fa non capisca granché.


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché appari a lei troppo comprensivo, ma nel contempo controllante.


Brunetta sono  confuso e instabile.”
Ti garantisco che delle volte sono comprensivo, delle volte invece sono insopportabile tanto la accuso e le lancio frecciatine. Insomma sono quasi “bipolare” e nel cambio di umore sono quasi “borderline”.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> l'ho detto più volte...io con una confessione guadagnerei solo la chiusura della mia coppia.


Forse hai anche paura di no. E di doverlo vedere diverso.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> l'ho detto più volte...io con una confessione guadagnerei solo la chiusura della mia coppia.


quello che ho scritto io, non confessi per paura 
che ci sta eh


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla importanza che hanno i genitori e dal ruolo, interno di conferma, di validazione, che diamo loro.
> Poi adesso sei madre di adolescenti... fai un cambio di prospettiva e vedi come guarda tua madre...


è un giochino che ho provato a fare più volte per stare meno male in questa situazione ma non funziona...invecchiando sta svanendo in lei la malizia che le permetteva di nascondere la sua insoddisfazione nei miei confronti...adesso è palese...ed è difficile da digerire perché ti ripeto non posso modificare niente di me per avvicinarmi a lei, questo suo non accettare il mio modo di essere non riesco a capirlo...e per assurdo nel momento che ho capito questa cosa determinati atteggiamenti che prima cercavo di nascondere a lei per piacerle di più adesso li paleso tranquillamente perché tanto so che omettendoli non risolverei comunque niente.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse hai anche paura di no. E di doverlo vedere diverso.


può anche darsi...ma non ho la curiosità necessaria per provare a vedere che succede...va bene così.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è un giochino che ho provato a fare più volte per stare meno male in questa situazione ma non funziona...invecchiando sta svanendo in lei la malizia che le permetteva di nascondere la sua insoddisfazione nei miei confronti...adesso è palese...ed è difficile da digerire perché ti ripeto non posso modificare niente di me per avvicinarmi a lei, questo suo non accettare il mio modo di essere non riesco a capirlo...e per assurdo nel momento che ho capito questa cosa determinati atteggiamenti che prima cercavo di nascondere a lei per piacerle di più adesso li paleso tranquillamente perché tanto so che omettendoli non risolverei comunque niente.


se glielo chiedi nega o non hai mai avuto il coraggio di chiederglielo?


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse hai anche paura di no. E di doverlo vedere diverso.


ma sai... anche mio marito è uno di quelli che "se scopro che mi hai tradito anche 10 anni fa ti lascio" poi magari messo davanti al fatto si comportano in modo diverso


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mai sarei potuta stare con qualcuno che non stimassi, anche senza passare per il tradimento, però sto vedendo tanti uomini, che reputavo intelligenti, mandare famiglie a puttane per le cazzate


uomini e donne....e poi in ogni famiglia dovremmo esserci per vedere se queste cazzate sono state solo la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brunetta sono  confuso e instabile.”
> Ti garantisco che delle volte sono comprensivo, delle volte invece sono insopportabile tanto la accuso e le lancio frecciatine. Insomma sono quasi “bipolare” e nel cambio di umore sono quasi “borderline”.


L’ambivalenza dei sentimenti è normale ed è di tutti. Ami e così senti che la persona che ami ha del potere su di te. Questo sempre, anche nel primo amore.
Questo è la cosa sconvolgente che provoca il batticuore. Senti che se dicesse “io no”, sarebbe insopportabile.
Avevo fatto una volta una paragone improprio con gli investimenti economici. Quando amiamo è come se investissimo tutti i nostri beni in una società quotata in borsa e che potrebbe crollare da un momento all’altro, perché *sopravvalutata*, e trovarci in miseria. Perciò chiediamo rassicurazioni continue e poi troviamo una rassicurazione definitiva, il matrimonio, che trasformi il titolo di borsa in titolo di Stato. Già ma poi ...anche i titoli di stato possono crollare.
Che rabbia!


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> uomini e donne....e poi in ogni famiglia dovremmo esserci per vedere se queste cazzate sono state solo la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.


le cazzate sono: 
l'amante donna 
l'amante uomo
l'amante incinta 
sono stanco
salvo poi tornare sui loro passi e chiedere perdono 
qualcuno ha anche le pretese del "ma se io torno a casa rivoglio la mia famiglia e non devi farmelo pesare"
persone che reputavi intelligenti e che si rivelano dei dementi


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se glielo chiedi nega o non hai mai avuto il coraggio di chiederglielo?


nega...si arrabbia se le faccio notare qualcosa del genere...mi da della visionaria...si rifugia dietro la cosa che sono sua figlia e come tale mi ama...le ho anche risposto che i figli si possono amare ma nello stesso tempo può succedere di avere caratteri talmente diversi da fare restare l'amore in secondo piano.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non era moscio, hanno scopato e lei è venuta. Certo poteva dirmi quello che hai scritto tu. Se fingeva poteva intanto starsene zitta e non dirmi niente è mai avrei scoperto qualcosa. Invece mi ha detto le cose come sono andate compreso il fatto che hanno consumato (poteva dire che era tesa e non aveva avuto L’ orgasmo). Ma probabilmente tu sei diversa… molto diversa… e per questo che qualche post fa ho scritto “merda per merda mi tengo la mia di merda che è molto ma molto ma molto meglio della merda che c’è in giro….”
> 
> Che tristezza che mi fai.


guarda che il discorsetto lo ha scritto @Ginevra65 mica io
ma sai leggere? hai assunto sostanze?


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a beh!
> 
> Lei:  sono stravolta ti ho tradito oggi sono stata al motel con  tizio, non so cosa mi sia successo mi sono ritrovata lì
> 
> ...


Non era moscio, hanno scopato e lei è venuta. Certo poteva dirmi quello che hai scritto tu. Se fingeva poteva intanto starsene zitta e non dirmi niente è mai avrei scoperto qualcosa. Invece mi ha detto le cose come sono andate compreso il fatto che hanno consumato (poteva dire che era tesa e non aveva avuto L’ orgasmo). Ma probabilmente tu sei diversa… molto diversa… e per questo che qualche post fa ho scritto “merda per merda mi tengo la mia di merda che è molto ma molto ma molto meglio della merda che c’è in giro….”


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quello che ho scritto io, non confessi per paura
> che ci sta eh


e anche perché ho sempre percepito il mio tradimento come una cosa "mia"


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è il tuo atteggiamento te l'ho già scritto più volte, non è che essere tradito ti pone automaticamente tra i bravi i santi e i caritatevoli
> 
> 
> non la possibilità ma *la sensazione del controllo*
> ...


Vedi? 
A te irrita l’idea di poter essere considerata così.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e anche perché ho sempre percepito il mio tradimento come una cosa "mia"


sì ma io questo lo capisco, c'è chi sa scindere le due cose


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> può anche darsi...ma non ho la curiosità necessaria per provare a vedere che succede...va bene così.


Lo capisco molto bene.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> le cazzate sono:
> l'amante donna
> l'amante uomo
> l'amante incinta
> ...


bisognerebbe capire perché nella famiglia sono entrate queste cazzate...non è quasi mai l'amante il problema ma quello che rappresenta.


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> guarda che il discorsetto lo ha scritto @Ginevra65 mica io
> ma sai leggere? hai assunto sostanze?


Scusami
Ho cancellato. Avevo quotato il messaggio suo ma era una risposta su un tuo messaggio.
Scusami ancora


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovresti aver visto nel forum che gli uomini prevalentemente hanno una ossessione per le pratiche e i particolari.
> Forse, credo, può essere per la loro visione della sessualità, anche competitiva.
> Se noi scopriamo un tradimento, mica andiamo a chiedere se l’altra faceva pompini e con quale tecnica e se faceva godere più di noi.


Più che altro, sappiamo che il traditore mente è che l'unico modo per comprendere il livello di coinvolgimento è farlo parlare. 
Le donne hanno meno problemi a parlate di sesso. 
Il modo in cui raccontano ciò che hanno vissuto risulta quindi più sincero di quello che dicono. 
Io ho capito cosa stava vivendo mia moglie da come mi raccontava i particolari.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi?
> A te irrita l’idea di poter essere considerata così.


mi irrita perchè ci sono passata e so quanto possa essere offensivo e mortificante, ma l'ho scritto più volte non dico assolutamente che non sia vero, anzi, l'ho scritto anche a lui, solo che lui sta facendo una gran confusione e non ricorda più un cazzo di quello che ha letto e di chi l'ha scritto, mi ha pure scambiata per un uomo
ma di non tirare troppo la corda gliel'ho scritto giorni fa, in quel momento mi aveva pure ringraziata



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> bisognerebbe capire perché nella famiglia sono entrate queste cazzate...non è quasi mai l'amante il problema ma quello che rappresenta.


questo andrebbe chiesto a loro visto che, come se si fossero messi d'accordo, alla moglie sanno solo dire che non vogliono parlare e che lei non può capire


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Io non riesco a capire l’importanza che viene data alle pratiche e al godimento. Come se ci fossero mille cose da fare o come se il godimento fosse sempre immediato e dipendesse dalla “professionalità tecnica” del maschio.
> Sono domande che mi fanno pensare che chi le fa non capisca granché.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e anche perché ho sempre percepito il mio tradimento come una cosa "mia"


Questo è molto significativo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è molto significativo.


non voglio neppure sapere perché....


----------



## Ulisse (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capire l’importanza che viene data alle pratiche e al godimento


credo, ma posso facilmente sbagliarmi, vadano considerati più fattori.

c'è da una parte la forte soggettività di approccio alla base di certe domande.
Persone morbosamente interessate a sapere di tutto e di più pensando che valga la correlazione: più dettagli conosco, più facile sarà decidere sul da farsi.
come motivazione non trascurerei nemmeno il collegare il livello del godimento al grado di coinvolgimento.
Su quanto la traditrice (o traditore eh) è presa dall'esperienza.
Il dichiarare, vero o falso che sia, una performance dell'amante di livello insoddisfacente può aiutare il coniuge a costruire una percezione, un quadro generale di scarso coinvolgimento (attenuante), un indiretto complimento al coinuge per essere un migliore generatore in qualità e quantità di orgasmi ed una implicita ammissione che non c'è interesse ad un proseguo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è un giochino che ho provato a fare più volte per stare meno male in questa situazione ma non funziona...invecchiando sta svanendo in lei la malizia che le permetteva di nascondere la sua insoddisfazione nei miei confronti...adesso è palese...ed è difficile da digerire perché ti ripeto non posso modificare niente di me per avvicinarmi a lei, questo suo non accettare il mio modo di essere non riesco a capirlo...e per assurdo nel momento che ho capito questa cosa determinati atteggiamenti che prima cercavo di nascondere a lei per piacerle di più adesso li paleso tranquillamente perché tanto so che omettendoli non risolverei comunque niente.


Hai mai pensato che lei cercasse una conferma di sé attraverso te? Le tue scelte diverse (faccio un esempio che magari non ti riguarda) che so, lavorare invece di fare la casalinga, la facciano sentire sminuita?


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi irrita perchè ci sono passata e so quanto possa essere offensivo e mortificante, ma l'ho scritto più volte non dico assolutamente che non sia vero, anzi, l'ho scritto anche a lui, solo che lui sta facendo una gran confusione e non ricorda più un cazzo di quello che ha letto e di chi l'ha scritto, mi ha pure scambiata per un uomo
> ma di non tirare troppo la corda gliel'ho scritto giorni fa, in quel momento mi aveva pure ringraziata
> 
> 
> questo andrebbe chiesto a loro visto che, come se si fossero messi d'accordo, alla moglie sanno solo dire che non vogliono parlare e che lei non può capire


Perdonami Omicron, hai un nick che non dice se sei uomo o donna, non guardò la foto dei profili e in mezzo a oltre 3000 commenti (fra un po’ raggiungiamo i 4000), non posso ricordare tutto e tutti. Non ho confuso il tuo post ma semplicemente tu avevi commentato il post di Ginevra e io ho risposto per errore alla tua risposta.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro, sappiamo che il traditore mente è che l'unico modo per comprendere il livello di coinvolgimento è farlo parlare.
> Le donne hanno meno problemi a parlate di sesso.
> Il modo in cui raccontano ciò che hanno vissuto risulta quindi più sincero di quello che dicono.
> Io ho capito cosa stava vivendo mia moglie da come mi raccontava i particolari.


Basta chiedere dei sentimenti, non del cazzo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che lei cercasse una conferma di sé attraverso te? Le tue scelte diverse (faccio un esempio che magari non ti riguarda) che so, lavorare invece di fare la casalinga, la facciano sentire sminuita?


lei dice di sentirsi sempre inferiore a tutti ma poi giudica tutti dal suo pulpito...prima nascondeva meglio questa cosa...adesso è più spudorata e sto vedendo cose di lei che prima non riuscivo a cogliere.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perdonami Omicron, hai un nick che non dice se sei uomo o donna, non guardò la foto dei profili e in mezzo a oltre 3000 commenti (fra un po’ raggiungiamo i 4000), non posso ricordare tutto e tutti. Non ho confuso il tuo post ma semplicemente tu avevi commentato il post di Ginevra e io ho risposto per errore alla tua risposta.


LA omicron è unA lettera dell'alfabeto
le lettere sono tutte femminili
tu non guardi il nick, non guardi l'avatar e non ricordi neanche chi scrive


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


>


Cosa applaudi? Parlavo di te


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> *lei dice di sentirsi sempre inferiore a tutti ma poi giudica tutti dal suo pulpito.*..prima nascondeva meglio questa cosa...adesso è più spudorata e sto vedendo cose di lei che prima non riuscivo a cogliere.


Non vedi che sono due ruoli complementari?
Ma tu hai ancora davvero bisogno della sua approvazione?


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta chiedere dei sentimenti, non del cazzo.


come hai scritto, quasi tutti gli uomini sono fissati col cazzo, quando esci con qualcuno la prima cosa che ti chiede è con quanti uomini sei stata, cosa facevi, se ti piaceva, ecc... poi magari si offendono anche delle risposte
per loro gira tutto intorno al cazzo, come se fosse un sole con una propria gravità, dei sentimenti non si interessano molto


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedi che sono due ruoli complementari?
> Ma tu hai ancora davvero bisogno della sua approvazione?


non è triste non sentirsi accettate dalla propria madre?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come hai scritto, quasi tutti gli uomini sono fissati col cazzo, quando esci con qualcuno la prima cosa che ti chiede è con quanti uomini sei stata, cosa facevi, se ti piaceva, ecc... poi magari si offendono anche delle risposte
> per loro gira tutto intorno al cazzo, come se fosse un sole con una propria gravità, dei sentimenti non si interessano molto


L’ho scritto più volte. Spero che non siano tutti così, da adulti ancora con il metro e il cronometro in mano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non era moscio, hanno scopato e lei è venuta. Certo poteva dirmi quello che hai scritto tu. Se fingeva poteva intanto starsene zitta e non dirmi niente è mai avrei scoperto qualcosa. Invece mi ha detto le cose come sono andate compreso il fatto che hanno consumato (poteva dire che era tesa e non aveva avuto L’ orgasmo). Ma probabilmente tu sei diversa… molto diversa… e per questo che qualche post fa ho scritto “merda per merda mi tengo la mia di merda che è molto ma molto ma molto meglio della merda che c’è in giro….”


Contento tu, sapessi a me cosa interessa. 
Soprattutto immagino la contentezza di tutta questa sincerità. 
 Forse ora hai un'arma in più per denigrarla all'occorenza


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non è triste non sentirsi accettate dalla propria madre?


È triste finché... non accetti tu che lei sia solo una donna con i propri limiti.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho scritto più volte. Spero che non siano tutti così, da adulti ancora con il metro e il cronometro in mano.


e negano pure


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È triste finché... non accetti tu che lei sia solo una donna con i propri limiti.


non so


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e negano pure


Vero!
Li disegnano così.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non so


Io, quando ho visto mia madre come una donna, le ho voluto molto più bene e ho illuminato tutti gli aspetti belli.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero!
> Li disegnano così.



cmq, a parte scherzi, poi mi dici che ho troppi ex  però veramente io mi ci sono trovata, sono talmente disegnati bene che ti fanno pure sentire in colpa, poi però il senso di colpa passa e arriva la rabbia


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io, quando ho visto mia madre come una donna, le ho voluto molto più bene e ho illuminato tutti gli aspetti belli.


e va bene, i genitori sono persone e come tali hanno i loro difetti, però che proprio tua madre non accetti i tuoi difetti...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq, a parte scherzi, poi mi dici che ho troppi ex  però veramente io mi ci sono trovata, sono talmente disegnati bene che ti fanno pure sentire in colpa, poi però il senso di colpa passa e arriva la rabbia


Forse dipende dal piacere femminile così misterioso e simulabile.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e va bene, i genitori sono persone e come tali hanno i loro difetti, però che proprio tua madre non accetti i tuoi difetti...


Poi ...ce la fai. Ci vuole tempo. Quando capisci che i tuoi non sono difetti, ma che lei li vive come personale mancanza.


----------



## Ulisse (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> LA omicron è unA lettera dell'alfabeto
> le lettere sono tutte femminili
> tu non guardi il nick, non guardi l'avatar e non ricordi neanche chi scrive


onestamente, sempre convinto ad una scelta legata alla variante del Corona virus e non all'alfabeto.
sei arrivata nel forum durante la pandemia


----------



## ivanl (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e negano pure


Io mi sono ben guardato dal chiedere dei precedenti, anzi, ho tagliato corto le rare volte che il discorso poteva scivolare sull'argomento


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come hai scritto, quasi tutti gli uomini sono fissati col cazzo, quando esci con qualcuno la prima cosa che ti chiede è con quanti uomini sei stata, cosa facevi, se ti piaceva, ecc... poi magari si offendono anche delle risposte
> per loro gira tutto intorno al cazzo, come se fosse un sole con una propria gravità, dei sentimenti non si interessano molto


Dipende da chi frequenti.
Pensa che io potrei dire di alcune donne la stessa cosa. 
Ma ovviamente sono abbastanza convinto ci siano donne che mettono in primo piano i sentimenti rispetto al sesso. 
Perché ci sono,  vero?


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse dipende dal piacere femminile così misterioso e simulabile.


 non sono brava a fingere neanche lì, mi si legge in faccia 




ivanl ha detto:


> Io mi sono ben guardato dal chiedere dei precedenti, anzi, ho tagliato corto le rare volte che il discorso poteva scivolare sull'argomento


paura della competizione?
no perchè mi sono sentita dire che un uomo si sente in soggezione
a quel punto ho inziato ad esagerare 





Ulisse ha detto:


> onestamente, sempre convinto ad una scelta legata alla variante del Corona virus e non all'alfabeto.
> sei arrivata nel forum durante la pandemia


il corona virus causa UNA malattia e LA omicron è UNA variante dellA malattia
quindi tutto femminile anche lì


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende da chi frequenti.
> Pensa che io potrei dire di alcune donne la stessa cosa.
> Ma ovviamente sono abbastanza convinto ci siano donne che mettono in primo piano i sentimenti rispetto al sesso.
> Perché ci sono,  vero?


io non ho mai chiesto quante ragazze ci fossero state prima di me e non me ne è mai importato un cazzo, con nessuno
non ho mai sentito parlare di nessuna che lo abbia fatto
se poi sia perchè mettono prima i sentimenti non lo so, chiedilo a loro
io so che se come minimo non mi piaci, non ti scopo, il sesso  viene solo se ho desiderio e il desiderio ce l'ho se ti conosco un po' e mi piaci
scopare con uno solo perchè cazzo-dotato non mi è mai interessato
quindi direi che non sono io quella che frequenta gente di merda


----------



## Ulisse (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il corona virus causa UNA malattia e LA omicron è UNA variante dellA malattia
> quindi tutto femminile anche lì


e chi lo contestA
mi sembrava chiaro non ne facessi UNA questione di genere ma di motivazione.


----------



## ivanl (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> paura della competizione?
> no perchè mi sono sentita dire che un uomo si sente in soggezione
> a quel punto ho inziato ad esagerare


no, essendo amanti, non mi poteva fregare di meno di quel che faceva con il marito o con i suoi precedenti compagni; e, nel caso, era libera di tornare dove si trovava meglio


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non sono brava a fingere neanche lì, mi si legge in faccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parlare di sesso fatto con gli altri a un uomo ottiene lo stesso effetto di parlare del peso con una donna.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> e chi lo contestA
> mi sembrava chiaro non ne facessi UNA questione di genere ma di motivazione.


trovo curioso il fatto che una lettera ed una malattia diventino automaticamente maschili solo perchè c'è una O, tutto qui



ivanl ha detto:


> no, essendo amanti, non mi poteva fregare di meno di quel che faceva con il marito o con i suoi precedenti compagni; e, nel caso, era libera di tornare dove si trovava meglio


ah tu parli di amanti, io parlavo di ragazzi o anche solo di avventure
amanti non so, mai avuti




danny ha detto:


> Parlare di sesso fatto con gli altri a un uomo ottiene lo stesso effetto di parlare del peso con una donna.


e allora non chiedete, perchè se prima chiedi poi ti offendi sono cazzi tuoi
se poi cerchi di farla pesare a me, sono cazzi tuoi di nuovo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Parlare di sesso fatto con gli altri a un uomo ottiene lo stesso effetto di parlare del peso con una donna.


Dipende da quanto sei insicuro
Idem per il peso


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non ho mai chiesto quante ragazze ci fossero state prima di me e non me ne è mai importato un cazzo, con nessuno
> non ho mai sentito parlare di nessuna che lo abbia fatto
> se poi sia perchè mettono prima i sentimenti non lo so, chiedilo a loro
> io so che se come minimo non mi piaci, non ti scopo, il sesso  viene solo se ho desiderio e il desiderio ce l'ho se ti conosco un po' e mi piaci
> ...


Anche tu hai parlato soprattutto di sesso, di scopare e di cazzi, però. 
Io avevo chiesto dei sentimenti. 
Ma forse mi hai risposto lo stesso.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto sei insicuro
> Idem per il peso


Esattamente. 
A occhio e croce di insicuri ce ne sono parecchi.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Anche tu hai parlato soprattutto di sesso, di scopare e di cazzi, però.
> Io avevo chiesto dei sentimenti.
> Ma forse mi hai risposto lo stesso.


si sta parlando di sesso, ho risposto a quello
poi oh, io parlo per me, io se provo sentimenti voglio anche fare sesso, non è che una cosa esclude l'altra


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> A occhio e croce di insicuri ce ne sono parecchi.


Eh si sta a noi non frequentarli


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Eh si sta a noi non frequentarli


Ma si possono anche frequentare, non è quello il problema. 
Basta capire certe dinamiche e accettarle, se il resto vale la pena. 
È ovvio che l'ansia per un uomo sia un problema. 
Con l'ansia non si drizza, detto esplicitamente. 
E gli ansiosi hanno bisogno di sentirsi a loro agio quando escono con una donna.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non sono brava a fingere neanche lì, mi si legge in faccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UN virus


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> UN virus


ma il virus è un corona virus, omicron era una variante della covid (che sarebbe la malattia del corona virus), poi siamo noi italiani che sbagliamo e diciamo il covid
la omicron però resta una lettera e come tale è femminile


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma il virus è un corona virus, omicron era una variante della covid (che sarebbe la malattia del corona virus), poi siamo noi italiani che sbagliamo e diciamo il covid
> la omicron però resta una lettera e come tale è femminile


Ho spiegato la confusione.
A me basta l’avatar.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho spiegato la confusione.
> A me basta l’avatar.


ha detto circe che sembra una biscia


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma si possono anche frequentare, non è quello il problema.
> Basta capire certe dinamiche e accettarle, se il resto vale la pena.
> È ovvio che l'ansia per un uomo sia un problema.
> Con l'ansia non si drizza, detto esplicitamente.
> E gli ansiosi hanno bisogno di sentirsi a loro agio quando escono con una donna.


Appunto perché dovrei frequentare qualcuno che non è abbastanza sicuro di se da non sapere quello che vale per me al punto di andare in ansia per il passato


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto perché dovrei frequentare qualcuno che non è abbastanza sicuro di se da non sapere quello che vale per me al punto di andare in ansia per il passato


che poi se è passato ci sarà un perchè


----------



## Angie17 (13 Dicembre 2022)

A me quello che mi stupisce Alberto è che tu continui a parlarne su questo forum. Ma non perché tu non debba più scrivere qui sopra, per carità , ma perché mi sembra che l'argomento sia stato sviscerato abbastanza sotto ogni punto di vista e lato possibile, non ci sono fatti nuovi, e si continua a tornare sempre sulle stesse cose. A questo punto mi sembra che tu scriva per convincerti di certi fatti o per vederne una versione presentata da qualche utente che tu possa prendere per buona e vedere se ti convince di più di quella che tu hai in testa e che lei ti ha presentato.  Io penso che tu debba ritirarti un attimo da solo, pareri di ogni genere ne hai ascoltati ed i fatti non cambieranno anche se tu continuassi a parlarne per altri due anni,  e pensare se dentro di te ce la fai a trovare la forza e l'amore che ti serve per andare avanti, non ti serve altro.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto perché dovrei frequentare qualcuno che non è abbastanza sicuro di se da non sapere quello che vale per me al punto di andare in ansia per il passato


Però qui si parlava di contemporaneità


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma il virus è un corona virus, omicron era una variante della covid (che sarebbe la malattia del corona virus), poi siamo noi italiani che sbagliamo e diciamo il covid
> la omicron però resta una lettera e come tale è femminile







Caino-O vs Abele-E


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> A me quello che mi stupisce Alberto è che tu continui a parlarne su questo forum. Ma non perché tu non debba più scrivere qui sopra, per carità , ma perché mi sembra che l'argomento sia stato sviscerato abbastanza sotto ogni punto di vista e lato possibile, non ci sono fatti nuovi, e si continua a tornare sempre sulle stesse cose. A questo punto mi sembra che tu scriva per convincerti di certi fatti o per vederne una versione presentata da qualche utente che tu possa prendere per buona e vedere se ti convince di più di quella che tu hai in testa e che lei ti ha presentato.  Io penso che tu debba ritirarti un attimo da solo, pareri di ogni genere ne hai ascoltati ed i fatti non cambieranno anche se tu continuassi a parlarne per altri due anni,  e pensare se dentro di te ce la fai a trovare la forza e l'amore che ti serve per andare avanti, non ti serve altro.


A me sembra che tu non abbia letto l’evoluzione della discussione.
Che poi non sia quella desiderata da @Alberto, è un’altra questione.
Chi scrive, oltre per sfogarsi senza paura di pettegolezzi o per cercare conferme, in realtà cerca di capire, anche quando non sembra.


----------



## Ulisse (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> trovo curioso il fatto che una lettera ed una malattia diventino automaticamente maschili solo perchè c'è una O, tutto qui


veramente i nomi che si danno ai disastri sono tendenzialmente femminili.
infatti per decenni uragani, tempeste e tornado seguivano questa regola
se ricordo bene furono delle femministe americane che, prendendo a cuore un così grosso problema, si impuntarono chiedendo che si usassero anche nomi maschili

per chi se lo chiedesse, la convenzione fu introdotta dalla marina inglese
I marinai vedono di cattivo occhio una donna a bordo considerandola portatrice di sfiga.
sfiga che poi si estende alle condizioni meteo


----------



## Angie17 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu non abbia letto l’evoluzione della discussione.
> Che poi non sia quella desiderata da @Alberto, è un’altra questione.
> Chi scrive, oltre per sfogarsi senza paura di pettegolezzi o per cercare conferme, in realtà cerca di capire, anche quando non sembra.


 Non ci sono nuovi fatti, non c'è più nulla da capire. C'è solo da decidere se si riesce a metabolizzare e andare avanti e sto discorso ascoltati i pareri lo si può fare solo con se stessi, in casa ci vive lui e solo lui può prendere la decisione.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> veramente i nomi che si danno ai disastri sono tendenzialmente femminili.
> infatti per decenni uragani, tempeste e tornado seguivano questa regola
> se ricordo bene furono delle femministe americane che, prendendo a cuore un così grosso problema, si impuntarono chiedendo che si usassero anche nomi maschili
> 
> ...


e cosa c'entra?


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedi che sono due ruoli complementari?
> Ma tu hai ancora davvero bisogno della sua approvazione?


Non ho bisogno di approvazione, solo non capisco il suo comportamento, io accetto le sue diversità con me, lei invece con il suo modo di fare mette sempre l'attenzione su cose che lei non accetta....per farti un esempio io sono molto socievole, mi piace andare alle feste, mangiare fuori con gli amici, ridere, parlare...per lei sono cose stupide, mi fa sempre notare che a lei queste cose non piacevano neppure da giovane e mi guarda in un modo che vorrebbe farmi sentire stupida.


----------



## Ulisse (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e cosa c'entra?


che l'automatismo che citi non lo riscontro...specialmente per i disastri come può essere una epidemia come il Corona.
facevo l'esempio di come, invece, si considera una declinazione al femminile di molte cose brutte come le tempeste,....e le pandemie


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> che l'automatismo che citi non lo riscontro...specialmente per i disastri come può essere una epidemia come il Corona.
> facevo l'esempio di come, invece, si considera una declinazione al femminile di molte cose brutte come le tempeste,....e le pandemie


Ma infatti la pandemia è femmina 
Però chi legge vede una O e automaticamente divento un uomo 
Poi magari lo sono anche eh
Come dice @Pincopallino


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ad avercene di cornuti così...sono la fortuna di tutti gli infedeli...


In effetti è vero. Ci sguazzano perché tanto sanno che il coniuge ci crede e perdona.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non ci sono nuovi fatti, non c'è più nulla da capire. C'è solo da decidere se si riesce a metabolizzare e andare avanti e sto discorso ascoltati i pareri lo si può fare solo con se stessi, in casa ci vive lui e solo lui può prendere la decisione.


Tu.
Se lui vuole fare diversamente, che problemi ti crea?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di approvazione, solo non capisco il suo comportamento, io accetto le sue diversità con me, lei invece con il suo modo di fare mette sempre l'attenzione su cose che lei non accetta....per farti un esempio io sono molto socievole, mi piace andare alle feste, mangiare fuori con gli amici, ridere, parlare...per lei sono cose stupide, mi fa sempre notare che a lei queste cose non piacevano neppure da giovane e mi guarda in un modo che vorrebbe farmi sentire stupida.


Un po’ di invidia per la tua sicurezza, mentre lei si sentiva inadeguata?


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Però…. Ho letto in qualche post di questo forum ( non ricordo quale), di un utente che scrisse “sono stato tradito, ma in giro c’è veramente tanta merda, e…. Merda per merda mi tengo la mia che è meno merda di tanta merda che ho visto….”
> Ecco….. lei ha fatto un errore enorme, faccio fatica a digerirlo, ma un po’ sono d’accordo con quello che ho letto, c’è veramente in giro tanta merda.


Beh, insomma, fammi qualche esempio di errore peggiore del tradimento.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> appunto....ho detto che se la cosa poi risultasse non essere una sbadata vorrei saperlo.


Io vorrei saperlo ugualmente.


----------



## Angie17 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu.
> Se lui vuole fare diversamente, che problemi ti crea?


Nessuno. Il problema sembra che l'ho creato a te dando il mio parere..  continui a quotarmi..


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e quanto dura una  sbandata? mesi? anni?


Se dura mesi non è una sbandata.


----------



## Ulisse (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh, insomma, fammi qualche esempio di errore peggiore del tradimento.


tradire e farsi scoprire
tradire e confessare


----------



## Ulisse (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Poi magari lo sono anche eh


allora io sono Moira Orfei


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> tradire e farsi scoprire
> tradire e confessare


È comunque sempre tradimento.


----------



## ologramma (13 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non ci sono nuovi fatti, non c'è più nulla da capire. C'è solo da decidere se si riesce a metabolizzare e andare avanti e sto discorso ascoltati i pareri lo si può fare solo con se stessi, in casa ci vive lui e solo lui può prendere la decisione.


Ecco perché gli ho consigliato di leggere vecchie storie di uomini traditi e che hanno scoperto l'inganno ricevuto .
Le soluzioni per questi casi sono state due ,la prima che anche dopo anni non hanno perdonato e si sono rifatti una altra vita ,seconda hanno perdonato ma seguitano  ha rosicare e vivono  male .
Io gli ho detto nel suo caso ,di capire perché glielo ha confessato ,mi è venuto sembrata una persona pentita del gesto ,gli ho portato l'esempio di Ultimo , che ora non c'è più qui, la fidanzata gli confesso subito il tradimento nello stesso giorno ,l'ha perdonata hanno avuto figli ,poi seguita .


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> allora io sono Moira Orfei
> View attachment 10746


 puoi dimostrare il contrario?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è fidarsi, non è fregarsene.


Diciamo 50 e 50… fidarsi e darmi per scontata dopo 30 anni


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Vuol dire ha fiducia in te oppure ti sta dando x scontato


Come ho scritto sopra 50 e 50


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Oppure non e’ geloso. Anche il mio ex era così.
> 
> 
> Forse anche troppo però. Dopo un po’ qualche piccolo dubbio ti viene se all’altra persona all’ultimo minuto sorgono spesso impegni.


È molto geloso


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Diciamo 50 e 50… fidarsi e darmi per scontata dopo 30 anni


Dopo trenta, ma anche 5, si dà per scontato che una persona stia dove ha scelto di vivere e tiene tutte le sue cose.
Se ha bisogno della insicurezza e della sfiducia per sentirsi di valore, deve porsi domande.
Il resto è mostrizzare il tradito per non riconoscere le proprie responsabilità responsabilità.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> puoi dimostrare il contrario?


Per farlo dovrebbe essere morto siccome è mancata anni fa.  


Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> È molto geloso


Non sembrerebbe. Da cosa noti che è geloso?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo trenta, ma anche 5, si dà per scontato che una persona stia dove ha scelto di vivere e tiene tutte le sue cose.
> Se a bisogno della insicurezza e della sfiducia per sentirsi di valore, deve porsi domande.
> Il resto è mostrizzare il tradito per non riconoscere le proprie responsabilità responsabilità.


Non mostrizzo il tradito, io riconosco le mie responsabilità e va bene così, sono pronta ad assumermele tutte, dopo anni di malattia abbiamo trovato il nostro equilibrio. Lui preferisce non sapere. Perché siamo entrambi liberi ma io se torna alle 23 chiedo dove è stato, lui non lo fa, ma ribadisco meglio così non devo neanche mentire.


----------



## Raul86 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sai... anche mio marito è uno di quelli che "se scopro che mi hai tradito anche 10 anni fa ti lascio" poi magari messo davanti al fatto si comportano in modo diverso


Mi sono perso, X curiosità anche tu l hai tradito? Hai l amante?


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ di invidia per la tua sicurezza, mentre lei si sentiva inadeguata?


Non lo so...pensavo al discorso che mi hai fatto sul provare a mettermi nella sua posizione avendo anche io figlie...meglio che non lo faccia ..presente quando in adolescenza ti vedi uno sgorbio che cammina? Molte volte le mie figlie(lo ha fatto la grande e la cosa si sta ripetendo con la piccola)mi dicono che sono brutte semplicemente per sentirsi dire che non è vero...hanno bisogno di qualcuno che le rassicuri...ed io lo faccio...dico loro che sono belle, cerco di valorizzare i loro punti di forza per allontanare la loro attenzione dai difetti che possono metterle in difficoltà...ripensando a quando ho passato io quegli anni non mi viene in mente una volta che mia mamma mi ha detto che ero bella...l'ho sempre sentito dire alle altre che potevano essere mie amiche o parenti ma mai a me...guarda che sono cose che danno noia...e ti ricordi quando ci siamo confrontate per il discorso della peluria addosso che io odio? Da ragazzina non mi voleva fare depilare ed ho passato momenti bruttissimi in cui mi sentivo inadeguata e mi vergognavo...risolto tutto da sola con le lamette con cui ho fatto una casino che  ho messo a posto in seconda battuta spendendo un sacco per il laser


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Mi sono perso, X curiosità anche tu l hai tradito? Hai l amante?


Ebbene sì...@Omicron ne ha 25 di amanti


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Mi sono perso, X curiosità anche tu l hai tradito? Hai l amante?


No


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ebbene sì...@Omicron ne ha 25 di amanti


Ma io penso anche qualcuno in più… non tengo mica il conto


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ebbene sì...@Omicron ne ha 25 di amanti


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non mostrizzo il tradito, io riconosco le mie responsabilità e va bene così, sono pronta ad assumermele tutte, dopo anni di malattia abbiamo trovato il nostro equilibrio. Lui preferisce non sapere. Perché siamo entrambi liberi ma io se torna alle 23 chiedo dove è stato, lui non lo fa, ma ribadisco meglio così non devo neanche mentire.


È una posizione singolare.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


Santa io


----------



## Raul86 (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ebbene sì...@Omicron ne ha 25 di amanti


Spiritosa come sempre


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non lo so...pensavo al discorso che mi hai fatto sul provare a mettermi nella sua posizione avendo anche io figlie...meglio che non lo faccia ..presente quando in adolescenza ti vedi uno sgorbio che cammina? Molte volte le mie figlie(lo ha fatto la grande e la cosa si sta ripetendo con la piccola)mi dicono che sono brutte semplicemente per sentirsi dire che non è vero...hanno bisogno di qualcuno che le rassicuri...ed io lo faccio...dico loro che sono belle, cerco di valorizzare i loro punti di forza per allontanare la loro attenzione dai difetti che possono metterle in difficoltà...ripensando a quando ho passato io quegli anni non mi viene in mente una volta che mia mamma mi ha detto che ero bella...l'ho sempre sentito dire alle altre che potevano essere mie amiche o parenti ma mai a me...guarda che sono cose che danno noia...e ti ricordi quando ci siamo confrontate per il discorso della peluria addosso che io odio? Da ragazzina non mi voleva fare depilare ed ho passato momenti bruttissimi in cui mi sentivo inadeguata e mi vergognavo...risolto tutto da sola con le lamette con cui ho fatto una casino che  ho messo a posto in seconda battuta spendendo un sacco per il laser


Però anche tu rileverai delle imperfezioni nelle figlie. Le imperfezioni non rendono brutte (anche senza negare che la gradevolezza abbia un valore) forse bisognerebbe dire questo.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


Mi hai fatto venire in mente una mattina, un paio di anni fa, portavo mia figlia a scuola e un motorino mi taglia la strada, inchiodo per non ammazzarlo, trattengo un fiume di bestemmie e mia figlia mi fa “mamma perché hai frenato?” “Perché quel motorino è passato, se lo prendo gli faccio male” e lei col suo candore “sta cazzo di moto” 
 se ci penso ancora rido


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma sai... anche mio marito è uno di quelli che "se scopro che mi hai tradito anche 10 anni fa ti lascio"


Io glielo farei pesare. Ma anche se dovessi scoprirlo del mio ex.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però anche tu rileverai delle imperfezioni nelle figlie. Le imperfezioni non rendono brutte (anche senza negare che la gradevolezza abbia un valore) forse bisognerebbe dire questo.


Ma certo...ho sempre detto alle mie figlie che bisogna accettarsi per come siamo, nessuno è perfetto(e meno male)...con gli anni ci impariamo a valorizzare e l'essere belle è dettato anche da come una si pone...la testa spesso fa la differenza...ma sono discorsi che vengono appresi con il tempo... nell'adolescenza spesso c'è bisogno di qualcuno che ti rassicuri anche solo per il taglio di capelli che una vorrebbe fare...a 11 anni ci sta benissimo ed una mamma serve anche a questo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una mattina, un paio di anni fa, portavo mia figlia a scuola e un motorino mi taglia la strada, inchiodo per non ammazzarlo, trattengo un fiume di bestemmie e mia figlia mi fa “mamma perché hai frenato?” “Perché quel motorino è passato, se lo prendo gli faccio male” e lei col suo candore “sta cazzo di moto”
> se ci penso ancora rido


Vedi buon sangue non mente


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io glielo farei pesare. Ma anche se dovessi scoprirlo del mio ex.


Ma anche se glielo fai pesare cosa cambia, sempre ti ha tradito, la vendetta/ripicca non cambia la situazione. 
Non puoi cancellare quello che è stato. 
Il rancore fa male solo a te.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi buon sangue non mente


Ah no di sicuro


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah no di sicuro


Stai attenta a come parli  che la piccola poi te lo serve a sorpresa


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma anche se glielo fai pesare cosa cambia, sempre ti ha tradito, la vendetta/ripicca non cambia la situazione.
> Non puoi cancellare quello che è stato.
> Il rancore fa male solo a te.


Quello è vero. Però magari crei un danno anche a lui.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stai attenta a come parli  che la piccola poi te lo serve a sorpresa


Assorbe tutto come una spugna, ripete tutto e ricorda tutto  più di me


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quello è vero. Però magari crei un danno anche a lui.


Vuoi lavare l'offesa? 
Passi poi per quella che le corna se l'è meritate tutte. 
Creare un danno per vendetta, comunque quello che è stato fatto a te resta. Col rischio che quello che andrai a fare potrebbe ripercuotersi su di te. 
Alla fine ti potresti trovare gabbata due volte. 
La vera vendetta è crearsi una nuova vita soddisfacente senza quella persona.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Assorbe tutto come una spugna, ripete tutto e ricorda tutto  più di me


Lo so lo so, fai attenzione che poi lo racconta a tutti


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo so lo so, fai attenzione che poi lo racconta a tutti


Le piace un sacco dire a tutti la mia età  “io ho 5 anni la mia mamma ne ha 40”  mi fa morì’ troppo buffa


----------



## ologramma (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Assorbe tutto come una spugna, ripete tutto e ricorda tutto  più di me


specialmente le parolacce che ci sfuggono


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> specialmente le parolacce che ci sfuggono


Per quelle ho imparato a trattenermi
Ma ripete tutto il resto
Quando mi fa arrabbiare inizio a dire la messa


----------



## Ulisse (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quello è vero. Però magari crei un danno anche a lui.


il rancore e la sete di vendetta ti consumano dentro.
Cerco sempre di non indulgere in certi sentimenti o desideri.

Credo la miglior cosa è quella di ignorare e fare il possibile per vivere una vita qualitativamente migliore senza l'altra persona.
Che non solo rende fruttuosa e giusta la scelta di dividere le strade, ma se vogliamo, ti restituisce molto probabilmente ed a costo zero quella vendetta cercata poichè, come minimo, ci rosica l'altro/a a vederti sereno e felice.


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Pensi che non gli abbia mai sollevato questo dubbio? Beh… la risposta è stata da chiusura bocca instantanea: “ ma scusa…. Una volta tradito se così fosse stato il mio ragionamento, avrei fatto qualche altra uscita, non pensi? Vero che non mi ha leccata, ma comunque abbiamo fatto altro che mi sarebbe costato uscire ancora, riprovare di nuovo, vedere se nelle successive uscite sarebbe andato in modo diverso. D’altronde non era mai successo niente prima se non qualche bacio. Mica tutti la prima volta che vanno in molte fanno tutto quello che gli passa per la testa, ci sta ad essere contratti. La mia confessione non è dipenda dalla delusione di una leccata mancata ma dal fatto che mi sono sentita stordita subito dopo, in confusione totale, mi vergognavo, mi sentivo una merda e non riuscivo nenanche a guardarti in faccia per quello che avevo fatto”.
> Ecco….. come dargli torto?
> Se io fossi andato con una donna, se non ero pentito e lei non mi avesse ciucciato il fringuello, non sarei più uscito? Chissene…. Se ero “sereno” andavano almeno 1….2…3 volte e chissà quante altre volte prima di mollare il colpo…..
> Ripeto… credo ciecamente a quello che mi ha detto, perché il tradimento c’è stato e se fosse andata bene avrebbe mollato il colpo lo stesso.


Basta, allora: se le credi ciecamente, quale sarebbe il problema?


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Basta, allora: se le credi ciecamente, quale sarebbe il problema?


Il problema è che non sopporto che sia andata a letto con un altro e che non ha pensato al matrimonio e famiglia.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Il problema è che non sopporto che sia andata a letto con un altro e che non ha pensato al matrimonio e famiglia.


E lei a questo proposito che ti risponde?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Il problema è che non sopporto che sia andata a letto con un altro e che non ha pensato al matrimonio e famiglia.


Separa le tre cose:
-il desiderio per un altro (desiderio dentro di sé)
-perché il matrimonio avrebbe dovuto interferire (il pensiero di te blocca il desiderio per altri oppure la tua prevedibile reazione? Non mi sembra che sia stata così ira funesta)
-famiglia (i figli tolgono i desideri sessuali?)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

@Alberto non hai emozioni e pensieri diversi dagli altri traditi. Solo che le conclusioni degli altri sono inutili, la meta devi raggiungerla con i tuoi piedi e il tuo mal di piedi.


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E lei a questo proposito che ti risponde?


Che era in un periodo di forte stress, di crisi, non accetta L’ avanzate dell’ età, vede le prime rughette e se ne va in panico, in ansia, in crisi, e la corte di un giovincello L’ ha lusingata. Ma non la giustifico. Allora io mi sarei dovuto prendere una bella Ucraina (giusto per citare una nazionalità a caso) di 20 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Che era in un periodo di forte stress, di crisi, non accetta L’ avanzate dell’ età, vede le prime rughette e se ne va in panico, in ansia, in crisi, e la corte di un giovincello L’ ha lusingata. Ma non la giustifico. Allora io mi sarei dovuto prendere una bella Ucraina (giusto per citare una nazionalità a caso) di 20 anni.


A parte che io non credo a questa spiegazione, ma che sia quella che sembrava più  credibile a te e per questo è arrivata.
Perché mai una donna con un marito che la ama e bravi figli, in forma è ancora giovane, dovrebbe avere paura di lasciare la giovinezza? Tu la fai sentire amata perché è magra e in forma?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per farlo dovrebbe essere morto siccome è mancata anni fa.
> 
> Non sembrerebbe. Da cosa noti che è geloso?


Lo dice lui che è geloso di me, che ha paura di perdermi, non lo dico io. Non è possessivo ne mi controlla anche perché non glielo permetterei, come io non controllo cosa fa lui non voglio essere controllata, ma questo succedeva anche prima che avessi un’amante. Io ho le mie amiche, le mie passioni ed i miei hobby e lui i suoi interessi.


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che io non credo a questa spiegazione, ma che sia quella che sembrava più  credibile a te e per questo è arrivata.
> Perché mai una donna con un marito che la ama e bravi figli, in forma è ancora giovane, dovrebbe avere paura di lasciare la giovinezza? Tu la fai sentire amata perché è magra e in forma?


No… io L’ amo anche se fosse grassa e fuori forma.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che io non credo a questa spiegazione, ma che sia quella che sembrava più  credibile a te e per questo è arrivata.
> Perché mai una donna con un marito che la ama e bravi figli, in forma è ancora giovane, dovrebbe avere paura di lasciare la giovinezza? Tu la fai sentire amata perché è magra e in forma?


Esatto sono d’accordo con te, se lei stava bene non avrebbe ceduto alle lusinghe di un giovanotto di cui non le interessava nulla. Mi sembra una cosa molto futile, butti all’aria tutto quello che di bello hai per una scopata solo per sentirti ancora desiderata?? Ci avrà pensato se le avances sono andate avanti per del tempo… io prima di accettare ci ho pensato tanto e non avevo una situazione facile a casa…


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Separa le tre cose:
> -il desiderio per un altro (desiderio dentro di sé)
> -perché il matrimonio avrebbe dovuto interferire (il pensiero di te blocca il desiderio per altri oppure la tua prevedibile reazione? Non mi sembra che sia stata così ira funesta)
> -famiglia (i figli tolgono i desideri sessuali?)


Quando il desiderio si concretizza non è più solo desiderio.
È un rapporto, e di un'intimita' tale che non può non interferire con quella coniugale.
E torniamo al discorso del sesso...
Il sesso è parte del l'intimità di un matrimonio. Nel giustamento di fedeltà lo si è compreso, ma lo si è reso anche esclusivo.
Fare sesso fuori in qualche modo svilisce l'intimità della coppia, la mette in crisi.
Puoi pensare quello che vuoi, ma quando mia moglie mi ha tradito ha portato in motel anche parte della mia intimità, gli anni insieme, la nostra vita. E non solo materialmente, in un rapporto che era confidenziale,  ma con quello che è lei e che non può prescindere da ciò che abbiamo vissuto insieme.
Una sensazione che ho notato essere comune in molti traditi è infatti il sentirsi violati in una sfera che è molto personale.
Sui figli: io non riesco più a desiderare donne che sembrino mia figlia.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una posizione singolare.


Ma è così…diciamo che il nostro passato è stato segnato e lo è ancora dalla malattia perciò non contestualizzato risulta singolare.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Che era in un periodo di forte stress, di crisi, non accetta L’ avanzate dell’ età, vede le prime rughette e se ne va in panico, in ansia, in crisi, e la corte di un giovincello L’ ha lusingata. Ma non la giustifico. Allora io mi sarei dovuto prendere una bella Ucraina (giusto per citare una nazionalità a caso) di 20 anni.


In effetti non sono grandi motivazioni


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le piace un sacco dire a tutti la mia età  “io ho 5 anni la mia mamma ne ha 40”  mi fa morì’ troppo buffa


Precisina


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Precisina


Su questo ha ripreso da me  non posso neanche dirle niente, se non che agli altri certe cose non interessano


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Che era in un periodo di forte stress, di crisi, non accetta L’ avanzate dell’ età, vede le prime rughette e se ne va in panico, in ansia, in crisi, e la corte di un giovincello L’ ha lusingata. Ma non la giustifico. Allora io mi sarei dovuto prendere una bella Ucraina (giusto per citare una nazionalità a caso) di 20 anni.


Ti ha voluto dire che essere corteggiata da uno più giovane l'ha fatto sentire desiderabile, lui ha visto questo compiacimento e ci ha provato. 
L'unica cosa potrebbe essere che lei è rimasta attratto dall'insieme della situazione, ma per il ragazzo non ha provato altro che attrazione. 
E tua moglie è esattamente come le altre che tradiscono ,sono talmente prese dalla storia che non pensano a fermarsi per tempo. 
Per questo, ripeto, l'unica cosa che poteva fare per salvaguardare la famiglia, dopo il fattaccio ,era starsene zitta. 
Ora tutto il carico lo hai tu, lei la coscienza se l'è lavata. 
Il fastidio resta solo tuo


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Su questo ha ripreso da me  non posso neanche dirle niente, se non che agli altri certe cose non interessano


Non so perché lo sospettavo che questo lato appartenesse a te


----------



## Angie17 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Che era in un periodo di forte stress, di crisi, non accetta L’ avanzate dell’ età, vede le prime rughette e se ne va in panico, in ansia, in crisi, e la corte di un giovincello L’ ha lusingata. Ma non la giustifico. Allora io mi sarei dovuto prendere una bella Ucraina (giusto per citare una nazionalità a caso) di 20 anni.


Alberto, ma tu pensi che sia il primo che l'ha lusingata con complimenti ed una corte discreta? Dato che la descrivi come una bella donna, penso proprio di no. Tu lo sai che molte di noi hanno iniziato a scrivere qui o in altro luogo non quando abbiamo ricevuto bei complimenti , ne quando qualcuno ci ha provato?.. Abbiamo (Ho)  iniziato a scrivere nel momento in cui abbiamo scoperto che tutto questo improvvisamente ci interessava. Il problema non è il giovanotto che fa i complimenti ad una bella signora, ma il perché questa volta agli occhi di tua moglie, sia stato tanto interessante da portarla a tradire.
Per il resto sei arrivato ad un bivio, o credi alle motivazioni e debolezze che ti ha descritto lei e con calma insieme cercate di ricostruire, oppure se non le credi forse è il caso che tu ti prenda del tempo per pensare da solo.
A me sembra, (e lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta), che tu porti ormai sempre la stessa argomentazione, sperando che più persone te l'accreditano o approvano e più sarà credibile ai tuoi occhi.  Ma non è così , gli occhi ed il volto di lei , il passato con lei , li hai davanti  e li conosci tu, non noi.


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non so perché lo sospettavo che questo lato appartenesse a te


Non è che mio marito sia santo eh… però lui è cagacazzi in un altro modo


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Alberto, ma tu pensi che sia il primo che l'ha lusingata con complimenti ed una corte discreta? Dato che la descrivi come una bella donna, penso proprio di no. Tu lo sai che molte di noi hanno iniziato a scrivere qui o in altro luogo non quando abbiamo ricevuto bei complimenti , ne quando qualcuno ci ha provato?.. Abbiamo (Ho)  iniziato a scrivere nel momento in cui abbiamo scoperto che tutto questo improvvisamente ci interessava. Il problema non è il giovanotto che fa i complimenti ad una bella signora, ma il perché questa volta agli occhi di tua moglie, sia stato tanto interessante da portarla a tradire.
> Per il resto sei arrivato ad un bivio, o credi alle motivazioni e debolezze che ti ha descritto lei e con calma insieme cercate di ricostruire, oppure se non le credi forse è il caso che tu ti prenda del tempo per pensare da solo.
> A me sembra, (e lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta), che tu porti ormai sempre la stessa argomentazione, sperando che più persone te l'accreditano o approvano e più sarà credibile ai tuoi occhi.  Ma non è così , gli occhi ed il volto di lei , il passato con lei , li hai davanti  e li conosci tu, non noi.


Ma non la conosce neanche lui fino in fondo la moglie, non si aspettava tutto questo. 
Ma le giustificazioni che lei Usa non sono accettabili. Se lui vuole continuare deve accettare e far finta di niente. Non c'è una spiegazione razionale se non quella che a lei è interessato freqiuenatare quel ragazzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non è che mio marito sia santo eh… però lui è cagacazzi in un altro modo


Diciamo la parte che non sopporti di tua figlia


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Diciamo la parte che non sopporti di tua figlia


 ma no da quel punto di vista non somiglia al padre (per ora, l’unica cosa in cui non gli somiglia) 
L’unica cosa che non sopporto è la lagna  madó non ce la faccio con la lagna


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Quello si hai ragione non è detto poi uno continui però perdonare un tradimento,*non ci riesco proprio !! Perdo completamente la fiducia.. *


Quindi sei stato tradito in passato?
O è solo una tua ipotesi il non poter perdonare?


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Alberto, ma tu pensi che sia il primo che l'ha lusingata con complimenti ed una corte discreta? Dato che la descrivi come una bella donna, penso proprio di no. Tu lo sai che molte di noi hanno iniziato a scrivere qui o in altro luogo non quando abbiamo ricevuto bei complimenti , ne quando qualcuno ci ha provato?.. Abbiamo (Ho)  iniziato a scrivere nel momento in cui abbiamo scoperto che tutto questo improvvisamente ci interessava. Il problema non è il giovanotto che fa i complimenti ad una bella signora, ma il perché questa volta agli occhi di tua moglie, sia stato tanto interessante da portarla a tradire.
> Per il resto sei arrivato ad un bivio, o credi alle motivazioni e debolezze che ti ha descritto lei e con calma insieme cercate di ricostruire, oppure se non le credi forse è il caso che tu ti prenda del tempo per pensare da solo.
> A me sembra, (e lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta), che tu porti ormai sempre la stessa argomentazione, sperando che più persone te l'accreditano o approvano e più sarà credibile ai tuoi occhi.  Ma non è così , gli occhi ed il volto di lei , il passato con lei , li hai davanti  e li conosci tu, non noi.


Hai ragione.
È una bella donna e ho già scritto diverse volte che ha avuto e ha ancora parecchi corteggiatori e ha molte persone che la lusingano. Gli ho fatto la stessa domanda.. “come mainquesta volta è andata così?” Questa volta è andata in modo diverso perché si trovava il tizio al centro sportivo 2/3 volte a settimana e alle faceva una corte serrata, continua, insistente, oltre al fatto che è un giovanotto e si è sentita lusingata esser corteggiata da una persona con una decina di anni in meno. Che sono ad un bivio lo so da parecchio tempo. Mi sono dato del tempo fin dall’ inizio dove avevo la forte tentazione di chiudere tutto, ho ingoiato, pianto, sofferto, mi sono disperato, nella speranza di riuscire a prendere una strada definitiva, ma …. Porca miseria sononpassati più di 5 mesi e mi trovo a punto è a capo. Non riesco ad andare avanti accettando quello che è successo, ne riesco a lasciarla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma no da quel punto di vista non somiglia al padre (per ora, l’unica cosa in cui non gli somiglia)
> L’unica cosa che non sopporto è la lagna  madó non ce la faccio con la lagna


Ne hai ancora per per 4 anni circa


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ehhhh bella domanda… io non voglio restare nel limbo, è una situazione che non mi piace, sgradevole, ma non riesco proprio a prendere una strada, qualsiasi cosa faccio ho timore di sbagliare. Se resto con lei (per ora ci sto provando) temo di portarmi questo peso addosso in eterno, se la lascio temo in futuro di pentirmi. Detto questo…. Il mio “provare” non può essere eterno, devo riuscire a fare chiarezza perché mica posso andare avanti per il resto della mia vita stando con lei e nel frattempo pensare a quello che ha combinato, a farmi star male, ecc…
> Però…. Ho letto in qualche post di questo forum ( non ricordo quale), di un utente che scrisse “sono stato tradito, ma in giro c’è veramente tanta merda, e…. Merda per merda mi tengo la mia che è meno merda di tanta merda che ho visto….”
> Ecco….. lei ha fatto un errore enorme, faccio fatica a digerirlo, ma un po’ sono d’accordo con quello che ho letto, c’è veramente in giro tanta merda.


Datti tempo. Le decisioni in emergenza non sono mai sagge.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovresti aver visto nel forum che gli uomini prevalentemente hanno una ossessione per le pratiche e i particolari.
> Forse, credo, può essere per la loro visione della sessualità, anche competitiva.
> *Se noi scopriamo un tradimento, mica andiamo a chiedere se l’altra faceva pompini e con quale tecnica e se faceva godere più di noi.*


Ah no?


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> il rancore e la sete di vendetta ti consumano dentro.
> Cerco sempre di non indulgere in certi sentimenti o desideri.
> 
> Credo la miglior cosa è quella di ignorare e fare il possibile per vivere una vita qualitativamente migliore senza l'altra persona.
> Che non solo rende fruttuosa e giusta la scelta di dividere le strade, ma se vogliamo, ti restituisce molto probabilmente ed a costo zero quella vendetta cercata poichè, come minimo, ci rosica l'altro/a a vederti sereno e felice.


Beh, sarà, però io uno sputtanamento glielo farei. Giusto per sfizio.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Il problema è che non sopporto che sia andata a letto con un altro e che non ha pensato al matrimonio e famiglia.


Se ci avesse pensato non l’avrebbe fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No… io L’ amo anche se fosse grassa e fuori forma.


Hai scritto 20 volte che è magra e tonica. Sei sicuro che per te non sia rilevante?


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Allora io mi sarei dovuto prendere una bella Ucraina (giusto per citare una nazionalità a caso) di 20 anni.


Hai capito l’Albertone.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Lo dice lui che è geloso di me, che ha paura di perdermi, non lo dico io. Non è possessivo ne mi controlla anche perché non glielo permetterei, come io non controllo cosa fa lui non voglio essere controllata, ma questo succedeva anche prima che avessi un’amante. Io ho le mie amiche, le mie passioni ed i miei hobby e lui i suoi interessi.


Sì ma uno che è geloso non è così tranquillo di solito. Qualche sospetto viene sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quando il desiderio si concretizza non è più solo desiderio.
> È un rapporto, e di un'intimita' tale che non può non interferire con quella coniugale.
> E torniamo al discorso del sesso...
> Il sesso è parte del l'intimità di un matrimonio. Nel giustamento di fedeltà lo si è compreso, ma lo si è reso anche esclusivo.
> ...


Io sono d’accordo con te.
Ma Alberto deve fare la sua strada.
Lui non ha accennato a niente di simile.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fare sesso fuori in qualche modo svilisce l'intimità della coppia, la mette in crisi.


Non è il fare sesso fuori dalla coppia che la mette in crisi. Quella è una conseguenza data dalla crisi. Se finiscina letto con un’altra è perché qualcosa non va.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti ha voluto dire che essere corteggiata da uno più giovane l'ha fatto sentire desiderabile, lui ha visto questo compiacimento e ci ha provato.
> L'unica cosa potrebbe essere che lei è rimasta attratto dall'insieme della situazione, ma per il ragazzo non ha provato altro che attrazione.
> E tua moglie è esattamente come le altre che tradiscono ,sono talmente prese dalla storia che non pensano a fermarsi per tempo.
> Per questo, ripeto, *l'unica cosa che poteva fare per salvaguardare la famiglia, dopo il fattaccio ,era starsene zitta.
> ...


Ho la sensazione che tu l’abbia già detto. Ma forse ricordo male.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Datti tempo. Le decisioni in emergenza non sono mai sagge.
> 
> Ah no?


No.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh, sarà, però io uno sputtanamento glielo farei. Giusto per sfizio.


Stai suggerendo di sputtanare per sfizio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che tu l’abbia già detto. Ma forse ricordo male.


Ricordi male questa è una nuova risposta alla nuova considerazione di Alberto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ricordi male questa è una nuova risposta alla nuova considerazione di Alberto


E cosa c’è di nuovo in “l'unica cosa che poteva fare per salvaguardare la famiglia, dopo il fattaccio ,era starsene zitta.
Ora tutto il carico lo hai tu, lei la coscienza se l'è lavata.”
Secondo te lei avrebbe dovuto stare zitta. Cosa che hai fatto tu.
Invece non l’ha fatto. Il dato di realtà è che ha confessato.
Il punto più rilevante è questo o che lei ha voluto un altro? La motivazione che il tipo era insistente ti convince?
Immaginiamo che sia una sceneggiatura. Quali attori dovrebbero interpretare i tre ruoli? E i figli? Sono soprammobili o fanno parte di un nucleo che può creare problemi?
completiamo la sceneggiatura.
Quando il cantante di un noto gruppo è stato tradito con il suo grande amico, benché io trovi orripilante sia lui sia l’amico, ho pensato che insomma... l’amico notoriamente piace. Pure lui eh, in quanto frontman, ma insomma, lo stupore mi sembrava fuori luogo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma uno che è geloso non è così tranquillo di solito. Qualche sospetto viene sempre.


Non di che dirti vuoi chiederglielo tu sarà che sono impeccabile in tutto il resto


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Hai capito l’Albertone.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Alberto, ma tu pensi che sia il primo che l'ha lusingata con complimenti ed una corte discreta? Dato che la descrivi come una bella donna, penso proprio di no. Tu lo sai che molte di noi hanno iniziato a scrivere qui o in altro luogo non quando abbiamo ricevuto bei complimenti , ne quando qualcuno ci ha provato?.. Abbiamo (Ho)  iniziato a scrivere nel momento in cui abbiamo scoperto che tutto questo improvvisamente ci interessava. Il problema non è il giovanotto che fa i complimenti ad una bella signora, ma il perché questa volta agli occhi di tua moglie, sia stato tanto interessante da portarla a tradire.
> Per il resto sei arrivato ad un bivio, o credi alle motivazioni e debolezze che ti ha descritto lei e con calma insieme cercate di ricostruire, oppure se non le credi forse è il caso che tu ti prenda del tempo per pensare da solo.
> A me sembra, (e lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta), che tu porti ormai sempre la stessa argomentazione, sperando che più persone te l'accreditano o approvano e più sarà credibile ai tuoi occhi.  Ma non è così , gli occhi ed il volto di lei , il passato con lei , li hai davanti  e li conosci tu, non noi.


Sulla corte insistente io ci posso credere perché anche a me è successa la stessa cosa e anche sul vederlo spesso però se non c’è interesse non avrebbe avuto senso fare quello che ha fatto e poi confessare. La mia opinione è che a lei mancava qualcosa, cosa lo sa solo lei. Ma come ha scritto Angy solo tu la conosci veramente e solo tu puoi davvero decidere di perdonarla e ricominciare oppure rifarti un’altra vita senza di lei


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai scritto 20 volte che è magra e tonica. Sei sicuro che per te non sia rilevante?


Anche te hai ragione  non ho la controprova…. Magari se ingrassa e si affloscia potrei trovare il coraggio di lasciarla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E cosa c’è di nuovo in “l'unica cosa che poteva fare per salvaguardare la famiglia, dopo il fattaccio ,era starsene zitta.
> Ora tutto il carico lo hai tu, lei la coscienza se l'è lavata.”
> Secondo te lei avrebbe dovuto stare zitta. Cosa che hai fatto tu.
> Invece non l’ha fatto. Il dato di realtà è che ha confessato.
> ...


Sono passati 5 mesi non riesce a digerire la cosa e non riesce a lasciarla passeranno altrettanti mesi fino a quando non ci sarà una svolta. 
Se è per questo la discussione potrebbe essere anche chiusa non c'è soluzione. 
Però che viene a dire che lei ha fatto bene a raccontare c'è ne vuole. 
Possiamo tornare a prepare i biscotti di Natale


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non di che dirti vuoi chiederglielo tu sarà che sono impeccabile in tutto il resto


Eh non saprei. Però sembra strano. E te lo dice una gelosissima.  


Alberto ha detto:


> Anche te hai ragione  non ho la controprova…. Magari se ingrassa e si affloscia potrei trovare il coraggio di lasciarla.


Non fare il superficiale.


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai suggerendo di sputtanare per sfizio?


Sto dicendo quello che farei io se venissi cornificata. Non sto suggerendo nulla a nessuno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non fare il superficiale.


Minchia a parlato quella profonda...


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono passati 5 mesi non riesce a digerire la cosa e non riesce a lasciarla passeranno altrettanti mesi fino a quando non ci sarà una svolta.
> Se è per questo la discussione potrebbe essere anche chiusa non c'è soluzione.
> Però che viene a dire che lei ha fatto bene a raccontare c'è ne vuole.
> Possiamo tornare a prepare i biscotti di Natale


Beh… forse hai ragione. Non ti nascondo che è diventata una guerra di nervi per entrambi. Delle volte mi rattristo e magari piango e basta, delle volte questa tristezza mi porta ed essere insopportabile e gli lancio frecciatine e battute fino a stremarla e a farla stare male, delle altre volte a fronte di ció, lei stremata inizia a piangere dicendo che questa cosa la rende triste e non è felice (ci mancherebbe…. Se ne va in motel e ora dovrebbe essere felice dopo soli 5 mesi?). Questi sono solo alcuni momenti di sali-scendi nostri, naturalmente sono alternati a bei momenti come dei viaggi che abbiamo fatto per isolarci da tutto, abbiamo lasciato i figli da parte ti per vivere da soli questi giorni e sono anche serviti. Se non fosse che tornati a casa dopo qualche giorno è tornata alla ribalta la mia situazione di instabilità. Così come stiamo bene nei weekend fatti di unione totale, stiamo insieme quasi sempre, andiamo a fare shopping, a fare passeggiate, a mangiare con amici, a ballare per concludere a letto con coccole e “altro”. Ma… Putroppo il giorno dopo mi ritorna la rabbia, la delusione, la disperazione, la tristezza è 1000 altre sensazioni che mi fanno stare male.


----------



## Raul86 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> È una bella donna e ho già scritto diverse volte che ha avuto e ha ancora parecchi corteggiatori e ha molte persone che la lusingano. Gli ho fatto la stessa domanda.. “come mainquesta volta è andata così?” Questa volta è andata in modo diverso perché si trovava il tizio al centro sportivo 2/3 volte a settimana e alle faceva una corte serrata, continua, insistente, oltre al fatto che è un giovanotto e si è sentita lusingata esser corteggiata da una persona con una decina di anni in meno. Che sono ad un bivio lo so da parecchio tempo. Mi sono dato del tempo fin dall’ inizio dove avevo la forte tentazione di chiudere tutto, ho ingoiato, pianto, sofferto, mi sono disperato, nella speranza di riuscire a prendere una strada definitiva, ma …. Porca miseria sononpassati più di 5 mesi e mi trovo a punto è a capo. Non riesco ad andare avanti accettando quello che è successo, ne riesco a lasciarla.


Stai facendo invecchiare di 10 anni e non va bene.. Fatti un bellissimo viaggio alle isole Canarie  da solo o con un amico o con una escort o chi vuoi, cosi ci pensi bene e prenderai la decisione..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Stai facendo invecchiare di 10 anni e non va bene.. Fatti un bellissimo viaggio alle isole Canarie  da solo o con un amico o con una escort o chi vuoi, cosi ci pensi bene e prenderai la decisione..


Minchia le Canarie adesso...
Sono tutti over 70
Con tutti i bei posti al mondo...
Proprio lì lo dovevi mandare...?


----------



## Etta (13 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Minchia a parlato quella profonda...


Gola profonda.



Raul86 ha detto:


> Stai facendo invecchiare di 10 anni e non va bene.. Fatti un bellissimo viaggio alle isole Canarie  da solo o con un amico o *con una escort* o chi vuoi, cosi ci pensi bene e prenderai la decisione..


Cazz se porta una escort alle Canarie ci lascia entrambi i reni.


----------



## Raul86 (13 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Minchia le Canarie adesso...
> Sono tutti over 70
> Con tutti i bei posti al mondo...
> Proprio lì lo dovevi mandare...?


Ebbe sole,mare,clima.. Ho pensato cosi perche è piu vicino rispetto alle maldive o Mauritius. Cmq non tutti sono over70, li ci vive un mio carissimo amico


----------



## Raul86 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Gola profonda.
> 
> 
> Cazz se porta una escort alle Canarie ci lascia entrambi i reni.


Ho sparato cosi senza pensarlo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Ebbe sole,mare,clima.. Ho pensato cosi perche è piu vicino rispetto alle maldive o Mauritius. Cmq non tutti sono over70, li ci vive un mio carissimo amico


Beh qualcuno di leggermente più young ci sarà certamente...
Ma non sarà tutto un carnevale di Rio...
Io avrei proposto Cuba o Brasile...
Se uno deve fare qualcosa...che lo faccia bene..


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ne hai ancora per per 4 anni circa


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Sii felice, potrebbe andarti peggio


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sii felice, potrebbe andarti peggio


Allora sicuramente andrà peggio


----------



## Angie17 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… forse hai ragione. Non ti nascondo che è diventata una guerra di nervi per entrambi. Delle volte mi rattristo e magari piango e basta, delle volte questa tristezza mi porta ed essere insopportabile e gli lancio frecciatine e battute fino a stremarla e a farla stare male, delle altre volte a fronte di ció, lei stremata inizia a piangere dicendo che questa cosa la rende triste e non è felice (ci mancherebbe…. Se ne va in motel e ora dovrebbe essere felice dopo soli 5 mesi?). Questi sono solo alcuni momenti di sali-scendi nostri, naturalmente sono alternati a bei momenti come dei viaggi che abbiamo fatto per isolarci da tutto, abbiamo lasciato i figli da parte ti per vivere da soli questi giorni e sono anche serviti. Se non fosse che tornati a casa dopo qualche giorno è tornata alla ribalta la mia situazione di instabilità. Così come stiamo bene nei weekend fatti di unione totale, stiamo insieme quasi sempre, andiamo a fare shopping, a fare passeggiate, a mangiare con amici, a ballare per concludere a letto con coccole e “altro”. Ma… Putroppo il giorno dopo mi ritorna la rabbia, la delusione, la disperazione, la tristezza è 1000 altre sensazioni che mi fanno stare male.


Senti Alberto leggendo questo tuo post non so perché improvvisamente mi son venute in mente le parole di questa vecchia canzone che ascoltava sempre mia mamma, ascoltala..





A me da quel che dici sembra che una parte di te l'abbia perdonata, e vorrebbe a tutti i costi andare avanti poi c'è una parte di te guidata dall'orgoglio , che si riaffaccia e ti ricorda prepotentemente il torto subito (che è grave per carità) ... devi decidere se andare avanti e salvare tutta la bellezza che descrivi, e anche se è chiaro che il rapporto non sarà mai più come prima, il cambiamento non è sempre un male.. se riuscite veramente a comprendere quello che vi sta succedendo, vi potrebbe portare a una nuova fase e maturità del rapporto. Tutto ciò ha un costo , ma nella vita tutto ha un costo..

E poi sempre citando una canzone del grande Vasco ricorda:

 "Corri e fottitene dell'orgoglio
Ne ha rovinati più lui che il petrolio
Ci fosse anche solo una probabilità
Giocala, giocala, giocala .... "

La saggezza del nostro Kom @bravagiulia75


----------



## Angie17 (13 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vasco Rossi ha ucciso madonna...grande titolo...
> Vai a cercare..


A proposito @bravagiulia75  mio marito si ricordava perfettamente pure questo..  mi ha detto che a sto punto  ti vuole conoscere...   ...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> A proposito @bravagiulia75  mio marito si ricordava perfettamente pure questo..  mi ha detto che a sto punto  ti vuole conoscere...   ...


Allora organizziamo un bell incontro!
Ci sto!
Per Vasco questo ed altro..


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Senti Alberto leggendo questo tuo post non so perché improvvisamente mi son venute in mente le parole di questa vecchia canzone che ascoltava sempre mia mamma, ascoltala..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh… se mi citi Vasco non posso fare altro che darti retta. Non so se hai letto una mia risposta in merito a Vasco, mio sportò guida dal 1984, con alle spalle oltre 100 concerti visti.
Aggiungo che la canzone finisce con “prendila prendila prendila”.
N.B. Grazie per la canzone dei Pooh, non la conoscevo, è bellissima e mi ha emozionato.


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa applaudi? Parlavo di te


Applaudo alla maestrina


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Applaudo alla maestrina


Dopo questa...
Posso dirti ..
Che ha ragione brunetta...
A voler fare una standing ovation a tua moglie ..
Lei che ha sempre difeso i traditi...
Con te...non l'ha fatto...
Fatti 2 conti...
Se hai avuto modo di conoscere il forum...dovresti aver capito qualcosa...
Probabilmente sei ancora troppo in aria per capire qualcosa...


----------



## Alberto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Stai facendo invecchiare di 10 anni e non va bene.. Fatti un bellissimo viaggio alle isole Canarie  da solo o con un amico o con una escort o chi vuoi, cosi ci pensi bene e prenderai la decisione..


Con le escort anche no grazie.


----------



## Lostris (13 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> come hai scritto, quasi tutti gli uomini sono fissati col cazzo, *quando esci con qualcuno la prima cosa che ti chiede è con quanti uomini sei stata, cosa facevi, se ti piaceva, *ecc... poi magari si offendono anche delle risposte
> per loro gira tutto intorno al cazzo, come se fosse un sole con una propria gravità, dei sentimenti non si interessano molto


Ma che gente frequenti??


----------



## omicron (13 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che gente frequenti??


Frequentavo semmai
Poi finché non ci esci, mica lo sai uno quanto è cretino


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Frequentavo semmai
> Poi finché non ci esci, mica lo sai uno quanto è cretino


Alcuni sono tipo catarifrangenti, si vedono da lontano.

Comunque a me non è mai capitato nella vita che in una prima uscita mi venissero chieste queste cose. 
Ma nemmeno dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono passati 5 mesi non riesce a digerire la cosa e non riesce a lasciarla passeranno altrettanti mesi fino a quando non ci sarà una svolta.
> Se è per questo la discussione potrebbe essere anche chiusa non c'è soluzione.
> Però che viene a dire che lei ha fatto bene a raccontare c'è ne vuole.
> Possiamo tornare a prepare i biscotti di Natale


Non vedo l’utilità di dire che lei avrebbe dovuto stare zitta. Ormai ha parlato. Partiamo da qui.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… forse hai ragione. Non ti nascondo che è diventata una guerra di nervi per entrambi. Delle volte mi rattristo e magari piango e basta, delle volte questa tristezza mi porta ed essere insopportabile e gli lancio frecciatine e battute fino a stremarla e a farla stare male, delle altre volte a fronte di ció, lei stremata inizia a piangere dicendo che questa cosa la rende triste e non è felice (ci mancherebbe…. Se ne va in motel e ora dovrebbe essere felice dopo soli 5 mesi?). Questi sono solo alcuni momenti di sali-scendi nostri, naturalmente sono alternati a bei momenti come dei viaggi che abbiamo fatto per isolarci da tutto, abbiamo lasciato i figli da parte ti per vivere da soli questi giorni e sono anche serviti. Se non fosse che tornati a casa dopo qualche giorno è tornata alla ribalta la mia situazione di instabilità. Così come stiamo bene nei weekend fatti di unione totale, stiamo insieme quasi sempre, andiamo a fare shopping, a fare passeggiate, a mangiare con amici, a ballare per concludere a letto con coccole e “altro”. Ma… Putroppo il giorno dopo mi ritorna la rabbia, la delusione, la disperazione, la tristezza è 1000 altre sensazioni che mi fanno stare male.


E’ normale. Il percorso per superare un  tradimento e’ lungo e tortuoso. Sei all’inizio. Anche tra due anni sara’ cosi… solo meno frequentemente. Riesci a vedere il lato positivo di quello che ti e’ successo? Tua moglie ti ama, avete riscoperto una nuova affinita’, tu sei piu’ collaborativo ..etc.
Lascia perdere i perche’ e i percome.
Focalizzati su quello che avete ora.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E’ normale. Il percorso per superare un  tradimento e’ lungo e tortuoso. Sei all’inizio. Anche tra due anni sara’ cosi… solo meno frequentemente. Riesci a vedere il lato positivo di quello che ti e’ successo? Tua moglie ti ama, avete riscoperto una nuova affinita’, tu sei piu’ collaborativo ..etc.
> Lascia perdere i perche’ e i percome.
> Focalizzati su quello che avete ora.


Quindi la perdona? Mi sono persa gli ultimi messaggi.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi la perdona? Mi sono persa gli ultimi messaggi.


Il tema non è perdonare, che è una parola che lascia un po’ il tempo che trova, bensì superare.
Ma dubito tu possa comprenderne il significato.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Alcuni sono tipo catarifrangenti, si vedono da lontano.
> 
> Comunque a me non è mai capitato nella vita che in una prima uscita mi venissero chieste queste cose.
> Ma nemmeno dopo.


Quelli catarifrangenti li evitavo, ovviamente 
Che ti devo dire, sarai stata più fortunata
Io intorno ai 20 anni ne ho beccati diversi


----------



## ologramma (14 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dopo questa...
> Posso dirti ..
> Che ha ragione brunetta...
> A voler fare una standing ovation a tua moglie ..
> ...


Ne so qualcosa ma con il tempo si è ammorbidita


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo l’utilità di dire che lei avrebbe dovuto stare zitta. Ormai ha parlato. Partiamo da qui.


Difatti partendo da qui, lei può continuare a tradire serenamente. Deve solo affinare un po’ la tecnica. Spero non si privi di questa grande opportunità che la vita le ha offerto, partendo da qui.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E’ normale. Il percorso per superare un  tradimento e’ lungo e tortuoso. Sei all’inizio. Anche tra due anni sara’ cosi… solo meno frequentemente. Riesci a vedere il lato positivo di quello che ti e’ successo? Tua moglie ti ama, avete riscoperto una nuova affinita’, tu sei piu’ collaborativo ..etc.
> Lascia perdere i perche’ e i percome.
> Focalizzati su quello che avete ora.


Brutto sapere che fra 2 anni sarà ancora così….
Bello sapere che ci amiamo e abbiamo scoperto una nuova affinità…..
Cercherò di focalizzarmi su quello che abbiamo ora.”, ma non è per niente facile.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti partendo da qui, lei può continuare a tradire serenamente. Deve solo affinare un po’ la tecnica. Spero non si privi di questa grande opportunità che la vita le ha offerto, partendo da qui.


C’è poco da affinare. Sei leggermente “de coccio”. L’ ho ripetuto 1000 volte, non è stata scoperta, ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi la perdona? Mi sono persa gli ultimi messaggi.


Perdonare è una parola grossa. Penso che non succederà mai. Sto solo provando a non disfare la famiglia e se riuscirò ad andare avanti non sarà un perdono ma un abituarsi ad una brutta cosa che è successa, si sarà fermata L’ emorragia ma rimarrà per sempre la ferita.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il tema non è perdonare, che è una parola che lascia un po’ il tempo che trova, bensì superare.
> Ma dubito tu possa comprenderne il significato.


Se superi è perché in qualche modo hai perdonato. È una conseguenza.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il tema non è perdonare, che è una parola che lascia un po’ il tempo che trova, bensì superare.
> Ma dubito tu possa comprenderne il significato.


Esattamente. Superare!!!! Il perdono… il vero perdono non ci sarà mai.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perdonare è una parola grossa. Penso che non succederà mai. Sto solo provando a non disfare la famiglia e se riuscirò ad andare avanti non sarà un perdono ma un abituarsi ad una brutta cosa che è successa, si sarà fermata L’ emorragia ma rimarrà per sempre la ferita.


Ma tu devi rimanere con lei perché vuoi stare con lei e sei innamorata di lei. Non devi farlo perché altrimenti disfi la famiglia.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tu devi rimanere con lei perché vuoi stare con lei e sei innamorata di lei. Non devi farlo perché altrimenti disfi la famiglia.


Hai ragione. Parlavo di famiglia per rafforzare il concetto. Naturalmente si parte sempre dall’ amore, se non c’è quello non si va avanti. Sarò anche egoista ma se non L’ amo non sacrifico la mia vita, il mio futuro per tenere compatta la famiglia, tutto al più che i ragazzi non sono più bambini. Difatti ci sono molte persone separate e gestiscono bene anche i figli senza problemi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo l’utilità di dire che lei avrebbe dovuto stare zitta. Ormai ha parlato. Partiamo da qui.


Non c'è molto da dire, il tempo farà capire ad Alberto se riuscirà a convivere con il tradimento subito. 
Si è parlato dei suoi atteggiamenti è della loro relazione ante tradimento proprio perché non c'è altro da fare. 
Ora cosa puoi dire? 
Tutto dipende dal tarlo che lavora nella sua mente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Parlavo di famiglia per rafforzare il concetto. Naturalmente si parte sempre dall’ amore, se non c’è quello non si va avanti. Sarò anche egoista ma se non L’ amo non sacrifico la mia vita, il mio futuro per tenere compatta la famiglia, tutto al più che i ragazzi non sono più bambini. Difatti ci sono molte persone separate e gestiscono bene anche i figli senza problemi.


Quanto la ami ora


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brutto sapere che fra 2 anni sarà ancora così….
> Bello sapere che ci amiamo e abbiamo scoperto una nuova affinità…..
> Cercherò di focalizzarmi sul prendere ma non è per niente facile.


Non sarai cosi,… starai meglio, ma non ne sarai ancora fuori. Tante volte ho pensato che forse sarebbe stato meglio chiudere per uscirne prima, ma quello che vedo adesso mi dice che ne e’ valsa la pena. Dipende tutto da come riuscirete a utilizzare gli effetti di  questo evento .
Ti sei reso conto che non sei il centro del mondo per tua moglie..che ha dato piu’ peso ai propri bisogni che al vostro matrimonio… ma la vita vers e’ anche questo . Lei ha una propria identità al di fuori di te. Come ce l’hai anche tu. La vita reale e’ rappresentata anche da questa consapevolezza.
non torturatevi troppo… anche se è un passaggio obbligato.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da dire, il tempo farà capire ad Alberto se riuscirà a convivere con il tradimento subito.
> Si è parlato dei suoi atteggiamenti è della loro relazione ante tradimento proprio perché non c'è altro da fare.
> Ora cosa puoi dire?
> Tutto dipende dal tarlo che lavora nella sua mente.


Porcaccia miseria, hai azzeccato la parola giusta : “il tarlo”. È proprio quello che mi frega. 
Passiamo dei bei momenti, siamo molto uniti e anche più di prima in tutto e per tutto, poi, come dici te… arriva “il tarlo che lavora nella mia mente” e di colpo cambia tutto. Inizio ad incupirmi, delle volte mi scendono le lacrime, altre diviento offensivo con battutine e frecciatine, lei si attapira, delle volte subisce passivamente, altre di avvicina come per scusarsi facendomi delle coccole (e questo è il miglior modo per farmi passare tutto), delle altre volte, invece si inalbera, si chiude in se stessa e magari iniziamo un dialogo distruttivo (e questo è il modo peggiore per farmi passare tutto, anzi alimenta ancor di più).


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se superi è perché in qualche modo hai perdonato. È una conseguenza.


Ma no.
Io ho superato ma non ho perdonato


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Parlavo di famiglia per rafforzare il concetto. Naturalmente si parte sempre dall’ amore, se non c’è quello non si va avanti. Sarò anche egoista ma *se non L’ amo non sacrifico la mia vita, il mio futuro per tenere compatta la famiglia, tutto al più che i ragazzi non sono più bambini. Difatti ci sono molte persone separate e gestiscono bene anche i figli senza problemi.*


Oh finalmente leggo una cosa intelligente. Bravo.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Io ho superato ma non ho perdonato


Come hai fatto?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come hai fatto?


Distruggendo la coppia di prima e creandone una nuova


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Distruggendo la coppia di prima e creandone una nuova


E lui da lì come si è comportato?


----------



## Ulisse (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io intorno ai 20 anni ne ho beccati diversi


l'età conta molto con questo tipo di comportamento.
E' facile avere, quando così giovani, questo tipo di insicurezze che porta a chiedere/sapere il numero di relazioni precedenti.
E' probabilmente questa una tendenza più maschile come per le ragazze ventenni che ricordo chiedere sempre sulle precedenti se fossero o meno più carine di loro.

Pur essendoci degli adulti che contiuano con questo approccio, resta comunque prerogativa della gioventù.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> l'età conta molto con questo tipo di comportamento.
> E' facile avere, quando così giovani, questo tipo di insicurezze che porta a chiedere/sapere il numero di relazioni precedenti.
> E' probabilmente questa una tendenza più maschile come per le ragazze ventenni che ricordo chiedere sempre sulle precedenti se fossero o meno più carine di loro.
> 
> Pur essendoci degli adulti che contiuano con questo approccio, resta comunque prerogativa della gioventù.


e meno male direi

anche se cmq non è che fossero tutti miei coetanei...


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E lui da lì come si è comportato?


Un fiore


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se superi è perché in qualche modo hai perdonato. È una conseguenza.


L'esperta di matrimonio....


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se superi è perché in qualche modo hai perdonato. È una conseguenza.


L'esperta di matrimonio....


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Perdonare è una parola grossa. Penso che non succederà mai. Sto solo provando a non disfare la famiglia e se riuscirò ad andare avanti non sarà un perdono ma un abituarsi ad una brutta cosa che è successa, si sarà fermata L’ emorragia ma rimarrà per sempre la ferita.


Bravo. Altro che perdono di sto cazz. O si va avanti o si cambia strada.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L'esperta di matrimonio....


Il vincolo matrimoniale è solo un pezzo di carta. Anche se si convive senza quest’ultimo poco cambia.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il vincolo matrimoniale è solo un pezzo di carta. Anche se si convive senza quest’ultimo poco cambia.


L'esperta risponde...


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il vincolo matrimoniale è solo un pezzo di carta. Anche se si convive senza quest’ultimo poco cambia.


Quindi il tuo amante ha chiuso il matrimonio no?
È un pezzo di carta di poco valore.
Quando ti trasferisci in toscana?


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Quindi il tuo amante ha chiuso il matrimonio no?
> È un pezzo di carta di poco valore.
> Quando ti trasferisci in toscana?


Non sono cose che fai dall’oggi al domani.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L'esperta risponde...


Sei esperto te?


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sono cose che fai dall’oggi al domani.


ma la moglie sa delle corna?


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sono cose che fai dall’oggi al domani.


Ma come, agli altri la fai tanti facile e per il tuo amato toscano no? 
Quindi il matrimonio non è un pezzo di carta?


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sei esperto te?


Veramente glielo hai chiesto hahahaha


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> È un pezzo di carta di poco valore.


Comunque non ho detto che sia di poco valore il matrimonio in se, ma le dinamiche all’interno della famiglia, quelle non sono dettate da una fede al dito. Se la famiglia Rossi è sposata con figli, mentre la famiglia Verdi sono conviventi con figli, aspetti legale a parte, che cosa cambia nel nucleo familiare? Nulla.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Veramente glielo hai chiesto hahahaha


È una domanda retorica come per dire: sarai esperto te allora.



omicron ha detto:


> ma la moglie sa delle corna?


Ha un altro ora. 



Venice30 ha detto:


> Ma come, agli altri la fai tanti facile e per il tuo amato toscano no?
> Quindi il matrimonio non è un pezzo di carta?


Ho risposto sopra.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Comunque non ho detto che sia di poco valore il matrimonio in se, ma le dinamiche all’interno della famiglia, quelle non sono dettate da una fede al dito. Se la famiglia Rossi è sposata con figli, mentre la famiglia Verdi sono conviventi con figli, aspetti legale a parte, che cosa cambia nel nucleo familiare? Nulla.


Beh hai detto che è un pezzo di carta, quindi non vale molto. 
E sappiamo che non è la fede al dito che decide la sorte, ma mettere fine ad un matrimonio al suo peso, e il tuo amante lo sa bene.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ha un altro ora.


Buon per lei!!!!


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Beh hai detto che è un pezzo di carta, quindi non vale molto.
> E sappiamo che non è la fede al dito che decide la sorte, ma mettere fine ad un matrimonio al suo peso, e il tuo amante lo sa bene.


Il mio discorso comunque era un altro. Io parlavo di dinamiche all’interno della coppia che poco cambia se siano sposati o meno. Io non ero sposata ma le dinamiche erano quelle.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ha un altro ora.


quindi che vuol dire? lui non le ha detto di te ma siccome lei ha un altro, danno la "colpa" a lei?


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi che vuol dire? lui non le ha detto di te ma siccome lei ha un altro, danno la "colpa" a lei?


Nessuna colpa. Non penso lo avesse già da prima.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi che vuol dire? lui non le ha detto di te ma siccome lei ha un altro, danno la "colpa" a lei?


Deve entrare in azione la squadra speciale tradinet.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nessuna colpa. Non penso lo avesse già da prima.


sì ma lei sa di te? perchè non rispondi? lui vuole passare da quello pulito? fa il candido?



Venice30 ha detto:


> Deve entrare in azione la squadra speciale tradinet.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nessuna colpa. Non penso lo avesse già da prima.


Secondo me sia che tu lui, avevate sottovalutato tutto, considerandola la moglie scema di turno.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì ma lei sa di te? perchè non rispondi? lui vuole passare da quello pulito? fa il candido?


Sì lo sanno tutti tranne il figlio.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Secondo me sia che tu lui, avevate sottovalutato tutto, considerandola la moglie scema di turno.


No io l’ho sempre detto che magari anche lei potesse avere qualcuno. Sono contenta per lei.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ah vabbè quindi è ufficiale che siete una coppia??? 
Azz complimenti Etta, auguri!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L'esperta risponde...


A breve aprirà una sua rubrica...su come gestire il matrimonio perfetto


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ah vabbè quindi è ufficiale che siete una coppia???
> Azz complimenti Etta, auguri!!!


No aspetta: il figlio per ora non sa nulla. A tempo debito poi gli parleranno.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

non credo che a questo punto manderanno all'aria la separazione se entrambi si sono riaccompagnati


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A breve aprirà una sua rubrica...su come gestire il matrimonio perfetto


Forse più facile che apro la rubrica su come gestire un divorzio perfetto.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non credo che a questo punto manderanno all'aria la separazione se entrambi si sono riaccompagnati


Credo lo avrebbero fatto ugualmente.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No aspetta: il figlio per ora non sa nulla. A tempo debito poi gli parleranno.


Che c'entra, se tutti sanno di te, tolto il figlio è comunque semi ufficiale. 
Il tuo toscano è contento? Ora può rifarsi una vita con te


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Forse più facile che apro la rubrica su come gestire un divorzio perfetto.


Visto che sarai responsabile di quello del gestore...hai carta bianca ..sai tutto tu


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alla fine il traditore è diventato un tradito a sua volta!


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Che c'entra, se tutti sanno di te, tolto il figlio è comunque semi ufficiale.
> Il tuo toscano è contento? Ora può rifarsi una vita con te


Inteso la cerchia di parenti e amici. Comunque sì.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Visto che sarai responsabile di quello del gestore...hai carta bianca ..sai tutto tu


Ma no non sono responsabile. Non dipendeva solo da me questa cosa.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

hai sicuramente dato li là alla decisione di lui


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Inteso la cerchia di parenti e amici. Comunque sì.


I tuoi che dicono, che finalmente ti levi dalle palle?


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Alla fine il traditore è diventato un tradito a sua volta!


Anni fa un mio caro amico, sposato con figli che andava anche prostitute, metteva ma mano sul fuoco che la moglie non avesse nessuno. Aveva poi scoperto che non era così. Eppure ci metteva la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai sicuramente dato li là alla decisione di lui


Beh però lui ha una testa pensante. Non gli ho puntato una pistola con l’ultimatum.



Venice30 ha detto:


> I tuoi che dicono, che finalmente ti levi dalle palle?


Di non tornare poi indietro.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque la figlia di Etta ha un modello di madre esemplare. Come riuscire nella vita? Accaparrarsi i mariti altrui. 
Ora puoi fare la signora del Lido.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh però lui ha una testa pensante. Non gli ho puntato una pistola con l’ultimatum.


ma cosa c'entra con quello che ho scritto io?


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Come riuscire nella vita? Accaparrarsi i mariti altrui.


Nessuno viene rubato a nessuno. Mica siamo oggetti.



omicron ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra con quello che ho scritto io?


Anche da parte di lei a quanto pare c’è stato il là dall’altro uomo.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Io in tutto ciò faccio il tifo per la moglie!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Oh finalmente leggo una cosa intelligente. Bravo.


e si intelligente non ha piu figli piccoli , si parla di ragazzi grandicelli


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sei esperto te?


Più di te sicuramente ma ci vuole proprio poco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il vincolo matrimoniale è solo un pezzo di carta. Anche se si convive senza quest’ultimo poco cambia.


a livello legale cambia assai


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Che c'entra, se tutti sanno di te, tolto il figlio è comunque semi ufficiale.
> Il tuo toscano è contento? Ora può rifarsi una vita con te


E mantenerne due....


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche da parte di lei a quanto pare c’è stato il là dall’altro uomo.


ma è stato lui a parlarne per primo, se non ci fossi stata tu avrebbe sicuramente aspettato, il fatto che poi, DOPO aver deciso della separazione lei abbia trovato un altro non vuol dire nulla


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Io in tutto ciò faccio il tifo per la moglie!!!


Ma infatti è felice.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e si intelligente non ha piu figli piccoli , si parla di ragazzi grandicelli


Ma quanti anni hanno?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a livello legale cambia assai


A livello legale, come ho detto pure io, sì. Io parlavo di dinamiche all’interno della coppia/famiglia.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> E mantenerne due....


L’ex coniuge lo mantieni solo se non lavora.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma è stato lui a parlarne per primo, se non ci fossi stata tu avrebbe sicuramente aspettato, il fatto che poi, DOPO aver deciso della separazione lei abbia trovato un altro non vuol dire nulla


Secondo me avrebbero solo rimandato. Bisogna vedere lei quando ha conosciuto questo qua eccc…


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni hanno?
> 
> 
> A livello legale, come ho detto pure io, sì. Io parlavo di dinamiche all’interno della coppia/famiglia.


non so quanti anni hanno chiediamo ad @Alberto 

Comunque spesso la presenza di figli e l'aspetto finanziario rendono complicate le scelte


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Secondo me avrebbero solo rimandato. Bisogna vedere lei quando ha conosciuto questo qua eccc…


i se non contano nulla, lui ha intavolato il discorso perchè c'eri tu, altrimenti avrebbe continuato come aveva fatto fino a poco tempo fa


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Secondo me avrebbero solo rimandato. Bisogna vedere lei quando ha conosciuto questo qua eccc…


è la discussione di alberto non raccontare cose tue


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è la discussione di alberto non raccontare cose tue


colpa nostra


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’ex coniuge lo mantieni solo se non lavora.


In realtà deve dare comunque l'assegno di mantenimento per il figlio. E poi hai sempre detto che lei non ha mai fatto nulla, anzi era servita e riverita, nella vita come campa? Improvvisa?


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> colpa nostra
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, scusaci.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> In realtà deve dare comunque l'assegno di mantenimento per il figlio. E poi hai sempre detto che lei non ha mai fatto nulla, anzi era servita e riverita, nella vita come campa? Improvvisa?


dipende dal reddito, i soldi spettano ai figli non al coniuge, tanto più se il coniuge lavora


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non so quanti anni hanno chiediamo ad @Alberto
> 
> Comunque spesso la presenza di figli e l'aspetto finanziario rendono complicate le scelte


Sì quello sì. Dipende poi dalle persone in se. C’è chi mollerebbe comunque tutto e chi invece non ce la farebbe.



omicron ha detto:


> i se non contano nulla, lui ha intavolato il discorso perchè c'eri tu, altrimenti avrebbe continuato come aveva fatto fino a poco tempo fa


Beh l’importante che siano entrambi sereni.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è la discussione di alberto non raccontare cose tue


Magari Alberto da un suo parere. Vediamo.



Venice30 ha detto:


> In realtà deve dare comunque l'assegno di mantenimento per il figlio. E poi hai sempre detto che lei non ha mai fatto nulla, anzi era servita e riverita, nella vita come campa? Improvvisa?


Ora lavora. Non so dove ma lavora. Magari lo ha conosciuto lì il tizio.


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Dico questo è poi chiudo: la moglie, da inutile e viziata, come il tuo amante la faceva passare si è rivelata una donna con i coglioni, che si è data subito da fare, meglio di voi due insieme. 
Complimenti alla moglie!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti è felice.
> 
> 
> Ma quanti anni hanno?
> ...


Dai dai che quasi ci sei anche tu...


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Dico questo è poi chiudo: la moglie, da inutile e viziata, come il tuo amante la faceva passare si è rivelata una donna con i coglioni, che si è data subito da fare, meglio di voi due insieme.
> Complimenti alla moglie!!!


Infatti sono contenta che ora stia pian piano iniziando a rifarsi la sua vita.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dai dai che quasi ci sei anche tu...


Su cosa? Hai quotato 4 messaggi. A cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti sono contenta che ora stia pian piano iniziando a rifarsi la sua vita.


Cosa fa lei a te non deve interessare. E parliamoci chiaro sei contenta per lei, perché così lui ha più soldi da dare a te e tua figlia. Lui ancora non ha capito in cosa si è cacciato. 
Per te è tutto un torna conto.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Cosa fa lei a te non deve interessare. E parliamoci chiaro sei contenta per lei, perché così lui ha più soldi da dare a te e tua figlia. Lui ancora non ha capito in cosa si è cacciato.
> Per te è tutto un torna conto.


L’assegno per i figli va comunque dato.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da dire, il tempo farà capire ad Alberto se riuscirà a convivere con il tradimento subito.
> Si è parlato dei suoi atteggiamenti è della loro relazione ante tradimento proprio perché non c'è altro da fare.
> Ora cosa puoi dire?
> Tutto dipende dal tarlo che lavora nella sua mente.


Metà delle persone che rispondono non fanno che mettere tarli.
Sinceramente non capisco perché.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Porcaccia miseria, hai azzeccato la parola giusta : “il tarlo”. È proprio quello che mi frega.
> Passiamo dei bei momenti, siamo molto uniti e anche più di prima in tutto e per tutto, poi, come dici te… arriva “il tarlo che lavora nella mia mente” e di colpo cambia tutto. Inizio ad incupirmi, delle volte mi scendono le lacrime, altre diviento offensivo con battutine e frecciatine, lei *si attapira*, delle volte subisce passivamente, altre di avvicina come per scusarsi facendomi delle coccole (e questo è il miglior modo per farmi passare tutto), delle altre volte, invece si inalbera, si chiude in se stessa e magari iniziamo un dialogo distruttivo (e questo è il modo peggiore per farmi passare tutto, anzi alimenta ancor di più).


 che lingua è? È una parola da striscia?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> colpa nostra


Vero.
Poi la costringete a continuare la narrazione.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero.
> Poi la costringete a continuare la narrazione.


ero curiosa


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> che lingua è? È una parola da striscia?


dopo petaloso tutto è concesso





__





						Sto caricando...
					





					www.treccani.it


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> dopo petaloso tutto è concesso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, dai.
Parlare come Ezio Greggio è raccapricciante.
Io lo mollerei all’istante.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, dai.
> Parlare come Ezio Greggio è raccapricciante.
> Io lo mollerei all’istante.


ma non lo diceva il gabibbo?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non lo diceva il gabibbo?


Ma che ne so?!
Non lo guarda da quando le veline arrivavano con lo scivolo che simulava la posta pneumatica.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne so?!
> Non lo guarda da quando le veline arrivavano con lo scivolo che simulava la posta pneumatica.


anche io ormai non guardo quel programma da anni, ma mi sembra che il termine l'avesse "coniato" il gabibbo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anche io ormai non guardo quel programma da anni, ma mi sembra che il termine l'avesse "coniato" il gabibbo


Non so. Non mi interessa la filologia di Striscia.
Mi accappona la pelle al pensiero, non solo che venga visto, ma che se ne assimili il linguaggio e il pensiero. Poi utilizzarlo in una relazione di coppia mi fa ancora più impressione.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, dai.
> Parlare come Ezio Greggio è raccapricciante.
> Io lo mollerei all’istante.


però se entra nel dizionario è riconosciuto, o no?


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so. Non mi interessa la filologia di Striscia.
> Mi accappona la pelle al pensiero, non solo che venga visto, ma che se ne assimili il linguaggio e il pensiero. Poi utilizzarlo in una relazione di coppia mi fa ancora più impressione.


se non ho capito male vivono a milano anche loro, magari è un termine entrato nel linguaggio comune, poi come scrive marjanna è anche stato inserito nel vocabolario, il fatto che sia un termine raccapricciante è un altro discorso


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> però se entra nel dizionario è riconosciuto, o no?


Chi se ne frega.
Fanno parte della storia della lingua tante parole, ma chi, ad esempio, chiama infame chi denuncia un reato alle autorità, parla da criminale, chi usa termini da schifezze di Ricci, appartiene a una cultura che mi raccapriccia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se non ho capito male vivono a milano anche loro, magari è un termine entrato nel linguaggio comune, poi come scrive marjanna è anche stato inserito nel vocabolario, il fatto che sia un termine raccapricciante è un altro discorso


Ma quando mai?! Non conosco nessuno che parli così!


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quando mai?! Non conosco nessuno che parli così!


tu, ma loro evidentemente sì


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi se ne frega.
> Fanno parte della storia della lingua tante parole, ma chi, ad esempio, chiama infame chi denuncia un reato alle autorità, parla da criminale, chi usa termini da schifezze di Ricci, appartiene a una cultura che mi raccapriccia.


Io sono andata a cercarlo, poichè dopo petaloso e slang giovanili ormai fuori dalla mia portata (qui usate _boomer_, anche quello io son dovuta andare a cercarlo, e neppure lo capivo all’inizio, poichè in teoria dovrebbe riferirsi alla generazione di mia mamma, non alla mia) quello che mi sono posta era capire il senso della parola nella frase.
Letto il significato nel dizionario posso capire la frase "_altre diviento offensivo con battutine e frecciatine, lei si attapira, delle volte subisce passivamente_", che traduco come un "_lei si zittisce amareggiata_". Il termine indica un zittirsi che si subisce, con amarezza, per un errore che si è fatto. Almeno io ho capito questo.
Probabilmente come _boomer_ sono termini che diventano correnti perchè si sentono usare dai figli, immagino.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ma petaloso non era stato accettato


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti sono contenta che ora stia pian piano iniziando a rifarsi la sua vita.
> 
> 
> Su cosa? Hai quotato 4 messaggi. A cosa ti riferisci?


A quello risposto a me.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh… se voleva il toyboy, l’ aveva anche trovato. Perché confessare subito dopo e non andare avanti nella “tresca”?


Non pensi che anche la confessione di un tradimento possa essere un modo per attirare l'attenzione del proprio partner, e dare un cambio ad una vita di coppia "piatta"? Se la tua lei è una che ha bisogno di "emozioni" (siano esse positive o negative), allora con tradimento e confessione ha sicuramente smosso il tuo mondo e di conseguenza anche il suo. Il rapporto è cambiato, se in meglio o in peggio che importa, basta che sia cambiato! Certa gente ragiona così! La tua lei potrebbe essere una di quelle!


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> che lingua è? È una parola da striscia?


Si


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Metà delle persone che rispondono non fanno che mettere tarli.
> Sinceramente non capisco perché.


Ogni volta che si esprime un parere diverso si insinua un dubbio e vale su un qualsiasi argomento


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non so quanti anni hanno chiediamo ad @Alberto
> 
> Comunque spesso la presenza di figli e l'aspetto finanziario rendono complicate le scelte


18, 15. L’ aspetto economico è
L’ ultimo dei problemi, siamo entrambi indipendenti con lavoro, auto e casa di proprietà. Se stiamo soffrendo entrambi è perché alla base c’è L’ amore, altrimenti ognuno a casa sua e si chiude una porta e si apre un portone.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’assegno per i figli va comunque dato.


Se si gestiscono equamente e non solo alla moglie non aspetta niente a nessuno.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> dopo petaloso tutto è concesso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> 18, 15. L’ aspetto economico è
> L’ ultimo dei problemi, siamo entrambi indipendenti con lavoro, auto e casa di proprietà. Se stiamo soffrendo entrambi è perché alla base c’è L’ amore, altrimenti ognuno a casa sua e si chiude una porta e si apre un portone.


Uh, avete dei gemelli


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Esattamente


Rimane un termine agghiacciante


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dai dai che quasi ci sei anche tu...





Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti è felice.
> 
> 
> Ma quanti anni hanno?
> ...


Per la cronaca “la moglie non è felice”.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È giovane, il rischiò che si possa vantare con gli amici c'è.
> Stiamo parlando di un paese della Sicilia se non ricordo male


Sicilia o Piemonte conta relativamente.

Comunque è stato un errore confessare.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Dicembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non pensi che anche la confessione di un tradimento possa essere un modo per attirare l'attenzione del proprio partner, e dare un cambio ad una vita di coppia "piatta"? Se la tua lei è una che ha bisogno di "emozioni" (siano esse positive o negative), allora con tradimento e confessione ha sicuramente smosso il tuo mondo e di conseguenza anche il suo. Il rapporto è cambiato, se in meglio o in peggio che importa, basta che sia cambiato! Certa gente ragiona così! La tua lei potrebbe essere una di quelle!


Probabile, certo è un modo parecchio goffo per far venire a galla certi problemi..a volte può bastare accennare a qualche corteggiatore


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Per la cronaca “la moglie non è felice”.


????


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Probabile, certo è un modo parecchio goffo per far venire a galla certi problemi..a volte può bastare accennare a qualche corteggiatore


Ma lei aveva accennato 
Lui ci rideva


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non pensi che anche la confessione di un tradimento possa essere un modo per attirare l'attenzione del proprio partner, e dare un cambio ad una vita di coppia "piatta"? Se la tua lei è una che ha bisogno di "emozioni" (siano esse positive o negative), allora con tradimento e confessione ha sicuramente smosso il tuo mondo e di conseguenza anche il suo. Il rapporto è cambiato, se in meglio o in peggio che importa, basta che sia cambiato! Certa gente ragiona così! La tua lei potrebbe essere una di quelle!


La nostra vita non era piatta. Ho scritto più volte cosa facciamo… va bhe… lo ripeto…. Andiamo entrambi in centri sportivi tutti i giorni, facciamo corsi di ballo, andiamo quindi a ballare almeno una volta a settimana, spesso a cena fuori, con amici e anche da soli, al cinema, a teatro, molti weekend, molti viaggi. Lei ha detto durante la confessione di non farmi nessuna paranoia, io non ho mancato in niente, è lei che ha sbagliato Enza motivo, senza motivi ne scusanti se non la curiosità visto che ero stato L unico uomo della sua vita e anche per il suo stato psichico che era  decisamente anormale, si sentiva veramente scombussolata, in confusione e in effetti in quel periodo era vernante sfasata.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non lo diceva il gabibbo?


No Greggio e Iacchetti.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Se si gestiscono equamente e non solo alla moglie non aspetta niente a nessuno.


I figli devono comunque essere domiciliati o da una parte o dall’altra. Non possono averne due.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Per la cronaca “la moglie non è felice”.


La moglie di chi?


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, dai.
> Parlare come Ezio Greggio è raccapricciante.
> Io lo mollerei all’istante.


Wow
Quanto sei “profonda”. Molleresti un uomo perché ha scritto “arrapirato”? 
Detto questo leggi il post e vedrai che c’è un altro aggettivo simile e non volevo fare una ripetizione e questo è stata la prima parola che. I è venuta in mente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> La nostra vita non era piatta. Ho scritto più volte cosa facciamo… va bhe… lo ripeto…. Andiamo entrambi in centri sportivi tutti i giorni, facciamo corsi di ballo, andiamo quindi a ballare almeno una volta a settimana, spesso a cena fuori, con amici e anche da soli, al cinema, a teatro, molti weekend, molti viaggi. Lei ha detto durante la confessione di non farmi nessuna paranoia, io non ho mancato in niente, è lei che ha sbagliato Enza motivo, senza motivi ne scusanti se non la curiosità visto che ero stato L unico uomo della sua vita e anche per il suo stato psichico che era  decisamente anormale, si sentiva veramente scombussolata, in confusione e in effetti in quel periodo era vernante sfasata.


scusa in tutto questo quando avete tempo per i figli o banalmente per il lavoro????
manco se fossi a casa disoccupata avrei così tanto tempo libero..


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> I figli devono comunque essere domiciliati o da una parte o dall’altra. Non possono averne due.


Domiciliati anche in 2 abitazioni. Residenti in una sola abitazione. Il problema non sussiste : uno a testa. Game over.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> scusa in tutto questo quando avete tempo per i figli o banalmente per il lavoro????
> manco se fossi a casa disoccupata avrei così tanto tempo libero..


Lei è dipendente quindi deve cercare di far combaciare i tempi, anche se, essendo grandicelli possono benissimo autogestirsi per le quotidianità, oltre al fatto che ha i genitori vicino alla sua abitazione. Io ho una attività mia con dipendenti ed ho sempre gestito la mia azienda prendendomi tutti i tempi e gli spazi che voglio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non pensi che anche la confessione di un tradimento possa essere un modo per attirare l'attenzione del proprio partner, e dare un cambio ad una vita di coppia "piatta"? Se la tua lei è una che ha bisogno di "emozioni" (siano esse positive o negative), allora con tradimento e confessione ha sicuramente smosso il tuo mondo e di conseguenza anche il suo. Il rapporto è cambiato, se in meglio o in peggio che importa, basta che sia cambiato! Certa gente ragiona così! La tua lei potrebbe essere una di quelle!


Non è che ragiona, agisce.
La tua riflessione mi sembra acuta. Però non sono azioni consapevoli.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Wow
> Quanto sei “profonda”. Molleresti un uomo perché ha scritto “arrapirato”?
> Detto questo leggi il post e vedrai che c’è un altro aggettivo simile e non volevo fare una ripetizione e questo è stata la prima parola che. I è venuta in mente.


Sì.
Io ho un vero apprezzamento per la cultura nazional-popolare, ma ho dei limiti.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Uh, avete dei gemelli


No. Il terzo ha qualche anno in più e convive e delle volte viene a casa ma molto raramente.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No. Il terzo ha qualche anno in più e convive e delle volte viene a casa ma molto raramente.


È nato prima del matrimonio?


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È nato prima del matrimonio?


Si. Convivevamo già da qualche anno. Abbiamo aspettato il matrimonio perché abbiamo preso un appartamento  di nuova costruzione e tra i pagamenti per la casa e tra il fatto che volevamo sposarci nella casa nuova, abbiamo deciso di rimandare.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Domiciliati anche in 2 abitazioni. Residenti in una sola abitazione. Il problema non sussiste : uno a testa. Game over.


Fate pari o dispari su chi prende chi o usate la morra cinese?


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Fate pari o dispari su chi prende chi o usate la morra cinese?


a quell'età decidono i figli con chi vogliono stare


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Fate pari o dispari su chi prende chi o usate la morra cinese?


Dai su…. Mi pare semplice da gestire. Una settimana ho io il quindicenne e lei la diciottenne e la settimana dopo facciamo il cambio. Brutto dirlo, non sono pacchi postali, ma se si attrezzano entrambe le abitazioni nel modo migliore per accoglierli penso che non sia quello il problema. Oppure una coppia non si deve separare solo per problemi di gestione di figli? 
Detto questi problemi non ne esistono, ma non ci separiamo (per ora) perché vogliamo provare a superare questo momento difficile.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Dai su…. Mi pare semplice da gestire. Una settimana ho io il quindicenne e lei la diciottenne e la settimana dopo facciamo il cambio. Brutto dirlo, non sono pacchi postali, ma se si stressano entrambe le abitazioni nel modo migliore per accoglierli penso che non sia quello il problema. Oppure una coppia non si deve separare solo per problemi di gestione di figli?
> Detto questi problemi non ne esistono, ma non ci separiamo (per ora) perché vogliamo provare a superare questo momento difficile.


secondo te la soluzione migliore sarebbe tenere i fratelli separati?


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a quell'età decidono i figli con chi vogliono stare


Certo


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> secondo te la soluzione migliore sarebbe tenere i fratelli separati?


Quello sicuro. Litigano e si prendono in giro dalla mattina alla sera


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Dai su…. Mi pare semplice da gestire. Una settimana ho io il quindicenne e lei la diciottenne e la settimana dopo facciamo il cambio. Brutto dirlo, non sono pacchi postali, ma se si stressano entrambe le abitazioni nel modo migliore per accoglierli penso che non sia quello il problema. Oppure una coppia non si deve separare solo per problemi di gestione di figli?
> Detto questi problemi non ne esistono, ma non ci separiamo (per ora) perché vogliamo provare a superare questo momento difficile.


Ogni nuovo utente che arriva, lo accolgo dando piena fiducia. E lo stesso fanno tutti.
Credo che questo atteggiamento di accoglienza esalti i fake e li porti a alzare la posta, per vedere fin dove possono arrivare.
Per me sei arrivato.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni nuovo utente che arriva, lo accolgo dando piena fiducia. E lo stesso fanno tutti.
> Credo che questo atteggiamento di accoglienza esalti i fake e li porti a alzare la posta, per vedere fin dove possono arrivare.
> Per me sei arrivato.


Fake? Come ti permetti ad insinuare certe cose. Sai cosa ti dico? Ti stimavo per alcune risposte importanti e che mi hanno fatto riflettere e mi hanno aiutato ma questa tua risposta ti ha fatto “scendere”. Parlare di “fake” con persone che stanno soffrendo ti fa proprio “piccola”.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Fake? Come ti permetti ad insinuare certe cose. Sai cosa ti dico? Ti stimavo per alcune risposte importanti e che mi hanno fatto riflettere e mi hanno aiutato ma questa tua risposta ti ha fatto “scendere”. Parlare di “fake” con persone che stanno soffrendo ti fa proprio “piccola”.


Tipico fake.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Fake? Come ti permetti ad insinuare certe cose. Sai cosa ti dico? Ti stimavo per alcune risposte importanti e che mi hanno fatto riflettere e mi hanno aiutato ma questa tua risposta ti ha fatto “scendere”. Parlare di “fake” con persone che stanno soffrendo ti fa proprio “piccola”.


ma la fai finita di offendere? dispensi insulti a tutti, ma chi ti credi di essere?


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma la fai finita di offendere? dispensi insulti a tutti, ma chi ti credi di essere?


Offendere? Ma ce la fai? Cioè Brunetta mi ha dato del “fake” e poi sarei io ad offendere?


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tipico fake.


Guarda non rispondo più a queste provocazioni. C’è gente qui che mi ha scritto privatamente e li ringrazio pubblicamente. Sei di fronte ad un uomo tradito che sta male, che soffre e le conclusioni sono che sono un “fake”. Come se la gente ha tempo da perdere e aprire un post con oltre 3000 risposte. Non siamo su tiktok o Instagram che si diventa influenzer e guadagnare da ciò. Siamo solo in un forum e si cerca confronti e aiuto, sopratutto per persone che sono in difficoltà, che sono in confusione. Ma … fa niente, continua a pensarla come vuoi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quello sicuro. Litigano e si prendono in giro dalla mattina alla sera


Purtroppo ho visto famiglie dividersi i figli proprio come ipotizzi tu. 
Ed è nato un astio maggiore tra i fratelli che poi ha coinvolto i genitori accusati di preferenze. 
Non è una grande idea te lo assicuro


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho visto famiglie dividersi i figli proprio come ipotizzi tu.
> Ed è nato un astio maggiore tra i fratelli che poi ha coinvolto i genitori accusati di preferenze.
> Non è una grande idea te lo assicuro


Ma è una cosa che può ipotizzare chi non ha figli o può fare chi non capisce nulla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è una cosa che può ipotizzare chi non ha figli o può fare chi non capisce nulla.


Quello che conoscevo non capivano proprio un cazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quello che conoscevo non capivano proprio un cazzo.


Appunto.
Io non ho mai visto chi, tradito, pensando alla ipotesi della separazione, non sia straziato per i figli, per mille ragioni intuibili. Chi pensa che non ci siano problemi e di poter risolvere separandone due e non preoccupandosi di quello fuori casa, non  sa cosa siano i figli. Se è vero, altro che tradirlo...


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho visto famiglie dividersi i figli proprio come ipotizzi tu.
> Ed è nato un astio maggiore tra i fratelli che poi ha coinvolto i genitori accusati di preferenze.
> Non è una grande idea te lo assicuro


Ma Ginevra io non intendo dividere e gestirli come pacchi postali. Premesso che attualmente non è mia (ne sua) intenzione separarsi. Ma ci penso quale sarebbe il modo migliore per gestire i figli nel caso. Penso (ma non ho esperienza in merito, che lasciargli il libero arbitrio sia la cosa migliore. Visto che non sono più bambini, attrezzare entrambe gli appartamenti in modo da accoglierli senza problemi quando vogliono. Certo un minimo di organizzazione di vuole, ma se succede che un figlio viene da me la porta è aperta come e quando vuole è sono sicuro che lo stesso sarebbe per lei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Io non ho mai visto chi, tradito, pensando alla ipotesi della separazione, non sia straziato per i figli, per mille ragioni intuibili. Chi pensa che non ci siano problemi e di poter risolvere separandone due e non preoccupandosi di quello fuori casa, non  sa cosa siano i figli. Se è vero, altro che tradirlo...


Sin dall'inizio comunque si è dimostrato uno che gestisce il rapporto casalingo in modo molto razionale.
Viaggi, cene, divertimento, lei che pulisce la cucina, lui sul divano coi figli.
Non so se sia un fake o meno, però di persone così c'è ne sono.
Come ci sono quelli che una volta separati vanno fuori a cena una volta alla settimana coi figli, ma non li vogliono a casa a dormire ( parlo di un papà), visto che ormai hanno 16 anni già mangiare insieme non è cosa da poco


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma Ginevra io non intendo dividere e gestirli come pacchi postali. Premesso che attualmente non è mia (ne sua) intenzione separarsi. Ma ci penso quale sarebbe il modo migliore per gestire i figli nel caso. Penso (ma non ho esperienza in merito, che lasciargli il libero arbitrio sia la cosa migliore. Visto che non sono più bambini, attrezzare entrambe gli appartamenti in modo da accoglierli senza problemi quando vogliono. Certo un minimo di organizzazione di vuole, ma se succede che un figlio viene da me la porta è aperta come e quando vuole è sono sicuro che lo stesso sarebbe per lei.


Ne sono convinta, nel caso sono loro a dover scegliere dove vivere. 
Comunque non vanno aumentati/alimentati i loro dissapori


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Io non ho mai visto chi, tradito, pensando alla ipotesi della separazione, non sia straziato per i figli, per mille ragioni intuibili. Chi pensa che non ci siano problemi e di poter risolvere separandone due e non preoccupandosi di quello fuori casa, non  sa cosa siano i figli. Se è vero, altro che tradirlo...


E qui ritorniamo indietro come i gamberi. Premesso che non siamo tutti uguali, aggiungiamo anche che le situazioni familiari sono tutte diverse una dall’ altra, chiudiamo il cerchio dicendo che non sono dei bambini, aggiungendo che (penso) che non sia ingestibile ma che per la nostra situazione non porterebbe ad un disastro totale con mancanze verso i figli. Detto ciò, certo che dispiace per i ragazzi, ma non è quello che frena una separazione. Quindi vuoi dirmi che sarebbe giusto che 2 persone restano insieme senza amore per i figli? Che tristezza. Brunetta, proprio tu mi parlavi della indissolubilità del matrimonio, il prete mi ha anche detto di non trascurare la moglie per i figli. Di considerare la famiglia nella sua completezza e ha chiuso dicendomi ricorda che quando cresceranno e si faranno la loro famiglia,  tu resterai con tua moglie (anche se loro verranno a trovarti e magari diventerai nonno), ma il percorso di invecchiamento insieme sarà tra marito e moglie.


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a quell'età decidono i figli con chi vogliono stare


Era una battuta la mia.



Alberto ha detto:


> Oppure una coppia non si deve separare solo per problemi di gestione di figli?


Mai detto, anzi, io sono contro al rimanere insieme per i figli. Sempre detto.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sin dall'inizio comunque si è dimostrato uno che gestisce il rapporto casalingo in modo molto razionale.
> Viaggi, cene, divertimento, lei che pulisce la cucina, lui sul divano coi figli.
> Non so se sia un fake o meno, però di persone così c'è ne sono.
> Come ci sono quelli che una volta separati vanno fuori a cena una volta alla settimana coi figli, ma non li vogliono a casa a dormire ( parlo di un papà), visto che ormai hanno 16 anni già mangiare insieme non è cosa da poco


Ginevra, hai detto cose giuste. Anche se, per il lavoro che faccio spesso rientro molto dopo di lei, quindi capitava spesso che era lei ad occuparsi della cucina. Sicuramente ho il “mea culpa” e ho realizzato che si può sempre migliorare. Per esempio penso che molti uomini cucinano (questo L’ ho sempre fatto), ma pochi stirano, ecco… per intenderci, quando lei stirava , stavo si con i figli sul divano, ora, sto con lei, non stiro, però magari nel mentre tiro fuori gli indumenti dalla lavatrice (che va sempre ), stendò e se non ho altro da fare metto della musica e sto con lei finché finisce. Questa cosa mi ha “distrutto” da una parte, ma devo ammettere che ho capito che si può fare di più e lei stessa mi ha detto che mi vede più presente, si sente più amata.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta, nel caso sono loro a dover scegliere dove vivere.
> Comunque non vanno aumentati/alimentati i loro dissapori


Certo Ginevra. Sono qui per questo, per me è una situazione nuova, mi ha stravolto la vita è i pensieri. Sono confuso e prendo tutti i messaggi per oro colato, molti con le pinze, molti riflettendoci su bene e farne tesoro.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Offendere? Ma ce la fai? Cioè Brunetta mi ha dato del “fake” e poi sarei io ad offendere?


Sei offensivo
Scrivermi “ma ce la fai?” È offensivo
Anche a me hai rivolto spesso toni offensivi 
Poi se ti dico che irriti ti risenti pure
Ma visto che le cose sono scritte e che prima di inviare si può rileggere
Rileggiti che è meglio 

fai così anche con tua moglie vero?


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E qui ritorniamo indietro come i gamberi. Premesso che non siamo tutti uguali, aggiungiamo anche che le situazioni familiari sono tutte diverse una dall’ altra, chiudiamo il cerchio dicendo che non sono dei bambini, aggiungendo che (penso) che non sia ingestibile ma che per la nostra situazione non porterebbe ad un disastro totale con mancanze verso i figli. Detto ciò, certo che dispiace per i ragazzi, ma non è quello che frena una separazione. Quindi vuoi dirmi che sarebbe giusto che 2 persone restano insieme senza amore per i figli? Che tristezza. Brunetta, proprio tu mi parlavi della indissolubilità del matrimonio, il prete mi ha anche detto di non trascurare la moglie per i figli. Di considerare la famiglia nella sua completezza e ha chiuso dicendomi ricorda che quando cresceranno e si faranno la loro famiglia,  tu resterai con tua moglie (anche se loro verranno a trovarti e magari diventerai nonno), ma il percorso di invecchiamento insieme sarà tra marito e moglie.


Io ho parlato di indissolubilità del matrimonio 
Non hai proprio la minima memoria


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di indissolubilità del matrimonio
> Non hai proprio la minima memoria


Scusa ci sono oltre 3000 messaggi e faccio fatica a ricordare chi scrive. Comunque mi è rimasta in mente questa cosa.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sei offensivo
> Scrivermi “ma ce la fai?” È offensivo
> Anche a me hai rivolto spesso toni offensivi
> Poi se ti dico che irriti ti risenti pure
> ...


Sicuramente ho dei difetti come tutti. Ma, delle volte attacco quando mi sento attaccato e la mia risposta è la conseguenza del fatto che mi hai offeso  quando è stata Brunetta a darmi del “fake”. Non è offensivo dire una cosa del genere ad una persona che sta soffrendo perché è stato tradito. Con mia moglie? Beh…. Come tutti delle volte attacco e delle volte incasso. Ma ti garantisco che siamo andati sempre avanti senza litigare, dialogando e con rispetto…. Naturalmente fino a quello che ha combinato.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ginevra, hai detto cose giuste. Anche se, per il lavoro che faccio spesso rientro molto dopo di lei, quindi capitava spesso che era lei ad occuparsi della cucina. Sicuramente ho il “mea culpa” e ho realizzato che si può sempre migliorare. Per esempio penso che molti uomini cucinano (questo L’ ho sempre fatto), ma pochi stirano, ecco… per intenderci, quando lei stirava , stavo si con i figli sul divano, ora, sto con lei, non stiro, però magari nel mentre tiro fuori gli indumenti dalla lavatrice (che va sempre ), stendò e se non ho altro da fare metto della musica e sto con lei finché finisce. Questa cosa mi ha “distrutto” da una parte, ma devo ammettere che ho capito che si può fare di più e lei stessa mi ha detto che mi vede più presente, si sente più amata.


Lei verso te dov'è migliorata ?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sin dall'inizio comunque si è dimostrato uno che gestisce il rapporto casalingo in modo molto razionale.
> Viaggi, cene, divertimento, lei che pulisce la cucina, lui sul divano coi figli.
> Non so se sia un fake o meno, però di persone così c'è ne sono.
> Come ci sono quelli che una volta separati vanno fuori a cena una volta alla settimana coi figli, ma non li vogliono a casa a dormire ( parlo di un papà), visto che ormai hanno 16 anni già mangiare insieme non è cosa da poco


Hai ragione. Sono troppo ottimista per pensare che siano reali certi personaggi.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lei verso te dov'è migliorata ?


Lei la vedo più affettuosa, si avvicina spesso, mi cerca spesso e anche a letto abbiamo scoperto (entrambi) una “doppia giovinezza”, ma sinceramente vedo un maggior cambiamento in me. Ma può essere anche che forse ero io ad avere maggiori mancanze. È anche vero che in questo momento difficile, di confusione, non sono abbastanza lucido e obbiettivo.


----------



## Alberto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Sono troppo ottimista per pensare che siano reali certi personaggi.


Sono reale credimi. Con i miei pregi e i miei difetti. Cosa ti fa pensare che non sia reale? Ho scritto di tutto e di più, come fai ad avere dubbi?


----------



## Etta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sono reale credimi. Con i miei pregi e i miei difetti. Cosa ti fa pensare che non sia reale? Ho scritto di tutto e di più, come fai ad avere dubbi?


In effetti un fake, solitamente, non scrive così tanto e non si connette così spesso.


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In effetti un fake, solitamente, non scrive così tanto e non si connette così spesso.


Brava Etta. Per me è un chiodo fisso, L’ ultimo mio pensiero prima di addormentarmi  è il tradimento ricevuto ed è lo stesso pensiero è al mio risveglio, naturalmente parlo di poche ore di sonno (le uniche ore dove finalmente sono sereno… incubi a parte), mi addormento oltre mezzanotte e se va bene mi sveglio alle 5.


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brava Etta. Per me è un chiodo fisso, L’ ultimo mio pensiero prima di addormentarmi  è il tradimento ricevuto ed è lo stesso pensiero è al mio risveglio, naturalmente parlo di poche ore di sonno (le uniche ore dove finalmente sono sereno… incubi a parte), mi addormento oltre mezzanotte e se va bene mi sveglio alle 5.


Anche il mio lo sarebbe se scoprissi un tradimento. Tu però sei stato anche troppo buono dico davvero.


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche il mio lo sarebbe se scoprissi un tradimento. Tu però sei stato anche troppo buono dico davvero.


Troppo buono? Meno male che qualcuno fa questa osservazione. Qui ho letto di tutto e di più, compreso offese, “tifo per lei”, ecc…..


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Troppo buono? Meno male che qualcuno fa questa osservazione. Qui ho letto di tutto e di più, compreso offese, “tifo per lei”, ecc…..


Sì perché io diventerei agguerrita se scoprissi un tradimento. Quindi, in relazione a come reagirei io, ti vedo troppo buono.


----------



## ionio36 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> C’è poco da affinare. Sei leggermente “de coccio”. L’ ho ripetuto 1000 volte, non è stata scoperta, ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà.


Si ma dopo che le avevi messo pressione!!
Non è stata proprio spontanea!
Per spontanea, io intendo che magari dopo cena ti avesse detto: "ascolta ,volevo parlarti di una cosa".
Quindi non è come c'è la racconti!


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Si ma dopo che le avevi messo pressione!!
> Non è stata proprio spontanea!
> Per spontanea, io intendo che magari dopo cena ti avesse detto: "ascolta ,volevo parlarti di una cosa".
> Quindi non è come c'è la racconti!


Vabbè ma non sottilizziamo. 
C'è anche chi nega di fronte all' evidenza...


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Si ma dopo che le avevi messo pressione!!
> Non è stata proprio spontanea!
> Per spontanea, io intendo che magari dopo cena ti avesse detto: "ascolta ,volevo parlarti di una cosa".
> Quindi non è come c'è la racconti!


Ionio, la mia pressione  è stata quella di chiedere “cosa c’è”, perché l’ avevo vista con un nervosismo diverso dal solito. Detto questo, poteva dirmi di tutto e di più, per esempio…. Poteva dire “giornata pesante in ufficio, ho litigato con una collega, sono uscita stremata dal centro sportivo, ho mal di pancia, sono andata a fare la spesa ed ho litigato al parcheggio, con la cassiera,…ecc…” insomma… poteva raccontarmi il mondo. Lei voleva dirmelo subito ma non sapeva come aprire il discorso, ha colto la mia domanda per farlo. Tieni presente che da quando è entrata in casa a quando gli ho fatto la domanda è passato circa 15/20 minuti (non ho calcolato ma credimi veramente poco), gli ho fatto questa domanda 2 volte e da lì la confessione. Immediata.


----------



## ivanl (15 Dicembre 2022)

Sempre di tuo marito parli, giusto?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Secondo me sta donna, senza voler offendere nessuno è stata un po’ ingnorantotta in materia. In ogni caso sbagliando si impara, chi di noi del resto non ha mai fatto errori nella propria relazione. Alla prossima farà meglio. E tutti vissero felici e contenti. Peraltro Alberto mi chiedo cosa fai qui se sei così convinto della bontà dei tuoi atteggiamenti. Esattamente qui cosa cerchi? Mica devi convincere noi che stai bene da cornuto.


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mica devi convincere noi che stai bene da cornuto.


Ma poi come si fa a stare bene da cornuti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Secondo me sta donna, senza voler offendere nessuno è stata un po’ ingnorantotta in materia. In ogni caso sbagliando si impara, chi di noi del resto non ha mai fatto errori nella propria relazione. Alla prossima farà meglio. E tutti vissero felici e contenti. Peraltro Alberto mi chiedo cosa fai qui se sei così convinto della bontà dei tuoi atteggiamenti. Esattamente qui cosa cerchi? Mica devi convincere noi che stai bene da cornuto.


incoraggiamento a credere alla bontà della confessione.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> incoraggiamento a credere alla bontà della confessione.


sentirsi dire che è bravo


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma poi come si fa a stare bene da cornuti?


lo chiedi spesso, e se hai letto gli interventi di alcuni traditi si accetta l'accaduto non lo si perdona.
Ma si vuol tenere la famiglia unita, ognuno con le proprie ragioni
Chi non riesce si separa.
Tu non lo faresti altri sì.
Tu sei vendicativa, altri preferiscono andare per la propria strada e dimostrare di stare meglio senza il partner.
Tu sei rancorosa, altri soffrono e cercano di stare meglio


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sicuramente ho dei difetti come tutti. Ma, delle volte attacco quando mi sento attaccato e la mia risposta è la conseguenza del fatto che min hainroreso quando è stata Brunetta a darmi del “fake”. Non è offensivo dire una cosa del genere ad una persona che sta soffrendo perché è stato tradito. Con mia moglie? Beh…. Come tutti delle volte attacco e delle volte incasso. Ma ti garantisco che siamo andati sempre avanti senza litigare, dialogando e con rispetto…. Naturalmente fino a quello che ha combinato.


se non sai rispondere senza offendere è una cosa grave, mi immagino come devi essere con le persone che non ti danno sempre ragione, impara a controllarti
tua moglie sopporterà il tuo atteggiamento da superiore finché le durerà il senso di colpa, quando sarai più fastidioso di quello che lei può sopportare, litigherete e di brutto


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sentirsi dire che è bravo


che è un brav'uomo a perdonare , che lei ha commesso una leggerezza e insieme ce la si può fare.
Incoraggiamento ad andare avanti e via dicendo


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo chiedi spesso, e se hai letto gli interventi di alcuni traditi si accetta l'accaduto non lo si perdona.
> Ma si vuol tenere la famiglia unita, ognuno con le proprie ragioni
> Chi non riesce si separa.
> Tu non lo faresti altri sì.
> ...


più che altro, mandare avanti l'orgoglio è da imbecilli





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che è un brav'uomo a perdonare , che lei ha commesso una leggerezza e insieme ce la si può fare.
> Incoraggiamento ad andare avanti e via dicendo


e come non si sente dire che è buono, santo, caritatevole e fantastico, offende


----------



## Venice30 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Solo io considero il termine cornuto, profondamente offensivo???


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Solo io considero il termine cornuto, profondamente offensivo???


dubito che pinco volesse essere gentile


----------



## Venice30 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dubito che pinco volesse essere gentile


Lo so


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non sottilizziamo.
> C'è anche chi nega di fronte all' evidenza...


Esatto. Aggiungo che non c’è stata una grossa pressione, semplicemente la domanda “cosa c’è “ ripetuta  2 volte. Se non è confessione questa….


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> più che altro, mandare avanti l'orgoglio è da imbecilli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Più che da imbecilli dimostra quanto si è dipendenti dall'altro. L'incapacità di stare soli. 

E invece Alberto vuole riconoscimento e merito


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Solo io considero il termine cornuto, profondamente offensivo???


Trovo stupido l’uso di quel termine. Ma in questo caso non ho l’aspettativa che possa capirlo


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Più che da imbecilli dimostra quanto si è dipendenti dall'altro. L'incapacità di stare soli.
> 
> E invece Alberto vuole riconoscimento e merito


si è dipendenti dall'altro ma si vuol fare finta di essere stocazzo

sul merito, io non sono brava a  mentire


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo chiedi spesso, e se hai letto gli interventi di alcuni traditi si accetta l'accaduto non lo si perdona.
> Ma si vuol tenere la famiglia unita, ognuno con le proprie ragioni
> Chi non riesce si separa.
> Tu non lo faresti altri sì.
> ...


Ma si soffre anche se si è rancorosi anche perché se non si soffrisse non si porterebbe nemmeno rancore.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che è un brav'uomo a perdonare , che lei ha commesso una *leggerezza* e insieme ce la si può fare.
> Incoraggiamento ad andare avanti e via dicendo


Leggerezza?


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Secondo me sta donna, senza voler offendere nessuno è stata un po’ ingnorantotta in materia. In ogni caso sbagliando si impara, chi di noi del resto non ha mai fatto errori nella propria relazione. Alla prossima farà meglio. E tutti vissero felici e contenti. Peraltro Alberto mi chiedo cosa fai qui se sei così convinto della bontà dei tuoi atteggiamenti. Esattamente qui cosa cerchi? Mica devi convincere noi che stai bene da cornuto.


Certo che “certa gente” (come te) pensa che siamo tutti robot, tutti uguali. Forse L’ ignorantotto sei tu (senza offendere nessuno). Come già detto più volte, lei ha confessato!!!! Non è stato scoperto il tradimento. Quindi perché parti dicendo “la prox volta” ? Mi sa tanto di maschilista oltre che ragionare a mente chiusa”.
Detto questo, il motivo della mia  presenza qui, è stato detto piu volte. Va bhe…. Te lo ripeto…(segnatelo però mica posso scriverlo e ripeterlo sempre). Lei mi ha tradito, ha confessato, io non riesco a perdonare ne a lasciarla. Sto facendo il possibile per restare insieme, il rapporto nel complesso è migliorato per una serie di cose (che non sto ancora a ripetere ma puoi trovarlo nelle vecchie mie risposte), ma, mi sento sull’ ottovolante, ho degli sbalzi di umore simile ad un bipolare, e sono molto instabile. Delle volte penso di restare con lei e che questa cosa
Che è successa deve servire per migliorare entrambi, delle altre volte penso a lei che è in motel e quindi mi viene voglia di cacciarla. Qui ho trovato molte persone che mi hanno aiutato dicendomi cose interessanti e che mi hanno fatto riflettere…. Però ho trovato anche tanta gente che risponde ridendo,  Scrivendo cose offensive… insomma di tutto e di più. Naturalmente alcuni mi rendono più confuso, altri li faccio scivolare ma molti li ho ringraziato per l’ aiuto.
Infine… quando ho scritto che sto bene da cornuto? Ho sempre scritto che questa cosa mi ha stravolto la vita,  che mi sento bipolare e anche borderline, che soffro come un cane, che piango da quasi 6 mesi, che mi sento sull’ ottovolante e che sono in mezzo ad uno tsunami….quindi starei bene?


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che “certa gente” (come te) pensa che siamo tutti robot, tutti uguali. Forse L’ ignorantotto sei tu (senza offendere nessuno). Come già detto più volte, lei ha confessato!!!! Non è stato scoperto il tradimento. Quindi perché parti dicendo “la prox volta” ? Mi sa tanto di maschilista oltre che ragionare a mente chiusa”.
> Detto questo, il motivo della mia  presenza qui, è stato detto piu volte. Va bhe…. Te lo ripeto…(segnatelo però mica posso scriverlo e ripeterlo sempre). Lei mi ha tradito, ha confessato, io non riesco a perdonare ne a lasciarla. Sto facendo il possibile per restare insieme, il rapporto nel complesso è migliorato per una serie di cose (che non sto ancora a ripetere ma puoi trovarlo nelle vecchie mie risposte), ma, mi sento sull’ ottovolante, ho degli sbalzi di umore simile ad un bipolare, e sono molto instabile. Delle volte penso di restare con lei e che questa cosa
> Che è successa deve servire per migliorare entrambi, delle altre volte penso a lei che è in motel e quindi mi viene voglia di cacciarla. Qui ho trovato molte persone che mi hanno aiutato dicendomi cose interessanti e che mi hanno fatto riflettere…. Però ho trovato anche tanta gente che risponde ridendo,  Scrivendo cose offensive… insomma di tutto e di più. Naturalmente alcuni mi rendono più confuso, altri li faccio scivolare ma molti li ho ringraziato per l’ aiuto.


sei su un forum...decidi te quali interventi possono essere utili per farti stare meglio...


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> È una bella donna e ho già scritto diverse volte che ha avuto e ha ancora parecchi corteggiatori e ha molte persone che la lusingano. Gli ho fatto la stessa domanda.. “come mainquesta volta è andata così?” Questa volta è andata in modo diverso perché si trovava il tizio al centro sportivo 2/3 volte a settimana e alle faceva una corte serrata, continua, insistente, oltre al fatto che è un giovanotto e si è sentita lusingata esser corteggiata da una persona con una decina di anni in meno. Che sono ad un bivio lo so da parecchio tempo. Mi sono dato del tempo fin dall’ inizio dove avevo la forte tentazione di chiudere tutto, ho ingoiato, pianto, sofferto, mi sono disperato, nella speranza di riuscire a prendere una strada definitiva, ma …. Porca miseria sononpassati più di 5 mesi e mi trovo a punto è a capo. Non riesco ad andare avanti accettando quello che è successo, ne riesco a lasciarla.


Il tuo approccio è sbagliato perché tendi a considerare tua moglie un soggetto passivo.
E' questo che intendevo per "distanza".
Comprendo che ti sia necessario per trovare accettabile quanto è accaduto.
"E' una bella donna": non c'entra niente. Tradiscono anche le donne che non sono belle, non è per merito o valore che si tradisce.
"il tizio le faceva una corte serrata": se la corte non ti interessa, il tizio lo mandi a cagare. Se lui ti fa una corte serrata è perché gli concedi lo spazio.
Per una donna, ma anche un uomo sposati, bisogna a volte superare l'ostacolo dovuto alla situazione. 
La corte "serrata" è un modo per arrivare al risultato lasciando che la persona si abitui e prenda coscienza della sua volontà. Ma se fai entrare una persona nella tua vita, lasciando che ti "faccia una corte serrata" è perché qualche pensiero lo hai fatto fin da subito.
"5 mesi": sono pochi. Ci vuole un anno, forse due, per arrivare a una conclusione razionale. Se vorrai convivere con lei devi arrivare a conoscerla, ma questo implica il fatto che lei sarà per te diversa da come la vedi ora.


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sei su un forum...decidi te quali interventi possono essere utili per farti stare meglio...


Sinceramente leggo tutto e cerco di estrapolare le cose più giuste e interessanti, non quelle che mi fanno stare bene, perché non voglio sentimi dire che che mi piacerebbe ma voglio leggere di tutto e di più, cose belle e cose brutte, purché siano cose interessanti, da riflessione e non offese, sberleffi e stupidate.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che “certa gente” (come te) pensa che siamo tutti robot, tutti uguali. Forse L’ ignorantotto sei tu (senza offendere nessuno). Come già detto più volte, lei ha confessato!!!! Non è stato scoperto il tradimento. Quindi perché parti dicendo “la prox volta” ? Mi sa tanto di maschilista oltre che ragionare a mente chiusa”.
> Detto questo, il motivo della mia  presenza qui, è stato detto piu volte. Va bhe…. Te lo ripeto…(segnatelo però mica posso scriverlo e ripeterlo sempre). Lei mi ha tradito, ha confessato, io non riesco a perdonare ne a lasciarla. Sto facendo il possibile per restare insieme, il rapporto nel complesso è migliorato per una serie di cose (che non sto ancora a ripetere ma puoi trovarlo nelle vecchie mie risposte), ma, mi sento sull’ ottovolante, ho degli sbalzi di umore simile ad un bipolare, e sono molto instabile. Delle volte penso di restare con lei e che questa cosa
> Che è successa deve servire per migliorare entrambi, delle altre volte penso a lei che è in motel e quindi mi viene voglia di cacciarla. Qui ho trovato molte persone che mi hanno aiutato dicendomi cose interessanti e che mi hanno fatto riflettere…. Però ho trovato anche tanta gente che risponde ridendo,  Scrivendo cose offensive… insomma di tutto e di più. Naturalmente alcuni mi rendono più confuso, altri li faccio scivolare ma molti li ho ringraziato per l’ aiuto.
> Infine… quando ho scritto che sto bene da cornuto? Ho sempre scritto che questa cosa mi ha stravolto la vita,  che mi sento bipolare e anche borderline, che soffro come un cane, che piango da quasi 6 mesi, che mi sento sull’ ottovolante e che sono in mezzo ad uno tsunami….quindi starei bene?


E' normale,  è stress post traumatico.
Il tradimento scoperto è un trauma. 
Stai male per questo.
Qualsiasi decisione andrai a prendere ora sarà conseguenza del tuo stato, quindi non ponderata.
Ci sono passato anch'io.


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> non offese, sberleffi e stupidate.


Eh qua dentro ti ci devi abituare mi sa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sinceramente leggo tutto e cerco di estrapolare le cose più giuste e interessanti, non quelle che mi fanno stare bene, perché non voglio sentimi dire che che mi piacerebbe ma voglio leggere di tutto e di più, cose belle e cose brutte, purché siano cose interessanti, da riflessione e non offese, sberleffi e stupidate.


Tante volte fanno comodo anche quelle....sono comunque argomentazioni su cui pensare e che nessuno al di fuori del forum, nella vita reale, verrebbe a dirti anche se lo pensasse.


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il tuo approccio è sbagliato perché tendi a considerare tua moglie un soggetto passivo.
> E' questo che intendevo per "distanza".
> Comprendo che ti sia necessario per trovare accettabile quanto è accaduto.
> "E' una bella donna": non c'entra niente. Tradiscono anche le donne che non sono belle, non è per merito o valore che si tradisce.
> ...


Molto interessante la tua riflessione. D’altronde hai proprio ragione, lei ha dato spazio al suo corteggiamento, poteva stopparlo subito. L’
Ha fatto la prima volta ma poi quando è tornato all’ attacco non ha poi posto la resistenza necessaria e probabilmente lui ha capito che non gli era indifferente. L’
Anno/2 auspicato da te mi spaventa. Già questi 6 mesi sono stati molto pesanti e pensavo di fare qualche passo…. Delle volte passo qualche giorno che sto meglio, penso a quel punto che sto migliorando e che L’ arrivo sia vicino… poi da un giorno all’ altro il tarlo inizia a fare il suo lavoro, inizio a piangere, torno a pensare  a soffrire, a stare male e questo poi dura per qualche giorno, per poi invece trovare un po’ Dot tranquillità magari per qualche ora e nel giro di qualche ora successiva tornare a piangere. Insomma…. Non sto per niente bene.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che “certa gente” (come te) pensa che siamo tutti robot, tutti uguali. Forse L’ ignorantotto sei tu (senza offendere nessuno). Come già detto più volte, lei ha confessato!!!! Non è stato scoperto il tradimento. Quindi perché parti dicendo “la prox volta” ? Mi sa tanto di maschilista oltre che ragionare a mente chiusa”.
> Detto questo, il motivo della mia  presenza qui, è stato detto piu volte. Va bhe…. Te lo ripeto…(segnatelo però mica posso scriverlo e ripeterlo sempre). Lei mi ha tradito, ha confessato, io non riesco a perdonare ne a lasciarla. Sto facendo il possibile per restare insieme, il rapporto nel complesso è migliorato per una serie di cose (che non sto ancora a ripetere ma puoi trovarlo nelle vecchie mie risposte), ma, mi sento sull’ ottovolante, ho degli sbalzi di umore simile ad un bipolare, e sono molto instabile. Delle volte penso di restare con lei e che questa cosa
> Che è successa deve servire per migliorare entrambi, delle altre volte penso a lei che è in motel e quindi mi viene voglia di cacciarla. Qui ho trovato molte persone che mi hanno aiutato dicendomi cose interessanti e che mi hanno fatto riflettere…. Però ho trovato anche tanta gente che risponde ridendo,  Scrivendo cose offensive… insomma di tutto e di più. Naturalmente alcuni mi rendono più confuso, altri li faccio scivolare ma molti li ho ringraziato per l’ aiuto.
> Infine… quando ho scritto che sto bene da cornuto? Ho sempre scritto che questa cosa mi ha stravolto la vita,  che mi sento bipolare e anche borderline, che soffro come un cane, che piango da quasi 6 mesi, che mi sento sull’ ottovolante e che sono in mezzo ad uno tsunami….quindi starei bene?


Comunque buttare nel cesso un matrimonio per un tradimento, uno solo, fosse pure di tre mesi e non di un’ora, sarebbe da deficiente.
Davvero continui a piangere?
È un problema di ferita narcisistica. Cerca online cosa significa.
Si prova anche per cose irrilevanti e si supera.
Se non riesci vai da uno psicoterapeuta.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che “certa gente” (come te) pensa che siamo tutti robot, tutti uguali. Forse L’ ignorantotto sei tu (senza offendere nessuno). Come già detto più volte, lei ha confessato!!!! Non è stato scoperto il tradimento. Quindi perché parti dicendo “la prox volta” ? Mi sa tanto di maschilista oltre che ragionare a mente chiusa”.
> Detto questo, il motivo della mia  presenza qui, è stato detto piu volte. Va bhe…. Te lo ripeto…(segnatelo però mica posso scriverlo e ripeterlo sempre). Lei mi ha tradito, ha confessato, io non riesco a perdonare ne a lasciarla. Sto facendo il possibile per restare insieme, il rapporto nel complesso è migliorato per una serie di cose (che non sto ancora a ripetere ma puoi trovarlo nelle vecchie mie risposte), ma, mi sento sull’ ottovolante, ho degli sbalzi di umore simile ad un bipolare, e sono molto instabile. Delle volte penso di restare con lei e che questa cosa
> Che è successa deve servire per migliorare entrambi, delle altre volte penso a lei che è in motel e quindi mi viene voglia di cacciarla. Qui ho trovato molte persone che mi hanno aiutato dicendomi cose interessanti e che mi hanno fatto riflettere…. Però ho trovato anche tanta gente che risponde ridendo,  Scrivendo cose offensive… insomma di tutto e di più. Naturalmente alcuni mi rendono più confuso, altri li faccio scivolare ma molti li ho ringraziato per l’ aiuto.
> Infine… quando ho scritto che sto bene da cornuto? Ho sempre scritto che questa cosa mi ha stravolto la vita,  che mi sento bipolare e anche borderline, che soffro come un cane, che piango da quasi 6 mesi, che mi sento sull’ ottovolante e che sono in mezzo ad uno tsunami….quindi starei bene?


Comunque per me sei un utente nuovo come me.
Usi proprio i termini specifici del forum...


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma poi come si fa a stare bene da cornuti?


Io sto bene se ho la panza piena. Sinceramente cornuto o non cornuto mi cambia poco.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Se vorrai convivere con lei devi arrivare a conoscerla, ma questo implica il fatto che lei sarà per te diversa da come la vedi ora.


ma infatti il suo problema è questo, lui era convinto che la vita della moglie girasse solo intorno a lui, ai figli, alla famiglia, invece la moglie non è solo l'angelo del focolare, le interessano anche altre cose e questo non lo accetta


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io sto bene se ho la panza piena. Sinceramente cornuto o non cornuto mi cambia poco.


Quindi tu da cornuto stai bene? Ti va bene?


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Quindi tu da cornuto stai bene? Ti va bene?


mi pare che lo abbia scritto, perchè lo richiedi?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> incoraggiamento a credere alla bontà della confessione.


ehhhh caggiafa….


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che “certa gente” (come te) pensa che siamo tutti robot, tutti uguali. Forse L’ ignorantotto sei tu (senza offendere nessuno). Come già detto più volte, lei ha confessato!!!! Non è stato scoperto il tradimento. Quindi perché parti dicendo “la prox volta” ? Mi sa tanto di maschilista oltre che ragionare a mente chiusa”.
> Detto questo, il motivo della mia  presenza qui, è stato detto piu volte. Va bhe…. Te lo ripeto…(segnatelo però mica posso scriverlo e ripeterlo sempre). Lei mi ha tradito, ha confessato, io non riesco a perdonare ne a lasciarla. Sto facendo il possibile per restare insieme, il rapporto nel complesso è migliorato per una serie di cose (che non sto ancora a ripetere ma puoi trovarlo nelle vecchie mie risposte), ma, mi sento sull’ ottovolante, ho degli sbalzi di umore simile ad un bipolare, e sono molto instabile. Delle volte penso di restare con lei e che questa cosa
> Che è successa deve servire per migliorare entrambi, delle altre volte penso a lei che è in motel e quindi mi viene voglia di cacciarla. Qui ho trovato molte persone che mi hanno aiutato dicendomi cose interessanti e che mi hanno fatto riflettere…. Però ho trovato anche tanta gente che risponde ridendo,  Scrivendo cose offensive… insomma di tutto e di più. Naturalmente alcuni mi rendono più confuso, altri li faccio scivolare ma molti li ho ringraziato per l’ aiuto.
> Infine… quando ho scritto che sto bene da cornuto? Ho sempre scritto che questa cosa mi ha stravolto la vita,  che mi sento bipolare e anche borderline, che soffro come un cane, che piango da quasi 6 mesi, che mi sento sull’ ottovolante e che sono in mezzo ad uno tsunami….quindi starei bene?


Leggi Danny e impara ….


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque buttare nel cesso un matrimonio per un tradimento, uno solo, fosse pure di tre mesi e non di un’ora, sarebbe da deficiente.


E chi lo dice? Non tutti riescono a superare un tradimento. 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io sto bene se ho la panza piena. Sinceramente cornuto o non cornuto mi cambia poco.


Vabbè ma nel tuo caso lo siete entrambi e siete d’accordo. Io intendo quando il cornuto è solo uno nella coppia.


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' normale,  è stress post traumatico.
> Il tradimento scoperto è un trauma.
> Stai male per questo.
> Qualsiasi decisione andrai a prendere ora sarà conseguenza del tuo stato, quindi non ponderata.
> Ci sono passato anch'io.


Tua moglie ti ha tradito? Come è proseguito?
Quindi vuoi dire che faccio bene a “temporeggiare”? Lei sa che sono in stend-by, sa che siamo ancora insieme perché ci stiamo provando, ma entrambi non sappiamo come finirà.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

nessuno sa mai come finirà


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque buttare nel cesso un matrimonio per un tradimento, uno solo, fosse pure di tre mesi e non di un’ora, sarebbe da deficiente.
> Davvero continui a piangere?
> È un problema di ferita narcisistica. Cerca online cosa significa.
> Si prova anche per cose irrilevanti e si supera.
> Se non riesci vai da uno psicoterapeuta.


Si brunetta piango ancora. So cosa è il disturbo narcisistico (perché è un disturbo della personalità anche quello). Ma non ho quei tratti, ho studiato qualcosa di psicologia (per questo
Ho citato più volte il bipolare e il borderline dove tra L’ altro quest’ ultimo ha diverse sfaccettature è una di queste è la
Diramazione narcisistica)  e credimi non lo sono. Se parli solo di ferita che somiglia ad un aspetto narcisistico ci può stare ma che sia così no. 
Per la tua riflessione sul buttare all aria un matrimonio per un tradimento…. Beh… se devo ragionare con la testa sooo d’accordo con te, ma poi subentrano tante situazioni mentali che ti portano a stare male, a soffrire, a piangere ad avere quel pensiero tutto il giorno ad andare a letto stremato. Aggiungo che sto combattendo per una volta che è andata in motel e l’ ha confessato la sera stessa sentendosi male e non capendo lei stessa come abbia potuto fare una cosa del genere, figurati una relazione di 3 mesi, dove c’è di mezzo anche del sentimento, sotterfugi continui, bugie e consideriamo la riflessione che si torna a casa come se niente fosse e continuare la vita di sempre. In questo caso non avrei avuto dubbi: L’ avrei lasciata.


----------



## ionio36 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ionio, la mia pressione  è stata quella di chiedere “cosa c’è”, perché l’ avevo vista con un nervosismo diverso dal solito. Detto questo, poteva dirmi di tutto e di più, per esempio…. Poteva dire “giornata pesante in ufficio, ho litigato con una collega, sono uscita stremata dal centro sportivo, ho mal di pancia, sono andata a fare la spesa ed ho litigato al parcheggio, con la cassiera,…ecc…” insomma… poteva raccontarmi il mondo. Lei voleva dirmelo subito ma non sapeva come aprire il discorso, ha colto la mia domanda per farlo. Tieni presente che da quando è entrata in casa a quando gli ho fatto la domanda è passato circa 15/20 minuti (non ho calcolato ma credimi veramente poco), gli ho fatto questa domanda 2 volte e da lì la confessione. Immediata.


Ok forse sono stato un po' duro nel giudizio.
Ma allora cosa aspetti a chiudere questa brutta esperienza e come dici anche tu a continuare anche con lei?
Forse a questo punto devi riconoscerle che vuole anche lei salvare il suo matrimonio ed in un certo modo te lo chiede con insistenza.
Non gettarlo alle ortiche, pensando che sia colpa sua. Avrai anche tu le tue responsabilità!


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Leggi Danny e impara ….


Danny per quello che ha scritto lo considero uno spirito guida.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E chi lo dice? Non tutti riescono a superare un tradimento.
> 
> Vabbè ma nel tuo caso lo siete entrambi e siete d’accordo. Io intendo quando il cornuto è solo uno nella coppia.


No no evidentemente non mi hai mai letto a sufficienza. Io mai saputo se mia moglie mi fa corna o meno. Ma dal mio punto di vista mi frega meno di zero. Mi basta che continui a fare la moglie e l’amica e l’amante mia come lo ha sempre fatto. Se avanza qualcosa, proprio perché avanza, a me non serve, lo dia pure a chi vuole lei.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nessuno sa mai come finirà


Non si può mai saperlo…


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ok forse sono stato un po' duro nel giudizio.
> Ma allora cosa aspetti a chiudere questa brutta esperienza e come dici anche tu a continuare anche con lei?
> Forse a questo punto devi riconoscerle che vuole anche lei salvare il suo matrimonio ed in un certo modo te lo chiede con insistenza.
> Non gettarlo alle ortiche, pensando che sia colpa sua. Avrai anche tu le tue responsabilità!


Si… voglio anche io questo. Però proprio lo stare male continuamente da oltre 6 mesi e sentire alcuni utenti che ci sono passati che dicono che ci vorranno anni e che neanche ci sia la certezza che anche dopo anni si riesca a vivere bene… fa riflettere molto e non fa prendere una decisione.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non si può mai saperlo…


volevo dire che nessuno si mette insieme pensando di lasciarsi, poi però ci si lascia lo stesso, a prescindere dai tradimenti


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma se devo pigliarmi tutto e poi avere le corna sinceramente anche no.


Questa tua risposta fa capire tante cose. 
Quindi tu non avrai mai un rapporto alla luce del sole.


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no evidentemente non mi hai mai letto a sufficienza. Io mai saputo se mia moglie mi fa corna o meno. Ma dal mio punto di vista mi frega meno di zero. Mi basta che continui a fare la moglie e l’amica e l’amante mia come lo ha sempre fatto. Se avanza qualcosa, proprio perché avanza, a me non serve, lo dia pure a chi vuole lei.


Però mica avevi detto che lo fate anche a 4?


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Questa tua risposta fa capire tante cose.
> Quindi tu non avrai mai un rapporto alla luce del sole.


Cosa c’entra? Non è detto che l’altro possa tradirmi o che comunque io ne venga a conoscenza. Peraltro lo dite sempre voi che non tutti tradiscono no?


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra? Non è detto che l’altro possa tradirmi o che comunque io ne venga a conoscenza. Peraltro lo dite sempre voi che non tutti tradiscono no?


Tu, nella tua risposta, hai dato per scontato che prima o poi le corna "te le pigli".


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Però mica avevi detto che lo fate anche a 4?


Queste mica son corna. Son li anch’io. Le corna son quando le fai di nascosto. Questi sono i nostri giochi di società. C’è chi gioca a tombola e chi va al club prive.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma poi come si fa a stare bene da cornuti?


Chiedilo alla moglie del gestore....
Magari mentre bevete un caffè tutti insieme visto che ormai nella loro coppia ognuno ha un altro...
Le potresti dire che quest estate ti sei scopata il marito a botte di 5 minuti...
Senti la sua risposta...
Magari capisci qualcosa...


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tu, nella tua risposta, hai dato per scontato che prima o poi le corna "te le pigli".


E se dovessi pigliarmele agirò di conseguenza.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Queste mica son corna. Son li anch’io. Le corna son quando le fai di nascosto. Questi sono i nostri giochi di società. C’è chi gioca a tombola e chi va al club prive.


Sì ma infatti intendevo dire che voi siete d’accordo sullo scopare con altre persone ( dato che lo fate a 4 si presume che tu ti trombi anche l’altra lei e tua moglie l’altro lui ).


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chiedilo alla moglie del gestore....
> Magari mentre bevete un caffè tutti insieme visto che ormai nella loro coppia ognuno ha un altro...
> Le potresti dire che quest estate ti sei scopata il marito a botte di 5 minuti...
> Senti la sua risposta...
> Magari capisci qualcosa...


Onestamente di prenderci il caffè mi frega meno di zero.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2022)

[


Alberto ha detto:


> Si… voglio anche io questo. Però proprio lo stare male continuamente da oltre 6 mesi e sentire alcuni utenti che ci sono passati che dicono che ci vorranno anni e che neanche ci sia la certezza che anche dopo anni si riesca a vivere bene… fa riflettere molto e non fa prendere una decisione.


Non farti prendere dall'ansia di dover prendere una decisione.
Quello che faresti ora sarebbe solo il frutto di un tuo tentativo di sta bene in questo momento, o meglio di fuggire da ciò che ti fa stare male.
Ma senza risolvere il trauma, semplicemente allontanandolo dai pensieri del quotidiano.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sinceramente leggo tutto e cerco di estrapolare le cose più giuste e interessanti, non quelle che mi fanno stare bene, perché non voglio sentimi dire che che mi piacerebbe ma voglio leggere di tutto e di più, cose belle e cose brutte, purché siano cose interessanti, da riflessione e non offese, sberleffi e stupidate.


Consiglio sommessamente di mandare a memoria quello che ti ha scritto @danny


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E se dovessi pigliarmele agirò di conseguenza.
> 
> 
> Sì ma infatti intendevo dire che voi siete d’accordo sullo scopare con altre persone ( dato che lo fate a 4 si presume che tu ti trombi anche l’altra lei e tua moglie l’altro lui ).


Io pure laltro mi trombo.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no evidentemente non mi hai mai letto a sufficienza. Io mai saputo se mia moglie mi fa corna o meno. Ma dal mio punto di vista mi frega meno di zero. Mi basta che continui a fare la moglie e l’amica e l’amante mia come lo ha sempre fatto. Se avanza qualcosa, proprio perché avanza, a me non serve, lo dia pure a chi vuole lei.


In linea di principio il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza.

C'è però quel 'mai saputo se mia moglie mi fa corna o meno. Ma dal mio punto di vista mi frega meno di zero' che potrebbe rivelarsi convinzione debole qualora dovessi scoprire che te le fa o che te le ha fatte.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io pure laltro mi trombo.


Avevi detto di no


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In linea di principio il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza.
> 
> C'è però quel 'mai saputo se mia moglie mi fa corna o meno. Ma dal mio punto di vista mi frega meno di zero' che potrebbe rivelarsi convinzione debole qualora dovessi scoprire che te le fa o che te le ha fatte.


Dici bene, potrebbe, come non potrebbe.
Ovviamente si ragiona e si vive con quello che si sa e si ha.
Chi vive invece con quello che sarebbe potuto essere o prababilmente sarà ma di fatto non è, vive abbastanza dimmerda, da quel che vedo.


----------



## ionio36 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si… voglio anche io questo. Però proprio lo stare male continuamente da oltre 6 mesi e sentire alcuni utenti che ci sono passati che dicono che ci vorranno anni e che neanche ci sia la certezza che anche dopo anni si riesca a vivere bene… fa riflettere molto e non fa prendere una decisione.


Ognuno reagisce a modo suo, c'è gente anche che si separa, o a cui viene chiesto da chi ha tradito, di separarsi. In questo caso la sua è stata una richiesta di aiuto! Non negarle la mano. Se aspetti troppo potrebbe annegare! Ed anche il tuo matrimonio


----------



## ionio36 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pensa a quante cose belle potrete fare assieme!
Non tormentarti ne tormentarla!
Significa passare ad un livello più alto di relazione! Il sesso è solo una componente e forse alla lunga, non la più importante!


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Pensa a quante cose belle potrete fare assieme!
> Non tormentarti ne tormentarla!
> Significa passare ad un livello più alto di relazione! Il sesso è solo una componente e forse alla lunga, non la più importante!


Verissimo. Si deve uscire da questa idea di possesso del corpo.


----------



## ionio36 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Sai quale è il sesso più bello?
Il prossimo che farai!!
Mi scusi Dott.r Enzo


----------



## ionio36 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ing. 
Pardon


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Sai quale è il sesso più bello?
> Il prossimo che farai!!
> Mi scusi Dott.r Enzo





ionio36 ha detto:


> Ing.
> Pardon


Cos’è? Un messaggio in codice?


----------



## ionio36 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Cos’è? Un messaggio in codice?


Forse qualcuna lo sa, ma 
all'ing. Enzo Ferrari, fu chiesto:
Ingegnere ci dica quale è stata la vittoria più bella?
La risposta fu.. la prossima!
Geniale nella sua semplicità.
Penso sia valida anche in questi casi!


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Forse qualcuna lo sa, ma
> all'ing. Enzo Ferrari, fu chiesto:
> Ingegnere ci dica quale è stata la vittoria più bella?
> La risposta fu.. la prossima!
> ...


Come quando disse: il secondo è il primo degli ultimi….


----------



## ionio36 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Il passato è passato. Si deve guardare al futuro con fiducia. In fondo sapeva che avrebbe vinto ancora.
Penso valga anche per Alberto con l'impegno un domani farà molto meno male e si rallegrerà della scelta. Le precondizioni ci sono tutte!


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

A mio parere però, ora dovrebbe essere lei a darsi da fare per far stare in piedi la baracca, siccome è stata lei a tradire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si è dipendenti dall'altro ma si vuol fare finta di essere stocazzo
> 
> sul merito, io non sono brava a  mentire


quando si scopre di non essere "l'unica" e si vive solo per quello. E' una brutta botta.
Mentre un'amante , lo trovo di cattivo gusto.


Etta ha detto:


> Ma si soffre anche se si è rancorosi anche perché se non si soffrisse non si porterebbe nemmeno rancore.
> 
> 
> Leggerezza?


Il rancore non va bene, non ti fa andare avanti rimani imprigionato nella storia. 
E a conti fatti si è perso tempo inutilmente


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quando si scopre di non essere "l'unica" e si vive solo per quello. E' una brutta botta.
> Mentre un'amante , lo trovo di cattivo gusto.
> 
> Il rancore non va bene, non ti fa andare avanti rimani imprigionato nella storia.
> E a conti fatti si è perso tempo inutilmente


Ma che sia una brutta botta sono consapevole
Però pensare di essere il sole attorno al quale tutto ruota è da presuntuosi


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Solo io considero il termine cornuto, profondamente offensivo???


Quale altro termine useresti per essere più delicata? Caprettino, lumachino, dolce stambecco?


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Forse qualcuna lo sa, ma
> all'ing. Enzo Ferrari, fu chiesto:
> Ingegnere ci dica quale è stata la vittoria più bella?
> La risposta fu.. la prossima!
> ...


Il più bello dei mari
è quello che non navigammo.
Il più bello dei nostri figli
non è ancora cresciuto.
I più belli dei nostri giorni
non li abbiamo ancora vissuti.
E quello
che vorrei dirti di più bello
non te l'ho ancora detto.

N.H.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quale altro termine useresti per essere più delicata? Caprettino, lumachino, dolce stambecco?


un toscanissimo becco non va bene?


----------



## Vera (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un toscanissimo becco non va bene?


Anche da noi si dice becco. Precisamente bacch.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

multiforme


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dubito che pinco volesse essere gentile


per me uno che subisce corna è un cornuto.
non è altro.
peraltro leggevo mesi fa, forse da parte di Brunetta ma non ne sono sicuro che invece chi fa corna è uno stronzo.
io condivido entrambe le affermazioni, il cornuto è cornuto e lo stronzo è stronzo.
la situazione più piacevole si ha quando lo stronzo è pure cornuto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che sia una brutta botta sono consapevole
> Però pensare di essere il sole attorno al quale tutto ruota è da presuntuosi


Se le persone ti dicono sei carina e il tuo mondo è solo quello si rafforza questa considerazione. 
Non si vede nient'altro. 
Come quelle che su fb ogni tanto dicono, che il loro profilo viene spiato e criticato da gente invidiosa e gelosa. 

Io ne ho una dell'età di Etta che ogni due per quattro fa queste sparate. 
Pensa che il mondo giri intorno a leilei, che lei superfiga e sono tutti invidiosi


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dubito che pinco volesse essere gentile


per me uno che subisce corna è un cornuto.
non è altro.
peraltro leggevo mesi fa, forse da parte di Brunetta ma non ne sono sicuro che invece chi fa corna è uno stronzo.
io condivido entrambe le affermazioni, il cornuto è cornuto e lo stronzo è stronzo.
la situazione più piacevole si ha quando lo stronzo è pure cornuto.


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il rancore non va bene, non ti fa andare avanti rimani imprigionato nella storia.
> E a conti fatti si è perso tempo inutilmente


Sì beh, diciamo che uno non vive solo per il raconre verso quella persona, però ne tiene conto. 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> il cornuto è cornuto e lo stronzo è stronzo.


E chi è entrambi che cos’è? Uno stronznuto? 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io ne ho una dell'età di Etta che ogni due per quattro fa queste sparate.
> Pensa che il mondo giri intorno a leilei, che lei superfiga e sono tutti invidiosi


Ma almeno è davvero superfiga?


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se le persone ti dicono sei carina e il tuo mondo è solo quello si rafforza questa considerazione.
> Non si vede nient'altro.
> Come quelle che su fb ogni tanto dicono, che il loro profilo viene spiato e criticato da gente invidiosa e gelosa.
> 
> ...


Si sì sono come quelli che scrivono anche quante volte vanno al bagno e poi si lamentano che la gente non si fa i fatti suoi
Intanto contano i like


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma almeno è davvero superfiga?


È una ragazza normale, si atteggia da zoccola, che è diverso da essere superfiga. 
Per cui se pubblica una foto con tette quasi fuori e gambe aperte ed ottiene 200 like  , invece se pubblica una foto vestita per andare al lavoro ne ottiene 50. Possiamo concludere che si sopravvaluta parecchio. 
Ha sempre puntata sul l'apprezzamento maschile


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si sì sono come quelli che scrivono anche quante volte vanno al bagno e poi si lamentano che la gente non si fa i fatti suoi
> Intanto contano i like


Esatto, però sono gli altri che guardano, non loro che pubblicano di tutto in ogni momento


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esatto, però sono gli altri che guardano, non loro che pubblicano di tutto in ogni momento


Si ma è gente che ha problemi gravi eh…


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Pensa a quante cose belle potrete fare assieme!
> Non tormentarti ne tormentarla!
> Significa passare ad un livello più alto di relazione! Il sesso è solo una componente e forse alla lunga, non la più importante!


Guarda ionio. Dopo quello che è successo è scattata la voglia di stare più insieme e abbiamo fatto marea di we e di viaggi. In quei momenti eravamo entrambi senza pensieri, io e lei…..lei è io….Putroppo poi questo finisce e si torna alla vita di sempre, e spesso ai miei pensieri. Comunque ti ringrazio di quello che mi hai scritto…. Me farò tesoro.


----------



## ionio36 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quale altro termine useresti per essere più delicata? Caprettino, lumachino, dolce stambecco?


Croissant


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Il passato è passato. Si deve guardare al futuro con fiducia. In fondo sapeva che avrebbe vinto ancora.
> Penso valga anche per Alberto con l'impegno un domani farà molto meno male e si rallegrerà della scelta. Le precondizioni ci sono tutte!


Spero tanto sia così


----------



## Alberto (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A mio parere però, ora dovrebbe essere lei a darsi da fare per far stare in piedi la baracca, siccome è stata lei a tradire.


Giusto…. Giustissimo!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A mio parere però, ora dovrebbe essere lei a darsi da fare per far stare in piedi la baracca, siccome è stata lei a tradire.


Come?


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È una ragazza normale, si atteggia da zoccola, che è diverso da essere superfiga.
> Per cui se pubblica una foto con tette quasi fuori e gambe aperte ed ottiene 200 like  , invece se pubblica una foto vestita per andare al lavoro ne ottiene 50. Possiamo concludere che si sopravvaluta parecchio.
> Ha sempre puntata sul l'apprezzamento maschile


Beh dai io almeno non mi atteggio da zoccola.  Cioè quando ero ragazzina sì ma ora no.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come?


Striscinando e supplicando il suo perdono. Hai presente il film “Travolti da un insolito destino nell’azzurro mare d’Agosto”? Il nostro Albertone fa Gennarino Carunchio e la moglie la Mariangela.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Striscinando e supplicando il suo perdono. Hai presente il film “Travolti da un insolito destino nell’azzurro mare d’Agosto”? Il nostro Albertone fa Gennarino Carunchio e ma moglie la Mariangela.


Ma sei seria?
Vuoi proprio umiliare una persona in questo modo ..


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Striscinando e supplicando il suo perdono. Hai presente il film “Travolti da un insolito destino nell’azzurro mare d’Agosto”? Il nostro Albertone fa Gennarino Carunchio e la moglie la Mariangela.


Te guardi troppi film....


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sei seria?
> Vuoi proprio umiliare una persona in questo modo ..


Ma davvero non si capiva che ero ironica?



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Te guardi troppi film....


Però è carino quel film. Lo riguardo sempre volentieri. Anche se Gennarino mi sta sui balls. Non gliela darei nemmeno con la pettera di un’altra.


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma davvero non si capiva che ero ironica?
> 
> 
> Però è carino quel film. Lo riguardo sempre volentieri. Anche se Gennarino mi sta sui balls. Non gliela darei nemmeno con la pettera di un’altra.


Con la che????


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con la che????


La passera
Termine terrone fu


----------



## Etta (15 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Con la che????


Non lo conoscevi questo termine?


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La passera
> Termine terrone fu


Ok...grazie


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non lo conoscevi questo termine?


E no... altrimenti non lo avrei chiesto


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ok...grazie


Prego


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E chi lo dice? Non tutti riescono a superare un tradimento.
> 
> Vabbè ma nel tuo caso lo siete entrambi e siete d’accordo. Io intendo quando il cornuto è solo uno nella coppia.


Ho detto che è da deficienti. Ovvero che non si è in grado di dare una giusta proporzione alle cose.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si brunetta piango ancora. So cosa è il disturbo narcisistico (perché è un disturbo della personalità anche quello). Ma non ho quei tratti, ho studiato qualcosa di psicologia (per questo
> Ho citato più volte il bipolare e il borderline dove tra L’ altro quest’ ultimo ha diverse sfaccettature è una di queste è la
> Diramazione narcisistica)  e credimi non lo sono. Se parli solo di ferita che somiglia ad un aspetto narcisistico ci può stare ma che sia così no.
> Per la tua riflessione sul buttare all aria un matrimonio per un tradimento…. Beh… se devo ragionare con la testa sooo d’accordo con te, ma poi subentrano tante situazioni mentali che ti portano a stare male, a soffrire, a piangere ad avere quel pensiero tutto il giorno ad andare a letto stremato. Aggiungo che sto combattendo per una volta che è andata in motel e l’ ha confessato la sera stessa sentendosi male e non capendo lei stessa come abbia potuto fare una cosa del genere, figurati una relazione di 3 mesi, dove c’è di mezzo anche del sentimento, sotterfugi continui, bugie e consideriamo la riflessione che si torna a casa come se niente fosse e continuare la vita di sempre. In questo caso non avrei avuto dubbi: L’ avrei lasciata.


Non hai capito niente.
Ferita narcisistica, non ha niente a che vedere con il disturbo narcisistico della personalità. 
La ferita narcisistica la provi anche quando il vicino ha il giardino o l’auto più bella o quando la maestra diceva anche al tuo compagno che era stato bravo è così non ti sentivi più il cocco della maestra.
Mentre il Disturbo Narcisistico della Personalità è un problema psichiatrico grave.
Se ti riconosci nei sintomi del secondo, prendi appuntamento con uno psichiatra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh dai io almeno non mi atteggio da zoccola.  Cioè quando ero ragazzina sì ma ora no.
> 
> 
> Striscinando e supplicando il suo perdono. Hai presente il film “Travolti da un insolito destino nell’azzurro mare d’Agosto”? Il nostro Albertone fa Gennarino Carunchio e la moglie la Mariangela.





Etta ha detto:


> Si però la Mariangela poi torna dal marito ricco.
> E Gennarino resta solo.
> Le suppliche erano solo per convenienza del momento.
> Come vedi non funziona.


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che è da deficienti. Ovvero che non si è in grado di dare una giusta proporzione alle cose.


Ma dipende dal tradimento. E comunque tre mesi non sono pochi.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si però la Mariangela poi torna dal marito ricco.
> E Gennarino resta solo.
> Le suppliche erano solo per convenienza del momento.
> Come vedi non funziona.


Beh però mica scema la Mariangela. Le trombate con Gennarino le erano piaciute eccome.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh dai io almeno non mi atteggio da zoccola.  Cioè quando ero ragazzina sì ma ora no.
> 
> 
> Striscinando e supplicando il suo perdono. Hai presente il film “Travolti da un insolito destino nell’azzurro mare d’Agosto”? Il nostro Albertone fa Gennarino Carunchio e la moglie la Mariangela.


ci sta


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente.
> Ferita narcisistica, non ha niente a che vedere con il disturbo narcisistico della personalità.
> La ferita narcisistica la provi anche quando il vicino ha il giardino o l’auto più bella o quando la maestra diceva anche al tuo compagno che era stato bravo è così non ti sentivi più il cocco della maestra.
> Mentre il Disturbo Narcisistico della Personalità è un problema psichiatrico grave.
> Se ti riconosci nei sintomi del secondo, prendi appuntamento con uno psichiatra.


Non mi riconosco ne nel primo ne nel secondo.
E comunque La ferita del narcisista è ciò che determina la nascita di un narciso


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> ci sta


Allora da oggi ti chiameremo Gennarino.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non mi riconosco ne nel primo ne nel secondo.
> E comunque La ferita del narcisista è ciò che determina la nascita di un narciso


Ma neanche per idea.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma neanche per idea.


Vai a fare una ricerca e vedrai che è così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma dipende dal tradimento. E comunque tre mesi non sono pochi.
> 
> 
> Beh però mica scema la Mariangela. Le trombate con Gennarino le erano piaciute eccome.


In mancanza di scelta, tutto fa brodo


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Vai a fare una ricerca e vedrai che è così.


 qui si rischia l’incidente diplomatico


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In mancanza di scelta, tutto fa brodo


Beh oddio dipende.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma neanche per idea.





Alberto ha detto:


> Vai a fare una ricerca e vedrai che è così.





omicron ha detto:


> qui si rischia l’incidente diplomatico


Quando suggerisco che è meglio non usare sul forum terminologie di impronta psicologica non mi caga nessuno.
Non è per limitare le voci, ma perché on line c'è di tutto (ma anche i quotidiani scrivono cazzate) e ovviamente il rischio è di impantanarsi nelle definizioni, cosa che non porta a niente.
Ma a parte questo, una volta mi iscrissi a un gruppo FB di psicologi per curiosità. Continuavano a litigare, non erano d'accordo su niente.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quando suggerisco che è meglio non usare sul forum terminologie di impronta psicologica non mi caga nessuno.
> Non è per limitare le voci, ma perché on line c'è di tutto (ma anche i quotidiani scrivono cazzate) e ovviamente il rischio è di impantanarsi nelle definizioni, cosa che non porta a niente.
> Ma a parte questo, una volta mi iscrissi a un gruppo FB di psicologi per curiosità. Continuavano a litigare, non erano d'accordo su niente.


Su questa cosa ti do ragione.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Vai a fare una ricerca e vedrai che è così.


Provo a trasferire in modalita’ super basic quello che credo ti stia cercando di trasferire Brunetta.
Il tradimento fa male, malissimo.. il trauma e’ grande… ma lo stare male deve avere una proporzione di reazione.  Se ti disintegra e ti lacera provocandoti reazioni appunto “sproporzionate” , bisogna chiederci da dove deriva questo dolore. Dall’amore che provi per tua moglie che e’ immenso e hai rischiato di perderla ..o da “come ha osato?..proprio a me che non me lo meritavo…”
Ecco.. ho davvero super semplificato.
Bruni, non so se e’ quello che intendevi


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Provo a trasferire in modalita’ super basic quello che credo ti stia cercando di trasferire Brunetta.
> Il tradimento fa male, malissimo.. il trauma e’ grande… ma lo stare male deve avere una proporzione di reazione.  Se ti disintegra e ti lacera provocandoti reazioni appunto “sproporzionate” , bisogna chiederci da dove deriva questo dolore. Dall’amore che provi per tua moglie che e’ immenso e hai rischiato di perderla ..o da “come ha osato?..proprio a me che non me lo meritavo…”
> Ecco.. ho davvero super semplificato.


Tra i tanti doni che hai, quello della sintesi.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Provo a trasferire in modalita’ super basic quello che credo ti stia cercando di trasferire Brunetta.
> Il tradimento fa male, malissimo.. il trauma e’ grande… ma lo stare male deve avere una proporzione di reazione.  Se ti disintegra e ti lacera provocandoti reazioni appunto “sproporzionate” , bisogna chiederci da dove deriva questo dolore. Dall’amore che provi per tua moglie che e’ immenso e hai rischiato di perderla ..o da “come ha osato?..proprio a me che non me lo meritavo…”
> Ecco.. ho davvero super semplificato.
> Bruni, non so se e’ quello che intendevi


Ciao Jacaranda.
Boh… sono in un periodo difficile, forse il più difficile della mia vita. Forse la tua riflessione ha azzeccato entrambe le cose, cioè il dolore potrebbe derivare proprio dall’ amore immenso per mia moglie ed anche dal fatto che penso anche che non doveva fare una cosa simile, che non mi meritavo questo schifo.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Provo a trasferire in modalita’ super basic quello che credo ti stia cercando di trasferire Brunetta.
> Il tradimento fa male, malissimo.. il trauma e’ grande… ma lo stare male deve avere una proporzione di reazione.  Se ti disintegra e ti lacera provocandoti reazioni appunto “sproporzionate” , bisogna chiederci da dove deriva questo dolore. Dall’amore che provi per tua moglie che e’ immenso e hai rischiato di perderla ..o da “come ha osato?..proprio a me che non me lo meritavo…”
> Ecco.. ho davvero super semplificato.
> Bruni, non so se e’ quello che intendevi


Io l’ho provato il “come si è permesso? Lui che è inferiore” ma avevo 16 anni  non quasi 50


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Jacaranda.
> Boh… sono in un periodo difficile, forse il più difficile della mia vita. Forse la tua riflessione ha azzeccato entrambe le cose, cioè il dolore potrebbe derivare proprio dall’ amore immenso per mia moglie ed anche dal fatto che penso anche che non doveva fare una cosa simile, che non mi meritavo questo schifo.


Non hai capito


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Jacaranda.
> Boh… sono in un periodo difficile, forse il più difficile della mia vita. Forse la tua riflessione ha azzeccato entrambe le cose, cioè il dolore potrebbe derivare proprio dall’ amore immenso per mia moglie ed anche dal fatto che *penso anche che non doveva fare una cosa simile, che non mi meritavo questo schifo.*


Gennarì purtroppo nella vita molte cose non ce le meritiamo eppure. Forse più facciamo del bene più ce la pigliamo nel cü.


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto sai nessuno  si merita di avere o fare ,come tu lo chiami , questo schifo , ricorda sempre che siamo persone con i nostri difetti , nostre debolezze  che ci possono portare ha fare cose che  non vorremmo ma che ci piace vivere in quel momento .
Dai una possibilità al tuo matrimonio  ci sono anni di vita vissuta insieme , tre figli  e interessi in comune  , lo sbaglio poteva capitare anche a te  , lo so che è  una cosa  che puo far vacillare il vostro legame , ma come ti dissi  di leggere la storia  di Ultimo  è lo stesso tuo problema che risolse perdonando , certo ci ha impiegato del tempo ,ma come disse lui , ne è valsa la pena perchè dal proseguo sono nati dei figli .
Altro consiglio , il tradimento è una brutta cosa in un matrimonio , ci sono però altre cose che possono incrinare il rapporto , non sto ad elencarle ma anche quelle devono passare per il  pentimento e il perdono , cosa che nel mio caso è successa per mio sbaglio non  per il tradimento che non si è scoperto ma per un altra vicenda .
dai  forza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Gennarì purtroppo nella vita molte cose non ce le meritiamo eppure. Forse più facciamo del bene più ce la pigliamo nel cü.


Etta oggi sei pure saggia?
Siamo in periodo di avvento forse è per questo?


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Gennarì purtroppo nella vita molte cose non ce le meritiamo eppure. Forse più facciamo del bene più ce la pigliamo nel cü.


La vita non è mai una faccenda di meriti.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Provo a trasferire in modalita’ super basic quello che credo ti stia cercando di trasferire Brunetta.
> Il tradimento fa male, malissimo.. il trauma e’ grande… ma lo stare male deve avere una proporzione di reazione.  Se ti disintegra e ti lacera provocandoti reazioni appunto “sproporzionate” , bisogna chiederci da dove deriva questo dolore. Dall’amore che provi per tua moglie che e’ immenso e hai rischiato di perderla ..o da “come ha osato?..proprio a me che non me lo meritavo…”
> Ecco.. ho davvero super semplificato.
> Bruni, non so se e’ quello che intendevi


Io ricordo un crollo dell'autostima pauroso.
Ma insieme a questo anche un'aumentata sfiducia negli altri.
Che sia un trauma, l'ho osservato in tutti i traditi.
Del resto, il rapporto con un coniuge va oltre quello che è l'amore.
Ci si affida a lui con totale fiducia, quella necessaria a fare figli insieme ed educarli, comprare beni in condivisione, fare scelte condivise, trascorrere una vita insieme.
Nella coppia si arriva a definirsi e a specchiarsi l'uno con l'altro,
Quando si è traditi quello specchio si rompe e non si vede più niente.
Si perde completamente la definizione di sé.
Per questo non sono d'accordo nell'usare termini psicologici: sono riduttivi.
Ogni persone dovrebbe esprimere quello che ha sentito: ci renderebbe tutti più vicini ma anche simili.
A quell'epoca mi presi una cotta per l'unica persona che mi ascolta dal vivo, la mia collega.
Lei mi fu molto vicino, ma a distanza di anni devo ammettere che era un rapporto malato. SU di lei avevo sposato il mi bisogno di trovare un equilibrio, dopo averlo perso totalmente (oltre a una decina di chili, recuperati poi negli anni).
All'epoca ero diventato quasi scheletrico, ero tornato al peso dei 16 anni.
Anche io e te ci confidammo e lo ricordo con molto piacere. Era un bisogno, una necessità per entrambi, di trovare un altro specchio dove vedere quello che si stava vivendo, la sofferenza.
Inutile nascondersi - io qui non l'ho mai fatto -  il tradimento subito porta a un'alterazione dell'equilibrio nei rapporti umani, tanto più forte tanto quanto era il legame di coppia, la storia condivisa, l'importanza data alle persona, alla famiglia, ai ruoli, di coppia ma anche di genitori, se si hanno figli. E anche sicuramente in relazione alle sicurezze personali.
Dopo l'esperienza con la collega e qualche uscita con altre donne, ho compreso che non ero nelle condizioni per avviare nessun nuovo rapporto con nessuna donna. Sarebbe stato solo rispondere a un mio bisogno, non interessarmi a un'altra, e generare qualcosa di tossico.
C'è da dire che a quell'epoca la mia collega la sognavo di notte, adesso.... Boh! Mi chiedo come potessi.
Questo per dire che l'equilibrio si raggiunge, molto lentamente, insieme con la consapevolezza dell'accaduto che permette di metabolizzare e ridimensionare gli effetti del trauma. Ma finché si resta nella dimensione post traumatica, si fanno solo scelte incoerenti, spesso sbagliate.


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta oggi sei pure saggia?
> Siamo in periodo di avvento forse è per questo?


Ussignore....grazie Giulietta...mi ero completamente dimenticata dell'avvento...dobbiamo fare una cosa in chiesa e mi era passata!!!


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto, tu hai già un buon punto di partenza: ammetti la sofferenza.
Sei riuscito a confessarla davanti a estranei.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Alberto, tu hai già un buon punto di partenza: ammetti la sofferenza.
> Sei riuscito a confessarla davanti a estranei.


estranei che non sanno chi è, visto che non vuole neanche andare dallo psicologo perchè si vergogna di passare dal tradito della situazione


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui si rischia l’incidente diplomatico


Ma figurati!
Mi ci metto?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Provo a trasferire in modalita’ super basic quello che credo ti stia cercando di trasferire Brunetta.
> Il tradimento fa male, malissimo.. il trauma e’ grande… ma lo stare male deve avere una proporzione di reazione.  Se ti disintegra e ti lacera provocandoti reazioni appunto “sproporzionate” , bisogna chiederci da dove deriva questo dolore. Dall’amore che provi per tua moglie che e’ immenso e hai rischiato di perderla ..o da “come ha osato?..proprio a me che non me lo meritavo…”
> Ecco.. ho davvero super semplificato.
> Bruni, non so se e’ quello che intendevi


Sei ammirevole


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ussignore....grazie Giulietta...mi ero completamente dimenticata dell'avvento...dobbiamo fare una cosa in chiesa e mi era passata!!!


Ecco vedi...sono sempre utile
Già a casa ricordo sempre tutto a tutti... inizierò a farlo anche qua


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma figurati!
> Mi ci metto?


dipende quanta voglia hai di perdere tempo


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh oddio dipende.


che palle !!! certo che tutto dipende. Ma nel film è evidente che in mancanza d'altro ci si adatta


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dipende quanta voglia hai di perdere tempo


Sono disponibile con chi è disponibile. Non con chi non si muove.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che palle !!! certo che tutto dipende. Ma nel film è evidente che in mancanza d'altro ci si adatta


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Gennarì purtroppo nella vita molte cose non ce le meritiamo eppure. Forse più facciamo del bene più ce la pigliamo nel cü.


Caspita veramente. Bisognerebbe iniziare ad essere più egoisti. 
P.S. Bello il “ Gennarì”


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


È venuta in mente anche a me


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È venuta in mente anche a me


io poi che 'sta canzone la odio...


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Alberto, tu hai già un buon punto di partenza: ammetti la sofferenza.
> Sei riuscito a confessarla davanti a estranei.


Ciao Danny.
Perché non dovrei ammettere? Non mi vergogno per dei sentimenti. Ad essere sincero mi vergogno più per lei.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ad essere sincero mi vergogno più per lei.


Perché ti dovresti vergognare per lei?
Ti creerebbe disagio se la notizia del suo tradimento trapelasse?


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Danny.
> Perché non dovrei ammettere? Non mi vergogno per dei sentimenti. Ad essere sincero mi vergogno più per lei.


ti vergogni per lei? ma che vuol dire? ma come ragioni?


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Alberto sai nessuno  si merita di avere o fare ,come tu lo chiami , questo schifo , ricorda sempre che siamo persone con i nostri difetti , nostre debolezze  che ci possono portare ha fare cose che  non vorremmo ma che ci piace vivere in quel momento .
> Dai una possibilità al tuo matrimonio  ci sono anni di vita vissuta insieme , tre figli  e interessi in comune  , lo sbaglio poteva capitare anche a te  , lo so che è  una cosa  che puo far vacillare il vostro legame , ma come ti dissi  di leggere la storia  di Ultimo  è lo stesso tuo problema che risolse perdonando , certo ci ha impiegato del tempo ,ma come disse lui , ne è valsa la pena perchè dal proseguo sono nati dei figli .
> Altro consiglio , il tradimento è una brutta cosa in un matrimonio , ci sono però altre cose che possono incrinare il rapporto , non sto ad elencarle ma anche quelle devono passare per il  pentimento e il perdono , cosa che nel mio caso è successa per mio sbaglio non  per il tradimento che non si è scoperto ma per un altra vicenda .
> dai  forza


Ma lui la possibilità deve dargliela perché la ama e non perché ci sono anni di matrimonio e dei figli. 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta oggi sei pure saggia?
> Siamo in periodo di avvento forse è per questo?


Può essere.  


spleen ha detto:


> La vita non è mai una faccenda di meriti.


Vabbè su alcune piccole cose sì dai.


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Caspita veramente. Bisognerebbe iniziare ad essere più egoisti.
> P.S. Bello il “ Gennarì”


Vero. Non si vive per accontentare gli altri.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Caspita veramente. Bisognerebbe iniziare ad essere più egoisti.
> P.S. Bello il “ Gennarì”


definizione di egoista, per cortesia e anche cosa intendi


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> estranei che non sanno chi è, visto che non vuole neanche andare dallo psicologo perchè si vergogna di passare dal tradito della situazione


Neanche io ci sono andato.
Non per vergogna, ma perché 80 euro minimo a seduta per non so quanti mesi non li volevo spendere.
Credo che una spalla su cui piangere, e soprattutto l'abbraccio di qualcuno che ti capisce, sia più utile.
Perlomeno per riconciliarsi con il mondo e a dare qualche speranza di passare questi momenti.
In fin dei conti, in questi casi, lo psicologo funziona proprio come sfogatoio del dolore represso, quando tutti ti evitano perché ti giudicano una lagna.
Il fatto di pagare per avere qualcuno nella vita che ti accolga può però essere anche più frustrante.
il senso di solitudine che avevo allora sarebbe cresciuto ancora di più al pensiero di dover pagare perché qualcuno mi cagasse.
La gente viene qui mica per niente...


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Neanche io ci sono andato.
> Non per vergogna, ma perché 80 euro minimo a seduta per non so quanti mesi non li volevo spendere.
> Credo che una spalla su cui piangere, e soprattutto l'abbraccio di qualcuno che ti capisce, sia più utile.
> Perlomeno per riconciliarsi con il mondo e a dare qualche speranza di passare questi momenti.
> ...


ma tu fai sempre questioni economiche
lui ha detto che i soldi li ha ma che si vergogna di passare da cornuto


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> definizione di egoista, per cortesia e anche cosa intendi


Una persona che pensa a se stessa, al proprio benessere. Magari “egoista” è una parola un po’ “forte” per quello che intendo, ma… sinceramente non mi sembra il caso che si debba stare qui a “pesare” ogni virgola, mi pare che per alcuni utenti bisogna stare attenti a tutto e pensare un milione di volte se è giusta la parola che stiamo usando. Su dai… un po’ di elasticità mentale….


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Una persona che pensa a se stessa, al proprio benessere. Magari “egoista” è una parola un po’ “forte” per quello che intendo, ma… sinceramente non mi sembra il caso che si debba stare qui a “pesare” ogni virgola, mi pare che per alcuni utenti bisogna stare attenti a tutto e pensare un milione di volte se è giusta la parola che stiamo usando. Su dai… un po’ di elasticità mentale….


io chiedo visto che poi tu accusi e offendi
cmq egoista, a tuo modo di vedere, sarebbe stata tua moglie, che ha pensato a sé stessa
giusto?


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma tu fai sempre questioni economiche
> lui ha detto che i soldi li ha ma che si vergogna di passare da cornuto


Lui usa la vergogna perché non sa come definire altrimenti quello che sente.
La vergogna è una parte del crollo dell'autostima e della fiducia.
il fatto che comunque sia stato attaccato qua non è funzionale.
In sintesi: siamo un forum di tradimenti, subiti e commessi, e appena viene uno qui con il cuore a pezzi lo mandiamo sempre e solo dallo psicologo.
Io lo leggo come: non rompere i coglioni con la tua lagna cosmica, che qui vogliamo solo divertirci.
Molto in sintesi, eh.
Che è un po' la reazione che uno trova in genere quando ha un problema fuori di qui: indifferenza e quasi fastidio.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lui usa la vergogna perché non sa come definire altrimenti quello che sente.
> La vergogna è una parte del crollo dell'autostima.
> il fatto che comunque sia stato attaccato qua non è funzionale.
> In sintesi: siamo un forum di tradimenti, subiti e commessi, e appena viene uno qui con il cuore a pezzi lo mandiamo dallo psicologo.
> ...


io non l'ho mandato dallo psicologo, ti ho detto perchè lui non ci è andato, parole sue, mica mie
poi che sia confuso e non ci capisca niente ci credo, si vede da quello che scrive


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non l'ho mandato dallo psicologo, ti ho detto perchè lui non ci è andato, parole sue, mica mie
> poi che sia confuso e non ci capisca niente ci credo, si vede da quello che scrive


Mica mi rivolgo solo a te.
Sono qui da anni: puntualmente l'invito ad andare dallo psicologo appare quasi in ogni discussione.
Non che non sia utile, ma prima di arrivare a questo bisognerebbe almeno intavolare un confronto con chi arriva.
Lo psicologo è un professionista, ha un altro compito rispetto a noi.
Sulla questione dei soldi: l'anno scorso sono uscite quasi 4000 euro di psicologo etc per la figlia.
Si sono sentite parecchio.
Ha senso tagliare sulla qualità della vita per andare dallo psicologo?
Diciamo che lei è guarita grazie allo psichiatra e a qualche ragazzo con cui limona.
Ovvero, grazie al fatto di poter avere finalmente una godibilissima vita da adolescente, tra amici, ragazzi, discoteche, consiglio dato anche dalla psichiatra etc.
C'è una cosa che ho constatato nella vita: lo psicologo risolve i tuoi problemi solo se tu aggiusti quello che non funziona nella tua vita.
Il ruolo attivo devi averlo tu. Se usi lo psicologo come sfogatoio ma la tua vita resta uguale è perfettamente inutile.
Alberto prima che possa cambiare qualcosa di sé e della sua vita avrà solo bisogno di tempo...


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mica mi rivolgo solo a te.
> Sono qui da anni: puntualmente l'invito ad andare dallo psicologo appare quasi in ogni discussione.
> Non che non sia utile, ma prima di arrivare a questo bisognerebbe almeno intavolare un confronto con chi arriva.
> Lo psicologo è un professionista, ha un altro compito rispetto a noi.
> ...


e torni a fare il discorso economico
solo tu metti sempre di mezzo i soldi su qualsiasi argomento
lui sostiene di aver studiato qualcosa di psicologia e si è pure messo a dire a brunetta che lei dovrebbe studiare qualcosa
diciamo che se la sente e anche parecchio 
ma soprattutto è lui che vuole tutto e subito, gli è stato detto che ci vuole tempo, che deve sbollire, che la deve ingoiare
la sua risposta è stata che dovrebbe essere più egoista e pensare solo a sé stesso (che mi sembra che lui sia già abbastanza egoriferito da non averne bisogno)
alla fine sì che se lo ciucci uno psicologo e che si faccia pure pagare bene, magari se spende allo psicologo lo ascolta


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Neanche io ci sono andato.
> Non per vergogna, ma perché 80 euro minimo a seduta per non so quanti mesi non li volevo spendere.
> Credo che una spalla su cui piangere, e soprattutto l'abbraccio di qualcuno che ti capisce, sia più utile.
> Perlomeno per riconciliarsi con il mondo e a dare qualche speranza di passare questi momenti.
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e torni a fare il discorso economico
> solo tu metti sempre di mezzo i soldi su qualsiasi argomento
> lui sostiene di aver studiato qualcosa di psicologia e si è pure messo a dire a brunetta che lei dovrebbe studiare qualcosa
> diciamo che se la sente e anche parecchio
> ...


Sarò tirchio... che ti devo dire. I soldi crescono d'importanza quando diminuiscono di numero, e viceversa.
Alberto avrà letto come tutti quanti (in genere chi non è laureato fa così) su internet o sui giornali, al massimo qualcosa di Recalcati, ovvero tutto quello che nel gruppo degli psicologi professionisti ho letto che veniva demonizzato (ovvero trattato come roba da imbecilli, detto in sintesi).
Un po' come l'amico dello sposo fotografo che fa le foto col cellulare in competizione col professionista che ha spero 30.000 euro di attrezzatura e deve manternersi con quel lavoro.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sarò tirchio... che ti devo dire. I soldi crescono d'importanza quando diminuiscono di numero, e viceversa.
> Alberto avrà letto come tutti quanti (in genere chi non è laureato fa così) su internet o sui giornali, al massimo qualcosa di Recalcati, ovvero tutto quello che nel gruppo degli psicologi professionisti ho letto che veniva demonizzato (ovvero trattato come roba da imbecilli, detto in sintesi).
> Un po' come l'amico dello sposo fotografo che fa le foto col cellulare in competizione col professionista che ha spero 30.000 euro di attrezzatura e deve manternersi con quel lavoro.


non è questione di essere tirchio o meno, lui non ha fatto il discorso economico quando gli è stato proposto di andare in terapia, ha detto che si vergognava di dire a qualcuno che era stato tradito, ecco perchè non ci va ed ecco perchè è qui, perchè nessuno lo conosce


----------



## ionio36 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente.
> Ferita narcisistica, non ha niente a che vedere con il disturbo narcisistico della personalità.
> La ferita narcisistica la provi anche quando il vicino ha il giardino o l’auto più bella o quando la maestra diceva anche al tuo compagno che era stato bravo è così non ti sentivi più il cocco della maestra.
> Mentre il Disturbo Narcisistico della Personalità è un problema psichiatrico grave.
> Se ti riconosci nei sintomi del secondo, prendi appuntamento con uno psichiatra.


Certo Brunetta che veramente sei una campionessa di arroganza!!


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io chiedo visto che poi tu accusi e offendi
> cmq egoista, a tuo modo di vedere, sarebbe stata tua moglie, che ha pensato a sé stessa
> giusto?


La mia è stata riflessione per Etta. Detto questo, si… ho pensato anche a quello che dici te.
P.S. Per favore, basta con questa storia di “accusare e offendere”. Ho ricevuto e incassato di tutto e di più, magari delle volte ho risposto per le rime (sopratutto a maleducati o persone che ridono su una faccenda delicata come il tradimento), ma molte altre volte ho ringraziato per i commenti e l’ aiuto che sto ricevendo”.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Concordo.


@danny è inquietante...


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma tu fai sempre questioni economiche
> lui ha detto che i soldi li ha ma che si vergogna di passare da cornuto


Vero omicron, però ci sta anche quello che dice Dany. Mi allineo al suo pensiero, credo che andare da uno psicologo, non mi serva più di tanto, non mi aiuta, se non da “spalla su cui piangere”. Penso che quando riuscirò a raggiungere un minimo di serenità e di lucidità, fato la scelta giusta.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Lui usa la vergogna perché non sa come definire altrimenti quello che sente.
> La vergogna è una parte del crollo dell'autostima e della fiducia.
> il fatto che comunque sia stato attaccato qua non è funzionale.
> In sintesi: siamo un forum di tradimenti, subiti e commessi, e appena viene uno qui con il cuore a pezzi lo mandiamo sempre e solo dallo psicologo.
> ...


Parole sante Danny,
Di questa cosa non ne ho parlato con nessuno, né in famiglia, me con amici. Con nessuno!!!! Ho pensato cosa di meglio questo forum dove sono presenti traditi e traditori? Sicuramente qualcosa di buono salterà fuori. Beh…. Da una parte confermo che ho avuto parecchio aiuto, da un’ altra parte ho visto messaggi di gente che ridicolizza e che offende.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> La mia è stata riflessione per Etta. Detto questo, si… ho pensato anche a quello che dici te.
> P.S. Per favore, basta con questa storia di “accusare e offendere”. Ho ricevuto e incassato di tutto e di più, magari delle volte ho risposto per le rime (sopratutto a maleducati o persone che ridono su una faccenda delicata come il tradimento), ma molte altre volte ho ringraziato per i commenti e l’ aiuto che sto ricevendo”.


io non ho letto offese nei tuoi confronti



Alberto ha detto:


> Vero omicron, però ci sta anche quello che dice Dany. Mi allineo al suo pensiero, credo che andare da uno psicologo, non mi serva più di tanto, non mi aiuta, se non da “spalla su cui piangere”. Penso che quando riuscirò a raggiungere un minimo di serenità e di lucidità, fato la scelta giusta.


ma infatti ti stiamo dicendo che  ci vorrà tempo, sei tu che vuoi il tutto e subito e ribatti sempre sul solito punto, sei tu che non ti schiodi



Alberto ha detto:


> Parole sante Danny,
> Di questa cosa non ne ho parlato con nessuno, né in famiglia, me con amici. Con nessuno!!!! Ho pensato cosa di meglio questo forum dove sono presenti traditi e traditori? Sicuramente qualcosa di buono salterà fuori. Beh…. Da una parte confermo che ho avuto parecchio aiuto, da un’ altra parte ho visto messaggi di gente che ridicolizza e che offende.


quando non ti si da ragione, sei tu che offendi


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Certo Brunetta che veramente sei una campionessa di arroganza!!


Eheee? Ma hai letto?
Lui dice che leggendo ha capito che ferita narcisistica e DNP sono la stessa cosa!
Ho spiegato che non lo sono.
Perché è grave pensare di avere un DNP  (Tra l’altro chi ce l’ha dice di non aver nessun disturbo e che è tutto il mondo che è fatto di persone cattive che lo odiano e sono invidiose della sua bellezza-intelligenza-personalità) e non pensa di dover cambiare di una virgola.
La ferita narcisistica invece è normale e si prova più volte nella vita. A volte anche più volte al giorno, ma si impara a non fare caso a quelle piccole frustrazioni quotidiane.
La ferita narcisistica che è causata dal tradimento invece, la conosco molto bene, è normale in tutti, ma è molto dolorosa. Si cura anche da sé, a volte con una psicoterapia anche breve, perché bisogna riuscire ad accettare che ci ha potuto ingannare proprio la persona di cui ci fidavamo di più.
Dove vedi arroganza?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> La mia è stata riflessione per Etta. Detto questo, si… ho pensato anche a quello che dici te.
> P.S. Per favore, basta con questa storia di “accusare e offendere”. Ho ricevuto e incassato di tutto e di più, magari delle volte ho risposto per le rime (sopratutto a maleducati o persone che ridono su una faccenda delicata come il tradimento), ma molte altre volte ho ringraziato per i commenti e l’ aiuto che sto ricevendo”.


Finché corrisponde a ciò che vuoi sentirti dire.


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @danny è inquietante...


??????


----------



## ionio36 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eheee? Ma hai letto?
> Lui dice che leggendo ha capito che ferita narcisistica e DNP sono la stessa cosa!
> Ho spiegato che non lo sono.
> Perché è grave pensare di avere un DNP  (Tra l’altro chi ce l’ha dice di non aver nessun disturbo e che è tutto il mondo che è fatto di persone cattive che lo odiano e sono invidiose della sua bellezza-intelligenza-personalità) e non pensa di dover cambiare di una virgola.
> ...


Non hai capito niente! La ho sentita spesso(sempre) in bocca a persone saccenti ed arroganti!


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Jacaranda.
> Boh… sono in un periodo difficile, forse il più difficile della mia vita. Forse la tua riflessione ha azzeccato entrambe le cose, cioè il dolore potrebbe derivare proprio dall’ amore immenso per mia moglie ed anche dal fatto che penso anche che non doveva fare una cosa simile, che non mi meritavo questo schifo.


Premesso che nessuno 'merita' di essere tradito e che molti, così come molte, meriterebbero semplicemente di essere lasciati, il tradimento è sempre qualcosa di meschino.

Il tuo atteggiamento, da quello che scrivi, pare del tipo 'come si è permessa di fare questa cosa A ME?' come se tu fossi chissà chi rispetto a lei.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non l'ho mandato dallo psicologo, ti ho detto perchè lui non ci è andato, parole sue, mica mie
> poi che sia confuso e non ci capisca niente ci credo, si vede da quello che scrive


E poi sarei io L’ offesivivo


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e torni a fare il discorso economico
> solo tu metti sempre di mezzo i soldi su qualsiasi argomento
> lui sostiene di aver studiato qualcosa di psicologia e si è pure messo a dire a brunetta che lei dovrebbe studiare qualcosa
> diciamo che se la sente e anche parecchio
> ...


Una terapia non serve per trovare chi ascolta le lagne.
Poi io mi sono lagnata per anni qui e con amiche, non vedo perché debba essere criticata la lagna.
Una terapia serve per capire cose di sé, da dove nasce quel dolore, perché abbiamo scelto magari una persona inaffidabile o perché ci siamo ostinati a trovare soddisfacente una relazione che non lo era per l’altra persona o magari nemmeno per noi. Ma si fa questo percorso anche da soli, se si riesce, abbandonando la resistenza non voler cambiare.
Si ha resistenza quando si ha paura che cambiare prospettiva ci possa fare perdere.
Parlavo proprio in questi giorni con persone che hanno problemi di orientamento. Intendo proprio fisicamente. Queste persone dicono destra e indicano sinistra. Hanno difficoltà a trovare punti di riferimento. Non ricordano un percorso fatto in modo da poterlo fare in senso opposto. Una mia amica se va, ad esempio, in corso Buenos Aires (per i non milanesi è una lunga via commerciale perfettamente dritta che va dal centro verso la periferia) e se la sta percorrendo verso una direzione ed entra in un negozio, quando esce non sa più se deve andare a destra o sinistra.
Ecco ho pensato che certi eventi traumatici, il tradimento, ma anche un lutto o perfino una nascita, creino questo disorientamento rispetto al percorso di vita. Si camminava dritti, sicuri della direzione, con una persona a fianco, si entra in un negozio “trauma” in cui la persona al nostro fianco si trasforma (come nei sogni) in un’altra persona o addirittura in un mostro e si esce e ci si trova soli nella nebbia.
C’è chi vuole continuare lo stesso percorso e tenendosi accanto chi è diventato un mostro, chi vuole far finta che sia la stessa di prima o aspetta che torni uguale a prima, chi (pochissimi, come ho fatto io) va avanti senza il mostro e continua o cambia strada e chi comincia a dare la mano a qualsiasi persona dai lineamenti indistinti che incontra...ecc
Per diradare un po’ la nebbia può essere utile una psicoterapia. Lo psicoterapeuta non è un amico a pagamento che non ti tratta mai male.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Premesso che nessuno 'merita' di essere tradito e che molti, così come molte, meriterebbero semplicemente di essere lasciati, il tradimento è sempre qualcosa di meschino.
> 
> Il tuo atteggiamento, da quello che scrivi, pare del tipo 'come si è permessa di fare questa cosa A ME?' come se tu fossi chissà chi rispetto a lei.


Se non fosse che io non L’ ho mai tradita.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Se non fosse che io non L’ ho mai tradita.


Non significa niente.
E con questa frase confermi il tuo senso di superiorità (indimostrato e indimostrabile) nei suoi confronti.
Siccome non l'hai fatto tu come diavolo si è permessa di farlo lei ?
Questo è il modo in cui (s)ragioni.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una terapia non serve per trovare chi ascolta le lagne.
> Poi io mi sono lagnata per anni qui e con amiche, non vedo perché debba essere criticata la lagna.
> Una terapia serve per capire cose di sé, da dove nasce quel dolore, perché abbiamo scelto magari una persona inaffidabile o perché ci siamo ostinati a trovare soddisfacente una relazione che non lo era per l’altra persona o magari nemmeno per noi. Ma si fa questo percorso anche da soli, se si riesce, abbandonando la resistenza non voler cambiare.
> Si ha resistenza quando si ha paura che cambiare prospettiva ci possa fare perdere.
> ...


Trauma : ieri guardo dal balcone la mia macchina, scorgo sul parabrezza un foglietto.

In prima istanza mi dico 'sarà una multa' (era una multa) in seconda battuta penso ad una possibile lettera anonima relativa a qualcosa che riguarda me e lei (nel 2014 ne avevo ricevuta una).


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente! La ho sentita spesso(sempre) in bocca a persone saccenti ed arroganti!


Se uno “non ha capito niente“, oltretutto confondendo come Alberto una cosa normale come una cosa molto grave, non posso usare un giro di parole per non causare una ferita narcisistica. Non è un bambino da condurre con dolcezza.
È come se uno avesse una caccola al naso e dicesse che è come un tumore. Beh ...non ha capito niente!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trauma : ieri guardo dal balcone la mia macchina, scorgo sul parabrezza un foglietto.
> 
> In prima istanza mi dico 'sarà una multa' (era una multa) in seconda battuta penso ad una possibile lettera anonima relativa a qualcosa che riguarda me e lei (nel 2014 ne avevo ricevuta una).


Questi pensieri apparentemente insensati fanno riflettere chi ...riflette.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno “non ha capito niente“, oltretutto confondendo come Alberto una cosa normale come una cosa molto grave, non posso usare un giro di parole per non causare una ferita narcisistica. Non è un bambino da condurre con dolcezza.
> È come se uno avesse una caccola al naso e dicesse che è come un tumore. Beh ...non ha capito niente!





ionio36 ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente! La ho sentita spesso(sempre) in bocca a persone saccenti ed arroganti!


Preciso che non ho ritenuto necessario dire che il “non hai capito niente“ era relativamente ai significati legati al narcisismo. Oltretutto lui si fa auto diagnosi anche di borderline o bipolare che sono malattie psichiatriche gravissime con la stessa leggerezza con cui i ragazzini usano paranoia, altra malattia gravissima, quando non sanno se stare sulla panchina o andare in gelateria.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trauma : ieri guardo dal balcone la mia macchina, scorgo sul parabrezza un foglietto.
> 
> In prima istanza mi dico 'sarà una multa' (era una multa) in seconda battuta penso ad una possibile lettera anonima relativa a qualcosa che riguarda me e lei (nel 2014 ne avevo ricevuta una).


Ma la gente semplicemente deve impare a faraoni cazzi suoi...
Almeno se vuoi farti una padellata di cazzi altrui abbi almeno la decenza di metterci la faccia!
PS avrai ringraziato il cielo per aver avuto una semplice contravvenzione


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non significa niente.
> E con questa frase confermi il tuo senso di superiorità (indimostrato e indimostrabile) nei suoi confronti.
> Siccome non l'hai fatto tu come diavolo si è permessa di farlo lei ?
> Questo è il modo in cui (s)ragioni.


Boh…. Forse sono io che sono sbagliato. Quando ho deciso di sposarmi ho accettato questo : “l“Prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia, e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita”. Lei ha detto le stesse cose. Se non teniamo neanche a queste cose, se non vediamo in Dio allora perché ci si sposa in chiesa? Io L’ ho fatto perché ci credo !!!!
Io non la ho fatto per tutto quello che prevede il matrimonio e mi aspettavo da lei lo stesso. Sembra così strano?


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Premesso che nessuno 'merita' di essere tradito e che molti, così come molte, meriterebbero semplicemente di essere lasciati, il tradimento è sempre qualcosa di meschino.
> 
> Il tuo atteggiamento, da quello che scrivi, pare del tipo 'come si è permessa di fare questa cosa A ME?' come se tu fossi chissà chi rispetto a lei.


Che è quello che gli abbiamo detto tutti


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E poi sarei io L’ offesivivo


Io ti ho detto quello che penso dall’inizio 
Ma non è che ti offendo se ti dico che non mi piace il tuo atteggiamento 
Mica ho detto che non ci arrivi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh…. Forse sono io che sono sbagliato. Quando ho deciso di sposarmi ho accettato questo : “l“Prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia, e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita”. Lei ha detto le stesse cose. Se non teniamo neanche a queste cose, se non vediamo in Dio allora perché ci si sposa in chiesa? Io L’ ho fatto perché ci credo !!!!
> Io non la ho fatto per tutto quello che prevede il matrimonio e mi aspettavo da lei lo stesso. Sembra così strano?


Certo.

...all inizio ci crediamo tutti...

Poi...si cambia idea....
Succede...
E cmq io dopo il mio tradimento sono andata in crisi anche proprio con la fede in Dio....
Su di me il mio tradimento ha avuto un impatto emotivo fortissimo...
Infatti ho meditato per tanto tempo di confessare il tutto...
Ma...ho capito che avrei semplicemente buttato su mio marito la mia colpa e il mio sentirmi "cattiva e sbagliata"...

Un modo veloce per lavarsi la coscienza...
Sono stata zitta e basta...


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Trauma : ieri guardo dal balcone la mia macchina, scorgo sul parabrezza un foglietto.
> 
> In prima istanza mi dico 'sarà una multa' (era una multa) in seconda battuta penso ad una possibile lettera anonima relativa a qualcosa che riguarda me e lei (nel 2014 ne avevo ricevuta una).


A proposito delle lettere anonime, un aneddoto: 
Quando ero giovane frequentavo la casa di un amico, un giorno sua madre mi mostrò una lettera anonima in cui qualcuno le comunicava il fatto che il marito la tradiva, siccome era vedova da anni ovviamente la cosa passò come uno scherzo di cattivo gusto.
Qualche tempo dopo capii che la lettera semplicemente era arrivata alla persona sbagliata, sua cognata era sostanzialmente sua omonima!!!
Non glielo dissi mai. Lei pensò sempre ad uno scherzo. La relazione di suo fratello con una del paese del resto era sulla bocca ormai di tutti...


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Se non fosse che io non L’ ho mai tradita.


Fosse il tradimento il peggiore dei mali…e invece è solo un sintomo di altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma la gente semplicemente deve impare a faraoni cazzi suoi...
> Almeno se vuoi farti una padellata di cazzi altrui abbi almeno la decenza di metterci la faccia!
> PS avrai ringraziato il cielo per aver avuto una semplice contravvenzione


Una volta ho lasciato anch’io un biglietto sotto al tergicristallo di un tizio scrivendogli:

se scopi come parcheggi non ti meravigliare di essere cornuto.

oh, non lha mai più parcheggiata in malo modo, nemmeno domenica scorsa!


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Premesso che nessuno 'merita' di essere tradito e che molti, così come molte, meriterebbero semplicemente di essere lasciati, il tradimento è sempre qualcosa di meschino.


È questo che io intendevo dire con “il mondo è un bordello”.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Premesso che nessuno 'merita' di essere tradito e che molti, così come molte, meriterebbero semplicemente di essere lasciati, il tradimento è sempre qualcosa di meschino.
> 
> Il tuo atteggiamento, da quello che scrivi, pare del tipo 'come si è permessa di fare questa cosa A ME?' come se tu fossi chissà chi rispetto a lei.






È da qui parte “meschina” dei Modà


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh…. Forse sono io che sono sbagliato. Quando ho deciso di sposarmi ho accettato questo : “l“Prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia, e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita”. Lei ha detto le stesse cose. Se non teniamo neanche a queste cose, se non vediamo in Dio allora perché ci si sposa in chiesa? Io L’ ho fatto perché ci credo !!!!
> Io non la ho fatto per tutto quello che prevede il matrimonio e mi aspettavo da lei lo stesso. Sembra così strano?


 Non è strano, lasciando fuori Dio (oltretutto i celebranti del matrimonio sono gli sposi) vale anche per i matrimoni civili e per le convivenze. Si stabilisce un patto di coppia che comprende la fedeltà, vedere che non è stato rispettato è disorientante. È assurdo pretendere che non lo sia.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Preciso che non ho ritenuto necessario dire che il “non hai capito niente“ era relativamente ai significati legati al narcisismo. Oltretutto lui si fa auto diagnosi anche di borderline o bipolare che sono malattie psichiatriche gravissime con la stessa leggerezza con cui i ragazzini usano paranoia, altra malattia gravissima, quando non sanno se stare sulla panchina o andare in gelateria.


Non ho detto che lo sono, ma che delle volte mi sento…. Era per dare un idea dello stato d’ animo attuale. Come il bipolare, ho dei repentini e anomali  cambiamenti di umore nell’ arco della stessa giornata, passo dal ridere alla rabbia…cito anche il disturbo borderline perché  presento disregolazione emotiva ed affettiva con  attacchi di rabbia, ansie  ed senso di vuoto, instabilità e comportamenti impulsivi. Naturalmente non ho istinti autolesionisti ne da suicidio, perché non sono né uno né L’ altro…. Lo ripeto, era per dare un idea su come mi sento in questo momento.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che è quello che gli abbiamo detto tutti


Tutti? 
Ecco l’ altro termini di “onnipotenza”. Ti ricordo che tu e qualche altro utente non siete “tutti”. Ci sono altri qui che scrivono altre cose.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ti ho detto quello che penso dall’inizio
> Ma non è che ti offendo se ti dico che non mi piace il tuo atteggiamento
> Mica ho detto che non ci arrivi


Ma certo che puoi dire che non ti piace il mio atteggiamento. Ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> È da qui parte “meschina” dei Modà


Ascolti i modá?


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tutti?
> Ecco l’ altro termini di “onnipotenza”. Ti ricordo che tu e qualche altro utente non siete “tutti”. Ci sono altri qui che scrivono altre cose.


Se tra gli altri annoveri etta
Siamo a posto


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se tra gli altri annoveri etta
> Siamo a posto


Perché?


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è strano, lasciando fuori Dio (oltretutto i celebranti del matrimonio sono gli sposi) vale anche per i matrimoni civili *e per le convivenze. *Si stabilisce un patto di coppia che comprende la fedeltà, vedere che non è stato rispettato è disorientante. È assurdo pretendere che non lo sia.


Ecco quando dicevo che tra matrimonio e convivenza il modus è lo stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ecco quando dicevo che tra matrimonio e convivenza il modus è lo stesso.


Parzialmente vero.
Resta che, se si sceglie di non sposarsi, c’è una ragione.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ascolti i modá?


Sinceramente il mio cantante preferito è Vasco Rossi. Dopo di lui ci sono i vari Venditti, Ramazzotti, Zucchero, Zeto, ecc…. Dei  moda mi piace qualche canzone ma questa L’ ho scoperta proprio dopo il tradimento.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sinceramente il mio cantante preferito è Vasco Rossi. Dopo di lui ci sono i vari Eros Ramazzotti, Antonacci, ecc…. Dei  moda mi piace qualche canzone ma questa L’ ho scoperta proprio dopo il tradimento.


gliel'hai detto che le hai dedicato una canzone del genere?


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> gliel'hai detto che le hai dedicato una canzone del genere?


Certo che sì….


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che sì….


e non ti ha mandato a cagare?


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non è questione di essere tirchio o meno, lui non ha fatto il discorso economico quando gli è stato proposto di andare in terapia, ha detto che si vergognava di dire a qualcuno che era stato tradito, ecco perchè non ci va ed ecco perchè è qui, perchè nessuno lo conosce


Non lo so, io sulle ragioni non discuto.
A volte le persone si vergognano di più di dire che non ci vanno perché costa che per altro.
Quindi non indago, le motivazioni le conosce lui e le accetto.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Parole sante Danny,
> Di questa cosa non ne ho parlato con nessuno, né in famiglia, me con amici. Con nessuno!!!! Ho pensato cosa di meglio questo forum dove sono presenti traditi e traditori? Sicuramente qualcosa di buono salterà fuori. Beh…. Da una parte confermo che ho avuto parecchio aiuto, da un’ altra parte ho visto messaggi di gente che ridicolizza e che offende.


Io ci sono passato 8 anni fa... E posso dire che ho provato la stessa sensazione.
La mia storia è stata un po' diversa. Io ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie, che ha continuato di nascosto malgrado tutto.
All'epoca nostra figlia era ancor piccola.
Sono rimasto qui a lungo perché, oltre a non capire le dinamiche di chi tradisce in un matrimonio (che mi erano utili per comprendere cosa stava accadendo), le cosa si è protratta, causandomi uno stress molto forte.
A distanza di anni tutto appare molto più lucidamente, ma non ti posso negare che ti cambia la visione delle cose.
Non è come vederlo nei film, che sembra normale e divertente.
E anche un po' scontato.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Boh…. Forse sono io che sono sbagliato. Quando ho deciso di sposarmi ho accettato questo : “l“Prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore, nella salute e nella malattia, e di amarti e onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita”. Lei ha detto le stesse cose. Se non teniamo neanche a queste cose, se non vediamo in Dio allora perché ci si sposa in chiesa? Io L’ ho fatto perché ci credo !!!!
> Io non la ho fatto per tutto quello che prevede il matrimonio e mi aspettavo da lei lo stesso. Sembra così strano?


No.
Il problema è come rendere accettabile un concetto a chi ha altre esperienze di vita e non arriva a comprenderlo.
Tutti ragioniamo su parametri che sono estremamente legati alla nostra conoscenza e visione delle cose, poche persone sanno mettersi nei panni dell'altro, e guardare fuori da sé.
Quello che vedo in te non è l'atteggiamento di chi si sente superiore al tradito, ma di una persona che avverte di avere sofferto di una profonda ingiustizia.
Ecco, se avessi esplicitato in questo modo sarebbe stato più comprensibile a tutti.
Bisogna semplificare i concetti (ma lo dico a tutti), altrimenti il rischio è di sconfinare nel territorio dei pregiudizi.
E finire a parlare di tutt'altro.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non ho detto che lo sono, ma che delle volte mi sento…. Era per dare un idea dello stato d’ animo attuale. Come *il bipolare*, ho dei repentini e anomali  cambiamenti di umore nell’ arco della stessa giornata, passo dal ridere alla rabbia…cito anche il disturbo *borderline* perché  presento disregolazione emotiva ed affettiva con  attacchi di rabbia, ansie  ed senso di vuoto, instabilità e comportamenti impulsivi. Naturalmente non ho istinti autolesionisti ne da suicidio, perché non sono né uno né L’ altro…. Lo ripeto, era per dare un idea su come mi sento in questo momento.


Ripeto il discorso fatto sopra.
L'uso di termini inadeguati porta il discorso decisamente fuori strada.
Troverai in qualsiasi confronto sempre qualcuno che fai il pelo e contropelo al significato di bipolare o borderline senza comprendere il resto.
E' una delle regole più importanti della comunicazione. Evitare le parole che conducono altrove.
Ma a parte questo: questo è un forum di persone che non hanno alcuna competenza specifica nella psichiatria, per cui è conveniente parlare di sensazioni con parole più terra terra.
Sbalzi di umore, per esempio, come descrizione  ci sta benissimo.
Prima del tradimento tu ne avevi? Avevi mai avvertito questa sofferenza?
Se no, è decisamente effetto e conseguenza dell'evento, che ti ha destabilizzato.
Se prendi un pugno in faccia, non è che non ti restano segni visibili.
Ecco, quello che ti è accaduto è come un pugno in faccia.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e non ti ha mandato a cagare?


No. Assolutamente. Anzi..   rimane comunque una bella canzone è la canta anche lei.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No. Assolutamente. Anzi..   rimane comunque una bella canzone è la canta anche lei.


son gusti


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io ci sono passato 8 anni fa... E posso dire che ho provato la stessa sensazione.
> La mia storia è stata un po' diversa. Io ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie, che ha continuato di nascosto malgrado tutto.
> All'epoca nostra figlia era ancor piccola.
> Sono rimasto qui a lungo perché, oltre a non capire le dinamiche di chi tradisce in un matrimonio (che mi erano utili per comprendere cosa stava accadendo), le cosa si è protratta, causandomi uno stress molto forte.
> ...


Grazie per questo tuo racconto.
Ma poi cosa è successo? Siete rimasti insieme o vi siete lasciati? L’ hai beccata e lei continuava a vedere l’amante e nel frattempo tu sapevi?


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ripeto il discorso fatto sopra.
> L'uso di termini inadeguati porta il discorso decisamente fuori strada.
> Troverai in qualsiasi confronto sempre qualcuno che fai il pelo e contropelo al significato di bipolare o borderline senza comprendere il resto.
> E' una delle regole più importanti della comunicazione. Evitare le parole che conducono altrove.
> ...


No, prima del tradimento non avevo sbalzi di umore, anzi…. Abbastanza posato, sempre sorridente, disponibile, positivo. Ora ho tutte queste sensazioni molto sgradevoli.
Ma non hai detto se poi siete rimasti insieme o se vi siete lasciati.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No, prima del tradimento non avevo sbalzi di umore, anzi…. Abbastanza posato, sempre sorridente, disponibile, positivo. Ora ho tutte queste sensazioni molto sgradevoli.
> Ma non hai detto se poi siete rimasti insieme o se vi siete lasciati.


Sono insieme.


----------



## void (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No, prima del tradimento non avevo sbalzi di umore, anzi…. Abbastanza posato, sempre sorridente, disponibile, positivo. Ora ho tutte queste sensazioni molto sgradevoli.
> Ma non hai detto se poi siete rimasti insieme o se vi siete lasciati.


Dopo un tradimento, non si è più insieme, anche se non ci si lascia. Per il resto, si fa una sbaglio, una leggerezza (o una cazzata, vedi tu) se si passa col rosso per distrazione, non se si tradisce. Si tradisce volendolo fare, perché si provano emozioni forti e piacevoli, le altre motivazioni stanno a zero. In fondo siamo animali e spesso la parte emozionale di noi prende il sopravvento su quella razionale. Ci stanno dopo i sensi di colpa, ci sta' anche che tua moglie si sia resa conto subito cosa rischiava di perdere. Ma i sensi di colpa se li doveva gestire lei, chiudendo la storia e portandoseli dentro. Confessando ha scaricato tutto addosso a te. La confessione in certi casi non pulisce, ma finisce per sporcare ancora di più.
Ciò detto, penso che la stai facendo troppo grossa, decidi se la ami, e se lei ama te, fatti una ragione del fatto che una volta ha fatto sesso con un'altro, e che se andava sotto un camion era molto peggio, e ricomincia da li.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parzialmente vero.
> Resta che, se si sceglie di non sposarsi, c’è una ragione.


Sì ma infatti la differenza è solo legale e basta. Il resto cambia nulla.


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

void ha detto:


> Ciò detto, penso che la stai facendo troppo grossa,


Beh, insomma, è pur sempre un tradimento.


----------



## ROSSY8627 (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> l'ho detto più volte...io con una confessione guadagnerei solo la chiusura della mia coppia.


Anche io....come Circe credo che sia inutile e controproducente confessare, soprattutto se si è trattato di una scopata e basta, si rischierebbe inutilmente di rovinare un rapporto! 
Probabilmente la moglie o si sentiva fortemente in colpa, oppure per il rapporto che ha con  il marito non è riuscita a non dirglielo....cosa ha ottenuto non so!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> cosa ha ottenuto non so


Ha ottenuto che ha rotto l equilibrio col marito e anche quello familiare...
Che ha messo a rischio la stabilità matrimoniale...che ha perso la fiducia del marito...
Prima di tradire bisogna mettere in conto l impatto emotivo che scaturisce dal violare i patti matrimoniali...
Se non si è in grado di gestirli è meglio starsene buone e sfogarsi con lo shopping piuttosto che con un cazzo a caso ..


----------



## ROSSY8627 (16 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ha ottenuto che ha rotto l equilibrio col marito e anche quello familiare...
> Che ha messo a rischio la stabilità matrimoniale...che ha perso la fiducia del marito...
> Prima di tradire bisogna mettere in conto l impatto emotivo che scaturisce dal violare i patti matrimoniali...
> Se non si è in grado di gestirli è meglio starsene buone e sfogarsi con lo shopping piuttosto che con un cazzo a caso ..


Si sono d'accordissimo ...chi decide di tradire, non può permettersi sensi di colpa!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Si sono d'accordissimo ...chi decide di tradire, non può permettersi sensi di colpa!


Può permetterseli ma deve farci i conti da solo/a


----------



## ROSSY8627 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Si ma non conviene proprio se già si sa che si è predisposti a sensi di colpa!
Ed in ogni caso certamente è da stupidi raccontarlo al marito a meno che non lo si voglia punire per qualcosa o non si voglia essere lasciati!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Si ma non conviene proprio se già si sa che si è predisposti a sensi di colpa!
> Ed in ogni caso certamente è da stupidi raccontarlo al marito a meno che non lo si voglia punire per qualcosa o non si voglia essere lasciati!


Si confessa un tradimento per me solo per fare saltare il banco!


----------



## ROSSY8627 (16 Dicembre 2022)

O per punire....forse voleva scuotere il marito! Certamente si mette in conto che il marito possa anche lasciarti, a meno che non fosse stata sicura che  non lo avrebbe mai fatto!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Si ma non conviene proprio se già si sa che si è predisposti a sensi di colpa!
> Ed in ogni caso certamente è da stupidi raccontarlo al marito a meno che non lo si voglia punire per qualcosa o non si voglia essere lasciati!


Mica lo puoi sapere prima che sei predisposto ai sensi di colpa. Il mio ex ha passato un anno con i sensi di colpa, ma certo non è andato a dirlo alla moglie. Li ha gestiti più o meno da solo.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

void ha detto:


> Dopo un tradimento, non si è più insieme, anche se non ci si lascia. Per il resto, si fa una sbaglio, una leggerezza (o una cazzata, vedi tu) se si passa col rosso per distrazione, non se si tradisce. Si tradisce volendolo fare, perché si provano emozioni forti e piacevoli, le altre motivazioni stanno a zero. In fondo siamo animali e spesso la parte emozionale di noi prende il sopravvento su quella razionale. Ci stanno dopo i sensi di colpa, ci sta' anche che tua moglie si sia resa conto subito cosa rischiava di perdere. Ma i sensi di colpa se li doveva gestire lei, chiudendo la storia e portandoseli dentro. Confessando ha scaricato tutto addosso a te. La confessione in certi casi non pulisce, ma finisce per sporcare ancora di più.
> Ciò detto, penso che la stai facendo troppo grossa, decidi se la ami, e se lei ama te, fatti una ragione del fatto che una volta ha fatto sesso con un'altro, e che se andava sotto un camion era molto peggio, e ricomincia da li.
> In bocca al lupo.


Grazie del tuo commento Void.
Farò tesoro anche di queste tue parole. Si c’è amore è tanta voglia di andare avanti, poi come già detto, ogni tanto il tarlo lavora lavora e inizia la burrasca di pensieri. D’altronde sono passati circa 6 mesi, per me sembrano una eternità tanto è la sofferenza giornaliera, qualcuno mi ha scritto che è passato pochissimo tempo e che per arginare una ferita così grande ci vogliono anni e non ti nascondo che questo mi spaventa.


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se non si è in grado di gestirli è meglio starsene buone e sfogarsi con lo shopping piuttosto che con un cazzo a caso ..


Magari facendo shopping si rischia di inciampare su un cazzo. Mai dire mai.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Si ma non conviene proprio se già si sa che si è predisposti a sensi di colpa!
> Ed in ogni caso certamente è da stupidi raccontarlo al marito a meno che non lo si voglia punire per qualcosa o non si voglia essere lasciati!


Lei pensava di fare la sua bella scappatella e nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. Se non fosse che subito dopo si è sentita una merda, aveva sensi di colpa per quello che aveva fatto, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia, andando avanti senza dirmi di quello che aveva combinato sarebbe atto come continuare ad ingannarmi (oltre già la porcata che aveva fatto). Da lì, la confessione. Non voleva punirmi per nessuna cosa, anzi, di fronte alle mie lacrime mi ha detto “tu non centri niente, non hai sbagliato niente, non mi hai mai fatto mancare niente, sono io quella che ha avuto qualcosa che non andava”, e ne anche voleva esser lasciata perché in diverse occasioni ho avanzato questa cosa è avrebbe potuto benissimo prendere la palla al balzo e farsi le valigie e andarsene nell’ altro appartamento di proprietà, pensa che durante una mia crisi, gli ho anche detto che lasciavo lei in questa casa molto più grande insieme ai ragazzi e mi sarei trasferito io in quella più piccola e credimi che si è opposta con tutte le sue forze a questa ipotesi.


----------



## Alberto (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh, insomma, è pur sempre un tradimento.


Sono daccordo con Etta, non la sto facendo grossa….. il tradimento è una cosa grossa.


----------



## ROSSY8627 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei pensava di fare la sua bella scappatella e nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. Se non fosse che subito dopo si è sentita una merda, aveva sensi di colpa per quello che aveva fatto, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia, andando avanti senza dirmi di quello che aveva combinato sarebbe atto come continuare ad ingannarmi (oltre già la porcata che aveva fatto). Da lì, la confessione. Non voleva punirmi per nessuna cosa, anzi, di fronte alle mie lacrime mi ha detto “tu non centri niente, non hai sbagliato niente, non mi hai mai fatto mancare niente, sono io quella che ha avuto qualcosa che non andava”, e ne anche voleva esser lasciata perché in diverse occasioni ho avanzato questa cosa è avrebbe potuto benissimo prendere la palla al balzo e farsi le valigie e andarsene nell’ altro appartamento di proprietà, pensa che durante una mia crisi, gli ho anche detto che lasciavo lei in questa casa molto più grande insieme ai ragazzi e mi sarei trasferito io in quella più piccola e credimi che si è opposta con tutte le sue forze a questa ipotesi.


Alla fine ha rovinato semplicemente un rapporto con il marito che altrim sarebbe andato avanti senza problemi, se lei comunque aveva deciso di chiudere con l'altra persona....Alberto, al posto suo tu cosa avresti fatto dopo una scappatella?


----------



## ROSSY8627 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Mica lo puoi sapere prima che sei predisposto ai sensi di colpa. Il mio ex ha passato un anno con i sensi di colpa, ma certo non è andato a dirlo alla moglie. Li ha gestiti più o meno da solo.


Se prima di tradire già ti fai mille paranoie, potresti essere predisposto ai sensi di colpa!
Che il tuo ex abbia avuto sensi di colpa sono sempre parole sue!


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei pensava di fare la sua bella scappatella e nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. Se non fosse che subito dopo si è sentita una merda, aveva sensi di colpa per quello che aveva fatto, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia, andando avanti senza dirmi di quello che aveva combinato sarebbe atto come continuare ad ingannarmi (oltre già la porcata che aveva fatto). Da lì, la confessione. Non voleva punirmi per nessuna cosa, anzi, di fronte alle mie lacrime mi ha detto “tu non centri niente, non hai sbagliato niente, non mi hai mai fatto mancare niente, sono io quella che ha avuto qualcosa che non andava”, e ne anche voleva esser lasciata perché in diverse occasioni ho avanzato questa cosa è avrebbe potuto benissimo prendere la palla al balzo e farsi le valigie e andarsene nell’ altro appartamento di proprietà, pensa che durante una mia crisi, gli ho anche detto che lasciavo lei in questa casa molto più grande insieme ai ragazzi e mi sarei trasferito io in quella più piccola e credimi che si è opposta con tutte le sue forze a questa ipotesi.


Ma cosa ti doveva dire? Vuole il tuo perdono ovvio che ti dica che tu non  c’entri niente e che sei perfetto 
L’ha capito che sei più insicuro di quello che pensi


----------



## Actorus (16 Dicembre 2022)

Nessuno è perfetto,  ma Alberto sembra  indifendibile , lui deve capire ,comprendere, evolversi...


----------



## Anatoly79 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Lei pensava di fare la sua bella scappatella e nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. Se non fosse che subito dopo si è sentita una merda, aveva sensi di colpa per quello che aveva fatto, non riusciva a guardarmi in faccia, andando avanti senza dirmi di quello che aveva combinato sarebbe atto come continuare ad ingannarmi (oltre già la porcata che aveva fatto). Da lì, la confessione. Non voleva punirmi per nessuna cosa, anzi, di fronte alle mie lacrime mi ha detto “tu non centri niente, non hai sbagliato niente, non mi hai mai fatto mancare niente, sono io quella che ha avuto qualcosa che non andava”, e ne anche voleva esser lasciata perché in diverse occasioni ho avanzato questa cosa è avrebbe potuto benissimo prendere la palla al balzo e farsi le valigie e andarsene nell’ altro appartamento di proprietà, pensa che durante una mia crisi, gli ho anche detto che lasciavo lei in questa casa molto più grande insieme ai ragazzi e mi sarei trasferito io in quella più piccola e credimi che si è opposta con tutte le sue forze a questa ipotesi.


Alberto, ho letto tutta la storia e capisco il tuo stato d'animo, però mi permetto di fare una considerazione:
Credo che chi tradisce... ha la possibilità di scegliere, il tradito no, ed è un punto di partenza.
Da qui comincerei ad analizzare la situazione, Lei l'ho ha fatto e l'ha confessato, tu sicuramente avrai chiesto il "perchè" e ti ha dato delle risposte, tu hai analizzato queste risposte e dall'analisi che hai fatto, a distanza di 6 mesi cosa ne hai detratto? Quali sono le tue considerazioni, perchè credo che tu le abbia fatte, adesso sulla base delle tue considerazioni fatte sulle sue risposte puoi fare delle scelte, giuste o sbagliate che siano e scusami che non mi soffermo sui tuoi sbalzi d'umore se sei borderline o bipolare (hai ragione ad essere deluso amareggiato magari incaz....to), metti da parte ciò e cerca di vederti dall'esterno, fai finta che stai osservando un'altra persona, solo così puoi iniziare a vedere la situazione da un altro punto di vista, ma se rimani FOSSILIZZATO sul, ah sono felice poi sono triste, la amo ma la odio, un giorno resto e l'altro vado etc etc.....e cosi non risolviamo un bel niente.
Io inizierei a guardarla da fuori per poi arrivare dentro, come?
Visto che la lei ha fatto una scelta, quella di tradirti, adesso secondo me è il tuo turno e non ti dico di rendergli il favore (cosi i leviamo ogni dubbio), visto che già ti sei visto dentro di te e hai capito di amarla ma non riesci a superare lo scoglio, prendila con calma gli parli e gli proponi di fare una terapia di coppia ma, di stare momentaneamente sotto due tetti diversi, e così facendo si può avere una visione d'insieme diversa e non è detto che poi quello che hai visto dentro di te sia giusto, hai bisogno di confrontarti, con lei, con un terapista, sia da solo che in coppia, con altre persone e anche con altre donne, si a questo punto della cosa credo sia necessario hai bisogno di sentire più campane, devi anche riappropriarti dei tuoi spazi, che sia il calcetto che sia teatro che sia pesca o passeggiate all'aperto in solitudine non ha importanza, con questo non sto dicendo di separarti, ma di vivere un rapporto di coppia sotto due tetti differenti che hanno dei figli in comune che si "frequentano", magari puoi anche scoprire che l'amore che dici di provare non c'è oppure c'è ed è come l'acciaio.
Giustamente, tu mi dirai, che Lei non te lo permetterà mai e lo capisco, ma è anche vero che se te lo avesse chiesto, "sai caro domani vado in motel con tizio a spazzare" TU NON GLIELO AVRESTI PERMESSO, con una differenza oggi tu devi accettare quello che ha fatto e lei non ti permette di allontanarti, solo perché non si può fare di nascosto, non lo trovo equo, quindi si, credo che sia necessario e propedeudico alla relazione, poi ripeto magari non riesci a passarci sopra e decidi di chiudere il tuo matrimonio o magari no, quello sta a te decidere dopo aver visto il tutto da un'altro punto di vista, perché se é vero che "ha confessato per scaricarsi la coscienza" mettendoti tutto sulle spalle e anche vero che adesso tu hai in mano la partita e quindi è arrivato il momento di giocare le TUE carte, con l'unica differenza che le SUE erano coperte e le TUE sono scoperte, se ti AMA come dice, aspetterà se non aspetta allora la risposta è più semplice di quanto si possa pensare.
Ripeto è solo il mio pensiero e come mi muoverei io, non voglio essere invasivo con quello che penso, per il resto ci sono.


----------



## Anatoly79 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto,  ma Alberto sembra  indifendibile , lui deve capire ,comprendere, evolversi...


Ma sai Actorus, anche il peggior criminale è difendibile, pur essendo colpevole, ciò non toglie che ancora si è fermi ad un punto con una sola domanda: che faccio ora?
Adesso a distanza di 6 mesi credo che sia il momento di rientrare in partita, x lo meno io farei così.


----------



## Actorus (16 Dicembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Ma sai Actorus, anche il peggior criminale è difendibile, pur essendo colpevole, ciò non toglie che ancora si è fermi ad un punto con una sola domanda: che faccio ora?
> Adesso a distanza di 6 mesi credo che sia il momento di rientrare in partita, x lo meno io farei così.


E' arte difficile mettersi nei panni altrui,  se ancora ha dubbi e non rientra in partita  vuol dire che una decisione in tal senso non l'ha ancora maturata.
Ha ancora bisogno di tempo.


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> E' arte difficile mettersi nei panni altrui,  se ancora ha dubbi e non rientra in partita  vuol dire che una decisione in tal senso non l'ha ancora maturata.
> Ha ancora bisogno di tempo.


Che poi non è nemmeno detto che rientrerà in partita.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> È da qui parte “meschina” dei Modà


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti doveva dire? Vuole il tuo perdono ovvio che ti dica che tu non  c’entri niente e che sei perfetto
> L’ha capito che sei più insicuro di quello che pensi


Quindi la prossima volta affinerà la tecnica…perché sbagliando si impara. Oramai conosce i punti deboli del marito.


----------



## Etta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi la prossima volta affinerà la tecnica…perché sbagliando si impara. Oramai conosce i punti deboli del marito.


Pinco aiutala te.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Pinco aiutala te.


No no io son fuori mercato, il multitaschin lo lascio ai giovini.


----------



## Etta (17 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no io son fuori mercato, il multitaschin lo lascio ai giovini.


Vabbè ma nemmeno lei e’ ccciovane.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma infatti la differenza è solo legale e basta. Il resto cambia nulla.


No.
Ma non è il caso di ricominciare da capo.


----------



## Etta (17 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Ma non è il caso di ricominciare da capo.


Rimango della mia idea che cambi nulla.


----------



## ionio36 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno “non ha capito niente“, oltretutto confondendo come Alberto una cosa normale come una cosa molto grave, non posso usare un giro di parole per non causare una ferita narcisistica. Non è un bambino da condurre con dolcezza.
> È come se uno avesse una caccola al naso e dicesse che è come un tumore. Beh ...non ha capito niente!


Secondo me se dici non hai capito, è già chiaro il concetto!
Poi ognuno facci come crede!


----------



## ionio36 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Penso che se scriviamo in questa chat, nessuno di noi e' un premio Nobel, quindi stiamo con i piedi per terra!


----------



## Etta (17 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Penso che se scriviamo in questa chat, nessuno di noi e' un premio Nobel, quindi stiamo con i piedi per terra!


Potrebbero fare il premio Nobel per il migliore tradimento.


----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Penso che se scriviamo in questa chat, nessuno di noi e' un premio Nobel, quindi stiamo con i piedi per terra!


Di sicuro qualcuno non lo è per la grammatica


----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Secondo me se dici non hai capito, è già chiaro il concetto!
> Poi ognuno facci come crede!


L’ho scritto io ad Alberto che non aveva capito 
Che problemi avete che non ricordate chi scrive cosa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’ho scritto io ad Alberto che non aveva capito
> Che problemi avete che non ricordate chi scrive cosa?


Avete Avatar più o meno uguali, io che ho una certa età, prendo du quelle sviste paurose. 
Non sai quanti commenti ho dovuto cancellare mentre li scrivevo quando avevi Avatar simile a Giulia.


----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Avete Avatar più o meno uguali, io che ho una certa età, prendo du quelle sviste paurose.
> Non sai quanti commenti ho dovuto cancellare mentre li scrivevo quando avevi Avatar simile a Giulia.


Ma come uguali? Il mio è colorato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Avete Avatar più o meno uguali, io che ho una certa età, prendo du quelle sviste paurose.
> Non sai quanti commenti ho dovuto cancellare mentre li scrivevo quando avevi Avatar simile a Giulia.


?????
Mi sono persa la somiglianza...


----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ?????
> Mi sono persa la somiglianza...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Rimango della mia idea che cambi nulla.


Tu ti sei fatta delle idee a quindici anni e da lì non ti smuovi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Secondo me se dici non hai capito, è già chiaro il concetto!
> Poi ognuno facci come crede!


Non ti piace “niente“?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Penso che se scriviamo in questa chat, nessuno di noi e' un premio Nobel, quindi stiamo con i piedi per terra!


Oh ma non hai capito (niente non lo scrivo )!
Se uno si attribuisce una malattia psichiatrica, non sono rispettosa se gli dico “può essere”. Ma non mi atibuisco neppure di essere chissà chi se, sapendo che sta dicendo una fesseria colossale, glielo dico.
Non vuol dire che mi attribuisco capacità di di diagnosi, rilevo che non la ha lui.


----------



## Etta (17 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ti sei fatta delle idee a quindici anni e da lì non ti smuovi.


Direi proprio di no perché a 15 anni non avevo in mente ne convivenze ne nulla. Dico solo che, parte legale e burocratica a parte, le dinamiche tra convivenza e matrimonio sono le stesse. Tutto qua.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma nemmeno lei e’ ccciovane.


Se ne troverà un altro e farà le cose meglio.


----------



## ionio36 (17 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Di sicuro qualcuno non lo è per la grammatica


Ma mi facci il piacere...!


----------



## Actorus (17 Dicembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ma mi facci il piacere...!


Prego batti lei!


----------



## Etta (17 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se ne troverà un altro e farà le cose meglio.


Mah non so, la Mariangela la vedo ( da come descritta dal nostro Gennarino ), una con molti sensi di colpa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma come uguali? Il mio è colorato


Ora, quello di prima.


----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ora, quello di prima.


Ah intendi Dalila di Lazzaro?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ?????
> Mi sono persa la somiglianza...


Quello che aveva prima, prima omi. 
Pensa che per un bel po manco avevo capito che avevi in mano una racchetta


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah intendi Dalila di Lazzaro?


Ma che ne so chi era, so che io guarda le immagini come sulle riviste e non leggo. 
Quindi mettete Avatar ben identificabili per favore, possibilmente anche grossi grazie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quello che aveva prima, prima omi.
> Pensa che per un bel po manco avevo capito che avevi in mano una racchetta


L ho rimosso quello di omicron...
Bastava ingrandirlo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L ho rimosso quello di omicron...
> Bastava ingrandirlo


 metti un Avatar più grosso, così poi con gli occhiali vedo bene


----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma che ne so chi era, so che io guarda le immagini come sulle riviste e non leggo.
> Quindi mettete Avatar ben identificabili per favore, possibilmente anche grossi grazie


Era questo 

Ma è il pallino che è piccolo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> metti un Avatar più grosso, così poi con gli occhiali vedo bene


Si ma lo spazio è piccino...
Allora attenzione...se lo cambio metto una mia foto...
La stessa che ho del profilo di wa...


----------



## Alberto (17 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah non so, la Mariangela la vedo ( da come descritta dal nostro Gennarino ), una con molti sensi di colpa.


Brava Etta. Non dare retta a Pincopallo, per lui le donne sono tutte mignotte .
P.S. Bello il “Gennarino”, però non mi dispiace anche quando hai scritto “ hai capito L’ Albertone ?”


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Era questo
> View attachment 10750
> Ma è il pallino che è piccolo


Si era questo, appunto il pallino è piccolo ed facile confendersi


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma lo spazio è piccino...
> Allora attenzione...se lo cambio metto una mia foto...
> La stessa che ho del profilo di wa...


Ora non mi confondo più @omicron ha cambiato immagine


----------



## Alberto (17 Dicembre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> Alberto, ho letto tutta la storia e capisco il tuo stato d'animo, però mi permetto di fare una considerazione:
> Credo che chi tradisce... ha la possibilità di scegliere, il tradito no, ed è un punto di partenza.
> Da qui comincerei ad analizzare la situazione, Lei l'ho ha fatto e l'ha confessato, tu sicuramente avrai chiesto il "perchè" e ti ha dato delle risposte, tu hai analizzato queste risposte e dall'analisi che hai fatto, a distanza di 6 mesi cosa ne hai detratto? Quali sono le tue considerazioni, perchè credo che tu le abbia fatte, adesso sulla base delle tue considerazioni fatte sulle sue risposte puoi fare delle scelte, giuste o sbagliate che siano e scusami che non mi soffermo sui tuoi sbalzi d'umore se sei borderline o bipolare (hai ragione ad essere deluso amareggiato magari incaz....to), metti da parte ciò e cerca di vederti dall'esterno, fai finta che stai osservando un'altra persona, solo così puoi iniziare a vedere la situazione da un altro punto di vista, ma se rimani FOSSILIZZATO sul, ah sono felice poi sono triste, la amo ma la odio, un giorno resto e l'altro vado etc etc.....e cosi non risolviamo un bel niente.
> Io inizierei a guardarla da fuori per poi arrivare dentro, come?
> ...


Ciao Anatoly,
Grazie, grazie veramente  per questa tua risposta, si vede da quello che hai scritto e da quanto lunga è la risposta. Sono questi gli utenti a cui do più retta, dove cerco di prendere “spunti” e ascoltare consigli. E non è che voglio leggere solo quello che mi fa comodo, accetto di tutto, mi danno solo fastidio gli utenti che scrivono stronzate, che prendono in giro, qualcuno offende o me o la moglie. Detto ciò, la tua analisi è molto profonda e cercherò di capire quale strada prendere. Ho pensato più volte che provare a stare sotto tetti diversi, anche solo per prova, per vedere cosa succede, parlando e serenamente, possa essere una strada. Ma…. L’ analisi attuale mi porta a tenere questa cosa, perché non ti nanscodo che fa venerdì sera a lunedì mattina, passiamo dei gironi bellissimi, sempre insieme, coccole e carezze, andiamo a ballare, a cena, al cinema, e concludiamo di notte facendo L’ amore con più passione di prima. Poi però…. Arriva il lunedì…. Con tutto quello che ne consegue…. Si torna al lavoro, lei è dipendente quindi poco cazzeggio (rispetto a me che faccio quello che voglio), ci sentiamo poco, magari nella pausa caffè, pausa pranzo, e all’ usxita, con L’ intermezzo solo di qualche chat su whatsapp. Ci si vede poi materialmente, di sera intorno alle 20 circa, il tempo di cenare, di mettere a posto, far partire le lavatrici, stendere, mettere un po a posto la casa, stare anche con i ragazzi chiedendo come è andata a scuola…… 4 chiacchiere e si fa mezzanotte in un lampo. Si spera di riuscire a finire prima almeno per poter vedere un film insieme al calduccio nel letto con lei appoggiata a me… ma… tutto ciò… la lontananza… la solitudine della giornata, minorità come ben sai, a prenderti, sbalzi di umore, è tutto quello che non a bene in una Coppia che sta cercando di restare insieme dopo un tradimento. Ecco…. Questo è tutto. Concludo dicendo però, che non scarto quello che hai scritto…. Anzi…per poter riuscire ad avere una stabilità e continuità di quello che è il nostro rapporto nel weekend e riuscire a fare in modo che sia così per tutti i giorni magari troveremo il modo di dividerci ogni tanto con una scusa con i ragazzi per riuscire a riflettere meglio. Lei lo permetterà perché le volte che gli ho accennato questa possibilità mi ha sempre risposto che non gli piacerebbe però se serve per farmi riflettere, per farmi stare meglio, non ci sono problemi anche a prendere questa strada. Per ora escludo solo la terapia di coppia, abbiamo avuto una vita abbastanza “travagliata”, abbiamo superato tanti ostacoli e tanti problemi (che non sto qui a elencare), ma
Ne siamo venuti fuori sempre bene grazie al nostro amore, e stando insieme uniti. Probabilmente proprio per questo faccio fatica a superare questa cosa…. Non mi aspettavo da lei, dalla persona con cui ho passato una vita intera a costruire una famiglia, superando il mondo affrontandolo anche in momenti difficili e vendendo fuori da ogni situazione, ora in questa battaglia mi sento solo…. Anche se ti garantisco che anche lei sta soffrendo la situazione molto, così come piango io così piange lei…. Così come dico io “come ha potuto” così si dice lei “come ho potuto?”. Siamo sulla stessa barca, ma mi sento solo perché è lei che ha fatto scaturire questo terremoto.


----------



## Etta (17 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brava Etta. Non dare retta a Pincopallo, per lui le donne sono tutte mignotte .
> P.S. Bello il “Gennarino”, però non mi dispiace anche quando hai scritto “ hai capito L’ Albertone ?”


Che poi si può essere mignotta anche da single eh.  Comunque decidi il tuo soprannome. Gennarino ci sta bene.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Anatoly,
> Grazie, grazie veramente  per questa tua risposta, si vede da quello che hai scritto e da quanto lunga è la risposta. Sono questi gli utenti a cui do più retta, dove cerco di prendere “spunti” e ascoltare consigli. E non è che voglio leggere solo quello che mi fa comodo, accetto di tutto, mi danno solo fastidio gli utenti che scrivono stronzate, che prendono in giro, qualcuno offende o me o la moglie. Detto ciò, la tua analisi è molto profonda e cercherò di capire quale strada prendere. Ho pensato più volte che provare a stare sotto tetti diversi, anche solo per prova, per vedere cosa succede, parlando e serenamente, possa essere una strada. Ma…. L’ analisi attuale mi porta a tenere questa cosa, perché non ti nanscodo che fa venerdì sera a lunedì mattina, passiamo dei gironi bellissimi, sempre insieme, coccole e carezze, andiamo a ballare, a cena, al cinema, e concludiamo di notte facendo L’ amore con più passione di prima. Poi però…. Arriva il lunedì…. Con tutto quello che ne consegue…. Si torna al lavoro, lei è dipendente quindi poco cazzeggio (rispetto a me che faccio quello che voglio), ci sentiamo poco, magari nella pausa caffè, pausa pranzo, e all’ usxita, con L’ intermezzo solo di qualche chat su whatsapp. Ci si vede poi materialmente, di sera intorno alle 20 circa, il tempo di cenare, di mettere a posto, far partire le lavatrici, stendere, mettere un po a posto la casa, stare anche con i ragazzi chiedendo come è andata a scuola…… 4 chiacchiere e si fa mezzanotte in un lampo. Si spera di riuscire a finire prima almeno per poter vedere un film insieme al calduccio nel letto con lei appoggiata a me… ma… tutto ciò… la lontananza… la solitudine della giornata, minorità come ben sai, a prenderti, sbalzi di umore, è tutto quello che non a bene in una Coppia che sta cercando di restare insieme dopo un tradimento. Ecco…. Questo è tutto. Concludo dicendo però, che non scarto quello che hai scritto…. Anzi…per poter riuscire ad avere una stabilità e continuità di quello che è il nostro rapporto nel weekend e riuscire a fare in modo che sia così per tutti i giorni magari troveremo il modo di dividerci ogni tanto con una scusa con i ragazzi per riuscire a riflettere meglio. Lei lo permetterà perché le volte che gli ho accennato questa possibilità mi ha sempre risposto che non gli piacerebbe però se serve per farmi riflettere, per farmi stare meglio, non ci sono problemi anche a prendere questa strada. Per ora escludo solo la terapia di coppia, abbiamo avuto una vita abbastanza “travagliata”, abbiamo superato tanti ostacoli e tanti problemi (che non sto qui a elencare), ma
> Ne siamo venuti fuori sempre bene grazie al nostro amore, e stando insieme uniti. Probabilmente proprio per questo faccio fatica a superare questa cosa…. Non mi aspettavo da lei, dalla persona con cui ho passato una vita intera a costruire una famiglia, superando il mondo affrontandolo anche in momenti difficili e vendendo fuori da ogni situazione, ora in questa battaglia mi sento solo…. Anche se ti garantisco che anche lei sta soffrendo la situazione molto, così come piango io così piange lei…. Così come dico io “come ha potuto” così si dice lei “come ho potuto?”. Siamo sulla stessa barca, ma mi sento solo perché è lei che ha fatto scaturire questo terremoto.


Scusa???
Ma non passavate le giornate a fare sport cene vedere amici...hobby ..cazzi e mazzi?
Adesso salta fuori che lei è dipendente...avevi scritto mi pare che anche lei lavorasse in proprio...avete pochissimo tempo in settimana...
E visto che adesso palesi questo problema...non potrebbe lei semplicemente lavorare a part time?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah non so, la Mariangela la vedo ( da come descritta dal nostro Gennarino ), una con molti sensi di colpa.


Mariangela chi?


----------



## Alberto (17 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa???
> Ma non passavate le giornate a fare sport cene vedere amici...hobby ..cazzi e mazzi?
> Adesso salta fuori che lei è dipendente...avevi scritto mi pare che anche lei lavorasse in proprio...avete pochissimo tempo in settimana...
> E visto che adesso palesi questo problema...non potrebbe lei semplicemente lavorare a part time?


Non sei stata molto attenta. Io ho una mia attività, lei è dipendente. Perché lavorare insieme? Nella vita bisogna avere sempre il piano “B”, se lei lavora con me e l’ attività va male che facciamo? Affondiamo tutti? Inoltre  non sta a casa xche lei fin dall’ inizio ha espresso il desiderio di lavorare e ha fatto bene xche molte sue amiche stando a casa di sono “resettate”, tra mestieri e gestione familiare. Sport lo facciamo
Ancora, infatti se leggi bene, arriviamo a casa intorno alle 20 e questo perché nei centri sportivi andiamo o nella pausa pranzo o all uscita dal lavoro. Non capisco dove sta il dubbio?


----------



## Etta (17 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mariangela chi?


La moglie di Gennarino/Alberto.


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La moglie di Gennarino/Alberto.


Si chiama Mariangela? Quindi anche lui divulga nomi e dati privati come te?


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si chiama Mariangela? Quindi anche lui divulga nomi e dati privati come te?


Ma no, parla del film


----------



## Etta (18 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si chiama Mariangela? Quindi anche lui divulga nomi e dati privati come te?


Hai capito tutto.


----------



## Alberto (18 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi si può essere mignotta anche da single eh.  Comunque decidi il tuo soprannome. Gennarino ci sta bene.


Come più ti aggrada. Va bene Gennarino, va bene Alberto e va bene anche Albertone.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si chiama Mariangela? Quindi anche lui divulga nomi e dati privati come te?


Certo che Pincopallino capisce sempre tutto… proprio sveglio eh?



Etta ha detto:


> Hai capito tutto.


----------



## Etta (18 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Certo che Pincopallini capisce sempre tutto… proprio sveglio eh?


Può essere l’abbia anche scritto apposta per sottolineare la cosa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non sei stata molto attenta. Io ho una mia attività, lei è dipendente. Perché lavorare insieme? Nella vita bisogna avere sempre il piano “B”, se lei lavora con me e l’ attività va male che facciamo? Affondiamo tutti? Inoltre  non sta a casa xche lei fin dall’ inizio ha espresso il desiderio di lavorare e ha fatto bene xche molte sue amiche stando a casa di sono “resettate”, tra mestieri e gestione familiare. Sport lo facciamo
> Ancora, infatti se leggi bene, arriviamo a casa intorno alle 20 e questo perché nei centri sportivi andiamo o nella pausa pranzo o all uscita dal lavoro. Non capisco dove sta il dubbio?


Non ho detto che debba lavorare con te...ma parte time...non a tempo pieno....
Allora da come scrivi avete una vita perfetta!
Tempo a volontà sesso da favola figli totalmente indipendente parenti tutti disponibili ad aiutarvi ..
Non vedi dove stia il problema...


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa???
> Ma non passavate le giornate a fare sport cene vedere amici...hobby ..cazzi e mazzi?
> Adesso salta fuori che lei è dipendente...avevi scritto mi pare che anche lei lavorasse in proprio...avete pochissimo tempo in settimana...
> E visto che adesso palesi questo problema...non potrebbe lei semplicemente lavorare a part time?


Sono poche le aziende che ti prendono part time


----------



## Actorus (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono poche le aziende che ti prendono part time


Molte  fanno contratti part time per risparmiare contributi.


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Molte  fanno contratti part time per risparmiare contributi.


Mah… se parliamo di tasse,  un part time ad un’azienda costa quasi quanto un full time, non c’è grande risparmio alla fine


----------



## Alberto (18 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ho detto che debba lavorare con te...ma parte time...non a tempo pieno....
> Allora da come scrivi avete una vita perfetta!
> Tempo a volontà sesso da favola figli totalmente indipendente parenti tutti disponibili ad aiutarvi ..
> Non vedi dove stia il problema...


Fino a pochi mesi fa era proprio così. Il problema è il tradimento che ha portato me
In un vortice senza fine, sono completamente sfasato e ho sbalzi di umore, sono instabile e passo dal volere fortemente continuare a stare insieme ad una voglia pazzesca di lasciarla.


----------



## Etta (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ho trovato questa frase.


----------



## Venice30 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari facendo shopping si rischia di inciampare su un cazzo. Mai dire mai.


Come anche il tuo amante potrebbe inciampare in qualche patata, più ciovane e fresca di te, no? 
Oppure fai come la moglie del prof che lo controllava sempre, a detta tua, eppure il corno se lo è beccato. 
È anche vero, però, che quello che dici, i tuoi esempi e i tuoi ragionamenti, in generale, valgono solo per gli altri e non per te.


----------



## Etta (18 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Come anche il tuo amante potrebbe inciampare in qualche patata, più ciovane e fresca di te, no?
> Oppure fai come la moglie del prof che lo controllava sempre, a detta tua, eppure il corno se lo è beccato.
> È anche vero, però, che quello che dici, i tuoi esempi e i tuoi ragionamenti, in generale, valgono solo per gli altri e non per te.


Perché lei controllava solamente il telefono. Logico che sul lavoro non poteva controllarlo siccome non è un lavoro dove possono entrare persone esterne. Comunque sempre detto che può succedere a tutti.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono poche le aziende che ti prendono part time


Io ho lavorato spesso part time, mai avuto problemi a trovare lavoro part time, anzi. Per le aziende i costi sono elevati, ma se ne vale la pena per non perdere la risorsa accettano anche questi costi.


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io ho lavorato spesso part time, mai avuto problemi a trovare lavoro part time, anzi. Per le aziende i costi sono elevati, ma se ne vale la pena per non perdere la risorsa accettano anche questi costi.


se la persona vale e ci sono motivi seri e hai dei datori di lavoro intelligenti, allora puoi anche sperare di avere un part time 
altrimenti ti attacchi 
Oltre a prendere molti soldi in meno


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2022)

Mi domando come, dopo aver rilevato che lei in questa coppia ha un ruolo un po’ costretto, vi possa venire in mente di suggerire di ridurre l’impegno di lei nel lavoro e le sue entrate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se la persona vale e ci sono motivi seri e hai dei datori di lavoro intelligenti, allora puoi anche sperare di avere un part time
> altrimenti ti attacchi
> Oltre a prendere molti soldi in meno


Gentile signora ha finito di cambiare avatar che mi sconfondo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ho detto che debba lavorare con te...ma parte time...non a tempo pieno....
> Allora da come scrivi avete una vita perfetta!
> Tempo a volontà sesso da favola figli totalmente indipendente parenti tutti disponibili ad aiutarvi ..
> Non vedi dove stia il problema...


Perché dovrebbe lavorare part time ora?


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gentile signora ha finito di cambiare avatar che mi sconfondo?


No


----------



## Etta (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché dovrebbe lavorare part time ora?


Anche io mi sono persa un pezzo. Cosa c’entra il suo corno con il lavoro part time?


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gentile signora ha finito di cambiare avatar che mi sconfondo?


O ma poi sempre tutta gnuda!!!!....che scostumata @Omicron a Natale ti regalo un completino


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> O ma poi sempre tutta gnuda!!!!....che scostumata @Omicron a Natale ti regalo un completino


Almeno l’avatar ha le tette


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Almeno l’avatar ha le tette


Almeno lei


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Almeno lei


Ho trovato questo dipinti su pinterest e mi piacciono tutti  voi leggete il nick per non sbagliare


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo dipinti su pinterest e mi piacciono tutti  voi leggete il nick per non sbagliare


Cercami una Circe simile... così @Ginevra65 diventa matta


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cercami una Circe simile... così @Ginevra65 diventa matta


La vuoi gnuda?


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La vuoi gnuda?


E certo!!!!...e con le tette


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E certo!!!!...e con le tette


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10754


Bella questa ....un po' meno angelica


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bella questa ....un po' meno angelica


Ah io Angelica mai


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah io Angelica mai


Figurati io


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Fatto


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Fatto


@Ginevra65 non ti arrabbiare


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Ginevra65 non ti arrabbiare


Ce la vedo con gli occhialoni a cercare di capire chi sta scrivendo


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ce la vedo con gli occhialoni a cercare di capire chi sta scrivendo


Intanto che ci manda gli accidenti


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Intanto che ci manda gli accidenti


Quello è poco ma sicuro...


----------



## omicron (18 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ce la vedo con gli occhialoni a cercare di capire chi sta scrivendo






CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quello è poco ma sicuro...


Ora mi banna


----------



## CIRCE74 (18 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10755
> 
> 
> Ora mi banna


Noooooo....non lo farebbe mai....forse


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ho trovato questa frase.
> View attachment 10753


La soluzione è eliminare alla radice il verbo 'fidarsi'.


----------



## Etta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La soluzione è eliminare alla radice il verbo 'fidarsi'.


Come?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> O ma poi sempre tutta gnuda!!!!....che scostumata @Omicron a Natale ti regalo un completino


Ha caldo



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Cercami una Circe simile... così @Ginevra65 diventa matta


Tu nuda di tette, omi di culo. 
Io rispondo a chi mi capita, voglio vedere tra poco quando non capirete  più cosa dico 



omicron ha detto:


> @Ginevra65 non ti arrabbiare


Ah ora mostri pure te le tette, ero rimasta al culo nudo. 
No no non mi arrabbio, figurati, vedrai che casino verrà fuori con le risposte.



omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10755
> 
> 
> Ora mi banna


Fra 30 anni sarò così, spero di essere , quando guarderò ì l'anteprima del calendario dei pompieri 
Ora di solito metto un paio di occhiali sopra l'altro.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noooooo....non lo farebbe mai....forse


Non neanche il potere di farlo, intanto medito vendetta 



omicron ha detto:


> Intanto che ci manda gli accidenti


Circe non sono poi così cattiva


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ha caldo


Taaaaanto caldo 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu nuda di tette, omi di culo.
> Io rispondo a chi mi capita, voglio vedere tra poco quando non capirete  più cosa dico


Sai che risate però? 




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ah ora mostri pure te le tette, ero rimasta al culo nudo.
> No no non mi arrabbio, figurati, vedrai che casino verrà fuori con le risposte.


Almeno l’avatar le tette le ha 
Dai che ci divertiamo 




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fra 30 anni sarò così, spero di essere , quando guarderò ì l'anteprima del calendario dei pompieri
> Ora di solito metto un paio di occhiali sopra l'altro.



Non hai le progressive?


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non neanche il potere di farlo, intanto medito vendetta







Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Circe non sono poi così cattiva


Vai!!!! Si comincia  l’ho scritto io


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché dovrebbe lavorare part time ora?


Perché ad un certo punto lui ha scritto che hanno poco tempo...
La soluzione visto che non dovrebbero avere problemi economici è una riduzione dell' orario lavorativo ...
Poi mi ha corretto dicendo che hanno poco tempo a casa per stare insieme perché prima di arrivare a casa fanno la qualunque...(hobby sport viaggi cene loro 2)...
In tutto questo non ho capito chi minchia si fila i figli oltre ai nonni ..
Perché ok che non sono dei babies ma vanno cmq seguiti...


----------



## Etta (19 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché ad un certo punto lui ha scritto che hanno poco tempo...
> La soluzione visto che non dovrebbero avere problemi economici è una riduzione dell' orario lavorativo ...
> Poi mi ha corretto dicendo che hanno poco tempo a casa per stare insieme perché prima di arrivare a casa fanno la qualunque...(hobby sport viaggi cene loro 2)...
> In tutto questo non ho capito chi minchia si fila i figli oltre ai nonni ..
> Perché ok che non sono dei babies ma vanno cmq seguiti...


Quindi Gennarino e la Mariangela in poche parole sono sempre impegnati tutto il giorno senza un minuto libero?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi Gennarino e la Mariangela in poche parole sono sempre impegnati tutto il giorno senza un minuto libero?


E da quello che ha scritto si ...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come?


Non chiedendosi più se ci si deve/può fidare o meno di una persona.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché ad un certo punto lui ha scritto che hanno poco tempo...
> La soluzione visto che non dovrebbero avere problemi economici è una riduzione dell' orario lavorativo ...
> Poi mi ha corretto dicendo che hanno poco tempo a casa per stare insieme perché prima di arrivare a casa fanno la qualunque...(hobby sport viaggi cene loro 2)...
> In tutto questo non ho capito chi minchia si fila i figli oltre ai nonni ..
> Perché ok che non sono dei babies ma vanno cmq seguiti...


Li vedono la sera, così mi pare di aver letto. Quando erano piut piccoli faceva il part time. 
Se si lavora insieme è peggio si portano a casa pure gli screzi del lavoro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non hai le progressive?


Mica sono vecchia!


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mica sono vecchia!


hai parlato di due occhiali uno sopra l'altro


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu nuda di tette, omi di culo.
> Io rispondo a chi mi capita, voglio vedere tra poco quando non capirete  più cosa dico


mi fai morì


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi Gennarino e la Mariangela in poche parole sono sempre impegnati tutto il giorno senza un minuto libero?


non te lo vorrei dire....ma più o meno è quello che succede in tutte le famiglie...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Li vedono la sera, così mi pare di aver letto. Quando erano piut piccoli faceva il part time.
> Se si lavora insieme è peggio si portano a casa pure gli screzi del lavoro.


Ok ma non deve lavorare con lui ..mai detto...


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Taaaaanto caldo
> 
> Sai che risate però?
> 
> ...


ora ci risponderà sempre invertite


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma no, parla del film


Ah parla del film.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando come, dopo aver rilevato che lei in questa coppia ha un ruolo un po’ costretto, vi possa venire in mente di suggerire di ridurre l’impegno di lei nel lavoro e le sue entrate.


Non vedo perché debba rinunciare solo lei peraltro. La famiglia e‘ di entrambi.


----------



## Etta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non chiedendosi più se ci si deve/può fidare o meno di una persona.


Eh. 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E da quello che ha scritto si ...


E quando scopano?



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non te lo vorrei dire....ma più o meno è quello che succede in tutte le famiglie...


Dipende dal lavoro e dagli impegni.


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Eh.
> 
> E quando scopano?
> 
> ...


e grazie al cazz......


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Temo di avere dato io il via al cambio di avatar.
Che avatar è se non si è fighe almeno in una immagine virtuale?!
In passato ho avuto avatar più simili alla attualità, ma mi dissero che era una orrenda vecchia  che disturbava la lettura. Me lo aveva detto uno quarantenne che aveva pubblicato la sua vera foto


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo di avere dato io il via al cambio di avatar.
> Che avatar è se non si è fighe almeno in una immagine virtuale?!
> In passato ho avuto avatar più simili alla attualità, ma mi dissero che era una orrenda vecchia  che disturbava la lettura. Me lo aveva detto uno quarantenne che aveva pubblicato la sua vera foto


educato


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> educato


Vabbè, ma mi odiava. Era riuscito a farmi bannare!


----------



## Etta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me lo aveva detto uno quarantenne che aveva pubblicato la sua vera foto


Ma era caruccio almeno?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu nuda di tette, omi di culo.
> Io rispondo a chi mi capita, voglio vedere tra poco quando non capirete  più cosa dico


Ma sai che io non ho capito ancora il tuo avatar? Vedo due gambe con le calze nere in una posizione insolita e poi forse due braccia con i polsi legati. Mi sembra che pure il tuo sia un avatar sexy e pure sado-maso, non so con quale vantaggio. Poi uno magari si eccita all’idea di legarti o si spaventa per la fatica che gli viene prospettata 
Poi io sono antica e ogni scomodità mi respinge.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma era caruccio almeno?



Dico solo che al paragone il g è Alain Delon di trent’anni


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dico solo che al paragone il g è Alain Delon di trent’anni


Per illustrare


----------



## Etta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per illustrare View attachment 10756


Ma che costole ha?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma che costole ha?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai parlato di due occhiali uno sopra l'altro


non leggo bene , quando è piccolo uso questo sistema tecnologico


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non leggo bene , quando è piccolo uso questo sistema tecnologico


ma un oculista no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mi fai morì


non morire ora che ci sono le feste. Ad ogni modo rivestiti prima. Chi sei? Con chi parlo?
Dice che sto quotando circe e non @omicron 

@Ulisse  mi sa che pure tu prenderai cantonate.
Va beh che a te poco importa, sono nude tutte e due


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non morire ora che ci sono le feste. Ad ogni modo rivestiti prima. Chi sei? Con chi parlo?
> Dice che sto quotando circe e non @omicron
> 
> @Ulisse  mi sa che pure tu prenderai cantonate.
> Va beh che a te poco importa, sono nude tutte e due


la mia va sul rosso, @CIRCE74 sull'azzurro


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma un oculista no?


non ti darò mai questa soddisfazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che io non ho capito ancora il tuo avatar? Vedo due gambe con le calze nere in una posizione insolita e poi forse due braccia con i polsi legati. Mi sembra che pure il tuo sia un avatar sexy e pure sado-maso, non so con quale vantaggio. Poi uno magari si eccita all’idea di legarti o si spaventa per la fatica che gli viene prospettata
> Poi io sono antica e ogni scomodità mi respinge.


poco importa, almeno mi riconosci al primo colpo. Queste si sono svestite e messe pure nella stessa posizione.
La mia credo sia una foto con riflesso nello specchio.
Credo e non mi metto due paia di occhiali per accertarmene, accontentati


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la mia va sul rosso, @CIRCE74 sull'azzurro


ooooohhhhh grazie per l'aiutino


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> poco importa, almeno mi riconosci al primo colpo. Queste si sono svestite e messe pure nella stessa posizione.
> La mia credo sia una foto con *riflesso* nello specchio.
> Credo e non mi metto due paia di occhiali per accertarmene, accontentati


 non ci ero arrivata.
Sì ormai lo riconosco, anche se non lo decifro.
Senza occhiali non vedo nemmeno il tablet


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non ci ero arrivata.
> Sì ormai lo riconosco, anche se non lo decifro.
> Senza occhiali non vedo nemmeno il tablet


giochiamo a mosca cieca?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> giochiamo a mosca cieca?


Adesso cambio e metto una vecchia.


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso cambio e metto una vecchia.


questo avatar è spettacolare...ti si addice


----------



## Ulisse (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non morire ora che ci sono le feste. Ad ogni modo rivestiti prima. Chi sei? Con chi parlo?
> Dice che sto quotando circe e non @omicron
> 
> @Ulisse  mi sa che pure tu prenderai cantonate.
> Va beh che a te poco importa, sono nude tutte e due


grazie per la segnalazione.
Tanto io comunque spengo la luce....

Ed è chiaro che lo fanno apposta per confondere.
tipica cattiveria di chi ha le tette piccole


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> poco importa, almeno mi riconosci al primo colpo. Queste si sono svestite e messe pure nella stessa posizione.
> La mia credo sia una foto con riflesso nello specchio.
> Credo e non mi metto due paia di occhiali per accertarmene, accontentati


cioè te stai dicendo che non sai neppure cosa hai come avatar???


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> grazie per la segnalazione.
> Tanto io comunque spengo la luce....
> 
> Ed è chiaro che lo fanno apposta per confondere.
> tipica cattiveria di chi ha le tette piccole


ocio che poi va a finire male


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ti darò mai questa soddisfazione


Beata te che puoi scegliere


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso cambio e metto una vecchia.


Chi è la vecchia? Da smartphone non capisco


----------



## Ulisse (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che io non ho capito ancora il tuo avatar? Vedo due gambe con le calze nere in una posizione insolita e poi forse due braccia con i polsi legati. Mi sembra che pure il tuo sia un avatar sexy e pure sado-maso, non so con quale vantaggio. Poi uno magari si eccita all’idea di legarti o si spaventa per la fatica che gli viene prospettata
> Poi io sono antica e ogni scomodità mi respinge.


è il riflesso nello spcchio delle gambe incrociate ed alzate


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> grazie per la segnalazione.
> Tanto io comunque spengo la luce....
> 
> Ed è chiaro che lo fanno apposta per confondere.
> tipica cattiveria di chi ha le tette piccole


Come quella  dei maschi col pisello piccolo


----------



## Ulisse (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Come quella  dei maschi col pisello piccolo


uguale.
anche se preferiamo considerarci uomini di qualità più che di quantità...


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> uguale.
> anche se preferiamo considerarci uomini di qualità più che di quantità...


Allora anche  le mie sono tettine di qualità 

PS come inventate scuse voi uomini nessuno mai


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> questo avatar è spettacolare...ti si addice


Cosa ridi?
Mi assomiglia.


----------



## Ulisse (19 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ocio che poi va a finire male


calma...calma...
è Natale, unpoco di bontà non guasta


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Chi è la vecchia? Da smartphone non capisco


Sally Field


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> è il riflesso nello spcchio delle gambe incrociate ed alzate
> 
> 
> View attachment 10757


Grazie.
Comoda


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ridi?
> Mi assomiglia.


rido perché ha la giusta espressione per rappresentarti....è l'espressione "brunetta"


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> rido perché ha la giusta espressione per rappresentarti....è l'espressione "brunetta"


Infatti


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> calma...calma...
> è Natale, unpoco di bontà non guasta


appunto....la roba piccola guardala bene in foto perché avrà da passarne di acqua sotto i ponti prima che tu posso rimetterci le mani sopra


----------



## Ulisse (19 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> appunto....la roba piccola guardala bene in foto perché avrà da passarne di acqua sotto i ponti prima che tu posso rimetterci le mani sopra


dai...
non fare così
ho pure già preso il rametto di vischio


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2022)

Bruni però ti ci metti pure tu...

Alla schizofrenia di @omicron sono rassegnata, ma manco il tempo di abituarsi all'avatar nuovo che me lo ricambi ancora così su due piedi.

Mi destabilizzi.


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Bruni però ti ci metti pure tu...
> 
> Alla schizofrenia di @omicron sono rassegnata, ma manco il tempo di abituarsi all'avatar nuovo che me lo ricambi ancora così su due piedi.
> 
> Mi destabilizzi.


wow 
schizofrenica non me l'aveva mai detto nessuno


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Beata te che puoi scegliere


Ho anche una lente di ingrandimento


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> cioè te stai dicendo che non sai neppure cosa hai come avatar???


Ovvio che lo so, sono due cotechini avvolti in una rete nera. 
Ma te guarda questa cosa insinua


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho anche una lente di ingrandimento


Ottimo…finalmente una donna che si attrezza anche per noi diversamente dotati!


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ovvio che lo so, sono due cotechini avvolti in una rete nera.
> Ma te guarda questa cosa insinua


lo zampone
d'altro canto è natale


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> grazie per la segnalazione.
> Tanto io comunque spengo la luce....
> 
> Ed è chiaro che lo fanno apposta per confondere.
> tipica cattiveria di chi ha le tette piccole


Nella foto si sono attrezzate però
Se spegni la luce, diventi cecato pure te


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ottimo…finalmente una donna che si attrezza anche per noi diversamente dotati!


Ho anche il microscopio all'occorrenza


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo zampone
> d'altro canto è natale


Circe ho detto cotechino, non iniziare


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Bruni però ti ci metti pure tu...
> 
> Alla schizofrenia di @omicron sono rassegnata, ma manco il tempo di abituarsi all'avatar nuovo che me lo ricambi ancora così su due piedi.
> 
> Mi destabilizzi.


Però mi assomiglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso cambio e metto una vecchia.


Oh cazzo, ti ci metti pure tu


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oh cazzo, ti ci metti pure tu


Sono stufa di avatar sexy. Mi spiace perché l’altro assomiglia a me da giovane. Ma gli anni passano...


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Circe ho detto cotechino, non iniziare


cambia lente d'ingrandimento


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> wow
> schizofrenica non me l'aveva mai detto nessuno


Il senso (ovviamente figurato), relativo ai tuoi cambi avatar, si addice benissimo.


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però mi assomiglia


Quindi mi ci posso affezionare?


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il senso (ovviamente figurato), relativo ai tuoi cambi avatar, si addice benissimo.


sono tutti avatar simili tra di loro però


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono tutti avatar simili tra di loro però


L'unica cosa simile è (a parte il tuo primo, se non ricordo male) il genere e la bionditudine.

Ma destabilizzi comunque le povere persone come me che attribuiscono/riconoscono all'avatar un link con il personaggio.


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> L'unica cosa simile è (a parte il tuo primo, se non ricordo male) il genere e la bionditudine.
> 
> Ma destabilizzi comunque le povere persone come me che attribuiscono/riconoscono all'avatar un link con il personaggio.


il colore dei capelli è l'unica cosa che accomuna me e gli avatar   
però sono indecisa, anche questo non so quanto durerà


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quindi mi ci posso affezionare?


A me sì  All’avatar non so.


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sì  All’avatar non so.


A te lo sono già.

Tra l'altro adoro Sally Field.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho anche il microscopio all'occorrenza


Quello è troppo, con me basta una lente.


----------



## ologramma (19 Dicembre 2022)

Il mio avatar di un personaggio famoso non l'ho scelto perché mi assomiglia o abbiamo la stessa età, aoh famose a capi so più giovane e meno ........meglio di lui anche con meno sordi


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il mio avatar di un personaggio famoso non l'ho scelto perché mi assomiglia o abbiamo la stessa età, aoh famose a capi so più giovane e meno ........meglio di lui anche con meno sordi


Più giovane va bene. Meglio... non so.


----------



## ologramma (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più giovane va bene. Meglio... non so.


Forse ho sbagliato lo spazio con i puntini ,ho scritto meno meglio ,non proprio na ciofeca ma passabile


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ovvio che lo so, sono due cotechini avvolti in una rete nera.
> Ma te guarda questa cosa insinua


poveri cotechini...anche con i tacchi a spillo


----------



## Etta (19 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il mio avatar di un personaggio famoso non l'ho scelto perché mi assomiglia o abbiamo la stessa età, aoh famose a capi so più giovane e meno ........meglio di lui anche con meno sordi


Il mio avatar è il migliore. Mi sento più ccciovane.


----------



## ologramma (19 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Il mio avatar è il migliore. Mi sento più ccciovane.


anche senza avatar saresti sempre giovane  per ora


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono stufa di avatar sexy. Mi spiace perché l’altro assomiglia a me da giovane. Ma gli anni passano...


E la gente mormora



omicron ha detto:


> cambia lente d'ingrandimento


Vedo se c'è n'è una scontata al Lidl



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello è troppo, con me basta una lente.


Questo lo dici tu che hai manie di grandezza



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> poveri cotechini...anche con i tacchi a spillo


Se la tirano pure loro, mica solo tu con le tette fuori


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se la tirano pure loro, mica solo tu con le tette fuori


Per me sono zamponi


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu che hai manie di grandezza


No no, e‘ frutto di sondaggio.
Io parlo coi numeri portati dalle usufruitrici, tutte hanno riferito che basta una lente a -2,50 per vederlo.
Mica mi autopromuovo da solo come fanno i artri.


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se la tirano pure loro, mica solo tu con le tette fuori


e una volta che ce l'ho mica le posso tenere dentro


----------



## Etta (19 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche senza avatar saresti sempre giovane  per ora


Beh ma Lolita di più ne ha 14.


----------



## ologramma (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedo se c'è n'è una scontata al Lidl


meglio la cioccolata al latte


----------



## ologramma (19 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh ma Lolita di più ne ha 14.


nel film non mi sembrava avesse 14 anni


----------



## Etta (19 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> nel film non mi sembrava avesse 14 anni


L’attrice che la interpretava logicamente no. Però la Lolita del libro ne ha 14.  Anzi forse anche 12.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per me sono zamponi


Perché tu hai le tette piccole io  devo avere pure zamponi. 
Vendicativa  sei



Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no, e‘ frutto di sondaggio.
> Io parlo coi numeri portati dalle usufruitrici, tutte hanno riferito che basta una lente a -2,50 per vederlo.
> Mica mi autopromuovo da solo come fanno i artri.


A me ci vuole sicuramente una lente da 4



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e una volta che ce l'ho mica le posso tenere dentro


Mostra, scostumata!!


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché tu hai le tette piccole io  devo avere pure zamponi.
> Vendicativa  sei


Sicuro 
Sono una brutta persona


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2022)

lo sappiamo


----------



## omicron (19 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo sappiamo


Si sa mai qualcuno se lo scordasse


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque ora ci vogliono avatar natalizi.


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché ad un certo punto lui ha scritto che hanno poco tempo...
> La soluzione visto che non dovrebbero avere problemi economici è una riduzione dell' orario lavorativo ...
> Poi mi ha corretto dicendo che hanno poco tempo a casa per stare insieme perché prima di arrivare a casa fanno la qualunque...(hobby sport viaggi cene loro 2)...
> In tutto questo non ho capito chi minchia si fila i figli oltre ai nonni ..
> Perché ok che non sono dei babies ma vanno cmq seguiti...


Ma “la qualunque” si gestisce. Per esempio lo sport o nella pausa pranzo del lavoro oppure un paio di ore dopo lavoro, corsi di ballo un oretta dopo cena 1/2 volte al massimo alla settimana, weekend lo dice la parola stessa : fine settimana. Cene e ballo o di venerdì sera o di sabato sera, i viaggi qualcuno con figli e qualcuno senza, naturalmente come dici tu, quando andiamo da soli loro stanno con nonni o zii, ma non sono sofferenti in quanto alla loro età si organizzano e si divertono con gli amici. Sembra così difficile?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma “la qualunque” si gestisce. Per esempio lo sport o nella pausa pranzo del lavoro oppure un paio di ore dopo lavoro, corsi di ballo un oretta dopo cena 1/2 volte al massimo alla settimana, weekend lo dice la parola stessa : fine settimana. Cene e ballo o di venerdì sera o di sabato sera, i viaggi qualcuno con figli e qualcuno senza, naturalmente come dici tu, quando andiamo da soli loro stanno con nonni o zii, ma non sono sofferenti in quanto alla loro età si organizzano e si divertono con gli amici. Sembra così difficile?


No per nulla...
Solo che mi sembra che abbiate veramente una bordellata di tempo libero...


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

ROSSY8627 ha detto:


> Alla fine ha rovinato semplicemente un rapporto con il marito che altrim sarebbe andato avanti senza problemi, se lei comunque aveva deciso di chiudere con l'altra persona....Alberto, al posto suo tu cosa avresti fatto dopo una scappatella?


Non lo so. Non sono in quei panni e non so rispondere con sincerità. Certo a mente fredda direi “faccio la scappatella e me ne sto zitto”. Ma questo solo a mente fredda, dopo il tradimento, chissà cosa può succedere nella testa di una persona, magari ci sta (come ha fatto mia moglie), di non riuscire neanche a guardare in faccia il partner, di sentirsi in colpa , di sentirsi una merda e confessare, magari non per scaricare la responsabilità di una scelta o per pulirsi la coscienza (che comunque rimane sporca), mangiare perché proprio non ce la si fa ad andare avanti anche nelle piccole cose quotidiane.


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No per nulla...
> Solo che mi sembra che abbiate veramente una bordellata di tempo libero...


Presumo come tutti, poi basta un po’ di organizzazione per gestirlo. Per esempio io nei centri sportivi vado prettamente in pausa pranzo, tanta gente la pausa la fa andando a casa, mangiando e facendo il riposino, i corsi li facciamo di sera dopo cena, ma la cena di quelle sera sono cose veloci tipo una insalatina, una piadina, ecc…. Cene e ballo sono le facciamo la stessa sera.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> tanta gente la pausa la fa andando a casa, mangiando e facendo il riposino, i


Se abiti a 300 metri dall' ufficio e hai almeno 2 ore di pausa pranzo ...
Altrimenti ti attacchi...al tram ..


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se abiti a 300 metri dall' ufficio e hai almeno 2 ore di pausa pranzo ...
> Altrimenti ti attacchi...al tram ..


Il centro sportivo è a 100 metri dalla mia attività, la pausa pranzo è 2 ore per tutti per me che sono il titolare è illimitata.


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Mio marito è il titolare
Lavora il doppio dei suoi dipendenti


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non sono in quei panni e non so rispondere con sincerità. Certo a mente fredda direi “faccio la scappatella e me ne sto zitto”. Ma questo solo a mente fredda, dopo il tradimento, chissà cosa può succedere nella testa di una persona, magari ci sta (come ha fatto mia moglie), di non riuscire neanche a guardare in faccia il partner, di sentirsi in colpa , di sentirsi una merda e confessare, magari non per scaricare la responsabilità di una scelta o per pulirsi la coscienza (che comunque rimane sporca), mangiare perché proprio non ce la si fa ad andare avanti anche nelle piccole cose quotidiane.


Io, se il mio ipotetico marito dovesse avere una scappatella, sinceramente vorrei saperlo.



omicron ha detto:


> Mio marito è il titolare
> Lavora il doppio dei suoi dipendenti


Infatti così dev’essere. Altrimenti che titolare è?


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io, se il mio ipotetico marito dovesse avere una scappatella, sinceramente vorrei saperlo.
> 
> 
> Infatti così dev’essere. Altrimenti che titolare è?


Ecco….
Allora è stato giusto quello che ha fatto mia moglie? Ed è anche giusto il mio pensiero, che è esattamente quello tuo. Anche se sto male
E soffro preferisco che lei abbia confessato piuttosto che tenersi tutto per lei e io essere comunque cornuto e contento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti così dev’essere. Altrimenti che titolare è?


certo, l'importante che i dipendenti facciano la loro parte e non siano zavorre.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco….
> Allora è stato giusto quello che ha fatto mia moglie? Ed è anche giusto il mio pensiero, che è esattamente quello tuo. Anche se sto male
> E soffro preferisco che lei abbia confessato piuttosto che tenersi tutto per lei e io essere comunque cornuto e contento.


Non ho mai usato il termine cornuto.
La scelta di definizioni e insulti definisce chi li usa.
Mai considererei, ad esempio, la vittima di una ingiustizia o chi ha una vita di solitudine sfigato. E non usavo questi termini neppure quando mi andava tutto bene.
La scelta delle parole fa trasparire la nostra scala di valori.
Tu soffri perché ti consideri cornuto.
Infatti non ti sei mai posto nessuna delle domande che mi sono posta io, quando ho scoperto il tradimento.
Questo mi fa pensare che farai molta fatica a superare. Questo tradimento ti fa sentire ridicolo.


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo, l'importante che i dipendenti facciano la loro parte e non siano zavorre.


i dipendenti non devono essere zavorre ma con un titolare assente ci sta che facciano parecchio i fatti loro


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i dipendenti non devono essere zavorre ma con un titolare assente ci sta che facciano parecchio i fatti loro


Pensi che sia utile una frusta?


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mio marito è il titolare
> Lavora il doppio dei suoi dipendenti


Ma se non sai neanche di cosa mi occupo? Il lavoro,la produzione e i compiti sono diversi per ognuno di noi e diversi da dipendente a titolare. Ciò non significa che lavoro meno degli altri ma mi occupo di altro. La pausa per tutti è di 2 ore, 12.30 fino alle 14,30. Delle volte quando posso, vado via alle 12 e rubacchio una mezz’ ora, delle altre volte non riesco ma magari mi fermo fino alle 15 e rubo li la
Mezz’ ora. Tra andare , cambiarmi, allenarmi e lavarmi ho spesso 2,5 ore. Mi apre abbastanza senza togliere spazio al mio lavoro. 
Sempre a criticare senza sapere le cose e trovare sempre il pelo nell’ uovo.


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ecco….
> Allora è stato giusto quello che ha fatto mia moglie? Ed è anche giusto il mio pensiero, che è esattamente quello tuo. Anche se sto male
> E soffro preferisco che lei abbia confessato piuttosto che tenersi tutto per lei e io essere comunque cornuto e contento.


Allora, è giusto per chi è dalla parte del tradito, ma ovviamente nei panni del tradirore no. Io ovviamente parlo nei panni della persona tradita.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo, l'importante che i dipendenti facciano la loro parte e non siano zavorre.


Assolutamente sì.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensi che sia utile una frusta?


Un gatto a nove code.


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora, è giusto per chi è dalla parte del tradito, ma ovviamente nei panni del tradirore no. Io ovviamente parlo nei panni della persona tradita.
> 
> 
> Assolutamente sì.
> ...


Sicuramente non per i miei dipendenti, visto che lavoro quanto è più di loro…. Ma forse… quello potrebbe servire a letto


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora, è giusto per chi è dalla parte del tradito, ma ovviamente nei panni del tradirore no. Io ovviamente parlo nei panni della persona tradita.
> 
> 
> Assolutamente sì.
> ...


Tu hai bisogno di minacce per lavorare?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai usato il termine cornuto.
> La scelta di definizioni e insulti definisce chi li usa.
> Mai considererei, ad esempio, la vittima di una ingiustizia o chi ha una vita di solitudine sfigato. E non usavo questi termini neppure quando mi andava tutto bene.
> La scelta delle parole fa trasparire la nostra scala di valori.
> ...


Quindi un cornuto ridicolo?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma se non sai neanche di cosa mi occupo? Il lavoro,la produzione e i compiti sono diversi per ognuno di noi e diversi da dipendente a titolare. Ciò non significa che lavoro meno degli altri ma mi occupo di altro. La pausa per tutti è di 2 ore, 12.30 fino alle 14,30. Delle volte quando posso, vado via alle 12 e rubacchio una mezz’ ora, delle altre volte non riesco ma magari mi fermo fino alle 15 e rubo li la
> Mezz’ ora. Tra andare , cambiarmi, allenarmi e lavarmi ho spesso 2,5 ore. Mi apre abbastanza senza togliere spazio al mio lavoro.
> Sempre a criticare senza sapere le cose e trovare sempre il pelo nell’ uovo.


Mica devi rendere conto a nessuno se non al tuo cliente, che di certo non guarda le ore lavorate.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i dipendenti non devono essere zavorre ma con un titolare assente ci sta che facciano parecchio i fatti loro


c’è dipendente e dipendente e lavoro e lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi un cornuto ridicolo?


Non per me. Per lui. Infatti si vergogna.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per me. Per lui. Infatti si vergogna.


Si vergogna perché non ha ancora capito che cosa e’ accaduto alla sua coppia. Il corno e relativa confessione sono una briciola. Mi ricorda tanto quelle famiglie che si vergognano di avere un alcolista in casa e ce ne sono ancora molte.


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensi che sia utile una frusta?





Alberto ha detto:


> Ma se non sai neanche di cosa mi occupo? Il lavoro,la produzione e i compiti sono diversi per ognuno di noi e diversi da dipendente a titolare. Ciò non significa che lavoro meno degli altri ma mi occupo di altro. La pausa per tutti è di 2 ore, 12.30 fino alle 14,30. Delle volte quando posso, vado via alle 12 e rubacchio una mezz’ ora, delle altre volte non riesco ma magari mi fermo fino alle 15 e rubo li la
> Mezz’ ora. Tra andare , cambiarmi, allenarmi e lavarmi ho spesso 2,5 ore. Mi apre abbastanza senza togliere spazio al mio lavoro.
> Sempre a criticare senza sapere le cose e trovare sempre il pelo nell’ uovo.





Pincopallino ha detto:


> c’è dipendente e dipendente e lavoro e lavoro.


Ma che problemi avete?


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che problemi avete?


Noi abbiamo problemi?  parli come se fossimo tutti dei robot e come se la vita fosse uguale per tutti. Apri la mente va….


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che problemi avete?


Avete chi?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che problemi avete?


Non sono io che ho detto che “se non c’è il gatto i topi ballano“.


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi un cornuto ridicolo?


Fa già ridere da se un tradimento  che rende ridicolo il tradito….


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Fa già ridere da se un tradimento  che rende ridicolo il tradito….


Non so lo ha scritto lei. Per me esiste il cornuto ossia cornasubente e il cornafacente.


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo problemi?  parli come se fossimo tutti dei robot e come se la vita fosse uguale per tutti. Apri la mente va….


ti sei subito offeso per qualcosa che io NON ho scritto ma che hai capito tu
sei saltato a conclusioni da solo
cosa che mi pare tu faccia spesso



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete chi?


ho scritto qualcosa di attinente a quello che mi hai risposto?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono io che ho detto che “se non c’è il gatto i topi ballano“.


ma perché è vero
non tutti, ma tanti


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti sei subito offeso per qualcosa che io NON ho scritto ma che hai capito tu
> sei saltato a conclusioni da solo
> cosa che mi pare tu faccia spesso
> 
> ...


Si. Ove dici che fuori il gatto i topi ballano io ti ho risposto che c’è topo e topo. Poi tu quotando me hai chiesto che problemi abbiamo ed io ho chiesto “avete chi”, mi chiedevo a chi ti rivolgessi parlando al plurale.


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti sei subito offeso per qualcosa che io NON ho scritto ma che hai capito tu
> sei saltato a conclusioni da solo
> cosa che mi pare tu faccia spesso
> 
> ...


Non è una offesa ma una risposta a chi ha scritto
“Che problemi avete”
Mi apre fossi tu….. mi pare…..


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si. Ove dici che fuori il gatto i topi ballano io ti ho risposto che c’è topo e topo. Poi tu quotando me hai chiesto che problemi abbiamo ed io ho chiesto “avete chi”, mi chiedevo a chi ti rivolgessi parlando al plurale.


io ho scritto


omicron ha detto:


> i dipendenti non devono essere zavorre ma con un titolare assente ci sta che facciano parecchio i fatti loro


ho scritto tutti?  no, ho scritto che ci sta che qualcuno se ne approfitti
vuoi negarlo?
ho parlato al plurale perchè tu, alberto e brunetta, siete partiti in quarta con discorsi totalmente diversi da quello che ho fatto io



Alberto ha detto:


> Non è una offesa ma una risposta a chi ha scritto
> “Che problemi avete”
> Mi apre fossi tu….. mi pare…..


certo, perchè se io scrivo che mio marito fa molte più ore dei dipendenti e tu tiri fuori uno sproloquio a tua difesa (una volta dicevano "excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta"), con quel tono offensivo e di supponenza che usi sempre, ti chiedo che problema hai, visto che io non ho fatto commenti su quello che fai tu
sei un uomo molto insicuro, lo sai  vero?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Fa già ridere da se un tradimento  che rende ridicolo il tradito….


Perché non lo hai raccontato a nessuno?


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai bisogno di minacce per lavorare?


No perché?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No perché?


Va be’ tu continui a rispondere a singoli post con battute, senza mai considerare lo sviluppo della discussione.


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va be’ tu continui a rispondere a singoli post con battute, senza mai considerare lo sviluppo della discussione.


Non stavo facendo nessuna battuta mi sembra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> i dipendenti non devono essere zavorre ma con un titolare assente ci sta che facciano parecchio i fatti loro


Certamente, come si dice l'occhio del padrone ingrassa il maiale


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non stavo facendo nessuna battuta mi sembra.


Ciascuno degli interventi parlati di un attore nel dialogo scenico: mangiarsi la b., ometterla; soffiare la b., attaccare in anticipo impedendo all'interlocutore di pronunciare la propria; dare la b., offrire a un attore lo spunto per la replica, da parte del suggeritore o di altro attore; pescare la b., dell'attore che cerca continuamente l'aiuto del suggeritore.

_Non perdere una battuta_, porgere la massima attenzione.
ESTENS.
Frase o risposta spiritosa.


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciascuno degli interventi parlati di un attore nel dialogo scenico: mangiarsi la b., ometterla; soffiare la b., attaccare in anticipo impedendo all'interlocutore di pronunciare la propria; dare la b., offrire a un attore lo spunto per la replica, da parte del suggeritore o di altro attore; pescare la b., dell'attore che cerca continuamente l'aiuto del suggeritore.
> 
> _Non perdere una battuta_, porgere la massima attenzione.
> ESTENS.
> Frase o risposta spiritosa.


vabbè dai, anche jim mi ha contestato il fatto che "gioco" per lui sia solo un'attività divertente


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vabbè dai, anche jim mi ha contestato il fatto che "gioco" per lui sia solo un'attività divertente


C’è sempre da imparare.


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciascuno degli interventi parlati di un attore nel dialogo scenico: mangiarsi la b., ometterla; soffiare la b., attaccare in anticipo impedendo all'interlocutore di pronunciare la propria; dare la b., offrire a un attore lo spunto per la replica, da parte del suggeritore o di altro attore; pescare la b., dell'attore che cerca continuamente l'aiuto del suggeritore.
> 
> _Non perdere una battuta_, porgere la massima attenzione.
> ESTENS.
> Frase o risposta spiritosa.


È? Oggi sono assonnata.


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certamente, come si dice l'occhio del padrone ingrassa il maiale


Il cavallo


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho scritto
> 
> ho scritto tutti?  no, ho scritto che ci sta che qualcuno se ne approfitti
> vuoi negarlo?
> ...


Sei tu che pensi che il mondo gira intorno a te. Cosa c’entra tuo marito? Quindi parlava di altro è cioè del tempo da ritagliare e ho spiegato come e dove lo recupero….. si parlava di me, non di tuo marito… capisci la differenza? 
Sono molto più sicuro di te credimi…


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Sei tu che pensi che il mondo gira intorno a te. Cosa c’entra tuo marito? Quindi parlava di altro è cioè del tempo da ritagliare e ho spiegato come e dove lo recupero….. si parlava di me, non di tuo marito… capisci la differenza?
> Sono molto più sicuro di te credimi…


Fermo restando che io scrivo il cazzo che mi pare
Sei tanto sicuro che non fai che dirtelo
Non fai che ripetere sempre le stesse cose per convincerTI 
E quando non trovi chi ti da ragione, diventi offensivo
Poi oh, fatti tuoi eh


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Fermo restando che io scrivo il cazzo che mi pare
> Sei tanto sicuro che non fai che dirtelo
> Non fai che ripetere sempre le stesse cose per convincerTI
> E quando non trovi chi ti da ragione, diventi offensivo
> Poi oh, fatti tuoi eh


Dai dai che trombano…


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dai dai che trombano…


poi ti mando le foto


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il cavallo


Nel forum meglio parlare di maiali


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nel forum meglio parlare di maiali


O somari


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> O somari


Quelli hanno la testa dura, causa persa


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quelli hanno la testa dura, causa persa


Hanno altre qualità


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poi ti mando le foto


Così le condivido col mio compagno di sventure!


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Così le condivido col mio compagno di sventure!


Non ci fare le macumbe però


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vabbè dai, anche jim mi ha contestato il fatto che "gioco" per lui sia solo un'attività divertente


Credo si parlasse di 'mi piace'...e comunque il termine gioco lo associo a qualcosa di allegro e che genera sensazioni positive.


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Credo si parlasse di 'mi piace'...e comunque il termine gioco lo associo a qualcosa di allegro e che genera sensazioni positive.


Tu
Il gioco può anche essere brutto
Comunque avevo cambiato il termine gioco in dinamica (mi pare), il succo resta il medesimo


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ci fare le macumbe però


Solo seghini…


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Solo seghini…


Ti accontenti di poco


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Fermo restando che io scrivo il cazzo che mi pare
> Sei tanto sicuro che non fai che dirtelo
> Non fai che ripetere sempre le stesse cose per convincerTI
> E quando non trovi chi ti da ragione, diventi offensivo
> Poi oh, fatti tuoi eh


Tu scrivi quel cazzo che ti pare, premesso che non gliene frega un cazzo si quello che fa tuo marito qui non lo conosce nessuno. Detto questo io rispondo quel cazzo che viglio sopratutto  a gente disturbata come te. Fatti curare !!!


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ti accontenti di poco


Lo sai come dice il proverbio….


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tu scrivi quel cazzo che ti pare, premesso che non gliene frega un cazzo si quello che fa tuo marito qui non lo conosce nessuno. Detto questo io rispondo quel cazzo che viglionsopratutto a gente disturbata come te. Fatti curare !!!


Dai Alby dalle una carezza come si fa con un cane, vedrai che diventa un agnellino…anzi una agnellina…anzi una pecorina….


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dai Alby dalle una carezza come si fa con un cane, vedrai che diventa un agnellino…anzi una agnellina…anzi una pecorina….



Bravo…. Mi sa che ha bisogno di  “buona razione…..” troppo nervosetta… troppo a dieta


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ti accontenti di poco


Ci sono periodi nei quali quello passa il convento..


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tu scrivi quel cazzo che ti pare, premesso che non gliene frega un cazzo si quello che fa tuo marito qui non lo conosce nessuno. Detto questo io rispondo quel cazzo che viglio sopratutto  a gente disturbata come te. Fatti curare !!!



Me fai mori’


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo sai come dice il proverbio….



No




Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dai Alby dalle una carezza come si fa con un cane, vedrai che diventa un agnellino…anzi una agnellina…anzi una pecorina….


Ma ti hai idea di quanto mi faccia male il collo dopo il cozzo di domenica?


Alberto ha detto:


> Bravo…. Minsanchenhanbiaofnondinuna “buona razione…..” troppo nervosetta


Che in italiano significa…?




Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ci sono periodi nei quali quello passa il convento..


Ah è questo il proverbio?


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Corretto e ampliato


certo che non sai manco quotare...

cmq avevo capito che ti riferivi (in maniera sessista, tra l'altro), a quella che è la frequenza dei miei rapporti sessuali
solo che sono confusa, prima mi scrivi che non ti importa un cazzo di quello che fa mio marito (perchè io scopo solo con lui), ora ti interesserebbero i particolari? la cura che auspicavi per me sarebbe qualche colpo di minchia? non ti sembra riduttivo? tra l'altro io sono rilassatissima, me la rido pure (a parte il dolore al collo), tu? sei in uno dei tuoi momenti "borderline"? (come ami definirli tu)


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti faccio un massaggino?


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti faccio un massaggino?


senza offesa, ma sto messa così male che ci faccio mettere le mani solo al fisioterapista


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> senza offesa, ma sto messa così male che ci faccio mettere le mani solo al fisioterapista


se se…,chissà che figo che è ….


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> se se…,chissà che figo che è ….


no, non è figo, è pure decisamente antipatico e ci insultiamo sempre, ma è molto preparato e competente e conosce bene la mia (pessima), situazione


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Il cavallo


A Cicciolina piace questo elemento.


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma ti hai idea di quanto mi faccia male il collo dopo il cozzo di domenica?


Pensavo scrivessi: hai idea di quanto faccia male il collo facendo la pecorina.


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A Cicciolina piace questo elemento.


le partecipava ma non attivamente vedo che l'hai visto


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Hanno altre qualità


Tipo?


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tipo?


roba triviale


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> roba triviale


Specifica meglio.....


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo che non sai manco quotare...
> 
> cmq avevo capito che ti riferivi (in maniera sessista, tra l'altro), a quella che è la frequenza dei miei rapporti sessuali
> solo che sono confusa, prima mi scrivi che non ti importa un cazzo di quello che fa mio marito (perchè io scopo solo con lui), ora ti interesserebbero i particolari? la cura che auspicavi per me sarebbe qualche colpo di minchia? non ti sembra riduttivo? tra l'altro io sono rilassatissima, me la rido pure (a parte il dolore al collo), tu? sei in uno dei tuoi momenti "borderline"? (come ami definirli tu)


Come al solito capisci sempre tutto. Ma chi li vuole sapere i particolari dei tuoi rapporti? Non voglio neanche immaginarli visto che parli di tuo partito e scrivi “scopo” e non facciamo L’ amore”…. Capisci le differenze? 
Scopo = singolare (oltre che volgare e si può fare con chiunque) e 
Facciamo L’ amore = plurale, si fa insieme, si pensa d entrambi e si fa con chi si ama.
E mi parli di “riduttivo”?

Sei sempre più ridicola.
P.S. Per il collo prova con osteopata… sai i vecchietti come te ne hanno bisogno


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Specifica meglio.....





Spoiler


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Come al solito capisci sempre tutto. Ma chi li vuole sapere i particolari dei tuoi rapporti? Non voglio neanche immaginarli visto che parli di tuo partito e scrivi “scopo” e non facciamo L’ amore”…. Capisci le differenze?
> Scopo = singolare (oltre che volgare e si può fare con chiunque) e
> Facciamo L’ amore = plurale, si fa insieme, si pensa d entrambi e si fa con chi si ama.
> E mi parli di “riduttivo”?
> ...





Alberto ha detto:


> Come al solito capisci sempre tutto. Ma chi li vuole sapere i particolari dei tuoi rapporti? Non voglio neanche immaginarli visto che parli di tuo partito e scrivi “scopo” e non facciamo L’ amore”…. Capisci le differenze?
> Scopo = singolare (oltre che volgare e si può fare con chiunque) e
> Facciamo L’ amore = plurale, si fa insieme, si pensa d entrambi e si fa con chi si ama.
> E mi parli di “riduttivo”?
> ...


partito? quale partito?
ma poi perchè hai scritto due volte?
ma poi perchè continui a chiedermi i fatti miei e ad offendermi? perchè ti agiti tanto? 
rilassati un pochino, tu che fai tanto sport e fai tanto l'amore dovresti avere le endorfine a mille
non si direbbe


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10762


A quello!!! Lo avevo pensato, ma poi passo sempre per una maniaca. 
Quindi ho chiesto approfondimento. 
Secondo me l'elefante deve avere una forte imponente


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A quello!!! Lo avevo pensato, ma poi passo sempre per una maniaca.
> Quindi ho chiesto approfondimento.
> Secondo me l'elefante deve avere una forte imponente


si parlava di cavalli... cmq anche il maschio della balena sta messo bene, ha un membro di 1.70mt circa


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> partito? quale partito?
> ma poi perchè hai scritto due volte?
> ma poi perchè continui a chiedermi i fatti miei e ad offendermi? perchè ti agiti tanto?
> rilassati un pochino, tu che fai tanto sport e fai tanto l'amore dovresti avere le endorfine a mille
> non si direbbe


Io offendo?
Sei sempre tu che istighi.
Comunque hai scirtto giusto, “noi facciamo L’ amore”. Ci sono oltre 4000 messaggi, trovamene uno dove dico che ho scopato e, per contro, guarda quante volte ho sxittto “abbiamo fatto L’ amore”
Trova la differenza.


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si parlava di cavalli... cmq anche il maschio della balena sta messo bene, ha un membro di 1.70mt circa


Pensa la gnocca della balena 
.


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Io offendo?
> Sei sempre tu che istighi.
> Comunque hai scirtto giusto, “noi facciamo L’ amore”. Ci sono oltre 4000 messaggi, trovamene uno dove dico che ho scopato e, per contro, guarda quante volte ho sxittto “abbiamo fatto L’ amore”
> Trova la differenza.


istigo? ma per una volta che non facevo niente   
sei tu che mi offendi da questa mattina, semmai mi difendo
cmq dai, rilassati dai che è natale, che poi scrivi male, fai un sacco di errori e non si capisce cosa scrivi


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pensa la gnocca della balena


la sai la barzelletta dello struzzo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si parlava di cavalli... cmq anche il maschio della balena sta messo bene, ha un membro di 1.70mt circa





			https://www.dipeneinmeglio.com/animale-con-il-pene-piu-grande/


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> https://www.dipeneinmeglio.com/animale-con-il-pene-piu-grande/


sti-cazzi


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sti-cazzi


Guarda il pipistrello


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Come al solito capisci sempre tutto. Ma chi li vuole sapere i particolari dei tuoi rapporti? Non voglio neanche immaginarli visto che parli di tuo partito e scrivi “scopo” e non facciamo L’ amore”…. Capisci le differenze?
> Scopo = singolare (oltre che volgare e si può fare con chiunque) e
> Facciamo L’ amore = plurale, si fa insieme, si pensa d entrambi e si fa con chi si ama.
> E mi parli di “riduttivo”?
> ...


E qui viene fuori il vero Alby….


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda il pipistrello


è un tantino inquietante


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E qui viene fuori il vero Alby….


è adorabile


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> https://www.dipeneinmeglio.com/animale-con-il-pene-piu-grande/


Ma te lo sai che il suino arriva ad emettere fino a 4 litri di sperma?


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma te lo sai che il suino arriva ad emettere fino a 4 litri di sperma?


li hanno scritto mezzo litro


----------



## oriente70 (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la sai la barzelletta dello struzzo?


No


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> li hanno scritto mezzo litro


Boh avevo sentito una volta in radio sta cosa qua.


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> No





Spoiler



Una delegazione composta da una giraffa, un elefante ed uno struzzo femmina arriva in Paradiso ed aspetta di essere ricevuta. Finalmente entra la giraffa. 
Dio: - "Cara giraffa cosa ti spinge fin qui?" 
"Signore, mi sento così brutta e strana con questo collo lungo, è proprio vergognoso, non è che si potrebbe rivedere il mio aspetto fisico?" 
"Creatura ingrata, metti in dubbio l'operato del Signore!? Io ho studiato prima di crearti, tu sei la perfezione. Guardati bene e ragiona: quel collo ti serve per mangiare il cibo più prelibato e per respirare l'aria più pulita." 
"Hai proprio ragione Signore non ci avevo pensato, che stupida che sono stata." 
La giraffa esce contenta e tutta arzilla, entra l'elefante. 
Dio: "Anche tu qui, non mi dire che ti vuoi lamentare?!!" 
"Ma Signore è possibile che io debba avere un naso così lungo e delle orecchie così grandi?" 
"Ingrato!! Tu sei il simbolo della perfezione, sei una creatura completa di optionals, quelle orecchie ti servono per rinfrescarti quando fa caldo e con quel naso puoi bere senza chinarti. Gli altri pagherebbero oro per avere quello che hai tu. Vai e rifletti!" 
L'elefante esce tutto convinto, al che lo struzzo li fulmina: 
"Ma fatemi capire, siamo venuti qua per lamentarci e invece voi uscite tali e quali e per di più contenti?" 
Giraffa: - "E certo ma non vedi che io sono perfetta? Posso mangiare Il cibo più buono sopra gli alberi e respiro l'aria più pulita!!" 
Elefante: "Pure io non vedi come sono bello, sono un animale condizionato, riesco a rinfrescami quando è caldo e posso bere senza sporcarmi!" 
Lo struzzo incassa ed entra decisa da Dio. 
Dio: "Anche tu, ingrata, qui a lamentarti?!! Tu sei la perfez....." 
"Signore, prima che ti inventi qualche altra cazzata, mettiamoci d'accordo bene...O l'uovo più piccolo... o il culo più largo!"


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

we, @Alberto , oggi mi hai scritto che ho la mente chiusa, che sono piccola, che il mondo gira intorno a me (effettivamente con la cervicale mi gira spesso), che sono disturbata e devo farmi curare, che non mi danno il cazzo e sono nervosa, che sono ridicola, che istigo, e che sono vecchia
però sono io quella che offende


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è adorabile


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


>


Visto che vi amate? Prevedo future corna per marito trapanatore di Omicron e moglie fedifraga di Alby….


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Visto che vi amate? Prevedo future corna per marito trapanatore di Omicron e moglie fedifraga di Alby….


Ma figurati 
Mi schifa  ha detto pure che sono vecchia


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma figurati
> Mi schifa  ha detto pure che sono vecchia


Oh…gallina vecchia….


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma figurati
> Mi schifa  ha detto pure che sono vecchia


Ma dai …. Lo sai il
Detto “gallina vecchia fa buon brodo”


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma dai …. Lo sai il
> Detto “gallina vecchia fa buon brodo”


Hai smesso di essere straziato e stai cominciando a provarci?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma dai …. Lo sai il
> Detto “gallina vecchia fa buon brodo”


E chi disprezza compra…


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai smesso di essere straziato e stai cominciando a provarci?


Anche te però smollati un po’…dai osti…


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oh…gallina vecchia….


Ma non sono mica così vecchia


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma dai …. Lo sai il
> Detto “gallina vecchia fa buon brodo”


Ho 40 anni


----------



## Alberto (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni


Dai… allora
Vai bene…
Scherzi a parte non è L’ età ma come ci si sente e ci si tiene. Conosco 50enni che sono molto meglio di 30enni


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> le partecipava ma non attivamente vedo che l'hai visto


Non ho capito.


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma figurati
> Mi schifa  ha detto pure che sono vecchia


Chi disprezza compra.


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Conosco 50enni che sono molto meglio di 30enni


Verissimo. Anche per gli uomini.


----------



## omicron (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Dai… allora
> Vai bene…
> Scherzi a parte non è L’ età ma come ci si sente e ci si tiene. Conosco 50enni che sono molto meglio di 30enni


Certo ora dici così 
Perché hai 12 anni più di me


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> https://www.dipeneinmeglio.com/animale-con-il-pene-piu-grande/


più so grossi gli animali e più ce l'hanno lungo se no non ci arriva


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


lassa sta  tre lo dico in pv


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma te lo sai che il suino arriva ad emettere fino a 4 litri di sperma?


Notizie di corridoio di qualche maiale che si voleva vantare


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> più so grossi gli animali e più ce l'hanno lungo se no non ci arriva


Mica vero guarda il gorilla


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2022)

mo che mi metto a vedè tutti sti cazzi  , mi fido di te 
Noi da giovani abbiamo lo spruzzo che ci aiuta a sparare lontano così penso i gorilla noi simili


----------



## Etta (20 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo ora dici così
> Perché hai 12 anni più di me


Ne ha 52 l’Albertone?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ne ha 52 l’Albertone?


Etta ti offri?
Guarda è più vicino del gestore e lavora in proprio...
Ha i soldi ..
È perfetto per te...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (20 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che ragiona, agisce.
> La tua riflessione mi sembra acuta. Però non sono azioni consapevoli.


Si infatti, non è consapevole, è un modo di comportarsi, magari derivante da un inquietudine interna. Il terzo incomodo è stato un pretesto per portare una ventata di aria nuova. Anche se poi leggendo che Alberto è stato l'unico uomo della sua vita allora mi fa pensare ad una con una curiosità verso un altro uomo, che però si è subito pentita, e non avendo esperienza in relazioni ha vuotato il sacco subito.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> La nostra vita non era piatta. Ho scritto più volte cosa facciamo… va bhe… lo ripeto…. Andiamo entrambi in centri sportivi tutti i giorni, facciamo corsi di ballo, andiamo quindi a ballare almeno una volta a settimana, spesso a cena fuori, con amici e anche da soli, al cinema, a teatro, molti weekend, molti viaggi. Lei ha detto durante la confessione di non farmi nessuna paranoia, io non ho mancato in niente, è lei che ha sbagliato Enza motivo, senza motivi ne scusanti se non la curiosità visto che ero stato L unico uomo della sua vita e anche per il suo stato psichico che era  decisamente anormale, si sentiva veramente scombussolata, in confusione e in effetti in quel periodo era vernante sfasata.


Allora era semplicemente curiosa di un altro uomo. Ha soddisfatto la curiosità, e non essendo esperta in relazioni intime, dato che ha avuto solo te come uomo, allora ha confessato subito.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brutto sapere che fra 2 anni sarà ancora così….
> Bello sapere che ci amiamo e abbiamo scoperto una nuova affinità…..
> Cercherò di focalizzarmi su quello che abbiamo ora.”, ma non è per niente facile.


Non si cancella. Non torni alla situazione precedente. Ci penserai sempre ma meno spesso e con meno dolore. Ma sarai sempre un po diverso rispetto a prima. E nei momenti di litigio ecc magari lo tirerai fuori, non per cattiveria, ma perché è stata dura da ingoiare. La qualità della vita post tradimento cambia per 2/3 anni. Dopo migliora. Ma ripeto. Non tornate a ciò che eravate e  che forse era ed è solo utopia.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Porcaccia miseria, hai azzeccato la parola giusta : “il tarlo”. È proprio quello che mi frega.
> Passiamo dei bei momenti, siamo molto uniti e anche più di prima in tutto e per tutto, poi, come dici te… arriva “il tarlo che lavora nella mia mente” e di colpo cambia tutto. Inizio ad incupirmi, delle volte mi scendono le lacrime, altre diviento offensivo con battutine e frecciatine, lei si attapira, delle volte subisce passivamente, altre di avvicina come per scusarsi facendomi delle coccole (e questo è il miglior modo per farmi passare tutto), delle altre volte, invece si inalbera, si chiude in se stessa e magari iniziamo un dialogo distruttivo (e questo è il modo peggiore per farmi passare tutto, anzi alimenta ancor di più).


Dinamich vissute centinaia di volte. Tutto normalissimo. Tra anni sarai meno pesante e accusatorio, ma spesso farai frecciatine. E se e quando finirete seriamente sul discorso lei si incazzerà pure perché penserà che diamine dopo 5 anni! Per lei sarà qualcosa di neanche esistito, non ci si riconosce nemmeno in quella li. Per te invece si ma capirai che devi stare alla larga da parlarne e da ragionarci.. Non ti soffermare a pensarci..è tempo sprecato. La vita è una sola. Questa è mia esperienza.


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non capirò mai il confessare dopo che si è tradito....se decidi di smettere fallo e basta...tieniti tutti i mostri che hai dentro e cerca di rientrare nel matrimonio con la consapevolezza che hai fatto una minchiata che non accadrà più.... perché fare del male gratuito? Perché scaricarsi la coscienza facendo del male a chi hai accanto? Mi sa tanto di egoismo al cubo....


Perché se ami poi guardare negli occhi chi ti è accanto non è facile. Sentirsi dichiarare amore e sapere dentro di averlo tradito.. Pesa. Tanto.. Non reggi. Vero è egoismo.. Ma lo siamo un po tutti. E il tradimento, non la confessione, è la prima vera dichiarazione di guerra nelka coppia, dove si svela la verità... non siamo un unicum. Quello è il dolore della tradito e forse anche del traditore che in fin dei conti scopre di non essere stato fedele anche a se stesso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché se ami poi guardare negli occhi chi ti è accanto non è facile. Sentirsi dichiarare amore e sapere dentro di averlo tradito.. Pesa. Tanto.. Non reggi. Vero è egoismo.. Ma lo siamo un po tutti. E il tradimento, non la confessione, è la prima vera dichiarazione di guerra nelka coppia, dove si svela la verità... non siamo un unicum. Quello è il dolore della tradito e forse anche del traditore che in fin dei conti scopre di non essere stato fedele anche a se stesso.


Dipende...se tradisco consapevole di quello che sto facendo sono fedele a me stessa....solo io conosco veramente chi sono...e se prendo una decisione devo farlo sapendo a cosa posso andare incontro e sapendo che tutto quello che verrà dovrò affrontarlo da sola visto che il tradimento mi ha portato fuori dalla coppia, troppo facile rientrarci nel momento che sto male ed ho bisogno di aiuto.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta ti offri?
> Guarda è più vicino del gestore e lavora in proprio...
> Ha i soldi ..
> È perfetto per te...


No no sono a posto.  Perché dove abita?


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Certo ora dici così
> Perché hai 12 anni più di me


Massì dai… anno più anno meno…


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Allora era semplicemente curiosa di un altro uomo. Ha soddisfatto la curiosità, e non essendo esperta in relazioni intime, dato che ha avuto solo te come uomo, allora ha confessato subito.


Della curiosità ha ammesso anche lei.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché se ami poi guardare negli occhi chi ti è accanto non è facile.


Concordo. Partendo dal fatto che se si ama è davvero difficile tradire.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dipende...se tradisco consapevole di quello che sto facendo sono fedele a me stessa....


Vabbè certo che si è consapevoli, a meno che non si è sotto l’effetto di sostanze stupefacenti, allora lì logicamente non sai nemmeno che stai facendo. In qualche modo si è sempre consapevoli anche se non lo si vuole ammettere.


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Dinamich vissute centinaia di volte. Tutto normalissimo. Tra anni sarai meno pesante e accusatorio, ma spesso farai frecciatine. E se e quando finirete seriamente sul discorso lei si incazzerà pure perché penserà che diamine dopo 5 anni! Per lei sarà qualcosa di neanche esistito, non ci si riconosce nemmeno in quella li. Per te invece si ma capirai che devi stare alla larga da parlarne e da ragionarci.. Non ti soffermare a pensarci..è tempo sprecato. La vita è una sola. Questa è mia esperienza.


Ciao Eagle,
Grazie per le tue risposte sono molto interessanti, parecchio riflessivo. Una domanda: hai scritto “questa è mia esperienza”. Significa che sei stato tradito e che sei riuscito a non lasciarti ed accettare (magari con difficoltà) e a rimanere insieme a tua moglie, con conseguenze di quello che hai scritto?


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Albè come sei notturno.


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Albè come sei notturno.


Ehhh Etta… 
I pensieri…..


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ehhh Etta…
> I pensieri…..


Sei arrivato a qualche conclusione?


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sei arrivato a qualche conclusione?


Ma a quale conclusione. Servono anni. E’ all’inizio del percorso.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma a quale conclusione. Servono anni. E’ all’inizio del percorso.


Beh almeno una vaga idea.


----------



## Ulisse (21 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> https://www.dipeneinmeglio.com/animale-con-il-pene-piu-grande/


hai capito la tartaruga...zitta zitta....


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché se ami poi guardare negli occhi chi ti è accanto non è facile. Sentirsi dichiarare amore e sapere dentro di averlo tradito.. Pesa. Tanto.. Non reggi. Vero è egoismo.. Ma lo siamo un po tutti. E il tradimento, non la confessione, è la prima vera dichiarazione di guerra nelka coppia, dove si svela la verità... non siamo un unicum. Quello è il dolore della tradito e forse anche del traditore che in fin dei conti scopre di non essere stato fedele anche a se stesso.


E quindi condivide questo dolore con chi non ha deciso di soffrire. Ma peppiacere….


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sei arrivato a qualche conclusione?


L’ha già scritta la conclusione, basta leggerla.
Si rimane insieme, si controlla il controllabile, si scopa di più nel week end, e si va a scuola di ballo.
Mica pizza e fichi.


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sei arrivato a qualche conclusione?


Etta,
Sono passati 6 mesi….. 6 mesi di disperazione, di pianti e di notti in bianco, unito a fasi alterne a momenti di passione. Purtroppo la prima fase prevale sulla seconda. La mia conclusione ad oggi è che sarebbe meglio lasciarla, ma non riesco, al solo pensiero sto ancora più male. Mi sento incastrato in un amore tossico. Penso che se riuscirò ad uscire da questo amore tossico la lascerò, ma se rimango incastrato in ciò, il tempo riuscirà a fermare L ‘ emorragia lasciando una cicatrice…. Quella resterò sempre.


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma a quale conclusione. Servono anni. E’ all’inizio del percorso.


Porca miseria… anni…. Se gli anni lo devo passare come questi mesi meglio mollare il colpo…. Troppo drammatici.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L’ha già scritta la conclusione, basta leggerla.
> Si rimane insieme, si controlla il controllabile, si scopa di più nel week end, e si va a scuola di ballo.
> Mica pizza e fichi.


Ma questo lo hai scritto te non lui.



Alberto ha detto:


> Etta,
> Sono passati 6 mesi….. 6 mesi di disperazione, di pianti e di notti in bianco, unito a fasi alterne a momenti di passione. Purtroppo la prima fase prevale sulla seconda. La mia conclusione ad oggi è che sarebbe meglio lasciarla, ma non riesco, al solo pensiero sto ancora più male. Mi sento incastrato in un amore tossico. Penso che se riuscirò ad uscire da questo amore tossico la lascerò, ma se rimango incastrato in ciò, il tempo riuscirà a fermare L ‘ emorragia lasciando una cicatrice…. Quella resterò sempre.


Lei in tutto ciò cosa fa?


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma questo lo hai scritto te non lui.
> 
> 
> Lei in tutto ciò cosa fa?


No no, le scrive lui ste cose. Io ho aggiunto pizza e fichi.


----------



## patroclo (21 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Etta,
> Sono passati 6 mesi….. 6 mesi di disperazione, di pianti e di notti in bianco, unito a fasi alterne a momenti di passione. Purtroppo la prima fase prevale sulla seconda. La mia conclusione ad oggi è che sarebbe meglio lasciarla, ma non riesco, al solo pensiero sto ancora più male. Mi sento incastrato in un amore tossico. Penso che se riuscirò ad uscire da questo amore tossico la lascerò, ma se rimango incastrato in ciò, il tempo riuscirà a fermare L ‘ emorragia lasciando una cicatrice…. Quella resterò sempre.


Faccio un po' fatica a capire cosa esattamente c'è di "tossico"
Nel senso se consideri la tua una dipendenza oppure vivi solo male la contraddizione dei sentimenti


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No no, le scrive lui ste cose. Io ho aggiunto pizza e fichi.


Allora mi sono persa dei messaggi.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora mi sono persa dei messaggi.


Probabile.
Quando racconta la sua vita attuale parla anche di questo.
Si vede che in fondo gli piace questo, il corno subito, mi sembra di più una ferita all’orgoglio di maschio alfa, più che un segnale di una insoddisfazione ben più profonda.
Fatto cento il valore di un corno, il fare sesso fedifrago Nell’economia delle cose che non vanno in un rapporto di coppia, vale 0,8 forse meno.
Ma non tutti hanno la forza e la voglia di analizzare il rimanente 99,2. 
Son scelte, di vita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> hai capito la tartaruga...zitta zitta....


Mai fidarsi delle apparenze


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> il fare sesso fedifrago Nell’economia delle cose che non vanno in un rapporto di coppia, vale 0,8 forse meno.


Uhmm punti di vista.


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L’ha già scritta la conclusione, basta leggerla.
> Si rimane insieme, si controlla il controllabile, si scopa di più nel week end, e si va a scuola di ballo.
> Mica pizza e fichi.


Beh….
L’ amore nel weekend lo si faceva anche prima





Etta ha detto:


> Ma questo lo hai scritto te non lui.
> 
> 
> Lei in tutto ciò cosa fa?


Lei cerca in tutti i modi per “recuperare terreno”, intendo, mi sta vicino, mi bacia quando va via e lo fa quando torna dal lavoro, molte coccole, tante parole, molto più passionale anche lei e anche lei ha voglia di passare più tempo con me. Non cerca scuse per quello che ha fatto, ma … ma mi fa notare che mi vede molto più presente in tutto, presenza che va da quando si è a casa e facciamo le cose insieme dalla cucina , a quando a tira e sto con lei anche se non sono capace… anche solo x stare vicino, usciamo insieme anche per le piccole cose tipo fare una spesa o una commissione, non per fiducia o altro ma solo per sfruttare tutti i minuti per stare insieme. Insomma… non posso dire che non fa niente…. Come lei è stata la causa… ora il problema sta tutto nella mia testa. Anche se le cose vanno bene, anche meglio…. Il mio malessere mi distrugge e quando insisto crolla anche lei è passa dallo starmi vicino al pianto, al mutismo, ad allontanarsi. Ma non ci posso fare niente… ho la testa che svalvola.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma non ci posso fare niente… ho la testa che svalvola.


Vabbè questo è più che normale direi.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Uhmm punti di vista.


Certo, immagino il tuo di moglie. Ah no scusa non sei moglie.


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh….
> L’ amore nel weekend lo si faceva anche prima
> 
> Lei cerca in tutti i modi per “recuperare terreno”, intendo, mi sta vicino, mi bacia quando va via e lo fa quando torna dal lavoro, molte coccole, tante parole, molto più passionale anche lei e anche lei ha voglia di passare più tempo con me. Non cerca scuse per quello che ha fatto, ma … ma mi fa notare che mi vede molto più presente in tutto, presenza che va da quando si è a casa e facciamo le cose insieme dalla cucina , a quando a tira e sto con lei anche se non sono capace… anche solo x stare vicino, usciamo insieme anche per le piccole cose tipo fare una spesa o una commissione, non per fiducia o altro ma solo per sfruttare tutti i minuti per stare insieme. Insomma… non posso dire che non fa niente…. Come lei è stata la causa… ora il problema sta tutto nella mia testa. Anche se le cose vanno bene, anche meglio…. Il mio malessere mi distrugge e quando insisto crolla anche lei è passa dallo starmi vicino al pianto, al mutismo, ad allontanarsi. Ma non ci posso fare niente… ho la testa che svalvola.


Dovessi muovermi sempre con mio marito incollato affogherei!!!!.....scusami ma leggendo mi è mancato il fiato....non te la prendere sul personale, ho capito quello che vuoi dire...ma immaginandolo su di me sarebbe un macello


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dovessi muovermi sempre con mio marito incollato affogherei!!!!.....scusami ma leggendo mi è mancato il fiato....non te la prendere sul personale, ho capito quello che vuoi dire...ma immaginandolo su di me sarebbe un macello


Idem...sempre attaccato... soprattutto a fare la spesa... 
L accompagnerà anche dall' estetista...


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Anche io non vorrei mio marito attaccato al culo
C’è da dire che se davvero tornano a casa alle 20 ne hanno di tempo per respirare senza l’altro sempre appresso


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche io non vorrei mio marito attaccato al culo
> C’è da dire che se davvero tornano a casa alle 20 ne hanno di tempo per respirare senza l’altro sempre appresso


sarà che io e mio marito siamo abituati fra settimana a vederci pochissimo....


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dovessi muovermi sempre con mio marito incollato affogherei!!!!.....scusami ma leggendo mi è mancato il fiato....non te la prendere sul personale, ho capito quello che vuoi dire...ma immaginandolo su di me sarebbe un macello


Tranqui Circe dici bene.
Ma…. Prima era diverso e credo proprio che questo è una fase attuale, per quello che è successo. Poi per carità, magari ho estremizzato, lei va nel suo centro sportivo e io nel mio, quando esce dal lavoro lei si ferma. A comprare qualcosa x la casa e per la cena e per i ragazzi, io faccio lo stesso. Però… detto questo, attualmente non abbiamo spazi personali che so tipo calcetto per me o pallavolo x lei o cose simili. Però quello che dicevo prima era per puntualizzare che ci cerchiamo di più.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sarà che io e mio marito siamo abituati fra settimana a vederci pochissimo....


Ehhh come tutti quelli lavorano
O se fanno da autisti ai figli per i vari sport...
Mio marito praticamente è sempre in ballo con lo sport del piccolo...


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ehhh come tutti quelli lavorano
> O se fanno da autisti ai figli per i vari sport...
> Mio marito praticamente è sempre in ballo con lo sport del piccolo...


manca solo che metto l'insegna alla macchina...la mia auto qualche volta mi manda al diavolo....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> manca solo che metto l'insegna alla macchina...la mia auto qualche volta mi manda al diavolo....


La ns ormai va in automatico al campo degli allenamenti


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La ns ormai va in automatico al campo degli allenamenti


io ho iniziato a chiederle per favore se mi porta ai vari appuntamenti


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo, immagino il tuo di moglie. Ah no scusa non sei moglie.


Mica bisogna avere una fede al dito per avere un punto di vista sul tradimento. 


CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dovessi muovermi sempre con mio marito incollato affogherei!!!!.....


Anche perché se una persona vuole tradire tradisce uguale. Un piccolo spazio c’è sempre.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mica bisogna avere una fede al dito per avere un punto di vista sul tradimento.


Ma sulle dinamiche matrimoniali si e relative corna si. Se no se parla del gnente.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dovessi muovermi sempre con mio marito incollato affogherei!!!!.....scusami ma leggendo mi è mancato il fiato....non te la prendere sul personale, ho capito quello che vuoi dire...ma immaginandolo su di me sarebbe un macello


Ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero fin dal primo post


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sarà che io e mio marito siamo abituati fra settimana a vederci pochissimo....


Anche noi ci vediamo poco, sono così abituata a gestire praticamente tutto da sola che quando ce l’ho troppo intorno mi impiccia


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche noi ci vediamo poco, sono così abituata a gestire praticamente tutto da sola che quando ce l’ho troppo intorno mi impiccia


dopo tre secondi che mi girottola per casa in genere lo butto fuori


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> dopo tre secondi che mi girottola per casa in genere lo butto fuori


Poveri mariti maltrattati


----------



## ivanl (21 Dicembre 2022)

Io, invece, ci metto la metà del tempo a fare le cose, rispetto a mia moglie; per cui il 90%delle incombenze le sbrigo io (di casa o fuori), altrimenti se ne farebbe la metà o meno. Per quelle che restano a lei, ho comunque il compito di sollecitarle perchè le faccia


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io, invece, ci metto la metà del tempo a fare le cose, rispetto a mia moglie; per cui il 90%delle incombenze le sbrigo io (di casa o fuori), altrimenti se ne farebbe la metà o meno. Per quelle che restano a lei, ho comunque il compito di sollecitarle perchè le faccia


In pratica sei tu la moglie


----------



## ivanl (21 Dicembre 2022)

a me interessa che le cose si facciano e con minor spreco di tempo possibile


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io, invece, ci metto la metà del tempo a fare le cose, rispetto a mia moglie; per cui il 90%delle incombenze le sbrigo io (di casa o fuori), altrimenti se ne farebbe la metà o meno. Per quelle che restano a lei, ho comunque il compito di sollecitarle perchè le faccia


Perché noi andiamo diretti all’obiettivo.
Se ci danno una lista della spesa che riporta 20 articoli, noi quelli prendiamo. Se poi in casa manca anche altro e ne siamo consapevoli, non essendo in lista non li compriamo, perché in ogni caso sbaglieremmo qualcosa. 
Rapidi precisi e poche balle.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché noi andiamo diretti all’obiettivo.
> Se ci danno una lista della spesa che riporta 20 articoli, noi quelli prendiamo. Se poi in casa manca anche altro e ne siamo consapevoli, non essendo in lista non li compriamo, perché in ogni caso sbaglieremmo qualcosa.
> Rapidi precisi e poche balle.


Magari...
Mio marito con una lista della spesa di 20 articoli mi torna con 47 di cui 5 di quelli che volevo
Oltre ad un elenco infinito di cazzate ..
Per fortuna ogni tanto chiama e gli impedisco di prenderle


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché noi andiamo diretti all’obiettivo.
> Se ci danno una lista della spesa che riporta 20 articoli, noi quelli prendiamo. Se poi in casa manca anche altro e ne siamo consapevoli, non essendo in lista non li compriamo, perché in ogni caso sbaglieremmo qualcosa.
> Rapidi precisi e poche balle.


ti mando mio marito...cerca di insegnarli qualcosa...


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché noi andiamo diretti all’obiettivo.
> Se ci danno una lista della spesa che riporta 20 articoli, noi quelli prendiamo. Se poi in casa manca anche altro e ne siamo consapevoli, non essendo in lista non li compriamo, perché in ogni caso sbaglieremmo qualcosa.
> Rapidi precisi e poche balle.


Ma quando mai?


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Magari...
> Mio marito con una lista della spesa di 20 articoli mi torna con 47 di cui 5 di quelli che volevo
> Oltre ad un elenco infinito di cazzate ..
> Per fortuna ogni tanto chiama e gli impedisco di prenderle


Quando vado a dare la spesa con mio marito, mediamente spendiamo (spende), il doppio di quello che spendo da sola


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Uff….non siete mai contente….vi serve una cura mi sa…


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Non si accontentano mai


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Mai accontentarsi
L’ho scritto anche in firma


----------



## oriente70 (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mai accontentarsi
> L’ho scritto anche in firma


Ho visto solo ora la firma sul profilo ...
Io invece mi accontento di ciò che ho ..


----------



## Angie17 (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Magari...
> Mio marito con una lista della spesa di 20 articoli mi torna con 47 di cui 5 di quelli che volevo
> Oltre ad un elenco infinito di cazzate ..
> Per fortuna ogni tanto chiama e gli impedisco di prenderle





omicron ha detto:


> Quando vado a dare la spesa con mio marito, mediamente spendiamo (spende), il doppio di quello che spendo da sola


Uguale al mio. Quando ho voglia di comprare schifezze, ma voglio l'alibi che non sono stata io , mando lui.


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho visto solo ora la firma sul profilo ...
> Io invece mi accontento di ciò che ho ..


no io non sono brava a farmi andare bene tutto


Angie17 ha detto:


> Uguale al mio. Quando ho voglia di comprare schifezze, ma voglio l'alibi che non sono stata io , mando lui.


 io se voglio comprare schifezze... me le compro  poi magari le porto in ufficio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando vado a dare la spesa con mio marito, mediamente spendiamo (spende), il doppio di quello che spendo da sola


Esattamente


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente


tempo di spesa, da sola 20 minuti, col marito 40/50 minuti    si ferma a guardare tutto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tempo di spesa, da sola 20 minuti, col marito 40/50 minuti    si ferma a guardare tutto


La prossima volta...mandiamo loro due insieme...
Tornano col supermercato intero


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La prossima volta...mandiamo loro due insieme...
> Tornano col supermercato intero


o non tornano più    li chiudono dentro


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Beh….
> L’ amore nel weekend lo si faceva anche prima
> 
> Lei cerca in tutti i modi per “recuperare terreno”, intendo, mi sta vicino, mi bacia quando va via e lo fa quando torna dal lavoro, molte coccole, tante parole, molto più passionale anche lei e anche lei ha voglia di passare più tempo con me. Non cerca scuse per quello che ha fatto, ma … ma mi fa notare che mi vede molto più presente in tutto, presenza che va da quando si è a casa e facciamo le cose insieme dalla cucina , a quando a tira e sto con lei anche se non sono capace… anche solo x stare vicino, usciamo insieme anche per le piccole cose tipo fare una spesa o una commissione, non per fiducia o altro ma solo per sfruttare tutti i minuti per stare insieme. Insomma… non posso dire che non fa niente…. Come lei è stata la causa… ora il problema sta tutto nella mia testa. Anche se le cose vanno bene, anche meglio…. Il mio malessere mi distrugge e quando insisto crolla anche lei è passa dallo starmi vicino al pianto, al mutismo, ad allontanarsi. Ma non ci posso fare niente… ho la testa che svalvola.


Quindi state interpretando l’innamoramento.


----------



## Angie17 (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tempo di spesa, da sola 20 minuti, col marito 40/50 minuti    si ferma a guardare tutto


Il mio è come i bimbi , si ferma incantato davanti ai vari scaffali..  poi davanti alla salumeria un disastro, vuole il salame e mi chiede se gli preparo i tramezzini salame e uovo .. mi fa tenerezza e alla fine li preparo..


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Il mio è come i bimbi , si ferma incantato davanti ai vari scaffali..  poi davanti alla salumeria un disastro, vuole il salame e mi chiede se gli preparo i tramezzini salame e uovo .. mi fa tenerezza e alla fine li preparo..


mio marito guarda tutto, io passo di lungo e lui "ti serve questo? e questo?" ma se non l'ho preso vuol dire che non mi serve    alla fine lo accontento e qualcosa in più prendiamo sempre


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> o non tornano più    li chiudono dentro


Inizio a festeggiare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Il mio è come i bimbi , si ferma incantato davanti ai vari scaffali..  poi davanti alla salumeria un disastro, vuole il salame e mi chiede se gli preparo i tramezzini salame e uovo .. mi fa tenerezza e alla fine li preparo..


Che tenera!!!
Io glieli faccio preparare da solo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

La spesa la deve fare chi cucina. 
Però non ho capito che attinenza abbiano  queste cronache dal supermercato con la vicenda di Alberto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La spesa la deve fare chi cucina.
> Però non ho capito che attinenza abbiano  queste cronache dal supermercato con la vicenda di Alberto.


Brava bruni...rimettici in riga 
Ma sai che noi siamo brave ad andare ot...
Ma almeno rendiamo più reale il 3d di Alberto...
Ogni tanto rasenta l incredibile...noi lo riportiamo coi piedi per terra...


----------



## Angie17 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Ma avete cambiato tutte Avatar? Ma che è ??


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ma avete cambiato tutte Avatar? Ma che è ??


È una malattia...che non va più via....


----------



## Angie17 (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È una malattia...che non va più via....


Mi toccherà aggiornarmi allora ... magari ci metto una foto vera!!


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma sulle dinamiche matrimoniali si e relative corna si. Se no se parla del gnente.


Io parlo proprio di atto legale. Siamo sempre lì: cosa cambia tra una famiglia dove sono sposati e dove sono conviventi?


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In pratica sei tu la moglie


Ma non ci sono ruoli da moglie o marito. Entrambi devono fare le cose.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ma avete cambiato tutte Avatar? Ma che è ??


Io no.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io parlo proprio di atto legale. Siamo sempre lì: cosa cambia tra una famiglia dove sono sposati e dove sono conviventi?


Cambia.
Altrimenti si sposerebbero tutti.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia.
> Altrimenti si sposerebbero tutti.


Quindi se due non sono sposati le corna hanno meno peso? Non ho capito. Perché di corna si stava parlando.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi se due non sono sposati le corna hanno meno peso? Non ho capito. Perché di corna si stava parlando.


Non hai capito.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Mi toccherà aggiornarmi allora ... magari ci metto una foto vera!!


C è stato qualcuno che l ha messa...


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Idem...sempre attaccato... soprattutto a fare la spesa...
> L accompagnerà anche dall' estetista...


Ma no… non fraintendere, era per dire che passiamo più tempo insieme. Beh… dai poi andare a fare la spesa nei centri commerciali insieme, fare il giro tra i negozi, fare shopping, consultarci se quello che proviamo ci sta bene o no…. Dai… ci sta….


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma no… non fraintendere, era per dire che passiamo più tempo insieme. Beh… dai poi andare a fare la spesa nei centri commerciali insieme, fare il giro tra i negozi, fare shopping, consultarci se quello che proviamo ci sta bene o no…. Dai… ci sta….


Lo fanno altri. Non mi pare che i centri commerciali siano vuoti.


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> C è stato qualcuno che l ha messa...


Si dai… vogliamo la
Foto vera


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno altri. Non mi pare che i centri commerciali siano vuoti.


Vero Brunetta. Ma prima lo facevamo di rado, cioè intendo la spesa spesso un po’ io un po’ lei da soli ritagliando qualche momento libero, ora capita di nelle piccole cose giornaliere ma la spesa grande di solito nel fine settimana unendo lo shopping sempre unito. I centri sono sempre strapieni alla faccia della crisi.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito.


Io parlavo di quello non so che cosa intendessi tu allora.


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche io non vorrei mio marito attaccato al culo
> C’è da dire che se davvero tornano a casa alle 20 ne hanno di tempo per respirare senza l’altro sempre appresso


Ma no Omicron, non estremizzare, forse mi sono spiegato male. Intendevo che certe cose dove prima non facevamo caso è le svolgevamo quasi sempre da soli, ora molte cose le facciamo insieme. Ho fatto diversi esempi però ti cito magari anche quando stirava lo faceva in solitudine e io a giocare alla PlayStation, ora lei stira (io non sono capace ho provato ma viene tutto storto), e allora sto nella stessa stanza, metto musica, oarliamo, ecc…insomma gli tengo compagnia invece di lasciarla sola come un cane e io a giocare. Non faccio niente di particolare, era prima che sbagliavo.


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi state interpretando l’innamoramento.


Brunetta non so come definirlo…. Magari la paura di perderci ha acceso qualcosa nel nostro cervello. Non ti nascondo che ora è molto meglio. Il problema più grosso ora è la mia testa, i miei pensieri, comunque dovuti a quello che lei ha combinato.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Porca miseria… anni…. Se gli anni lo devo passare come questi mesi meglio mollare il colpo…. Troppo drammatici.


Dipende.. se pensi che ne valga la pena si. 
ma non saranno tutti cosi intensi, come ti dicevo alcuni post fa. Gli anni , se leggi bene, servono non tanto per soffeire ma per elaborare una decisione, se ami, se ci tieni, se lei ti segue nel percorso.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di quello non so che cosa intendessi tu allora.


Tu non sai cosa intendono gli altri perché non leggi mai con la curiosità di comprendere il pensiero altrui. È tipica la tua affermazione “è innamorata/non innamorata” semplificando i sentimenti a batticuore, attrazione ed emozione.
Per questo non riesci a immaginare un amore che fa impegnare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Brunetta non so come definirlo…. Magari la paura di perderci ha acceso qualcosa nel nostro cervello. Non ti nascondo che ora è molto meglio. Il problema più grosso ora è la mia testa, i miei pensieri, comunque dovuti a quello che lei ha combinato.


Io capisco che accada. Ma non penso che sia una soluzione.
Se uno mi facesse compagnia mentre stiro (cosa impossibile perché non stiro) mi farebbe venire voglia di dargli il ferro da stiro in testa. Ma vai a fare un’altra cosa, che non ho bisogno di essere intrattenuta!


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco che accada. Ma non penso che sia una soluzione.
> Se uno mi facesse compagnia mentre stiro (cosa impossibile perché non stiro) mi farebbe venire voglia di dargli il ferro da stiro in testa. Ma vai a fare un’altra cosa, che non ho bisogno di essere intrattenuta!


Anche io reagirei così...mi sembrerebbe mi stesse prendendo in giro a starmi a guardare mentre faccio la cosa che più odio al mondo


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non sai cosa intendono gli altri perché non leggi mai con la curiosità di comprendere il pensiero altrui. È tipica la tua affermazione “è innamorata/non innamorata” semplificando i sentimenti a batticuore, attrazione ed emozione.
> Per questo non riesci a immaginare un amore che fa impegnare.


Ma questo cosa c’entra con quello che stavamo dicendo io e Pinco?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma questo cosa c’entra con quello che stavamo dicendo io e Pinco?


Appunto. Non capisci.


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io capisco che accada. Ma non penso che sia una soluzione.
> Se uno mi facesse compagnia mentre stiro (cosa impossibile perché non stiro) mi farebbe venire voglia di dargli il ferro da stiro in testa. Ma vai a fare un’altra cosa, che non ho bisogno di essere intrattenuta!


Si ma Brunetta, è lei che lo chiede, quando è capitato che non andavo subito per altro, tipo portare il cane a fare i bisogni oppure magari ero al telefono con i clienti, ha reclamato, ha detto “vieni a tenermi compagnia, parliamo un po’, metti un po’ di musica”. Insomma, come ho sempre detto, non siamo tutti uguali e anche questo dimostra una intesa. d’altronde a molte donne in questo gruppo potrebbe far fastidio ciò a lei fa piacere .


----------



## Alberto (21 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dipende.. se pensi che ne valga la pena si.
> ma non saranno tutti cosi intensi, come ti dicevo alcuni post fa. Gli anni , se leggi bene, servono non tanto per soffeire ma per elaborare una decisione, se ami, se ci tieni, se lei ti segue nel percorso.


Se mi guardò indietro, se guardò gli anni passati insieme, si…. Ne vale la pena assolutamente. Ma… dopo quello che è successo come sarà? Cosa sarà successo nella sua testa e nella mia? Non so… certe cose portano uno scombussolamento che potrebbe portare ad una situazione completamente diversa dagli anni scorsi passati insieme, può essere si migliorativa (come è successo in questi mesi a parte i miei sbalzi di umore), ma …. Può portare anche ad una situazione peggiorativa.


----------



## Raul86 (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Poveri mariti maltrattati


Aggiungi pure mariti cornuti di brutto


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Aggiungi pure mariti cornuti di brutto


ll mio no


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Non capisci.


Si parlava di tradimento sul lato sessuale all’interno della coppia. Ed io ho detto che non lo accetterei. Che questa coppia sia sposata o non che cosa cambia? Ho avuto famiglia anche se non sposata. Questo era il discorso. L’accettare o no il tradimento sessuale.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Se mi guardò indietro, se guardò gli anni passati insieme, si…. Ne vale la pena assolutamente. Ma… dopo quello che è successo come sarà? Cosa sarà successo nella sua testa e nella mia? Non so… certe cose portano uno scombussolamento che potrebbe portare ad una situazione completamente diversa dagli anni scorsi passati insieme, può essere si migliorativa (come è successo in questi mesi a parte i miei sbalzi di umore), ma …. Può portare anche ad una situazione peggiorativa.


Ridimensiona!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Si parlava di tradimento sul lato sessuale all’interno della coppia. Ed io ho detto che non lo accetterei. Che questa coppia sia sposata o non che cosa cambia? Ho avuto famiglia anche se non sposata. Questo era il discorso. L’accettare o no il tradimento sessuale.


Immagina la coppia come un appartamento.
Vi è un appartamento in affitto, già ammobiliato, con pure gli elettrodomestici.
Vi è una perdita d’acqua dal soffitto e ti rovina il materasso, tuo, e le lenzuola.
Vi è un appartamento di tua proprietà in cui hai investito tutti i tuoi risparmi e hai arredato con cura.
Vi è una perdita d’acqua e ti rovina e mobili e il parquet e tutto il contenuto degli armadi, richiedendo altri soldi per ripristinare tutto, soldi che non hai (l’assicurazione copre solo parzialmente l’imbianchino e il parquet).
È sempre un allagamento. È uguale?


----------



## omicron (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagina la coppia come un appartamento.
> Vi è un appartamento in affitto, già ammobiliato, con pure gli elettrodomestici.
> Vi è una perdita d’acqua dal soffitto e ti rovina il materasso, tuo, e le lenzuola.
> Vi è un appartamento di tua proprietà in cui hai investito tutti i tuoi risparmi e hai arredato con cura.
> ...


Che voglia che hai


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che voglia che hai


Si sta rasentando la santità...
Ma il problema è che dall' altra parte c è un muro di gomma..


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagina la coppia come un appartamento.
> Vi è un appartamento in affitto, già ammobiliato, con pure gli elettrodomestici.
> Vi è una perdita d’acqua dal soffitto e ti rovina il materasso, tuo, e le lenzuola.
> Vi è un appartamento di tua proprietà in cui hai investito tutti i tuoi risparmi e hai arredato con cura.
> ...


E cosa c’entra il paragone con il tradimento? Io non sto parlando sul lato legale comunque ma sul lato emozionale.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si sta rasentando la santità...
> Ma il problema è che dall' altra parte c è un muro di gomma..


Non è questione di muro di gomma è che non ha capito cosa intendo dire io.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si sta rasentando la santità...
> Ma il problema è che dall' altra parte c è un muro di gomma..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E cosa c’entra il paragone con il tradimento? Io non sto parlando sul lato legale comunque ma sul lato emozionale.
> 
> 
> Non è questione di muro di gomma è che non ha capito cosa intendo dire io.


Ovviamente l'investimento  è sentimentale.
Si chiama metafora.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente l'investimento  è sentimentale.
> Si chiama metafora.


Appunto. Se è sentimentale cosa mi cambia se con il mio compagno non abbiamo l’atto di matrimonio? Le corna valgono meno?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ma avete cambiato tutte Avatar? Ma che è ??


Io non ci capisco più nulla, ho pochissimo tempo e salto un sacco di pagine, ma non capisco più chi scrive cosa, con questi nuovi avatar a colpo d’occhio non capisco nulla


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Appunto. Se è sentimentale cosa mi cambia se con il mio compagno non abbiamo l’atto di matrimonio? Le corna valgono meno?


Il diverso investimento sentimentale..
Ma tu pensi alla ferita narcisistica. La delusione per non essere unica, anzi tu la interpreti come essere messa al secondo posto.
Ma non c’entrano i sentimenti che sono diversi se si sta insieme da un mese, pochi anni o vent’anni.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io non ci capisco più nulla, ho pochissimo tempo e salto un sacco di pagine, ma non capisco più chi scrive cosa, con questi nuovi avatar a colpo d’occhio non capisco nulla


Ci sono i nickname.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io parlo proprio di atto legale. Siamo sempre lì: cosa cambia tra una famiglia dove sono sposati e dove sono conviventi?


Cambia assai te lo hanno spiegato. Ma te gnente.


----------



## Etta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il diverso investimento sentimentale..
> Ma tu pensi alla ferita narcisistica. La delusione per non essere unica, anzi tu la interpreti come essere messa al secondo posto.
> Ma non c’entrano i sentimenti che sono diversi se si sta insieme da un mese, pochi anni o vent’anni.


E come dovrei interpretarla allora?



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cambia assai te lo hanno spiegato. Ma te gnente.


Non riesco a trovarmi d’accordo.


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E come dovrei interpretarla allora?
> 
> 
> Non riesco a trovarmi d’accordo.


Amen, per quel che vale il tuo contributo, me ne farò una ragione. Del resto nella vita hai costruito molto.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono i nickname.


Lo si ma a colpo d’occhio era più semplice quando si è di fretta


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E come dovrei interpretarla allora?
> 
> 
> Non riesco a trovarmi d’accordo.


Domani scopri che tuo padre ha un’amante e vuole lasciare tua madre.


----------



## Etta (22 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Amen, per quel che vale il tuo contributo, me ne farò una ragione. Del resto nella vita hai costruito molto.


E quindi? È una gara di costruzioni? 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Domani scopri che tuo padre ha un’amante e vuole lasciare tua madre.


Sarebbe un caso quasi raro il fatto che un uomo voglia lasciare la moglie per l’amante più che altro.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 10767


Nuovo  tuo avatar


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nuovo  tuo avatar


Il precedente ancora non lo trovo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E quindi? È una gara di costruzioni?
> 
> Sarebbe un caso quasi raro il fatto che un uomo voglia lasciare la moglie per l’amante più che altro.


----------



## ivanl (22 Dicembre 2022)

madonna, che voglia che avete...


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> madonna, che voglia che avete...


io sto soffrendo, trovo giusto soffrano anche gli altri


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sto soffrendo, trovo giusto soffrano anche gli altri


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

Insomma… mal comune mezzo gaudio.


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

vuoi la mia schiena? facciamo uno scambio? io ci sto


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vuoi la mia schiena? facciamo uno scambio? io ci sto


No grazie al massimo ti propongo un massaggino


----------



## Etta (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No grazie al massimo ti propongo un massaggino


Ahi ahi l’Albertone si sta dando da fare.


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ahi ahi l’Albertone si sta dando da fare.


Eh beh  Etta… ormai sono L’ amicone di tutti…. Pensa che tutto il forum che è nato oltre 6 anni fa conta  6000 messaggi circa e ben oltre 4000 sono nel mio post aperto meno di 2 mesi fa.


----------



## ologramma (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Eh beh  Etta… ormai sono L’ amicone di tutti…. Pensa che tutto il forum chenè nato 6 anni fa più o meno conta  6000 messaggi e ben 4000 sono nel mio post aperto meno di 2 mesi fa.


so pochini sei anni fa , sono molti ma molti di più


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> No grazie al massimo ti propongo un massaggino


no grazie, le mani addosso ce le mette solo personale specializzato, chi non sa cosa fare qui rischia solo di fare danni


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Eh beh  Etta… ormai sono L’ amicone di tutti…. Pensa che tutto il forum chenè nato 6 anni fa più o meno conta  6000 messaggi e ben 4000 sono nel mio post aperto meno di 2 mesi fa.



per me ti sei confuso


----------



## Etta (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no grazie, le mani addosso ce le mette solo personale specializzato, chi non sa cosa fare qui rischia solo di fare danni


Magari è un fisioterapista.


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari è un fisioterapista.


il mio fisioterapista, che è anche osteopata, si è consultato con suoi colleghi prima di decidere quali manipolazioni farmi  e mi conosceva da 10 anni, scusa eh...


----------



## ivanl (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio fisioterapista, che è anche osteopata, si è consultato con suoi colleghi prima di decidere quali manipolazioni farmi  e mi conosceva da 10 anni, scusa eh...


e le rispondi pure; vabbè che non hai nulla da fare, però...


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> e le rispondi pure; vabbè che non hai nulla da fare, però...


ma se le rispondi anche tu


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> so pochini sei anni fa , sono molti ma molti di più


Caspita allora questo post è da premio


----------



## ivanl (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma se le rispondi anche tu


io la insulto, è diverso


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Caspita allora questo post è da premio



continui a confonderti


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no grazie, le mani addosso ce le mette solo personale specializzato, chi non sa cosa fare qui rischia solo di fare danni


Tante volte di scherza ma qui ti do perfettamente ragione. Pensa che c’è gente che va a farsi massaggiare dai cinesi e poi si spaccano.


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Tante volte di scherza ma qui ti do perfettamente ragione. Pensa che c’è gente che va a farsi massaggiare dai cinesi e poi si spaccano.


Io ho sempre ragione


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho sempre ragione


L’ umiltà è il tuo forte


----------



## Etta (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio fisioterapista, che è anche osteopata, si è consultato con suoi colleghi prima di decidere quali manipolazioni farmi  e mi conosceva da 10 anni, scusa eh...


Ero ironica eh.  Non da retta al simpaticone.


----------



## Etta (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10776
> continui a confonderti


Non riesco a visualizzare bene dal cel. Che è?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non riesco a visualizzare bene dal cel. Che è?


Il numero dei post nella tua discussione e in quella di Edo.


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10774
> per me ti sei confuso


Si hai ragione. 6000 è il numero di discussioni. Rimane comunque il record penso perché vedo che gli altri post arrivano a 300/1000 o poco più, forse uno aperto nel 2006 conta 4000.


----------



## ologramma (22 Dicembre 2022)

sai perchè  sono arrivati a 6000 ? forse ci ha impiegato di più a capire cosa vuole fare , se sei titubante anche tu forse li superi e brindiamo alla tua decisione finale


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> saai perchè arrivo a 600 ? forse ci ha impiegato di più a capire cosa vuole fare , se sei titubante anche tu forse li superi e brindiamo alla tua decisione finale


Ologramma, porca miseria, mi sa che hai ragione…. Mi piaci molto come scrivi. Quello che scrivi, sei una persona riflessiva e decisa e le cose che ho letto scritte da te mi hanno aiutato molto. Vorrei riuscire a prendere spunto da tutti i tuoi suggerimenti ma in questo momento ho una testa talmente in palla che faccio fatica anche a ricordare cosa ho mangiato oggi è a capire cosa devo fare domani.


----------



## ologramma (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ologramma, porca miseria, mi sa che hai ragione…. Mi piaci molto come scrivi. Quello che scrivi, sei una persona riflessiva e decisa e le cose che ho letto scritte da te mi hanno aiutato molto. Vorrei riuscire a prendere spunto da tutti i tuoi suggerimenti ma in questo momento ho una testa talmente in palla che faccio fatica anche a ricordare cosa ho mangiato oggi è a capire cosa devo fare domani.


io sono riflessivo ora  ma  sono stato un traditore non scoperto  , ma dalla mia ho molta esperienza di vita e conoscenze delle dinamiche del tradimento.
Dimenticavo  nei periodi di stanca  leggi  chi è stato tradito come te  , forse te l'ho scritto , ci sono lasciati anche dopo anni  , quindi hai tempo di arrivare al record ti mancano più di quattro anni


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> L’ umiltà è il tuo forte


Sempre
Il tuo invece l’ironia


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si hai ragione. 6000 è il numero di discussioni. Rimane comunque il record penso perché vedo che gli altri post arrivano a 300/1000 o poco più, forse uno aperto nel 2006 conta 4000.


Non è merito tuo ma nostro che andiamo continuamente OT


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Si hai ragione. 6000 è il numero di discussioni. Rimane comunque il record penso perché vedo che gli altri post arrivano a 300/1000 o poco più, forse uno aperto nel 2006 conta 4000.


Ma è una gara?


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio fisioterapista, che è anche osteopata, si è consultato con suoi colleghi prima di decidere quali manipolazioni farmi  e mi conosceva da 10 anni, scusa eh...


@Alberto che cosa c’è da ridere?


----------



## Etta (22 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il numero dei post nella tua discussione e in quella di Edo.


Ahhh ok.


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io sono riflessivo ora  ma  sono stato un traditore non scoperto  , ma dalla mia ho molta esperienza di vita e conoscenze delle dinamiche del tradimento.
> Dimenticavo  nei periodi di stanca  leggi  chi è stato tradito come te  , forse te l'ho scritto , ci sono lasciati anche dopo anni  , quindi hai tempo di arrivare al record ti mancano più di quattro anni


Porca paletta… stante così le cose, spero di non battere il record…


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non è merito tuo ma nostro che andiamo continuamente OT


Merito di tutti. Nonostante tutto, posso dire che mi avete aiutato tutti, mi tenete compagnia, mi fate sentire vivo, fa niente che delle volte scrivilo ma non sono piatto, vuoto…. Tutti voi avete contribuito a tenermi compagnia e vi ringrazio tutti…. Tutti quanti.


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Alberto che cosa c’è da ridere?


E chi ride? Non mi sembra di aver riso su questa frase


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovarmi d’accordo.


non riesci perchè non vuoi vedere oltre.


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> E chi ride? Non mi sembra di aver riso su questa frase


----------



## Etta (22 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non riesci perchè non vuoi vedere oltre.


Non vedere oltre significa accettare le corna solo sotto il punto di vista sessuale?


----------



## Alberto (22 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10777


La risata era per quello che ha scritto Etta : “magari è un fisioterapista”


----------



## omicron (22 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> La risata era per quello che ha scritto Etta : “magari è un fisioterapista”


Ma hai riso sotto al mio post 
Non sotto a quello di etta


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non vedere oltre significa accettare le corna solo sotto il punto di vista sessuale?


Fai un discorso, non rispondere con un:altra domanda. 
Se fai così non ti ricordi di cosa si parla, poi dici che perdi il filo. 
E si ripete all'infinito la stessa frase. 
Per coerenza non dovresti neanche essere un'amante. 
Se sei contraria in assoluto, lo devi essere in tutti i sensi. 
Non che te ne lavi le mani quando sei dall:altra parte


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fai un discorso, non rispondere con un:altra domanda.
> Se fai così non ti ricordi di cosa si parla, poi dici che perdi il filo.
> E si ripete all'infinito la stessa frase.
> Per coerenza non dovresti neanche essere un'amante.
> ...


Sei una santa pure tu.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei una santa pure tu.


Perché? 
Influsso natalizio


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché?
> Influsso natalizio


Forse è il Natale che ti fa credere in un miracolo.


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fai un discorso, non rispondere con un:altra domanda.
> Se fai così non ti ricordi di cosa si parla, poi dici che perdi il filo.
> E si ripete all'infinito la stessa frase.
> Per coerenza non dovresti neanche essere un'amante.
> ...


Ma avevo già fatto il discorso l’altro giorno a Brunetta. Ad ogni modo credo che a nessuno, amanti o traditori, piacerebbe subire un tradimento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse è il Natale che ti fa credere in un miracolo.


Certo con tutti i film su i miracoli di Natale che sto vedendo,  sono quasi convintache possa accadere anche qui


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma avevo già fatto il discorso l’altro giorno a Brunetta. Ad ogni modo credo che a nessuno, amanti o traditori, piacerebbe subire un tradimento.


Si ma tu per prima dovresti rifiutarti di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato. 
Non fosse altro per difendere il principio in cui credi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma tu per prima dovresti rifiutarti di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato.
> Non fosse altro per difendere il principio in cui credi


Sei ostinata! Lei non vuole essere tradita, degli altri non le interessa.


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma tu per prima dovresti rifiutarti di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato.
> Non fosse altro per difendere il principio in cui credi


Ma in quel caso è l’uomo sposato che non dovrebbe tradire. Io non tradisco nessuno. Ognuno è responsabile della propria vita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma in quel caso è l’uomo sposato che non dovrebbe tradire. Io non tradisco nessuno. Ognuno è responsabile della propria vita.


Ma è comunque il concetto di tradimento che alla fine accetti perché fa comodo a te.
Se fossi ligia non vorresti neanche esserne la causa.
A te fa comodo scaricare una responsabilità sugli altri.
Sei tu che porti via l'uomo ad un'altra se tu avessi rifiutato o comunque qualsiasi donna rifiutasse di fare l'amante con una persona impegnata (o viceversa) il tradimento non esisterebbe.
Non a caso il detto popolare dice l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro. 
Poi c'è chi rifiuta di suo di tradire per principio. 
Ma se ci fosse correttezza anche in chi accetta di fare da amante, il tradimento NON esisterebbe. 
Ho amiche single che hanno rifiutato di fare da amante. 
Se non vai d'accordo con tua moglie ti separi ufficialmente e poi ne riparliamo. 
Loro non avrebbe mai accettato di essere delle amanti, assolutamente  non accettano il tradimento in nessuna forma


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ostinata! Lei non vuole essere tradita, degli altri non le interessa.


Ma che a lei non interessano gli altri (tutti compresi grandi e piccoli) lo si è capito. 
Capirà anche che tutto questo ha un riscontro nel tempo. 
E fino ad ora lei li ha avuti tutti. 
Ha messo il paraocchi in situazioni evidenti, ovvio che poi si ritrova col culo per terra. 
La cosa strana è che nonostante le metti davanti il fatto compiuto lo rifiuta


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma è comunque il concetto di tradimento che alla fine accetti perché fa comodo a te.
> Se fossi ligia non vorresti neanche esserne la causa.
> A te fa comodo scaricare una responsabilità sugli altri.
> Sei tu che porti via l'uomo ad un'altra se tu avessi rifiutato o comunque qualsiasi donna rifiutasse di fare l'amante con una persona impegnata (o viceversa) il tradimento non esisterebbe.
> ...


Ma lei non considera male in sé il tradimento, non ha una morale, non vuole essere tradita lei, proprio per il fatto di essere messa da parte.
È come un concorso di bellezza, lei non vuole sentirsi dire “per te miss Italia finisce qui”, mica pensa che sia un problema che venga detto alle altre. Basta che vinca lei. Se pure nel forum, senza averla mai vista, devono chiedere di vedersi solo a lei, è perché comunque lei deve essere la prescelta.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma che a lei non interessano gli altri (tutti compresi grandi e piccoli) lo si è capito.
> Capirà anche che tutto questo ha un riscontro nel tempo.
> E fino ad ora lei li ha avuti tutti.
> Ha messo il paraocchi in situazioni evidenti, ovvio che poi si ritrova col culo per terra.
> La cosa strana è che nonostante le metti davanti il fatto compiuto lo rifiuta


Ma se non si hanno gli stessi riferimenti morali, nel suo caso pure logici, non può capire.


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma è comunque il concetto di tradimento che alla fine accetti perché fa comodo a te.
> Se fossi ligia non vorresti neanche esserne la causa.
> A te fa comodo scaricare una responsabilità sugli altri.
> Sei tu che porti via l'uomo ad un'altra se tu avessi rifiutato o comunque qualsiasi donna rifiutasse di fare l'amante con una persona impegnata (o viceversa) il tradimento non esisterebbe.
> ...


Sì ma parte dalla persona sposata. Io posso avere tutti gli uomini disponibili ma se sono così innamorata di mio marito non lo tradisco no? 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma che a lei non interessano gli altri (tutti compresi grandi e piccoli) lo si è capito.
> Capirà anche che tutto questo ha un riscontro nel tempo.
> E fino ad ora lei li ha avuti tutti.
> Ha messo il paraocchi in situazioni evidenti, ovvio che poi si ritrova col culo per terra.
> La cosa strana è che nonostante le metti davanti il fatto compiuto lo rifiuta


Ma penso che a nessuno interessi che l’altra persona sia sposata no?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei non considera male in sé il tradimento, non ha una morale, non vuole essere tradita lei, proprio per il fatto di essere messa da parte.
> È come un concorso di bellezza, lei non vuole sentirsi dire “per te miss Italia finisce qui”, mica pensa che sia un problema che venga detto alle altre. Basta che vinca lei. Se pure nel forum, senza averla mai vista, devono chiedere di vedersi solo a lei, è perché comunque lei deve essere la prescelta.


A te piace essere tradita? No chiedo eh.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma parte dalla persona sposata. Io posso avere tutti gli uomini disponibili ma se sono così innamorata di mio marito non lo tradisco no?
> 
> Ma penso che a nessuno interessi che l’altra persona sia sposata no?
> 
> ...


I motivi sono diversi.
Sei qui da un anno, oltre che al mondo da trentacinque, se non riesci ad ampliare la tua visione, non ci può fare niente nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma parte dalla persona sposata. Io posso avere tutti gli uomini disponibili ma se sono così innamorata di mio marito non lo tradisco no?
> 
> *Ma penso che a nessuno interessi che l’altra persona sia sposata no?*
> 
> ...


@Nocciola vedi la mancanza di morale?


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I motivi sono diversi.
> Sei qui da un anno, oltre che al mondo da trentacinque, se non riesci ad ampliare la tua visione, non ci può fare niente nessuno.


Ognuno ha la propria visione e agisce di conseguenza. Non siamo tutti uguali. C’è chi persona e chi invece no. C’è chi la pensa così e chi la pensa cosà.



Brunetta ha detto:


> @Nocciola vedi la mancanza di morale?


Mancanza di morale? Tutti quelli, o quelle, che stanno con persone sposate allora perché lo fanno?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma parte dalla persona sposata. Io posso avere tutti gli uomini disponibili ma se sono così innamorata di mio marito non lo tradisco no?
> 
> Ma penso che a nessuno interessi che l’altra persona sia sposata no?
> 
> ...


ancora con queste domande sei infantile.
la colpa è di chi accetta di fare l'amante esattamente quanto di chi tradisce.
Tu hai sbagliato a frequentare uomini sposati e lo hai fatto intenzionalmente per il piacere di fare cornuta una donna.
Quindi se il tuo uomo ti tradisce non ti ama e dovresti in questo modo avere riscontro della nullità del vostro rapporto.

Se il tuo attuale amante andasse con un'altra sarebbe giusto, non ti ama, non avete nulla in comune e non sarebbe neanche tradimento, pensa te!

Tu fai i conti come ti fa comodo. 
A tutti interessa se l'altra persona è sposata  . Cosa stai dicendo? 
SE tu sei contraria al tradimento non tradisci ne ti metti in posizione di far tradire altri.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la propria visione e agisce di conseguenza. Non siamo tutti uguali. C’è chi persona e chi invece no. C’è chi la pensa così e chi la pensa cosà.
> Mancanza di morale? Tutti quelli, o quelle, che stanno con persone sposate allora perché lo fanno?


Perché incapaci di avere storie vere. 
Non amano se stesse sostanzialmente.
Potrei capire prendersi del sesso anche da persone sposate.
Ma fare la fidanzata nascosta di un uomo sposato è davvero svilente per ogni single del pianeta.
Evidentemente chi lo fa non si reputa in grado di fare di più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la propria visione e agisce di conseguenza. Non siamo tutti uguali. C’è chi persona e chi invece no. C’è chi la pensa così e chi la pensa cosà.
> 
> 
> Mancanza di morale? Tutti quelli, o quelle, che stanno con persone sposate allora perché lo fanno?


lo fanno perchè hanno aspettative , i liberi quando si mettono con sposati è perchè vogliono prenderne il posto, sopratutto le donne


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ancora con queste domande sei infantile.
> la colpa è di chi accetta di fare l'amante esattamente quanto di chi tradisce.
> Tu hai sbagliato a frequentare uomini sposati e lo hai fatto intenzionalmente per il piacere di fare cornuta una donna.
> Quindi se il tuo uomo ti tradisce non ti ama e dovresti in questo modo avere riscontro della nullità del vostro rapporto.
> ...


Se interessa che l’altra persona sia sposata allora perché ci stanno? Intendo sia sposati che single eh. Ad ogni modo io non lo faccio solo per il piacere di rendere cornuta la moglie. Altrimenti andrei con chiunque sia sposato.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché incapaci di avere storie vere.
> Non amano se stesse sostanzialmente.
> Potrei capire prendersi del sesso anche da persone sposate.
> Ma fare la fidanzata nascosta di un uomo sposato è davvero svilente per ogni single del pianeta.
> Evidentemente chi lo fa non si reputa in grado di fare di più.


Ma io non parlo solo di amanti single.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo fanno perchè hanno aspettative , i liberi quando si mettono con sposati è perchè vogliono prenderne il posto, sopratutto le donne


Spesso lo prendono davvero poi il posto. Molte volte c’è il lieto fine. Non conosci amanti che sono diventate/i poi ufficiali?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Spesso lo prendono davvero poi il posto. Molte volte c’è il lieto fine. Non conosci amanti che sono diventate/i poi ufficiali?


Ne è pieno il mondo...
Ahhh anche babbo natale esiste allora


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se interessa che l’altra persona sia sposata allora perché ci stanno? Intendo sia sposati che single eh. Ad ogni modo io non lo faccio solo per il piacere di rendere cornuta la moglie. Altrimenti andrei con chiunque sia sposato.
> 
> 
> Ma io non parlo solo di amanti single.
> ...


Si sì ciao….


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ne è pieno il mondo...
> Ahhh anche babbo natale esiste allora


parla di sé stessa
il lieto fine è un matrimonio che si sfascia


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ne è pieno il mondo...
> Ahhh anche babbo natale esiste allora


Appunto ne è pieno il mondo. Hai detto bene.



omicron ha detto:


> parla di sé stessa
> il lieto fine è un matrimonio che si sfascia


Guarda che non è sempre mica una cosa negativa eh. Soprattutto se lo vogliono entrambi. Perché vedete le separazioni e i divorzi come una cosa così orrenda? Se due persone non stanno più bene insieme devono starci a forza?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se interessa che l’altra persona sia sposata allora perché ci stanno? Intendo sia sposati che single eh. Ad ogni modo io non lo faccio solo per il piacere di rendere cornuta la moglie. Altrimenti andrei con chiunque sia sposato.
> 
> 
> Ma io non parlo solo di amanti single.
> ...


No nessuno. So di famiglie sfasciate dal tradimento. Ma nessuno che si sia messo con l'amante. 
Il punto è che chi non è interessato de l'altro è sposato/a, non è contro il tradimento eventuale del coniuge. 
Io tradisco,   o assecondo un tradimento mettendomi nella posizione cdi amante. Devo vedere il tradimento on modo diverso, lo accetto sia attivamente che passivamente. 
Non ha senso quello che dici tu, io non tollero il tradimento ma mi metto nella situazione di fare tradire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Appunto ne è pieno il mondo. Hai detto bene.
> 
> 
> Guarda che non è sempre mica una cosa negativa eh. Soprattutto se lo vogliono entrambi. Perché vedete le separazioni e i divorzi come una cosa così orrenda? Se due persone non stanno più bene insieme devono starci a forza?


Riesci a parlare senza fare domande. Sostieni la tua tesi


----------



## Varlam (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No nessuno. So di famiglie sfasciate dal tradimento. Ma nessuno che si sia messo con l'amante.
> Il punto è che chi non è interessato de l'altro è sposato/a, non è contro il tradimento eventuale del coniuge.
> Io tradisco,   o assecondo un tradimento mettendomi nella posizione cdi amante. Devo vedere il tradimento on modo diverso, lo accetto sia attivamente che passivamente.
> Non ha senso quello che dici tu, io non tollero il tradimento ma mi metto nella situazione di fare tradire.


Il ragionamento di Etta mi sembra chiaro e nel mio caso condivisibile.

Essere contrari al tradimento vuol dire evitare di tradire il proprio partner, cioè venir meno alla parola data e pretendere lo stesso.
Proprio per mantenere fede al patto che si è stipulato , che si può sempre rompere ma in maniera palese.

Che patto rompe l’ amante ?

Vogliamo dire che il suo gesto non sia da applausi ?

D’accordo , ma la differenza mi sembra tangibile.


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No nessuno. So di famiglie sfasciate dal tradimento. Ma nessuno che si sia messo con l'amante.
> Il punto è che chi non è interessato de l'altro è sposato/a, non è contro il tradimento eventuale del coniuge.
> Io tradisco,   o assecondo un tradimento mettendomi nella posizione cdi amante. Devo vedere il tradimento on modo diverso, lo accetto sia attivamente che passivamente.
> Non ha senso quello che dici tu, io non tollero il tradimento ma mi metto nella situazione di fare tradire.


Bisogna anche trovarsi poi nella situazione logicamente. Però credo che nessuno possa tollerare un tradimento. Ad ogni modo ce ne sono persone che si sono messe con l’amante. Sia uomini che donne.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Riesci a parlare senza fare domande. Sostieni la tua tesi


Però non avete risposto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> . Ad ogni modo ce ne sono persone che si sono messe con l’amante. Sia uomini che donne.


Adesso...non dico di fornirci nomi e cognomi...
Ma tu personalmente quante ne conosci di coppie che si sono formate così?


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Il ragionamento di Etta mi sembra chiaro e nel mio caso condivisibile.
> 
> Essere contrari al tradimento vuol dire evitare di tradire il proprio partner, cioè venir meno alla parola data e pretendere lo stesso.
> Proprio per mantenere fede al patto che si è stipulato , che si può sempre rompere ma in maniera palese.
> ...


Esattamente.


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso...non dico di fornirci nomi e cognomi...
> Ma tu personalmente quante ne conosci di coppie che si sono formate così?


L’ex marito di una mia amica ad esempio come persone strette. Poi anche al di fuori della cerchia almeno 4-5. Poi attraverso racconti ma fuori dalla cerchia di conoscenze.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Il ragionamento di Etta mi sembra chiaro e nel mio caso condivisibile.
> 
> Essere contrari al tradimento vuol dire evitare di tradire il proprio partner, cioè venir meno alla parola data e pretendere lo stesso.
> Proprio per mantenere fede al patto che si è stipulato , che si può sempre rompere ma in maniera palese.
> ...


Quindi fare la spia è male solo se lo fai contro il tuo paese, se fai da tramite tra altri paesi è un lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso...non dico di fornirci nomi e cognomi...
> Ma tu personalmente quante ne conosci di coppie che si sono formate così?


L’annedotica non conta.
Ma potremmo chiedere ai figli se sono stati contenti.


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’ex marito di una mia amica ad esempio come persone strette. Poi anche al di fuori della cerchia almeno 4-5. Poi attraverso racconti ma fuori dalla cerchia di conoscenze.


io so di uno che aveva lasciato la moglie e i figli per un uomo, dopo 4 anni è tornato dalla moglie


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io so di uno che aveva lasciato la moglie e i figli per un uomo, dopo 4 anni è tornato dalla moglie


Qui lo stupore è per la moglie.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’annedotica non conta.
> Ma potremmo chiedere ai figli se sono stati contenti.


Conta... perché lei sosteneva di conoscere un sacco di gente che si è poi messa ufficialmente con l ufficiosa....


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui lo stupore è per la moglie.


non solo se lo è ripreso, ci ha fatto anche il terzo figlio. a 42 anni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io so di uno che aveva lasciato la moglie e i figli per un uomo, dopo 4 anni è tornato dalla moglie


Il padre di una mia conoscente ha lasciato la famiglia per andare con l amante...ha mollato i figli piccoli alla moglie ed è stato per moltissimi anni con l amante ..
Quando i figli erano ormai cresciuti... è tornato con la moglie che l ha ripreso tutta felice!


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Il ragionamento di Etta mi sembra chiaro e nel mio caso condivisibile.
> 
> Essere contrari al tradimento vuol dire evitare di tradire il proprio partner, cioè venir meno alla parola data e pretendere lo stesso.
> Proprio per mantenere fede al patto che si è stipulato , che si può sempre rompere ma in maniera palese.
> ...


Un po’ come i contrari alla guerra che mandano le armi in Ucraina insomma. Si è contrari alla guerra in casa propria mi sa.


----------



## Varlam (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un po’ come i contrari alla guerra che mandano le armi in Ucraina insomma. Si è contrari alla guerra in casa propria mi sa.


Contrari alla guerra vuol dire non causarla.
Difendersi o aiutare che si difende è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Contrari alla guerra vuol dire non causarla.
> Difendersi o aiutare che si difende è un'altra cosa.


Un po’ come contrari al tradimento, vuol dire anche non causarlo. 
Oppure due pesi e due misure?


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il padre di una mia conoscente ha lasciato la famiglia per andare con l amante...ha mollato i figli piccoli alla moglie ed è stato per moltissimi anni con l amante ..
> Quando i figli erano ormai cresciuti... è tornato con la moglie che l ha ripreso tutta felice!


Contenta lei


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io so di uno che aveva lasciato la moglie e i figli per un uomo, dopo 4 anni è tornato dalla moglie


E lei se l’è pure ripreso?



omicron ha detto:


> non solo se lo è ripreso, ci ha fatto anche il terzo figlio. a 42 anni


Pure?



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il padre di una mia conoscente ha lasciato la famiglia per andare con l amante...ha mollato i figli piccoli alla moglie ed è stato per moltissimi anni con l amante ..
> Quando i figli erano ormai cresciuti... è tornato con *la moglie che l ha ripreso tutta felice!*


No va beh.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Conta... perché lei sosteneva di conoscere un sacco di gente che si è poi messa ufficialmente con l ufficiosa....


Non conta quello che è di nostra o altrui esperienza.
Contano  i numeri.
Ma anche se i numeri suffragassero ciò che per lei è lieto fine, non proverebbero che è bene. Così come i numeri di altre generazioni, insieme fino alla tomba, non davano notizie di serenità di coppia.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conta quello che è di nostra o altrui esperienza.
> Contano  i numeri.
> Ma anche se i numeri suffragassero ciò che per lei è lieto fine, non proverebbero che è bene. Così come i numeri di altre generazioni, insieme fino alla tomba, non davano notizie di serenità di coppia.


Nemmeno di non serenità ad essere onesti. Dovresti dirlo per essere coerente.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non conta quello che è di nostra o altrui esperienza.
> Contano  i numeri.
> Ma anche se i numeri suffragassero ciò che per lei è lieto fine, non proverebbero che è bene. Così come i numeri di altre generazioni, insieme fino alla tomba, non davano notizie di serenità di coppia.


Bruni ma certo hai ragione ..ma visto che lei appunto affermava di conoscerne un sacco ho voluto chiedere...


----------



## Varlam (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un po’ come contrari al tradimento, vuol dire anche non causarlo.
> Oppure due pesi e due misure?


Giusto. 
A meno che il traditore non sia un robot , non si causa nulla.


----------



## danny (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sono stufa di avatar sexy*. Mi spiace perché l’altro assomiglia a me da giovane. Ma gli anni passano...


Pure io.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Giusto.
> A meno che il traditore non sia un robot , non si causa nulla.


non mi risulta.
sparissero tutte le persone propense ad essere amanti dal pianeta, i potenziali infedeli non esisterebbero più.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nemmeno di non serenità ad essere onesti. Dovresti dirlo per essere coerente.


Ovviamente. Era implicito. Devo spiegare tutti gli impliciti pure a te?


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente. Era implicito. Devo spiegare tutti gli impliciti pure a te?


Si, tutto, perché se no sembra che tralasci solo quello che non vuoi dire appositamente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pure io.


Ho visto foto di Goldblum uguale a te.


			https://www.google.it/search?q=goldblum+attore&client=safari&hl=it-it&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwj5vqTS4Y_8AhUhS_EDHV-TAdcQ_AUoAXoECAIQAw&biw=1121&bih=723&dpr=2


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, tutto, perché se no sembra che tralasci solo quello che non vuoi dire appositamente.


Chi se ne frega.
Non sto a specificare tutto, come se tutti fossero Etta.
Chi non capisce o vuole immaginare altri impliciti, peggio per lui/lei.


----------



## Varlam (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non mi risulta.
> sparissero tutte le persone propense ad essere amanti dal pianeta, i potenziali infedeli non esisterebbero più.


Sparisse tutto l alcol ..


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi se ne frega.
> Non sto a specificare tutto, come se tutti fossero Etta.
> Chi non capisce o vuole immaginare altri impliciti, peggio per lui/lei.


E ma così sembri di parte….anche se non vuoi sembrarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E ma così sembri di parte….anche se non vuoi sembrarlo.


Di quale parte? Dico nello specifico.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Sparisse tutto l alcol ..


Si berrebbe altro.
Ma comprendo non sai più cosa dire.


----------



## Varlam (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si berrebbe altro.
> Ma comprendo non sai più cosa dire.


Se lo dici tu


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu


Veramente fai tutto tu.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di quale parte? Dico nello specifico.


Ove dici che il fino alla fine nella tomba non era sinonimo di serenità sembra tu voglia dire che si stava per forza male.
Ma non si aveva notizia nemmeno dello star bene.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ove dici che il fino alla fine nella tomba non era sinonimo di serenità sembra tu voglia dire che si stava per forza male.
> Ma non si aveva notizia nemmeno dello star bene.


No. Intendevo che non si ha prova di quanti stessero bene. Il punto che evidenziavo è l’impegno che implica un contratto. La serenità o addirittura la felicità è decisamente difficile da verificare.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Intendevo che non si ha prova di quanti stessero bene. Il punto che evidenziavo è l’impegno che implica un contratto. La serenità o addirittura la felicità è decisamente difficile da verificare.


Condivido. 
Quando ero piccolo si divorziava tutti meno.
La si considerava roba da ricchi.
Oppure avevano tutti molto da fare e poco tempo per pensare che non si stava come si sarebbe voluti stare.
Meno stimoli insomma.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Quando ero piccolo si divorziava tutti meno.
> La si considerava roba da ricchi.
> Oppure avevano tutti molto da fare e poco tempo per pensare che non si stava come si sarebbe voluti stare.
> Meno stimoli insomma.


Soprattutto non vi era la ricerca della felicità individuale. Si aveva chiaro “l’è minga semper festa”


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto non vi era la ricerca della felicità individuale. Si aveva chiaro “l’è minga semper festa”


Quando parli in dialetto mi fai l’effetto che Morticia faceva su Gomez quando parlava in francese…..


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non mi risulta.
> sparissero tutte le persone propense ad essere amanti dal pianeta, i potenziali infedeli non esisterebbero più.


Anche al contrario. 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Quando ero piccolo si divorziava tutti meno.
> La si considerava roba da ricchi.
> Oppure avevano tutti molto da fare e poco tempo per pensare che non si stava come si sarebbe voluti stare.
> Meno stimoli insomma.


Oppure semplicemente veniva visto come una cosa orrenda. Un sacrilegio. Per molti invece è stata la salvezza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Pure io.


No va beh siamo a Natale...non a Pasqua...
Dovevi mettere un pargoletto biondo tutto ricciolino ..


----------



## Alberto (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il padre di una mia conoscente ha lasciato la famiglia per andare con l amante...ha mollato i figli piccoli alla moglie ed è stato per moltissimi anni con l amante ..
> Quando i figli erano ormai cresciuti... è tornato con la moglie che l ha ripreso tutta felice!


Pazzesco!!!!! A calci nei coglioni!!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Pazzesco!!!!! A calci nei coglioni!!!!


Guarda ogni rapporto è diverso...
Anche mia madre che era sua amica le ha sempre detto che se fosse successo a lei non l avrebbe ripreso...
Ma questa signora nulla...lei l ha raccolto...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda ogni rapporto è diverso...
> Anche mia madre che era sua amica le ha sempre detto che se fosse successo a lei non l avrebbe ripreso...
> Ma questa signora nulla...lei l ha raccolto...


Può anche essere considerata una rivincita.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può anche essere considerata una rivincita.


Può essere...
Ma ormai la signora è mia mamma sono defunte...
Non mi ricordo se lui è tornato sui suoi passi perché l altra l ha cacciato via...
Ma è rientrato in famiglia ad una certa...
(Mia madre diceva semplicemente...l altra se l è goduto da giovane...da vecchio l ha cacciato...me lo diceva in dialetto...ma non ricordo più le esatte parole...ma rendeva meglio il concetto!)


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Il ragionamento di Etta mi sembra chiaro e nel mio caso condivisibile.
> 
> Essere contrari al tradimento vuol dire evitare di tradire il proprio partner, cioè venir meno alla parola data e pretendere lo stesso.
> Proprio per mantenere fede al patto che si è stipulato , che si può sempre rompere ma in maniera palese.
> ...


Nessuno. 
La differenza la fa il tipo di donna. 
Conosco donne che hanno detto di no ad uomini sposati, pur essendo interessate. 
Perché non se la sentivano di fare l'amante, e contrarie al tradimento. 

Per me ha un senso logico. 

Etta non accetta la rottura di un patto per quanto riguarda il suo mondo, però non si fa scrupoli. 
Non capisco l'accanimento verso il tradimento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Bisogna anche trovarsi poi nella situazione logicamente. Però credo che nessuno possa tollerare un tradimento. Ad ogni modo ce ne sono persone che si sono messe con l’amante. Sia uomini che donne.
> 
> 
> Però non avete risposto.


Ti ho già risposto ma se fai domande senza rispondere sarà dura. 
Non andare a tirare fuori altri discorsi. 

Tu non accetti il tradimento, non per questione morale, in quel caso non faresti neanche l'amante. 
Non lo accetti perché vieni messa da parte per un'altra . Ti rode quello.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Può essere...
> Ma ormai la signora è mia mamma sono defunte...
> Non mi ricordo se lui è tornato sui suoi passi perché l altra l ha cacciato via...
> Ma è rientrato in famiglia ad una certa...
> (Mia madre diceva semplicemente...l altra se l è goduto da giovane...da vecchio l ha cacciato...me lo diceva in dialetto...ma non ricordo più le esatte parole...ma rendeva meglio il concetto!)


Chi se l’è goduto giovane semmai è la moglie, l’altra di mezza età. La vecchiaia lo ha riportato in famiglia. Ognuna fa le sue considerazioni. La moglie ritrovata lo avrà accudito, ma sarà stata accudita. “Forse non lo sai ma anche questo è amore...“


----------



## patroclo (23 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ma no Omicron, non estremizzare, forse mi sono spiegato male. Intendevo che certe cose dove prima non facevamo caso è le svolgevamo quasi sempre da soli, ora molte cose le facciamo insieme. Ho fatto diversi esempi però ti cito magari anche quando stirava lo faceva in solitudine e io a giocare alla PlayStation, ora lei stira (io non sono capace ho provato ma viene tutto storto), e allora sto nella stessa stanza, metto musica, oarliamo, ecc…insomma gli tengo compagnia invece di lasciarla sola come un cane e io a giocare. Non faccio niente di particolare, era prima che sbagliavo.


"... Fammi abbracciare una donna che stira cantando
E poi fatti un po' prendere in giro 
Prima di fare l'amore ..."

L'Umbertone allora aveva ragione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi se l’è goduto giovane semmai è la moglie, l’altra di mezza età. La vecchiaia lo ha riportato in famiglia. Ognuna fa le sue considerazioni. La moglie ritrovata lo avrà accudito, ma sarà stata accudita. “Forse non lo sai ma anche questo è amore...“


No...ha lasciato la moglie coi bimbi piccoli...
Era quindi ancora giovane...
Stiamo parlando poi di gente nata negli anni 40...dove generalmente si figliava intorno ai 25 anni...
Quindi era ancora bello... pimpante


----------



## Alberto (23 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> "... Fammi abbracciare una donna che stira cantando
> E poi fatti un po' prendere in giro
> Prima di fare l'amore ..."
> 
> L'Umbertone allora aveva ragione


Grande Patroclo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grande Patroclo


Beh era la canzone delle dediche alle giostre
Ha sempre funzionato


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo se lui è tornato sui suoi passi perché l altra l ha cacciato via...
> il concetto!)


Tipico.


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi se l’è goduto giovane semmai è la moglie, l’altra di mezza età.


 Non capisco perché l’uomo giovane debba essere considerato migliore di quello giovane.


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nessuno.
> La differenza la fa il tipo di donna.
> Conosco donne che hanno detto di no ad uomini sposati, pur essendo interessate.
> Perché non se la sentivano di fare l'amante, e contrarie al tradimento.
> ...


Non è che sono accanita. Dico solo che non lo accetterei tutto qua.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non lo accetti perché vieni messa da parte per un'altra . Ti rode quello.


Beh dici poco. A chi piace essere messa da parte dal proprio uomo?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché l’uomo giovane debba essere considerato migliore di quello giovane.


Perché è carne fresca


----------



## Varlam (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nessuno.
> La differenza la fa il tipo di donna.
> Conosco donne che hanno detto di no ad uomini sposati, pur essendo interessate.
> Perché non se la sentivano di fare l'amante, e contrarie al tradimento.
> ...


Che a qualcuna/o non piaccia il ruolo di amante, per mille ragioni, non sposta le responsabilità, che sono ben diverse ben diverse tra i due ruoli.
Un conto è ingannare la persona con cui si sono scambiate delle promesse, un altro è fare qualcosa contro gli interessi di uno sconosciuto.
Non capisco l’intenzione dimettere tutto sullo steso piano.


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è carne fresca


Nel caso dell’uomo la gallina vecchia fa buon brodo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non è che sono accanita. Dico solo che non lo accetterei tutto qua.
> 
> 
> Beh dici poco. A chi piace essere messa da parte dal proprio uomo?


Ma non è una questione morale del Patto. 
A te da fastidio che possa piacere un'altra fisicamente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Che a qualcuna/o non piaccia il ruolo di amante, per mille ragioni, non sposta le responsabilità, che sono ben diverse ben diverse tra i due ruoli.
> Un conto è ingannare la persona con cui si sono scambiate delle promesse, un altro è fare qualcosa contro gli interessi di uno sconosciuto.
> Non capisco l’intenzione dimettere tutto sullo steso piano.


Perché dallo sconosciuto vuoi un riconoscimento di ufficialità. 
Mi riferisco ad Etta. 
Una persona che più volte diventando amante, cerca di subentrare al posto della moglie e si ritiene una che non accetta un eventuale tradimento è piuttosto subdola. 
Non è lo stesso piano ma una discrepanza sul pensiero . 
Difatti lei è proprio terrorizzata dal tradimento, perché riconosce un suo atteggiamento collaborativo ed intenzionale. 
La sua paura è dettata dalla consapevolezza del suo agire scorretto.


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non è una questione morale del Patto.
> A te da fastidio che possa piacere un'altra fisicamente.


Beh ma non è mica una cosa fuori dal mondo no?


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché dallo sconosciuto vuoi un riconoscimento di ufficialità.
> Mi riferisco ad Etta.
> Una persona che più volte diventando amante, cerca di subentrare al posto della moglie e si ritiene una che non accetta un eventuale tradimento è piuttosto subdola.
> Non è lo stesso piano ma una discrepanza sul pensiero .
> ...


Più che altro conosco bene le dinamiche di tradisce ormai.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh ma non è mica una cosa fuori dal mondo no?
> 
> Più che altro conosco bene le dinamiche di tradisce ormai.


Non so dimmelo tu è fuori dal mondo entrare in competizione fisica tra moglie e amante? 

Vedi che fortuna io mica le conosco così bene queste dinamiche. Ho poca esperienza


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma che a lei non interessano gli altri (tutti compresi grandi e piccoli) lo si è capito.
> Capirà anche che tutto questo ha un riscontro nel tempo.
> E fino ad ora lei li ha avuti tutti.
> Ha messo il paraocchi in situazioni evidenti, ovvio che poi si ritrova col culo per terra.
> La cosa strana è che nonostante le metti davanti il fatto compiuto lo rifiuta


sarà perchè è scema?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nel caso dell’uomo la gallina vecchia fa buon brodo.


Col coso


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Nel caso dell’uomo la gallina vecchia fa buon brodo.


Per brodo intendi soldi?


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché l’uomo giovane debba essere considerato migliore di quello giovane.


Presumo tu volessi scrivere meno giovane 
Poi lo sappiamo che a te piacciono attempati


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è carne fresca


E se vale per la femmina vale anche per il maschio….


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non so dimmelo tu è fuori dal mondo entrare in competizione fisica tra moglie e amante?
> 
> Vedi che fortuna io mica le conosco così bene queste dinamiche. Ho poca esperienza


La competizione non e’ mica sempre solo fisica.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Col coso


?????



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per brodo intendi soldi?


No. E poi i soldi potrebbero averceli anche le donne mica solo gli uomini.



omicron ha detto:


> Presumo tu volessi scrivere meno giovane
> Poi lo sappiamo che a te piacciono attempati


Volevo scrivere mezza età. Ho sbagliato ma si capiva appunto.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> E se vale per la femmina vale anche per il maschio….


‘Nzomma.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Presumo tu volessi scrivere meno giovane
> Poi lo sappiamo che a te piacciono attempati


È più facile fare colpo su uno di una certa età


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È più facile fare colpo su uno di una certa età


E son soddisfazioni


----------



## Varlam (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché dallo sconosciuto vuoi un riconoscimento di ufficialità.
> Mi riferisco ad Etta.
> Una persona che più volte diventando amante, cerca di subentrare al posto della moglie e si ritiene una che non accetta un eventuale tradimento è piuttosto subdola.
> Non è lo stesso piano ma una discrepanza sul pensiero .
> ...


Non accettare il tradimento di chi ha tradito il partner precedente? Umano ma discrepante, hai ragione.
Nello specifico, non conosco i rapporti/accordi della coppia precedente, ma il ragionamento in generale vale. È sulla responsabilità nel tradimento che i miei pensieri divergono dai tuoi .
Per me la coppia è al centro ,il resto sullo sfondo. Le perturbazioni ci saranno sempre , la scelta è resisterle o prendersi il peso di ciò che si fa.
Sulle paure di Etta, non mi esprimo, può essere tutto, anche insicurezza. Tu che non apprezzi niente di lei come fai ad attribuirle consapevolezza?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E son soddisfazioni


Tanto tanto. 

È più giovane della moglie. 
Qualsiasi cosa dice viene apprezzata, un over 50 mica si mette a discutere con una di 35 che gliela da. 
Di sicuro con un coetaneo o quasi la sfida è più complicata


,



Varlam ha detto:


> Non accettare il tradimento di chi ha tradito il partner precedente? Umano ma discrepante, hai ragione.
> Nello specifico, non conosco i rapporti/accordi della coppia precedente, ma il ragionamento in generale vale. È sulla responsabilità nel tradimento che i miei pensieri divergono dai tuoi .
> Per me la coppia è al centro ,il resto sullo sfondo. Le perturbazioni ci saranno sempre , la scelta è resisterle o prendersi il peso di ciò che si fa.
> Sulle paure di Etta, non mi esprimo, può essere tutto, anche insicurezza. Tu che non apprezzi niente di lei come fai ad attribuirle consapevolezza?


Semplicemente perché certi argomenti li glissa, e lo fa volontariamente perché sa di impantanarsi da sola. 
Non l'apprezzo perché lei non è interessata all'uomo con cui si relaziona ma a quello che rappresenta.

Ho visto ora l'avatar di @Alberto


----------



## Varlam (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché certi argomenti li glissa, e lo fa volontariamente perché sa di impantanarsi da sola.
> Non l'apprezzo perché lei non è interessata all'uomo con cui si relaziona ma a quello che rappresenta.


Nel caso , un limite suo , perché preoccuparsene ?


----------



## Etta (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È più facile fare colpo su uno di una certa età


Dipende da chi ha davanti.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tanto tanto.
> 
> È più giovane della moglie.
> Qualsiasi cosa dice viene apprezzata, un over 50 mica si mette a discutere con una di 35 che gliela da.
> ...


Magari anche il suo nuovo partner è più giovane.



Varlam ha detto:


> Nel caso , un limite suo , perché preoccuparsene ?


Ma che poi rappresenta cosa? Io mica ho capito.


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tanto tanto.
> 
> È più giovane della moglie.
> Qualsiasi cosa dice viene apprezzata, un over 50 mica si mette a discutere con una di 35 che gliela da.
> Di sicuro con un coetaneo o quasi la sfida è più complicata


E di che te ne fai di un cagnolino sbavoso?


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho visto ora l'avatar di @Alberto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Me lo spieghi?


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me lo spieghi?


Lo trovo un avatar agghiacciante


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lo trovo un avatar agghiacciante


Un bimbo e la scritta Limbo. Non l’ho capito?


----------



## omicron (23 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un bimbo e la scritta Limbo. Non l’ho capito?


Non è un bimbo è lui che si sente nel limbo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non è un bimbo è lui che si sente nel limbo


L’ha già detto. 
È una fase.


----------



## omicron (24 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ha già detto.
> È una fase.


Io lo trovo sempre esagerato


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E di che te ne fai di un cagnolino sbavoso?


Le corre dietro, tanto è quello che le basta e serve per sentirsi importante.


----------



## omicron (24 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Le corre dietro, tanto è quello che le basta e serve per sentirsi importante.


Le corre dietro solo perché è sempre disponibile


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Nessuno.
> La differenza la fa il tipo di donna.
> Conosco donne che hanno detto di no ad uomini sposati, pur essendo interessate.
> Perché non se la sentivano di fare l'amante, e contrarie al tradimento.
> ...


Io l’ho capita in un altro modo la posizione di Etta.  Lei non e’ contraria al tradimento, lei dice che non accetterebbe un tradimento, perche’ se tradisci non ami chi stai tradendo. E questo vuol dire che il gestore non ama la moglie perche’ altrimenti non la tradirebbe. Tradire e’ lecito se non ami ..e non puoi accettare un tradimento perche’ significa accettare che l’altro non ti ami.
Non e’ una questione morale per lei ma di logica.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io l’ho capita in un altro modo la posizione di Etta.  Lei non e’ contraria al tradimento, lei dice che non accetterebbe un tradimento, perche’ se tradisci non ami chi stai tradendo. E questo vuol dire che il gestore non ama la moglie perche’ altrimenti non la tradirebbe. Tradire e’ lecito se non ami ..e non puoi accettare un tradimento perche’ significa accettare che l’altro non ti ami.
> Non e’ una questione morale per lei ma di logica.


Logica si fa per dire


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Logica si fa per dire


si fa per dire, si .
Ho aggiunto “per lei” , non a caso


----------



## Etta (24 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io l’ho capita in un altro modo la posizione di Etta.  Lei non e’ contraria al tradimento, lei dice che non accetterebbe un tradimento, perche’ se tradisci non ami chi stai tradendo. E questo vuol dire che il gestore non ama la moglie perche’ altrimenti non la tradirebbe. Tradire e’ lecito se non ami ..e non puoi accettare un tradimento perche’ significa accettare che l’altro non ti ami.
> Non e’ una questione morale per lei ma di logica.


Non proprio ma non fa nulla. Lasciamo stare.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non proprio ma non fa nulla. Lasciamo stare.


Spiega


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Logica si fa per dire


il vecchio avatar mi piace di più


----------



## Etta (24 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Spiega


Ma l’ho già spiegato in questi giorni. Dal mio punto di vista la vedo in modo diverso. Vero che le cose si fanno in due ma se tradisco io mio marito, in prima persona, sono molto più responsabile che se invece vado con uno sposato da single. In quel caso è molto più responsabile lui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io l’ho capita in un altro modo la posizione di Etta.  Lei non e’ contraria al tradimento, lei dice che non accetterebbe un tradimento, perche’ se tradisci non ami chi stai tradendo. E questo vuol dire che il gestore non ama la moglie perche’ altrimenti non la tradirebbe. Tradire e’ lecito se non ami ..e non puoi accettare un tradimento perche’ significa accettare che l’altro non ti ami.
> Non e’ una questione morale per lei ma di logica.


Ma se non si ama non è tradire giusto! 
Quindi lui non  sta tradendo. 
Ma il tradito a questo punto non è tradito e solo male informato sulla relazione. Crede ancora di essere amato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma l’ho già spiegato in questi giorni. Dal mio punto di vista la vedo in modo diverso. Vero che le cose si fanno in due ma se tradisco io mio marito, in prima persona, sono molto più responsabile che se invece vado con uno sposato da single. In quel caso è molto più responsabile lui.


Ci sono traditi che affrontano gli amanti perché li ritengono responsabili comunque ed in parte è vero.
Solo che non si ritiene di dovere rispetto per il prossimo, visto che non lo si conosce, ma anche se lo si conosce alla fine


----------



## Etta (24 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono traditi che affrontano gli amanti perché li ritengono responsabili comunque ed in parte è vero.
> Solo che non si ritiene di dovere rispetto per il prossimo, visto che non lo si conosce, ma anche se lo si conosce alla fine


Ma anche io me la prenderei anche con l’amante giustamente. Ma molto molto molto di più con mio marito.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma l’ho già spiegato in questi giorni. Dal mio punto di vista la vedo in modo diverso. Vero che le cose si fanno in due ma se tradisco io mio marito, in prima persona, sono molto più responsabile che se invece vado con uno sposato da single. In quel caso è molto più responsabile lui.


Guarda che non è un pensiero originale.
Concordiamo tutti.
Ma tu deresponsabilizzi totalmente l’amante come se non avesse nessuna corresponsabilità.
Come se il rapporto tra i due amanti prescindesse dalla situazione famigliare. 
Soprattutto come se non si potesse fare una valutazione di maggior gravità in base alle circostanze.


----------



## Etta (24 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non è un pensiero originale.
> Concordiamo tutti.
> Ma tu deresponsabilizzi totalmente l’amante come se non avesse nessuna corresponsabilità.
> Come se il rapporto tra i due amanti prescindesse dalla situazione famigliare.
> Soprattutto come se non si potesse fare una valutazione di maggior gravità in base alle circostanze.


Ma io non ho deresponsabilizzato l’amante. Ho solo detto che la persona sposata ne ha molta ma molta di più.


----------



## Varlam (24 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono traditi che affrontano gli amanti perché li ritengono responsabili comunque ed in parte è vero.
> Solo che non si ritiene di dovere rispetto per il prossimo, visto che non lo si conosce, ma anche se lo si conosce alla fine


Se te la prendi con l’ amante, uno sconosciuto che dovrebbe portarti rispetto, chissà cosa farai col partner !


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Se te la prendi con l’ amante, uno sconosciuto che dovrebbe portarti rispetto, chissà cosa farai col partner !


Se ti incontro ti imbratto la macchina. 
Tanto sei unì sconosciuto perché dovrei rispettarti


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono traditi che affrontano gli amanti perché li ritengono responsabili comunque ed in parte è vero.
> Solo che non si ritiene di dovere rispetto per il prossimo, visto che non lo si conosce, ma anche se lo si conosce alla fine


Ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso, se non ti tromba la moglie o il marito.


----------



## Alberto (24 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


----------



## Alberto (24 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io lo trovo sempre esagerato


Putroppo è la realtà


----------



## omicron (24 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Putroppo è la realtà


Sei melodrammatico


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma l’ho già spiegato in questi giorni. Dal mio punto di vista la vedo in modo diverso. Vero che le cose si fanno in due ma se tradisco io mio marito, in prima persona, sono molto più responsabile che se invece vado con uno sposato da single. In quel caso è molto più responsabile lui.


Non è in contrasto con quello che ho scritto io


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma se non si ama non è tradire giusto!
> Quindi lui non  sta tradendo.
> Ma il tradito a questo punto non è tradito e solo male informato sulla relazione. Crede ancora di essere amato.


Si ma questo per lei e’ un dettaglio


----------



## omicron (24 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché l’uomo giovane debba essere considerato migliore di quello giovane.


Ma il tuo ex non ha 5 anni meno di te


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non è in contrasto con quello che ho scritto io


Cioe?



omicron ha detto:


> Ma il tuo ex non ha 5 anni meno di te


Sì. Infatti non è migliore assolutamente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si ma questo per lei e’ un dettaglio


Chiamalo dettaglio!


----------



## Varlam (25 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se ti incontro ti imbratto la macchina.
> Tanto sei unì sconosciuto perché dovrei rispettarti


Quello è un reato. Non hai risposto riguardo il partner.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Quello è un reato. Non hai risposto riguardo il partner.


Il concetto è uguale, solo che tu ci vediamo la punizione all'azione scorretta


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Se te la prendi con l’ amante, uno sconosciuto che dovrebbe portarti rispetto, chissà cosa farai col partner !


Non saprei non è il mio caso. 
Comunque c'era un'utente che aveva reagito in questo modo, si era tenuta poi il marito in casa per umiliarlo costantemente


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non saprei non è il mio caso.
> Comunque c'era un'utente che aveva reagito in questo modo, si era tenuta poi il marito in casa per umiliarlo costantemente


Umiliarlo come?


----------



## Varlam (25 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il concetto è uguale, solo che tu ci vediamo la punizione all'azione scorretta


No, il paragone non è calzante. Imbrattare la macchina è un danno oggetivo.
Non avere rispetto di uno sconosciuto è molto diverso da non averlo del partner.
A meno che tu non lo consideri una proprietà come la macchina che qualcuno ha osato toccarti.


----------



## Varlam (25 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non saprei non è il mio caso.
> Comunque c'era un'utente che aveva reagito in questo modo, si era tenuta poi il marito in casa per umiliarlo costantemente


Va beh , prova ad immaginare. 
Hai trovato l amante di tuo marito  , le imbratti la macchina. 
Quando torni a casa ..


----------



## Brunetta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Va beh , prova ad immaginare.
> Hai trovato l amante di tuo marito  , le imbratti la macchina.
> Quando torni a casa ..


Facciamo esercizi di scrittura creativa? Tanto il ragù cuoce...
”Ecco le ho rovesciato la spazzatura sulla macchina!
Sono andata all’alba perché non mi vedesse nessuno. Ha funzionato. Tutti dormivano. Io no.
Tanto non dormo più da quando l’ho scoperto!
Lui l’ho buttato fuori. Mi manca la sua presenza nel letto, forse è per questo che non dormo. Ma da svegli mi irrita. Mi irritava da un bel po’ il suo trascinarsi per casa, mi irritava il suo disordine e la sua irritazione per il mio disordine. 
Sembrava che entrambi volessimo occupare lo spazio, diventare ognuno l’unico padrone in casa, seminando oggetti, pezzi di abbigliamento, come pezzi di noi, per ricordare la nostra esistenza.
Adesso anche lei ha cose da lasciare in giro, la spazzatura che così bene la rappresenta!”


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non sono brava ad inventare, non ho fantasia ed ho una pessima memoria


A parte la memoria, che ho buona (almeno finora...) per il resto sono uguale a te.


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Va beh , prova ad immaginare.
> Hai trovato l amante di tuo marito  , le imbratti la macchina.
> Quando torni a casa ..


Per fortuna che io non ho la macchina.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Se te la prendi con l’ amante, uno sconosciuto che dovrebbe portarti rispetto, chissà cosa farai col partner !


Ma la violenza psicologica non è peggio ??
Meglio due ceffoni  dopo un giorno passa   per superare un tradimento ci vogliono Anni e da quello che ho letto il tradito   va in depressione , ha  crisi continue d'umore , passa l'appetito , non dorme .. 
 Certo che parlare di violenza solo quando uno alza le mani è da paraculi


----------



## oriente70 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per fortuna che io non ho la macchina.


Così  è peggio  se non si sfoga sulla macchina   chi sa cosa gli può girare in testa


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Così  è peggio  se non si sfoga sulla macchina  chi sa cosa gli può girare in testa


Aiuto così mi fai paura.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> No, il paragone non è calzante. Imbrattare la macchina è un danno oggetivo.
> Non avere rispetto di uno sconosciuto è molto diverso da non averlo del partner.
> A meno che tu non lo consideri una proprietà come la macchina che qualcuno ha osato toccarti.


Non è calzante perché non lo vuoi far entrare.
Ma al netto della morale è la stesso cosa.
Stavamo parlando di una responsabilità anche dell'amante. 
Che ovviamente non è presente in molti. 
C'è chi si tira indietro perché non se la sente e a chi non frega niente. 
Spesso questa considerazione viene fatta quando l'amante è single, perché lo/a si vede come un "ladro".
Spesso ho sentito dire, ma con tutti quelli liberi proprio a quello sposato rompe i coglioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Va beh , prova ad immaginare.
> Hai trovato l amante di tuo marito  , le imbratti la macchina.
> Quando torni a casa ..


Non ho proprio capito cosa vuoi dire


----------



## Varlam (25 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho proprio capito cosa vuoi dire


Che se la prendi con l amante non oso immaginare cosa farai col partner traditore


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Che se la prendi con l amante non oso immaginare cosa farai col partner traditore


Ma non ho detto che farei una cosa del genere.


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Che se la prendi con l amante non oso immaginare cosa farai col partner traditore


Vabbè avrebbe ragione però dai.


----------



## Varlam (25 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma non ho detto che farei una cosa del genere.


Non ricordo chi mi ha parlato di glissare


----------



## Varlam (25 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè avrebbe ragione però dai.


Etta , sono già innamorato


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Etta , sono già innamorato


Addirittura?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Etta , sono già innamorato


Sai chi  ha sempre la ragione?


----------



## Varlam (25 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sai chi  ha sempre la ragione?


Io
Poi arriva il dottore


----------



## Etta (25 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che state a dì?


----------



## Sabina (25 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 52 anni e mia moglie 42 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 6.Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). co lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.





Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 52 anni e mia moglie 42 Siamo sposati da 20 anni con un fidanzamento di 6.Abbiamo 3 figli adolescenti. Fino a pochi mesi fa, tutto bello, tutto perfetto, famiglia felice, circondati da amici con cui condividiamo molte passioni (cinema, teatro, molti viaggi, sport e tanto ballo). Pochi mesi fa, percepii in mia moglie un “malessere”, la vedevo strana, nervosa con un forte dimagrimento (è sempre stata una donna magra il giusto, longilinea, molto piacente). Una sera , tornata dallo sport che pratica (nuoto), ho percepito un nervosismo particolare, l’ ho guardata negli occhi e gli ho chiesto cosa ci fosse, inizialmente mi disse “niente” ma alla mia seconda domanda : “dimmi… non stare qui a cincischiare…. Dimmi cosa c’è…”, lei crolló e mi confesso la situazione:
> “ c’è un giovanotto (circa 10 anni in meno) che mi corteggiava da almeno un anno, inizialmente mi era totalmente indifferente, gli ho anche detto di lasciarmi in pace perché sono felicemente sposata e con 3 figli, ma ha continuato a tampinarmi, a corteggiarmi, mi ha fatto sentire importante, il suo insistere mi ha lusingata, siamo diventati amici e tra una nuotata e l’ altra ci siamo conosciuti meglio. Per non farci vedere per 3/4 volte ci siamo fermati a parlare in auto all’ uscita della piscina, ma era scattato solo qualche bacio e niente più…. Stasera, Putroppo, dal bacio ci siamo spinti un po’ oltre e siamo finiti in motel.”
> Ecco, questo è il racconto (poi rivelato veritiero dopo mie accurate indagini). D’ istinto volevo cacciarla di casa, ma ho cercato di prendermi del tempo e ragionare sul da farsi.
> ho pianto, ho sofferto, mi sono disperato, ma (per ora) non l’ ho lasciata. Forse perché lei, piange con me delle volte, delle volte da sola (me ne accorgo dagli occhi gonfi e dal cercare di nascondersi in quei momenti), mi ha detto che ha voluto lei stessa confessare cosa fosse successo perché subito dopo il fattaccio, si è pentita, ha capito subito della grossa stronzata che ha fatto, che mi ama, che vuole stare con me e tante altre belle parole…. Se non fosse, che comunque con quella persona è andata a letto. Dopo una settimana circa, una notte, si è avvicinata per una carezza e abbiamo fatto l’ amore è da li in poi, un’ altra sera e un’ altra ancora e ancora… insomma, stranamente si è acceso qualcosa che non capisco, io sono ancora poi attratto e la desidero come se fossimo insieme da pochi giorni (premetto che è una bellissima donna con un fisico pazzesco) e lei è molto più disponile e vogliosa (prima del fattaccio i nostri rapporti erano limitati circa a una volta alla settimana contro ora di 4/5). Sono passati 4 mesi, la nostra passione non si è calmata, lei è sempre dolce e mi ripete cose carine, mi cerca più volte al giorno con messaggi e telefonate, si fa sentire vicina. Io vado a fasi alterne, delle volte penso che senza di lei sarei ancora più triste e soffrirei ancora di piu, delle altre volte, penso che non accetterò mai quello che è successo e che il tarlo di mia moglie che ha scopato con un altro (è successo solo quello e gli credo perche così come mi ha confessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso masturbandosi e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.


Sono passati ormai due mesi dal tuo post, ho letto solo questo senza andare oltre.
La vita di coppia se dura nel tempo è fatta di gioie e difficoltà, legate alla coppia stessa e alle storie ed eventi personali di ciascun membro. Chi dice che chi ama non tradisce dice stronzate, forse vive nel paese delle fiabe. I momenti di crisi arrivano per tutti, che si manifestino con la presenza di una terza persona o con impegni lavorativi, hobby o altro che vanno a portare via quasi tutto il tempo di una coppia.
Tua moglie è stata sincera e questo è apprezzabile perché la fiducia è basata sulla sincerità, cosa che sarebbe venuta a mancare se avessi scoperto tu la cosa. Il fatto che il vostro rapporto a livello sessuale sia migliorato significa che lei è ancora molto presa da te. Una donna che ha in testa un altro non proverebbe desiderio per l’attuale compagno. 
lo feci vivere come un momento di crisi che lei ha avuto, che sta migliorando il vostro rapporto. Come se avesse preso una malattia che ora ha superato.
Se invece credo di non riuscire a sopportare lo smacco del tuo Ego e pensi che le porterai rancore anche per il futuro, allora separati.
Potrebbe essere utile anche qualche seduta da un terapeuta di coppia, per sviscerare assieme le componenti inconscie che vi hanno portato a questo punto e che se non portate alla luce potrebbero influenzare i vostri comportamenti futuri. Perché ricorda, la coppia è fatta da DUE… e al tradimento si concorre in DUE, quando i bisogni dell’altro vengono persi di vista.


----------



## Sabina (25 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. È da mesi che leggo delle discussioni in questo forum. Ma, in nessuno di questi ho trovato una storia simile alla mia. Parto dicendo che ho 52 anni econfessato il tradimento così poteva dirmi tranquillamente cosa ha fatto… tant’è che mi ha raccontato, dietro mia insistenza come fosse andata, addirittura dicendomi che era rimasta male per il fatto che lui neanche era “sceso” e che ha concluso masturbandosi e questa cosa l’ ha disturbata parecchio). Ecco, questo è tutto, vorrei dei consigli, perché qui leggo di storie di anni di tradimenti, o magari anche storie corte di mesi, la maggior parte scoperto dal coniuge, non ho trovato tradimento di una sola volta con confezione immediata. Certo che questo non giustifica la cosa “schifosa”, la mancanza di rispetto e tante altre belle cose, ma penso che non si può buttare via una relazione di oltre 27 anni per un errore (pur gravissimo) come questo, dove tra L’ altro lei era sotto fortissimo stress perdendo ben 5 kg in pochissimo tempo perché viveva male la situazione di un giovanotto che la tampinava e che non gli era indifferente. È come se l’ atto finale sia stato uno schiaffo che l’ ha riportata alla realtà. Io ho passato 4 mesi di inferno, non ho scritto prima (ma solo letto le altre storie), perché ero troppo disperato e poco lucido per raccontare la storia. Lei mi ama, io l’ amo, ma temo che questa rabbia, questo rancore e quello che è successo mi resterà per sempre.





			https://lamenteemeravigliosa.it/il-velo-dipinto-quando-lamore-nasce-dallinfedelta/?utm_medium=org&utm_campaign=repost&utm_source=mcfb&utm_content=mc_673987&fbclid=IwAR2PXaRJiFFk0NBJ5tIvXq-VooidrZiHFW7mZ41hrcCy2RiEVgJWtJvmg2s#lc3vmzljriruk6pbloa


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Non ricordo chi mi ha parlato di glissare


Sei stato contagiato da un'entità acuta


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è calzante perché non lo vuoi far entrare.
> Ma al netto della morale è la stesso cosa.
> Stavamo parlando di una responsabilità anche dell'amante.
> Che ovviamente non è presente in molti.
> ...


A volte credo che ci dimentichiamo che siamo, tutti, PERSONE, che si comportano più o meno bene, a seconda dei frangenti. 
Qui dentro, ma non solo, ho sentito parlare non solo di amanti (più o meno single) che andavano quasi "perseguitando" l'ufficiale (telefonate e/o intrusioni varie, prima o dopo la scoperta o addirittura la rivelazione), ma anche di traditi che hanno creduto a versioni assurde del traditore (poveretto, trascinato a letto dall'amante) e che si sono tenuti il "poromo" o la "poradona" in una sorta di alleanza per farla pagare all'amante, per lo meno con lo scopo di sminuirlo, o appunto distruggergli la macchina, o fargliela "pagare". Senza andare troppo in là nel tempo, ricordo come è stata trattata l'amante di Edo dalla moglie, nel tentativo di ricostruire la family preesistente vedendo, lui, come il marito  "pasticcione", e lei come la troia di turno.  Francamente  (lo ripeto) non è che vado fiera di portarmi a letto un uomo che ha un impegno con un'altra.  Ma io NON DEVO FEDELTÀ O IMPEGNO all'altra, non "rubo" niente che non abbia volontà di finire a letto con me, e tanto meno sono abituata a considerarlo "cosa mia", o "cosa altrui". So, di contro, di essere una sorta di mezzo per il quale lui contravviene al suo impegno, ma so anche (non essendo neppure la prima amante) che, se non fossi io, potrebbe benissimo essere un'altra, non so come dire. Non mi sono mai permessa di interessarmi alla vita di lei, né di farle "comparsate" di alcun tipo, tanto meno di irriderla. Se lei lo venisse a sapere, e venisse a sapere anche chi sono io, riterrei senz'altro civile e comprensibile, da parte sua, la richiesta di un dialogo con me. Dialogo durante il quale francamente potrei morire   , ma ciò non toglie che non le giustificherei né l'eventuale scarico di una gragnuola di insulti, né  (peggio ancora) il danneggiamento di cose di mia proprietà, né "incursioni " nella mia vita, verso le quali valuterei certamente di prendere adeguati provvedimenti.  Ripeto, siamo tutti persone che si possono comportare più o meno bene, o più o meno male, in tutti i frangenti della vita: del pari, se scoprissi che il mio amante, una volta scoperto, mi dipingesse come la cattivona che glielo faceva venire fuori dai pantaloni a forza, capirei bene di non avere "perso" assolutamente nulla, ma farei due riflessioni sul perché abbia scelto di frequentare una persona così e/o non abbia visto certi "segnali " che mi avrebbero potuto indicare prontamente il tipo di uomo che era. Chiaramente tutto questo andrebbe nel saccoccio degli insegnamenti senza gli strascichi di una relazione progettuale, ma non nego che il mancato discernimento mi brucerebbe comunque  . Di contro, sapendolo (per certo) traditore, so già (conoscendo me stessa) che uno che si concede questo tipo di "distrazioni " non farebbe al caso mio, per una relazione  "impegnativa " . E se fossi nella sua compagna e mi sentissi dire che ha avuto una relazione extra per oltre un anno, ma che la stessa è stata "un disastro ", non avrei dubbi a dirgli "tanti saluti e baci".  Questo intendo per  "graduazioni" della responsabilità, tanto da amanti, tanto da traditi, tanto ovviamente da traditori. Altrimenti gli amanti son tutti ladri (se poi single, superladri), i traditori son le prede, e i traditi coloro che hanno carta bianca circa le reazioni


----------



## Varlam (26 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è calzante perché non lo vuoi far entrare.
> Ma al netto della morale è la stesso cosa.
> Stavamo parlando di una responsabilità anche dell'amante.
> Che ovviamente non è presente in molti.
> ...


Perché non ci entra. Non sto dicendo che sia cosa buona e giusta. Chi si tira indietro lo può fare per ragioni morali, come dici tu o perché la condizione di amante ha degli svantaggi, soprattutto per i single.
Ladro però è chi ruba una proprietà, al di là delle considerazioni e dei sentito dire.


----------



## Varlam (26 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei stato contagiato da un'entità acuta


Non ho capito, per cui ti rinnovo la domanda. Se senti che l’ amante ti abbia imbrattato l’ auto , cosa senti rispetto al partner ?


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Perché non ci entra. Non sto dicendo che sia cosa buona e giusta. Chi si tira indietro lo può fare per ragioni morali, come dici tu o perché la condizione di amante ha degli svantaggi, soprattutto per i single.
> Ladro però è chi ruba una proprietà, al di là delle considerazioni e dei sentito dire.


Soprattutto si può tirare indietro per l'inevitabile rovescio della medaglia.  Pure a me capita senz'altro di pensare prima a quello, non certo alla sua compagna


----------



## Varlam (26 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte credo che ci dimentichiamo che siamo, tutti, PERSONE, che si comportano più o meno bene, a seconda dei frangenti.
> Qui dentro, ma non solo, ho sentito parlare non solo di amanti (più o meno single) che andavano quasi "perseguitando" l'ufficiale (telefonate e/o intrusioni varie, prima o dopo la scoperta o addirittura la rivelazione), ma anche di traditi che hanno creduto a versioni assurde del traditore (poveretto, trascinato a letto dall'amante) e che si sono tenuti il "poromo" o la "poradona" in una sorta di alleanza per farla pagare all'amante, per lo meno con lo scopo di sminuirlo, o appunto distruggergli la macchina, o fargliela "pagare". Senza andare troppo in là nel tempo, ricordo come è stata trattata l'amante di Edo dalla moglie, nel tentativo di ricostruire la family preesistente vedendo, lui, come il marito  "pasticcione", e lei come la troia di turno.  Francamente  (lo ripeto) non è che vado fiera di portarmi a letto un uomo che ha un impegno con un'altra.  Ma io NON DEVO FEDELTÀ O IMPEGNO all'altra, non "rubo" niente che non abbia volontà di finire a letto con me, e tanto meno sono abituata a considerarlo "cosa mia", o "cosa altrui". So, di contro, di essere una sorta di mezzo per il quale lui contravviene al suo impegno, ma so anche (non essendo neppure la prima amante) che, se non fossi io, potrebbe benissimo essere un'altra, non so come dire. Non mi sono mai permessa di interessarmi alla vita di lei, né di farle "comparsate" di alcun tipo, tanto meno di irriderla. Se lei lo venisse a sapere, e venisse a sapere anche chi sono io, riterrei senz'altro civile e comprensibile, da parte sua, la richiesta di un dialogo con me. Dialogo durante il quale francamente potrei morire   , ma ciò non toglie che non le giustificherei né l'eventuale scarico di una gragnuola di insulti, né (peggio ancora) il danneggiamento di cose di mia proprietà, né "incursioni " nella mia vita, verso le quali valuterei certamente di prendere adeguati provvedimenti. Ripeto, siamo tutti persone che si possono comportare più o meno bene, o più o meno male, in tutti i frangenti della vita: del pari, se scoprissi che il mio amante, una volta scoperto, mi dipingesse come la cattivona che glielo faceva venire fuori dai pantaloni a forza, capirei bene di non avere "perso" assolutamente nulla, ma farei due riflessioni sul perché abbia scelto di frequentare una persona così e/o non abbia visto certi "segnali " che mi avrebbero potuto indicare prontamente il tipo di uomo che era. Chiaramente tutto questo andrebbe nel saccoccio degli insegnamenti senza gli strascichi di una relazione progettuale, ma non nego che il mancato discernimento mi brucerebbe comunque . Di contro, sapendolo (per certo) traditore, so già (conoscendo me stessa) che uno che si concede questo tipo di "distrazioni " non farebbe al caso mio, per una relazione "impegnativa " . E se fossi nella sua compagna e mi sentissi dire che ha avuto una relazione extra per oltre un anno, ma che la stessa è stata "un disastro ", non avrei dubbi a dirgli "tanti saluti e baci". Questo intendo per "graduazioni" della responsabilità, tanto da amanti, tanto da traditi, tanto ovviamente da traditori. Altrimenti gli amanti son tutti ladri (se poi single, superladri), i traditori son le prede, e i traditi coloro che hanno carta bianca circa le reazioni


Concordo.
“Sorta di mezzo” stride un po’ attribuito ad una persona, ma il concetto é questo.


----------



## Varlam (26 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Soprattutto si può tirare indietro per l'inevitabile rovescio della medaglia.  Pure a me capita senz'altro di pensare prima a quello, non certo alla sua compagna


Cosa cambia tra un partner che tradisce ed uno che non lo fa perché riceve un rifiuto ?


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Cosa cambia tra un partner che tradisce ed uno che non lo fa perché riceve un rifiuto ?


Poco, secondo me. 
Cambia invece nel caso in cui, piuttosto che attivarsi per passare ai fatti, ci si attiva per smorzare l'attrazione verso il terzo.


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Perché non ci entra. Non sto dicendo che sia cosa buona e giusta. Chi si tira indietro lo può fare per ragioni morali, come dici tu o perché la condizione di amante ha degli svantaggi, soprattutto per i single.
> Ladro però è chi ruba una proprietà, al di là delle considerazioni e dei sentito dire.


Ma chi ha detto che un/un’amante single è in posizione di svantaggio? Ma perché?


----------



## Varlam (26 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che un/un’amante single è in posizione di svantaggio? Ma perché?


Per chi vuole una relazione alla luce del sole e con una più ampia gestione del tempo è uno svantaggio.
Inoltre c’è a chi non piace essere il numero due. Per altre esigenze invece, può andare bene.


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> la condizione di amante ha degli svantaggi, soprattutto per i single.


Vero.


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Per chi vuole una relazione alla luce del sole e con una più ampia gestione del tempo è uno svantaggio.
> Inoltre c’è a chi non piace essere il numero due. Per altre esigenze invece, può andare bene.


A sentire te tutti gli amanti single vogliono la relazione alla luce del sole 
Se non piace essere venire dopo l’ufficiale non fai l’amante, mica te lo dice il dottore di farlo


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che un/un’amante single è in posizione di svantaggio? Ma perché?


Perché essendo single tutte le attenzioni le riversa su quella persona. L’altra, uomo o donna che sia, le riversa anche sul partner. Quindi e’ normale che per l’amante vengano meno. E giustamente deve dare priorità alla moglie/marito.



Varlam ha detto:


> Per chi vuole una relazione alla luce del sole e con una più ampia gestione del tempo è uno svantaggio.
> Inoltre c’è a chi non piace essere il numero due. Per altre esigenze invece, può andare bene.


Vabbè diciamo che se ti metti con uno/a sposata/o sai già che sarai in 2 piano. Poi le cose possono mutare, è vero, però in principio e’ così.


----------



## Varlam (26 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A sentire te tutti gli amanti single vogliono la relazione alla luce del sole
> Se non piace essere venire dopo l’ufficiale non fai l’amante, mica te lo dice il dottore di farlo


La condizione di amante ha dei limiti oggettivi. A qualcuno non interessano o li tollera, per altri non sono accettabili. Sto dicendo che chi rifiuta lo può fare per ragioni “morali” o per i limiti.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Aiuto così mi fai paura.


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


>


Vabbè che anche io dall’altra parte farei la stessa cosa eh.


----------



## Varlam (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè che anche io dall’altra parte farei la stessa cosa eh.


Che macchina hai ?


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> La condizione di amante ha dei limiti oggettivi. A qualcuno non interessano o li tollera, per altri non sono accettabili. Sto dicendo che chi rifiuta lo può fare per ragioni “morali” o per i limiti.


Ma dei limiti rispetto a cosa? Per te l’amante sta a casa a piangere mordendo il fazzoletto?


----------



## Vera (26 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte credo che ci dimentichiamo che siamo, tutti, PERSONE, che si comportano più o meno bene, a seconda dei frangenti.
> Qui dentro, ma non solo, ho sentito parlare non solo di amanti (più o meno single) che andavano quasi "perseguitando" l'ufficiale (telefonate e/o intrusioni varie, prima o dopo la scoperta o addirittura la rivelazione), ma anche di traditi che hanno creduto a versioni assurde del traditore (poveretto, trascinato a letto dall'amante) e che si sono tenuti il "poromo" o la "poradona" in una sorta di alleanza per farla pagare all'amante, per lo meno con lo scopo di sminuirlo, o appunto distruggergli la macchina, o fargliela "pagare". Senza andare troppo in là nel tempo, ricordo come è stata trattata l'amante di Edo dalla moglie, nel tentativo di ricostruire la family preesistente vedendo, lui, come il marito  "pasticcione", e lei come la troia di turno.  Francamente  (lo ripeto) non è che vado fiera di portarmi a letto un uomo che ha un impegno con un'altra.  Ma io NON DEVO FEDELTÀ O IMPEGNO all'altra, non "rubo" niente che non abbia volontà di finire a letto con me, e tanto meno sono abituata a considerarlo "cosa mia", o "cosa altrui". So, di contro, di essere una sorta di mezzo per il quale lui contravviene al suo impegno, ma so anche (non essendo neppure la prima amante) che, se non fossi io, potrebbe benissimo essere un'altra, non so come dire. Non mi sono mai permessa di interessarmi alla vita di lei, né di farle "comparsate" di alcun tipo, tanto meno di irriderla. Se lei lo venisse a sapere, e venisse a sapere anche chi sono io, riterrei senz'altro civile e comprensibile, da parte sua, la richiesta di un dialogo con me. Dialogo durante il quale francamente potrei morire   , ma ciò non toglie che non le giustificherei né l'eventuale scarico di una gragnuola di insulti, né (peggio ancora) il danneggiamento di cose di mia proprietà, né "incursioni " nella mia vita, verso le quali valuterei certamente di prendere adeguati provvedimenti. Ripeto, siamo tutti persone che si possono comportare più o meno bene, o più o meno male, in tutti i frangenti della vita: del pari, se scoprissi che il mio amante, una volta scoperto, mi dipingesse come la cattivona che glielo faceva venire fuori dai pantaloni a forza, capirei bene di non avere "perso" assolutamente nulla, ma farei due riflessioni sul perché abbia scelto di frequentare una persona così e/o non abbia visto certi "segnali " che mi avrebbero potuto indicare prontamente il tipo di uomo che era. Chiaramente tutto questo andrebbe nel saccoccio degli insegnamenti senza gli strascichi di una relazione progettuale, ma non nego che il mancato discernimento mi brucerebbe comunque . Di contro, sapendolo (per certo) traditore, so già (conoscendo me stessa) che uno che si concede questo tipo di "distrazioni " non farebbe al caso mio, per una relazione "impegnativa " . E se fossi nella sua compagna e mi sentissi dire che ha avuto una relazione extra per oltre un anno, ma che la stessa è stata "un disastro ", non avrei dubbi a dirgli "tanti saluti e baci". Questo intendo per "graduazioni" della responsabilità, tanto da amanti, tanto da traditi, tanto ovviamente da traditori. Altrimenti gli amanti son tutti ladri (se poi single, superladri), i traditori son le prede, e i traditi coloro che hanno carta bianca circa le reazioni


Sei sempre molto lucida quando parli della tua relazione ed hai pienamente espresso quello che si voleva spiegare nei commenti precedenti. 
Approfitto e mi allaccio agli amanti che non tollerano il tradimento nei loro confronti (Etta e non solo).
A tutti può capitare di essere affascinati da persone impegnate sentimentalmente. Difficile non lasciarsi trascinare dalle emozioni, dal desiderio. Siamo tutti umani. Fortunatamente però siamo anche tutti liberi di scegliere che strada prendere, per noi stessi.
È capitato anche a me.
Porto dietro gli insegnamenti che mi ha trasmesso la mia famiglia. Non farei nulla che non vorrei fosse fatto a me.
Lei non la conoscevo affatto e nonostante lui mi piacesse davvero tanto, non sono riuscita ad andare avanti. Non dovevo niente a lei, non dovevo sentirmi io colpevole, quello che sbagliava era lui... Vero, avrei potuto fregarmene e vivere quello che di bello avevo. Sinceramente non sarei stata io.
Qui dentro ho imparato a guardare oltre il tradimento ed ho anche più volte pensato che c'è chi le corna se le merita o se le meriterebbe proprio. E lo dice una entrata da "tradita". 
Nonostante la simpatia che provo per i traditori  che sono qui, sono convinta che il tradimento sia da codardi. Ognuno di noi può scegliere se essere se stessi o esserlo solo a metà.
E questo vale per tutti.


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Che macchina hai ?


La Batmobile.



Vera ha detto:


> Nonostante la simpatia che provo per i traditori  che sono qui, sono convinta che il tradimento sia da codardi.


Anche perché la simpatia per una persona va a prescindere da questo. Ci può essere un simpatico traditore oppure un antipatico fedele.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte credo che ci dimentichiamo che siamo, tutti, PERSONE, che si comportano più o meno bene, a seconda dei frangenti.
> Qui dentro, ma non solo, ho sentito parlare non solo di amanti (più o meno single) che andavano quasi "perseguitando" l'ufficiale (telefonate e/o intrusioni varie, prima o dopo la scoperta o addirittura la rivelazione), ma anche di traditi che hanno creduto a versioni assurde del traditore (poveretto, trascinato a letto dall'amante) e che si sono tenuti il "poromo" o la "poradona" in una sorta di alleanza per farla pagare all'amante, per lo meno con lo scopo di sminuirlo, o appunto distruggergli la macchina, o fargliela "pagare". Senza andare troppo in là nel tempo, ricordo come è stata trattata l'amante di Edo dalla moglie, nel tentativo di ricostruire la family preesistente vedendo, lui, come il marito  "pasticcione", e lei come la troia di turno.  Francamente  (lo ripeto) non è che vado fiera di portarmi a letto un uomo che ha un impegno con un'altra.  Ma io NON DEVO FEDELTÀ O IMPEGNO all'altra, non "rubo" niente che non abbia volontà di finire a letto con me, e tanto meno sono abituata a considerarlo "cosa mia", o "cosa altrui". So, di contro, di essere una sorta di mezzo per il quale lui contravviene al suo impegno, ma so anche (non essendo neppure la prima amante) che, se non fossi io, potrebbe benissimo essere un'altra, non so come dire. Non mi sono mai permessa di interessarmi alla vita di lei, né di farle "comparsate" di alcun tipo, tanto meno di irriderla. Se lei lo venisse a sapere, e venisse a sapere anche chi sono io, riterrei senz'altro civile e comprensibile, da parte sua, la richiesta di un dialogo con me. Dialogo durante il quale francamente potrei morire   , ma ciò non toglie che non le giustificherei né l'eventuale scarico di una gragnuola di insulti, né  (peggio ancora) il danneggiamento di cose di mia proprietà, né "incursioni " nella mia vita, verso le quali valuterei certamente di prendere adeguati provvedimenti.  Ripeto, siamo tutti persone che si possono comportare più o meno bene, o più o meno male, in tutti i frangenti della vita: del pari, se scoprissi che il mio amante, una volta scoperto, mi dipingesse come la cattivona che glielo faceva venire fuori dai pantaloni a forza, capirei bene di non avere "perso" assolutamente nulla, ma farei due riflessioni sul perché abbia scelto di frequentare una persona così e/o non abbia visto certi "segnali " che mi avrebbero potuto indicare prontamente il tipo di uomo che era. Chiaramente tutto questo andrebbe nel saccoccio degli insegnamenti senza gli strascichi di una relazione progettuale, ma non nego che il mancato discernimento mi brucerebbe comunque  . Di contro, sapendolo (per certo) traditore, so già (conoscendo me stessa) che uno che si concede questo tipo di "distrazioni " non farebbe al caso mio, per una relazione  "impegnativa " . E se fossi nella sua compagna e mi sentissi dire che ha avuto una relazione extra per oltre un anno, ma che la stessa è stata "un disastro ", non avrei dubbi a dirgli "tanti saluti e baci".  Questo intendo per  "graduazioni" della responsabilità, tanto da amanti, tanto da traditi, tanto ovviamente da traditori. Altrimenti gli amanti son tutti ladri (se poi single, superladri), i traditori son le prede, e i traditi coloro che hanno carta bianca circa le reazioni


Tutte queste considerazioni sono corrette, il ruolo dell'amante non implica fedeltà giustissimo. 
Ma io vorrei proprio vedere, nel racconto di chi viene scoperto a tradire, quanto peso quest'ultimo attribuisce all'amante. 
Alla fine del racconto, pur essendo  il traditore il totale responsabile, l'amante ne viene fuori come attore.
E come dici se la sua compagna ti chiedesse un chiarimento tu sprofonderesti proprio perché verresti chiamata a riconoscere una tua "responsabilità" Nell:accaduto che fino a quel momento hai ritenuto non appartenenti per il patto di non responsabilità che non hai mai "sottoscritto" Con l'altra


----------



## Vera (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Anche perché la simpatia per una persona va a prescindere da questo. Ci può essere un simpatico traditore oppure un antipatico infedele.


Tu come al solito hai la capacità di cogliere il fulcro di un discorso.


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Tu come al solito hai la capacità di cogliere il fulcro di un discorso.


Mi aveva colpito quella frase e l’ho citata.


----------



## Varlam (26 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tutte queste considerazioni sono corrette, il ruolo dell'amante non implica fedeltà giustissimo.
> Ma io vorrei proprio vedere, nel racconto di chi viene scoperto a tradire, quanto peso quest'ultimo attribuisce all'amante.
> Alla fine del racconto, pur essendo  il traditore il totale responsabile, l'amante ne viene fuori come attore.
> E come dici se la sua compagna ti chiedesse un chiarimento tu sprofonderesti proprio perché verresti chiamata a riconoscere una tua "responsabilità" Nell:accaduto che fino a quel momento hai ritenuto non appartenenti per il patto di non responsabilità che non hai mai "sottoscritto" Con l'altra


Peso zero, a meno che sia un vigliacco. Colpa del pasticcere se ingrasso, fa dei dolci irresistibili.
Altra cosa è la moralità dell’amante.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tutte queste considerazioni sono corrette, il ruolo dell'amante non implica fedeltà giustissimo.
> Ma io vorrei proprio vedere, nel racconto di chi viene scoperto a tradire, quanto peso quest'ultimo attribuisce all'amante.
> Alla fine del racconto, pur essendo  il traditore il totale responsabile, l'amante ne viene fuori come attore.
> E come dici se la sua compagna ti chiedesse un chiarimento tu sprofonderesti proprio perché verresti chiamata a riconoscere una tua "responsabilità" Nell:accaduto che fino a quel momento hai ritenuto non appartenenti per il patto di non responsabilità che non hai mai "sottoscritto" Con l'altra


Provo a ragionarci su, per fortuna fino ad ora non mi è successo.
Credo che sprofonderei SOPRATTUTTO perché verrei in qualche modo tirata in mezzo in un qualcosa che non mi riguarda, vale a dire il loro rapporto.  Poi sicuramente le direi che mi dispiace per lei, ma che è evidente che la persona che stava con lui non era di mio primario interesse, nel momento in cui ho accettato una relazione con una persona impegnata.
Poi cercherei di rispondere alle sue domande sui "fatti ", facendole tuttavia presente che non intenderei né darle info dettagliate della mia vita, come io non ne ho mai chieste della sua, e sperando  (sottolineo SPERANDO) di avere a che fare con una persona abbastanza intelligente da non ritenermi certo "simpatica", ai suoi occhi (cosa che certamente capisco bene), ma tanto da evitare curiosità morbose su di me, o peggio ancora minacce di ritorsioni.  Poi liberissimo lei di credermi tanto  "la stronza", quanto quella  (ed in buona misura è vero) che se ne è fregata della sua esistenza nel mentre in cui lo vedeva, ma vorrei che le fosse chiaro il concetto, per parte mia, che  - così come di sicuro la sua presenza nella vita di lui non mi ha frenata - altrettanto non è stata l'esistenza di una persona sconosciuta che mi ha determinata a frequentarlo . È successo solo che io, single, ho conosciuto una persona che mi piaceva, e ne ho sempre accettato e rispettato i limiti.  Di sicuro non sentirebbe dire da me mezza parola contro il suo compagno, anche se ci fossimo lasciati prima litigando.  Vale a dire che non sarei certo io a darle in pasto la nostra storia al di là del quando, come, perché lo ho conosciuto e frequentato.  Questa sarebbe la mia parte. Ci sta che potrebbe  (ripeto) non trattarmi con cordialità, ma non accetterei un dialogo fatto di insulti o di minacce, o di ricerche di giustificazioni (parola forse non troppo pertinente per il mio modo di vedere, ma tant'è, molti le vanno cercando) che.... non sono certo io a dover dare


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma dei limiti rispetto a cosa? Per te l’amante sta a casa a piangere mordendo il fazzoletto?


Mi hai tolto le parole di boicca
Esattamente come non capisco il sentirsi la seconda o il secondo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte credo che ci dimentichiamo che siamo, tutti, PERSONE, che si comportano più o meno bene, a seconda dei frangenti.
> Qui dentro, ma non solo, ho sentito parlare non solo di amanti (più o meno single) che andavano quasi "perseguitando" l'ufficiale (telefonate e/o intrusioni varie, prima o dopo la scoperta o addirittura la rivelazione), ma anche di traditi che hanno creduto a versioni assurde del traditore (poveretto, trascinato a letto dall'amante) e che si sono tenuti il "poromo" o la "poradona" in una sorta di alleanza per farla pagare all'amante, per lo meno con lo scopo di sminuirlo, o appunto distruggergli la macchina, o fargliela "pagare". Senza andare troppo in là nel tempo, ricordo come è stata trattata l'amante di Edo dalla moglie, nel tentativo di ricostruire la family preesistente vedendo, lui, come il marito  "pasticcione", e lei come la troia di turno.  Francamente  (lo ripeto) non è che vado fiera di portarmi a letto un uomo che ha un impegno con un'altra.  Ma io NON DEVO FEDELTÀ O IMPEGNO all'altra, non "rubo" niente che non abbia volontà di finire a letto con me, e tanto meno sono abituata a considerarlo "cosa mia", o "cosa altrui". So, di contro, di essere una sorta di mezzo per il quale lui contravviene al suo impegno, ma so anche (non essendo neppure la prima amante) che, se non fossi io, potrebbe benissimo essere un'altra, non so come dire. Non mi sono mai permessa di interessarmi alla vita di lei, né di farle "comparsate" di alcun tipo, tanto meno di irriderla. Se lei lo venisse a sapere, e venisse a sapere anche chi sono io, riterrei senz'altro civile e comprensibile, da parte sua, la richiesta di un dialogo con me. Dialogo durante il quale francamente potrei morire   , ma ciò non toglie che non le giustificherei né l'eventuale scarico di una gragnuola di insulti, né  (peggio ancora) il danneggiamento di cose di mia proprietà, né "incursioni " nella mia vita, verso le quali valuterei certamente di prendere adeguati provvedimenti.  Ripeto, siamo tutti persone che si possono comportare più o meno bene, o più o meno male, in tutti i frangenti della vita: del pari, se scoprissi che il mio amante, una volta scoperto, mi dipingesse come la cattivona che glielo faceva venire fuori dai pantaloni a forza, capirei bene di non avere "perso" assolutamente nulla, ma farei due riflessioni sul perché abbia scelto di frequentare una persona così e/o non abbia visto certi "segnali " che mi avrebbero potuto indicare prontamente il tipo di uomo che era. Chiaramente tutto questo andrebbe nel saccoccio degli insegnamenti senza gli strascichi di una relazione progettuale, ma non nego che il mancato discernimento mi brucerebbe comunque  . Di contro, sapendolo (per certo) traditore, so già (conoscendo me stessa) che uno che si concede questo tipo di "distrazioni " non farebbe al caso mio, per una relazione  "impegnativa " . E se fossi nella sua compagna e mi sentissi dire che ha avuto una relazione extra per oltre un anno, ma che la stessa è stata "un disastro ", non avrei dubbi a dirgli "tanti saluti e baci".  Questo intendo per  "graduazioni" della responsabilità, tanto da amanti, tanto da traditi, tanto ovviamente da traditori. Altrimenti gli amanti son tutti ladri (se poi single, superladri), i traditori son le prede, e i traditi coloro che hanno carta bianca circa le reazioni


È una valutazione realistica dal ruolo di amante.
Anche se la tua situazione di amante è anomala. Lui non è sposato, non ha figli, convive a periodi e voi avete avuto la possibilità di vivere la relazione con una certa libertà.
Resta da riflettere sul fatto se l’uva sia realmente acerba o se, a parte la sua infedeltà a un patto abbastanza libero, sarebbe davvero una cosa che te lo renderebbe poco interessante per una relazione più impegnativa.



Vera ha detto:


> Sei sempre molto lucida quando parli della tua relazione ed hai pienamente espresso quello che si voleva spiegare nei commenti precedenti.
> Approfitto e mi allaccio agli amanti che non tollerano il tradimento nei loro confronti (Etta e non solo).
> A tutti può capitare di essere affascinati da persone impegnate sentimentalmente. Difficile non lasciarsi trascinare dalle emozioni, dal desiderio. Siamo tutti umani. Fortunatamente però siamo anche tutti liberi di scegliere che strada prendere, per noi stessi.
> È capitato anche a me.
> ...


Il più delle volte si sceglie per egoismo sia quando si accetta di essere amanti, sia quando si rifiuta. 
Al di là delle giustificazioni che ci diamo per ogni scelta, cerchiamo di scegliere ciò che crediamo ci faccia meno male.
C’è chi è amante professionista tutta la vita, non perché non trova uomini liberi, ma perché è terrorizzata dalla vita a due e dal pensiero di creare una famiglia, prima, o di accollarsi tutti gli impegni poi.
Essere consapevoli delle proprie scelte è molto difficile.



Etta ha detto:


> La Batmobile.


Oh una battuta carina!



Varlam ha detto:


> La condizione di amante ha dei limiti oggettivi. A qualcuno non interessano o li tollera, per altri non sono accettabili. Sto dicendo che chi rifiuta lo può fare per ragioni “morali” o per i limiti.


Come dicevo, i limiti hanno dei vantaggi.


----------



## Vera (26 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il più delle volte si sceglie per egoismo sia quando si accetta di essere amanti, sia quando si rifiuta.


Una bella dose di egoismo è bene ci sia in ognuno di noi. È salutare.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Essere consapevoli delle proprie scelte è molto difficile.


Sì, non è affatto facile ma si spera che crescendo, crescano anche le consapevolezze delle proprie scelte.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una valutazione realistica dal ruolo di amante.
> Anche se la tua situazione di amante è anomala. Lui non è sposato, non ha figli, convive a periodi e voi avete avuto la possibilità di vivere la relazione con una certa libertà.
> Resta da riflettere sul fatto se l’uva sia realmente acerba o se, a parte la sua infedeltà a un patto abbastanza libero, sarebbe davvero una cosa che te lo renderebbe poco interessante per una relazione più impegnativa.


Bruni, io sono una persona fondamentalmente fedele perché do' alla fedeltà un valore mica da poco. Non posso mettere la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che non ci sia anche un po' di  "quell'uva è acerba", ti posso dire però che finire MATEMATICAMENTE (perché sarebbe matematico) al posto di chi è tradito, non mi alletta per niente  . Ho quasi 50 anni, da sola tutto sommato ci campo, non sono la 20/30 enne con l'idea di famiglia, e le corna per me non sono un optional tollerabile in un matrimonio o anche solo in un progetto  . Se poi mi dici che non cambierebbe nulla, se non il fatto di potersi vedere più liberamente.... e grazie  al cazzo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Una bella dose di egoismo è bene ci sia in ognuno di noi. È salutare.
> 
> Sì, non è affatto facile ma si spera che crescendo, crescano anche le consapevolezze delle proprie scelte.


Il limite dell’egoismo sano e quando diventa deleterio per gli altri è difficile.
Io vedo che il giusto e ineliminabile egocentrismo e narcisismo sono sani fin tanto che non fanno agire e reagire solo in base ai propri impulsi e desideri, ignorando tutti gli altri.
La consapevolezza completa non si raggiunge mai. 
Prevalentemente ci si arrabatta per non soffrire e spesso si sbaglia.



Foglia ha detto:


> Bruni, io sono una persona fondamentalmente fedele perché do' alla fedeltà un valore mica da poco. Non posso mettere la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che non ci sia anche un po' di  "quell'uva è acerba", ti posso dire però che finire MATEMATICAMENTE (perché sarebbe matematico) al posto di chi è tradito, non mi alletta per niente  . Ho quasi 50 anni, da sola tutto sommato ci campo, non sono la 20/30 enne con l'idea di famiglia, e le corna per me non sono un optional tollerabile in un matrimonio o anche solo in un progetto  . Se poi mi dici che non cambierebbe nulla, se non il fatto di potersi vedere più liberamente.... e grazie  al cazzo


Recentemente due amiche, una single, l’altra prima sposata e quindi traditrice, poi separata, si sono trovate a passare dal ruolo di amante a quello di potenziale compagna. Non è stato facile. Chi ci piace e ci coinvolge “a distanza“ può non essere adeguato alle nostre esigenze di compagna (come dicevi tu) ma anche a “noi amanti” verrebbe richiesto un impegno che non siamo in grado di dare.
Da single ci si riempie la vita di tante cose, amici, frequentazioni, libri, viaggi, fogli di giornale, serie tv, divano struccata con i capelli sporchi e un pezzo di formaggio a cui non si vuole rinunciare, in sintesi la personale libertà ed espressione di sé.

Gli ultimi post sono carenti di punteggiatura e ho pure saltato qualche verbo. Però si capisce lo stesso.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Recentemente due amiche, una single, l’altra prima sposata e quindi traditrice, poi separata, si sono trovate a passare dal ruolo di amante a quello di potenziale compagna. Non è stato facile. Chi ci piace e ci coinvolge “a distanza“ può non essere adeguato alle nostre esigenze di compagna (come dicevi tu) ma anche a “noi amanti” verrebbe richiesto un impegno che non siamo in grado di dare.
> Da single ci si riempie la vita di tante cose, amici, frequentazioni, libri, viaggi, fogli di giornale, serie tv, divano struccata con i capelli sporchi e un pezzo di formaggio a cui non si vuole rinunciare, in sintesi la personale libertà ed espressione di sé.


Sì. E anche la consapevolezza di avere già ampiamente dato  
Sarà che non ho mai trovato la persona in grado di farmi scardinare questa idea, ma francamente non ho ne' l'età per credere alle favole, né più la pazienza di dover "sopportare "


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di boicca
> Esattamente come non capisco il sentirsi la seconda o il secondo


Ma il ruolo di amante è secondo. Altrimenti sarebbe l’ufficiale.


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tutte queste considerazioni sono corrette, il ruolo dell'amante non implica fedeltà giustissimo.
> Ma io vorrei proprio vedere, nel racconto di chi viene scoperto a tradire, quanto peso quest'ultimo attribuisce all'amante.
> Alla fine del racconto, pur essendo  il traditore il totale responsabile, l'amante ne viene fuori come attore.
> E come dici se la sua compagna ti chiedesse un chiarimento tu sprofonderesti proprio perché verresti chiamata a riconoscere una tua "responsabilità" Nell:accaduto che fino a quel momento hai ritenuto non appartenenti per il patto di non responsabilità che non hai mai "sottoscritto" Con l'altra


Se la moglie dello sposato fosse venuta da me a chiedermi spiegazioni io sarei stata dispiaciuta per lei e avrei capito il suo dolore ma non mi sarei vergognata per una mia responsabilità



Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di boicca
> Esattamente come non capisco il sentirsi la seconda o il secondo


Le graduatorie credo siano fatte da chi spera di vedere un matrimonio fallire



Etta ha detto:


> Ma il ruolo di amante è secondo. Altrimenti sarebbe l’ufficiale.


Io non ho mai interpretato un ruolo e non mi sono mai sentita la seconda, o la terza o la quarta


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma il ruolo di amante è secondo. Altrimenti sarebbe l’ufficiale.


Ma sono proprio “palcoscenici” diversi.
È come se chi fa uno spettacolo teatrale si sentisse seconda rispetto a una attrice di cinema.


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non ho mai interpretato un ruolo e non mi sono mai sentita la seconda, o la terza o la quarta


Poi dipende anche dal rapporto secondo me. Se lo si prende più alla leggera o meno.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono proprio “palcoscenici” diversi.
> È come se chi fa uno spettacolo teatrale si sentisse seconda rispetto a una attrice di cinema.


Non so io forse farei più l’esempio del protagonista con il coprotagonista.


----------



## Alberto (26 Dicembre 2022)

Sabina ha detto:


> https://lamenteemeravigliosa.it/il-velo-dipinto-quando-lamore-nasce-dallinfedelta/?utm_medium=org&utm_campaign=repost&utm_source=mcfb&utm_content=mc_673987&fbclid=IwAR2PXaRJiFFk0NBJ5tIvXq-VooidrZiHFW7mZ41hrcCy2RiEVgJWtJvmg2s#lc3vmzljriruk6pbloa


Ho visto il trailer. Grazie vedrò il film. È bellissimo e fa riflettere. Spero che mi possa servire.


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Poi dipende anche dal rapporto secondo me. Se lo si prende più alla leggera o meno.
> 
> 
> Non so io forse farei più l’esempio del protagonista con il coprotagonista.


Tu vuoi rubare un uomo alla moglie 
Tutto qui


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Poi dipende anche dal rapporto secondo me. Se lo si prende più alla leggera o meno.
> 
> 
> Non so io forse farei più l’esempio del protagonista con il coprotagonista.


Perché consideri le persone nello stesso scenario. Ma tante non si considerano così.


----------



## Alberto (26 Dicembre 2022)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sono passati ormai due mesi dal tuo post, ho letto solo questo senza andare oltre.
> La vita di coppia se dura nel tempo è fatta di gioie e difficoltà, legate alla coppia stessa e alle storie ed eventi personali di ciascun membro. Chi dice che chi ama non tradisce dice stronzate, forse vive nel paese delle fiabe. I momenti di crisi arrivano per tutti, che si manifestino con la presenza di una terza persona o con impegni lavorativi, hobby o altro che vanno a portare via quasi tutto il tempo di una coppia.
> Tua moglie è stata sincera e questo è apprezzabile perché la fiducia è basata sulla sincerità, cosa che sarebbe venuta a mancare se avessi scoperto tu la cosa. Il fatto che il vostro rapporto a livello sessuale sia migliorato significa che lei è ancora molto presa da te. Una donna che ha in testa un altro non proverebbe desiderio per l’attuale compagno.
> lo feci vivere come un momento di crisi che lei ha avuto, che sta migliorando il vostro rapporto. Come se avesse preso una malattia che ora ha superato.
> ...


Grazie Sabina. Sei una grande. Mi hai fatto riflettere molto. In effetti ha scritto cose giuste, vere e profonde. Hai scritto anche una verità sull’ “ego”, in effetti mi immedesimo, non so se riuscirò a superare questa cosa, sono molto confuso e per questo non voglio fare passi avventati, prima di decidere voglio avere una sicurezza di essere lucido. Mi sento nel limbo (come vedi dal mio nick), non riesco a prendere una decisione, una via e la mia testa è su un ottovolante, un momento penso che non posso e non voglio lasciarla, che ci amiamo e stiamo bene insieme, ma un attimo dopo, il cervello riceve uno “tsunami”, inizio a pensare che è stata con un altro uomo in motel, penso che mi ha ingannato vedendosi (anche se solo per qualche bacio) in auto all’ uscita del centro sportivo e per una decina di minuti ogni tanto per un mese e mezzo…. Penso che tornava a casa e mangiavamo insieme, con i nostri figli, penso che andavamo fuori a cena, al cinema, a ballare, ecc….e al ritorno facevamo L’ amore…. E allora penso di lasciarla…… ma… se in un momento di mia crisi, lei si avvicina, mi accarezza, mi bacia, capita anche che finiamo con il l’ amore. Insomma ….. il mio cuore vuole fortemente restare con lei… la mia testa delle volte vuole la stessa cosa ma altre volte, vuole farla finita.


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Sabina. Sei una grande. Mi hai fatto riflettere molto. In effetti ha scritto cose giuste, vere e profonde. Hai scritto anche una verità sull’ “ego”, in effetti mi immedesimo, non so se riuscirò a superare questa cosa, sono molto confuso e per questo non voglio fare passi avventati, prima di decidere voglio avere una sicurezza di essere lucido. Mi sento nel limbo (come vedi dal mio nick), non riesco a prendere una decisione, una via e la mia testa è su un ottovolante, un momento penso che non posso e non voglio lasciarla, che ci amiamo e stiamo bene insieme, ma un attimo dopo, il cervello riceve uno “tsunami”, inizio a pensare che è stata con un altro uomo in motel, penso che mi ha ingannato vedendosi (anche se solo per qualche bacio) in auto all’ uscita del centro sportivo e per una decina di minuti ogni tanto per un mese e mezzo…. Penso che tornava a casa e mangiavamo insieme, con i nostri figli, penso che andavamo fuori a cena, al cinema, a ballare, ecc….e al ritorno facevamo L’ amore…. E allora penso di lasciarla…… ma… se in un momento di mia crisi, lei si avvicina, mi accarezza, mi bacia, capita anche che finiamo con il l’ amore. Insomma ….. il mio cuore vuole fortemente restare con lei… la mia testa delle volte vuole la stessa cosa ma altre volte, vuole farla finita.


Come le state passando queste feste?



omicron ha detto:


> Tu vuoi rubare un uomo alla moglie
> Tutto qui


Rubare? Cos’è un oggetto che lo prendi e diventa tuo? A meno che un marito non sia in grando di intendere e di volere nessuno porta via nessuno.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché consideri le persone nello stesso scenario. Ma tante non si considerano così.


Ma infatti per questo che dicevo che dipende dal rapporto e da quanto le persone sono coinvolte.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Sabina. Sei una grande. Mi hai fatto riflettere molto. In effetti ha scritto cose giuste, vere e profonde. Hai scritto anche una verità sull’ “ego”, in effetti mi immedesimo, non so se riuscirò a superare questa cosa, sono molto confuso e per questo non voglio fare passi avventati, prima di decidere voglio avere una sicurezza di essere lucido. Mi sento nel limbo (come vedi dal mio nick), non riesco a prendere una decisione, una via e la mia testa è su un ottovolante, un momento penso che non posso e non voglio lasciarla, che ci amiamo e stiamo bene insieme, ma un attimo dopo, il cervello riceve uno “tsunami”, inizio a pensare che è stata con un altro uomo in motel, penso che mi ha ingannato vedendosi (anche se solo per qualche bacio) in auto all’ uscita del centro sportivo e per una decina di minuti ogni tanto per un mese e mezzo…. Penso che tornava a casa e mangiavamo insieme, con i nostri figli, penso che andavamo fuori a cena, al cinema, a ballare, ecc….e al ritorno facevamo L’ amore…. E allora penso di lasciarla…… ma… se in un momento di mia crisi, lei si avvicina, mi accarezza, mi bacia, capita anche che finiamo con il l’ amore. Insomma ….. il mio cuore vuole fortemente restare con lei… la mia testa delle volte vuole la stessa cosa ma altre volte, vuole farla finita.


Provo a spiegarmi prendendola alla lontana.
La nostra mente tende a completare entro a schemi conosciuti ciò di cui abbiamo esperienza o che vediamo.
Per questo vediamo un film che lo percepiamo come reale anche se sappiamo che non lo è. Noi lo vediamo attraverso riprese che si svolgono in uno spazio ampio, ma le pensiamo come una stanza. Immaginiamo 4 pareti dove ce ne sono tre. I film richiedono tempi lunghi di realizzazione proprio per questo.  La stessa cosa avviene per gli influencer, ad esempio, di cui crediamo di conoscere la vita in base a qualche frammento. Ti consiglio la visione del film Pleasentville in cui i protagonisti si ritrovano in un paese immaginario di un telefilm, dove non esistono i gabinetti, perché non vengono mai ripresi.
Lo stesso avviene per le persone con cui viviamo. Crediamo di conoscerli completamente. Ma così non è.
Se capita di osservare i propri figli all’asilo, si vede che interagiscono in modo diverso da cui siamo abituati a vederli. Prevalentemente li vediamo più forti, aggressivi, disinvolti e competenti.
Anche del coniuge non sappiamo tutto. Magari con gli amici ridacchia di cose di cui non parla con noi. Il marito perfetto magari ridacchia in palestra delle avventure di un amico. La moglie integerrima fa battute sulla dotazione di un operaio.
Tua moglie tiene talmente tanto alla sua immagine con te che ha confessato per ricomporre dentro di sé una immagine coerente. Ha voluto ricostruire  il vostro mondo, la vostra stanza con tutte le pareti e il soffitto. Ma una stanza con quattro pareti e un soffitto, sempre, non è vita, è una prigione.
Certo che la vuole anche lei, chiedendo la tua costante presenza. Ma state solo mettendo pareti di cartone che non reggono la complessità di due persone.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Rubare? Cos’è un oggetto che lo prendi e diventa tuo? A meno che un marito non sia in grando di intendere e di volere nessuno porta via nessuno.
> 
> 
> Ma infatti per questo che dicevo che dipende dal rapporto e da quanto le persone sono coinvolte.


Guarda che chi pare più coinvolta è spesso coinvolta solo in se stessa e nelle proprie narrazioni.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché consideri le persone nello stesso scenario. Ma tante non si considerano così.


Ma infatti fuori da un dato scenario, o da determinate condizioni, l'amante non esiste . Non c'è da numerare un bel niente semplicemente per il fatto che, nel mondo ufficiale, l'amante non esiste o può al limite esistere solo a determinate condizioni.  Se queste condizioni non sussistono, il famoso pigiama in ospedale non ti viene portato nemmeno se sei in fin di vita . E non occorre dare i numeri ordinali per capire che un normalissimo amico, frequentato alla luce del sole, ha di sicuro più possibilità di raggiungerti se ti capita un imprevisto  . Non è che per l'amico sei seconda è per l'amante quindicesima.  È che l'amico ti ha nel suo mondo ufficiale, e non deve inventarsi palle o giustificazioni per portarti un pigiama se occorre. L'amante deve raccontare palle pure per fare quello, e se le palle sono facilmente sgamabili semplicemente non lo fa.
@Etta : in questi giorni ho avuto prima il figlio malato  (quindi bloccata in casa), poi io stessa la febbre. Secondo te in questo periodo di feste (quindi con la sua compagna presentissima) chi mi ha materialmente offerto e dato un aiuto? Gli amici (sia maschi che femmine) sposati che non devono certo dire palle al posto che dire che vengono da me, o il mio amante?


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Rubare? Cos’è un oggetto che lo prendi e diventa tuo? A meno che un marito non sia in grando di intendere e di volere nessuno porta via nessuno.


Si


----------



## Alberto (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come le state passando queste feste?


Ciao Etta. Benino…. Naturalmente con i familiari indosso la “maschera” sfoggiando un sorriso a 32 denti. Con lei…. Benino….si fa all’ amore….. poi … riprendo a fargli delle domande, lei si incupisce…. Ogni tanto finisce lì, ogni tanto litighiamo un po’…. Per poi tornare a fare L’ amore di notte….beh…adesso che è a casa per le vacanze natalizie quindi più rilassata un po’ me ne approfitto


----------



## Alberto (26 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi prendendola alla lontana.
> La nostra mente tende a completare entro a schemi conosciuti ciò di cui abbiamo esperienza o che vediamo.
> Per questo vediamo un film che lo percepiamo come reale anche se sappiamo che non lo è. Noi lo vediamo attraverso riprese che si svolgono in uno spazio ampio, ma le pensiamo come una stanza. Immaginiamo 4 pareti dove ce ne sono tre. I film richiedono tempi lunghi di realizzazione proprio per questo.  La stessa cosa avviene per gli influencer, ad esempio, di cui crediamo di conoscere la vita in base a qualche frammento. Ti consiglio la visione del film Pleasentville in cui i protagonisti si ritrovano in un paese immaginario di un telefilm, dove non esistono i gabinetti, perché non vengono mai ripresi.
> Lo stesso avviene per le persone con cui viviamo. Crediamo di conoscerli completamente. Ma così non è.
> ...


Interessante la tua analisi. La vedo giusta al 50%. Perché vero gran parte di  quello che hai scritto, ma vero anche che non abbiamo tagliato i ponti con il resto del mondo e non siamo scappati su una isola deserta. Lei continua a vedere le sue amiche, ad andare al centro sportivo, a lavorare, ecc… io idem…. Lei parlerà e farà battuta sulle doti di un operaio e io continuo a ridere e scherzare sulle avventure di un amico. Sicuramente sono pareti non stabili…. Chiamiamole di “cartongesso” ma spero che con qualche tempesta possano diventare di cemento armato


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Ciao Etta. Benino…. Naturalmente con i familiari indosso la “maschera” sfoggiando un sorriso a 32 denti. Con lei…. Benino….si fa all’ amore….. poi … riprendo a fargli delle domande, lei si incupisce…. Ogni tanto finisce lì, ogni tanto litighiamo un po’…. Per poi tornare a fare L’ amore di notte….beh…adesso che è a casa per le vacanze natalizie quindi più rilassata un po’ me ne approfitto


In inglese usi He/Him e She/Her?
In Italiano è Egli(lui)/gli e Ella(lei)/le.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Provo a ragionarci su, per fortuna fino ad ora non mi è successo.
> Credo che sprofonderei SOPRATTUTTO perché verrei in qualche modo tirata in mezzo in un qualcosa che non mi riguarda, vale a dire il loro rapporto.  Poi sicuramente le direi che mi dispiace per lei, ma che è evidente che la persona che stava con lui non era di mio primario interesse, nel momento in cui ho accettato una relazione con una persona impegnata.
> Poi cercherei di rispondere alle sue domande sui "fatti ", facendole tuttavia presente che non intenderei né darle info dettagliate della mia vita, come io non ne ho mai chieste della sua, e sperando  (sottolineo SPERANDO) di avere a che fare con una persona abbastanza intelligente da non ritenermi certo "simpatica", ai suoi occhi (cosa che certamente capisco bene), ma tanto da evitare curiosità morbose su di me, o peggio ancora minacce di ritorsioni.  Poi liberissimo lei di credermi tanto  "la stronza", quanto quella  (ed in buona misura è vero) che se ne è fregata della sua esistenza nel mentre in cui lo vedeva, ma vorrei che le fosse chiaro il concetto, per parte mia, che  - così come di sicuro la sua presenza nella vita di lui non mi ha frenata - altrettanto non è stata l'esistenza di una persona sconosciuta che mi ha determinata a frequentarlo . È successo solo che io, single, ho conosciuto una persona che mi piaceva, e ne ho sempre accettato e rispettato i limiti. Di sicuro non sentirebbe dire da me mezza parola contro il suo compagno, anche se ci fossimo lasciati prima litigando. Vale a dire che non sarei certo io a darle in pasto la nostra storia al di là del quando, come, perché lo ho conosciuto e frequentato. Questa sarebbe la mia parte. Ci sta che potrebbe (ripeto) non trattarmi con cordialità, ma non accetterei un dialogo fatto di insulti o di minacce, o di ricerche di giustificazioni (parola forse non troppo pertinente per il mio modo di vedere, ma tant'è, molti le vanno cercando) che.... non sono certo io a dover dare


Per quanto mi riguarda , non ho mai pensato di mettermi con un uomo impegnato per diversi motivi. 
il primo perche’ un uomo lo voglio per condividere un progetto..breve o lungo che sia e ho bisogno di essere il suo primo pensiero (dopo i suoi figli). Pensare di non esserlo a sufficienza mi farebbe star male. Pensare di starci solo per condividere momenti di sesso o briciole di tempo mi farebbe stare peggio che non averlo del tutto. Questo per come sono io.
In secondo luogo, non mi piacerebbe essere il sotterfugio di una donna inconsapevole. Non capisco chi dice “col marito di  un’amica non lo farei perché la conosco”.. perche’ secondo me non e’ che devi per forza conoscerla per contribuire a farle del male. L’amica si e  un’altra no? 
il concetto poi “o io o un’altra” non lo condivido ..e’ un po’ come chi dice che mangia la carne perche’ l’animale tanto e’ gia’ morto…invece di dire semplicemente che non gliene importa .
Io apprezzo tanto chi dice: lo faccio perché’ mi va e non  mi importa degli altri che potrebbero soffrirne. Dire semplicemente “e’ affar suo..”. non lo trovo che un modo per giustificarsi perché a me importerebbe eccome e non penso di essere strana per questo.
Questo non per dire che sono meglio o peggio ma solo diversa . Capisco la tua situazione e non giudico affatto, e nella tua storia vedo che stai mettendo te al primo posto e avendo messo te al secondo o terzo durante il matrimonio, forse potrebbe essere la volta buona che hai capito, meglio di me cosa e’ meglio fare per te..


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Interessante la tua analisi. La vedo giusta al 50%. Perché vero tutto quello che hai scritto, ma vero anche che non abbiamo tagliato i ponti con il resto del mondo e non siamo scappati su una isola deserta. Lei continua a vedere le sue amiche, ad andare al centro sportivo, a lavorare, ecc… io idem…. Lei parlerà e farà battuta sulle doti di un operaio e io continuo a ridere e scherzare sulle avventure di un amico. Sicuramente sono pareti non stabili…. Chiamiamole di “cartongesso” ma spero che con qualche tempesta possano diventare di cemento armato


Fingi di accettare una vostra, quanto meno quella di lei, indipendenza da te, ma nella pratica è aumentato il tempo insieme. E lei non riesci a immaginarla diversa da come È con te. La maiuscola è per evidenziare che quando è con te è se stessa, ma è se stessa anche quando è diversa, quando con quel ragazzo le veniva naturale flirtare e poi sentirsi libera di poter fare sesso. Questo perché non è solo tua moglie. Questa cosa ha sconcertato anche lei, per questo è rientrata sconvolta. Ma se non accetti un modo di essere diverso, non sarete mai intimi.


----------



## Alberto (26 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fingi di accettare una vostra, quanto menò quella di lei, indipendente da te, ma nella pratica è aumentato il tempo insieme. E lei non riesci a immaginarla diversa da come È con te. La maiuscola è per evidenziare che quando è con te è se stessa, ma è se stessa anche quando è diversa, quando con quel ragazzo le veniva naturale flirtare e poi sentirsi libera di poter fare sesso. Questo perché non è solo tua moglie. Questa cosa ha sconcertato anche lei, per questo è rientrata sconvolta. Ma se non accetti un modo di essere diverso, non sarete mai intimi.


Non so Brunetta, non sono uno psicologo, so solo che lei è “caduta” una sola volta, prima aveva si flirtato ma niente di che. Dopo quello non ha voluto proseguire, poteva farlo, non L’
Ho scoperta, lei non si riconosce il quella persona che ha avuto un periodo difficile, forse è come dic Sabina, sono cose
Che succedono e bisogna prenderle
Come una malattia che arriva ed esser contenti della guarigione.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non so Brunetta, non sono uno psicologo, so solo che lei è “caduta” una sola volta, prima aveva si flirtato ma niente di che. Dopo quello non ha voluto proseguire, poteva farlo, non L’
> Ho scoperta, lei non si riconosce il quella persona che ha avuto un periodo difficile, forse è come dic Sabina, sono cose
> Che succedono e bisogna prenderle
> Come una malattia che arriva ed esser contenti della guarigione.


Tua moglie e’ altro da te. Riconoscerne l’alterita’ non vuol dire pensare che fosse malata e poi guarita ma che lei e’ stata anche quello. Non eri il centro della sua vita. Farsene una ragione e’ difficile ma tanto terapeutico


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda , non ho mai pensato di mettermi con un uomo impegnato per diversi motivi.
> il primo perche’ un uomo lo voglio per condividere un progetto..breve o lungo che sia e ho bisogno di essere il suo primo pensiero (dopo i suoi figli). Pensare di non esserlo a sufficienza mi farebbe star male. Pensare di starci solo per condividere momenti di sesso o briciole di tempo mi farebbe stare peggio che non averlo del tutto. Questo per come sono io.
> In secondo luogo, non mi piacerebbe essere il sotterfugio di una donna inconsapevole. Non capisco chi dice “col marito di  un’amica non lo farei perché la conosco”.. perche’ secondo me non e’ che devi per forza conoscerla per contribuire a farle del male. L’amica si e  un’altra no?
> il concetto poi “o io o un’altra” non lo condivido ..e’ un po’ come chi dice che mangia la carne perche’ l’animale tanto e’ gia’ morto…invece di dire semplicemente che non gliene importa .
> ...


Però non fare confusione.
Quando succede un disastro aereo comunicano subito se ci erano italiani a bordo. Questo non perché ci dispiaccia più della morte degli italiani (beh per qualcuno è così ) ma perché ci domandiamo se conosciamo qualcuno.
Noi siamo complicati, ma soprattutto limitati. Non riusciamo proprio a preoccuparci per troppe persone e soprattutto per chi su cui non abbiamo nessuna influenza. 
Un esercizio facile che fanno fare alcuni psicologi consiste nel far porre su molti cerchi concentrici, come un sistema solare in cui noi siamo il sole, le persone in ordine al legame che abbiamo con loro.
È evidente subito che, se conosciamo un uomo che ci interessa,  lui lo poniamo in un’orbita vicina, ma la di lui moglie, molto lontana. Questo perché con lei abbiamo un legame minimo, come di sola conoscenza accidentale o meno.
Quindi è del tutto normale disinteressarcene, così come il dispiacere delle vittime di un incidente ci tocca intellettualmente e non emotivamente, se non le conosciamo. 
La valutazione etica è un’altra cosa. È astratta e riguarda la leicità di un comportamento in base a valori, principi. 
Infatti in questo ambito valoriale il matrimonio sancisce la fine della fase di sperimentazione (addirittura gli americani fanno le feste di addio al celibato e nubilato che rappresentano quasi in una “cerimonia tribale” questo momento, come è più della cerimonia di nozze) durante la quale si possono vivere più relazioni, senza che chi flirta o amoreggia con noi si domandi se lo sta facendo anche con altre persone. Questo risponde anche a chi sostiene che non vi sia differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio. Pur senza aver le idee chiarissime, chi rifiuta il matrimonio lo fa per evitare di assumersi quell’impegno. Infatti, quando decide di sposarsi, pure dopo aver generato figli, tende a riprodurre i riti di addio al celibato e le nozze con l’abito segreto e la notte precedente separati.
Quindi sì, è normale non preoccuparsi del coniuge e ancora meno del partner di chi frequentiamo, se non lo conosciamo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Non so Brunetta, non sono uno psicologo, so solo che lei è “caduta” una sola volta, prima aveva si flirtato ma niente di che. Dopo quello non ha voluto proseguire, poteva farlo, non L’
> Ho scoperta, lei non si riconosce il quella persona che ha avuto un periodo difficile, forse è come dic Sabina, sono cose
> Che succedono e bisogna prenderle
> Come una malattia che arriva ed esser contenti della guarigione.


Contento tu di aver capito tutto.


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda , non ho mai pensato di mettermi con un uomo impegnato per diversi motivi.
> il primo perche’ un uomo lo voglio per condividere un progetto..breve o lungo che sia e ho bisogno di essere il suo primo pensiero (dopo i suoi figli). Pensare di non esserlo a sufficienza mi farebbe star male. Pensare di starci solo per condividere momenti di sesso o briciole di tempo mi farebbe stare peggio che non averlo del tutto. Questo per come sono io.
> In secondo luogo, non mi piacerebbe essere il sotterfugio di una donna inconsapevole. Non capisco chi dice “col marito di  un’amica non lo farei perché la conosco”.. perche’ secondo me non e’ che devi per forza conoscerla per contribuire a farle del male. L’amica si e  un’altra no?
> il concetto poi “o io o un’altra” non lo condivido ..e’ un po’ come chi dice che mangia la carne perche’ l’animale tanto e’ gia’ morto…invece di dire semplicemente che non gliene importa .
> ...


Sulla prima parte del tuo discorso, credo che dipenda dal bisogno che abbiamo: per me è già stato tanto riuscirea pensare a un'altra relazione.  Non ti dico cosa è stato trovare la persona, ma qualcosa ho già detto in passato.  Non lo so, secondo me semplicemente non ho più che tanta voglia di impegnarmi nemmeno io   Ah: comunque, se ne conosci uno single, carino ma soprattutto intelligente, NON A SCOPO CONVIVENZA/STIRAGGIO DEI CALZINI (che tanto io manco stiro ), non più giovane ma se più vecchio non di troppo.... beh, presentamelo! 
Scherzi a parte, il disimpegno mi è andato bene  
Il resto, no, non lo condivido.  Io l'ultima cosa che vorrei fare è scopare il marito di un'amica.  In quel caso sì che tradirei anch'io la sua fiducia, e l'affetto che mi vuole.  La differenza con una estranea per me è lampante.  Non perché all'amica io debba fedeltà coniugale, ovviamente, ma perché il voler bene a una persona implica necessariamente evitare di far cose che la farebbero soffrire non solo per il tradimento, ma perché a scopare col marito sarei IO. Spero che sia chiaro, e di non essermi incasinata troppo con le parole.
A me gli animali piacciono. Tutti. Ciò non toglie che io sia carnivora


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non fare confusione.
> Quando succede un disastro aereo comunicano subito se ci erano italiani a bordo. Questo non perché ci dispiaccia più della morte degli italiani (beh per qualcuno è così ) ma perché ci domandiamo se conosciamo qualcuno.
> Noi siamo complicati, ma soprattutto limitati. Non riusciamo proprio a preoccuparci per troppe persone e soprattutto per chi su cui non abbiamo nessuna influenza.
> Un esercizio facile che fanno fare alcuni psicologi consiste nel far porre su molti cerchi concentrici, come un sistema solare in cui noi siamo il sole, le persone in ordine al legame che abbiamo con loro.
> ...


Il collega  di mio marito e’ morto in un incidente con la sua famiglia durante le vacanze.  Ho pianto due ore e non avevo mai visto nessuno di loro.  Saro’ strana io , oppure sono le troppe ore di catechismo che ho fatto


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte del tuo discorso, credo che dipenda dal bisogno che abbiamo: per me è già stato tanto riuscirea pensare a un'altra relazione.  Non ti dico cosa è stato trovare la persona, ma qualcosa ho già detto in passato.  Non lo so, secondo me semplicemente non ho più che tanta voglia di impegnarmi nemmeno io   Ah: comunque, se ne conosci uno single, carino ma soprattutto intelligente, NON A SCOPO CONVIVENZA/STIRAGGIO DEI CALZINI (che tanto io manco stiro ), non più giovane ma se più vecchio non di troppo.... beh, presentamelo!
> Scherzi a parte, il disimpegno mi è andato bene
> Il resto, no, non lo condivido.  Io l'ultima cosa che vorrei fare è scopare il marito di un'amica.  In quel caso sì che tradirei anch'io la sua fiducia, e l'affetto che mi vuole.  La differenza con una estranea per me è lampante.  Non perché all'amica io debba fedeltà coniugale, ovviamente, ma perché il voler bene a una persona implica necessariamente evitare di far cose che la farebbero soffrire non solo per il tradimento, ma perché a scopare col marito sarei IO. Spero che sia chiaro, e di non essermi incasinata troppo con le parole.
> A me gli animali piacciono. Tutti. Ciò non toglie che io sia carnivora


Sono tutta impregnata nel “non fare ad altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te”.. .e nell’altra mi ci immedesimo anche se non la conosco.. sono caduta nella pozione da piccola come obelix ..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono tutta impregnata nel “non fare ad altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te”.. .e nell’altra mi ci immedesimo anche se non la conosco.. sono caduta nella pozione da piccola come obelix ..


Sei bravissima...
Io se voglio qualcosa...me la prendo...e non sto per nulla a soffermarmi sulla lei ..
Zero competizione e zero empatia...
Mai ambito a diventare l ufficiale ..
La vita è troppo breve per i sensi di colpa...
L importante è non causare il male...
Quindi se occhio non vede ..cuore non duole...


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sei bravissima...
> Io se voglio qualcosa...me la prendo...e non sto per nulla a soffermarmi sulla lei ..
> Zero competizione e zero empatia...
> Mai ambito a diventare l ufficiale ..
> ...


 .... mi piacerebbe a volte “sentire” meno le vicende degli altri .  Nom credo sia bravura la mia ma “fessitudine “


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> .... mi piacerebbe a volte “sentire” meno le vicende degli altri .  Nom credo sia bravura la mia ma “fessitudine “


Io le sento le vicende altrui ..
Se so che una persona sta male cerco di parlarle o cmq mi soffermo veramente tanto a pensarla.. 
Ma nel caso degli amanti...
È diverso...


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono tutta impregnata nel “non fare ad altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te”.. .e nell’altra mi ci immedesimo anche se non la conosco.. sono caduta nella pozione da piccola come obelix ..


Io penso che mi incazzerei con la persona che mi dorme vicino  , non con una estranea.  Ovviamente dando per scontato che l'amante si comporti "bene". Una vecchia amica di mia mamma, tradita fin da prima di sposarsi (pare la storia di Carlo e Camilla dei poveri) fu seguita dall'amante, e chiamata dalla stessa (quando lui la lasciò, dopo DECENNI) per dirle che lei non solo sapeva le sue abitudini e la aveva osservata con sua figlia, ma era stata pure tante volte a casa sua (quando lei era al mare, ndr), e un sacco di altre cose così  . Ecco, una che fa così, certamente la odierei, ma non certo "solo" perché è l'amante....


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che chi pare più coinvolta è spesso coinvolta solo in se stessa e nelle proprie narrazioni.


A quale delle due frasi ti riferisci?



Foglia ha detto:


> @Etta : in questi giorni ho avuto prima il figlio malato  (quindi bloccata in casa), poi io stessa la febbre. Secondo te in questo periodo di feste (quindi con la sua compagna presentissima) chi mi ha materialmente offerto e dato un aiuto? Gli amici (sia maschi che femmine) sposati che non devono certo dire palle al posto che dire che vengono da me, o il mio amante?


Gli amici?



omicron ha detto:


> Si


Quindi consideri le persone oggetti?


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quindi consideri le persone oggetti?


No


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Rubare? Cos’è un oggetto che lo prendi e diventa tuo? A meno che un marito non sia in grando di intendere e di volere nessuno porta via nessuno.


Ma la tua intenzione è quella. Vivi una relazione nella speranza che l’altro molli tutto


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Gli amici?


Esattamente.  Ma hai capito quello che volevo dire? Non è che l'amante viene dopo la moglie.  Non c'è un primo, secondo o terzo posto, e nemmeno quarto o quinto.  Semplicemente l'amante non deve venire in alcun modo ad esistenza nel cd. "mondo ufficiale ". E se lo fa, lo fa perché può essere fatta passare per amica, collega, semplice persona incontrata in palestra, ecc. ecc.
Per questo trovo assurdo pensare a una "classifica". Prova a chiederti chi sarebbe al tuo fianco qualora stessi male: immagino i tuoi genitori e gli amici. Non certo il g, se non con qualche messaggino, per dirti che si è preoccupato tanto per il suo amore . Felice per te di sbagliarmi, eh, ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il collega  di mio marito e’ morto in un incidente con la sua famiglia durante le vacanze.  Ho pianto due ore e non avevo mai visto nessuno di loro.  Saro’ strana io , oppure sono le troppe ore di catechismo che ho fatto


Era un collega di tuo marito. Un collegamento c’era così come una possibilità che avrebbe potuto toccare anche voi. Non piangi per ogni notizia del tg. In questo momento è appena passata quella di uno investito e finito nel fosso. Mi dispiace. Fosse il figlio o il marito di una amica sarei più scossa. Figurati uno più vicino.


----------



## ologramma (26 Dicembre 2022)

Sabina ha detto:


> https://lamenteemeravigliosa.it/il-velo-dipinto-quando-lamore-nasce-dallinfedelta/?utm_medium=org&utm_campaign=repost&utm_source=mcfb&utm_content=mc_673987&fbclid=IwAR2PXaRJiFFk0NBJ5tIvXq-VooidrZiHFW7mZ41hrcCy2RiEVgJWtJvmg2s#lc3vmzljriruk6pbloa


ricordo il fim con molto piacere , .Sabina ben tornata


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Peso zero, a meno che sia un vigliacco. Colpa del pasticcere se ingrasso, fa dei dolci irresistibili.
> Altra cosa è la moralità dell’amante.


Vai in pasticcerie sbagliate, ci sono pasticcini che si rifiutano di essere mangiati


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se la moglie dello sposato fosse venuta da me a chiedermi spiegazioni io sarei stata dispiaciuta per lei e avrei capito il suo dolore ma non mi sarei vergognata per una mia responsabilità


Avevi 20 anni, ora sarebbe stata la stessa cosa?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non ho mai interpretato un ruolo e non mi sono mai sentita la seconda, o la terza o la quarta


Corretto.
Siamo tutti primi o tutti ultimi a seconda dei punti di vista.
ma non ci sono secondi o terzi.
per alcune cose l’amante è più importante del coniuge e per altre il contrario.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io penso che mi incazzerei con la persona che mi dorme vicino  , non con una estranea. Ovviamente dando per scontato che l'amante si comporti "bene". Una vecchia amica di mia mamma, tradita fin da prima di sposarsi (pare la storia di Carlo e Camilla dei poveri) fu seguita dall'amante, e chiamata dalla stessa (quando lui la lasciò, dopo DECENNI) per dirle che lei non solo sapeva le sue abitudini e la aveva osservata con sua figlia, ma era stata pure tante volte a casa sua (quando lei era al mare, ndr), e un sacco di altre cose così . Ecco, una che fa così, certamente la odierei, ma non certo "solo" perché è l'amante....


Sono d’accordo con te. Pero’ Qui non si parlava (o almeno io) di incazzatura . E’ che molti sottovalutano il ruolo dell’amante. L’amante e’ un’entita’ che ha un significato estremamente importante per un tradito. Significa (per praticita’ declino al femminile): “lei gli piace piu’ di me”, “lei vale piu’ di me” , “ lei lo attrae piu’ di me”.. e nella migliore delle riflessioni ti fa capire anche chi ti dorme accanto . L’ha scelta molto piu’ giovane allora io sono vecchia, molto piu’ “leggera” ,  io sono pesante…piu’ appariscente… sono stata troppo suora laica..  spesso entra piu’ in testa lei di lui.. Poi col tempo capisci meglio che a volte non e’ come hai pensato ma, fidati, ci passano tutti i traditi. Il ruolo dell’amante nel processo di elaborazione del tradimento non e’ per niente superficiale e secondario da dire “mi rivolgo col pensiero solo a lui”.. e le ritorsioni assurde che non sarebbero mai da mettere in campo non sono (secondo me) legate a “come ti sei permessa..”…


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Avevi 20 anni, ora sarebbe stata la stessa cosa?


Ora non lo so proprio 
Non credo che mi ci confonderei 
Con quanto che mi ci ero confusa poco pure 20 anni fa


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Perché non ci entra. Non sto dicendo che sia cosa buona e giusta. Chi si tira indietro lo può fare per ragioni morali, come dici tu o perché la condizione di amante ha degli svantaggi, soprattutto per i single.
> Ladro però è chi ruba una proprietà, al di là delle considerazioni e dei sentito dire.


Ladro in senso lato. 
Detto questo un amante  fa bene a fare l'amante. 
Non porta via niente, non è responsabile. 
Non sta sbagliando. 
Ora non ci resta che beatificarlo, e pure compatire


----------



## Etta (26 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No


Sopra hai scritto “sì”.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma la tua intenzione è quella. Vivi una relazione nella speranza che l’altro molli tutto


Non è proprio così. Però quando succede ovvio che sono contenta.



Foglia ha detto:


> Esattamente.  Ma hai capito quello che volevo dire? Non è che l'amante viene dopo la moglie.  Non c'è un primo, secondo o terzo posto, e nemmeno quarto o quinto.  Semplicemente l'amante non deve venire in alcun modo ad esistenza nel cd. "mondo ufficiale ". E se lo fa, lo fa perché può essere fatta passare per amica, collega, semplice persona incontrata in palestra, ecc. ecc.
> Per questo trovo assurdo pensare a una "classifica". Prova a chiederti chi sarebbe al tuo fianco qualora stessi male: immagino i tuoi genitori e gli amici. Non certo il g, se non con qualche messaggino, per dirti che si è preoccupato tanto per il suo amore . Felice per te di sbagliarmi, eh, ovviamente


Beh ma io intendevo “amante” per la persona sposata. Quindi in questo caso io per lui e non lui per me. Comunque io intendo seconda nella vita di ogni giorno. Come l’andare a cena, al cinema, o da altre parti. Solitamente ci vanno con la moglie e non con l’amante. 



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Corretto.
> Siamo tutti primi o tutti ultimi a seconda dei punti di vista.
> ma non ci sono secondi o terzi.
> *per alcune cose l’amante è più importante del coniuge e per altre il contrario.*


Per quali?


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Tu come al solito hai la capacità di cogliere il fulcro di un discorso.


da quanto tempo non ti dico che sei perfida?


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Corretto.
> Siamo tutti primi o tutti ultimi a seconda dei punti di vista.
> ma non ci sono secondi o terzi.
> per alcune cose l’amante è più importante del coniuge e per altre il contrario.


Quando c’ero io, c’ero  solo io 
Delle altre chi se ne fregava


----------



## omicron (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sopra hai scritto “sì”.


Ti prendevo per il culo


----------



## Vera (26 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> da quanto tempo non ti dico che sei perfida?


Ha parlato Padre Pio.


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ha parlato Padre Pio.


ma io lo so di essere il Monaco di Lewis


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sopra hai scritto “sì”.
> 
> 
> Non è proprio così. Però quando succede ovvio che sono contenta.
> ...


Risponditi da sola, vista la tua ambizione.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sopra hai scritto “sì”.
> 
> 
> Non è proprio così. Però quando succede ovvio che sono contenta.


Ovvio per te. Io non sarei contenta di vedere sfasciata una famiglia


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ovvio per te. Io non sarei contenta di vedere sfasciata una famiglia


Nemmeno io. E per cosa poi.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Risponditi da sola, vista la tua ambizione.


Ma perché quoti sempre mille messaggi? 


Nocciola ha detto:


> Ovvio per te. Io non sarei contenta di vedere sfasciata una famiglia


Nessuno obbliga nessuno. Se una famiglia si sfascia un motivo ci sarà. Se fosse così solida non si sfascerebbe. Probabilmente l’amante e’ solo la ciliegina sulla torta in quel caso.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nemmeno io. E per cosa poi.


Questo devono giudicarlo le persone che ci sono dentro. Se una coppia non sta più bene insieme, e vuole separarsi rifacendosi una vita, deve rimanere insieme per forza?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Questo devono giudicarlo le persone che ci sono dentro. Se una coppia non sta più bene insieme, e vuole separarsi rifacendosi una vita, deve rimanere insieme per forza?


Spesso la presenza di un'amante  pressante  e fa precipitare la situazione. 
E sono diversi i casi dove si sono pentiti di aver lasciato la moglie. 
Il punto è che ci si dovrebbe lasciare senza che ci sia nessun rimpiazzò. 
Semplicemente con la lucidità di non poter continuare il matrimonio senza  l'influenza di alcuna infatuazione.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Spesso la presenza di un'amante  pressante  e fa precipitare la situazione.
> E sono diversi i casi dove si sono pentiti di aver lasciato la moglie.
> Il punto è che ci si dovrebbe lasciare senza che ci sia nessun rimpiazzò.
> Semplicemente con la lucidità di non poter continuare il matrimonio senza  l'influenza di alcuna infatuazione.


Io con il mio ex ( lo so non eravamo sposati ma almeno vi faccio l’esempio ) mi sono lasciata senza che ci siano stati amanti di mezzo. Come molte altre coppie. Io non credo che un’amante pressante abbia il potere di “sfasciare” una famiglia. Ma comunque ripeto, se due persone si separano è perché comunque ci sono già altre cose in ballo, altrimenti un’amante non ha la bacchetta magica. Se io sono innamorata di mio marito ( ipotetico ), e con lui sto bene, non è di certo una terza persona che arriva che vuole che lo molli a far sì che io mi separi. Al contrario, invece, significa che quella terza persona è solamente la ciliegina sulla torta. E poi spesso, come dicevi anche te sopra, la decisione di separarsi deriva da entrambi senza vari amanti di mezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma perché quoti sempre mille messaggi?
> 
> Nessuno obbliga nessuno. Se una famiglia si sfascia un motivo ci sarà. Se fosse così solida non si sfascerebbe. Probabilmente l’amante e’ solo la ciliegina sulla torta in quel caso.


Non ho parlato di colpa. Ho detto che non ne sarei felice. Tu si


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vai in pasticcerie sbagliate, ci sono pasticcini che si rifiutano di essere mangiati


Alcuni perché tengono a me e non vogliono farmi ingrassare , altri tengono a se stessi e non vogliono farsi ingoiare. Sulle altre pasticcerie abbiamo opinioni divergenti .


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ladro in senso lato.
> Detto questo un amante  fa bene a fare l'amante.
> Non porta via niente, non è responsabile.
> Non sta sbagliando.
> Ora non ci resta che beatificarlo, e pure compatire


E chi ha mai detto questo ? Sostengo che è un azione di cui non andare fieri.
Né santo né dannato.
Se hai un opinione così negativa su chi partecipa a rompere un patto che non ha sottoscritto, qual è il tuo giudizio su chi lo firma e poi lo calpesta ?


----------



## Lostris (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se io sono innamorata di mio marito ( ipotetico ), e con lui sto bene, non è di certo una terza persona che arriva che vuole che lo molli a far sì che io mi separi. Al contrario, invece, significa che quella terza persona è solamente la ciliegina sulla torta. E poi spesso, come dicevi anche te sopra, la decisione di separarsi deriva da entrambi senza vari amanti di mezzo.


Ma tu non sei quella del _se ami non tradisci_? 

“Se sei impegnata con qualcuno non permetti a te stessa di trovare la perfezione in qualcun altro.”
Cit.

Penso sia vero e senza sforzo quando si è innamorati, mentre dopo - quando acquisisce senso il termine “impegno” - si trasforma tristemente in condizionale.


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo con te. Pero’ Qui non si parlava (o almeno io) di incazzatura . E’ che molti sottovalutano il ruolo dell’amante. L’amante e’ un’entita’ che ha un significato estremamente importante per un tradito. Significa (per praticita’ declino al femminile): “lei gli piace piu’ di me”, “lei vale piu’ di me” , “ lei lo attrae piu’ di me”.. e nella migliore delle riflessioni ti fa capire anche chi ti dorme accanto . L’ha scelta molto piu’ giovane allora io sono vecchia, molto piu’ “leggera” ,  io sono pesante…piu’ appariscente… sono stata troppo suora laica..  spesso entra piu’ in testa lei di lui.. Poi col tempo capisci meglio che a volte non e’ come hai pensato ma, fidati, ci passano tutti i traditi. Il ruolo dell’amante nel processo di elaborazione del tradimento non e’ per niente superficiale e secondario da dire “mi rivolgo col pensiero solo a lui”.. e le ritorsioni assurde che non sarebbero mai da mettere in campo non sono (secondo me) legate a “come ti sei permessa..”…


Nel momento in cui si subisce un danno all’ autostima è comune pensare all’ altra , a quanto “lei sia meglio”.
Per quanto sia un processo quasi inevitabile, è tutto tempo perso e lo si capisce solo dopo. Le cose su cui riflettere sono nel rapporto e sui due protagonisti.


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Spesso la presenza di un'amante  pressante  e fa precipitare la situazione.
> E sono diversi i casi dove si sono pentiti di aver lasciato la moglie.
> Il punto è che ci si dovrebbe lasciare senza che ci sia nessun rimpiazzò.
> Semplicemente con la lucidità di non poter continuare il matrimonio senza  l'influenza di alcuna infatuazione.


Concordo, ma l’amante pressa per quanto le permetti .


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Spesso la presenza di un'amante  pressante  e fa precipitare la situazione.
> E sono diversi i casi dove si sono pentiti di aver lasciato la moglie.
> Il punto è che ci si dovrebbe lasciare senza che ci sia nessun rimpiazzò.
> Semplicemente con la lucidità di non poter continuare il matrimonio senza  l'influenza di alcuna infatuazione.


Parole sante!!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui si subisce un danno all’ autostima è comune pensare all’ altra , a quanto “lei sia meglio”.
> Per quanto sia un processo quasi inevitabile, è tutto tempo perso e lo si capisce solo dopo. Le cose su cui riflettere sono nel rapporto e sui due protagonisti.


Forse bisognerebbe smettere di pensare che l’altra sia meglio


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Concordo, ma l’amante pressa per quanto le permetti .


è anche vero che in tutte le unioni capita il momento difficile...se nelle difficoltà esistenti ci metti anche una terza persona che rema contro la coppia diciamo che diventa molto più difficile restare con la testa a cercare di riappianare i contrasti che possono essere nati in famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Si parlava altrove di cortesia, che è altra cosa dalla educazione, l’educazione è rispetto che porta a non offendere né con parole, né con gesti.
Tradire è maleducato.
Spesso la maleducazione si manifesta già prima e in modi diversi, con la mancanza di empatia e sollecitudine nei confronti dell’altro che non è solo educazione, ma corrisponde a vero rispetto e amore.
Il tradimento sorprende maggiormente quando la sollecitudine non è venuta meno. 
Per questo si dice che parlare del coniuge con l’amante è inaccettabile perché avvia a una mancanza di cura e di tutela.
Non è che tradire nasca dal distacco, ma è il tradimento che accentua il distacco e poi la mancanza di rispetto e uccide l’amore.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è anche vero che in tutte le unioni capita il momento difficile...se nelle difficoltà esistenti ci metti anche una terza persona che rema contro la coppia diciamo che diventa molto più difficile restare con la testa a cercare di riappianare i contrasti che possono essere nati in famiglia.


Ma il punto è capire o no che l’amore non è innamoramento e che conciliare tutti i momenti di vita è difficile e faticoso perché richiede di rinunciare a parti di sé.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse bisognerebbe smettere di pensare che l’altra sia meglio


Se non la vedi meglio e’ pure peggio ... 
comunque e’ un percorso obbligato , a prescindere dal meglio o peggio, il confronto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se non la vedi meglio e’ pure peggio ...
> comunque e’ un percorso obbligato , a prescindere dal meglio o peggio, il confronto.


Confronto? Il termine confronto, secondo me, implica una valutazione tra due termini, mentre credo che sia preponderante  la considerazione di quanto una esperienza, tra le altre vissute, sia piacevole in quel momento per noi e come ci fa sentire. 
Non credo che abbia senso un confronto tra meglio e peggio.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è anche vero che in tutte le unioni capita il momento difficile...se nelle difficoltà esistenti ci metti anche una terza persona che rema contro la coppia diciamo che diventa molto più difficile restare con la testa a cercare di riappianare i contrasti che possono essere nati in famiglia.


Vero sta anche a te però mettere in stand by l’amante e lavorare sulla coppia quando hai il dubbio che la relazione può interferire sul tuo guardare in modo obiettivo la coppia. Certo che essere in crisi e pensare che con l’altro si sta meglio (quando la situazione non è paragonabile) non aiuta


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Confronto? Il termine confronto, secondo me, implica una valutazione tra due termini, mentre credo che sia preponderante  la considerazione di quanto una esperienza, tra le altre vissute, sia piacevole in quel momento per noi e come ci fa sentire.
> Non credo che abbia senso un confronto tra meglio e peggio.


Quando ritorni ad essere lucido abbamdoni il confronto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se non la vedi meglio e’ pure peggio ...
> comunque e’ un percorso obbligato , a prescindere dal meglio o peggio, il confronto.


Boh io continuo a non capire il conftonto. Forse perché essendo stata amante credo che il confronto proprio non ci sia. Non l’ho mai fatto e penso che anche chi ha tradito con me non lo faccia, proprio perché è inutile confrontare cose che stanno su un piano diverso


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh io continuo a non capire il conftonto. Forse perché essendo stata amante credo che il confronto proprio non ci sia. Non l’ho mai fatto e penso che anche chi ha tradito con me non lo faccia, proprio perché è inutile confrontare cose che stanno su un piano diverso


Se sei lucido e’ come dici tu. Io parlo del tradito che scopre, non dell’amante o del traditore.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh io continuo a non capire il conftonto. Forse perché essendo stata amante credo che il confronto proprio non ci sia. Non l’ho mai fatto e penso che anche chi ha tradito con me non lo faccia, proprio perché è inutile confrontare cose che stanno su un piano diverso


ma infatti anche io non capisco questa cosa del confronto, il "cos'ha lei che io non ho?" non l'ho mai capito, però mi rendo conto che in un momento di sconvolgimento si possa pensare di tutto


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti anche io non capisco questa cosa del confronto, il "cos'ha lei che io non ho?" non l'ho mai capito, però mi rendo conto che in un momento di sconvolgimento si possa pensare di tutto


Non lo capisce (forse) chi non c’e’ passato .
Ma anche se non ci sei passato credo che sia abbastanza scontato pensare che se tuo marito sceglie di mettere a repentaglio la famiglia per un’altra persona deve valerne la pena e li ti domandi cosa non gli bastava di te e per farlo guardi all ‘altra e confronti. Poi cavilli in un posto come questo e scopri che puo’ non essere cosi, ma non e’ che e’ tanto scontato un approccio razionale quando ti si spacca il cuore.


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh io continuo a non capire il conftonto. Forse perché essendo stata amante credo che il confronto proprio non ci sia. Non l’ho mai fatto e penso che anche chi ha tradito con me non lo faccia, proprio perché è inutile confrontare cose che stanno su un piano diverso


Il confronto tra il tradito e l amante .


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se sei lucido e’ come dici tu. Io parlo del tradito che scopre, non dell’amante o del traditore.


Avevo capito. Intendevo dire che essendo stata dalla parte opposta se tradita non farei confronti


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti anche io non capisco questa cosa del confronto, il "cos'ha lei che io non ho?" non l'ho mai capito, però mi rendo conto che in un momento di sconvolgimento si possa pensare di tutto


Però è tipico di chi è fedele (per moto spontaneo e per impegno verso se stesso e gli impegni presi) chiedersi in che cosa si sia stati carenti o a che cosa ha cercato/trovato il traditore in un’altra persona.
Io ci ho lavorato anni per capire che io non ero la persona che poteva dare tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Il confronto tra il tradito e l amante .


Appunto confronti due cose inconfrontabili


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Se si pensa alle carenze del tradito non se ne esce, bisogna guardare alle carenze del traditore e ai suoi bisogni come persona.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è tipico di chi è fedele (per moto spontaneo e per impegno verso se stesso e gli impegni presi) chiedersi in che cosa si sia stati carenti o a che cosa ha cercato/trovato il traditore in un’altra persona.
> Io ci ho lavorato anni per capire che io non ero la persona che poteva dare tutto.


ma perchè, l'altro da tutto? siamo persone, diamo quello che possiamo


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il punto è capire o no che l’amore non è innamoramento e che conciliare tutti i momenti di vita è difficile e faticoso perché richiede di rinunciare a parti di sé.


ma questo lo so anche io....ma non mi puoi dire che un'amante aiuta nella riconciliazione in famiglia...inutile stare sempre a dire che se il lui o la lei traditrice fosse stata/o innamorata/o non avrebbe tradito...siamo persone e come tali non siamo perfetti e siamo soggetti a momenti di debolezza...in questi frangenti l'esistenza o meno di una terza persona fa la differenza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero sta anche a te però mettere in stand by l’amante e lavorare sulla coppia quando hai il dubbio che la relazione può interferire sul tuo guardare in modo obiettivo la coppia. Certo che essere in crisi e pensare che con l’altro si sta meglio (quando la situazione non è paragonabile) non aiuta


certo!!!...l'amante in questi periodi andrebbe proprio eliminato...ma ci sono caratteri e caratteri...ad una persona un po' più debole questo comportamento risulta difficile se non impossibile...non siamo tutti uguali e non tutti riescono a restare così lucidi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma perchè, l'altro da tutto? siamo persone, diamo quello che possiamo


No, nessuno dà tutto. Ma il tradito che non ha cercato altro e che ha una personalità più sicura resta stupito di ciò che il tradimento rivela del traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma questo lo so anche io....ma non mi puoi dire che un'amante aiuta nella riconciliazione in famiglia...inutile stare sempre a dire che se il lui o la lei traditrice fosse stata/o innamorata/o non avrebbe tradito...siamo persone e come tali non siamo perfetti e siamo soggetti a momenti di debolezza...in questi frangenti l'esistenza o meno di una terza persona fa la differenza.


Ti pare che io possa fare un elogio del tradimento?


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di colpa. Ho detto che non ne sarei felice. Tu si


Se si parla di altre coppie in generale sarei comunque felice per loro se separarsi è ciò che vogliono. Se un’amica dovesse dirmi: io e Gianfranceschino abbiamo deciso di separarci, perché tra noi non c’è più e vogliamo rifarci un’altra vita perché così non siamo felici, allora lo sono per lei/loro ovvio. Te no? Li preferiresti insieme anche  se tristi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pare che io possa fare un elogio del tradimento?


no...non lo faccio io che parto da traditrice...anche per me chi sbaglia in primis è il marito o la moglie che tradisce ma non posso dire che l'amante può ritenersi "pulita"...se vogliamo dirla tutta se si prova affetto e si vuole solo il bene della persona che abbiamo come amante nel momento che dovesse venir fuori macello in casa sua bisognerebbe togliere le tende...per il suo bene e per il nostro...a quel punto la testa deve tornare a casa.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se si parla di altre coppie in generale sarei comunque felice per loro se separarsi è ciò che vogliono. Se un’amica dovesse dirmi: io e Gianfranceschino abbiamo deciso di separarci, perché tra noi non c’è più e vogliamo rifarci un’altra vita perché così non siamo felici, allora lo sono per lei/loro ovvio. Te no? Li preferiresti insieme anche  se tristi?


sono scelte che andrebbero prese senza avere il sostituto fuori dalla porta.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se si parla di altre coppie in generale sarei comunque felice per loro se separarsi è ciò che vogliono. Se un’amica dovesse dirmi: io e Gianfranceschino abbiamo deciso di separarci, perché tra noi non c’è più e vogliamo rifarci un’altra vita perché così non siamo felici, allora lo sono per lei/loro ovvio. Te no? Li preferiresti insieme anche  se tristi?


Già il diritto alla felicità e la felicità nella vita senza ostacoli, tristezze, difficoltà e in perenne stato di innamoramento.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei quella del _se ami non tradisci_?
> 
> “Se sei impegnata con qualcuno non permetti a te stessa di trovare la perfezione in qualcun altro.”
> Cit.
> ...


Intendevo dire che se fossi sposata, e incontrassi un’altra persona della quale mi innamoro ricambiata, allora mi accorgerei che di fatto non amerei più mio marito. Altrimenti non mi farebbe ne caldo ne freddo un’altra persona.



Varlam ha detto:


> Concordo, ma l’amante pressa per quanto le permetti .


Esatto perché un’amante non ha mica tutto questo potere ( a meno che non sia un ricattatore ).



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è anche vero che in tutte le unioni capita il momento difficile...se nelle difficoltà esistenti ci metti anche una terza persona che rema contro la coppia diciamo che diventa molto più difficile restare con la testa a cercare di riappianare i contrasti che possono essere nati in famiglia.


Logico che la terza persona tiri l’acqua al proprio mulino. Se la coppia davvero non vuole di certo non si rompe.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che se fossi sposata, e incontrassi un’altra persona della quale mi innamoro ricambiata, allora mi accorgerei che di fatto non amerei più mio marito. Altrimenti non mi farebbe ne caldo ne freddo un’altra persona.
> 
> 
> Esatto perché un’amante non ha mica tutto questo potere ( a meno che non sia un ricattatore ).
> ...


Ma perché non leggi? Perché leggi solo per trovare il punto a cui rispondere?
Non apprendi?
Hai capito che innamoramento è una fase e non ha nulla a che vedere con amare?


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Logico che la terza persona tiri l’acqua al proprio mulino. Se la coppia davvero non vuole di certo non si rompe.


Quindi l'amante vuole prendersi  la persona sposata


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> sono scelte che andrebbero prese senza avere il sostituto fuori dalla porta.


Ma infatti non parlo solo di chi ha l’amante. Parlo per tutti i casi in cui una coppia decidere di separarsi perché non sta più bene e non sono più felici.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Già il diritto alla felicità e la felicità nella vita senza ostacoli, tristezze, difficoltà e in perenne stato di innamoramento.


Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non leggi? Perché leggi solo per trovare il punto a cui rispondere?
> Non apprendi?
> Hai capito che innamoramento è una fase e non ha nulla a che vedere con amare?


Ma l’innamoramento mica dura anni.



omicron ha detto:


> Quindi l'amante vuole prendersi  la persona sposata


Ma anche se non volesse prendersi la persona sposata comunque ognuno tira l’acqua al proprio mulino è normale.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma anche se non volesse prendersi la persona sposata comunque ognuno tira l’acqua al proprio mulino è normale.


che vuol dire tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino se non far saltare il matrimonio e prenderti la persona sposata?


----------



## Lostris (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma l’innamoramento mica dura anni.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non parlo solo di chi ha l’amante. Parlo per tutti i casi in cui una coppia decidere di separarsi perché non sta più bene e non sono più felici.
> 
> 
> Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.


Rileggi


> CIRCE74 ha detto:
> sono scelte che andrebbero prese senza avere il sostituto fuori dalla porta.


Ma infatti non parlo solo di chi ha l’amante. Parlo per tutti i casi in cui una coppia decidere di separarsi perché non sta più bene e non sono più felici.



> Brunetta ha detto:
> Già il diritto alla felicità e la felicità nella vita senza ostacoli, tristezze, difficoltà e in perenne stato di innamoramento.


Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> è anche vero che in tutte le unioni capita il momento difficile...se nelle difficoltà esistenti ci metti anche una terza persona che rema contro la coppia diciamo che diventa molto più difficile restare con la testa a cercare di riappianare i contrasti che possono essere nati in famiglia.


Vero.
Ma se trovi l'amante, la prima porta per farsi pressare l'hai aperta tu.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> *Ma l’innamoramento mica dura anni.*
> 
> 
> Ma anche se non volesse prendersi la persona sposata comunque ognuno tira l’acqua al proprio mulino è normale.


Infatti.
Quindi lasciarsi perché non si è più innamorati è da deficienti. Concordi?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma l’innamoramento mica dura anni.
> 
> 
> Ma anche se non volesse prendersi la persona sposata comunque ognuno tira l’acqua al proprio mulino è normale.


messa così si fede anche tutto il tuo menefreghismo verso colui con cui hai una storia


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se si parla di altre coppie in generale sarei comunque felice per loro se separarsi è ciò che vogliono. Se un’amica dovesse dirmi: io e Gianfranceschino abbiamo deciso di separarci, perché tra noi non c’è più e vogliamo rifarci un’altra vita perché così non siamo felici, allora lo sono per lei/loro ovvio. Te no? Li preferiresti insieme anche  se tristi?


Ho scritto una cosa diversa.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che se fossi sposata, e incontrassi un’altra persona della quale mi innamoro ricambiata, allora mi accorgerei che di fatto non amerei più mio marito. Altrimenti non mi farebbe ne caldo ne freddo un’altra persona.
> 
> 
> Esatto perché un’amante non ha mica tutto questo potere ( a meno che non sia un ricattatore ).
> ...


Ma logico cosa? Logico per te che ti comporti cosi
Io non ho mai fatto nulla per tirare a me e sono ben lieta se le cose nella vita dell’altro vanno bene


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Vero.
> Ma se trovi l'amante, la prima porta per farsi pressare l'hai aperta tu.


bisogna vedere perché ti fai l'amante...se te lo fai per cercare di risolvere i problemi che hai in casa(errore madornale) a quel punto sono d'accordo con te diverso è il farsi l'amante solo per una questione di puro godimento...una cosa totalmente lontana dal matrimonio...a quel punto come ho più volte detto al primo accenno di casini in casa l'amante si saluta.


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto confronti due cose inconfrontabili


Se domandi ai traditi , piu o meno tutti hanno  confrontato le proprie qualità con quelle dell amante . Non è  una cosa razionale ma in quella fase non si è lucidi .


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma logico cosa? Logico per te che ti comporti cosi
> Io non ho mai fatto nulla per tirare a me e sono ben lieta se le cose nella vita dell’altro vanno bene


esattamente


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Se domandi ai traditi , piu o meno tutti hanno  confrontato le proprie qualità con quelle dell amante . Non è  una cosa razionale ma in quella fase non si è lucidi .


Ma appunto non si è lucidi. Noi sì? Allora usciamo dai deliri di chi ha scoperto un tradimento.


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Mah non so cosa vi meravigliate delle stronzate che spara Etta. 
Per lei è tutto a convenienza, anche i rapporti, di qualsiasi tipo. Questo significa che non sa cosa significhi provare amore per un'altra persona. 
E un po' mi dispiace.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah non so cosa vi meravigliate delle stronzate che spara Etta.
> Per lei è tutto a convenienza, anche i rapporti, di qualsiasi tipo. Questo significa che non sa cosa significhi provare amore per un'altra persona.
> E un po' mi dispiace.


Abbiamo uno spirito educativo di altri tempi.
Non riusciamo sempre a essere “scortesi” come te.


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo uno spirito educativo di altri tempi.


L'amore non lo puoi educare


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> *L'amore non lo puoi educare* .


Però si possono dire le cose, almeno ogni tanto, con cortesia. 
Etta tra l’altro è sempre educatissima. 
E se è vero quello che affermi, sarebbe una ferita subìta, non una colpa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> E chi ha mai detto questo ? Sostengo che è un azione di cui non andare fieri.
> Né santo né dannato.
> Se hai un opinione così negativa su chi partecipa a rompere un patto che non ha sottoscritto, qual è il tuo giudizio su chi lo firma e poi lo calpesta ?


Per me calpestare il patto NON è il solo tradimento. 
Per me è com'è si tratta il coniuge nella vita quotidiana. 
Uno fedele, che non ha rispetto per la moglie  è colui che ha infranto il patto dal primo giorno che ha deciso che la moglie non ha alcun valore


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per me calpestare il patto NON è il solo tradimento.
> Per me è com'è si tratta il coniuge nella vita quotidiana.
> Uno fedele, che non ha rispetto per la moglie  è colui che ha infranto il patto dal primo giorno che ha deciso che la moglie non ha alcun valore


Per me è fondamentale sempre il rispetto che si manifesta anche con la cortesia e l’educazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Concordo, ma l’amante pressa per quanto le permetti .


È sufficiente un momento di sconforto o un invaghimento per consentire il varco


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è fondamentale sempre il rispetto che si manifesta anche con la cortesia e l’educazione


Anche per me, ma se devo lottare per averlo non è normale


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per me calpestare il patto NON è il solo tradimento.
> Per me è com'è si tratta il coniuge nella vita quotidiana.
> Uno fedele, che non ha rispetto per la moglie  è colui che ha infranto il patto dal primo giorno che ha deciso che la moglie non ha alcun valore


La differenza è che il rispetto o la sua mancanza sono espliciti e si possono valutare ,il tradimento no.
E comunque non mi hai risposto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è fondamentale sempre il rispetto che si manifesta anche con la cortesia e l’educazione


 spesso con l'andare del tempo purtroppo nelle coppie cortesia ed educazione vengono a mancare...ne parlavamo con mio marito giusto in questi giorni...fra di noi ma anche in coppie che conosciamo bene non ci sono più quei gesti che possono sembrare stupidi ma ti fanno sentire amata dall'altro...probabilmente molte volte basterebbe cambiare il modo di fare per risolvere diverse controversie.


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È sufficiente un momento di sconforto o un invaghimento per consentire il varco


Beh, mica tanto.
La prima porta la si apre prendendosi un amante, la seconda scegliendolo di questo tipo ,la terza non dandogli il benservito.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che vuol dire tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino se non far saltare il matrimonio e prenderti la persona sposata?


Ma non è comunque l’amante che ha potere decisionale. Altrimenti tutti i matrimoni sarebbero “sfasciati” dagli amanti.



Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 10792


E quanto dura allora?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è tipico di chi è fedele (per moto spontaneo e per impegno verso se stesso e gli impegni presi) chiedersi in che cosa si sia stati carenti o a che cosa ha cercato/trovato il traditore in un’altra persona.
> Io ci ho lavorato anni per capire che io non ero la persona che poteva dare tutto.


E comunque il tuo tutto, dato ad un infedele non sarebbe comunque bastato.
Ognuno da’ quello che puo’.
Poi se un coniuge vuole tradire lo fa a prescindere.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non è comunque l’amante che ha potere decisionale. Altrimenti tutti i matrimoni sarebbero “sfasciati” dagli amanti.


non hai risposto
 te lo richiedo


omicron ha detto:


> che vuol dire tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino se non far saltare il matrimonio e prenderti la persona sposata?


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non hai risposto
> te lo richiedo


quanto tempo hai da perdere stamani???


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> spesso con l'andare del tempo purtroppo nelle coppie cortesia ed educazione vengono a mancare...ne parlavamo con mio marito giusto in questi giorni...fra di noi ma anche in coppie che conosciamo bene non ci sono più quei gesti che possono sembrare stupidi ma ti fanno sentire amata dall'altro...probabilmente molte volte basterebbe cambiare il modo di fare per risolvere diverse controversie.


Non intendevo i gesti che vengono interpretati come amore, ma anche semplicemente evitando ogni tipo di insulto, anche scherzoso. “Che stronzo! ” può facilmente trasformarsi in “Stronzo! ”


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> quanto tempo hai da perdere stamani???


in realtà non così tanto, ma siccome quando le ho detto che lei vuole rubare mariti ha risposto di no e che i mariti non sono cose, ora voglio vedere quanto annaspa


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E comunque il tuo tutto, dato ad un infedele non sarebbe comunque bastato.
> Ognuno da’ quello che puo’.
> Poi se un coniuge vuole tradire lo fa a prescindere.


Certo! Adesso mi è chiaro che era un problema suo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in realtà non così tanto, ma siccome quando le ho detto che lei vuole rubare mariti ha risposto di no e che i mariti non sono cose, ora voglio vedere quanto annaspa


seeee....farà come sempre...ti ripeterà all'infinito i suoi soliti discorsi...


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Quindi lasciarsi perché non si è più innamorati è da deficienti. Concordi?


Ma infatti non parlavo solo di questo. Anche quando non si è più felici e non si sta più bene insieme. Vai a rileggere. E comunque nessuno può giudicare cosa sia da stupidi o meno. Ognuno è libero di potersi separare per qualsiasi ragione.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> messa così si fede anche tutto il tuo menefreghismo verso colui con cui hai una storia


E perché scusa?



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma logico cosa? Logico per te che ti comporti cosi
> Io non ho mai fatto nulla per tirare a me e sono ben lieta se le cose nella vita dell’altro vanno bene


Ma ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho scritto una cosa diversa.


Rispondi però all’ultima domanda sono curiosa.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> bisogna vedere perché ti fai l'amante...se te lo fai per cercare di risolvere i problemi che hai in casa(errore madornale) a quel punto sono d'accordo con te diverso è il farsi l'amante solo per una questione di puro godimento...una cosa totalmente lontana dal matrimonio...a quel punto come ho più volte detto al primo accenno di casini in casa l'amante si saluta.


O magari semplicemente ti piace un’altra persona e ti piace quella persona per com’è.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah non so cosa vi meravigliate delle stronzate che spara Etta.
> Per lei è tutto a convenienza, anche i rapporti, di qualsiasi tipo. Questo significa che non sa cosa significhi provare amore per un'altra persona.
> E un po' mi dispiace.


Se lo dici te.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per me calpestare il patto NON è il solo tradimento.
> Per me è com'è si tratta il coniuge nella vita quotidiana.
> Uno fedele, che non ha rispetto per la moglie  è colui che ha infranto il patto dal primo giorno che ha deciso che la moglie non ha alcun valore


E ce ne sono tanti. Ma anche al contrario.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non hai risposto
> te lo richiedo


Che speri che il marito o moglie che sia tenda più verso di te.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non parlavo solo di questo. Anche quando non si è più felici e non si sta più bene insieme. Vai a rileggere. E comunque nessuno può giudicare cosa sia da stupidi o meno. Ognuno è libero di potersi separare per qualsiasi ragione.
> 
> 
> E perché scusa?
> ...


ripeto...e l'ho già detto prima....se io voglio veramente bene al mio amante e lo vedessi in difficoltà in casa sarei la prima a dirgli di pensare alla sua famiglia e levarmi di torno...se ancora non lo sai voler bene alla persona alle volte significa anche rinunciare al proprio benessere per l'altro.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che speri che il marito o moglie che sia tenda più verso di te.


che è quello che vuoi TU


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> seeee....farà come sempre...ti ripeterà all'infinito i suoi soliti discorsi...


eh ma lo so, ma ogni tanto se sono ispirata mi ci perdo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non parlavo solo di questo. Anche quando non si è più felici e non si sta più bene insieme. Vai a rileggere. E comunque nessuno può giudicare cosa sia da stupidi o meno. Ognuno è libero di potersi separare per qualsiasi ragione.
> 
> 
> E perché scusa?
> ...


Ma certo che sono contenta se qualcuno che non sta bene si separa ma non per poi rifarsi una vita con me 
Sono contenta anche quando qualcuno fa tutto il possibile prima di decidere di separarsi
Ora rispondi tu?perché sei contenta se la famiglia del tuo amante va a rotoli invece che essere contenta di vederlo stare bene a casa?
Scendendo nello specifico: se fossi l’amante del gestore gli avrei chiesto se avesse fatto tutto il possibile per salvare il suo matrimonio e se avessi la percepito di essere di intralcio a questo ni sarei fatta da parte
Tu invece sei felice e di certo non hai minimamente provato a consigliargli di pensarci bene


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che speri che il marito o moglie che sia tenda più verso di te.


Questo lo vuoi tu non tutte le amanti


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> La differenza è che il rispetto o la sua mancanza sono espliciti e si possono valutare ,il tradimento no.
> E comunque non mi hai risposto.


Ti ho risposto è che vuoi un mio parere a senso unico che piace a te. 

Ah beh allora perché sono espliciti hanno valore diverso? 
A mio avviso avrebbe dovuto esplicitare  PRIMA della firma del patto. 
Si è Stati ingannati ampiamente nascondendo il vero concetto che si ha del coniuge


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono contenta se qualcuno che non sta bene si separa ma non per poi rifarsi una vita con me
> Sono contenta anche quando qualcuno fa tutto il possibile prima di decidere di separarsi
> Ora rispondi tu?perché sei contenta se la famiglia del tuo amante va a rotoli invece che essere contenta di vederlo stare bene a casa?
> Scendendo nello specifico: se fossi l’amante del gestore gli avrei chiesto se avesse fatto tutto il possibile per salvare il suo matrimonio e se avessi la percepito di essere di intralcio a questo ni sarei fatta da parte
> Tu invece sei felice e di certo non hai minimamente provato a consigliargli di pensarci bene


e lui se così fosse avrebbe dovuto riflettere bene su questo aspetto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Quindi lasciarsi perché non si è più innamorati è da deficienti. Concordi?





Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non parlavo solo di questo. Anche quando non si è più felici e non si sta più bene insieme. Vai a rileggere. E comunque nessuno può giudicare cosa sia da stupidi o meno. Ognuno è libero di potersi separare per qualsiasi ragione.
> 
> Ma ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole.
> 
> O magari semplicemente ti piace un’altra persona e ti piace quella persona per com’è.


Stiamo qui a ragionare su cosa è giusto e cosa no, su come far funzionare le relazioni.
In questo contesto ognuno dice ciò che pensa delle ragioni per cui si buttano via le relazioni.
Buttare una relazione perché non si è innamorati è da deficienti, perché l’innamoramento è uno stato nascente euforico che  si deve trasformare in amore, che comprende l’impegno ad accettare i limiti reciproci che nella fase di innamoramento non si vedono. Non si vedono perché la fase di innamoramento riguarda come si sente l’innamorato, è un insieme di emozioni, non è un sentimento che si rivolge verso l’altro e richiede la consapevolezza di trovare punti comuni e compromessi tra i desideri, i bisogni di entrambi.


			http://www.alberoni.it/innamoramento/


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Beh, mica tanto.
> La prima porta la si apre prendendosi un amante, la seconda scegliendolo di questo tipo ,la terza non dandogli il benservito.


Se fossero tutti così razionali  con zero coinvolgimento sicuramente


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stiamo qui a ragionare su cosa è giusto e cosa no, su come far funzionare le relazioni.
> In questo contesto ognuno dice ciò che pensa delle ragioni per cui si buttano via le relazioni.
> Buttare una relazione perché non si è innamorati è da deficienti, perché l’innamoramento è uno stato nascente euforico che  si deve trasformare in amore, che comprende l’impegno ad accettare i limiti reciproci che nella fase di innamoramento non si vedono. Non si vedono perché la fase di innamoramento riguarda come si sente l’innamorato, è un insieme di emozioni, non è un sentimento che si rivolge verso l’altro e richiede la consapevolezza di trovare punti comuni e compromessi tra i desideri, i bisogni di entrambi.
> 
> ...


Che paraltro dura qualche mese, forse.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ripeto...e l'ho già detto prima....se io voglio veramente bene al mio amante e lo vedessi in difficoltà in casa sarei la prima a dirgli di pensare alla sua famiglia e levarmi di torno...se ancora non lo sai voler bene alla persona alle volte significa anche rinunciare al proprio benessere per l'altro.


E rinunciare ad essere felici noi?



omicron ha detto:


> che è quello che vuoi TU


Ma mica solo io. Non sono mica l’unica al mondo.  


Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo lo vuoi tu non tutte le amanti


Risposto sopra ad Omicron.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono contenta se qualcuno che non sta bene si separa ma non per poi rifarsi una vita con me
> Sono contenta anche quando qualcuno fa tutto il possibile prima di decidere di separarsi
> Ora rispondi tu?perché sei contenta se la famiglia del tuo amante va a rotoli invece che essere contenta di vederlo stare bene a casa?
> Scendendo nello specifico: se fossi l’amante del gestore gli avrei chiesto se avesse fatto tutto il possibile per salvare il suo matrimonio e se avessi la percepito di essere di intralcio a questo ni sarei fatta da parte
> Tu invece sei felice e di certo non hai minimamente provato a consigliargli di pensarci bene


Ma perché era da entrambe le parti. Non è che uno dei due vuole separarsi e l’altro no. E poi avranno i loro motivi no? Se non stanno più bene a casa è giusto che trovino la loro dimensione. Ma questo vale per chiunque.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> e lui se così fosse avrebbe dovuto riflettere bene su questo aspetto.


Lo avrà fatto.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Stiamo qui a ragionare su cosa è giusto e cosa no, su come far funzionare le relazioni.
> In questo contesto ognuno dice ciò che pensa delle ragioni per cui si buttano via le relazioni.
> Buttare una relazione perché non si è innamorati è da deficienti, perché l’innamoramento è uno stato nascente euforico che  si deve trasformare in amore, che comprende l’impegno ad accettare i limiti reciproci che nella fase di innamoramento non si vedono. Non si vedono perché la fase di innamoramento riguarda come si sente l’innamorato, è un insieme di emozioni, non è un sentimento che si rivolge verso l’altro e richiede la consapevolezza di trovare punti comuni e compromessi tra i desideri, i bisogni di entrambi.
> 
> ...


Alla fine della fiera ogni coppia sa cosa è giusto fare. Nessuno dall’esterno può dirglielo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E rinunciare ad essere felici noi?
> 
> 
> Ma mica solo io. Non sono mica l’unica al mondo.
> ...


ebbene si....mi è capitato...alle volte ho rinunciato alla mia felicità per quella di altri...e non me ne sono mai pentita!!!


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

io ti dico sempre "parla per te" non puoi dire che il terzo incomodo è logico che porti l'acqua al suo mulino
perchè quello che vuoi tu non lo vogliono tutti gli amanti


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che paraltro dura qualche mese, forse.


Dipende. Fasi di impulso amoroso che definirei innamoramento si presentano anche durante la fase “istituzionale” dell’amore.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E rinunciare ad essere felici noi?
> 
> 
> Ma mica solo io. Non sono mica l’unica al mondo.
> ...


Non capisci niente.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende. Fasi di impulso amoroso che definirei innamoramento si presentano anche durante la fase “istituzionale” dell’amore.


vero!!!alle volte ucciderei mio marito, alle volte lo guardo e lo trovo irresistibile


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisci niente.


bruni stai diventando come Venice


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E rinunciare ad essere felici noi?
> 
> 
> Ma mica solo io. Non sono mica l’unica al mondo.


Non c’e da esserne orgogliose eh


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ripeto...e l'ho già detto prima....se io voglio veramente bene al mio amante e lo vedessi in difficoltà in casa sarei la prima a dirgli di pensare alla sua famiglia e levarmi di torno...se ancora non lo sai voler bene alla persona alle volte significa anche rinunciare al proprio benessere per l'altro.


mi hai fatto venire in mente un aneddoto, taaaaaaaanti anni fa c'era questo "ex" che usciva con una ragazza, mi venne a ricercare, mi raccontò vita morte e miracoli di questa qui, mi si mise a tessere le lodi di questa donna, che lei gli piaceva però non era sicuro... poi tentò l'approccio con me ma io gli dissi di no, se hai dei problemi con la tua ragazza non li risolvi cercandone un'altra


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> bruni stai diventando come Venice


Ho un limite anch’io.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire in mente un aneddoto, taaaaaaaanti anni fa c'era questo "ex" che usciva con una ragazza, mi venne a ricercare, mi raccontò vita morte e miracoli di questa qui, mi si mise a tessere le lodi di questa donna, che lei gli piaceva però non era sicuro... poi tentò l'approccio con me ma io gli dissi di no, se hai dei problemi con la tua ragazza non li risolvi cercandone un'altra


Voleva farsi un giro, mettendo le mani avanti, affinché tu non avanzassi poi pretese.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire in mente un aneddoto, taaaaaaaanti anni fa c'era questo "ex" che usciva con una ragazza, mi venne a ricercare, mi raccontò vita morte e miracoli di questa qui, mi si mise a tessere le lodi di questa donna, che lei gli piaceva però non era sicuro... poi tentò l'approccio con me ma io gli dissi di no, se hai dei problemi con la tua ragazza non li risolvi cercandone un'altra


che poi io parto sempre dal presupposto che una storia che nasce sulle ceneri di un'altra non andrà mai bene...una relazione nasce sana quando si decide di stare con qualcuno perché ci piace quella persona, non per uscire da una situazione che non ci va più a genio.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ebbene si....mi è capitato...alle volte ho rinunciato alla mia felicità per quella di altri...e non me ne sono mai pentita!!!


Ma magari la felicità del tuo amante non e’ rimanere con la moglie. Ci sono casi e casi.



omicron ha detto:


> io ti dico sempre "parla per te" non puoi dire che il terzo incomodo è logico che porti l'acqua al suo mulino
> perchè quello che vuoi tu non lo vogliono tutti gli amanti


Però non capisco il senso di stare con quell’amante se poi ci rinunceresti così subito.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisci niente.


Ok. Meno male che 



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non c’e da esserne orgogliose eh


Non siamo tutti uguali.





omicron ha detto:


> se hai dei problemi con la tua ragazza non li risolvi cercandone un'altra


Su questo sono concorde.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voleva farsi un giro, mettendo le mani avanti, affinché tu non avanzassi poi pretese.


proprio l'ultima cosa da fare con me eh...



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> che poi io parto sempre dal presupposto che una storia che nasce sulle ceneri di un'altra non andrà mai bene...una relazione nasce sana quando si decide di stare con qualcuno perché ci piace quella persona, non per uscire da una situazione che non ci va più a genio.


no no ma quale storia, lui voleva solo scopare    e aveva puntato sulla storiella lacrimosa


Etta ha detto:


> Però non capisco il senso di stare con quell’amante se poi ci rinunceresti così subito.


che non capisci non ci sono dubbi, voler bene a qualcuno ed avere attrazione non significa necessariamente essere compatibili ad una vita insieme





Etta ha detto:


> Non siamo tutti uguali.


ah ora non siamo tutti uguali, prima però era logico che lo facessero tutti


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma magari la felicità del tuo amante non e’ rimanere con la moglie. Ci sono casi e casi.
> 
> 
> Però non capisco il senso di stare con quell’amante se poi ci rinunceresti così subito.
> ...


ma lui con la moglie può fare quello che vuole...io non c'entro niente...il suo rapporto con lei è una cosa sua...io da persona che tengo a lui non avrei problemi ad allontanarmi da lui per farlo riflettere bene su cosa sia meglio per lui e la sua famiglia...la storia con un'amante è sempre falsata...in genere in questi tipi di rapporto si sta perché ci danno solo il bello dello stare insieme a qualcuno...ovvio che se in casa hai delle magagne da risolvere lo stare con l'extra apparrà sempre meglio...è il classico "ti piace vincere facile"...per questo non trovo giusto sguazzare da amante in un matrimonio che ha dei problemi da risolvere.


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Si ma non è neanche giusto, sguazzare in un matrimonio, con l'eventualità di distruggerlo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma magari la felicità del tuo amante non e’ rimanere con la moglie. Ci sono casi e casi.
> 
> 
> Però non capisco il senso di stare con quell’amante se poi ci rinunceresti così subito.


Certo xhe non lo capisci. Tu pensi solo a te dimostrando che dell’altro te be frega poco


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Si ma non è neanche giusto, sguazzare in un matrimonio, con l'eventualità di distruggerlo.


Non mi sembra di avere mai detto che è una cosa giusta.


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo xhe non lo capisci. Tu pensi solo a te dimostrando che dell’altro te be frega poco


Scusatemi però, Etta è in parte responsabile del fallimento di un matrimonio,  lei stando da sola come un cane, con una figlia da mantenere e senza né arte e né  parte ci guadagna solamente.
Voi avete una famiglia, che tutto sommato va avanti.
Qui è la differenza.
Come Etta è a cazzi suoi, ma lo siete anche voi, finché va tutto liscio e i vostri coniugi non vi scoprono.
Lei è responsabile tanto quanto lo siete voi.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusatemi però, Etta è in parte responsabile del fallimento di un matrimonio,  lei stando da sola come un cane, con una figlia da mantenere e senza né arte e né  parte ci guadagna solamente.
> Voi avete una famiglia, che tutto sommato va avanti.
> Qui è la differenza.
> Come Etta è a cazzi suoi, ma lo siete anche voi, finché va tutto liscio e i vostri coniugi non vi scoprono.
> Lei è responsabile tanto quanto lo siete voi.


io ero un'amante single (anche se non mi sono mai veramente vista come amante), tutto avrei voluto tranne che "prendermi" lo sposato


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusatemi però, Etta è in parte responsabile del fallimento di un matrimonio,  lei stando da sola come un cane, con una figlia da mantenere e senza né arte e né  parte ci guadagna solamente.
> Voi avete una famiglia, che tutto sommato va avanti.
> Qui è la differenza.
> Come Etta è a cazzi suoi, ma lo siete anche voi, finché va tutto liscio e i vostri coniugi non vi scoprono.
> Lei è responsabile tanto quanto lo siete voi.


Certo difatti si sta dicendo che anche lei è responsabile, non solo noi infedeli.


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ero un'amante single (anche se non mi sono mai veramente vista come amante), tutto avrei voluto tranne che "prendermi" lo sposato


Tu, ma non Etta.
Io ho parlato di Etta, mica ho detto le amanti single.


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto è che vuoi un mio parere a senso unico che piace a te.
> 
> Ah beh allora perché sono espliciti hanno valore diverso?
> A mio avviso avrebbe dovuto esplicitare  PRIMA della firma del patto.
> Si è Stati ingannati ampiamente nascondendo il vero concetto che si ha del coniuge


No no, anche una risposta frammentata va bene.
Se posso desumere da quanto scrivi, si è in un certo senso autorizzati a tradire quando il partner si rivela diverso e deludente da come si era presentato.
Ma in questo caso l’ amante non avrebbe un ruolo positivo ?
Il patto si può sempre ridiscutere o sciogliere, essere delusi o smettere di amare è lecito.
Altrimenti rischia di diventare il regno dei furbi.
Credo alla tua parola , anche se faccio fatica a comprendere come il vero concetto del partner possa essere nascosto. Magari da giovani.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Tu, ma non Etta.
> Io ho parlato di Etta, mica ho detto le amanti single.


no però hai scritto che è comprensibile essendo lei single, non è che tutte le single che frequentano uno sposato poi se lo vogliono sposare a loro volta


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no però hai scritto che è comprensibile essendo lei single, non è che tutte le single che frequentano uno sposato poi se lo vogliono sposare a loro volta


U Gesù Omi, ho parlato di Etta, e della sua situazione.
Certo che non tutte vogliono quello che vuole lei.
Non ho detto che è comprensibile, tra l'altro. Lo hai interpretato tu.


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se fossero tutti così razionali  con zero coinvolgimento sicuramente


Vero, ma non siamo neanche foglie in balia del vento. Sono tutte scelte.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> U Gesù Omi, ho parlato di Etta, e della sua situazione.
> Certo che non tutte vogliono quello che vuole lei.
> Non ho detto che è comprensibile, tra l'altro. Lo hai interpretato tu.


scusa eh ma tu hai scritto questo 


Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusatemi però, Etta è in parte responsabile del fallimento di un matrimonio,  lei stando da sola come un cane, con una figlia da mantenere e senza né arte e né  parte ci guadagna solamente.
> Voi avete una famiglia, che tutto sommato va avanti.
> Qui è la differenza.
> Come Etta è a cazzi suoi, ma lo siete anche voi, finché va tutto liscio e i vostri coniugi non vi scoprono.
> Lei è responsabile tanto quanto lo siete voi.


se scrivi che loro non vogliono che la famiglia dell'amante si sfaceli perchè loro hanno a sua volta una famiglia, sembra che tutte quelle single o messe come etta cerchino di sfasciare matrimoni


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Vero, ma non siamo neanche foglie in balia del vento. Sono tutte scelte.


Bravo.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Vero, ma non siamo neanche foglie in balia del vento. Sono tutte scelte.


sono scelte anche se c'è coinvolgimento, non è che ci si fa trasportare dal sentimento eh


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusatemi però, Etta è in parte responsabile del fallimento di un matrimonio,  lei stando da sola come un cane, con una figlia da mantenere e senza né arte e né  parte ci guadagna solamente.
> Voi avete una famiglia, che tutto sommato va avanti.
> Qui è la differenza.
> Come Etta è a cazzi suoi, ma lo siete anche voi, finché va tutto liscio e i vostri coniugi non vi scoprono.
> Lei è responsabile tanto quanto lo siete voi.


Sai che non ho capito


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Omicron stai andando proprio fuori strada. 
Continuo a dire che ho parlato di Etta, non ho detto tutto le amanti che si trovano nella situazione di Etta. 
Hai sbagliato a capire, mi sono spiegata una volta, non mi spiego di nuovo.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Omicron stai andando proprio fuori strada.
> Continuo a dire che ho parlato di Etta, non ho detto tutto le amanti che si trovano nella situazione di Etta.
> Hai sbagliato a capire, mi sono spiegata una volta, non mi spiego di nuovo.


non ti ha capita neanche nocciola eh... mica solo io


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito


Ripeto: lei non se ne fotte se il matrimonio del suo amante va a rotoli, perché lei ottiene quello che vuole. ETTA E NON TUTTE LE AMANTI SINGLE.
Voi, a differenza sua, avete un matrimonio che non volete sfasciare.
Tuttavia, nel caso in cui vi scoprono siete responsabili dell'eventuale fine del vostro matrimonio, non è che siete meno responsabili di Etta solo perché non volete che il vostro amante metta fine al suo matrimonio.


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non ti ha capita neanche nocciola eh... mica solo io


Omicron tu hai detto che io ho detto che tutte le amanti single vogliono accamparsi lo sposato. 
Mai detto una cosa del genere.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ripeto: lei non se ne fotte se il matrimonio del suo amante va a rotoli, perché lei ottiene quello che vuole. ETTA E NON TUTTE LE AMANTI SINGLE.
> Voi, a differenza sua, avete un matrimonio che non volete sfasciare.
> Tuttavia, nel caso in cui vi scoprono siete responsabili dell'eventuale fine del vostro matrimonio, non è che siete meno responsabili di Etta solo perché non volete che il vostro amante metta fine al suo matrimonio.


Ma cosa c’entra non voler sfasciare il proprio con desiderare che l’altro lo sfasci
A parte che se fossi single ancora di più mi accerterei di non essere in alcun modo la causa o una delle cause e poi sparirei per dare il tempo all’altro di assestarsi senza avere altri pensieri


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> proprio l'ultima cosa da fare con me eh...
> 
> 
> no no ma quale storia, lui voleva solo scopare    e aveva puntato sulla storiella lacrimosa
> ...


Ma uno che vuol farsi un giro non ha accortezze di comprensione degli altri.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma uno che vuol farsi un giro non ha accortezze di comprensione degli altri.


non ero una sconosciuta, avrebbe dovuto saperlo che inventarsi tutta quella solfa sarebbe stato controproducente
inoltre è appiccicoso come la carta moschicida


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusatemi però, Etta è in *parte responsabile del fallimento di un matrimonio*,  lei stando da sola come un cane, con una figlia da mantenere e senza né arte e né  parte ci guadagna solamente.
> Voi avete una famiglia, che tutto sommato va avanti.
> Qui è la differenza.
> Come Etta è a cazzi suoi, ma lo siete anche voi, finché va tutto liscio e i vostri coniugi non vi scoprono.
> Lei è responsabile tanto quanto lo siete voi.


Credici


----------



## Alberto (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, nessuno dà tutto. Ma il tradito che non ha cercato altro e che ha una personalità più sicura resta stupito di ciò che il tradimento rivela del traditore.


È proprio quello che mi lascia più stupito….


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non ero una sconosciuta, avrebbe dovuto saperlo che inventarsi tutta quella solfa sarebbe stato controproducente
> inoltre è appiccicoso come la carta moschicida


Sei tu che avevi l’illusione che, essendo stati insieme, ti avesse capita.
Essere capiti è molto, molto difficile.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra non voler sfasciare il proprio con desiderare che l’altro lo sfasci
> A parte che se fossi single ancora di più mi accerterei di non essere in alcun modo la causa o una delle cause e poi sparirei per dare il tempo all’altro di assestarsi senza avere altri pensieri


Ma non saresti comunque TU la causa, già per il fatto di essere AMANTE.  Piuttosto mi preoccuperei di uno che dicesse di "lasciare per me ", perché non si lascia certamente una famiglia per qualcuno di diverso da se stessi. Rimane il fatto che certi "giochini", come quelli del "g" nei confronti di Etta, possono illudere chi, in un dato momento, ha bisogno di quella illusione.  E se una persona sposata a propria volta ha più motivi per non cadere nell'illusione  (e viversi magari l'illusione dell' "amoreeee " nei messaggini come un gioco un po' stupidotto è nulla più) il/la single ha più facilità di crederci.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che avevi l’illusione che, essendo stati insieme, ti avesse capita.
> Essere capiti è molto, molto difficile.


Si, forse sono troppo ottimista, ma puntare sullo spirito della crocerossina anche no… davvero rende?


----------



## Alberto (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non leggi? Perché leggi solo per trovare il punto a cui rispondere?
> Non apprendi?
> Hai capito che innamoramento è una fase e non ha nulla a che vedere con amare?


Nervosetta Brunetta stamattina eh?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> È proprio quello che mi lascia più stupito….


Ti ha stupito che lei potesse essere anche altro, oltre ciò che è con te.
Hai presente quando si incrociano i cani? La vocetta che tiriamo fuori? Ecco è lo stesso. Lei ha incontrato uno che le ha tirato fuori una voce e una parte di lei diversa. Quella parte un po’ le è piaciuta  e un po’ l’ha spaventata o disgustata, comunque non è riuscita a integrarla.
Ma a te non capita mai di vederti diverso?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si, forse sono troppo ottimista, ma puntare sullo spirito della crocerossina anche no… davvero rende?


Ma sono giochi delle parti. A una magari va bene solo farsi un giro.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Nervosetta Brunetta stamattina eh?


Sono calmissima. Etta non segue mai un ragionamento. Come fai tu spesso.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Ripeto: lei non se ne fotte se il matrimonio del suo amante va a rotoli, perché lei ottiene quello che vuole. ETTA E NON TUTTE LE AMANTI SINGLE.


Abbi pazienza, però. 
Il g , che potremmo ribattezzare come il Santa Maria Goretti de noantri  , non fa che ripeterle quanto è in crisi, che per fortuna che ha (ANCHE ) lei, etc. etc.
Una persona obiettiva guarderebbe di sicuro ai fatti: vale a dire che di fronte a tante parole, se non è lei a portargliela a domicilio, lui orrore orrore anche solo il rischio di destare sospetti   (ad eccezione di qualche "sciaf sciaf" nella doccia, ma solo perché è pirla). Se io fossi dell'amante, di fronte a tante amarezza di lui nei confronti di quella cattivona della consorte, che cosa dovrei dire? Amò, se stai tanto male, separati! No? E di fronte a uno che mi ripete ogni giorno che "Mi amaaaaa !", e che davvero non saprebbe come fare SENZA ME, se ho bisogno di credere a quelle frottole, cosa dovrei fare? Io, single, e con taaaanta voglia di rifarmi una vita con un altro uomo, possibilmente anche abbastanza benestante da mantenermi? Rompere il gioco non per me (ahimè, LEI CI CREDE!!!!) ma per lui???? Del tipo "Amò, so che senza me non sapresti come andare avanti, ma fidati che ti lascio.... per il bene tuo???? ".
Oppure, dopo che le ha detto che la ama tanto e che il suo matrimonio è una farsa, augurargli tanta felicità con sua moglie????


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che non capisci non ci sono dubbi, voler bene a qualcuno ed avere attrazione non significa necessariamente essere compatibili ad una vita insieme


In alcuni casi sì.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma lui con la moglie può fare quello che vuole...io non c'entro niente...il suo rapporto con lei è una cosa sua...io da persona che tengo a lui non avrei problemi ad allontanarmi da lui per farlo riflettere bene su cosa sia meglio per lui e la sua famiglia...la storia con un'amante è sempre falsata...in genere in questi tipi di rapporto si sta perché ci danno solo il bello dello stare insieme a qualcuno...ovvio che se in casa hai delle magagne da risolvere lo stare con l'extra apparrà sempre meglio...è il classico "ti piace vincere facile"...per questo non trovo giusto sguazzare da amante in un matrimonio che ha dei problemi da risolvere.


Ma certo, però non è sempre così, perché spesso e volentieri le cose vanno poi diversamente. E non dipende solo dall’amante perché, appunto, non ha potere.




Venice30 ha detto:


> Si ma non è neanche giusto, sguazzare in un matrimonio, con l'eventualità di distruggerlo.


Se tu permetti di farti distruggere il matrimonio è perché magari non era più così solido. Se il lupo dei 3 porcellini soffia sulla casa di paglia essa va giù. Se soffia su quella di cemento logicamente no. Ecco fai conto che il lupo sia l’amante.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo xhe non lo capisci. Tu pensi solo a te dimostrando che dell’altro te be frega poco


Se vedo che l’altro non sta più bene nel matrimonio, ed è pure reciproco, sarebbe volere il suo male?



Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusatemi però, Etta è in parte responsabile del fallimento di un matrimonio,  lei stando da sola come un cane, con una figlia da mantenere e senza né arte e né  parte ci guadagna solamente.
> Voi avete una famiglia, che tutto sommato va avanti.
> Qui è la differenza.
> Come Etta è a cazzi suoi, ma lo siete anche voi, finché va tutto liscio e i vostri coniugi non vi scoprono.
> Lei è responsabile tanto quanto lo siete voi.


Finalmente una cosa giusta.  


omicron ha detto:


> io ero un'amante single (anche se non mi sono mai veramente vista come amante), tutto avrei voluto tranne che "prendermi" lo sposato


Ma eri tanto presa/innamorata oppure per te era una cosa alla leggera?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se tu permetti di farti distruggere il matrimonio è perché magari non era più così solido. Se il lupo dei 3 porcellini soffia sulla casa di paglia essa va giù. Se soffia su quella di cemento logicamente no. Ecco fai conto che il lupo sia l’amante.
> 
> 
> Se vedo che l’altro non sta più bene nel matrimonio, ed è pure reciproco, sarebbe volere il suo male?
> ...


Ma non esiste neanche nessun lupo!
Esiste piuttosto gente che la casa di paglia, ad un certo punto, la fa venir giù, e (purtroppo) gente che, prima di farlo, ha bisogno di aver pronto il rimpiazzo.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra non voler sfasciare il proprio con desiderare che l’altro lo sfasci
> A parte che se fossi single ancora di più mi accerterei di non essere in alcun modo la causa o una delle cause e poi sparirei per dare il tempo all’altro di assestarsi senza avere altri pensieri


Ma non saresti la causa. Saresti solo la ciliegina sulla torta. Leggi l’esempio del lupo.



Foglia ha detto:


> Rimane il fatto che certi "giochini", come quelli del "g" nei confronti di Etta, possono illudere chi, in un dato momento, ha bisogno di quella illusione.


?????


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono giochi delle parti. A una magari va bene solo farsi un giro.


Ma pure a me poteva andar bene farmi un giro, non se mi sento presa in giro però


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, però.
> Il g , che potremmo ribattezzare come il Santa Maria Goretti de noantri  , non fa che ripeterle quanto è in crisi, che per fortuna che ha (ANCHE ) lei, etc. etc.
> Una persona obiettiva guarderebbe di sicuro ai fatti: vale a dire che di fronte a tante parole, se non è lei a portargliela a domicilio, lui orrore orrore anche solo il rischio di destare sospetti   (ad eccezione di qualche "sciaf sciaf" nella doccia, ma solo perché è pirla). Se io fossi dell'amante, di fronte a tante amarezza di lui nei confronti di quella cattivona della consorte, che cosa dovrei dire? Amò, se stai tanto male, separati! No? E di fronte a uno che mi ripete ogni giorno che "Mi amaaaaa !", e che davvero non saprebbe come fare SENZA ME, se ho bisogno di credere a quelle frottole, cosa dovrei fare? Io, single, e con taaaanta voglia di rifarmi una vita con un altro uomo, possibilmente anche abbastanza benestante da mantenermi? Rompere il gioco non per me (ahimè, LEI CI CREDE!!!!) ma per lui???? Del tipo "Amò, so che senza me non sapresti come andare avanti, ma fidati che ti lascio.... per il bene tuo???? ".
> Oppure, dopo che le ha detto che la ama tanto e che il suo matrimonio è una farsa, augurargli tanta felicità con sua moglie????


Foglia mi sa che sei rimasta un po’ indietro.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> ?????


"Non importa se non hai capito, amò ".

Io meglio di così non te lo so spiegare .
Guarda ai FATTI, zio buonissimo, NON ALLE FREGNACCE CHE TI DICE.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non esiste neanche nessun lupo!
> Esiste piuttosto gente che la casa di paglia, ad un certo punto, la fa venir giù, e (purtroppo) gente che, prima di farlo, ha bisogno di aver pronto il rimpiazzo.


Che c’entra il rimpiazzo?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Foglia mi sa che sei rimasta un po’ indietro.


Ah. Si è separato?


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah. Si è separato?


E pure lei sta con un altro.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah. Si è separato?


Solo il figlio non sa
Quindi vivono ancora insieme


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E pure lei sta con un altro.


Separati, quindi? O stanno con chi gli aggrada e poi tornano sotto lo stesso tetto?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Solo il figlio non sa
> Quindi vivono ancora insieme


Eh, Beh, mi sembra il miglior modo di procedere, PER CHI SI VUOLE SEPARARE


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, Beh, mi sembra il miglior modo di procedere, PER CHI SI VUOLE SEPARARE


Ma non sono cose che si fanno da un giorno all’altro 
Suvvia 
Deh


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non sono cose che si fanno da un giorno all’altro
> Suvvia
> Deh


Quindi, se ho ben capito..lui ha detto a etta che si sono separati e lei ha un altro e che siccome il figlio ha dei problemi non possono comportararsi come se fossero separati perche’ il figlio ne soffrirebbe? Cosi si vedono e si sentono esattamente come prima ma lei non gli rompe le balls?
Beh, se cosi, lui e’ un genio .


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non saresti la causa. Saresti solo la ciliegina sulla torta. Leggi l’esempio del lupo.


Ma io non voglio essere la ciliegina. Magari senza la ciliegina uno ci pensa e magari la ciliegina potrebbe anche farlo riflettere invece di esserne felice


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma non sono cose che si fanno da un giorno all’altro
> Suvvia
> Deh


Questo lo capisco anche.  Però è pieno di coppie sposate che, più o meno esplicitamente, girano la faccia dall'altra parte quando il coniuge esce a farsi i cavoli suoi. Se mi voglio separare vado da un avvocato, non cerco alternative per stare "comodo" nel matrimonio.  @Etta: allora si è preso qualche giorno per stare con te a Milano? Almeno quello ora lo può fare, giusto?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi, se ho ben capito..lui ha detto a etta che si sono separati e lei ha un altro e che siccome il figlio ha dei problemi non possono comportararsi come se fossero separati perche’ il figlio ne soffrirebbe? Cosi si vedono e si sentono esattamente come prima ma lei non gli rompe le balls?
> Beh, se cosi, lui e’ un genio .


Incomincio a rivalutarlo anche io
Quanto meno potrebbe aver capito finalmente con chi a che fare


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio essere la ciliegina. Magari senza la ciliegina uno ci pensa e magari la ciliegina potrebbe anche farlo riflettere invece di esserne felice


Non se la ciliegina è stata infarcita PER OLTRE UN ANNO su quanto lui sia infelice . Dai, ogni cosa ha un limite


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi, se ho ben capito..lui ha detto a etta che si sono separati e lei ha un altro e che siccome il figlio ha dei problemi non possono comportararsi come se fossero separati perche’ il figlio ne soffrirebbe? Cosi si vedono e si sentono esattamente come prima ma lei non gli rompe le balls?
> Beh, se cosi, lui e’ un genio .


Il figlio ha dei problemi 
Pare


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non se la ciliegina è stata infarcita PER OLTRE UN ANNO su quanto lui sia infelice . Dai, ogni cosa ha un limite


Guarda, esiste un blog dove scrivono amanti disperate che ricevono da un giornalista supporto di coaching (a pagamento)  per come defilarsi dal cattivone che per 10 anni le ha illuse che avrebbe lasciato la famiglia una volta i figli avessero preso la pensione. Ma il brutto e cattivo e’ lui che ha illuso usando pozioni magiche e giochi di specchi. E’ fantastico


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che c’entra il rimpiazzo?


Esistono anche quelli che non si separano se non hanno pronto il rimpiazzo  (chesovente in questi casi è visto alla stregua di un elettrodomestico o poco più). Non si separano senza il rimpiazzo, ma non è certo il rimpiazzo il motivo della loro separazione, non so se è chiaro.  È come quando, prima di separarsi, si fa la cruenta del dinero per vivere, ma a nessuno verrebbe in testa di dire che la "colpa" della separazione è il potersela economicamente permettere


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il figlio ha dei problemi
> Pare


Pare


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda, esiste un blog dove scrivono amanti disperate che ricevono da un giornalista supporto di coaching (a pagamento)  per come defilarsi dal cattivone che per 10 anni le ha illuse che avrebbe lasciato la famiglia una volta i figli avessero preso la pensione. Ma il brutto e cattivo e’ lui che ha illuso usando pozioni magiche e giochi di specchi. E’ fantastico


Però è innegabile che in certi casi si faccia leva su una serie di bisogni e di fragilità.  Ciò non toglie certo la responsabilità di chi aveva interesse a sottrarsene, questo è chiaro


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi, se ho ben capito..lui ha detto a etta che si sono separati e lei ha un altro e che siccome il figlio ha dei problemi non possono comportararsi come se fossero separati perche’ il figlio ne soffrirebbe? Cosi si vedono e si sentono esattamente come prima ma lei non gli rompe le balls?
> Beh, se cosi, lui e’ un genio .


Dalla faccia e dai post non si sarebbe detto.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Pare


Prima non ne era mai stata fatta menzione


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il figlio ha dei problemi
> Pare


Ossignur   
Quindi ricapitolando i due si stanno separando, ma siccome il figlio è fragile hanno deciso di.... non dirglielo? Non prepararlo nemmeno? E poi magari metterlo davanti al fatto compiuto, nella nuova casa con Etta e figlia  (altrettanto pronta a tutto) all'inno di "questa è la nuova fidanzata di papà, e questa la nuova sorellina, mamma ed io ti volevamo fare una sorpresa  "??????


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ossignur
> Quindi ricapitolando i due si stanno separando, ma siccome il figlio è fragile hanno deciso di.... non dirglielo? Non prepararlo nemmeno? E poi magari metterlo davanti al fatto compiuto, nella nuova casa con Etta e figlia  (altrettanto pronta a tutto) all'inno di "questa è la nuova fidanzata di papà, e questa la nuova sorellina, mamma ed io ti volevamo fare una sorpresa  "??????


Non dare idee


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Prima non ne era mai stata fatta menzione


Immagina se fosse tutta una balla…sarebbe allucinante


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Immagina se fosse tutta una balla…sarebbe allucinante


Non mi stupirei


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Separati, quindi? O stanno con chi gli aggrada e poi tornano sotto lo stesso tetto?


La prima.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi, se ho ben capito..lui ha detto a etta che si sono separati e lei ha un altro e che siccome il figlio ha dei problemi non possono comportararsi come se fossero separati perche’ il figlio ne soffrirebbe? Cosi si vedono e si sentono esattamente come prima ma lei non gli rompe le balls?
> Beh, se cosi, lui e’ un genio .


No lei vorrebbe andare a vivere dal nuovo compagno solo che lui ora ha i genitori in casa per qualche mese arrivati dall’estero.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La prima.
> 
> 
> No lei vorrebbe andare a vivere dal nuovo compagno solo che lui ora ha i genitori in casa per qualche mese arrivati dall’estero.


Che casualità….


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Io prima ho chiesto a  @Etta una cosa ben più piccola, ma (almeno) concreta. 
Visto che si fanno ENTRAMBI i cazzi loro, Etta, il g è venuto almeno un w.e. su a Milano, tranquillo, in albergo, senza amici, nani, struzzi & saltimbanchi? Anche solo per passare due mezze giornate con te, nel rispetto  (per una volta) dei tuoi tempi e dei tuoi impegni?


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però è innegabile che in certi casi si faccia leva su una serie di bisogni e di fragilità.  Ciò non toglie certo la responsabilità di chi aveva interesse a sottrarsene, questo è chiaro


Si, alcuni hanno certamente atteggiamenti scorretti….ma se si afferma che e’ stato scorretto anche chi ha detto da subito “ti avviso che non lascero’ la mia famiglia”..perche’ e’ normale che l’altra persona si illuda lo stesso.. allora significa considerare le amanti come deficienti, non persone in gamba da tutelare in un blog (a pagamento). 
l’inno all’amore come entita’ che tutto puo’ .. mi sembra uno “spot” Da publiredazionale di Donna Moderna.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio essere la ciliegina. Magari senza la ciliegina uno ci pensa e magari la ciliegina potrebbe anche farlo riflettere invece di esserne felice


Vabbè ma questo lo deciderebbe lui.



Foglia ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco anche.  Però è pieno di coppie sposate che, più o meno esplicitamente, girano la faccia dall'altra parte quando il coniuge esce a farsi i cavoli suoi. Se mi voglio separare vado da un avvocato, non cerco alternative per stare "comodo" nel matrimonio.  @Etta: allora si è preso qualche giorno per stare con te a Milano? Almeno quello ora lo può fare, giusto?


Sì certo ma ora vado giù io perché ci sono le vacanze.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Incomincio a rivalutarlo anche io
> Quanto meno potrebbe aver capito finalmente con chi a che fare


Ossia?



Foglia ha detto:


> Non se la ciliegina è stata infarcita PER OLTRE UN ANNO su quanto lui sia infelice . Dai, ogni cosa ha un limite


Ma infarcita de che?  


Foglia ha detto:


> Esistono anche quelli che non si separano se non hanno pronto il rimpiazzo  (chesovente in questi casi è visto alla stregua di un elettrodomestico o poco più). Non si separano senza il rimpiazzo, ma non è certo il rimpiazzo il motivo della loro separazione, non so se è chiaro.  È come quando, prima di separarsi, si fa la cruenta del dinero per vivere, ma a nessuno verrebbe in testa di dire che la "colpa" della separazione è il potersela economicamente permettere


Sì probabilmente ci sono anche quei tipi di persone. Non lo escludo.



Foglia ha detto:


> Ossignur
> Quindi ricapitolando i due si stanno separando, ma siccome il figlio è fragile hanno deciso di.... non dirglielo? Non prepararlo nemmeno? E poi magari metterlo davanti al fatto compiuto, nella nuova casa con Etta e figlia  (altrettanto pronta a tutto) all'inno di "questa è la nuova fidanzata di papà, e questa la nuova sorellina, mamma ed io ti volevamo fare una sorpresa  "??????


Ma lui va con la mamma.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La prima.


Oh. Separati, quindi.  Bene, se è ciò che volevano hanno fatto bene.  Come ti senti ora tu, davanti alla possibilità di poterlo frequentare con un attimo più di tranquillità  (immagino bene non davanti al figlio, questo almeno a me è chiaro), senza sotterfugi, senza troppe balle?


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che casualità….


Casualità o non non penso che farebbe bene ad andarci subito così pronti via. Tu lo faresti?



Foglia ha detto:


> Io prima ho chiesto a  @Etta una cosa ben più piccola, ma (almeno) concreta.
> Visto che si fanno ENTRAMBI i cazzi loro, Etta, il g è venuto almeno un w.e. su a Milano, tranquillo, in albergo, senza amici, nani, struzzi & saltimbanchi? Anche solo per passare due mezze giornate con te, nel rispetto  (per una volta) dei tuoi tempi e dei tuoi impegni?


Sì. Ti eri persa dei pezzi.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La prima.
> 
> 
> No lei vorrebbe andare a vivere dal nuovo compagno solo che lui ora ha i genitori in casa per qualche mese arrivati dall’estero.


Quindi il tema figlio fragile e’ superato?  
il fatto che ci  siano i genitori significa che non puoi andare perche’ le stanze sono occupate?


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. Separati, quindi.  Bene, se è ciò che volevano hanno fatto bene.  Come ti senti ora tu, davanti alla possibilità di poterlo frequentare con un attimo più di tranquillità  (immagino bene non davanti al figlio, questo almeno a me è chiaro), senza sotterfugi, senza troppe balle?


Beh direi molto meglio logicamente.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi il tema figlio fragile e’ superato?
> il fatto che ci  siano i genitori significa che non puoi andare perche’ le stanze sono occupate?


Allora, di certo non prenderebbe le valigie e andrebbe domattina ovviamente, quindi si prenderà comunque del tempo per vedere come dirlo al figlio.


----------



## Alberto (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ha stupito che lei potesse essere anche altro, oltre ciò che è con te.
> Hai presente quando si incrociano i cani? La vocetta che tiriamo fuori? Ecco è lo stesso. Lei ha incontrato uno che le ha tirato fuori una voce e una parte di lei diversa. Quella parte un po’ le è piaciuta  e un po’ l’ha spaventata o disgustata, comunque non è riuscita a integrarla.
> Ma a te non capita mai di vederti diverso?


Si brunetta, sopratutto in questi sei mesi, mi sono sentito diverso, ma anche “più persone” con più pensieri.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì. Ti eri persa dei pezzi.


Oh. Mi fa piacere per te, davvero  
Vedi di mettere al primo posto però tua figlia, lui non avrebbe mai portato il suo a dormire in albergo con una estranea  

Se poi, piano piano, le cose dovessero funzionare, sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola in questo tipo di storie


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

E il figlio, con la sua condizione delicata, starebbe con la madre e il nuovo compagno o con il padre?


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> E il figlio, con la sua condizione delicata, starebbe con la madre e il nuovo compagno o con il padre?


Io vorrei conoscere il nuovo fidanzato della moglie del gestore che si piglia in casa sia lei che il di lei figlio fragile. Da stringergli la mano … eccezione dell’eccezione .. e da menare la madre …


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Casualità o non non penso che farebbe bene ad andarci subito così pronti via. Tu lo faresti?
> Sì. Ti eri persa dei pezzi.


dovrei trovarmici per poter rispondere.
ma l’idea di andare a vivere DA una e non CON una mi fa venire abbastanza da vomitare.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io vorrei conoscere il nuovo fidanzato della moglie del gestore che si piglia in casa sia lei che il di lei figlio fragile. Da stringergli la mano … eccezione dell’eccezione .. e da menare la madre …


Prima non era fragile.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io vorrei conoscere il nuovo fidanzato della moglie del gestore che si piglia in casa sia lei che il di lei figlio fragile. Da stringergli la mano … eccezione dell’eccezione .. e da menare la madre …


Saranno (minimo) anni che sti due saranno andati avanti a tresche  
Più che altro non porterei, separandomi, mio figlio a casa di un altro.  E dubitoche lei, separandosi, rinunci ad avere un tetto  .
Voglio dire: il suo nuovo bello lo può frequentare anche stando a casa sua, almeno per un po'.  Poi se son rose fioriranno, e se son cachi ....


----------



## Vera (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non lo capisce (forse) chi non c’e’ passato .
> Ma anche se non ci sei passato credo che sia abbastanza scontato pensare che se tuo marito sceglie di mettere a repentaglio la famiglia per un’altra persona deve valerne la pena e li ti domandi cosa non gli bastava di te e per farlo guardi all ‘altra e confronti. Poi cavilli in un posto come questo e scopri che puo’ non essere cosi, ma non e’ che e’ tanto scontato un approccio razionale quando ti si spacca il cuore.


Mi associo al tuo pensiero, essendoci passata. Oggi posso dire che il "confronto" non ha senso ma sul momento viene naturale farsi mille domande e pippe mentali. Io mi sono andata a cercare la sua amante del momento perché volevo proprio vedere com'era fatta. Poi sono tornata in me, mi ha fatto tenerezza quella Vera ed ho anche riso pensandoci... ed ho visto tutto con occhi diversi. Penso sia un passaggio utile per uscirne fuori.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima non era fragile.


Non era fragile perché stava in una famiglia sana e unita. Si è infragilito dopo quando i genitori sono andati in crisi. Ho conosciuto diversi casi simili tra gli amici dei miei figli.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. Mi fa piacere per te, davvero
> Vedi di mettere al primo posto però tua figlia, lui non avrebbe mai portato il suo a dormire in albergo con una estranea
> 
> Se poi, piano piano, le cose dovessero funzionare, sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola in questo tipo di storie


Ma no non sarei l’eccezione. Ci sono tanti/ amanti che diventano poi ufficiali.



Venice30 ha detto:


> E il figlio, con la sua condizione delicata, starebbe con la madre e il nuovo compagno o con il padre?


In teoria con la madre.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io vorrei conoscere il nuovo fidanzato della moglie del gestore che si piglia in casa sia lei che il di lei figlio fragile. Da stringergli la mano … eccezione dell’eccezione .. e da menare la madre …


Beh quello poi vedranno loro. Sono scelte loro.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> dovrei trovarmici per poter rispondere.
> ma l’idea di andare a vivere DA una e non CON una mi fa venire abbastanza da vomitare.


Vabbè se lei avesse la casa di proprietà intendo.



Foglia ha detto:


> Saranno (minimo) anni che sti due saranno andati avanti a tresche


Può anche essere.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non era fragile perché stava in una famiglia sana e unita. Si è infragilito dopo quando i genitori sono andati in crisi. Ho conosciuto diversi casi simili tra gli amici dei miei figli.


Se tutti i figli di separati dovessero diventare fragili per questo motivo avremmo un mondo di fragili.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se tutti i figli di separati dovessero diventare fragili per questo motivo avremmo un mondo di fragili.


Non solo i separati.  Guarda quante famiglie stanno su con lo stucco.... Certo che la condizione ideale è avere mamma e papà che vanno d'accordo.  Ma non immagini minimamente (neppure io: sta cosa me la disse uno che di mestiere faceva è credo faccia ancora lo psichiatra) dietro certe "happy family "   . I miei separati non erano, ma non è che se sono sopravvissuta significa che abbiano fatto un bel lavoro eh.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se tutti i figli di separati dovessero diventare fragili per questo motivo avremmo un mondo di fragili.


E difatti lo abbiamo.
Anche se i separati divorziati faticano ad ammetterlo, i loro figli è statisticamente provato che mediamente incontrano maggiori difficoltà di socializzazione.
Faccio parte di una associazione che, senza dettagliare troppo, gestisce anche questi aspetti molto in voga negli ultimi anni ed abbiamo riscontrato che i bambini con maggiori difficoltà didattiche e di socializzazione, nei 14 comuni che seguiamo, provengono per la maggior parte da famiglie con genitori non conviventi. Che piaccia o meno così è.
Su tua figlia, i disastri che stai combinando ora li vedrai fra qualche anno, ovviamente.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E difatti lo abbiamo.
> Anche se i separati divorziati faticano ad ammetterlo, i loro figli è statisticamente provato che mediamente incontrano maggiori difficoltà di socializzazione.
> Faccio parte di una associazione che, senza dettagliare troppo, gestisce anche questi aspetti molto in voga negli ultimi anni ed abbiamo riscontrato che i bambini con maggiori difficoltà didattiche e di socializzazione, nei 14 comuni che seguiamo, provengono per la maggior parte da famiglie con genitori non conviventi. Che piaccia o meno così è.
> Su tua figlia, i disastri che stai combinando ora li vedrai fra qualche anno, ovviamente.


Semplicemente perché sui separati/divorziati c'è un focus maggiore.  È quindi più attenzione.  Mio figlio ha avuto un disagio: era nato ben prima della nostra separazione.  Lo abbiamo aiutato a superare quello, come ad accettare la separazione.  In tante famigliole unite i figli respirano problemi peggiori, ma niente deflagra, e rimane tutto più in latenza, per così dire.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché sui separati/divorziati c'è un focus maggiore.  È quindi più attenzione.  Mio figlio ha avuto un disagio: era nato ben prima della nostra separazione.  Lo abbiamo aiutato a superare quello, come ad accettare la separazione.  In tante famigliole unite i figli respirano problemi peggiori, ma niente deflagra, e rimane tutto più in latenza, per così dire.


Non funziona esattamente così. 
La nostra associazione fa analisi e dopo aver letto i risultati guarda le origini. 
Non il contrario.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Saranno (minimo) anni che sti due saranno andati avanti a tresche
> Più che altro non porterei, separandomi, mio figlio a casa di un altro.  E dubitoche lei, separandosi, rinunci ad avere un tetto  .
> Voglio dire: il suo nuovo bello lo può frequentare anche stando a casa sua, almeno per un po'.  Poi se son rose fioriranno, e se son cachi ....


Sempre che sia tutto vero.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se tu permetti di farti distruggere il matrimonio è perché magari non era più così solido. Se il lupo dei 3 porcellini soffia sulla casa di paglia essa va giù. Se soffia su quella di cemento logicamente no. Ecco fai conto che il lupo sia l’amante.


Ci mancava pure il lupo paragonato all’amante. 
E l’amante rappresentata come il lupo nella fiaba dei tre porcellini 

Ho letto le ultime news. Io non so quanto tu abbia potuto vedere di concreto, a fronte della dichiarazione di separazione, ma permettimi di dirti che da quanto hai raccontato non viene da escludere che sia una grande balla. E non te lo scrivo per spararti addosso ne per prenderti in giro, ma continui a fare l’anguilla scartando qualsiasi osservazione ti venga fatta.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non funziona esattamente così.
> La nostra associazione fa analisi e dopo aver letto i risultati guarda le origini.
> Non il contrario.


Forse perché oggi separarsi è una risposta abbastanza comune ad una situazione di disagio che comunque preesiste? Sai com'è, non credo che se non mi fossi separata avrei avuto un figlio più sereno


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Forse perché oggi separarsi è una risposta abbastanza comune ad una situazione di disagio che comunque preesiste? Sai com'è, non credo che se non mi fossi separata avrei avuto un figlio più sereno


Qui ti devo rispondere alla Etta: non si può mai saperlo.
E qui alla Brunetta: un caso non fa statistica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io con il mio ex ( lo so non eravamo sposati ma almeno vi faccio l’esempio ) mi sono lasciata senza che ci siano stati amanti di mezzo. Come molte altre coppie. Io non credo che un’amante pressante abbia il potere di “sfasciare” una famiglia. Ma comunque ripeto, se due persone si separano è perché comunque ci sono già altre cose in ballo, altrimenti un’amante non ha la bacchetta magica. Se io sono innamorata di mio marito ( ipotetico ), e con lui sto bene, non è di certo una terza persona che arriva che vuole che lo molli a far sì che io mi separi. Al contrario, invece, significa che quella terza persona è solamente la ciliegina sulla torta. E poi spesso, come dicevi anche te sopra, la decisione di separarsi deriva da entrambi senza vari amanti di mezzo.


Ci sono amanti che hanno un ruolo importante nello sfascio della famiglia. 
Ti ripeto spesso questo genere è talmente pressante che o si becca il ben servito perché dall'altra parte c'è uno con le idee molto chiare o se c'è uno un po più influenzabile salta il fosso


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Qui ti devo rispondere alla Etta: non si può mai saperlo.
> E qui alla Brunetta: un caso non fa statistica.


Eh.
Ma capisci anche tu che è un po' diverso parlare di figli DI SEPARATI, in quanto tali, o di figli che hanno vissuto situazioni problematiche, all'interno della famiglia. Rispetto alle quali problematiche, la separazione, oggi, è una soluzione abbastanza diffusa.  Sicuro sicuro che rispetto ai disagi rilevati la separazione sia CAUSA?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Beh, mica tanto.
> La prima porta la si apre prendendosi un amante, la seconda scegliendolo di questo tipo ,la terza non dandogli il benservito.





Varlam ha detto:


> No no, anche una risposta frammentata va bene.
> Se posso desumere da quanto scrivi, si è in un certo senso autorizzati a tradire quando il partner si rivela diverso e deludente da come si era presentato.
> Ma in questo caso l’ amante non avrebbe un ruolo positivo ?
> Il patto si può sempre ridiscutere o sciogliere, essere delusi o smettere di amare è lecito.
> ...


Non ho mai scritto di essere autorizzati perché non si va d'accordo con il coniuge. 
C'è gente che tradisce ed è soddisfatta della famiglia in toto. 
C'è chi trova fuori quello che non ha in casa. 
Il partner è li molto presente in entrambi i casi. 
E sinceramente vorrei più appartenere al primo caso che non al secondo, perché vorrebbe dire tradire per solo piacere. 

Comunque Non capisco cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Vero, ma non siamo neanche foglie in balia del vento. Sono tutte scelte.


Sono scelte tante volte fatte di pancia e non di testa. 
Chi le fa di testa non fa saltare la famiglia


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.
> Ma capisci anche tu che è un po' diverso parlare di figli DI SEPARATI, in quanto tali, o di figli che hanno vissuto situazioni problematiche, all'interno della famiglia. Rispetto alle quali problematiche, la separazione, oggi, è una soluzione abbastanza diffusa.  Sicuro sicuro che rispetto ai disagi rilevati la separazione sia CAUSA?


Non hai compreso. 
Rileggi quello che ho scritto.
Analisi.
Dato.
Origine.
Fine.
Le cause nelle nostre analisi non sono oggetto dell’analisi anche perché non siamo competenti per farle e nemmeno deputati.
Tuttavia abbiamo rilevato che un segmento di bambini di un gruppo di comuni lombardi, presentano tutti lo stesso identico problema e causalmente sono accomunati tutti (anzi non tutti ma il 72%) dalla medesima situazione famigliare, ossia genitori non conviventi.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh quello poi vedranno loro. Sono scelte loro.


Sono scelte che avrebbero un riflesso anche su di te. 
Specie se la tua vita è in stand-by in attesa che si smuova la sua, e per quanto tu possa messaggiare ogni giorno, e ogni tanto vi possiate vedere, la vita di coppia, lo stare insieme che tanto decanti, è altro. 
Se veramente lui ti ha detto che vuole avere un futuro con te, sarebbe lecito che tu fossi parte della pianificazione di un progetto futuro, poichè sarà il vostro progetto. Se lo farà lui sarà il suo, e tu sarai sempre l’amante. 
Se vuole farlo, inizia a farlo. Non è che ci siano tante altre strade. 
Però mi chiedo se tu veramente lo vorresti.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta la sai fare la lavatrice?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono scelte tante volte fatte di pancia e non di testa.
> Chi le fa di testa non fa saltare la famiglia


Non la fa saltare certo per l'amorazzo di turno.  Ma la può far saltare per tante altre ragioni, così come può decidere di non farlo perché in un quadrilocale ben accessoriato si sta meglio rispetto al monolocale.  È un discorso fatto tante volte.  Io per anni non ho visto l'incendio in casa, pure se mi sono ustionata. Un bel di,  non soltanto la pancia, ma pure la testa, è andata in una direzione


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono amanti che hanno un ruolo importante nello sfascio della famiglia.
> Ti ripeto spesso questo genere è talmente pressante che o si becca il ben servito perché dall'altra parte c'è uno con le idee molto chiare o se c'è uno un po più influenzabile salta il fosso


Uno che si separa per l’amante non usa il cervello.
Prima di sposarsi c’è il periodo del fidanzamento che consente di verificare la sostanza della relazione, oltre a superficialì affinità. Con un amante si può verificare ben poco.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non la fa saltare certo per l'amorazzo di turno.  Ma la può far saltare per tante altre ragioni, così come può decidere di non farlo perché in un quadrilocale ben accessoriato si sta meglio rispetto al monolocale.  È un discorso fatto tante volte.  Io per anni non ho visto l'incendio in casa, pure se mi sono ustionata. Un bel di,  non soltanto la pancia, ma pure la testa, è andata in una direzione


A volte salta anche perché il tradito non accetta il tradimento eh
Non è che i traditori poi decidono


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A volte salta anche perché il tradito non accetta il tradimento eh
> Non è che i traditori poi decidono


Chiaro anche questo.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non solo i separati.  Guarda quante famiglie stanno su con lo stucco.... Certo che la condizione ideale è avere mamma e papà che vanno d'accordo.  Ma non immagini minimamente (neppure io: sta cosa me la disse uno che di mestiere faceva è credo faccia ancora lo psichiatra) dietro certe "happy family "   . I miei separati non erano, ma non è che se sono sopravvissuta significa che abbiano fatto un bel lavoro eh.


Sì concordo. A volte è peggio nelle famiglie “normali”.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> E difatti lo abbiamo.
> Anche se i separati divorziati faticano ad ammetterlo, i loro figli è statisticamente provato che mediamente incontrano maggiori difficoltà di socializzazione.
> Faccio parte di una associazione che, senza dettagliare troppo, gestisce anche questi aspetti molto in voga negli ultimi anni ed abbiamo riscontrato che i bambini con maggiori difficoltà didattiche e di socializzazione, nei 14 comuni che seguiamo, provengono per la maggior parte da famiglie con genitori non conviventi. Che piaccia o meno così è.
> Su tua figlia, i disastri che stai combinando ora li vedrai fra qualche anno, ovviamente.


Ne prenderemo atto.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì concordo. A volte è peggio nelle famiglie “normali”.
> 
> 
> Ne prenderemo atto.


Invece fossi una brava madre dovresti prenderne atto oggi ed agire di conseguenza.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non hai compreso.
> Rileggi quello che ho scritto.
> Analisi.
> Dato.
> ...


Avevo capito.  Sottolineavo però il fatto che sicuramente ce ne sarà una parte in sofferenza  "per la separazione in sé ", e una parte in sofferenza "per cause rispetto alle quali la separazione è una mera conseguenza ". Poi esiste la "fatica" di essere in case "alterne",  la difficoltà  (oggi minore rispetto al passato) di rapportarti non solo coi compagni, ma anche con certi insegnanti che ti fanno disegnare fin dell'asilo la famiglia con mamma e papà che si tengono stretti la mano, e tante  altre cosine che ho dovuto affrontare sia pur indirettamente con mio figlio. L'ultima volta che l'ho fatto, piatta piatta, gli ho detto che so benissimo che dover affrontare il fatto di avere genitori separati è una sofferenza: mi ha guardata con una maturità incredibile, e mi ha detto  "Guarda, mamma, che questa cosa l'ho accettata". Non che sia il figlio "hakuna matata", eh. Recentemente mi ha fatto anzi scasinare un bel po'. Insieme ad altri tre compagni si è messo a prendere in giro un compagno, un po' cicciotto  (come se lui fosse un fuscello  ), e la cosa è degenerata anche in calci e pugni. Loro, convocati dal Preside, e noi dalla maestra.  Si dà il caso che il bambino preso in giro sia un po' il più fragile della classe (genitori conviventi, tanto per la cronaca). Morale, per farla breve, si è passato novembre e parte di dicembre con diverse punizioni, e per recuperare la condotta sa che a scuola dovrà comportarsi bene.  E ho dovuto rispiegargli un bel po' di cose anche sul bullismo, e sulla necessità di ragionare e di discernere SEMPRE usando la propria testa,e non quella del "branco". Tu pensi davvero che se in casa avesse avuto un modello comportamentale per cui il padre si sentiva (per lo meno) in diritto di impormi le sue decisioni  (tralasciando altro) sarebbe andata meglio? Ah: del "quartetto ", mi sono confrontata con tutte le madri (oltre a essermi scusata con quella della vittima). Una è sposata e la pensa come me. Idem quell'altra separata come me (noi ci frequentiamo e pure i papà, che li hanno portati a sciare insieme). L'unica che ha fatto letteralmente spalluccia (ero sbigottita)è stata la mamma del ragazzino che, in aggiunta a ciò che di brutto avevano fatto i nostri figli, aveva pure commentato con un "adesso ci divertiamo ". Lei è accoppiata.  Che dati posso ricavare da questa storia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma non saresti la causa. Saresti solo la ciliegina sulla torta. Leggi l’esempio del lupo.


Etta non sei la ciliegina.
Sei una palla al piede.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora, di certo non prenderebbe le valigie e andrebbe domattina ovviamente, quindi si prenderà comunque del tempo per vedere come dirlo al figlio.


Quindi separati un casa. 
Vivono tutti ancora sotto lo stesso tetto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi separati un casa.
> Vivono tutti ancora sotto lo stesso tetto


E lui a milano non c’è venuto ci metto la mano sul fuoco


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno che si separa per l’amante non usa il cervello.
> Prima di sposarsi c’è il periodo del fidanzamento che consente di verificare la sostanza della relazione, oltre a superficialì affinità. Con un amante si può verificare ben poco.


Qualcuno qui c'è stato. 
La presenza di figli spesso è un deterentw. 
Mia zia è stata fidanzata 10 anni e dopo 5 di matrimonio erano separati


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Avevo capito.  Sottolineavo però il fatto che sicuramente ce ne sarà una parte in sofferenza  "per la separazione in sé ", e una parte in sofferenza "per cause rispetto alle quali la separazione è una mera conseguenza ". Poi esiste la "fatica" di essere in case "alterne",  la difficoltà  (oggi minore rispetto al passato) di rapportarti non solo coi compagni, ma anche con certi insegnanti che ti fanno disegnare fin dell'asilo la famiglia con mamma e papà che si tengono stretti la mano, e tante  altre cosine che ho dovuto affrontare sia pur indirettamente con mio figlio. L'ultima volta che l'ho fatto, piatta piatta, gli ho detto che so benissimo che dover affrontare il fatto di avere genitori separati è una sofferenza: mi ha guardata con una maturità incredibile, e mi ha detto  "Guarda, mamma, che questa cosa l'ho accettata". Non che sia il figlio "hakuna matata", eh. Recentemente mi ha fatto anzi scasinare un bel po'. Insieme ad altri tre compagni si è messo a prendere in giro un compagno, un po' cicciotto  (come se lui fosse un fuscello  ), e la cosa è degenerata anche in calci e pugni. Loro, convocati dal Preside, e noi dalla maestra.  Si dà il caso che il bambino preso in giro sia un po' il più fragile della classe (genitori conviventi, tanto per la cronaca). Morale, per farla breve, si è passato novembre e parte di dicembre con diverse punizioni, e per recuperare la condotta sa che a scuola dovrà comportarsi bene.  E ho dovuto rispiegargli un bel po' di cose anche sul bullismo, e sulla necessità di ragionare e di discernere SEMPRE usando la propria testa,e non quella del "branco". Tu pensi davvero che se in casa avesse avuto un modello comportamentale per cui il padre si sentiva (per lo meno) in diritto di impormi le sue decisioni  (tralasciando altro) sarebbe andata meglio? Ah: del "quartetto ", mi sono confrontata con tutte le madri (oltre a essermi scusata con quella della vittima). Una è sposata e la pensa come me. Idem quell'altra separata come me (noi ci frequentiamo e pure i papà, che li hanno portati a sciare insieme). L'unica che ha fatto letteralmente spalluccia (ero sbigottita)è stata la mamma del ragazzino che, in aggiunta a ciò che di brutto avevano fatto i nostri figli, aveva pure commentato con un "adesso ci divertiamo ". Lei è accoppiata.  Che dati posso ricavare da questa storia?


Puoi ricavare come ti ho detto sopra, che un caso non fa statistica. Io difatti non ho scritto che tutti sono risultati così o tutti sono risultati cosa‘. Ho solo riportato un risultato secco. Un campione analizzato su 14 comuni, circa 25000 bambini. Poi di questi ognuno potrà dire la sua, tuttavia l’analisi riporta questo. Un filo comune tra una moltitudine di bambini in gran parte accomunati dal non avere genitori conviventi. Nient’altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi separati un casa.
> Vivono tutti ancora sotto lo stesso tetto


E sopra lo stesso letto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non la fa saltare certo per l'amorazzo di turno.  Ma la può far saltare per tante altre ragioni, così come può decidere di non farlo perché in un quadrilocale ben accessoriato si sta meglio rispetto al monolocale.  È un discorso fatto tante volte.  Io per anni non ho visto l'incendio in casa, pure se mi sono ustionata. Un bel di,  non soltanto la pancia, ma pure la testa, è andata in una direzione


L'incendio lo avevi visto, ma lo consideravi domabile.
Spesso si vuol salvare la cena carbonizzata, ma è un dato di fatto che è immangiabile.
Per quanto riguarda l'amorazzo di turno il matrimonio viene fatto saltare se scoperti o reo confessu.

Ho un'amica divorziata perché il marito l'ha lasciata per un'altra. Avevano da poco avuto anche un figlio.
Lei per anni ha sostenuto che non avrebbe mai fatto l'amante di un uomo sposato.
Invece la sua vita dai 45 in su è stata solo di fare l'amante.
Di uno, che tra l'altro lui era stato molto chiaro non andava d'accordo con la moglie ma non voleva separarsi dal figlio.
Lei è finita in psicoanalisi perché convinta che lui ci teneva alla loro relazione.
Lui l'ha scaricata in malo modo, quando ha sentito 
Una minima pressione


----------



## Venice30 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io vorrei conoscere il nuovo fidanzato della moglie del gestore che si piglia in casa sia lei che il di lei figlio fragile. Da stringergli la mano … eccezione dell’eccezione .. e da menare la madre …


Mah, stranissimo. Che in meno di 4 mesi sono successe tutte queste cose


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci mancava pure il lupo paragonato all’amante.
> E l’amante rappresentata come il lupo nella fiaba dei tre porcellini
> 
> Ho letto le ultime news. Io non so quanto tu abbia potuto vedere di concreto, a fronte della dichiarazione di separazione, ma permettimi di dirti che da quanto hai raccontato non viene da escludere che sia una grande balla. E non te lo scrivo per spararti addosso ne per prenderti in giro, ma continui a fare l’anguilla scartando qualsiasi osservazione ti venga fatta.


Ma tanto se è una balla comunque lo si vedrà nei prossimi mesi.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono amanti che hanno un ruolo importante nello sfascio della famiglia.
> Ti ripeto spesso questo genere è talmente pressante che o si becca il ben servito perché dall'altra parte c'è uno con le idee molto chiare o se c'è uno un po più influenzabile salta il fosso


Sì ma se l’altro è influenzabile significa che non sta poi così bene con la moglie/marito.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono scelte che avrebbero un riflesso anche su di te.
> Specie se la tua vita è in stand-by in attesa che si smuova la sua, e per quanto tu possa messaggiare ogni giorno, e ogni tanto vi possiate vedere, la vita di coppia, lo stare insieme che tanto decanti, è altro.
> Se veramente lui ti ha detto che vuole avere un futuro con te, sarebbe lecito che tu fossi parte della pianificazione di un progetto futuro, poichè sarà il vostro progetto. Se lo farà lui sarà il suo, e tu sarai sempre l’amante.
> Se vuole farlo, inizia a farlo. Non è che ci siano tante altre strade.
> Però mi chiedo se tu veramente lo vorresti.


Certo ma quello che vorrà fare la moglie comunque lo deciderà lei. Non può nessuno dirle di non andare da Tizio o da Caio o da Sempronio.



omicron ha detto:


> A volte salta anche perché il tradito non accetta il tradimento eh
> Non è che i traditori poi decidono


E meno male.



omicron ha detto:


> Etta la sai fare la lavatrice?


No di solito vado a lavarli al vicolo lavandai sui Navigli.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno che si separa per l’amante non usa il cervello.
> Prima di sposarsi c’è il periodo del fidanzamento che consente di verificare la sostanza della relazione, oltre a superficialì affinità. Con un amante si può verificare ben poco.


Ma ci sono anche amanti che diventano ufficiali e che poi stanno insieme tutta la vita.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Invece fossi una brava madre dovresti prenderne atto oggi ed agire di conseguenza.


Agire come?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Etta non sei la ciliegina.
> Sei una palla al piede.


Se lo fossi mi avrebbe già mollata da mo.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi separati un casa.
> Vivono tutti ancora sotto lo stesso tetto


Ma anche io col mio ex mica il giorno dopo ho preso e sono andata via così. C’è stato un periodo in cui eravamo ancora lì tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tanto se è una balla comunque lo si vedrà nei prossimi mesi.
> 
> 
> Sì ma se l’altro è influenzabile significa che non sta poi così bene con la moglie/marito.


No è influenzabile a priori, quando starà con l'amante, la ex moglie lo chiamerà enne volte e lui sarà disponibile. Perché gli dispiacera. 
Insomma sono eterni indecisi


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E lui a milano non c’è venuto ci metto la mano sul fuoco


Ok.



Venice30 ha detto:


> Mah, stranissimo. Che in meno di 4 mesi sono successe tutte queste cose


Evidentemente la cosa già bolliva in pentola. Per quello che io alla crisi ci credevo.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No è influenzabile a priori, quando starà con l'amante, la ex moglie lo chiamerà enne volte e lui sarà disponibile. Perché gli dispiacera.
> Insomma sono eterni indecisi


Dipende se anche la moglie ha un’altra persona pure lei.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Anche mia nonna se aveva le ruote era un carretto


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende se anche la moglie ha un’altra persona pure lei.


A prescindere che la moglie abbia o meno un altro, dovrai accettare che verrà chiamato come ti hanno scritto sopra  enne volte. Ad una persona a me vicina è successo, e alla fine si sono lasciati perché lei, amante, era gelosa della moglie, avevano tre figli da “smezzarsi” capisci che non è semplice.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> A prescindere che la moglie abbia o meno un altro, dovrai accettare che verrà chiamato come ti hanno scritto sopra  enne volte. Ad una persona a me vicina è successo, e alla fine si sono lasciati perché lei, amante, era gelosa della moglie, avevano tre figli da “smezzarsi” capisci che non è semplice.


Ma solo quelli che conosco io dei figli se ne sbattono?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> Evidentemente la cosa già bolliva in pentola. Per quello che io alla crisi ci credevo.


Già il fatto che non ribatti significa che è vero e anche io non credo che dal nulla sia uscita la decisione di separarsi e che lei ha un’altra 
Combinazione da quando doveva salire per il derby e ti ha dato buca, per non dirlo hai iniziato a raccontare di separazione improvvisa e altro


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho mai scritto di essere autorizzati perché non si va d'accordo con il coniuge.
> C'è gente che tradisce ed è soddisfatta della famiglia in toto.
> C'è chi trova fuori quello che non ha in casa.
> Il partner è li molto presente in entrambi i casi.
> ...


E allora continui a glissare. Dai un giudizio negativo sull’amante, pur avendolo o avendolo avuto , ma non ci dici chiaramente quello sul traditore. Va bene anche cosí.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Puoi ricavare come ti ho detto sopra, che un caso non fa statistica. Io difatti non ho scritto che tutti sono risultati così o tutti sono risultati cosa‘. Ho solo riportato un risultato secco. Un campione analizzato su 14 comuni, circa 25000 bambini. Poi di questi ognuno potrà dire la sua, tuttavia l’analisi riporta questo. Un filo comune tra una moltitudine di bambini in gran parte accomunati dal non avere genitori conviventi. Nient’altro.


Ok. Stando a quella statistica  (e volendola di molto semplificare) il restante 28% dei bambini con quel problema (che non conosco, ma che evidentemente ha origini riconosciute nel tessuto familiare) appartiene alla schiera di quelle famiglie che si vogliono un gran bene coi coltelli nascosti dietro la schiena, perché magari non hanno potuto separarsi o fanno parte del  "boia chi molla"!, o peggio ancora della disfunzionalita' si nutrono a piene mani.

(Avevo comunque inteso come era stato estratto il dato: dicevo solo di fare attenzione al fatto che la separazione a volte è una conseguenza migliorativa per la vita di tutti, figli compresi  , che se hanno problemi connessi con l'attaccamento o altro non necessariamente lì hanno A CAUSA della separazione.  Tutto qui anche per me  ).


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche mia nonna se aveva le ruote era un carretto


Non c’entra nulla.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> A prescindere che la moglie abbia o meno un altro, dovrai accettare che verrà chiamato come ti hanno scritto sopra  enne volte. Ad una persona a me vicina è successo, e alla fine si sono lasciati perché lei, amante, era gelosa della moglie, avevano tre figli da “smezzarsi” capisci che non è semplice.


Vabbè con 3 figli effettivamente è più dura.  


omicron ha detto:


> Ma solo quelli che conosco io dei figli se ne sbattono?


Che poi non è mica sbattersene eh. Un può fare benissimo tutto volendo.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Già il fatto che non ribatti significa che è vero e anche io non credo che dal nulla sia uscita la decisione di separarsi e che lei ha un’altra
> Combinazione da quando doveva salire per il derby e ti ha dato buca, per non dirlo hai iniziato a raccontare di separazione improvvisa e altro


Non penso che uno si inventi una separazione così a caso. Perché tanto poi viene fuori.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ok. Stando a quella statistica  (e volendola di molto semplificare) il restante 28% dei bambini con quel problema (che non conosco, ma che evidentemente ha origini riconosciute nel tessuto familiare) appartiene alla schiera di quelle famiglie che si vogliono un gran bene coi coltelli nascosti dietro la schiena, perché magari non hanno potuto separarsi o fanno parte del  "boia chi molla"!, o peggio ancora della disfunzionalita' si nutrono a piene mani.
> 
> (Avevo comunque inteso come era stato estratto il dato: dicevo solo di fare attenzione al fatto che la separazione a volte è una conseguenza migliorativa per la vita di tutti, figli compresi  , che se hanno problemi connessi con l'attaccamento o altro non necessariamente lì hanno A CAUSA della separazione.  Tutto qui anche per me  ).


È ovvio che vivere in una famiglia “unita” non impedisca di avere problemi, ma avere i genitori separati che (purtroppo), spesso sanno solo usare i figli, di sicuro non è meglio 
Poi ci sono le eccezioni


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma tanto se è una balla comunque lo si vedrà nei prossimi mesi.


Perchè pensi nei prossimi mesi cambierà qualcosa, e non è che tu sei uno spettatore che assiste ad una fiction, sei parte di questo, ti senti parte, ti senti insieme a lui.
E comunque dai sempre risposte evasive. Possiamo per una volta considerare quella che è l’impressione di tanti utenti, diversi, che in altre tematiche si scornano e sbeccano e invece bene o male a fronte dei tuoi racconti, la percezione diffusa è che IL GESTORE TI DICA UNA MAREA DI BALLE, IN PILA UNA DIETRO L’ALTRA, e che questo non sia dettato da odio o antipatia nei tuoi riguardi?
Dimmi cosa ti impedisce di valutare questo, cosa ti frena. Io un’idea ce l’ho, però vorrei me lo dicessi tu.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo ma quello che vorrà fare la moglie comunque lo deciderà lei. Non può nessuno dirle di non andare da Tizio o da Caio o da Sempronio.


A quanto ho letto no, la decisione della moglie ora è legata ai genitori del presunto nuovo compagno. 
Tutto un giro di gente, che manco conosci, di cui non sai niente, che alla fine incide nella tua vita, tua e di questo tuo compagno apparente (il gestore).

[Ho diviso i messaggi altrimenti Etta mi risponde solo a questo]


----------



## patroclo (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ma davvero il G. non è venuto a Milano per la partita? 
Un po' che non seguivo la telenovelas ...perso qualcosa?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non c’entra nulla.
> 
> 
> Vabbè con 3 figli effettivamente è più dura.
> ...


Se è vero sarà gia venuto da te per tanti weekend


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma solo quelli che conosco io dei figli se ne sbattono?


Conosci brutte persone 
Un mio vicino di casa, ha lasciato la moglie con due figli per l’amante conosciuta 4/5 mesi fa. Il mondo è bello perché vario.
Alla fine lui diceva di non amare più la moglie, ma dei bambini continua ad occuparsene e a vederli quasi tutti i giorni. Sono scelte di vita.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Conosci brutte persone
> Un mio vicino di casa, ha lasciato la moglie con due figli per l’amante conosciuta 4/5 mesi fa. Il mondo è bello perché vario.
> Alla fine lui diceva di non amare più la moglie, ma dei bambini continua ad occuparsene e a vederli quasi tutti i giorni. Sono scelte di vita.


Io lo conosco perché se li sono sposati le mie amiche e conoscenti 
Ma se parli con loro dicono che ai figli vogliono bene
A patto di non cacciare un soldo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non c’entra nulla.
> 
> 
> Vabbè con 3 figli effettivamente è più dura.
> ...


Su questo non sono d’accordo. Una mia amica sta vivendo una situazione simile. Dopo 5 anni lui si sta separando ( io non ci credo) ma per ora la tiene fuori da tutto così dice, dopo che lo ha aspettato per anni. Secondo me tiene le distanze perché così può giocarsi meglio le sue carte, se l’avesse sempre addosso sarebbe limitato.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io lo conosco perché se li sono sposati le mie amiche e conoscenti
> Ma se parli con loro dicono che ai figli vogliono bene
> A patto di non cacciare un soldo


 perciò non li mantengono!! Un modo strano di dimostrare il bene.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'incendio lo avevi visto, ma lo consideravi domabile.
> Spesso si vuol salvare la cena carbonizzata, ma è un dato di fatto che è immangiabile.
> Per quanto riguarda l'amorazzo di turno il matrimonio viene fatto saltare se scoperti o reo confessu.
> 
> ...


Per la tua amica, anzitutto, mi dispiace. Spero che la terapia le sia servita per capire come, nella vita, avesse BEN ALTRO che  "fare l'amante " . Che, con un figlio, magari un lavoro, qualche hobby, etc., fare l'amante deve essere una parentesi giocosa, e se sorgono problemi.... "baci baci" 

Io no. Ti sembrerà strano, ma l'incendio non lo avevo percepito.  Mi sono bruciata bene, eh. Ma.... provo a spiegare, non sono sicura che arriverà, ma ci provo lo stesso  (è difficile). È stato come se la mia testa non ascoltasse nessun segnale del corpo.  Stavo male, ero depressa, ma se il medico mi domandava il perché.... io ero pronta a "sfilare" un sacco di balle  Il lavoro coi suoi problemi, il recente trasloco, il figlio che non arrivava.... Problemi con l'ex? Si, dai, qualcuno, ma roba normale.  I genitori mi stavano vicino (sempre domanda del dottore)? sì , beh, loro erano vicini anche se non lo dimostravano molto, ma insomma c'erano. Ginevra, io dentro di me avevo un inferno. Io ho visto il Male. Malgrado questo, passati due anni di farmaci, mi sono tirata su, dopo un po' è arrivato il figlio, e il resto è storia che già sapete 
Ma l'incendio, sì insomma, era stata più o meno sfiga  Roba superata per la mia testa (per la mia pancia, no), una brutta malattia.... non dico piovuta giù dal cielo, ma quasi.  FINCHÉ (dopo una gravidanza passata a rendermi conto che a lui di me fregasse ben poco in quanto persona) mi trovai responsabile di un altro che non fossi me stessa.  E lì ebbi la forza di aprire gli occhi, di riguardare la me incenerire, di constatare di come il fuoco stesse crepitando ancora, di VERIFICARE che per lui un'altra mia caduta in depressione sarebbe stata sì una scocciatura, ma anche un modo per avvalorare la sua teoria  "che tanto fossi matta",   e tante belle cose ancora  (che adesso non sto a ripetere). Fu solo in quel momento che non solo vidi l'incendio, ma provai una strana pietà, mista a rabbia, per quell'esserino in precedenza già carbonizzato, ma riuscii (sbagliato eh, ma mi servì  ) a convogliare quella rabbia verso di lui. Fino a quando, dopo una separazione altrettanto infernale, non sono riuscita piano piano a lasciarla andare, quella rabbia.  Credo di avere perso una ventina d'anni di vita, se così non fosse sarebbe un miracolo


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè pensi nei prossimi mesi cambierà qualcosa, e non è che tu sei uno spettatore che assiste ad una fiction, sei parte di questo, ti senti parte, ti senti insieme a lui.
> E comunque dai sempre risposte evasive. Possiamo per una volta considerare quella che è l’impressione di tanti utenti, diversi, che in altre tematiche si scornano e sbeccano e invece bene o male a fronte dei tuoi racconti, la percezione diffusa è che IL GESTORE TI DICA UNA MAREA DI BALLE, IN PILA UNA DIETRO L’ALTRA, e che questo non sia dettato da odio o antipatia nei tuoi riguardi?
> Dimmi cosa ti impedisce di valutare questo, cosa ti frena. Io un’idea ce l’ho, però vorrei me lo dicessi tu.


Se vuoi valuto anche questa cosa però è una balla troppo gigante per essere portata avanti. Non è che mi sta dicendo che è a casa sul divano e invece è fuori a divertirsi. Sono cose che vengono fuori anche perché lo sanno quasi tutti ormai. Quindi quando sarò giù comunque ne parleranno siccome frequentiamo anche le stesse persone.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A quanto ho letto no, la decisione della moglie ora è legata ai genitori del presunto nuovo compagno.
> Tutto un giro di gente, che manco conosci, di cui non sai niente, che alla fine incide nella tua vita, tua e di questo tuo compagno apparente (il gestore).
> 
> [Ho diviso i messaggi altrimenti Etta mi risponde solo a questo]


Sì Marjanna ok ma sarebbe stata comunque troppo affrettata ugualmente ad uscire di casa di punto in bianco. No? Tu lo faresti?



patroclo ha detto:


> Ma davvero il G. non è venuto a Milano per la partita?
> Un po' che non seguivo la telenovelas ...perso qualcosa?


Per la partita no.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è vero sarà gia venuto da te per tanti weekend


Lo saprò nei prossimi giorni quando vedrò cosa diranno le persone. Vi dirò.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Su questo non sono d’accordo. Una mia amica sta vivendo una situazione simile. Dopo 5 anni lui si sta separando ( io non ci credo) ma per ora la tiene fuori da tutto così dice, dopo che lo ha aspettato per anni. Secondo me tiene le distanze perché così può giocarsi meglio le sue carte, se l’avesse sempre addosso sarebbe limitato.


Sì ma che senso ha così?


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque per l’appunto lì nello stesso posto, un albergatore è stato beccato con l’amante qualche tempo fa, e ora vivono insieme. Cioè lui e l’ex amante ora diventata ufficiale.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È ovvio che vivere in una famiglia “unita” non impedisca di avere problemi, ma avere i genitori separati che (purtroppo), spesso sanno solo usare i figli, di sicuro non è meglio
> Poi ci sono le eccezioni


Omi, sul fatto che per i bambini sia meglio avere una famiglia di genitori conviventi che insegnano loro cosa sia il voler bene e il volersi bene, con rispetto, amore, progetti comuni etc, non ci piove.
Ma non è la separazione (non solo quella) che fa "usare " i figli. Lo può fare eh, almeno inizialmente, per questioni legate alla casa e al mantenimento. Io (come tanti altri) sono stata USATA da mia madre, che nel giocare il ruolo della "poramama mai una gioia " non si è fatta scrupolo alcuno a dirmi che stava insieme a uno stronzo  (mio padre, ndr) PER ME . Tanto così, per fare un esempio. 
Ma potrei proseguire a oltranza. Se - poi - dobbiamo dare credito anche a una certa forma di "bigottismo ", di matrice cattolica (non mi sto riferendo a te) per il quale, come avveniva maggiormente in passato, tutto deve essere sopportato, ma la famiglia guai a chi la tocca, non mi stupisco nemmeno che certi risultati  (Pinco a onor del vero lì ha riportati per come estratti, con tutti i dubbi del caso sui cd. rapporti causa/effetto) diventino figli di separati=bambini problematici, come se lo fossero per un effetto quasi "magico" della separazione.  Eh vabbè, che vuoi che ti dica, un tempo magari questi bambini stavano in famiglie come la mia, bastava levarsi di torno ogni forma di autocritica e far vedere all'esterno che non solo il proprio figlio andava pulito e lavato, ma che in casa aveva due genitori che si volevano taaaaaaanto bene!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Qualcuno qui c'è stato.
> La presenza di figli spesso è un deterentw.
> Mia zia è stata fidanzata 10 anni e dopo 5 di matrimonio erano separati


C’è sempre la possibilità che poi non funzioni. Ma vedersi da amanti è proprio limitato.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è vero sarà gia venuto da te per tanti weekend


Ovvio ora è libero e gli stabilimenti balneari sono chiusi. Accordandosi con la moglie per la gestione del figlio pure in settimana può prendersi qualche giorno. Tu per il tuo futuro compagno ufficiale non lo faresti se innamorata? Io si!


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Omi, sul fatto che per i bambini sia meglio avere una famiglia di genitori conviventi che insegnano loro cosa sia il voler bene e il volersi bene, con rispetto, amore, progetti comuni etc, non ci piove.
> Ma non è la separazione (non solo quella) che fa "usare " i figli. Lo può fare eh, almeno inizialmente, per questioni legate alla casa e al mantenimento. Io (come tanti altri) sono stata USATA da mia madre, che nel giocare il ruolo della "poramama mai una gioia " non si è fatta scrupolo alcuno a dirmi che stava insieme a uno stronzo  (mio padre, ndr) PER ME . Tanto così, per fare un esempio.
> Ma potrei proseguire a oltranza. Se - poi - dobbiamo dare credito anche a una certa forma di "bigottismo ", di matrice cattolica (non mi sto riferendo a te) per il quale, come avveniva maggiormente in passato, tutto deve essere sopportato, ma la famiglia guai a chi la tocca, non mi stupisco nemmeno che certi risultati  (Pinco a onor del vero lì ha riportati per come estratti, con tutti i dubbi del caso sui cd. rapporti causa/effetto) diventino figli di separati=bambini problematici, come se lo fossero per un effetto quasi "magico" della separazione.  Eh vabbè, che vuoi che ti dica, un tempo magari questi bambini stavano in famiglie come la mia, bastava levarsi di torno ogni forma di autocritica e far vedere all'esterno che non solo il proprio figlio andava pulito e lavato, ma che in casa aveva due genitori che si volevano taaaaaaanto bene!


Tuo padre invece cosa pensava di tua madre? Si è mai saputo?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'incendio lo avevi visto, ma lo consideravi domabile.
> Spesso si vuol salvare la cena carbonizzata, ma è un dato di fatto che è immangiabile.
> Per quanto riguarda l'amorazzo di turno il matrimonio viene fatto saltare se scoperti o reo confessu.
> 
> ...


Il problema della tua amica è di essere attratta solo da un certo tipo di uomini. Basti vedere il marito


----------



## patroclo (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Per la partita no.


Questa risposta vuol dire che è venuto a Milano in altre occasioni?
Ovviamente intendo per incontrare te ...
Se sì, quante volte? Per quanto tempo?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tuo padre invece cosa pensava di tua madre? Si è mai saputo?


Non ha fatto niente per farla smettere. 
Recentemente  (ti parlo di un paio di anni fa) di fronte all'ennesima cosa di trent'anni fa che mi è stata rinfacciato, ho tirato fuori io l'argomento.  Mi ha risposto  "eh no, così si rovinano le famiglie " . Mai saputo cosa ne pensasse all'epoca.  Se non a volte, quando litigavano, ogni tanto le diceva "e tu continua a fomentare la bambina ".


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì Marjanna ok ma sarebbe stata comunque troppo affrettata ugualmente ad uscire di casa di punto in bianco. No? Tu lo faresti?
> 
> 
> Per la partita no.
> ...


Il senso dovresti chiederlo a lui… ma possiamo immaginarlo. Una ragazza bella giovane e sempre disponibile, ti sembra poco


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Questa risposta vuol dire che è venuto a Milano in altre occasioni?
> Ovviamente intendo per incontrare te ...
> Se sì, quante volte? Per quanto tempo?


Patroclo curioso


----------



## patroclo (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Patroclo curioso


 ....aggiornamenti

Se lei si degnasse di dare risposte esaurienti, evitando la solita vaghezza ambigua, probabilmente sarei passato avanti senza nemmeno riaccorgermi della sua esistenza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Comunque per l’appunto lì nello stesso posto, un albergatore è stato beccato con l’amante qualche tempo fa, e ora vivono insieme. Cioè lui e l’ex amante ora diventata ufficiale.


Che culo!!!!....ma come fai a portare avanti il discorso che coppie nate così siano formate da persone felici di stare insieme? Non ti viene il dubbio che se non fosse stata scoperta la cosa non sarebbero mai stati insieme ufficialmente? È un po' come quelli che si mettono insieme perché parte una gravidanza indesiderata...resta sempre il dubbio di stare insieme non per volontà ma perché il destino ha scelto per loro...non è proprio il massimo....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ....aggiornamenti
> 
> Se lei si degnasse di dare risposte esaurienti, evitando la solita vaghezza ambigua, probabilmente sarei passato avanti senza nemmeno riaccorgermi della sua esistenza.


Ma figurati se è cambiato qualcosa o se lui si muove! Ci avrebbe raccontato che mutande avevano.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì Marjanna ok ma sarebbe stata comunque troppo affrettata ugualmente ad uscire di casa di punto in bianco. No? Tu lo faresti?
> 
> 
> Per la partita no.
> ...


Nel senso che a Milano non è mai venuto nonostante sia libero di muoversi come vuole?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende se anche la moglie ha un’altra persona pure lei.


Non cambia, anzi se lei si lascia sarà pure peggio


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> E allora continui a glissare. Dai un giudizio negativo sull’amante, pur avendolo o avendolo avuto , ma non ci dici chiaramente quello sul traditore. Va bene anche cosí.


Il traditore è traditore con tutte le colpe del caso. 
Cosa c'è da dire di più. 
Ho detto invece che l'amante non si può ritenere escluso da tutto questo se è al corrente che c'è di mezzo una famiglia. 
Ancora di più se l'amante opera intenzionalmente per far separare. 
Perché di rincoglioniti un giro c'è ne sono.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il traditore è traditore con tutte le colpe del caso.
> Cosa c'è da dire di più.
> Ho detto invece che l'amante non si può ritenere escluso da tutto questo se è al corrente che c'è di mezzo una famiglia.
> Ancora di più se l'amante opera intenzionalmente per far separare.
> Perché di rincoglioniti un giro c'è ne sono.


Però questo si pensa sempre dell’amante donna.
A me viene il dubbio che si immagini una sorta di arti manipolatorie insite nel femminile maligno...


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ovvio ora è libero e gli stabilimenti balneari sono chiusi. Accordandosi con la moglie per la gestione del figlio pure in settimana può prendersi qualche giorno. Tu per il tuo futuro compagno ufficiale non lo faresti se innamorata? Io si!


La moglie adesso parte qualche giorno per il Capodanno.



patroclo ha detto:


> Questa risposta vuol dire che è venuto a Milano in altre occasioni?
> Ovviamente intendo per incontrare te ...
> Se sì, quante volte? Per quanto tempo?


Sisì ovvio. Ma siamo andati fuori porta non siamo stati a Milano. Comunque un weekend.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Il senso dovresti chiederlo a lui… ma possiamo immaginarlo. Una ragazza bella giovane e sempre disponibile, ti sembra poco


Ma questa è una cosa che pensi te. Comunque grazie per il bella e giovane.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che culo!!!!....ma come fai a portare avanti il discorso che coppie nate così siano formate da persone felici di stare insieme? Non ti viene il dubbio che se non fosse stata scoperta la cosa non sarebbero mai stati insieme ufficialmente? È un po' come quelli che si mettono insieme perché parte una gravidanza indesiderata...resta sempre il dubbio di stare insieme non per volontà ma perché il destino ha scelto per loro...non è proprio il massimo....


Può anche essere che sia come dici tu. Quello lo si vedrà solo strada facendo. Comunque si vociferava che anche la moglie lo tradisse. Poi che sia vero o no non te lo so dire.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Nel senso che a Milano non è mai venuto nonostante sia libero di muoversi come vuole?


Ma certo ve lo avevo anche detto.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non cambia, anzi se lei si lascia sarà pure peggio


E perché? Vabbè spero anche per lei di no.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La moglie adesso parte qualche giorno per il Capodanno.
> 
> 
> Sisì ovvio. Ma siamo andati fuori porta non siamo stati a Milano. Comunque un weekend.
> ...


Io parlavo della mia amica non di te


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La moglie adesso parte qualche giorno per il Capodanno.
> 
> 
> Sisì ovvio. Ma siamo andati fuori porta non siamo stati a Milano. Comunque un weekend.


Con tua figlia?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Con tua figlia?


Rismetto di leggere.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Con tua figlia?


Non aizzare...


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rismetto di leggere.


Pure io


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rismetto di leggere.


Perché?


----------



## Varlam (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo si pensa sempre dell’amante donna.
> A me viene il dubbio che si immagini una sorta di arti manipolatorie insite nel femminile maligno...


Generalmente .
Ma ho capito che esiste anche l’amante-mago.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché?


Era riferito alla possibile risposta alla mia domanda


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La moglie adesso parte qualche giorno per il Capodanno.
> 
> 
> Sisì ovvio. Ma siamo andati fuori porta non siamo stati a Milano. Comunque un weekend.
> ...


E quindi è ancora più libero per dedicarsi a te! Non sei felice?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo si pensa sempre dell’amante donna.
> A me viene il dubbio che si immagini una sorta di arti manipolatorie insite nel femminile maligno...


Diciamo che le donne sono più zecche, sotto quell'aspetto. 

Fino ad oggi non mi è mai capitato di sentire un marito ritrovarsi con l'amante della moglie che pressa per farli lasciare. 
Mentre amanti donne che spingono per avere di più sì.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E perché? Vabbè spero anche per lei di no.


Come perché si sente sola e cerca di riallacciare


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quindi è ancora più libero per dedicarsi a te! Non sei felice?


Vabbè ma c’è pure il figlio quindi sicuro non h24.  


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Diciamo che le donne sono più zecche, sotto quell'aspetto.
> 
> Fino ad oggi non mi è mai capitato di sentire un marito ritrovarsi con l'amante della moglie che pressa per farli lasciare.
> Mentre amanti donne che spingono per avere di più sì.


No no io qualcuno ne ho sentito. Pochi ma ci sono.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come perché si sente sola e cerca di riallacciare


Vabbè non e’ che non si guarderebbero più in faccia. Rimangono comunque genitori di un ragazzo.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Generalmente .
> Ma ho capito che esiste anche l’amante-mago.


Bibidi bobidibù il marito o la moglie non esistono più.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma c’è pure il figlio quindi sicuro non h24.
> 
> No no io qualcuno ne ho sentito. Pochi ma ci sono.
> 
> ...


beh ma il figlio già ti conosce, cosa gli impedisce quindi di venire su qualche giorno dalla sua donna ufficiale prima che ricomincino le scuole…?


----------



## Alberto (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A volte salta anche perché il tradito non accetta il tradimento eh
> Non è che i traditori poi decidono


Esattamente. Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa. Io sono uno di quelli. Sono passati 6 mesi, non riesco a lasciarla ma la mia intenzione è quella. Sto cercando di farmene una ragione ma non posso vivere con il tarlo che mi mangia il cervello da quando mi sveglio a quando vado a dormire.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se vuoi valuto anche questa cosa però è una balla troppo gigante per essere portata avanti. Non è che mi sta dicendo che è a casa sul divano e invece è fuori a divertirsi. Sono cose che vengono fuori anche perché lo sanno quasi tutti ormai. Quindi quando sarò giù comunque ne parleranno siccome frequentiamo anche le stesse persone.


Ma quasi tutti chi... che vivete a chilometri di distanza. 
Che confronto hai, che sia concreto, e non per qualcosa riportato da lui.
E si valutalo Etta, perchè le balle "troppo giganti" per essere portate avanti, sono più comuni di quanto credi. 
Tu sei una ragazza, che da quanto racconti, si rapporta con lui tipo "un fiore". Sempre pronta ad essere presente quando può lui, comprensiva per ogni questione lo riguardi, vicina a fronte della fragilità del figlio, che lo desidera, vuole fare sesso con lui, che gli va dietro quando rogna da ragazzino (tipo la sua presunta gelosia), che si becca racconti su moglie, amici e parenti vari, tutta gente che lui HA SCELTO e continua a scegliere ogni giorno che continua a decidere di basare la propria vita su questa cerchia di persone. Ma ci sei anche tu, e se fossi cosi importante per lui saresti nella sua vita, non come ci stai ora, in un rapporto tramite binocolo.

Ma ti pare che solo dopo mesi, ti ha messo al corrente della situazione fragile del figlio, ti pare che in tutte le volte che ti ha chiamato mentre lo aveva accompagnato da qualche parte non sia mai uscito niente a riguardo? Sempre a dirti "oh amoruccio tesorino" (o simili, è solo per inquadratore una tono, una modalità). Guarda che quando parlo di menzogne, non dico necessariamente che lui sia cattivo, o malvagio, ma mediocre si.

Io ho letto di un uomo che parla al plurale con te, dicendo a te "dobbiamo stare attenti" quando la moglie pareva sospettasse qualcosa, un uomo che cosi facendo ti ha dichiarato di mentire, e saper calcolare e osservare per fare rimanere lei (la moglie) ferma al suo posto.
Ho letto di un uomo che non parla al figlio, ma gli parlerà, ci vuole tempo. Per il figlio? Ma il figlio non lo sa. Per lui il tempo di quanto potrà vivere questo inizierà quando il padre darà la comunicazione. Prima non esiste. Esisterà da quel momento. Semmai è a se stesso che da, eventualmente, quel tempo. Si da del tempo, statico, uguale alla vita di prima. Esattamente come con la moglie, che doveva rimanere ferma. 
E perchè? A me viene una risposta logica, che non vuole, che in fondo non vuole. Altrimenti cosa stai a fare tutti sti giri. La paura di soffrire, del distacco, è sua di lui. Non di altre persone. Ma più probabilmente, non ha alcuna intenzione e reale slancio a voler altro da te, di diverso da quanto già ottiene.
Quindi anche le balle dette a te, hanno una funzione di staticità.

Può essere abbia sbagliato qualcosa, perchè hai fatto inizialmente un topic talmente lungo che ad un certo punto è diventato impossibile seguirlo per leggere gli elementi essenziali, e se hai aggiornato nel tempo chissà in che mare di altri post si son persi i messaggi. Ma gli elementi non è che devo averli io, li hai tu, devi solo tirare i fili e unirli. 
Tu non sei più una persona nuova, dopo un anno. Ti conosce. Questo significa che una risposta (interna, non solo esterna) rispetto ad una comunicazione può essere prevedibile.


----------



## Sabina (27 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Grazie Sabina. Sei una grande. Mi hai fatto riflettere molto. In effetti ha scritto cose giuste, vere e profonde. Hai scritto anche una verità sull’ “ego”, in effetti mi immedesimo, non so se riuscirò a superare questa cosa, sono molto confuso e per questo non voglio fare passi avventati, prima di decidere voglio avere una sicurezza di essere lucido. Mi sento nel limbo (come vedi dal mio nick), non riesco a prendere una decisione, una via e la mia testa è su un ottovolante, un momento penso che non posso e non voglio lasciarla, che ci amiamo e stiamo bene insieme, ma un attimo dopo, il cervello riceve uno “tsunami”, inizio a pensare che è stata con un altro uomo in motel, penso che mi ha ingannato vedendosi (anche se solo per qualche bacio) in auto all’ uscita del centro sportivo e per una decina di minuti ogni tanto per un mese e mezzo…. Penso che tornava a casa e mangiavamo insieme, con i nostri figli, penso che andavamo fuori a cena, al cinema, a ballare, ecc….e al ritorno facevamo L’ amore…. E allora penso di lasciarla…… ma… se in un momento di mia crisi, lei si avvicina, mi accarezza, mi bacia, capita anche che finiamo con il l’ amore. Insomma ….. il mio cuore vuole fortemente restare con lei… la mia testa delle volte vuole la stessa cosa ma altre volte, vuole farla finita.


Non avete considerato di fare un paio di incontri con un terapeuta? Se dopo alcuni mesi hai ancora questi pensieri, io te li consiglio. Megliio un terapeuta con formazione sistemico-relazionale che ha una formazione più specifica. Se davvero vi lega l’amore, con un piccolo aiuto forse riuscirete ad uscire da questa crisi con una complicità nuova. La coppia di prima non esiste più, entrambi non siete più quelli di prima. Potete solo evolvere in una relazione nuova. Il rancore e la rabbia ti fanno restare bloccato, è l’amore che deve guidare, se c’è ancora. Ma se non c’è più non far diventare questa sbandata di tua moglie il capro espiatorio.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> Esattamente. Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa. Io sono uno di quelli. Sono passati 6 mesi, non riesco a lasciarla ma la mia intenzione è quella. Sto cercando di farmene una ragione ma non posso vivere con il tarlo che mi mangia il cervello da quando mi sveglio a quando vado a dormire.


Te l’ho già detto. Il tarlo riguarda te. Se ti senti confuso, vai in terapia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma quasi tutti chi... che vivete a chilometri di distanza.
> Che confronto hai, che sia concreto, e non per qualcosa riportato da lui.
> E si valutalo Etta, perchè le balle "troppo giganti" per essere portate avanti, sono più comuni di quanto credi.
> Tu sei una ragazza, che da quanto racconti, si rapporta con lui tipo "un fiore". Sempre pronta ad essere presente quando può lui, comprensiva per ogni questione lo riguardi, vicina a fronte della fragilità del figlio, che lo desidera, vuole fare sesso con lui, che gli va dietro quando rogna da ragazzino (tipo la sua presunta gelosia), che si becca racconti su moglie, amici e parenti vari, tutta gente che lui HA SCELTO e continua a scegliere ogni giorno che continua a decidere di basare la propria vita su questa cerchia di persone. Ma ci sei anche tu, e se fossi cosi importante per lui saresti nella sua vita, non come ci stai ora, in un rapporto tramite binocolo.
> ...


Troppo lungo.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì Marjanna ok ma sarebbe stata comunque troppo affrettata ugualmente ad uscire di casa di punto in bianco. No? Tu lo faresti?


Etta tu hai detto che si sono separati. Cosa si son separati a fare allora, per continuare a convivere?
Il gestore, da separato, non può proseguire la sua vita in funziona dei genitori del presunto fidanzato di lei.
Non ti pare che, ogni volta, ci siano troppe persone in mezzo? 




Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma c’è pure il figlio quindi sicuro non h24.


Ecco, ti ha già messo il paletto. 
Per questo ti ha detto della moglie, il resto lo hai fatto tu. Prevedibilità.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Troppo lungo.


Ce ne sarebbe una breve, però.... meglio di no.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Etta tu hai detto che si sono separati. Cosa si son separati a fare allora, per continuare a convivere?
> Il gestore, da separato, non può proseguire la sua vita in funziona dei genitori del presunto fidanzato di lei.
> Non ti pare che, ogni volta, ci siano troppe persone in mezzo?
> 
> ...


Tanto non ti segue.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto non ti segue.


Non la leggevo da tempo, vien da provarci


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non la leggevo da tempo, vien da provarci


Lo so. Ci ricadiamo tutti.
È coazione a ripetere.


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> beh ma il figlio già ti conosce, cosa gli impedisce quindi di venire su qualche giorno dalla sua donna ufficiale prima che ricomincino le scuole…?


Su dove?



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma quasi tutti chi... che vivete a chilometri di distanza.
> Che confronto hai, che sia concreto, e non per qualcosa riportato da lui.
> E si valutalo Etta, perchè le balle "troppo giganti" per essere portate avanti, sono più comuni di quanto credi.
> Tu sei una ragazza, che da quanto racconti, si rapporta con lui tipo "un fiore". Sempre pronta ad essere presente quando può lui, comprensiva per ogni questione lo riguardi, vicina a fronte della fragilità del figlio, che lo desidera, vuole fare sesso con lui, che gli va dietro quando rogna da ragazzino (tipo la sua presunta gelosia), che si becca racconti su moglie, amici e parenti vari, tutta gente che lui HA SCELTO e continua a scegliere ogni giorno che continua a decidere di basare la propria vita su questa cerchia di persone. Ma ci sei anche tu, e se fossi cosi importante per lui saresti nella sua vita, non come ci stai ora, in un rapporto tramite binocolo.
> ...


Ma io non vi ho detto che non ero al corrente della fragilità del figlio. Semplicemente non era mai uscita con voi questa cosa e non l’ho mai raccontato. Però adesso lasciando perdere questo particolare rispondo alle domande.

Lui ha detto che tutta la sua cerchia ormai sa di questa cosa. Bene, quando adesso andrò giù e capiterà che ci sarà qualcuno di loro ( tipo qualche amico eccc… ) vediamo se verrà fuori qualcosa e se questa cosa è vera. Se lo sanno anche loro a quel punto dubito che sia una cavolata no?

Per quanto riguarda ciò che vuole da me anche lì non avrebbe senso mentire, perché prima o poi si troverà di fronte al fatto compiuto, e le cose verranno fuori. Ripeto: le cose si vedranno a giochi fatti. Logico che detto così forse non è convincente ma bisogna esserci dentro secondo me.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Etta tu hai detto che si sono separati. Cosa si son separati a fare allora, per continuare a convivere?
> Il gestore, da separato, non può proseguire la sua vita in funziona dei genitori del presunto fidanzato di lei.
> Non ti pare che, ogni volta, ci siano troppe persone in mezzo?


Se al momento non può uscire di casa dove va in hotel?



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ecco, ti ha già messo il paletto.
> Per questo ti ha detto della moglie, il resto lo hai fatto tu. Prevedibilità.


È un tipico paletto di una persona separata con figlio. Ci vedremo di più ma logicamente ha anche lui. Come io la mia. Come penso farebbero tutti.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Ma lui non ha una casa in più? Perché la moglie temporaneamente non va li?


----------



## Etta (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma lui non ha una casa in più? Perché la moglie temporaneamente non va li?


Non ce l’ha più già da Ottobre.


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non ce l’ha più già da Ottobre.


E perché l’ha venduta?


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2022)

se tirate di nuovo fuori la storia della scema, vi ricordo che ho appena finito di vedere un documentario su Ivan IV  di Russia, che mi ha dato diversi spunti.  vedete che potete fare


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se tirate di nuovo fuori la storia della scema, vi ricordo che ho appena finito di vedere un documentario su Ivan IV  di Russia, che mi ha dato diversi spunti.  vedete che potete fare


Ti stavo aspettando


----------



## omicron (27 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se tirate di nuovo fuori la storia della scema, vi ricordo che ho appena finito di vedere un documentario su Ivan IV  di Russia, che mi ha dato diversi spunti.  vedete che potete fare


Sciupafeste


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma io non vi ho detto che non ero al corrente della fragilità del figlio. Semplicemente non era mai uscita con voi questa cosa e non l’ho mai raccontato. Però adesso lasciando perdere questo particolare rispondo alle domande.
> 
> Lui ha detto che tutta la sua cerchia ormai sa di questa cosa. Bene, quando adesso andrò giù e capiterà che ci sarà qualcuno di loro ( tipo qualche amico eccc… ) vediamo se verrà fuori qualcosa e se questa cosa è vera. Se lo sanno anche loro a quel punto dubito che sia una cavolata no?
> 
> ...


A me pareva che tu non ne sapessi nulla. Ma ricorderò male.
Il fatto Etta è che tutto quello che tu sai di lui, scricchiola. Non hai in mano niente di concreto. Neppure tu sei certa se sia realmente separato o meno, poichè come noi che leggiamo anche a te non viene naturale associare una convivenza, che continuerà non si sa quanto, ad un post separazione.
E poi, la sua cerchia chi sarebbero, e dove dovresti incontrarli, non ho capito. E’ inverno, la gente di mezza età sta a casa con le famiglie, al massimo portano i bambini a qualche evento di Natale, altrimenti son via, in vacanza da qualche parte.
Io comunque l’affidabilità sul compare di merende non ce la metterei.

Ma se non può uscire di casa perchè si è separato allora? Vedi che non ha senso?


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sciupafeste


lo so


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Spesso la presenza di un'amante  pressante  e fa precipitare la situazione.
> E sono diversi i casi dove si sono pentiti di aver lasciato la moglie.
> Il punto è che ci si dovrebbe lasciare senza che ci sia nessun rimpiazzò.
> Semplicemente con la lucidità di non poter continuare il matrimonio senza  l'influenza di alcuna infatuazione.


La mia amante, che era tale durante il mio matrimonio, e che poi è diventata la mia compagna nonché madre di mio figlio, non è mai stata particolarmente pressante.
Quello di stare insieme era un obiettivo comune e lo abbiamo raggiunto.
A posteriori, non mi pento di aver lasciato mia moglie, perché se ti innamori di un'altra e non hai figli lo puoi ancora fare senza particolari problemi.
Mi ero innamorato di un'altra donna e non amavo più mia moglie, e quell'infatuazione mi ha comunque fatto capire che io mia moglie non l'amavo più.


----------



## Etta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E’ inverno, la gente di mezza età sta a casa con le famiglie, al massimo portano i bambini a qualche evento di Natale, altrimenti son via, in vacanza da qualche parte.


E chi l’ha detto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per la tua amica, anzitutto, mi dispiace. Spero che la terapia le sia servita per capire come, nella vita, avesse BEN ALTRO che  "fare l'amante " . Che, con un figlio, magari un lavoro, qualche hobby, etc., fare l'amante deve essere una parentesi giocosa, e se sorgono problemi.... "baci baci"
> 
> Io no. Ti sembrerà strano, ma l'incendio non lo avevo percepito.  Mi sono bruciata bene, eh. Ma.... provo a spiegare, non sono sicura che arriverà, ma ci provo lo stesso  (è difficile). È stato come se la mia testa non ascoltasse nessun segnale del corpo.  Stavo male, ero depressa, ma se il medico mi domandava il perché.... io ero pronta a "sfilare" un sacco di balle  Il lavoro coi suoi problemi, il recente trasloco, il figlio che non arrivava.... Problemi con l'ex? Si, dai, qualcuno, ma roba normale.  I genitori mi stavano vicino (sempre domanda del dottore)? sì , beh, loro erano vicini anche se non lo dimostravano molto, ma insomma c'erano. Ginevra, io dentro di me avevo un inferno. Io ho visto il Male. Malgrado questo, passati due anni di farmaci, mi sono tirata su, dopo un po' è arrivato il figlio, e il resto è storia che già sapete
> Ma l'incendio, sì insomma, era stata più o meno sfiga  Roba superata per la mia testa (per la mia pancia, no), una brutta malattia.... non dico piovuta giù dal cielo, ma quasi.  FINCHÉ (dopo una gravidanza passata a rendermi conto che a lui di me fregasse ben poco in quanto persona) mi trovai responsabile di un altro che non fossi me stessa.  E lì ebbi la forza di aprire gli occhi, di riguardare la me incenerire, di constatare di come il fuoco stesse crepitando ancora, di VERIFICARE che per lui un'altra mia caduta in depressione sarebbe stata sì una scocciatura, ma anche un modo per avvalorare la sua teoria  "che tanto fossi matta",   e tante belle cose ancora  (che adesso non sto a ripetere). Fu solo in quel momento che non solo vidi l'incendio, ma provai una strana pietà, mista a rabbia, per quell'esserino in precedenza già carbonizzato, ma riuscii (sbagliato eh, ma mi servì  ) a convogliare quella rabbia verso di lui. Fino a quando, dopo una separazione altrettanto infernale, non sono riuscita piano piano a lasciarla andare, quella rabbia.  Credo di avere perso una ventina d'anni di vita, se così non fosse sarebbe un miracolo


Ingannavi te stessa, quando dici alla domanda del medico sfilata una serie di balle


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La mia amante, che era tale durante il mio matrimonio, e che poi è diventata la mia compagna nonché madre di mio figlio, non è mai stata particolarmente pressante.
> Quello di stare insieme era un obiettivo comune e lo abbiamo raggiunto.
> A posteriori, non mi pento di aver lasciato mia moglie, perché se ti innamori di un'altra e non hai figli lo puoi ancora fare senza particolari problemi.
> Mi ero innamorato di un'altra donna e non amavo più mia moglie, e quell'infatuazione mi ha comunque fatto capire che io mia moglie non l'amavo più.


Ma tia moglie l'hai mai amata?


----------



## Raul86 (28 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> bisogna vedere perché ti fai l'amante...se te lo fai per cercare di risolvere i problemi che hai in casa(errore madornale) a quel punto sono d'accordo con te diverso è il farsi l'amante solo per una questione di puro godimento...una cosa totalmente lontana dal matrimonio...a quel punto come ho più volte detto al primo accenno di casini in casa l'amante si saluta.


 Ricaduta? Ritornata dall'amante


----------



## Etta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *La mia amante, che era tale durante il mio matrimonio, e che poi è diventata la mia compagna nonché madre di mio figlio, non è mai stata particolarmente pressante.*
> Quello di stare insieme era un obiettivo comune e lo abbiamo raggiunto.
> A posteriori, non mi pento di aver lasciato mia moglie, perché se ti innamori di un'altra e non hai figli lo puoi ancora fare senza particolari problemi.
> Mi ero innamorato di un'altra donna e non amavo più mia moglie, e quell'infatuazione mi ha comunque fatto capire che io mia moglie non l'amavo più.


Ecco appunto un esempio di amante che diventa ufficiale. Sul grassesso soprattutto, anche perché Jim sinceramente, pressante o non pressante, se l’hai scelta è perché appunto sei innamorato, e l’avresti scelta comunque. Quindi appunto l’amante non ha potere decisionale ma è la persona sposata che sceglie. Comunque bel lieto fine davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ecco appunto un esempio di amante che diventa ufficiale. Sul grassesso soprattutto, anche perché Jim sinceramente, pressante o non pressante, se l’hai scelta è perché appunto sei innamorato, e l’avresti scelta comunque. Quindi appunto l’amante non ha potere decisionale ma è la persona sposata che sceglie. Comunque bel lieto fine davvero.


Infatti si stanno lasciando


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ecco appunto un esempio di amante che diventa ufficiale. Sul grassesso soprattutto, anche perché Jim sinceramente, pressante o non pressante, se l’hai scelta è perché appunto sei innamorato, e l’avresti scelta comunque. Quindi appunto l’amante non ha potere decisionale ma è la persona sposata che sceglie. *Comunque bel lieto fine davvero.*


Guarda che è stato più semplice con la prima moglie perchè non c'erano figli di mezzo, tutto più semplice.

con i figli è tutt'altra storia..... lo scoprirai appena suo figlio conoscerà la "verità", la tua esistenza e quella di tua figlia.

Inoltre..... il grassetto te lo potevi risparmiare vista la situazione nella quale si trova oggi Jim


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti si stanno lasciando


Davvero? 
Uffa…ma il lieto fine mai?


----------



## omicron (28 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti si stanno lasciando


ma se è quello che vogliono per essere felici, sempre lieto fine è


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Ricaduta? Ritornata dall'amante


diciamo che ci sono stati dei momenti in cui è prevalsa l'attrazione fisica...ma io non sono più la stessa...ormai ho visto tutto quello che avevo da vedere e per me sta sempre più diventando una persona a cui voglio un bene dell'anima ma da cui mi sto allontanando sempre più come amante...il mio problema principale è che non vorrei rinunciare a lui ma non so gestire il fatto che siamo stati extra...con mio marito va bene, sto passando un buon periodo, devo capire come muovermi.


----------



## ologramma (28 Dicembre 2022)

non vorrei rinunciare a lui ma non so gestire il fatto che siamo stati extra...con mio marito va bene

quindi è rimasta più di una semplice amicizia  leggendo queste tue parole , sai che mi fa pensare  se lui , cioè il tuo extra ci provasse di nuovo , tu cosa faresti ?


----------



## Foglia (28 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ingannavi te stessa, quando dici alla domanda del medico sfilata una serie di balle


Non so perché ma non mi arrivano tutte le notifiche, per cui non avevo letto la tua risposta. 

Assolutamente sì, tutto ma il fallimento del mio matrimonio non doveva neanche essere pronunciato.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ecco appunto un esempio di amante che diventa ufficiale. Sul grassesso soprattutto, anche perché Jim sinceramente, pressante o non pressante, se l’hai scelta è perché appunto sei innamorato, e l’avresti scelta comunque. Quindi appunto l’amante non ha potere decisionale ma è la persona sposata che sceglie. Comunque bel lieto fine davvero.


Eravamo entrambi sposati, sia io che la mia amante.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma tia moglie l'hai mai amata?


Si ma in modo differente.
Sicuramente ero più amato di quanto io amassi lei.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non vorrei rinunciare a lui ma non so gestire il fatto che siamo stati extra...con mio marito va bene
> 
> quindi è rimasta più di una semplice amicizia  leggendo queste tue parole , sai che mi fa pensare  se lui , cioè il tuo extra ci provasse di nuovo , tu cosa faresti ?


ma lui ci prova sempre...l'ho detto...ci sono stati degli incontri...mi rendo però conto che da parte mia non c'è più l'entusiasmo di stare con lui in quel senso che c'era prima...e questo mi sta facendo pensare...purtroppo o per fortuna lui è una persona che mi continua a stare molto vicino, è palese che ci tiene a me, me lo dimostra spesso...e questo mi mette in difficoltà.


----------



## ologramma (28 Dicembre 2022)

ecco ora capisco  di non saper gestire il vostro rapporto  che avete ora  , basta  rispettare le distanze  negli approcci .
Poi che ci tiene a te è una altro paio di maniche  , siete stati intimi e non avendo chiuso definitivamente  ci si prova  , successe anche a me  , sai la cosa tira sempre ,hai visto mai si rimedia qualcosina


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco ora capisco  di non saper gestire il vostro rapporto  che avete ora  , basta  rispettare le distanze  negli approcci .
> Poi che ci tiene a te è una altro paio di maniche  , siete stati intimi e non avendo chiuso definitivamente  ci si prova  , successe anche a me  , sai la cosa tira sempre ,hai visto mai si rimedia qualcosina


ecco...appunto...lo sapevo che mi avresti detto questo...ti conosco come le mie tasche...ma hai anche ragione...ma non solo gli uomini...anche a me lui piace molto...e quando è vicino la temperatura sale...è che in questo momento sempre più spesso penso al rischio che corro, cosa mai fatta prima, e la cosa mi sta frenando.


----------



## ologramma (28 Dicembre 2022)

sai come tira a noi  penso lo sia anche per voi  basta leggere  quello che è capitato  nei secoli dei secoli ,  guerre , morti , suicidi e altro.
 Il rischio delle volte vale la candela perchè siamo degli incoscienti  ci facciamo prendere dalla passione  che ammantiamo con il sentimento , ma chi ammetterebbe  di farlo solo per  il sesso ? Mi sembra più noi uomini voi  , cosa rara , qualcuna ci mettete sempre il sentimento cosa arcinota


----------



## omicron (28 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ecco...appunto...lo sapevo che mi avresti detto questo...ti conosco come le mie tasche...ma hai anche ragione...ma non solo gli uomini...anche a me lui piace molto...e quando è vicino la temperatura sale...è che in questo momento sempre più spesso penso al rischio che corro, cosa mai fatta prima, e la cosa mi sta frenando.


se non sei tranquilla non lo fare


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti si stanno lasciando


Vero.
Però :
- sicuramente è la persona che ho amato più in vita mia ;
- è la madre di mio figlio.
Dire adesso che ho sbagliato a sceglierla sarebbe troppo facile e non terrebbe conto di sedici anni insieme (sedici anni di alti e bassi, ovviamente).


----------



## Etta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti si stanno lasciando


Vabbè prima dicevo. Per come erano andate le cose.



Tachipirina ha detto:


> Guarda che è stato più semplice con la prima moglie perchè non c'erano figli di mezzo, tutto più semplice.
> 
> con i figli è tutt'altra storia..... lo scoprirai appena suo figlio conoscerà la "verità", la tua esistenza e quella di tua figlia.
> 
> Inoltre..... il grassetto te lo potevi risparmiare vista la situazione nella quale si trova oggi Jim


Ripeto: mi riferivo al prima. L’ho scritto sopra.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eravamo entrambi sposati, sia io che la mia amante.


Avevate mollato tutto entrambi?


----------



## ologramma (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vero.
> Però :
> - sicuramente è la persona che ho amato più in vita mia ;
> - è la madre di mio figlio.
> Dire adesso che ho sbagliato a sceglierla sarebbe troppo facile e non terrebbe conto di sedici anni insieme (sedici anni di alti e bassi, ovviamente).


Bravo  ma sapendo come si comporta la tua lei  è meglio che ne trai una soluzione perchè saranno stati belli sedici anni  insieme, ma se ora non va non va


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Avevate mollato tutto entrambi?


Si.
Lei suo marito, io mia moglie (entrambi NON avevamo figli).


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so perché ma non mi arrivano tutte le notifiche, per cui non avevo letto la tua risposta.
> 
> Assolutamente sì, tutto ma il fallimento del mio matrimonio non doveva neanche essere pronunciato.


Non volevu deludere gli altri


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si ma in modo differente.
> Sicuramente ero più amato di quanto io amassi lei.


Trovando una persona che ti ha fatto innamorare e stato un attimo a far finire il matrimonio. 
Perché l'avevi sposata se non era un amore importante


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Trovando una persona che ti ha fatto innamorare e stato un attimo a far finire il matrimonio.
> Perché l'avevi sposata se non era un amore importante


A volte te ne accorgi DOPO che non è un amore importante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A volte te ne accorgi DOPO che non è un amore importante.


Dopo quando?


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dopo quando?


Nel mio caso quando incontri qualcuno che ti fa davvero perdere la testa.


----------



## Lostris (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A volte te ne accorgi DOPO che non è un amore importante.


ah ah ah


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nel mio caso quando incontri qualcuno che ti fa davvero perdere la testa.


Questo indica che l'avevi sposata solo per assolvere il dovere sociale. 
Era il momento di accasarsi. 
Però da quello che descrivi dell'acqua compagna fa capire che funzionava te meglio come amanti, cime coppia non riuscite proprio ad ingranare


----------



## Etta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si.
> Lei suo marito, io mia moglie (entrambi NON avevamo figli).


Vabbè ma anche se aveste avuto figli cosa vi avrebbe impedito di mollare tutto e mettervi insieme?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nel mio caso quando incontri qualcuno che ti fa davvero perdere la testa.


Appunto
Tolta lei avresti continuato ad apprezzare quello che avevi
Se poi vedi come è andata a finire


----------



## Vera (28 Dicembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nel mio caso quando incontri qualcuno che ti fa davvero perdere la testa.


Certo, quando si ha il culo parato. Grande!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma anche se aveste avuto figli cosa vi avrebbe impedito di mollare tutto e mettervi insieme?


Ma certo che saranno mai sei figli? Nulla
Ma perché li fate se poi contano cosi poco 
Tu sei veramente l’egoismo fatto a persona


----------



## Etta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma certo che saranno mai sei figli? Nulla
> Ma perché li fate se poi contano cosi poco
> Tu sei veramente l’egoismo fatto a persona


Ma cosa c’entra? Non si rimane insieme per i figli.


----------



## Venice30 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra? Non si rimane insieme per i figli.


Etta ma sai dire qualcos'altro oltre ste frasi già ripetute.


----------



## Lostris (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra? Non si rimane insieme per i figli.


Si rimane insieme anche per i soldi, per noia, per paura, per convenzione, per pigrizia...
tra tutte le ragioni "sbagliate" per rimanere insieme, _per i figli _non mi sembra poi così male_._


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra? Non si rimane insieme per i figli.


Certo ma tu manco consideri il fatto di avere una figlia. Come sta lei e cosa sarebbe meglio oer lei non ti interessa


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questo indica che l'avevi sposata solo per assolvere il dovere sociale.
> Era il momento di accasarsi.
> Però da quello che descrivi dell'acqua compagna fa capire che funzionava te meglio come amanti, cime coppia non riuscite proprio ad ingranare


Molto probabile che sia esattamente come scrivi.



Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma anche se aveste avuto figli cosa vi avrebbe impedito di mollare tutto e mettervi insieme?


Non lo so perché non li avevamo, quindi è impossibile risponderti.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto
> Tolta lei avresti continuato ad apprezzare quello che avevi
> Se poi vedi come è andata a finire


Del senno del POI sono piene le fosse.



Vera ha detto:


> Certo, quando si ha il culo parato. Grande!


Parato in che senso ?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè prima dicevo. Per come erano andate le cose.
> 
> 
> Ripeto: mi riferivo al prima. L’ho scritto sopra.
> ...


Questa domanda è una ennesima dimostrazione che la tua presenza qui è inutile per te.
Non leggi e non ricordi nulla di nessuno. Tu vuoi solo avere l’occasione per ripetere le quattro frasi su cui hai basato finora la tua vita.
Lo so scriviamo troppo perché tu possa ricordare tutto


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Bravo  ma sapendo come si comporta la tua lei  è meglio che ne trai una soluzione perchè saranno stati belli sedici anni  insieme, ma se ora non va non va


Non fare il nonno di Etta. 
Scusa l’offesa.


----------



## Etta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Etta ma sai dire qualcos'altro oltre ste frasi già ripetute.


È quello che penso cosa dovrei dire?



Lostris ha detto:


> Si rimane insieme anche per i soldi, per noia, per paura, per convenzione, per pigrizia...
> tra tutte le ragioni "sbagliate" per rimanere insieme, _per i figli _non mi sembra poi così male_._


Lo so ma lui aveva sottolineato il fatto che non avessero figli. Allora gli ho risposto che non si rimane insieme per i figli.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo ma tu manco consideri il fatto di avere una figlia. Come sta lei e cosa sarebbe meglio oer lei non ti interessa


E cosa ne sai? Sei qua con me?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È quello che penso cosa dovrei dire?
> 
> 
> Lo so ma lui aveva sottolineato il fatto che non avessero figli. Allora gli ho risposto che non si rimane insieme per i figli.
> ...


No ma quello che leggo mi basta


----------



## Etta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa domanda è una ennesima dimostrazione che la tua presenza qui è inutile per te.
> Non leggi e non ricordi nulla di nessuno. Tu vuoi solo avere l’occasione per ripetere le quattro frasi su cui hai basato finora la tua vita.
> Lo so scriviamo troppo perché tu possa ricordare tutto


Non leggo tutti i 3d. Come tante altre persone che si sono perse dei passaggi sulla mia storia. C’è qualcosa di male? Ho chiesto e mi ha risposto. Non vedo che cosa c’entri te.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fare il nonno di Etta.
> Scusa l’offesa.


Ha detto una cosa giusta. Ma uno non puo’ dire ciò che pensa che viene subito attaccato?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non leggo tutti i 3d. Come tante altre persone che si sono perse dei passaggi sulla mia storia. C’è qualcosa di male? Ho chiesto e mi ha risposto. Non vedo che cosa c’entri te.


Li leggi perché intervieni. Ma quasi sempre intervieni a sproposito.
Sei refrattaria a ogni forma di apprendimento.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa domanda è una ennesima dimostrazione che la tua presenza qui è inutile per te.
> Non leggi e non ricordi nulla di nessuno. Tu vuoi solo avere l’occasione per ripetere le quattro frasi su cui hai basato finora la tua vita.
> Lo so scriviamo troppo perché tu possa ricordare tutto


Sta raccogliendo il campione per le statiatoche a suo favore


----------



## Marjanna (28 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E chi l’ha detto?


Vabè, comunque sei andata a quotarmi una frase giusto per contestare e non cogliere quello che ti avevo scritto.
Prova a considerare che se percepisci come "cattive" alcune cose che ti vengono fatte notare, magari è perchè ti fanno male, perchè ti portano lontano da ciò che vorresti (avere un futuro di coppia normale col g.). Andare a cercare con il lanternino le casistiche, rarissime, di chi da amante è diventato coppia ufficiale, è solo indice di questo.
Tu stai aspettando, e ogni volta lui ti dice qualcosa ti porta ad aspettare ancora. Testa ancora se vuoi, verifica. Ma la priorità dovrebbe essere la tua piccola, e il tuo stare bene in salita, anche per lei, che il tuo bene dipenda da "movimenti" di una persona che ha un altro nucleo, e che forse chissà se... non è bene.
La chiudo e non ti tedio ulteriormente, però sforzati di recepire oltre la cattiveria.


----------



## Raul86 (28 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma lui ci prova sempre...l'ho detto...ci sono stati degli incontri...mi rendo però conto che da parte mia non c'è più l'entusiasmo di stare con lui in quel senso che c'era prima...e questo mi sta facendo pensare...purtroppo o per fortuna lui è una persona che mi continua a stare molto vicino, è palese che ci tiene a me, me lo dimostra spesso...e questo mi mette in difficoltà.


Basta dirlo se continui cosi, dirò tutto a mio marito e sua moglie vedrai smette tutto e sta al suo posto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vabè, comunque sei andata a quotarmi una frase giusto per contestare e non cogliere quello che ti avevo scritto.
> Prova a considerare che se percepisci come "cattive" alcune cose che ti vengono fatte notare, magari è perchè ti fanno male, perchè ti portano lontano da ciò che vorresti (avere un futuro di coppia normale col g.). Andare a cercare con il lanternino le casistiche, rarissime, di chi da amante è diventato coppia ufficiale, è solo indice di questo.
> Tu stai aspettando, e ogni volta lui ti dice qualcosa ti porta ad aspettare ancora. Testa ancora se vuoi, verifica. Ma la priorità dovrebbe essere la tua piccola, e il tuo stare bene in salita, anche per lei, che il tuo bene dipenda da "movimenti" di una persona che ha un altro nucleo, e che forse chissà se... non è bene.
> La chiudo e non ti tedio ulteriormente, però sforzati di recepire oltre la cattiveria.


Non è in grado di capire


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Basta dirlo se continui cosi, dirò tutto a mio marito e sua moglie vedrai smette tutto e sta al suo posto


Hai scritto MIO marito


----------



## Raul86 (28 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai scritto MIO marito


Uff maledettoooo T9 e ho scritto troppo velocemente


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Uff maledettoooo T9 e ho scritto troppo velocemente


Infatti non si capisce niente. Puoi riformulare?


----------



## omicron (28 Dicembre 2022)

Raul86 ha detto:


> Basta dirlo se continui cosi, dirò tutto a mio marito e sua moglie vedrai smette tutto e sta al suo posto


Non può minacciarlo


----------



## Actorus (28 Dicembre 2022)

Alberto ha detto:


> È proprio quello che mi lascia più stupito….


ti capisco, è proprio per quello che passate le feste andrò fuori casa . oramai son deciso a fare il passo


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> ti capisco, è proprio per quello che passate le feste andrò fuori casa . oramai son deciso a fare il passo


Hai preso la decisione....


----------



## Etta (28 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Li leggi perché intervieni. Ma quasi sempre intervieni a sproposito.
> Sei refrattaria a ogni forma di apprendimento.


Evidentemente mi sarò persa dei pezzi pure io. Capita.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Vabè, comunque sei andata a quotarmi una frase giusto per contestare e non cogliere quello che ti avevo scritto.
> Prova a considerare che se percepisci come "cattive" alcune cose che ti vengono fatte notare, magari è perchè ti fanno male, perchè ti portano lontano da ciò che vorresti (avere un futuro di coppia normale col g.). Andare a cercare con il lanternino le casistiche, rarissime, di chi da amante è diventato coppia ufficiale, è solo indice di questo.
> Tu stai aspettando, e ogni volta lui ti dice qualcosa ti porta ad aspettare ancora. Testa ancora se vuoi, verifica. Ma la priorità dovrebbe essere la tua piccola, e il tuo stare bene in salita, anche per lei, che il tuo bene dipenda da "movimenti" di una persona che ha un altro nucleo, e che forse chissà se... non è bene.
> La chiudo e non ti tedio ulteriormente, però sforzati di recepire oltre la cattiveria.


Io non le percepisco come “cattive” non ho detto questo. Però io penso che chi ci sia dentro nella situazione sappia più di persone esterne. Come in tutti gli altri racconti qua dentro.


----------



## ologramma (28 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fare il nonno di Etta.
> Scusa l’offesa.


perchè dici così rispondevo a Jim e lei mi ha quotato


----------



## Etta (28 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè dici così rispondevo a Jim e lei mi ha quotato


Ma non darci peso Olo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2022)

ok, visto che proprio non ce la fate ed io di tempo da pardere a scorporare non ne ho e voglia neanche, chiudo.  almeno fino a che vi entrerà in testa di non fomentare la scema.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa domanda è una ennesima dimostrazione che la tua presenza qui è inutile per te.
> Non leggi e non ricordi nulla di nessuno. Tu vuoi solo avere l’occasione per ripetere le quattro frasi su cui hai basato finora la tua vita.
> Lo so scriviamo troppo perché tu possa ricordare tutto


la presenza della scema è inutile sotto qualsiasi punto di vista.   ed il vostro continuare a cercare di far ragionare un verme piatto non depone a vostro favore


----------

